# Craigslist find thread



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

I always see CLFOTD threads, but usually it's just one car. I'm trying to change that lol

I think it would be good to have a thread containing all the cool Craigslist finds. If you guys are like me you are always checking different states to see what is new. Some guys on here may even be looking purchase one of the cars, I don't mind sharing what I find and would rather someone on here buy it, if I couldn't afford it at the time. 

I'll have few links shortly....

This has potential to be TCL gold!


A recent find was a 97 sc300, royal sapphire pearl with 25k miles, original owner and the we're asking 7,500. If I didn't have a supra project, I would have bought it in a heartbeat!


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

There used to be a thread like this for cars under $3000 I think. It was definitely a cool thread:thumbup:.


----------



## novwsforme (Dec 9, 2014)

Just after a quick 2 min

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5049590204.html


And this could definitely be a worthy project: https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5095665383.html


----------



## Neoxxt (Jun 30, 2004)

One of the best was to search "rare" in your area and post the first viable/decent/interesting/outlandish thing that came up.


----------



## Mikewastaken (Dec 13, 2002)

Per the "rare" search:

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/5049333261.html

2003 W8 Passat. 140k - with an ominous "Needs work." $2800!


----------



## xo_vw (Sep 30, 2009)

Vapormike said:


> Per the "rare" search:
> 
> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/5049333261.html
> 
> 2003 W8 Passat. 140k - with an ominous "Needs work." $2800!


Hmm and no pics of the driver's side...  

I love searching for "rare" because (not so) great things come up:

2003 Rav4: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/5090802439.html :screwy:

Or :damage":

Only $4500 for this Infiniti!: 








http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/5083048940.html

"Frame is straight"








http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/5060477715.html

2015 BMW 328xi already has a salvage title but seller simply says "The car was in an accident and the door was hit, but it was fixed with authentic parts"
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/5095875254.html

2014 Audi Q5 "salvage title due to minor damage to front of car"








http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/5087204458.html 

:sly:


I love this stuff.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

Another way to find comedic gold is to search "custom" or even better "custum"


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

some actual good findings

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5089113911.html










http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5057077591.html









http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5083101153.html


----------



## kaz02a4 (Jun 2, 2011)

What do I win? "...crafted by Jesus himself..."










http://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/5084247309.html


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

377 small block fiero with a 4 speed muncie.....

hot damn that must be fun:laugh:

http://medford.craigslist.org/cto/5094457353.html


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

1988 Yugo GVL - Lowered - $2500

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/5051787292.html


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

As long as people keep posting pictures I'm sure it'll be okay. But when someone only posts a link (which will likely be taken down after a short period of time) the thread will just be full of dead links.


----------



## Upstairs2.7T (Sep 20, 2011)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/cto/5076560902.html


For Sale: 1981 Lincoln Town Car 2 Door. Extremely rare 1 of less than 4,100 made for 1981. 2 year only body style only for 1980 and 1981. Only 68,000 original miles! Runs strong and shifts smooth! Many new parts! Beautiful car and even better in person! You will not find this car ANYWHERE! NONE LEFT! Lincoln collectors this car is for you! You see 4 door town cars and continental mark vi s but you will never find a 2 door town car! Even rarer than an ltd or grand marquis 2 door! Call DO NOT TXT.


----------



## Upstairs2.7T (Sep 20, 2011)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/5096659659.html


1975 Lamborghini urraco P111 
Very rare only 21 ever made, it's in perfect condition 
Matching numbers , only 6k miles 
1 owner , up to date on services 
$120k open to offers , email with your phone number and I will return your call


----------



## Upstairs2.7T (Sep 20, 2011)

Neoxxt said:


> One of the best was to search "rare" in your area and post the first viable/decent/interesting/outlandish thing that came up.


Searching "rare" in the NY area turns up some nice cars just saw an R63 for sale, I've only seen one in person and that was at the dealership.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

Upstairs2.7T said:


> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/5096659659.html
> 
> 
> 1975 Lamborghini urraco P111
> ...



If those wheels are from what I think they are from I don;t think I would call that 'perfect condition'


hint: Snagged a set of those from a _car_ recently for my 89 S-10


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I love finding "Rare" cars on Craigslist too. Check this gem out:


























http://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/5054506137.html


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/5101468672.html

an original BMW 2002 with under 15k miles


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

a1veedubber said:


> If those wheels are from what I think they are from I don;t think I would call that 'perfect condition'
> 
> 
> hint: Snagged a set of those from a _car_ recently for my 89 S-10


I was thinking the exact same thing :screwy:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

That price:thumbup:

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/5101987376.html


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

88c900t said:


> That price


That interior :banghead:

Also, why would a car with only 46,000 miles need a re-spray?


----------



## intonation (Oct 23, 2001)

How about 1991 ZR1 in period-authentic aqua green with only 17k one owner miles? 










http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/5081761954.html


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Also, why would a car with only 46,000 miles need a re-spray?


Because German red paint cares only for time not mileage.


----------



## GTiRacer53 (Mar 10, 2002)

SCAD R32 said:


> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/5101468672.html
> 
> an original BMW 2002 with under 15k miles



If that's the car I think it is, the current seller is completely full of sh*t. That appears to be the car that sat parked behind a house in downtown Mooresville for several years. Spoke with the owner ~4.5 years ago, and he had had the interior recovered, carb re-built, car repainted, and a bunch of other work completed before injuring his leg and parking the car. If the same, the mileage is not at all correct, and the story in the Craigslist ad is a complete fabrication. I won't say with 100% certainty, but it looks identically optioned and with the exact same damage to the rear bumper as the car pictured..


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That interior :banghead:
> 
> Also, why would a car with only 46,000 miles need a re-spray?


Fade? My 85 Z28 had garbage paint even though it had only 55000 oringinal miles.


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh dear lord what have they done!



















http://bend.craigslist.org/cto/5059808680.html


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> That interior :banghead:
> 
> Also, why would a car with only 46,000 miles need a re-spray?


Or it has 146,000 miles and the seller is trying to pull a fast one since it has a 5-digit odometer :laugh:


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> 1988 Yugo GVL - Lowered - $2500
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/5051787292.html


This is too much of a coincidence: The good folks at Edmunds.com also found a 1989 Yugo GVL, and added it to their long-term fleet :sly: 










http://www.edmunds.com/car-reviews/features/1989-yugo-gvl-long-term-road-test-introduction.html



> ...we're about to buy a 1989 Yugo GVL and drive it back to L.A. / We found it on the devil that is Craigslist. All we really know is that it's got less than 40,000 miles on the clock, it's covered about 700 miles since 2002 and the engine has unspecified idle issues. / We're too busy wrapping our heads around how straight, clean and rust-free this 25-year-old survivor has remained. What's more, the engine, a 1.1-liter, 55-horsepower Fiat four-cylinder with a Weber two-barrel carburetor on top, seems to be working remarkably well. OK, the idle's disturbingly high — there's no tachometer, but 2,500 rpm is a fair guess. And Arko's talking about a fuel-flow problem, which is why he keeps a few spare fuel filters in the car, just in case. It's certainly not stalling, though, and after we borrow some Raid and extract a thriving hornets' nest from the trunk, we're satisfied that the car poses no immediate threat to our well-being. All we need to do is swap out the cracked, decade-old tires for fresh 155/80-13 meats.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

What does the YOLO lounge think? $1999 for a running roundie.











https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/5105801844.html


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

"Trade for female goats" :sly:


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That interior :banghead:
> 
> Also, why would a car with only 46,000 miles need a re-spray?


Agreed. The price + mileage + + repaint + custom interior just doesn't add up. Also... "recently repainted"???


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

ADargetnI said:


> "Trade for female goats" :sly:


I giggled at the URL.


----------



## Upstairs2.7T (Sep 20, 2011)

6spd CTS $3290

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/cto/5080265365.html


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

1986 Ranger 4x4 5speed ex cab, locked up 4cyl tho but... much want. PLUS it is already at a healthy Rust-o-Mod progress!



















For some reason I am seriously considering this.

:laugh:


http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5106886057.html


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

Studebaker, anyone?

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5094818313.html










*1960 Studebaker 2dr wagon, running and complete with title. Has new tires and RARE sliding quarter glass option. Perfect candidate for hotrod, rat-rod, restore, advertising. Asking $6500 or best.*


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

For 1985Jetta:

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/5077518855.html


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Smart Fortwo CDI
http://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/5108663058.html








Imported from Canada?


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

Well, this is an interesting local find:










http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5094547398.html


----------



## valfaw (Sep 15, 2006)

paging Barry









http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/5111434396.html









http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/5073771685.html









http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/5116344081.html









http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/5107918173.html









http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/5109911167.html









http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/5089133530.html









http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/5088317990.html
"This one is unlike the others though as it is the first of the five that were produced"


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Consulier GTP 1991 Supercar - $65000 (Rockville, Md)*

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/5076861089.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

valfaw said:


> paging Barry


I cant wait what he has to say after he derided a car that had incorrect blackwall tires:laugh:


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5095936476.html


----------



## ojams (Feb 19, 2015)

*Clean GTI good deal*

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/5120922731.html


----------



## Upstairs2.7T (Sep 20, 2011)

*1980 BMW 635Csi $21,995*











1980 BMW 635CSi European Grey Market Import. 
Very Rare
Only 63k original miles. 
Rare M90 engine. Same engine as the legendary M1 BMW
Rare Dogleg 5-speed manual Getrag 265 transmission. 
Vintage authentic Alpina rims. 
All original. Mint condition. 
Gauges are in german. 
Been in storage since 1987. 
Fully seviced. 
Full tune up
New brakes
Synthetic oil
Rare A/C option 
No rust


----------



## Upstairs2.7T (Sep 20, 2011)

*1980 Mercedes 450slc $1,950*










1980 Mercedes 450slc Coupe very rare needs Tlc. 130k miles runs but needs tlc

$1,950


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

1) Rare?








http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5122839545.html

2) Actually rare








http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5122762071.html


----------



## Internal Combustion (Apr 17, 2007)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/5097354107.html

S8 with 129k, new trans and timing chain around 100k for 8500


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

valfaw said:


> paging Barry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a waste of beautiful iron. The extra trim on the skirts really make it look stupid.

Those rimz...............:facepalm:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

88c900t said:


> I cant wait what he has to say after he derided a car that had incorrect blackwall tires:laugh:


Not all '42s had black wall tires. Manufacturers stopped making them August 23, 1941, leading up to the war.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

barry2952 said:


> Not all '42s had black wall tires. Manufacturers stopped making them August 23, 1941, leading up to the war.


I was referring to a 56(?) I forgot the thread:laugh:


Mercedes 400e (not running) $500

http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5118714959.html









336,000 miles 

http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5128229583.html


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

I have an update, I'd post a link to the CL ad but the owner deleted it because My brother is buying the car. 


I found a 2002 camaro z28, B4C police package car. It has a whopping 8k miles on it!!!

The price was too good to pass up, $5,000!


The transaction will be exchanged in the next 2-3 days then I'll try to post some pics when it gets here.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*2008 Audi S6 $17991*

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/ctd/5119745055.html










104,974 miles. 3 Month / 4500 Mile Power-train Warranty included. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/ctd/5119745055.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask the next owner at mile 4501... :laugh:

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/5131297257.html










1979 Toyota Corolla Liftback 5speed manual rebuild engine 15k ago 2tc head 3tc block new Pistons valves cam side draft carbs less then a year old and a lot more.Runs and drives need paint and interior work. I love driving the car but don't have time to enjoy it as much as I used to that is why I think someone that has the time to restore it and drive it would be a better fit for this car. I just don't like to see it sitting in my drive way most of the year. I do start it every weekend drive it around the neighborhood to make sure it stays in drivable condition.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

1986 Ford Mustang SVO turbo all Original "Barn Find" - $3000 (Berryville) 
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/5129442677.html

1986 Ford Mustang SVO all original 4 cylinder turbo 5 spd... last year ever made been sitting for 14 years, "Barn Find" HAVE NOT TRIED TO GET CAR RUNNING.. but motor does spin over by hand...one owner.. odometer says 44k I believe that's right, has some rust on tailgate and bottom of doors but those are the same as all Fox Body Mustangs, easy to find.. Have upper spoiler in car.. DOES NOT RUN... WILL NEED TO BRING TRAILER.. I have not tried to mess with it other then pull it out of a barn and pressure wash it.. Please no B.S. offers don't waste my time or yours.. I don't need help selling either... Call or text


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

88c900t said:


> What does the YOLO lounge think? $1999 for a running roundie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that thing needs some love, but it's been lowered to $1395 and the only thing stopping me is the distance to get it home.

Must be pretty rusty.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

These are pretty awesome 

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/cto/5096950120.html





















> Rare truck 1986 MERCEDES FIRE VAN 10200 miles. WAS GARAGED ALL ITS LIFE IN HEATED FIRE STATION BEING PRESERVED. BEEN IN SERVISE FROM 1986 UNTILL THIS YEAR. THIS IS A SUPER RARE FIND AND IN EXC CONDITION AND MILES ARE DOCUMENTED AND ORIGINAL. CLASSIC RETRO VAN.........Must see to believe condition


http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/5105540057.html





















> 1980 mercedes sprinter rare classic vehicle, fire van with 14400 orig documented miles Rare vehicle. Only few in united states. Spent its whole life inside a heated firestation in Germany. Parts easily available thru mercedes dealer. Vehicle is in medford oregon.


http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/5105556332.html





















> Imported from germany now located in medford oregon. This van Spent whole life in heated fire station in germany. Rare van. 6 cyl inline water cooled. Eng in Front inline watercooled 4 cyl.
> Probably rarest vw,s. in usa. Must see wont last


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

Alpina B7








http://worcester.craigslist.org/cto/5096789092.html

Maserati








http://worcester.craigslist.org/cto/5102564124.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*2009 Pontiac G8 GXP 6spd - $35000 (Bealeton, VA)*

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/5095900705.html





















> 2009 Pontiac G8 GXP 6spd. Spec stage 3 clutch, weld wheels 18x7 front and 17.9.5 rear with new M&H et street radials, rear diff and subframe bushings, lowered eibach springs, full built bottom end, lowered compression to 9.5.1, comp cam and supporting mods, ATI pulley, 85lb injectors and upgraded fuel pump, *sts rear mount twin 52mm turbo*, upgraded waste gates to tial, bigger front mount intercooler. Have stock GT wheels that will come with. 600rwhp on 12.3 psi. Phone # 571-four three 6-345 one. Text or call.


----------



## maximaboost (Mar 12, 2005)

Here is something I actually bought because of very good condition (spotless interior) and low miles.










































Turns out the car had worn brake pads all the way to the metal, broken both front window regulators, worn stabilizer bar links and seized ac compressor besides stuck blower motor (had to spin it by hand to un-seize) and no working audio (fixed it by bypassing amp1). Given cost of these repairs I still think it's a decent car with a torquey 2.0T engine and decent handeling.


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

1969 Unimog - $11,500

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mercedes-Be...tr=true&hash=item3cfead0587&item=261970789767


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Where were the links to these? How much was a 635csi?

The caddy CTSV is still for sale. 





Upstairs2.7T said:


> 1980 BMW 635CSi European Grey Market Import.
> Very Rare
> Only 63k original miles.
> Rare M90 engine. Same engine as the legendary M1 BMW
> ...






Upstairs2.7T said:


> 1980 Mercedes 450slc Coupe very rare needs Tlc. 130k miles runs but needs tlc
> 
> $1,950


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Here is some of what I found per 'rare' search... 

2003 Subaru Impreza WRX
http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/2298126?ad_cid=12



















1981 American Motors (AMC) Eagle Limited
http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/2164290?ad_cid=3



















1972 Lincoln Continental
http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/2082385?ad_cid=9



















1982 Chevrolet LUV Diesel
http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/2287092?ad_cid=9 











1980 Pontiac Firebird Esprit Yellow Bird
http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/2097256?ad_cid=1



















2001 Lexus IS 300
http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/2215439?ad_cid=1



















1977 GMC Sprint
http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/1900443?ad_cid=8



















1980 Datsun 510 
http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/2269762?ad_cid=6



















SAVED THE BEST FOR LAST! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:



> I bought this car with the intention that I was #BoutThatLife, but soon realized I didn’t even know how to drive a stick. My Mom is making me sell this so I can buy a Civic or a Subaru
> and fit in with the rest of my old high school friends. The car does in fact run, but doesn’t drive. The car is more rare than 4 MINT CONDITION Charzard Pokémon cards (which is rare
> in case you didn’t know those were rare). I have a video of these guys getting it running, and even driving on 7/2/2015 before I bought it. I brought it home when my parents were out
> of town, and have since deeply regretted that decision. My girlfriend is mad at me over my decision making skills (or lack thereof), and my Xbox Live friends are making fun of me for
> ...


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Wolfslash16 said:


> SAVED THE BEST FOR LAST! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


What a Tool


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

maximaboost said:


> Turns out the car had worn brake pads all the way to the metal, broken both front window regulators, worn stabilizer bar links and seized ac compressor besides stuck blower motor (had to spin it by hand to un-seize) and no working audio (fixed it by bypassing amp1). Given cost of these repairs I still think it's a decent car with a torquey 2.0T engine and decent handeling.


LOL "perfect mechanical condition." At least you got a great deal on it! It looks like a nice 9-3 and hopefully once you get the repairs and deferred maintenance behind you it will provide many more years of faithful service. I'm always on the lookout for a Turbo X SportCombi 6MT but they're crazy rare and I hear working on the LP9 motor is a PITA to work on.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Volvo 262c Bertone Coupe - Silver, 79K Miles - Cherry condition - $7900*

*dont know what these go for... but thought it was interesting...*

*Volvo 262c Bertone Coupe - Silver, 79K Miles - Cherry condition - $7900*

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/5088075904.html


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm flipping out over here










http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/cto/5130817284.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Dodge challenger hellcat with vin 666 - $86000 (madison)*

Damn there are some ****ty "finds" in this thread. Now for something that doesn't totally suck

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/5125538883.html


----------



## auslo (Dec 6, 2011)

*585hp 07' STi*



https://anchorage.craigslist.org/cto/5134221812.html

30k isn't too bad considering subies here in AK go anywhere from 3-4k over book.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

freedomgli said:


> Damn there are some ****ty "finds" in this thread. Now for something that doesn't totally suck










I find the Hellcat less interesting than most of what's in this thread.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

1985Jetta said:


> I find the Hellcat less interesting than most of what's in this thread.


I 2nd this actually.... Most of these cares are unique and odd, which makes this thread interesting. :beer:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Overpriced beater F-150s and junk Datsun 510 sedan rust buckets are no where near as cool as a Hellcat with VIN ending in 666. Damn you guys are some hipsters.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Wolfslash16 said:


> 1982 Chevrolet LUV Diesel
> http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/2287092?ad_cid=9
> 
> 
> ...


This truck is great and I would give him $2500 for that in a heartbeat.

The Bertone Coupe is beautiful too.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

freedomgli said:


> Overpriced beater F-150s and junk Datsun 510 sedan rust buckets are no where near as cool as a Hellcat with VIN ending in 666. Damn you guys are some hipsters.


I will have to give you credit for that, the VIN is really cool, however, that color is not.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/5118052932.html



> 1976 Chevrolet Cosworth Vega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## novwsforme (Dec 9, 2014)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/5126218430.html










Manual, AWD, t5, Bad motor

Advertised for $700, though looks to be a 1200 OBO type deal


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

novwsforme said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/5126218430.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like 2.5L T5s are under $1000. Wonder how hard it would be to drop an S60 T5 in there


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

Has this paragon of automotive excellence made the rounds yet? 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5140532931.html





















I particularly like the 'FUELINJV12'. Can I now say that my Citation has a Ferrari engine? :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

a1veedubber said:


> Has this paragon of automotive excellence made the rounds yet?
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5140532931.html
> 
> ...


What a waste of an '86 2M6!

I don't think the rest of TCL could believe that one of their members owns an X-11 and Chevy Celebritys though


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

*Behold!*

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/5137787651.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

novwsforme said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/5126218430.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just purchased pretty much the exact same car:laugh:


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


> What a waste of an '86 2M6!
> 
> I don't think the rest of TCL could believe that one of their members owns an X-11 and Chevy Celebritys though



And not just _A_ Celebrity, but _THREE _of them! That makes it extra awesome 


A V12 BMW flagship for 1500, what could go wrong? 

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/cto/5146775142.html


At least with that M-badge and high-zoot rear wing you know that this baby has led a pampered existence. The excellent photography really shows the vehicle's lines and flawless interior! (OK, I will be honest, I would probably buy any running v-12 BMW for this price, its a thorough cleaning and debadging away from classy beaterdom!)


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

A probably more reliable set of cheap wheels would be this somewhat hard to find Park Avenue T (late model T-Type) in California for a cool 1100. Looks clean as can be too. Didn't know there was a Park Avenue T ? Don't feel bad, most Buick buyers in the 80's didn't either. (They are actually fantastic cars IMO, but I am an 80's GM fanboy)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/5132035144.html




























If this one was closer to me I would own it already!


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice. In regards to SAAB for $1500. Congrats.


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

*1985Jetta starter kit! (no pics) *

$300 Each If You Buy All - $300 (Colville) http://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/5139126663.html



> These are all easy project rigs. all are missing radiators. 76 Honda wagon, 63 Dodge step van, 76 Aspen wagon, 77 Cadillac DeVille, 78 Eldorado, 74 Montego MX, 78 Datsun truck, 2- 53 Nash Statesman, 82 Eldorado, 81 GMC 1/2 ton van, 74 Buick Century Luxus, 2- late 30s Plymouth rat Bodies(count as 1), 66 Datsun truck, 74 Buick Regal. I will take $300 each if you BUY THEM ALL. I can't post pics because I am on library computer but can send oics via text to those with SERIOUS interest AND CASH. Call or text 509


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Oval Baja said:


> *1985Jetta starter kit! (no pics) *


:laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oval Baja said:


> *1985Jetta starter kit! (no pics) *
> 
> $300 Each If You Buy All - $300 (Colville) http://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/5139126663.html


I want everything, but I need that Montego :heart:


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5114237401.html

* 1979 CHEVY CAMARO RARE 4X4 CUSTOM Lifted with 34 inch super swappers*

TRADES WELCOME FOR MOTORCYLE S / CARS / or TRUCK

1979 CHEVY CAMARO RARE 4X4 CUSTOM BUILT 4 WAY LEAF SPRINGS SOLID AXLES Warner LOCKING HUBS REAR HEAD TURNER

I wanted 6000 but I can't find the title so make a cash OFFER AND TAKE it I need the space

1979 CHEVY to CAMARO RARE 4X4 CUSTOM Lifted with 34 inch super swappers out low aluminum rims B&M rachet shifter shift kit in Trans Was built on 1977 FULL SIZE blazer chassis K5 ,SOLID FRONT AXLE WITH LOCKING HUBS FOUR WAY LEAF SPRINGS ,A real head turner beast 350 Chevy small block ,dual exhaust loud and fast can light up the rubbers for all blocked no problem One-of-a-kind Hand built show stopper at any show needs alittle TLC But overall nice leave a message and I will call you back show contact info DONNY call for an appointment Make a cash offer no reasonable offer refused


----------



## silver330ci (Jan 2, 2014)

probably going to check this out monday. somebody buy this so I dont, I have no more room for obscure models of popular american cars

1987 Lincoln Continental Sedan One Owner Only 60k Miles! 
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/ctd/5117983355.html















''


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

a1veedubber said:


> A probably more reliable set of cheap wheels would be this somewhat hard to find Park Avenue T (late model T-Type) in California for a cool 1100. Looks clean as can be too. Didn't know there was a Park Avenue T ? Don't feel bad, most Buick buyers in the 80's didn't either. (They are actually fantastic cars IMO, but I am an 80's GM fanboy)
> 
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/5132035144.html
> 
> ...


:heart::heart:


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

a1veedubber said:


> And not just _A_ Celebrity, but _THREE _of them! That makes it extra awesome
> 
> 
> A V12 BMW flagship for 1500, what could go wrong?
> ...





I want that 7 series. I bet it still hauls a$$.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5153496616.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

1981 HMV Freeway... although that nameplate may be a bit ambitious.

http://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/5147169218.html


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

Stuff in Seattle:

https://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/cto/5145043481.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5149286288.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5145694756.html

















https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/5144745217.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5153311373.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/5133704378.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5086732536.html


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

More from Seattle:

https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/5124618899.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5134430710.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/5107147483.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5149360529.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/5123504183.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/5123022075.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/5114942522.html


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

Seattle:

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5149888661.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5101581852.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5146684594.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/5134149918.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/5115699958.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/cto/5141043082.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5134340999.html

















https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5127618386.html

















https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5126785153.html

















https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5116615586.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/5073135408.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/5115141656.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*2011 Saab 9-4X SUV 23k Inspected Warranty 1-Owner Exellent Condition - $20999 (Herndon)*

1 of 457 ever made.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/5144210049.html


----------



## Shanwagon (Apr 16, 2014)

If you scroll fast through Markos' post it looks like that old Saab has a Ford 5.0 in it :laugh:.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Markos delivers:thumbup:


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

I've noticed that my iPhone six totally screws up craigslist images, especially in gallery mode. My post has the wrong images tied to the ads, but I know it doesn't look like that on a pc


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Nice Celica Alltrac.

http://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/5142149831.html


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Very neglected 70's street machine style trike that's set up for Corvair power - trades only  Could be fun with a turbo Corvair engine

















http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/cto/5164092451.html


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> I want everything, but I need that Montego :heart:


You can get a good price on shipping if you fill up a whole semi...


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

*I really wish I did not see this.*












http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/5122357865.html


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

Same vein...

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/5163659221.html


http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/5147227743.html

TL DR
Two racing 944s in pretty good shape, one a turbo. :banghead:


I so forgot this one....


http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/5146914018.html

Yah that's a 928. Did not need to see a 928 just a mile from me.


----------



## mazda3ssss (Feb 20, 2010)

http://portland.craigslist.org/nco/cto/5166890227.html r32 skyline sedan

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc86Golf2 (Jul 21, 2005)

http://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/5162327008.html 1957 HILLMAN


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

Posted earlier by Markos, worthy of repeating...










https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/5133704378.html

Officially the coolest thing I've ever seen on craigslist. My eyes did things they ain't never did before.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

https://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/5167357877.html




This is your chance to obtain a very unique car - the Rover 1974 2200TC was never sold by Rover in North America. There are only a handful of these comfortable, well-mannered cars in the US. This model is credited with being the first sports saloon- BMW and Audi followed. Parts and service support now is very good as with many British classics. 
•	French market car with original build sheet- solid and rust-free
•	Imported from the UK by me in 1998
•	Strong and smooth running engine with good oil pressure and cool running
- Arctic White paint with Ebony box-pleat leather interior; tan wool carpets
•	Interior is mainly original except for carpets and is in excellent condition
•	Genuine Webasto folding sunroof- 2011
•	Boot-mounted spare option
•	Everything underneath is powder coated- 2010
•	Completely rebuilt suspension (Superflex polyurethane bushes, Spax adjustable shocks)- 2010
•	Rebuilt brakes including new pipes- 2010
•	Toyota 5-speed conversion- 1999 with new Clutch in 2010. True overdrive- RPM reduced by 700 @ 65MPH
•	Lots of extras included- head, gearbox, bumpers, and other parts.
•	Extensive history in France, the UK, and here in the US


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

This guy needs to go to rehab for crack, right?

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/5160679866.html










There's another one listed at $29k, sure, yeah, whatever, but this price is way too close to new or recently used SS territory. Why would anyone ever pay that?


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Fined said:


> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/5122357865.html


It's even got a Greddy *Trubo* kit  Is it just me or does 250 WHP seem a little low for 15PSI when the engine probably has like 170 stock? Maybe not.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

JitteryJoe said:


> It's even got a Greddy *Trubo* kit  Is it just me or does 250 WHP seem a little low for 15PSI when the engine probably has like 170 stock? Maybe not.


Really not too far out of line. Stock FRS dyno between 140 and 150 to the wheels.


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

I think this qualifies. 1984 Mercedes 300D. Euro Spec. Manual Transmission. What's not to like?


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Nealric said:


> Really not too far out of line. Stock FRS dyno between 140 and 150 to the wheels.




Agreed. 
It being set up at 250whp would likely be a conservative tune, since this thing is set up as a track car. No doubt it could be tuned to make more, but tuning a car to the absolute edge and then tracking it is not wise for a car that was not designed to be a race car.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Posted these pics up with his CL ad. 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5169789892.html


----------



## intonation (Oct 23, 2001)

Supercharged unincorn! 





















> Well sorted wagon with a little extra kick thanks to a supercharger. It's not overly complicated or boost happy making this a very low risk supercharged car. Absolutely no issues with heat, engine internals, or driveline as a result of being supercharged. The car has been daily driven for 25k miles with this setup.
> 
> Elsewhere this car has enough upgrades to make this as close to a ZHP wagon as you can get.
> 
> ...


http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/5127918628.html


----------



## valfaw (Sep 15, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/5167958742.html


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

intonation said:


> Supercharged unincorn!


That I like. 

The Mk IV ad... is special. But I find 90 % Mk IV ads seem to fall into 2 categories. 1) Poverty specials (not maintained, salvage titled heaps), 2) Stancebro flat brim capped cars. This one seems to fall into the latter.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

intonation said:


> Supercharged unincorn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color combo on that car. I wonder if mine is worth that much? I think mine is in a little better shape, the engine is certainly cleaner and my supercharger is polished.

I'm not sure what these are worth but this thing looks nice.

https://fayar.craigslist.org/cto/5169186647.html


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

'88 E24 M6, 116K miles, $45,000  http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/5174674036.html










E39 525i Estate w/5-speed manual, Sport and Premium packs, fairly high miles: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/5174537899.html










Really early Euro-spec E24, kept up pretty well: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/5149337793.html










'89 Corolla Alltrac Wagon: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/5119624591.html


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

Matti von Kessing said:


> I think this qualifies. 1984 Mercedes 300D. Euro Spec. Manual Transmission. What's not to like?


Where is that??

I might fo


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5139726905.html 1987 MOnte Carlo Aero coupe










http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5175056749.html 1970 Trans Am Rare









http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5162269431.html 1996 impala SS that doesn't have 24in wheels









and for lols, a beat to hell 2001 Audi TT  With a horrible fitting "custom" front bumper :banghead:
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5174897883.html









check out how bald my tires are bruh!


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5166593883.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

2112 said:


> http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5166593883.html


Niiiiiice:thumbup:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Half priced:

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5171403812.html









Low mile arizona truck
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5169674155.html









You never see these anymore

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5166995091.html









The BEST Fiero, and for a song 
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5166278226.html


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Doug Butabi said:


> Posted earlier by Markos, worthy of repeating...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said the same thing and then read the ad, 470 WHP? How much are newer versions going for? I could have sworn that slowhatch on here was near the 600 WHP mark with minor upgrades on the previous gen. That seems like a pretty terrible number for a modified 8.0 V10. I put that down in my N54.


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

Since you guys brought your A-game...,

I need some help find a car, specifically a 98,99 or 2000 land cruiser, the lower the miles the better. I've been scouring CL and am coming up empty. 

We have a 2014 tundra double cab, and we plan to sell it in order to get a land cruiser. It will make a better family hauler.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

146,000, $13k

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/5169370059.html


----------



## Fe2O3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't know a thing about Mustangs, but seems clean for an '83 at $4500 OBO.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/5164534645.html


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

MGQ said:


> 146,000, $13k
> 
> http://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/5169370059.html



Are you local? This guy has had quite the clean old Toyota's over the years. I've always wondered how he somehow attracts them. (secretly I wish I could afford to fly out and buy one of his listed vehicles)

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/5165037633.html


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Are you local? This guy has had quite the clean old Toyota's over the years. I've always wondered how he somehow attracts them. (secretly I wish I could afford to fly out and buy one of his listed vehicles)


That's a few hours away for me  but there are some loungers in the Seattle/NW Washington area.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

MGQ said:


> That's a few hours away for me  but there are some loungers in the Seattle/NW Washington area.


I don't need anyone to look at anything, i was just curious how this guy isn't internet famous with the Yota crowd. :laugh:


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I don't need anyone to look at anything, i was just curious how this guy isn't internet famous with the Yota crowd. :laugh:


He probably is lol


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

This is nice.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/5149436767.html


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's a Raptor-ized Lincoln Mark LT

http://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/cto/5087432813.html


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

$15K invested apparently









https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5178858986.html


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Jimbow said:


> Since you guys brought your A-game...,
> 
> I need some help find a car, specifically a 98,99 or 2000 land cruiser, the lower the miles the better. I've been scouring CL and am coming up empty.
> 
> We have a 2014 tundra double cab, and we plan to sell it in order to get a land cruiser. It will make a better family hauler.



Any reason for those years in particular? IIRC the 100 series got an update in 2003.



Only 100 series listed in my area. This one has been for sale for awhile. Priced a bit hight IMO.

2006 LX470 88k miles $25k

http://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/5119846231.html


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

intonation said:


> Supercharged unincorn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This car disappeared off CL so I assumed it was sold but now it is on BaT auctions.

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-325it/


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Fe2O3 said:


> I don't know a thing about Mustangs, but seems clean for an '83 at $4500 OBO.
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/5164534645.html


It's probably 197K Miles and not 97K Miles


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

patrickvr6 said:


> This car disappeared off CL so I assumed it was sold but now it is on BaT auctions.
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-325it/


BAT listing indicates there is an unresolved CEL (probably not easily resolved). Wouldn't pass inspection anywhere there is OBDII emissions :thumbdown:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Nealric said:


> BAT listing indicates there is an unresolved CEL (probably not easily resolved). Wouldn't pass inspection anywhere there is OBDII emissions :thumbdown:


Yeah, that is going to hurt him. Those issues are the reason I didn't get an aftermarket header and do more exhaust work on mine.


----------



## silver330ci (Jan 2, 2014)

From SF nissan dealership, they seem to get some awesome used cars
















87 Olds 442 with 45k miles ttops!

















Manual Saab 9000!

Red on red LS400 with only 100k

















NA Miata with OG tuning parts and 49k miles

















Desingo sl500 Purple on Purple


















I should not be looking at cars on craigslist, so much want


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

silver330ci said:


> Desingo sl500 Purple on Purple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

silver330ci said:


> From SF nissan dealership, they seem to get some awesome used cars
> 
> I should not be looking at cars on craigslist, so much want


Link to dealership?


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Kind of a cool find...



















https://corvallis.craigslist.org/cto/5183056310.html


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol, Custom built by a NASA Engineer 

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/5183841868.html

an LS2 Cobra, the ford guys will love it!

Hmm, this could make a fun sleeper :laugh:

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/5183471876.html

Another potential sleeper, looks really clean :thumbup:

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/5153582650.html

Lol, this is the cheapest one I've seen. GSXR swap anyone?

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/5183326033.html


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

> 2000 VW GOLF PIMPED OUT VTEC ADD ON THE MOTOR FOR MORE POWER


 :screwy:
http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/5163395125.html


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

EuroKing said:


> :screwy:
> http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/5163395125.html


k20 swap?


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

silver330ci said:


> From SF nissan dealership, they seem to get some awesome used cars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the dealer brendan works for?


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

Chiropractor JW said:


> Is that the dealer brendan works for?


Idk why he never posted links to the cars/dealer. I would have bought all of those cars last week.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

Nealric said:


> k20 swap?


Looks like a 2.0 with a CAI to me..









Also the 'Transmission Gaskets' have been done. That's good 'cause those darn gaskets are trouble


----------



## maximaboost (Mar 12, 2005)

2004 saab 9-3 Getting junked on friday 9/5 - $850 










https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5157778009.html

Probably needs a Steering Lock Module (found one for $80 on eBay), which needs to be married with Tech2. If I didn't buy my 2003 Arc and had off street parking, I would try to get it.


----------



## memnuts (Mar 23, 2000)

1986 Mercedes 190 2.3 16v

So much want too little cashe:banghead::banghead::banghead:

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5186638763.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*2000 Big Turbo 1.6 Fully Built Mazda Protege - $4000 (Hanover)*

Fun sleeper
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5200302923.html





















> Let me start by saying this car has quite the story behind it which I feel needs to be shared, and it very very rare.Unfortunately due to unforeseen circumstances and it being a 3rd car I am going to have to put it up for potential sale.
> The story for this car goes, in January of 2013 it was put up for sale by the person who got it built. Absolute Performance built the motor on it as I was told, and did the rest of the work.It was being sold because it "only needed a tune" I went to look at it, and everything checked out except the fact that at idle, the oil pressure light flickered. I decided without being able to further diagnose it, I would pass on it.
> Apparently between January 2013 and April 2015 it went through 4 owners, All of whom did nothing to the car except flog it(without a tune I might add). Apparently the engine was not blueprinted and was just thrown together, and the main and rod clearances were way too large.The PO to last drive it ended up spinning a rod bearing due to this, and an oil leak that caused lack of lubrication. it then sat for awhile, and was relisted on craigslist in April 2015.
> When I purchased it in April, The engine was in the trunk and "only needed a single rod bearing and it'd be good" the entire drivetrain was taken apart. Upon tear down of the engine, it was driven some time without oil pressure, as every single rod and main bearing was wiped, and one rod bearing was spun to the point the Rod was dark black from the heat.The crank was scored beyond belief, the thrust bearing was gone, every single cam journal in the head was toast and the cams themselves were scored beyond usability, and the oil pump clearances were 4x out of spec. In short' The engine was toast. So using a Bare block from crazy rays, I decided to build it up again, this time the correct way, blueprinting everything and using quality parts.
> ...


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Silly BMW money?

https://corvallis.craigslist.org/cto/5205947756.html










$35k?


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

Really cool, and pretty rare, but $30,000? Come on...










http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/5200370441.html


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

maximaboost said:


> 2004 saab 9-3 Getting junked on friday 9/5 - $850
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is still up. I just texted the seller.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

JitteryJoe said:


> *Lol, Custom built by a NASA Engineer*
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/5183841868.html
> 
> ...


I am about 99% sure I know where that car sits in Bloomington. The owner of the company used to always say he made stuff for "NASA" curious if that is the case.


----------



## maximaboost (Mar 12, 2005)

Giovanni said:


> It is still up. I just texted the seller.


Let me know if you buy it and need Tech2 help.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

maximaboost said:


> Let me know if you buy it and need Tech2 help.


The seller did not get back to me, so I guess it was scrapped or sold. 
I would have needed help with it by the way.


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

A lot of miles, but a lot of clean. Not sure if want.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/5207062099.html


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

http://lexington.craigslist.org/cto/5209927110.html

1976 Toyota Corolla Wagon teq 3tc/t50 Swap Impul Hoshino G5 Wheels - $4700 (Knoxville TN)


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

...swag wagon?
https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/5209980252.html









And I kinda want this...
https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/5212595632.html









Ok Im done for today but look at those tips doe 
https://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/cto/5212241780.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

palakaman said:


> Silly BMW money?
> 
> https://corvallis.craigslist.org/cto/5205947756.html
> 
> ...


Ad is gone so it's hard to say. But that price is actually around the median asking price for your average E30 M3 these days. Prices are all over the map depending on condition and mileage.

1988 BMW M3 Evo 2, 93k miles, $105k
1988 BMW M3, 45k miles, $90k
1988 BMW M3 track car, TMU but >169k per carfax, $74.5k
1989 BMW M3, 130k miles, $54k
1990 BMW M3, 168k miles, $43k
1989 BMW M3, 118k miles, $39k


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

EuroKing said:


> ...swag wagon?


I see your swag wagon and raise you a Rockin' Roy on YouTube.
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/5203570725.html





















On a more desirable, though arguably harder to park note, this is pretty cool.
1941 GMC Cabover


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

1994 VW Jetta GL 71,600 orig miles - $4500 (Ken Caryl)

So much want....



















http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5232498127.html


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

ptem said:


> I see your swag wagon and raise you a Rockin' Roy on YouTube.
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/5203570725.html


*"kustom rat street hot rod"*

say no more good sir, say no more.


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

http://evansville.craigslist.org/cto/5243752266.html

Pics in case gets deleted


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

tngdesi said:


> http://evansville.craigslist.org/cto/5243752266.html
> 
> Pics in case gets deleted


I'd give him tree fiddy:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## 1.8tCrayon (May 13, 2011)

1959 NSU Prinz - $1800


















Never heard/seen one before. Seems to be all there physically.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

1.8tCrayon said:


> 1959 NSU Prinz - $1800
> 
> Never heard/seen one before. Seems to be all there physically.


Sunds like a good project for Barry:thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/cto/5265349003.html


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5235963093.html


Rare and Special, VOLVO V70 with 6 Speed Manual Transmission.


----------



## 2500LSS (Nov 16, 2010)

That, is a park avenue, with rims ... from a buick electra,










And steering wheel off an early T type lesabre.










no such thing as t_type park ave believe that

There's lesabre, electra, park ave, park ave ultra, but this was a shadetree special op.


That said, clean and reliable. Bad colors tho, gray interior please






a1veedubber said:


> A probably more reliable set of cheap wheels would be this somewhat hard to find Park Avenue T (late model T-Type) in California for a cool 1100. Looks clean as can be too. Didn't know there was a Park Avenue T ? Don't feel bad, most Buick buyers in the 80's didn't either. (They are actually fantastic cars IMO, but I am an 80's GM fanboy)
> 
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/5132035144.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

2500LSS said:


> no such thing as t_type park ave believe that
> 
> There's lesabre, electra, park ave, park ave ultra, but this was a shadetree special op.
> 
> ...


I believe that was a factory car. I remember seeing almost exactly that car a few times in the 90's. With the Electra wheels, in black, and the T-Type steering wheel.
I loved it so much I poorly sketched it into the comic strips I'd make in class instead of paying attention.


----------



## 2500LSS (Nov 16, 2010)

correction. Those are park ave ultra And electra wheels, 

On a regular park ave..

With, a T type lesabre steering wheel.










They were all the same to the untrained eye, lesabre park ave electra ..


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

2500LSS said:


> correction. Those are park ave ultra And electra wheels,
> 
> On a regular park ave..
> 
> ...


The Ultra was a relatively rare end of the body style model that did not have the wheels, steering wheel, or floor mounted shifter the car in the ad has.

The black car is a somewhat special Park Avenue as it has the floor mounted shifter, I believe all other features of the car to be factory as well.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

2500LSS said:


> That, is a park avenue, with rims ... from a buick electra,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay more H body content:heart::heart:


I don't recall (in my delta 88) the HVAC being next to the stereo, but rather on top of it


----------



## 2500LSS (Nov 16, 2010)

Biff Beltsander said:


> The Ultra was a relatively rare end of the body style model that did not have the wheels, steering wheel, or floor mounted shifter the car in the ad has.
> 
> The black car is a somewhat special Park Avenue as it has the floor mounted shifter, I believe all other features of the car to be factory as well.



The only one of those cars that came with a floor shifter, from buick, was the Lesabre T type.

The park ave
Park ave ultra
Electra 
Regular lesabre 

All had column shifters


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/pts/5275312050.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5249411871.html

Excellent condition inside and out w/ only 43,000 miles (less than 3,500 miles per year). Car's service was just completed using Joe Gibbs Racing DT-40 motor oil. This Boxster S is Lapis Blue Metallic w/ Grey leather interior, Metropol Blue soft top and a 6 speed manual transmission. This car also has the optional 10 speaker (4 additional speakers in the optional rear storage compartment) Hi-Fi sound system w/ Becker radio and CD and separate amp, power heated mirrors, heated seats, cruise control and on-board -computer. It also includes the optional Porsche Wind Stop, 18" Lt Alloy Carrera wheels w/ Bridgestone Potenza RE 760 Sports. Since I purchase the car in November 2013, I have added ROW M030 suspension (includes factory front and rear shocks, springs and Stabilizer bars) which brings the car to Porsche factory European sport suspension specifications ($2000). I also added the factory cruise control and On-Board-Computer ($850). In addition I have raised the HP of this Boxster S from 258hp to estimated 308hp by the addition of Fab Speed Engineering's complete exhaust system (includes Cats and is 50 state legal), IPD (Innovative Pro Design) cast aluminum Hi-Flow intake plenum (replaces the factory plastic part), Porsche Cayman larger 74mm throttle body and remapping of the ECU by EVOMSit ($5565). The car now has 911 numbers, is lighter and handles better. To duplicate this set-up would run in the neighbor hood of $26,500, still cheaper than an equivalent 911. The car gets 21 to 22mpg in town and 28 on the highway. I am 68 and this car has never been tracked but the power is there if you need it. It is definitely a fun ride. If you would like more information or wish to see this Boxster S, call Buck at 










http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5275545028.html
This 928 is a rare 5 speed manual model, with optional limited slip differential. 5 liter, 32V, all aluminum V8. Meteor Metallic over brown full-leather interior. 85,947 miles. Many, many upgrades including 17" Cup I wheels, 4-piston Brembo 928 S4 brakes, updated belt tensioner, performance chips, etc. New timing belt just installed. This car is fast, smooth, and fun to drive.


















damn. Do want.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

2500LSS said:


> The only one of those cars that came with a floor shifter, from buick, was the Lesabre T type.
> 
> The park ave
> Park ave ultra
> ...



Sorry, you are wrong on this, the Electra was available as a T-Type (and later just a 'T') and some years of them were available with floorshifting consoles. Where I was wrong initially is that I called is a Park Ave T-Type, it was the Electra T-Type. 

I greatly admired these cars when they were new, one of my favorite adverts from back in the day: 










Youtube video of similar car:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

a1veedubber said:


> Sorry, you are wrong on this, the Electra was available as a T-Type (and later just a 'T') and some years of them were available with floorshifting consoles. Where I was wrong initially is that I called is a Park Ave T-Type, it was the Electra T-Type.
> 
> I greatly admired these cars when they were new, one of my favorite adverts from back in the day:


Sweet sexy beautiful vindication.


----------



## candy11 (May 22, 2011)

Halloween is right around the corner! 

https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/5284462114.html


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

French Diesel wagon content
https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/5274336132.html


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

1963 Unimog for sale! http://erie.craigslist.org/cto/5285256130.html


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

candy11 said:


> Halloween is right around the corner!
> 
> https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/5284462114.html


Those are Hideous.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

beefjerky said:


> French Diesel wagon content
> https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/5274336132.html


That sold quickly. Was it a manual too?


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Giovanni said:


> That sold quickly. Was it a manual too?


Nay


----------



## Benkennedy11 (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-autos-camions/ottawa/jeep-yj90/1112332946?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

http://medford.craigslist.org/cto/5279109669.html
383 turbo'd 87 rx-7

gotta admit, this looks like fun on a roadkill level....:laugh:


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

W116 goodness















https://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/cto/5286892242.html


----------



## Juicebox432 (Jul 18, 2013)

While doing my weekly browsing for old British iron, I came across a 1974 Jensen Interceptor. Mostly complete but needing a resto.
Pictures are terrible though...

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/5268479478.html


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

I have no words... yes I do, I like the taillights....:screwy:
https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/5255546330.html


> Very fun car, runs nicely, INCREDIBLE Audiobahn sound system, also has a built in GPS. Minor cosmetic issues such as a tear in the convertible top. Speedometer has been acting up, but nothing that can't be fixed



















Edit: Just noticed the pink tint :laugh:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Juicebox432 said:


> While doing my weekly browsing for old British iron, I came across a 1974 Jensen Interceptor. Mostly complete but needing a resto.
> Pictures are terrible though...
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/5268479478.html


Ad says 125k on the odo, must be a typo. Very cool project i wonder how it got here?


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

EuroKing said:


> I have no words... yes I do, I like the taillights....:screwy:
> https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/5255546330.html
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I would totally rock that for a grand.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

A.Wilder said:


> Ad says 125k on the odo, must be a typo. Very cool project i wonder how it got here?


by boat


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Running 5 speed turbo LeBaron vert. $750

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5289930800.html


























Legit 95.5 Audi S6  $3300 227K miles

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5288194844.html









I nearly looked at this Mr2 for $2250. The guy sold it to his buddy who tried to flip it for $3k, then $2750, then $2500, then 2250, now $2000:laugh:.

"squished subframe" :sly:
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5243364124.html

















87 fifth avenue

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5269665987.html









Cool 89 Caprice with a choice wheel setup

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5261508700.html









89 Brougham (307) pretty much the same car May drove in the first US special
http://images.craigslist.org/00W0W_iWRrYy2v6XB_600x450.jpg









Pretty clean 190e for $500, probably needs CIS rebuild. I should make an offer:laugh:
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5287103572.html

















75 Cornet:sly: "28000" miles
http://images.craigslist.org/00d0d_apaXtmtPbii_600x450.jpg









Rare 85 TCL jem Plymouth caravelle with a delicious red/red colour scheme. 
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5284050261.html









91 Calais at a place called.....:sly:










85 Alfa Spyder. These and MGBs are more common than you'd think in WI
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5262526588.html


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Shelby charger 5spd:

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5292477358.html


----------



## Howboutcha C'mon (Oct 11, 2009)

88c900t said:


> 89 Brougham (307) pretty much the same car May drove in the first US special
> http://images.craigslist.org/00W0W_iWRrYy2v6XB_600x450.jpg


I had a white '90 Brougham w/ red velour interior as my first car - absolutely loved it. It was a great cruiser, impossible to be in a hurry while driving it... longest car made in 1990 if I remember correctly.


----------



## maximaboost (Mar 12, 2005)

This one might be interesting:

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/5269326069.html

Two for One. Looks like one has shot rear suspension.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

maximaboost said:


> This one might be interesting:
> 
> https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/5269326069.html
> 
> Two for One. Looks like one has shot rear suspension.


$4k for basically 2 trailblazers, that's crazy cheap. I have no love for these cars but damn, that sounds like a hell of a deal.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5294929759.html 1987 Chevy Sprint Turbo - $3500









Beretta Z26 Chevrolet - $1400 
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5294932081.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Diesel Buick Electra Park Avenue

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/5276713833.html


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

540iT 6 speed manual.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/5295560526.html


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5291752322.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Also, an '84 Lada:

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/5296051413.html


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

with a manual and cloth seats 










http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/5256718296.html


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

joosh said:


> shelby charger 5spd:
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5292477358.html


do want!!


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

I think I found my first E30

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/cto/5267967212.html


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

This is Car Lounge...I couldn't resist.

"MUST SEE!!! 5 speed rare clean sports car cheap price classic"

I think he meant to say super car.

https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/5265766241.html


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

1957 Hillman Husky Extreme with "650HP"
https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/5241752203.html

1969 Datsun Roadster...SUPER clean
https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/5277066477.html

1981 Commuta Car CitiCar. There's one of these sitting in the dust by my job, it's always cool looking at it, I never knew what it was until searching "rare" in Craigslist just now....so thanks guys lol
https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/5238117635.html

AND THE FINALE - RARE CLEAN RELIABLE for only $2,500!! > https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/5263833851.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Roketdriver said:


> I think I found my first E30


I recognized that immediately as Tanners 325e from a TGUS cheap car challenge. Didn't know they dropped that on a toyota chassis, thats neat.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

*CLFOTD: another diesel Ranger.*

I would have posted this in the CL find thread, but I don't want to dig that up And I know there was recently a classic diesel Ranger from the PNW that was posted recently. Well *this* one is even better!

-body restored with new 2 tone paintjob

-swapped 4 speed manual for 5 speed.

-asking price? $3000

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5304447235.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

A very nice find indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## scottmartin49 (Jun 3, 2008)

Two-tone pickup= Grampa truck= Do not want:thumbdown:


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

*2003 rs6*

V8 Bi-Turbo with 173K, what could possibly go wrong? 

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/5301988925.html


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

scottmartin49 said:


> Two-tone pickup= Grampa truck= Do not want:thumbdown:


All of mine are 2 tone.

So kinda go f*ck yourself.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

scottmartin49 said:


> Two-tone pickup= Grampa truck= Do not want:thumbdown:


Wut? :facepalm:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

patrickvr6 said:


> 540iT 6 speed manual.
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/5295560526.html


Need.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

scottmartin49 said:


> Two-tone pickup= Grampa truck= Do not want:thumbdown:



Like a monotone truck looks any better?


----------



## Honda_Appliance (May 4, 2000)

88c900t said:


> I would have posted this in the CL find thread, but I don't want to dig that up And I know there was recently a classic diesel Ranger from the PNW that was posted recently. Well *this* one is even better!
> 
> https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5304447235.html
> 
> ...


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

$9k FD RX-7

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/5294352958.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Honda_Appliance said:


> 88c900t said:
> 
> 
> > I would have posted this in the CL find thread, but I don't want to dig that up And I know there was recently a classic diesel Ranger from the PNW that was posted recently. Well *this* one is even better!
> ...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

2007 Mercedes C230 Sport with a 6-speed manual.  These must be pretty rare. I didn't even know they offered a manual C-Class in the US.

http://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/5239907129.html


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

r_fostoria said:


> 2007 Mercedes C230 Sport with a 6-speed manual.  These must be pretty rare. I didn't even know they offered a manual C-Class in the US.
> 
> http://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/5239907129.html


 They really aren't special to drive


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

sweet mother of baby jesus...Stagea 260RS 











http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/5296238066.html


----------



## Benkennedy11 (Aug 23, 2007)

dubdoor said:


> sweet mother of baby jesus...Stagea 260RS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous car, but almost $17k? That's crazy.


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

Not really that crazy at all. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nissan-Other-/191606102934?rmvSB=true 

If he had it listed for 36K I am sure he didn't take much less than that.


----------



## Marc86Golf2 (Jul 21, 2005)

anyone have 40k$$$?

http://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/5252712863.html










from ad:
This is a fully customized civic that has been valued over 100k with all the customization that has been done to it. Not one part is original. Custom built turbo engine with over 450 hp & 16 lbs of boost engine cost over 12k alone. Interior is fully customized with a Integra dash, custom door panels, custom built rear seat, rsx leather seats carbon fiber headliner and more. Audio is all kicker products. 4-10" cvx subs and 3 amps 2 kinetics batteries and 8 TV's. Suspension is fully modified with eibach custom coil overs , camber kits and more breaks are wildwood high performance brakes , all suspension parts are powder coated. Xbox 360 also installed and nx express inter cooler spray ring. Wheels are custom 19" 3 pc wheels with toto tires with less then 500 miles on them. Wheels cost 4500 without tires. Tires another 1200 So much more to add. Also with this vehicle comes with a featherlight full aluminum trailer valued at 5800. So much more to add must see. I'm selling it because we just had another baby and I just don't have the time do show it or do anything with it. It just sits in the garage. It to nice of a car not to be shown so I want it to go to someone who will take care of it as I did. Will not sell it to someone that I feel will destroy it. Serious inquiries only. Text or call me at 410-808-4 five 9 one.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5310992202.html


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

The super rare yellow wagon.

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/5313299929.html


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

JitteryJoe said:


> V8 Bi-Turbo with 173K, what could possibly go wrong?


But it has service records!


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Giovanni said:


> The super rare yellow wagon.
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/5313299929.html


275k miles, and body damage for $8300? :screwy:


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

https://cnj.craigslist.org/ctd/5336748210.html


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

beefjerky said:


> https://cnj.craigslist.org/ctd/5336748210.html


A reliable Range Rover with affordable parts.

OR

Sometimes a "what if" should stay a thought".


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5337061456.html


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5336945440.html


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

I kinda like the color 
https://fredericksburg.craigslist.org/cto/5323669787.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://bloomington.craigslist.org/cto/5330054566.html

I'm not sure what's more embarrassing:

Accepting payments from a total stranger for a $1000-1500 car, or
Admitting it
 


> *ISO Location 1998 suzuki esteem silver 4 door - $100*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://montreal.craigslist.ca/cto/5335646137.html?lang=en&cc=us

Manual pink Beetle with a body kit. What's not to love?


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

So JDM...

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5339154246.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Joosh said:


> So JDM...
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5339154246.html





> *Ignore tags *: civic honda em1 e30 bmw 240 280 datsun 240sx slammed low stance coilovers b16 b18 b16a type r integra 510 acura momo nrg hatchback eg ek turbo boosted


Flagged: You didn't say please.


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

Joosh said:


> So JDM...
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5339154246.html


My favorite part is these two pictures:


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Mercedes Benz 240D W123 - $2000 (Manual trans.)









93k miles, $1500









1984 VW Jetta Diesel - $1000 (Chicago)









Used 1976 Alfa Romeo Alfetta GT For Sale - $4700 (osceola)









1974 Volvo 164









Hyundai 'S'coupe with only 33,000 ORIGINAL MILES! 1 owner, 4 cylinder - $1700 (arlington heights)









1988 PLYMOUTH VOYAGER - $1000 (South Beloit)


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1985 TOYOTA CAMRY- TURBO DIESEL









Mazda RX2 Rotory,1973- 12A twin distr engine,









One Owner









5-speed









1978 Impala-Estate Sale


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

74' caddy.
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/clt/5332100361.html


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This would be fun

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5333209776.html


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Maggiolone said:


> 1985 TOYOTA CAMRY- TURBO DIESEL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you even find some of these? Im curious what you guys even use as your search criteria to find some of these gems?


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

madrussian said:


> How do you even find some of these? Im curious what you guys even use as your search criteria to find some of these gems?


Live in a big city. 

These cars all came up on my local CL


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Maggiolone said:


> Live in a big city.
> 
> These cars all came up on my local CL


I guess I was more curious what criteria you used for searching....

Here's a good one by me:

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/5329056168.html


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/5315007690.html 

An acre of car: 

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/5339488390.html


Turbo Diesel manual awd brown wagon  :

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/5329670180.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Oval Baja said:


> Turbo Diesel manual awd brown wagon  :
> 
> http://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/5329670180.html


That XJ is pretty sweet:heart: Crack pipe price though..


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Oval Baja said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/5315007690.html
> 
> An acre of car:
> 
> http://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/5339488390.html


An acre of car? Is that a "Used Cars" the 1980 movie reference?
Either way it deserves mentioning.













88c900t said:


> That XJ is pretty sweet:heart: Crack pipe price though..


I dunno, very rare, beautiful condition, a vehicle loved by many people of many ages in many parts of the world. I think maybe weed pipe or even tobacco pipe, pipe wise that is.


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

Biff Beltsander said:


> An acre of car? Is that a "Used Cars" the 1980 movie reference?
> Either way it deserves mentioning.


While Used Cars was hilarious, it was from here; about 40 minutes in:






That Jeep has been for sale for several months now.


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

2003 pt ,pickup truck ,4cyl.auto.114,000 mles .i made it out of a wrecked pt .everything works ,ac ,heat ,tilt ,ps pb ,i have put about 3000 miles on it .runs good ,drives good has been customized in several different ways .not loud has good sound to it . .daily driver.no leaks 59 caddy tailights fun little truck .now has toolbox ,and bed cover .might take cheap little ranger in on trade and some cash .thanks jamie

http://lexington.craigslist.org/cto/5306152626.html


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Oval Baja said:


> While Used Cars was hilarious, it was from here; about 40 minutes in:
> 
> That Jeep has been for sale for several months now.


That's even cooler, I love black and white movies.

That said, it's not unusual for a speciality or collector vehicle to sit for an extended amount of time waiting for a buyer. I could see there as being discounts made but I still think it's worth at least a few grand.
Think I might of seen it on Hooniverse or Hemmings Motor Blog a week or two ago so it's certainly getting a lot of exposure.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5327793755.html

What is this?


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Chiropractor JW said:


> http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5327793755.html
> 
> What is this?


Sold in Canada and much of the rest of the world.
Actually quite popular in Canada.

I did not like them as center mounted gauges and the automatic was a column shift.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Sold in Canada and much of the rest of the world.
> Actually quite popular in Canada.
> 
> I did not like them as center mounted gauges and the automatic was a column shift.



Yes there are tons of those around here, sold very well. Same as you, the centre mounted gauges were a turn off.


----------



## Howboutcha C'mon (Oct 11, 2009)

Manuel Carrera. Is that a car phone too? 












Craigslist said:


> 1984 Porsche Carrera 911 Coupe
> *Manuel Transmission*
> Garage Kept, No Snow or Rain
> Sun Roof
> ...


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1974 Audi 100









1978 Mercedes benz 280 SLC - $2500 Euro Version


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5343767127.html

"Call Dr. Bryant Lane 24/7"


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5343767127.html
> 
> "Call Dr. Bryant Lane 24/7"


When it's gone it's gone first come first serve but I say first-served first-come don't come crying to me is gone.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

CSFiend said:


> When it's gone it's gone first come first serve but I say first-served first-come don't come crying to me is gone.


Sounds like Foghorn Leghorn wrote that ad.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

88c900t said:


> That XJ is pretty sweet:heart: Crack pipe price though..


Don't know. Those wheels alone are almost worth it to me. :heart:


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

This is a cool one 

1966 International Scout
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/5342471100.html


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

Found this gem "2001 Audi TT RS"
http://macon.craigslist.org/cto/5348475181.html

2001 Audi TT RS, Quattro, 4WD, 5 spd, nice tight clutch, manual trans, twin turbo charged with aftermarket blow offs, Neuspeed cold air intake with aluminum power port box, power everything, black leather interior in great shape,, custom headlights and taillights, white HID headlights, Bugatti rear end look a like, duel exhaust, custom built fiberglass front bumper, resembles the Audi R8, has H&R 1 inch lowering suspension sport addition, 17" custom painted rims and tires, has 60% tread left, tinted windows,, Runs and Drives great, fun car to drive and very sporty,, only $6200 cash call/txt


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1984 Mercury Grand Marquis - 10,000 original miles! - $1999 (Highland Park)l (pretty sure it's 110k miles)


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

Maggiolone said:


> 1974 Audi 100


My God, I used to own one of those.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I would post Cherokee XJ ads, but the link would go dead within hours or a couple of days at most


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

fergysan564 said:


> Bugatti rear end look a like












close_enough.jpg


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

Howboutcha C'mon said:


> Manuel Carrera. Is that a car phone too?












Yup, it's a car phone.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1987 325i


----------



## Check Out My Mixtape (Dec 11, 2015)

LT1M21Vette said:


> Yup, it's a car phone.


racist!


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1982 Audi 4000


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

How about....no. 

https://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/5359173987.html


----------



## smi2710 (Sep 6, 2001)

1991 boyd coddington 
https://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5361291002.html


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5361207998.html


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

I'll bet RHD and a manual takes some getting used to. ...otherwise nice car. The wagons were coach built right?


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh my, i love that Boyd truck with all my 90's mini truck style heart!


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

87 GTI









83 Audit Coupe GT









1980 Scirocco










1985 Turbo Diesel Quantum Manual Trans


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5343767127.html
> 
> "Call Dr. Bryant Lane 24/7"


Sort of like an elderly Enzo Dude.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

is there any hope for this...?!?...could it be resurrected or is color just a non go from the start...?











http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/ctd/5357649692.html


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

dubdoor said:


> is there any hope for this...?!?...could it be resurrected or is color just a non go from the start...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My SO's dad had one of these (sedan, not wagon) and it was the most unreliable money pit POS ever. Apparently these are only good in V6 or AMG flavour. So no. And the colour doesn't help either. And those wheels are probably indicative of the kind of owner it was.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1985 Toyota MX73 Cressida - FACTORY 5-SPEED - $3200 (INDIANA)









1986 Toyota Camry5-speed - $850 (Westfield)









1983 Mercedes-Benz 240D 4-speed









1977Mercedes 280E









84 Honda Accord 5-speed - $3600


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Maggiolone said:


> 83 Audit Coupe GT


Love looking through your CL finds because you're in my area. But seriously...


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Maggiolone said:


> 1985 Toyota MX73 Cressida - FACTORY 5-SPEED - $3200 (INDIANA)


:heart::heart::heart:



Maggiolone said:


> 84 Honda Accord 5-speed - $3600


I've seen this one before on CL.


----------



## Marc86Golf2 (Jul 21, 2005)

1989 Honda CRX SI Recaro Special JDM RHD 



















http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5364607563.html


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

http://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/5343903610.html









http://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/5363605803.html









http://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/5362886226.html









http://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/5352348327.html


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Love looking through your CL finds because you're in my area. But seriously...


Thanks.

And I always thought those old GTs came only in tweed (?)


----------



## carlos_miami (Mar 5, 2004)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/cto/5349623202.html


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

^^ Saw that one the other day.

DAYUM


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

ADargetnI said:


> I'll bet RHD and a manual takes some getting used to. ...otherwise nice car. The wagons were coach built right?


Nope, made on the same factory as 2 and 4-door sedans.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

1985Jetta said:


> http://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/5343903610.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow


/drunk me.


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

Maggiolone said:


> 83 Audit Coupe GT





PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Love looking through your CL finds because you're in my area. But seriously...



Holy crap! :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This NEEDS to be here:

Boeing Jet Powered Go Kart - $10500 (Middletown, Md)

Jet Go Kart. Powered by a Boeing gas turbine turbojet engine producing over 300 lbs of thrust. Complete and ready to go.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1998 BMW 328i, Manual, 65K, Excellent Condition - $8600









1998 volvo s70 t5 sedan - 83k miles. Manual - $5500 (Naperville, il)









1985 Jeep Cherokee XJ 'Pioneer'. 25,000 original miles- manual 









1977 Mecury Marquis Broughm - $3499 -one owner


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

Maggiolone said:


> 1985 Jeep Cherokee XJ 'Pioneer'. 25,000 original miles- manual


$10,500?

It's not even the 4.0. GM 2.8 V6 FTL


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/5358284139.html








I've always wanted an Alfa

http://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/5370735922.html
















Cool project. I hate finishing other peoples projects but it's a great idea, imo.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

had to post this :laugh:

http://lexington.craigslist.org/cto/5347166223.html
















500ci Pacer for $6k


----------



## Ace_VR6 (Jul 16, 2008)

*doody*



1985Jetta said:


> http://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/5362886226.html


The funny part is that picture is a close family friends old car which was a turbo 5.3/l60 car on air and was a really well built car but the other wonderful pictures are not his car haha.

http://poconos.craigslist.org/cto/5372783690.html


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

https://wilmington.craigslist.org/cto/5368153459.html



> *1966 International Travelall - $3000 (Ogden)
> *
> Running condition
> Some rust through
> ...


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

ADargetnI said:


> I'll bet RHD and a manual takes some getting used to. ...otherwise nice car. The wagons were coach built right?


I dunno about the wagons being coach built or even what that means. It would probably take a lot of getting used to driving on the other side and shifting with my left.

not to mention 7500 is kind of steep too.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm not sure why he's having so much trouble selling this
http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5358900068.html


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Giovanni said:


> I dunno about the wagons being coach built or even what that means. It would probably take a lot of getting used to driving on the other side and shifting with my left.
> 
> not to mention 7500 is kind of steep too.


Coach built means a 2nd party factory accepts a basic body on chassis, modifies the body work into a wagon, then installs the interior e.g. Karmann - coach builder for VW.

I might pay something in the $5-6k range, if it was in top condition. That's a unicorn around these parts.

sent from 51 Erindani b using Morse code


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1974 BMW 2002 - $650 (Winston)









1970 Saab 99 - $2200 (Sheboygan)









1982 Alfa Romeo Spider - $12 (Downers Grove, Illinois)









1989 Saab 9000 Turbo Runs and drives - $500


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

^

The Alfa is $12,000. The '82s were kind of cool in that they were the first year of the Bosch EFI but retained the Series 2 body (generally considered more desirable than the S3 and easy to retrofit the smaller and much more attractive chrome bumpers. I think that asking is a bit optimistic for one that retains the diving board bumpers, however.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Came across a Skyline close to me...

https://rmn.craigslist.org/cto/5388899049.html


----------



## Marc86Golf2 (Jul 21, 2005)

all original 1979 Pontiac Grand prix 858 MILES

http://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/5390496728.html


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

Miata diesel conversion?? 
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5377912646.html
"has propane injection,no speed demon but gets 55 mpg motor has 9000mi is isuzu 1000cc 25 hp 215 364 4677 leave message,possible trade for skilled labor"


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

IwannaGTI said:


> Miata diesel conversion??
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5377912646.html
> "has propane injection,no speed demon but gets 55 mpg motor has 9000mi is isuzu 1000cc 25 hp 215 364 4677 leave message,possible trade for skilled labor"


For the amount of work they put in it, they should've just dropped in an ALH TDI or something.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

subscribe


----------



## BGD_011 (May 20, 2009)

*cruising in style!*

So not sure if you wanna make your stylish e46 look older. I googled and I couldnt find anything or anyone that has done this before! wtf :screwy:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...le/1130904930?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

$4500 Volvo 240 wagon 5 speed.
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/5391863680.html


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Whaa?! Not sure how original the car is. There's another in town, a few blocks from my house, RHD too.

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/5370321193.html


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

> Diesel Miata


25HP :sly:

You could swap a go cart engine for more than that. Yeah, definitely should have gone with TDI of some sort.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

1973 caddy, 74 pontiac, 73 buick barn finds.
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5392911181.html

56 pontiac 4x4 :laugh:
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5382537110.html


----------



## A418t97 (Jan 19, 2003)

Elite_Deforce said:


> My SO's dad had one of these (sedan, not wagon) and it was the most unreliable money pit POS ever. Apparently these are only good in V6 or AMG flavour. So no. And the colour doesn't help either. And those wheels are probably indicative of the kind of owner it was.


I can't afford an oil change since I just financed these sweet rims.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/5387675757.html



> 2000 Hyundai tiburon-
> 
> Tons of modifications
> Mostly cosmetic
> ...


I say it does...

and it's only $7500!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GolfTango said:


> http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/5387675757.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> This car turns heads *AWAY*


Fixed it for him.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/5396734865.html


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/5396734865.html



 *insert strange boner meme* :heart:


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

*air cooled*

https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/5389814363.html


----------



## VolodkaVR (Jan 9, 2009)

Widebody, no roof, lambo door'd e30 M3











http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/5361770883.html


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1983 320 i italian BMW (chicago il)


> I have A very well taken care BMW 1983 320i 135,000 miles original car rides smooth no problems with the car you may come test drive it asking price $7000 antique car itailian made.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Maggiolone said:


> 1983 320 i italian BMW (chicago il)
> *antique car itailian made*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Southern Jetta said:


>


It's red. It must be Italian.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1957 DKW 2 DOOR PILLARLESS F93 4sp 3 CYLINDER GAS - $4000 (Grand Rapids,Mi)


----------



## Fe2O3 (Jan 13, 2009)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5401147044.html


1984 Pontiac Fiero SE / Trade - $3800
I have this beautiful 1984 Pontiac Fiero,4 cylinders,63k original mi.,southern car never seen snow,very clean,4speed manual transmission,car is in very good condition,in and out,mechanically solid,original spare tire ,never on the ground.Interior is grey cloth near perfect,no rips,tears,no cigarette burns. 
Looking to trade this vehicle for a Volkswagen of comparable value


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Maggiolone said:


> 1957 DKW 2 DOOR PILLARLESS F93 4sp 3 CYLINDER GAS - $4000 (Grand Rapids,Mi)


If I was rich and had ample amounts of storage I would try and save that. I have a soft spot for old saab 2 strokes and these. Shame the rear is so beat up.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/5401967735.html

words escape me on this one


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Fiatdude said:


> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/5401967735.html
> 
> words escape me on this one


Trying too hard to get on best of cl


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Fiatdude said:


> 1967 Volkswagen Beetle - $700
> words escape me on this one


No way that is a 1967.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

somebody just sent this explanation

http://musamexico.org/underwater-sculptures-in-manchones/


----------



## candy11 (May 22, 2011)

Fiesta Rally car? Should sell quick...


https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5369820838.html


----------



## genxnympho (Oct 4, 2004)

1998 JDM HONDA INTEGRA TYPE R

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5396062446.html


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

The integra is clean!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Chevy Snova anyone? (some assembly required)

http://reno.craigslist.org/cto/5378180080.html



> This is a custom built one of a kind Snowmobile Nova. I custom built it for the snow. It still needs some work on it. I have a clear title to it in hand. It has NO Engine, Transmission, or Transfercase. I will sell just the snowmobile for $2,500 or with a custom built trailer just for this car for $4,000.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Chevy Snova anyone? (some assembly required)
> 
> http://reno.craigslist.org/cto/5378180080.html


front needs mattracks


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> Chevy Snova anyone? (some assembly required)
> 
> http://reno.craigslist.org/cto/5378180080.html



More like a No va. As in, it doesn't go anywhere. :laugh:


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Fun car!

http://rennlist.com/forums/vehicle-marketplace/914036-1998-m-roadster-low-miles.html


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

1966 GMC crewcab - $5500 (Vancouver BC)


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

GMC C70 2 ton 1987 pickup (Highlandville mo)


----------



## Marc86Golf2 (Jul 21, 2005)

$18k










from ad:
*5,000 miles (actual miles)
*all factory options plus Fitapaldi mag wheels and low profiles
*have original mag wheels and tires, brand new
*soft top, never on car
*tanu cover, never used
*fiberglass boot cover, after market
*after market, trunk lid spoiler
*after market, ground clearance flaps
*after market. front grill cover
*factory matching hard top


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Marc86Golf2 said:


> $18k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Generally it's more useful to others and less time for you to post the link rather than the text of the listing(tells them where it is among other things): http://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/5408640489.html


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Marc86Golf2 said:


> $18k
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A couple 20k mile Miatas sold recently for around $10k on BAT.

This one with 5k miles could go for more.

Assuming the seller is flexible a $18k starting price might not be totally crazy.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/cto/5409220416.html

more JDM goodness from vancouver...


LAGUNA GREEN boys...LAGUNA GRreeeen.....!!!! soooo beautiful.....










but, but...there's always a but....850i autotragic :facepalm:


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

Terrific description
http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5410404647.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Chiropractor JW said:


> Terrific description
> http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5410404647.html


a real gem. deserves it's own thread! :laugh:


----------



## redmill (Mar 28, 2004)

*1990 Golf AWD*

1990 Volkswagen Golf Country 4WD SYNCRO with 18K miles. - $18900 (Avenel) 
1990 Volkswagen Golf Country Syncro 4WD. 5-Speed Manual Transmission. Very, very rare car. Extremely low 18,425 documented miles. Garage-kept since day one. Very clean inside and out. Never smoked in. No kids. No pets. Just Serviced. Brand New Tires. Runs, Drives, and Looks GREAT! Free and Clear Title in hand. Spotless CarFax and Autocheck reports

** no affiliation.... is this a stock version? ie... did it come this way from the showroom? it is a bit 'different'

http://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/5385143867.html


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Golf Country was a factory model...it looks like everything major but that (Kamei?) hood scoop is stock.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

http://www.motorgems.com/?p=2981


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...think-they-re-SUVs-pic-and-info-thread!/page3


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

redmill said:


> 1990 Volkswagen Golf Country 4WD SYNCRO with 18K miles. - $18900 (Avenel)
> 1990 Volkswagen Golf Country Syncro 4WD. 5-Speed Manual Transmission. Very, very rare car. Extremely low 18,425 documented miles. Garage-kept since day one. Very clean inside and out. Never smoked in. No kids. No pets. Just Serviced. Brand New Tires. Runs, Drives, and Looks GREAT! Free and Clear Title in hand. Spotless CarFax and Autocheck reports
> 
> ** no affiliation.... is this a stock version? ie... did it come this way from the showroom? it is a bit 'different'
> ...


This thing has been for sale and supposedly "sold" several times and places: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-Golf-Country-4WD-SYNCRO-/262234534993?forcerrptr=true&hash=item3d0e657451:g:9IcAAOSwfZ1WYzcS&item=262234534993. Here it is featured on Bring a Trailer http://bringatrailer.com/2015/11/22/rare-in-the-us-18k-mile-1990-volkswagen-golf-country/. Here's a comment about the seller: "Satneff 93
This one is offered by the same Vinnie that didn’t sell his Doka to the highest bidder here on BaT few months back. Look even at the eBay history for this user. Shouldn’t be even featured here." Read the seller's feedback on eBay.


----------



## VolodkaVR (Jan 9, 2009)

Nissan FS



http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/5406880255.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VolodkaVR said:


> Nissan FS
> 
> 
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/5406880255.html



B pillar? We don't need no stinkin B pillar!

This has got to be deadly in a T bone accident.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Unicorn Bimmer.

http://montreal.craigslist.ca/cto/5419311149.html?lang=en&cc=us


























Pano roof and sports seats makes this a killer spec. Shame on the colour.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/5407292898.html



> In 2008 a company called Phoenix Motorcars, based in California, bought over two hundred Ssangyong Actyon Sport short bed crew cab pickups from Korea. Their plan was to outfit them with electric motors and sell them in America for around $50,000 - $65,000 each.
> 
> These trucks are about the size of a Chevrolet Colorado.
> 
> ...


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

^^ that deserves its own entry in the Chronicle of Bad Ideas.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Interesting that the seller of that Chinese pickup says it has a VIN that starts with a "1" indicating a US built vehicle. :sly:


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1978 Dodge Aspen Wagon - $1200 (Dallastown)

















1977 mercury cougar - $2500 (Howell)


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Maggiolone said:


> 1977 mercury cougar - $2500 (Howell)


1977 was the only year ever for a 4-door Cougar, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Unicorn Bimmer.
> 
> http://montreal.craigslist.ca/cto/5419311149.html?lang=en&cc=us
> 
> ...


And it is a wagon to boot. What is so bad about the color?


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/5421841883.html


It would be a lot cooler in a different color. Maybe white or black.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


> B pillar? We don't need no stinkin B pillar!
> 
> This has got to be deadly in a T bone accident.


If I owned this, I would drive it with all side doors removed, for that ultimate 'I normally use protection but its vacation in Haiti' feeling. :thumbup:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

saron81 said:


> Interesting that the seller of that Chinese pickup says it has a VIN that starts with a "1" indicating a US built vehicle. :sly:


My theory:

They imported a body from China and build/install the powertrain in the US making it a US built car. Think like the GT-Rs that were brought in as VIN-less shells and were "built" here and registered as kit cars. I could be way off but it seemed plausible.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Giovanni said:


> And it is a wagon to boot. What is so bad about the color?


Not a bad colour, just a bit beige for my taste.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1978 Ford Fairmont with 44k miles - $3900









 Ford fairmont Futura - $2000









1986 ford ltd country squire - $800 (Elkhart)


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1974 mazda rx4 wagon rotary


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> http://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/5407292898.html


$5k for a zero-mile Chinese-made Pontiac Aztec lookalike with no drivetrain, and no title? I can't decide if this is a win or a fail. :laugh:


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Maggiolone said:


> Ford fairmont Futura - $2000


That's not a Futura... the Futura was a 2 door with the fancy roof:


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1978 Mustang - $2000


> 57151 actual milage, four speed manual, original paint, air conditioning, last plated in1992. Great project for this winter? Price reduced!!!!


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

PsychoVolvo said:


> My theory:
> 
> They imported a body from China and build/install the powertrain in the US making it a US built car. Think like the GT-Rs that were brought in as VIN-less shells and were "built" here and registered as kit cars. I could be way off but it seemed plausible.


Or the earlier example of Carroll Shelby importing AC cars without drive trains with which to build Cobras.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5410826569.html

















i've been pricing v8 swaps for volvos for months :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

theprf said:


> 1977 was the only year ever for a 4-door Cougar, if I remember correctly.


You're thinking of the wagon :thumbup:

The few that are still around today continue to shamelessly ruin names


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Maggiolone said:


> 1978 Mustang - $2000


Sometimes I wish I could time travel to the late seventies and see all the crappy cars that didn't survive into my lifetime. Even in super lower mileage that thing looks like a cheap turd.


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> i've been pricing v8 swaps for volvos for months :laugh: :thumbup:


This is so rare on Craigslist. Not the V8 volvo, but the good description, the sorted car, etc... I like the aluminum heads, the cloth seats, and the working A/C. No good pics of the paint finish, but I suspect it's a 10 footer maaco type job, based on the little I can see.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

1985Jetta you want me to check this out for you? :laugh:

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5422708094.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

I wish i had some place to store this for a few months. This would be the start of my v8 volvo 


















depending on how rusty it is.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

A.Wilder said:


> 1985Jetta you want me to check this out for you? :laugh:
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5422708094.html


If it were local to me for about a G, I would buy it today. There have been a few selling for decent money


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

82 rabbit gt


> Up for sale 1982 rabbit gt 1800 engine wich is 1.8l les than 2000k since the first complete rebuild everithing original on it 17" wheels and sound system the car is in mexico but if someone is really intereste ill bring it over with no problem of course no rust at all on it (serious buyers only) hit me up with an offer we can talk about it.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

So that sprint is like a Geo Metro Turbo? That's pretty nuts.


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Sometimes I wish I could time travel to the late seventies and see all the crappy cars that didn't survive into my lifetime. Even in super lower mileage that thing looks like a cheap turd.


I remember the mid-80s when those cars were all on their last legs. They all sucked. Categorically.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A.Wilder said:


> 1985Jetta you want me to check this out for you? :laugh:
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5422708094.html


:laugh: I do want it, but I'm a little low on space...though I could make space. 

Looks just like the turbo sprint I've told my little story about, the one that drove through a high school during school hours :vampire:


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/5382078018.html

International Harvester Diesel Scout


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Misspelled title? check. possibly bad idea? check check

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/5428131642.html



> car was bought in 1972 and has been around ever since 4 years ago there as $2000 put on engine and it was never used since car needs some t.l.c. but it is really solid


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MGQ said:


> Misspelled title? check. possibly bad idea? check check
> 
> 1971 Volkswagen Porche


Bad for him, for sure. I have seen some people get some really good deals on misspelled ads because the intended audience wasn't seeing it. In fact, whenever I search for something, I usually throw in a misspelling to see if anything comes up.


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

MGQ said:


> Misspelled title? check. possibly bad idea? check check
> 
> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/5428131642.html


Mission impossible.
Actually, cars don't rust in the lower mainland. If it is a local car, it can be solid.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Vette said:


> Mission impossible.
> Actually, cars don't rust in the lower mainland. If it is a local car, it can be solid.


1971 isn't a particularly desirable year for these cars. A solid chassis could make for a good track car though.


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

spockcat said:


> 1971 isn't a particularly desirable year for these cars. A *solid chassis* could make for a good track car though.


Not likely if it's been sitting in that grass for 4 years.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

alleghenyman said:


> Not likely if it's been sitting in that grass for 4 years.


Especially if it has a battery in the battery box and has been rained on a lot.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

This seems particularly cheap:sly:

$7800 for a 2011 manual.


http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/5403519546.html


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5428612628.html


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

cool. like a paseo with SVX treatment


----------



## Volkswackin (Feb 25, 2003)

*1990 Subaru Rex*

https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/5418602672.html










Legally imported.

Subaru REX, Kei car, over 40MPG, fills up with just 6 gallons.

5 speed, 660cc, 4 cyl, 21k miles (35k km)

everything works as it should.

NO TRADES.

4200 OBO

show contact info txt or call.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VolodkaVR (Jan 9, 2009)

Mustang Ford. A custom. 


http://monterey.craigslist.org/cto/5390445550.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chiropractor JW said:


> http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5428612628.html





Volkswackin said:


> https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/5418602672.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besides OVERNIGHT FROM JAPAN, what is the parts availability for all these 25 year old econobox cars that are being imported?


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

VolodkaVR said:


> Mustang Ford. A custom.
> 
> 
> http://monterey.craigslist.org/cto/5390445550.html


Just goes to show you that the old adage about hard work having value in and of itself is bullsh*t


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

And the best part is the punchline. Price 






$34000 😅

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

88c900t said:


> This seems particularly cheap:sly:
> 
> $7800 for a 2011 manual.
> 
> ...


Something happened to this car.... I see tape holding the passenger side rear glass in place. Smashed out so a thief could reach in and unlock the door? Accident damage? Hookers kicked it out from inside on the back seat? Vtec, yo?


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

sicksappeal said:


> Something happened to this car.... I see tape holding the passenger side rear glass in place. Smashed out so a thief could reach in and unlock the door? Accident damage? Hookers kicked it out from inside on the back seat? Vtec, yo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my podado phon


Ahh the sneaky "rebuilt" title. Also saw a 2014 Cruze 1.4T for just $7400, also rebuilt title. Those things are getting cheap.


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

I had to post my most recent find, I'll try to post pics tomorrow. 

I found a 04 ram 1500, reg ca short bed. 5.7 hemi, super clean. Lowered with all bell tech components. The guy was asking $4200 OBO, he also had a 6.1 hemi from an SRT8, he was planing on a future swap. Anyway after some wheeling and dealing I was able to get the truck, with the extra hemi for a smoking deal of $3,000 Pretty good score

I have a guy coming to buy the motor this weekend for $3500, just the long block.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

^ WOW, what's the catch??


----------



## AB11 (Jul 5, 2010)

One currently doing the rounds here :










https://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-motorbikes/rover-metro-100-long-mot-11-retro-classic-fanny-magnet-lowered-stanced-modified/1152398741

It begins


> Welcome to the advert for my mighty 1995 metro (rover 100 series), that has been professionally turned in to a Fanny magnet by one of its previous owners. Who no doubt cruised the local youth clubs, looking for jail bait to impress with this 1100cc power house. In 1995 longbridge workers in between Union strikes and the gentle pillaging by what ever group it was owned by then, produced this 100 series. No Doubt destined for Doris, leader of the blue rinse brigade to pop to the post office and send a telegram, or something like that. Possibly to inform her loved ones that she is still dodging the coffin.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

sicksappeal said:


> Something happened to this car.... I see tape holding the passenger side rear glass in place. Smashed out so a thief could reach in and unlock the door? Accident damage? Hookers kicked it out from inside on the back seat? Vtec, yo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my podado phon


and that 66666 mileage!


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Chiropractor JW said:


> http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5428612628.html


Those are _billionaire doors_.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Not a lot of details on it, but I always thought convertible fox bodies were cool - especially in 90s drug dealer spec. 

Triple white 93 Mustang w/ 5.0 (one of 400?) 105k miles
http://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/5432675515.html


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Those are _billionaire doors_.


Wow that all glass canopy-like design is wicked. Although I have my doubts about how they would hold up in a crash.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5427674135.html


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

Jimbow said:


> I had to post my most recent find, I'll try to post pics tomorrow.
> 
> I found a 04 ram 1500, reg ca short bed. 5.7 hemi, super clean. Lowered with all bell tech components. The guy was asking $4200 OBO, he also had a 6.1 hemi from an SRT8, he was planing on a future swap. Anyway after some wheeling and dealing I was able to get the truck, with the extra hemi for a smoking deal of $3,000 Pretty good score
> 
> I have a guy coming to buy the motor this weekend for $3500, just the long block.


I thought you were going to use that engine for a project? Why sell it?


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Chiropractor JW said:


> http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5427674135.html


12 or 13 year old Civic with 160K miles for $3000. Is this a good deal? Why?


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

Broduski said:


> I thought you were going to use that engine for a project? Why sell it?


I was going too. But decided to finish my supra first


My original plan was to build a mid 80s caprice with a 5.3 turbo, I started a thread about that a few months ago. I've been thinking more and more. That's the route I'm gonna go.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

suburbangeorge said:


> 12 or 13 year old Civic with 160K miles for $3000. Is this a good deal? Why?


Obviously you missed the uber rare


> mcar es . poder everiding


 package. :laugh:


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5434585624.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chiropractor JW said:


> http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5434585624.html


Emmett may be up for a trip to Sarasota for that one. Although I'm not sure if he is a convertible guy with his hair.  I suppose he could wear a hat. 

Mint 1989 Z24 convertible classic - $4900


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Emmett may be up for a trip to Sarasota for that one. Although I'm not sure if he is a convertible guy with his hair.  I suppose he could wear a hat.
> 
> Mint 1989 Z24 convertible classic - $4900


AND it's teal!!


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> AND it's teal!!


If by teal you mean not teal, then yes, it is teal.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Emmett may be up for a trip to Sarasota for that one. Although I'm not sure if he is a convertible guy with his hair.  I suppose he could wear a hat.
> 
> Mint 1989 Z24 convertible classic - $4900


I'm pretty sure they were all 2-tone with silver rockers originally.

And yeah.... that's blue.


----------



## benjamminfla (Aug 7, 2015)

The first car my family had that I liked when growing up (think elementary school age) was a red one of these, non-convertible. I remember that my mom always asked me to help open and close her door because it was so heavy :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

159k miles.

https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/5435158269.html


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Elite_Deforce said:


> If by teal you mean not teal, then yes, it is teal.


Zing!

Also.

http://fargo.craigslist.org/cto/5430023434.html












> I am selling my 96' Ford E-350 Club Wagon XL 4x4 Van. It has 170xxx original miles. It has the 7.5L 460ci V8 engine with a heavy duty auto transmission. The 4wd conversion was done professionally by Advanced 4wd Systems in Salt Lake City, UT.
> 
> It has a new optima battery, radiator, belts, new brakes, pads, and rotors all around, new blower motor, transfer case seal, new wheel cylinders all around, new axle seals, rear pinion seal, power steering pressure hose, replaced pass side exhaust manifold gasket, and new gas lines.
> 
> ...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> 159k miles.
> 
> https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/5435158269.html




What was this one?


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

PoorHouse said:


> What was this one?


It was some beat to **** Pontiac sedan... Grand am, I think? It looked like garbage. But the first pic the owner posted was of herself, looking like some kind of a troll-woman, holding her cat. I laughed when I saw it. Her posting the photo was ether a very stupid accident, or an even dumber attempt to woo potential buyers. 


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Zing!
> 
> Also.
> 
> http://fargo.craigslist.org/cto/5430023434.html


So that the Mormons can get their whole family to church. No matter what happens along the way. 

But seriously, that van is DOPE. Just needs bigger tires, and perhaps a snorkel, and a turbo charger... 


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Dayum!


Last year Toyota MR2 supercharged. New paint, new headgasket, clutch, timing belt and exhaust $4500


http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5422237199.html


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/5371059971.html


















> I have a 1981 Toyota Corolla hatch back 1.8 5spd, sounds runs and drives good !, just put a new fuel pump ! was a show car way back in 90's .. Still has potential ! Has lil imperfections as paint is old , still shines great! Graphics are painted not sticker... Has two front recaro seats , missing rear seats and trunk plastics covers... Looking to trade for a 1984-87 corolla sr5 or gts ...email me offers


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1979 Subaru DL Wagon 4x4 - $9900 (Mequon









car for sale - $700 









Volkswagen Quantum Turbo Diesel manual low miles senior citizen owned - $4200


----------



## Marc86Golf2 (Jul 21, 2005)

2005 CHEVROLET SILVERADO 1500 *HYBRID *V8 5.3L ELECTRIC AUTO 4X4 68K

http://scranton.craigslist.org/ctd/5430695743.html


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

EuroKing said:


> https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/5371059971.html


Think this dude would take $500 so I could enter Lemons with it?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Maggiolone said:


> car for sale - $700
> ]


Cressida WAGON? Never knew that was a thing.


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

how 'bout a _minty_ < 5000 mi OG Accord?










http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/5435064546.html


----------



## XxCoryDxX (Oct 7, 2005)

Marc86Golf2 said:


> 2005 CHEVROLET SILVERADO 1500 *HYBRID *V8 5.3L ELECTRIC AUTO 4X4 68K
> 
> http://scranton.craigslist.org/ctd/5430695743.html












yep, or were you unaware that these existed?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

slirt said:


> how 'bout a _minty_ < 5000 mi OG Accord?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This must have been kept in a vacuum sealed plastic bag to avoid rust. Especially since it is allegedly in Central PA and was originally delivered to MN.


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

Marc86Golf2 said:


> 2005 CHEVROLET SILVERADO 1500 *HYBRID *V8 5.3L ELECTRIC AUTO 4X4 68K
> 
> http://scranton.craigslist.org/ctd/5430695743.html


EPA MILEAGE EST. (CTY/HWY) 15/18 mpg

Well that went from neat to useless real quick.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Alfa GTV6

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5431252412.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

beefjerky said:


> Alfa GTV6
> 
> https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5431252412.html



You forgot to post the MOST IMPORTANT photo on that ad. See lower left hand corner of below photo:


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Aaaaaannnddd here come the GTR imports 

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/5407566615.html



> For sale I have a 1990 skyline R32 GTR ( RB26DETT AWD @325 HP ) repainted in Japan to a candy fade. Clear is in good condition and car runs flawlessly and interior us 8/10 ( light wear ) . this vehicle has been fully serviced as well as a full cooling system flush with new thermostat. TWIN TURBO ! .CAR WAS LEGALLY IMOORTED AND TITLE IN OHIO. Text me for further information and or more pics. NoTrades unless what your trading is valued at $20-25k . These cars sell for $20k+ all day and am selling at a lower price as a tax time special . Rhd !! Imported !


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

PnZrFsT said:


> EPA MILEAGE EST. (CTY/HWY) 15/18 mpg
> 
> Well that went from neat to useless real quick.


That is the new epa ratings. They were still using the old ratings in 2005 (where the prius was rated at 60/51 instead of 48/45)


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

MINTY 944 w/ cloth interior 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/5401103208.html


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

^^^


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Marc86Golf2 said:


> 2005 CHEVROLET SILVERADO 1500 *HYBRID *V8 5.3L ELECTRIC AUTO 4X4 68K
> 
> http://scranton.craigslist.org/ctd/5430695743.html


Forget the hybrid part, MY GOD THE COLOR!!!  :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## Hofmeister Kink (Oct 14, 2011)

Seems interesting:

1987 Chevy Sprint Turbo - $3500

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/cto/5438551003.html


----------



## kptaylor (Apr 7, 2001)

Man these are getting cheap! $37,500...

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/5413654698.html


----------



## XxCoryDxX (Oct 7, 2005)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Forget the hybrid part, MY GOD THE COLOR!!!  :heart: :thumbup:


Gives new meaning to the term "green vehicle" :laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Marc86Golf2 said:


> 2005 CHEVROLET SILVERADO 1500 *HYBRID *V8 5.3L ELECTRIC AUTO 4X4 68K
> 
> http://scranton.craigslist.org/ctd/5430695743.html


I had no idea this existed.

Avoid avoid avoid avoid avoid


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

The coolest car on Craigslist. Originally brought to this country by the Koch family. All it's missing is the original Becker (I think) tapedeck.

http://roanoke.craigslist.org/cto/5368439242.html




























http://roanoke.craigslist.org/cto/5368439242.html

One of the very few authentic pre-merger AMGs in the USA featuring an astonishingly low 81k original miles. This car was imported in 1983 by it's original owner, Charles G Koch, along with another armored version of the W126 500SEL making it a true grey market euro spec car. The Koch Family are one of the wealthiest and most well-known families in America: (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koch_family). The original application for title and registration will be provided with the car showing Charles G Koch of Koch Industries as the owner in Wichita, Kansas. This 1983 Mercedes 500 SEL AMG features the full AMG spec kit including front and rear bumpers, side skirts, penta wheels, paint, and steering wheel. Other AMG specific mods include upgraded cams, gear ratios, and suspension. This car has a shock and strut set up all around, much more reliable and driver friendly than the hydropneumatic suspension many come with which sag over time and are extremely expensive to maintain. While there are no solid production numbers for this car, I can assure you an European AMG spec W126 is not a car you will likely come across again. The car has always been garage kept and meticulously maintained. Mechanically excellent. Recent services include fresh oil and filter change, AC repair, new high flow cats, new brake pads, and a new fuel filter and relay. The AC was recently serviced and blows ice cold and additionally has been converted to R134. The heat works perfectly as well. Imperfections include a crack in the middle of the dash and a tear on the driver side front seat. Both aesthetic and easily repairable. There are some minor rock chips as expected for a car of this age however, there is absolutely no rust anywhere on the entire car including the underbody. The head unit has also been tastefully updated to allow for bluetooth, USB, and CD playing capabilities and two new front door speakers while still maintaining the OEM look. This car was built to last. Strong engine and smooth transmission. I wouldn't hesitate to drive this car anywhere. This is the opportunity to own an extremely rare piece of history and true german muscle. 

The VIN is WDB12603712028407. I have the title in hand free and clear. I also have all of the original owner's manuals and the original registration for the car dating back to 1983 when it was first imported. I am a Mercedes enthusiast and have gone to great lengths to acquire and maintain my cars. This car is 100% AMG authentic and genuine and all original since being built. Other listings from myself this past year include a 1998 C43 AMG with 28k miles, a 2002 E55 AMG with 89k miles, a 2001 E55 AMG with 39k miles, and a 1988 Mercedes 560Sec AMG Widebody for those of you who are keeping score. I recently just confirmed a contract on a house and have too many cars. Please feel free to direct any questions you have to me via email or (276)Three5Six-4420.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

^ Grey market W126s are rare, but not terribly. I have one, and have found a few others that do through searches online and on forums. SELs are by far the most common. The SEs, like mine, are around in much much smaller numbers. the $11-12 they want is the very top of W126 value, and it looks like their using the Koch name to help attain that, but this car has been for sale for a while now so I'm not sure what it'll actually go for.

I do love these AMG W126s though, they are fantastic and unique cars.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

kptaylor said:


> Man these are getting cheap! $37,500...
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/5413654698.html


Base C2S of that generation goes for <19k normally. I've seen them as low as $16k with 90k miles. I speculate that these are WAY undervalued. If I had the cash sitting around, I'd be all over a 996. Such awesome performance and panache for the money. Aside from the IMS they seem reliable. Lots of porsche enthusiasts will argue that the IMS wasn't even that widespread of a problem.



>


Cheapest tires possible on the AMG


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Who doesn't like an unmolested 39,000 mile evo?

https://elmira.craigslist.org/cto/5442894153.html


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1977 Mercury Monarch - RARE - $5990 (NW Wichita


















> I purchased a rare antique 1977 Mercury Monarch Club Coupe in very good condition at an estate auction that is available for sale. This vehicle has been a single owner vehicle and has less than 64,000 original miles on it. Both the interior and exterior are in very good condition. It has a lot of get up and go and is fun to drive because the rear axle ratio is a little unusual Code 6 with a 3.00 to 1 gearing. Has lots of torque and snappy off the mark. It is equipped as follows:
> 
> The good:
> 302 V-8
> ...


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

82' VW Jetta - $2000 (Columbia)









 1985 VW Golf - $3200


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

I know this is supposed to be for CL only....

But can I please leave this here?

http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/653301032/overview/


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://ottawa.craigslist.ca/cto/5421696670.html










http://montreal.craigslist.ca/cto/5442769135.html?lang=en&cc=us


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://ottawa.craigslist.ca/ctd/5443791101.html


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

Rare 65 A100 Dodge Pick up, out in the boonies.

http://gainesville.craigslist.org/cto/5405670666.html


----------



## XxCoryDxX (Oct 7, 2005)

g60vwr said:


> I know this is supposed to be for CL only....
> 
> But can I please leave this here?
> 
> http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/653301032/overview/


http://www.kuhlmanmotors.com/1994_Ford_Taurus_Maquoketa_IA_257169710.veh

8 grand... notsureifwant.gif

I had one of these (well, a 3.0 SHO) that was already smoking like joe camel at 90k, I couldn't imagine the things wrong with this example.


----------



## tar (Oct 3, 2009)

C5 rs6 with new turbos for 8k in socal. Pretty cheap for v8 twin turbo.

It needs work I won't link it as I kinda want


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

"ONLY SERIOUS INQUIRIES PLEASE"
https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/cto/5447790003.html


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

tar said:


> C5 rs6 with new turbos for 8k in socal. Pretty cheap for v8 twin turbo.
> 
> It needs work I won't link it as I kinda want


Go get it!

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/5437886282.html


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> "ONLY SERIOUS INQUIRIES PLEASE"
> https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/cto/5447790003.html


Lol 3mil on Craigslist.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jpwalker90 said:


> Lol 3mil on Craigslist.


How can he expect people to be serious if he doesn't include the VIN? I know that's why I'm not inquiring.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Elite_Deforce said:


> http://ottawa.craigslist.ca/ctd/5443791101.html


I wonder what delivery cost is, price seems OK. Just needs a seat reskin.

sent from 51 Erindani b using Morse code


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

philf1fan2 said:


> I wonder what delivery cost is, price seems OK. Just needs a seat reskin.
> 
> sent from 51 Erindani b using Morse code


I bet it's just a dude driving from OT to MTL.


----------



## scottmartin49 (Jun 3, 2008)

Somebody_* pleeeeze*_ buy this. I've been watching it since last fall- aren't there any Rover fans in New England?

https://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/5423512901.html 

....here's an intro; http://autoweek.com/article/car-life/ride-1969-rover-2000tc


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

Not exactly a desirable car, but look how ****ing clean this Caprice is: http://http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/5430997252.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Harpoon said:


> Not exactly a desirable car, but look how ****ing clean this Caprice is: http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/5430997252.html


Fixed the link for you.


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/5451977498.html


> Some water leaked in, don't know how


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

EuroKing said:


> https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/5451977498.html


Got to be the sunroof drains. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

EuroKing said:


> https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/5451977498.html


We're here for our test drive.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

$1989 BMW 325i $7000









 85 amc alliance convertible - $800









1988 Honda prelude - $2100 (Des Plaines)
Manual, 84k miles


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Harpoon said:


> Not exactly a desirable car, but look how ****ing clean this Caprice is: http://http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/5430997252.html


Actually, it IS a desirable car, at least in some circles. It even has overdrive


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

2008 Saab 9-3 Sport Combi Turbo X - $9500 in Santa Cruz, CA.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1986 PEUGEOT 505 STI .. classic - $1800


----------



## scottmartin49 (Jun 3, 2008)

88c900t said:


> Actually, it IS a desirable car, at least in some circles. It even has overdrive


I will honestly say, it _is_ the automotive equivalent of 'Tater Tot Hot Dish'. So Midwest, it'll make you....:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/brantford/1938-ford-buses/1142051284


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Antique 1984 Audi 4000 S - $1450l









 1987 Audi 4000CS Quattro/ Audi 4000 - $4750 









82 Corolla Wagon


----------



## jbarth09 (Mar 8, 2013)

https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/5464672092.html
Super Expensive. But I loved the restoration job on this.


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

1942 GMC COE


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

was looking for cars when I stumbled onto this..........hmmm:laugh:

http://medford.craigslist.org/dmg/5414221369.html


Need a Wiccan or Psychic
© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap

(google map)

compensation: Will talk it over

This is not a joke.. Real inquires only. If you are a real witch or psychic or have any special abilities in that category please respond. I need help. Thank you.


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

funnee84bunny said:


> was looking for cars when I stumbled onto this..........hmmm:laugh:
> 
> http://medford.craigslist.org/dmg/5414221369.html
> 
> ...


Make the call, just to see what they say hahaha. 

Just started searching for a new project, something odd and different. 

Been looking for a 99-04 regal gs, looking to build a sleeper. Just throwing it out there incase you guys find something.


----------



## VolodkaVR (Jan 9, 2009)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/5407840502.html


----------



## VolodkaVR (Jan 9, 2009)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/5407840502.html


----------



## rwp (Aug 24, 2012)

Lexus coupe on 24s $2700
http://memphis.craigslist.org/cto/5446305789.html

Oh dear.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

jbarth09 said:


> https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/5464672092.html
> Super Expensive. But I loved the restoration job on this.


A different take on a Cruiser for way less money: http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/5409958150.html










For those in California it has been to the smog referee and has a BAR sticker:


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

VolodkaVR said:


> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/5407840502.html


WOW.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

A 1978 Sapporo, not completely mint though. It's actually one of at least two currently for sale in Norway, but other one is the less interesting facelift version. 




































http://m.finn.no/car/used/ad.html?finnkode=71523570&WT.synd_type=agent


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

VolodkaVR said:


> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/5407840502.html


That's pretty amazing!


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Galrot said:


> A 1978 Sapporo, not completely mint though. It's actually one of at least two currently for sale in Norway, but other one is the less interesting facelift version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And of course that's not Craig's List Norway. This is http://oslo.craigslist.org/


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1986 Chevrolet Cavalier 37,227 miles


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Galrot said:


> A 1978 Sapporo, not completely mint though. It's actually one of at least two currently for sale in Norway, but other one is the less interesting facelift version.


My dad bought an '82 Dodge Challenger new (white with carmel cloth interior) that was a Mitsubishi made twin to the Plymouth Sapporo. These had the 2.6 carbed inline 4; my dad's was a 5-speed. They are the predecessor of the Mitsu Starrion. It replaced a succession of Pintos and was his first new car since a '66 or so Galaxy 500 Convertible. 
(Incidentally the Dodge/Mitsu was traded in on a '86 T-Bird Turbo Coupe, white with grey cloth that he dailied until about 2009..)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

suburbangeorge said:


> And of course that's not Craig's List Norway. This is http://oslo.craigslist.org/


Hey! There are 9 cars and trucks for sale on Craigslist Norway. Of course, I think only 1 is actually IN Norway.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Maggiolone said:


> 1986 Chevrolet Cavalier 37,227 miles


:laugh: Even better.... it's at a buy here pay here place! Finance a 1986 Cavalier!!!
Chicago CL has A LOT of finds on it!!


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

Damn, never thought I'd want a cavalier but that one is so clean for it's age, I think I want it for the hipster factor alone! :laugh:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Maggiolone said:


> 1986 Chevrolet Cavalier 37,227 miles


Who the hell would finance a 30 year old cavalier for "only" $65 a week:what:


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

88c900t said:


> Who the hell would finance a 30 year old cavalier for "only" $65 a week:what:


 I stopped at a place like this a few years back and asked them about an old car they had on the lot. Wanted to know what the cash price was. They refused to tell me and proceeded to inform me that they didn't sell cars, they repaired peoples credit. 

I probably didn't need that Lumina Euro coupe anyway, but that sucker was MINT. :laugh:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

a1veedubber said:


> I stopped at a place like this a few years back and asked them about an old car they had on the lot. Wanted to know what the cash price was. They refused to tell me and proceeded to inform me that they didn't sell cars, they repaired peoples credit.
> 
> I probably didn't need that Lumina Euro coupe anyway, but that sucker was MINT. :laugh:


You're the citation guy, right? :laugh:


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

88c900t said:


> You're the citation guy, right? :laugh:


 Guilty as charged...along with three Celebrities


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

A Miata-ish.

http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/cto/5459571432.html


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5473676092.html


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

88c900t said:


> Who the hell would finance a 30 year old cavalier for "only" $65 a week:what:


For a full month, I'd do it. :laugh:

(65 times 4 = 260) Maybeee not. Too expensive... :laugh:


----------



## ChristopherB (Jun 18, 2009)

82 one of kind Plymouth wagon
http://cnj.craigslist.org/bar/5391947759.html


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

this one is a find because it's $500. 


















http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/5473486787.html


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

This has been sitting in a lot beside an imported Land Cruiser for a while a few blocks from my house, finally for sale.











http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...r-defender-90-300tdi-suv-crossover/1143480918

Found by turning the "SUV" and "Manual" options on in a Kijiji search.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1979 Ford Fairmont wagon 55k original miles near mint 3.3 200ci inline 6 - $4000









CLASSIC 1984 SUBARU GL WAGON - $3300









1977 Ford (62,500 miles) - $2500 (Cedar Rapids)


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

MGQ said:


> this one is a find because it's $500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Paging IROCZGirl.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Clean Mastobesh for sale:

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5474821644.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Lotus Elan - $11,900

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/5476552332.html


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/5433997727.html



















Pros: Euro-spec model, rare even in Europe, when have you last seen one? Have you EVER seen one EVER?

Cons: PRV-V6 and carb (I think...FI was later than 1975), not diesel, hacked dash (why?).


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

Suzuki works micro car https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/5475226951.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I love Suzuki Alto Works. Takes me back to my old Gran Turismo days on PS1. $10k is a bit rich though. I've seen a few lately thanks to the 25 year rule exemption. They are true pocket rockets.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Toyota Tercel 5 Sp. 1980 "Clean" - $3950


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1978 Cutlass Supreme - $3500


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/5478108442.html

1983 BMW 320is 

Original Owner. Have original window sticker, repair manual, handbooks. This is a classic, sport model golden beige metallic 1983 320 BMWis. Fuel injected 4 cyl. aprox. 30mpg. Only 116000 miles. Always garaged. was not driven in snow, or bad weather. No rust, rot, dents. This is the limited production U.S. only "Sport" model with the correct vin#'s and original motor and drivetrain. Approximately 2,500 units were produced with the following upgrades from the factory: genuine Recaro sport seats, rear anti-roll bar, limited-slip differential, cross-spoke BBS lightweight wheels, a larger-diameter front anti-roll bar, 3-spoke leather wrapped steering wheel, fog lights, special front air dam, vdo working gauges, moon roof, 5 speed manual, new battery, newer tires, air cleaner, oil and filter, brakes, fuel filter. Interior is in great shape. No rips, or cracks.. Runs and drives excellent. Well taken care of. clean title.


----------



## spathotan (Jun 14, 2013)

Prowler, 11k miles $40k


----------



## spathotan (Jun 14, 2013)

Dodge truck...thing.


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5482901577.html


















Mazda 626 Turbo 5 speed

Words can't describe the want. How many of these could possibly be left???


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

nyexx said:


> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5482901577.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Few. I've seen an MX6 turbo once but not a turbo 626. I'd buy that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

nyexx said:


> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5482901577.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to own one of those in silver with a blue interior. Nice car. Engine loved to rev. Torque steered quite a bit as I recall too.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spathotan said:


> Prowler, 11k miles $40k


That's way too high a premium for low mileage Plymouth product. What's a more realistic # from someone here how knows these, $30k maybe ?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

philf1fan2 said:


> That's way too high a premium for low mileage Plymouth product. What's a more realistic # from someone here how knows these, $30k maybe ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Actually it is in line with actual low mileage versions but 11k miles is not "low" miles for these cars. 
You can find them with less than 1k miles for ~$40k. :laugh:


----------



## 1.8tCrayon (May 13, 2011)

https://stcloud.craigslist.org/cto/5483005717.html


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Maggiolone said:


> Toyota Tercel 5 Sp. 1980 "Clean" - $3950


Needs louvers! Totally makes me miss mine.


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

$650 Saab Project:









https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/5476435049.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Rare Car Florida 1971 Triumph Stag Movie Care Diamonds Are Forever - $7900*



> Very Rare Car 1971 Triumph Stag V8 with real knock off chrome wire wheels like the one in Movie, Diamonds Are Forever 007 <<<<<<
> James- James Bound Secret Agent so cool- Wow !!!
> 1971 Triumph Stag
> clean Metal no rust Florida car only 32000 miles
> ...


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

^^Neighbour used to restore these/restomod. Very cool platform.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

http://evansville.craigslist.org/cto/5488624058.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bill1975 said:


> http://evansville.craigslist.org/cto/5488624058.html


Removed. Must have been real good.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

bill1975 said:


> http://evansville.craigslist.org/cto/5488624058.html


So what was it?


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5489635553.html

Minty!


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

2112 said:


> http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5489635553.html
> 
> Minty!


Wow. That is cool.  And it's an 87 so it's injected.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

2112 said:


> http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5489635553.html
> 
> Minty!


Man. That's clean. I love those rims. :heart:

Off topic, but some times I think when cars THIS clean come out into the wild, a part of me thinks it should be put into a museum for the future generations. Idk, maybe it's just me. Some day in the future we'll only have the high $ or rare cars to look at in person, who's going to save a regular one like this? Anyone else ever thought this or agree?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5466777655.html









http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5446377018.html









http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5489643902.html








Nearly passed this over, but it has a rebuilt bottom end and new clutch. and the body looks great for a $2500 miata.

http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5487863942.html








"26,000" original miles

http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5455349460.html









http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5479968708.html









http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5479852767.html








The interior is MINT!

http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5451395454.html








MINT 318i vert.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

The Oshkosh-area Craigslist always has a lot of great stuff.  That's how I came by my Corrado! :beer:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Man. That's clean. I love those rims. :heart:
> 
> Off topic, but some times I think when cars THIS clean come out into the wild, a part of me thinks it should be put into a museum for the future generations. Idk, maybe it's just me. Some day in the future we'll only have the high $ or rare cars to look at in person, who's going to save a regular one like this? Anyone else ever thought this or agree?


Considering how many surviving examples of ordinary, hum-drum cars we still have left from the beginnings of automobile production, I disagree:

High-volume, low-cost cars have sometimes millions of examples, and plenty of those millions are sold to people who will actively maintain them through the years as simple pride of ownership steps in. They're also extremely durable and reliable, and parts to fix them are cheap and plentiful.

Low-volume, high-cost, rare exotics may only sell a couple thousand units. Think of how many of those cars are sold to the same exact people over and over again, who don't value one car over another because they can buy anything, etc. Many rare exotics will be wrecked, become obsolete when manufacturers stop producing and parts to fix them become NLA, will be abandoned like what happens in the UAE or they will sit and rot because they're relatively delicate and fixing them is ridiculously costly, even moreso the rarer and more high-strung they are.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://montreal.craigslist.ca/cto/5491305802.html?lang=en&cc=us


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

https://providence.craigslist.org/cto/5444187293.html









https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/5448514524.html









https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/5413497881.html









https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/5468364451.html








Can we discuss the hatred I have for people who are to lazy to stick a piece of paper over your plate or remove it before pictures...

https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/5420008619.html









https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/5447183479.html









https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/5445781901.html


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Elite_Deforce said:


> http://montreal.craigslist.ca/cto/5491305802.html?lang=en&cc=us


Run away from MG screaming, they got the bad electrical rep for a reason.
Fixed one in the 70s with my friend and his Dad over a 6 month period, what a can of worms. I can't even look at one now without having a 70s bad non-drug flashback.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

EuroKing said:


>


All that work...nice 2x4 :facepalm:


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

alex_bgnet said:


> All that work...nice 2x4 :facepalm:



I'd rather walk than ride in that but there's probably no other option than the 2x4. The weight of the magnets in those speakers probably overwhelms the stock hinge springs and I know from experience that finding stronger or weaker springs of the correct size is not easy.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

^^Totally get that the speakers are damn heavy...but a 2x4?!? That isht looks low rent, especially with all that work put into the car. Should have fabbed up a bar or something nicer/cleaner looking than a big ass 2x4 propping that up.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

alex_bgnet said:


> All that work...nice 2x4 :facepalm:


Looking at that wood made me see the ass tat and tramp stamp on the gal behind 😉
I agree there should be a better option to keep the many #s of magnets in the trunk up, but I have seen such solutions all the time at car shows, meets etc. I suspect in most cases the ICE budget is wildly over spent by the time the trunk display issue is addressed.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Ugh this is soo tempting. RX7 vert, low miles, rebuilt engine and newer clutch. $3500

http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/5489117446.html


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

This is a lot of money.

Moreover, this is a lot of fantastic.

https://savannah.craigslist.org/cto/5491692118.html


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

88c900t said:


> Ugh this is soo tempting. RX7 vert, low miles, rebuilt engine and newer clutch. $3500
> 
> http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/5489117446.html


I dunno man. You're starting to look like you're coming down with TFTQ Virus. opcorn:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

SAV912 said:


> This is a lot of money.
> 
> Moreover, this is a lot of fantastic.
> 
> https://savannah.craigslist.org/cto/5491692118.html



Holy ****. 

There seem to be a lot of really nice cars here, they just don't seem to come out much


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

SAV912 said:


> I dunno man. You're starting to look like you're coming down with TFTQ Virus. opcorn:


What?:laugh:


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

TheTynosaur said:


> Holy ****.
> 
> There seem to be a lot of really nice cars here, they just don't seem to come out much


Right?! You figure at least they'd be downtown somewhere on Sunday afternoons. 

I saw my second ever Savannah Ferrari downtown last weekend. Red California (non-T), and it had Chatham plates on it. Even though it's just a California, WHY is he not out more often?


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/cto/5475379499.html

No clue about this car at all. But man, I love me a good looking wagon.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

88c900t said:


> What?:laugh:


TooFitToQuit Virus. It's when you can't stop buying sh!t even though the car/s you have work fine. In his case, he kept buying brand new Fits, Tacomas and Mustangs. My list wasn't that impressive but I screamed through 5 cars in the span of 13 or so months. You're well on your way to infection. opcorn:

See my initial discovery of what this disease is here. It's quite a bitch if you don't get it out of your system quickly. :laugh:



SAV912 said:


> Little did I know, this would kick off a craze of shuffling cars like mad over the next two years. All of a sudden, everything was wrong. I knew that the 500 Sport wasn't the 500 Abarth I really wanted but didn't have enough bitcoins for. This feeling festered. It grew. A visit to the doctor diagnosed it as the onset of *TFTQV, or the TooFitToQuit Virus*. I tried everything. LSD, Ecstasy, murdering prostitutes to see how many fit in the hatch, I even resorted to eating Pop Tarts that weren't brown sugar cinnamon. I put up a valiant 4 month battle but TFTQV would win.


EDIT: You actually posted in that thread, man! Come on! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

SAV912 said:


> TooFitToQuit Virus. It's when you can't stop buying sh!t even though the car/s you have work fine. In his case, he kept buying brand new Fits, Tacomas and Mustangs. My list wasn't that impressive but I screamed through 5 cars in the span of 13 or so months. You're well on your way to infection. opcorn:
> 
> See my initial discovery of what this disease is here. It's quite a bitch if you don't get it out of your system quickly. :laugh:
> 
> ...


Hey, that was several months ago. The first thing I noticed was your Yaris had a green bay packers G sticker:laugh:

Besides 2014 (when I didn't buy a single car the whole year ) I usually average 1 car every 6 months, but I sell them just as quickly. Usually finding half ass justifications or just getting bored after about a year. At least I only lose a _little_ money- next on the agenda is a fun car, and I'll keep my Volvo as long as the clutch holds up (DMF ) but then I'll look into an Si or a Kizashi.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

88c900t said:


> Hey, that was several months ago. The first thing I noticed was your Yaris had a green bay packers G sticker:laugh:


 But it looks much better in red and black. Although thanks for letting us borrow it. 

I found my catch all for trying to find the fun car was A) Save and buy exactly what I want (which I eventually did) and/or B) to keep the different ride itch at bay, I got a motorcycle license. That's largely worked, but I've been keeping a very passive eye on Fiesta ST and S2000 prices lately, so I'm not totally cured myself. Probably never will be, I guess. 

I don't even have a bike yet, and I haven't rode one since August, but I've been stockpiling gear and saving to buy a cheap 250/300 to hone my skills on. Also a lot easier to work on a bike than a car. But I would guess the climate of Northern Wisconsin is a little less accommodating than that of the beach here in Georgia.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

SAV912 said:


> But it looks much better in red and black. Although thanks for letting us borrow it.
> 
> I found my catch all for trying to find the fun car was A) Save and buy exactly what I want (which I eventually did) and/or B) to keep the different ride itch at bay, I got a motorcycle license. That's largely worked, but I've been keeping a very passive eye on Fiesta ST and S2000 prices lately, so I'm not totally cured myself. Probably never will be, I guess.
> 
> I don't even have a bike yet, and I haven't rode one since August, but I've been stockpiling gear and saving to buy a cheap 250/300 to hone my skills on. Also a lot easier to work on a bike than a car. But I would guess the climate of Northern Wisconsin is a little less accommodating than that of the beach here in Georgia.


Oh no, it can get blistering hot (and humid :banghead between June and September, but it is generally pretty nice between april and june. 

woe is me for letting the Miata stigma get to me I also have the bad habit of refusing to come home empty handedopcorn:


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

88c900t said:


> Ugh this is soo tempting. RX7 vert, low miles, rebuilt engine and newer clutch. $3500
> 
> http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/5489117446.html


Red one is parked daily down the street from me. Tempted to put a note on windshield asking if he wants to sell, as I never see the driver. That would double the price though so I just keep hoping to 'bump' into the owner and casually test the waters. Reminds me of the blue hardtop Rx7 a girlfriend in university had. I remember how impressed I was at how solidly built the car was, with low interior sound levels and the soft orange glow from the dash.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

philf1fan2 said:


> Red one is parked daily down the street from me. Tempted to put a note on windshield asking if he wants to sell, as I never see the driver. That would double the price though so I just keep hoping to 'bump' into the owner and casually test the waters. Reminds me of the blue hardtop Rx7 a girlfriend in university had. I remember how impressed I was at how solidly built the car was, with low interior sound levels and the soft orange glow from the dash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Are you near me? Before I bought my 300ZX last fall, there was a red 1990 vert' (Milwaukee area?) that looked pretty clean except the front quarter was crunched. I'm guessing there isn't much of a demand for the vert's which is keeping the prices inline with the hardtops, despite their rarity.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

88c900t said:


> http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5446377018.html


Not gonna lie, I wish I had $4000 burning a hole in my pocket...


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is a dealership find but I had to share. This has been sitting in my local Toyota dealership all winter and they're selling it now...

http://www.rochestertoyota.com/vehi...ta-supra-turbo-rwd-se-rochester-mn-id-9675736

Supra Turbo RWD, Targa Top, 5-Speed, Leather Seats, One Owner, No Accidents.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1976 Chevrolet Chevette - $1300 









1985 vw cabriolet - $3800 (Midway airport)









A very Beautiful rair antique 1975 Oldsmobile omega. - $10000


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

2112 said:


> http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5489635553.html
> 
> Minty!


My dad literally had that same exact truck. Well, same except his fiberglass cap was a slightly different design and had the infamous twin side-saddle gas tanks so there was a transfer pump switch on the dash, and his was auto instead of manual. But other than that, exactly the same.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

88c900t said:


> Are you near me? Before I bought my 300ZX last fall, there was a red 1990 vert' (Milwaukee area?) that looked pretty clean except the front quarter was crunched. I'm guessing there isn't much of a demand for the vert's which is keeping the prices inline with the hardtops, despite their rarity.


No ontario Canada. I suspect a hospital intern owns it as they all park outside a 5 level parking garage to save the monthly rip-off fee the hospital charges.Sooner or later I'm bound too see him.

It looks well loved too.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

fsautomoveis.com/en/detail/Audi/Quattro/


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

LT1M21Vette said:


> fsautomoveis.com/en/detail/Audi/Quattro/


Dear sweet lord!!!! I'd love it, just to touch it!


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

Jimbow said:


> Dear sweet lord!!!! I'd love it, just to touch it!


I saw on FB they want half a million quids for that Audi.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

https://fargo.craigslist.org/cto/5486246871.html








Volkswagen Rabbit Diesel Cars With Many Parts - $1500 (Jamestown)


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://ottawa.craigslist.ca/cto/5503876394.html?lang=en&cc=us










Because cheaping out on wheels and slapping some seat covers on makes it RALLYEEEEEYYEEEE



> HONDA CIVIC! Amazing Car, well maintained!
> Only selling because I am leaving on a 6 month trip and need the money.
> It drives very well. One test drive and you will fall in love.
> *It is all souped up. *
> ...


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Supercar gold, just an issue with storage. Gummed up injection system or electrical fault from sloppy storage.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ws/1143278809?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

Gumtree same difference

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/south-windsor/cars-vans-utes/1984-mercedes-benz-unimog-416-doka-4x4/1107654323


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

88c900t said:


> Oh no, it can get blistering hot (and humid :banghead between June and September,


What is "blistering hot and humid"?


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What is "blistering hot and humid"?


75 and 20% humidity. :laugh:

I'm wondering if blistering hot and humid in Wisconsin translates to a brilliant early November day in southern Georgia.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

sweatyworker said:


> Gumtree same difference
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/south-windsor/cars-vans-utes/1984-mercedes-benz-unimog-416-doka-4x4/1107654323


Great cupholder:


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

sweatyworker said:


> Gumtree same difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't have to worry about that getting stolen around here.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

My old wagon.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/5507053144.html


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

patrickvr6 said:


> My old wagon.
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/5507053144.html


What's the story on that, I was actually thinking of buying this.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/5480913776.html


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Geechie_Suede said:


> What's the story on that, I was actually thinking of buying this.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7657113-I-think-my-wagon-is-done-What-do-I-do-next


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Chockomon said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7657113-I-think-my-wagon-is-done-What-do-I-do-next


Damn


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

88c900t said:


> More like 90/70:laugh:


Sounds like Houston in late October


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Nealric said:


> Sounds like Houston in late October


Yeah, that sounds like fall/spring in Houston. :laugh:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5512399562.html



> First $500 Cash in hand!
> 
> Great car to play around with!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> Windshield wiper container is hooked up to a copper line that runs into the exhaust. Fill up the windshield fluid container with diesel, hit the squirter, and it rolls coal! ]


No, that's not a fire hazard at all :laugh:


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

Nealric said:


> No, that's not a fire hazard at all :laugh:


Oh wow... And it looks like there's fluid (diesel???) leaking out of the trunk area onto the rear bumper  

This HAS to be illegal. I don't even think it would fly in Florida. But maybe I'm underestimating that place...


----------



## Astronaut3000 (Sep 9, 2002)

Fuuuuuuuu - Rare car, now - with blower!
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/5513797977.html


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Astronaut3000 said:


> Fuuuuuuuu - Rare car, now - with blower!
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/5513797977.html


dem engine bay pics doe...


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> dem engine bay pics doe...


Makes ya wonder.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

sicksappeal said:


> Oh wow... And it looks like there's fluid (diesel???) leaking out of the trunk area onto the rear bumper
> 
> This HAS to be illegal. I don't even think it would fly in Florida. But maybe I'm underestimating that place...


Freshly washed old Florida sun faded plastic still has some water on it.
Even if it was leaking diesel, and it could be, I doubt it would be so even and spread out like that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Freshly washed old Florida sun faded plastic still has some water on it.
> Even if it was leaking diesel, and it could be, I doubt it would be so even and spread out like that.


Don't blame this on Florida. This is Minnesota.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

All Trac!

http://lexington.craigslist.org/cto/5454200679.html


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

1999-volkswagen-jetta-4motion-tdi-wagon

$10500

Volks Bora Variant 1.9tdi 4motion
For Sale By Owner
Year 1999
Trim glx
Make Volkswagen
Model Jetta
Kilometers 250000
Body Type Wagon
Transmission Manual
Colour Red
Drivetrain All-wheel drive (AWD)
Type Used
Fuel Type Diesel


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

$10k for a mk4 tdi???!!!



....wait, 4 motion?


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Geechie_Suede said:


> All Trac!
> 
> http://lexington.craigslist.org/cto/5454200679.html


wow now that really is a find. How long of a trip is it from lexington to GR?


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Don't blame this on Florida. This is Minnesota.


Well, I can't deny why I thought it was Florida.

In Winnipeg any black plastic bumpers of that age are equally faded, so.
Still don't think it's leaking an almost even level of Diesel around the entire bumper.
Although in the rust belt the last few of that gen of Sentra is basically swiss cheese now.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1980 Honda Accord - $8250 (Roaring Gap, NC)

















Mercedes 300D Turbo Diesel - $3000









 89 VW Jetta - $2000 (Rockford)


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/5520373823.html





















> Metallic Copper / Tan. Chrysler 440, Automatic, Air. Seems to be complete. Looks to have been painted at some time in it`s life. Doesn`t seem to have ever been hit. It has plenty of rust ( That includes the roof and the louvred hood. ).
> 
> I bought it, cleaned it up a bit, took a look at it, realized the amount of work that it will need, and decided that I have too many other cars needing restoration before I get to this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

2000 Jaguar XJ8 LS1 SWAP

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/5517724233.html


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

1975 Celica

https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/5527260187.html


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

patrickvr6 said:


> 2000 Jaguar XJ8 LS1 SWAP
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/5517724233.html


No good for California. Donor must be newer.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

PoorHouse said:


> 1975 Celica
> 
> https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/5527260187.html


Nice:thumbup:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Just from my area

Coolest h body
http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5522982051.html









Also a fan of third gens.... Celicas
http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5509251328.html









http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5518466146.html









http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5515661179.html









http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5515238393.html









luxury interior, barn doors.
http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5488786060.html









http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/cto/5519609021.html









http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/cto/5509123659.html









http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/cto/5509399959.html









http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/cto/5464676296.html









http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5523517909.html


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

man, that 300zx looks like a complete load. :thumbdown:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> man, that 300zx looks like a complete load. :thumbdown:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

:beer::beer:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> :beer::beer:


I don't know if you realized it was mine initially :laugh:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

88c900t said:


> I don't know if you realized it was mine initially :laugh:


i did. 

speaking of which, get a picture of that sweet dash illuminated up on the ad!


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Not craigslist.. but I don't care to start another thread for this one... AMG Hammer 6.0.. hot stuff


http://rennlist.com/forums/vehicle-marketplace/902355-1989-mercedes-amg-hammer-6-0-dohc.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

1985Jetta will love this. Swapped 3.4L, 5 speed Beretta for $900. Digital cluster too!


http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/5509564706.html









Related, also 5 speed and cool in the late 80s GM kind of way.

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5497730273.html


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

https://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/5530304355.html



> *BAGGED cadillac Fleetwood LIMO!*














> Cash or trade
> Trade ideas;
> 
> Firearms
> ...


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

That thing must be a pig with the HT4100.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

2005 Passat TDI 5 Tip with R/F collision repair,mis- matched paint but probably no bondo. Have timing belt/water pump recent service, probably needs a tip sevice. Hood needs a respray. Has done some towing duty. Depending on the condition of the trans, might be a good deal. If it was a 5 spd I' d be on this one.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ls/1155509268?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

1976 Honda Civic CVCC 5 Speed Hatchback



https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/5532819212.html


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

Only one picture and not much info but a nice looking truck!

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/5536085258.html




Aaand a Super Car :laugh:

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/5536285929.html


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Ranger is definitely a scam. 


Sent from turba using boost!


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

VT1.8T said:


> 1976 Honda Civic CVCC 5 Speed Hatchback
> 
> 
> 
> https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/5532819212.html


Wow, there is one of those near me too. I actually looked at it last year.

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5509699744.html











This 84 Accord is very tempting


https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/5469595092.html












jreed1337 said:


> speaking of which, get a picture of that sweet dash illuminated up on the ad!


Ok :thumbup:


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Ranger is definitely a scam.
> 
> 
> Sent from turba using boost!


Yeah, too good to be true


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Ranger is definitely a scam.
> 
> 
> Sent from turba using boost!


I emailed the guy about the ranger. Interested to see what he says back.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/5531856477.html




















1984 vw gti - $1800

been sitting for years
not rusty
black with gti blue int
1800
complete


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

http://hamilton.craigslist.ca/cto/5533761054.html

1999 Mercedes 320, 149000 Klms, very nice condition.
Asking $3500.




















SCarce info on this but a good looking roof and looks taken care of.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

http://hamilton.craigslist.ca/cto/5528257963.html
AS IS! 
SELLING BMW 525i, Black on Black. AS IS, engine needs replacement or rebuild. to fix or for parts. 
car is very clean inside and out. No accident and smoke and pet free. 
If you need some parts I'm open to the idea. 
Car is currently at the Canadian Tire garage. 
Asking $1300 OBO
___

Anyone want a spring engine sqap project ?
There's a local 4.4L engine I found at a wreckers for$1750, 200k km on it.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Free Dodge Ram HD2500 - https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/5538466307.html

Free WRX Wagon Shell - https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/5538309525.html


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Never seen one of these before:

Extra points for AWD, Manual, 2 door and wagon/van.











http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5538714753.html


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

A few years back a guy was racing one of those ^ at a local 1/8 mile, and the car was fast as hell! About as sleeper as it gets. I think it had a 4g63t. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. The summit was definitely a unique van/hatch/wagon thing.


----------



## elocma (Jul 19, 2012)

ultimate stinger










http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/5512715980.html


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5524065719.html

I kinda want this Volvo V70R. Saw it in person and colors are fantastic. Bonus MANUAL shifting. Pretty rare. Price is too high IMO


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Another CL favorite. $9000 for this little guy. 52k miles

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5510918803.html


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

simple said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5524065719.html
> 
> I kinda want this Volvo V70R. Saw it in person and colors are fantastic. Bonus MANUAL shifting. Pretty rare. Price is too high IMO


Price is not that crazy. It IS rarer than the S60R, especially with that colour combo. Mileage and condition is right too.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

MGQ said:


> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/5531856477.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is nice. I am digging the P slots.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Manual XJS

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/5511211871.html



1993 Jaguar XJS Convertible Inline 6 - $7500 (Muskegon) said:


> PRICE DROP!!! Good condition 1993 Jaguar XJS Convertible maunal 5 speed Inline 6. See photos. No rust or water damage. All in all, it is in good condition and drives well. Any questions, please feel free to contact me via call text or email. Asking $7500 OBO!
> 
> ONLY 1 of 61 BUILT WITH A 5 SPEED MANUAL TRANSMISSION.
> 
> ...


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/windsor-area-on/solid-datsun/1157190057










Date Listed	17-Apr-16
Price	
$5,000.00
Address	Windsor, ON N8P1K7
View map
Make	Datsun
Model	Z-Series
For Sale By	Owner
Body Type	Coupe (2 door)
Transmission	Automatic
Year	1973
Colour	White
Kilometers	3000000
Drivetrain	Rear-wheel drive (RWD)
Solid Datsun, ran when parked. Some rust issues and Engine might need a tune up. All the parts are there just needs some TLC. Don't waste my time, no tire kickers. I know what it's worth.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol at the "additional" numbers added on after 85. I'm assuming it didn't come like this from the factory?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

karl_1052 said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/windsor-area-on/solid-datsun/1157190057
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he had let the snow melt a little longer before posting that he would have seen the car is red. :screwy: 

Also, he was right about the car being a 2 door. The other two are just not there.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://montreal.craigslist.ca/cto/5539673110.html?lang=en&cc=us


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

JitteryJoe said:


> Lol at the "additional" numbers added on after 85. I'm assuming it didn't come like this from the factory?


It did. :thumbup:
(Well... from Shelby at least.)


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Joosh said:


> Never seen one of these before:
> 
> Extra points for AWD, Manual, 2 door and wagon/van.
> 
> ...


My godparents have one. A Plymouth Colt Vista, also AWD and manual. Bought new from Hartford Motors in WRJ, VT (defunct dealer) - still has the sticker on the back. I think they bought it in ~1993? If it wasn't for the fact that they moved to CA in 1995-96, that thing would have returned to the earth long ago.

It's actually a 3 door, there is a sliding door on the passenger side.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Stevo12 said:


> A Plymouth Colt Vista


My childhood neighbors had a Mitsubishi Expo. I thought it was cool in a funky JDM sorta way.


----------



## ZooMaster (May 21, 2015)

Not craigslist but i thought it was interesting enough to share.

This thing is genuinely weird and even looks like someone took a wagon and chopped it in half.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chrysler-Ot...17b47d85:g:760AAOSwyjBW3yF0&item=262390709637



> 1957 Chrysler Station Wagon 2 dr, 21,000 mi, 400 plymouth motor, automatic transmission, car was shortened to be a show car. One of a kind!!!!!
> Needs total restoration but runs and drives perfect. Has custom seats, CB radio, and trailer hitch!!!!!!


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Today's CP?...


http://montreal.craigslist.ca/cto/5547311468.html?lang=en&cc=us










































Evaluated by Hagerty for $325,000 US. Is this for realz?


----------



## Dan92SLC (May 27, 1999)

Voici un restoration mal

Too much stuff that's incorrect for that kind of money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

1992 oldsmobile custom cruiser wagon 8-passenger runs great - $1700 (Port Orchard) 










1992 oldsmobile custom cruiser station wagon 4-door with 3rd row seating 8-passenger runs and drives Great Low miles 5.7 liter V8 automatic transmission all original New tires new battery current tabs fully loaded asking $1700" for more information please call at 


















































http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/cto/5550033709.html


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> My childhood neighbors had a Mitsubishi Expo. I thought it was cool in a funky JDM sorta way.


Rode in an LDM spacerunner version of these backin the day back seat was so roomy


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

CaleDeRoo said:


> 1992 oldsmobile custom cruiser wagon 8-passenger runs great - $1700 (Port Orchard)


Wow. Even though it probably has the lame TBI V8 and not the fire breathing LT1, that's still a GREAT find for the price.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

88c900t said:


> Wow. Even though it probably has the lame TBI V8 and not the fire breathing LT1, that's still a GREAT find for the price.


That's a steal at that price. The Olds' are rare and that one looks mint. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

I just noticed the VW wheels. I don' want it anymore. Can america come up with an original design for once? :facepalm:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Evaluated by Hagerty for $325,000 US. Is this for realz?


The market is moving upward quickly so it's hard to evaluate the asking price here. The fact that it's been restored already is great for someone who wants to use the car but the collector car market is generally moving in the direction of other fine art where originality is more highly prized. It's also hard to judge the quality of a restoration from a few pictures and a brief description but it does look to have been restomoded somewhat. I don't know how that might effect price as little details can add up to a lot if someone is looking for a perfect example. 



> Hi. 'am Leo Gauthier front Québec Canada. in car repair since 1950 start my owe shop in 1958 in transmission repair still operate to-day as LEO TRANSMISSION ENR. at my 70 I decide to restor the Porsche that have buy in 1992. igure take maybe 1 year well wrong more like 5 year. I have made my restoration a homage to the king of cool Steve Mc QUEEN and a real Porsche guy. ot to take away the legend of James Dean but Steve is the king. know hit my ofense some purist put everyting easy to go back.
> 
> Chassi 307065S- Bare metal. xpoxy Primer. aint Uréthane Slate Gray. ll the rubber are new. he bumber trim are all new rubber and the aluminum. oor trim rechrome and moldings. ew rocker molding 68 for a better look. ew New wheel trim. ew left door glass. ew wipper. ew washer jets. New headlight glass. ne headlight ring. ront/rear light refurbis with new lens. ew tinted windshield . nbsp;Plus many more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

freedomgli said:


> The market is moving upward quickly so it's hard to evaluate the asking price here. The fact that it's been restored already is great for someone who wants to use the car but the collector car market is generally moving in the direction of other fine art where originality is more highly prized. It's also hard to judge the quality of a restoration from a few pictures and a brief description but it does look to have been restomoded somewhat. I don't know how that might effect price as little details can add up to a lot if someone is looking for a perfect example.


Wow, it's just difficult for me to imagine such a vehicle on Quebec roads.


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

karl_1052 said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/windsor-area-on/solid-datsun/1157190057
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy is an idiot. :facepalm:
5 grand for that pile of sh*t? Sure right buddy.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Astronaut3000 said:


> Fuuuuuuuu - Rare car, now - with blower!
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/5513797977.html


Looks nice, but no engine picks after mentioning a $6000 supercharger ?

sent from 51 Erindani b using Morse code


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

CaleDeRoo said:


> 1992 oldsmobile custom cruiser wagon 8-passenger runs great - $1700 (Port Orchard)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is local to me and very tempting!! Too bad I just dropped a bunch of money to get my truck back on the road again. I might keep an eye out and see if the price lowers at all....

Finding links like this aren't helping, either:

http://www.carscoops.com/2013/12/no-this-isn-your-typical-grandma.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BOAT - $25000

Well it used to be.



> NOT SEA WORTHY
> THE ONLY HULL RUST IS IN THE REAR, THE FLOORS AND BOW ARE EXCELLENT SEE PICTURES
> ANY OTHER RUST IS CLEARLY SHOWN
> 
> ...


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

DJMRDARK said:


> This guy is an idiot. :facepalm:
> 5 grand for that pile of sh*t? Sure right buddy.


It's a meme


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

DJMRDARK said:


> This guy is an idiot. :facepalm:
> 5 grand for that pile of sh*t? Sure right buddy.


It's a meme


----------



## Monster Cookie (Jul 27, 2013)

CaleDeRoo said:


> I just noticed the VW wheels. I don' want it anymore. Can america come up with an original design for once? :facepalm:


Those aren't "VW" Sawblades, those are Buick Sawblades.


----------



## crxgat0r (Dec 20, 2002)

A bit expensive but pretty cool. 

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5550375037.html


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Mad JDM.

https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/5502890197.html


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks like a Renault 5.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/5554850050.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

welderdood said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/5554850050.html





> Stoning ZR1 (LT5 engine 400HP), both Roofs, Corsa exhaust system, Haibeck Calibtation chip BFXBG2, No Flex Stiffner bars, interior & dash all LEDs, Truck lite LED head lights, Samco hoses, OEM Saw blades with Nitto (90%) and TPMS, OEM A-Moldes with new Nitto, new motor repair kits for headlights, Amsoil trans, Mobil 1 Synthetic, new breaks, new serpentine belt, complete Pizza Box with original documentation, 100% service records, etc. etc. Car is in like new condition, fully operational, no engine lights.
> A real collectible and a blast to drive.
> Price fix $29'325US


What's a stoning ZR1? "complete Pizza Box"?? I guess I am not a Corvette guy since I have no idea what that is. And who writes "Price fix $29'325US" like that, a Frenchman?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

welderdood said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/5554850050.html


BYOPB









(Bring your own parking break)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not Craigslist, but interesting enough to share.
http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/l-Used-Isuzu-Amigo-d539#listing=141812527


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

welderdood said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/5554850050.html


Love these so much. all hail LT5 :heart:


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> Not Craigslist, but interesting enough to share.
> http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/l-Used-Isuzu-Amigo-d539#listing=141812527


Not my style and totally illegal in California but a lot of car for $11500.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

I need both

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/5538744727.html











http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/5552031770.html


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1980 Audi 4000 FWD - $995 









1980 Audi 5000 - $4400


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Not Craigslist, but interesting enough to share.
> http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/l-Used-Isuzu-Amigo-d539#listing=141812527


Was in thinking this was hardcore drag build - then I got to the suicide doors. Oops, no more hardcore drag build. :thumbdown:


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

AWD 5 speed minivan:

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5557499417.html


----------



## mazda3ssss (Feb 20, 2010)

StressStrain said:


> Was in thinking this was hardcore drag build - then I got to the suicide doors. Oops, no more hardcore drag build. :thumbdown:


I am thinking some paddle tires and youll have one hell of sand rail


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> Not Craigslist, but interesting enough to share.
> http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/l-Used-Isuzu-Amigo-d539#listing=141812527


Wow, too bad a more normal hood wouldn't clear the supercharger or else with some more ordinary looking wheels and tires that would be a pretty hilarious sleeper.


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

spockcat said:


> "complete Pizza Box"??


Owners manual and stuff.


----------



## 1.8tCrayon (May 13, 2011)

Bumble bee small block Samurai

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5554770973.html


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/city-of-toronto/vary-rare/1159832868










Date Listed	26-Apr-16
Price	
$2,000.00
Address	Toronto, ON M1G3V1
View map
Make	Dodge
Model	Shadow
For Sale By	Owner
Trim	ES VNT INTERCOOLED TURBO
Body Type	Hatchback
Transmission	Manual
Year	1989
Colour	Yellow
Kilometers	148900
Drivetrain	Front-wheel drive (FWD)
Fuel Type	Gasoline
No. of Doors	2
No. of Seats	4
Fresh rebuilt 2.2 vnt intercooled turbo 0.30 over with a 568 Trans ,16" pumper wheels there where only a cpl hundred made in sun lite yellow 

The bad needs headliner 
Feul pump is week


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5544338884.html

Locost aluminum mid engine track car - $5000 (Raleigh)









Neat.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5553765255.html

Wu-torino


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

karl_1052 said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars/city-of-toronto/vary-rare/1159832868
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god I love those.


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...ion/super-rare-1983-renault-turbo2/1160035918










Date Listed	27-Apr-16
Price	
Please Contact
Address	Brampton, ON L6R2T9
View map
Make	Renault
Model	Other
For Sale By	Owner
Body Type	Hatchback
Transmission	Manual
Year	1983
Colour	Blue
Kilometers	61200
Drivetrain	Rear-wheel drive (RWD)
Fuel Type	Gasoline
No. of Doors	2
No. of Seats	2
The car has just over 61,000km and the kilometers are original. This Renault was an original Germany delivered car, then sold on to Japan in 1988, where it lived until I bought it and brought it to Canada. 
As you can see from the pictures the car is in excellent shape. From top to bottom, this is an unmolested, rust free, original car. 
Excellent original paint on all panels. All 4 fiberglass fenders and the hood are in %100 perfect shape, with no cracking or spider webbing. On a lot of these cars the fiberglass pieces really show their age if not taken care of. 
The driving experience is something everyone should experience. With the motor at your back, essentially sharing the passenger compartment, it' a drive unlike any other. 
The previous owner stated the motor was rebuilt in 2009, but unfortunately I never did receive the documentation. 

The car has only 3 modifications. 
- beautiful set of Pansport G7 wheels. 16inch rear, 15inch front. Current tires are 245/45/16 rear, and 195/50/15 front. I do not have the original wheels. This wheel set allows you to run modern sized rubber which is much cheaper and easier to get 
- A silicone hose kit, which eliminates the vacuum leak issues that arise with 30 year old rubber hoses. 
- a very cool set of original Turbo 1 seats. Extremely rare and valuable. 
- HKS turbo timer 

Insured with Hagerty for $750 per year 

Currenty on eBay, google eBay item number:111980496037 

Come see the car and make an offier


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*1969 BMW 2800cs* 













> Selling an early 2800cs just shipped from California, beautiful slicktop, red cloth interior with rare slim curved seats, manual transmission. Was registered in 2010. Should run with some tinkering. Stacks of receipts come with the car. Clean title in hand. Great car for restoration.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

spockcat said:


> *1969 BMW 2800cs*


Many of these look good but have hidden structural rust. This POS wears it's rust right out in the open. Hagerty https://www.hagerty.com/apps/valuationtools/1969-bmw-2800cs tells us that one in "Good" condition (#3 vehicles could possess some, but not all of the issues of a #4 vehicle, but they will be balanced by other factors such as a fresh paint job or a new, correct interior where applicable. #3 vehicles drive and run well, but might have some incorrect parts. These vehicles are not used for daily transportation but are ready for a long tour without excuses, and the casual passerby will not find any visual flaws. "Good" is the one word description of a #3 vehicle.) is worth $10500. How much do you think it would cost over the $6000 asking to bring this car up to "Good"?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Got wood?

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5541728497.html


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Got wood?
> 
> http://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5541728497.html


Do you think if you ran it long enough it would catch the wood on fire?


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Pontiac Grand Prix Limo :facepalm:



















http://stcloud.craigslist.org/cto/5566534733.html


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

unoudid said:


> Pontiac Grand Prix Limo :facepalm:


Never seen a Grand Prix limo that was not a NASCAR tribute car as well.
That is rare!


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

In Fayetteville NC: *$4000*
http://fayetteville.craigslist.org/cto/5556914383.html
Selling for a friend so I don't know to much information but here's the basics: straight v8 Chevrolet, automatic transmission, all original car. Needs a little body work but not so much for an old car. Runs great. Needs new brakes. It will still stop but they are just about gone. Interior could use a little touching up but nothing to bad. Odometer says 60xxx but I doubt it's only 60xxx miles though. Owner says its original so I'm taking his word. Use the craigslist email in the "reply" at the top of the ad for fast response. Thanks! A little negotiable so make and offer and we can work something out!


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/cto/5568753893.html

1988 Porsche 924S - $1500 (Burnaby)

For sale
1988 Porsche 924S Project car

Purchased in October to be turned into a TSD rally car. Recent life changes force sale.

Car is currently disassembled. All parts included. Also includes a box of new parts to be installed. (Parts purchased within last few months).

Recent front of engine service (new oil seals, timing belt/balance belt, water pump)

Car ran fine when work started, have no time or energy to finish project. My loss is your gain. 










































:what:


:wave:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/5552817928.html









http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/5549647486.html









http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/5544733847.html









http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/5561666373.html









Very clean for the miles
http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5568960877.html









88 Formula V6 5 speed
http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5558146880.html









More common than you'd think in WI- Fiat spyders and 944s.
http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5564234704.html









http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5547065428.html









Very cheap if it really has no rust...
http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5544424093.html









Most sub $3000 944s are trash, making this seem like a great deal.
http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5511546900.html









http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5568899827.html









The rarest thing in the world, a cheap, stock 240 
http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5564398192.html







'

Too lazy to post- a couple 944s and a 924, a primered Starion/conquest and another with a half finished 2jz swap. a few MK2 or MK3 Supras, and 2 280ZXs.


----------



## Marc86Golf2 (Jul 21, 2005)

BAGGED Cummins powered S10 with camper..purrty sick

https://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/5565074527.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/cto/5551835008.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/cto/5551835008.html


These should be sold to the guys who run the krewes at Tampa's Gasparilla Parade.


----------



## 1.8tCrayon (May 13, 2011)

1987 Mercedes 300TD W124 Bagged Wagon


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

1995 Chevy Baretta Z26. _*$350.*_ 










http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=39638340&cat=656&lpid=8&search=&ad_cid=12


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1988 Mercedes 300 TE Wagon - $4995 (Villa Park)









low miles, clean - $1150


----------



## silver330ci (Jan 2, 2014)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/ctd/5553303360.html
1990 Ferrari F40 - $1499000 









Im going to call and make ridiculous lowballs but tell them I have cash in hand


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/cto/5566474460.html


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Seller mentions the wrap looks good from afar.
It looks terrible from any distance that it can be seen from.

Also, wood dash kit was a bit of a surprise.









Gotta love "I need space, I need the car gone, offer me a trade".


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Malaise era muscle.


*77 mustang II - $4000* 


> Mustang II Ghia 302 V8 Automatic, P.S, P.B., 3000 miles on complete engine and transmission rebuild. new steering rack, new dash cover , new power steering pump, carpet and dual exhaust. Consider trade


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

FIERO/LAMBORGHINI
https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/5565130129.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggiolone said:


> low miles, clean - $1150


If the car was not wrecked, it would be worth the asking price.
But wrecked it's just scrap- nothing about it has real value.
Crap 305 v8s are literally everywhere.:screwy:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

k folks, get ready...

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/5555855387.html


----------



## NOKROME (Apr 19, 2005)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5537532082.html


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Volvo/C30/BOISBRIAND/Quebec/19_9028117_/?showcpo=ShowCPO&orup=15_15_17


















$8,900 asking and all major service has been done. I'm very tempted to swap my Mazda3 out for this.

Not the T5 engine, but still a bit more robust than what I have now anyway.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1984 Volkswagen Quantum GL-5 - $2750









1982 VW Volkswagen Quantum Coupe Automatic - COLLECTOR CAR - $2282


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Never seen one of these:

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/5581141534.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Joosh said:


> Never seen one of these:
> 
> http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/5581141534.html


Built in Germany if I recall correctly.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure when I last saw one of these in person.

1995 Toyota Camry



> Hello I Have a 1995 Toyota Camry Station Wagon For Sale
> START AND DRIVES
> Needs head gasket
> The car starts up and runs i drive it to work still But starts to overheat if driven a long distance It also bogs at full throttle but accelerates better at about half throttle . Which is why i drive to work with it still.
> CALL OR TEXT ME OR EMAI


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1971 Super Beetle - $15000

When they say Super, they mean SUPER!






> Professionally built VW Beetle body with no rust on a custom-made tubular steel frame and Corvette transverse leaf spring front and rear suspension. It has Z4 400-hp Chevy 350 c.u.in. V8 with a Corvette tuned port injection (TPI) system, aluminum driveline, Dana 36 rear-end and 16" aluminum wheels with Z-rated tires. It has a 3" inch dual exhaust with Flowmaster mufflers. With the widened and flared fenders, this bug is 9" wider than the standard beetle. It also has tan leather interior.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

That's pretty cool, and the seat didn't have to move that... far back. It's no Paul Newman bug but I don't hate it.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://quebec.craigslist.ca/cto/5588749949.html?lang=en&cc=us











> RARE RARE RARE 95 Callaway Supernatural C8 400
> 1 of 5 convertibles ever built from of a run of 18 cars total from 94-96 Museum quality. Car was a brand new z28 before conversion.
> 435hp, 6 spd Aero body kit, 65k orig cost 15k orig 2 owner miles , all documentation
> Brembo brakes, lowered upgraded suspension, OZ 17" racing wheels, leather interior, performance exhaust, alot more. Very very fast car. 170+mph
> ...


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

https://tulsa.craigslist.org/cto/5589247476.html

BMW V10 with a "noise"


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

cpermd said:


> https://tulsa.craigslist.org/cto/5589247476.html
> 
> BMW V10 with a noise


Lol $10k or more noise, I'm sure. Also sure a v10 engine is a heavy mofo to swap.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Forgiato Mustang 2012 Supercharged Widebody Eleanor Shelby SEMA Show - $62000*

Kind of nice for a Mustang.







































> Selling my 2012 Forgiato Mustang, this car is custom inside and out, $130k build with under 1,700 original miles. Has been in several National shows such as SEMA. Custom Audio, Performance, Body, Suspension and Performance, 22" 3-piece wheels, etc.. Amazing Car, serious Buyers only please.
> 
> Will consider partial trade depending on what you have. Hummer, Jeep, Pro Touring, etc.
> 
> Located in Ft Myers, FL


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

82 T1000 for sale - $5000 (Kenosha)


















1977 buick lesabre - $4000 (Skokie)









 $460 KeyLime Cove gift certificate for compact car 


> Looking to trade our $460 Key Lime Cove gift certificate for an old compact car to tow behind our RV. Don't care about age/make/model, just want something light. Old hatchbacks are preferable like a Chevette, Pinto, etc, but will consider all compact vehicles. Doesn't have to be in perfect condition by any means, but it would be great if we didn't have to tow it home, so if it runs, we are interested. If you have a vehicle in decent shape, we may be willing to pay cash in addition to the gift certificate, but aren't looking to spend more than $900 total. Show us what you got and have a great day!


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

cpermd said:


> https://tulsa.craigslist.org/cto/5589247476.html
> 
> BMW V10 with a "noise"


I'm guessing rod bearings or VANOS pump. Expensive gamble for the one who buys this.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

I nearly fell off my chair when I saw this for sale  I'd never thought I'd see one for sale!!! and no, I'm not buying something THAT rare

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/5568240425.html


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Elite_Deforce said:


> http://quebec.craigslist.ca/cto/5588749949.html?lang=en&cc=us


My god these were awesome, and the other Callaway cars of the time.
The design was truly different from the stock Camaro and Corvettes of the time and now a Callaway Camaro can only really be identified as a Callaway by looking at the badging, unless you're a serious Camaro enthusiast I'd imagine.


----------



## sy0296 (Sep 10, 2010)

spockcat said:


> *Forgiato Mustang 2012 Supercharged Widebody Eleanor Shelby SEMA Show - $62000*
> 
> Kind of nice for a Mustang.


looks interesting, but unfortunately most of these look better than they actually are...


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

cpermd said:


> https://tulsa.craigslist.org/cto/5589247476.html
> 
> BMW V10 with a "noise"


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

JitteryJoe said:


>


Rare instance where the LS is actually going to be a performance downgrade (well, unless you spend more than you did on the car for one of those fancy-pants LS motors).


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

88c900t said:


> I nearly fell off my chair when I saw this for sale  I'd never thought I'd see one for sale!!! and no, I'm not buying something THAT rare
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/5568240425.html


DAMN IT. I've wanted one for years. This is the only I've ever seen for sale. I've only seen two in real life. What an awesome car. A turbo, rwd, Scirocco-esque sports coupe. I love it. 

I don't have $4k sitting around though...


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Elite_Deforce said:


> http://quebec.craigslist.ca/cto/5588749949.html?lang=en&cc=us


This car was on BaT in February.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

1988 Mazda 323 GTX in philly for $3400 http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5591726615.html

"needs TLC" and comes with a used JDM engine.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Subaru BRAT - Haven't seen one of these in at least 20 years. Looks pretty decent, too. 

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5593328392.html


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

1972 Pinto Squire - 26k miles

http://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/5593923051.html


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

IwannaGTI said:


> 1988 Mazda 323 GTX in philly for $3400 http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5591726615.html
> 
> "needs TLC" and comes with a used JDM engine.


I've always wanted one of these. They are just aching for proper rally treatment.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PoorHouse said:


> 1972 Pinto Squire - 26k miles
> 
> http://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/5593923051.html


They should have called that a Shooting Brake. It would have become an instant TCL classic.


----------



## memnuts (Mar 23, 2000)

*LM002*

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5594246835.html

Something tells me this car is not really in Clifton NJ... but it is Clifton so anything is possible


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Picked this up last week off my local classifieds for 1k:










99 A4 Avant, volcano black with black interior, 1.8t and manual. running and driving, and passed local safety and emissions.

Has Valeo E-code headlights, Kamei Grill, Unknown chip tune, Stasis Street Coilovers, GFB Diverter Valve, Sparco Torino R505 Seat, a cold air intake that is unknown as well, fresh timing belt and water pump stuff too, magnaflow aftermarket cat and downpipe

It had some 'extras' that came with it, and I sold off some of the stuff that came on it:
Chinese K04 turbo, sold locally for $260 bucks:









I have provisinally sold the seat for 350:









(replaced it with a seat from the junkyard, did a seat base swap, cost me 22 bucks plus an hour of my time to do this









And someone wants these for 200 bucks (new tires, ugly wheels)









The Kamei grill sold for 40:









So after selling all those bits my price dropped to a very nice $150 bucks.

I spent 40 bucks to get a key cut (he was using the blade from the fob, without the fob but using a freaking staple remover to turn the key...)
Spent 22 bucks on a seat
spent 12 on lower door trims
spent 8 on a new armrest
spent 5 on a sunroof panel switch (which fixed the Sunroof)
Spent 1 on a ebrake handle. 

Swapped on a set of wheels from the collection of 8+ sets i have sitting in my garage(i have a problem) and this is the result:


















Even has the original Window sticker:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


>


Wow. What a come up. I've always wanted a B5 Avant. Congrats on the find! :thumbup:


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice score indeed!


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

welderdood said:


> Nice score indeed!


99 A4 in pearl black is a good one!


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Not craigslist, but awesome none the less

http://barnfinds.com/ultimate-grocery-getter-rolls-royce-station-wagon/


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

http://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/5585921630.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Zman86 said:


> Not craigslist, but awesome none the less
> 
> http://barnfinds.com/ultimate-grocery-getter-rolls-royce-station-wagon/


R


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

YUGO!

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5595899502.html


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Reposting because the guy has dropped the price to $600. that's $453 USD! 

(he also changed the story from "ran fine when disassembled, life change forces sale" to "head gasket failed and I'm sick of this car") 



MGQ said:


> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/cto/5568753893.html
> 
> 1988 Porsche 924S - $600
> For sale
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

:laugh: damn that was good. It seemed genuine, unlike the fake drunk texts. I giggled :laugh:.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

http://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/5588779452.html

1989 Shelby CSX #289 Turbo - $4900 (Webster)










Lots of money tied up in it and the asking price is only recuperating part of it. THis is one of 500 ever made. Its a rare piece of Carrol Shelby history. I bought this car out of California about 9 years ago and had it shipped across the country. I have been working on a resto/mod project ever since. I bought it with very little of the shelby items left on the vehicle and have since accumulated and installed them. The Shelby interior is near spotless. The body is absolutely, completely rust free. Not a spot of rust on the undercarriage. Its been painted and touched up here and there. But much of the original paint remains. It does have its fair share of dings and scratches. Its not a Barret Jackson car. It has been heavily modified. *The original 2.2L has been removed (still have the original engine that is included). In its place is an SRT-4 style 2.4L DOHC engine with a GT30R turbo, spearco intercooler, methanol injection, exhaust header, 3' mandrel exhaust, Quaife posi-traction differential, RPS/Centerforce hybrid clutch, etc, etc*. This car is deceptively fast. It will run with a new Z06 from a highway roll. With traction, its an 11 second car. Scary fun to drive!! 

It is not what I would call "complete". It is probably not a good car for someone inexperienced in tuning and turbo-charged engines. It's a bit of a project. Main issue is the clutch. I sheared the input splines on the RPS disk and replaced it with a new centerforce I had laying around. The combo doesn't release properly and chatters. It may just need a linkage adjustment or some messing around with the cable. But I had planned on replacing w a turbos unleashed 4 puck clutch. Price reflects that. 

Tune is rich and the timing is conservative. And it still HAULS. I have the tuning software and hardware to burn chips. If you want to run it more aggressive it's got more in it. And plenty more boost to turn up. This could be a 10 second car with the right tires, suspension and tune. I would consider including the tuning hardware for the asking price. I also have a full set of Shelby Fiber-ride wheels that would go with it for the asking price. If an offer is made, these items will be negotiable. The fiber-rides are valuable. They're beautiful. And worth a grand alone. 

Please, only serious inquiries. If you dont have 5000 dollars to spend on a toy/project please dont waste my time. There will be no joy rides/test drives unless you are serious with cash in hand. Ill do the driving before that.

I would consider trades up or down with cash exchange either way. I'm interested in triumph old or new. Cafe racer. Maybe the right Harley. Let me know what you have.



Would hoon


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

With the right tune it will run 10s and it still has brakes that fit under the stock 15" wheels. :what:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> With the right tune it will run 10s and it still has brakes that fit under the stock 15" wheels. :what:


Who in their right mind wants to go SLOWER? :laugh:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

jpwalker90 said:


> :laugh: damn that was good. It seemed genuine, unlike the fake drunk texts. I giggled :laugh:.


That reminded me a lot of http://www.dontevenreply.com/
In a good way.



CaleDeRoo said:


> Who in their right mind wants to go SLOWER? :laugh:





The Kilted Yaksman said:


> With the right tune it will run 10s and it still has brakes that fit under the stock 15" wheels. :what:


Nobody in the 80's wanted to go slower, at all.
Ever.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

I actually kind of dig this.

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/5592342920.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh look, a plum crazy purple Challenger Hellcat with 76 miles and a $10,000 markup!
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/5603395107.html


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Joosh said:


> I actually kind of dig this.
> 
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/5592342920.html


I dig that


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Chapel said:


> I dig that


Same here. :beer:


----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

Don't show that to my husband. Next thing I know he'll want yellow and blue striped seats to go with his yellow "racing" stripe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1.8tCrayon (May 13, 2011)

1974 Lotus Elite


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

BLK9GEN said:


> Don't show that to my husband. Next thing I know he'll want yellow and blue striped seats to go with his yellow "racing" stripe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this him?


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Jay Ramey ‏@AWJayRamey 

Reminder: if you're searching for Infiniti cars on #Craigslist and not finding anything, that's because they're all spelled Infinity there.

https://twitter.com/AWJayRamey/status/719259731559366657


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

BLK9GEN said:


> Don't show that to my husband.


Don't worry. Pretty sure the chances of bumping into him are quite low.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BLK9GEN said:


> Don't show that to my husband. Next thing I know he'll want yellow and blue striped seats to go with his yellow "racing" stripe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oxy-clean sounds like the answer.


----------



## chipstaagram (May 7, 2016)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/5589941613.html


2JZ powered, Laguna Seca Blue E46 M3










Edit to add: 
http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/5588118013.html
LS1 powered E46 track rat:


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=39976410&cat=656&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=5



















Not too bad right? Looks pretty nice? Look at the front. :sly: :what: I don't even...


----------



## sy0296 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joosh said:


> I actually kind of dig this.
> 
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/5592342920.html


new wheels and fix the carpet on the dash and it is quite good!! i dig it




Wolfslash16 said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=39976410&cat=656&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's going on here...:screwy:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Somebody needs to save this!



> http://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5610017876.html
> 
> *1977 Plymouth arrow GT - $800 (Morristown)*
> 
> 1977 Plymouth arrow GT 2.0. Has a good body and good interior but the motor was locked up at 116,000 because it set for years. I have all the parts to rebuild it just don't have the time unless someone wanted it built and put back together for a different price or a different trade. The engine is currently out of the car. Was asking 800 or trade for how it is sitting right now. If interested or have anythang please let me know


LS swap?
Wankel?
F20C?


----------



## teeks (Nov 8, 2012)

*ill have me some of this.........*

ill have me some of this.....

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/5614304784.html


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/cto/5613183427.html

Rare Factory Muscle Car - 1969 Pontiac Grand Prix 400ci 350 horsepower
1969 Grand Prix model J with 350hp 400ci motor, 4 barrel, dual exhaust, automatic, power windows, Rally clock, 140mph speedo, Non AC, 2 door hardtop, bucket seats, console. This is NOT just a regular 350 Pontiac 2 barrel lemans etc, this is a REAL FACTORY MUSCLE CAR. Pretty solid car from the Okanagan with 156,000 original miles, last painted in 1980 (original colour is silver), very little rust for a car of this year and well worth restoring, runs and drives well. This is the gentleman's muscle car built on the GTO platform with an extended front end. You hardly ever see these and they are worth a lot of money done up, muscle car values will keep rising. Dash, headliner, rear side panels and back seat good, carpet, door panels, console and rear package tray need to be redone from sun damage. There are no speaker holes cut anywhere, original radio, Very Rare original hubcaps. $5900 obo. Offers in person only. If seriously interested call Paul at show contact info Would be interested in part trade of a pickup truck as I need one for renovations and have 2 muscle cars right now so one needs to go.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

1971 Toyota Corola Levin sr rare widebodyhttp://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/5586732382.html

1971 Toyota 
TE27
Rare real SR
Levin lightning 
5 speed coupe
Clean
Wide body (metal) 
Wide rims 
Has a 3tc in it that's done up but...
I have a 2TG that can be done it's 50 over .. 
If no one comes with cash I found a turbo beams that's going in to many projects .. price is not flexible .. if u know what this is ... a real 71 TE27
Like the datsun 240 260 z and the celica ra21 mazda rx3 these 71 chrome bumper corolla are worth doing right ...


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

I know i shouldn't want this.... but.. i want this

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/5587779392.html


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spitfirevr6 said:


> I know i shouldn't want this.... but.. i want this
> 
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/5587779392.html


WTF for? They sell bundles of kindling at most hardware stores. :what:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spitfirevr6 said:


> I know i shouldn't want this.... but.. i want this
> 
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/5587779392.html


Hard to find any redeeming qualities with this. Will take quite some work to make it passable. 

That interior :facepalm:










That exterior


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Good lord.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Time for a Ford Taurus Wag-strav-a-ganz-on-a!

First, we have a first gen that was garaged in a storage unit since 2002! (why?) It's very rare to see these at all nowadays, let alone one that is an actual time capsule.

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/5611848878.html









My mind wants to automatically add rust bubbles around that fender skirts...


















And, we've got a manual, SHO swapped wagon with a two-tone paint job! (again, why?)

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/5549595707.html


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> WTF for? They sell bundles of kindling at most hardware stores. :what:


I know it is terrible but it appeals to my inner ******* for some reason. It was $15k a week ago, maybe next week it will be 3k and I might not be able to resist.

Strip the interior, throw a single racing seat in, redo the tail lights, put a real suspension in it and ls swap. 

Lengthen the injection pulse by a millisecond and adjust the nos timer it will run 9s

:laugh:


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

1998 Acura Integra - $3800 (Lucedale)



> 1998 Acura Integra with a 2006 BMW front and back bumper. 75000 miles! 4cyl! Manual! The a/c and heat work. Sliding sunroof,leather seats, good tires!The only problem is the car has a little black smoke coming from the tailpipe.Title in hand!


----------



## crxgat0r (Dec 20, 2002)

almost worth it for the swap, supercharger and suspension.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

*1976 Mercury Capri* Street Rod Project. 

302 small block Ford engine, 5 speed trans, 9" narrowed Ford rear end by Currie with spool, 4 link suspension with coil overs. Car has been back halved.


























https://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/cto/5604074581.html

*1969 Ford Cortina estate*
*** 1.6 dohc motor runs strong i don't know mileage on it but does not smoke or run hot
*** has five speed trans with new clutch
*** has ford 8.8 traction lock diff with disc brakes and fwy gears
*** upgraded disc brakes on all 4 corners with non power rack drives very strait
***has front and rear coil overs ride height very EZ to adjust
***I also have bolt on turbo parts and ecu for the car but not installed yet


















But the price is high 
https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/5578430804.html


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

2jz E46 M3 anyone?

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/5606177039.html


----------



## black gti (Apr 2, 1999)

Something about the ****ty paint, rust, louvres, and bbs just works in the worst way. :vampire:


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5621131887.html










*1984 5.0 H.O. Z28 (hercules, pinole, san pablo, el sob)*

1984 Z28 5.50 HO --2ND OWNER BLACK ON BLACK
ENGINE / TRANSMISSION / REAR END
REPLACED WITH NEW FACTORY COMPONENTS IN 1991
25,000 MILES ON NEW COMPONENTS
LOW PROFILE 245/45 TIRES ON 17" BBS RIMS
STRAIGHT BODY
TURBO IROC HOOD
GOOD INTERIOR {NO RIPS OR HOLES}
RUNS - PASSED SMOG
LIGHT RUST ON ROOF & DOORS
NEEDS SOME MECHANICAL WORK-- CALL FOR MORE INFO
**ALL CALLS RETURNED SAME DAY BEST TIME TO CALL:
BETWEEN THE HOURS OF NOON & 9 PM

$3,500.00 OR BEST OFFER ---------WILL CONSIDER TRADE:
FOR SMALL MOTOR HOME OR TRUCK WITH CAMPER
ASK FOR MAX


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

We need a thread for the worst deals on CL:

This 84 300ZX has severe rust, AND a rod knock. And the owner still wants $3000  





























Meanwhile in the category for "something I wished I had"- 2008 Saab 9-3 6 speed sportcombi- just $5900 :thumbup:

http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5612229867.html


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

black gti said:


> LOW PROFILE 245/45 TIRES ON 17" BBS RIMS


He spelled BMW wrong


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

karl_1052 said:


> He spelled BMW wrong


Or BBS correctly.


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/5613415898.html

I have my sons truck up for sale that I bought for him as his first car, he thinks it's cool to drive around with his friends smokin dope and acting all thug and especially not showing me and my wife the respect that we deserve. This was a vehicle to finish school in, get a decent job and get a head start on life but chose to throw it all away because his friends would rather have an influence on him more than me! Now he can put those Jordans to use walk his ass off on these hot summer days! It has ice cold air and power everything! It's dirty as hell inside and out because he didn't respect it and take pride, seems to drive well but needs a few parts because it squeaks! I just put new tires on it that he never paid me for because dope was more important and driver seat doesn't come all the way up, I guess cause cops kept riding by! If you live on the WESTSIDE I'll take $250 off the price just so he sees it every now and then so it'll remind him of how good he had it! I have title in hand!


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

cpermd said:


> http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/5613415898.html
> 
> I have my sons truck up for sale that I bought for him as his first car, he thinks it's cool to drive around with his friends smokin dope and acting all thug and especially not showing me and my wife the respect that we deserve. This was a vehicle to finish school in, get a decent job and get a head start on life but chose to throw it all away because his friends would rather have an influence on him more than me! Now he can put those Jordans to use walk his ass off on these hot summer days! It has ice cold air and power everything! It's dirty as hell inside and out because he didn't respect it and take pride, seems to drive well but needs a few parts because it squeaks! I just put new tires on it that he never paid me for because dope was more important and driver seat doesn't come all the way up, I guess cause cops kept riding by! If you live on the WESTSIDE I'll take $250 off the price just so he sees it every now and then so it'll remind him of how good he had it! I have title in hand!


Good parenting there, bravo  👏

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

This thing must have been MOVING for that to happen! Probably going 111! :laugh:



















https://corvallis.craigslist.org/cto/5605218827.html


----------



## Splattj1 (Dec 8, 2004)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/5617844292.html
1977 AMC Jeep Wagoneer. 100K miles. Newer: tires, rebuilt engine, rebuilt transmission, aluminum radiator, HID headlights, CD player, interior carpeting. Frame is newer and rust proofed. Working air conditioning. Rear window has new motor last year and worked fine until last week. New windshield wiper motor and wipers.

This Wagoneer was previously owned by Rutledge Wood of NASCAR and Top Gear America fame. Imported from Georgia.

Engine is a Chevy 350. JUST REBUILT transmission 3 speed automatic with overdrive.

Body very good with rust mostly confined to rocker panels. Interior very good also. 

This is one awesome Wagoneer that runs, drives and looks great considering its 40 years old.

$6500 or best offer.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

88c900t said:


> Meanwhile in the category for "something I wished I had"- 2008 Saab 9-3 6 speed sportcombi- just $5900 :thumbup:
> 
> http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5612229867.html


I looked at that....tempting but where would I park 3 wagons?


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

1961 Pontiac Catalina Wagon, Airport,Limo - $6250 (brentwood / oakley)



> 1961 Pontiac Catalina Airporter Armbruster Stageway Co. Limousine, Complete and Original,
> NO brakes, carb re-built, engine runs good, Needs a Restoration, Hard to find a complete car like this, body straight except for rear passenger side quarter , bad body work. Floors appear to be solid , some rust, Nice old car.. open for offers , Car runs and drives now.
> 
> The transmission is re-built for the car , Next repair is the brakes and water pump.
> ...


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/cto/5627600696.html*
94 dodge shadow - $179*

Beater car with no ignition, no keys. 
you have to connect/disconnect two wires under the steering wheel to turn on the power and then push a button to start. Racecar style!
Also, the windshield sprayer has been converted to a water cannon for blasting pedestrians while waiting for the lights to change.
It is NOT stolen and I have the paperwork for it.
runs and drives 
Brakes were serviced last November
All fluids topped up and oil changed every 2 months. 
No major problems
215xxx km 4 cylinder automatic
Good on gas!

It's a crapper car that will get you around for very very cheap!


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5627864506.html


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Chiropractor JW said:


> http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5627864506.html


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Chiropractor JW said:


> http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5627864506.html


Kind of ok with it, until I saw the 'shaker' hood.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/5626140817.html

asked about the salvage title on my local facebook group she posted it on.

"I bought it that way, not sure. It's a sound car but i have a 4 person family and we need an suv"

what say you fellas, 10.5k for a salvaged 2005 S4 with 112,000 miles. :laugh:


----------



## crxgat0r (Dec 20, 2002)

Maybe $5k 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crxgat0r (Dec 20, 2002)

Maybe $5k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Joosh said:


> YUGO!
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5595899502.html


HA, I drive past this thing daily


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Scirocco R to be shipped here. While I personally wouldn't trust it, if it a legit deal, would be neat to have.
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/5634708331.html


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/5626140817.html
> 
> asked about the salvage title on my local facebook group she posted it on.
> 
> ...


Helll naw. If you are buying a B6 S4, you want the most solid example you can find.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

*R33 in hagerstown md*









https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/5614142372.html


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

0dd_j0b said:


> Scirocco R to be shipped here. While I personally wouldn't trust it, if it a legit deal, would be neat to have.
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/5634708331.html


Yeah, I wouldn't trust that from anything but a legit car import business that is insured in case that this gets seized by the ICE


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

B3passatBMX said:


> HA, I drive past this thing daily


You make Tito proud!


----------



## ctrapeni (Aug 12, 2000)

The ultimate unicorn:

AWD, manual shift and a wagon! Excluding Subarus of course.  I have owned a Saab previously, but it was the WRX clone. I wouldn't feel comfortable with a "real" Saab. If this price was down near $12k, I might take the risk, but not near $20k.

https://vermont.craigslist.org/ctd/5636612820.html


----------



## crxgat0r (Dec 20, 2002)

Needs to be a turbo X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-autos-camion...ll/1174996729?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.autosetfreres.com/fr/usedcars/listing/details.spy?id=7407313

Tis but a scratch?


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

2002 Diahatsu Midget II

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/5603795415.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

ctrapeni said:


> The ultimate unicorn:
> 
> AWD, manual shift and a wagon! Excluding Subarus of course.  I have owned a Saab previously, but it was the WRX clone. I wouldn't feel comfortable with a "real" Saab. If this price was down near $12k, I might take the risk, but not near $20k.
> 
> https://vermont.craigslist.org/ctd/5636612820.html


Too much money. My 9-3 wagon find on the last page was a much better value.

The only risky part of these cars is the XWD system, but they are otherwise very stout.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

shopping around for my new commuter, stumbled upon this gem.










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5615343311.html



> Drives like a Porsche


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1981 Mercedes Benz, engine not working  New wheels. - $1000 (Logan Square)



















> Our Benz broke down, _there wasn't any oil in it and I didn't realize it_ so it ceased. We can't repair it but the interior is in amazing condition and it has all new wheels on it. We are hoping to sell it to anyone that can use it for parts or that wants to fix it.
> 
> 1K OBO, we want it moved asap
> 
> ...


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

DUB0RA said:


> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/5614142372.html


So are these legal as well or what since Motorex was able to legalize these somehow?


----------



## FrontWheelTDI (Jun 1, 2009)

DUBPL8 said:


> So are these legal as well or what since Motorex was able to legalize these somehow?


You can legally import an R33 GTS or GTR, if it was manufactured between January 1996 and June 1998. You still have to go through a Registered Importer, who has to modify the vehicle to meet DOT and EPA requirements. The only RI in America able to currently do that is JK Technologies. They are the company who originally worked with Motorex, and the only surviving company (since Motorex is gone) with the knowledge of what needs to be done to bring them up to proper FMVSS standards.


----------



## az__quattro (Jan 6, 2006)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/5631025143.html


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

FrontWheelTDI said:


> You can legally import an R33 GTS or GTR, if it was manufactured between January 1996 and June 1998. You still have to go through a Registered Importer, who has to modify the vehicle to meet DOT and EPA requirements. The only RI in America able to currently do that is JK Technologies. They are the company who originally worked with Motorex, and the only surviving company (since Motorex is gone) with the knowledge of what needs to be done to bring them up to proper FMVSS standards.


Really? That's crazy, since Rivsu Imports was able to import a R33 GTR.


----------



## FrontWheelTDI (Jun 1, 2009)

DUBPL8 said:


> Really? That's crazy, since Rivsu Imports was able to import a R33 GTR.


I'm assuming you mean this one. I just did a quick Google search because I hadn't heard of it. The letter pictured from the NHTSA has JK Technologies LLC's name on it.


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

FrontWheelTDI said:


> I'm assuming you mean this one. I just did a quick Google search because I hadn't heard of it. The letter pictured from the NHTSA has JK Technologies LLC's name on it.


Okay that makes sense now.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Splattj1 said:


> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/5617844292.html
> 1977 AMC Jeep Wagoneer. 100K miles. Newer: tires, rebuilt engine, rebuilt transmission, aluminum radiator, HID headlights, CD player, interior carpeting. Frame is newer and rust proofed. Working air conditioning. Rear window has new motor last year and worked fine until last week. New windshield wiper motor and wipers.
> 
> This Wagoneer was previously owned by Rutledge Wood of NASCAR and Top Gear America fame. Imported from Georgia.
> ...



lulz my coworker is the previous owner of that. Rut sold it to him, then he sold it to the current seller.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/5584122338.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/5584122338.html
> 
> XJS with lambo doors.


$24,000? Pfft, more like $6400. XJSs' are almost worthless.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

This poped up so day.
[video]http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/5650527030.html[/video]
I am temped it I drunk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> This poped up so day.
> [video]http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/5650527030.html[/video]
> I am temped it I drunk


Tis but a shadow of its previous generation, don't bother. :thumbup:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

1971 Toyota Crown MS75 Coupe - $5200
















http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/5634072598.html


> 1971 Toyota Crown
> MS75 Sports Coupe
> All original
> needs a resto but its there
> ...


not really my thing but kind of a neat curiousity. :thumbup:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

faux super charger, faux cage, faux hemi, faux NOS :laugh:

i've never understood this kind of build. :screwy:


















https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5651793527.html



> Originally a Southern California Rust Free Car. Body Sheet Metal & Glass are Original. All Body Lines are Symetrical, Glass is Scratch Free.
> Car Painted With American Eagle in Front of The American Flag (Stars and Stripes), w/Metalic Blue & White Paint. Car has Power Windows & Door Locks. Also a Hatchback.
> *Engine is made to look like a HEMI, using Valve Pan Covers with Spark Plugs/Boots Going Through Them like a Hemi Head.* (Can be Undone in About 30 Minutes, if Desired.)
> 400 C.I. with 6X (No. 4) Closed Chamber Performance Heads. (2000 Miles on Fresh Rebuild), *Double Super Chargers (Top one works, Under one Empty; Show Only)* Modified to Fit on Top of a Standard 4 BBl. Intake, NOS (Bottle is MT), Dual Edelbrock/Weber Performer Series P#1407 - 750-CFM Square Bore 4 Barrel Carbs w/manual Choke. Has Dual Air Filters inside a Polished Aluminum Scoop, on Polished Aluminum Weiand & GM Roots Type 6-71 Blowers, Competition Cams Mutha Thumpr Hydraulic Roller Cam w/.522 Max. Lift, Pistons are 9.30;1 Compression Ratio, Has a Be Cool Water Pump for Higher Efficiency, Aluminum Radiator with Dual Puller Electric fans. Moroso Gasoline Kooler Kan, Chrome Oil & Transmission Pans. K&N Oil & Air Filters. Headers out the back with Magna-Flow Turbo Mufflers.
> ...


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/5584122338.html


That's cute he poses his realdoll with it

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm very tempted, seems like a steal 



















http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/5617795438.html


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

01tj said:


> I'm very tempted, seems like a steal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially if the "never seen rain or snow" portion is true, otherwise, I bought a VW that was babied but PA's winters aren't nice to undercarriages. It's as if rust-inducing acid is cheaper and easier to find than salt. :thumbdown:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Especially if the "never seen rain or snow" portion is true, otherwise, I bought a VW that was babied but PA's winters aren't nice to undercarriages. It's as if rust-inducing acid is cheaper and easier to find than salt. :thumbdown:


You have a better chance of finding rear drive vehicle that's been kept off the snow than a front drive.

Wonder why they didn't put the miles in that ad....


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> You have a better chance of finding rear drive vehicle that's been kept off the snow than a front drive.
> 
> Wonder why they didn't put the miles in that ad....


Don't know but it looks low mile


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Low mile super car twin?

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/5620464720.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

01tj said:


> I'm very tempted, seems like a steal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God damn. 

2.6, 5 speed dog leg 190e? and that price is pretty reasonable if I don't say so myself :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Crossfox anyone?
http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/5634489332.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Crossfox anyone?
> http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/5634489332.html


Must be imported from mexico.

Full MFD, temp gauge AND steering wheel buttons?? That's better equipped than most Jettas :laugh:


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

This looks fun...

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/5631454977.html

Recently finished my 3 year project. It's a super clean '91 940 Volvo with a complete supercharged 302 from a fox body mustang. Body is almost perfect for 25 years old. Absolutely no rust with very minimal dings. Paint still shines like a mirror when waxed. Interior is still in very good shape. Loaded with power everything. Including sunroof and heated seats. Car has been difficult but rewarding to build. Has a complete drivetrain with T5 tranny and 3.73 rear end. Transmission was completely rebuilt and replaced all syncros. Had motor gone through from oil pan to the heads. Running svt turbo swirl heads with upgraded rollers and springs. Tuned with mild cam and stock bottom end. Rebuilt power dyne supercharger with new belt. New holley fuel pump and lines, injectors and and rails. BBK shorty headers mated to completely custom stainless dual exhaust to quad tips. MSD ignition and distributor running on a 92 fox body ecu. Dyno tuned with Diablo chip. Complete paper trail of the entire build and all receipts for everything. All work performed by Executive Performance in merriam, KS. Plenty more parts that I haven't mentioned. Thousand$ invested. Car still has plenty more capability. Pushing roughly 6-8 lbs of boost and safely tuned at 400+ whp. YOU WILL NOT SEE ANOTHER CAR LIKE IT. CLEAN AND CLEAR KS TITLE IN MY NAME. I get asked everyday about it. Asking $7000 which doesn't cover near the investment. Open to offers. Cash talks. Usually free after 5 every day if you want to come by.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

syncro87 said:


> This looks fun...


That's pretty sweet. clean up the interior and it would be perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

88c900t said:


> Must be imported from mexico.
> 
> Full MFD, temp gauge AND steering wheel buttons?? That's better equipped than most Jettas :laugh:


The photos even look like they were taken in Mexico.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Seems like a pretty clean car for only $1500. 

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/5673359430.html










Also, a whole fire truck for $1400.  Sure the engine is probably wrecked but still . . .










https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/cto/5657290872.html

What could possible go wrong with a $1000 V12 BMW? 

https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/5672265902.html


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

I almost want to go look at it. :laugh: 
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/5648854750.html
Volvo V70


Wish it was bigger though


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...om/1164113826?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

0dd_j0b said:


> I almost want to go look at it. :laugh:
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/5648854750.html
> Volvo V70
> 
> ...


Dayum! 330K miles? I want that just so I can say "my car has 330K miles":laugh:


----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)

This is tempting...

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5668142854.html




















One owner, and only 132k miles. That thing probably has another 150k in it with routing maintenance, and it looks really clean in the pics.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

BrianC said:


> This is tempting...
> 
> https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5668142854.html
> 
> ...


Dang. That's super clean. I regularly see tons of 300,000 + mile examples, this one still has tons of life left. :thumbup:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

That LS400 is even a good price :thumbup:


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

872 miles since new Fiero. Wonderful photography as well. Could be a scam?

http://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/5658319293.html


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Does offer up count? 

https://offerupnow.com/item/detail/116200335/1988-acura-legend


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Some neat stuff I've found...

http://rmn.craigslist.org/cto/5660908079.html










http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5674611492.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Old BMW Day:

*1982 BMW 320/6 BAUR CONVERTIBLE - $16500*



> 1982 BMW 320/6 BAUR CONVERTIBLE. ORIGINAL GERMAN CAR IMPORTED TO CALIFORNIA IN 1984 FEDERALIZED AND CERTIFIED BY THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA. THIS IS A M20 6 CYLINDER 5 SPEED CAR. THIS IS A RUST FREE BEAUTIFUL CAR WITH ONLY 60,400 DOCUMENTED MILES.
> JUST HAD THE 60K MILE SERVICE WHICH INCLUDED REPLACEMENT OF TIMING BELT, FRONT SEALS, AND WATER PUMP. HAS NEW BATTERY, NEW OLD STOCK AM/FM/CASSETTE RADIO, BRAKE SERVICE, NEW WEBER CARBURETOR, NEW A/C COMPRESSOR, DRIER, COMPLETE A/C SERVICE, A/C BLOWS COLD. MOSTLY ORIGINAL PAINT, LIKE NEW VERY GOOD MICHELIN TIRES. BEAUTIFUL AND RARE CAR. ONLY 200 KNOWN TO EXIST IN USA. PRICE $16,500.00.


*1975 BMW 3.0CSI E9 - $10000*



> Hello. I am looking for someone who wants to turn this coupe into a six figure car. I am accepting offers for my taiga 1975 3.0csi. This is a rare opportunity and great car for restoration being that it is very complete and highly desirable. It needs complete restoration but has good bones. Unfortunately I am missing the title, but it can be had. A bill of sale can be provided from the two previous owners. I also have a complete and original paint 2800cs I can make a package buy with. Thank you for looking.
> 
> From BMW regarding the VIN:
> 
> The BMW 3.0 CSi VIN 4341154 was manufactured on July 01st, 1975 and delivered on July 09th, 1975 to Italy. The original colour was Taiga metallic, paint code 072.



*
1988 BMW 325i E30 Wagon (right hand drive RHD) - $9000*



> I have ran into some financial issues so I'm posting my baby up for sale. This car is very popular and I get inquiries to buy it quite a lot, here is your chance.
> 
> Considering selling my unicorn. it's a 1988 325i e30 wagon, right hand drive, 5 speed manual. if you know e30's you know wagons where never sold here in the US. this is an extremely rare car. I guarantee you will never see one again. it was imported from london 2 years ago when it reached 25 years old and did not have to comply with the emmissions or DOT requirements for importation. it is tagged and titled 100% legit and insured with state farm. this one in particular is pretty clean.
> 
> ...


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

That poor E9


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

I want that E30 wagon, and I want it reverted back to original.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

This is all I want in life:

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5669198312.html


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

veedubman72 said:


> That poor E9


Missing title in AZ means bonded title and inspections for a few years to get her on the road, no thanks.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

Joosh said:


> This is all I want in life:
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5669198312.html



except for the hood and taillights I LOVE this! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Joosh said:


> This is all I want in life:
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5669198312.html


Seems to be all show and no go. And the show is pretty ugly at that. :what:


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/5664520704.html

https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/5686607308.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

I always thought the LT5 was a great looking engine

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

It sure is.


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

That E30 wagon is cool as hell but man it must take some getting used to to operate a manual with the left hand.

I get mixed feelings from ads where they post a ton of new parts installed / maintenance done. On the one hand, it's great to know that a vehicle has a whole new suspension or belts or whatever, but on the other it makes me wonder what makes the seller want to get rid of it after dumping all that money into it.

Anyway here's another cool E30 wagon:
http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/5627299929.html?lang=es&cc=mx


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Alex W said:


> That E30 wagon is cool as hell but man it must take some getting used to to operate a manual with the left hand.


if you can play baseball and catch with your left, it's not that hard.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

https://ksu.craigslist.org/cto/5684589410.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

weirdajs said:


> https://ksu.craigslist.org/cto/5684589410.html


Does that belong to Schnell?


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

Alex W said:


> That E30 wagon is cool as hell but man it must take some getting used to to operate a manual with the left hand.


Not at all, you will get a hang of it very quick. I've driven cars all over the world, you will be surprised how easy it is to change sides.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

I honestly don't know


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

weirdajs said:


> I honestly don't know


It's an inside joke.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

DrewSXR said:


> Not at all, you will get a hang of it very quick. I've driven cars all over the world, you will be surprised how easy it is to change sides.


This, very easy to change side.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hah, I actually know the guy who owns that E9.

https://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/5682693260.html









https://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/5675440177.html









Has problems but is interesting, and I have the dollars to purchase it :sly:
https://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/5669624733.html


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

A.Wilder said:


> I always thought the LT5 was a great looking engine
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


It's just a great engine. Butter smooth and is actually good for 8000rpm.


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/5680906549.html


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

am I the only one who thinks this is super tempting?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/ottawa/1968-t-bird/1127232062?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Dravenport said:


> am I the only one who thinks this is super tempting?
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/ottawa/1968-t-bird/1127232062?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


$3k for rusty garbage :screwy:


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Nealric said:


> $3k for rusty garbage :screwy:


I agree. That thing is a pile. 
It'd be next to impossible to find restoration parts for it. 
You could spend $40,000 restoring it, and you'd have a _sweet_ $15,000 car.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

saron81 said:


> I agree. That thing is a pile.
> It'd be next to impossible to find restoration parts for it.
> You could spend $40,000 restoring it, and you'd have a _sweet_ $15,000 car.


it's that hard to find parts for some old fords?


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Dravenport said:


> it's that hard to find parts for some old fords?


Mechanical parts you'd probably be okay with, but trim and sheet metal (a lot of which will be one year specific) would be hard to come by... especially for a car that wasn't that popular.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

saron81 said:


> Mechanical parts you'd probably be okay with, but trim and sheet metal (a lot of which will be one year specific) would be hard to come by... especially for a car that wasn't that popular.


Right. I will take mechanical neglect ANY day over a rusty body and destroyed interior. Unless you have some specific emotional attachment to a specific car, it never makes sense to undertake the type of restoration this car requires unless the end result is going to be worth six figures.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

FoarMan said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/5680906549.html


 And my favorite color too :thumbup:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Nealric said:


> Right. I will take mechanical neglect ANY day over a rusty body and destroyed interior. Unless you have some specific emotional attachment to a specific car, it never makes sense to undertake the type of restoration this car requires unless the end result is going to be worth six figures.


hmm interesting and good to know


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Never seen one of these before. Face only a mother could love :laugh:


















http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/5683626737.html


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

looks like a santa fe with a birth defect


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/5693970393.html


----------



## shimps1 (Jul 22, 2012)

This thing could be really awesome. Only asking $1k too.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

1990 Skyline GT-R in Palm Coast, Fl.
$20,000





http://daytona.craigslist.org/cto/5690848286.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HackAC said:


> http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/5693970393.html


Beat up old Toyota is a cool craigslist find?


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Your telling me your not into that purple tape, and ratchet strap?


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

DUB0RA said:


> Never seen one of these before. Face only a mother could love :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After seeing this I thought, well, anything flies on this website.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

1983 Ford Ranger *Diesel* 2.2 

I never knew these came in a diesel. How rare are these?

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=40790673&cat=656&lpid=3&search=&ad_cid=3


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/5696333598.html





































































> I'm selling my 1991 Honda beat that was imported legally and I have title in hand, it is also titled correctly under the original jdm vin. It is very clean throughout and well taken care of in Japan and it shows in the condition. It has 91,500km or 56,855 miles and I've put 1,500 miles on it since owning it with zero problems whatsoever. This is a kei car in Japan so the maximum motor size is 660cc 3 cylinder and Honda added factory itb's that sound glorious right behind your head. The car is basically stock except for mugen suspension, Enkei wheels 14" r 13" f, and a nardi steering wheel. Everything works including the optional gathers factory stereo and speaker pods in the dash, it also has the optional rear wing, very hard to find rear luggage rack, factory floor mats, and I have the factory owners manual. It has a brand new top with no tears and doesn't leak at all. This is one of the funnest cars I've driven and it gets looks and questions everywhere you go


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*

wow 8200 doesn't sound too bad for that. The zebra interior is ridiculous :laugh:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

That's a cheaper price than you'd get from the larger importers.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

HackAC said:


> After seeing this I thought, well, anything flies on this website.


Isuzu VehiCROSS is a cool, unique and exceedingly rare vehicle. It fits perfectly in this thread. Your beater Camry example really has no special interest whatsoever and is not a "find" in any sense of the word.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Here are some local CL "finds" I thought were interesting, not your run of the mill



> RARE Nissan nx TURBO built 💨💨💨 - $3800
> I'm selling my 1991 Nissan nx t-top with a sr20swap with 13k in receipts for the following :
> Sr20 Gti-R swap
> Custom inter cooler piping
> ...





> Fiat 126P - Rare in US! - $7000
> Selling a vintage 1983 fiat, imported from Poland less than a year ago. Vehicle is registered as an Antique and just received a $500 tune-up.
> 
> This car is so much fun to drive around town, it'll leave a grin on your face every time. It is also very unique, and gets comments, horns, and waves every time I drive it.
> ...





> LANCIA 037 replica group B rally car (Va)
> LANCIA 037 replica , built on a 1988 Toyota mr2 , runs great drives great , AC , 4 cly stock Toyota motor , 5 speed , new complete clutch kit , just needs final prep for paint , has HELLA RALLY LIGHTS , no rust or rot , and it's don't need inspection its a antique , it's titled as a Toyota mr2 , it's got low miles , and a clea va title in my name , ,,,,,,NEED TO SELL IM MOVING AND HAVE TOO MANY TOYS , SO PHOTOS COMMING SOON , AND I WILL POST PHOTOS SO DONT ASK , ,,,,,ITS PROBABLY THE ONLY LANCIA 037 replica in the states , just putting add on and give me 3 to 5 days to post more photos , contact me by email with name and how to call u , I don't check my email every day so please be patient thanks for looking,,,,, RENAULT AUSTIN FIAT DATSUN TOYOTA RARE ONO OF A KIND





> 1951 CHEVY 3100 PICKUP - $24500 (HUME, VA)
> Up for sale is a 1951 Chevy 5 window pickup. It is on a 1996 Chevy S10 Chassis that lays frame. This truck CANNOT go any lower! Lays frame, running boards and fenders flat on the ground. Lowest truck at every show. Conveniently on air ride suspension that makes cruising the highway and city streets comfortably-adjustable. All suspension and steering parts were rebuilt with MOOG components. The rear of the truck is three linked and C notched. Low mileage, Chevy 5.7 350 CI backed with a TH350 that I had serviced before it was put in.
> 
> The body is an all original paint, with wonderful patina. I had the floors, all four cab corners, door bottoms, kick panels and rocker panels replaced to have a structural, good looking, and quiet truck.
> ...





> Dodge B1B 1/2 ton short bed Trade - $17000
> Dodge Truck B1B 6 1/2 foot short bed. Numbers matching. Drive it anywhere.
> The decals are vinyl and could be removed if you are not a fan of the Andy Griffith Show. The spot lights and siren are functional. This truck features the original operating AM radio which is pretty rare in Dodge trucks of this era. Heat and the "Pilot House" windows were also options when these trucks were manufactured. It features a full size spare and which is housed under the bed with the factory tire carrier. If you have any questions or would like additional photographs of anything in particular please contact me via email. That said this truck is not a trailer queen but close to it. It has been enjoyed at some shows but mainly parades and law enforcement events. Other than the stickers and siren this truck is frame off restored to factory original. Truck has a clear Maryland title in my fathers name.Â
> We also have about $5K in rare hard to find parts for these pilot house trucks.
> ...





> 1997 Land Cruiser - $4600 (Arlington)
> 1997 Land Cruiser for sale. Reliable, solid, great-running truck. 207k and counting. Dark Green. AWD all wheel drive. Third row seat. No rust.
> $4600. Price is firm. Well below blue book and value for an increasingly rare truck.
> Regular oil changes; OEM parts.
> ...





> 1987 Mercedes 190e 2.3-16 Cosworth - $7000 (Manassas Park)
> THIS IS A SUPER RARE CAR OF FEWER THAN 2200 WERE BROUGHT TO THE USA
> LEGALLY IN 1986/87. THIS IS AN AUTO-TRANS SO IT'S EVEN RARER.
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Nx2000 turbo.

Anybody here ever bought a heavily pre-modified used car and it wasn't a nightmare?


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

DUB0RA said:


> Never seen one of these before. Face only a mother could love :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dravenport said:


> looks like a santa fe with a birth defect





HackAC said:


> After seeing this I thought, well, anything flies on this website.



Troll harder next time.




freedomgli said:


> Isuzu VehiCROSS is a cool, unique and exceedingly rare vehicle. It fits perfectly in this thread. Your beater Camry example really has no special interest whatsoever and is not a "find" in any sense of the word.


This guy gets it. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

More


> Fiat 126P 1990 - Mini Mini Cooper - $5400 (Ashburn)
> 1990 Fiat 126P (Maluch) for sale, located in Chantilly, Virginia.
> Car has been imported from Poland early April 2016, and is in Chantilly, Virginia with all the paperwork in order (Custom Clearance documents, DOT letters, EPA exemption letter, etc.) and is ready to be registered in USA.
> It is over 25 years old which makes it a classic/vintage/antique in USA.
> ...





> 1968 MGC GT for Sale - $20900 (Vienna, Va)
> This car sale is active.
> 
> Downsizing and running out of garage space! Beautiful rare driver car w/ original, matching numbers inline straight six engine. Many restored areas of the car to include wheels, chrome bumpers, interior carpet and headliner, electric. Car was updated with front and rear Koni shocks, new brakes and pads.
> ...





> NISSAN PAO 1989 CLEAN 5 speed - $7000 (Fulton MD/DC suburbs)
> SELLING A 1989 NISSAN PAO
> 
> A TRUE *CLEAN* CLASSIC COLLECTABLE / Trophy winner at local car show
> ...





> 1962 Triumph TR-3B - $42500 (Fairfax)
> Stunning, fully restored, award winning 1962 Triumph TR3B owned for 11 years. #486 of only 2,804 produced. Ready for show or driving. New white top and professionally restored white original side curtains. Neither top nor side curtains have ever been used. Black tonneau and "stick" covers as good as new. Black leather seats with white piping. Car was delivered to Baltimore from England and then to Petersburg, Virginia. Have British Motor Industry Certificate of Authenticity. Complete set of tools, including tool roll and engine hand crank. Engine rebuilt, balanced and blueprinted. All-syncromesh overdrive transmission. Switch controlled electric fan on radiator. Engine has jet coated headers. Have original black air filters with decals in mint condition. Wheels are Panasports and look like period Minilites. Vredestein radials with less than 3,000 miles. Unused Vredestein spare tire. Original steel wheels in excellent condition. Owner's handbook and shop manual. Sun visors and wind wings. Custom made indoor car cover.
> 
> Hagerty shows the value of the car to range from $39,700 to $54,800.
> ...





> 1959 Austin Healey 3000 MK I - $49900 (washington DC)
> 1959 Austin Healey 3000 MK I - $49,900
> 
> http://www.classicmotorsdc.com/1959.../980/7458842/Craigslist/19654127/Details.aspx
> ...





> 1954 Cadillac Coupe deVille - $46000 (Clifton VA)
> 1954 Cadillac Coupe deVille beautifully restored in original colors and fabrics. New engine, transmission, exhaust, interior and lots of new chrome. First class paint job, solid undercarriage, excellent glass, working power windows, power seat, spotlight, and radio. Wide whitewall tires and rare Kelsey Hayes Cadillac Sabre wheels. Excellent driver. $46,000.





> 1987 GMC Caballero - $11500 (clifton, va)
> 1987 GMC Caballero - Last year or manufacture(Very Rare only 1882 Made). Gauges/Tach/4 speed Automatic Trans with Overdrive/ All new Interior - Leather Seats & Door Panels / New Headliner & Visors & Rug/ All new door & window Weatherstrip / Upgraded Sound System with Remote / 305 Hi-Perf Engine - Completely Rebuilt/ New Alternator, Starter, Belts, Hoses, Air Injector Tubes / New AC System- Compressor & Hoses, Upgraded to 134a / Extremely clean engine compartment & Underside / Rear Air Shocks / New Falken Tires & Devino Mags / Original Rally Steel Rally Wheels with New Hubcaps and Trim Rings available /New front SS Facia & Custom Rear Bumper / 2.56 Performance Rear Axle / Remote Door Opening / Car Completely Dismantled & Repainted / Antique Tags & No Personal Property Tax / MPG: 17 city& 22 highway on unleaded regular gas. True and Very Rare Classic. $11,500 or reasonable offers. Over $23,000 invested. Excellent shape.





> 1967 Ford Ranchero Fairlane 500 427Ci - $13000 (Fairfax)
> 1967 Ford Ranchero Fairlane 500
> 
> -427Ci (351 windsor-based, stroked to 427.
> ...





> 1979 Ranchero - $12500 (Arlington, VA)
> For sale a 1979 Ranchero, in very good condition, $12,500 or Best Offer!
> 
> The paint has a deep shine - the previous owner said this vehicle had an $8,000 paint job. Great Washington Redskins colors. It has some small paint chips but no dents or major scratches. Some of the aluminum trim is oxidized and worn - but the chrome on the bumpers make them look like new and overall it looks great. Since buying this vehicle last June for $12,800 - I've made the following improvements:
> ...





> Dodge Superbee 1970 - $35000
> Vehicle Description: You are looking at a 1970 Dodge SUPER BEE with a 383/335HP V-8, 4-Speed. This car comes with power steering, am-radio (not working), ralley wheels/NEW radial tires, vinyl BUCKET seats, FACTORY PISTOL GRIP 4-SPEED, console, vinyl top, dual exhaust with Flowmaster mufflers (sounds awesome), RARE Original Jamaica Blue Irid car with white interior. 383/335hp V-8 (rare mopar blue engine ) block casting #(2468130-12/0G246692) casting date #(7/70) Transmission #(PP8333104/0G246692)! Paint is in excellent condition. Interior is in great shape. Vinyl top is in great shape. VERY SOLID CAR from Missouri. Older restoration that LQQKS GREAT. Get ready for summer. This car is a major head turner, nothing but crowds come around when this beauty is displayed. Decoding of Fender Tag: Bottom to Top, Left to Right Code Description E63 383-4 Barrel D21 Heavy Duty 4-Speed Manual Transmission WM23 W = Dodge Coronet / Charger M = Medium 23 = 2 Door Hardtop NOG N = 383 330HP OR 335HP 1-4BBL 8 CYL 0 = 1970 G = St. Louis, MO, USA 246692 Sequence Number '246692' EB7 Paint Code: Medium Blue Metallic / Jamaica Blue Irid M6XW Trim Grade/Style/Color M = Medium 6 = Vinyl Bucket Seats X = Black EW1 Upper Door Frame: White / Alpine White 622 Date Built: 6 / 22 / 1970 151778 Order Number: 151778 EB7 Roof Type OR Color: Medium Blue Metallic / Jamaica Blue Irid C16 Console w/ Buckets C55 Bucket Seats G33 Left Hand Outside Mirror - Manual / Chrome J25 3 Speed Variable Wipers M21 Roof Drip Rail Moldings R11 Music Master Radio AM V6W White Longitude Sports Stripe END End of Codes THE CURRENT VALUE WITH www.nadaguides.com $49,950
> 
> SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY. CASH ONLY.





> 1967 Austin London Cab RHD - $4500 (strasburg Va)
> 1967 Austin "London Cab" this is a rare Austin and in very decent condition. it's right hand drive with stick shift, has it's original engine which is a large 4 cylinder. interior is very good, some of the doorpanels which were plastic have cracked or broken and would probably most easily be replaced with vinyl. jump seats are spring loaded and only stay in the down position if someone is sitting on them. this car even smells good inside, not musty. I have it at a shop in Martinsburg Wva at the moment to have the rebuilt starter installed and make sure it's roadworthy, also just found out it needs new clutch master and/or slave cylinders. could use new tires the ones on it are too big. feel free to call with any questions. almost forgot to mention, it comes with a parts car that has complete drivetrain, unpainted chrome bumpers, and lots of other spare parts. I have the wheelcovers for the nice one, they are in good shape just not visible in my photos. might consider a part trade, I have a real need for a diesel 3/4 ton extended cab 4x4 pickup..but might consider others trades as well


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

zeewhiz said:


> Troll harder next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so because i find the car hideously ugly I must be trolling? cool story bro :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't know whether it is original (ie. not a recreation) or worth the price but that is pretty sweet. 



freedomgli said:


> More
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

them Polski Fiats!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Fined said:


> them Polski Fiats!


I figured Vad would get a kick out of them, too.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> Here are some local CL "finds" I thought were interesting, not your run of the mill


Why post images without links? You buying them all? :banghead:


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

freedomgli said:


> Isuzu VehiCROSS is a cool, unique and exceedingly rare vehicle. It fits perfectly in this thread. Your beater Camry example really has no special interest whatsoever and is not a "find" in any sense of the word.


Agreed, but that's no Camry.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HackAC said:


> Agreed, but that's no Camry.


Meh, Camry, Solara, still a beat up old Toyota that isn't particularly rare or interesting. The point of this thread is to post stuff that is cool and interesting.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/5688495253.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

suburbangeorge said:


> Why post images without links? You buying them all? :banghead:


I posted the links to every single one of them directly under each image. I don't know why you can't see them but that's a you problem.


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

http://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/5665596113.html










No interior or engine bay pics, but the exterior looks tip top.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

FigureFive said:


> http://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/5665596113.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have always wanted one of those


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dravenport said:


> I have always wanted one of those


Me too  

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Dravenport said:


> I have always wanted one of those





philf1fan2 said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


me 3. such an awesome and classic design. :thumbup:


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> I have always wanted one of those





philf1fan2 said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk





jreed1337 said:


> me 3. such an awesome and classic design. :thumbup:


I've had two of them. If you're tall, you won't fit. I'm 6'4". I had one when I was 17 and one when I was 25.

They handle well, have a wonderfully put together interior and they ride pretty nice. And they're beautiful.

Kind of slow, but still a good experience.

Chris


----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)

Browsing CL for a sub-$7500 car for my son...found this rare appliance:











What makes it rare, you ask?











https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5704185182.html


Can't be a big market for manual Camrys. Only 82k miles and seller is asking $7400, but I bet someone could pick this up for ~$6500... would be a great deal at that price.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BrianC said:


> Browsing CL for a sub-$7500 car for my son...found this rare appliance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does a stick overcome the general Camryness. Is it like eating oatmeal with a fork? :sly:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> How does a stick overcome the general Camryness. Is it like eating oatmeal with a fork? :sly:


My parents had a camary we before their new Buick regal and I liked driving it more than their Buick, a stick would only help IMO. I'm sure it would get good mpg's, last for ever and with good tires probably not be to bad to drive.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*

my aunt had a manual camry. she's always had manual cars.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Crispyfritter said:


> I've had two of them. If you're tall, you won't fit. I'm 6'4". I had one when I was 17 and one when I was 25.
> 
> They handle well, have a wonderfully put together interior and they ride pretty nice. And they're beautiful.
> 
> ...


I'm only 5'10


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> I'm only 5'10


Only?
Nah man, own it.
Be a proud 5'10.
Try this, "luckily I'm 5'10".

Personally I'm too tall for many of my formally favorite cars.
That makes me sad.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/5691749953.html


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Mazda/RX-7/HAMILTON/Ontario/19_9507920_/?showcpo=ShowCPO&orup=1_15_25











It may be the fresh paint that has me looking, but this is the cleanest FC I've ever seen and that includes mine. If i didn't just move into a condo, I would be seriously tempted.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Elite_Deforce said:


> http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Mazda/RX-7/HAMILTON/Ontario/19_9507920_/?showcpo=ShowCPO&orup=1_15_25
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I would. And with the conversion rate that looks something like $3300 or thereabouts.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

> *1971 porsche 911 - $6300 (new west) *hide this posting
> 
> 
> © craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
> ...


http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/cto/5707306709.html


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

> *1990 Chevrolet Corvette 2dr Coupe ZR-1 ZR1 - $16900 *(Burrell Auto Group-Port Moody) hide this posting
> 
> 1990 Chevrolet Corvette
> 
> ...





> *1986 Mustang GT Cobra - $7000 obo - $7000 (Langley)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *1989 trans am gta - $3500 (surrey) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/5707178069.html
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/5624758974.html


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

88c900t said:


> You know I would. And with the conversion rate that looks something like $3300 or thereabouts.


Yes the price is definitely right given the extra goodies included. The interior also looks immaculate.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

MGQ said:


> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/cto/5707306709.html


Selling the VIN tag?


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

2.3 Turbo swapped Merkur Scorpio

http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/cto/5700736449.html


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Heavy Breathing...

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5710148257.html


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

"Needs bodywork" :laugh:









http://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/5699852372.html

I guess the nature of the body damage shouldn't surprise me given the fact that the car is in New Haven... Crafty of them to use one of the holes to hold the bumper on, though :beer:.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Full EJ22 swap $1k


















And a Justy for $950









wish i had space


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5688918815.html


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/5717315147.html

49k mile 03 Jetta GLI (aka 24v VR6 goodness) seemingly stock, plus it's come full circle and I think Reflex Silver is a cool color again :thumbup:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

homerdash said:


> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/5717315147.html
> 
> 49k mile 03 Jetta GLI (aka 24v VR6 goodness) seemingly stock, plus it's come full circle and I think Reflex Silver is a cool color again :thumbup:


i like the mk3 in silver. something about the sharper lines makes it pop a bit more imo. Plus it seems like EVERY mk4 is silver :laugh:










this car needs textured euro bumpers, or at least texture the NA bumpers :laugh:


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

I want it ! 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5707343112.html











I love this ! SAS vehicross ! 

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5694738137.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5713758867.html


> 2017 Pt bruiser
> 
> For trade one of a kind pt cruiser has rebuilt engine installed was running but has been sitting and now won't start has dual stacks that are the actual exhaust want to trade what do you have text pics of your trade


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

20,000 miles 1986 Mustang SVO $7250
http://youngstown.craigslist.org/cto/5698480683.html


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Lithium Lotus said:


> 20,000 miles 1986 Mustang SVO $7250
> http://youngstown.craigslist.org/cto/5698480683.html


A buddy of mine had an 84 SVO in highschool. I may be wrong but I think the 85/86 got a slight power bump. That car was a ****in blast! Even moreso than my 5.0 that I had.

I don't trust mileage on 5 digit odometers. Every fox on Craigslist conveniently has under 100k miles :sly:. This one is pretty damn clean though.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

A.Wilder said:


> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5688918815.html


I've been kind of toying with the idea of getting this, although I already have a dedicated track car. The ad mentions it comes with a trailer too! That's a seriously good deal for anyone.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been on an old ford kick lately

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/cto/5719648202.html

































http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5709736558.html


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

That Ford Cortina wagon is badass!


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

Emails are out to the seller for interior and bay shots. May just do this.

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5714346891.html

1981 Volkswagen Dasher Diesel - $2800


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

Sweet Dasher!

Chris


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Crispyfritter said:


> Sweet Dasher!


Two words that up until just now, had never been uttered in the same sentence before.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Two words that up until just now, had never been uttered in the same sentence before.


Let me one up myself.

_Beautiful Chevette_










Chris


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

Crispyfritter said:


> Let me one up myself.
> 
> _Beautiful Chevette_


Bonus points for bored girlfriend in pic!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Found one for the lower it crowd










https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/5722435833.html


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Considering this car, I'm just not sure about buying a car with this many miles. I'd have to do something about the wheels and trim too but I've always wanted a Saab

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/5684177216.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

01tj said:


> Considering this car, I'm just not sure about buying a car with this many miles. I'd have to do something about the wheels and trim too but I've always wanted a Saab
> 
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/5684177216.html


It's not the miles that concerns me, but the fact that it's one of the worst Saabs reliability wise (pre 2004 9-5) and it was obviously owned by a scene kid.


If you've always wanted a SAAB, there are many, many better choices out there that span a quarter century. A 9-5 that isn't an 04+ 2.3 aero is about the last Saab I'd recommend, and it's about $2000 overpriced. If you have any questions about Saabs, feel free to ask.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

88c900t said:


> It's not the miles that concerns me, but the fact that it's one of the worst Saabs reliability wise (pre 2004 9-5) and it was obviously owned by a scene kid.
> 
> 
> If you've always wanted a SAAB, there are many, many better choices out there that span a quarter century. A 9-5 that isn't an 04+ 2.3 aero is about the last Saab I'd recommend, and it's about $2000 overpriced. If you have any questions about Saabs, feel free to ask.


Thanks for the info, I thought the 2.3 was pretty reliable. I think I just missed out on this car

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/5712518111.html



















We've been racking up the miles on our vehicles a lot lately making several 100 mile/day trips and I'd like to find something fun reliable for cheap. Kind of hard finding something that is all three though


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

01tj said:


> Found one for the lower it crowd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh man for $1300 its very tempting. rebuilt title but you could probably sell the engine and interior and make money off that.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

01tj said:


> Thanks for the info, I thought the 2.3 was pretty reliable. I think I just missed out on this car
> 
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/5712518111.html
> 
> ...


That is more like it:thumbup:, and a good price to boot


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

88c900t said:


> That is more like it:thumbup:, and a good price to boot


Sold right before I called. It looked like it was well cared for and I probably could have paid cash for it.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

So much want.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/5715337993.html



Craigslist said:


> Offering up a great little wagon. Mint? No. Show car? Nope, but a scarce car to find in this condition. Straight body for the most part with a few small dents, bruises and battle scars but plenty presentable and it's OG mustard paint polishes up well. The only rust is on the front valance (have a replacement), a bit on the lower tailgate opening and a few bubbles here and there. This a strong running and shifting car with a recently transplanted 1980 3tc 1800 in front of a 5spd.. A Weber progressive 2bbl, Pacesetter header and 2.5" exhaust exiting through a Superflow muffler help move it along. The interior is complete and better than average minus a glove box door (working on that) Front Seats could use some attention. A set of (5) 15" mid-80s Cressida spare wheels add the OEM-but-oversized look to the car. Vintage 1978 WA plates and Dealer frame add a finishing period touch.
> 
> New parts include re-gasketed 3tc, clutch with turned flywheel, shocks, clutch slave and hose, all engine hoses, shocks, header and complete exhaust system, U-joints
> 
> ...


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Keeping the wagon theme going, here's one I thought was kinda cool

"Rust free and always garaged. V4 motor, 4 speed column shift transmission"



















http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/5721468153.html


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

From CL: 
"I am going to let it go for $1200 and I am also going to recycle it for more if there is no interest. This is really a great car that just needs a leak fixed! I have too much on my plate at the moment and can not deal with this. Get it before it's gone!! The time has come to let go of my fun little grocery getter that I have had for many years. It is very fun driving around on the windy roads and I have replaced many parts over the years and kept up with routine maintenance... however this is car does not come without some things that need to be addressed before it is a daily driver. I will make a list of the pros and cons for you and I will likely only consider selling it to someone with a decent mechanical aptitude. The reg is current and it just passed smog w/ flying colors. "

1983 VW Scirocco
1.8l 8v engine 5 speed manual transmission

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/cto/5681625771.html


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> 1983 VW Scirocco
> 1.8l 8v engine 5 speed manual transmission
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/cto/5681625771.html


for that price I hope somebody saves it. :thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

MGQ said:


> for that price I hope somebody saves it. :thumbup:


guy has been trying to sell it for a really long time. at least 6 months. something must be horribly wrong with it that isn't disclosed in the ad. :laugh:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

FoarMan said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/5680906549.html


Ad deleted. How much was this thing?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

VadGTI said:


> Ad deleted. How much was this thing?


If memory serves me it was around $6000. I know for sure it was under $7000, and it was newer too (07-08)


----------



## Justin (Mar 7, 2006)

MGQ said:


> for that price I hope somebody saves it. :thumbup:


I had my 88 16v for sale for $1200 for 6 months before I traded a friend


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


> guy has been trying to sell it for a really long time. at least 6 months. something must be horribly wrong with it that isn't disclosed in the ad. :laugh:



First is probably location. Tons of people in the Bay Area but Boulder Creek is not convenient to many of them. Second it's an '82. An '81 would have been long gone. Third it's a mess. If someone really wanted an '82, they'd just buy a nice one rather than spend a bunch of time and money to come up with a car that wasn't worth much. http://www.nadaguides.com/Classic-Cars/1982/Volkswagen/Scirocco/2-Door-Coupe/Values


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Check this out.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5721971606.html


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> Check this out.
> 
> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5721971606.html


Elio, eat your heart out :laugh:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Justin said:


> I had my 88 16v for sale for $1200 for 6 months before I traded a friend





suburbangeorge said:


> First is probably location. Tons of people in the Bay Area but Boulder Creek is not convenient to many of them. Second it's an '82. An '81 would have been long gone. Third it's a mess. If someone really wanted an '82, they'd just buy a nice one rather than spend a bunch of time and money to come up with a car that wasn't worth much. http://www.nadaguides.com/Classic-Cars/1982/Volkswagen/Scirocco/2-Door-Coupe/Values


I guess I've spent enough years in the rust belt that that looks like a solid start to a project to me. when you're looking for "a nice one" version of any old car, things like interior and mechanical condition enter into the equation a lot less than "how rusty is it". :laugh: I think everyone knows that Mk1 'roccos are worth more though.


----------



## dk58 (Apr 23, 2008)

rsclyrt said:


> So much want.
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/5715337993.html



 if that was closer I'd already own it


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

MGQ said:


> I guess I've spent enough years in the rust belt that that looks like a solid start to a project to me. when you're looking for "a nice one" version of any old car, things like interior and mechanical condition enter into the equation a lot less than "how rusty is it". :laugh: I think everyone knows that Mk1 'roccos are worth more though.


Yeah, I know the "rust belt" issues. But that is there and this here. I tried to GIVE AWAY a 16V Scirocco rolling shell with 95K miles and a clean title for like two years with no takers. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3822989-Free-88-16V-Scirocco-Shell-With-Title-in-SF-Bay-Area&highlight=scirocco Had people from far away wish for it but no takers. Only mentioned the Scirocco 1 because I so disrespect VW for giving us the Scirocco 2 after hitting a home run with the Scirocco 1. Would not have had that car to give away except that I bought it for $300 for parts.


----------



## modernday (Jul 7, 2016)

*5-Pontiac Fiero's - $3000*

5-Pontiac Fiero's - $3000http://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/5715802163.html


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

modernday said:


> 5-Pontiac Fiero's - $3000http://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/5715802163.html


1985Jetta is already cashing in his grass-cutting money. Or Army retirement money, depending upon who he is this month. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

All the best from the 70's, 80's, AND 90's:
A 1977 Porsche 911 club racer with a 993 body kit and a 1988 3.2L engine, price not listed.










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/5726754976.html


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

rsclyrt said:


> So much want.
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/5715337993.html


Now updated with engine pic, but no interior pics


----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)

Camouflage truck for sale....










http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/lyn/5684705739.html


If I were to guess, I'd say the truck probably needs new tires.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

This looks minty.

http://lacrosse.craigslist.org/cto/5694807965.html?lang=en&cc=gb


















:what:
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/5685552894.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> 1985Jetta is already cashing in his grass-cutting money. Or Army retirement money, depending upon who he is this month. :thumbup:


:laugh:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Not craigslist but local FB car page


















$19,999
fully built rotor turbo samurai 
Almost 500 hp at 17 psi


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> 1985Jetta is already cashing in his grass-cutting money. Or Army retirement money, depending upon who he is this month. :thumbup:


It get's a little stranger this week.












Sonderwunsch said:


> :what:
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/5685552894.html


Not a great era of Cadillac yet I love the DeVille convertible conversions.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5693340558.html












> *1981 Honda Prelude - $3495*
> How cool is this. A 1981 Honda Prelude with 56,000 original miles, one owner with one repair. Lots of love has got this to running condition. New springs, brakes. All original interior that is like brand new. Car is southern Illinois with NO RUST. Air conditioning blows not super cold, needs recharge. Car is 5 speed runs and drive like a new car. Tires are nice. Once in a lifetime to own a Honda classic. There is also an extra parts car with only 48,000 original miles offered on a another craigslist ad. That car is rusty but motor runs fine and is an automatic. Call for an appointment to come and drive it you will be impressed. Car was owned by elderly woman and it shows. Original spare tire never used, with tools, extra new parts muffler, etc. see to believe. Original AM-FM radio works. Just took on a 400 mile trip 40 MPG unbelievable for 35 years old.


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> All the best from the 70's, 80's, AND 90's:
> A 1977 Porsche 911 club racer with a 993 body kit and a 1988 3.2L engine, price not listed.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man! I need one of these hahaha


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

cylinders: 8 cylinders
fuel: diesel


http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/5735855169.html


----------



## shimps1 (Jul 22, 2012)

This has to be a scam, right?

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/5736110129.html


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

shimps1 said:


> This has to be a scam, right?
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/5736110129.html


Gee

Ya think??


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

A few interesting ones in NY / NJ:

'79 Volvo 242 DL Coupe & 5-speed with 82k miles for $1300

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/5736769890.html










'88 Camry All-Trac 5-speed for $1k

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/5682327361.html










'84 "Four Eye" Mustang GT 2.3 Turbo for $1k

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5693899550.html


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> A few interesting ones in NY / NJ:
> 
> '79 Volvo 242 DL Coupe & 5-speed with 82k miles for $1300
> 
> ...


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Anyone know anything about these? 










Only 138k miles. Inspection is due, and the garage says it needs new exhaust, rear brakes and rotors, driver side muffler, AT catalytic converter, passenger rear shock, rear tires and a couple of bulbs. The check engine light is on. The inside of the trunk door needs a few pins to hold the panel in place (see photos). Priced low for quick sale.

Says it needs work, but $1200 doesn't sound too bad. 










The rear bumper appears to be the only exterior flaw. 

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/5700925526.html


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

01tj said:


> Anyone know anything about these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thing I have found regarding these cars. A lot of previous owners neglected the automatic transmissions, and did not change the fluid periodically. Most of the 850/V70 I've come across had ATF in them that looked like army coffee. 

I don't think the trans were particularly robust anyway, but the lack of maintenance may have been a big part of why. Not sure if Volvo called the trans "sealed for life" or what, but for some reason the Volvo wagon owners seem to have had an aversion to trans fluid changes.

The air conditioners are a problem area. The compressor clutches wear out...there is actually a bread tie fix for this if I recall. Also, the evaporator inside the car is prone to failure, and it's a major job to replace. As in, tear the whole dash out kind of thing.

The trunk trim thing was common. One of the aftermarket vendors for Volvo fans used to have a kit to fix it. 

My knowledge on these cars dates from a decade ago when I had a couple of Volvos, so I may be outdated. Just what I recall.

The 850s had crappy sheet metal where the front door hinges were, and the door check would often crack the sheet metal in the unibody. You could get this fixed, but it was a pain. The later (V70) might have had this resolved, I can't remember, but with the 850s of a couple years earlier it was common.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

01tj said:


> Anyone know anything about these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that rear shock is self leveling, they are $$$$. You can convert it to standard shocks but it requires new Springs etc and doesn't save you a ton in the end. It's at least the last year before electronic throttle. 

Sent from my NOKIA 3310 using Tapatalk®


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/cto/5739271763.html



> *1991 BMW 750il - $2200 (Burnaby) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin (Mar 7, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> All the best from the 70's, 80's, AND 90's:
> A 1977 Porsche 911 club racer with a 993 body kit and a 1988 3.2L engine, price not listed.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I looked at that car 12 years ago


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

01tj said:


> Anyone know anything about these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rear door is an easy fix, IPD sells little aluminum brackets to fix it. 

Another problem area is the rear end, they fail and aren't worth fixing imo. many just convert to FWD.

As mentioned, the transmission was sold as "sealed for life" but many say it needs to be flushed to keep it working properly. worth checking the fluid before a purchase.


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

Any feedback on these?

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/5726445012.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dslinc said:


> Any feedback on these?
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/5726445012.html


1. rust - you want to look under the battery tray in photo 20
2. vaporlock - he seems to have replaced the FI with a carb so it may not be an issue
3. there was no such thing as a 1.9. This is a 1.8 that was rebuilt.

Best year was probably the 1973 2.0 for the 4 cylinder.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*2009 Pontiac Solstice Coupe*



> 2009 Pontiac Solstice Coupe, 2.4, Auto, 30K miles, beautiful condition. All stock except for rear diffuser valance and GXP exhaust. Only 1266 coupes ever built.
> Asking $24,500 OBO. May consider partial trade. I can be reached at 813-956-350three.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Wait, they made Coupes in non turbo form? Wow. What a waste.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Numbersix said:


> Wait, they made Coupes in non turbo form? Wow. What a waste.


LSx swap cars IMO.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

1985 280SL 5 speed Euro Red/Black - $17700
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/5740953816.html

Never seen one of these with a manual before.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> 1985 280SL 5 speed Euro Red/Black - $17700
> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/5740953816.html
> 
> Never seen one of these with a manual before.


Ever since Wheeler Dealers S13E1 where they restomodified a 1987 Mercedes-Benz 560SL I've wanted a R107. I was never into them, always though they were plain Jane cruisers for rich house wives holding onto the past. But theirs was so money with the Euro lights, bumpers and Lorinser wheels. This Euro 280SL would be sweet with a new set of wheels, but I think it's a bit overpriced for a 6-cylinder model with a respray, dodgy looking wheels and an interior with needs. The optionally available Remotec alloy wheels may be period correct (especially if going for a Brabus look), but I'd rather see Lorinser LOs or maybe custom 3-piece Bundts or 15-holes.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> Ever since Wheeler Dealers S13E1 where they restomodified a 1987 Mercedes-Benz 560SL I've wanted a R107. I was never into them, always though they were plain Jane cruisers for rich house wives holding onto the past. But theirs was so money with the Euro lights, bumpers and Lorinser wheels. This Euro 280SL would be sweet with a new set of wheels, but I think it's a bit overpriced for a 6-cylinder model with a respray, dodgy looking wheels and an interior with needs. The optionally available Remotec alloy wheels may be period correct (especially if going for a Brabus look), but I'd rather see Lorinser LOs or maybe custom 3-piece Bundts or 15-holes.












the grill doesn't seem to fit the bumper. 

Is that an aftermarket bumper/cover?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://montreal.craigslist.ca/cto/5747930372.html?lang=en&cc=us


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

A.Wilder said:


> the grill doesn't seem to fit the bumper.
> 
> Is that an aftermarket bumper/cover?


I noticed the same thing while watching the latest Wheeler Dealers where they redid a 280sl. But looking at google images, it seems they all do that.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Not craigslist but local FB car page
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet! That is the kind of Samurai I'd expect to see drag racing in Puerto Rico. It's definitely strange and may be difficult to find a buyer, but it certainly is cool and unique. I found some more info here: http://www.oddimotive.com/2016/01/turbocharged-rotary-in-suzuki-samurai.html


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

This Toyota pickup is minty fresh!

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/5713667122.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> All the best from the 70's, 80's, AND 90's:
> A 1977 Porsche 911 club racer with a 993 body kit and a 1988 3.2L engine, price not listed.
> 
> 
> ...


In the 1990s many people were taking old, clapped out 911s and "upgrading" them with either Strosek or 993 fiberglass. While I like both looks when done well, they're often hack jobs owned by dreamers who want the expensive look but can't afford to maintain them. Today, a car like that is more likely to get backdated to 73RS look or R Gruppe "Outlaw" style. The ad for this one is rather scary. "964 club racer for sale" what exactly is 964 about a base 1977 911 with a 1988 3.2 Carrera motor swap? This is one of those cars that likely would have been worth much more if left alone or treated to a sympathetic restoration.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Can't say I've ever seen one of these before: *2009 Ecm current - $6500*



> For sale is the ultimate retirement community car, the 2009 Ecm current. This is a fully electric car. 60 miles on a full charge. Car has heat, power windows, tinted windows , Bluetooth stereo with hands free phone. sunroof , and is a blast to drive. Will effortlessly do 70mph . The car is 100% street legal and highway legal . Car has brand new tire with custom wheels and all batteries are brand new.
> Comes with factory rims and tires as well.
> Selling this little gem for 6500$
> I am located in Minneapolis Mn and can aid in shipping for the right buyer.
> ...


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Very mint very nice old burb.

http://fargo.craigslist.org/cto/5757199227.html



> 1991 Suburban MINT we ordered this truck new had a LeRoy's Custom Paint Murals painted entire truck. NO RUST has always been stored inside on concrete every winter never had snow on the vehicle. (It was started weekly- drove around block a few times to keep moving and battery all charged up) This has been our baby. We rarely take it out in the rain. Now with heavy hearts we decided to sell. Downsizing . We don't have to sell this but hope we can find this Suburban a special home.
> 
> It has 56,300 miles on truck. Everything works perfect. Not one repair is needed. Engine spotless as well as interior. No drips under body. No smoking, no pets or kids - we never ate in the truck either. It's like new SHOWROOM Quality. This truck will take a special buyer who loves a vehicle like this. It was the last largest style Chevrolet Suburban made. Next year 1992 went to a different body style and interior got smaller.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

I wanna drive that from here to Alaska and take my disposable kodak out of my fanny pack and snap a few shops of some Bison, and my Suburban, then develop them and hang them on my wood paneled walls in my man cave my wife respectfully will not enter.


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

Some interesting findings:



> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/5757225553.html
> MUSTANG SVO 1985 1/2
> 
> Family medical issues force us to get rid of our 1985 1/2 Ford Mustang SVO 4cylinder Turbo. There were only about 10,000 SVO's built, and this one is more rare, as it's an 85 1/2 with the 205hp motor; the 84's had 175hp, and the 86's, 200hp. It is Ford bright red 2R, fastback, with the bi-wing spoiler, but due to our issues has not been run for several years. The condition is fair to poor; since the issues began we have had to move the classic cars to the bottom of the priority list of attention and upkeep. It has 61,628 miles on the odometer and 'new', but deteriorating tires. There is a K&N air filter, and an MSD-6A electronic ignition. It has been run with synthetic oil the entire time. It was well cared for and loved before the medical issues forced a change in perspective. It has the Hurst 4-speed shifter that was stock--all is stock except the filter, ignition, muffler, and one tail light which is Mustang but not strict SVO (damaged one in hatchback). If you don't want to restore it, it would be good for parts...if necessary, but a shame! It would be an easier restoration, though the paint is poor and the cloth interior is still intact but needs attention. There is an extra muffler, too, as it needed that replaced to pass inspection before we had to turn our attention elsewhere. Call/txt/email; I'll return your contact ASAP--I can't answer right away. No SPAM emails! This car must go ASAP! Only interested parties. No conversation calls. Move quickly...it's going away regardless of your schedule.





> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/5744889196.html
> 2002 Audi S6
> 
> 2002 Audi S6 132k miles 7800.00. Rare, well maintained, hot rod Audi wagon. All stock besides the S8 tune. 360hp
> ...





> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/5729821663.html
> 
> 2012 Karma Fisker EXOTIC VERY RARE
> 
> am selling my gorgeous 2012 Karma fisker. I am selling the car due to the fact that I relocated and really have no use for the car. I have over 15k dollars of receipts for the car of maintenance. You will not find another fisker with these records anywhere. The car was only maintained at Fisker of Cherry Hill in New Jersey. This car is gorgeous and is definitely something you will not find around at any dealer. I am asking $48,500 If you have navy federal credit union a loan for this car would run around $850 a month. That means you would have to be able to get approved for that amount not pay me I am not a bank myself. The car has rebuilt title due to previous owner damaging engine so insurance company totaled the whole car but nothing is wrong with it and was never in a accident. The car also has 3M wrap all over in clear which cost $3,000 dollars alone. If interested please email me and we can discuss further how you cn take ownership of this car. This car is way nicer than a tesla or s550 trust me I have had plenty of bmws 750 and they cannot matchup to this car. Do not hesitate if you have navy fed or USAA lets get this deal done.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

no craigslist but, at least it'd be easy to get that 5.3 off of there for the swap! if it runs.. :laugh:

https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm...type=&lci=&str=51&ltnf=1&frmsr=1&sf=ferm-clos


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

> 2012 Karma Fisker EXOTIC VERY RARE
> 
> am selling my gorgeous 2012 Karma fisker. I am selling the car due to the fact that I relocated and really have no use for the car. I have over 15k dollars of receipts for the car of maintenance. You will not find another fisker with these records anywhere. The car was only maintained at Fisker of Cherry Hill in New Jersey. This car is gorgeous and is definitely something you will not find around at any dealer. *I am asking $48,500* If you have navy federal credit union a loan for this car would run around $850 a month. That means you would have to be able to get approved for that amount not pay me I am not a bank myself. *The car has rebuilt title* due to previous owner damaging engine so insurance company totaled the whole car but nothing is wrong with it and was never in a accident. The car also has 3M wrap all over in clear which cost $3,000 dollars alone. If interested please email me and we can discuss further how you cn take ownership of this car. This car is way nicer than a tesla or s550 trust me I have had plenty of bmws 750 and they cannot matchup to this car. Do not hesitate if you have navy fed or USAA lets get this deal done.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Very mint very nice old burb.


Indeed. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A *"fun"* find; Would you buy chicken from this man? 


*Food Vagon GREAT PRICE!!! Ready to work *



> Nice food wagoon Bonito Vagon del 2003 de Comidas, ready para comenzar tu negocio, doble eje, completamente equipado y listo para trabajar, tiene todo su equipo de extractor (campana) requerido por el estado, posee permisos al dia. Llama ahora: show contact info
> Incluye:
> Campana (Extractor )
> Tostadora
> ...


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i don't trust anyone with shipping containers in their back yard...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

For your cop with mullet friends; 

*CAMARO POLICE PURSUIT VEHICLE - $19900 (DAYTONA BEACH)*



> 2001 CAMARO POLICE PURSUIT VEHICLE
> A REAL B4C CAR
> THIS CAR WAS A PURSUIT VEHICLE UNTIL IT WAS RETIRED IN 2006 , WHEN IT WAS PURCHASED FOR A PRIVATE COLLECTION/ MUSEUM. AFTER 10 YEARS IN THE MUSEUM IT HAS BEEN TAKEN OUT FOR SALE.
> THIS SPECIAL SERVICE POLICE PACKAGE CAMARO BOASTS
> ...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Very mint very nice old burb.
> 
> http://fargo.craigslist.org/cto/5757199227.html



Nice. 

'91s are great with the 4 speed auto.

$16k is to much though.

I could maybe see $10k if it were a '91 2500 in that condition.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

Always the rule-breaker, me! At a dealer, but bask in the 80's sumptuousness of this Bill Blass Mark VI: 

http://www.americanprideautosales.com/web/used/Lincoln-Mark-VI-1981-Yorktown-VA/32493963/


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

Mazda 12a rotary swapped into a tracker? this is a thing?
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5750651384.html


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

s-rocc said:


> Mazda 12a rotary swapped into a tracker? this is a thing?
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5750651384.html


Samurais are quite common as well. The guy I sold my 12A swapped B2200 to has had 3 Samurai swaps. It's not worth that price IMO that carb is probably way too big and can't just be "tuned"... wiring up someone else's hack job? no thanks


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.allfordmustangs.com/forums/2011-2014-mustang-talk/


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

WTF is a 1957 BMW Isetta? I've never heard of one in my life...



















https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/5772125162.html


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Omega360 said:


> WTF is a 1957 BMW Isetta? I've never heard of one in my life...


Really? I thought this was one of the most well know micro cars around.

Basically, they were built as an upgrade for people who rode motorcycles. Most had three wheels so they were still considered a motorcycle but they were enclosed so you were out of the weather. Lots of companies after WWII started building these types of cars as an inexpensive form of transportation that kept you dry.


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/5749298813.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

zeewhiz said:


> https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/5749298813.html


No Rich Corinthian Leather, no care.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

zeewhiz said:


> https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/5749298813.html


400c.i. and almost 18seconds through the 1/4? Malaise-era indeed.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> 400c.i. and almost 18seconds through the 1/4? Malaise-era indeed.


Yes, but it does 8 MPG. :thumbup:


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/5772519011.html

Own a classic convertible cruiser that is appreciating in value every year for under $15,000. This is an original, numbers matching car with the original 215 cubic inch aluminum V-8 engine. The 2 speed Airdyne transmission has been replaced with a much more reliable and dependable 3 speed TH 350 automatic transmission. Original alternator has been updated to an internally regulated alternator. Excellent chrome throughout, good rubber seals, all windows roll up, no cracks, hazing or imperfections in any window glass. The top is an older replacement top and the paint is driver quality. I have found no rust anywhere on this car. I am currently looking for a 64-65 LeMans/GTO convertible or Chevelle convertible and the cars I have inspected do not come close to this car in overall quality even at $20,000 plus. Call, Text or Email me. Scammers, I have heard all of your BS so do not call, email or text me. Chevelle, LeMans, Tempest, Convertible.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yes, but it does 8 MPG. :thumbup:


It does have the beloved ball-cooler vent though. Almost makes it worth it right there. The extra tach has me befuddled. No mention of it or why it might be needed, such as mods. Someone must've thought 190ponies was worth keeping a close eye on.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Omega360 said:


> WTF is a 1957 BMW Isetta? I've never heard of one in my life...


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

G0to60 said:


> Really? I thought this was one of the most well know micro cars around.
> 
> Basically, they were built as an upgrade for people who rode motorcycles. Most had three wheels so they were still considered a motorcycle but they were enclosed so you were out of the weather. Lots of companies after WWII started building these types of cars as an inexpensive form of transportation that kept you dry.


Not to mention fuel and recourses were very scarce in postwar Europe, and far fewer people could afford a "proper" car than in the US, which _didn't_ have it's industry destroyed.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5730767398.html

I thought these only came in automatics 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

A.Wilder said:


> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5730767398.html
> 
> I thought these only came in automatics
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


(1995 300ZX Convertible 5-Speed Link)
They did come only in auto. Must have been swapped.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

theprf said:


> (1995 300ZX Convertible 5-Speed Link)
> They did come only in auto. Must have been swapped.


My understanding is that Nissan sent coupes to a facility in Michigan to convert the cars. I'm wondering if customers could bring their own to the shop and have them converted. Although a swap makes sense too.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/5772774791.html

2016 Petty Garage Mustang $92k 5/43


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

so much want










http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/5775163874.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

theprf said:


> (1995 300ZX Convertible 5-Speed Link)
> They did come only in auto. Must have been swapped.


he says it was stick from the factory, super rare.


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

A.Wilder said:


> so much want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, but I'm not 100% sold on the 944

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

A.Wilder said:


> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/5772774791.html
> 
> 2016 Petty Garage Mustang $92k 5/43


Theres one of these for sale in Ithaca, New York for $99k at a dealer....:what:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

CactusAvant said:


> Theres one of these for sale in Ithaca, New York for $99k at a dealer....:what:


its not really my style but it's pretty cool imo.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh look.. a V8 Magnum.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5770525565.html



> Asking price is 20k


Um.. ok.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Oh look.. a V8 Magnum.
> 
> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5770525565.html
> 
> ...


That's just a few, "let's lose some stupid mods", away from greatness, IMO. Imagine just how much tire it should be able to handle with an 18 or 19" wheel instead of tucking whatever those are. :thumbup:

Obviously, this fool has it priced like someone wants to pay retail for every mod, though, so good luck with that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cool truck.



CL said:


> Listing this for a friend. 1997 C7500 Truck has the propane conversion kit and can be run on either propane or gasoline. 6 speed manual transmission and air brakes. $5800 obo


https://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/5777438343.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Cool truck.
> 
> 
> 
> https://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/5777438343.html


Wow! 200,000 miles. I can't imagine driving that for 200,000 miles unless they drive around the country picking up cars or other stuff with a trailer.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Dumb Magnum ^^^ WTF is "Char gum" supposed to mean? Burnt rubber or something?


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Wow! 200,000 miles. I can't imagine driving that for 200,000 miles unless they drive around the country picking up cars or other stuff with a trailer.


200k on a 97. 10k a year... not bad really.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BongTechnician said:


> 200k on a 97. 10k a year... not bad really.


Maybe if you are using it as a dump truck every day you can put those kind of miles on it. Looks like the extended mirrors were removed so the bed is probably a replacement. Pretty sure this is a work truck converted to a ******* oversized pickup.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Not much detail, but hmmm

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5752570418.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BongTechnician said:


> Dumb Magnum ^^^ WTF is "Char gum" supposed to mean? Burnt rubber or something?


Chargum is gum that tastes like the apocalypse.
It's the one gum that you don't want longlasting flavor.

But seriously.

Charger + Magnum = Mager, er um Chargum!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Cool truck.
> 
> 
> 
> https://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/5777438343.html



I want to drive this up to Domino's pizza and ask if they are hiring delivery drivers.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Not much detail, but hmmm
> 
> http://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5752570418.html


it has the 4-lug wheels at later suspension, I would expect that it's a 1960 body riding on some form of 1968+ pan.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


I think the only thing that happens with these is someone figures out a pickup bed would fit the cab, then they build the "conversion", realise how silly it is and that it's not fun to drive, then they sell it.

I only see these for sale and on craig's and on the side of the road for sale in random parking lots, I never see anyone driving one anywhere. just for sale.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MGQ said:


> I think the only thing that happens with these is someone figures out a pickup bed would fit the cab, then they build the "conversion", realise how silly it is and that it's not fun to drive, then they sell it.
> 
> I only see these for sale and on craig's and on the side of the road for sale in random parking lots, I never see anyone driving one anywhere. just for sale.


These are awesome. You build them, you make America great again. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> I want to drive this up to Domino's pizza and ask if they are hiring delivery drivers.


actually just tow the whole store for each pizza. it doesnt get anymore straight out of the oven than this.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Uhhh

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5758658177.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

A.Wilder said:


> so much want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still surprised how cheap 944s have remained. Nice examples for $4-5K, and runners for $2-3K

The ONLY thing keeping me from a 944 is the cost of maintaining those things, hence Miata. But I still love them.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Volkl said:


> Uhhh
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5758658177.html


But crows love it. :thumbup:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

88c900t said:


> I'm still surprised how cheap 944s have remained. Nice examples for $4-5K, and runners for $2-3K
> 
> The ONLY thing keeping me from a 944 is the cost of maintaining those things, hence Miata. But I still love them.


the clutch work is the only thing that scares me. Don't know if i even want to try to tackle that myself. Even the good DIY guides say it's going to take a whole weekend.

The 968 is supposed to be a lot easier.


----------



## c0mmon2 (Jul 29, 2016)

https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/5773695745.html

500hp 1990 Mazda MX-6 GT sleeper race car - $3200


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I kinda love this thing...



















https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/5755302428.html

958 Fiat 1200 TV
-Beautiful, rare italian convertible - less than 2,300 made
-Same owner since '67
-Unique swivel seats
-$48,000 or best offer


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I kinda love this thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We could put Barry in this with a Fez hat and he would look like a Shriner.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> 958 Fiat 1200 TV
> -Beautiful, rare italian convertible - less than 2,300 made
> -Same owner since '67
> -Unique swivel seats
> -$48,000 or best offer


Buy it!!!!!


----------



## passatstationwagon (Jul 10, 2008)

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/5781041173.html

This has to be a joke right?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

passatstationwagon said:


> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/5781041173.html
> 
> This has to be a joke right?


Probably uses a Kubota tractor engine and running gear. 



> cylinders: 3 cylinders
> drive: 4wd
> fuel: diesel


----------



## 1.8tCrayon (May 13, 2011)

1981 AMC Concord DL station wagon - $3000


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1.8tCrayon said:


> 1981 AMC Concord DL station wagon - $3000


That's going to be for sale for a while...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> That's going to be for sale for a while...


All the looks of an AMC Eagle without the desirable AWD.


----------



## BlackForce.One (May 11, 2014)

A brief search of the local CL yielded this: a 1990 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1











This particular example is sporting 22,721 miles. The car appears to be unmodified and "runs great; new tires, new fuel injectors" (though I'm always mildly skeptical of such claims, I mean this is CL that we're talking about here). 

Seller wants $18,500 for it. I don't know what the used values for the 1990-1992 ZR-1s are, so I couldn't tell you how sensible that price is. 



















https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/5747937633.html


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BlackForce.One said:


> A brief search of the local CL yielded this: a 1990 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vmrcanada says:

1991 Chevrolet CORVETTE RWD/5.7L-V8 (245hp)	
Trim Fair Clean	Excellent
ZR1 2dr Coupe	14625	22075	30500

CAD obvi


----------



## BlackForce.One (May 11, 2014)

Dravenport said:


> vmrcanada says:
> 
> 1991 Chevrolet CORVETTE RWD/5.7L-V8 (245hp)
> Trim Fair Clean	Excellent
> ...


Yes, of course. Me being slightly pessimistic about the car's condition (photos are good at hiding imperfections), I'd say that our seller wants slightly more than it appears to be worth.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't see one of these everyday.

*1990 Toyota Sera JDM RHD - $8000*



> Toyota Sera 1990 (manufacturing date)
> Japanese Domestic Market
> Right Hand Drive
> $8000


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Don't see one of these everyday.
> 
> *1990 Toyota Sera JDM RHD - $8000*


It's like a Lamborghini, a Geo Storm and an Isuzu Impulse had a drunken night together and birthed this.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

passatstationwagon said:


> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/5781041173.html
> 
> This has to be a joke right?


"Track grade blinker and vtec fluid" didn't tip you off? :laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Don't see one of these everyday.
> 
> *1990 Toyota Sera JDM RHD - $8000*


 Would rock 100%.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://montreal.craigslist.ca/ctd/5787777366.html?lang=en&cc=us

Autotragic but looks very clean. Sweet cruising car.


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

BlackForce.One said:


> A brief search of the local CL yielded this: a 1990 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone is interested, this car is listed by a customer of mine. His family has a well respected business specializing in restoring and cleaning up Corvettes. This is one of Brian's personal cars. I would vouch for his description being accurate, and very fair. IIRC, he's had this car for about a year or two. He told me was going to put it up last year. 

It's worth a look.


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

thegoodson said:


> If anyone is interested, this car is listed by a customer of mine. His family has a well respected business specializing in restoring and cleaning up Corvettes. This is one of Brian's personal cars. I would vouch for his description being accurate, and very fair. IIRC, he's had this car for about a year or two. He told me was going to put it up last year.
> 
> It's worth a look.


I wish I had the money, it looks spectacular.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ctd/5781828386.html



> "This Is Like A Barn Find!" Here we have a One-Owner, Low Mileage (101,286 Miles) Hard to find, good looking, running and driving, extra clean, non-smoker owned, properly equipped- 1995 Chevrolet Beretta Z26 Sport Coupe- Includes automatic transmission, driver side air bag, tilt steering wheel, power steering, power windows, mirror's and door locks, cruise control, cold working air cond., fold-down rear seat, stock am/fm cast. sound system, 16" Factory Sport Wheels On Nearly New Performance Tires, We Think It Has All Original Paint And Is A Unmolested Example? This Beretta Shows Extreme "Pride Of Ownership"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*1991 Honda Beat - Red - 5 speed - mid engine 660cc - 30k miles - $8500*



> 1991 Honda Beat
> 
> Cold A/C
> 660 cc mid engine
> ...


Which leads to these guys: http://www.montumotors.com/vehicles


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

1989 BMW E30 M3 Touring S54 6-spd for $65k

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/5791910397.html


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

bombardi said:


> 1989 BMW E30 M3 Touring S54 6-spd for $65k
> 
> http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/5791910397.html


 That is awesome!


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

bombardi said:


> 1989 BMW E30 M3 Touring S54 6-spd for $65k
> 
> http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/5791910397.html


Is that even remotely worth 65k?


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Is that even remotely worth 65k?


It was built in a span of 20 years, but according to TCL standards, no. Haha.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Is that even remotely worth 65k?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Is that even remotely worth 65k?


If someone is willing to pay it. It's not an m3, it's an e30 touring modified to look like an m3. Very cool car but not sure if it's worth 65k. That's a lot of money for someone's project.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/5754370928.html


Just in case it goes down:



> First things first. This van is cursed. Please, oh please take it away from my house before it kills me. Secondly, the mileage listed above is wrong. Read on, dear buyer, and find out why.
> 
> I bought this van for our delivery drivers to deliver newspapers in. Since the driver's had no ownership in the van, they didn't care what happened to it. First, a yellow scrape appeared on the passenger side. These things happen, they say. Then it backed into a little old lady in a PT Cruiser. Nearly totaled her car and literally didn't scratch the unbelievably sturdy bumper on the back of this nightmare. "I didn't see her back there," they say. "That's why I left and the police called you asking about a hit and run involving your truck," they say.
> 
> ...


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Best van on CL ever

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Rare 2 door 2nd gen 4Runner.

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/5788073367.html


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

Dodge van ad is hilarious. 

"Cons: Will try to kill everything you love." :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1990 Jaguar with a 1969 engine :laugh:









http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/5771422779.html


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> 1990 Jaguar with a 1969 engine :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not buy.

It's black and in Charlotte. So it's prolly already been shot dead.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

StressStrain said:


> Do not buy.
> 
> It's black and in Charlotte. So it's prolly already been shot dead.


Too soon

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

Total unicorn CL listing for this area. Sunbeam Alpine.

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/5764901227.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

syncro87 said:


> Total unicorn CL listing for this area. Sunbeam Alpine.
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/5764901227.html


10,000 sold in the USA? Seems like a very high number. I was alive back then and had some interest in cars. I don't ever recall seeing one before. 

Could easily be confused with a Plymouth Barracuda.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*1958 Fiat 1200 TV (Turismo Veloce) - $48000 (D.C.)*

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/5741883116.html






























> 1958 Fiat 1200 TV
> -One owner since 1967
> -1 of less than 2300 built
> -Classic italian styling
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Here is the chance for all the TCLers who said they would buy an Opel Astra (Saturn) because it was such a good car, yet didn't and thus Saturn died;

*2008 Saturn Astra XR (OPEL ASTRA) - $2900*










NO EXCUSES, it is a MANUAL.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Really? Just one photo? 305 area code? 

*1996 BMW M3 Coupe Like New - $1600*



> 1996 BMW E36 M3 Coupe.Blue/ Black Leather Interior, ONLY 95k Miles,New Tires, Brakes.This car looks and drives like she did in 1996 she is like new, all original paintwork is bright and shiny with no swirls. Interior has been very well taken care of with next to no signs of wear.
> 
> call:
> 
> ...


----------



## passatstationwagon (Jul 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Really? Just one photo? 305 area code?
> 
> *1996 BMW M3 Coupe Like New - $1600*


SCAM!


Ads like this have been popping up all over Craigslist here in Harrisburg area. Seriously you telling me you selling a 2007 Tacoma with under 100k mi for 2500 :screwy:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Here is the chance for all the TCLers who said they would buy an Opel Astra (Saturn) because it was such a good car, yet didn't and thus Saturn died;
> 
> *2008 Saturn Astra XR (OPEL ASTRA) - $2900*
> 
> ...


Man, that thing looks like such a penalty box nowadays.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Really? Just one photo? 305 area code?
> 
> *1996 BMW M3 Coupe Like New - $1600*


Fishy as hell. Price suggests the full story isn't in the description. Being that its in FL, i'd guess water damage is present. 

305 is a Miami, FL area code... no big whoop, se hablo espanol.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

passatstationwagon said:


> SCAM!
> 
> 
> Ads like this have been popping up all over Craigslist here in Harrisburg area. Seriously you telling me you selling a 2007 Tacoma with under 100k mi for 2500 :screwy:


Those type are all over Craigslist. I love seeing palm trees in the background when it says it's a town over.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Here is the chance for all the TCLers who said they would buy an Opel Astra (Saturn) because it was such a good car, yet didn't and thus Saturn died;
> 
> 
> 
> NO EXCUSES, it is a MANUAL.


Would not buy. My younger sister had a stick shift Astra. Not a hidden euro import gem at all - I was underwhelmed each time I drove it. Reasonable to drive for an econobox, but a lemon. Ate brakepads and rotors like no-one's business, went through two bad ECUs and still had gremlins, A/C compressor failed under 40k miles.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

This Plymouth is pretty sweet, it seems pretty solid, interior def. needs help. I'd say from the side - view you can tell it's a bit different than a Baracuda. I like the rear window that seems like it goes on for days! Decent price too.








Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

Manuel Alpina B11 E32 3.5 :beer: :thumbup:

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5799519449.html


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

How much do organs go for on the black market? 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/5785850637.html


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

Pinto gasser anyone?
https://hartford.craigslist.org/ctd/5784335003.html









K swapped MR2
https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/5795315041.html









Uhhh DIW/DIR?
https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/5783583559.html









https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/5802247464.html









https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/5760470396.html









https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/5769316525.html









$42,000?!
https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/5796509708.html









https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/5802884309.html









https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/cto/5766591274.html









https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/5741113392.html









https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/cto/5766586925.html









https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/cto/5768193604.html


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes to the Volvo conversion and clownshoe, I love the red leather interior. lol at the Supra price.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

That Cosworth is interesting 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)

Browsing for used car options for my son and found this gem:

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5799703999.html




















According to listing it has only 36k miles...for a 16 y/o car that is insanely low (~2200 miles/yr). Even with the super low mileage, I'm wondering about the $5900 asking price. After all, it's still a 16 y/o car, and nothing really special - just a base Volvo.

Worth checking out?


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL at 240k mile supra for $42k. Unfortunately, someone will eventually pay that.

Z3 listed as a "v6". cute. Too bad about the auto-tragic.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

BrianC said:


> Browsing for used car options for my son and found this gem:
> 
> https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5799703999.html
> 
> ...


That car is immaculate. I would gladly pay a talked-down $5k for that. Just remember low miles doesn't mean you won't have to replace 16 year old parts. :thumbup: 

Wood plow.


----------



## passatstationwagon (Jul 10, 2008)

BongTechnician said:


> LOL at 240k mile supra for $42k. Unfortunately, someone will eventually pay that.
> 
> Z3 listed as a "v6". cute. Too bad about the auto-tragic.


I was thinking the same thing. 240k mi. Wow. Didn't know TT MT's were worn that much. Thing looks clean though


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

* 2013 Ford Focus SE - $9500 (Riverview) *



> Excellent "starter" car especially for kids in high school or college. Combined gas mileage 32 mpg. Don't wait for the price of gas to increase to $4.20 per gallon! P.S. The Ford that is the subject of this advertisement only slightly resembles the photo. Email me and I will be glad to send you photos of the Ford.


Craigslist hosts pics these days. No need to figure out how/where to host them. Why not just post your pics? Feel like emailing him d!ck pics from a disposable email address.


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

MERCURY GRAND MARQUIS 1978 - $4600 (LOS ANGELES) 










it's a green Brougham Coupe :laugh:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/5759572544.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

slirt said:


> MERCURY GRAND MARQUIS 1978 - $4600 (LOS ANGELES)
> 
> it's a green Brougham Coupe :laugh:
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/5759572544.html


WOW! That is in nice condition. This would be a great car for Crispyfritter.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/5805546212.html












It's a mercedes powered ford ranger.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://montreal.craigslist.ca/cto/5809761767.html?lang=en&cc=us


















He wants $45k.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

2006 997 Carrera 4 
$23700
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/5779159509.html


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

Sonderwunsch said:


> 2006 997 Carrera 4
> $23700
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/5779159509.html


Damn!! I want it hahaha

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Sonderwunsch said:


> 2006 997 Carrera 4
> $23700
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/5779159509.html


Sounds like a good price, have they gone down?


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

01tj said:


> Sounds like a good price, have they gone down?


Prices for 997.1's really seem to take a hit when they get up to around 100k

Here's a base at 26k http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/5810848355.html 

And an S at 31k http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/ctd/5790849258.html


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

mack73 said:


> Prices for 997.1's really seem to take a hit when they get up to around 100k
> 
> Here's a base at 26k http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/5810848355.html
> 
> And an S at 31k http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/ctd/5790849258.html


Man, wish I had 25k to spend now


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

* 2009 Ford Ranger Clean Title - $3400*



> 2009 Ford Ranger 68K miles 2.3L 4 cyl engine with 5 spd Manual transmission.* Had a tree fall on the roof. I removed the roof, rear glass and windshield so that the truck is driveable. *Truck has no mechanical issues at all. Fires right up, cold a/c, no check engine lights. Only damage is to the body. Truck still drives straight and is street legal. Truck has a clean and clear title. Only had liability insurance on it. Left the passenger door in tact as it is still good. Both doors have the windows in them. A new cab cost is 200-400 and a door is 150. Everything else involved with repairing the truck is labor. *This truck is worth $8000 repaired* so my asking price is more than fair for someone to get a killer deal. The truck is covered and not being exposed to the elements. I don't need any of the craigslist ignorance though I'm sure it'll still come. Only seriously interested parties with cash in hand. If you have any honest questions Ill be more than happy to answer them. Give me a call/text 5 one two 7 three 8 one one one fi ve


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

spockcat said:


> WOW! That is in nice condition. This would be a great car for Crispyfritter.


Mt roommate sold a brown one just like this is 1985 for 10 cents. Literally. He broke down on the way to a job interview and he was so frustrated that he sold the car for a dime to the gas station guy just so he could make a pay-phone call to me to ask for a ride to the interview (no, little Johnny, there were no such things as cell phones in 1985). Granted, he had gotten the car for free from another guy who left it behind at the house in non-running order. We fixed it cheaply by re-ordering the messed up plug wires! So , I guess that was a 10-cent profit!


----------



## c0mmon2 (Jul 29, 2016)

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5817981845.html

Holy Unicorn


----------



## c0mmon2 (Jul 29, 2016)

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5788510738.html


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

This isn't a craigslist ad but its on facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/280...interesting_product&notif_id=1476033292628090

1987 Jeep Grand Wagoneer
5.9 360 V-8
61,560 Original Miles
Automatic
Open to vehicle Trades
(value jeep at $15,000)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5817985772.html


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

01tj said:


> This isn't a craigslist ad but its on facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/280...interesting_product&notif_id=1476033292628090
> 
> ...


I'm thinking the lift will hurt that one. The big money on these appears to come when they are stock and really clean.

This on in my area has potential.

http://helena.craigslist.org/cto/5819333963.html


For sale, 1987 Jeep Grand Wagoneer, Original Southern California vehicle. This jeep is a classic and increasingly hard to find. I have owned this vehicle for nearly 15 years, now looking for a new owner who will appreciate a timeless classic. It has original leather interior, a couple of spots of minor surface rust, good tires, it is four wheel drive, and has always been dependable. 
Please contact by email
Thanks


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

A few from the East SF Bay area today...in order of ascending price...

*1972 Volkswagen - $3500 
*https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5816662068.html










*1968 Volkswagen Double Cab - $13800 
*https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5774344039.html










*1965 Volkswagen 13 Window Deluxe Bus - $36000 
*https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5774418045.html


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Man,, IF those were split windows I think the prices were about right -- but for bays,,,, NAH


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Not exactly cheap, but how many 61k-mile Mariner Blue NA Miatas are still out there?

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5827398777.html


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

I would pay that much for such a pristine example.


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

You guys make me regret selling mine

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Not exactly cheap, but how many 61k-mile Mariner Blue NA Miatas are still out there?


I feel like that is a good price if it's maintenance is up to snuff. Mine went for 5150 at the end of the summer, and it had 45k, red (partially repainted), and a lot of deferred maintenance. Maybe I just got lucky. Unmolested, marine blue, low owners, low miles :thumbup:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I would pay that much for such a pristine example.


Yeah there aren't many out there that aren't molested or beat. IMO it's worth the money. On a car like that, I would keep it in its condition. The value is only going up, and few can say they have a pristine low mileage example. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Not exactly cheap, but how many 61k-mile Mariner Blue NA Miatas are still out there?


 Cant remember if I saw this on here or a FB group, but this one just sold near me for over 22K with only 21 miles on it. Never registered. 

https://auctionsolutionsinc.proxibid.com/aspr/1990-Mazda-MX-5-Miata-Passenger-Car-VIN-JM1NA3519L0127095/32425656/LotDetail.asp?lid=32425656


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

I will slightly disagree on the price going up. I'm not convinced about that. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

dslinc said:


> I will slightly disagree on the price going up. I'm not convinced about that.


Low mileage cars are going up in value. The rest are sort of languishing. 

This is only one source, but look at these selling prices. 

http://bringatrailer.com/search/?s=miata


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

The cleanest '86 Camry in the world:

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5800729994.html



















Paging Vig: Previa Alltrac 5 Speed!



















Impulse turbo AWD 5sp:

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5815845035.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Would like to have seen more outside photos. Otherwise a very interesting and clean car.

*
1969Datsun Roadster - $12995*



> Nice original 69 Roadster. New complete Clutch kit, including master and slave cylinders and hoses. New fuel pump, rear brakes, intake and exhaust gaskets, temp. sending unit, aluminum radiator, trunk gasket, hubcaps, and many other small parts like clamps, hoses, gaskets etc. Many hours and many dollars spent fixing other people's mistakes. $12,995 O.B.O.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

1990 Nissan Pulsar GTi-R (B) Autech

Don't know much about these but looks like a fun toy. Rear end reminds me of a MKIII

















http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/5829888652.html


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

http://montreal.craigslist.ca/cto/5838949182.html?lang=en&cc=us












> For sale ia a Mazda Miata 1991 LIMITED EDITION.. In excellent shape, tan leather interior and seats (no wrinkles ,rips or cracks. Roof in exc shape ,rear window no cracks. comes with optional hardtop.and tonneau cover (beige).all major oil seals changed, ignition, cam shaft seal and valve cover seal. british racing green with gold sparkle in paint. serious callers only.photos .wood steering wheel.shifter knob and hand brake..special exhaust..also all hydraulic lifter cleaned inside and out.no ticking noise.Also comes with car cover winter and summer. 4 gas shocks.NO AC..


Shut up and take my money.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Would like to have seen more outside photos. Otherwise a very interesting and clean car.
> 
> *
> 1969Datsun Roadster - $12995*


That's a nice Roadster. Speaking as the owner of a 1968 2000 Roadster, I can safely say its the most fun you can have in a car for that low of a price. These cars are fun to drive, great to work on, and elicit nothing but positive responses from everyone around you.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

you go dude...


















https://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/5838636084.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

If he throws in the flag and a "make America great again" hat I'd offer him _500

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5827765310.html

1964 Corvette Grand Sport Roadster - $55000 (Lafollette) 

This black beauty was..in car and driver magazine. And was owned by Tom Valz a engineer for G.M. 
.It has 425 hp 4 speed It has less than 500 miles on engine. It's a real head turner.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BMW Hornet???? 

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5846445577.html

1974 amx hornet - $12 (Summerville ga) 

74 hornet with 2007 BMW roadster suspension front end rear end wheels tires brakes trans dash seats console. Cold air 6 cly 6 speed all work is top of the line. It rides and drives like a new car you gotta drive it to believe it 12, 500 or trade for ????? And a little $$$$ thanks text or call.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


>


All that work and a Grant steering wheel from Pep Boys? :screwy:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> All that work and a Grant steering wheel from Pep Boys? :screwy:


i was going to type the same thing :banghead:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

freedo84gti said:


> i was going to type the same thing :banghead:


There should be a law that prevents old guys from picking out their own wheels and steering wheels on custom builds. And who in the Hell convinced them marine-grade vinyl was luxury.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> There should be a law that prevents old guys from picking out their own wheels and steering wheels on custom builds. And who in the Hell convinced them marine-grade vinyl was luxury.


You guys are making fun....but you would still love to get a chance to drive that car, right?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> You guys are making fun....but you would still love to get a chance to drive that car, right?


Well duh! Of course we'd love to flog it, but if it were mine, some minor changes would be in order. :thumbup:


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Well this looks like stupid fun:

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/5837438678.html


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

guess it used to be white with a sick flame paint job at one point


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Bead locks?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Joosh said:


> Well this looks like stupid fun.


Again with the Grant GT? SMH. :laugh:


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Found this gem: (although I am curious why a car in SC has Washington plates)

http://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/5839227458.html

1989 Honda CRX SI Original Owner - $4500 (Inman)



















































The mileage isn't very low... but its super clean. And man... DAT INTERIOR.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

zeewhiz said:


> Found this gem: (although I am curious why a car in SC has Washington plates)
> 
> http://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/5839227458.html
> 
> ...


Probably a scam if the price is too low for the condition.


----------



## crxgat0r (Dec 20, 2002)

Sucks it's an 89. Worst year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

Found this gem of a time capsule…they say there are enthusiasts for everything, right? This would be the test of that statement! Here’s a 1994 Mercury Sable Wagon with 40k miles.

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/5848535961.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

zeewhiz said:


> Found this gem: (although I am curious why a car in SC has Washington plates)
> 
> http://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/5839227458.html
> 
> ...


Eh... I think it would be a good price at 150-180K miles but 220K is a lot.


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/5851676459.html
Ummmmm wow thats a lot of yellow.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

haha, i'll just rest the supercharger on top of the engine for this photo... :sly:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DubyaV said:


> Found this gem of a time capsule…they say there are enthusiasts for everything, right? This would be the test of that statement! Here’s a 1994 Mercury Sable Wagon with 40k miles.
> 
> http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/5848535961.html


Already gone.. ad is taken down, car doesn't show up when searched now.
Somebody got it quick. :laugh:

That gen Sable was the first US domestic sedan I drive that made me realize US domestic could make a sedan that handled.
That gen Taurus/Sable was a comparison winner time and time again because they drove so well.
The torque-rich head-gasket eating 3.8 helped too.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

zeewhiz said:


> Found this gem: (although I am curious why a car in SC has Washington plates)
> 
> http://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/5839227458.html
> 
> ...


Dat interior is hideous, tho.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

dviking mk2 said:


> Dat interior is hideous, tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


In the 80s, many tried to give sporty cars funky designed interiors to make them feel more "special".
Underneath that disgusting sea of armor-all, the actual materials are no worse than your 80s VWs (may even be better).

Go look up Subaru XT interior. :laugh:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> In the 80s, many tried to give sporty cars funky designed interiors to make them feel more "special".
> Underneath that disgusting sea of armor-all, the actual materials are no worse than your 80s VWs (may even be better).
> 
> Go look up Subaru XT interior.


Just did and died  when I saw that steering wheel. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm sure someone here would take this offer. Lol

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/5853717571.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Geechie_Suede said:


> I'm sure someone here would take this offer. Lol
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/5853717571.html


Not from him I won't. (for those who don't want to click on the ad or in case it is down:



> *Free car with benifits (Kcmo)* I'm a single 23 yo trying to get rid of the car. It needs just a little work to run but doesn't run now. It's an 86 Chevette. If you can haul it or fix it to drive away it's yours. I will offer a b***j** to get it off my property. Please serious inquiries only.
> ~ Kelly K


----------



## 1.8tCrayon (May 13, 2011)

1961 Lotus Eleven 23B Race Car $190000


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/5851676459.html
> Ummmmm wow thats a lot of yellow.


That is DIW, I'm going out on a ghetto limb and gonna say this car lived it's life in a westside trailer park somewhere. This car screams white trash.....


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Not from him I won't.


Seller "Kelly" may be a girl. The guy in the pic may just be her pimp.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm a little tempted.... but since I just had the engine rebuilt on my other track car, I think I need to pass. Good car to turn into a BRE-licensed-tribute car:

*1971 Datsun 510 - $13000 (redwood city) 
*
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/5857143511.html


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Seller "Kelly" may be a girl. The guy in the pic may just be her pimp.


I guess it's worth a call to find out.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

saron81 said:


> I guess it's worth a call to find out.


1. Sound "serious" when inquiring about about said BJ offer.
2. After BJ, abandon car in front of her neighbor's house.
3. Profit


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

"Show car"
https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/5852804223.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

EuroKing said:


> "Show car"
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/5852804223.html
> 
> 
> ...


Those wheels, FFS. I hope you don't mind me chucking this in DIW.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Anybody looking for that rare one owner 1985 Plymouth Caravelle? :laugh:

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/5833159604.html






























> I am downsizing and would like to find a collector who might like to add this car to a collection.


GLWT.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Anybody looking for that rare one owner 1985 Plymouth Caravelle? :laugh:
> 
> GLWT.


crickets


----------



## Jared R (Sep 26, 2016)

1995 Volvo 850 T-5R. Sedan. Cream Yellow. Looks like a good starting point for a restoration. Those wheels are so wrong though. 163k. $4.4k. Portland, OR.
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/5859923680.html


----------



## Jared R (Sep 26, 2016)

Factory manual yellow Volvo 850 T-5R sedan. 1/12 imported to North America.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...5r/1202773253?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Jared R said:


> Factory manual yellow Volvo 850 T-5R sedan. 1/12 imported to North America.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...5r/1202773253?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jared R said:


> 1995 Volvo 850 T-5R. Sedan. Cream Yellow. Looks like a good starting point for a restoration. Those wheels are so wrong though. 163k. $4.4k. Portland, OR.
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/5859923680.html





Jared R said:


> Factory manual yellow Volvo 850 T-5R sedan. 1/12 imported to North America.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...5r/1202773253?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Is this your are advertising your car here? Or did you find 3 of 12 sold in North America?


----------



## fantomfabricator (Mar 21, 2010)

Here's one in Oklahoma. This is my own car.

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/cto/5864133950.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

fantomfabricator said:


> Here's one in Oklahoma. This is my own car.
> 
> http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/cto/5864133950.html


I see you fixed it after the crash.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6145011-Manual-transmission-2006-Taurus/page5

I'm glad you saved it. :thumbup:


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

How about an E55?

https://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/5855904464.html

"Like most German cars with a few years on them, this car has a couple of warning lights. Check engine, SRS, brake, air suspension, and it also claims the headlights don't work."


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

* 1974 Corvette customized body project - $7500 (Redford)*



> Customized body.
> Interior out.
> New carpet, console, door handles, fuel door, door trim panels, exhaust side pipes with mufflers.
> Remanufactured ac compressor.
> ...


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Jared R said:


> 1995 Volvo 850 T-5R. Those wheels are so wrong though.


For some reason I thought 1st year "T-5R" cars came with the regular turbo wheels in the US. Then they switched to the 850R grey wheels with the name change.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

spockcat said:


> * 1974 Corvette customized body project - $7500 (Redford)*


at least it's priced reasonably, half the time you see an old vette with this kind of stuff tacked on and the tack on a 0 to the asking price. :laugh: 

That said, I'll uh, take a stock one.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Fun 1958 bug... $9000, yellow CA plates.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/5861196269.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MGQ said:


> at least it's priced reasonably, half the time you see an old vette with this kind of stuff tacked on and the tack on a 0 to the asking price. :laugh:
> 
> That said, I'll uh, take a stock one.


If the lambo door kit is installed on the car, then you reduce the price by a factor of 10. Thus the missing 0 on the asking price.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Fun 1958 bug... $9000, yellow CA plates.
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/5861196269.html




Would a 58 really have those indicators on the top of the fenders? I thought only the later bugs had that.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

88c900t said:


> Would a 58 really have those indicators on the top of the fenders? I thought only the later bugs had that.


58 was first year for that iirc.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> If the lambo door kit is installed on the car, then you reduce the price by a factor of 10. Thus the missing 0 on the asking price.


Yep, that's where they lost me. :thumbdown:


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Race car
https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/5866602281.html


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Turbo

https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/5862756693.html


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

2002 much
https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/5838335597.html


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/5846918906.html






https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/5839077371.html


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/5831128968.html


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

[url]https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/5864047230.html


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5854100500.html


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

It seems like Vermont has a bunch of interesting stuff

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/5863879795.html


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

VT1.8T said:


> Turbo
> 
> https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/5862756693.html


In the true first year Turbo weird color.



Sonderwunsch said:


> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5854100500.html


OMG.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

This popped up on my FB:


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

VT1.8T said:


> https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/5831128968.html


I love corrados and that one looks like it has a lot of work into it...but that style makes it look like it's diaper is full.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

AdrockMK2 said:


> I love corrados and that one looks like it has a lot of work into it...but that style makes it look like it's diaper is full.


agreed. too much. would have looked better at about 20%

Two better ones.

$11k and 85,000 mi



https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/5863879795.html

$6,500 and 59,000 mi and cloth seats



https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/5861564296.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

* Uber for dead people *




> Hi I work for uber and I transfer dead body's everywhere uber everywhere uber ready


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

3 pedal Crown Victoria

http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/cto/5858634606.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

* 1jz tacoma turbo - $9500 *



> Tacoma 98 with supra engine 1jz-gte and a 5 speed manual R154 Gear Box.. trac LSD ,Full 3.5" Exhaust with MagnaFlow, racing blitz ecu. racing 6- puck steel clutch. 550's injectors with walbro racing fuel pump.greddy type R bow , hks V. has sound system. and much more. great condition inside and out. if you need more information feel free to call me. it looks very nice. it was a project now is done so i dont need to sell soon. money is not a need. 9500 obo call me at 8138five76one33.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/5839666837.html


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

Is it me or does this thing look like it went through the iPhone bend test?



Joosh said:


> Well this looks like stupid fun:
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/5837438678.html
> 
> ...


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

subgraphic said:


> Is it me or does this thing look like it went through the iPhone bend test?


Bedsides have been pulled so the rocker isn't level anymore.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

I need that taco swap.


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

Sonderwunsch said:


> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/5839666837.html


OMG I want that!


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

That green!










https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/5868562981.html


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

This!

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/5854531956.html











1989 Volvo 780 Bertone Turbo - $1300 (Greencastle) said:


> This car is being sold as a project. Of only 5000 Volvo 780 Bertones hand-built and imported from Italy, only 25% were Turbos. This one has 150,000 miles and comes with every single service record, owners manual and original document that it left the dealership with. Cosmetically, there is a small dent in the hood, the black plastic on one of the bumpers is bent, and the clear coat is peeling on the lower part of the trunk.
> 
> Every single electric- power seats, windows, mirrors, sunroof, rear-seat lights, dome lights, wipers, radio- all work perfectly. The stereo is an Alpine digital head unit from the late 1990s with 4 speakers that all function correctly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow that Vo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

spockcat said:


> * 1jz tacoma turbo - $9500 *


FUUUUUUUUUUDGE. I never knew i needed that.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

650 WHP BMW Z4

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/5867717850.html


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Sonderwunsch said:


> 650 WHP BMW Z4
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/5867717850.html


What could possibly go wrong :laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Sonderwunsch said:


> 650 WHP BMW Z4
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/5867717850.html


I bet those tires would pop just looking at them.


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Bedsides have been pulled so the rocker isn't level anymore.


:thumbup: Now I see it!


----------



## stephen9666 (Nov 14, 2009)

kickapoo said:


> That green!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grade-A respray. Check out those door jambs.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Geechie_Suede said:


> This!
> 
> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/5854531956.html


Allegedly that's not just a 780 Turbo but a Turbo+

The Turbo+ has a boost controller that allows for 10-14 psi of boost at full throttle which it will pull back from if it detects knock. Kind of a funky piece of 80's tech. Also superfluous when you can take any old B230FT, build a mbc out of lowes plumbing fittings for under $20, and run 14psi as much as you want, though without knock detection admittedly. 

As for the intermittent start, the first places I'd check is the crank position sensor, air mass meter, and radio suppression relay. 

As for the bumper/hood/grille/headlights that need replaced... well, good luck on the classifieds.

edit: of course as I look again, I might be being too generous to this guy, the only reference to turbo+ is in the engine designation.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

stephen9666 said:


> Grade-A respray. Check out those door jambs.


MAACO special. I'm sure that was their attempt at matching the original paint :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> MAACO special. I'm sure that was their attempt at matching the original paint :laugh:


Don't worry. It will dry darker and match.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Other than the "questionable" paint job, anything else about this car a concern?
A 300+ HP manual Baja does sound nice, assuming the chassis/awd system can take it.

EDIT.
This ad has changed since I first saw it a few days ago.
The original ad said 2006 STI engine installed, and the car was $8500.
That was my concern.. now the ad doesn't even mention it.
Hmm.

https://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/5838098599.html



> 2005 Subaru Baja Turbo - $7500 (North Asheville)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Seems cheap for an R
http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/5858071523.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Anybody looking for a garaged, one owner, 41k mile, 1st gen low spec Probe?

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5849346238.html


----------



## fizay (Oct 10, 2008)

1968 TRIUMPH TR6 NISSAN SKYLINE GTR RB25 DET TURBO CONVERSION


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

>


I like the color matched air intake that doesn't lead to the air filter. And the color matched fuse box. And battery tie down. 

Also, how is this:










supposed to look like this?


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

fizay said:


> 1968 TRIUMPH TR6 NISSAN SKYLINE GTR RB25 DET TURBO CONVERSION












That looks like so much fun and it may even be worth the price but that's a lot of cheese for a Triumph


----------



## fizay (Oct 10, 2008)

01tj said:


> That looks like so much fun and it may even be worth the price but that's a lot of cheese for a Triumph


Yeah, I'd love it too but that's 996 turbo money. 

I think $25K is the max I'd want to pay for something like that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Swaps are always interesting:

*1jz swap 1980 corolla - $12000 (Kissimmee)*



> This is a 1jz swap corolla boosting 15psi. Car runs 12s boost only and 11s on 100 shot of nitrous. Interior is done and car runs flawlessly. 8.8 diff lsd. Front suspension from celica supra with techno toy tunning coils and camber plates. All AEM gauges. Greddy turbo timer. Front mount intercooler. Dual transmission coolers. Aem 320 fuel pump. Toms tech ecu. Bluetooth radio. Nos system set to 100 shot. Line lock. Lots more things.
> 
> Raced a bit



Every dubber's dream, isn't it?
* 85 Volkswagon Westfalia / Subaru Engine Swap , Newer Paint Job and Int - $19500 (Orlando)*

I can't believe that the guy posted 16 pictures and not one of the engine. This would look really good with a nice set of wheels. 



> Very cool van with a lot of new parts. First off the factory engine was swapped for a low mile Subaru Forester replacement. When the swap was done a lot of new parts were replaced such as, water pump, radiator, final drive, ring and pinion, starter, axles, brakes, hubs and bearings, bushings and more. The van runs and drives great and goes down the highway at 70-80mph if you desire. The interior was completely redone about 4 years ago and the entire van was lined with Dynomat for sound and comfort. Everything works on the inside such as the fridge and stove. The camper top was replaced within the last 4 years. The paint job is about 4 years old as well. The van is very strait and mostly rust free. There is a few surface rust bumbles here and there but nothing is rusted through. The undercarriage is very clean and dry. The van is a non smoker. I have a clean and clear Florida title in hand and I'm ready to do business. Please call or text Cliff @ 321-436-9523 with any questions or to arrange a text drive. I will ship within the US at the buyers expense.


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Seems cheap for an R
> http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/5858071523.html


Looks like a solid R


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

In response to "Every Dubbers Dream" camper van. For me not so much, the van is cool in itself but the Subaru Forester engine swap? Really the forester motor. That engine is nut less and probably not much quicker than when it was in stock form. :sarcasm: but seriously theyre ballless. I'd take just about any other AWD or even Euro rear - wheel drive train setup over that. Fwiw. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5857182281.html

This could get you dead. SR20 turbo Beetle. 










1987 Mitsubishi Montero - $3500 (Wake forest) 
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5881227851.html








i love these old Monteros

1976 BMW 2002, Excellent Cond. - $11900 
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5881196342.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

01tj said:


> That looks like so much fun and it may even be worth the price but that's a lot of cheese for a Triumph


this thing has been for sale for years. It's posted on here every few months.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

A.Wilder said:


> this thing has been for sale for years. It's posted on here every few months.


It sounds like one of those builds where the guy WAY overpaid because he farmed everything out rather than doing it himself. He can't admit to himself how little value all that shop time added.

I've taken tours of restoration/tuning shops before, and I'm constantly amazed by how many people have dumped six figures into cars worth $20k :screwy:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/5879842280.html


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/5879842280.html
> Biturbo


Dibs


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Roketdriver said:


> Dibs


No ****, that is a cool find, those old bi-turbos are cool! 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

If I had the time to go fly out and drive this back I totally would.



> 1984 Volvo 245 GLT Wagon - $1500 (Denver)
> 
> 194,000 miles; interior clean; 4 speed manual with overdrive; runs well!!
> 
> ...


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Nothing special about the car, but I love the use of the fist in lieu of the finger (that's what she said) to block the license plate...

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/5858068851.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Nothing special.. but I just love the typo "Pontanic".
It's like Titanic's plastic clad sister.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5890966772.html



> 2003 pontanic van - $1400 (Knoxville)
> 
> The passenger window will not up, I believe the radiator has a leak, the battery is dead so but I have jumper cables, I put last couple of months over 1850 in it and I just replaced the front brakes and rotors, New head gaskets, New front wiring harness and you can even call the mechanic and speak to him if you want, I paid 1800 without all the work I did I just can't keep dropping money in the van , I will do 1400 but that's it cause I could but a radiator for 100 and go up to 1800 I believe in just done with it, if you want I can let you talk to the mechanic Jim


After reading description...may not be a typo.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

I can't recall ever seeing this color on these before. But its a pretty neat 90's import 4x4. Someone will end up with a cool little truck! :thumbup: 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5888387937.html



> We are selling a 1995 Nissan pickup 4x4 regular cab Xe with only 48 original thousand miles - $7,500
> 
> 5-speed
> 
> ...


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

I love Nissan Hardbodys. My first truck was a king cab 2wd with 200k miles on it :thumbup:.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice! It has less miles than mine! :thumbup:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Nothing special.. but I just love the typo "Pontanic".
> It's like Titanic's plastic clad sister.
> 
> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5890966772.html
> ...


$1400? Try 600. Those generation vans are garbage. Also, if selling any car for more than $500, just have a useable battery. Also, no one cares that you put twice the van's worth of money into fixing it, so stop trying to use that to bolster your asking price


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/5886087718.html


I want this Volvo.


----------



## VAsteve (Jan 14, 2003)

I want what's on the lift to the left...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

88c900t said:


> $...:


Holy crap! Cool avatar!


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Giovanni said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/5886087718.html
> 
> 
> I want this Volvo.


That is a RARE car.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This isn't so much a find as a "I didn't realize they sold those like that" thing.

Can't be many v6 5 speed manual Mercury Mystiques left in decent shape.

https://nwga.craigslist.org/cto/5877518853.html


> 1999 Mercury Mystique - $1500 (Milton/Roswell/Alpharetta)
> 
> 1999 Mercury Mystique LS (same as Ford Contour) for sale. V6 engine with 5 speed transmission.
> Runs and drives excellent. Fast and economical. Recently purchased from the second owner for a person who needed a car. Now they don't need it. 201k miles mostly highway. A couple of issues that are easily fixed. Nothing that affects the driving. BRAND NEW TIRES. AC and heat work great. Asking $1500 or best offer. Need to sell.


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

Giovanni said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/5886087718.html
> 
> I want this Volvo.


That is a rare car, my parents used to have a 86' 740 GLE.

It was funny, new people to the car could never figure out how to open the door from the inside.

That trim piece between the tail-lights was a dealer accessory.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Lotsa miles (in my mind at least) for the price, but tough to argue with a 6 speed swapped M3/4/5 in (Estoril?...Avus?) Blue. 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5890668278.html


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

SAV912 said:


> Lotsa miles (in my mind at least) for the price, but tough to argue with a 6 speed swapped M3/4/5 in (Estoril?...Avus?) Blue.
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5890668278.html


This forum is starting to make me sad that there are no nice E36s in my area right now.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

SAV912 said:


> Lotsa miles (in my mind at least) for the price, but tough to argue with a 6 speed swapped M3/4/5 in (Estoril?...Avus?) Blue.
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5890668278.html


Avus was never offered on the 3/4/5, so must be an Individual car.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> This isn't so much a find as a "I didn't realize they sold those like that" thing.
> 
> Can't be many Mercury Mystiques left in decent shape.


Fixed.

If I had $1200 or so to throw around for a beater, I would totally get this! It's even an interesting color.


----------



## [email protected]2 (Feb 6, 2007)

VadGTI said:


> Avus was never offered on the 3/4/5, so must be an Individual car.


Ad says it's a respray, and the engine bay is black


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ad says it's a respray, and the engine bay is black


this, and the sprayed door handles.:thumbdown:


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

+1 the sprayed door handles look ick.

Hard to tell if the black in the engine bay is original or not. The paint tag on the driver strut tower would tell the story of the original color....


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Eh, I saw E36 M3/4/5 for less than $10K in a shade of blue and figured at least some panties would drop. 

I'm definitely not up to speed on my Bimmer speak and blue isn't my first color I'd choose so I don't know the ins and outs of Estoril/Avus etc and what it was offered on. I figured the repaint in the notes meant it wasn't the original color but thought there might be hope until one of you guys noticed the black engine bay. But let's be real, it's a 222K mile 6 speed swapped M3 for less than $6K. I figured it wasn't going to be a legit example.

I mean ****, I didn't even know that E36 handles are supposed to be the textured black. It looks tempting in that "I know it probably has herpes, BUT..." Emmett sort of way.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

88c900t said:


> Fixed.
> 
> If I had $1200 or so to throw around for a beater, I would totally get this! It's even an interesting color.


Yeah... any good condition good running car is worth a grand.
Makes me wonder what "little things" are wrong with this car, other than being a manual tranny domestic sedan.
Well.. and being a Mercury.
the Mercury badge was designed to warn customers about the terrible depreciation curve.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

dviking mk2 said:


> In response to "Every Dubbers Dream" camper van. For me not so much, the van is cool in itself but the Subaru Forester engine swap? Really the forester motor. That engine is nut less and probably not much quicker than when it was in stock form. :sarcasm: but seriously theyre ballless. I'd take just about any other AWD or even Euro rear - wheel drive train setup over that. Fwiw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Actually, it gives the Vanagon 165hp vs. 90-95 and a meaningful improvement in torque as well as a much more modern engine management system, it's easier to work on, etc.

The real boner killer of that particular Westy is the 010 AT.


----------



## HaystackMalone (Jul 10, 2016)

https://humboldt.craigslist.org/cto/5896587881.html


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/5863637001.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1.8TIM said:


> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/5863637001.html


that car probably needs every vacuum line replaced....


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

1.8TIM said:


> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/5863637001.html


Conquest Tsi, mouse-house edition. Very rare indeed. Too bad because those are awesome.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> that car probably needs every vacuum line replaced....





Accidental L8 apex said:


> Conquest Tsi, mouse-house edition. Very rare indeed. Too bad because those are awesome.


I'd bet it's probably rusty from sitting too. His $500 "don't lowball me" price is much more realistic for a non running, sitting for who knows how long Conquest. :laugh:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

I've seen running and driving Conquest/starions in the 2500-3 price range, 2200 "firm" is a stupid price for a non runner with flat tires and that's covered in mouse turds.



In all of it's glory.


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/5864445765.html

What about this?


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/ctd/5900679644.html


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/5863401976.html

For the Volvo lovers


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

dslinc said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/5864445765.html
> 
> What about this?


"59K on odometer but may have rolled." 

LOL ya' think?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Is this worth anything?

https://elmira.craigslist.org/cto/5880111438.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CactusAvant said:


> Is this worth anything?
> 
> https://elmira.craigslist.org/cto/5880111438.html


Yeah, no. 



> I have a 1966 porsche for sale. It's a model 912. Pretty rare. They *only made it for two years*, but this car also has a *wide body kit that is factory built*. *Car is complete and original under the fiberglass wide body kit.* Has the horizontal four cylinder engine. Comes with some parts too. ENGINE DOES RUN!!! Drivers window is missing. Serious inquiries only please. Trades are possible but not looking for boats, dirt bikes, or lawn mowers. $20,000 or best offer.


4 years.

The factory certainly didn't offer that fiberglass kit.

And something tells me the car is far from complete under that fiberglass.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Ugly, but neat.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5896989641.html



> Honda Beat micro-car - $5,000
> 
> JDM Kei car recently imported from Japan. Runs and drives great. Very innovative design and efficient package weighing only ~1500 lb and powered by a 12 valve 660cc motor with individual throttle-bodies which revs to 9000 RPM! Mid-engine like the NSX - it's about as close to a go kart as you're able to drive on the street.
> 
> ...
































No engine pics or those with the top off.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

dslinc said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/ctd/5900679644.html


 I'll kick my own nuts off if their asking price is less than $60K.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

I never saw that gen Supra as an attractive car.
Well built, fast *(in TT form)- yes.
Attractive, no.
And now it's a "classic" that you just need to park and enjoy looking at... no.

I would rather have this Frankenstein.


https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/5862854888.html



> 1984 Amc Eagle 4 x4 wagon - $5500 (Everson pa)
> 
> I have a 84 Amc Eagle 4x4 wagon with DANA 44 straight axles from a jeep wagoneer.it also has installed all new brakes and a low miles 318 dodge motor with edelbrock intake and carb and a Davis duI ignition. And a rebuilt 727 transmission and a Dana 20 transfer case.
> Car is totally rust free from Phoenix Arizona it also has new dual exhaust. Has new radiator also it starts and runs it also has 4 new good year tires. health is forcing me to sell it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

What engine is in this caddy?

https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/5859071602.html



> 1981 VW Pick-up - $17500 (Flat Rock,NC)
> 
> One owner for 36 years, part of the family. Must see to appreciate all the restorations done on this truck, from wiring to tires and wheels. Call Frank for all the details.Make me an offer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> What engine is in this caddy?
> 
> https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/5859071602.html


Looks like a 1.8 16v from an S2 Scirocco (fuel distributor in "proper" Mk1 location).


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Yeah, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completely trashed.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

dslinc said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/5864445765.html
> 
> What about this?


That's seems like an extremely optimistic price to me.


----------



## rsj0714SS (Jul 13, 2016)

'83 Rabbit 58K original miles:

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5896786189.html - $1800


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like a 1.8 16v from an S2 Scirocco (fuel distributor in "proper" Mk1 location).


What-evs.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

A.Wilder said:


> That's seems like an extremely optimistic price to me.


Totally ridiculous price to me, but is that a Zender front bumper air dam thing?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Giovanni said:


> Totally ridiculous price to me, but is that a Zender front bumper air dam thing?


they pop up on ebay from time to time, they don't seem to be unobtanium. first ebay hit showed it sold for $175. 

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5902805281.html

I always loved the 2.7T S4 Avant. Wish i had a garage and time to own one of these.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

This one's kind of funny. Says it was part of an estate deal, no keys, can't open the car, no title. 1987 BMW 535is Sitting since 2013.

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5902085020.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5885003143.html

Citroen traction avant - one of my favorite cars from this era. Never seen one in CL before 
Looks like it needs quite a bit of work.


----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)

A.Wilder said:


> This one's kind of funny. Says it was part of an estate deal, no keys, can't open the car, no title. 1987 BMW 535is Sitting since 2013.
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5902085020.html


I'd rather have that BMW R1100 sitting next to it. Found the CL ad for that and also no keys, current offer is $800.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> What engine is in this caddy?
> 
> https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/5859071602.html


definitely a mk2 16v, but I love that hella late westy grille. Had and sold a few when playing with mk1's. They go for over 200 bucks for cracked, missing fog lenses, etc ones


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BrianC said:


> I'd rather have that BMW R1100 sitting next to it. Found the CL ad for that and also no keys, current offer is $800.


http://raleigh.craigslist.org/mcy/5902912630.html

He has 2 keys but neither unlocks the bike??? Seems like one should. 



> 1997 BMW Motorcycle Looking for the best Offer
> 
> No keys No Title
> *
> ...


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/5872498728.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

for a second i thought it was a miata like this one










which also has a V8, but a 302. 

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5865603870.html










he's been trying to sell this thing for a long time.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5896932076.html


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

That interior!



Craigslist said:


> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/5872248123.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Sonderwunsch said:


> http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/5872498728.html


So. Much. Want. :thumbup::thumbup:

It seems to be a pretty good deal too, considering a clean M Roadster will run you $12-$17k depending on options, colors, mileage, etc. and it would still be less fun that this. 

Too bad it isn't closer, this would be a blast!


----------



## abacabdan (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't know that like it $6,000, but I like it. Low miles, good condition. Could this ever be a classic?










http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/5864501495.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone want a LS1 swapped RX7?

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/5908006851.html



> 1994 rx7 fd. the car has a 5.3 ls motor and t56. the chassis has 108,xxx miles, but the engine and trans were just swapped in. the build is almost complete. the car was running great and i changed the clutch and is making a noise, I'm not sure but it could be a throwout bearing, or something to do with the flywheel? the exhaust needs to be finished and the ac is not installed yet, but i do have the ls1 compressor for ac.
> 
> cons:
> its making a knocking noise ever since i replaced the clutch
> ...


----------



## rsj0714SS (Jul 13, 2016)

Sonderwunsch said:


> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5896932076.html


I'm in love.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

abacabdan said:


> I don't know that like it $6,000, but I like it. Low miles, good condition. *Could this ever be a classic?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know the only thing worse than a 1988 Cavalier? A 1988 Cavalier convertible.

So, no.


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

https://corvallis.craigslist.org/cto/5903262401.html


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

palakaman said:


> https://corvallis.craigslist.org/cto/5903262401.html


Gone already? Looks like an electric 914. What was the asking price?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Omega360 said:


> Anyone want a LS1 swapped RX7?
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/5908006851.html


for 20 grand?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


> for 20 grand?


Probably has spent a lot more then that on it. Most rarely or never get your money back after a swap/mods/full restoration. 
But for someone who is thinking about doing this swap, it could be a more economical option. Plus a lot of work time saved.
Not saying I'd pay it either, just saying someone might. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Gone already? Looks like an electric 914. What was the asking price?


Wow that was gone fast. They were asking $10k. Fairly large battery pack. They weren't lead acid batteries so it had a good amount of juice.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Sonderwunsch said:


> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5896932076.html


love it :thumbup:


----------



## dasfinc (May 11, 2007)

2ohgti said:


> Probably has spent a lot more then that on it. Most rarely or never get your money back after a swap/mods/full restoration.
> But for someone who is thinking about doing this swap, it could be a more economical option. Plus a lot of work time saved.
> Not saying I'd pay it either, just saying someone might.
> 
> ...


20 grand AND ITS NOT COMPLETE.

It is making a knocking sound, and is on a stock tune, and the door harnesses were cut....

If it was just the clutch, he should just fix it, he clearly has the skill to if he built that car.... I bet the motor is fuxored from being on a stock corvette tune.

If it was a flawless runner/driver, then I could see a 20k ask, but definitely not current state, regardless of 'how much he put into it'


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

dasfinc said:


> 20 grand AND ITS NOT COMPLETE.
> 
> It is making a knocking sound, and is on a stock tune, and the door harnesses were cut....
> 
> ...


Like I said, I wouldn't pay that. Its probably going to sit for sale a very long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/cto/5909947291.html










1978 Reliant Robin; Disassembled, needs a committed soul for rebuilding.

If you are looking for something very unique this may be for you. There are very few of these in the States. Made famous on BBC, Mr Bean and Top Gear (the infamous "let see how easy it rolls" segment).

I can't really tell you much. I purchased it in 2008 with the intent of doing *something* with it (I envisioned a 900 pound electric car...). It has set in our barn for these past 8 years. I can't vouch that all the parts are there; it does appear that most of the important things are. 

Missing back hatch glass (shattered); a fairly easy replacement. Only one front seat (doesn't look original, but then again, how would I know?). Back seat must be original as the padding is only 2" thick and terrible uncomfortable. One door needs fiberglass repair.

The vehicle comes with a "Oregon Salvage Title Certificate" and a bill of sale. I talked to the DMV (8 years ago) and they told me they would issue an Oregon MOTORCYCLE title if I brought it in for inspection; that it didn't need to be running, they just need to see it.

Price? There is nothing to compare it to! What are you thinking? Could we start the bidding at $900 (as-is)?

Here's a great video but don't let it scare you off. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQh56geU0X8

By the way, in case you may be confused, this is a 1978 Reliant Robin NOT a 1965 Shelby GT-350.


Thanks!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

palakaman said:


> http://corvallis.craigslist.org/cto/5909947291.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn. if that was close id buy it and let it sit around doing nothing for 8 years. just to say i own one :laugh:


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

Pretty interesting description http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5892287678.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

2 LS swapped RX7's in 2 days, must be LS swap season or something  Although LOL at $35k
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/5910856029.html



> 1995 MAZDA RX-7
> 
> LS2 V8 SWAP BY HINSON SUPER CARS
> ULTRA LOW MILEAGE MOTOR / TRANSMISSION
> ...


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

1.8TIM said:


> Pretty interesting description http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5892287678.html


Wow, I didn't read the whole thing but just the first paragraph is amusing hahaha

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

1.8TIM said:


> Pretty interesting description http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5892287678.html


I wanna party with that guy. I like the Bucks reference.


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I wanna party with that guy. I like the Bucks reference.


Hahaha this ad is making America great again. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/5887836729.html










seems "neat" to me that is


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

joedubbs said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/5887836729.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-rover-214gsi/

That car JUST sold on Bring a Trailer for more than that.


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/5857979751.html


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

slirt said:


> http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/5857979751.html


So, apparently, the Rabbit trucks are made with the 4 door front doors, meaning they're just a bit shorter. I have a buddy who had a 2 door front rabbit truck, with the longer doors and more leg room, and the turning radius on that thing was in crew cab GMT400 longbed territory. I can only imagine that the theme song for this particular truck would be this song:






:laugh:

Chris


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Omega360 said:


> Anyone want a LS1 swapped RX7?
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/5908006851.html
> https://images.craigslist.org/00d0d_4yqqBDJMCGq_600x450.jpg
> ...


5.3 is not an LS1. not sure why he titled the ad as that when it indicates he understands its an LM7 later in the ad. So not only is it not an LS1, it is an iron 5.3. Making this definitely not a $20k project.



Omega360 said:


> 2 LS swapped RX7's in 2 days, must be LS swap season or something  Although LOL at $35k
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/5910856029.html
> 
> https://images.craigslist.org/00e0e_2KARLet9mzJ_600x450.jpg
> ...


Who the hell is making all these LS powered RX7 in cincinnati. In my 38 years living there I think I can count the number of RX7 I have seen in the single digits.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

*Acura SLX*

I can't remember the last time I saw one of these!

https://erie.craigslist.org/cto/5902593720.html


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/cto/5911345849.html










* Honda Prelude 1982 1st generation classic - $2000 (Coquitlam)
*
You won't find another one out there. A 1982 Honda Prelude in great condition. It does have a carburetor issue and hasn't started for a couple months. Ideal for a project, or even an engine swap. Or simply get an aftermarket carb. All the electronics work, including moon roof. No rust. Very rare. Would consider a trade and add cash for classic VW bug or something interesting. Make me an offer!


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> love it :thumbup:


That Cherokee is TITS!!

I would buy that for $5k


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

joedubbs said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/5887836729.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep

I want a 90s built British Honda


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

grandpa car.

26k mile always garaged mint 2000 Grand Marquis.
Like buying a new luxury boat car for 5k?

http://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/5914290218.html



> Mercury Grand Marquis LX - Mint condition - $5000 (Asheville, NC)
> 
> 2000 Mercury Grand Marquis LX in mint condition. 26k actual miles. Garage/covered always. Pearl green outside, white leather interior. Just passed NC inspection. Two sets of keys with fobs for door/trunk locks. Can text pics.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

OK, I'm cheating because this is an EBay find, not CL, but I had to share this rare one I saw today...

1993 Jaguar XJR-S V12, one of only 100 imported to the U.S. This being one of the 22 Coupes made in Signal Red. V12 Cruiser!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1993-Jaguar-XJS-XJR-S-6-0L-330HP-V12-COUPE-1-OF-ONLY-22-BUILT-/381874221367?forcerrptr=true&hash=item58e97a3137:g:x6UAAOSwA3dYRQIE&item=381874221367


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^ That jag is beautiful


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

CactusAvant said:


> ^^^ That jag is beautiful


Sold for 49.5k   

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

"a* beautifull* (_sic_) 1980 Lincoln Continental Mark VI, 2 Door Coupe" :screwy:










https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/5916142810.html

I expected the ad to say it's on a Fox chassis, but it looks too short for that even...


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

slirt said:


> "a* beautifull* (_sic_) 1980 Lincoln Continental Mark VI, 2 Door Coupe" :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That interior made me nauseous.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

vw based hummer... kind of want

https://glensfalls.craigslist.org/cto/5895474250.html


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

^ kit was called the "Humbug"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1988 Toyota 6X6 Low Miles - $6000 (Mt Vernon)

This is in Ohio. Somebody here is going to buy this.




> 1988 Toyota 6X6 Low Miles
> 
> Shown to one person this last winter. So be real. Yes it has been for sale but it will require the special person to Buy
> 
> ...


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

That Toyota is pretty sweet.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

A 6x6 on 38s with a 22re. Acceleration must be like a glacier.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

That Toyota, wow, just wow. 6 38" tires and a 22RE "with a cam" but the guy thinks it drives fine. I see no less than 3 steering stabilizers. Why in the world would you need 3 steering stabilizers? :facepalm:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

This one has been on CL in my town for a few weeks. I've always loved the TR3A for its similarity to the Jaguar XK140, but for about a quarter of the price...


*1959 Triumph TR3A - $32000 (danville / san ramon)*

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5874909461.html










For comparison to that $32K Triumph, here is a 1955 Jaguar XK140, which tend to sell for more like $100K-$120K


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Who wants a F350 6 door dually pimp mobile? :what:
Interior is absolutely awful and has 0 cupholders :thumbdown:

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/5917843743.html



> 2002 FORD F-350
> 
> 7.3L DIESEL 4x4
> 6 DOOR CUSTOM TRUCK
> ...


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't want but at the same time I do
















https://catskills.craigslist.org/cto/5915541232.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

slirt said:


> "a* beautifull* (_sic_) 1980 Lincoln Continental Mark VI, 2 Door Coupe" :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a body on frame car (Panther).
They just cut out a section of the frame.
Fox chassis is uni-body.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

(toyota 6x6)


The interior pic also isn't the same vehicle, it has a manual shift, and twin airbags so it's at least several years newer than the actual truck.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

EuroKing said:


> I don't want but at the same time I do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. What shall we call it? Porsche front end and tail, Testarossa sides, VW underneath. 
*
the "Bugaporscharossa"*


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> This one has been on CL in my town for a few weeks. I've always loved the TR3A for its similarity to the Jaguar XK140, but for about a quarter of the price...
> 
> 
> *1959 Triumph TR3A - $32000 (danville / san ramon)*
> ...




I would love to have a TR3A. 

I would really love a TR250/5 as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Wow. What shall we call it? Porsche front end and tail, Testarossa sides, VW underneath.
> *
> the "Bugaporscharossa"*


Pretty populat kit back in the 80's. Look up "Mulholland kit" for VW and you'll see many examples of the same kit. I'm also pretty sure that bug was in some magazines back in the day too. One of the better examples of that kit.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Would love to build up another one..

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/5914334035.html



> Bought this with intentions of turning into a built trail rig but cant come to terms with chopping up a clean and intact stock '85.


But I can! :laugh::beer:






























> Bought this with intentions of turning into a built trail rig but cant come to terms with chopping up a clean and intact stock '85. Just smogged and ready to be registered, been non-oped so no back registration due. In the past year Ive had the following replaced: fuel filter, fuel pump, pump hanger, sending unit and tank(base models came with a 14gal tank, I installed the larger 17gal from SR5), cleaned/replaced fuel lines as precaution, starter, sparkplugs, plug wires cap & rotor, air filter, PCV, valve cover gasket, thermostat, Sears Silver? battery, coolant hoses, radiator was pulled cleaned and pressure tested, all belts, harmonic balancer, O2 sensor, exhaust gaskets, ALL fluids - Royal Purple in axles and Redline MTL in transmission, 10w40 dino oil in engine, had brakes inspected, bled as well as clutch, valves and timing were checked when valve cover came off, new catalytic converter and exhaust from cat back(believe its 2.25")
> 
> Sure I'm forgetting stuff but if it seemed like it needed to be done I had it done, was trying to make as safe/reliable as possible. Ive also sourced a number of interior parts etc, rebuilt rear window motor and mechanism and a lot of other odds and ends. If possible all parts are Denso (oem Toyota) or as best as I could get. Tires are 31x10.5 Cooper STT's with lots of life remaining.
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

It being a small car lot makes me wary... but it is nice for all original.
I even like the dash/gauges- looks more high end than a new ATS.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/ctd/5922544609.html



> 1979 Buick Electra Limited 92k actual - $3950 (Morristown)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Jeep Grand Wagoneer Collection for Sale 
All 1990 and rust free
Taking offers
Please Call show contact info 

Thank you
(Please don't reply with an email. I've posted the Jeeps on my fathers behalf. He has all the information. I'm no help with questions - Thanks)

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/5908944713.html


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

MGQ said:


> Jeep Grand Wagoneer Collection for Sale
> All 1990 and rust free
> Taking offers
> Please Call show contact info
> ...


I'm feeling tingly.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NATORabbit said:


> I'm feeling tingly.


I wonder how long they have all been sitting.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

957rwhp twin turbo Mustang. $35000.

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/cto/5920822833.html


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Good job getting all of that under the stock hood. 
Could be quite the sleeper with a quiet exhaust setup.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

saron81 said:


> Good job getting all of that under the stock hood.
> Could be quite the sleeper with a quiet exhaust setup.


Wing, wheels, ground effects. Doesn't look like a sleeper to me. Maybe if it the powerplant was in this Mustang:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Sonderwunsch said:


> 957rwhp twin turbo Mustang. $35000.
> 
> http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/cto/5920822833.html


You could buy a brand new 700hp Mustang with warranty for $40k. They can't put down that much, so what's the point of 957? Number is also on race gas. This one is only 700 on pump.


----------



## Mikewastaken (Dec 13, 2002)

2004 Passat W8 wagon...with a manual transmission.
http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/5915607670.html


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Far more interested in the spec.B Legacy and 3 car garage.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

Mikewastaken said:


> 2004 Passat W8 wagon...with a manual transmission.
> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/5915607670.html


A few years ago there was a thread here where some fool covered his w8 manual wagon with duraliner. I cannot find the post though


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

philf1fan2 said:


> Sold for 49.5k


That Jag sale apparently didn't go through. Re-listed on Ebay with a buy-it-now price of $49,500

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381892562286?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Another Jaguar find, D type replica with E type engine, on Craigslist this time.

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/5927034946.html

1955 Jaguar XKD, Rare Race Car, 4-speed, 4.2 liter XKE motor, posi rear end disc brakes, Has race tags stamped on dash

$135,000 / trade or best offer


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

I could do without the batmobile fin but that looks like a really fun car!


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

The Monarch Mobile can be yours for $1490










http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/5861880924.html


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

Ford pickup anyone?

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/5929939586.html

https://images.craigslist.org/00202_9pYeyDzvQpz_600x450.jpg


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

What about this?

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/5929784513.html

https://images.craigslist.org/00B0B_9vo8RgBk6dV_600x450.jpg


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

Jokes aside, I'd like to see this one in person

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/5914197815.html

https://images.craigslist.org/00c0c_kqpLwZC3ojB_600x450.jpg


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

This one is also interesting

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/5924579503.html

https://images.craigslist.org/00O0O_jgjTnDoa47H_600x450.jpg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jimbow said:


> I always see CLFOTD threads, but usually it's just one car. I'm trying to change that lol
> 
> *I think it would be good to have a thread containing all the cool Craigslist finds.*





dslinc said:


> What about this?
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/5929784513.html



Is an $800, 33 year old, beater Fiero cool?

PS: Do you think you can learn to use the Insert Image tag properly so at least the images appear in your posts rather than a link????? See how I did it in your above quoted post.


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Is an $800, 33 year old, beater Fiero cool?


Hahahaha what's wrong with the Fiero?! Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Of all the things to collect.

http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/5893207494.html


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Of all the things to collect.
> 
> http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/5893207494.html


22?!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Of all the things to collect.
> 
> http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/5893207494.html


You found Jon Voight?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dslinc said:


> Hahahaha what's wrong with the Fiero?! Hahaha


Every Craigslist has a $500-$1000 Fiero in their listings. They are not special enough to post. Otherwise, these pages would be full of them.


----------



## Nicefeet (Dec 29, 2009)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Of all the things to collect.
> 
> http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/5893207494.html



Planes, Trains and Automobiles remake anyone?

You play with your balls a lot!


----------



## MonsterM (Aug 10, 2005)

Mikewastaken said:


> 2004 Passat W8 wagon...with a manual transmission.
> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/5915607670.html


Performance of a Camry, fuel economy of a Viper and complexity and maintenance costs of a Lamborghini...Whats not to love?


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Nicefeet said:


> Planes, Trains and Automobiles remake anyone?
> 
> You play with your balls a lot!


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/cto/5907204140.html


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

BaLLZDeePNYC said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/cto/5907204140.html


That looks nice!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Found an Epiphone Hummingbird with hard case in minty condition for $200 today


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

1991 ISUZU STYLUS, XS - $1100

























1991 ISUZU STYLUS XS, 4 DOOR SEDAN, ONLY 84,300 KM,

RD,PW,PL,AC,EXCELLENT CONDITIONS,NEW BATTERY, NEW BREAKS..............
YOU HAVE TO SEE THAT HOW NICE AND SMOOTH DRIVING, FOR MOOR INFO PLEASE CONTACT ME,
THANK YOU

2000 Jaguar S type 3.0 - $1600








Very good shape for the year extremely fast yet great on gas has cold air intake and some minor mods all possible options you will never find a good running one like this need it gone by werkend can be test driven


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm not quite sure where to put this post. This could be DIW, this could be the best DIY Apocalypse vehicle we've seen recently, or maybe VigorousZX changed his mind about Previa's and hasn't been able to confess that sin just yet. 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5931403807.html

I've edited the important stuff to be *bold*:



> This low mileage (under 21,000 miles), one-of-a-kind truck/camper/car carrier *is named Bulla Matari meaning "breaker of rocks"* from the explorer, Henry Morgan Stanley. Bulla was *built to carry a Porsche Spyder, pull a 30 foot sailboat, carry a motorcycle in front, 18 ft kayak with mast and sail on top,* bicycles on the rear while functioning as a camper with propane stove, refrigerator, microwave, hot water tank, air conditioning unit, *wood fireplace*, safe, awning and *sleeps 4 adults*.
> 
> This Ford 350 6L diesel, dual wheels, Lariat Pkg = leather seats and trim, 5-speed transmission, 4WD, and ABS brakes, 17" forged polished aluminum wheels, AM/FM/CD, air conditioning, automatic temperature control.
> 
> ...

























































I am really curious about the winch in the kitchen?? I think it is part of the car carrier? And....... wood burning stove!!?!!?!?!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

rsclyrt said:


> maybe VigorousZX changed his mind about Previa's and hasn't been able to confess that sin just yet.


Seeing as how that's not a mish-mash of stolen renders, not bloody likely.


----------



## abacabdan (Dec 22, 2004)

Anyone want what I imagine has to be the world's largest collection of K-car Lebaron and Town & Country convertibles?

http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/5893207494.html


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

You're one page too late...


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Going to check this out Monday

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/5905759622.html



2000 Volkswagen Passat Wagon - $399 said:


> ~GLS Model - 5 speed manual transmission, original clutch!
> ~Engine runs but is misfiring on driver's cylinder bank.
> ~Clean interior, non smoker, black leather seats in good condition.
> ~I am the original owner.
> ...


----------



## JCT (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...to/1226562046?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



> FOR SALE- RARE 1962 1/2 Desoto re-release factory retractable roof prototype. 1 of 1. Owned by famous movie star but can't remember his name right now, but I heard he banged Marilyn Monroe. There was a cigarette butt with red lipstick in the back so that just about proves it. Just pulled out of a dry western barn after 73 years in storage. May need patch panels and interior work. Back seat not pictured but in kinda good shape (except Cheetos stains) cause we use it for a sofa in the den. My boy just dropped out of Wyotech and can do the body and paint for you for extra money or trade for PS4 games or Chevelle parts. He's wicked good at skulls and ghost flames. Car ran when parked, and before the motor was pulled. Might be able to get the original motor from my uncle for additional money or ammo. Assume it will need brake work and new battery. Rare Hemi flathead engine. Factory hood delete option. Glass has some delamination. Missing some trim. Do not advise driving home so bring a trailer and 4 wheel drive truck with at least 8 inches of clearance and a winch. Hurry before the spring thaw refills the pond. No title, but know a guy who thinks he remembers the guy who's aunt owned it who assures me they might be able to find it. Awesome patina! Repeat AWESOME PATINA! Odometer missing but can sign a napkin claiming it has 14 original miles. Have all factory documentation but can't find it right now. I'll mail it to you. Glove box door is signed by Virgil Exner, but it wore off and you can't read it anymore. Used to have a perfect hubcap in the trunk but one of my neighbors punk kids stole it. Located 241 miles from the nearest paved road. Go through town, turn left at the pig farm, turn right at the Whirlpool washer next to the old cemetery. Left again at the Sarah Palin/Ted Nugent election sign. Up the hill, 4th trailer on the right (the one with the tires on the roof). Go really slow over the old bridge. Please call 406-996-9074, let the phone ring twice, hang up, wait 30 seconds, and call back so I know you're not my old lady (there's a restraining order). Beware of dogs. I work nights at Kwik Way so call only between 3 and 3:30 PM except for Saturday (Civil War reinactments) or the Lord's day which is out altogether. Cash only in small unmarked bills. No scammers. DON'T PASS UP THIS RARE OPPORTUNITY! Happy to answer all questions as vaguely as possible. Used to have 100% feedback before a bunch of guys conspired against me and ruined my rating. Wasn't my fault. Bank messed up. Won't last long. Had a bunch of calls this morning and they're probably headed here now. Think one was Chrysler Historical Society but they used a fake name. The other was maybe those restoration experts from Fast & Loud. Those guys are awesome, right? How cool would it be to party with those dudes! Anyway, my first ex-brother-in-law told me one that kind of looked just like it but was a Buick or something sold for $14 million at Barrett-Jackson, so I think my price is a steal! $4000 or trade for guns. If it doesn't sell soon I'm gonna restore it myself when I get my next pogie check. My time is precious because the new seasons of Duck Dynasty and Swamp People just started. Don't waste my time with lowball offers, I know what I have.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Going to check this out Monday
> 
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/5905759622.html


Bring a spare set of ignition coils.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

:thumbup:

Wow that is some quality trolling right there. So many good dirt bag lines.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Going to check this out Monday
> 
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/5905759622.html


Jesus, id even buy that for 4 jnms.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Definitely sounded like the cam tensioner was bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5930253503.html


02 V8 AWD Ranger king cab - $6800 (sweetwater)

Fuel injected 302 all wheel drive ranger. 99,000 miles on it. New tires,brakes,exhaust,battery,and wheel alignment. Keyless entry with keypad. Super nice truck. We do several of these ranger and there are no shortcuts. Looks like it came from the factory. No compromise of comfort. Radio, HVAC and cruise on the steering wheel...Call or text for more info....Thx for looking


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

That Ranger is really well done!

Chris


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Crispyfritter said:


> That Ranger is really well done!
> 
> Chris


I'm assuming they swapped a Mountaineer drivetrain, steering column, computer...
It's such an "easy" swap now, makes one wonder why they didn't sell the ranger that way.
I guess having the good old 302 in the ranger might have overshadowed the new mod motor F150s.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

This guy must do some SERIOUS offroading 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5936562789.html


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> This guy must do some SERIOUS offroading
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5936562789.html


People will literally say any nonsense they can imagine on Craigslist.


_"Mechanic owned w/ new engine replaced at 148k miles w/ all receipts and invoices. Vehicle has been maintained religiously since purchased with only OE Honda parts where applicable. No oil leaks, and has never had a Check Engine Light."_

Are you f**king serious dude? It has a new engine. So the old engine blew up yet never threw a check engine light, thats interesting. It was meticulously and religiously maintained by you, a mechanic, yet it still needed a new engine? You think this is a selling point???


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Atl-Atl said:


> People will literally say any nonsense they can imagine on Craigslist.
> 
> 
> _"Mechanic owned w/ new engine replaced at 148k miles w/ all receipts and invoices. Vehicle has been maintained religiously since purchased with only OE Honda parts where applicable. No oil leaks, and has never had a Check Engine Light."_
> ...


And "new engine" usually means "was pulled from wreck, but is new to this vehicle".


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Atl-Atl said:


> Are you f**king serious dude? It has a new engine. So the old engine blew up yet never threw a check engine light, thats interesting. It was meticulously and religiously maintained by you, a mechanic, yet it still needed a new engine? You think this is a selling point???


Well, the engine was put in @ 148k (when *I* bought the trrrRRRuck, and *I*'ve put over 100k since)



BRealistic said:


> And "new engine" usually means "was pulled from wreck, but is new to this vehicle".


It was pulled from another CRV w/ 89k on it.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> This guy must do some SERIOUS offroading
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5936562789.html


That's one fine automobile 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> Well, the engine was put in @ 148k (when *I* bought the trrrRRRuck, and *I*'ve put over 100k since.
> 
> It was pulled from another CRV w/ 89k on it.



Hah, I thought it looked familiar. GLWS


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Atl-Atl said:


> Hah, I thought it looked familiar. GLWS


I did change the wording of it too based on your review. It has since been changed to "Mechanic owned *since* engine replacement"


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRB, sending Andy some dick pics.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

patrikman said:


> BRB, sending Andy some dick pics.


I don't have much space left. Go easy on me.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> BRB, sending Andy some dick pics.


You finally got a digital camera with an optical zoom?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> You finally got a digital camera with an optical zoom?


macro


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> This guy must do some SERIOUS offroading
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5936562789.html


It truly is amazing how many words it takes some sellers to just say "It's a piece of sh*t".


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> It truly is amazing how many words it takes some sellers to just say "It's a piece of sh*t".


Minus the cracked windshield, it really is a nice car.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> Minus the cracked windshield, it really is a nice car.


120 hp 20 year old cute ute with lots of miles and a rattle can paint job for 3.5 stacks.
Why are so many private CL sellers so afraid to actually put a new windshield in the vehicle they want to sell for a what seems like retail?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> 120 hp 20 year old cute ute with lots of miles and a rattle can paint job for 3.5 stacks.
> Why are so many private CL sellers so afraid to actually put a new windshield in the vehicle they want to sell for a what seems like retail?


Because I don't want to deal with putting a windshield in it. If someone asked me to I would if that meant selling the car. Rattle-can comment is funny too.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> Because I don't want to deal with putting a windshield in it. If someone asked me to I would if that meant selling the car. Rattle-can comment is funny too.


Oh.. this is your cervix for sale?
That explains the defensive posturing. :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Oh.. this is your cervix for sale?


Gee, ya think?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> Gee, ya think?


Sorry.. I'm a bit slow sometimes.
All this high band interwebs is confusing me.
I missed your  when you original posted it.

Good luck with it. :thumbup:

Just curious.. did you spend your own money on modding this?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Just curious.. did you spend your own money on modding this?


You bet. This has been my daily for the past 8yrs. 



BRealistic said:


> Hope you enjoy dealing with ATL CL users


Not looking forward to them in the slightest.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> You bet. This has been my daily for the past 8yrs.


You obviously had some fun with it.
I've been DDing my 04 RX8 since I bought it new.
Never thought about painting it with bedliner and jacking it up.
Hmm.

(looks like rattle can primer paint job from 20 feet = rattle can primer paint job imho)



> Not looking forward to them in the slightest.


I ninja edited that part out.. because yeah.
My bother had lots of headaches- people desperate to see and buy then never actually show up at meet locations.
That's not something to relish.. and that's why I deleted it.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Metallitubby said:


> Minus the cracked windshield, it really is a nice car.


Who told you that?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> You finally got a digital camera with an optical zoom?


I think my Obamaphone does pitchers.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> This guy must do some SERIOUS offroading
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5936562789.html


And fwiw- it is kinda cool.
Just ribbing you earlier.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Who told you that?


Famous people that died.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> Famous people that died.


:biggrinsanta:


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Metallitubby said:


> I don't have much space left. Go easy on me.


That's what she said? 



BRealistic said:


> You finally got a digital camera with an optical zoom?


Damn, rough crowd this week.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Someone buy this. I've watched it on CL and eBay for two years and have no idea why it hasn't sold yet. 









http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/5911189855.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

1985Jetta said:


> Someone buy this. I've watched it on CL and eBay for two years and have no idea why it hasn't sold yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be worth $3000..... IF it wasn't sitting for as long as I've been alive, the front seat wasn't destroyed, and it you know.... ran. Cmon, man- in Cali that's an $800-$1000 car. 


Oh and since you've been gone Patrikman, 1985Jetta was outed as _not_ being a 60 year old veteran, but his 18 year old son masquerading as him. If the mods have a sense of humour, they'll change his username to Benjamin Button:laugh:


What would you rather have for $3000, that? Or this? A low mile manual Japanese GT with a ton of new parts. Yeah, I'm a shameless whore, but I'm too pissed (unsold for 9 months) to give a crap. 

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/5937062398.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

88c900t said:


> That would be worth $3000..... IF it wasn't sitting for as long as I've been alive, the front seat wasn't destroyed, and it you know.... ran. Cmon, man- in Cali that's an $800-$1000 car.
> 
> 
> Oh and since you've been gone Patrikman, 1985Jetta was outed as _not_ being a 60 year old veteran, but his 18 year old son masquerading as him. If the mods have a sense of humour, they'll change his username to Benjamin Button
> ...


I'll take the swagon


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

88c900t said:


> What would you rather have for $3000, that? Or this? A low mile manual Japanese GT with a ton of new parts. Yeah, I'm a shameless whore, but I'm too pissed (unsold for 9 months) to give a crap.
> 
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/5937062398.html


Can I get a calculator watch with that car?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Can I get a calculator watch with that car?


A what now? That's before my time. But I would trade for an FC RX7....


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

88c900t said:


> A what now? That's before my time. But I would trade for an FC RX7....


I had a couple of them. Casios. One of them was literally a little transformer like guy that you could take off of the band. From Prange Way. That might be before your time as well.

I've been eyeing this up lately, for no other reason than curiosity.
1983 Citroen GSA Wagon

http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/5927530827.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5884792104.html



> DD go anywhere Trooper - $4000 (Sevierville)
> 
> 99 Isuzu Trooper built like a tank. 5speed. Rock sliders and custom skid plate. Has a Dana 44 front end with Detroit locker and a 1 ton 14 bolt free float rear end with Detroit locker. Transmission is a built g52, and a double transfer case with the rear case being twin sticked with a 4:7:1 ratio for crawling. New wheel bearings and lockouts in the past year. Has m/t rims. Also have a set of all terrains with about 60% tread to go with it.Heat, AC, and everything works as it should. Great rig that can be daily driven, yet go anywhere. Do not need help selling. 865-55six-416zero. $4000 o.bo. Thank you
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/5927116023.html

_1965 VW Split Window Bus W/ V8 engine! Price: 32,000
Hi All ~ Offered here is a very special Bus and here's the story! 

This VW bus is not original and was a custom build from the ground up. If you are looking for a documented original, this is not for you. It was brought to California from the East Coast a long time ago. It no longer retains the original VIN and has one assigned to it from the time of the original customization back east. It looks mostly stock and is def. a sleeper. It is one of a kind and you won't find another one like it on the planet. You can have all the nostalgia of an old bus, with the get up and go of a hot rod. You can laugh as you pull away from people going uphill, fully loaded. Easily maintains hwy speeds, 2300 rpm at 65mph. Clear CA title in my name at my address. 
The original frame rails form the basis of support for the 1974 Oldsmobile Rocket 350 with the same year th350 transmission with a custom machined shorty nose cone and external dual external coolers. GM 12 bolt rear end with factory drum brakes, w/ adj. coils. Custom driveline is about 18in. long. Heavy duty sway bar with trailing link suspension/pan hard rod. Emergency brake works in the stock location. The front suspension clip is from a 1971 Type II with power assist disc brakes. No power steering. Heavy duty sway bar up front as well. There are adjustable monroe max-air shocks at all four corners. Brand new mega tube Griffin radiator in the rear engine compartment with dual 4000 cfm fans. Fed by side scoops and a wide underbody scoop behind the rearend. There is also a new aux. radiator in the front (1969 mini cooper) with a 1200 cfm electric fan. Proven to keep it cool in 107 degree hwy heat and in the Mountains (6/27/2016). Dual deep cycle batteries with cut offs are fed by a new GM 180 high amp alternator. New Edelbrock carb. (1402), PCV valve, electronic high output distributor/coil. Cast iron exhaust and dual magnaflow mufflers that are hidden from view. Custom stainless steel 22 gal fuel cell with charcoal vent system. It had A/C at one time, but it has been removed. All professionally fabricated. 
Gauges include, oil pressure, two temp. gauges, tachometer, speedo cable is broken, but has in dash GPS, gas gauge. CD stereo with two 6x9 speakers and Garmin GPS on touch screen. LED flood lights front and rear. Stock headlights. All signals, brake lights, headlights with hi and lo., horn and hazzard lights work as they should. Stock wipers work good in the rain (a little slow) with new wipers. 12V aux. port, electric door poppers on lighted switches. All doors lock with the key. No heater (bad core). Power inverter (110V) located in the battery compartment. LED interior lights. Miata seats with full adjustability, much better for visibility and comfortable on long trips and in good shape. New slider window locks up front. Interior is in great shape and was professionally upolstered. Fully carpeted in high end materials. Engine is accessed through a large hatch behind the front seats. The entire interior is really well insulated and you cannot hear the engine running from the inside of the vehicle. The hatch gives great access to the entire engine. The whole engine compartment is expertly constructed from galvanized sheetmetal. All parts are easily available at a local parts store. No corrosion or rust to be found. The batteries are also insulted in a separate compartment inside next to the engine lid. 
The body is a 1965 VW type II tin roof camper. All vent widows work and have screens, except one of the side door windows, which is fixed closed. The roof rack is custom built and adjustable, powdercoated, paddle board/surf board rack. It has padded rollers that are upholstered in red marine canvas. The roof rack has integrated, pull out aluminum canopy that supports a shaded canopy. The rear bike racks are removable with one pin and are aluminum/powdercoated. They do not obstruct your view or the license plate or tail lights. The front bumper guard is one of a kind and custom to this VW and also powdercoated. It has tow hooks, skid plate and LED flood lights with an integrated step, all attached to the frame of the vehicle. Both front and rear bumper overriders are shaved. It has a custom half size trailer hitch with custom small cargo platform. The rear deck lid is louvered and provides greater air flow for the cooling system. The body is in good shape with normal wear and tear and a couple small dents here and there. Looks really good from 10ft., but multiple flaws can be found if you look closely. This is a driver and it gets driven, often... The rear fender openings were modified with fiberglass flairs to run the wider rear axle and wheels. Porsche fuch's replicas are in perfect shape and the tires are nearly new. Windows are all in great shape. 
This car runs and drives like a Cadillac... I have driven it all over California on multiple trips and it is proven to be reliable. It tracks straight and the steering is tight. Gets decent gas mileage if you keep your foot out of it... Low speed parking is a little stiff with no power steering, but not too bad. As you would expect, it has great acceleration and rides really nice at hwy speeds. The dummy exhaust in the back makes people wonder where that V8 rumble is coming from. The frame has a lot of additional support members, really strong and plenty of clearance. Front and rear air shocks filled through a shredder fitting front and rear. Radiator has an overflow tank and is filled through a door in the back of the bus. Floor is elevated in the back and works perfect for a sleeping area and cargo transportation. _


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

88c900t said:


> Oh and since you've been gone Patrikman, 1985Jetta was outed as _not_ being a 60 year old veteran, but his 18 year old son masquerading as him. If the mods have a sense of humour, they'll change his username to Benjamin Button :laugh:


QFTroof. A username change seems as good a "punishment" as any seeing as how he got away with it.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

I call this post "Entitled Rich Dude who doesn't want to sell his Porsche." In fact, it almost seems like he wants to brag about himself more so than selling the car. The 'old & wretched' line might point at divorce, however :laugh:

Its a neat car though, and will probably be harder and harder to find as time goes on. 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5938300536.html



> *2008 Porsche 911 997.1 Targa 4S 6 Speed Manual - $49000*
> 
> My daily driver mileage will go up. No accidents, clean title 1-Owner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marc86Golf2 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Mercedes Benz C240 - One Owner - Clean Title! - $8000*

Had to share this since i personally thought it was a winner
http://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/5935306541.html
Excellent Condition.
Mercedes Benz C240 - One Owner - Clean Title! - $8000 
One Owner.
Car Was Special Order from MotorWorld in Wilkes-Barre, PA.
V-6
Black Exterior
Gray Leather Interior
Stick Shift 
Garage Kept
Lightly Used - approx. 60k miles


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

88c900t said:


> That would be worth $3000..... IF it wasn't sitting for as long as I've been alive, the front seat wasn't destroyed, and it you know.... ran. Cmon, man- in Cali that's an $800-$1000 car.
> 
> 
> Oh and since you've been gone Patrikman, 1985Jetta was outed as _not_ being a 60 year old veteran, but his 18 year old son masquerading as him. If the mods have a sense of humour, they'll change his username to Benjamin Button:laugh:
> ...


It's uber rare, smog exempt, and is a *swag*on though, with legitimate swag. Probably rust free too. 

I just got advised in the OT CSB thread to not care about what others think about me and part of that is when I catch flack for doing that. So thank you TCL, for pushing my anxiety to new, potentially serious heights and giving me a way to improve myself :thumbup:

If I actually had money and it weren't so far (even though I love road trips and Z31s seem to be perfect for them), I'd already have it. Still my favorite Nissan ever. My first car related memory is from when I saw one of those driving in a rain storm with the t-tops off. 



A.Wilder said:


> I'll take the swagon


:thumbup:

Another uber rare Montego with a questionable price:









http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/5928573300.html

And this is more local and cool too:









https://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/5937163682.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Can I get a calculator watch with that car?


:laugh: And a brick phone. Maybe one hard-wired to the car. You know, the kind that showed how wealthy you were.



88c900t said:


> A what now? That's before my time.


Pipe down, junior. 



patrikman said:


> I had a couple of them. Casios. One of them was literally a little transformer like guy that you could take off of the band. From Prange Way. That might be before your time as well.


Weren't _all_ of them Casio? 

Mine was a cheesy little video game like Space Invaders. Your rocket at the bottom would be in one of three rows and pressing a button would move it one to the right, the other button would fire to kill off the invading hordes. It was fascinating... In 1982. :laugh:

It might've even been this one:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


> I just got advised in the OT CSB thread to not care about what others think about me and part of that is when I catch flack for doing that. So thank you TCL, for pushing my anxiety to new, potentially serious heights and giving me a way to improve myself :thumbup:


BS! :bs:

All of this would've been avoided had you alone not been dishonest and last time I checked, logging on here was never mandatory. 10-yards for deflection.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> https://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/5937163682.html


I know this car well. It was purchased from a local around Atlanta for a dealership showroom project, then the project was scrapped and sold to someone out of state.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Marc86Golf2 said:


> Stick Shift


For those who have never driven a manual MB of this era, these have one of the strangest shift patterns to get into reverses on any car I've driven (there are probably more odd variations in industrial or race applications). Its hard to see in the picture, but reverse is to the left of second gear (stick all the way left and backwards). However, you have to pull the whole shift lever UP before you can pull it backwards into reverse. 

A lot of luxury or sports cars with manuals have some sort of reverse lockout, but it is usually something like BMW or Porsche, where you just apply more pressure to get it over to reverse. Or VW pushing down on the lever, or others with a ring below the shift knob to pull up. But no, not Mercedes! 

While driving, its really strange to pull closer towards yourself while going into reverse, as I tend to want to turn around and look where I'm going and it just makes things awkward. Note that this experience was during my time as a valet, and most cars I could get a vibe for parking efficiently, but not these. The reverse was just too strange for me.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

rsclyrt said:


> For those who have never driven a manual MB of this era, these have one of the strangest shift patterns to get into reverses on any car I've driven (there are probably more odd variations in industrial or race applications). Its hard to see in the picture, but reverse is to the left of second gear (stick all the way left and backwards). However, you have to pull the whole shift lever UP before you can pull it backwards into reverse.
> 
> A lot of luxury or sports cars with manuals have some sort of reverse lockout, but it is usually something like BMW or Porsche, where you just apply more pressure to get it over to reverse. Or VW pushing down on the lever, or others with a ring below the shift knob to pull up. But no, not Mercedes!


My brother's 1982 Cavalier had the little ring and reverse was towards the (left hand drive) driver iirc.
It was funny to watch somebody new to the car try and drive it.
Type 10 CL hatchback thing.








The body style was great.. but the engine was a dud (1st year had the 1.8 carb'd pos engine with rats nest of vacuum lines, and 4 speed that was geared way too high).
Definitely a new car before had the new engines ready scenario.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

rsclyrt said:


> For those who have never driven a manual MB of this era, these have one of the strangest shift patterns to get into reverses on any car I've driven (there are probably more odd variations in industrial or race applications). Its hard to see in the picture, but reverse is to the left of second gear (stick all the way left and backwards). However, you have to pull the whole shift lever UP before you can pull it backwards into reverse.
> 
> A lot of luxury or sports cars with manuals have some sort of reverse lockout, but it is usually something like BMW or Porsche, where you just apply more pressure to get it over to reverse. Or VW pushing down on the lever, or others with a ring below the shift knob to pull up. But no, not Mercedes!
> 
> While driving, its really strange to pull closer towards yourself while going into reverse, as I tend to want to turn around and look where I'm going and it just makes things awkward. Note that this experience was during my time as a valet, and most cars I could get a vibe for parking efficiently, but not these. The reverse was just too strange for me.


Doglegs are definitely an oddity.


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

rsclyrt said:


> For those who have never driven a manual MB of this era, these have one of the strangest shift patterns to get into reverses on any car I've driven (there are probably more odd variations in industrial or race applications). Its hard to see in the picture, but reverse is to the left of second gear (stick all the way left and backwards). However, you have to pull the whole shift lever UP before you can pull it backwards into reverse.
> 
> A lot of luxury or sports cars with manuals have some sort of reverse lockout, but it is usually something like BMW or Porsche, where you just apply more pressure to get it over to reverse. Or VW pushing down on the lever, or others with a ring below the shift knob to pull up. But no, not Mercedes!
> 
> While driving, its really strange to pull closer towards yourself while going into reverse, as I tend to want to turn around and look where I'm going and it just makes things awkward. Note that this experience was during my time as a valet, and most cars I could get a vibe for parking efficiently, but not these. The reverse was just too strange for me.


That tripped me out when I had my c230 coupe a couple years ago. I was pushing harder to the left, I was pushing down, I tried just being gentle; it wasn't until I googled it that I found out you had to pull it up to get it over and in to reverse. So weird.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

88c900t said:


> A what now? That's before my time. But I would trade for an FC RX7....


I was just saying that in my head as I was looking at the interior pics. The car looks like it is straight out of the 70s, and yet is the same year as my FC.

Would much rather..


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

rsclyrt said:


> For those who have never driven a manual MB of this era, these have one of the strangest shift patterns to get into reverses on any car I've driven (there are probably more odd variations in industrial or race applications). Its hard to see in the picture, but reverse is to the left of second gear (stick all the way left and backwards). However, you have to pull the whole shift lever UP before you can pull it backwards into reverse.
> 
> A lot of luxury or sports cars with manuals have some sort of reverse lockout, but it is usually something like BMW or Porsche, where you just apply more pressure to get it over to reverse. Or VW pushing down on the lever, or others with a ring below the shift knob to pull up. But no, not Mercedes!
> 
> While driving, its really strange to pull closer towards yourself while going into reverse, as I tend to want to turn around and look where I'm going and it just makes things awkward. Note that this experience was during my time as a valet, and most cars I could get a vibe for parking efficiently, but not these. The reverse was just too strange for me.


That's the way Vintage Speed makes their shifters for the Beetle. It's always been on the dog leg next to second gear, but normally you have to push down. When you're slamming gears that's much easier to do accidentally than lifting up on it, which is why the change for the Vintage Speed shifter. 

Note the shift pattern...










I _gots_ to get me one of them someday.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> Vintage Speed shifter.


Every time you post something cool and air-cooled, I always get to looking for another T1.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

patrikman said:


> Doglegs are definitely an oddity.


Pretty sure that is isn't considered a dogleg due to the 1 --> 2 shift being normal.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*1998 Ford Taurus $34500 (Lake St. Louis)*




























http://fox2now.com/2016/12/15/st-lo...coated-in-pennies-nickels-and-silver-dollars/


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Waaaay better than my CRV, and a better deal too at $34,500


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> Waaaay better than my CRV, and a better deal too at $34,500


You're selling it? You should post a link.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> You're selling it? You should post a link.


Are you sure? I would hate for people to tell me their true feelings about it only to find out it's mine, then be nice.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> Are you sure? I would hate for people to tell me their true feelings about it only to find out it's mine, then be nice.


Well.. yeah.
At least the mods to that Sable make cents.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Well.. yeah.
> At least the mods to that Sable make cents.


You win.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> It might've even been this one:


Gosh, that was hi-tech back then. Reminds me of these, so advanced even adults had them.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> Every time you post something cool and air-cooled, I always get to looking for another T1.


I feel the same about the MR2, CRX and 2002! Sometimes other things as well. 




Metallitubby said:


> Are you sure? I would hate for people to tell me their true feelings about it only to find out it's mine, then be nice.


Don't sweat it. I'll be happy to slam you if it'll make you feel better. :wave:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> I feel the same about the MR2, CRX and 2002! Sometimes other things as well.


Yes, but I've been contemplating a pre-runner style Beetle. I even had an inspection and transportation lined up for one in Phoenix, but the guy didn't want to deal with cross-country shipping.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> Yes, but I've been contemplating a pre-runner style Beetle. I even had an inspection and transportation lined up for one in Phoenix, but the guy didn't want to deal with cross-country shipping.


www.thesamba.com

You can do a search on different types, including racers. It's a steep learning curve if you get one, but the things are simple. 

I'd be glad to give my 2¢ if you find something interesting. :beer:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> I feel the same about the MR2, CRX and 2002! Sometimes other things as well.


An AW11 is still a bucket list car for me.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> You can do a search on different types, including racers. It's a steep learning curve if you get one, but the things are simple.
> 
> I'd be glad to give my 2¢ if you find something interesting. :beer:


I've owned two aircooleds in my life. '69 Type1, and '69 Type3 Square, both Peru Green. Both were high-school project cars for me, so corners were cut.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

spockcat said:


> *1998 Ford Taurus $34500 (Lake St. Louis)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That car left them pennyless.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Phil Pugliese said:


> That car left them pennyless.


It nickle and dimed them until they were left without a roof over their heads.

On a side note... that really should be like the default car for any teen driver after their first at fault crash.
Either that- or the Mythbusters' golf ball Taurus.


Here is an interesting vehicle.
I like the idea.. but the details/cosmetics are def not my style.
Tho GLWT price.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/5917779636.html



> 5th wheel cowboy hauler custom - $16500 (chattnooga)
> 
> amazing truck
> 
> ...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

88c900t said:


> An AW11 is still a bucket list car for me.


As good as the second generation car is, the first gen is the only one I really want. I :heart: them so! 



Metallitubby said:


> I've owned two aircooleds in my life. '69 Type1, and '69 Type3 Square, both Peru Green. Both were high-school project cars for me, so corners were cut.


There is still much to learn then, but at least you're not going in cold. Nowadays I recommend a '69 or newer and a frame head swap or beam extension so that you can bolt on a link pin front end. No air cooled came with a link pin front end and IRS rear from the factory. '66-'68 is the worst, as you get swing axles and ball joint front ends. That's fine for me, but mine is a stock street car. If I were building an off-roader from it I'd have to change everything and the rear isn't easy!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

For just $1200, this is rather fascinating simply because almost none of these survive and most died 20 years ago...a 1987 Hyundai Excel GLS 5-door.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/ctd/5938784190.html


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

gti_matt said:


> For just $1200, this is rather fascinating simply because almost none of these survive and most died 20 years ago...a 1987 Hyundai Excel GLS 5-door.
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/ctd/5938784190.html


Oh my goodness! This is awesome!!! I had a red 89 hahaha. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

It's not only awesome that it survived but also it's in such good cosmetic shape too. (I had a red '86 3-door GL hatch, btw.)


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/5947514318.html


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Didn't expect to see this in New Jersey: '91 Golf Country, Chrome Edition, with 21k miles.

They're asking $45k for it. 

Link: https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5937377287.html


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Didn't expect to see this in New Jersey: '91 Golf Country, Chrome Edition, with 21k miles.
> 
> They're asking $45k for it.
> 
> Link: https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5937377287.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Didn't expect to see this in New Jersey: '91 Golf Country, Chrome Edition, with 21k miles.
> 
> They're asking $45k for it.
> 
> Link: https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5937377287.html


orchideuro.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

4.0 stroker at Walmart. :laugh:

walmart.com/4-7L-Baja-Stroker-Jeep-Engine


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 4.0 stroker at Walmart. :laugh:
> 
> walmart.com/4-7L-Baja-Stroker-Jeep-Engine


Not really at Walmart, just sold through them. Kind of like buying this through Amazon Prime:

https://www.amazon.com/Edelbrock-46770-Crate-Engine/dp/B00C74GY3E/


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Didn't expect to see this in New Jersey: '91 Golf Country, Chrome Edition, with 21k miles.
> 
> They're asking $45k for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

1991 Audi 200 20vt Avant - $6900









http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5896527488.html

Really cool clean old 20v wagon.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/5916127481.html


















http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/5942583747.html


















https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5939558002.html


















http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/5944584786.html


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

wolfcastle said:


> 1991 Audi 200 20vt Avant - $6900
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that a lot. But $6900? That's a sensible chuckle.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BattleRabbit said:


> Hang on, you're not saying that the CL seller for that Golf Country is Orchid, are you? That Country got TORN APART on BaT because of the seller's reputation. I've always heard good things about Orchid, so I don't think that is the case. I would like to know though,


Nah, just telling Orchid Euro does import rare VW cars. Orchid Euro has a stellar reputation. :thumbup:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Didn't expect to see this in New Jersey: '91 Golf Country, Chrome Edition, with 21k miles.
> 
> They're asking $45k for it.
> 
> Link: https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5937377287.html


seems 30-35k too much, imo


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

> If you are interested in a vehicle formerly owned by a lying, cheating, manipulative, gutless man with no sense of remorse and no cojones to own up to his behaviour when caught, do I have a deal for you!
> 
> While he is f * c king his new gf, I will be f * c king him for the last time. This vehicle was treated better than he treated his past girlfriends, pampered, spoiled and rubbed down regularly. The rims alone are worth more than $500, which is likely more than he has in his bank account.
> 
> ...


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

2001 X5 3.0 Manual


Craigslist said:


> http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/5947083616.html
> 
> Fully loaded. Luxury trim BMW X5. Runs perfect! Highly sought out manual transmission with staggered wheels. Tinted windows. Rear TV. Shade covers for rear windows. Leather heated power seats (driver side heated seat has a short.) Dual climate control.
> 
> ...


1989 Laforza Magnum GT - Never heard of this, sounds like some Italian police SUV?


> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/5950069194.html
> Rare Laforza Magnum GT SUV...even rarer factory supercharged model.
> 
> Conceived by the Fissore coachbuilding family for the Italian police and military. Pininfarina was hired to design and hand build the truck on the same assembly line as the Ferrari Testarossa and Cadillac Allante.
> ...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Maxima wagon for $300. 
It's been on CL for a couple months. Price started at $1500. Originally stated it ran great and replacement taillight is included.


http://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/5917278204.html


----------



## Marc86Golf2 (Jul 21, 2005)

*http://allentown.craigslist.org/bks/5926304023.html*

1987 Pontiac Fiero 3800 supercharged - $1500

--Selling my project fiero with a 1999 Pontiac grand prix gtp 3800 sc engine installed. The engine had 90k miles on it when pulled. The swap is not complete yet as I have ran out of time. Wire harness is 90% complete the fuel lines need to be connected and brakes re connected. The car would need to be towed. This car utilizes a 5 speed getrag from a front wheel drive car using Rodney's conversion brackets. An exhaust system is fabricated with trunk cut out.

I'm selling for less than half of what I spent on parts. If this doesn't sell I will part out and keep the engine for swap later down the road.

Sorry for such a brief description, but for those interested in a 3800sc swap, most of the work is done.

I'm available in the evenings to answer questions.


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Marc86Golf2 said:


> 1987 Pontiac Fiero 3800 supercharged - $1500
> 
> --Selling my project fiero with a 1999 Pontiac grand prix gtp 3800 sc engine installed. The engine had 90k miles on it when pulled. The swap is not complete yet as I have ran out of time. Wire harness is 90% complete the fuel lines need to be connected and brakes re connected. The car would need to be towed. This car utilizes a 5 speed getrag from a front wheel drive car using Rodney's conversion brackets. An exhaust system is fabricated with trunk cut out.
> 
> ...



Please don't be near me, please don't be near me, please don't be near me....

20 minutes away! Damn you!


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

realpower said:


> Please don't be near me, please don't be near me, please don't be near me....
> 
> 20 minutes away! Damn you!


If this was a GT model, I wouldn't care how far it was!

But I never even thought of swapping this motor into one of these! There is a good aftermarket for the 3800, and if they can get Impalas, Regals, and Grand Prix's moving, I can only imagine how much fun this little guy would be!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/5946397170.html



> Posted 5 days ago
> 
> 2005 Scion XB Truck project - $1800 (Cash EASLEY)
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

^^Hopefully it was just a victim of circumstance (salvage title) and not somebodies inner dreams come true. The part of me that wants to like people hopes it is the first option.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

NATORabbit said:


> I like that a lot. But $6900? That's a sensible chuckle.


Indeed. I didn't think there were any left to be honest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

2ohgti said:


> Indeed. I didn't think there were any left to be honest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They all live in Colorado! 

I might consider 5-6k for a extremely clean example. not sure he will get the full 6900 for that car either though


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

wolfcastle said:


> They all live in Colorado!
> 
> I might consider 5-6k for a extremely clean example. not sure he will get the full 6900 for that car either though


I can't remember the last I saw one was. 
I would offer maybe $5.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Didn't expect to see this in New Jersey: '91 Golf Country, Chrome Edition, with 21k miles.
> 
> They're asking $45k for it.
> 
> Link: https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5937377287.html


Went for ~25k on eBay.


----------



## BLem (Jan 9, 2017)

Elite_Deforce said:


>


Wow what did he do to you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

wolfcastle said:


> ^^Hopefully it was just a victim of circumstance (salvage title) and not somebodies inner dreams come true. The part of me that wants to like people hopes it is the first option.


I think it could be kind of cool if finished properly.


----------



## brgvr6autox (May 23, 2006)

2000 Subaru Impreza Outback
fuel: gas
title status: clean
transmission: manual
Body is far from pretty, it's rusty, it's rhino lined/plasti dipped but it's fast, it's built and for the price you can not get into many other 500whp+ sorted out subarus. Body has 200k, motor is brand new just built by Vince here at Prime Motoring. I do not drive the car, it is a toy so mileage will not go up or added to the current motor setup which has break in and dyno miles on it only.
The biggest question i received was about the transmission. It is a stock Outback trans but I do have a 6 speed swap for the car if you are interested we can work it into the price. Price is OBO, so I am open to any reasonable offer.
Car Includes:
Swap from 2005 WRX 
Cobb Accesport V3 Dyno Tuned by JrTuned 
430whp on 93/530whp On E85 
Forced Performance Blue HTZ
16w Fabworks Billet Collector Header
Grimmspeed 44mm EWG Uppipe
Tial 44mm MVR Wastegate
Grimmspeed EWG Block Off Bracket
Prime Built Hybrid Longblock
705 Casting EJ257 Case Halves
Brand New STI Heat Treated Forged Crank
King Rod & Main Bearings
Chambered 2.0 Cylinder Heads 
Wiesco Pistons 99.5mm Pistons
BC H-Beam Rods w/625+ Bolts
ARP 11mm Head Studs
Brand New STI 11mm Oil Pump
KillerB Oil Pickup
IAG Performance TGV Deletes
IAG Performance Competition AOS
Southbay 1600cc Fuel Injectors
Hardwired Walbro 450 Fuel Pump
BPM TMIC
Perrin Turbo Inlet
ACT HD Street Clutch Kit
BKR8EIX Spark Plugs
Brand New Invidia 3" Downpipe & N1 Catback
15x7 Rota Sliptreams with new General All Season Tires
2" Lift Springs 
2014 WRX Front Seats
I'm sure I am missing some stuff. I have way too many toys so some have to go. Will not entertain tire kickers and joy rides. If you are serious about it message me or come by and see the car. Will also entertain trade offers. Title in hand.


----------



## brgvr6autox (May 23, 2006)




----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

2ohgti said:


> I can't remember the last I saw one was.
> I would offer maybe $5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They truly did all end up in Colorado... Here is another for sale

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/5940054777.html


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

B20-powered three pedal CR-V... looks kind of fun, actually. 

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/5951882544.html


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

OK, I'm cheating agin as this is on BaT, not on CL. But hey: S63 AMG Wagon.

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-mercedes-benz-e63/


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> OK, I'm cheating agin as this is on BaT, not on CL. But hey: S63 AMG Wagon.
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-mercedes-benz-e63/


Those are sooooooo nice!!!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Good lord that thing is beautiful  Black and tan too? :drool:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> Good lord that thing is beautiful  Black and tan too? :drool:


do you still have the polo? how ya been? :beer:


----------



## nissan sellout (Apr 9, 2006)

> 1989 Nissan Pao JDM RHD
> Selling a 1989 Nissan Pao which has Legally been Imported from Japan, clean Washington title in hand.
> 
> RHD
> ...


http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5957009602.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Something more on the uncommon / rare side today: 2011 BMW 1M with 76,000 miles (lol at $43k asking price)

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/5918553066.html



> I am the original owner and have been the sole driver of the vehicle. I just rolled over to the 76k mark and as of this posting, minimal additional miles if any, will be put on the car. The 1M was my daily driver, weather permitting, and was never driven in the snow. I commute roughly 120 miles each day for work and I am just not one of those individuals to keep my vehicles as garage queens! All regular and preventative maintenance has been done to the vehicle since day one with regular oil changes occurring every 4k-5k miles.
> 
> Interior is in excellent condition and the exterior is fantastic as well. I have always been one to keep my car looking in as best shape as possible, so it has always been regularly detailed inside and out. Overall the car is in great condition and to this day it still gets complimented. The vehicle has also never been involved in any kind of accident.
> 
> The 1M comes fully loaded from the factory and has never had any kind of mechanical modifications. Please feel free to contact me by email with any additional questions. I will be happy to provide my phone # to individuals with serious interest.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

2rz turbo 1975 Celica

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/5953063137.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Sonderwunsch said:


> 2rz turbo 1975 Celica
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/5953063137.html


I love these

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

geofftii2002 said:


> B20-powered three pedal CR-V... looks kind of fun, actually.
> 
> https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/5951882544.html


A CRV for $3000? Good luck. 






























Also, all CRVs of this generation are B20s (just not VTAK conversions)


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

2jz 1968 Mustang project.

https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/5952239864.html


















Very nice original turbo T-Bird.

http://brunswick.craigslist.org/cto/5947483898.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/5957300982.html



> *1990 Suzuki Samurai Excellent condition - $1318*
> 
> Suzuki Jeep for sale. Price is firm at $1,300. Clean, Excellent condition, Current tags until 8/17


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Omega360 said:


> Something more on the uncommon / rare side today: 2011 BMW 1M with 76,000 miles (lol at $43k asking price)


The price isn't that far off the market value. The 1M is holding up well considering there are M2s on the road today.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

>


i did not realize the celica existed this far back. omg that's amazing.... ::frantically google searches now::

omg the 2000GT liftback. where has this been hiding?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

col.mustard said:


> i did not realize the celica existed this far back. omg that's amazing.... ::frantically google searches now::
> 
> omg the 2000GT liftback. where has this been hiding?


You've never seen these? You have been seriously missing out. 
This one is amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> do you still have the polo? how ya been? :beer:


Things are good. Still have the polo, and the 5 other VWs that go with it :laugh:

Hope to see you at some events this spring/summer. :beer:

Speaking of celicas. I love them so much I got one for myself. My '72 with 70k og miles


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> Things are good. Still have the polo, and the 5 other VWs that go with it :laugh:
> 
> Hope to see you at some events this spring/summer. :beer:
> 
> Speaking of celicas. I love them so much I got one for myself. My '72 with 70k og miles


:thumbup:

bring something out to the Old School GTG in March. I'll be there this year.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice Celica AllTrac.

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/5937872129.html


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Nice Celica AllTrac.


Want want want


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Built turbo VR6 Nissan 350z with a TH400?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk....Xturbo+drag.TRS0&_nkw=turbo+drag&_sacat=6001


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Want want want


"Immediately goes to check Zaluss thread for updates" hahaha


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/5961071297.html

Delta Integrale, an 8v but still...


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Clean unmolested 1G DSM you say? Why yes, here!


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

I present.... THE BURBALANCHE!





http://worcester.craigslist.org/cto/5964954806.html



> 1993 Burbalanche , this is a one of a kind cross bred Chevy Suburban & pick up truck. This truck is unstoppable, 4wd powered by a Chevy 350 with 220,000 miles. Truck has custom front bumper with tow hooks & a double tubed roll bar . Recent work includes upper control arm, ball joint, power steering pump, 4 brand new Bf Goodrich mud & terrains, and front end alignment. This is a daily driver, asking $2500 or best offer. Trades will be considered.


----------



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/5965025069.html

That's definitely how I would spend my $750,000.... :laugh:


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)

I never knew these existed.

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5932984399.html


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

MagicBus said:


> I present.... THE BURBALANCHE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty tempting, if it's sorted out enough when it comes to the chop job.


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5917952582.html












> 1987 Nissan Van - TURBO - RWD - 5SPD - CLEAN - $10000 (Chattanooga)
> 
> This Van only has ~100k miles on the body and all original paint. For a majority of its life, it was garage kept, collector kept. The interior/exterior is in better condition than most 10 year old cars on the road today. It has working AC, working heat, and a cooler/warmer compartment with Ice Maker! Its got a set of non-replica Enkei 92s with newish tires. Clean Title. The motor has been swapped with a Blacktop SR20det w/ S15 turbo! Mix that with a 5 speed tranny, rwd, and a welded diff! As a result, you have yourself a true sleeper, a van that can burnout, drift, etc. I'm sure I'm forgetting something..


----------



## 1.8tCrayon (May 13, 2011)

Harrison. said:


> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5917952582.html


One of the few that survived being crushed.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

jeff1234 said:


> I never knew these existed.
> 
> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5932984399.html


Whoa, now that is cool as hell. Not much information on them either


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Nateblizzy said:


> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/5965025069.html
> 
> That's definitely how I would spend my $750,000.... :laugh:


Hmmm... No pictures of what's in that massive trunk.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Nice Celica AllTrac.


Another Toyota AWD oddball to go along with this: http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/5964932729.html


----------



## Kwabena (Mar 29, 2002)

fbobberts said:


> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/5961071297.html
> 
> Delta Integrale, an 8v but still...


Sometimes I think Lancia did the flared fender look the best...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

retro_rocket said:


> Another Toyota AWD oddball to go along with this: http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/5964932729.html


I know they probably turn into iron dust over there, but in the PNW these are hardly an oddball. Almost as common as Starbucks. :laugh:


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

retro_rocket said:


> Another Toyota AWD oddball to go along with this: http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/5964932729.html


62 HP of fury...


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

retro_rocket said:


> Another Toyota AWD oddball to go along with this: http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/5964932729.html


You'll never get laid driving this monstrosity.


----------



## NoXenons (Aug 6, 2012)

Yuppie Scum said:


> You'll never get laid driving this monstrosity.


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm not even a Fox-body guy, but i think this looks flippin fantastic.

$6995 http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/5946807020.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

What wheels are those.
They look really good on that car.
Might be a good upgrade on other 80's cars (esp TRX wheel cars).

just wish it was a bubble back.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

1987 Celica GT- $1,500.

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/5968960736.html










122k miles, decent looking interior. Could be a fun thing for that cheap.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good looking 930 popped up today: https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/5973259843.html



> 1986 Porsche 911 Turbo
> Prussian Blue Metallic / Black Leather
> Paint is beautiful. The car is very clean throughout.
> 26,700 Miles. Original Engine, Original Transmission.
> ...


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

NoXenons said:


>


Better watch out. Your girlfriend might die of a drug overdose if you drive one of those


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

slirt said:


> I'm not even a Fox-body guy, but i think this looks flippin fantastic.
> 
> $6995 http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/5946807020.html


love this capri, i used to live next to a guy who owned a red one, i always admired it


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Nealric said:


> Better watch out. Your girlfriend might die of a drug overdose if you drive one of those


Only if you have Nobel prize-winning friends that don't help.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/5970878477.html


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Biff Beltsander said:


> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/5970878477.html


Why, just why? :what:


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

LOL, are those things on the hood the strut towers poking through??


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes, strut tower riser for the dope hydraulics. You can see the switch box in the front seat.


----------



## chipstaagram (May 7, 2016)

*Perfect E46 M3*

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5962740551.html

This is, in my opinion, the perfect E46: Black on black, $ 23,000, 43k miles, 6-speed, no sunroof, no nav, cold weather package and Cloth Seats! Plus I like the look of these 18s better than the optional 19s:

- Does anyone want to buy a MK6 GLI? 22k miles, funds will be used towards this M3-


----------



## 4.OMG (Dec 20, 2004)

Weird modified Yugo. https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/5954632032.html


----------



## NoXenons (Aug 6, 2012)

chipstaagram said:


> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5962740551.html
> 
> This is, in my opinion, the perfect E46: Black on black, $ 23,000, 43k miles, 6-speed, no sunroof, no nav, cold weather package and Cloth Seats! Plus I like the look of these 18s better than the optional 19s:
> 
> - Does anyone want to buy a MK6 GLI? 22k miles, funds will be used towards this M3-


inb4 Enthusiast Auto


----------



## Hop2It82 (Dec 30, 2016)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/5970312360.html


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

https://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/ctd/5953373459.html


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

dcmix5 said:


> https://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/ctd/5953373459.html


"Warranty" isn't spelled that way, it should be "e m b a r r a s s m e n t". :wave:


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

slirt said:


> "a* beautifull* (_sic_) 1980 Lincoln Continental Mark VI, 2 Door Coupe" :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was this a common thing to do?

Helped with the Lemons Rally, and apparently the Roadkill guys have one of these, but I don't think it's this one....

https://www.instagram.com/p/BP8NJfth2rN/?taken-by=roadkillshow


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

This thing is really intriguing to me. I've had a bit of a love affair with these over the years, and the only thing that turns me away is the color. It still looks great, but gold isn't for me. 

Shame the pictures aren't better, too.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5973876683.html



> *MGB V-8 - New Price - $17995*
> 
> Award winning hot rod, looks like a super clean MGB - GT on the outside but under the hood is a 5.0 roller cam/T-5 powertrain. The only clue is the 5.0 badge on the grill and the black side exhaust tucked up under the rocker panels. Stock clean interior with a Nardi wheel. Exterior has had the badges removed and the seams leaded, parking lights removed, side marker lights removed, hood shaved, grill inset. Fresh repaint in original Harvest Gold color. Absolutely zero rust anywhere. New window gaskets, side chrome, etc. TR6 wheels. Motor is a 1985 5.0 with an E 303 cam, Edelbrock Performer manifold and carb with custom bundle-of-snakes fender - well headers. The engine compartment is show quality clean and super simplified. This car is fast. The Police Chief in Edmonds gave this car the "car I would use to get away from a robbery" award at the Edmonds Car Show. Please...serious callers only. I am happy to talk to an interested buyer...don't have time to chat about cars. I will consider part trade (your trade plus cash) for a Falcon Sprint, first series Econoline, Ranchero, Ghia or? Make me an offer! Thanks for reading through all this.










Money Shot:


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5984059860.html


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

jeff1234 said:


> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5984059860.html
> 
> [


Nice, but that jdm premium is a bit high, considering it's a nw coast car.

I wish I could fit in these, anything in this class is too damn small without a fixed race seat.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

This is different.

https://fayar.craigslist.org/cto/5984158532.html


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

I dub thee "Cocaine"

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5956881467.html



> Mercedes Benz AMG 4 dr sedan - $11950 (Medford, Oregon)
> 
> WOW AN EARLY AMG Mercedes Benz ('Scarface car'?). . .. SAME OWNER FOR LAST 23 YEARS.......GARAGE KEPT MOST OF ITS LIFE IN SAN FRANCISCO then moved to southern Oregon in 2012...........GERMAN DIRECT IMPORT AMG......
> This is a fantastic low mileage (87,150) AMG Mercedes 380 four door sedan that was garage kept most of its life in San Francisco and well maintained by one owner more than 23 years in beautiful San Francisco-San Jose California then went to southern Oregon in 2012. (I stored in my folk's house garage from 1994 to 2012 while my family and I moved to S. OR in 2000) This AMG was hardly driven by one owner (due to people think the driver is 'Scarface') who bought it in auction in 1992 as a toy and well maintained most of its life. Recently spent about 5K in a specialized MB European mechanic shop to make sure everything is running great with new brakes, replace hand brake cable, oil and filter change and other maintenance, new parts and a brand new battery - receipts available. The reliable proven V8 engine is known to go for a few hundred thousand miles without a rebuild.
> ...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Hop2It82 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/5970312360.html


...and it's not even that far away. Too bad I'm currently broke! I'll need to show this one to my brother and nephew.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hop2It82 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/5970312360.html


Looks like a cross between a Nissan 280ZX and a Porsche 911. But the baby was born with a very weak heart.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Looks like a cross between a Nissan 280ZX and a Porsche 911. But the baby was born with a very weak heart.


Power? That's easily rectified. There are more go-fast parts for those than you can probably imagine.  

Note the wheelie bars on this all steel car...










They've been doing this stuff for 50 years now. I've seen a couple of street turbo cars in the high 9s now. Yes, in the quarter, not the 1/8th!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

philf1fan2 said:


> I wish I could fit in these, anything in this class is too damn small without a fixed race seat.


There is one in Atlanta for sale as well (or at least I think it's for sale)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Power? That's easily rectified. There are more go-fast parts for those than you can probably imagine.
> 
> 
> They've been doing this stuff for 50 years now. I've seen a couple of street turbo cars in the high 9s now. Yes, in the quarter, not the 1/8th!


I built up a Porsche 914 2.0 to a 2.4 about 35 years ago so I know you can build up these engines. But my 2.4 didn't last very long before breaking its crankshaft. I ended up going the better route; a 2.7 Porsche flat 6 out of a 911S.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Party bus. 28K obo
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/5985420876.html

I'm only posting the important pic.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I built up a Porsche 914 2.0 to a 2.4 about 35 years ago so I know you can build up these engines. But my 2.4 didn't last very long before breaking its crankshaft. I ended up going the better route; a 2.7 Porsche flat 6 out of a 911S.


I (obviously) don't know what kind of crank you had, but things have changed a _lot_ since then. 

(I won't derail the thread talking air cooled. I won't derail the thread talking about...)


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> I (obviously) don't know what kind of crank you had, but things have changed a _lot_ since then.
> 
> (I won't derail the thread talking air cooled. I won't derail the thread talking about...)


Since we're talking about air cooled now- Can one of you guys do me a favor and purchase this, so I can buy it off you in like 8 or 9 years? http://www.streetsideclassics.com/vehicles/3722-cha/1987-porsche-911-carrera


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

VWVan said:


> Party bus. 28K obo
> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/5985420876.html
> 
> I'm only posting the important pic.


There's a reason the normal lights are on and the black light is off for that photo


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/5983287112.html

Up for grabs is a 06 Volkswagen Jetta GLI. Turbo 2.0 manual 6 speed. 170xxx miles. Has new coilpacls, spark plugs, up to date every oil change. No issues could use a paint job, hood and gender ate peeling. Typical for red. Interested in trades for a 4x4 hero or truck. Maybe a nice car. $5000 obo.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

HackAC said:


> Up for grabs is a 06 Volkswagen Jetta GLI. Turbo 2.0 manual 6 speed. 170xxx miles. Has new coilpacls, spark plugs, up to date every oil change. No issues could use a paint job, hood and gender ate peeling. Typical for red. Interested in trades for a 4x4 hero or truck. Maybe a nice car. $5000 obo.


Seems pretty typical for CL. 

My favorite was a 2014 Subaru WRX listed around here with a blown motor for only $5k. Small catch: the seller wanted you to take over his payments too. Guess how much the loan was for? $25k :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HackAC said:


> http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/5983287112.html
> 
> Up for grabs is a 06 Volkswagen Jetta GLI. Turbo 2.0 manual 6 speed. 170xxx miles. Has new coilpacls, spark plugs, up to date every oil change. No issues could use a paint job, hood and gender ate peeling. Typical for red. Interested in trades for a 4x4 hero or truck. Maybe a nice car. $5000 obo.


Salvage title. Tell me again why this is a find?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

1.8TIM said:


> Since we're talking about air cooled now- Can one of you guys do me a favor and purchase this, so I can buy it off you in like 8 or 9 years? http://www.streetsideclassics.com/vehicles/3722-cha/1987-porsche-911-carrera


There are three problems with that.

1: I'm not currently in a financial position to do so. 
2: One of my kids would get it when I'm either too old to drive at all or upon my death
3: it doesn't have a long nose. 

Otherwise, yeah!


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

Ebay find, but I thought it was funny.



















2008 Mercedes-Benz CLS-Class

_"This was my baby and an ex girlfriend drove it against my will out of my driveway and ended up smacking it into a tree at 5am. Insurance will not cover it. I am sure this can be parted out (Seats, doors, interior, console etc... all seem perfectly intact). *It smells like glitter, women, booze and regrets.* You will be responsible for transporting it from Mooresville, NC 28117 -- Please let me know if you have any questions. *If this auction goes above a certain price I'll include questionable photos of the women who was driving it.*
Clear NC title in hand. This was never reported to anyone the wreck itself."_

:laugh:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

^^ Looks pretty good from the backside.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

oviewankenobi said:


> _" This was never reported to anyone the wreck itself."_


What?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

VWVan said:


> Party bus. 28K obo
> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/5985420876.html
> 
> I'm only posting the important pic.


Has poles for the strippers and great seats for lap dances 



oviewankenobi said:


> Ebay find, but I thought it was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a potential stripper for the bus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2ohgti said:


> Has poles for the strippers and great seats for lap dances


Poles look well reinforced, so you don't have to stick with skinny strippers either. :laugh:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Poles look well reinforced, so you don't have to stick with skinny strippers either. :laugh:




Or that skinny ones can do some really neat tricks. 

Hmmmm rolling strip club. Profit? 

Could easily pay for that bus and more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

oviewankenobi said:


> Ebay find, but I thought it was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Want :thumbup::thumbup:


Hit that hard in the front AND rear? I dunno.


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

So American it hurts 
https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/5982185928.html


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> Hit that hard in the front AND rear? I dunno.


Car cover and I'd be happy. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Salvage title. Tell me again why this is a find?


Probably because of the quality pictures.


----------



## Jared R (Sep 26, 2016)

Here are some winners

What?
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/5986636561.html


FIRE!
http://fairbanks.craigslist.org/pts/5978202755.html


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Sure, you'll find a buyer for this on Craigslist...

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/ctd/5971614044.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

3300 miles?
Dang. Almost time for a complete rebuild.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

hemmings.com/1972-chevrolet-k5-blazer/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1995-bmw-m3


----------



## crxgat0r (Dec 20, 2002)

boogetyboogety said:


> "Warranty" isn't spelled that way, it should be "e m b a r r a s s m e n t". :wave:


How is it spelt? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

A Ford TH!NK Electric car showed up today.

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/ctd/5989241973.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

r_fostoria said:


> A Ford TH!NK Electric car showed up today.
> 
> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/ctd/5989241973.html


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


>


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

Its got a Focus wheel and Mustang center vents! 

Chris


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

i want this real bad.










http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/5977702385.html


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

^That is a super reasonable price for a 968. It'd have to be quite a bit worse than it appears to be for that price to stop seeming reasonable. 

As-is that looks like a totally decent 968 for ok-944 Turbo money.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BattleRabbit said:


> ^That is a super reasonable price for a 968. It'd have to be quite a bit worse than it appears to be for that price to stop seeming reasonable.
> 
> As-is that looks like a totally decent 968 for ok-944 Turbo money.


agreed.
I always liked the 968.
That one looks quite nice... maybe up close it doesn't look so good?
(clean title can mean it had a crash that was fixed questionably and kept off insurance)


----------



## Jared R (Sep 26, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> agreed.
> I always liked the 968.
> That one looks quite nice... maybe up close it doesn't look so good?
> (clean title can mean it had a crash that was fixed questionably and kept off insurance)



Clean title, rebuilt title, salvage title, whatever it is....doesn't matter a bit to me because it's all absolutely meaningless. Even when it's on insurance, the title can still be clean. Depends on the type of insurance company you're dealing with and/or how the claim is handled. Here's my first 850R getting hauled away after I finished stripping it after it got picked up by a front end loader in an industrial snow removal accident. Got an insurance settlement over 3x what I paid for it (that paid for my current 850R and half of my T-5R :thumbup: ).

I bet it's been crushed by now and I still have a clean title for it sitting in my office. (side note: what does that tell you about the ethics of scrap yards......) If I'd kept the VIN plates and stickers, I could have reinvented that car on a completely new car.....and you can bet I know where all the VIN tags are on a P80 Volvo after spending a year stripping one piece by piece. I don't care what's on your carfax, I don't care what's on your title, and I don't care what you say if I don't know you or you're not a reputable member of an enthusiast community......there is SO much shady stuff that _could_ with a VIN and a title that none of it means anything to me. I'd love to buy a salvage/rebuilt title car because there's probably a lower risk of fraud since they haven't tried to cover up the fact that there was a problem, and it's also gonna be a great deal if it's been fixed right or is an older car that was totaled out for something stupid.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BattleRabbit said:


> ^That is a super reasonable price for a 968. It'd have to be quite a bit worse than it appears to be for that price to stop seeming reasonable.
> 
> As-is that looks like a totally decent 968 for ok-944 Turbo money.


Is a 968 (presumably non-turbo) really worth 2-3x more than an n/a 944 in the same condition?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

r_fostoria said:


> A Ford TH!NK Electric car showed up today.


Lolol $8000, for a vehicle significantly worse than a Smart Fortwo (which already has many limitations)


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

Not a huge fan of the 968 but the 944 is that weird? Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jared R said:


> Clean title, rebuilt title, salvage title, whatever it is....doesn't matter a bit to me because it's all absolutely meaningless. Even when it's on insurance, the title can still be clean. Depends on the type of insurance company you're dealing with and/or how the claim is handled. Here's my first 850R getting hauled away after I finished stripping it after it got picked up by a front end loader in an industrial snow removal accident. Got an insurance settlement over 3x what I paid for it (that paid for my current 850R and half of my T-5R :thumbup: ).
> 
> I bet it's been crushed by now and I still have a clean title for it sitting in my office. (side note: what does that tell you about the ethics of scrap yards......) If I'd kept the VIN plates and stickers, I could have reinvented that car on a completely new car.....and you can bet I know where all the VIN tags are on a P80 Volvo after spending a year stripping one piece by piece. I don't care what's on your carfax, I don't care what's on your title, and I don't care what you say if I don't know you or you're not a reputable member of an enthusiast community......there is SO much shady stuff that _could_ with a VIN and a title that none of it means anything to me. I'd love to buy a salvage/rebuilt title car because there's probably a lower risk of fraud since they haven't tried to cover up the fact that there was a problem, and it's also gonna be a great deal if it's been fixed right or is an older car that was totaled out for something stupid.


All I was trying to say was maybe there is an issue not readily apparent based on the sales ad pics/info.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

88c900t said:


> Is a 968 (presumably non-turbo) really worth 2-3x more than an n/a 944 in the same condition?


All US-bound 968s were non-Turbo. I think there were twenty 968 Turbos total; 16 Turbo S models and four Turbo RS. 

They're a dramatic improvement over the regular 944. In addition to the radically different front end sheet metal(plus a different rear fascia and hatch, more aerodynamic rear windows, and incremental changes to the interior), the 968 had a bunch of mechanical improvements. Rather than The 147hp 2.5l 8v inline four found in your average CL-special 944, the 968 got a 3.0l 16v four with variocam making 237hp, making it the second most powerful regular production transaxle Porsche. Of the regular production cars only the 944 Turbo S made more power. My lowly 944S has the first production version of that engine, but displacing 2.5l and without Variocam. The heads are basically identical on my car and a 968. The 968 used an improved version of my car's problematic timing chain tensioner as the actuator for the variocam system. 
The transmission is a 6-speed rather than a 5-speed, which is nice.

968s are very rare as well. Fewer than 5,000 ever came to the US. The 944 was a pretty strong seller for its whole run, so cheap examples remain easy to find. 

If you are interested in a 944, but are willing to throw down more than cheap beater money the 968 is pretty compelling. It includes all of the chassis improvements the transaxle cars ever got paired with a potent NA engine.


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

At one point he wanted 15k for this ! lol
http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/5984795215.html


----------



## chuckster1 (Mar 7, 2001)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/5975488161.html

Anybody here want to comment? Period correct or not?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

chuckster1 said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/5975488161.html
> 
> Anybody here want to comment? Period correct or not?


Missing the correct center console, but everything about the car is correct and an awesome example of a custom resto done right. The upgrade to the 18rg engine and the correct spoilers/flares are a real bonus. This is probably one of the best examples I've seen and for $15k I'd buy this if I didn't already have mine. This is almost exactly how I would build mine. Nope, take that back. This *exactly * how I'd build mine.

Edit to insert picture for posterity


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

veedubman72 said:


> Missing the correct center console, but everything about the car is correct and an awesome example of a custom resto done right. The upgrade to the 18rg engine and the correct spoilers/flares are a real bonus. This is probably one of the best examples I've seen and for $15k I'd buy this if I didn't already have mine. This is almost exactly how I would build mine. Nope, take that back. This *exactly * how I'd build mine.


Agreed, but at least put in the best picture!










:heart:

Those 45mm Webers are pretty big for 2 liters, though! I wonder how the gearing works with it. I would think it would need pretty short gears to go with such big honkin' carbs! Even if that's the case I could put up with a soft bottom end for that car, that's for sure. :heart:


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

chuckster1 said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/5975488161.html
> 
> Anybody here want to comment? Period correct or not?


Why does it have so many horn buttons???


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

rsclyrt said:


> Why does it have so many horn buttons???


Yo, dawg...


----------



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

veedubman72 said:


> Missing the correct center console, but everything about the car is correct and an awesome example of a custom resto done right. The upgrade to the 18rg engine and the correct spoilers/flares are a real bonus. This is probably one of the best examples I've seen and for $15k I'd buy this if I didn't already have mine. This is almost exactly how I would build mine. Nope, take that back. This *exactly * how I'd build mine.


Totally agree!


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh hell yes.

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/5992864959.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Yes to everything but the price. $60k  And they guy doesn't have any history on it or who built it:



> In addition to selling, also looking for any info on who owned or built the car. I bought it after it was resto-modded.





Sonderwunsch said:


> Oh hell yes.
> 
> https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/5992864959.html


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

rsclyrt said:


> Why does it have so many horn buttons???


skip to :39


----------



## chuckster1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> Agreed, but at least put in the best picture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of HP would you guess it's making vs the weight of the car?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

18R-G's were stock 145 hp and with that setup probably pushing 200+?? Big improvement over the 72 hp 18R-C. He upgraded to the 5-speed too which is a must. Curb weight of the '72 was just over 1900 lbs and nothing on that car besides the addition of the motor and 5-speed appears to have added extra weight.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Yes to everything but the price. $60k  And they guy doesn't have any history on it or who built it:


That thing Looks like lots of fun! Like a room full of hot Russian hookers, because you know. They're the best


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

veedubman72 said:


> That thing Looks like lots of fun! Like a room full of hot Russian hookers, because you know. They are best


FTFY


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

https://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/5976809331.html



















If anyone was wondering where they all went, this guy's got 'em...


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5992560828.html

600hp 2JZ Conquest


----------



## rsj0714SS (Jul 13, 2016)

rsclyrt said:


> Why does it have so many horn buttons???


So there will always be a horn button close to your hands while turning.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

veedubman72 said:


> 18R-G's were stock 145 hp and with that setup probably pushing 200+?? Big improvement over the 72 hp 18R-C. He upgraded to the 5-speed too which is a must. Curb weight of the '72 was just over 1900 lbs and nothing on that car besides the addition of the motor and 5-speed appears to have added extra weight.


I'd have to know more about the build, but I'd guess a bit more conservatively at 180. 

If it was 1900 lb. stock I'd say it might weigh 2,000 now, as the trans is likely heavier and there are probably a few lbs. here and there. 

180-200 hp in a great looking package at around 2,000 lb.? Yes, please! :thumbup:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

1995 Dodge Neon Sport Coupe - $1300 (Richmond)




























> I'm regretfully selling my 1995 Dodge Neon Sport Coupe. This car is a DOHC five speed in Nitro Yellow Green (This is a RARE one year only colour offered on Neon Sport, Sport Coupe and ACR trims.)
> 
> The link below breaks down production numbers for 1995 NYG cars:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Sonderwunsch said:


> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5992560828.html
> 
> 600hp 2JZ Conquest


Holy crap, That's fantastic! :heart:


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

MGQ said:


> 1995 Dodge Neon Sport Coupe - $1300 (Richmond)


Back in the day we bought a '96 Neon Sport. Loved all the parts twin cam engine, four wheel disk etc. Didn't much like the lack of reliability. Engine ate a head which I got Dodge to mostly cover after much argument. Eventually found my wife a Passat as a replacement. I was slowly fixing anything that I could find on the Neon in hopes of selling for around $3K. Wife drove Neon to work one day in Vallejo. After work she parked the car so that she could walk the water front. While she was gone, some A**HOLE jumped up on the trunk, jumped on the roof and jumped down on the hood. Every panel other than the sides was dented. AAA gave us like $6800 for the car. Thanks A**HOLE.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/6003723333.html










Find this kind of intriguing for some reason.


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

kevin splits said:


> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/6003723333.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 6th grade teacher, in a Cleveland suburb, had one like that in blue. I wonder if he had it repainted...?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

There was an episode on "Counting Cars" on History channel and the crew customized one for their detailer Roli


----------



## okidoki78 (Dec 8, 2016)

A few I saw in Western Mass while browsing. These caught my eye as most people in this area sell beat Accords and pick ups.

This thing looks like the Goldmember car









1981 HMV freeway for sale. Extremely rare car and this one has had some really unusual things done to it. It has a ninja 500 engine most of the way installed. All the hard stuff is done. Just needs to be wired. I have many many parts for this car and a crazy amount of paper work on it and its history. Just looking for offers. They only made 700 of these cars ever and this one is the only one anything like it in the world.


























Selling 2010 Ferrari California only 7,600 miles. Car has a rebuilt title. Call me for more info.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

okidoki78 said:


> A few I saw in Western Mass while browsing. These caught my eye as most people in this area sell beat Accords and pick ups.
> 
> This thing looks like the Goldmember car
> 
> ...


Rebuilt title?
I wonder how bad the damage was to the Ferrari. Sounds like it may have been totaled in an accident or flood. Insurance companies are quick to total Ferraris like this because the repairs often cost more than the value. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

2ohgti said:


> Rebuilt title?
> I wonder how bad the damage was to the Ferrari. Sounds like it may have been totaled in an accident or flood. Insurance companies are quick to total Ferraris like this because the repairs often cost more than the value.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to know the damage and how much its currently selling for


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Dravenport said:


> I'd like to know the damage and how much its currently selling for


Yeah, price too. I bet it's much cheaper than current market value.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/692928608/overview/


























Mileage:	47,500


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Amazing, is there a market for that? Woodies here go for crazy high prices. All the Highlands, NC rich folks and hipsters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Aonarch said:


> Amazing, is there a market for that? Woodies here go for crazy high prices. All the Highlands, NC rich folks and hipsters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure some buyer places a crazy value on it. It's likely a dealer use vehicle, lot plow duty maybe. Or some poor soul that never used it as intended.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## okidoki78 (Dec 8, 2016)

2ohgti said:


> Yeah, price too. I bet it's much cheaper than current market value.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Price is I recall was $87,000

Here is the link
https://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/6005492658.html


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


That's purdy


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

okidoki78 said:


> Price is I recall was $87,000
> 
> Here is the link
> https://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/6005492658.html


Thanks, it looks good. I think a lot of Ferrari buyers would be put off by the rebuilt title. If you have $87k to spend on a car, you certainly will find one that is less shady. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Stevo12 said:


> That's purdy


Very! Price isn't too far off from what it SHOULD be, and this is coming from someone who has had 4 XJ's, and has a particular soft spot for the red ones. Even over here in the PNW, I have seen a number of people fail to sell their XJ's at prices above $9k, and that is for very low mile models such as this. Around here, i'd expect that to go for $7-8k if they are lucky enough to find the right buyer. 

For reference, I picked up my 2000 a couple years ago at 80k miles for about $5k (with a laundry list of issues). I suspect I could sell it for $6-7k now that I have resolved most of said issues.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

2001 Honda Civic ex 5 speed rare

https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/5998626602.html













:laugh:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

KizashiAGP said:


> 2001 Honda Civic ex 5 speed rare
> 
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/5998626602.html
> 
> ...


My wife bought a 2001 ex 5spd new. Definitely not rare. What's rare is 178k. Unless the head gasket or rear main seal have been replaced.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

KizashiAGP said:


> 2001 Honda Civic ex 5 speed rare
> 
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/5998626602.html


Avoid at all costs.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

2ohgti said:


> My wife bought a 2001 ex 5spd new. Definitely not rare. What's rare is 178k. Unless the head gasket or rear main seal have been replaced.


You wouldn't expect that generation Civic to get up to 178k? (Legit question, no sarcasm.)


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

KizashiAGP said:


> You wouldn't expect that generation Civic to get up to 178k? (Legit question, no sarcasm.)


Not on the stock headgasket. This generation of Civic eats headgaskets for breakfast.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/6007985928.html


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Joosh said:


> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/6007985928.html


An inline 6 in a Jeep? Really? This must be one of only a handful with an inline 6 in it. I am sure of it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> An inline 6 in a Jeep? Really? This must be one of only a handful with an inline 6 in it. I am sure of it.


It's a Jeep thing, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

I didn't know this was a thing.

https://memphis.craigslist.org/cto/6009046154.html


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

'75 MG with a VR6

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/6012269001.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone want a Ferrari 360?

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/6013358526.html



> For sale is my 1999 FERRARI 360 Modena capristo exhaust, 6 speed manual gearbox, this is the one to have no short clutch life like the f1 cars. It has 19600 miles Rosa red with black leather interior with no sticky buttons rear challenge grill all books key and fobs and Ferrari car cover. This car has excellent service records and clean car fax. Truly an amazing head turning pice of automotive history. I have found myself in the position to purchase a 458 so I am going to have to give this one up. Feel free to contact me with any questions.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

^ good price for a low-mileage 6spd with the challenge grille. Non-F1 prices are rising quite a bit.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Cr4shT3st said:


> '75 MG with a VR6
> 
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/6012269001.html


Corvette clone attempt 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Anyone know much about pricing of an E34 540i 6 speed? I know they are highly desirable, but this example has a few red flags for me.










https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/6011413455.html



> *BMW 540i 6 speed - $6500*
> 
> If your looking at this car I'll assume you have heard the typical jargon about the rarity of the e34 540i/6 so I'll spare you . This particular car is nothing short of beautiful, the holy grail of e34's if you will . Its one of three known in imola red and one of two with black sport interior .
> Mods :
> ...


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

rsclyrt said:


> Anyone know much about pricing of an E34 540i 6 speed? I know they are highly desirable, but this example has a few red flags for me.


What are the red flags that concern you?


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Cr4shT3st said:


> '75 MG with a VR6
> 
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/6012269001.html



Apart from the paint, seats and hood, I dig that. An MGC hood would be an easy way to clear the tall VR without ruining the look of the outside of the car. A less obtrusive roll bar and a Sebring style top would do wonders for that B.

The stock VR6 makes significantly more power than the very conservatively tuned Rover V8 used by the factory in the MGB GT V8. That 3.5l boat anchor only made 137hp in the B :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BattleRabbit said:


> A less obtrusive roll barwould do wonders for that B.


Even just powdercoating or bedlining the roll-bar black would help immensely.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree with you guys. I'd put a different hood on it (or "build" that one), put in more 'correct' seats, change or remove the roll bar and paint it. It'd be bitchin'. :thumbup:

I'd want to do something with that dash, too.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'd want to do something with that dash, too.


Fleckstone.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Stevo12 said:


> What are the red flags that concern you?


Mostly petty little things that make me question the current owner. In WA, I've noticed a lot of the folks with their license plate in their windshield are into the "tuner" scene (I don't mean that in a good way). It would make me question some of whats been done to the car and the quality of the work. And the last part would be me being paranoid, but it has brand new tires and the clutch is going out. I'm guessing some burnouts/attempting drifting could have taken place (see my first point). 

Yes, I put all cars I'm interested in to this type of scrutiny! :laugh:


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

rsclyrt said:


> Mostly petty little things that make me question the current owner. In WA, I've noticed a lot of the folks with their license plate in their windshield are into the "tuner" scene (I don't mean that in a good way). It would make me question some of whats been done to the car and the quality of the work. And the last part would be me being paranoid, but it has brand new tires and the clutch is going out. I'm guessing some burnouts/attempting drifting could have taken place (see my first point).
> 
> Yes, I put all cars I'm interested in to this type of scrutiny! :laugh:


Honestly, I see a clutch replacement in the context that this is a 22-year-old V8 car with 174,000 miles on it. I'd be amazed if this was the original clutch. If it's due for its second replacement, it's still plausible.

The whole host of upgrades done to this car screams 'tuner scene' but all the mods are reversible if you're looking to bring it back to stock. On the plus side, other scenesters will gobble up those 'mods' with pleasure, so you can make money back.

At face value, there aren't a whole lot of red flags (to me) on this one. You definitely need to meet the owner to gauge anything you can about how the PO treated the car, but it's a lot harder to make assumptions based on the ad and pics.

When I bought my M3, whose ad had a lot more red flags (CEL on, salvage title, rust), the first thing the seller did was do a burnout and some donuts in it in front of me. Then we put the car up on a lift. He was unabashed about the track time and abuse that the car saw during his 5-year ownership. He also owns a legitimate motorsports shop specializing in E36 and E46 BMW's. I figured if the car drove as well as it did despite all that abuse, that it probably had a decent amount of life left in it. It does indeed, as I recently took the head off for a head gasket job, revealing a spotless top end and minimal cylinder wall wear (cross hatching still very visible).


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/cto/6000739185.html

1991 Chrysler Maserati - $3000 (North Shore)










https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/6009754925.html

SHELBY CHARGER - $2500 (Langley)
COLLECTOR. 1986 Dodge Shelby Charger 2.2 turbo. 5 speed. There's not many of this model car on the road today. Original owner, this car as been so much fun to own and drive that I have spent over $10,000 on rebuilding. Only 50,000k on a rebuilt engine, transmission $ rear end. New gas tank, shocks, brake's, battery, head liner, and much more. 2 sets of tire's 205/50/15. 4 all weather & 4 performance tires with 80%+ tread. Seats and upholstery are in very good condition no tears or rips mostly driven by a single occupant. Currently car is insured with collector plates $350 per year. Asking 2500$ OBO


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Stevo12 said:


> Honestly, I see a clutch replacement in the context that this is a 22-year-old V8 car with 174,000 miles on it. I'd be amazed if this was the original clutch. If it's due for its second replacement, it's still plausible.


I agree that it most likely is the second time (at least) that the clutch has come due for replacement. As i mentioned, this is me being paranoid most likely. Probably not a huge factor, but to your later points, this is something to further clarify with the current owner. 



Stevo12 said:


> The whole host of upgrades done to this car screams 'tuner scene' but all the mods are reversible if you're looking to bring it back to stock. On the plus side, other scenesters will gobble up those 'mods' with pleasure, so you can make money back.


That is true, but I've had some not great experiences when buying cars from the "scensters" and the quality of work that I found to the modifications. So, this again depends on the owner and who performed all the work. 



Stevo12 said:


> At face value, there aren't a whole lot of red flags (to me) on this one. You definitely need to meet the owner to gauge anything you can about how the PO treated the car, but it's a lot harder to make assumptions based on the ad and pics.
> 
> *When I bought my M3, whose ad had a lot more red flags (CEL on, salvage title, rust)*, the first thing the seller did was do a burnout and some donuts in it in front of me. Then we put the car up on a lift. He was unabashed about the track time and abuse that the car saw during his 5-year ownership. He also owns a legitimate motorsports shop specializing in E36 and E46 BMW's. I figured if the car drove as well as it did despite all that abuse, that it probably had a decent amount of life left in it. It does indeed, as I recently took the head off for a head gasket job, revealing a spotless top end and minimal cylinder wall wear (cross hatching still very visible).


Since my "red flags" are minor in comparison, that's kind of why I was asking on pricing. Does this fall in line with a good example, or is this more in tune with a beat example in regards to price? I just don't know. 

There is also a difference from an owner who is upfront about a car having been tracked (and has background in motorsports), and a guy who treats his daily commute as if he's on a track (who could also be a DIY backyard mechanic with little experience), and presents the car as a cream puff. I am not saying this ad is deceiving, or that the work done to the car is deficient in anyway. Those are unknowns at this point. However, he points out the rarity of the car is in part due to the black sport interior, and openly states in the add he (partially) converted it to black from tan. It is a small detail, but that's the kind of thing I look for when considering any car with cult-like followings.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Here is a model I've never heard of; Plymouth Duster, yes. Plymouth *Space* Duster, no. 
*

1974 Plymouth space duster 440 - $23000 (Land o lakes) *



















Sadly it doesn't seem to be as original as the one in the commercial;


----------



## indymcsc (Aug 13, 2007)

Too odd not to post: 1980 Chevy Chevette with 8,000 original miles


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

indymcsc said:


> Too odd not to post: 1980 Chevy Chevette with 8,000 original miles


I agree with the seller, finding one with low miles and in this condition is nearly impossible.
I drove an 80' 4spd for awhile. It was probably one of the slowest cars I've driven, but fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2ohgti said:


> I agree with the seller, finding one with low miles and in this condition is nearly impossible.
> I drove an 80' 4spd for awhile. It was probably one of the slowest cars I've driven, but fun.


So slow that maybe this is normal daily driver mileage?


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/6003924149.html

They aren't for sale anymore, I bought them lol


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

Its an automatic with a/c. I can only speculate that my Superbeetle would handily whip this car in a drag race.

Finally. 

Chris


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> So slow that maybe this is normal daily driver mileage?


Lol, no, people drove the **** out of them. That's why you can't find them. Plus they rusted out. But with 50-60 bhp they sure were slow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2ohgti said:


> Lol, no, people drove the **** out of them. That's why you can't find them. Plus they rusted out. But with 50-60 bhp they sure were slow.


The mileage is less than 3/4 mile per day. That is slow.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

indymcsc said:


> Too odd not to post: 1980 Chevy Chevette with 8,000 original miles


Most desirable feature of the car shown just below the steering wheel center cap in this photo:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> The mileage is less than 3/4 mile per day. That is slow.


Slow putting miles on that's for sure. 
I drive that 3 days a week now. I've had 75k for quite a while now 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Most desirable feature of the car shown just below the steering wheel center cap in this photo:


Ahhh yes. The brake pedal.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

King of Depreciation for a car with 100,000 miles - likely $1/mile: *2008 BMW 750LI presidencial edition - $14500*


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> presidencial edition


Not MY president.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5995176574.html


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow! This car is NIIICE. I bet whoever owns this is a super cool dude. And you should buy it from him.

https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/6015565169.html

DSC_4500 by Josh Merrihew, on Flickr

DSC_4599 by Josh Merrihew, on Flickr

DSC_4504 by Josh Merrihew, on Flickr


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow, an SRT 10 Ram up for grabs 

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/6015495332.html



> *ONLY 2,792 MILES* 500 HP/525 FT.-LBS TORQUE! THIS 2005 DODGE RAM 1500 SRT-10 IS IN SHOWROOM CONDITION INSIDE AND OUT! ASK ABOUT OUR GREAT FINANCE OPTIONS! PURCHASED FROM A PERSONAL CAR COLLECTION! 6-SPEED MANUAL! 8.3L V10 VIPER POWERED MOTOR PAIRED WITH A 6-SPEED MANUAL TRANSMISSION! POWER LOCKS! CD PLAYER! RIDES AND DRIVES GREAT!


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Omega360 said:


> Wow, an SRT 10 Ram up for grabs


30k? Lol those could've been scooped up all day long for half that a couple years ago tops.

Top end of the spectrum: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2004-Dodge-...12cc117f:g:-wQAAOSwr~lYpzX8&item=232243597695


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> 30k? Lol those could've been scooped up all day long for half that a couple years ago tops.
> 
> Top end of the spectrum: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2004-Dodge-...12cc117f:g:-wQAAOSwr~lYpzX8&item=232243597695


But the CL one has under 3000 miles, not 53,000 like the one you posted. That is what is driving the price.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

spockcat said:


> But the CL one has under 3000 miles, not 53,000 like the one you posted. That is what is driving the price.


Yet both are equally horrible. Doesn't make that much of a difference to justify another 33%.


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Yet both are equally horrible. Doesn't make that much of a difference to justify another 33%.


Subjective points


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Yet both are equally horrible. Doesn't make that much of a difference to justify another 33%.


Yet the low mileage 1980 Chevy Chevette was going for 5 times what a normal mileage Chevy Chevette would go for. Very low mileage cars do garner much higher prices than those in good condition but with average mileage.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

rsclyrt said:


> I agree that it most likely is the second time (at least) that the clutch has come due for replacement. As i mentioned, this is me being paranoid most likely. Probably not a huge factor, but to your later points, this is something to further clarify with the current owner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All good points. My general feeling is that none of these (for me, at least) are a deterrent for me to at least contact the seller to get an idea of how the car is like in person. Each car has such a unique story that it's difficult to paint them all with a broad stroke.

If the car is rare enough and the price is good enough to pique my interest, then it's worth having a looksee IMO.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Jimbow said:


> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/6003924149.html
> 
> They aren't for sale anymore, I bought them lol


Good for you! If I was a young single man without children again I might have considered it. As is, it's much too big a project for me nowadays. Good luck!


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

*1967 Chevrolet Pickup $6500*

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/6009812474.html






































I think this thing is pretty cool.


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/6019830475.html

1990 Fiat Panda 4x4 Sisley edition. Car runs great everything works except AC. Recently shipped over from Spain was a daily driver for two years. Odometer reads 175,000 kms which is about 109,050 miles. Have original Spanish license plates and interior is all original. Car went through complete body restoration with new paint job little rust. Car as slight damage above drivers side tire as you can see in photos. Has original 999cc motor. The car is a great collectors item, runs like new very rare to find stateside. $7999


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Needs more cowl for that little 460










https://reading.craigslist.org/cto/6020025285.html


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

I thought Norway reclaimed all its Think! Models in the Us when gm announced they would can the EV1 program

Sil didnt like his in Lillyhammer


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

This one might deserve it's own thread, or at least a post in the DIW thread. 










https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/6024102002.html

Let's make a list of things not mentioned in this ad.


No driveshaft
No transmission 
No coolant hoses 
No steering shaft 
Turbos connected to nothing but headers 
No fuel rail 
I'm unaware of any 1989 3 liter engine 
No alternator
No wiring harness
Missing lugs
No brake lines
No water pump belt 
Did I miss anything?


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^ Yeah but all that Ferrari hot rod needs is everything you mentioned. It's practically ready to roll right now.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't see any fuel system at all, and I'd bet there's no interior either.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

@McMike said:


> This one might deserve it's own thread, or at least a post in the DIW thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No radiator? 

No brake lines etc?

Disc brakes hidden behind drums? 

$250k 

This definitely belongs in the DIW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll also add that you could never use those (way small and cheapo!) intercoolers where they're mounted either. The inlets and outlets point directly into the grill shell. :banghead: This is just poor planning/design too as you could've easily got some with end tanks where the outlet would point towards the throttle body instead of straight up. Those are just like the most generic one size fits nothing intercooler you can get. And 950hp is rather... um.... optimistic I'd say.  I'd be surprised if it's making half of that (not that it's even running in the 1st place...)


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 9, 2006)

With two links I can blow his asking price out of the water:

575M engine for $35,000

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Ferrari-575M...ash=item5d5970494c:g:2XIAAOSwKrhVcXsr&vxp=mtr

Fully kitted out 33 roadster kit from Factory Five for $19,990

https://www.factoryfive.com/order-a-kit/33-hot-rod-complete-kit/

Throw in a trans, couple turbos, custom manifolds, and a couple ****ty intercoolers and you've got a ferarri powered, "finished" 33 roadster for ~$70,000.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2ohgti said:


> This definitely belongs in the DIW.


I put it there, too.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...g-thread&p=103712338&viewfull=1#post103712338


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

saron81 said:


> I'll also add that you could never use those (way small and cheapo!) intercoolers where they're mounted either. The inlets and outlets point directly into the grill shell. :banghead: This is just poor planning/design too as you could've easily got some with end tanks where the outlet would point towards the throttle body instead of straight up. Those are just like the most generic one size fits nothing intercooler you can get. And 950hp is rather... um.... optimistic I'd say.  I'd be surprised if it's making half of that (not that it's even running in the 1st place...)


I agree.
I think the seller underestimated the cost of this project. He probably ran out of money. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

https://ksu.craigslist.org/cto/6019846393.html



> 1923 T-Bucket for Sale! This car has a 350 CI, small cam with a 350 turbo transmission, chrome front-end and chrome 9" Ford rear-end, chrome Edelbrock manifold, Edelbrock carburetor, everything works as it should! AM/FM 8-Track !
> 
> Asking $15,000 OBO.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

speaking of hot rods: 

https://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/6024666447.html



> HANDS DOWN ONE OF THE BIGGEST BADDEST HOT ROD ON THE PLANET!!
> 
> Well I really pain's me to sell my ridiculous creation my son named "THUNDERHEAD" before I got the chance to completing the project. But I haven't had any time to work on it in over 3 years and don't see anything changing in the near future. So it's time to "let it GO"! I asking $50,000 OBO
> I could go on for hours explaining the details of the build but I'm going to give you a brief overview of the work that has been done.
> ...


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Lucian1988 said:


> speaking of hot rods:
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/6024666447.html


hillbilly optimus prime!


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

> "...when completed I believe it could fetch $500k + at Barrett Jackson."


:laugh::laugh::facepalm:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

DEZL_DUB said:


> :laugh::laugh::facepalm:


:laugh:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

@McMike said:


> This one might deserve it's own thread, or at least a post in the DIW thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure this has been posted multiple times on CL and here?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/6004302571.html












> 1980 Dodge Omni Electrica 007 Electric Car
> 
> 7500 miles. Only 10 of these electric vehicles where made. These vehicles were taken from Dodge by Jet Electric as new cars without the gasoline motor and fitted with a 9 inch GE electric motor and GE controller. Car has 120V battery pack. Batteries are 2 years old. Car has 20 mile range with current batteries. When batteries where new range was 70 miles. Charger operates on 220 volts. Takes about 10 hours to charge when fully depleted. 4 speed manual transmission. Car has a gasoline heater.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/6027021967.html










Looks fun


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

1981 Romeo GTV-6

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/6029944129.html


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

It's pretty rough but still want..

RARE 1964 chevelle 2 door station wagon

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5998874608.html


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

85 amc eagle wagon 4x4 73,000 miles

http://janesville.craigslist.org/cto/5988377575.html


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

One more, because I can't get back to sleep.

Mercedes Camper Bus Motoroam

http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/6018553305.html


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

A turbo away from greatness.

https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/6000477567.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

That's pretty cool. Looks like the incorporated the Lexus gauges in the MB dash? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

joedubbs said:


> https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/6027021967.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a VTEC swapped festivus that ran in our local autox that was completely stripped out and had LEXAn windows etc. But the guy had Hoosier slicks on it for some reason and without any kind of tire heater the tires never got to temp and he would spin all over the track. CSB.


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

1997 Geo Metro Farm Kart










https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/cto/5986900584.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6022289598.html


CL
knoxville >
for sale >
cars & trucks - by owner
favorite this post CUSTOM 1997 HONDA CIVIC - $8500 (Clinton 37716)
1997 Honda Civic
drive: fwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 38000
title status: clean
transmission: manual
Custom 1997 Civic 38,000 original miles, 5 speed, custom paint and body work way to much to list must see, over 5 years to build and thousands of dollars,pictures do not do it justice.Trade for ?????





























More pics at link.


----------



## WilboBaggins (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know what's worse, the car, or the fact that this guy took actual photos of his computer screen of the ebay listing to then post it on CL...


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

patrikman said:


> It's pretty rough but still want..
> 
> RARE 1964 chevelle 2 door station wagon
> 
> http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5998874608.html


This is screaming _Roadkill _to me


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

WilboBaggins said:


> I don't know what's worse, the car, or the fact that this guy took actual photos of his computer screen of the ebay listing to then post it on CL...


Came here to say this. I don't know why this bothers me so much.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

https://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/6037004895.html


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Chiropractor JW said:


> https://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/6037004895.html


Damn, speakers all over the place and dented dust caps on almost every one. I would love to see the wiring in that car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

lansing.craigslist.org/5979484041


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Sonderwunsch said:


> A turbo away from greatness.
> 
> https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/6000477567.html


Haha they just stuck the awful IS300 gauges in there with the engine and transmission.

Granted, they aren't totally out of character for the car.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

joedubbs said:


> https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/6027021967.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the B6T from a 323 Turbo. A local shop here built one and had it featured in Sport Compact Car back in the day, and it's become a local favorite ever since. They still pop up locally every couple summers at car meets with either the B6T (1.6 turbo) or the Escort/Tracer/Protege BP (1.8 NA) engines. Apparently they bolt up to the Festiva trans.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> lansing.craigslist.org/5979484041


That sold quickly. How much were they asking?


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Giovanni said:


> That sold quickly. How much were they asking?


I think it was $5000. There can't be many of those left.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

joedubbs said:


> https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/6027021967.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, shut the front door, that looks like a riot. He's about an hour away. If I was sitting on a few grand, I'd be tempted to give him a ring, at least take the thing for a drive.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DonL said:


> Oh, shut the front door, that looks like a riot. He's about an hour away. If I was sitting on a few grand, I'd be tempted to give him a ring, at least take the thing for a drive.


If the steering wheel pops off, you can still drive it with just the throttle.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> lansing.craigslist.org/5979484041


spotted after the sale:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

https://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/6027595979.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sonderwunsch said:


> https://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/6027595979.html


While I like the color, NOT on this car though. Should only be on a 1, 2 or 3 series.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


"Gotta post a picture of a truck I don't own while driving or else people on the internet won't believe me"

:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

>


That Festiva looks fun, but I can't imagine this bar taking the passengers' seat belt restraint load. It should be braced to the shock towers to carry that load at that inboard distance.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

StressStrain said:


> That Festiva looks fun, but I can't imagine this bar taking the passengers' seat belt restraint load. It should be braced to the shock towers to carry that load at that inboard distance.


It's a f**king 80's Kia.
Crash safety is 100% hypothetical.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> It's a f**king 80's Kia.
> Crash safety is 100% hypothetical.


A very pragmatic answer. You have lived up to your name.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> "Gotta post a picture of a truck I don't own while driving or else people on the internet won't believe me"
> 
> :thumbdown::thumbdown:


Someone posted it to sh!ttycarmods on Reddit today. I had just seen this Craigslist forum post and believe the coincidence. Surely it is the same jeep as in the CL ad.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Metallitubby said:


> "Gotta post a picture of a truck I don't own while driving or else people on the internet won't believe me"
> 
> :thumbdown::thumbdown:


Here is the Reddit post if you feel like needlessly chastising someone else to further your lame agenda.

https://www.reddit.com/r/****ty_Car_Mods/comments/5yjey3/dually_jeep_with_a_backhoe/


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Here is the Reddit post if you feel like needlessly chastising someone else to further your lame agenda.


My agenda is safety. What is yours?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Someone posted it to sh!ttycarmods on Reddit today.


I was commenting on the MiPhone usage while driving. Patrick and three other people care about the Jeep.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Metallitubby said:


> My agenda is safety. What is yours?


Calling out morons.

https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/6036380238.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Calling out morons.
> 
> https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/6036380238.html


Emmett needs to add this to his stable. Mitsu, diesel, 4wd, rhd.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Emmett needs to add this to his stable. Mitsu, diesel, 4wd, rhd.


I think this is more Emmett's speed.

https://brainerd.craigslist.org/cto/6024158554.html










Or maybe this one.

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/6035952969.html


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Calling out morons.


Guy drives drunk and he calls me a moron?
























... and in case you need a reminder.

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/8...us-than-drugs-alcohol-while-driving-study.htm

https://www.distraction.gov/downloa...he-cell-phone-driver-and-the-drunk-driver.pdf


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Take your petty argument elsewhere. I come for the CL lulz, not the drama.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> "Gotta post a picture of a truck I don't own while driving or else people on the internet won't believe me"
> 
> :thumbdown::thumbdown:


Got your panties in a bunch today?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> My agenda is safety. What is yours?


Stinger on a CR-V proves otherwise. :sly:

Seriously though, who's using your account? Or is a Snickers needed?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Seriously though, who's using your account? Or is a Snickers needed?


Me thinks somebody needs a belly rub.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

A survivor and far from mint or even special.. but for some reason I rally like it.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6035760676.html



> 1966 66 PLYMOUTH BELVEDERE II SEDAN AUTOMATIC 727 ORIGINAL SURVIVOR - $4500 (Halls)
> 
> 
> 1966 PLYMOUTH BELVEDERE II SEDAN AUTOMATIC 727 273 SURVIVOR UNMOLESTED
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> lansing.craigslist.org/5979484041


Came across this photo this morning. Looks like its on its way to its new home.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Came across this photo this morning. Looks like its on its way to its new home.
> JEEP BACKHOE PHOTO


You missed Metallitubby's argument on the previous page?


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


> You missed Metallitubby's argument on the previous page?


Or maybe he saw it and is trying to jump start a new argument


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Metallitubby said:


> ... and in case you need a reminder.
> 
> http://www.techtimes.com/articles/8...us-than-drugs-alcohol-while-driving-study.htm
> 
> https://www.distraction.gov/downloa...he-cell-phone-driver-and-the-drunk-driver.pdf


What is all this nonsense about phones? Those were taken with a Canon 50D. Bitch.

https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/5968788028.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sonderwunsch said:


> What is all this nonsense about phones? Those were taken with a Canon 50D. Bitch.
> 
> https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/5968788028.html


Cool. Too bad his video linked in the CL ad isn't working.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> This is screaming _Roadkill _to me


Perhaps, but when done right these are gorgeous cars. This one belongs to a guy who lives in downtown Chicago I met while camping years back. It's on an El Camino frame, LS1, 6spd, 4 link rear, and sweet NASCAR super speedway style side exit exhaust.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

acsean792 said:


> Or maybe he saw it and is trying to jump start a new argument


Forgive me, not all posts are visible to me. If it was posted, I missed it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a new way to hide your license plate. Now I'm hungry... ^^


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That's a new way to hide your license plate. Now I'm hungry... ^^


It's kind of a joke, that's the Canada Corner snack shack in Elkhart Lake.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

> CUSTOMIZED VERSION OF THE NEW 2016 GHOSTBUSTERS MOVIE. RUNS AND SHOW / PARADE READY.
> 1983 CADDY GHOSTBUSTERS - $14995


https://ksu.craigslist.org/cto/5996286663.html

Posting a ad with all capital letters is wrong to begin with IMHO. Does it belong here or DIW thread?


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

I feel like this badass chunk of American steel needs me to buy it. I can't stop looking at it.

https://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/6023957504.html


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

^crack price


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This must be a VWVortex member ad.

https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/6031578854.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Want something that can tow the weight of a 20 floor hotel? This is the truck for you then!

https://santabarbara.craigslist.org/cto/6031031618.html



> For Sale Vintage 1968 Dodge D200 Crew Cab.
> Originally built by Jay Roach in Santa Barbara for a tow rig for the infamous Jay Roach/Arley Langlo Top Fuel campaign.
> The truck was purchased at auction at Vandenberg Air Force Base in the late 70's. It was a slant six auto single-wheel crew cab.
> *Now the truck sports a massive 512" 440 Stroker with 2, yes 2 Paxton Superchargers*. Transmission is an early SM456 4-speed with a "brownie box" 3 speed behind it. Rear End is a Corporate 14 bolt with a massive custom oil cooler and drum brakes. Front brakes are GM 1-Ton Discs. Engine has water/meth injection and all custom accessories. Air Conditioning with R12 still blows cold. Toyota 4WD Power steering box conversion steers like a dream. The wheels are genuine Cobra Mags with custom rear lugs for dual wheels. The Fenders are early 80's Ford F-350 Dually. The fuel system has 3 custom tanks totaling over 100gal of fuel, 3 Holley Blue Pumps and regulators, and fleet-style heavy duty fuel filtration with water separators.
> ...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Twin Paxtons! Don't see that much anymore.


----------



## Carson Fiber (Sep 12, 2015)

More proof, Chicago also leads the nation in vehicular homicides too:












> 1976 Datsun 280z
> Great project car for spring!
> Very complete
> Hasn't been started in a few years
> A bit rusty but fixable


If you're really into projects just go to Cali or Zona and buy a Z there :laugh:


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Omega360 said:


>


This looks confusing.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

This seems like a good deal.

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/6034212439.html


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Roboturner913 said:


> I feel like this badass chunk of American steel needs me to buy it. I can't stop looking at it.
> 
> https://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/6023957504.html


We have very different tastes my friend. If you wanted to pay me $6k to take it, I'd have to think long and hard about whether it's worth dealing with :laugh:


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Nealric said:


> We have very different tastes my friend. If you wanted to pay me $6k to take it, I'd have to think long and hard about whether it's worth dealing with :laugh:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

realpower said:


>


I still remember picking up a book on muscle cars in the 3rd grade and wondering why there was a book about such ugly cars :laugh: Besides, that thing needs basically EVERYTHING to live up to its promise. Until someone spends hundreds of hours and thousands of dollars, it's just a rusty heap taking up valuable space.


----------



## hotrodalex (Mar 2, 2017)

patrikman said:


> Perhaps, but when done right these are gorgeous cars. This one belongs to a guy who lives in downtown Chicago I met while camping years back. It's on an El Camino frame, LS1, 6spd, 4 link rear, and sweet NASCAR super speedway style side exit exhaust.


Chevelle wagons and El Caminos share the same frame design. El Caminos actually have a vestigial footwell in the floorboard underneath the pickup bed. They're a big improvement over the Chevelle coupe/sedan frames since they're fully boxed. All A-bodies have a stock triangulated 4 link.


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

https://corvallis.craigslist.org/cto/6021211734.html

$1500 each


----------



## quadCAMMER (Jul 9, 2016)

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/cto/6045467157.html

sub $10K 80's Italian V6TT 5sp spyder with 50K miles.......it HASTA be a trap....???

by god those seats...and that armrest...

that is the finest armrest i've ever seeeen.....


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

hotrodalex said:


> Chevelle wagons and El Caminos share the same frame design. El Caminos actually have a vestigial footwell in the floorboard underneath the pickup bed. They're a big improvement over the Chevelle coupe/sedan frames since they're fully boxed. All A-bodies have a stock triangulated 4 link.


There was an issue with the original frame I believe.


----------



## OldAndyAndTheSea (Oct 6, 2012)

1996 M3......$1700...gotta be fake right?

https://potsdam.craigslist.org/cto/6042524848.html


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

OldAndyAndTheSea said:


> 1996 M3......$1700...gotta be fake right?
> 
> https://potsdam.craigslist.org/cto/6042524848.html


Amazing condition besides the missing engine.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

OldAndyAndTheSea said:


> 1996 M3......$1700...gotta be fake right?
> 
> https://potsdam.craigslist.org/cto/6042524848.html


That ad is making the rounds of CL. It was for sale in our local CL about 6 months ago.


----------



## chipstaagram (May 7, 2016)

I totally agree with this guy that $30,000 is a reasonable price for such a finely crafted, multiple trophy winning machine...



















https://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/6036369325.html


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

This is cool.

https://honolulu.craigslist.org/big/cto/6015025851.html


----------



## Hop2It82 (Dec 30, 2016)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/cto/6043887730.html


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Hop2It82 said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/cto/6043887730.html



Is it coming or going?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Hop2It82 said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/cto/6043887730.html


Hey, a Boonie Bug!! 



realpower said:


> Is it coming or going?
> 
> -ghastly pic-


*recoils


----------



## a n d r e a s (Jan 4, 2017)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Calling out morons.
> 
> https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/6036380238.html


CSB, but I saw this exact van in Assateague State Park in the surfing parking lot. It was clean as the dickens and I drooled while taking pictures of it. Such a cool AND TCL worthy car.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

quadCAMMER said:


> ... by god those seats ... and that armres t... that is the finest armrest i've ever seeeen ...


If nobody has seen the Michelin man recently, I think now we know why.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

https://kansascity.craigslist.org/zip/6048211996.html

84 Volkswagen GTI bodies the ad says for free since it does not have titles.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

https://ottawa.craigslist.ca/cto/6049285335.html




























> Up for sale is my low mileage, well taken care of 2007 Shelby GT Mustang. Signed by world famous drummer Vinny Appice who played drums for Dio and Black Sabbath. And if that isn't enough to get your attention. Here's the other cool stuff! This Mustang started it's life as a Mustang GT Premium, Hi-Perf 281 Cubic Inch 4.6 litre V8 with gray leather interior. It was then sent from the dealer to Shelby American in Los Vegas to be transformed into a Shelby GT Mustang. While at Shelby American it received a complete make over that includes, a GTCS front airdamn/spoiler & rear diffuser, Ford Racing strut bar, Cobra style hood scoop and stripes, (which I have since deleted) Ford Racing suspension, lowered 1.5 inches front and back, cold air intake, Shelby door sill plates, Ford Racing style 18" wheels, 3:73 gears, Hurst short throw shifter w/T-handle (which I added), performance cat,s x-pipe, Ford Racing mufflers and a Shelby 325 hp calibration upgrade. But we're not done yet! Here's more really cool stuff; Cervini's Ram Air IV hood, Scott Drake sequential tail light harness, Shelby American 18" razor wheels w/ 235/40/18 BF Goodrich front and rear, Ford Racing hotrod cams, Pypes long tube headers, Roush hi-perf cats, X-pipe, Roush off road mufflers w/4" polished stainless tips, JLT Cold air intake, chrome valve covers, Shelby GT cover kit, and tuned/dynoed at 325 rwhp. This car is ultra cool and rare. Super fun to drive and a sound all it's own. Please keep in mind that this is NOT a 100 point showcar, trailer queen or only driven on Sundays. This car is a very very nice driver. Well kept and well maintained. I bought it to drive not to just look at! I have enjoyed driving this car! It turns heads every where it goes...Now it's time for someone else to drive it and enjoy it. Any questions? Feel free to call me. I would like to see it gone before the snow flies. (Stored Winters) I'm not desperate to sell. So no lowball offers please! type "Black Sabbath" in the subject line. That way I know you've read the complete ad and not some scammer. Thx! $22,000 OBO


Or does this go in the DIW thread?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

\m/


----------



## dk58 (Apr 23, 2008)

Do you think he had the Black Sabbath windshield banner before the car got signed? Or did the banner shape the car's fate?


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

chipstaagram said:


> I totally agree with this guy that $30,000 is a reasonable price for such a finely crafted, multiple trophy winning machine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know if I'd drive that if he paid me.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

I wonder how many of these are left.

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/6041947284.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I wonder how many of these are left.


I'd say very few. How many were built?

Also, you left out the good stuff...



> Here is a very rare Nissan Desert Runner .
> Yes it has all the bells and whistles for this model Nissan 4x4 truck !!
> 
> "You looking at what may be the meanest nastiest 4x4 truck ever to escape from an assembly line. The Limited edition Nissan Desert Runner Hard body Truck !!
> ...


Nissan said it acts like "and 8"?


----------



## chuckster1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I wonder how many of these are left.
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/6041947284.html


I have one. eace:

<----------------------


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice!
I forgot about those, must have been a response to the S-10 Baja:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This is a VERY rare beast.


It has the much sought after F-150 A/C delete for track use obviously.
And it has the very very very rare Japanese Domestic Market lowering kit for an F-150.
I bet those special steel wheels are extremely light too.

(I actually like this as a for fun beater truck thing... but the description is lol imo)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6054151151.html



> https://images.craigslist.org/00S0S_lWynjo6YVnA_1200x900.jpg[img]
> 
> 1991 Ford F-150 2wd 5.0 - $4000 (Asheville)
> 
> ...


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

RVAE34 might like that Desert Runner, thing is sick!


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/6061448361.html



> 15,000 original miles. very original survivor. Babied it's entire life. Everything works including the Studebaker radio. Runs and drives like a new car. comes will long history/ records/ documents. Possibly the lowest mileage 4 door Studebaker Lark in existence.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...or/1241098037?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

not good for the road but drives good...


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

> https://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/6067960414.html
> 
> 
> 
> > Rust free from Oregon 1989 Toyota 4x4 van with automatic transmission 22re fuel injected 4 cyl. 180,000 miles runs exc. purrs like a kitten. Shifts perfectly. Push button 4x4 works great. Well maintained and loved. 25mpg Hwy. like new tread on BF Goodrich all terrain tires.This van would be great for whatever. It has been used for travel and camping. Roof is strong for sleeping on etc. Fun to drive.. $4000


want so bad


----------



## Diluted (Mar 12, 2001)

local 944...

https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/6053590044.html


----------



## abacabdan (Dec 22, 2004)

https://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/6067972957.html

Haven't seen a Reatta on the road since I can't say when.









and oh MAN did I think that touch screen was the coolest when I was a kid. According to the seller it still works!


----------



## Diluted (Mar 12, 2001)

https://santafe.craigslist.org/cto/6029282176.html

Always wanted a UNIMOG!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*1980 Volvo Bertone with chevy V-8 conversion - $10500*



> 1980 Volvo Bertone with just over 50K miles with a 1968 Chevy 327 with a 350 turbo trans installed just over 500 miles ago. new paint is 2 years old in factory color with "NO VINYL TOP". The engine is a 68 327 -250 HP motor with double hump heads, aluminum intake and Edelbrock carb and headers. The trans is fully build with shift kit that shifts as hard into drive as it does into second.(stock converter). Griffin radiator with dual fans with thermostat control along with additional front fan for working A/C which comes on when A/C is turned on. Exhaust runs out the back through 1969 Lamborghini mufflers and sounds awesome. Car is lowered 2.5 inches with custom after market springs and rides on late model Volvo wheels. It has a factor positrac rear. All accessories work except the cruise control. Cars only week point is the original tired interior and that is only the front seats (see pics). The asking price includes deliver to your door in Florida from OKC OK. If you bring a trailer and a reasonable amount of cash I'm open to offers. I'm selling the car to make room in my 5000 sq ft shop that is FULL! call for more info


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Diluted said:


> https://santafe.craigslist.org/cto/6029282176.html
> 
> Always wanted a UNIMOG!



I figured those would go for more than $10k


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Whoa, never thought I would see one of these up for grabs

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/6075962808.html



> This is a REAL FACTORY 1962 Lotus Super Seven, not a kit, not a Caterham or anything else that looks like these things. THIS CAR HAS FINANCIAL UPSIDE POTENTIAL.
> This is a complete PROJECT. It has been in storage for 20+ years, so before you start criticizing, again THIS IS A PROJECT. Completed it is a $40K to $45K car. $28700, close offer.
> This particular car is referred to as a Factory Works Car, (WHY) because it was sold by the factory, not by a dealer. For Verification the Serial number is SB1587, Chassis number is B1405 stamped on the Lotus Components data plate as in the case of REAL Lotus 7s, ALL THESE CORRESPONDING AND MATCHING NUMBERS ARE VERIFIABLE THROUGH LOTUS SEVEN REGISTRIES. Factory Works means sold by the factory not raced by the factory. THEIR terminology not mine.
> I am selling this for a friend.
> ...


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

CJ8

https://evansville.craigslist.org/cto/6062977102.html


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*How about a diesel Aspen swap?*

https://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/5996524832.html


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

210 wagon. :drool:

https://evansville.craigslist.org/ctd/6075580811.html


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Boxster with a 996 swap

https://evansville.craigslist.org/cto/6074794139.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*1964 Ford Fairlane 500 Ranch Wagon - $16500 (Dover)*

Seller says it is a manual. 3 on the tree apparently.
















































> 1964 Ford Fairlane 500 Ranch Wagon, New Interior, New Brakes, New Tires and Rims, 3 Speed, Factory V8, Rebuilt Engine, $16,500.00


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Green Panzer said:


> https://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/5996524832.html



Could someone in Tucson pick this up for me? Seriously.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Roboturner913 said:


> Boxster with a 996 swap
> 
> https://evansville.craigslist.org/cto/6074794139.html


Not bad, and reasonable price considering I've seen some for sale with a swap like this for double the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Diluted said:


>


So much win on the interiors on this page.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*2000 HONDA S-2000 - $30000. 6000 miles*







































> For sale: 2000 HONDA S-2000
> This vehicle has always been garaged. ONLY 6,000 miles! For all intents and purposes this is a new car.


----------



## 4.OMG (Dec 20, 2004)

Nealric said:


> I still remember picking up a book on muscle cars in the 3rd grade and wondering why there was a book about such ugly cars :laugh: Besides, that thing needs basically EVERYTHING to live up to its promise. Until someone spends hundreds of hours and thousands of dollars, it's just a rusty heap taking up valuable space.


I'll concede that anything made of rubber is probably pretty wasted, but it doesn't necessarily need "everything". A small block Chevy is a pretty simple, robust creature, so unless the bores are rusted to death, it might not need much more than some gaskets to be driveable. Same goes for a TH350.

In any event, $6800 is only a few bucks more than clean rollers sell for, so a car that doesn't need much if any metal work and has the original drivetrain (even if the engine and trans need to be completely rebuilt) is easily worth that.


----------



## vladimirP (Mar 4, 2017)

I think this one qualifies on several counts. It's a Cherrari Corstasterossa (!) comes complete with a gilf. You be the judge: 






















https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/6081932969.html


----------



## nissan sellout (Apr 9, 2006)

Im more than sure ive seen this car before. It was posted a few months ago in seattle for ~$19,000 


spockcat said:


> *2000 HONDA S-2000 - $30000. 6000 miles*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

vladimirP said:


> I think this one qualifies on several counts. It's a Cherrari Corstasterossa (!) comes complete with a gilf. You be the judge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eww x2. No thanks.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

I would think that belongs in the DIW thread. :barf:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

vladimirP said:


> I think this one qualifies on several counts. It's a Cherrari Corstasterossa (!) comes complete with a gilf. You be the judge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Imagine waking up after a party and seeing that babe next to you in bed.
That Corverrari might seem like a worthy escape vehicle after that.


*there is something very apropos... considering how much that babe is an old woman with a "younger woman" body kit.


----------



## vladimirP (Mar 4, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Imagine waking up after a party and seeing that babe next to you in bed.


I thought it was Dennis Quaid at first, but then realized it's just an old woman.


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

vladimirP said:


> I thought it was Dennis Quaid at first, but then realized it's just an old woman.


Are you selling this car, because that picture is not on the ad anymore hahahaha

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Diluted (Mar 12, 2001)

Money pit: 

https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/6062898157.html




























Wish I had the time, money, and space for a project like this.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Diluted said:


> Money pit:
> 
> https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/6062898157.html
> 
> ...


It's a restoration project. Needs a lot, but there are far worse out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


>




What is going on here 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Diluted said:


> Money pit:
> 
> https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/6062898157.html
> 
> ...





Craislist Seller said:


> Good Condition, COA, engine overhaul, new tires, *no rust*, clear title, make me an OFFER












So that's just surface rust on those side rails??


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

G60 Carat said:


> So that's just surface rust on those side rails??


So many red flags.

I once thought I'd buy a 356, but this heap may even sell at $35k. Sigh.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> So many red flags.
> 
> I once thought I'd buy a 356, but this heap may even sell at $35k. Sigh.


Yup. That engine bay is a mess for sure. I'm not sure if this thing is even worth $35k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diluted (Mar 12, 2001)

G60 Carat said:


> So that's just surface rust on those side rails??


To be fair, New Mexico cars often have some surface rust but the air is pretty damn dry here so it usually stays surface. However, I'm definitely suspicious about the rust in this car, though I didn't go look at it, and I have no idea if this car was elsewhere in it's life.


----------



## Diluted (Mar 12, 2001)

https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/6039382090.html

Looks like a fun toy!!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Diluted said:


> https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/6039382090.html
> 
> Looks like a fun toy!!


I'd love to have something like this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladimirP (Mar 4, 2017)

dslinc said:


> Are you selling this car, because that picture is not on the ad anymore hahahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


No, zero affiliation.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

https://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/6073345407.html


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

DG7Projects said:


> https://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/6073345407.html


Damn!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

I don't know too much about these, but it looks super clean.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/6057363305.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ChiTownA34DR said:


> I don't know too much about these, but it looks super clean.
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/6057363305.html


Maybe they washed it recently. Description surely doesn't sound "clean".



> This 1992 Audi 100 is only for a true Audi enthusiast. The Exterior and Leather Interior is in good condition. The Car starts and moves. The engine, with 106,000 miles, seems to be in good condition. It needs a fair amount of work. The fuel line leaks. The brakes need replacement. The tires are old. The car was in a garage and not driven for over 10 years. Over time parts/gaskets have probably dried out. The power windows do not work. It may be a major fuse or it might an electrical problem. Willing to discuss the car with a serious buyer who know something about Audis. I have owned it since 1994.


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Maybe they washed it recently. Description surely doesn't sound "clean".


I am not scared of a car that has been sitting. It starts and moves. That is half the battle on a $500 car.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

Doing. It. Wrong. Why a 61'?

https://eastidaho.craigslist.org/cto/6084652673.html



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

https://racine.craigslist.org/cto/6069909672.html


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

If I had the money and space for a third car, and if it checked out, I would be sorely tempted:










1995 Volvo 960 with under 40k miles.

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/6072349885.html


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

vladimirP said:


> I thought it was Dennis Quaid at first, but then realized it's just an old woman.


You guys understandably miss the point. She's not just an "old woman". She's an old woman who's still trying. If you guys are anything like the folks I grew older with, most of you, at that age, will be drinking light beer, watching the NFL and carting around your gut on it's own trailer. Also you'll be saying or thinking "who's the babe next to the Ferrari?"


----------



## vladimirP (Mar 4, 2017)

suburbangeorge said:


> You guys understandably miss the point. She's not just an "old woman". She's an old woman who's still trying. If you guys are anything like the folks I grew older with, most of you, at that age, will be drinking light beer, watching the NFL and carting around your gut on it's own trailer. Also you'll be saying or thinking "who's the babe next to the Ferrari?"


Yes. 

Or, what if some of us realize all that obvious **** but also can laugh about it ?


----------



## chipstaagram (May 7, 2016)

I found Megan Fox's Porsche 356 Speedster for Sale on Hemmings: 











https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/cars-for-sale/porsche/356/1909116.html

- all yours for $ 385,000!


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

Sweet Bentley bro?...
























https://providence.craigslist.org/cto/6072141021.html

Or a faux Bentley limo?
















https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/6073045537.html


----------



## benjamminfla (Aug 7, 2015)

https://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/6088141353.html



https://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/6091329463.html


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/6076991111.html


----------



## Diluted (Mar 12, 2001)

Was just reading through drecian's RR thread and decided to look on CL to see what RR's were around here... 

https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/6057400818.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Diluted said:


> NEEDS A BUFF


Yeah, that bondo should buff right out. 

Think you could make one of these into a Pro Touring car? I would pay to see that.


----------



## Diluted (Mar 12, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Yeah, that bondo should buff right out.
> 
> Think you could make one of these into a Pro Touring car? I would pay to see that.


LOL, I read that and laughed too. "GOOD PAINT" with a picture of bare steel...

I wonder if it runs, maybe I'll go see just for fun...


----------



## Diluted (Mar 12, 2001)

Also feel like that '67 might be a tad overpriced with other examples like this one:

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/6093171183.html

going for just a little more.

or this one: 

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/6082752779.html

for less (though with a GM motor conversion)


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

How about a right-hand-drive 1974 Military Land Rover owned by an RAF pilot?

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/cto/6076235456.html



















I'd name it "Mater":


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

For you M3 nuts out there:

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/6097205916.html



> 305+ HP and approx 2600 pounds, 1996 BMW M3
> 
> Fully adjustable Koni suspension, H&R springs, solid bushings, etc.
> All engine, trans, suspension and subframe mounts billet aluminum.
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

benjamminfla said:


> https://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/6088141353.html


That gen regular cab Dakota was very comfortable and romy.
Made import trucks look like trash cans.
4 banger was a pos tho.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Damn Trevor.
Is this your car or a crash you happened upon?
Trevor has hello kitty tag?
-crash looks like really bad injuries to occupants... idk.

https://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/6063138460.html



> Wrecked 1995 Toyota Camry - $350 (Marshall nc)
> 
> The car was wrecked towards the end august 2016. The motor is still good. Had a brand new radiator put in it before it was wrecks. Selling it for parts if somebody needs one. Call or text Trevor for more info @


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

That M3 is amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Loved the M3 comment  ...

"... just played with a bit at Mid Ohio twice and put into storage two years ago when I bought a boat for a new way to waste money ..."


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Yeah, that bondo should buff right out.
> 
> Think you could make one of these into a Pro Touring car? I would pay to see that.


You would basically have to gut the entire thing.. or maybe just take the shell and put on special built chassis.
Rolls back then were terrible driving cars.. you bought them because you had a driver.
Heavy, complicated.. a Lincoln was a far better driving car.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

2 for Tuesday!

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/6083873005.html



> *1964 Toyota Land Cruiser*
> 64 Fj45! New chevy 350, nv4500 5spd. Power steering and disc brakes. Too much to list. Great looking, running, driving, restored land cruiser. Call or text only! 25,000 obo.




























https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/6103626273.html



> 1989 Land Rover Defender 90 model in mint condition
> Grey metallic exterior with a Black leather interior
> Equipped with a 4-Cylinder 4WD Turbo Diesel and a Manual transmission
> Currently with 142471 Kilometers equivalent to 88527 original Miles
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Beretta GTU - excellent original condition no rust.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6103335180.html


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Omega360 said:


> For you M3 nuts out there:
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/6097205916.html
> 305+ HP and approx 2600 pounds, 1996 BMW M3
> ...


18,000 track miles?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Beretta GTU - excellent original condition no rust.
> 
> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6103335180.html


I hate ads like this have have one interior shot of the gauge cluster and no mention of the interior condition.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

For the Land Cruiser die-hards:

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/6086892632.html


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Uhh....


























https://montreal.craigslist.ca/cto/6103610551.html?lang=en&cc=us



> I have decided to sell my 2004 Hummer H2-I purchased it with only 28 miles on it in 2004 and over the years have customized it with some specific pieces that have been designed and fabricated only for this truck! Approx. $16,000 in additions...This baby has never been in an accident. NEVER been outside in the salt of winter either. It has been parked on carpet in garages all of its life. The interior carpet has never been touched by any footwear. The vehicle still smells brand new. I still have every original part that I replaced with an upgraded part, so they are yours to take as well as the original rims and tires which have only approx 20,000 miles on them before I upgraded. I have every receipt for maintenance, service and chrome piece and upgraded part I have purchased for it in a binder. Some of the most notable customs include a revolving gun turret on the hood, 50 cal barrel side steps, rear brush guard, custom 2 tone grey/black suede headliner, nitrogen filled nitto mud tires and custom rims, video screen in front seat head rests, remote start with alarm, flowmaster exhaust, Airaid cold air intake, custom 44 magnum exterior door handles, Ma Deuce 50 cal hood handles, custom Kenwood DNX7020EXGPS nav system with touch screen audio/video/backup camera, amp and subwoofer to name just a few- Must see and hear to fully appreciate! I spend more time cleaning than driving it and it needs to be enjoyed! Email me for more pics...50,000 OBO


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

StressStrain said:


> 18,000 track miles?


That's just One lap of America.

But seriously.. probably a Cousin Eddie special.
A fast car that's driven at 7/10ths and places well because doesn't break or crash.
The seller should add some of their gopro racing videos to the ad (sped up a little to make it seem fast, of course).


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

veedubman72 said:


> I hate ads like this have have one interior shot of the gauge cluster and no mention of the interior condition.


I agree.
The interior (of a GM of this vintage) is one place where you can tel a car has been well taken care of.

But I did like this part:



CL seller said:


> I really would like to see this car go to someone that has love for these cars instead of just someone that will destroy the car. If I feel you will destroy this car I will not sell it to you.


How does the seller feel you will destroy the car?
A young driver?
Somebody that shows up in a beat car?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Uhh....


:facepalm: :screwy: That has to be one of the most stupid mods I've ever seen.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> :facepalm: :screwy: That has to be one of the most stupid mods I've ever seen.


Oh come-on.
Nobody likes to be bothered while enjoying a Hummer.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't know, maybe someone who shows up in something like this.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

spockcat said:


> :facepalm: :screwy: That has to be one of the most stupid mods I've ever seen.


Exactly. C'mon...that person is obviously into body building so he had to give his ride some "guns" to go with his own which we all know = compensation


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Oh come-on.
> Nobody likes to be bothered while enjoying a Hummer.


Nope. H2 is an H1 poser to begin with. Someone adding fake machine guns to an H2 makes the posing become H2[SUP]2[/SUP].


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


> :facepalm: :screwy: That has to be one of the most stupid mods I've ever seen.


Gun enthusiast friend of mine says all that **** is likely fake, or at least the bullets on the handles are.


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Uhh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The plate makes me thing of this...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Gun enthusiast friend of mine says all that **** is likely fake, or at least the bullets on the handles are.


:screwy: Of course it is all fake. There are legal reasons why. There are monetary reasons why. There are technical and engineering reasons why. The bullets themselves are real but don't appear to have primers (or have used primers) and certainly don't have powder in them. Anyone with even slight technical knowledge of guns should know this.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/6097695983.html - Somewhat boring but potentially unkillable classic. Very rare to find in this kind of condition in the north east. What kind of power did these ones do?


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought this was kinda neat.

There can't be many G10 vans with a manual transmission. There aren't any hints in the ad but this is either a 4.3 V6 with a 3 speed or it's a 5.0 V8 with a 4 speed. If it is a V8 it should also have the G80 locking diff rear end from what I've read.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/6100886527.html


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/6105951044.html


















it looks pretty at least!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> There can't be many G10 vans with a manual transmission.
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/6100886527.html


That is pretty rad! I've never seen one before. I always thought Chevy made the best looking vans. A family friend had several of these over the years. Always basic work van spec that he then insulated, carpeted and built up himself with a bed in the back and room for 2 dirt bikes inside. I'm considering getting one myself as a vintage race bike hauler. I saw one at the local European & British motorcycle show that had a bunch of period race stickers from the late 1970s. The owner said he had a lot of fun with that van back in the day. I can only imagine!

What's the deal with the Muncie transmissions? Are they ok? Junk? Service parts availability? Also, I assume the G10 ride a lot nicer than the heavier duty G20 and G30 models. But how are they holding up today? You'd think heavy duty would be better. Truth be told they probably all got used pretty hard, which makes finding a decent one today even more amazing.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm fairly certain I could get top-dollar from some of you if I added a stick shift to an old rocking chair. :sly:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I'm fairly certain I could get top-dollar from some of you if I added a stick shift to an old rocking chair. :sly:


Some of the stuff posted here recently is quite mundane. Hardly cool "find"(s). 

Now if you found a manual rocking chair, that would be a find.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Now if you found a manual rocking chair, that would be a find.


Gotta find a TCL-approved Cracker Barrell.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

A long time ago, my Dad had a 83 Dodge conversion van that had a stick shift. It was a 3 on the floor with a two foot long shifter that looked like it was mounted backwards. It pointed forward so you could reach it from the sweet blue velour captains chairs. It didn't make it any more fun to drive. :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I'm fairly certain I could get top-dollar from some of you if I added a stick shift to an old rocking chair. :sly:


I have that covered. Kinda.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

I've been dreaming about this truck as a daily driver.
It was for sale last summer. He must have put it away for the winter and is trying again.
Ad last year had more pics. It looked nice, very stock and fresh looking. 
IMO $8k isn't a horrible price. I'd love to get it for $6k. Drive it for a year then drop in a 400hp 383ci.


https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/6093587674.html










1982 CHEVY SHORT BOX STEPSIDE SILVERADO, WHITE, 84K ORIGINAL MILES, 5.0 V8, 4 SP AUTO, AC, CRUISE, TILT, PW, PL. KENWOOD AM/FM CD WITH NEW SPEAKERS. COMPLETE RESTORATION...NEW PAINT, NEW CARPET, SEAT, NEW WINDSHIELD, NEW BACK WINDOW AND GASKET, DASH COVER, NEW OAK IN BED, CUSTOM REAR BUMPER, NEW KYB SHOCKS, NEW ALUMINUM WHEELS, NEW TIRES. NEW 3" EXHAUST, RUNS AWESOME... NICE DRIVING, HARD TO FIND TRUCK $8000 OBO


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PoorHouse said:


> IMO $8k isn't a horrible price.


Did that pickup even cost $8000 when new? No wonder you're in the PoorHouse.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Did that pickup even cost $8000 when new? No wonder you're in the PoorHouse.


Hey, my car is worth one hell of a lot more than its original price of $1700, buster!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*1985 Mazda RX7 GS Original 69,000 miles - $4000*

$4000 seems pretty reasonable for this. 



> 1985 Mazda Rx7 Gs
> -69,xxx original miles
> -5 speed Manual
> -This car come with A/C from factory
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*1979 Triumph Spitfire Convertible Excellent Condition - $4900 (Clermont)*


Very nice looking Triumph (although the 5mph bumpers aren't pretty)



>


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


> *1985 Mazda RX7 GS Original 69,000 miles - $4000*
> 
> $4000 seems pretty reasonable for this.


Depends on the state of the engine, if it's ok then I woyld say yes. I'd probably offer $3500.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

philf1fan2 said:


> Depends on the state of the engine, if it's ok then I woyld say yes. I'd probably offer $3500.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Maybe but it is much lower mileage (69k versus 138k) than this one at a much higher price:

*1985 Mazda RX7 GSL-SE for sale - $6900 (Dunedin)*


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

I still enjoy punching in "rare" to see what happens.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/6090015260.html



> 1942 Mercedes Benz Rare Reich Vehicle from WW2 Berlin Germany - $55000
> 
> RARE original and unrestored Mercedes Benz from 1942 Berlin. One of a few WWII German Reich vehicles that are rarely found or come to public market. This 170V was manufactured in Stuttgart, Germany on February 18, 1942 and is one of a few cars built during the WWII period and survived. Technically 100% driving engine, 4 speed manual, all original interior, body and paint, solid metal with no rust. Odometer reads 6,288 km, or 65,882 miles, and the vehicle is complete without any modifications since it came off the production line in 1942. Chassis number is 136 054/0104. WWII German Reich vehicle values are sharply increasing as they become more rare and as they reach the centennial period their values will soar further. A lifetime opportunity to own an authentic piece of history and possibly one of the few WWII Reich Mercedes still in its original patina!












Edit: Few minutes later:

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/6103783128.html



> TOYOTA SUPRA 1979 1ST YEAR HIGHLY COLLECTIBLE - $10500
> 
> VERY RARE AND COLLECTIBLE, ONE OF THE BEST REMAINING SURVIVORS. ORIGINAL PAINT A TRUE TIME CAPSULE 1979 TOYOTA SUPRA 99% RUST FREE, AND ORIGINAL, 2.6L SOHC EFI INLINE 6, 5SPD MANUAL TRANNY, 4 WHEEL DISC BRAKES, A/C,P/S,P/B,P/W, MUST SELL $10500 OBO CALL












These last two seem highly suspicious:

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/6093578002.html

https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/6091745981.html



> RARE 1978 Datsun 280 Z - $17950
> 
> "Z" CAR. Full body restoration with ground effects, louvered good, and spoiler. 126K miles original factory motor. Short throw 5 speed with special 240 SX rear end. A/C , new interior and carpet. Optional OEM wheels. Extra body parts available.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Maybe but it is much lower mileage (69k versus 138k) than this one at a much higher price:
> 
> *1985 Mazda RX7 GSL-SE for sale - $6900 (Dunedin)*


This is nice GSL-SE is rare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/6035915162.html


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


> *1985 Mazda RX7 GS Original 69,000 miles - $4000*
> 
> $4000 seems pretty reasonable for this.


If it is in as good shape as it looks, it is. 85 was the last year for those and by then they had gone fuel injected.

Edit: TIL the 12A was still offered in 1985. Not FI.


spockcat said:


> Maybe but it is much lower mileage (69k versus 138k) than this one at a much higher price:
> 
> *1985 Mazda RX7 GSL-SE for sale - $6900 (Dunedin)*


That's a GSL-SE, however. Worth more.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Elite_Deforce said:


> That's a GSL-SE, however. Worth more.


And the GS would have a 12A adding as opposed to a GSL SE's 13B. Do-dads and horsepower. :beer:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Elite_Deforce said:


> If it is in as good shape as it looks, it is. 85 was the last year for those and by then they had gone fuel injected.
> 
> *Edit: TIL the 12A was still offered in 1985. Not FI.
> *
> ...


yeah- I had an 85 GS.
Def 12a carb'd.
The GSL-SE was faster, but also heavier (around 2300 lbs versus 2500 lbs) and less reliable.
Mine was 100% stock and original (except brake calipers and lines) with 180k miles and ran great.
A/C still even worked.
The rats nest in the carb'd vehicles was only an issue if messed with.
Sold it after getting the rx8.

Stock 1st gen rx7s are def "fun but not fast cars".
The steering gear was a let down tho imo as was courier based.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVVhXcArgEw


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

This guy has been trying to sell this Boxster, literally, for YEARS. I recall first seeing it at least 5 years ago and he was asking 911 air-cooled money for this. And now he's down to $18.5k. Right price or crack pipe?

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/6081092345.html


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> This guy has been trying to sell this Boxster, literally, for YEARS. I recall first seeing it at least 5 years ago and he was asking 911 air-cooled money for this. And now he's down to $18.5k. Right price or crack pipe?



NADA is around $16,500.

That is a pretty car with low miles and some nice mods. I don't think it's a crackpipe price.

With no mention of IMS I would expect buyers to try and beat him down a few grand.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

A.Wilder said:


> This guy has been trying to sell this Boxster, literally, for YEARS. I recall first seeing it at least 5 years ago and he was asking 911 air-cooled money for this. And now he's down to $18.5k. Right price or crack pipe?
> 
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/6081092345.html


Always wonder about vehicles that are continually for sale for years.
Wife said he must sell it and needs this much because has that "in it" and knows it won't sell for that so it's a safe bet he can keep it while "trying to sell it" to keep wife happy?
IDK.. but if you really wanted to sell something, you drop the price quicker than that.
Cars cost money to insure, title and maintain even when sitting for sale.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Always wonder about vehicles that are continually for sale for years.
> Wife said he must sell it and needs this much because has that "in it" and knows it won't sell for that so it's a safe bet he can keep it while "trying to sell it" to keep wife happy?
> IDK.. but if you really wanted to sell something, you drop the price quicker than that.
> Cars cost money to insure, title and maintain even when sitting for sale.


He was asking $24-25k not that long ago. It's an extremely clean example, but the market isn't interested at that price when less-nice examples can be found for $10k cheaper. If i was in the market for it i'd be interested but knowing the guys history of trying to sell it makes me thing he won't budge on price or isn't worth dealing with.


https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/6098726783.html

This is pretty cool though.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/6106516714.html

"collector" price :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


> 01 AUDI tt Quattro limited edition only 650 made. Gray with black baseball leather seats heat seats, bose 5 changer wood grain steering wheel. Just serviced.
> 150k 0nly 1% made checked with Audi none available on the market reason for collectors price.


Seller checked with Audi, sounds legit.

Where's the wood grain on the steering wheel? looks like leather wrapped to me? Top 1/4 is wood cropped out of photo?


















And clearly it was rear-ended at least once, or abused by a pimp-my-ride wannabe.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

A.Wilder said:


> He was asking $24-25k not that long ago. It's an extremely clean example, but the market isn't interested at that price when less-nice examples can be found for $10k cheaper. If i was in the market for it i'd be interested but knowing the guys history of trying to sell it makes me thing he won't budge on price or isn't worth dealing with.


Paying thousands more than market value for something you plan to drive in traffic is stupid imo- unless it's "the one"....


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> He was asking $24-25k not that long ago. It's an extremely clean example, but the market isn't interested at that price when less-nice examples can be found for $10k cheaper. If i was in the market for it i'd be interested but knowing the guys history of trying to sell it makes me thing he won't budge on price or isn't worth dealing with.
> 
> 
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/6098726783.html
> ...


Pretty nice GTV6

Needs some work though. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2ohgti said:


> Needs some work though.


Isn't that true of EVERY used European car older than wine?
heck, true of every used car older then 10 years.



> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you all still spamming the threads with ads because you are too stupid to remove it? 
This gives me a margarine.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Paying thousands more than market value for something you plan to drive in traffic is stupid imo- unless it's "the one"....


It wouldn't be my DD


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

A.Wilder said:


> It wouldn't be my DD


Not a Daily Driver, but a Special Time Driver?
Still seems risky to pay extra for an STD.
And once you have an STD, you always have an STD.
It just keeps sucking more and more money out of you.
Then you end up with friends that also have STDs.
It's a dangerous cycle.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Isn't that true of EVERY used European car older than wine?
> heck, true of every used car older then 10 years.
> 
> 
> ...


True for the most part. Just depends on the quality of the restoration. But it's usually the higher priced cars that people tend to over restore I guess.

Right off the bat I see this needs some interior work. Also that reverse rake needs to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> This gives me a margarine.


:laugh:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/6068396203.html

Off road Buggy for sale - Built from Pontiac transport van- V6 automatic- runs good- has title- needs little to be street legal- ready to go to the dunes-$2500 call


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6111915788.html



> Porsche 911 CONV - $7700
> 
> RARE Porsche 911,(996) C4 CONVERTIBLE Millinioum Edition .Limited production ( only 227 made )
> automatic.RED/Tan .LOW MILES (55k) clear clean title.Factory C4 Wheels, perfect glass , orig. paint ,owners manual like new,jack,spare,loaded,etc,.etc.
> ...


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> startling Porsche ad





> THIS IS MY OLD CAR AND MY EX! Only pic I got before I sold it


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

I don't get the washing machine reference.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> I don't get the washing machine reference.


Me either but I hope you see what is peeping tom in through the window.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> I don't get the washing machine reference.


Was one of the first responses to my favorite photoshop requests. 

Although looking back, I'm realizing it was a dishwasher. I dun goofed :banghead:


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

hope that porsche comes w/ a gallon size bottle of sanitizer as i can guarantee she spread her gonasyphaherpalese all over it.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6111915788.html


:laugh: 

Porsches and women, they'll both cost you dearly over time? :laugh: 

I recall a CL ad for some Lincoln a while back that hit the webz with a good looking girl in it that lit up the web a bit. This one's not bad, though.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DonL said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Porsches and women, they'll both cost you dearly over time? :laugh:
> 
> I recall a CL ad for some Lincoln a while back that hit the webz with a good looking girl in it that lit up the web a bit. This one's not bad, though.


What do you think it would take to get her working again?
(The car, not the lady)


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

madrussian said:


> hope that porsche comes w/ a gallon size bottle of sanitizer as i can guarantee she spread her gonasyphaherpalese all over it.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> This guy has been trying to sell this Boxster, literally, for YEARS. I recall first seeing it at least 5 years ago and he was asking 911 air-cooled money for this. And now he's down to $18.5k. Right price or crack pipe?
> 
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/6081092345.html


I'd give him 15k


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Not perfect, but a solid original one to start with if you wanted to have a nice one.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6102867790.html



> 1979 Honda Accord CVCC (Rare) - $2500 (Harriman)
> 
> 1979 Honda Accord CVCC, 4 cylinder, 5 speed, good engine and transmission, good body, needs a little work, good interior, rare, great car. $2500.00 Call
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice!

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/6112654037.html

87 coyote swapped Saleen 800 hp - $45000


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

That bay is clean

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Ugh, I want both of these.

67 old cutlass

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/6123455684.html





Sonderwunsch said:


> Nice!
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/6112654037.html
> 
> 87 coyote swapped Saleen 800 hp - $45000


Crack price.


----------



## silver330ci (Jan 2, 2014)

1985 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme █♥♥█ 1 Owner 56k
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/ctd/6088314464.html

























Would LS swap so fast


1995 *Toyota* *Tercel* Base 2dr Coupe Warranty Available !!! - $1995 
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/ctd/6127167786.html
















back when base model meant something, no tach/radio/ac/roll up windows/vinyl seats/unpainted bumpers/TCL wet dream


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

silver330ci said:


> 1995 *Toyota* *Tercel* Base 2dr Coupe Warranty Available !!! - $1995
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/ctd/6127167786.html
> 
> 
> ...


I would daily the **** out of that, but I do need ma A/C. :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

silver330ci said:


> 1985 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme █♥♥█ 1 Owner 56k
> 
> Would LS swap so fast


Hmmmmm. I'd take it to a PDR place and then stuff in an LS. :laugh: :beer:




Elite_Deforce said:


> I would daily the **** out of that, but I do need ma A/C. :laugh:


Agreed on both counts. They were no-frills even when not a base model, but they were damn good cars and drove fairly well. :thumbup: needs stereo upgrade, too. Gimme that, A/C and Bluetooth and I'm fine for _years_.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

$20k for a 325e hahahahahaha
https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/cto/6129012572.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> $20k for a 325e hahahahahaha
> https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/cto/6129012572.html


Price is high but condition of a 33 year old car is amazing. The owner kept it in good condition and spent a lot of money or time cleaning it.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

I agree it's especially clean and low miles,but it's one of the less desirable models. This ain't a M3 or 325i in exceptional condition. $20k is lol-able imo.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> I agree it's especially clean and low miles,but it's one of the less desirable models. This ain't a M3 or 325i in exceptional condition. $20k is lol-able imo.


That doesn't seem to matter these days with old cars. Did you see the $90k 911T with 100k miles in this thread? The T was the bottom model in the 911 range.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

spockcat said:


> That doesn't seem to matter these days with old cars. Did you see the $90k 911T with 100k miles in this thread? The T was the bottom model in the 911 range.


AC Porsches are an extreme over value right now Imo. Kind of apples to oranges comparison as the market for air cooled Porsches means complete wrecks are being dragged out of swamps and sold for $5-10k just to get a title and vin tag.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

This 3 series wagon is very rare? I have never seen one of these. 
































https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/6130888752.html


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Not rare at all. Just rare in stick.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Giovanni said:


> This 3 series wagon is very rare? I have never seen one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manual wagons are rare. Manual wagons with AWD are even more rare. We owned a 2007 manual AWD wagon and when we moved to Florida in 2012 we sold it to someone from upstate NY. The one in your ad is pretty high mile though. We now have a 2011 RWD automatic wagon. Not a bad car. Only 30k miles on ours. We don't drive anywhere.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

A.Wilder said:


> I agree it's especially clean and low miles,but it's one of the less desirable models. This ain't a M3 or 325i in exceptional condition. $20k is lol-able imo.


While I agree with you, a 318 went for 20K on BaT very recently. Given this cars low miles and clean, well taken care of appearance, I think this guy has a winner...on BaT at least!


----------



## crxgat0r (Dec 20, 2002)

Was it a 318i or 318is? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> I agree it's especially clean and low miles,but it's one of the less desirable models. This ain't a M3 or 325i in exceptional condition. $20k is lol-able imo.


I hear you. But I'm also seeing people asking $90k for E30 M3s in comparable miles/condition and asking $15k-$20k for nice but high-mileage and modified E30 325is. The time of the E30 is now and finding good ones is getting harder every day. In 20 years, the value will be back down just like the 2002.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

2000 BMW 540iT wagon with 6 speed

https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/6131657666.html


























I offered up my M5 as a trade and he said something about having too many cars and his wife not approving. Nonsense.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That's sweet... but why add clutch pedal AND tow hitch?
The automatic was much better suited for towing than the manual.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> That's sweet... but why add clutch pedal AND tow hitch?
> The automatic was much better suited for towing than the manual.


He never towed anything after the tranny had been swapped, states that right in the ad.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MXTHOR3 said:


> He never towed anything after the tranny had been swapped, states that right in the ad.


Sorry- hard to read that much text on my phone.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

crxgat0r said:


> Was it a 318i or 318is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


318is with 40k miles.


The auction comments were spot on - Everyone with a 325e will now think they have a $20k car.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

a $2,500 RR, what could possibly go wrong?

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/6118703463.html


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

And curious how much this would actually fetch on BaT.

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/6105974766.html


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Well this looks tasty.










https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/6123449491.html

LS swapped FC RX7 Cabrio.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

SAV912 said:


> Well this looks tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^

deserves to be on top of this page


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> 2000 BMW 540iT wagon with 6 speed
> 
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/6131657666.html


This guy is DIR!



BRealistic said:


> That's sweet... but why add clutch pedal AND tow hitch?
> The automatic was much better suited for towing than the manual.


It's questionable how sufficient the stock automatic transmission oil cooler is for towing the way Americans are used to towing. Plus, Europeans tow relatively heavy loads using manual transmissions all the time. For a car that is only towing on rare occasion (2-3 times a year) then the manual transmission is way more fun more of the time, so it's a worthwhile trade off. Sure, there might be some extra wear and tear on the clutch taking off from a standstill when fully loaded. But if you drive prudently, it's negligible. 

I appreciate the engineering that goes into OEM trailer hitches on European cars. They're usually more expensive, but they are generally well engineered. Whether that "extra engineering" is truly needed or not is another question. For instance, most Volvo owners in the USA use aftermarket hitches that bolt to the trunk floor, whereas the OEM hitch uses the reinforced mounts that are integrated into the unibody. EU-style hitches are generally better looking than US-style hitches with square receivers because they are retractable or the long arm is removed leaving the structural part better tucked up underneath the bumper when not in use. Unfortunately, if you go with an EU-style trailer hitch then you're stuck also having to use expensive EU-style bicycle carrier platforms. So no Yakima or Thule platform racks for you!

http://www.gunsmoke.com/cars/540i/hitch/index.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Honda Insight K20 220hp RSX-R Swap - $12500 (Tampa)*



> Before voting negatively, please read my short blog entry on this car. It should clear up confusion regarding the cost of the K20a engine swap. Sorry - Craigslist doesn't allow HTML, so just cut-paste the link:
> http://davesanborn.blogspot.com/2017/05/my-insane-honda-insight-k20-swap-is-for.html
> 
> Adult owned, well maintained insanely fast tiny car. Other than the red wheels and pin stripes, this looks stock and fulfills all "sleeper" qualifications. It's an all-aluminum 1800 lb two seat car with a cd of .25 thus has an amazing power to weight ratio.
> ...


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> *Honda Insight K20 220hp RSX-R Swap - $12500 (Tampa)*


Very cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

spockcat said:


> *Honda Insight K20 220hp RSX-R Swap - $12500 (Tampa)*


Holy crap that thing is probably hilariously quick. I'd rock the hell out of that :thumbup:


----------



## 300_munkeys (Mar 13, 2010)

This made me laugh today. 



> Hello I am selling my Honda S2000 year 2001 - millage 177xxx clean title good condition the reason is for sale expecting a baby or I will trade for a bigger I can add cash on my end for the right trade. The car is stock


*
The car is stock.*


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

300_munkeys said:


> This made me laugh today.
> 
> 
> *
> The car is stock.*


Never understood why people take perfectly good OEM wheels with airbags and replace them with chincy aftermarket wheels with no airbag. Maybe cut-rate collision repair I guess. I suppose he thinks "stock" only refers to mechanicals. As an aside, cars like this are why I didn't end up in an S2000 when I was last shopping for a two-seater. Too many examples like this unless you were prepared to spend silly money.


----------



## 300_munkeys (Mar 13, 2010)

Nealric said:


> Never understood why people take perfectly good OEM wheels with airbags and replace them with chincy aftermarket wheels with no airbag. Maybe cut-rate collision repair I guess. I suppose he thinks "stock" only refers to mechanicals. As an aside, cars like this are why I didn't end up in an S2000 when I was last shopping for a two-seater. Too many examples like this unless you were prepared to spend silly money.


Take a look at that engine bay. That's not stock. Suspension isn't stock. Wheels aren't stock.

As far as the steering wheel, I'd only replace it for a track oriented car with harnesses and proper seats.

I emailed the guy because I am genuinely curious as to what he thinks stock means.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

300_munkeys said:


> I emailed the guy because I am genuinely curious as to what he thinks stock means.


I think "stock" to him means he got all the extra parts from a stock room somewhere in New Jersey.

Because shift knob is clearly OEM.


----------



## 300_munkeys (Mar 13, 2010)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I think "stock" to him means he got all the extra parts from a stock room somewhere in New Jersey.
> 
> Because shift knob is clearly OEM.


It's hard to tell from the pictures, but he may also have a supercharger installed. 

It's just dumb. Why lie when it's so blatantly obvious? I mean why lie in any case, but here it's so provably false and makes no sense.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

300_munkeys said:


> It's hard to tell from the pictures, but he may also have a supercharger installed.
> 
> It's just dumb. Why lie when it's so blatantly obvious? I mean why lie in any case, but here it's so provably false and makes no sense.


It has an intercooler, and a blow off valve. Definitely forced induction of some sort. 
It doesn't even have stock bodywork to look stock. :banghead:


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Can't imagine the rust on a Lancia that has lived for any time in New England, but I dig it:

https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/6130169771.html


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

SAV912 said:


> Well this looks tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was a different colour, I would be all over that.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

300_munkeys said:


> Take a look at that engine bay. That's not stock. Suspension isn't stock. Wheels aren't stock.
> 
> As far as the steering wheel, I'd only replace it for a track oriented car with harnesses and proper seats.
> 
> ...


Too small and blurry for me to tell.


----------



## 300_munkeys (Mar 13, 2010)

saron81 said:


> It has an intercooler, and a blow off valve. Definitely forced induction of some sort.
> It doesn't even have stock bodywork to look stock. :banghead:


Yeah I couldn't see a turbo in the usual place but as mentioned elsewhere, the pics are small and blurry. Definitely seems like some F/I involved. Intake obviously isn't stock.


----------



## 300_munkeys (Mar 13, 2010)

Guy just replied to me. You can't make this up. My email to him: 
"Hi,

Your listing says "the car is stock" but I can see probably 20+ different modifications, from minor to major, in your pictures. 

What do you mean the car is stock?"

His reply?

"It's not turbo that's what I mean"


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

300_munkeys said:


> Guy just replied to me. You can't make this up. My email to him:
> "Hi,
> 
> Your listing says "the car is stock" but I can see probably 20+ different modifications, from minor to major, in your pictures.
> ...


What a crack head. People like this S2000 guy make me hate people.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

nobbyv said:


>



What's that warning light between the "brake" lights? Never seen that one.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

saron81 said:


> What's that warning light between the "brake" lights? Never seen that one.


Automatic transmission overheating warning light. All cars got the same instrument panel regardless of which transmission option the vehicle came equipped with.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Omega360 said:


> Holy crap that thing is probably hilariously quick. I'd rock the hell out of that :thumbup:


but is it as fast as THIS Insight??

https://www.carthrottle.com/post/someones-made-a-mid-engined-subaru-flat-six-powered-honda-insight/


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

nobbyv said:


> Can't imagine the rust on a Lancia that has lived for any time in New England, but I dig it:
> 
> https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/6130169771.html


❤

I've wanted one of these since the 80s. Could never find one in decent shape so I bought something else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

nobbyv said:


> Can't imagine the rust on a Lancia that has lived for any time in New England, but I dig it:
> 
> https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/6130169771.html


Ok that's pretty damned neat, never knew that existed like that. I think I've only ever seen pics of the Beta racecars, which are awesome but technically based on a different car I can think.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I always liked the 560SEC...

1988 Mercedes

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/6102228853.html

Not too many Shelby Chargers left out there

un-molested 1986 Shelby Charger

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/6093383157.html

how about a BMW L6? There is a black one in GB, I'm surprised there is another so close

1988 BMW L6

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/6067058085.html

this would be a fun little restomod

1965 Dodge Dart Coupe

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/6117134198.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

SAV912 said:


> Well this looks tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...













:Sigh:, I could have gotten a low mile (116K) 1990 Vert with a fully rebuilt engine and many new parts and working AC, for over $1000 less than my rusty, 150K mile Miata (that has a hardtop). I even went down to Madison to drive it (after a night out with friends). I liked it alot.. AND it was for sale again a few months ago, but I wasn't in a position to buy a toy. Someday.....

Maybe this fall, and I'll sell the miata after winter...


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Hardwood floors!

https://littlerock.craigslist.org/cto/6129033143.html


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

hardwood floors why the hell?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Dravenport said:


> hardwood floors why the hell?


Because....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8625889-Why-do-cars-have-carpet-on-the-floor


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Hardwood floors!
> 
> https://littlerock.craigslist.org/cto/6129033143.html


How to win at Instagram in 2017: Take 1 stock vintage Japanese or European car, add Air ride and expensive wheels, boom done! #legit #stance #killingit #hashtags


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

Sonderwunsch said:


> https://littlerock.craigslist.org/cto/6129033143.html


Unknown mileage, no photos of interior or underside, crappy mods. Not a find


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

jimv said:


> Unknown mileage, no photos of interior or underside, crappy mods. Not a find


kind of crummy to not post a single pic of the concerns that were mentioned.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

G60 Carat said:


> How to win at Instagram in 2017: Take 1 stock vintage Japanese or European car, add Air ride and expensive wheels, boom done! #legit #stance #killingit #hashtags


you right



> I'm pretty firm at $12,000. I need this gone to fund my next project.


Something even older and crummier with bags and more expensive wheels? #killingit


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

G60 Carat said:


> How to win at Instagram in 2017: Take 1 stock vintage Japanese or European car, add Air ride and expensive wheels, boom done! #legit #stance #killingit #hashtags


Pretty much. Most people don't have the financial resources, skills, dedication or interest to do "complete" builds anymore. Unless you've done it before, most people have no clue how much time, money and effort it takes to build a truly custom show car that also performs as good as it looks, or even to completely restore a standard car to like-new condition.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Beat to hell E34 BMW M5. Worth saving?

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/6135001247.html



> 1991 BMW M5 - rare hand built car - $5500 (Fairfax)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gvr4-330 (Aug 25, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> Beat to hell E34 BMW M5. Worth saving?
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/6135001247.html


Wow... it's tempting and local.

This line is funny though... "Car drives like it has half the miles." That means it drives like a 180,000 mile car.

Still, this would be an interesting car to slowly restore.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Gvr4-330 said:


> Wow... it's tempting and local.
> 
> This line is funny though... "Car drives like it has half the miles." That means it drives like a 180,000 mile car.
> 
> Still, this would be an interesting car to slowly restore.


Mine has 223k on it and you would never know it, especially since the bulb that lights up the odometer burned out the other day!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Buy here, Pay here lot getting a bit upscale.  I wonder how long they can stretch the payments out?

*2010 *Rolls-Royce* *Ghost* Rear Wheel Drive POOR CREDIT / WE CAN HELP!! - $137990 (~ Rolls-Royce_ Ghost_ Rear Wheel Drive)*



> 📲 - CALL/TEXT (813) 534-6589 - ASK FOR BLADIMIR
> 🇲🇽 SE HABLA ESPAÑOL LLAMAR (813) 327-3934- PRENGUNTE POR BLADIMIR
> 
> 💥 XPRESS AUTO MALL -🚘 - FINE RIDES, BEST PRICES, EZ FINANCING! 💥
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

* 1985 CHRYSLER DODGE DAYTONA LASER TURBO Z MINT ! - $5000 (St. Petersburg)*

Not bad but I would have expected front discs.



> RARE MODEL 1985 DODGE DAYTONA / 1985 CHRYSLER LASER TURBO Z
> 
> FIRST AMERICAN MADE 2.2 LITER 4 CYL TURBO (GETS 34 MPG !)
> 
> ...


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Buy here, Pay here lot getting a bit upscale.  I wonder how long they can stretch the payments out?
> 
> *2010 *Rolls-Royce* *Ghost* Rear Wheel Drive POOR CREDIT / WE CAN HELP!! - $137990 (~ Rolls-Royce_ Ghost_ Rear Wheel Drive)*


probably stretches out to 50 years  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

here's another right price or crack pipe porsche. 

This seems about double what comparable cars are selling for :screwy:

https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/6105106077.html










I can find 2 owner cars with <60k miles for 12-16k. This guy wants $39k :laugh:

I don't think the 968 bubble has gone that big yet. And are those factory wheels for the 968 or boxster wheels?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> here's another right price or crack pipe porsche.
> 
> This seems about double what comparable cars are selling for :screwy:
> 
> ...


But 1992 is vintage 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

*1978 Datsun 6x6 truck*

https://fortsmith.craigslist.org/bar/6090888913.html


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

Low mile 2000 Civic Si in northeast Ohio
https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/6104708301.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Lithium Lotus said:


> Low mile 2000 Civic Si in northeast Ohio
> https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/6104708301.html


Camberlamps.
Nope.


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

jimv said:


> Unknown mileage, no photos of interior or underside, crappy mods. Not a find


It's tough to get a number like that from any e24 automatic unless it's in pretty nifty condition visually and mechanically, and let's just say l6s are not usually the pick of the litter.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

Lithium Lotus said:


> Low mile 2000 Civic Si in northeast Ohio
> https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/6104708301.html


12 grand? Lol


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

cpermd said:


> https://fortsmith.craigslist.org/bar/6090888913.html











Want


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Uhhhh...










https://savannah.craigslist.org/cto/6133875143.html










'74 MG stuffed with a 383 SBC.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

ciao bello












https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/cto/6142070700.html


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

anyone in the market for a Yugo









https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/6093591219.html









https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/6128845181.html

both nearly approaching original MSRP :laugh:


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/6118934826.html

1993 GMC Typhoon 4.3 Turbo Only 4697 ever produced. Jet black leather interior,all wheel drive. Runs and drives perfect. $9.800.They are rare breeds.

Been a very long time since Ive seen one of these. AWD Turbo V6...Don't know the asking price for these so not sure if 9,800 is too much.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

9800 seems cheap, Imo. And possibly a scam.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> 9800 seems cheap, Imo. And possibly a scam.


It might be but at least the license plate is from the correct location as where it is being offered for sale. Makes me think it may not be a scam. But perhaps there is another reason why it is cheap.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


> It might be but at least the license plate is from the correct location as where it is being offered for sale. Makes me think it may not be a scam. But perhaps there is another reason why it is cheap.


That custom bodywork isn't doing it any favors.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

spockcat said:


> It might be but at least the license plate is from the correct location as where it is being offered for sale. Makes me think it may not be a scam. But perhaps there is another reason why it is cheap.


They really are horrible. Someone merged logos with our new minor league baseball team, The Jumbo Shrimp, for real, with the Jaguars to create an ongoing joke about how sorry the Jaguars are.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

A.Wilder said:


> 9800 seems cheap, Imo. And possibly a scam.


Why you think scam?
It's not a mint super low mileage example...
Wear and tear but still good.. priced accordingly.
I've seen them with higher miles and a few minor cosmetic issues for under 6k.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

I didn't see milage. I guess I don't see them often enough to know what they are selling for. Usually just the BAT highly inflated examples.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/6146574151.html

Tires have lots of life left...

Don't people check for their reflections in the photos?!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

kickapoo said:


> https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/6146574151.html
> 
> Tires have lots of life left...
> 
> Don't people check for their reflections in the photos?!




And these beast really take some quality pics. Why this section of roof? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6142150017.html



> 1958 wartburg 311 limo (Irvine ky)
> 
> 1958 Wartburg 311 limo rat rod ratrod one of a kind on Isuzu frame with 350 fuel injection auto for trade ONLY. Call or text for more information


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

1967 Datsun Roadster with parts car - $4500.

https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/6147776979.html


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/6136121173.html

Miami listing, but snow on the ground. Judging from the price, the snow might be Columbian...

Pros: 23+ mpg

Cons: It's never run while he's had it.


lol


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Chris_V said:


> https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/6136121173.html
> 
> Miami listing, but snow on the ground. Judging from the price, the snow might be Columbian...
> 
> ...


Running is not a problem. It's a Beetle (or perhaps Microbus) based Phoenix kit car. 



















Most were set up as campers, but I think there were some regular vans as well. 

No, I don't want it. :laugh:

Edit: I looked at the ad and it's well explained. It's also _definitely_ Microbus-based.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I want this All-Trac

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/6151269794.html










I want to know what other 20 Toyota this person owns. He lives in the middle of nowhere Colorado.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6142627589.html



> 1988 Fiero GT - Low Mileage, Original 1-Owner Car - $8200 (Kingston, TN)
> 
> 1988 Pontiac Fiero GT
> VIN: 1G2PG1194JP221658
> ...


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

just because they're the uber versions of a couple of my first cars 









https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/6149946653.html









https://annarbor.craigslist.org/cto/6165614962.html


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

The car is decent. The ad is a gem. 












> This car is great. no damage inside out. it was on cover of VOLKSWAGON MAGAZINE and i have the copy of the magazine and it tells the entire history of how the car came about to where it is today. i put a ordered rebuilt in last year and barley drove it because i bought a Saturn Sky and I'm so in love now with the SKY AND would keep the KARMAN GHIA but i want to put a big picture window in my BIG ROOM that looks out to a STORY BOOK VIEW so thats the only reason I'm selling it. IN other words if i did not want to put the STORY BOOK VIEW WINDOWN IN , I WOULD NOT SELL the car. some jealous student from VERMONT TECH KICKED THE TRUNK & THERE IS NO DENT DAMAGE BUT HAS TO BE TOTALY STRIPPED AND REPAINTED WHICH IS 500 DOLLARS. NOT MORE I CALLED THE BEST ANTIQUE CAR PAINTER ON THE EAST COAST AND THAT WHAT HE TOLD ME. AND THE MAN owned the car before me who was the one who got it on the cover of VOLKSWAGEN MAG had the car painted when he owned it 100% and i even have the color code numbers and receipt etc etc. etc. SO IF YOUR REALLY LOOKING FOR A GREAT KARMANN GHIA that is close to cherry. THIS IS THE CAR, the difference between buying from me vs other sellers. I DONT LIE! I WILL SHOW U THE GREAT ABOUT THE CAR IN MY OPINION. and will show you the BLATANT few flaws that can be fixed perfect. SO I WOULD LIKE TO SELL FAST BECAUSE I WANT TO PUT THE WINDOW IN. but its also a race for any one interested! because any moment I'm waiting for a business call THAT IS COME-ING 100% SURE i just am not SURE WHEN BUT I KNOW ITS CLOSE. AND THAT DAY IM LOADED FOR THE REST OF THIS LIFE. so when the day comes if its before i sell the car. the car will NO LONGER BE FOR SALE! SO THE time clock on the sale of this car is tick-KING AND TICK-KING SO THE RISK IS REALLY YOURS YOU THE BUYERS. BECAUSE I KNOW THE MARKET, YOU WONT FIND A BETTER KARMANN GHIA FOR THE PRICE!
> O HERE TO HERE FOR VIDEO ON YOU TUBE
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn2qSWcFbFs


https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/6164778100.html


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

The Chrysler 2.2 turbo qas was a quick car, especially then when sub 9 sec cars were rare. DODGE Omni GLH was another version and a real sleeper.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

ugh

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/6162055044.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

This seller... :facepalm:
https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/6132589872.html




















> 2001 Porsche 911 Carrera
> odometer: 5000 *FYI: an engine swap doesn't reset your ODO*
> - Brand new 996 3.4L flat 6 with 0 miles installed at 78k. Receipts available.
> - Brand new starter installed during engine swap
> ...


yikes what a mess. :laugh:


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Chris_V said:


> https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/6136121173.html
> 
> Miami listing, but snow on the ground. Judging from the price, the snow might be Columbian...
> 
> Do you mean Colombia the country, or like S. Carolina, Columbia?


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

2015 Rallyfighter. $145k :what:

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/6163431747.html


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

nobbyv said:


> The car is decent. The ad is a gem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anyone else follow the YT link? This guy is nuts!

*also this is being sold by one of the Barbarian Brothers!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

JOSHFL420 said:


> Anyone else follow the YT link? This guy is nuts!
> 
> *also this is being sold by one of the Barbarian Brothers!


I like the fact that it's a front wheel drive Karmann Ghia. That's so rare it's the only one I've ever seen! :laugh:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/6139329144.html

Rare 1986 Volkswagen Syncro Vanagon with Subaru SVX - $20900 


































Selling my long time adventure vehicle. I'm the third owner of this 1986 Volkswagen Syncro Vanagon with freshly rebuilt 1993 Subaru SVX 6 cylinder engine. Van has about 190K on it (the odometer died a year ago) It's an eye catcher and I get comments on it almost every time I drive it. I spent the winter fixing lots of little things and now it's ready for your adventure. Tons of extras and new things:

Rebuilt Subaru SVX 3.3L 6 Cylinder Engine (230 HP) with just under 3500 miles on rebuild. New timing belt and all new seals. RMW intake and adapter. Smallcar Exhaust, shortened oil pan and mounts. Has the Japanese CPU chip so you can run regular unleaded instead of super.

Transmission was rebuilt by AA Transaxle before Daryl passed. It has the AA decoupler and factory rear locker. Approximately 80K on the rebuilt tranny.

Modified factory skid plate to fit the Subaru conversion
New Rear Brakes
New E Brake Cable
New Middle section flooring
Rare Westy third seat
Rear seat folds into queen sized bed
New headliner
New aftermarket 3 point seatbelts for the kiddos in the rear
New wiper motor
Sound deadening throughout
All new ABS panels
New Windshield
Comp/Temp rearview mirror with auto dimming feature
Kenwood USB stereo with Pioneer amp under passenger seat
Seat Heaters
Power Windows
New Speedhut GPS Speedometer/Tachometer gauge with bright light indicator and clock (replaces failed dash cluster parts)
RMW rear spare tire carrier with new full sized spare
Jeep JK front bumper with new fog lights
Upper and Lower South African front grilles
Van Cafe wheel flares
LED upgraded lighting.

I have lots of other extras to include with the purchase. I'm happy to answer any questions about the vehicle and provide any additional pics if needed just text or email. I'm willing to entertain reasonable offers or trade for a Lexus GX470 (if it's the right year and mileage). No lowballers and no, I don't need help selling my van. Thanks for looking




Don't know what he was thinking painting the intake manifold that color


----------



## deadernie (Nov 18, 2011)

A.Wilder said:


> This seller... :facepalm:
> https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/6132589872.html
> 
> 
> ...


Oil changed every 1k miles during the break-in of the zero mile engine. :laugh:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Edit: nm


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

firstorbit84 said:


> U sure you're not the one hitting up the Colombian slopes? I don't see any snow in those pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/6168591761.html

This guy won a GTI on Wheel of Fortune and doesn't want it.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

^ Why doesn't he just sell it to carmax?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Performance package too, nice.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Atl-Atl said:


> ^ Why doesn't he just sell it to carmax?


Because Carmax only give him 19k.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Something disgusting, although 1985jetta would probably love it.. "Ultra Rare" 

http://www.usedregina.com/classifie...SS-Supercharged-Tony-Stewart-Edition_29554636











and because hump day. Haven't you always wanted a RWD 2 door hatchback diesel!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...el/1273024123?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Because Carmax only give him 19k.


$19k cash or wait for $25k with dicking around... ehh I'd take $19k.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TooFitToQuit said:


> $19k cash or wait for $25k with dicking around... ehh I'd take $19k.


You'd take a $6,000 loss so you don't have to be bothered with selling a car? Must be nice to be in a position to just fritter away that kind of money.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> You'd take a $6,000 loss so you don't have to be bothered with selling a car? Must be nice to be in a position to just fritter away that kind of money.


But he got the car for free on a game show. So he is not really taking a loss, eh?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Giovanni said:


> But he got the car for free on a game show. So he is not really taking a loss, eh?


Technically? No. It's a $6,000 loss of potential _profit_, though. No matter how you slice it, assuming it can be sold for $25,000 then he's leaving $6,000 on the table.

A penny saved and all of that, ya know? :beer:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Giovanni said:


> But he got the car for free on a game show. So he is not really taking a loss, eh?


kinda sorta... he still has to pay taxes title licensing etc... you dont just get a "Free" car, vacations, or money on a game show... its pretty heavily taxed, like hitting a jackpot at a casino... varies state by state...


and i believe some gameshows will let you take a "cash option" instead of the vehicle... but at a significant amount less than the value of the car... then you still get the crap taxed out of that....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> kinda sorta... he still has to pay taxes title licensing etc... you dont just get a "Free" car, vacations, or money on a game show... its pretty heavily taxed, like hitting a jackpot at a casino... varies state by state...
> 
> 
> and i believe some gameshows will let you take a "cash option" instead of the vehicle... but at a significant amount less than the value of the car... then you still get the crap taxed out of that....


Yep.

Remember when Oprah gave erybody G6s?
Many later complained because they had to actually pay to get a free Pontiac G6.
If you really want to help people that have no cash, give them a good used car and some cash.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

How about an E91 wagon with N55?

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/6135766167.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> You'd take a $6,000 loss so you don't have to be bothered with selling a car? Must be nice to be in a position to just fritter away that kind of money.


I wouldn't even take a $500 loss for a bit of convenience. And that Monte is blech^, truly a low point of GM.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

This looks so bad I dont even want to call it to Barrys attention.

41 Lincoln Continental


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Atl-Atl said:


> This looks so bad I dont even want to call it to Barrys attention.
> 
> 41 Lincoln Continental


I mean, it has whitewalls .

:laugh:


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

PlatinumGLS said:


> How about an E91 wagon with N55?


Yes!


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/6178790662.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

88c900t said:


> I wouldn't even take a $500 loss for a bit of convenience.


You're just someone who values the $500 more than the time/aggravation involved. Everyone does their own time/ money/ convenience calculus when it comes to decisions like this. There is not one right answer. Personally, I don't have time to do many of the things I want to do, let alone things I don't want to do like sell a used car. I already have a ton of aggravations and don't want more. But I like GTIs, so I'd probably keep it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Spike00513 said:


> *B6 A4 5MT Avant*


ftfy

"HAS RUST AND NEEDS BRAKES, WINDSHIELD AND PLENTY OF OTHER STUFF" :laugh:


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> ftfy
> 
> "HAS RUST AND NEEDS BRAKES, WINDSHIELD AND PLENTY OF OTHER STUFF"


I wonder how much sludge is in the head. I'm guessing a lot, looking at the condition of the body and the 180k on the odo.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Giovanni said:


> But he got the car for free on a game show. So he is not really taking a loss, eh?


He should have just taken the cash equivalent rather than the GTI from WoF. Guess nobody advised him of that.

There was a recent article that a fair number of people that win trips on WoF but not much extra cash opt for less expensive trips (they have the choice) so they have some cash to cover taxes.

I'm always :screwy: at the people that get so excited and run over to the car on WoF when it is valued at $27K or the like and they have to pay taxes on it, when the minimum cash on the wheel is $34K. 

The car is actually the booby prize.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Cooper said:


> I'm always :screwy: at the people that get so excited and run over to the car on WoF when it is valued at $27K or the like and they have to pay taxes on it, when the minimum cash on the wheel is $34K.
> 
> The car is actually the booby prize.


Perhaps so (I have no idea the particulars and don't even watch the show) but if I won a car I sure wouldn't complain and yeah, I might even jump up and down!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cooper said:


> The car is actually the booby prize.


And what is wrong with boobies?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2002-Porsch...ash=item1a2e4c2e18:g:msUAAOSwKytZJi1-&vxp=mtr










great color combo.


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2002-Porsch...ash=item1a2e4c2e18:g:msUAAOSwKytZJi1-&vxp=mtr
> 
> 
> 
> great color combo.


If you say so??


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

cpermd said:


> If you say so??


excuse me for sharing an opinion


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

A.Wilder said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2002-Porsch...ash=item1a2e4c2e18:g:msUAAOSwKytZJi1-&vxp=mtr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the seller's feedback. No way on Earth would I ever buy from them, let alone a 911. And the interior is nice until the Sea of Weird Being takes over.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Read the seller's feedback. No way on Earth would I ever buy from them, let alone a 911. And the interior is nice until the Sea of Weird Being takes over.


sea of weird being? wut? Since it seems like 98% of all porsche are silver and 1% are blue, anything other than those colors is pretty cool imo.

And ebay feedback is a joke. everyone's a liar.


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> excuse me for sharing an opinion


And same for my opinion
Lighter tan or cream and I would be happy with her


----------



## Publicservice (Oct 11, 2010)

IDK if its been posted










I am selling my 2005 Subaru Legacy GT wagon. It has a turbocharged 2.5l 4 cylinder, and a 5 speed manual transmission. 

The car has a new motor with around 2000 miles on it. There are many performance upgrades, getting the car to make 316hp and 337tq at the wheels. It has a catless up-pipe and down-pipe, paired with a pretty much wide open 3 inch 'Ebay' exhaust. The exhaust is very loud, I enjoy it but i imagine most people would consider it to be too loud. If i was keeping the car i would likely upgrade to a higher quality system. 

It has all season continental tires on it with about 2000 miles on them as well. New clutch and flywheel about 10k miles ago. All timing belt component were replaced with motor along with new head gasket and ARP head studs. A new bigger turbo was installed with the new engine, along with an upgraded fuel pump and injectors. The car was professionally dyno tuned by TPG tuning.

https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/cto/6156980822.html


----------



## Pennybags (Nov 15, 2014)

A.Wilder said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2002-Porsch...ash=item1a2e4c2e18:g:msUAAOSwKytZJi1-&vxp=mtr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get over how that green looks EXACTLY like the green on my '01 S60.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Publicservice said:


> IDK if its been posted


You don't know if your own for sale ad has been posted yet? GTFO. :facepalm:


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/6162525947.html



> 1999 Lifted Miata - $2000
> 
> bought this car in california (no rust)
> When clean the car is in good condition
> ...


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> You don't know if your own for sale ad has been posted yet? GTFO. :facepalm:


I do not think it is his own car. It is listed in a different start than he lives in and it is not listed as a vehicle in his profile. 
Plus, other than the part about not knowing if it was posted, all the text is from the ad.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Publicservice said:


> IDK if its been posted
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Amfq9yD.jpg





NeverEnoughCars said:


> I do not think it is his own car. It is listed in a different start than he lives in and it is not listed as a vehicle in his profile.
> Plus, other than the part about not knowing if it was posted, all the text is from the ad.



The photo he posted is an imgur link. All photos on the craigslist ad are craigslist links. So for him to post the imgur photo, he is either selling his own car or he knows the person selling the car.


----------



## fizay (Oct 10, 2008)

Roketdriver said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/6162525947.html


For when you can style _the_ cutest mullet this side of the Castro


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I do not think it is his own car. It is listed in a different start than he lives in and it is not listed as a vehicle in his profile.
> Plus, other than the part about not knowing if it was posted, all the text is from the ad.





spockcat said:


> The photo he posted is an imgur link. All photos on the craigslist ad are craigslist links. So for him to post the imgur photo, he is either selling his own car or he knows the person selling the car.


Either way, I'm now confused.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> The photo he posted is an imgur link. All photos on the craigslist ad are craigslist links. So for him to post the imgur photo, he is either selling his own car or he knows the person selling the car.


Good point. I just noticed the same picture in the ad and figured it was just taken from there.



Accidental L8 apex said:


> Either way, I'm now confused.


:beer:


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

1999 Pontiac Grand Prix *GTP* for $4,500 with *30k* miles.
I know it may not be to every ones liking aside from some that can appreciate such a fantastic deal, the car is local to me and I might stop and see it.

















https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/6134562990.html


----------



## CT_White_SRT (Oct 29, 2014)

nopal 6.0 said:


> 1999 Pontiac Grand Prix *GTP* for $4,500 with *30k* miles.
> I know it may not be to every ones liking aside from some that can appreciate such a fantastic deal, the car is local to me and I might stop and see it.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Great deal. I had a 2001 sedan for a few years. Loved it.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Obviously, do you due diligence confirming the mileage is accurate. Otherwise, great find :thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

nopal 6.0 said:


> 1999 Pontiac Grand Prix *GTP* for $4,500 with *30k* miles.
> I know it may not be to every ones liking aside from some that can appreciate such a fantastic deal, the car is local to me and I might stop and see it.
> 
> 
> ...


Great motor surrounded​ by a horribly built car.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

CT_White_SRT said:


> Wow. Great deal. I had a 2001 sedan for a few years. Loved it.


My buddy has THREE of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Publicservice (Oct 11, 2010)

spockcat said:


> The photo he posted is an imgur link. All photos on the craigslist ad are craigslist links. So for him to post the imgur photo, he is either selling his own car or he knows the person selling the car.


Neither actually. I don't post much, I just did what I know works. You guys are silly though. Theres a manual Legacy GT wagon and your more concerned with the post itself.

Now that I know it can just pull from CL heres another one for you:









MUST SEE 1967 JEEP KAISER WILLYS M715 truck!!! This was a project that started many years ago and was restored. It was taken down to the frame. Frame was blasted and specialty coated. Then stainless steel brake lines were added. The transmission was gone through and a brand new crate 350 motor was installed. Has brand new 37" tires on it. Was repainted, new gauges and interior was somewhat redone. New exhausted and brakes relined. It also had AC added. 

Now for the bad news, the owner had loss interest in it, never really drove it and it has sat out in the driveway for about the last 3 yrs. Starts right up even on the coldest days, runs and drives no issues but it has some minor issues such as the power steering I believe is leaking, driver side window only goes down about 1/2 way, the interior from sitting in the sun could use some love, has a shimmy going down the highway at about 40 to 45, the speedometer was never hooked up but is brand new. With the gearing in the truck , the too speed is probably about 50mph.

That being said this is a rare and amazing truck. with a little bit of time and money it could be a 1 of a kind beauty. It was in the genius book of record jeep parade last year. You can buy a junk start from scratch that needs a all of the above and 1/20th as nice for $6000 but would have a ton more into it than finishing this one. I know he has well into the $20,000 plus range in this project. The asking price is $9995.

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/6115507328.html


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Stopped after work and yes the car has 30,36 miles, sounds and drives like new, no squeaks or rattles and still has that new smell from the seats. The guy is a mechanic and owns a nice fleet of cars this one was just too cheap to pass out and he has taken good care of it, It's a bit dusty but it is as he said in the craigslist ad. It's truly an amazing deal and someone is going to be very lucky.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

4500 is way too much fora juggalo.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> 4500 is way too much fora juggalo.


30k? If that's correct, it was likely parked in somebody's mom's driveway for 3yrs until it was paid off and somebody could afford to have the transmission rebuilt.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I've ever seen one of these, kind of want. Less than 2500 of them built I think.
1990 Reatta Convertable

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/6183502167.html


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I've always loved this car










1990 RX 7 Convertible

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/6181281151.html


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

apparently my search filters are set to 'pop up headlights' 










1986 Buick Skyhawk Turbo T-Type

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/6179871530.html


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

No idea what price is considered reasonable for this but...

2002 Lotus Esprit Turbo 25th Anniversary Edition


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Atl-Atl said:


> No idea what price is considered reasonable for this but...
> 
> 2002 Lotus Esprit Turbo 25th Anniversary Edition


That seems pretty normal from what I've seen- guess I better get in on one of these before the AC911/NSX/308 crowd remembers these exist.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if there are any words besides awesome to describe this thing:

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/6187528276.html



> I'm listing my Turbo Rat Rod/ Hot Rod Roadster Jeep Pickup. It started life as a 1978 Jeep CJ7 that slowly evolved in to what it is today. That said It's time for something different, I daily dive it almost every day as long as it's not going to rain. That said it's a real head turner a great conversation piece. I get complements on it every time I drive it, there is never a time when I don't pull in to a place or walk out to leave that someone is not taking pics of it or wanting to talk about it, so if you're some one that does not like a lot of attention this is not the vehicle for you. I went with an old skool 32 fordish Steam Punk Rat Rod theme. It has a 4.2 258 Turbo charged I6. The engine is a Reman engine with about 8K on it and about 4K on the turbo set up. The turbo is a Rebuild Holset H1C it has a Tial MV-R 44mm Water Cooled Wastegate that is currently air cooled, it has an 8 PSI spring installed. It has a HKS BOV, Stainless steel exhaust, Custom Carb hat. The carb is a Holley 2300 7448 350 CFM 2bbl That has been modified for Blowthrough, it has a Percy adjust-a-jet and a boost activated power valve. It has a heated manifold so it starts up no problem year around. It has a dual outlet long tube header. On the engine it has a maniacal industrial oil pressure, boost/ vacuum, and fuel pressure gauges. It has a Aeromotive 13301 boost referenced fuel pressure 1:1 regulator. It also has in tank Walbro GSS340 Fuel Pump - 255LPH. A Custom built Grfin Radiator that keeps it super cool it has never been over 180* even in 100* weather. That said I have a panel for it that goes in front of the Radiator for the winter. It has a HEI coil with a msd coil pack. It also comes with a MSD 6 BTM boost timing box it is currently uninstalled. That said it will need to be reinstalled if you plan on running more boost. It is currently running 8 PSI but it can be turned up to 12 PSI anymore and you will have to install different rods. It has a stage 2 clutch with about 2k on it. The transmission is a T150 3 speed with a dana 20 transfer case Yes it's still 4WD! It has been converted to a hydraulic clutch. It has the dana 30 front end with disk brakes and amc 20 rear end with drum brakes. It has manual steering and manual brakes that said if you plan on turning up the boost you may want to convert to disk brakes in the rear it gets up to a 100+ fast. It has 15x8 and 15x10 wheels the front tires are new, As for the frame and suspension the frame has been stretched 21 inched the front suspension has been moved forward 7.5 inched and lowered 5 inched the front of the frame had been notched to clear the front axle it also has a rock crawler style shock hoop and pro comp shocks. The front leaf springs have a custom shackles and shackle mounts and Frenched rear spring mounts. The rear has a has a 2 inch drop block and it gives it a nice raked effect. It has poly bushings and body mounts. As for the body the tub has been shortened to 61 inches narrowed 6 inched and channeled 2.5 inches. It has custom paint job no real rust it just painted to look ratty that said the paint if not perfect it not meant to be it has chips and scratches. It has a custom windshield frame with a crank out windshield the windshield and side windows are poly carbonate and are built prof up to a .45. The hard top is a modified Aluminum Sears top for a willys cj3a. It has a custom roll bar that is tied into the frame with the rock sliders. The speedometer is out of a willys aero however it is way off and does not read correctly. The doors are off a YJ and have been converted to 2 piece doors so you can remove the upper part when you remove the roof. The bench seat is hand made. It does have a radio however you cannot hear it over the exhaust. With that being said its very loud though it does sound amazing, however if you plan on driving it on the interstate for long periods of time I would suggest installing an Exhaust Insert. It runs a drive Great and it is very fast and pull very hard when I boost. It handles really well that said it does ride like a jeep it's not a Cadillac. It's a Blast to drive your never not smiling when you drive it. That said everything is new or rebuilt I have only listed a few key parts. I did all the work myself and with that being said If you are interested in buying and would like something different on it or added to it I am willing to modify if you're willing to pay for it. Also It's always garaged it's never seen rain. It is street legal in Indiana that said check your laws if your buying out of state it should be street legal in KY and OH as well.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Omega360 said:


> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/6187528276.html


That said...


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

"That said" got abused

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

patrikman said:


> apparently my search filters are set to 'pop up headlights'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Omega360 said:


> I'm not sure if there are any words besides awesome to describe this thing:
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/6187528276.html



There is no engine cover? What if it rains and I don't have an indoor parking spot???


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

Start it up and blow the clouds to the next state.


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

patrikman said:


> apparently my search filters are set to 'pop up headlights'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing on some old 80's style turbo wheels would be great. I never even heard about them!


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

patrikman said:


> I've always loved this car
> 
> 1990 RX 7 Convertible
> 
> https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/6181281151.html



Thanks for reminding me for passing on one :laugh::laugh:

Wow, over 200K miles? I'd be very surprised if the engine is original, but it didn't mention anything in the ad.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

The skyhawk is ccool.
Note the earlier 80's j-bodies were actually nicer inside than the later ones (90s).
They started with with simple but decently made interiors then went to crap-tastic plastic bulbous hell.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


> No idea what price is considered reasonable for this but...
> 
> 2002 Lotus Esprit Turbo 25th Anniversary Edition


We have one with less miles that went for much less price. Anniversary Edition too.

Edit:

(since TCL has trust issues  )


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

88c900t said:


> Thanks for reminding me for passing on one :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Wow, over 200K miles? I'd be very surprised if the engine is original, but it didn't mention anything in the ad.


Non-turbo, so it can possibly be original engine. The car was obviously babied as well; FC verts usually have demolished interiors, but this one looks clean.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Just stopped to the thread in because it's been a while. :wave: 



patrikman said:


> apparently my search filters are set to 'pop up headlights'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically "ran when parked", bring a trailer? He makes a good point to remind people that the price includes "W/O HOOD", and that's too bad. Those hoods had a funky little bulge/scoop thing, and good luck finding a replacement, you'd probably be better off fabbing a new one up. Really cool, though, you never really see them, and I don't recall seeing them much back in the day, either. This one almost has survivor status. 

Kinda funny he'll consider some trades, but, 'NO FORDS". :laugh: 


Holy crap, that truckster/rat Jeep is wild.


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Can I? Can i _really?!_










https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/6186446241.html


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

slirt said:


> Can I? Can i _really?!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! 

Also keep in mind it's the model number, not the engine size. Sounds like a man w/ a small penis.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Atl-Atl said:


> No idea what price is considered reasonable for this but...
> 
> 2002 Lotus Esprit Turbo 25th Anniversary Edition


That's expensive. Guy I bought my Corrado from last year had a 25th anniversary, I don't recall how many miles were on it but he sold it for $40k.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Should be in the DIW thread, but for the first line:

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/6172239249.html

"Looks exactly like a wrecked F355, to exact dimensions and wheel base"

lol


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

1981 Toyota Starlet with a 13B swap https://youngstown.craigslist.org/cto/6165083621.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Lithium Lotus said:


> 1981 Toyota Starlet with a 13B swap https://youngstown.craigslist.org/cto/6165083621.html


Oh, man! I'd love that!

I had a couple of those and always wanted to do a swap. I was thinking 4AGE, but a 13B would be bitchin'. :thumbup: You should have seen the catalog of parts that were available from Toyota at the time. There was a racing series and just about every body panel was available in fiberglass and that includes massive fender flares and even the rear hatch. There was also a 22R swap kit, but I thought that engine would be awfully bulky/heavy for that thing.

Kinda like this, but think more 1981.









:heart:


Fun fact: It was the only car I've ever owned that I could grab the top of the door and squeeze it enough to completely close the gap where the window comes out, and I weighed in at 150 lb at the time! I would NOT want to be T-boned in one of those! :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

fbobberts said:


> patrikman said:
> 
> 
> > apparently my search filters are set to 'pop up headlights'
> ...


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Double header today. First up, how about a new Civic Type-R for $42,000? :facepalm: Warning: crap pics ahead.

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/6195891851.html



> The all new honda type R. Very limited cross country. Stop on down to performance *** in *** and ask for ***






























Second up to bat is a Ford F650 super pickup. Thing looks like a tank. And it even comes with a Manuel!

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/6190708648.html



> I'm selling my factory-built 2006 Ford F650 it has a caterpillar C7 with 7-speed transmission with 79,000 miles runs and drives great has Harley-Davidson leather black interior new tires $40.000 or trade viper Corvette c7 escalade???? Tag f250 f350 f450 superduty


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Awesome. Missing "Highway Miles"


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh, that bingo is fantastic. :laugh:



Phil Pugliese said:


> Awesome. Missing "Highway Miles"


Well, there have to be some differences in the cards and that's just one.  :beer:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Don't forget "Serious buyers only".
Who wants somebody with a sense of humor buying their car!


Anyways... these rare?

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6178034981.html



> 1978 Mercedes 280C - $4995
> 
> 1978 Mercedes 280C
> condition: good
> ...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Want!

https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/cto/6159862607.html



> 1986 Mercedes Benz 300E 5 Speed manual 3.0L 6cyl


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

California registered Celsior - kinda cool actually :thumbup::thumbup:

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/6175817370.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Mercedes manuals are about as fun (and rewarding) as forcing medicine down your pet's throat.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Anyways... these rare?


I love it, but why does the leather look like a two week old banana?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Mercedes manuals are about as fun (and rewarding) as forcing medicine down your pet's throat.


I was trying to find a clever way to say "don't get too excited, it shifts like a 5 ton cube truck transmission" But then I got to thinking, it probably is one.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/6178034981.html
> *This car has a nice interior with no rips or tears* and a rust free body that is straight as an arrow.


Yet the pics clearly show tears in both front seats :banghead:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Mercedes manuals are about as fun (and rewarding) as forcing medicine down your pet's throat.


They are "ok", just not as fun or good as a BMW from the same era.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Don't forget "Serious buyers only".
> Who wants somebody with a sense of humor buying their car!
> ...


"Good interior"? Lol ok..











Also, even without my glasses and with low quality pics, I can see paint flaking up from the bottom of the doors, so it isn't "rust free".


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

mikegilbert said:


> Want!


Holy cow, I've never seen a manual W124 :what:! Didn't know they existed. I've only seen a couple 5 speed 2.6L 190s. And it looks immaculate for 300,000 miles.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

I agree with the above statements...MB sticks are about the worst. I had a chance to buy a 300E black over red stick and as rare as I knew it was, I wanked away from it.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Phil Pugliese said:


> I agree with the above statements...MB sticks are about the worst. I had a chance to buy a 300E black over red stick and as rare as I knew it was, I _*wanked*_ away from it.


I hope nobody saw that! :what:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

88c900t said:


> "Good interior"? Lol ok..
> 
> Also, even without my glasses and with low quality pics, I can see paint flaking up from the bottom of the doors, so it isn't "rust free".


When vehicles get old, sellers change their standards.
The interior is there and functional? Good condition!
No seat foam is being shed through gaping holed in the upholstery? No rips!

As far as rust- this is a top down rust area.
If that car is local and has been kept off the ground, it is rare for rust to start at the bottom and move up.
That is, unless it's an inside door type rust.

I do wonder what type of place that is... used car lot, odd collector.
I see an odd tiny car in the background.
Chinese EV?


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Is this guy smoking crack or is this thing worth $175k?

https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/6190275965.html


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

That 300E 5 speed is an interesting car...someone has updated both the exterior (deviating color lower cladding, not found on an '86) and interior (front door panels have speakers, also found only in later cars). 

Unfortunately, BRealistic is right on how they drive. I've driven an '87 300E manual, and the clutch had *zero* feedback on the engagement point making it very difficult to drive smoothly. The shifter also had terrible feel. This was on a sub-50k mi car.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

palakaman said:


> Is this guy smoking crack or is this thing worth $175k?
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/6190275965.html


It may be worth that. Why not? If so many Camaro, Mustang, Mopar cars from 1970-ish are worth 6-figures, why not? It's worth what a buyer is willing to pay. And if you get at least 2 motivated buyers....


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/6171587788.html

Hmmmm How'd that get here?


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

GraphiteAZ said:


> https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/6171587788.html
> 
> Hmmmm How'd that get here?


I'm sure its going straight to the crusher now.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Numbersix said:


> Unfortunately, BRealistic is right on how they drive. I've driven an '87 300E manual, and the clutch had *zero* feedback on the engagement point making it very difficult to drive smoothly. The shifter also had terrible feel. This was on a sub-50k mi car.


As "enthusiasts", we tend to equate manual transmissions and rear wheel drive with fun.
We should stop that.
Manual transmission do make the driver more involved, and give you a high level of control... especially on older vehicles with normally dumb automatic.
Rear drive can just be very trucky...
But both can give a car a distinct character... even bad things can add to the character.
Being unique is not always good.. but it is always unique. :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> As "enthusiasts", we tend to equate manual transmissions and rear wheel drive with fun.
> We should stop that.
> Manual transmission do make the driver more involved, and give you a high level of control... especially on older vehicles with normally dumb automatic.
> Rear drive can just be very trucky...
> ...


Are you saying that car needs a T5 and suspension tuning, or is that still going to be a boring drive no matter what? (LS swap?)

It's a cool cruiser and I've always liked the looks, but if that's all it's good for it's better served with an auto. :beer:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Are you saying that car needs a T5 and suspension tuning, or is that still going to be a boring drive no matter what? (LS swap?)


?¿Qué

I didn't say anything about speed or handling prowess.
Added character can definitely be fun.. but it has nothing to do with the car being better or faster.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> As "enthusiasts", we tend to equate manual transmissions and rear wheel drive with fun.
> *We should stop that.*
> Manual transmission do make the driver more involved, and give you a high level of control... especially on older vehicles with normally dumb automatic.
> Rear drive can just be very trucky...
> ...


I totally agree. I drove a Volvo 240 manual wagon for a while. There was nothing even moderately sporty or engaging about the driving experience.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

what do you guys suppose this means?

"It doesn't go in gear properly unless the car on and off as if the slave cylinder is getting stiff."

also this sentence directly followed the usual "Engine and Transmission is firm and perfect! "


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

At $65k it’s a little expensive for my blood…but these are such cool rigs. https://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/6198399935.html


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

For 65k you could go to Europe, visit for a bit, buy two and ship 'em back.


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

TheFrank said:


> For 65k you could go to Europe, visit for a bit, buy two and ship 'em back.


I think that may have happened here…only the seller is making you pay $65k and keeping his second Defender :laugh:


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Neat Lotus Esprit popped up today:

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/6206433413.html



> This is a listing for 1988 Lotus Esprit 2.2L Turbo in good condition with all maintenance done. I am the second owner. The car runs real nice. It needs a good paint job. These cars are going up in a value. This is a Peter Stevens Esprit design. Has 43000 miles with new clutch, brakes and timing belt replaced at 35000 miles. Dunlop tires only have 8000 miles on them. New headliner with a real clean interior. Seats are in great condition. Service records are available. A must see car for Lotus enthusiasts. Asking 18500 OBO.


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/6206044975.html
Do want.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## CT_White_SRT (Oct 29, 2014)

ChiTownA34DR said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/6206044975.html
> Do want.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Wow. Me too. Loved them when new.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ChiTownA34DR said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/6206044975.html
> Do want.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Wow! Nice!


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/cto/6205758955.html










Unique and interesting, but $9500?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Parts would be hard to comer by?

I just googled LaForza.
Wow-, I either forgot or never knew it actually started in the MIDDLE 80s as the Rayton-Fissore Magnum.









The later American V8 examples were called LaForza.
This SUV (with different drivetrains/minor cosmetic changes) was produced from 1985 and 2003.
For some reason I thought it was partially Explorer based, but this thing predated the Explorer by 5 years.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://providence.craigslist.org/cto/6193028091.html

1987 Tojan Pontiac convertible
1987 Pontiac Tojan Convertible
1 of only 13 original Tojan convertibles ever made
Tuned port fuel injection 305 V8
this car can corner like it was on rails with it's suspension and super wide 345/50 R25 tires 
power disc brakes on all 4 wheels
fiberglass body
only 74k original miles


















IMO, looks like dad bought an interesting car, died or passed it on to kids who DGAF. :laugh:

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/6197465194.html
1988 Mazda MX-6 GT turbo coupe










The better looking/(maybe) better built Ford Probe, imo.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

[QUOTE. Trojan Pontiac convertible
1987 Pontiac Tojan Convertible
1 of only 13 original Tojan convertibles ever made
Tuned port fuel injection 305 V8
this car can corner like it was on rails with it's suspension and super wide 345/50 R25 tires 
power disc brakes on all 4 wheels
fiberglass body
only 74k original miles
...

1988 Mazda MX-6 GT turbo coupe

The better looking/(maybe) better built Ford Probe, imo.[/QUOTE]

Mazda GT was a stealth rocket, pretty quick for the time. And yes, better looking imo.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

This gem of a BMW

https://youngstown.craigslist.org/cto/6211163728.html


----------



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)

Its twin! Classic case of who butchered it worse.

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/6181459301.html


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Nateblizzy said:


>


"Pull any girl with this car !!"

:facepalm:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

" '88 e30 M3 truck/Toyota Drivetrain (Ultimate Daily Parts Hauler)"

https://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/6213944570.html


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> "Pull any girl with this car !!"
> 
> :facepalm:


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/6207311041.html

LS1 S2K

Seems kind of expensive, but I don't know what these go for TBH.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> "Pull any girl with this car !!"
> 
> :facepalm:


Surely it has the torque and gearing to win a tug-a-war against any female human.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

DrewSXR said:


> https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/6207311041.html
> 
> LS1 S2K


very cool. but man, if only they could have included worse pictures of the interior


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Lithium Lotus said:


> This gem of a BMW
> 
> https://youngstown.craigslist.org/cto/6211163728.html



Wow, the description is even more of a Gem...




> This is just a feeler for now but am willing to sell if price is right and close to what I'm asking. I'm in no rush to sell as well. I have a 99 bmw 323i, 2.5l 5 speed. The car starts, runs and drives, great. This car is fairly modified and very low, on adjustable coil overs. I have the title in my name, it's an R title but it was a theft recovery. Has only 170,000 miles with leather interior, heated front seats, power windows, doors, and sunroof. Rims are new with 5x100 conversion spacers for a nice stances. Mechanical I just installed both cam shaft sensors, etc. Car comes with extra parts as well. Only thing needed is new coils,plugs, and possibly brake pads in front. If interested let me know


If the price is right an you bless the buyer with your approval to buy it?
R title? 
Only 170k?
Spacers for nice stances?
Just installed both cam sensors ETC? What does ETC involve?
Only needs new coils and plugs? I thought it ran and drove great?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

DrewSXR said:


> https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/6207311041.html
> 
> LS1 S2K
> 
> Seems kind of expensive, but I don't know what these go for TBH.


I love me some S2000 and LSx but you can get two, maybe three good C5 Corvettes for the same money. Or a C6 Z06.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I love me some S2000 and LSx but you can get two, maybe three good C5 Corvettes for the same money. Or a C6 Z06.


I have mixed feelings about it. I love the S2000 engine and the LS both, but for this car it seems to me the high redline is much of the appeal. 

Maybe they had a Miata with a blown engine and an LS sitting around yet for some reason didn't want to put the LS in the Miata. Everybody gets a power upgrade. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

chicago.craigslist.org/6212122646


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> chicago.craigslist.org/6212122646


"One of a kind 1991 Pontiac Grand Prix. This car was an original 4dr that has been cut and sectioned. Runs and drives. Needs some finish work. $1500"

Finish work? As is.. needs to be finished off?
Can it even be tagged in that state>?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> "One of a kind 1991 Pontiac Grand Prix. This car was an original 4dr that has been cut and sectioned. Runs and drives. Needs some finish work. $1500"
> 
> Finish work? As is.. needs to be finished off?
> Can it even be tagged in that state>?


I'd love to see the bottom of it. :laugh:

Also, he's at the Porter County Career Center. He's trying to find a new career path after being fired from the body shop for driving this thing to work.


----------



## Avionik07 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Edsel Bermuda Wagon*

Pretty sweet surf wagon!
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/cto/6179338135.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


This thing looks like a push-from-behind lawnmower :screwy:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Omega360 said:


> This thing looks like a push-from-behind lawnmower :screwy:


You say that likes it's a bad thing


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> chicago.craigslist.org/6212122646


I love that this thing can get a title in the US, but we can't have R34 Skylines.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

oidoglr said:


> I love that this thing can get a title in the US, but we can't have R34 Skylines.


It may have a title since it was originally a legal vehicle prior to modification. That doesn't mean that it would be legal today if it had to go through state inspection.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Gotta love seller's honesty and sense of humor:

https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/6208002525.html



> This lovely piece of... car has been sitting in my driveway for 2yrs. I had the waterpump, thermostat housing, lower arm, battery and radiator fan replaced in May only to find out the head is cracked. Joy.
> 
> It runs, you can drive it out of here if 5 speed manual isn't a problem for you. It is dirty from sitting so long and the chances of me cleaning it are slim to none. I'll pass a hose over it and make sure my junk is out of it because I'm nice like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

I've been watching this one for awhile. Been tempted to offer $5k.

https://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/6217594001.html


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

I am looking for one of these to do something silly to but this is over priced. Neat but he is asking too much for my pocket book.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/6154073511.html










> All original 1979 Ford Fairmont Station Wagon. Burgundy with red painted pinstripes. Purchased from the original owners estate. Garage kept and NO RUST. Rustproofed when new from the selling dealer. 27,000 original miles. 200 6 cylinder 1 bbl automatic trans. Power steering/power brakes. AM/FM radio. I have all of the original paperwork when purchased including the sleeve for the sun visor explaining on how to start the vehicle. 95% original paint. Drive it anywhere. Get in and go! It has 1988 Ford Mustang turbine wheels on it. The original wheels were missing. I just found and purchased a set of original wheels that need to be refinished. They will be included with the car.
> New parts installed:
> Water Pump
> Front Monroe matic struts and Rear Monroe matic gas shocks
> ...


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

My mom drove an '83 Fairmont when I was a kid, so they will always have a place in my heart. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

ChiTownA34DR said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/6154073511.html


I would rock the **** out of that


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

Not Craigslist and not cheap either but dammmn she pretty to look at 

https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/ford/bronco/1974823.html


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

PoorHouse said:


> I've been watching this one for awhile. Been tempted to offer $5k.
> 
> https://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/6217594001.html


That is nice! Its what I spent on my 79 as well. Side by side though, I'd have probably spent that money on this one instead.

Chris


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Needs more tire shine on the treads. And that price! WOW!!!




Tourenwagen said:


> Not Craigslist and not cheap either but dammmn she pretty to look at
> 
> https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/ford/bronco/1974823.html


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

Viking said:


> Needs more tire shine on the treads. And that price! WOW!!!


 how is that worth 200k?


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Crispyfritter said:


> That is nice! Its what I spent on my 79 as well. Side by side though, I'd have probably spent that money on this one instead.
> 
> Chris



Your's is an inspiration.

I've made a few threads kicking around ideas for the most cost effective way to build a restomod/protouring/hotrod.

The key is finding something affordable that doesn't need rust repair, paint and interior. This would qualify. 

The factory 4 speed is a big plus.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

PoorHouse said:


> Your's is an inspiration.
> 
> I've made a few threads kicking around ideas for the most cost effective way to build a restomod/protouring/hotrod.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, this would be an excellent starting point.

I've found this.









https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/6214955599.html

:laugh:

Chris


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Crispyfritter said:


> Oh yeah, this would be an excellent starting point.
> 
> I've found this.
> 
> ...


"held the Christmas reefs in place"

The hell's a Christmas reef? Weed?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

ChiTownA34DR said:


> All original 1979 Ford Fairmont Station Wagon. Burgundy with red painted pinstripes. Purchased from the original owners estate. Garage kept and NO RUST. Rustproofed when new from the selling dealer. 27,000 original miles. 200 6 cylinder 1 bbl automatic trans. Power steering/power brakes. AM/FM radio. I have all of the original paperwork when purchased including the sleeve for the sun visor explaining on how to start the vehicle. 95% original paint. Drive it anywhere. Get in and go! It has 1988 Ford Mustang turbine wheels on it. The original wheels were missing. I just found and purchased a set of original wheels that need to be refinished. They will be included with the car.
> New parts installed:
> Water Pump
> Front Monroe matic struts and Rear Monroe matic gas shocks
> ...


FTFY!


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Tourenwagen said:


> Not Craigslist and not cheap either but dammmn she pretty to look at
> 
> https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/ford/bronco/1974823.html


That price is a joke. It's like a "pro touring" Bronco. The money is commanded by well restored STOCK, not modified, vehicles. These guys have three Broncos all under $34K. http://www.worldwidevintageautos.com/1971-Ford-BRONCO-UNCUT-V8-4X4-RESTORED-MUST-SEE--Denver-Colorado/6233626 Not as exciting but will appreciate not depreciate.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Crispyfritter said:


> Oh yeah, this would be an excellent starting point.
> 
> I've found this.
> 
> ...


derp is all i see.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Omega360 said:


> This thing looks like a push-from-behind lawnmower :screwy:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Someone must be clearing out their cold war era surplus military vehicles. 

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/usmc-mighty-mite-ma/6184080761.html

Mighty Mite









https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/ford-ma-mutt-army-jeep/6184038705.html
Mutt









M37
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/dodge-x-military-truck-with/6184069287.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Is this a real TD? i've seen so many beetle based kits and many modified TDs and so few real TD it's hard for me to tell. :laugh:
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/mg-td/6215826189.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> Is this a real TD? i've seen so many beetle based kits and many modified TDs and so few real TD it's hard for me to tell. :laugh:
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/mg-td/6215826189.html


Serious or sarcasm due to the high price? They didn't use Beetle brake lights and turn signals, did they?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ChiTownA34DR said:


> I am looking for one of these to do something silly to but this is over priced. Neat but he is asking too much for my pocket book.
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/6154073511.html


I would totally buy that if local..w ell, for half the asking price.
My high school best friend had one.. we rocked it like a hurricane as a hauler of golf clubs, tables for flea market sales, kegs..etc.
A total retro-trip that ignores the bad things.. but i would still do it.
But I want one in tan over brown like he had.
Nothing says p-i-m-p like a tan Fairmont wagon.

The straight six was slow but smooth and quiet an reliable.
Fuel economy was not terrible either.. I think it got around 20 mpg, but he did not drive very aggressively.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

https://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/d/mga/6222444346.html


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

welderdood said:


> https://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/d/mga/6222444346.html


Pretty nice could be a nice project.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

2ohgti said:


> Pretty nice could be a nice project.



Dood the 1st has a 57 in about the same shape. I'd love to get it road worthy and just as ratty....Ummmm Welderdood style. :thumbup: Or, go all out and put a 3.8l out of a GN lol or a complete S2k drivetrain...:what:


----------



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tourenwagen said:


> Not Craigslist and not cheap either but dammmn she pretty to look at
> 
> https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/ford/bronco/1974823.html



Can I get this with a 30 year fixed rate mortgage?

:laugh:


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

https://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/d/porsche-ls/6190087538.html

oh boy.










Porsche 911 with new LS3 crate motor. 500+ HP. Renegade conversion kit with electric power steering and Meziere electric water pump. The kit was $7500. Renegade will charge $30k to do the conversion on your car! New tires and wheels, brake pads, rotors and braided lines. Upgraded radiators to CSF and added center radiator. A/C is working (a lot of people don't add the kit). Full custom stainless exhaust. Custom stereo. Plus much more. Serious inquiries please. Call me I won't respond to emails or text due to scams. Possible trade for Toyota 4x4. 1500 miles since swap. Ford, Chevy, GMC, Dodge, Toyota, Nissan


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/richard-petty-limited/6222390397.html



> 1992 Richard Petty Limited Edition Grand Prix - $30000 (Woodbridge)
> 
> $30,000 or best offer!
> Listed as "good" only to be realistic! Car is better than "good" and sits somewhere between "good" and "great"!
> ...


I always liked these 5th generation W-body Grand Prix coupes. I used to want a GTP in the worst way. Even though this one looks pretty clean, $30k seems a tad optimistic, given the high mileage. :laugh:

Comps
http://bringatrailer.com/2017/06/18/guilty-pleasure-grand-prix-1992-richard-petty-edition-5-speed/

https://www.barrett-jackson.com/Eve...RAND-PRIX-RICHARD-PETTY-LIMITED-EDITION-88894


----------



## Fe2O3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Are these any good? If it sucks, does the manual trans make it suck less? Is it awesome? I know zilch about Mercedes :laugh:


Rare 5-spd with backseats 1991 Mercedes Benz Roadster 300sl 145k miles $4000 OBO

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/mercedes-roadster-speed/6213135316.html


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

GraphiteAZ said:


> https://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/d/porsche-ls/6190087538.html
> 
> oh boy.
> 
> ...


I would probably pay that...


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

realpower said:


> I would probably pay that...


Me too.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Fe2O3 said:


> Are these any good? If it sucks, does the manual trans make it suck less? Is it awesome? I know zilch about Mercedes :laugh:


You would think you would at least highlight both features that make it so rare in their post...........


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

realpower said:


> I would probably pay that...


$26,000? Seems fair to me! :heart:

Now it just needs some round headlights to finish it off.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

bherman13 said:


> Can I get this with a 30 year fixed rate mortgage?
> 
> :laugh:



For that much money I'd buy an ICON that didn't have hacked fenders and bro wheels.


----------



## Fe2O3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Smooremin said:


> You would think you would at least highlight both features that make it so rare in their post...........


What are those two features? These?

"Engine in good condition
Transmission good condition"

:laugh:


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

2010 Tesla Roadster
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/fusion-red-tesla-roadster/6199184708.html


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Man. "Only" 155K miles. Which is about the yearly average. But still tho. I'd go EVERYWHERE, over EVERYTHING. 

https://charleston.craigslist.org/cto/d/low-mile-rare-color-toyota/6202786268.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lithium Lotus said:


> 2010 Tesla Roadster
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/fusion-red-tesla-roadster/6199184708.html


Pretty high priced for that many miles. There are several 2010 Tesla Roadsters on eBay around that price range with way fewer miles.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Lithium Lotus said:


> 2010 Tesla Roadster
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/fusion-red-tesla-roadster/6199184708.html


Not your average CL post. Very detailed including the car's history


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

freedomgli said:


>


Holy steering wheel Batman! And I thought many of the steering wheels we have today were bad.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

GraphiteAZ said:


> https://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/d/porsche-ls/6190087538.html
> 
> oh boy.
> 
> ...


If I had it I'd definitely spend it on that 



PlatinumGLS said:


> Me too.


:laugh:your avatar :laugh:




SAV912 said:


> Man. "Only" 155K miles. Which is about the yearly average. But still tho. I'd go EVERYWHERE, over EVERYTHING.
> 
> https://charleston.craigslist.org/cto/d/low-mile-rare-color-toyota/6202786268.html



Those seem to run for ever and that one looks like it has about 100,000 less miles on it


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Omega360 said:


> Holy steering wheel Batman! And I thought many of the steering wheels we have today were bad.


that thing is ****ing hideous


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

SAV912 said:


> Man. "Only" 155K miles. Which is about the yearly average. But still tho. I'd go EVERYWHERE, over EVERYTHING.
> 
> https://charleston.craigslist.org/cto/d/low-mile-rare-color-toyota/6202786268.html


What is gas mileage like on one of these things? V8, but Toyota...


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> What is gas mileage like on one of these things? V8, but Toyota...


Probably in the 12-14 range. My FJ gets a consistent 14.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

Lithium Lotus said:


> This gem of a BMW
> 
> https://youngstown.craigslist.org/cto/6211163728.html


This is one of those few instances where a grown man is allowed to cry.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/jeep-cherokee-golden-eagle/6220393074.html


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

I love that thing!

70's brown interiors, reminds me of a time when road trips weren't made easy by technology.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

realpower said:


> I love that thing!
> 
> 70's brown interiors, reminds me of a time when road trips weren't made easy by technology.


Road trips weren't made easy by technology?
What the heck do you call the automobile? That sure is a lot easier than doing a road trip with a horse and wagon.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

realpower said:


> I love that thing!
> 
> 70's brown interiors, reminds me of a time when road trips weren't made easy by technology.


2005?


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Crimany, I pissed in TCL's coffee this morning apparently....


----------



## JackJoachim (Jun 30, 2012)

SAV912 said:


> Man. "Only" 155K miles. Which is about the yearly average. But still tho. I'd go EVERYWHERE, over EVERYTHING.
> 
> https://charleston.craigslist.org/cto/d/low-mile-rare-color-toyota/6202786268.html


she's a beauty. Great color as well.


----------



## rsj0714SS (Jul 13, 2016)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/jeep-cherokee-golden-eagle/6220393074.html


YES!!


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/jeep-cherokee-golden-eagle/6220393074.html



Along the same lines.... but crappier

https://reading.craigslist.org/cto/d/dodge-aspen-rt-muscle-car/6215992863.html











I'll save you all the need to type...

"WTF Bro, that's not even a Jeep"
"Not sure how this is along the same lines"
"Slightly different shade of brown, doesn't count"


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

It's sweet, I wish the interior had something to tie the exterior​ together


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/toyota-pickup-re-spd-wd-low/6224947310.html



> 1986 Toyota pickup rte
> condition: excellent
> cylinders: 4 cylinders
> drive: 4wd
> ...


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

scratches head. kinda of cool. I assume it's a re-bodied R5/Le Car. Kind of cool anyways.

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/archer-turbo-replica/6196598054.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone brave enough to buy an Audi RS7 off of craigslist? :screwy:

https://evansville.craigslist.org/cto/6219799770.html



> With outrageous performance, impressive refinement and surprising practicality, the RS 7 stands as a very welcome addition to the worlds elite performance sedans!
> 
> 2014 Audi RS 7 Prestige! $6,000 option Daytona Matte Gray exterior! Black Valcona interior! Equipped with a 4.0L twin-turbocharged V8 engine, 8-speed automatic transmission, AWD, 560 horsepower, a $5,900 option 15 speaker Bang & Olufsen premium audio system, the Driver Assistance Plus Package that features adaptive control control, blind-spot monitoring, corner view camera, and a collision warning system, the Sport package which includes 21-inch wheels 5-spoke blade design titanium finish, a sport suspension and a 3-spoke steering wheel, Carbon-Optic package, Dynamic Package, LED headlights, keyless entry and start, power door closers, Audi side assist, 4-zone climate control, heated premium front and back leather seating, 8-inch screen with navigation with Google Earth, rear view camera, SiriusXM, Bluetooth and Audi connect, sunroof, heated steering wheel, black Alcantara headliner with 27,251 miles!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Omega360 said:


> Anyone brave enough to buy an Audi RS7 off of craigslist? :screwy:
> 
> https://evansville.craigslist.org/cto/6219799770.html


----------



## Fe2O3 (Jan 13, 2009)

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/lincoln-continental-hard-top/6231024529.html













> Lincoln Continental 1965 - Hard Top - Suicide - $22900





> "We change the world, and ourselves, by our response to unexpected opportunities", S. Truett Cathy founder of Chick-Fil-A 1921 to 2014.
> 
> This 1965 Lincoln Continental was owned by Mr. Cathy as were many vehicles but he did have a particular fondness for Lincolns. Who could argue with him, this Lincoln is a dream to drive, tinted windows, comfortable interior, a ton of trim and power options - it has been kept as original as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

jreed1337 said:


>


Those seats look dope.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Cr4shT3st said:


> scratches head. kinda of cool. I assume it's a re-bodied R5/Le Car. Kind of cool anyways.
> 
> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/archer-turbo-replica/6196598054.html


Want All of them. Even the fake R5 looks good. I have seen cars with this body kit, but that was back in the 80s


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Fe2O3 said:


> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/lincoln-continental-hard-top/6231024529.html


You would think the car of a dead cult member would be a little cheaper.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Check out this Skyline 

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/nissan-skyline-hakosuka-rhd/6236711386.html



> A truly rare find! This Hakosuka Skyline 2000GT can be described as a true survivor car. It has had some paint work, but has not been cut for flares, and wears what appears to be an original rare vinyl top. The car is completely stock excluding the wheels. Even the stock radio and 8 track player are present. This car is also equipped with the dealer option AC unit, and it still blows cold and functions exactly as it should. The interior is excellent for it's age. As is typical on these cars, the carpet has faded, but is still present and not torn up. The car also has original Skyline rubber mats. The drivers seat has a seam coming apart that we will have re-sewn, but otherwise the seats are in excellent shape. The dashpad unfortunately has one crack, but replacements are still available. The headliner does not sag, and all other trim panels are in good shape as well.
> 
> 
> When the car arrived, it ran so well we didn't think twice about taking the car on a 60 mile roundtrip on Kentucky backroads at night. We probably should have thought a little more about that, but we didn't have any issues so it worked out fine! I've since replaced the plugs, distributor cap, rotor, and condenser, so now the car runs even smoother and happily revs up at the flick of the gas pedal.
> ...


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Omega360 said:


> Check out this Skyline
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/nissan-skyline-hakosuka-rhd/6236711386.html


Amazing find


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Omega360 said:


> Check out this Skyline


I was totally prepared to be disappointed with an "ordinary" Skyline, but that thing is sweet beyond words. :heart:


----------



## Fe2O3 (Jan 13, 2009)

:what:



> Lincoln limo. 460 v8, c6 automatic. *Runs and drives great.* Fl title. Everything you will need for an engine swap. Scrap out the body for cash!


https://lakeland.craigslist.org/cto/d/lincoln/6231508648.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

The park bench in the trunk is a nice touch. ^^


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

2ohgti said:


> Want All of them. Even the fake R5 looks good. I have seen cars with this body kit, but that was back in the 80s


I can't believe these cars are in my little town! That GTA, much want!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

10001110101 said:


> I can't believe these cars are in my little town! That GTA, much want!




It's amazing what is hidden out there. In the 80s GTAs and Alliances were abundant. LeCars not really in my area. I was detailing cars at the time, which we did dealership work. Drove a lot of cars in pick up and delivery. Lots of Alliances and GTAs, but I can only remember one LeCar.


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/d/volkswagen-vanagon-subaru-wrx/6202438363.html

oh boy.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

GraphiteAZ said:


> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/d/volkswagen-vanagon-subaru-wrx/6202438363.html
> 
> oh boy.


Not Bad, look like a well done conversion. Not really a fan of the headlights.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Reflex Silver 2.0T said:


> Not Bad, look like a well done conversion. Not really a fan of the headlights.


I could live with them if they are as effective as the seller says.
Might work better with a black grill.

Either way, looks like a nice conversion and nice van.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

❤

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/1975-fiat-124-sport-coupe/6228554489.html


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Another.

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/polski-fiat-126p-6999-obo/6224370284.html


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Philly has some good stuff right now! 

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/1975-triumph-tr6-wire-wheels/6224226346.html 










https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/1959-triumph-tr-3-driver/6223734489.html


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

SourKrout said:


> Philly has some good stuff right now!
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/1975-triumph-tr6-wire-wheels/6224226346.html
> 
> ...


Yes I was drooling over those yesterday


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

It's back again.
I assume the original builder must have passed away or is in assisted care.
The van actually looks like a decent used deal.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/car-and-van-for-sale/6223936799.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Can the original letahe rbe saved>
Probably not many "original" examples left.
Heck, I don't even recall the last time I saw a Lebaron coupe of this vintage.
2.2 turbo Maserati!

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-chrysler-tc-by-maserati/6253476369.html


























1989 CHRYSLER TC BY MASERATI - 2.2 Turbo - $5000 (west Knoxvile) 

1989 Chrysler TC by Maserati - Maroon
2.2 Turbo!
Condition: Used
Make: Chrysler
Model: Other
SubModel: TC by Maserati
Year: 1989
Mileage: 45,785
Color: maroon
Number of cylinders: 4
Power options: Air Conditioning, Cruise Control, Power Locks, Power Windows, Power Seats
Fuel: Gasoline
Transmission: Automatic
Drive type: FWD
Interior color: Maroon
Safety options: Anti-Lock Brakes
Options: Cassette Player, Leather Seats, CD Player, Convertible
Vehicle Title: Clear

Limited production car that was hand built in Milan Italy. 

Call or text Jack


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Havent added to this thread in a while. 

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1995-eagle-talon-turbo-tsi/6259071765.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-toyota-cressida/6261985685.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-cobra-mustang-low-mileage/6261148422.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1963-olds-f85-4dr-v8-nice/6259778592.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-nissan-200sx-v6/6213017482.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/rare-black-beauty-1989-mazda/6224299767.html








*this is _not_ the RX7 vert that I posted and talked about before, but it's extremely similar.

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/86-honda-crx-survivor/6214029690.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/clean-1986-chevy-caprice/6206416246.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1981-volvo-244-manual-trans/6262681071.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-toyota-celica-gt/6240812548.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1993-mazda-miata-convertible/6250559997.html








1.6s only rev out to 7000?

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1972-volkswagen-baja/6252743246.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-monte-carlo-ss-ttops/6256127132.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-porsche-911-carrera/6255545177.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-toyota-mr2-excellent/6232969121.html








auto

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-toyota-camry-all-trac/6253239491.html








manual All-trac with 344K 

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/saab-900-convertible/6232534989.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/sand-rail/6223642457.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/suzuki-lj20v/6220852869.html








For Emmitt.


I already spent an hour on this, so only cars from the Fox valley and Madison area. And an aerobird, because I love aerobirds. I'd have posted an SC if there was a decent one for sale.

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-ford-thunderbird-turbo/6234376514.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

88c900t said:


> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1993-mazda-miata-convertible/6250559997.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All US-spec NA and NB Miatas (except the Mazdaspeed Miata) display the same redline on the tachometer face regardless of which engine or tachometer is equipped: 7,000 rpm. The 2004-05 Mazdaspeed Miata displays a redline of 6,500 rpm. The part numbers for the tachometers themselves changed several times over the years, and are also different for manual vs. automatic transmission equipped vehicles. But the redline displayed on the tachometer is basically the same.

Now, the actual engine rev limit varies somewhat from what's displayed on the tachometer. You can see this when driving really hard: the tach might indicate 7400rpm by the time you feel the fuel-cut and decide to shift. This is due primarily to tolerance stack up and hysteresis when bouncing off the rev limiter and the fact that a stepper motor can only respond so quickly and accurately to received input signals from the ECU. It also varies somewhat from year to year and even from car to car depending on a host of other factors. The actual rev limit as determined by the ECU is ~7,250 for the 1.6NA and 1.8NB, and ~6,900 rpm for the 1.8NA. Mazda employed a pretty standard fuel-cut strategy for limiting maximum engine revolutions. The ECU uses a little piezoelectric crystal for timing various functions. You can overclock the ECU and raise the factory rev limit if you want. There's also tolerance in the electrical components so one 1990 ECU might have a slightly different RPM limit than another 1990 ECU. 

This tolerance also helps explain why so-called "Pro Built" Spec Miata race cars can cost upwards of $60k. You see, those guys go to the nth degree when trying to optimize their car. They will test 10 air flow meters (AFMs) with 10 different ECUs to determine which combination provides a 0.5hp advantage repeatedly and reliably. But don't forget that the dyno has some tolerance also and you're really splitting hairs to say that the measurement device is capable of measuring a 0.5hp difference over the course of a day of testing and tuning as the ambient conditions change, which effects the correction factors.


----------



## carlos_miami (Mar 5, 2004)

https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/d/electric-porsche-boxster/6266068085.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

88c900t said:


> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-toyota-celica-gt/6240812548.html


In manual form, these were excellent all around vehicles.
Well made and extremely durable (truck drivetrain) AND easy to work on.
Relatively economical.
Comfortable.
Big cargo area.
Fun to drive (relatively speaking).
I have always liked the styling on this gen celica too.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> In manual form, these were excellent all around vehicles.
> Well made and extremely durable (truck drivetrain) AND easy to work on.
> Relatively economical.
> Comfortable.
> ...



Yeah, I always liked the square light 2nd gens (not as much as the 22R 3rd gens though). I'm told the SR20s are also very durable.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> In manual form, these were excellent all around vehicles.
> Well made and extremely durable (truck drivetrain) AND easy to work on.
> Relatively economical.
> Comfortable.
> ...



Coincidence?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/vse-jackrabbit-project-kit/6272339452.html


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

https://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1984-audi-4000s/6261096927.html


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Unmolested Miata?


https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-mazda-miata-mx5-na/6242637113.html


----------



## dslinc (Mar 5, 2015)

2ohgti said:


> Unmolested Miata?
> 
> 
> https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-mazda-miata-mx5-na/6242637113.html


Pretty 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

dslinc said:


> Pretty
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It looks in great shape


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

2ohgti said:


> Unmolested Miata?
> 
> 
> https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-mazda-miata-mx5-na/6242637113.html



This makes me think that the Craigslister is on some sort of drugs:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> This makes me think that the Craigslister is on some sort of drugs:


Good eye, I didn't catch that.

Edit: it's CL. Aren't they all on drugs?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

2ohgti said:


> Good eye, I didn't catch that.
> 
> Edit: it's CL. Aren't they all on drugs?


If my market is any indication.... yes.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> If my market is any indication.... yes.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/vse-jackrabbit-project-kit/6272339452.html


I wonder what kind of body work it needs, as it says "see pictures" but does not show any specific body damage could they just mean the paint work? I've never been much into kit cars, but this thing is cool! :thumbup:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

> 1974 Lotus Europa Coupe 2 Door - $1500 (Maple Ridge) hide this posting
> image 8 of 13
> 1
> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13
> ...













> 2 CARS for $2K - Two x 1987 Vintage Birmingham Cutlass Supreme Cars - $2000 (Ladner) hide this posting
> image 4 of 4
> 1
> 1 2 3 4
> ...


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

jaweber said:


> I wonder what kind of body work it needs, as it says "see pictures" but does not show any specific body damage could they just mean the paint work? I've never been much into kit cars, but this thing is cool! :thumbup:


It's a kit car- it means the doors don't open, or stay closed, and its all gonna crack in half if you drive it. Don't fall in love just because it's on snowflakes!


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

MGQ said:


> Don't fall in love just because it's on snowflakes!


Guilty as charged!


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

1983 saab 900 only 50k miles original super nice smog/reg just done - $2800 (san bruno)

If I had garage space, I'd be mighty tempted, considering the price, low miles and condition.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

It's not everyday you see a 1990 Ferrari 348 TS pop up on craigslist . Still cool though

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/rare-ferrari-348-ts/6272140495.html



> Here's your chance to own a piece of Italian supercar history! Extremely rare 1990 Ferrari 348 up for grabs! I have owned this car for the last 4+ years and loved every second of it but I am switching gears (ha ha) and just bought a Tesla. I had the engine-out 30k mile service done 2k miles ago (new belts, water pump, fluids, etc), new clutch last year, this car is finely tuned and ready for its new owner. The Tubi exhaust makes a sound like you've never heard. Top removes easily for that convertible feel/look.
> 
> Believe it or not, this car is very easy to work on! Parts are readily available online and there is a surprising amout of room in the engine compartment! There is also a dedicated Ferrari 348 website that could walk a 5 year-old through just about anything that can be done to the car. Now, if you've ever owned a classic Italian car, they can have their intricacies. In full transparency, there are a few electrical gremlins common in these cars which do not affect the performance and can be remedied with a little effort. This car also left the showroom in Italy 27 years ago, so it is used with some rock chips, seat wear, etc. I would give the overall cosmetic condition a B (but you'll be driving by so fast nobody will see!)
> 
> The Ferrari 348 elicits waves, honks, stares, and constant calls from nearby motorists and pedestrians alike. Ordinary drivers morph into paparazzi, turning their digital cameras and video recorders, it's very comical!


----------



## agoetze13 (Aug 11, 2017)

if you had this kinda money why wouldnt you go through high end dealer and not craigslist haha :screwy:

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/d/1973-ferrari-dino-246-gts/6267181854.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

agoetze13 said:


> if you had this kinda money why wouldnt you go through high end dealer and not craigslist haha :screwy:
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/d/1973-ferrari-dino-246-gts/6267181854.html


It is strange when people market high dollar items on CL. But the Ferrari owner is probably the kind of guy who would also eschew a real estate agent and sell his house by owner to save 6%. Dealers and auction houses both take rather large cuts. Given how hot Ferraris are, I'm sure he'll have little trouble selling it. CL just helps his exposure.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

ptem said:


> 1983 saab 900 only 50k miles original super nice smog/reg just done - $2800 (san bruno)[/URL]
> 
> If I had garage space, I'd be mighty tempted, considering the price, low miles and condition.


Dag, yo. Wish it was a turbo, but still really nice. I miss my '82 flatnose.



Cool 4-cyl Alfetta 

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1976-alfa-romero-alfetta-gt/6267166828.html


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Dag, yo. Wish it was a turbo, but still really nice. I miss my '82 flatnose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice project, decent price 

Typical rust-lots of it.


----------



## agoetze13 (Aug 11, 2017)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/d/porsche-cayenne-20009/6260659040.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

agoetze13 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/d/porsche-cayenne-20009/6260659040.html


Please tell us why we should care about a 2009 Porsche Cayenne with 174,000 miles overpriced at $17,000? Is this yours? :sly:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

agoetze13 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/d/porsche-cayenne-20009/6260659040.html


This belongs in the DIW thread.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Dag, yo. Wish it was a turbo, but still really nice. I miss my '82 flatnose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As an Alfa guy, I would not touch with a 29.5ft pole. People give better cars away on AlfaBB. If you are going to buy a rusty 70s Alfa, it had better be a GTV or Montreal. Otherwise, you are throwing money in a bonfire for no good reason.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Nealric said:


> As an Alfa guy, I would not touch with a 39.5ft pole. People give better cars away on AlfaBB. If you are going to buy a rusty 70s Alfa, it had better be a GTV or Montreal. Otherwise, you are throwing money in a bonfire for no good reason.


LS swap, brah.

Also: Fixed. That's the way the song goes, anyway. Thurl Ravenscroft FTW!


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

ptem said:


>


This is very close to the 1986 sedan that my father had when I was born, and owned for the first 7 years of my life. The '86 had different wheels, side markers, and a slightly different grille, but was still a flatnose car. It was that same dark blue color, but with a tan interior. It was a 5-speed as well, and had minimal options. I remember the transmission went out on it, and he sold it to a family friend for $500. He replaced it with a brand new 5-speed NG900 with a V6, which proved to be quite a rare bird as well. But that car was the polar opposite of the '86, since he got the fully loaded SE model.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> LS swap, brah.
> 
> Also: Fixed. That's the way the song goes, anyway. Thurl Ravenscroft FTW!


But a 39.5 foot pole is too long to hold 

In any event, the mechanicals are the least of your worries with that thing. Oddly enough though, I've never seen a LS swapped Alfa- only a small handful of older v8s. I guess Alfa guys think it's too blasphemous. There is a Montreal v8 swapped Spider coupe conversion that is absolutely amazing.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

agoetze13 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/d/porsche-cayenne-20009/6260659040.html


IDK about other towns, but in the past year I've noticed a trend of 1st gen Cayennes becoming the new hood rich car. There's a few with ridiculous 24" chrome wheels running around, others with bad chrome strips added to every edge surface.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Nealric said:


> As an Alfa guy, I would not touch with a 29.5ft pole. People give better cars away on AlfaBB. If you are going to buy a rusty 70s Alfa, it had better be a GTV or Montreal. Otherwise, you are throwing money in a bonfire for no good reason.


It's a money pit for sure. It will never come close in value. Best bet is always find a rust free car.



Stevo12 said:


> This is very close to the 1986 sedan that my father had when I was born, and owned for the first 7 years of my life. The '86 had different wheels, side markers, and a slightly different grille, but was still a flatnose car. It was that same dark blue color, but with a tan interior. It was a 5-speed as well, and had minimal options. I remember the transmission went out on it, and he sold it to a family friend for $500. He replaced it with a brand new 5-speed NG900 with a V6, which proved to be quite a rare bird as well. But that car was the polar opposite of the '86, since he got the fully loaded SE model.


I seriously regret selling my old 80' 900 EMS 5SM. I miss that car 



Nealric said:


> But a 39.5 foot pole is too long to hold
> 
> In any event, the mechanicals are the least of your worries with that thing. Oddly enough though, I've never seen a LS swapped Alfa- only a small handful of older v8s. I guess Alfa guys think it's too blasphemous. There is a Montreal v8 swapped Spider coupe conversion that is absolutely amazing.


OMG this amazing 

V8 swaps are more popular with the British crowd. I don't think I've ever seen a LS swap on a MG or Triumph. Almost every other American V8. A LS would make more sense to me for compactness and possibly lower weight. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/d/1986-mercedes-benz-560-sel/6275892319.html


IMO, I can buy this cheap. There a market for them?


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

https://wichita.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-bmw-m5/6277535748.html


----------



## onlyjuancannoli (Jul 24, 2017)

weirdajs said:


> https://wichita.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-bmw-m5/6277535748.html



What's the catch.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yet another overpriced Type R showed up today :banghead:. Wants $50k.

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/2017-civic-type/6277171982.html



> Just bought the car its number is 4932 out of 5000 very rare collectors car. You wont find another one. For more info txr show contact info. Serious inquiries only


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Stevo12 said:


> This is very close to the 1986 sedan that my father had when I was born, and owned for the first 7 years of my life. The '86 had different wheels, side markers, and a slightly different grille, but was still a flatnose car. It was that same dark blue color, but with a tan interior. It was a 5-speed as well, and had minimal options. I remember the transmission went out on it, and he sold it to a family friend for $500. He replaced it with a brand new 5-speed NG900 with a V6, which proved to be quite a rare bird as well. But that car was the polar opposite of the '86, since he got the fully loaded SE model.


I feel like there's two ways to go with a classic Saab 900: either stripped down basic 8v model with less equipment means less stuff to fix when it breaks OR fully loaded Turbo/SPG that is thrilling to drive when it works. Both approaches appeal to me. Maybe buy the basic model with cloth interior and less HP to cruise in while you source parts for the Turbo parked in the garage awaiting the next fix?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

onlyjuancannoli said:


> What's the catch.


It does look good in pictures. But I'm guessing the catch is that this car is at an age/mileage where it will require tons of expensive preventive maintenance to avoid even more costly unscheduled repairs and that the seller has only kept up with the basics so far, leaving the majority of old BMW headaches for the next owner to suffer with.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

$7,800 for 88' 900 turbo convertible? 126k on it.

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-saab-900-turbo/6273310754.html


----------



## agoetze13 (Aug 11, 2017)

steal of a deal no interior ready for the track... wish i had the money

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/2001-bmw-m3/6277243665.html


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

agoetze13 said:


> steal of a deal no interior ready for the track... wish i had the money
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/2001-bmw-m3/6277243665.html


I like the section "who this car is not for" 

He should have added 6. No low ballers.


----------



## carlos_miami (Mar 5, 2004)

https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/ctd/d/2003-renault-euro-clio-v6/6263636306.html


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

carlos_miami said:


> https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/ctd/d/2003-renault-euro-clio-v6/6263636306.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

2ohgti said:


> $7,800 for *88' 900* turbo convertible? 126k on it.
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-saab-900-turbo/6273310754.html


You called?

Too much money for that car. $5000 can buy a VERY clean 900, even a 900 turbo vert 5 speed. Both of mine were around 2 grand and the silver one (92) was actually pretty decent. The red one (88) had hidden structural rust unknown when I bought it, but it had great paint and no body rust. They had 135K and 90K miles respectively, and the 92 had loads of new parts. 



freedomgli said:


> I feel like there's two ways to go with a classic Saab 900: either stripped down basic 8v model with less equipment means less stuff to fix when it breaks OR fully loaded Turbo/SPG that is thrilling to drive when it works. Both approaches appeal to me. Maybe buy the basic model with cloth interior and less HP to cruise in while you source parts for the Turbo parked in the garage awaiting the next fix?


The old B202 turbo is actually quite reliable, but the achilles heel is the fairly weak gearbox. It's fine for the non turbo, but it _will_ break if you treat it like a 90s Civic Si, and with a turbo requires gentle shifts and few mistakes. It got beefed up somewhat in 89 but lost the oil dipstick. And even with the ropey linkage, don't even think about the 3 speed automatic, it's a turd. 

Due to the configuration of the engine, servicing any of the accessories are a PITA as the belts are tight up against the firewall. Replacing the starter isn't fun, either-it's under the intake manifold. But from what I've heard, it's one of the cheapest and easiest cars to replace the clutch, so there is that.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

88c900t said:


> You called?
> 
> Too much money for that car. $5000 can buy a VERY clean 900, even a 900 turbo vert 5 speed. Both of mine were around 2 grand and the silver one (92) was actually pretty decent. The red one (88) had hidden structural rust unknown when I bought it, but it had great paint and no body rust. They had 135K and 90K miles respectively, and the 92 had loads of new parts.
> 
> ...


Lol I suppose I did. 

I definitely think that car is over priced.

I'd rather have this.

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-saab-900-turbo-for-sale/6260142342.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

That's actually a good deal for a car with such low miles, and I like the red interior.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

88c900t said:


> That's actually a good deal for a car with such low miles, and I like the red interior.


Yup


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/1968-porsche-912r-build/6256013873.html


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

$80k car, but they bought 90 exhaust bends at pep boys / advanced auto . :screwy:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Harold said:


> $80k car, but they bought 90 exhaust bends at pep boys / advanced auto . :screwy:


That exhaust does look cheap (maybe belongs in the DIW thread).


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2ohgti said:


> That exhaust does look cheap (maybe belongs in the DIW thread).


_It's a 912._
probably stock...

(can't believe these economy cars are now worth that much)


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> _It's a 912._
> probably stock...
> 
> (can't believe these economy cars are now worth that much)


You know I haven't kept up w/ 912 values. I know they are getting pricy. If I had 80k to spare, I would probably pay more to have a 911. Definitely would rather have a 914 6. 
Speaking of econo Porsches, I doubt 924s will ever be worth anything (except models like a CS). Browsing around my area, they are cheap.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

2ohgti said:


> That exhaust does look cheap (maybe belongs in the DIW thread).


And the exhaust leaks must make it sound terrible.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> And the exhaust leaks must make it sound terrible.


Yup.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Not too many of these around

https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/d/w8-passat-wagon-6-speed/6282940209.html


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Volkl said:


> Not too many of these around
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/d/w8-passat-wagon-6-speed/6282940209.html


Nice price too. 

If that wasn't on the wrong coast I'd be hauling that home.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

Only about 110 were sold in that configuration in the US. Probably less than half of that are left.


----------



## WinkleDinkle (Apr 7, 2011)

Volkl said:


> Not too many of these around
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/d/w8-passat-wagon-6-speed/6282940209.html


Why do I want this so bad?


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

WinkleDinkle said:


> Why do I want this so bad?


I've had 2 6MT W8 Wagons now. Love the sound, and the torque. 

They're cool, but I feel like with all of the things I'd like to modify (3 spoke wheel, S6 Sport Seats, painted lowers or Votex body kit) to make the W8 feel more special than any other B5.5 wagon or at least match the cosmetics to the performance, I might as well just bump up to an S4 wagon.


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

2ohgti said:


> Speaking of econo Porsches, I doubt 924s will ever be worth anything (except models like a CS). Browsing around my area, they are cheap.


Funny you bring it up, there are two 924's on my block, same side of the street, ten houses apart. Both are red with fainted paint, both don't run and been on the driveways for years. I see one go up on jacks every few months, the other one has a cover. Don't know what my neighbors planned for these but it does not seem to have worked out for them.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

2ohgti said:


> Speaking of econo Porsches, I doubt 924s will ever be worth anything (except models like a CS). Browsing around my area, they are cheap.


People said the same thing about 912s and 914s too- I think we'll all be suprised what happens since 951s have gone out of control and 944s are going to go next. When they're out of reach suddenly a clean 924 will be a neat car rather than a joke, and values will follow. They're nice to drive, and as evidenced by the other thread, can be dressed up nicely "singer"-style too.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

ElectroMike said:


> Funny you bring it up, there are two 924's on my block, same side of the street, ten houses apart. Both are red with fainted paint, both don't run and been on the driveways for years. I see one go up on jacks every few months, the other one has a cover. Don't know what my neighbors planned for these but it does not seem to have worked out for them.


Sounds like they have no time to work on them or the 30 year restoration project 



MGQ said:


> People said the same thing about 912s and 914s too- I think we'll all be suprised what happens since 951s have gone out of control and 944s are going to go next. When they're out of reach suddenly a clean 924 will be a neat car rather than a joke, and values will follow. They're nice to drive, and as evidenced by the other thread, can be dressed up nicely "singer"-style too.


I agree. I'm surprised 924 turbos aren't really gaining value. Same w/ S.


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

carlos_miami said:


> https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/ctd/d/2003-renault-euro-clio-v6/6263636306.html


Hmmm, that's here a little early...


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/d/1971-right-hand-drive-race-or/6284583739.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

A unicorn or just rare spec?

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/2004-toyota-tundra-4x4/6259935255.html


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> A unicorn or just rare spec?
> 
> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/2004-toyota-tundra-4x4/6259935255.html


I have a friend with one of these, he bought it in Hawaii and it burns hella oil  It's a fun truck though :thumbup:


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

2ohgti said:


> Sounds like they have no time to work on them or the 30 year restoration project
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I'm surprised 924 turbos aren't really gaining value. Same w/ S.


Oh, they are (924 T)...pretty steadily. Watch BaT auctions and see what's happening with nice early 924 models over the past couple of years. Craigslist $500 specials need not apply. 

931's are fantastic cars when maintained as Porsche intended.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

clintg60-16v said:


> Oh, they are (924 T)...pretty steadily. Watch BaT auctions and see what's happening with nice early 924 models over the past couple of years. Craigslist $500 specials need not apply.
> 
> 931's are fantastic cars when maintained as Porsche intended.


Thanks, I'll have to check that out 

I've see decent rust free turbos going around $2-$3k in my area. Maybe it's time to snatch one up


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Interesting what people do with wrecked Porsches( I assume it was wrecked). Says clean title, but that doesn't mean much.










https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/cto/d/custom-porsche-trade-only/6284929290.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> Interesting what people do with wrecked Porsches( I assume it was wrecked). Says clean title, but that doesn't mean much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrible ad. No mention of price, model, year, mileage, etc.

And this:


> No bolt was left in turned.


 Are they all loose?


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/d/1997-nissan-240sx-676-orig/6295172120.html

$125k for a '97 Kouki with 676 miles? On top of it, it doesn't even have a VLSD, ABS, and 5 lug? :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

DUBPL8 said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/d/1997-nissan-240sx-676-orig/6295172120.html
> 
> $125k for a '97 Kouki with 676 miles? On top of it, it doesn't even have a VLSD, ABS, and 5 lug? :banghead::banghead::banghead:


:screwy: didn't someone recently sell a "new" 2006 EVO for over $100K????
article found - $138K 
http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/buying-maintenance/a10323235/brand-new-mitsubishi-lancer-evo-ix/
The Evo IX MR is considerably more "special" than this....


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

choochoo said:


> :screwy: didn't someone recently sell a "new" 2006 EVO for over $100K????
> article found - $138K
> http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/buying-maintenance/a10323235/brand-new-mitsubishi-lancer-evo-ix/
> The Evo IX MR is considerably more "special" than this....


It's not even a LE for ****'s sake! :screwy:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

DUBPL8 said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/d/1997-nissan-240sx-676-orig/6295172120.html
> 
> $125k for a '97 Kouki with 676 miles? On top of it, it doesn't even have a VLSD, ABS, and 5 lug? :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Automatic too. But hey, it's got the original wiper blades 



choochoo said:


> :screwy: didn't someone recently sell a "new" 2006 EVO for over $100K????
> article found - $138K
> http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/buying-maintenance/a10323235/brand-new-mitsubishi-lancer-evo-ix/
> The Evo IX MR is considerably more "special" than this....


That is ridiculous. It's worth something just not that much. I suppose finding an unmolested Evo is damn near impossible.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

DUBPL8 said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/d/1997-nissan-240sx-676-orig/6295172120.html
> 
> $125k for a '97 Kouki with 676 miles? On top of it, it doesn't even have a VLSD, ABS, and 5 lug? :banghead::banghead::banghead:


That might be the most absurd background story I've ever read. "DuraSteel"? :screwy:


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

A.Wilder said:


> Interesting what people do with wrecked Porsches( I assume it was wrecked). Says clean title, but that doesn't mean much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks pretty mint for a 1900 Porsche. wonder if this is where Ferdinand drew his inspiration from?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

A.Wilder said:


> Interesting what people do with wrecked Porsches( I assume it was wrecked). Says clean title, but that doesn't mean much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always get a chuckle out of "too many parts to list." If you really "left no bolt unturned", you know exactly what the major parts you touched are and can provide a much better list than "yellow racing coilovers."


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

2ohgti said:


> Automatic too. But hey, it's got the original wiper blades


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Nealric said:


> I always get a chuckle out of "too many parts to list." If you really "left no bolt unturned", you know exactly what the major parts you touched are and can provide a much better list than "yellow racing coilovers."


Exactly. There should be a depressing spreadsheet somewhere with all the details. You don't go that far into a build without planning and tracking.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Now for something very boring.. yet wow.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/honda-civic-hatchback-1993/6293634542.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Something a little different today: 1972 SUZUKI MINI-TRUCK

It's so small but I kinda want it strangely.

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1972-suzuki-mini-truck/6296656857.html



> VERY RARE VEHICLE, as it has a title, is street legal and has left hand steering wheel. drive train: 660cc 2 cylinder, 2 cycle motor w/ oil injection (so you don't have to mix 2 cycle gas) 4 speed tranny. body: solid cab, frame, and 6ft. bed, with mostly surface rust. runs good and is driveable. includes extra parts motor and parts, and 2 extra new tires.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Exactly. There should be a depressing spreadsheet somewhere with all the details. You don't go that far into a build without planning and tracking.


:laugh: My depressing build spreadsheet that details all the costs of my motor swap ITB project almost makes me think I should have just bought a ND Miata instead of hopping up my NA Miata... almost.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Omega360 said:


> Something a little different today: 1972 SUZUKI MINI-TRUCK
> 
> It's so small but I kinda want it strangely.
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1972-suzuki-mini-truck/6296656857.html


That is kind of cool. Wonder if parts are hard to get.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

2ohgti said:


> That is kind of cool. Wonder if parts are hard to get.


They're probably as close as your garage. You know, because you'll have to _make_ them.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Since TCL has much love for exotic wagons. It is my favorite Ferrari color...

*2012 FERRARI FF 2DR HATCHBACK - $149995 *

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/ctd/d/2012-ferrari-ff-2dr-hatchback/6294292825.html


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> They're probably as close as your garage. You know, because you'll have to _make_ them.


Yup. I was curious on parts, and looks like Suzuki parts availability starts w/ models 1984 and up. At least in a quick search. 
But I stumbled on this, which is an 88. Wonder if any parts are interchangeable. This has a S/C 3cyl. RHD, and not street legal. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Suzuki-Carry-Mini-Truck-/263193046738













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalsoft (Mar 27, 2016)

DUBPL8 said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/d/1997-nissan-240sx-676-orig/6295172120.html
> 
> $125k for a '97 Kouki with 676 miles? On top of it, it doesn't even have a VLSD, ABS, and 5 lug? :banghead::banghead::banghead:


That is a super limited edition display model that is so rare I doubt you will find another one. 

Price is stupid but it is a very rare car.

https://jalopnik.com/this-completely-unmolested-nissan-240sx-has-676-miles-a-1800962999


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

Metalsoft said:


> That is a super limited edition display model that is so rare I doubt you will find another one.
> 
> Price is stupid but it is a very rare car.
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/this-completely-unmolested-nissan-240sx-has-676-miles-a-1800962999


What's a "super limited edition display model" 240sx? Never heard of that before.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

choochoo said:


> What's a "super limited edition display model" 240sx? Never heard of that before.


That's because it's a plain jane 240SX.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

2001 Altezza - how in the world is this car already registered and titled in California?

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/rare-rhd-jdm-toyota-altezza/6283170280.html


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

kickapoo said:


> 2001 Altezza - how in the world is this car already registered and titled in California?
> 
> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/rare-rhd-jdm-toyota-altezza/6283170280.html


funny stuff - _"Most people think its some type of imported european car made from Italy. This car gets attention everywhere. Whether its at a red light or pumping gas. Someone will either throw me a thumbs up or ask me random questions about it. Usually questions on how it came from europe and so forth. LOL. They have no clue its a Toyota/Lexus."_
:screwy:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

choochoo said:


> What's a "super living room limited edition display model" 240sx? Never heard of that before.


FIFY


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Since TCL has much love for exotic wagons. It is my favorite Ferrari color...
> 
> *2012 FERRARI FF 2DR HATCHBACK - $149995 *
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/ctd/d/2012-ferrari-ff-2dr-hatchback/6294292825.html


My favorite car in the whole world and it's even at a Volvo dealer. It's a sign (that I need to make more money) :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I umm I don't even know what to say.

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/6289047009.html


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

patrikman said:


> I umm I don't even know what to say.
> 
> https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/6289047009.html


I personally like it. Except the wheels and scoop. Does a rear engined car need a front scoop?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

2ohgti said:


> I personally like it. Except the wheels and scoop. *Does a rear engined car need a front scoop*?


Maybe for the radiator?

I'd drive it like a freak and be a menace.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Reflex Silver 2.0T said:


> Maybe for the radiator?
> 
> I'd drive it like a freak and be a menace.


Maybe since it doesn't have a grill? That would make sense 
I'd love to drive it too


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*

that fiat looks like it would terrorize the driver more than anyone else.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> that fiat looks like it would terrorize the driver more than anyone else.


That's the fun part. If it didn't have a wheelie bar, it would launch into outer space.


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

patrikman said:


> https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/6289047009.html


Was there a BenModified build thread that I missed?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Not my favorite 2nd gen f body but i thought this was pretty cool.

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/79-firebird-formula-ws6/6296735352.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I never warmed up to that nose.

I like the Formula hood, so if it weren't so original looking I'd put an earlier front end on it and lose some of the stickers, tune the suspension and stuff in a nice engine and 5-speed. :thumbup:


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Lord knows I want one of these. But so many questions. First of all, I can't stand when someone posts a car from one state to another.
https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/d/toyota-verossa-jzx110-vr25/6280818272.html









for
$36,000


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Can't say I've seen one of these. Ever.

https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/d/rare-1970-fiat-238-van-bus/6256486697.html









1970 Fiat 238 van / bus - $20500


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

KizashiAGP said:


> Lord knows I want one of these. But so many questions. First of all, I can't stand when someone posts a car from one state to another.
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/d/toyota-verossa-jzx110-vr25/6280818272.html
> for
> $36,000


New Yorkers with 2nd home in FL his target audience? This is way more special than that Altezza a few posts above. Hope it faired well with Irma.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

I like this a little too much.

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1999-bmw-540i-sport/6292641260.html


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

choochoo said:


> New Yorkers with 2nd home in FL his target audience? This is way more special than that Altezza a few posts above. Hope it faired well with Irma.


That could be it. I also hope he drove it up to New York or something.


----------



## chipstaagram (May 7, 2016)

MW E34 S5 3.7 Silhouette AC Schnitzer: https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/bmw-e34-s5-37-silhouette-ac/6280690089.html




























I absolutely LOVE this thing!!!


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

Alright, so this doesn't look like much, mostly because it isn't, but I think this at least has potential to be pretty cool.

87 Chrysler Conquest with a (partial) 2jz-gte swap.

This swap looks like the most cobbled together mess of **** that I've ever seen, the wiring is a rat's nest and when I first saw the ad, I thought to myself, "That will definitely cause either a fire, a catastrophic electrical failure, or both." And sure as ****, that's exactly why it's not in running condition... Among other factors, I'm sure. The body used for the swap is more pink than red, the gas tank is leaking, the interior is sitting in this person's driveway.

The owner admits that it was, "Probably put together too hastily." And I'm inclined to agree with him.

But how cool would a working 2JZ Conquest be?

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/1987-chrysler-conquest-with/6261898738.html


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Long Beach Celebrity race Toyota TRD Celica*

every once in a while, these cars show up on craigslist
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/d/2001-toyota-celica-gts-long/6265722978.html


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

chipstaagram said:


> MW E34 S5 3.7 Silhouette AC Schnitzer: https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/bmw-e34-s5-37-silhouette-ac/6280690089.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally made my man-parts tingle.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Uber Wagon find: *2010 Wheego Whip $1200 cash price*



> 2010 Wheego Whip $1200 cash price
> 
> clean car
> clean title
> ...


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

really diggin this
https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/2009-toyota-yaris-2d/6309101481.html


----------



## rightcoastbiased (Jan 18, 2007)

choochoo said:


> really diggin this
> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/2009-toyota-yaris-2d/6309101481.html


Strange Coincidence. I met this car and it's owner a few years ago. He was a true gear head and quite meticulous. He mentioned it was bulletproof and comparably cheap to keep on the track.

I was inspired and ended up with a 2008 Honda Fit. Light cars are just so much fun.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

rightcoastbiased said:


> Strange Coincidence. I met this car and it's owner a few years ago. He was a true gear head and quite meticulous. He mentioned it was bulletproof and comparably cheap to keep on the track.
> 
> I was inspired and ended up with a 2008 Honda Fit. Light cars are just so much fun.


That's cool. Looks like he's done some good bolt on mods while still keeping it CARB legal. I'm a firm believer in a high fun/$$$ ratio and if you can have it do other things like commuting, even better. Also, I'm a sucker for light/low power hatchbacks.


----------



## agoetze13 (Aug 11, 2017)

Oh the possibilities haha

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/nascar-race-car-20-home-depot/6287310310.html


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

*2000 Clown shoe with 9,650 miles*


https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-bmw-z3-coupe/6300059841.html


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

VT1.8T said:


> *2000 Clown shoe with 9,650 miles*
> 
> 
> https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-bmw-z3-coupe/6300059841.html


Kids clown shoe. Narrow body. :thumbdown:


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

VT1.8T said:


> *2000 Clown shoe with 9,650 miles*
> 
> 
> https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-bmw-z3-coupe/6300059841.html





TooFitToQuit said:


> Kids clown shoe. Narrow body. :thumbdown:


With automatic... asking for $26K.... sad clown shoe


clown shoe
https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/ctd/d/2000-bmw-coupe-low-low-miles/6304559290.html









another clown shoe - wrapped in grey


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

This has got awesome, meth, wtf, *******, written ALL over it.
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/cto/d/kadzilla-race-car-hauler/6308712226.html

















Interesting write up too. Not the best Engrish.

"KADZILLA The Monster of Tow Car for your Race Car or a Tow car. One of a kind, you will get a lot of looks, The first commercial Tow Car,Truck. Was a Cadillac. I work hard to buy Kadzilla every time I seen it coming in the pits hauling a sprint car. He was a Cadilliac Sale Man and for his service of 55 years they have him this 1977 El Dorado fully loaded has the big 500 Hp motor, Sun Roof,every thing that was offers in 1977. His wife wanted the car, and that cost him a Divorce. So he cut it and gave her the back half keep the front ( front wheel drive) and made a race car hauler out of it. He did a good job welding it to the cars frame. But that was the only place it was welded to. Hauling a Sprint car wouldn't be a issue. But anything heaver it would split in half. So I gave it the upper support that was needed, and box the frame all the way back. So now you could load a Cadillac on it. And I did, Kadzilla comes with a 1977 El Dorado parts car!!! So you get two cars for the price of one. It had a vinyl roof the back half, and it got rust under it. I told my son to cut out the outer skin, he cut outer and inner gave me more work, but the parts car is in Cherry shape. Shouldn't be a issue to fix this part of it. Needs interior seats redone no cracks on the dash, everything works power windows, locks, power steering, A/C blow you out of the car, half the size now. IT ONLY HAS 37,000 MILES on the car. RIDES LIKE A Cadillac. But you need 10 acres to turn around. I drove it a couple times to keep it Lin and fresh gas in it. Got a lot of thumbs up, and smiles. I don't have any Texas Bull Horns to go with the car, I've been looking. Calif Pink with custom Lessens Plates KADZLA in my name reg as a car and NON/OPP. So when you finish it you could reg it with no fees due. Calif hats that."


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/1997-jetta-auto-show/6312156655.html


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Balloons and reverse rake give it the extra $3000 cost, you know.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

This qualities as a FOTD because It gave me a good chuckle! Also, the cost of the car can be made back, or close enough, from selling the wheels and selling it in parts, you know, if it's not _CLEAN CLEAN altimaaa_.

https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/d/nissan-altima-sl/6313182467.html


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Not sure what to say, or believe (due to the quality of each photo), but you can have this GT Malan for $129999!
https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/exotic-track-ready-street/6280554290.html


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

EJ257 powered '57 Fiat:

https://rmn.craigslist.org/cto/d/1957-fiat-subaru-25-sti/6255636312.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/alfa-romeo-milano-race-team/6304604500.html



> Alfa Romeo Milano Race Team - $2000 (Whitakers VIR)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

0dd_j0b said:


> This has got awesome, *meth*, wtf, *********, written ALL over it.
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/cto/d/kadzilla-race-car-hauler/6308712226.html


-Sees LA in location (Hey, near me!) 
-Sees ******* in the title :what:
-Clicks CL ad to see location opcorn:
-Sees map pin between Palmdale & Victorville 
-No longer surprised


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh man...
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/d/1972-mercedes-benz-250/6272989423.html


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't have the original ad, although I'm sure TCL can dig it up. Linked article below.












> For whatever reason, the ad's author decided the best way to photograph his or her car for this ad was to take pictures of the car with their cell phone, and then take pictures of the pictures displayed on their cracked, hazy smartphone screen.


https://www.dpreview.com/news/62132...er-raises-the-bar-on-terrible-car-photography


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

10001110101 said:


> Oh man...
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/d/1972-mercedes-benz-250/6272989423.html


Nice find, that is beautiful


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

doing my weekend "Wagon+manual" CL searching and found this.
https://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/d/1981-ford-fairmont-station/6306015808.html
1981 Ford Fairmont Station wagon sleeper - $6000



> Fairmont station wagon built to the hilt and done right, built in 2008 to drive on hot rod tours. New (when built) Crate Ford Performance racing 347 stroker 340 hp with new Tremac t5z five speed with hurst shifter and an 8.8 3:55 tracloc differential.
> Engine, transmission, tires, suspension,steering, brake components, air conditioning,Power steering , brakes, exhaust system, fuel tank, dashpad carpet, headliner all new when built in 2008. Pioneer am-fm cd player, Mustang instrument cluster and bucket seats. Seats are worn but no holes, body has dings and needs paint, no rot but a small rust spot behind r/r tire.
> Absolutely would drive the car anywhere. I have owned the car 2 yrs and like the guy who built it, have driven it very little. This thing is a monster when you turn it loose but has not been driven hard at all. Guy who built it in Alabama was in his late 60's and I am in my mid 60's.
> I am only considering selling because I have to many cars presently and need to sell one to open up garage space. Please don't contact me if you don't understand the description of the parts I have related in the add and know that I am asking much less than the parts without even considering the labor put into this car. This is a unique car built for a unique person who can see the qualities the car has and appreciate them.
> ...




















https://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/d/1994-chevy-caprice-wagon-6/6271797150.html

1994 Chevy Caprice wagon - 6 speed


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, this thread is really delivering. :thumbup:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-bmw-m5-first-firm-offer/6245609974.html

"1991 BMW M5" * FIRST FIRM OFFER* - $22999



> Rare hand assembled 1991 BMW e34 m5 sedan performance sedan, with a (NEW PAINT JOB) original color brilliant red paint.
> 
> This 91 M5 has 66,803 low original miles. It is 1 of 1,200 hand built modes. This is an absolutely stunning and extremely well maintained and kept 1991 BMW e34 m5 sedan in a highly desirable NEW Brilliant red paint with the Dove grey factory leather interior. This stunning example of the M5 has 66,803 original miles and has been fully serviced and is in pristine condition. The e34 BMW M5's are becoming extremely hard to find and highly desirable collector cars that are only going up in value. Only 1,200 hand built models were built in1991. This German rocket ship sedan has 307+ horsepower and was truly designed for the autobahn! Truly a one of a kind! Factory options and factory features include: • Factory sunroof • Factory 17" oem BMW Turbine Cooling m-system wheels with good tires.
> 
> ...


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

KizashiAGP said:


> Not sure what to say, or believe (due to the quality of each photo), but you can have this GT Malan for $129999!
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/exotic-track-ready-street/6280554290.html


what i hate about these gt40-based/inspired "kits" is that they have all the drawbacks of an actual GT40 without the classic looks. :screwy:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

this one might make you sad...
https://eastnc.craigslist.org/cto/d/in-hand/6309045095.html



> 2000 bmw m5 twinTurbo M power
> cylinders: 10 cylinders


----------



## Vladimir VR6 (May 28, 2007)

Coach built Bentley

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/cto/d/1990-bentley-hooper-empress/6264170559.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Vladimir VR6 said:


> Coach built Bentley
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/cto/d/1990-bentley-hooper-empress/6264170559.html


Wow! I'll say it again. Wow! 

Don't quote me on that, though.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Wow! I'll say it again. Wow!
> 
> Don't quote me on that, though.


Oops.

Very interesting car. Not up my street but cool nonetheless


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

That same car was on BaT last month. Guess they didn't find the right blind buyer for it, that thing is ugly!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> Oops.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

i generally like these cars, but man what an unflattering picture. looks terrible.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/ctd/d/2012-lexus-lfa-2d-coupe/6281396045.html


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Vladimir VR6 said:


> Coach built Bentley


I assumed this was a kit car built on a Lincoln Versailles or Cadillac de Ville. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/d/2001-vw-jetta-vr6-smythe-ute/6293894080.html

Was searching CL for Bose speakers and found this. How random.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

StressStrain said:


> https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/d/2001-vw-jetta-vr6-smythe-ute/6293894080.html
> 
> Was searching CL for Bose speakers and found this. How random.


automatic
corvette wheels
cheap ebay headlights
bumper holder on-ers
audi steering wheel










(still neat though.  )


----------



## Vladimir VR6 (May 28, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> Wow! I'll say it again. Wow!
> 
> Don't quote me on that, though.


It's been bothering me all day. What are those headlights off of originally?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Vladimir VR6 said:


> It's been bothering me all day. What are those headlights off of originally?


Look like euro Ford Sierra headlights.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> Look like euro Ford Sierra headlights.


Good eye:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Vladimir VR6 said:


> It's been bothering me all day. What are those headlights off of originally?





A.Wilder said:


> Look like euro Ford Sierra headlights.





spockcat said:


> Good eye:


You guys are kidding right? Those are stock MK4 Jetta (sh*tty) replacement lights.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


> You guys are kidding right? Those are stock MK4 Jetta (sh*tty) replacement lights.


We're talking about the bespoke bently....


----------



## indymcsc (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't think I've ever seen one of these on the road. Nice camo 

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/suzuki-x90-4x4-off-road-on/6315718675.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

indymcsc said:


> I don't think I've ever seen one of these on the road. Nice camo
> 
> https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/suzuki-x90-4x4-off-road-on/6315718675.html


most of the ones i saw were bought by redbull :screwy:










I've seen more an redbull livery than any other oem application :laugh:


----------



## Vladimir VR6 (May 28, 2007)

A.Wilder said:


> Look like euro Ford Sierra headlights.


I believe it.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

indymcsc said:


> I don't think I've ever seen one of these on the road. Nice camo
> 
> https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/suzuki-x90-4x4-off-road-on/6315718675.html


There's one running around Milwaukee with The Punisher logo on the hood :laugh:


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

So I came across this... thing this morning, never heard of it before. At first I thought it was a VW Thing but it turned out to be much stranger than that. Anyone know anything about these?

1970 Citroen Mehari

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/first-4800-takes-it-1970/6299128156.html



> Here we have 1970 Citroen Mehari. Car will but need tank cleaned out. These are EXTREMELY rare in this country! Cars condition decent considering it's age and that it's made plastic!
> 
> This car can driven as is or with very little work or would be a very good start for a restoration, your choice!
> 
> All parts are available, car appears to be complete! It has new tires and canvas ta op section.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

The Mehati is a 2cv based SUV thing. Pretty common in French parts of the world


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

jreed1337 said:


> i generally like these cars, but man what an unflattering picture. looks terrible.
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/ctd/d/2012-lexus-lfa-2d-coupe/6281396045.html


I really hate all the "looks like" posts but that angle really makes me think of the FRS


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

> I have a 1999 Honda Prelude Type SH Auto This car is my current daily driver and has not given me any problems since I got it. The car has two minor rust spots that you can see in the pictures but nothing on the frame or rocker panels. Everything else on the car is mint this car has new stock honda wheels also new engine same sh engine as before runs great clean title in hand new speakers and cd player


$900










https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/900-honda-prelude-clean-runs/6327466406.html


----------



## BigGus21 (Jun 28, 2017)

jreed1337 said:


> bumper holder on-ers


 :laugh: I've always wondered what those were called!!!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GolfTango said:


> $900
> 
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/900-honda-prelude-clean-runs/6327466406.html


automatic =









Then the rust...


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

2 for Monday!

Anyone ever heard of this? I can't find much info and I can't figure out if it is a kit car or actually legit 

Legend Designer Concept Car 1 of 1 Porsche / Corsa Mid Engine 6

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/legend-designer-concept-car-1/6326024303.html



> This is a once in a lifetime opportunity to own a prototype concept vehicle built by a very well known Legend GM Designer William (Bill) Molzon.
> 
> This is 1 of 1 hand built GT38 - This mid-engine air cooled 6 sports car was built from 1963 -1968 and titled in 1970. The car is showing 958 miles and the builder put those miles on himself. Some of the mileage came from a Road Course in Southern California.
> 
> ...






























Second up: a 1991 NSX 

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/91-acura-nsx-supercharged/6328868918.html



> Posting my 5 speed 91 Acura Nsx for sale. It currently has 74 k miles. Ive owned the car for about a year and half and was stock besides the nsxr wing when I bought it. Since my ownership I purchased a bbsc supercharger, walbro fuel pump, injectors, aem fic for it all ( installed by source 1 auto), I installed bc coilovers with the swift spring upgrade, volk te37 wheels powdercoated Spanish gold, dc sport headers, pride v2 exhaust, shorty antennae, and double din carbon fiber radio panel. I have the timing belt kit, water pump etc. (All OEM)And cedar ridge crank pulley shield new in box ready to be installed. BBSC setup came off another nsx that made 400whp. I also have the stock wheels, suspension, exhaust, injectors and antennae for it as well.Car has clean title. Had two minor reports. One being a object falling on the front bumper in storage and the other a parking lot/garage accident. I was told it got backed into. Car is in great shape but does have typical chips on front bumper, couple on hood, has a small crack on pass. side skirt thats not visible when doors shut and minor oxidation spot on roof


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

BRealistic said:


> automatic =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And to cap it off...anything described as "mint" should be automatically disqualified.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

VigorousZX, is this you?

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/d/1991-geo-metro-conversion/6318294409.html


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Reminds me of the old Rodimus Prime Transformers toy I had as a kid.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Batmobile anyone?


----------



## zmt2 (Aug 4, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Batmobile anyone?


Man, that thing must be fast...

It's got like, a 486 DX2 in there!


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

zmt2 said:


> Man, that thing must be fast...
> 
> It's got like, a *486 DX2* in there!




:laugh: alright alright alright alright! hey now, that was a supercar in its day too! I remember mine :laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Omega360 said:


> Anyone ever heard of this? I can't find much info and I can't figure out if it is a kit car or actually legit
> 
> Legend Designer Concept Car 1 of 1 Porsche / Corsa Mid Engine 6


That is so cool! I've never seen nor heard about it before, either, but I am intrigued. It's a cool mash up of various late 1960s - early 1970s styles. I see a little bit of Alfa Romeo 33 Stradale, Fiat Abarth 1300 OT Prototipo, Bradley GT, Lamborghini Urraco, Maserati Merak and others. I'm surprised there haven't been more hillclimb type sports racer specials built around the Corvair Corsa engine.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

1983 Hurst Olds 442 with Lighting Rod shifters.

Car has 30,244 original miles and always has been garaged. 

15th Anniversary Edition

Vehicle is coming out of a private car collection for sale. Not a dealer.

Asking $23,000.


https://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/d/1983-hurst-olds-442/6304145536.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> 1983 Hurst Olds 442 with Lighting Rod shifters.


Pic of said "Lightning Rod" shifters









And more info for those too young to remember.
https://bangshift.com/bangshift1320...tion-banging-gears-with-hurst-lightning-rods/


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

freedomgli said:


> That is so cool! I've never seen nor heard about it before, either, but I am intrigued. It's a cool mash up of various late 1960s - early 1970s styles. I see a little bit of Alfa Romeo 33 Stradale, Fiat Abarth 1300 OT Prototipo, Bradley GT, Lamborghini Urraco, Maserati Merak and others. I'm surprised there haven't been more hillclimb type sports racer specials built around the Corvair Corsa engine.


I'd like to see what that would look like without the goofy stance.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Nealric said:


> I'd like to see what that would look like without the goofy stance.


It's definitely got a strange "Hot Wheels" toy car stance. It would look better with a lower ride height and/or different proportion wheels and tires.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

1974 Austin American Countryman

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1974-austin-american/6327956657.html



> 1974 Austn American Countryman right hand drive 6800 miles. In good running shape. Body has some rough spots. Fun commuter car.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Omega360 said:


> 1974 Austin American Countryman
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1974-austin-american/6327956657.html


filmed from a dream sequence in an 80s television show


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> filmed from a dream sequence in an 80s television show


I'm thinking shots cut from the _Portlandia_ opening.


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1977-pontiac-formula-firebird/6315649046.html

For some reason this just ticks all the right boxes for me today:










"$17000 Firm, well below retail.

W72 400 Pontiac motor is highly sought after. All the W72 blocks were produced in 1977 and used in Formula and Trans Am models from 1977 thru 1979 when they ran out of them. 

This 400 motor was the most horsepower available in ANY GM car during the gas crisis including the Corvette and Camaro."

Numbers match, etc.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

alleghenyman said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1977-pontiac-formula-firebird/6315649046.html
> *
> This 400 motor was the most horsepower available in ANY GM car during the gas crisis including the Corvette and Camaro."*


He forgot: "And can be beaten 0-60 mph by nine out of ten 2017 economy cars for sale today."


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Omega360 said:


> 1974 Austin American Countryman
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1974-austin-american/6327956657.html



This is really cool, I didnt know they made an OG countryman. I find it hilarious that its RHD but its called the American Countryman. What America uses RHD cars?


----------



## Stoked_On_Spool (Mar 19, 2009)

2005 Porsche 911 Carrera, $35,997

Mild mods like Ohlins coilovers and Gundo Hack, but full factory engine replacement at 17,500 miles from IMS failure so engine has 40k miles and chassis has 60k miles

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/cto/6334649098.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


> This is really cool, I didnt know they made an OG countryman. I find it hilarious that its RHD but its called the American Countryman. What America uses RHD cars?


Perhaps this was destined for the Caribbean islands that drive on the left hand side. Guyana and Suriname still drive on the left hand side of the road. They are both in South America.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Damn, that is a nice car and a reasonable price. ^


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

AD HERE



> I am considering the sale of a custom one-of-a-kind Subaru Legacy rock crawler. The car was hand-built using common, readily available and strong parts .it is still a unibody car with sub frames that hold the springs and steering box. It was not simply set on to a four wheel drive truck chassis.
> 
> It still retains the original Subaru 4 cylinder engine that makes more horsepower and torque than a common Toyota 4 cylinder. It is mated to a Toyota w56 5-speed transmission using a custom bellhousing and Tacoma 6 cylinder clutch. It has brand new Marlin crawler built dual transfer cases with triple stick option. These transfer cases have less than 100 miles.
> 
> ...


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://eastnc.craigslist.org/cto/d/chevy-hearse/6315708485.html



> 1995 chevy hearse only has 30,000 miles has the big chevy engine. New tires. Ready to be used for a business or rat rod or custom car. Runs an drives great 3,500 obo call or txt


Never seen a Chevy version of the hearse. Do want!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Youve never seen a Chevy hearse?


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

1978 Subaru Brat - $1500 



> This car needs some TLC. Exhaust needs to be put back on. Has new transmission, need to connect linkage. Vehicle is complete. Runs good. It needs a good home. I have a parts car that can go with it also.


https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/1978-subaru-brat/6334196551.html


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

1974 DATSUN B210 CLEAN TITLE 1 OWNER



> clean title only 48 original miles 1 owner no smog required registration current to 2018 💯 % original no leaks manual transmission everything works pink slip in hand brand new tires really hard to find all maintenance records and books its a really great dependable car 4 cylinder...


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Ha, that's awesome, I have probably seen the Chevy hears but didn't pay attention and assumed it was a cadillac


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Bentley Turbo R

https://reading.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-bentley-turbo/6336868838.html


















Didn't know this was a thing. 550hp is impressive for 1991.


And according to wikipedia, it doesn't produce 550hp. Which the fuel distributor up top should have told me.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

it would be if it made 550hp. They made closer to 300hp. but they did make probably around 500-550ftlbs of torque. Even the final years of those only made 420hp (but almost 700 torks)


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone want a Swiss army vehicle? This thing is seriously cool!

1982 pinzgauer 710 4x4

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1982-pinzgauer-710-4x4/6340817101.html



> 82 pinzgauer 710. 4x4. 4cyl gas motor, 40k miles. manual trans. Has hyd locking diffs. Portal axles! This thing runs and drives really well and will literally climb a mountain.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> $900
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We never made an SH automatic Prelude.


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

alleghenyman said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1977-pontiac-formula-firebird/6315649046.html
> 
> For some reason this just ticks all the right boxes for me today:
> 
> ...


If I only had the room in the driveway and did not just purchase a vehicle, I would also be all over this! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

realpower said:


> Bentley Turbo R
> 
> https://reading.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-bentley-turbo/6336868838.html
> 
> ...


My dad's cousin had one of these, he let me drive it when I was 16. Csb


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

realpower said:


> Bentley Turbo R
> 
> https://reading.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-bentley-turbo/6336868838.html
> 
> ...


That's not a bad deal for that car. I believe the 91 has the better engine management. 

I've looked at these before, for ~20k that's a lot of interesting car for the money. Some gotchas, though:

hydraulic system: unique and can be $$$ to fix
tires are nearly NLA - I think $$ Avon and one Goodyear model meets the cars insane weight/speed requirements in the small (15"? 16"?) size
interior was made from recycled castles so replacement bits are $$


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Omega360 said:


> Anyone want a Swiss army vehicle? This thing is seriously cool!


I've wanted a Pinz for a couple of decades. If it runs halfway decently that seems pretty fair at $7500!


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

Cr4shT3st said:


> That's not a bad deal for that car. I believe the 91 has the better engine management.
> 
> I've looked at these before, for ~20k that's a lot of interesting car for the money. Some gotchas, though:
> 
> ...


All the same, $15k for a classy and practical car with guaranteed future collector value is hard to pass up. These really are built like tanks and supposedly the hydraulic systems are not fragile if properly kept up. I saw several in my area that were daily driven for years in all kinds of weather, and remember as a teenager talking to the elderly gentleman owner of one at a gas station during a snowstorm - he told me "Why wouldn't I drive it everywhere, it's the best car in the world?"

There is surely someone in the UK or Europe making tires for these and similar vintage cars - I've wondered how that works re DOT certification but in Pennsylvania at least a collector car over 25 years old does not require annual inspections.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://greensboro.craigslist.org/cto/d/jaguar-xj6-series/6287021422.html

A series I is pretty rare these days, and the engine's already been fixed.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

88' 924 one owner and only 18k miles. 

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/88-porschek-miles-1-owner-all/6338766913.html




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> We never made an SH automatic Prelude.


You worked on the floor of a Honda manufacturing plant?
Wow, always took you for a lightweight keyboard jockey.
The more you know.
And Honda did- it was a very rare model called the Super Handling Intelligent Transmission.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*I kid.
I wonder if the confusion comes from badge/wheel swaps?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> You worked on the floor of a Honda manufacturing plant?


What are you going on about? 



BRealistic said:


> I wonder if the confusion comes from badge/wheel swaps?


The confusion comes from a stupid owner.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

From the Turbo Bentley:



> Current owner purchased in West Palm Beach in Beverly Hills CA 12 years ago


Wut?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> What are you going on about?


That's just a silly pet peeve of mine, how people cherry pick ownership for something [blank] does just because they work for [blank], while also distancing themselves from bad/negative things done by [blank].
Technically you didn't build anything unless you actually used your hands to make it.
But I digress.



> The confusion comes from a stupid owner.


May have also come from previous owner claim when this owner bought it.
There was a time when every Prelude owner claimed it was an Si.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I actually believe the interiors of these early Cavaliers were fairly high quality- light years better than later "mauled by the bean counters" Cavaliers.


https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/1982-chevy-cavalier-cl/6312983432.html

1982 chevy cavalier, second owner , body very good cond, interior very good cond, engine runs like a watch, trans funtions but dose needs a converter lockup selinoid , has been in storage 10 years, always kept it cuz of excellent mpg, if gas goes to 5.00 a gallon its a good car to have. every thing works like switches gauges ect, breaks are a little stiff from sitting but dose stop fine.asking 1600.00 price lowered now is firm it don't sell ill crush it tiered of peoples low ball bull ****!!! there is only 89,000 original miles on this car they are good for 300,000+miles all parts are still avalible at auto zone . 206-678-two461 phone only no text.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Well you'll need to consider that you're dealing with a crazy person who says that he'll crush it if he doesn't get $1600. Pick n Pull might give him $160 to take it and crush it. Then depending on whether it has the 1.8L or the 2.0L you get 88 or 90HP. On the plus side if you're about to become homeless that looks like a pretty good car to live out of.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This needs some tlc, but definitely rare and cool.










https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-isuzu-mark-rs/6344469508.html

1989 Isuzu I-Mark RS - $1900 (Louisville)

Daily driven needs paint and top part of recaro seats recovered runs a bit rich needs a new fuel regulator but I drive it as is AC is not cold but all there and still has pressure in the system this is a super rare car with the lotus tuned suspension and recaro seats and a 10k rpm tach hits the rev limiter np sams as the JDM Isuzu Gemini ZZ lots of new parts rebuilt top half of motor all new ignition system and all new fuel system and new calipers brakes and rotors and new custom exhaust and tires has had one or two bad oldskool paint jobs
Email if interested


1989 Isuzu I-Mark RS 
condition: fair 
cylinders: 4 cylinders 
drive: fwd 
fuel: gas 
odometer: 112434 
paint color: red 
size: sub-compact 
title status: clean 
transmission: manual 
type: hatchback


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Daily driven needs paint and top part of recaro seats recovered runs a bit rich needs a new fuel regulator but I drive it as is AC is not cold but all there and still has pressure in the system this is a super rare car with the lotus tuned suspension and recaro seats and a 10k rpm tach hits the rev limiter np sams as the JDM Isuzu Gemini ZZ lots of new parts rebuilt top half of motor all new ignition system and all new fuel system and new calipers brakes and rotors and new custom exhaust and tires has had one or two bad oldskool paint jobs
> Email if interested


Does CL charge for punctuation? :banghead:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> 1989 Isuzu I-Mark RS


Definitely a cool little hot hatch. I wish I could save all the cool esoteric cars of my youth like this one. Alas, it seems most cars like this one will continue to fade into obscurity.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> Definitely a cool little hot hatch. I wish I could save all the cool esoteric cars of my youth like this one. Alas, it seems most cars like this one will continue to fade into obscurity.


Hearkens back to s time when almost every cheap car had an actual sport model that had actual performance improvements versus just cosmetic. 

:heart:

That example needs tlc...I'd check for bondo since multiple paint jobs. 
Even if body bad, if the chassis is solid would be a fun auto-cross car.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> This needs some tlc, but definitely rare and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool 



StressStrain said:


> Does CL charge for punctuation? :banghead:


Obviously not, because most CL posters wouldn’t be able to afford it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/1984-audi-coupe-gt/6356755434.html


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

I have never ever heard of this car in my 31 years of kicking ass on this planet. Not even in passing on here.

It's actually _really_ intriguing in that weird ass esoteric French way. 

1961 Renault Caravelle


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

SAV912 said:


> I have never ever heard of this car in my 31 years of kicking ass on this planet. Not even in passing on here.
> 
> It's actually _really_ intriguing in that weird ass esoteric French way.


Those are indeed handsome cars.

Are they mechanically similar/same as the Dauphine? Those are pretty cool too, but quite frumpy compared to this beauty. I could see those two as similar to the Bug/Ghia competition.

The Dauphine for reference:


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Those are indeed handsome cars.
> 
> Are they mechanically similar/same as the Dauphine? Those are pretty cool too, but quite frumpy compared to this beauty. I could see those two as similar to the Bug/Ghia competition.


I have no idea. I'm going to have to read up on it some more when I have some good free time. But so far, I have a new candidate to retaliate with when somebody bitches about how long front and rear overhangs are today. :laugh:


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

That might only be the third Caravelle/Floride I've seen for sale ever in the states. Including the rotted out one at carlilse import this year. I'll dig out a picture of said car. $9800 is a steal for such a rare car. Edit: Wikipedia says 36,000, but I've only ever seen 2 :laugh:

The chassis is the same underneath as a Dauphine from what I remember(like the Ghia/Thing) and the earlier Caravelle/Flouride had the same 845cc engine as the Dauphine. This one is later and should have the 950cc motor.

The convertibles look so ****ing hot with the hardtop on


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Ooh, nice Isuzu, I'd :heart: an impulse turbo. 

350/T5 powered RX7 for $2500

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/for-sale-1984-mazda-rx7-light/6314249424.html


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Ford Aerostar hubcaps on that Cavalier wagon- definitely gonna be dinged a few points at Pebble for that.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/mercury-sable-convertible/6346947108.html


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

MGQ said:


> Ford Aerostar hubcaps on that Cavalier wagon- definitely gonna be dinged a few points at Pebble for that.


:laugh:



@McMike said:


> https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/mercury-sable-convertible/6346947108.html


Are some of those pics actual camera pics of actual camera pics already displayed on a computer monitor or did I just have an acid flashback?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

1991 Grand Prix GTP STICK Coupe

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-grand-prix-gtp-stick/6327779032.html


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

There was one of these for sale locally, I love it. 

! ! CONVERTIBLE - 'VERY RARE ' - '85' TOYOTA CELICA GTS

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/convertible-very-rare-85/6354956682.html


----------



## bc (Sep 24, 2001)

dirt cheap 5-speed swapped SVX in Colorado 

https://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/d/1992-subaru-svx-ls-w-5-speed/6359097436.html


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/cabelas-f350-diesel-4x4/6332667256.html












> One Owner 2009 F350 Cabela's Edition 4 x 4, Diesel 6.4 Liter. *Locking Gun Case in rear and center console*, 20" tires and rims, Bed Cover, B&W Goose Neck and trailer wiring installed in bed. Custom Tough Country Front and Rear Bumper in grey paint, Roll up Bed cover, Spray in bed liner since new. Best looking truck on the road. 150,000 miles. No DEF Fluid.


:biggrinsanta:


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

So cool! 

Cushman Ice Cream Truck - $560










Also, DIGITAL DASH!!!!!!

1986 Audi Coupe GT - $1050


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

Can you post links? I might buy the cushman lol


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

bc said:


> dirt cheap 5-speed swapped SVX in Colorado
> 
> https://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/d/1992-subaru-svx-ls-w-5-speed/6359097436.html


Do want.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Not to everyones liking but I think this is one of the nicest Comanches in the nation.

https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/d/1988-jeep-cherokee-comanche/6344636892.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/mercury-sable-convertible/6346947108.html


i find it hard to believe that this is road legal.. but it is cool imo.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

nopal 6.0 said:


> Not to everyones liking but I think this is one of the nicest Comanches in the nation.
> 
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/d/1988-jeep-cherokee-comanche/6344636892.html


Those are cool little trucks :thumbup:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! 4 litre?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> i find it hard to believe that this is road legal.. but it is cool imo.


You are clearly overestimating what qualifies as "road legal" in some states. In many states, the only requirement to be "road legal" is "pay us money". :laugh:


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Jimbow said:


> Can you post links? I might buy the cushman lol


DO IT!

https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/cto/d/cushman-ice-cream-truck/6341388779.html


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

patrikman said:


> Do want.


Me too.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> i find it hard to believe that this is road legal.. but it is cool imo.


Road legal, yes. Roadworthy, no.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

patrikman said:


> There was one of these for sale locally, I love it.
> 
> ! ! CONVERTIBLE - 'VERY RARE ' - '85' TOYOTA CELICA GTS
> 
> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/convertible-very-rare-85/6354956682.html


This is awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

So this caught my eye...not because of Civic but because of gun :laugh:

https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-honda-civic-wagovan/6370371979.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

kickapoo said:


> So this caught my eye...not because of Civic but because of gun :laugh:


Good news, the stains on the seats aren't blood stains.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

kickapoo said:


> So this caught my eye...not because of Civic but because of gun :laugh:
> 
> https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-honda-civic-wagovan/6370371979.html


must be a tcler


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stromaluski said:


> You are clearly overestimating what qualifies as "road legal" in some states. In many states, the only requirement to be "road legal" is "pay us money". :laugh:


Oh, I know.
That's where I live- as long as it has a vin and title, you can pay to tag it.
They don't even look at the parking lot to see if it has four tires and a clear windshield.

I guess maybe I should have said 
"I am surprised Ford issues that car a vin and sold it to the public."
That's obviously a one off with extensive structural changes- and liability issues usually cause them to get crushed when the company deems them part the sell by date, or they are sold without a vin as a show car.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> There was one of these for sale locally, I love it.
> 
> ! ! CONVERTIBLE - 'VERY RARE ' - '85' TOYOTA CELICA GTS
> 
> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/convertible-very-rare-85/6354956682.html


Is very rare in manual form.
These are very solidly built good driving cruisers.. but they are not sports cars.
I had the lightest GTS version (notchback coupe with crank windows and no a/c) and it wasn't considered fast even back in the early/mid 90s when I had it. But it handled and broke very well, was comfortable, and externally easy/satisfying to work on.
If mine was a/c equipped, I would have kept it much longer.
But I did put 75k miles on it in 3 years...not bad for a $2500 used car.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

nopal 6.0 said:


> Not to everyones liking but I think this is one of the nicest Comanches in the nation.
> 
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/d/1988-jeep-cherokee-comanche/6344636892.html


Beautiful...*but $22K?!* Hell no.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

kickapoo said:


> So this caught my eye...not because of Civic but because of gun :laugh:
> 
> https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-honda-civic-wagovan/6370371979.html


I actually didn’t notice until I read 
What I noticed was those filthy seats. Absolutely disgusting. It amazes me that people put time and money into mods, but none in cleaning it up. Just a pet peeve of mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

88c900t said:


> Wow! 4 litre?


Yup, those had the "Renix" injection 4.0L


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Suckers want to hate my 98.










https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/1984-oldsmobile-98-regency/6353587989.html



> 1984 Oldsmobile 98 Regency. This was the last year for the GM big full size full frame Olds 98, Buick Electra and the Cadillac DeVille. Silver with a blue padded top and blue plush velour interior. Fully loaded including rare seldom ordered options such as the fiber optics, twin power seats on both sides with recliners, tempmatic climate control, ect. It has the original working Stereo Cassette player. The padded vinyl top is in excellent condition and so is the headliner. The car runs and drives great. The original paint is a bit faded but the car still looks good. Just drove the car on a 75 mile trip on the highway with no issues. Cruises at 70 with no problems. Asking a reasonable 1500. Cash talks but no silly lowball offers will be considered. There is nothing to fuss about at this low price. There are other 98s online priced much higher. Please leave your phone number for a reply. Thank you.


Do want. Especially for $1500. But wait...



> including rare seldom ordered options such as the* fiber optics*


Had no idea this was how GM illuminated the keyholes, rear lamp monitors, etc. Impressive.


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

GolfTango said:


> Beautiful...*but $22K?!* Hell no.


When I was looking for a truck a few years back, I started out looking for a Comanche. They were either cheap, rusty hulks or crazy expensive minters, kinda like the BMW E30 market is getting.


----------



## indymcsc (Aug 13, 2007)

Very rare

_Sportcross Wagon (rare). Cleans up nice. Runs, shifts and drives smooth. It's a Lexus! Rebuilt title due to rear bumper damage. Bumper repaired and spare tire housing straightened, remounted muffler. Brand new tires, new front brake pads and rotors. Completely loaded for the year. No warning lights. Everything works. $5500 obo. Call or text 
_

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/2003-lexus-is300/6367397855.html


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

God I'm seriously tempted to pick that Olds 98 up. I love the seats in those things! $1500 seems like a decent buy and it's a GM V8 what could go wrong :laugh:


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

3 for Friday!

First: a 1987 Ferrari 328 GTS for $80k

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-ferrari-328-gts/6351786845.html



> 1987 Ferrari 328 GTS
> fuel: gas
> odometer: 34000
> title status: clean
> ...




























Second: a nice 1967 AUSTIN-HEALEY 3000 MK III for $120k  Pretty clean but not worth the price.

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/1967-austin-healey-3000-mk/6370529482.html



> This beautiful car has the original 3 liter motor with twin SU carbs and a four speed manual transmission with overdrive. It has chrome front fender mounted side mirrors, walnut burl wood dash, Smith’s gauges, telescopic steering column, Mota-Lita wood rim alloy steering wheel, front disc brakes, red leather upholstery, wool carpets, and chrome wire wheels.
> The Austin-Healey 3000 is a British sports car built from 1959 to 1967, and is the best known of the "big Healey" models. The car's bodywork was made by Jensen Motors, and the vehicles were assembled by Austin-Healey at the Abingdon works.
> The 3-litre 3000 was a highly successful car, which won its class in many European rallies in its heyday and is still raced in classic car competitions by enthusiasts today.




























Third: a 1982 Alfa Romeo gtv6 (fastback coupe anyone?) for $5k

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1982-alfa-romeo-gtvmi-one/6364496396.html



> Up for sale 1982 Alfa Romeo gtv6 in mint condition no rust anywhere on car,original paint with zero blemishes interior in ex condition all chrome in perfect condition.
> The motor has been taken out and disassembled as the owner wanted to go from 9.5-1 to 10.5-1 compression....it has all the parts and has been steered in plastic bins.everything is bagged and labeled.it has all the newborn parts still in original boxes with receipts ..I see over 2k in new parts wit receipts ..again he said it has everything needed


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Anyone want to go camping? 

1990 VW SYNCRO Camper Vanagon $89,900 

https://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-vw-syncro-camper-vanagon/6305034554.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That's a very expensive set of inner driving lights for a Scirocco...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

GolfTango said:


> Suckers want to hate my 98.


Our neighbors across the street had a light metallic blue one when I was a kid. 

Pay no attention to our neighborhood talk show. I was always destined to work in TV. :laugh:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

mikegilbert said:


> Our neighbors across the street had a light metallic blue one when I was a kid.
> 
> Pay no attention to our neighborhood talk show. I was always destined to work in TV. :laugh:


All sorts of awesome there!


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

I had a super clean one of those, with a DIESEL. Sold on ebay for $6400..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7766001-Rollin-Coal!-Olds-Diesel-content


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> That's a very expensive set of inner driving lights for a Scirocco...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDIBUGMAN (May 15, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> Suckers want to hate my 98.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! I always thought it was so advanced. The 78 Caddy my Mom had was illuminated the same way. Seemed so futuristic back then,


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/1992-vw-corrado-slc-vr6-with/6361131510.html



> 1992 VW Corrado SLC VR6 with only 48K miles - $16500 (Gaithersburg)
> 
> 1992 Flash Red VW Corrado SLC VR6 with only 48K miles. Its been with the original owner for 23 years up until 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

A nice white on blue '92 Accord wagon with a stick just showed up on ours (180k, $2500)
https://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/d/1992-honda-accord-mint/6368432808.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

HHHNNNGGG I want this so bad :banghead:

Caterham 7 Super Sprint - $25900

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/caterham-7-super-sprint/6373745164.html



> A rare opportunity to own one of the most exciting drivers cars ever made, it is a genuine factory built Caterham and not a cheap copy made from an old Spitfire that somebody built in their shed. It is a 1992 SuperSprint model with the 1.4L Rover K series engines, 16 valve and fuel injection which revs to 7500rpm, rated around 125hp which doesn't sound like much but in a car that weighs about 1200lbs makes for an excellent power to weight ratio. This low weight also makes the stopping and cornering ability that is hard to describe, nothing puts you in touch with the road like a Caterham. This particular low mileage car has many desirable options such as the high performance stainless exhaust system with side exit, it sounds amazing from idle to redline. It has adjustable brake bias from inside the passenger compartment, quick ratio steering rack, limited slip differential, 5 speed manual box, rpm shift light, track day roll bar, 4 point harnesses, external battery cutoff , 13" light weight alloy wheels with performance tires. The side protection bar is removable with 3 bolts ( I just love the look of it). It does have side screens and tonneau cover for weather protection. The fenders have a carbon fiber look wrap on them which adds to the race car look, the paint shows well but there are chips and dings from 25 years of driving, this is not a show car but will turn heads everywhere you take it. I have owned several Caterham's and this one is by far the most fun to drive, the revvy, light weight engine has instant response and with the quick steering and huge grip I can't think of many cars that could keep up with it on a twisty road, every drive is an experience!


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/1992-vw-corrado-slc-vr6-with/6361131510.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a chance in hell. :screwy:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Omega360 said:


> HHHNNNGGG I want this so bad :banghead:
> 
> Caterham 7 Super Sprint - $25900
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/caterham-7-super-sprint/6373745164.html


❤

I’d rather have the Ford Duratec motor, but I’d take that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I just posted my beloved Cayman S on Craigslist for sale in Danville, CA. A Wolf in Frog's clothing with a 3.8L race-bred engine by Vision Motorsports, TPC Racing Stage 4 suspension, two sets of wheels and tires, Girodisc brakes, Quaife LSD, tuned and covered with all the goodies.



















https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/2007-porsche-cayman-modified/6376952110.html


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I just posted my beloved Cayman S...


I know you really liked taking that car to the track, but I would have to guess there will be something special that replaces it in your garage.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

1990 Toyota Camry DLX - $2000 



> One owner car with low mileage. Interior in excellent condition. AC is cold. Only 115421 miles.


https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-toyota-camry-dlx/6359357070.html


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

GolfTango said:


> 1990 Toyota Camry DLX - $2000
> 
> 
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-toyota-camry-dlx/6359357070.html


Looks like a POS beat-up Toyota appliance to me...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Looks like a POS beat-up Toyota appliance to me...


Sooooo... I think you’re unfamiliar with the term “beat-up”. 

This thing is 28 years old. I’d wager that much less than 1% of cars make it to 28 looking _half_ this good.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Looks like a POS Toyota appliance to me...


Fixed.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> Sooooo... I think you’re unfamiliar with the term “beat-up”.
> 
> This thing is 28 years old. I’d wager that much less than 1% of cars make it to 28 looking _half_ this good.


This. But I'm puzzled why he posted a Camry that wasn't an Alltrac 5 speed. I saw one once with 350K miles. 


Anyway, wow. junk is far more expensive these days than it was just 2 or 3 years ago. This was the only thing I found (sub 1990 with manual check marked) that was interesting. Rust free/partially restored with a fully rebuilt 1200 and a newer 5 speed. 

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1977-honda-civic/6377190308.html


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

adrew said:


> A nice white on blue '92 Accord wagon with a stick just showed up on ours (180k, $2500)
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/d/1992-honda-accord-mint/6368432808.html






God damn it, do I ever want this. I'm almost tempted to fly down and drive it back.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

^ I know, I was really tempted to get it. Don't really need it, but _want_ it.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

88c900t said:


> This was the only thing I found (sub 1990 with manual check marked) that was interesting. Rust free/partially restored with a fully rebuilt 1200 and a newer 5 speed.
> 
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1977-honda-civic/6377190308.html


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: thanks for sharing. That's a nice Civic. Glad to see it's got a nicely built 1200cc and not a newer Honda engine.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

freedomgli said:


> thanks for sharing. That's a nice Civic. Glad to see it's got a nicely built 1200cc and not a newer Honda engine.


My family had one, I was pretty young but remember riding around in it. Never had any real issues, other than rust. Japan hadn't figured how to deal with northeast North American winter salted roads yet back then.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

88c900t said:


> This. But I'm puzzled why he posted a Camry that wasn't an Alltrac 5 speed. I saw one once with 350K miles.
> 
> 
> Anyway, wow. junk is far more expensive these days than it was just 2 or 3 years ago. This was the only thing I found (sub 1990 with manual check marked) that was interesting. Rust free/partially restored with a fully rebuilt 1200 and a newer 5 speed.
> ...


I think $5900 is a decent price for this. I do want.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

adrew said:


> A nice white on blue '92 Accord wagon with a stick just showed up on ours (180k, $2500)
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/d/1992-honda-accord-mint/6368432808.html


Oh damn that’s nice. I could daily that thing. :heart:




GolfTango said:


> I think $5900 is a decent price for this. I do want.


Yeah, I could drive that too. I would not, however, daily that one. I can only imagine what that thing sounds like driven in anger.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/lifted-93-miata/6379159291.html?lang=en&cc=gb



> Lifted 93 Miata - $1800 (knoxville)


This is very near me.
https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/jaguar-small-block-chevy/6362784295.html?lang=en&cc=gb



> Nice Jaguar with V8 conversion... Has the 5.7L (350) engine and 350 tubro transmission. Runs and drives good. $2900.00 OBO.. Please call for more information....


https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1968-chevy-van/6378979645.html?lang=en&cc=gb


> 1968 Chevy Van - $5500 (Maryville)
> 1968 Chevy 108 sportvan deluxe G10 with the original 250 6 cylinder 4.1L and automatic power glide 2 speed transmission almost ready to prime and paint this is a hard to find van that's not rusted out ready to make into an original cruiser / bike hauler. I'm working on another car now and need to let it go. Van is registered running and driving anywhere you want to go
> 
> New battery fresh engine oil and Filter
> ...


https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/91-suzuki-carry-4x4/6377581274.html?lang=en&cc=gb


> 91 Suzuki Carry 4x4 - $5200 (Sevierville)
> 
> Good for around town or hunting 45mpg 65mph right hand drive very easy to drive. Please call Dave


And this is a perfect example of - just being rare doesn't make it valuable.
This is just bleh.
https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/rare-nissan-convertible/6363792826.html?lang=en&cc=gb



> Rare Nissan convertible - $6500 (Maynardville)
> 82 Nissan 200 Sx convertible 40k autal miles
> Exstremly rare car only a few made car in great
> Shape been under coated from front bumper to rear bumper


https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-bmw-e24-635csi/6360185841.html?lang=en&cc=gb



> 1987 BMW E24 635CSi - $12500 (Loudon)
> General Info
> 
> 3.4 Liter "big six" inline 6-cylinder engine
> ...


polar opposite here

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-dodge-colt-with-only-34k/6376737440.html?lang=en&cc=gb



> 1986 Dodge Colt with only 34k Miles (Grandmaw's car) - $3000 (Fountain City)
> 1986 Dodge Colt
> condition: excellent
> cylinders: 4 cylinders
> ...


Haven't seen one of these on the road in many years.
https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/rare-1986-amc-eagle-limited/6355663363.html?lang=en&cc=gb



> RARE 1986 AMC Eagle Limited Wagon AWD 90k Miles!!!! - $7000 (Maryville)
> 
> 1986 AMC Eagle Limited
> ALL ORIGINAL!!!!
> ...


https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/lincoln-versailles-1978/6346998380.html?lang=en&cc=gb



> Lincoln Versailles 1978 - $2750 (Sevierville)
> 
> Disco era survivor! All original.
> 302 V8, PW, AT, AC, Leather Interior, factory aluminum wheels, new tires. Odometer shows 59480 ( not sure that's accurate).Would be great restoration project or just good car to drive.
> ...


and omg I want this... I had this exact truck in the 90s except 360!

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1973-ford-100-black-beauty/6373380431.html?lang=en&cc=gb



> 1973 Ford F-100 Black Beauty - $4000 (Sevierville)
> 
> For sale 1973 Ford F-100. Matching numbers. Has 302 V-8 with 3 speed on column. Was a daily driver. Bought as a father and son project for restoration but, due to illness and son lost interest we decided to sale. Recent tune up and all new filters. Oil change and filter. PCV valve, New shocks, New tail pipe, New starter, New floor pans, New carpet, New dashboard, New upholstered seat, New headliner, New door panels, New window cranks, Recent paint job, Starts and runs good. It doesn't have AC, Radio, or any other modern day accessories. Pretty much a plain simple truck. Other than some minor work, Will make a good restore or work truck. Have a new fender, Valve cover gasket, Oil pan gasket, Rear seal, Door gaskets for cab, Ign switch, Battery cables, Extra back window and grill ready to install. Even have a full size tool box to go with it. Clear Tn Title in hand. We have over $5,000.00 invested willing to sale for $4,000.00 firm. No trades, Cash only.
> 
> ...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Man, that ‘68 Chevy van would make a killer shop truck for us. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Well, this is *unexpected*.

*
Porsche 911 1996 - $40000*



> Great 911 polar silver,*supercharged*, Bilstien sport suspension,runs and drives great,


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

adrew said:


> ^ I know, I was really tempted to get it. Don't really need it, but _want_ it.


Do it and drive it for six months, then drive it up here to PA and sell it to me. That gives me time to expand my garage.:beer:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

'77 4wd Subaru

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/1977-subaru-wagon/6352013130.html



























Trabant 601

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/trabant-601s/6365081396.html


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

that 993 is really cool and not crazily overpriced


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Scam-a-rama, but bizzarely worded:

https://modesto.craigslist.org/cto/d/03-honda-accordpre-1976-hot/6379439321.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> This needs some tlc, but definitely rare and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daily driven?
Confirmed today.
It drove by me while I was sitting at a red light.. I was like "no way".


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Daily driven?
> Confirmed today.
> It drove by me while I was sitting at a red light.. I was like "no way".


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Daily driven?
> Confirmed today.
> It drove by me while I was sitting at a red light.. I was like "no way".


Wow. But parts availability would scare me. 


Even so, I'd love an Impluse turbo- RWD turbo 4 hatch.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/1960-porsche-356-early/6381449604.html



> 1960 Porsche 356 (early B) - Stripped - $2000 (Manassas)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes! I know cars can be "restored" from thin air using little more than legal title and boatloads of cash and new parts. But what would you do with this thing? Where do you even start if you tried to repair this rust bucket? I imagine if you wanted to build an Outlaw 356 there are better ways to do it than to start with this pile.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/1960-porsche-356-early/6381449604.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! I know cars can be "restored" from thin air using little more than legal title and boatloads of cash and new parts. But what would you do with this thing? Where do you even start if you tried to repair this rust bucket? I imagine if you wanted to build an Outlaw 356 there are better ways to do it than to start with this pile.


Could you build a car from scratch and swap the vin plates?
How much of he original car needs to be n the new one to count as same car?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Could you build a car from scratch and swap the vin plates?
> How much of he original car needs to be n the new one to count as same car?


Can you? Yes. Is it legal? Well, that depends on who you ask, who is doing the work, what their intent is, what kind of vehicle it is, how old the original vehicle is, etc. VIN tampering laws vary from state to state and all the details aren't spelled out in the laws as they're written. One must also consider jurisprudence and legal precedent. There is no hard and fast rule for how much of the original car must remain.

If you made a business doing this, you could be running afoul of all sorts of regulations. If you're rebuilding a commercial motor vehicle other rules apply (see Glider Kits). If you're attempting to import a vehicle that's been substantially rebuilt in the foreign country prior to import to the USA yet another set of rules apply. And if you're Boyd Coddington, then another set of rules apply. But if you're just some regular guy working out of your home garage, doing it one time to this particular Porsche 356, and your intent is not to defraud anyone then generally speaking this is a gray area of the law. See Theseus's paradox. Your best bet is to document everything thoroughly, disclose everything to any future buyer and your insurance company, and be careful with self-disclosure to government authorities.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

2 for Tuesday!

Crap car, but I laughed at the decal on the dash:

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-miata-needs-new/6355772548.html



> 179k, new top, coilovers, front lip, side skirts, vlsd, muffler delete, tinted windows, nrg setup with avenue wheel, flower VIP shift knob, double din touch radio, kenwood speakers, clean black interior. Led headlights, just put a good license plate garnish panel on. Wife was driving it and u joints on driveshaft are bad now. Can be drive but don't recommend it.





















And a sweet 60's era Ford van:

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1965-ford-window-van-rare/6385647693.html



> 1965 ford econoline window van . owned by Ga Tech . Motor & Trans rebuilt Cranks & runs GREAT.
> This is a rare bird . Body has some rust Needs brakes . Aftermarket wheels west coast mirrors .. This is a
> restorable van. If you or youre family watched scoobie do . This van is a double for the mystery machine.
> This is a cash deal with bill of sale
> The Van is trailerable . Cranks& runs 2 of the 4 brake drums are on line.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Omega360 said:


> And a sweet 60's era Ford van:
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1965-ford-window-van-rare/6385647693.html


That guy must have been HIGH since the 60s to put that price on it.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> That guy must have been HIGH since the 60s to put that price on it.


Wonder if he accidentally included an extra zero in the price?


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> That guy must have been HIGH since the 60s to put that price on it.


take a zero off and it's still too high.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

realpower said:


> take a zero off and it's still too high.


Perhaps he forgot the decimal point. $750.00! :laugh:

Actually that _could_ be it. $750is pretty cheap, but it _can’t_ be $75,000.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Wonder if he accidentally included an extra zero in the price?





realpower said:


> take a zero off and it's still too high.





Air and water do mix said:


> Perhaps he forgot the decimal point. $750.00! :laugh:
> 
> Actually that _could_ be it. $750is pretty cheap, but it _can’t_ be $75,000.


Or his wife told him to sell it.
This way he can say he tried but no one was interested. So he should just keep it and finish the project then try to sell it again.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Wonder if he accidentally included an extra zero in the price?


Or two...

I might pay $750.00


----------



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)

Shameless plug 
https://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/cto/d/1998-bmw-e36-m3/6384654101.html


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Or his wife told him to sell it.
> This way he can say he tried but no one was interested. So he should just keep it and finish the project then try to sell it again.


Ha ha, I see you have been married a while.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Ha ha, I see you have been married a while.


:biggrinsanta:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Nateblizzy said:


> Shameless plug
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/cto/d/1998-bmw-e36-m3/6384654101.html


Is your car located in Brooklyn, NY or Silver Spring, MD? I almost flagged this yesterday based on license plate not matching the location, but the description seemed genuine so I didn't. Is this MD listing you gaming CL or is it a scam?

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/1998-bmw-e36-m3-coupe/6384654368.html


----------



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> Is your car located in Brooklyn, NY or Silver Spring, MD? I almost flagged this yesterday based on license plate not matching the location, but the description seemed genuine so I didn't. Is this MD listing you gaming CL or is it a scam?
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/1998-bmw-e36-m3-coupe/6384654368.html


In Brooklyn for another week, then moving to storage in the D.C. area when I go for Thanksgiving (where I'm from originally).
Looking to sell this week though.
Thanks for not flagging!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Nateblizzy said:


> Thanks for not flagging!


Good luck with the sale.


----------



## 1.8tCrayon (May 13, 2011)

1978 Pontiac Sunbird Sport Safari - $7900


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/cto/d/1996-ford-mustang-gt-modified/6356716758.html

What....the.....****


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Now that's cool.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

GraphiteAZ said:


> https://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/cto/d/1996-ford-mustang-gt-modified/6356716758.html
> 
> What....the.....****


I hope he has removed the passenger side airbag! 










I imagine the front is beautiful like the rest. :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> I hope he has removed the passenger side airbag!


From the ad.



> Has no mandatory safety equipment.


:biggrinsanta:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Mustang interior is too plasticky, they said.

I got this, he said.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's another nice RX-7 exactly like the one I should have bought. 

https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/d/1989-mazda-rx7-convertible/6379032008.html









Overpriced time capsule Celebrity

https://images.craigslist.org/00L0L_eHciBh0Reyg_600x450.jpg









Rusty jeepster
https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1967-jeep-jeepster/6373523272.html









86 Bonneville

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-pontiac-bonneville/6348836988.html









Clean 240SX Vert. Auto, as all verts were. 
https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1994-nissan-240sx-convertible/6359256811.html









74 Eldo convertible.
https://appleton.craigslist.org/ctd/d/74-cadillac-convertible/6358069235.html









77 Impala... with a 283?:sly:
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/77-chevrolet-impala-coupe/6384743427.html









2 Omnis for $500
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/barn-findmile-plym-horizon/6369670958.html









Wow, nice 86 5.0 5 speed vert.
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-mustang-gt-5-liter/6380047072.html









1st gen prelude
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-honda-prelude/6365884861.html









Datsun 510 wagon project
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-datsun-510/6365589973.html









71 Custom 88 455.
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/1971-oldsmobile-delta-custum/6327965794.html









"Muscle Collectors car" (5 speed!)
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-muscle-collector-car/6327777198.html









Super coupe (the other kind)
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/52-crosley-super-coupe/6355136779.html









Low mile Custom cruiser
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-olds-wagonoriginal-miles/6344224896.html









Diesel Nissan 720 4x4
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-nissan-720-diesel-price/6339599694.html









"Syncros are typical Alfa"
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/1984-alfa-romeo-gtv6/6373603044.html









CHEAP 4th gen SL300
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/cto/d/mercedes-benz-300sl-sl-1990/6365057554.html









Fiat Spyder 850
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1972-fiat-spyder-850/6379193963.html


----------



## phatrabbitzz2 (Nov 22, 2003)

This has a few gems in it...
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/2012-silver-subaru-wrx/6388934975.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

these scams are lame

https://fayetteville.craigslist.org/cto/d/porsche-911/6390332607.html

original ad: https://www.europeancollectibles.com/vehicles/67/1967-porsche-911-coupe


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

88c900t said:


> 1st gen prelude
> https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-honda-prelude/6365884861.html


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

I want that 850 spyder. Not a bad price, I’ve seen them go for a lot more. Very unique little car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

Took me a bit to get to posting this because of the .gif above me... 

ANYWAYS, found this gem.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/1989-thunderbird-supercoupe/6391442366.html



> Reasonable SERIOUS Offers considered.
> Come and take a look!!!!!!!! Car needs NOTHING!
> Low Miles, ZERO RUST, runs AWESOME, NEW TIRES, EVERYTHING WORKS including AC
> 
> ...


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

I love the Thunderbird SC so much but hate when they don't have an asking price, Craigslist isn't f'ing eBay. Wonder how much he is looking to get?


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I love the Thunderbird SC so much but hate when they don't have an asking price, Craigslist isn't f'ing eBay. Wonder how much he is looking to get?


It says in the ad that he's asking 8100.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I love the Thunderbird SC so much but hate when they don't have an asking price, Craigslist isn't f'ing eBay. Wonder how much he is looking to get?


$8,100 as listed in the ad.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Missed in the hyperbole wall of text :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

GolfTango said:


>





2ohgti said:


> I want that 850 spyder. Not a bad price, I’ve seen them go for a lot more. Very unique little car


Those are my favorites of that big list. :heart:

I agree that $2500 seems pretty good for that 850. 


But I laugh that he would trade it for a ‘70s Porsche. What derelict 914 could you get for $2500 nowadays? It’d be rusty, the interior full of leaves, dogs would have eaten the upholstery and the engine would be frozen. :laugh:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> Those are my favorites of that big list. :heart:
> 
> I agree that $2500 seems pretty good for that 850.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Gotta post 10+ to make it worth it for me:laugh:

I actually did see a running 914 a couple years back for $3500. Had all the rust in the usual spots, was an undesireable 1.7l injection and leaked oil like an old Volkswagen. Also, you'd be surprised how many 944s are for sale in Wisconsin, and usuallu sub 5 grand.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

88c900t said:


> Thanks! Gotta post 10+ to make it worth it for me:laugh:
> 
> I actually did see a running 914 a couple years back for $3500. Had all the rust in the usual spots, was an undesireable 1.7l injection and leaked oil like an old Volkswagen. Also, you'd be surprised how many 944s are for sale in Wisconsin, and usuallu sub 5 grand.


“Rust in the usual spots” means about to break in two, amirite? :laugh:

For the record, the 1.7 is more desirable than the 1.8 and it isn’t even close! That 1.8had a different injection system and different heads, all of which needs to be tossed to make it perform as it should.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> “Rust in the usual spots” means about to break in two, amirite? :laugh:
> 
> For the record, the 1.7 is more desirable than the 1.8 and it isn’t even close! That 1.8had a different injection system and different heads, all of which needs to be tossed to make it perform as it should.



Ahh, I had no Idea. 

Never was a fan of that dog-leg shift pattern, or the speedo in 30 mph increments:screwy::laugh: If I recall, had two holes behind the seats, the battery box, Frunk and trunk etc....

Funnily enough, that was the same time (late 2015) that I looked at that 70s Civic. So slow, and manual steering was odd with Fwd. Dont know which engine that had. Was a 76 witha 5 speed. Or a 78 witha dif engine. 

*1.7 was 80 HP iirc*


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

88c900t said:


> Ahh, I had no Idea.
> 
> Never was a fan of that dog-leg shift pattern, or the speedo in 30 mph increments:screwy::laugh: If I recall, had two holes behind the seats, the battery box, Frunk and trunk etc....
> 
> ...


I don’t mind the dog leg pattern, but I’m a weirdo. 

1.7 was 80 hp, 1.8 was 76 and the 2.0 developed 90-95. If memory serves the 914/6 made 110.

That’s _part_ of the story, but the other part was drivability. The 1.8 was hindered by a different injection system and smog controls, so it wasn’t as smooth as the others. Also, while 110 hp seems weak for the 6, it was a screamer and should’ve been much more pleasant to drive. I’d like to know firsthand.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Air and water do mix said:


> “Rust in the usual spots” means about to break in two, amirite? :laugh:
> .......


Please do not underestimate the value of floors that are rusted through. It gives you the opportunity to examine the surface of the road, without having to see through the windshield, which is probably cracked/pitted/scratched/yellowed. :laugh:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

the want is strong with this one.


https://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=2118882


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is what appears to be a really clean and cared for 330i ZHP with Manuel no less:

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/2004-bmw-330i-zhp-6-speed/6395194892.html



> Selling my 2004 ZHP 6 speed. It has been VERY well taken care of its entire life, with almost all of the service being done at BMW up until a few years ago. Currently the car has 158k miles, but it looks and drives like it has 20k. There are ZERO noises, rattles, leaks, etc...
> 
> The past 2 years, it has had many new parts, which include, Bilstein shocks and struts, Lemforder front control arms, LCA bushings, sway bar links, sway bar bushings, engine and transmission mounts. Brembo blank rotors and pads, new CSL style wheels with Hankook Ventus EVO2 tires. The engine has all new CCV parts, DISA valve, intake boots, water pump, radiator, thermostat, fan clutch, BimmerBrakes Gen 3 headers, RK Tunes flash tune, new O2 sensors, new belts and tensioners and to top it off, a new battery. New headlight lenses were also installed.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

This is well written. I'd buy him a beer.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/d/1998-bmw-318ti-fixer-upper/6389549710.html


> --> Why sit on the couch eating corn chips when you could be out restoring this Valiant Charger* to it`s former glory? <--
> 1998 BMW 318ti. Automatic, A/C, Factory AM/FM wC/D Changer and weather bands, Power sunroof, power windows/locks, cruise, traction control, factory tools, lotta new stuff. Clean title. $350.
> 
> Here we have a hatchback with new starter** (this alone is a $600 job), new belts, tensioner, pulleys, hoses, alternator, brake caliper, power steering fluid reservoir with integrated filter, rear hatch gas cartridges, and like new Kumho Ecsta LX tires. Pretty nice designerly interior.
> ...


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

Soarer
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/1991-toyota-soarer-rhd/6371984428.html


> Up for sale is my 1991 Toyota Soarer.
> 
> VIN# JZZ30-005120
> Mileage: 63500km or 39648mi
> ...


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Omega360 said:


> Here is what appears to be a really clean and cared for 330i ZHP with Manuel no less:


I was thinking that's a low price compared to what i paid ~3 yrs ago (same car basically) but based on the zhpmafia FS boards, prices have dropped a bit.


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

*Studebaker Weasel*

https://fayar.craigslist.org/cto/d/1945-studebaker-m29-weasel/6381690380.html










I am going to go see that Thursday:laugh:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

1999 Suzuki Jimny in Winnipeg Manitoba


















https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...-samurai-4x4-very-unique-to-canada/1315266250


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2001 Mexican Bug in Texas

https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/d/vw-bug-ultima-edition/6396390238.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Dasher. :heart:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

This seems like a steal:

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/d/rare-sporty-bmw-318-ti/6392308272.html

The guy doesn't know what he has, it seems. Asked him which motor is swapped in and he had no clue but sent me a pic. Visually, it's an M or S52, based on oil cap location.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

I love Mexi Beetles, I just don't trust any of the them currently. I'll wait for the 25 year rule to buy an Ultima.


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

R32 GTR

https://youngstown.craigslist.org/cto/d/91-nissan-skyline-gtr/6401527302.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Lithium Lotus said:


> R32 GTR


"also the rims do NOT come with car!"

What about the lift kit?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

@McMike said:


> "also the rims do NOT come with car!"
> 
> What about the lift kit?


That is terrible isn't it? That's a 10k skyline, tops.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VadGTI said:


> This seems like a steal:
> 
> https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/d/rare-sporty-bmw-318-ti/6392308272.html
> 
> The guy doesn't know what he has, it seems. Asked him which motor is swapped in and he had no clue but sent me a pic. Visually, it's an M or S52, based on oil cap location.


Considering the hard to figure out issues you can have with a stock old BMW, I really don't want a Frankenstein pig in a poke.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Salvage 996 6-speed with 74k for $8,500?










https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/1999-porsche-911-carerra-6/6400146647.html


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1994-ford-probe-gt/6402106226.html


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Lithium Lotus said:


> R32 GTR
> R32 Skyline
> 
> Looking for cash and or trade for my 91 Nissan Skyline GTR *value 25k* .. also the rims do NOT come with car! Call or text serious inquiries only.


There's no better way to devalue an item than to claim 'valued at'. Toothbrushes, cars, whatever - if it says 'valued at', move the decimal to the left.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lithium Lotus said:


> R32 GTR
> 
> https://youngstown.craigslist.org/cto/d/91-nissan-skyline-gtr/6401527302.html


Is it stolen?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Lithium Lotus said:


> R32 GTR
> 
> https://youngstown.craigslist.org/cto/d/91-nissan-skyline-gtr/6401527302.html


So is homeboy going to just deliver the car up on blocks or what?


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

72 Jeep Commando










https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/jeep-commando/6403824951.html


85 Capri










https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/1985-capri/6403811648.html

66 Mustang GT










https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/1966-mustang-gt302-cobra-motor/6397941163.html

69 Austin/Sprite Bugeye for resto










https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/bugeye-sprite-austin-healy-mg/6396635036.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> This seems like a steal:
> 
> https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/d/rare-sporty-bmw-318-ti/6392308272.html


I love 318ti and this one appears to be decent except for the salvage title. If it didn't have the salvage title it would be a steal even without the engine swap, especially if it's been a rust free SoCal car all its life. The engine swap, if done right, definitely adds value. If done poorly, it might be a toss-up between this and a M42 car. I'd want to know more about why it has a salvage title.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

16yo me really wants this



jaweber said:


> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1994-ford-probe-gt/6402106226.html


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Cr4shT3st said:


> 16yo me really wants this


As a teen, I was enamored with the digital equalizer. I wanted blue GT manual in a bad way.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

woah

https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/d/lotus-esprit-12-project/6395256975.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cr4shT3st said:


> woah
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/d/lotus-esprit-12-project/6395256975.html


Great! British and German electrical systems with a dose of high $$$$ German engine. What could go wrong?!?!?


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

Factory V8 4 speed '80 Granada.

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/d/1978-ford-granada-rare-car/6368131324.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Now this is a cool find: 1961 Corvair "95" Rampside pickup

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1961-hippie-van-pickup/6405961055.html



> 1961 Corvair "95" Rampside pickup. Fully restored 140 HP flat-six aircooled with 4 speed manual. Only 5K miles on drivetrain since total rebuild of engine Diff and clutch/pressure plate. Chrome re-plated, good rubber, Brakes all new new gas tank and all lines. Truck comes with the 4 car-show trophies she won since 2010. $12,900.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Omega360 said:


> Now this is a cool find: 1961 Corvair "95" Rampside pickup
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1961-hippie-van-pickup/6405961055.html



Totally cool and that has to be extremely rare.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1961 C10 RARE Apache Crew Cab 1/2 Ton Shortbed Stepside Pickup Truck - $9950


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

^While that's not a real railroad company or factory built truck it appears to have been nicely done. I believe GM's first factory crew cab was '73, but conversion companies did it prior to that. Here is an ad listed in the '62 Special Equipment catalog for commercial trucks up in Canada. The floor panel at the rear of the cab makes me think it's a homebuilt. Most of the coachbuilders used suburban floorpans.









Here's the '61 factory manual with production figures etc.
https://gmheritagecenter.com/docs/g...its/Chevrolet-Trucks/1961-Chevrolet-Truck.pdf


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Here's a cool find. 1964 Saab...anyone know if this one is a 2-stroke?

https://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/d/1964-saab/6371754374.html


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

'64 would be a 3 cylinder 2 stroke. V4 didn't hit til '67


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Nice looking 1978 911 SC for $19.5k.

https://helena.craigslist.org/cto/d/mechanic-special-92-bmw-325i/6405922609.html


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

1 owner 1978 Newport 440. Clean with cool options for $3k.

https://billings.craigslist.org/cto/d/gorgeous-chrysler-newport-1/6397183012.html


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

PoorHouse said:


> 1 owner 1978 Newport 440. Clean with cool options for $3k.


Wow, lead sled sans B-pillar!


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Cr4shT3st said:


> woah
> 
> <BMW Lotus>
> 
> ...


Not a good sign: the seller admits ran when he got it but doesn't run now.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PoorHouse said:


> 1 owner 1978 Newport 440. Clean with cool options for $3k.
> 
> https://billings.craigslist.org/cto/d/gorgeous-chrysler-newport-1/6397183012.html












They definitely have changed some of the emissions.
So it's not 100% stock original.
But these oem carbs were terribly tuned for emissions/mpg in oem spec.. so maybe that's good.
They ran too lean and had to choke themselves to keep running. pos.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> They definitely have changed some of the emissions.
> So it's not 100% stock original.
> But these oem carbs were terribly tuned for emissions/mpg in oem spec.. so maybe that's good.
> They ran too lean and had to choke themselves to keep running. pos.
> ]


Yeah, new carb, lean burn deleted, some emission stuff is gone. 

I'd consider that a positive.

I wonder if the tow package got a Dana 60 with LSD?

Edit - this thing would be a sweet daily as-is. If your budget is a bit bigger you could go with this sweet 4 door Chevelle with a 432 for $10k.

https://billings.craigslist.org/cto/d/1967-chevelle-malibu-possible/6395183244.html


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

PoorHouse said:


> 1 owner 1978 Newport 440. Clean with cool options for $3k.
> 
> https://billings.craigslist.org/cto/d/gorgeous-chrysler-newport-1/6397183012.html


Those old A/C compressors are so amazing to me. Like a little mini v-twin engine, about 140cc displacement, cast iron, weigh about 40 lbs, use about 15 horsepower, have a crankshaft and little pistons and connecting rods...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

adrew said:


> Those old A/C compressors are so amazing to me. Like a little mini v-twin engine, about 140cc displacement, cast iron, weigh about 40 lbs, use about 15 horsepower, have a crankshaft and little pistons and connecting rods...


That probably meant they were completely rebuild-able too.. right?


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

That newport is why I stay off of craigslist! That would be in my driveway in a heartbeat.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VSE Jackrabbit project kit car fiberglass 1980 VW Rabbit Mk1 - $5000


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/77-oldsmobile-cutlass-supreme/6403780656.html

Runs and drives perfect don't want to sell but in a rough spot and need the money. Its been a one family owned car grandson traded it for a Mercedes an now I have it 40k original miles sweet ride clean as can be! Have all original paperwork where it was originally purchased! May need carb rebuilt where it has set so long it kinda acts like it doesn't wanna take gas like chokes out but you can drive it and everything works perfect even has ac lol inside is emasculate must see beauty don't wanna get rid of her but just a kid in a roughy spot! Silver with black racing stripes original everything really a beauty! Or best offer

77 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme - $6000 (Seymour)


----------



## dk58 (Apr 23, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> inside is emasculate


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Cr4shT3st said:


> woah
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/d/lotus-esprit-12-project/6395256975.html


That showed up on BAT a couple of months ago, if in case you are interested on their insights.

https://bringatrailer.com/2017/10/23/bmw-v12-swap-project-1980-lotus-esprit/


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm only posting this because of the awesome description. And yes there is a second "gas" can in the back seat:

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1973-volkswagen-thing/6381759460.html



> I have for sale a 1973 Volkswagen Type 181 Thing. This VW is dripping with exterior character but mechanically runs like a top, purrs like a kitten, and drives down the road like its shiny and new. This car has been used as a semi daily driver for many years. It is turn key ready to drive once a week, once a month, or every day. It is complete less a few odds and ends like the rear bumper, rear fender, and back seat lower pad. While it has its fair share of places you might be inclined to get some metal and a welder for, it is solid where you really want it to be. Floor pan, tunnel, suspension, mechanical, all that is solid. Aside from a shimmy when you hit warp speed on the highway, this thing hums like a sewing machine. While the parts may not be shiny and new, they are mostly there. Top is complete, has all 4 windows, etc etc.
> 
> In other words, its rotten in all the right places, assuming you want a car with attitude.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Never thought I'd have the opportunity to pick one of these up. If this gentleman buys my rabbit tuesday I'll be picking it up. Thanks BAT for the link Funnily enough my first car was a Sonett III and he has a V4 and II which are two other cars I'd like to own. I'd really like to have the SE328 in the background which he states he will be selling as well.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

I was confused when I saw the title but then saw it was a kit car. Still pretty sweet to see but no way I would pay that much:

2016 Ford GT40 - $85,000

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/2016-ford-gt40/6413295811.html



> 2016 Ford GT40 KC ( Kit Car )
> 
> - Assembled by professional shop
> 
> ...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Omega360 said:


> I was confused when I saw the title but then saw it was a kit car. Still pretty sweet to see but no way I would pay that much


Neither would I, but not for a lack of want. Unfortunately my bank account doesn't have enough money! It's hard to say exactly what car this guy is selling, because his ad lacks detail and the car pictured is definitely not the car for sale. The ad should be flagged just for that alone. 

https://www.mecum.com/lots/FL0118-313057/1965-ford-gt40-replica/

What's shown is the movie car featured in the Fast and Furious movie, "Fast Five," which is a 1965 GT40 replica built by Race Car Replicas. As far as I know, RCR build decent cars. But who knows what the CL car is. Could be an ERA or Superformance or ??? It might be worth the asking price or it might be a basketcase as kit car build quality can vary significantly from one car to the next.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> Neither would I, but not for a lack of want. Unfortunately my bank account doesn't have enough money! It's hard to say exactly what car this guy is selling, because his ad lacks detail and the car pictured is definitely not the car for sale. The ad should be flagged just for that alone.
> 
> https://www.mecum.com/lots/FL0118-313057/1965-ford-gt40-replica/
> 
> What's shown is the movie car featured in the Fast and Furious movie, "Fast Five," which is a 1965 GT40 replica built by Race Car Replicas. As far as I know, RCR build decent cars. But who knows what the CL car is. Could be an ERA or Superformance or ??? It might be worth the asking price or it might be a basketcase as kit car build quality can vary significantly from one car to the next.


Flagged.

Photo seems to be from this website: http://www.coys.co.uk/cars/2016-ford-gt40-replica


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

not craigslist but super rad









http://forums.pelicanparts.com/pors...anted/979691-sale-935-twin-turbo-engines.html


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Cr4shT3st said:


> not craigslist but super rad
> 
> ]



For a second there I thought the price was the mileage. :laugh:


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

interesting...

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/1986-toyota-cresta-gt-twin/6414422505.html


----------



## smi2710 (Sep 6, 2001)

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-bmw-325ix-manual/6416073373.html


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

PoorHouse said:


> For a second there I thought the price was the mileage. :laugh:


I did, too.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Now this is a cool find: 1960 Nash Metropolitan

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1960-nash-metropolitan-very/6413503998.html



> I have a very rare 1960 Nash Metropolitan !!! Not many left like this one,, I am not going to say "Rust Free",, but look at the pictures. The Floors,, Doors,,above the wheel wells,,rockers,,, all are very nice,, No rust. Original,, Red/White car.
> This is a project for the winter and you can enjoy I next spring with a little work. It has NEW Brakes,, and I mean,, Master Cylinder, Brake lines, wheel cylinders,, brake shoes and drums.. All brakes are New... New clutch with new Master and slave cylinder and I was told the engine is just rebuilt, you can see it has new gaskets and looks like it was redone. It has new tires. The engine runs,, but I don't think the points and timing are set right,, I do not have a timing light and have checked the valve setting and they are right. I Think the carb needs to be rebuilt or adjusted also. About a couple hours work with someone that knows about these motors and it should run great. I do not have the front bumper or brackets. I have clean/clear title in my name.
> You can not drive it home,, Bring a trailer !!!
> I have an extra Brake master cylinder and the moldings for around the interior for it. As the pictures show it needs interior redone. It has carpet,, but needs everything else. I am looking for a very reasonable $6000 for it


----------



## TDIBUGMAN (May 15, 2001)

Omega360 said:


> Now this is a cool find: 1960 Nash Metropolitan


A couple around the corner daily one of the nearly every day. Teal over white; matches the paint on the Victorian  A great Aunt of mine had one as well.

They always put a smile on my face - we used to refer to them as a block of ice cream (when it came in actual boxes. And you got a real damn 1/2 gallon).


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Want meter is off the charts!
https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/1971-datsun-240z-primadonna-2/6419315008.html



















Price is a little high best I'll do is 350.
https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/1993-mustang-cobra-barn-find/6419308254.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/d/2000-bmw-740i-ls1-swaped/6399960426.html



> 2000 bmw 740I ls1 swaped turbo e38 - $8500 (waldorf md)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/kurtis-race-street-legal/6417451036.html



> Kurtis race street legal - $26000 (Cabin john)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Welp, RIP this particular ZL1. The motor would be fun to drop into something though.

2018 camaro zl1 - $23500

https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/cto/6421824326.html



> Car is totaled but lots of good interior parts, also have 2 rear wheels brand new, drivers door is untouched 800 miles on lt4 and the 10 speed auto 23,500 obo clean title selling entire car not parting out.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I have no words....

*1972 Dodge Challenger 4x4 - $27500 
*
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/1972-dodge-challenger-4x4/6395516625.html


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Hollister Hills.......pretty much spent my teens there on a Honda ATC 250R.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

modular said:


> Hollister Hills.......pretty much spent my teens there on a Honda ATC 250R.


Great place. If you were there in 1981, you would have passed me on my 1975 Suzuki RM125


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

>


Is that a juice bottle behind the alternator...being used as a radiator overflow?


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Cr4shT3st said:


> not craigslist but super rad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus

https://youtu.be/UPp4ofYgK4Q


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/kurtis-race-street-legal/6417451036.html
> 
> Kurtis race street legal - $26000 (Cabin john)
> 
> ...


^ Cool car, but I'm curious how you get it out of that room... Is it just me or is there no garage door?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ Cool car, but I'm curious how you get it out of that room... Is it just me or is there no garage door?


Right behind the driver's seat in this picture


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ Cool car, but I'm curious how you get it out of that room... Is it just me or is there no garage door?


Looks like there's a large opening behind the car?


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Great place. If you were there in 1981, you would have passed me on my 1975 Suzuki RM125


Missed ya by _that_ much. Moved to Hollister in 1983 the summer before my freshman year of high school. Mom and pop are still there.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I have no words....
> 
> *1972 Dodge Challenger 4x4 - $27500
> *
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/1972-dodge-challenger-4x4/6395516625.html


I see that, and raise you a CJ7 Rabbit:












> Up for sale is my 1982 Rabbit, 2 door 4x4. The bunny sits on a 1977 Jeep CJ7 Chassis with wide track axles (front disk brakes). New hydro boost and master cylinder / fresh bleed. Frame was refreshed before placing body on chassis (solid). New aluminum radiator. New shocks and front leaf spring. Newish battery and alternator. 31" BFG AT tires on 15"x8" steel wheels.
> 
> Powered by Chevy 350 motor, Edelbrock 4 barrel carb / intake, headers, dual flow masters. Starts and idles well. TH400 tranny shifts perfectly. 4x4 works. All electrical works (never a problem), lights, wipers, heat, defrost. Audi Seats (heated if wired up).
> 
> ...


https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1982-vw-rabbit-4x4-jeep/6423802840.html


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

nobbyv said:


> I see that, and raise you a CJ7 Rabbit:
> 
> 1982-vw-rab[/URL


I could see that as a red-neck cottage car, if I could low-ball bid. I think a pickup would be a far more practical option though. Different strokes for different folks...

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

kickapoo said:


> interesting...
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/1986-toyota-cresta-gt-twin/6414422505.html


That's magnificent!


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/1994-mazda-929-only-70k-miles/6393399141.html









70k miles, original owner (kid is selling it, kept in the family).
For some reason, there's only 2 Mazda 929's for sale in the country. Very little info on them. Apparently they're super unreliable so there aren't many survivors around.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

philf1fan2 said:


> I could see that as a red-neck cottage car, if I could low-ball bid. I think a pickup would be a far more practical option though. Different strokes for different folks...


That Rabbit is one sawzall away from being a pickup.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

> Selling my 2000 Type R #00-0016 with a little over 134K miles, it runs and drives great!
> It has original engine and transmission with matching VIN tags.
> Location is Austin, TX, Clean Title with only 2 owners, I am the second owner and it's in my name.
> The JDM front end has the HID headlights, only after market performance part is the DC sport header, the rest of the car is stock.
> The interior is an excellent condition, the exterior is in very good condition with some minor blemishes, come see the car for yourself!


https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-acura-integra-type/6408478952.html


----------



## BigGus21 (Jun 28, 2017)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-acura-integra-type/6408478952.html


Wow, what a blast from the past and a really fun daily driver. Too bad the Type R's didn't come with a/c as it would be one long summer here in the desert without it! :laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sleeper status. I question the tiny stock transmission's ability to withstand the mighty power of Godzilla, but this is definitely an interesting project car. Looks like a lot of money spent on hardware. Hopefully the build quality and the ECU tune match the potential of this motor and chassis.

https://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/cto/d/is300-rb26dett-nismo/6393869525.html



> Is300 rb26dett nismo - $15000 (New York)
> 
> 2003 Lexus is300
> cylinders: 6 cylinders
> ...


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

I love this thread. It delivers all: hardcore builds, rare finds, comically poor communication, and an occasional full retard. :thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> Sleeper status. I question the tiny stock transmission's ability to withstand the mighty power of Godzilla, but this is definitely an interesting project car. Looks like a lot of money spent on hardware. Hopefully the build quality and the ECU tune match the potential of this motor and chassis.
> 
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/cto/d/is300-rb26dett-nismo/6393869525.html


There's a rectangle cut into the hood with who knows what over it and it has purple headlights. I'd say that's a big fat NO.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

https://hartford.craigslist.org/ctd/d/1998-toyota-4runner-limited/6417012186.html



> 1998 Toyota 4Runner Limited 4WD 3.4L Automatic ONE OWNER 151,000 miles CLEAN-VERY NICE *$4950*
> Desert Dune! Classic / beautiful color in the Third Gen Class. This Desert Dune One Owner Third Gen is beautiful. Really well cared for - it was surely it's former one owner's 'baby'. Overall, this Third Gen is absolutely beautiful with some nice features. And, bonus: the mileage is low. As proud purveyors of these great SUVs we have lists of Third Gens from all over the entire USA and these lists have very few with this mileage in the one owner limited 3rd Gen class. We are picky and our bar is high: we only buy great 4Runners that are beautiful. In all instances they are beautiful when they come into stock and EVEN THEN we make them EVEN more beautiful for when the leave -- if they have not had a recent timing belt and water pump they get one, if they need work -- they get it, frames are checked even more than prior to purchase, thoroughly cleaned with special equipment and then thoroughly undercoated for added protection (if they already have not been), etc. and this one is no exception to the rule. We are constantly scouring the lists, traveling, looking over the daily runs, going here / there, comparing, checking, scanning, buying, restoring ---- and, our hard work paid off this week: we have a great line up this week indeed --- this one being a exceptional front liner of the best kind in our Third Gens this week. Clean, beautiful, extremely well cared for, with a solid CLEAN engine and drivetrain.
> 
> Here are some specs on this Third Gen:
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

StressStrain said:


> I love this thread. It delivers all: hardcore builds, rare finds, comically poor communication, and an occasional full retard. :thumbup:


Along with the occasional serious want. :thumbup:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Much want https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/updated1983-mercedes-benz/6373956565.html












> Car just passed smog very cleanly with no issues and DMV paperwork is current and a pink slip is in hand.
> Ready to sell.
> 
> 1983 Mercedes-Benz 500sec with AMG parts.
> ...


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

I love low mileage stuff https://reno.craigslist.org/cto/d/93-camaro-indy-pace-car/6431771322.html


















ad said:


> BETTER THAN A BARN FIND!!
> 1993 Camaro Indy Pace Car Replica with only 80 miles on it. (Yes 80 miles....not 80K)
> There were 645 Pace Car Replicas made in 1993, this is one of only 100 hardtops.
> I bought it, brought it home and put it into watertight, teak lined container, where it has been for all of its nearly 25 years. It has never been licensed or seen rain.
> ...


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Posting it because I want it.


Manual 1971 Volvo 145S Wagon




























But this ****'s gotta go. ASAP.




















> Car runs and drive, bought from long time elderly owner from Arizona. Car is super clean, unmolested all original. Lots of new parts installed, clutch, hoses, gaskets, also comes with lots of spare parts.


----------



## ewokracing (Apr 28, 2013)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/1994-mazda-929-only-70k-miles/6393399141.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These were everywhere in Australia back in the day, the Miller cycle engine ones were a nightmare to work on. One of those cars that you wake up one day and realise you haven't seen one on the road in over a decade.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

ewokracing said:


> These were everywhere in Australia back in the day, the Miller cycle engine ones were a nightmare to work on. One of those cars that you wake up one day and realise you haven't seen one on the road in over a decade.


I just looked that up. Thats an interesting engine. It sounds more like a whiney vacuum cleaner or something. This one is a regular otto cycle 4 stroke 3.0 V6. For some reason the seller won't return my messages though so it looks like I'm going to miss this one.


----------



## 1x1 (Jul 30, 2016)

GolfTango said:


> https://hartford.craigslist.org/ctd/d/1998-toyota-4runner-limited/6417012186.html


GoMotors specializes in 4Runners. Take a look at their website some time for lots of 3rd gen Toyota goodies.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

ewokracing said:


> GodSquadMandrake said:
> 
> 
> > https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/1994-mazda-929-only-70k-miles/6393399141.html
> ...


I was under the impression that the miller cycle engine was only in the Millenia?


----------



## 3WheelGTi (Aug 30, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> I was under the impression that the miller cycle engine was only in the Millenia?


That’s true - the 929 used a regular old V6. A 1989 was my first car. 

I wouldn’t call these unreliable as much as just odd. These cars didn’t quite have Honda or Toyota levels of quality, but hey were a lot more interesting.

The second generation 929 had a solar panel sunroof and of course swing vents! An LSD was optional.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Stromaluski said:


> I was under the impression that the miller cycle engine was only in the Millenia?


And you'd be correct.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

3WheelGTi said:


> That’s true - the 929 used a regular old V6. A 1989 was my first car.
> 
> I wouldn’t call these unreliable as much as just odd. These cars didn’t quite have Honda or Toyota levels of quality, but hey were a lot more interesting.
> 
> The second generation 929 had a solar panel sunroof and of course swing vents! An LSD was optional.


The Millenia was a much better made car than the 929.
But it was originally designed to be a Lexus/Infiniti/Acura fighter, so that made sense.

That last gen 929 was an attractive car though.
The first modern four door coupe?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mohave.craigslist.org/1989-jeep-comanche-dually/6435978164


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/1994-mazda-929-only-70k-miles/6393399141.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their transmissions would grenade regularly. My friend's dad had a near-new one and it went through two transmissions.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Blade3562 said:


> I love low mileage stuff https://reno.craigslist.org/cto/d/93-camaro-indy-pace-car/6431771322.html


At $29k now, was this even financially sensible to put away as a collectors item? What did one of these go for then?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> At $29k now, was this even financially sensible to put away as a collectors item? What did one of these go for then?


If the owner had invested the money in a a CD he would probably have done better financially. 

https://www.cars.com/reviews/chicagotribunecoms-view-1420689070397/



> The Z28 starts at $16,779 ($13,399 for the base coupe). Standard equipment includes power four-wheel disc brakes; power steering; AM-FM stereo; intermittent windshield wipers; tilt steering wheel; side-window defoggers, anti-theft Pass key; center console with tape holder; and the all-important cupholder, with a removable rubber base to accommodate a variety of sizes.
> 
> Air conditioning; power door locks, windows and mirrors; power deck release; cruise control; and leather-wrapped steering wheel come in a $1,900 option package. T-top roof panels (a convertible comes out this fall or in spring 1994) are an $895 option; a compact-disc player is a $531 option.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/e28/6412014904.html










This might be the cleanest 524td I've ever seen and for a very fair price, imo.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

spockcat said:


> If the owner had invested the money in a a CD he would probably have done better financially.


He definitely would have, considering the rates back then far exceeded what they are now post-bubble.

However, he wouldn't have a rad mullet mobile to gawk at then.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

The Igneous Faction said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/e28/6412014904.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone chime in how serious those blisters on the inner fenders at the strut tower are? Looks like it could be a fun winter beater, but that looks to be the start of bad times.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Blade3562 said:


> Can anyone chime in how serious those blisters on the inner fenders at the strut tower are? Looks like it could be a fun winter beater, but that looks to be the start of bad times.


Damn I didn't even notice those, thought they were leaves and detritus. Seems like it could be a problem.


----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)

The Igneous Faction said:


> Damn I didn't even notice those, thought they were leaves and detritus. Seems like it could be a problem.


it looks like the passenger side strut tower has separated itself from the rest of the car.  hard to tell, there's a lot of shadows.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

steve1673 said:


> it looks like the passenger side strut tower has separated itself from the rest of the car.  hard to tell, there's a lot of shadows.


That would be a hard pass unless I had access to a good doner part.

Edit: look at the firewall crack! That car is done (unless someone like Barry gets a hold of it.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/d/1997-audi-a8-single-owner/6443686008.html



> SIngle Owner - very clean. Runs strong. All records. New Michelin tires.
> 
> Has an oil leak - only known problem mechanically. Rebuilt front end (not accident - steering and suspension age)












$1,250. Lawbear doesn't want it because he's a loser.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

https://skagit.craigslist.org/cto/d/unique/6443072431.html



> Very unique car, gets lots of looks. Runs and drives. Have drove for couple years


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Are those tire covers or a 55 gallon oil barrel?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

what said:


> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/d/1997-audi-a8-single-owner/6443686008.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's probably a good thing that's on the other side of the country from me or else I'd be trying to explain to my wife why I was buying another car. :laugh:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> https://skagit.craigslist.org/cto/d/unique/6443072431.html


Why would someone do this? It just looks stupid.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> Why would someone do this? It just looks stupid.


Wait! I know this one! ...Some people are stupid. :beer:




Egz said:


> Are those tire covers or a 55 gallon oil barrel?


Yes, I think that's an oil barrel. :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

steve1673 said:


> it looks like the passenger side strut tower has separated itself from the rest of the car.  hard to tell, there's a lot of shadows.


Shoddy accident repair? 
I didn't realize this was an issue on these cars.
Maybe the car hit something hard ..pot hole, debris.
Or maybe it was slammed at one point (check for underbody scrapes ).


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

1932 Ford Roadster(Original Flathead V-8)All Henry Steel(REAL DEAL)



> This is not a Hot Rod,,Not a Kit,,Not Fiberglass,, This is an amazing original Beautiful older restoration(with exactly 186 miles since completion) of a rustfree all original (model 18)Flathead Roadster that runs as good as it looks...If you like ORIGINAL 32 Fords this is probably the car for you


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

:laugh: Just because...

2001 Audi S8 project, super rare supercar!!


----------



## carlos_miami (Mar 5, 2004)

https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/ctd/d/1990-alfa-romeo-sz-sprint/6426442105.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Who wants to buy a McLaren off of craigslist? :screwy:

2012 McLaren MP4-12c Base - $115995

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/2012-mclaren-mp4-12c-base/6448200713.html



> Year: 2012
> Make:McLaren
> Model:MP4-12c
> Trim:Base
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Omega360 said:


> Who wants to buy a McLaren off of craigslist? :screwy:
> 
> 2012 McLaren MP4-12c Base - $115995
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/2012-mclaren-mp4-12c-base/6448200713.html


Plenty of expensive used cars on CL. This is just another one.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

A few Nissan Pulsar GTi-R AWD's out there at the moment...

:

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/d/jdm-1992-nissan-pulsar-gti/6438386688.html










:


https://saltlakecity.craigslist.org/ctd/d/jdm-rhd-1992-nissan-pulsar/6426693154.html










:



https://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/d/1991-nissan-pulsar-gti-jdm/6419195682.html










:


https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/d/1992-nissan-pulsar-gti-awd/6435123299.html










:


https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/d/1992-nissan-pulsar-gti/6422125790.html










:

Project-

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/1993-nissan-gti-rhd-jdm/6400888194.html











> 1993 Nissan GTI-R, Right Hand Drive from Japan. Was in pretty good condition before sliding into a ditch backwards at 10-15mph. Clean title, straight chassis and lots of extra parts. A person could go several routes with this car as it did come with every option available. A) Fully restore it and add back all the rare bits and pieces B) Buy from me just the chassis and add whatever you need, part by part. C) Buy all the stuff from me at discount, sell all the rare items for profit and leave the body as is, have yourself a real rally car for dirt cheap  TURBO and Trans have been sold...
> 
> JDM RHD Chassis/ WA Title $2399
> Rims JDM Rota $400
> ...


:

...just for fun-

2007 Vortex classified for $7k...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3457156-FS-WTT-1991-Nissan-Pulsar-GTIR-AWD-8000-obo


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Stromaluski said:


> It's probably a good thing that's on the other side of the country from me or else I'd be trying to explain to my wife why I was buying another car.


I'd buy it if it were here too

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-mitsubishi-montero-30-4/6437527076.html

 



:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

stiggy-pug said:


> A few Nissan Pulsar GTi-R AWD's out there at the moment...
> 
> ...just for fun-
> 
> 2007 Vortex classified for $7k...


I always liked these. With my new daily driver I’ve realigned my ambitions for a fun weekend toy. The Porsche 911 seems less likely. Now I’m looking at interesting and affordable hot hatches like the GTi-R and French things like Clio Williams. That $7k GTi-R is because it was CBP/ICE bait.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

stiggy-pug said:


> https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/d/1992-nissan-pulsar-gti/6422125790.html


Rear wheel seems a wee bit bent, lol


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, looky here....

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/vintage-1968-datsun-2000/6450396339.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Well, looky here....
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/vintage-1968-datsun-2000/6450396339.html


You have room in your garage, don't you?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

spockcat said:


> You have room in your garage, don't you?


Only after I sell it (look closely)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Only after I sell it (look closely)


Since you don't list specific cars on your list and I don't recognize your garage door or specks on the floor, I didn't realize you were hawking your own car here.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Since you don't list specific cars on your list and I don't recognize your garage door or specks on the floor, I didn't realize you were hawking your own car here.


I was trying to be subtle... I guess it worked!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/1983-renault-fuego-turbo/6411766750.htmlf


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

stiggy-pug said:


> A few Nissan Pulsar GTi-R AWD's out there at the moment...


I've always wanted one, but the want got so much bigger when I saw one driving on I-91. Twice. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-mitsubishi-montero-30-4/6437527076.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought they were handsome SUVs and this one looks real nice. Kind of a poor man’s / thinking man’s Land Rover Discovery. I wouldn’t drive that thing across Africa but for fooling around in the states doing some light off road adventure camping it looks great.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Stuff I find interesting

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1983-toyota-corolla-econo/6443807978.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-cadillac-brougham/6448221491.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1971-datsun-510-wagon-turbo/6424753182.html









This MIGHT be the RX7 I missed out on in 2016, unfortunately it's nearly twice the price.
https://images.craigslist.org/00H0H_lTmz2FGo66E_600x450.jpg









Pretty sure this was 2200 a few months ago
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-ford-thunderbird-turbo/6437526193.html









https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/1978-thunderbird-race-car/6413116064.html









Priced well
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/1978-thunderbird-race-car/6413116064.html









https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/1979-datsun-810-coupe-very/6429461695.html









Looks very nice for the price.
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/good-winter-car/6420588711.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1992-volvo-940-gl/6396551508.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/honda-prelude/6430763029.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/subaru-dl-wagon-4x4/6399570170.html


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

KizashiAGP said:


> :laugh: Just because...
> 
> 2001 Audi S8 project, super rare supercar!!


That S8 was also posted on the Los Angeles CL. 

I love the D2 S8, that one is beyond help as a parts car.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

what said:


> That S8 was also posted on the Los Angeles CL.
> 
> I love the D2 S8, that one is beyond help as a parts car.


I agree. I really wonder *why* the seller things anyone would bite and buy it based on his description.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

KizashiAGP said:


> I agree. I really wonder *why* the seller things anyone would bite and buy it based on his description.


Man, now I'm looking at D2 S8s again. https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/l-Used-2002-Audi-S8-c342#listing=163468308 mmmm, ming blue (although I like the black/black interior).


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/1976-honda-civic/6432322048.html


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/mitsubishi-delica-4x4-glx/6410751394.html


----------



## NailsInOurBacks (Jan 26, 2005)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Well, looky here....
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/vintage-1968-datsun-2000/6450396339.html


That should go quickly. What's the incoming project to take its spot?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

NailsInOurBacks said:


> That should go quickly. What's the incoming project to take its spot?


Still TBD. Likely another Datsun roadster (1967 or earlier flat-dash style) with a high-spec Rebello Racing engine and over-the-top leather interior, or a 510 track car. Or something else. Who knows... I'm headed to Barrett-Jackson in Scottsdale this month.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/d/fully-built-twin-turbo-tdi-r32/6445097643.html










Anyone on here? Would be a nice build thread to check out.. also curious how many torques at 35lbs


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

joedubbs said:


> https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/d/fully-built-twin-turbo-tdi-r32/6445097643.html
> 
> Anyone on here? Would be a nice build thread to check out.. also curious how many torques at 35lbs


Did a quick look on tdiclub, but didn't find anything. I would also like to see a build thread on it.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

got excited at "twin turbo TDI R32" but then saw it was a FWD Golf with a R32 interior bits. Still, a 35psi 6-spd TDI would be fun. But a 35psi AWD Golf would be funner.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

For those wanting to live out their 80's villan/drug kingpin/dictator fantasies..

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/1985-mercedes-500sgs-500se/6450748685.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> For those wanting to live out their 80's villan/drug kingpin/dictator fantasies..
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/1985-mercedes-500sgs-500se/6450748685.html


Anyone know a Russian oligarch from Southern California looking for a car?


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

"take me to the waldorf astoria"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Anyone know a Russian oligarch from Southern California looking for a car?


:laugh:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Here's an interesting basketcase duo...

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/1960-vespa-400-microcar-x2/6436735929.html



> 1960 Vespa 400 microcar x2 - $6500
> 
> 
> These cars were pulled from a Hill Country shed 8 years ago. I haven't done anything other than knock some of the dirt off and buy a few parts.
> ...




















It's pretty neat where the battery lives on these little buggers...


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Cr4shT3st said:


> got excited at "twin turbo TDI R32" but then saw it was a FWD Golf with a R32 interior bits. Still, a 35psi 6-spd TDI would be fun. But a 35psi AWD Golf would be funner.


This was my exact thought too. clickbait titles suck ever with for sale ads. An awd manual twin turbo tdi would have been so much cooler. I have no interest ins something running 35psi that is FWD lol.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Still TBD. Likely another Datsun roadster (1967 or earlier flat-dash style) with a high-spec Rebello Racing engine and over-the-top leather interior, or a 510 track car. Or something else. Who knows... I'm headed to Barrett-Jackson in Scottsdale this month.



Ad is down. Already sold?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Cr4shT3st said:


> got excited at "twin turbo TDI R32" but then saw it was a FWD Golf with a R32 interior bits. Still, a 35psi 6-spd TDI would be fun. But a 35psi AWD Golf would be funner.


I wouldn't trust any seller listing a car as something its not. Plus, that many torques plus FWD would just be wheelspin city.


----------



## Herb F. Gildersleeve (Jan 19, 2017)

This is a Kijiji find, but I like the colour:

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/kitchener-waterloo/2008-subaru-forester-anniversary-edition-brand-new-clutch-a/1320292110?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I haven't seen that blue on that gen Forester before.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

stiggy-pug said:


> Here's an interesting basketcase duo...


hyabusa fun car?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

PoorHouse said:


> Ad is down. Already sold?


Yes, sold to another Datsun enthusiast from 311s.org. The car will be going in a few weeks up to Grants Pass, OR. The guy is building another Roadster with his daughter and this one will be his template and fun driver while they complete the other one. In 8-12 months, his intent is to re-sell this one again.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Seitan said:


> hyabusa fun car?


:beer:
Yep.
That was in my mind too!

The more of these little cars I see with motorcycle engines the more appealing such a project is to me, just seems like it'd be really really fun and could be done on a reasonable budget as well.

Looked for Vespa conversions but didn't see much, a nice one with a VW 1600cc, one with a 1200cc Harley Davidson Sportster, and another with an 18 HP Briggs&Stratton L Motor 

The resto price alone just to get that one linked up to snuff would be pretty massive, so I'd look for something more affordable if I was gonna get serious about doing it,
like this somewhat solid bodied Fiat 850:

https://sandusky.craigslist.org/cto/d/1970-fiat-850-coupe/6438773421.html










I mean they just look so damn fun when set up properly.

Dig this 126 with a Honda 900,
it even yumps with aplomb!






Here's a few more interesting Fiats since I was just out browsing...

A really nice looking Fiat 128 Rally:

https://neworleans.craigslist.org/cto/d/1971-fiat-128-rally/6433734219.html










A neat Polski-Fiat:

https://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/d/1983-fiat-126-unique/6415897342.html










A gorgeous '73 124 Coupe:
(grill looks wonky in current state though)
https://portland.craigslist.org/nco/cto/d/vintage-73-fiat-124-sport/6453229036.html










I would even consider a Yugo, but those seem hard to find too!

Here's an '86 with supposedly only 24k miles, it is superclean and is probably one of the better examples still surving in the country I'd reckon maybe?
But I wouldn't want to buy it for $8,700!

https://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/d/yugo-gv/6447819869.html


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Roller project:

https://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/d/roller-project/6449598452.html


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

stiggy-pug said:


> I would even consider a Yugo, but those seem hard to find too!
> 
> Here's an '86 with supposedly only 24k miles, it is superclean and is probably one of the better examples still surving in the country I'd reckon maybe?
> But I wouldn't want to buy it for $8,700!
> ...


Brand new that car was $3990, that's 80's Porsche 911 level appreciation! Who knew!? 

And just to really fuel that insanity, proper good hot hatches are selling for much less.

A very original, extremely nice MKI GTI sold for $5100 on BAT
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-vw-rabbit-gti/









and MK2 16v GTI sold for $6000. (just need to find some OEM Snowflakes, or 15" BBS)
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-volkswagen-golf-gti-16v/









And if that's not your bag of tea, a minty Civic Si hatch sold for $5900, 
and it even had period correct Mugen wheels on it.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-honda-civic-si-2/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Look dapper for nickles.

https://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/d/2005-infiniti-fx35/6446716797.html?lang=en&cc=gb


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Chris_V said:


> Roller project:
> 
> https://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/d/roller-project/6449598452.html


:laugh:
That's a good one!



G60 Carat said:


> Brand new that car was $3990, that's 80's Porsche 911 level appreciation! Who knew!?
> 
> Crazy!
> 
> ...


_HOLY CRAP!_

That was a steal!


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Just came across this gem...

*1992 Suzuki Cappucino*

https://medford.craigslist.org/cto/d/1992-suzuki-cappucino-rhd/6451243343.html










...if it was lhd I would definitely consider it, but I just don't want to do rhd.

Looks great with the hardtop and those minilite-style wheels.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

stiggy-pug said:


> Just came across this gem...
> 
> *1992 Suzuki Cappucino*
> 
> ...


Would buy this but for 3k

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

G60 Carat said:


> Brand new that car was $3990, that's 80's Porsche 911 level appreciation! Who knew!?
> 
> And just to really fuel that insanity, proper good hot hatches are selling for much less.
> 
> ...


The 16V is my favorite, but I’d be happy with any of those three! :heart:


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

G60 Carat said:


> A very original, extremely nice MKI GTI sold for $5100 on BAT
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-vw-rabbit-gti/


Note the sale date on that is nearly 3.5 years ago. The seller would likely get more out of it if they were selling today.

That said, $5100 for that 3.5 years ago was a great deal.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

This is cool, never seen one before. Canadian Golf City. 1.8L throttle body injection. No title really sucks and that engine bay is filthy lol.
https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/1996-vw-volkswagen-golf/6443620621.html


CL AD said:


> Rare Canadian Golf City in the US. Runs and drives well, completely rust free chassis. Efficient 1.8liter throttle body injection, no ac, no abs, no power windows, small brakes, no mods at all. I do not have any paperwork other than bill of sale. These usually get 38-40 mpg on 87 octane. Extremely rare DFQ code transmission. It does have a sunroof. Needs some door trim and the passenger side door handle and lock mechanism was broke into. Please call or text only between 9am and 8 pm.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Is that what they call single point injection? I've heard rumors that some end of line Mk2s had it too...


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Here's an interesting one nearby me:

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/cto/d/1964-chevy-ii-nova-rhd-twin/6438858393.html


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Unfamiliar body kit, but was definitely designed for the Mk2. I'm assuming the vents were not part of the kit? Looks like a BBS/Zonker but not quite.
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/pts/d/vw-gti/6435724054.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Kamei X1


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Kamei X1


Must be a BBS or Zender front splitter? Defninitely X1 arches, splitter and sideskirts. Zender grill.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

G60 Carat said:


> ... and MK2 16v GTI sold for $6000. (just need to find some OEM Snowflakes ...


My '87 GTi 16v came with teardrop wheels.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> Here's an interesting one nearby me:
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/cto/d/1964-chevy-ii-nova-rhd-twin/6438858393.html


This strange Chevy Nova II / JDM/ NASCAR/ Drag Racer mashup looks like a great deal at $22. As a matter of principal I flag CL ads that don't list the correct asking price. Is it $22? $2,200? 22,000? But just this once I'll let it slide so that others on TCL can see this bizarre ride. It's an interesting build, I just don't understand the RHD, unless it is for achieving better weight distribution, but like the seller said, it's not really a race car. So ???


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> This strange Chevy Nova II / JDM/ NASCAR/ Drag Racer mashup looks like a great deal at $22. As a matter of principal I flag CL ads that don't list the correct asking price. Is it $22? $2,200? 22,000? But just this once I'll let it slide so that others on TCL can see this bizarre ride. It's an interesting build, I just don't understand the RHD, unless it is for achieving better weight distribution, but like the seller said, it's not really a race car. So ???


Who knows. It appears to be just like you said... a mash-up, but only for the sake of being different.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> Who knows. It appears to be just like you said... a mash-up, but only for the sake of being different.


Exactly. I would really like a Chevy II, but not that one. It does nothing for me personally.


----------



## B_artman (Jul 28, 2001)

Blade3562 said:


> This is cool, never seen one before. Canadian Golf City. 1.8L throttle body injection. No title really sucks and that engine bay is filthy lol.


Its actually called a Golf CL. The City golf (and jetta) were based on the Mk4 platform, first in standard mk4 body guise and then with updated Chinese market front/rear ends. Back to the CL.. it was a 1.8 8V with bosch monomotronic injection which was a single injector built into the throttle body. With 90hp, it was the least powerful mk3 sold in NA. The brakes were small, carry over from the Mk2 GTI and most had a clock in place of the tach. It was also the lightest of the Mk3s. 

This particular one seems to have the 1993 Canadian spec bumpers which were NA spec with textured tops. These were only available on the 4 door cars. 

I had my CL for 9 years, with all the GTI and euro spec fixin' thrown at it. Sold with 287k kms and original clutch. Rust was killing it at that point and needed an exhaust manifold gasket. Good memories!


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

It may be an auto but it is a clean lower mileage LG5U(Porcelain Blue Metallic)! It's just a bit outside of my radius or I'd be scooping it up. (It's almost 10 hours away driving, bummer)
https://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/d/1998-volkswagen-jetta-low/6462834337.html


ad said:


> Very clean one owner Jetta GL with only 72,600 miles. Sunroof, crank windows, good on gas.
> New timing belt, water pump, etc
> 
> Current va inspection, good tires, brakes etc. First come first serve. Hagglers must drive first.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Blade3562 said:


> It may be an auto but it is a clean lower mileage LG5U(Porcelain Blue Metallic)! It's just a bit outside of my radius or I'd be scooping it up. (It's almost 10 hours away driving, bummer)
> https://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/d/1998-volkswagen-jetta-low/6462834337.html


Well, at least MkIIIs can be converted to a 5-speed. If that original trans fails I doubt you could find a working auto in a junkyard to replace it!


----------



## Herb F. Gildersleeve (Jan 19, 2017)

Air and water do mix said:


> Well, at least MkIIIs can be converted to a 5-speed. If that original trans fails I doubt you could find a working auto in a junkyard to replace it!


Knowing the reputation of that automatic, I have to spare a thought for my mom's '94 Jetta GL in Tornado Red. It was an auto, and went to the crusher at 280k miles because of the dreaded floor rot. 

That was a shame for what had been an excellent car to own. I believe they changed the transmission fluid _once_ during the life of the car. Never had an issue with the transmission save for one highway incident where it dropped down a few gears. I thought it was going to blow up. 

I peruse the ads looking for a clean MK3 manual every now and again. They are simple cars and easy to work on.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Blade3562 said:


> This is cool, never seen one before. Canadian Golf City. 1.8L throttle body injection. No title really sucks and that engine bay is filthy lol.


I saw that ad (it's local to me). My first thought is stolen car, because of the lack of paperwork, and the busted door parts.



B_artman said:


> Its actually called a Golf CL. The City golf (and jetta) were based on the Mk4 platform, first in standard mk4 body guise and then with updated Chinese market front/rear ends. Back to the CL.. it was a 1.8 8V with bosch monomotronic injection which was a single injector built into the throttle body. With 90hp, it was the least powerful mk3 sold in NA. The brakes were small, carry over from the Mk2 GTI and most had a clock in place of the tach. It was also the lightest of the Mk3s.


On my black Mk2 I had swapped to Mk3 front/rear suspension in preparation of a VR swap, but kept the manual steering rack that was originally in the car. This meant I had to buy tie rods from a CL, which are a bit hard to find, because they were the only Mk3s with manual steering.



Herb F. Gildersleeve said:


> I peruse the ads looking for a clean MK3 manual every now and again. They are simple cars and easy to work on.


Same, I'd love to have a 2.0L/5-speed Mk3 Jetta as a cheap beater. They're rare, even down here. I know the Mk4's fill the cheap VW beater role in the marketplace now, but well...it's a Mk4.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Also, maybe I'm not sure of my 996 values, but this seems like a pretty smashing deal right here 

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/porsche-911/6462943978.html



Craigslist Ad said:


> 2002 Porsche 911
> Arctic Silver
> 
> 3.6 liter dealer replaced engine with updated rear main seal and intermediate shaft seal (20,000 miles on new engine)
> ...


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Stevo12 said:


> Same, I'd love to have a 2.0L/5-speed Mk3 Jetta as a cheap beater. They're rare, even down here.


This is exactly what I'm looking for. I want a 2.0 5 speed golf 4 door. But honestly I would take any Mk3 with a 2.0 that is clean.

This car is the number 1 on my list, but is on the high side for what I want to spend on a 22 year old VW lol.
https://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/d/1995-volkswagen-jetta/6460369349.html


ad said:


> 1995 VW Jetta
> 64,000 miles
> NO RUST
> Excellent Condition
> ...


----------



## Herb F. Gildersleeve (Jan 19, 2017)

Blade3562 said:


> This is exactly what I'm looking for. I want a 2.0 5 speed golf 4 door. But honestly I would take any Mk3 with a 2.0 that is clean.
> 
> This car is the number 1 on my list, but is on the high side for what I want to spend on a 22 year old VW lol.
> https://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/d/1995-volkswagen-jetta/6460369349.html
> ...


That is clean. Its even the colour I'd like for a MK3 Golf 2.0 apart from the forest green. Jettas seem to be more plentiful when they do show up in decent condition. That one looks good for Buffalo and such low miles.

Cheap convert to manual.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Blade3562 said:


> It may be an auto but it is a clean lower mileage LG5U(Porcelain Blue Metallic)! It's just a bit outside of my radius or I'd be scooping it up. (It's almost 10 hours away driving, bummer)
> https://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/d/1998-volkswagen-jetta-low/6462834337.html


My daily driver is a Porcelain Blue '98 TDI. :thumbup: 












Blade3562 said:


> This is exactly what I'm looking for. I want a 2.0 5 speed golf 4 door. But honestly I would take any Mk3 with a 2.0 that is clean.
> 
> This car is the number 1 on my list, but is on the high side for what I want to spend on a 22 year old VW lol.
> https://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/d/1995-volkswagen-jetta/6460369349.html


I like how the car has less than 65k miles on it, but the outer bolster on the driver seat is already blown out. :laugh:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

5.0 E30

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/1989-bmw-325i-e30-v8-swap/6432794577.html


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Sonderwunsch said:


> 5.0 E30
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/1989-bmw-325i-e30-v8-swap/6432794577.html
> https://images.craigslist.org/00F0F_8KAdqUeTSt8_1200x900.jpg[/IG]
> ...


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stromaluski said:


>


:heart:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

TooFitToQuit said:


> I know the seller. Same guy who owns the blue turd:


Tate? That guys has some weird stuff.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

$8700 for a 32 year old YUGO?! :screwy:



>


Isn't 24K miles on a Yugo equivalent to 240K on a Camry?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

GolfTango said:


> $8700 for a 32 year old YUGO?! :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't 24K miles on a Yugo equivalent to 240K on a Camry?


Dude. 24,000 miles on a Yugo may be some kind of _record_! :laugh:

Anyone who has never seen one up close has absolutely no idea how cheap/bad these things were. Talk about your tin can and "Playskool" interior.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Tate? That guys has some weird stuff.


Yep. Tate.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> Dude. 24,000 miles on a Yugo may be some kind of _record_! :laugh:
> 
> Anyone who has never seen one up close has absolutely no idea how cheap/bad these things were. Talk about your tin can and "Playskool" interior.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

TooFitToQuit said:


> I know the seller. Same guy who owns the blue turd:


Those wheels though.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

We need to talk about this.









https://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-porsche-911-convertible/6463634033.html

Rotary!

Chris


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Crispyfritter said:


> We need to talk about this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do we need to talk?



> First of this is a replica kit Porsche 930 widebody car made by Covin, it is an exact copy using Porsche glass, lights, interior, everything is true scale replica and to the untrained hater it will look like the real thing!


The only thing I would say is that the kit is extremely realistic to a Porsche. Look at the piece where the engine cover latches. Pretty damn close.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, I don't hate it. I would drive it.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

How about a supercharged 6.0 Olds Bravada?










https://quadcities.craigslist.org/cto/d/1994-bravada-supercharged-60/6462503356.html

Chris


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

I always laugh at idiotic ads like this. One picture, vague description of a bunch of stuff wrong with the car, and DEMANDING that no one ask a lot of questions. :laugh: :facepalm:



> Selling a clean body 1992 LX 5.0 106k original miles.*Read full ad read full ad read full ad. I'm tired of people not reading the full ad and contacting me asking questions I've answered in the ad!* No. The car is not currently running. Clean Title. Currently has a stock rotating assembly. I've pulled the heads off. Pulled wiring harness out. Will come with all that stuff. (Passenger door primed and ready for paint, clear on car is popping in some spots. I would recommend all over paint) *Will come with some other things as well. Too much to discuss via add description .* $2800 gets the car and all the extras. Even comes with a oem ford bumper which was $600. Serious inquires only. Don't have time for tire kickers or bs sorry.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Crispyfritter said:


> How about a supercharged 6.0 Olds Bravada?
> 
> https://quadcities.craigslist.org/cto/d/1994-bravada-supercharged-60/6462503356.html
> 
> Chris


This is so freaking cool, I love it! Digital dash still working and everything!


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/cto/d/ce-koenig-special-extremly/6459046643.html


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, this thread. :heart:

Porsche replica with a Mazda heart. Olds SUV with an amazing engine about to go boom. And the automotive personification of an 80s drug lord.


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Blade3562 said:


> This is so freaking cool, I love it! Digital dash still working and everything!


Back off! I'm counting my pennies...


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Not on craigslist, but while browsing Zilvia, I found this...

http://zilvia.net/f/showthread.php?t=637297

Hi Everyone,
Up for Sale/Trade is I believe the only one in its existence like it in the states, my 2JZGTE swapped 97 Wrangler. Don't get much time to drive it, so wanted to see what offers I get. The truck has not been dyno'ed but is very quick, it has an estimated power of 350+ will make a lot more with a bigger fuel set up and aftermarket ECU .Lots of mods.

1997 Jeep Wrangler, 
About 90k on the body and much less on the JDM Swap
Currently RWD but can be configured to AWD with the addition of a drive shaft/half shaft. (all the components are there.
Stock motor 2JZGTE non VVTI / Stock ECU 15psi of boost
2JZ motor mated to a Jeep 5spd gearbox with custom adaptor
Welded Rear Diff - (does chirp around corners)
Greddy Intake Manifold
HKS blowoff valve
Compound turbo set up ( Borgwarner S372 & Holset HX35 )
Black interior
4x Rsx Type s seats
Updated DEFI gauge cluster installed (Gas Gauge needs to be wired in )
NRG quick release wheel
Yokohama AT tires / pro comp Mickey Thompson wheels
Rubicon Fender Flares
Angry Grill 
LED headlamps
Off road bumpers
XTI spare tire holder 
Fresh paint
Custom Hood 
Fairly new Brakes and Suspension (less than 500 miles)
Runs and drives great...

videos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W29NdKx317Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayqVyxdVq38

CONS: There is no A/C and the heater lines will have to be installed; 

Additional pics can be provided upon request.

**ASKING $18.500 SLIGHTLY NEG**


















































whatchuall been waiting for...


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

THAT much turbo and it only makes "350+" horsepower? All sorts of custom plastic trim pieces to make the engine bay look pretty, a detail job, airbag delete, ghetto a$$ gauge cluster, 4 point harnesses attached to what?, gas gauge not hooked up, mismatched spare tire, "all new suspension and brakes" what does that even mean?, the list is endless. What a half-a$$ed piece of sh*t. That thing is straight dangerous.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Crispyfritter said:


> How about a supercharged 6.0 Olds Bravada?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy. Yes. Even the wheels. I hate those wheels. But they are killing it here.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

patrikman said:


> Holy. Yes. Even the wheels. I hate those wheels. But they are killing it here.


A tad spaced out in the rear (judging by how it looks in the first photo) and return to it's original color and it'll be perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

It also had salad shooters at some point (I like them better), and otherwise :heart:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1977-ford-granada-50-fuel/6468390315.html

I want this.

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/88-ford-thunderbird-turbo/6460698036.html

Clean turbo coupe!

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-mustang-svo-turbo-58031k/6434498756.html

Svo mustang


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1977-ford-granada-50-fuel/6468390315.html
> 
> I want this.


Me too, must resist.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

GolfTango said:


> Me too, must resist.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

KizashiAGP said:


> Not on craigslist, but while browsing Zilvia, I found this...
> 
> http://zilvia.net/f/showthread.php?t=637297
> 
> ...


I'd put the motor in a Supra where it belongs and swap the Jeep back to stock.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Found a nice little sleeper.




























> Bought this to build it but plans are changing now. The car runs great, currently has a Ford C6 automatic in it. Surprisingly fun to drive with the auto but I was planning to t5 swap it. It will come with a factory manual 240 pedal box but thats about as far as I got with amassing swap parts.
> 
> I bought the car with the motor in it, drove it 250 miles to Montauk NY where it sits now. Car is registered and insured and everything so I can probably meet somewhere in the middle if someone wants to buy it. Chassis is stock, a little rust but not bad at all. Everything that should work does work, power windows and all. Has fuel cell in the trunk since it used to be a diesel, Car is solid and would be a cool project but I can't really afford it at the moment and I just picked up a different car.


https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/d/50-swapped-volvo-240/6456995489.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Crispyfritter said:


> How about a supercharged 6.0 Olds Bravada?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap that's an amazing post (although I'd rather have a turbo 4.3-authentic Typhoon clone). I've never even seen those style digital gauges, either. 



A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1977-ford-granada-50-fuel/6468390315.html
> 
> I want this.
> 
> ...


The Granada is cool even though the Granada is a terrible car, but I guess it looks cooler than the Fairmont. 

Bear in mind an automatic turbo bird only makes 150 hp (compared to 190 for the 5 speed)


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1977-ford-granada-50-fuel/6468390315.html
> 
> I want this.
> 
> ...


The SVO looks like it's missing one thing, the SVO badge after the Mustang. I know it's nitpicing, but it's true .


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

88c900t said:


> The Granada is cool even though the Granada is a terrible car, but I guess it looks cooler than the Fairmont.


You shut your whore mouth. Fairmonts are amazing.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

1970 Opel Kadett Wagon.

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/d/1970-opel-kadett-wagon/6469345967.html


Opel Kadett B CarAVan - Station Wagon
Roadkill.com Award winner! 

Sold in 1970 at Buick of San Diego, the car has always stayed in California.

I bought the car close to a year ago from a tow yard in horrible and non-running condition. 
According to the DMV it was not registered since 2004.
You can find an article about the old sales ad at bang shift
bangshift.com/bangshift1320/bangshift1320-online-find/we-want-this-rare-opel-kadett-wagon-so-bad-we-almost-didnt-share-it/

The Car was built for Auto-X (Auto Cross) hence the modifications.

Comes with the original AC Delco Kadett AM Radio in working condition.
And yes, even the dealer installed optional A/C still blows cold! (R12a)
A lot of original paperwork will be provided with the car (sadly no window sticker)
I invested close to $12'000 USD in parts - all receipts kept (of course) and will be handed over to the new owner.

(long list of parts)

Now to the obligatory bad stuff:

Some crooks broke into the rear pop out window to steal my tool box, since the guys could not get out of the trunk, they tore up the headliner. I did replace the broken window but not the headliner.
The driver seat has a torn backrest and the seat springs broke.
The multiple resprays have never been done proper, since in the US it seems to be easier to use masking tape instead of unscrewing attached parts or doing a good preparation job - think Maaco or Earl Scheib for the older folks amongst us. Also the front left fender and door are clear coated, the rest of the car is single stage paint - not in a great shape, but from afar it has still some gloss left (had it detailed just one week ago). There is bondo on every panel. The rear right quarter panel has a long dent - which is why I didn't feel bad of cutting it up to fit the fender flares.

The Kadett was daily driven, maxed out at 110 mph so despite the license plate, it is not THAT slow.
Sadly on the way to Roadkill Zip-Tie Drags in Tucson the gas pedal got stuck for two seconds and the engine over-revved and spun likely a rod bearing on cylinder 1. It still runs, has oil pressure on idle, but I would not recommend to test that out for too long. I towed the Opel back with a U-Haul truck but have sadly not the place to fix it up anymore (no garage). 
I am aware that this will diminish the value, but there is no real other way at the moment for me.
That to be said, I did put a reserve on the car, which is much less than what I would make in selling the car for parts. So please don't be rude.

If you are from overseas, (I do speak German) I can help arrange shipping, but please get an inspection done! I highly encourage to get a neutral inspector to check the car out. I did describe the Kadett as thoroughly and honest as possible.

If you have any questions, please do let me know. The Car is located in West Covina, CA east of Los Angeles.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/2000-acura-integra-type/6455318797.html


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Nealric said:


> I'd put the motor in a Supra where it belongs and swap the Jeep back to stock.


Eh, I'd give you a weeklong ban to think about quoting an entire post when one pic would get the point across.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Eh, I'd give you a weeklong ban to think about quoting an entire post when one pic would get the point across.


This quote is nothing, there have been worst ones .


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Turbo II said:


> This quote is nothing, there have been worst ones .


7 pictures and a long ad? Nope, see ya in a week. :wave:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/very-rare-bmw-e23-745i-euro/6453964233.html


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone know anything about late 80s accord coupes? Came across this on the book of faces, and it looks like it would be a fun little beater. I know they have a ton of vacuum lines if they are fuel injected, but that's the extent of my knowledge.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1707711315937018


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Blade3562 said:


> Anyone know anything about late 80s accord coupes? Came across this on the book of faces, and it looks like it would be a fun little beater. I know they have a ton of vacuum lines if they are fuel injected, but that's the extent of my knowledge.
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1707711315937018


Love ‘em! Not as much as a Prelude, but I love ‘em. 

If it has a carburetor you do NOT want to rebuild it yourself and if you _do_, do so on the car. There are tons of little check balls and they are different sizes. It takes a good amount of knowledge to build one and that knowledge is just about gone, unfortunately.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Sonderwunsch said:


> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/very-rare-bmw-e23-745i-euro/6453964233.html


I have heard it said on here that that gen 7 series was a POS when it was new and therefore still a POS. Its not even a stick BTW.


----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

nopal 6.0 said:


>


Ejecto seato cuz :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

NEAT.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/2000-toyota-camry-v6-trd/6479529249.html





















> 2000 Toyota Camry V6 TRD Supercharger 5-speed Manual - $4500
> 
> This is a sleeper!!!
> Want to blend in traffic, surprise some Camaro and Mustangs? Want your passengers to ask why your Camry is always "whining"?
> ...


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

rick8018 said:


> Ejecto seato cuz :laugh::laugh:


+1 :laugh:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Read the comments, it's worth it. 

1995 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR4 TT AWD - $8500












Detroit CL said:


> 1995 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR4 TT AWD - $8500
> 
> IT'S BACK!!!!! Finally after months of feeling like I was in the cannonball run, it has another new transmission. So its all good now and I don't have time to write a new ad so I'm reposting, well I did write a new one but craigslist timed me out and erased it.
> Oh, and I can't find the suspension receipt, in my panic to hide it from the wife I probably ate it and swallowed it on the way home. But got all the fun trans stuff it just got, I started learning to hide the receipts in my daily driver.
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Who made this kit???

*71 PORSCHE / VW TRADE CLASSIC CHEVY FORD - $12500*

Text in ad has no relevant info. Obviously some VW components, engine and transmission.



> 71 PORSCHE/VW,NEW TIRES,RUN GREAT.TRADE FOR OTHER TOY,conversion van,VOLKSWAGEN THING,VANAGON,BUG,BEETLE,CABRIOLET,CONVERTIBLE,CITROEN,FIAT,ALFA ROMEO,DELOREAN,PORSCHE,CENTER CONSOLE BOAT,PROPERTY,LAND,ACRES,MOTORHOME,RV, TRAILER,JUKEBOX,CAR HAULER, OR ????? Please note as long as this posting appears online, the vehicle remains available. Thanks.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like a Glocker Spyder. They were pretty crappy 550 spyder knockoffs from the early 2000s.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Who made this kit???


That looks like a Mroz Spyder. (I was thinking it was “Mrozer”, but the internet tells me ‘no’.) I’m going by memory on both the looks and the spelling of the name. It was an inexpensive kit since it was basically two pieces (no doors/clamshell rear) and the guy who made the kit was really young at the time. I always liked it. Because of the one piece design itt was supposed to be quite rigid and I thought it was pretty handsome.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Blade3562 said:


> Looks like a Glocker Spyder. They were pretty crappy 550 spyder knockoffs from the early 2000s.


I think that one had a deck lid instead of the clamshell.

Damn, it’s been a long time.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Air and water do mix said:


> I think that one had a deck lid instead of the clamshell.
> 
> Damn, it’s been a long time.


You're right, it's not a Glocker









I thought Mroz's had doors? They all look the same unless they are Intermeccanica, Beck or Seduction Motorsports kit lol.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

roketdriver said:


> neat.
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/2000-toyota-camry-v6-trd/6479529249.html


carb approved!


----------



## Ellen. (Feb 2, 2018)

As long as there is picture its good. we can clearly see them. but these links I think are the dead links.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Clean looking 5-speed Thunderbird Turbocoupe for less than $4k.

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-ford-thunderbird/6481146149.html






























> 1987 Ford Thunderbird Turbo Coupe, 5 speed manual transmission. 120,XXX miles, adult owned, garage kept, meticulously maintained. Car is stock and has been maintained with OEM parts over its lifetime, new tires 500 miles ago, full tune up 500 miles ago. It has never been wrecked, no rust on vehicle or underbody. Car has very little wear typical with its age and everything works as it should. Car has many new parts and runs flawlessly. Just selling to open up some garage space.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> Clean looking 5-speed Thunderbird Turbocoupe for less than $4k.
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-ford-thunderbird/6481146149.html


Could you drop a 5.0 V8 into it? I can't imagine a 190 hp 4 cylinder would be all that exciting these days.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Could you drop a 5.0 V8 into it? I can't imagine a 190 hp 4 cylinder would be all that exciting these days.


It's a lot easier and (possibly) cheaper to simply put a bigger turbocharger on there and run a better flowing exhaust. The SVO Mustangs had the same motor but a Garrett T3 that can be turned up to around 20-25 psi or something like that. I think the XR4ti's did, too. Anyway that's less work than swapping a V8 into it which is pointless since 5.0l Thunderbirds are dime a dozen compared to the Turbo Coupe.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

r_fostoria said:


> Clean looking 5-speed Thunderbird Turbocoupe for less than $4k.


So much 80's goodness. 

If anyone is interested in it I'm down to go take a look for you.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

SourKrout said:


> So much 80's goodness.
> 
> If anyone is interested in it I'm down to go take a look for you.


If that Turbo Coupe were white I'd already have bought it for my Dad. He had to sell his '86 Turbo Coupe a while ago and still regrets it. He only buys white cars, though...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

theprf said:


> If that Turbo Coupe were white I'd already have bought it for my Dad. He had to sell his '86 Turbo Coupe a while ago and still regrets it. He only buys white cars, though...












+


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

theprf said:


> If that Turbo Coupe were white I'd already have bought it for my Dad. He had to sell his '86 Turbo Coupe a while ago and still regrets it. He only buys white cars, though...


My uncle had one and I lusted after it for years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

CAR BODIES - NO TITLES - $5000 (Spo-Val WA)



> Located 60 mi. S. of Spokane
> Over 50 Car Bodies You Haul $5000.00
> Pick One $300.00 - $200.00 / ea. for additional.
> Volume discount . . .
> ...


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> CAR BODIES - NO TITLES - $5000 (Spo-Val WA)


There's a Pacer back there that had the sliding ragtop roof... I don't think I have ever seen one of those. Wonder if it was an actual Levi's edition?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

theprf said:


> There's a Pacer back there that had the sliding ragtop roof... I don't think I have ever seen one of those. Wonder if it was an actual Levi's edition?


That would be a Gremlin. The Pacer was the fishbowl. :beer:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> That would be a Gremlin. The Pacer was the fishbowl. :beer:


After I wrote that I was having second thoughts... hmm, wonder if that's a Germlin or a Pacer... not quite remembering my malaise era AMC cars, even though my grandma drove an AMC Rambler Rebel and an aunt had both a Gremlin and then a Pacer . :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

theprf said:


> After I wrote that I was having second thoughts... hmm, wonder if that's a Germlin or a Pacer... not quite remembering my malaise era AMC cars, even though my grandma drove an AMC Rambler Rebel and an aunt had both a Gremlin and then a Pacer . :thumbup:


Secretly I would love to have a gremlin. :thumbup:


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Secretly I would love to have a gremlin. :thumbup:


Me too, a gremlin x with a modernized V8 and 6 speed would be fun. But it guess the IMSA car was a 6, so a modded Jeep in-line 6 would work too


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/ptd/d/jdm-1977-toyota-corolla/6462453454.html


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

$6500

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/dependable-affordable-drive/6488793200.html


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Dang. Despite the weirdness of the ad (I don't know my vintage Porsches as well as I should) the want here is strong. 










https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/porsche-911-slantnose/6477357483.html

Not sure if the whole rebodied as a slant is a big red flag beyond it just not being original, but I'm not sure I would even care since an original is probably a $200K car at this point.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Saturn Vue manuél for sale near me; $1900, but says nothing about mileage.

https://offerup.com/item/detail/427018495/?ref=Search


















It's not Craigslist, strictly speaking; same idea.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

The pictures suck but check out this Ferrari 512TR 

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1993-ferrari-512tr/6494111084.html



> Very clean Ferrari 512 TR AWESOME driver,the car is catalyzed but mounts exhaust pipes style "his exhaust and original tromboncini are a car kit".


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> $6500
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/dependable-affordable-drive/6488793200.html


Wow. That is pretty nice!


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Viking said:


> Wow. That is pretty nice!



i thought so also, especially for being here in ohio... i know there are some people on here who pine after these older trucks...


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Omega360 said:


> The pictures suck but check out this Ferrari 512TR
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1993-ferrari-512tr/6494111084.html


I think it may be a scam, check out the cars behind it. Looks too European. Also, lack of details (VIN, mileage, history, etc).


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

> ...512 TR...
> Very clean Ferrari 512 TR AWESOME driver,the car is catalyzed but mounts exhaust pipes style "his exhaust and original tromboncini are a car kit".


Can someone tell me what this means?  :screwy:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

StressStrain said:


> Can someone tell me what this means?  :screwy:


It means be very careful when buying cars from overseas.

https://www.rmsothebys.com/en/auctions/MC16/Monaco/lots/r224-1993-ferrari-512-tr/238790 (not sold at €110,000)
https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/cars-for-sale/ferrari/512tr/2058532.html
http://forum-du-cavallino.com/Forum-du-Cavallino/forum_1.php?page=4&return=0&msg=63


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

A very rare turd.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-nissan-stanza-wagon/6495823197.html



> 1988 Nissan stanza wagon - $1500 (Rocky top)
> 
> 1988 nissan stanza wagon runs and drives good 4cyl 5spd air and heat good tires good 187000 miles Bobby show contact info
> 
> ...



These can do a really neat trick....


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I think it may be a scam, check out the cars behind it. Looks too European. Also, lack of details (VIN, mileage, history, etc).


I think you are right. Did a reverse image search and they have been posted elsewhere on the internet before in varying places. Oh well


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> A very rare turd.
> 
> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-nissan-stanza-wagon/6495823197.html


The interior on this thing looks like it went to hell every other year for vacation and came back after summer was over.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

About 20 years ago, my cousin's first car was a Nissan Stanza wagon like that one. Except it had an automatic and it was gold/beige. He loved that car, the sliding doors were awesome :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Turbo II said:


> The interior on this thing looks like it went to hell every other year for vacation and came back after summer was over.


I love the dirty sock armrest covers. :heart: 

j/k. :laugh:..


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PlatinumGLS said:


> About 20 years ago, my cousin's first car was a Nissan Stanza wagon like that one. Except it had an automatic and it was gold/beige. He loved that car, the sliding doors were awesome :thumbup:


I was a really trick design.. as long as you didn't actually get in crash.

The only micro-vans we got back then were this.. and the Mits Expo/LRV/Dodge Colt Wagon/Eagle Summit Wagon/Plymouth Colt Vista Wagon things

The Explo/LRV/Summit wagon/last gen Colt Vista Wagon were rarer than the Stanza thing.... I don't think I ever saw one in person.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Chevelle Nomad Wagon
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/d/1971-chevelle-nomad-wagon/6481547268.html










Found upon my search of manuel, clean title, wagon:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Too much rust and moss. ^^


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

For once, "mint" is used correctly. Too bad it's to describe the worst Eclipse that Mitsubishi put together. At 60K miles since 2001, it's averaged less than 3600 miles a year. That's incredible patience for a car that used to be so...common. 










https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/d/low-60k-mile-mitsubishi/6491850041.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

SAV912 said:


> Dang. Despite the weirdness of the ad (I don't know my vintage Porsches as well as I should) the want here is strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with these rebodiedor custom Porsches is they usually were totalled or in some kind of bad accident.


----------



## Gvr4-330 (Aug 25, 2002)

Here's another rare Porsche on Craigslist. Maybe they'll accept my low-ball offer if I give them CASH today? Who is in with me?

https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/d/porsche/6480365499.html









Craigslist saver link in case it gets taken down:
http://www.craigslistadsaver.com/view.php?name=CraigslistAdSaver1445


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/mitsubishi-mini-cab-4x2/6496316591.html


----------



## cruster (Jun 1, 2009)

'92 Mitsubishi Minica Dangan ZZ - sadly not the ZZ-4, but still 65 HP of turbo-charged kei car goodness.

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/1992-mitsubishi-dangan-zz/6495489674.html


----------



## JDSwan87 (Mar 6, 2014)

https://toledo.craigslist.org/cto/d/bradley-gt2/6499369312.html

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

*1985 twin turbo 5.0 volvo death trap - $3500*

Twin turbo Brown Bastard Death Trap with porno red interior

302 5.0 swapped sarcastically twin turbo. automagic transmisson

DO NOT ASK ME WHAT IT NEEDS. if you need to ask then its above your skill level or you dont want it bad enough. 

cryptocurrency ok

https://wilmington.craigslist.org/cto/d/1985-twin-turbo-50-volvo/6479558817.html


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

that intercooler is SO TINY for a v8 volvo lol


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

'93 Corrado VR6 w/ 5 speed 90,000 miles * $5,000* located in Baltimore, MD

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/93-vw-corrado-vr6/6500168541.html


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

LS1-swapped Porsche 914


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Gvr4-330 said:


> Here's another rare Porsche on Craigslist. Maybe they'll accept my low-ball offer if I give them CASH today? Who is in with me?
> 
> https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/d/porsche/6480365499.html
> 
> ...


At first I thought $125k 

Then I started counting digits


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

thegave said:


> At first I thought $125k
> 
> Then I started counting digits


Same, i was thinking that's a lot for a body kit...then realized it wasn't a body kit. :laugh:


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

I kinda want that v8 Volvo lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EKaru (Feb 18, 2006)

:laugh:










http://www.swapalease.com/lease/details/2016-BMW-4-Series.aspx?salid=1174780


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow, I hope that was a corporate lease or something. That's insane, imo.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

A.Wilder said:


> Wow, I hope that was a corporate lease or something. That's insane, imo.


Somebody rolled their negative equity into this lease?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BMW has a lease special on the 2018 440i at $639. For what that seller is asking, you could lease 2 new ones.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Located in North NJ: Two NX-2000's for $1k. Seems like a nice deal for an enthusiast, assuming they are complete and at least one has a clean title...

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/nissan-nx2000-stick-5-speed/6501935108.html










And just for inspiration, Motorweek posted a Retro Review of the NX-2000 with some fairly favorable impressions:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This just screams "emmette" to me for some reason.

These things used to be extremely common in this area back in the 90s.



> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-dodge-raider-rare-5/6500150419.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

That Reader's Digest Glove Compartment Road Atlas & Vacation Guide is what makes it valuable, that's the $5k of the $5500


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

That Raider  :thumbup:


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well this was an unexpected surprise this morning... I almost want to buy it for the motor alone

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1972-vw-beetle-chevy/6497235818.html



> 72 VW BEETLE/ SBC POWER, 350 bored 40 over, (4 bolt mains,) Keith Black pistons 10 1/2 to 1, 501 lift 292 duration Comp cam, lifters , push rods, springs, 1.5 roller rockers, Alum heads 202/160, Elderbrock intake, Holley DP 650 carb, Forged internals, New HV alum water pump (not installed), New alum pulleys, HEI ignition, new plugs, wires, cap & coil, 100amp chrome alternator, 7 qt oil pan, HV oil pump, headers w/ 3" straight pipes, at least 425 hp, 4spd manual, new ball joints, all 4 new tires, less than 500 miles on engine, Tack, Oil, Amp, Temp, Fuel, Fuel pressure, all gauges work, New Elec fuel pump, Full roll cage, New 4 point seat belts, nice seats, ON & ON,


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Turbo II said:


> That Reader's Digest Glove Compartment Road Atlas & Vacation Guide is what makes it valuable, that's the $5k of the $5500


This. :laugh:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

How is this engine so clean at ~152k miles? Steam cleaned? It looks practically new.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> How is this engine so clean at ~152k miles? Steam cleaned? It looks practically new.


Engine de-greaser at self serve car wash works quite well.
Notice the windshield washer fluid container(?) lacks a cap.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

One of my favorites, just way overpriced for its condition. 1962 Mercury M-100 Unibody


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

stiggy-pug said:


> *1985 twin turbo 5.0 volvo death trap - $3500*


Knowing full well it'll either be a money pit or 3k down the drain................I kind of want it:laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Omega360 said:


> Well this was an unexpected surprise this morning... I almost want to buy it for the motor alone


Please do and put it in something that isn’t _ridiculously_ tail-heavy, then put something more lightweight (Subaru or Rotary perhaps) in the back of the Bug and keep/sell it. :facepalm:

If it were a mid-engine configuration I’d drive it, but I wouldn’t want anywhere _near_ it as it sits. Also, I hope he has some serious trans mods, because the ad doesn’t say anything about a non-standard trans and VW tansaxles don’t like a lot of shock load. That car looks like little more than a shock load generator.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

One of my all time top 10 coolest cars, the 1961 Tempest Wagon. Based on the pics and info it's probably a single barrel 4 cylinder 2 speed auto car. Seller also has some other Pontiac and Olds wagons for sale


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-shelby-dakota/6501408733.html




> 1989 Shelby Dakota - $9900
> 
> 1989 Shelby Dakota
> condition: good
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> How is this engine so clean at ~152k miles? Steam cleaned? It looks practically new.


SUPER CLEAN the engine bay.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

60000 original mile 91 S13 240SX (155 hp), $8000.


https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/1991-nissan-240sx-se-fastback/6510058979.html










FD RX7 for $6000

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/rx-7-mazda-1993/6499183020.html


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

88c900t said:


> 60000 original mile 91 S13 240SX (155 hp), $8000.
> 
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/1991-nissan-240sx-se-fastback/6510058979.html


That's the cleanest 240SX I've seen in 15 years or more. Looks like a good candidate for one of RVAE34's swaps/conversions if it is mostly rust free.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

88c900t said:


> FD RX7 for $6000
> 
> https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/rx-7-mazda-1993/6499183020.html


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Nice Indianapolis palm trees.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Nice Indianapolis palm trees.


:laugh::facepalm:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

No price on this, but it looks soooo nice and even comes with a video!

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/z/6479669440.html


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

That Z has to be a $25k car, no?


----------



## fizay (Oct 10, 2008)

https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-chevrolet-g20-van-raider/6477667394.html

can you hear the van halen mariachi cover from here?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Doesn't Emmett have one of these Asian jeep copies?

https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/d/willys-jeep-cj3b-diesel-by/6479611722.html



> Willys Jeep CJ3b Diesel by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries - $10500 (Blue Ridge)
> 
> 1985 Jeep
> fuel: diesel
> ...


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

Not exactly on CL, but a really nice condition, one owner 6MT sedan with low miles.

Pretty rare and hard to find:

http://www.audiofbedford.com/detail-2007-infiniti-g35_sedan-4dr_manual_sport_rwd-used-17354400.html


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Doesn't Emmett have one of these Asian jeep copies?
> 
> https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/d/willys-jeep-cj3b-diesel-by/6479611722.html


Yes he does, which means by association anyone who buys one is also a lunatic. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Last time I saw one of these was never: *1962 Audi Auto Union DKW *



> Up for sale is a beautiful fully restored 1962 Auto Union DKW. Very rare car!! You probably won't see another for sale. It's one of the only cars ever produced with a 2 stoke engine. A lot has been invested in this build, and is a blast to drive to the shows or keep has an investment. It's been in a private collection and is now for sale. Auto Union later on went to become Audi. This is a great piece of history.
> 
> The DKW is powered by 3 cylinder 2 stroke engine with a 3 speed on the column shifter. Back then performance rating horsepower was right in line with the competition over at VW, but the design was radically different. Water cooled, high revving 2 stroke design, ignition coils for each cylinder...it is a very interesting machine, and the exhaust note is something very unique in the world of motoring.
> 
> ...


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Last time I saw one of these was never: *1962 Audi Auto Union DKW *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i saw a coupe version of this when i was in california for the legends of the autobahn shown in moneterey. super weird cars


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

I passed an 80s audi 100 on my way to work today, rare enough to even see one of those, that wagon is cooool

Why did it take so long to get back to wagons for audi


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Last time I saw one of these was never: *1962 Audi Auto Union DKW *


Wow, thank you for posting this very rare car. I consider myself to be rather knowledgeable on German cars.  The number of DKW wagons that I remember seeing is........um........zero.

It appears to be similar in concept, to the old Saab 95 wagon. The early versions of those had an inline three cylinder, two stroke engine. They also had a four speed transmission, with column shifter.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Last time I saw one of these was never: *1962 Audi Auto Union DKW *


Very cool 

Don’t think I’d sell something like this on CL. Probably better at an auction.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

:screwy:
I may be completely out of my mind, but I am actually considering this rather janky old Opel Ascona A.

http://www.craigslistadsaver.com/view.php?name=72Opel

I know nothing about these cars but I've always liked the looks of them and their rally heritage pedigree. 
You hardly ever see them over here even though they were sold at Buick dealerships,
the "baby 'vette" GT gets most of the cult love while most of the Ascona's have rotted away it seems.

The car has the CIH (cam in head) 1.9 motor.

http://www.spannerhead.com/2013/05/03/technical-curiosities-opels-cam-in-head-engine/

I went over earlier today for a looksee and testdrive because it's only 15 minutes from my house.
It crunk right up and had a lovely burble purr with solid idle, and it ran rather well on the drive with no stumbling or hiccups, 
but the suspension seemed to be pretty dang surfy and slightly sloppy.

And none the instrumentation was working so no idea of rpm, fuel level, speed, or temp.

I sort of fell in love with it though , but I'm also kinda scared of getting into a spectacular headache of parts sourcing because I would have to at least and try to get it up to some sort of proper snuff if I do actually get it, and I mean it needs stuff like wiper arms fer chrissakes, a Manta hood, climate controls, various rubber seals, and lots of other stuff plus the previous owner swapped many parts for example like rear disc brakes and front susp. components from a Vega and who knows what else and it may be a nightmare to try and figure out whats what...

...no, this ain't no all original barn find, it's been heavily messed with in various weird ways, for starters it has a Manta front clip welded on, and from there it just gets more curiouser and curiouser.

I found a build thread from the guy who put this thing together and actually joined the forum so I could see the pix:

http://www.opelgt.com/forums/ascona-1900/24745-dog-almost-ready-hunt.html

Reading everything in that thread should scare me off running for the hills LOL, 
but it still dances in my maniacal mind.

I had cash in my pocket ready to buy, but backed off and said I'd sleep on it and let him know tomorrow one way or the other.
The lowest he'll take is $3500.

:thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/84-volvo-245-glt-tic-factory/6497842027.html


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Speaking of obscurities, when was the last time you saw a Fiat 124 Sport Coupe for sale?









https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1968-fiat-124-sport-coup/6513450071.html

Sure it's mostly rust now but still... $1k obo!


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool Bugatti replica popped up today, appears to be very well done

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1927-bugatti-type-35-race-car/6518691533.html



> I am selling a 1927 Bugatti Type 35 Race Car replica that is built on a 1966 Volkswagen chasis and is powered by a 1600cc VW motor. The car is very fun to drive with it's 4 speed manual transmission. It starts right up with no hesitation and drives equally as well. No leaks. I've seen a lot of these Bugatti replicas and this one is by far the most authentic I've seen. This is an excellent build as a lot of attention was given to the small items that make it unique. The exterior of the car is not perfect but looks good and the "patina" just adds to it's authentic look. The car is titled as a 1966 VW


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Markos said:


> https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/84-volvo-245-glt-tic-factory/6497842027.html


Very cool, but crazy price. 



The Igneous Faction said:


> Speaking of obscurities, when was the last time you saw a Fiat 124 Sport Coupe for sale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are very hard to find. Found one that I wanted badly. I posted this in this thread..


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Take a look at this big steel death trap of a wagon. The want is strong especially with that interior :heart:

1962 Ford Country Sedan

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1962-ford-country-sedan/6531014880.html



> 1962 Ford Country Sedan, 390ci V8 T-10 4 speed (not original), 4 wheel drum brakes no power. New custom interior finished in April of 2016. Engine runs good, car drives smooth, transmission however needs rebuilt or replaced. Electric fuel pump, 15" steel wheels, fiberglass bumpers. Asking 12,000 OBO


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Omega360 said:


> Take a look at this big steel death trap of a wagon. The want is strong especially with that interior :heart:
> 
> 1962 Ford Country Sedan
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1962-ford-country-sedan/6531014880.html


you are missing the best part. the 4spd manual trans


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

I think I almost bought this exact car before, but it sold before I could show up.
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/cto/d/1988-nissan-pulsar-nx/6526577673.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-volvo-v70r-6-speed-manual/6502568844.html

2000 V70 R w/ manual swap. Looks decent. :heart:


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

fizay said:


> https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-chevrolet-g20-van-raider/6477667394.html
> 
> can you hear the van halen mariachi cover from here?


So much want.


----------



## Vladimir VR6 (May 28, 2007)

Kleemann Supercharged Euro Coach built W210 Mercedes Limo with low low miles - $78K












https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/2000-mbz-e320-binz/6520969797.html


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Vladimir VR6 said:


> $78K


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Want to be half as cool as Iroczgirl well here's your chance. It's on the wrong coast or I'd be jumping on it. It's a 1600, but still rad! https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/1971-mercury-capri/6528091953.html











































1971 Mercury Capri said:


> For sale 1971 Ford Capri Mk1. 1600cc. Runs, stops, shifts and steers just fine. This Capri has the Kent 1600 engine which was used also in old Ford Escorts and Cortinas. The Capri is in original condition with no add on's. Essentially 'unmolested' with all the original bits and pieces. The paint is largely original and has some patina to it. This Capri has virtually no rust. All rockers, floors etc. are solid. Very minor at bottom of rear fenders see photos. This is common. Interior is all original including the carpets and headliner. I have a clean title and can assist with shipping. These Mk1 Capri's are selling in for six thousand in this condition on Ebay if you can find them which is hard as they are almost extinct


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Is it wrong that I think this is kewl?

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/d/1970-vw-beetle-pickup/6532755344.html




> * 1970 VW beetle pickup - $10000 (York/Clover) *
> 
> Selling a 1970 VW pickup. Nice ride and a Head turner. Not another one around this area that I know of. Asking $10,000. Call David 80three 6271146 for info. Thanks. Please call. No emails


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Is it wrong that I think this is kewl?


were you born on or after Jan. 1, 1960?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MGQ said:


> were you born on or after Jan. 1, 1960?


yes.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

then yes.


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

Last year of the LS400



















No big deal, right?

16k miles










Too bad I don't need another one but that's the best five thousand dollar car I've ever seen.


----------



## phatrabbitzz2 (Nov 22, 2003)

LG6R, do you have link to the ad? That seems way too fishy.


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

phatrabbitzz2 said:


> LG6R, do you have link to the ad? That seems way too fishy.


It's real https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/lexus-ls-400-for-sale-clean/6521124484.html

He had a mechanic's lein on it, stored it for 6-7 years, now wants to recoup the money owed on it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/d/toyota-4x4-diesel-8-passenger/6533285342.html



> Toyota 4X4 Diesel 8 Passenger Van - $19500 (SW PDX)
> 
> 1992 TOYOTA HIACE
> VIN: LN107-0026044
> ...


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

^^^^
Mother of God that's awesome :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Not because a special or cool car, but because a disposable car that somehow got treated extremely well for 20 years.
Seriously, it'shard enough finding a 1st gen Focus in this shape now... let alone an Escort or Tracer.


https://greenville.craigslist.org/ctd/d/1999-mercury-tracer-24/6515044276.html



> 1999 MERCURY TRACER **24 K MILES**CARFAX CERTIFIED - $3281 (Greenville)
> 
> 1999 mercury tracer
> VIN: 1MEFM10PXXW624363
> ...


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

^ Probably because no one wanted to drive it any further than 24k miles. 

Family member had one as a first car. You could hear the gas sloshing around in the gas tank every time you came to a stop. Quality car right there. :laugh:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

LG6R said:


> ^ Probably because no one wanted to drive it any further than 24k miles.
> 
> Family member had one as a first car. You could hear the gas sloshing around in the gas tank every time you came to a stop. Quality car right there. :laugh:


I actually noticed this issue with a 2017 QX70 and 2018 Pathfinder I rented recently. Very loud sloshing gas sounds and those cars were both new rentals so it's a mfr issue.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

LG6R said:


> ^ Probably because no one wanted to drive it any further than 24k miles.
> 
> Family member had one as a first car. You could hear the gas sloshing around in the gas tank every time you came to a stop. Quality car right there. :laugh:


My friend Mary Lou is obsessed with low mileage **** like this. She has an 80s Tempo/Topaz (I forget) that she got with like 5000 miles and drives everywhere.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Chapel said:


> My friend Mary Lou is obsessed with low mileage **** like this. She has an 80s Tempo/Topaz (I forget) that she got with like 5000 miles and drives everywhere.


Show her this and ask if she thinks her face will look ok after forcibly eating steering wheel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQWEPvV4m4k


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LG6R said:


> ^ Probably because no one wanted to drive it any further than 24k miles.
> 
> Family member had one as a first car. You could hear the gas sloshing around in the gas tank every time you came to a stop. Quality car right there. :laugh:


But it was obviously parked in a good garage for the paint/interior to last like that.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/rare-classic-89-honda-accord/6539951377.html



> A very rare Honda Accord Hatchback with low mileage. The car drives beautifully, and the mileage has been certified by carfax. There are likely only a few of these left in the world with mileage this low. The car has been very well maintained and driven regularly, but lightly.












Not bad for $4K

90 Accord. $2999

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-honda-accord-ex/6501073546.html



> ALL OFFERS WILL BE CONSIDERED!!!! 1990 Honda Accord-EX with 96,750 miles in very good/excellent condition. Bought 8/31/1998 with 47,000 miles. All service/repair records available. Actual color is Champagne. Has Moonroof. Air Conditioning. Always garaged.












Nice! Red velour.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Not because a special or cool car, but because a disposable car that somehow got treated extremely well for 20 years.
> Seriously, it'shard enough finding a 1st gen Focus in this shape now... let alone an Escort or Tracer.
> 
> 
> https://greenville.craigslist.org/ctd/d/1999-mercury-tracer-24/6515044276.html


And unfortunately still $3000 too much.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

GolfTango said:


> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/rare-classic-89-honda-accord/6539951377.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The passenger side looks repainted and in one tire shot the fender is dull and likely resprayed since the wheel well is purpleish and not black like in the other tire shot.


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> The passenger side looks repainted and in one tire shot the fender is dull and likely resprayed since the wheel well is purpleish and not black like in the other tire shot.


and... AND... it's a freaking '89 Honda Accord automatic for FOUR THOUSAND TWO HUNDRED DOLLARS.

The mileage might be low for almost 30 years old, but it's not exactly been preserved in perfect condition to warrant that kind of asking price.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

LG6R said:


> and... AND... it's a freaking '89 Honda Accord automatic for FOUR THOUSAND TWO HUNDRED DOLLARS.
> 
> The mileage might be low for almost 30 years old, but it's not exactly been preserved in perfect condition to warrant that kind of asking price.


Hey I had a friend that bought a 89 accord coupe for 4500! granted that was 1996.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

https://ksu.craigslist.org/cto/d/1977-mgb/6508611164.html

1977 mgb convertible odometer: 77996 manual


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/d/toyota-4x4-diesel-8-passenger/6533285342.html


the problem with the hiace in america is it is designed for small people. No seat in a highace will fit or be comfortable for an adult american over 5 foot tall. We used these for transport all over pakistan and while they are kinda cool, they are terribly cramped.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

I've always dug Spider-Man and if I got this groovy Vega I'd keep the Green Goblin paintwork theme intact no doubt! 

Current ad:
https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/v8-vega/6538865203.html

Adsaver + pics:

http://www.craigslistadsaver.com/view.php?name=greengoblinvega


----------



## Palic (Dec 26, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> I actually noticed this issue with a 2017 QX70 and 2018 Pathfinder I rented recently. Very loud sloshing gas sounds and those cars were both new rentals so it's a mfr issue.


same thing for Ford Focus 2017


----------



## FlyRide337 (Apr 26, 2002)

https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/2013-vw-golf-big-turbo-all/6535188210.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

FlyRide337 said:


> https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/2013-vw-golf-big-turbo-all/6535188210.html


Are you really just plugging your own car:laugh:? and just a link, no pic?

*ding*

+2 sins



Literally stated "not a rust bucket" in the ad....:what:


https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1971-karmann-ghia/6536933610.html


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rustbucket


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

One of my fav humans is selling her 944 Turbo in Maryland: 
https://annapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-porsche-944-turbo/6540696059.html

I wish I could justify buying it!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

88c900t said:


> Are you really just plugging your own car:laugh:? and just a link, no pic?
> 
> *ding*
> 
> ...


In caps too 



x(why)z said:


> One of my fav humans is selling her 944 Turbo in Maryland:
> https://annapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-porsche-944-turbo/6540696059.html
> 
> I wish I could justify buying it!


That’s pretty nice


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

88c900t said:


> Literally stated "not a rust bucket" in the ad....:what:
> 
> 
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1971-karmann-ghia/6536933610.html


bet you they added that later as people were trying to beat them up on the price and calling it a rust bucket :laugh:


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

x(why)z said:


> One of my fav humans is selling her 944 Turbo in Maryland:
> https://annapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-porsche-944-turbo/6540696059.html
> 
> I wish I could justify buying it!


Biggest Craigslist pet peeve of mine is no mileage being listed. :banghead:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

A.Wilder said:


> the problem with the hiace in america is it is designed for small people. No seat in a highace will fit or be comfortable for an adult american over 5 foot tall. We used these for transport all over pakistan and while they are kinda cool, they are terribly cramped.


As the import laws in Canada are a bit looser and living in an area where these imported vehicles have been quite popular I can tell you that you're very correct.
Even vehicles like the R32 Skyline are much smaller than many may think in person.
Vehicles made with a country that has a space problem and a smaller stature of person on average in mind are going to be smaller, and often are.
Even at 6'2 I can tell you that the Toyota Previa was a little too small for me. Not prohibitively small that I was unable to drive one around for a few months yet small in the sense that I was leaning forward to see traffic lights and found the ergonomics a tad cramped and the Previa is a fairly large vehicle.



88c900t said:


> Literally stated "not a rust bucket" in the ad....:what:


In that it's not literally a bucket, it's a Rust Volkswagen.
So, they're actually right.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

LG6R said:


> Biggest Craigslist pet peeve of mine is no mileage being listed. :banghead:


Or a statement like "needs some cosmetics put back together on the inside" and then not a single goddamn picture of the inside... :facepalm:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Grandma's '71 Comet.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

freedo84gti said:


> bet you they added that later as people were trying to beat them up on the price and calling it a rust bucket :laugh:


Rusty SAAB bump.

https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/cto/d/saab/6531673545.html









https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/cto/d/2007-saab-9-7x-awd-loaded/6538833762.html


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


> Rusty SAAB bump.
> 
> https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/cto/d/2007-saab-9-7x-awd-loaded/6538833762.html





> has some rust


YOU DON'T SAY

I don't think I've ever seen a hood rust away like that. I imagine the underside is absolutely trashed.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

r_fostoria said:


> Rusty SAAB bump.
> 
> https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/cto/d/saab/6531673545.html


Interesting that this car has 2 different style wheels and the owner chose to put 1 of each on each side! I bet if he put 2 of each style on either side, most people wouldn't notice the mismatch.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

I got both of those beat


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Not on CL but interesting.

https://www.finn.no/car/used/ad.html?finnkode=114660568


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

88c900t said:


> I got both of those beat


As much as people revere those c900s, they really did some some terrible problem areas, didn't they?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Am I missing something here?


$85k for a Wagoneer seems a little bit high..

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/ctd/d/1966-jeep-super-wagoneer-v8/6543407860.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/112893572984


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

t_white said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> 
> $85k for a Wagoneer seems a little bit high..
> ...


A little bit?

Also, screw that dealer. I bought a 993 from them off eBay and immediately sent them a deposit and they sold the car to someone else two days later while I was making travel arrangements. Dicks.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Not a car, but still rad. Never seen a set before. I don't a have 5x100 car at the moment, but I'm still thinking about buying them :laugh:.
https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/wto/d/vw-beetle-wheels/6541973342.html


Ad said:


> Set of 4 wheels from a 2000 Beetle. Size is 16 x 7.5. Bought and shipped from Germany by original owner.
> Put the stock wheels back on the car before it was sold.
> Pick-up at my home or be glad to meet on a neutral site as well.
> Thanks for looking.


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

x(why)z said:


> One of my fav humans is selling her 944 Turbo in Maryland:
> https://annapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-porsche-944-turbo/6540696059.html
> 
> I wish I could justify buying it!


Ad states it needs cosmetic work on the inside and doesn't have an interior picture. :beer:


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

*For ONLY $4,300, you can have the world's only 3rd gen MazdaSPEED* 6 with a 3.5L 13B!! Oh, oh, and it has less than 65k miles!!!* :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/d/2014-mazdaspeed-6-grand/6533776071.html



> 2014 Mazda 6 Grand Touring. It has a* 3.5 L 13B twin rotor Wankel Rotary Renesis R2 engine*. 252 HP at 8200 RPM and 155 ft/lbs of torque. 0-60 in 6.4 sec with a top speed of 145. transmission. 300 watt Bose audio system with CD and satellite radio, Bluetooth phone, rain sensing wipers, moonroof, leather seats, 18in wheels, bucket back seats, paddle shifters, automatic with sports shifting, keyless entry.64,979 miles.


*Stated in ad title


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

KizashiAGP said:


> *For ONLY $4,300, you can have the world's only 3rd gen MazdaSPEED* 6 with a 3.5L 13B!! Oh, oh, and it has less than 65k miles!!!* :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> -pic of exterior


I love that there is only one photo and that’s of the exterior. :laugh:


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Air and water do mix said:


> I love that there is only one photo and that’s of the exterior. :laugh:


LOL for real. I want to call them up and inquire about this engine swap.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

kenny301 said:


> YOU DON'T SAY
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a hood rust away like that. I imagine the underside is absolutely trashed.


Probably a bad crash repair job/sh*t aftermarket part.
You don't have ONE part rust like that without any other visible rust on other parts unless there was something wrong with the one part.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

r_fostoria said:


> As much as people revere those c900s, they really did some some terrible problem areas, didn't they?


Yes (particularly the glass transaxle/diff), but that can happen to any 30 year old car from water intrusion. 


Automatic but still cool:
https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-merkur-xr4ti-survivor/6548736092.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1975-nova/6548470511.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/very-rare-1976-amc-matador/6548356016.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/95-lincoln-mark-8/6541630691.html









rare 1.8 J body!
https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/convertible/6517614621.html









Cheap 944
https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-porsche-944-lsd/6544753647.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/ctd/d/1981-oldsmobile-98-regency/6543900733.html









manual 190e
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1985-mercedes-benz-190e/6521813585.html









Rare clean Si
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-honda-civic-si-rare-rust/6523764536.html


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Re that Wagoneer...I remember reading a Jalopnik post a few years ago that said basically "Buy old American SUVs now." Guess they were right!


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Ross1013 said:


> Re that Wagoneer...I remember reading a Jalopnik post a few years ago that said basically "Buy old American SUVs now." Guess they were right!


Just because someone 'invested' 100k doesn't mean it will sell for anything close to asking price. That Wagoneer is very nice but 50K would be more reasonable to me.

I could be wrong. opcorn:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

88c900t said:


> Cheap 944


Well that would be a first! :laugh:



88c900t said:


> Rare clean Si
> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-honda-civic-si-rare-rust/6523764536.html


Damn. If that were closer I’d be very, very tempted. I prefer the next gen, but I like that a lot.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Not on CL but interesting.
> 
> https://www.finn.no/car/used/ad.html?finnkode=114660568




Å være midt i smørøyet!

That car grabs my gonads bigtime like crazy torks.
It certainly looks the business.
Good find!
Thanks for sharing.

Altho it's quite pricey at 450,000 kr = $57,357.58 USD so outta my league.

Perused a bit on that site (fun!) and found sumthin' more in budget plus a noggin'knock lightbulb because I never knew they made mk1 Escort estates and I think they look mucho supremo!

Saw this:
:thumbup:
'71 RS2000 wagon + cool trailer!
129,594 kr
$16,522.92 USD

https://www.finn.no/car/used/ad.html?finnkode=116882725


















I dig 'em.

:beer:














_Sidenote sidetrack_:

Somehow came across a Cortina estate too while looking for mk1 info...

Ford Cortina MK1 GT Estate 
http://car-from-uk.com/sale.php?id=35957&country=uk

:heart:










Sadly,
those pillars don't seem too strong tho,
see:
http://www.enfostuff.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=878&sid=ce8a713b0322cdc5b95199d1e9594d9d


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

This one is for you irocZgirl. :laugh:

portland.craigslist.org/1984-vw-scirocco


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> This one is for you irocZgirl. :laugh:
> 
> portland.craigslist.org/1984-vw-scirocco


:beer:

I love the writing in that ad!

I was gonna quote it reproduced here, but I decided not to be a possible spoiler or something.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

stiggy-pug said:


> That car grabs my gonads bigtime like crazy torks.


For posterity. :laugh:


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

This ad reads like a Powerthirst commercial.

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/rare-roadster-for-car/6544064224.html



> *Rare Roadster for Car Enthusiast - $23000*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> This one is for you irocZgirl. :laugh:
> 
> portland.craigslist.org/1984-vw-scirocco



They can drop it off in my yard if they want. :laugh:


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

https://wichita.craigslist.org/cto/d/1985-pontiac-fiero-for-sale/6554540759.html

1985 Pontiac Fiero for sale or Trade summer fun - $2500


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I remember when these came out.. thought they were so cool.
Anybody remember when SUVs were two door work trucks?

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-nissan-pathfinder-4x4-5/6555655782.html



> 1988 Nissan Pathfinder 4x4 5 speed manual - $2850 (Seymour, Tn)
> 
> 1988 Nissan Pathfinder 4x4
> condition: good
> ...


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

stiggy-pug said:


> :beer:
> 
> I love the writing in that ad!
> 
> I was gonna quote it reproduced here, but I decided not to be a possible spoiler or something.


Looks like the ad has been deleted...

...but I saved the text inna notepad,
thusly:

*
8 valve
Gets Mad respect all over town. Runs, drives, has good tags till June, title, has been my daily for years, I need to focus, comes with free duct tape and surface rust. Will provide you with hours of entertainment while you tinker on it, weighs 1800 pounds coming out of the dump after you subtract me.

-Broken 
driver wiper post
-Missing
headroom for most
radio
modern convenience
maybe some gear oil
a lot of the tire tread
most of a paint job
headliner
back seats
one center cap
most of the dash
-Inappropriate
rabbit bumpers
rabbit mirrors
Black leather Corrado seats
Mad dish ghetto steering wheel

I'm sure I'm forgetting something, will email quick, pretty firm on price, may entertain offers, but it may cost u bumpers or seats or both. always starts, all though stubborn at a certain temp. look, be looking for a driving project. Mack

*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

wagon? check. stick? check. diesel? check. Escort?? **** yeah.
https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1984-ford-escort-diesel/6521266628.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> I remember when these came out.. thought they were so cool.
> Anybody remember when SUVs were two door work trucks?
> 
> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-nissan-pathfinder-4x4-5/6555655782.html


Wow. Incredibly clean, and especially considering the mileage figure. 


One thing that always made me wonder WTF is why GM didn't make a 4 door S10 Blazer until 88, 5 years after launch. The XJ had 4 doors at launch.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Blade3562 said:


> Not a car, but still rad. Never seen a set before. I don't a have 5x100 car at the moment, but I'm still thinking about buying them :laugh:.
> https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/wto/d/vw-beetle-wheels/6541973342.html


Could somebody please photoshop those onto my car for me? I kind of dig them.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

G8 GXP 









https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/2009-pontiac-g8-gxp-6-speed/6542516996.html


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

88c900t said:


> The XJ had 4 doors at launch.


Are you saying they only had 4 doors at launch or also had 4 doors at launch? Because they definitely had 2 and 4 doors available at launch.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

88c900t said:


> The XJ had 4 doors at launch.





Atl-Atl said:


> 88c900t said:
> 
> 
> > The XJ had 4 doors at launch.
> ...


XJ was always a 4 door, to my knowledge they never made an XJ Coupe (Not counting XJS)


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Atl-Atl said:


> Are you saying they only had 4 doors at launch or also had 4 doors at launch? Because they definitely had 2 and 4 doors available at launch.


They had both at launch. GM released theirs a year earlier, but only had the 2 door.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

These are pretty rare- especially in the states

Manual Passat G60 Syncro (AWD) wagon

https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/d/1992-volkswagen-passat-syncro/6551882688.html


----------



## Herb F. Gildersleeve (Jan 19, 2017)

The price of good condition Jeeps of 4.0L vintage continues to rise in the saltier places of the world. Asking here is $5700 CAD

I bounce between a ZJ 4.0L or 5.2 versus a XJ 4.0 of mid-'90s to 97+ era. 

It might be worth a trip West to find a cheaper one in similar shape rather than pay the rust belt Jeep tax:

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...rt/1343177434?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not CL , but Kachow










https://www.carsforsale.com/vehicle/details/12794480


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I found a rare Canadian market Acadian Beumont (Chevy II).

https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/1963-pontiac-acadian-beaumont/6534049815.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Just another GTI said:


> Just because someone 'invested' 100k doesn't mean it will sell for anything close to asking price. That Wagoneer is very nice but 50K would be more reasonable to me.
> 
> I could be wrong. opcorn:


They are selling pretty high. Wagon Master restores and sells them like crazy!

http://wagonmaster.com/inventory/


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

ice4life said:


> These are pretty rare- especially in the states
> 
> Manual Passat G60 Syncro (AWD) wagon
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/d/1992-volkswagen-passat-syncro/6551882688.html


That is a really cool wagon and the same engine as the corrado?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Giovanni said:


> That is a really cool wagon and the same engine as the corrado?


Yeah- but the g60 not the slc; and while i love this thing, the g60 is notorious for failed superchargers, and the syncro is notorious for failed viscous couplers. Basically you need a tow truck to get it around- which explains why the poster said he put over 10k into it and he's selling it for less than 5k..


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/ford-porsche-forsche/6558517427.html



> *Ford + Porsche = Forsche - $4500 *
> 
> One of a kind clone. Fuel-injected V-6, 2.9 Ford Motor (it will also accommodaterims, a Ford 302 V-8), 4-speed A.O.D. Automatic Transmission (Ford), Dana 44 Rear and Front Axles. New Fuel system, fresh tune-up. Needs wiring finished to restart. Dick Cepek 15x10 rims, 38.5 Thornbirds, Warn winch. This vehicle needs work before driving. Most all parts are here. Finish assembling yourself. $4500 OBO. Serious calls only. NO texts please. May take older Harley in trade.












hmmmm


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Roketdriver said:


> hmmmm


I'll never understand why people throw a bunch of seemingly expensive parts together and then never drive the car. I think a 944 on a lifted bronco II is a particularly bad idea to begin with, but why put a bunch of brand new parts together and then give up when you can't do the steering/wiring?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/d/1983-honda-accord-sedan/6546940411.html

83 Accord with 65k miles.....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Second owner diesel olds 88. How is this thing still running??

https://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/d/1982-oldsmobile-57k-miles-2nd/6559184067.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Buick opel Manta. Pre-cascada days

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/d/1974-buick-opel-manta/6561969068.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Glacier green over stone green e39

https://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/d/2000-bmw-528i/6535387818.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Saffron v70r

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/d/1998-saffron-v70r-wagon/6556659912.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Audi exclusive green a3 etron

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/2017-audi-a3-tron-premium/6559334119.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BMW 535xit with night vision and adaptive cruise! Probably the only one. 

https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/d/2008-bmw-535xi-custom-order/6523491319.html


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

ice4life said:


> Buick opel Manta. Pre-cascada days
> 
> https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/d/1974-buick-opel-manta/6561969068.html


Not sure why they call it a Buick Opel manta. It’s just Opel Manta, and the only relation (other then being owned by GM) is they were sold at Buick dealerships.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

2ohgti said:


> Not sure why they call it a Buick Opel manta. It’s just Opel Manta, and the only relation (other then being owned by GM) is they were sold at Buick dealerships.


They were trying to break opel into the us market and tried the non rebadge approach. They brought the opel Astra over later and called it a Saturn so they approached this both ways and failed both ways.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> BMW 535xit with night vision and adaptive cruise! Probably the only one.
> 
> https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/d/2008-bmw-535xi-custom-order/6523491319.html


I've had my eye on this one for a few months. It was $14500 now down to $12500. The lady only had it 4 months so I suspect that there is something fishy going on like an impending doom hpfp or a blown turbo. But damn it's so fukin rare with these options. You can't even find sedans configured this way.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

seattle.craigslist.org/1995-bmw-7-series-stretch


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Roketdriver said:


> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/ford-porsche-forsche/6558517427.html
> 
> 
> 
> > *One of a kind clone*. Fuel-injected V-6, 2.9 Ford Motor (it will also accommodaterims, a Ford 302 V-8), 4-speed A.O.D. Automatic Transmission (Ford), Dana 44 Rear and Front Axles. New Fuel system, fresh tune-up. Needs wiring finished to restart. Dick Cepek 15x10 rims, 38.5 Thornbirds, Warn winch. This vehicle needs work before driving. Most all parts are here. Finish assembling yourself. $4500 OBO. Serious calls only. NO texts please. May take older Harley in trade.


What does that even mean?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

ice4life said:


> Saffron v70r


Amazed he's not asking more considering the rare spec. Saffron is an awesome color although I prefer it on the first gen C70.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

newyork.craigslist.org/6557621847.html


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

I never knew those existed ^^^


Looks amazing and something that gives me the feels.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*1986 Cadillac Cimarron - $500* looks clean, needs water pump.




> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/cto/d/1986-cadillac-cimarron/6563251290.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

Sweet car, GT-Four! :thumbup:

https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/d/1991-toyota-celica-gt4-turbo/6562670444.html


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

^^^ That 83 Accord. Tempted.


$25K? :screwy:


https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-mercedes-benz-310-t1/6550698061.html



> This is a rare, incredibly low mileage 1989 Mercedes Benz 310KA (T1) that, in its earlier days, operated as a firetruck in Germany. Now, having been replaced by modern sprinter vans in the ranks of the German fire departments, it's looking for its new, civilian life.
> 
> This pre-Sprinter-series Mercedes van was imported to Medford, Oregon by a licensed dealer and importer - I have all of the original import papers. It lived briefly in the greater Portland area before being driven across the country.
> 
> ...













This ad has no mention of price, but a nice example.

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/ford-bronco-ranger-xlt/6563425050.html



> 78 Bronco Ranger Xlt 4x4. 351m engine auto transmission power steering power brakes air condition. Extra clean no issues actual miles. Call or text


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> $25K? :screwy:
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-mercedes-benz-310-t1/6550698061.html


I'm sure they're basing their asking price on the ridiculous prices people are asking for both the VW Transporter and Land Rover Discovery.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> newyork.craigslist.org/6557621847.html


Seems like a waste in rear drive only form.
Just get an E-van.
Still cool tho.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> I'm sure they're basing their asking price on the ridiculous prices people are asking for both the VW Transporter and Land Rover Discovery.


and crack rocks. Sorry, it's a neat van, but still a van. But i also think the 5 figure vw buses are stupidly priced as well.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

DrewSXR said:


> Sweet car, GT-Four! :thumbup:


oh man these things are tempting- I wonder how fixable this one is:

























https://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/d/88-turbo-all-trac-celica/6562163241.html


> 1988 Toyota Celica Alltrac
> condition: excellent
> cylinders: 4 cylinders
> drive: 4wd
> ...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

https://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-toyota-celsior-type-f/6546039955.html

















Celsior; rare c-f with wood steering wheel


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/trade-or-sell-85-lowered-ls/6556807634.html



> $4,000 – Moses Lake, WA:
> 
> “85 gmc suburban with ls swap and turbo 400 lowered with spindles and axle flip kit in the rear engine wiring by psi harness and flashed ecu needs alittle work but could be a cool ride no rust 2wd I will sell or trade for
> Hot rod project
> ...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Who wants one of my kidneys?










https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1966-volkswagen-double-cab-bus/6507722508.html


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

patrikman said:


> Who wants one of my kidneys?


:thumbup:

My Mom had a single cab in the late 1970s but it was not as nice. Heat who needs heat during winter?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

patrikman said:


> Who wants one of my kidneys?


I can't imagine why somebody would have cut the front dog legs, but not the rear wheel wells...


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice 912 swapped Ghia with what looks like an Uber rare Webasto sunroof and widened rear 356 steelies. Its hard to tell, but I think it's still 6V.
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/vw-karmann-ghia-912-powered/6533869309.html

































I've been looking at lowlights and Typ 34s for a while, this is the first reasonable project I've come across. The mismatched pan kills the value so it's perfect for a motor/trans swap. I'm going to guess it probably needs rockers.
https://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/d/1958-karmann-ghia/6565155037.html

















This '57 Karmann Ghia is very clean and a great price.
https://fayar.craigslist.org/cto/d/1957-karmann-ghia-coup-low/6544266318.html


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Blade3562 said:


> Nice 912 swapped Ghia with what looks like an Uber rare Webasto sunroof and widened rear 356 steelies. Its hard to tell, but I think it's still 6V.
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/vw-karmann-ghia-912-powered/6533869309.html


That is a GOOD looking Ghia. I would definitely drive that. :thumbup:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Someone pick this up. just posted, only $1000!
https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1976-oldsmobile-delta-royale/6565569410.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1984-pontiac-fiero/6566130787.html









For Patrikman
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/1979-cutlass-supreme/6553826153.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/dodge-charger/6565928967.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1977-olds-delta-88-royal/6559491689.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1985-oldsmobile-cutlass/6549642660.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1974-ford-ltd/6557947254.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/73-challenger/6553712897.html









Awesome early B body wagon
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1978-chevy-impala-wagon/6547810461.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1929-ford-doodlebug/6563082042.html









Super clean!
https://madison.craigslist.org/ctd/d/1991-eagle-talon-2-door-5/6561966909.html










https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1965-chrysler-new-yorker/6547532370.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-ford-thunderbird/6555400453.html








Nice enough it's worth posting again. 
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-honda-civic-si-rare-rust/6523764536.html


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

86 civic si


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Had to fix my post to include the Eagle Talon pic. Wish I could snap up that Oldsmobile! But I'm pretty much playing with fire as it is.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Seitan said:


> https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/trade-or-sell-85-lowered-ls/6556807634.html


omg if i could figure out a way to get that home from seattle. what a deal....


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/d/1988-chevrolet-camaro-iroc/6568772745.html

















1988 Chevrolet Camaro IROC Z - $7500 

1988 Chevrolet Camaro IROC Z
5.7 L V8
4 speed Auto
Magnaflow exhaust 
MSD Ignition system
Hi Stall Torque Converter
GT Steering Wheel
B&M ratchet shifter
Aftermarket sunroof (no leaks)
New Rad, battery and alternator 
4th owner

Purchased last year. Needs some TLC but I have not had the time. Family is growing and we need the garage space. Looking for a quick sale. 

Car shows 84000 KM. However, the odometer is rolled back. Carproof did not show much for the car's history but I did a Carfax after purchase. I estimate about 284 000 on the clock. Engine still pulls hard and one of the previous owners beefed up transmission for straight line performance. 

Car looks good. Paint is good condition. Interior requires a new headliner.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/d/2jz-swapped-1989-toyota/6568322580.html


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Cheap FJ40s have about disappeared.

This one needs a tub, but still not bad.

https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/d/1971-toyota-fj40-land-cruiser/6570859592.html










Great deal on a very desirable and collectible 1971 Toyota FJ40 Landcruiser/ Land Cruiser. 
This was used for a rig to plow the driveway back in the day. This is not a complete FJ and is not running, however it will run.
I drove it last year onto a trailer. (bring a trailer!) Has original power train in it. 
It includes a heavy duty plow w wench. 
If you are looking for the 30K-40K FJ's this is not it. 
It is pretty solid however and worth fixing up. Typical rust in some areas. Frame integrity is great. You could get it running and use it, sell the plow or even restore it. Lots of great options on this project. Enjoy!
$2800 CASH
Clear noterized title
CALLS ONLY


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-saab-9-5-aero-wagon/6575674714.html

All the talk about Saab turboX cars and 9-5's made me check craigslist.

Might have to look at this beast!


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/2001-mercedes-benz-e430/6565146561.html


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

^ That's been for sale for a while and there's nothing too special about it. It's not even low mileage. W210's aren't worth much dollar-wise.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

LG6R said:


> ^ That's been for sale for a while and there's nothing too special about it. It's not even low mileage. W210's aren't worth much dollar-wise.


I'd argue that 90,000 miles (<6,000 mi/yr) is "low" for a 2001, but...



> Showroom Condition!!!


...that paint scuff and chunk of missing taillight beg to differ.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

JUSTAGL said:


> https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-saab-9-5-aero-wagon/6575674714.html
> 
> All the talk about Saab turboX cars and 9-5's made me check craigslist.
> 
> Might have to look at this beast!


That's pretty cool (imho) for cheap!

I think these also came in manual.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

In for pics of w(h)ench ;P



PoorHouse said:


> Cheap FJ40s have about disappeared.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

$600 2001 Insight that runs and drives and looks... well, clean!

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/2001-honda-insight-700-obo/6577433894.html


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> ...that paint scuff and chunk of missing chunk of taillight beg to differ.


maybe a BHPH showroom?


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

The Igneous Faction said:


> $600 2001 Insight that runs and drives and looks... well, clean!
> 
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/2001-honda-insight-700-obo/6577433894.html


I want this. What's the catch?


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> I want this. What's the catch?


220k miles and it "needs brakes" but still... I'm tempted to go buy it on a whim.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

The Igneous Faction said:


> $600 2001 Insight that runs and drives and looks... well, clean!
> 
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/2001-honda-insight-700-obo/6577433894.html


_Four _cylinders... :laugh:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

perfect candidate for my widebody 3rd Gen CRX that I'm never going to make. (No the Del Sol doesn't count)


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

The Igneous Faction said:


> 220k miles and it "needs brakes" but still... I'm tempted to go buy it on a whim.


Wouldn't be surprised if they're the original pads and rotors (they aren't used much in deceleration)... And _$600_ for one with a decent battery and a nice interior? Someone snatch that bad boy up (_I _would if I was nearby)... Hell, replacing the aluminum wheels _alone _are half of that... :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> I want this. What's the catch?


Well... even if it is just the brakes that need work (is a car you can't properly test drive really ever just the one issues from 100%? Sitting car = lots of possible issues), after all that work you have to drive an Insight.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Well... even if it is just the brakes that need work (is a car you can't properly test drive really ever just the one issues from 100%? Sitting car = lots of possible issues), after all that work you have to drive an Insight.


I just equated "brakes need work" with the post chocked behind the rear wheels... :laugh: I guess I had envisioned that just meant regular maintenance was coming due. Oh well, time to cancel my imaginary plane ticket. I still think the first gens are cool little cars.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

While not Craigslist, this popped up on a local dealers lot. It’s a 79 so it has the rectangular headlamps. I prefer the round ones.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> While not Craigslist, this popped up on a local dealers lot. It’s a 79 so it has the rectangular headlamps. I prefer the round ones.


I assume it isn't a replica? I can't see the pictures, nor have access to Craigslist.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Metallitubby said:


> I assume it isn't a replica? I can't see the pictures, nor have access to Craigslist.


I don’t think it’s a replica. If it is, they did a great job. I just prefer the 78 variant.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

this looks interesting.










https://greensboro.craigslist.org/cto/d/1961-gmc-rat-rod/6564528631.html

1961 GMC breadbox w lsx swap










https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/cto/d/datsun-280z-rb20det/6578754239.html

RB20 280z


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

i saw this the other day, i think there is a blue one around here as well.

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/56-lincoln-mark-ii/6580236936.html










Good shape TR-7 for a good price i think?

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/triumph-tr-7/6574392980.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This seems like a perfectly safe and rational custom.


https://roanoke.craigslist.org/cto/d/suzuki-samurai/6578096702.html



> Suzuki samurai - $11000
> 
> 1988 Susuki samaria
> condition: excellent
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> i saw this the other day, i think there is a blue one around here as well.
> 
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/56-lincoln-mark-ii/6580236936.html
> '56 Lincoln Mark II - $28000 (Mebane)
> Nice car. Needs a couple of good weekend to be road worthy. Older resto that was never on the road. Will consider trade for Viper coupe or AC Cobra replica.


Ad calls it a Lincoln Mark II. Isn't it a Continental Mark II? All these years on TCL have taught me something I think.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Why don't modern seats angle forward AND inward to allow better access?
Seriously, they figured this out over half a century ago and yet even today, coupes and third row access boxes don't have it? f**k.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

wow.

































































https://www.ebay.com/itm/1988-Chevrolet-Corvette-AUDI-TT-DECO-COUPE-LS1/192524881691


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

What is this thing? A spoiler or a handle?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2ohgti said:


> What is this thing? A spoiler or a handle?



inelegant center mounted brake light?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> inelegant center mounted brake light?


Could be. Could have many purposes like a handle spoiler brake light thingy 

In any case it’s just weird.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

A.Wilder said:


> wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a well-executed version of a Will-I-am creation.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Lose the wood on the outside and change the color to silver.. and think it would look ok.


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/d/2008-audi-a4-project/6574585606.html



> selling my 2008 audi a4 2.0 turbo quattro project. Planed on finishing the car myself but just dont have time. overall the car is in great shape once you put everything together. car does not have engine but they can be bought for very cheap. interior is missing. but easy to find parts. no wheels but go to any audi dealer and you can buy new wheels for 100 bucks. car has zero rust and paint on car looks awesome. really love this color. will not take anything less than 4k so first one with 4 k gets the car. must hurry, car will sell fast.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Trying too hard


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Lose the wood on the outside and change the color to silver.. and think it would look ok.


It's not that bad really. Could be a lot worse.


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

fR3ZNO said:


> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/d/2008-audi-a4-project/6574585606.html



This appears to be a RHD shell(location of brake booster). Looks like an A5 maybe?


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

VWAudiRally said:


> This appears to be a RHD shell(location of brake booster). Looks like an A5 maybe?


Ad says '08 A4, so a B7. Perhaps it was a cabriolet. Otherwise the rear quarter does look more like a B8 A5



TooFitToQuit said:


> Trying too hard


yeah, probably trolling.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

want a weird red hatchback?











> 1988 Chevy Sprint Turbo - $2500
> 
> Rare 1988 Chevy sprint turbo, 2 door, 5 speed manual trans, 1.0L eng.
> SAAB leather heated seats. 145,000 km, turn key car
> $2500 obo. for more info or viewing call













> RENAUL 5 GTL 1982 - $900
> 
> NO TIME TO FINISH RESTORATION , CAR HAS NO RUST 110. 000 ORIGINAL KMS , NEW CLUTCH , TIRES, MUFFLER , BRAKES , GOOD INTERIOR , BIG SUNROOF , ENGINE RUNS , WOULD NOT NEED MUCH TO BE BACK ON THE ROAD AS A CLASSIC OR ECONO DRIVER .
> NO OFFER PLEASE , WILL BE OUT OF OF TOWN MAY 16 .
> THANKS


----------



## NailsInOurBacks (Jan 26, 2005)

https://slo.craigslist.org/cto/d/race-car-sports-racer/6571333394.html



















I've been researching these Roadsters for a couple of months now. I reached out to a seller in Vegas when I was passing through with family on vacation a couple of weeks ago to test fit one as we were passing LVMS but logistically we couldn't work it out.

Next week Monday I'm driving by Atascadero for work and am tempted to sit in this cockpit to see if I fit comfortably. I'm afraid of buying it if I do!










I see the car listed on various websites for $7,500 obo. I assume it is still using the FJR motor - figure another $5k for the Haybusa GTR retrofit. And it's the open wheel bodywork which isn't allowed with PCA, that's the bigger strike against it in my opinion. Body is another $1k plus paint. Wife says I sell the Bug she'll give me more leeway eating up the second garage spot for the _right_ race car. 

Another issue is the RDX has only a tow rating of 1,500 lbs although I find that very conservative. These weight around 1,250 lbs - leaves very little for the trailer! Although the Porsche is rated between 2,909 to 7,715 lbs :laugh: Ayee yi yi...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh for cryin' out loud, would somebody please just buy this awesome teal Probe so that I don't have to! This guy just lowered the price to $1000.

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/96-ford-probe-se-5-speed-runs/6576493558.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Also, this Toyota Corolla...

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/extremely-rare-1989-toyota/6582516759.html


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

MGQ said:


> want a weird red hatchback?


Where is the link for the Renault?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

ENV² said:


> Where is the link for the Renault?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


oops- sorry! a bit far from NY:

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/d/renaul-5-gtl-1982/6584738069.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Since all of TCL loves the S2K... I really dig the color and matched interior on this one. Also comes with factory hard top. 48k miles



















https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/2002-honda-s2000-low-miles/6583948891.html


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> Since all of TCL loves the S2K... I really dig the color and matched interior on this one. Also comes with factory hard top. 48k miles
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Pq54iYM.jpg[/ig]
> 
> ...


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

r_fostoria said:


> Oh for cryin' out loud, would somebody please just buy this awesome teal Probe so that I don't have to! This guy just lowered the price to $1000.


That is a beautiful example. Too bad not the V6. I wonder if an eco boost would fit? Or maybe EV conversion candidate?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

In my backyard...

Shiro special! Glasstop unfortunately, but full analog gauges, and no garbage auto HVAC. 
https://sheboygan.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-nissan-300zx-turbo-shiro/6583120449.html









https://sheboygan.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-toyota-levin-corolla-rhd/6577457211.html









https://sheboygan.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-chevy-k5-blazer/6583231604.html









https://sheboygan.craigslist.org/cto/d/1981-ford-crown-victoria-ltd/6581973020.html









https://sheboygan.craigslist.org/cto/d/oldsmobile/6575367749.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1994-nissan-240sx-convertible/6583126816.html










This could very well be my old car, aside from the white seats/carpet.

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1995-pontiac-firebird-formula/6582016560.html









Autotragic but still worth posting
https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-saab-900-turbo/6577288012.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1974-opel-manta/6581314271.html









One of the worst generations of Thunderbird, but at least it has the 302 (not the 4.2 V8, 3.8 V6 or thriftmaster like 90% of them).
https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-bird/6574664068.html


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

88c900t said:


> In my backyard...
> 
> 
> 
> https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1974-opel-manta/6581314271.html


All good finds, but man does that Manta catch my eye!

It'd be a sweet project for a GT/E clone...










Those old Opels have been on my radar after driving an Ascona:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-thread&p=110422154&viewfull=1#post110422154

...I came very close to buying it because lovestruck,
but it was just too bastardized and would've consumed too much time and money in the long run.


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

843 miles 1987 Monte Carlo SS
https://youngstown.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-monte-carlo-super-sport/6577562406.html


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

TooFitToQuit said:


> $23? I'll take it.
> 
> WTF do people not list the full price as the price of the listing. Morons.


Just mark it as prohibited.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> Since all of TCL loves the S2K... I really dig the color and matched interior on this one. Also comes with factory hard top. 48k miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't resist


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

UncleJB said:


> Since all of TCL loves the S2K... I really dig the color and matched interior on this one. Also comes with factory hard top. 48k miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Don't see one of these everyday.
> 
> *1990 Toyota Sera JDM RHD - $8000*


I wonder if this is the same car that was on CL back in Sept. 2016? 

*Toyota Sera Gull Wing - $13000 (New Port Richey)*



>


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

Just chiming in to show a RAV4 with an interesting interpretation of "EXCELLENT" condition:

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/toyota-rav4-for-sale/6577458400.html


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

And here's one I would love to have if I had a huge garage and extra disposable income (I've always had a soft spot for mid-60s Caddies):
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/1966-cadillac-calais/6574042760.html


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

dts said:


> And here's one I would love to have if I had a huge garage and extra disposable income (I've always had a soft spot for mid-60s Caddies):
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/1966-cadillac-calais/6574042760.html


I am rather fond of them too. I'd love to have a second generation (1961–1964) Coupe de Ville.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Ahem. I text him for ****s and giggles. And yes, he does mean One Hundred Thirty Five Thousand and 0/100. 

https://charleston.craigslist.org/cto/d/volkswagen-microbus-deluxebus/6588566509.html

I don't know **** about buses other than the more windows means more value, but this is an impressive piece to my untrained eye, considering it's as old as my mother.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow that bus belongs on BaT except you should be required to drive it home...because road trip.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

SAV912 said:


> Ahem. I text him for ****s and giggles. And yes, he does mean One Hundred Thirty Five Thousand and 0/100.
> 
> https://charleston.craigslist.org/cto/d/volkswagen-microbus-deluxebus/6588566509.html
> 
> ...


Damn, that’s a rare bird. A 21 window* is unusual, but not anything close to rare. More rare is a sliding door on an early Bus (if I remember correctly they were optional after ‘64). The dual opening hinged doors on each side of a panel Bus isn’t too unusual either, but a Deluxe 21 window with sliding door on _both_ sides? I don’t recall having seen that combo before, even in a magazine! 

*there were 23 window versions with corner windows in the back until ‘63.



Atl-Atl said:


> Wow that bus belongs on BaT except you should be required to drive it home...because road trip.


It’s a damn nice resto, but yeah, I’d drive it! :heart:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> The dual opening hinged doors on each side of a panel Bus isn’t too unusual either, but a Deluxe 21 window with sliding door on _both_ sides? I don’t recall having seen that combo before, even in a magazine!


Maybe it's two or three different busses hastily welded together. Somebody should buy it and find out!


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

r_fostoria said:


> Maybe it's two or three different busses hastily welded together. Somebody should buy it and find out!


I know where you're going with that. 

In all seriousness, it shows in the scrapbook picture that the van has sliding doors on both sides, but it's impossible to tell with any clarity A. how old those pictures are and B. if that was pre or post restoration. Like I said, I don't know a damn thing about buses but I know enough to know that it was not a common example for sure, and had potential to be extremely rare. :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> Maybe it's two or three different busses hastily welded together. Somebody should buy it and find out!


:laugh:

You’re right! I’ll put my house up for sale right now! 

Did that guy get any compensation from anyone?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd wager that it's this same bus.

https://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=574474&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 



Air and water do mix said:


> Damn, that’s a rare bird. A 21 window* is unusual, but not anything close to rare. More rare is a sliding door on an early Bus (if I remember correctly they were optional after ‘64). The dual opening hinged doors on each side of a panel Bus isn’t too unusual either, but a Deluxe 21 window with sliding door on _both_ sides? I don’t recall having seen that combo before, even in a magazine!


There was a thread on thesamba a few years ago. They were able to come up with about a dozen sliding door sambas. Even less double sliders.

https://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=622000&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

https://saltlakecity.craigslist.org/cto/d/1992-toyota-hiace-diesel-4x4/6556692063.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

https://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/d/1974-mercury-capri/6577346866.html



> 974 Capri (Blue) runs and drives and 1973 parts car (Yellow)
> 
> Nice wheels with an extra in the trunk
> Bushing and sway bar replaced in the front
> ...
















































:laugh: ^^


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>



OMG Dat interior!!! :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> OMG Dat interior!!! :laugh:


Someone once was very proud of that... :laugh:


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

1972 Dodge Challenger - $30000 (san jose north)








































> I have a 1972 Dodge Challenger 4x4 that is extremely well built. It sits welded on an M1009 military frame and chassis and is powered by a 5.7l with longtube headers and fully custom Flowmaster dual exhaust as well as all brand new accessories on top of the engine; new four barrel Quick Fuel carburetor, new highrise intake manifold, new HEI distributor, new radiator, new alternator, new aftermarket Holley fuel pump, new plugs/wires, new air cleaner/filter.
> 
> Behind the motor is a brand new 4L80E automatic transmission electronically controlled by a US Shift Quick 1 transmission controller mounted in the cab. 2H, 4H and 4L gears are powered by a fully rebuilt and bulletproof NP205 transfer case with a front Dana 44 with locking hubs and rear Dana 60 straight axles. 37x12.5xR17 BFGoodrich KM2 tires have only 400 miles on them with plenty of tread
> 
> ...


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

^^that challenger has been for sale for a while, I'm almost sure I've seen it in this thread already!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

SAV912 said:


> I know where you're going with that.
> 
> In all seriousness, it shows in the scrapbook picture that the van has sliding doors on both sides, but it's impossible to tell with any clarity A. how old those pictures are and B. if that was pre or post restoration. Like I said, I don't know a damn thing about buses but I know enough to know that it was not a common example for sure, and *had potential to be extremely rare.* :thumbup:


That is a certainty. I mean, look at Stromaluski's post:




Stromaluski said:


> I'd wager that it's this same bus.
> 
> https://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=574474&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. :beer:


Also, that Capri interior is gross. It's gross in that it is horribly styled and gross in that you could easily catch something by merely getting in the car. :laugh:


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

Old Volvo anyone?
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/1973-volvo-1800-es-wagon/6590653554.html


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> Old Volvo anyone?
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/1973-volvo-1800-es-wagon/6590653554.html


Lovely. Purists be damned, but I'd like to see a mild Pro-Touring version of one of these. Widen those stock wheels since old guys who can afford to do such things ruin the whole build with some Coddington's or AREs from 1997. :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Lovely. Purists be damned, but I'd like to see a mild Pro-Touring version of one of these. Widen those stock wheels since old guys who can afford to do such things ruin the whole build with some Coddington's or AREs from 1997. :thumbup:


Like this unconvincing coupe rendering, but with better (more realistic) wheels? I’m all for it. :thumbup:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/cto/d/1977-alfa-romeo-alfetta/6590169350.html



> *1977 Alfa Romeo Alfetta - $4575*
> Vehicle has sat in the garage for 30 years...Interior in great condition and very little rust on exterior. New tires and some new parts.
> 
> Open to offers...
> ...


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes please










https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/1991-audi-90-quattro-20v-turbo/6583910374.html


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

Wat...


https://eastidaho.craigslist.org/ctd/d/1989-toyota-hiace-diesel-4x4/6589752636.html























> 1989 toyota truck
> condition: like new
> fuel: diesel
> odometer: 4300
> ...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

20VT*J4 said:


> ^^that challenger has been for sale for a while, I'm almost sure I've seen it in this thread already!


for 30k i do not find that surprising


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

AufMitDemSpiel said:


> HiAce


Same truck from a page or two ago with a different bed?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

OLLLIVEEEEER!

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/d/1964-opel-kadett-wagon/6580543698.html


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

MGQ said:


> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/cto/d/1977-alfa-romeo-alfetta/6590169350.html


Yesssssss.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cto/d/trabant-601-registered-in-the/6585005754.html




























its got the full 26HP baby! 



> Thank you for checking out my listing.
> I have imported 24 Trabants to the U.S.A. in the past few years. In Hungary people are taking them to the junk yard. My goal is to save as many as possible. I know Americans love their cars / toys.
> Well, Trabants are awesome little cars and lots of fun to have and to play with. I hate to see it go, but here is your chance to own a piece of Cold War history.
> 
> ...


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Re: yellow trabant - the color kills.it for me. Looks too much like a melted and shrunk checker cab in that color for me. Just about any color would look better, imo.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Very funny ! :beer:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Check out that paint job!

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/1979-dodge-colt-rare-red-and/6588166697.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

A.Wilder said:


> Re: yellow trabant - the color kills.it for me. Looks too much like a melted and shrunk checker cab in that color for me. Just about any color would look better, imo.


Then good news! The only other colors are robins egg blue and white. 



LT1M21Stingray said:


>


LOL:laugh:


----------



## mjsbullitt (Feb 11, 2012)

This has to be a custom job. At first I thought Photoshop but I'm not sure. 93 Protege coupe. 

https://providence.craigslist.org/cto/d/93-mazda-protege-5-spd/6594916546.html


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

mjsbullitt said:


> This has to be a custom job. At first I thought Photoshop but I'm not sure. 93 Protege coupe.
> 
> https://providence.craigslist.org/cto/d/93-mazda-protege-5-spd/6594916546.html


So they sawed a car in half, cut out 1/3 of it, and welded it back together, but can't be bothered to change the tie rods? :screwy:


----------



## mjsbullitt (Feb 11, 2012)

Nealric said:


> So they sawed a car in half, cut out 1/3 of it, and welded it back together, but can't be bothered to change the tie rods? <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/screwy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Screwy" class="inlineimg" />


Exactly, no mention of any of the weirdness of this thing, especially considering it looks really well done. You would think it's just an ad for a normal 93 protege.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

mjsbullitt said:


> Exactly, no mention of any of the weirdness of this thing, especially considering it looks really well done. You would think it's just an ad for a normal 93 protege.


I'm convinced that the owner thinks it _is_ a normal '93 Protege! :laugh:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1979-lincoln-town-car/6590537400.html

So much want


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

do not want

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/d/1979-ford-pinto/6579388544.html

1979 FORD PINTO - $2500


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

VWVan said:


> do not want
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/d/1979-ford-pinto/6579388544.html
> 
> 1979 FORD PINTO - $2500


But it's "collector plate ready"!! :laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

kinda do want. I've always loved the turbo 5's.

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/cto/d/1995-audi-s6/6593291500.html

1995 Audi S6 - $4900


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> But it's "collector plate ready"!! :laugh:


This thing had collectors plates!:laugh:

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/d/1982-oldsmobile-omega-low-km/6595337988.html

*1982 Oldsmobile Omega LOW KM*


ready for collector plates:

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/d/1978-cougar/6593877415.html

1978 cougar


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> But it's "collector plate ready"!! :laugh:


Mainly if said collector plate has a 90 degree bend.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

1979 Lincoln Signature Series Barn Find - Collector Plate able - $15500
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/d/1979-lincoln-signature-series/6588545349.html










91 litre gas tank. At todays price in CAD, that would cost $146 to fill.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Mainly if said collector plate has a 90 degree bend.


Downforce.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VWVan said:


> 1979 Lincoln Signature Series Barn Find - Collector Plate able - $15500
> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/d/1979-lincoln-signature-series/6588545349.html
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but check out those seats...


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yeah, but check out those seats...


Did you see the red velour seats in the one I posted above?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

A.Wilder said:


> Did you see the red velour seats in the one I posted above?












Blue > red?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> https://images.craigslist.org/00p0p_atJMoAv7uqr_1200x900.jpg
> 
> Blue > red?


is that a cb chord?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

losangeles.craigslist.org/1963-coupe-de-ville-original





































:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/86-isuzu-trooper-diesel/6583430008.html

86 Isuzu Trooper diesel - $4500 (Maryville) 

1986 isuzu trooper 
condition: good 
cylinders: 4 cylinders 
drive: 4wd 
fuel: diesel 
odometer: 209692 
paint color: red 
size: full-size 
title status: clean 
transmission: manual 

1986 Isuzu trooper 5 speed diesel 2.2 turbo new tires. call if interested no emails. No help selling. show contact info


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

VWVan said:


> 91 litre gas tank. At todays price in CAD, that would cost $146 to fill.


Wow, that would only take like $60 to fill here.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

https://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/bymodel/1986_Isuzu_Trooper.shtml

25 mpg combined, not bad.

Head gasket issues from a quick googling however.

And weak unmodified bottom ends according to Wikipedia.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isuzu_Trooper

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-alltrac-le-rare-toyota/6596957415.html

1989 Alltrac i thought these only came in wagon form, dont think ive ever seen a sedan alltrac


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-alltrac-le-rare-toyota/6596957415.html
> 
> 1989 Alltrac i thought these only came in wagon form, dont think ive ever seen a sedan alltrac


A college buddy of mine had a sedan all-trac... WITH MANUAL.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-alltrac-le-rare-toyota/6596957415.html
> 
> 1989 Alltrac i thought these only came in wagon form, dont think ive ever seen a sedan alltrac


I think I posted one here with 400K miles, with a 5 speed. One would make a fun project.




My favorite gen. of T bird before 1977.

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1963-ford-thunderbird-coupe/6575152648.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1978-amc-concord-dl/6596231510.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/oldsmobile-classic/6579477855.html









350/350 Regal
https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/regal/6594643289.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/vintage-motor-bike-car/6600023144.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1985-monte-ss/6599664217.html









just like mine.
https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/priced-to-sell-rare-black/6598989248.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1984-chevrolet-blazer-454-ci/6597955758.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1982-jeep-wagoneer-brougham/6596422896.html









Great car/price but an automatic.
https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-mustang-convertible/6587653116.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-saab-900s-convertible/6588794449.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/collector-car/6587681750.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-porsche-944-lsd/6587461520.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1992-cutlass-supreme/6579268941.html









https://sheboygan.craigslist.org/cto/d/1974-jensen-healey-lotis/6595597135.html









Interesting Monaco find, never knew they came with the 3.0L
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-dodge-monaco/6582378806.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

88c900t said:


> https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/oldsmobile-classic/6579477855.html






















And that Wagoneer must be rusty underneath at that price.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

These are getting quite rare in good shape.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/91-mercury-capri/6577358061.html

91 mercury capri - $2450 (Blue ridge) 



> 1991 Mercury capri
> fuel: gas
> title status: clean
> transmission: manual
> ...



IIRC, it based on the 90-94 Mazda 323 1.6.
So parts may not be that hard to find.

Mazda based, built by KIA, for Mercury.
Oh the good ol days...


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

88c900t said:


> I think I posted one here with 400K miles, with a 5 speed. One would make a fun project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just HATE the square roof on the tbird, it looks a million times better with a roof swap.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> losangeles.craigslist.org/1963-coupe-de-ville-original
> 
> :heart::heart::heart:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Is this person going for crackpot pricing or do they actually have a unicorn? I'm no 4runner fan but this seems just :screwy:

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1992-toyota-4runner-sr5-4x4/6602762757.html



> 1992 Toyota 4Runner Sr5 4x4 Rare 22re 5spd - $11750
> 
> 1992 Toyota 4 runner Sr5 4x4 2nd Gen 5 speed 4 wheel drive rust free Clean!
> 
> ...


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Omega360 said:


> Is this person going for crackpot pricing or do they actually have a unicorn? I'm no 4runner fan but this seems just :screwy:
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1992-toyota-4runner-sr5-4x4/6602762757.html


Crackpot. If it was diesel maybe but still crazy

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/rx7-collection/6587788615.html

RX7 "collection"


----------



## Hofmeister Kink (Oct 14, 2011)

It's an old listing, but here's a 55K mi 1989 Taurus SHO for under $5K.

https://greensboro.craigslist.org/cto/d/89-sho-taurusmiles-obo-trade/6577366495.html


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Sebring with a 5 speed? Didn't know this was a thing. It gets rid of the biggest problem with these cars. Oh wait, the v6....

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/2001-chrysler-sebring-v6/6605635635.html


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Crackpot but damn that interior is nice considering it's 25 years old.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Omega360 said:


> Is this person going for crackpot pricing or do they actually have a unicorn? I'm no 4runner fan but this seems just :screwy:
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1992-toyota-4runner-sr5-4x4/6602762757.html


Black duct tape on the rockers...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

The Truck Lounge.

lexington.craigslist.org/smokey-and-the-bandit-semi/6606372112.html


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> The Truck Lounge.
> 
> lexington.craigslist.org/smokey-and-the-bandit-semi/6606372112.html











If I was made of money (As it appears this guy is), I would drag that around to shows with the cars. Seems like a great way to kill a few years.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1996-impala-super-sport-rare/6592178458.html

1996 impala ss $27,500


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

How about a sweet Land Cruiser with manuel, a 13BT turbo diesel, RHD and removable top?

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/removable-top-turbo-diesel/6610276564.html



> REMOVABLE TOP TURBO DIESEL LAND CRUISER, AMAZING MPG - $17999
> VEHICLE: Toyota Land Cruiser BJ74
> YEAR: 1987
> STEERING: RIGHT HAND DRIVE
> ...


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Omega360 said:


> How about a sweet Land Cruiser with manuel, a 13BT turbo diesel, RHD and removable top?


A fellow associate here @ Honda imports these as a side-gig. I had never seen one until he drove up in one. Very cool.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-car...v6/1360255970?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

2015 Audi S3 Exclusive Edition Viper Green 1 of 5 Made - $36000https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/2015-audi-s3-exclusive/6597418323.html


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

1973 Dodge Van with 2300 original miles. Slap the heads back on it and scrape the mildew. Check out the seats! Also didn't realize these were unibody.

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/barn-find-1973-dodge-van-with/6609413523.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

realpower said:


> 1973 Dodge Van with 2300 original miles. Slap the heads back on it and scrape the mildew. Check out the seats! Also didn't realize these were unibody.
> 
> https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/barn-find-1973-dodge-van-with/6609413523.html























Wow.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Quite the aircraft feel with those interior windows.


----------



## Vladimir VR6 (May 28, 2007)

That van is a molester model, yeah?


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Karl_1340 said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-car...v6/1360255970?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I would love me one of those and a 2.9 V6TT crate engine from the Giulia.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Turbo II said:


> I would love me one of those and a 2.9 V6TT crate engine from the Giulia.


I would take one with a 24v Busso V6 in aftermarket management. 270-300hp is more than enough to make that car interesting to me.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

masoncity.craigslist.org/1983-dodge-ram-van-85k-miles














































:laugh:


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Double dose this morning:

1978 Alfa Romeo Alfetta: https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/alfa-romeomiles-sell-trade/6619523670.html



> 1978 Alfa Romeo Alfetta 2nd owner always garaged, great shape, black with tan interior,






























1962 Corvair Loadside: https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1962-corvair-loadside/6619315036.html



> One of only 369 made. Originally purchased by U.S. Navy. Very solid Western car, 110 h.p. G.M. crate engine, 4-speed with quick-shift kit, rare working gasoline heater. Complete new brake system (hoses, steel lines, metallic shoes, dual master cylinder), all new h.d. shocks and Clark's rear springs, Spyder dash with all working gauges, am-fm stereo with Kenwood speakers, real wood steering wheel, new Clark's upholstery and carpet, complete Clark's exhaust, Otto Parts oil pan and valve covers, new tinted windshield. Looks, runs and drives great.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I found one of these BMWs that people seem to like even though they look like depressed parrot fish with both a convertible top and a manual transmission.

https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/2005-bmw-645ci-with-low-miles/6612252317.html


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

Omega360 said:


>


That's nice, they're including a cooler to store snacks for the inevitable breakdown.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> I found one of these BMWs that people seem to like even though they look like depressed parrot fish with both a convertible top and a manual transmission.
> 
> https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/2005-bmw-645ci-with-low-miles/6612252317.html


Am I crazy or are BMW interiors just terrible since they got Bangled?

I also can't believe this is a sub $10k car now. What was this new?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

A.Wilder said:


> Am I crazy or are BMW interiors just terrible since they got Bangled?


BMW everything is terrible since they got Bangled.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Quite the aircraft feel with those interior windows.


True enough. Both are an early '70s design.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

1983 Jaguar XJS V-12 - $9000 (Los Gatos, CA)
"1983 Jaguar XJS V-12 with original paint, BBS wheels, plus original wheels. 82,893 original miles. This car was parked at our second home for 30 years and only used sparingly with care, started regularly and always serviced and maintained properly."
https://monterey.craigslist.org/cto/d/1983-jaguar-xjs-12/6610529432.html


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

1979 Toyota corolla Deluxe Sedan - $7200





































> Classic 79 Deluxe Sedan.
> 1.8 motor.
> 5speed transmission.
> Well taken care of.
> ...


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Good thing all my cash is committed to home repairs and renovations for the rest of the year.

https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/d/1986-mercedes-benz-190evalve/6572298154.html

1986 190E 2.3 16V Cosworth










And damn, it’s cleeeean!


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-honda-civic-crx-si/6616074676.html









Typhoon 
https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1992-gmc-typhoon/6605241122.html









Small block 240:thumbup:
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1979-volvo-corvette-lstroker/6620666452.html









350 Fiero
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1984-fiero-v8-sbc/6614866209.html









AWD SR20
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/jdm-rhd-1990-nissan-pulsar/6617021434.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wasn't expecting to see this cool machine today

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/amphlicar-64-needs-nothing/6612753192.html



> Exceptional Amphlicar. 1964
> Drive train and Interior great.
> Good Swimmer
> Ready to go.
> ...


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Omega360 said:


> Wasn't expecting to see this cool machine today
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/amphlicar-64-needs-nothing/6612753192.html


Man, $75k 

Would be so cool to drive one down a boat launch though


----------



## 1.8tCrayon (May 13, 2011)

2011 Saab 9-3x SportCombi - $13900 (Minneapolis)


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Omega360 said:


> Wasn't expecting to see this cool machine today
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/amphlicar-64-needs-nothing/6612753192.html


Someone explain the plate?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Is it me or is that Saab way overpriced?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> Is it me or is that Saab way overpriced?


Based on what we got for our 2011 BMW 328i wagon with about 60% of the miles, I would say it is high but not extremely high. Without looking at any online sites for blue book prices or same models also for sale, I would guess it is more like a $10k-$11k car. Maybe the rarity is making it worth more?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Based on what we got for our 2011 BMW 328i wagon with about 60% of the miles, I would say it is high but not extremely high. Without looking at any online sites for blue book prices or same models also for sale, I would guess it is more like a $10k-$11k car. Maybe the rarity is making it worth more?


I think it's overpriced by 4 or more grand. It's not the turbo V6, it's an auto, and it's a platform that dates to 2002. 

An E90, particularly at the end of it's generation and a wagon is going to hold it's value a hell of a lot better than that Saab.


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

88c900t said:


> I think it's overpriced by 4 or more grand. It's not the turbo V6, it's an auto, and it's a platform that dates to 2002.
> 
> An E90, particularly at the end of it's generation and a wagon is going to hold it's value a hell of a lot better than that Saab.


Justified or not, these 9-3X are incredibly rare. They were only produced for the 2010 and 2011 model years, and only ~500 were produced. Somehow, they’re even rarer than the 9-4X Saab built… (There are even some manuals out there—53 to be exact  )

I agree that the E90 is probably the better car, but some people really look for these 9-3X, so it’s a matter of demand and a very limited supply.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Omega360 said:


> Wasn't expecting to see this cool machine today
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/amphlicar-64-needs-nothing/6612753192.html


Too bad Captain Stack isn't on this board anymore. He'd love this.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Too bad Captain Stack isn't on this board anymore. He'd love this.


$75k he would need to be Captain Stacks!


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> 2015 Audi S3 Exclusive Edition Viper Green 1 of 5 Made - $36000https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/2015-audi-s3-exclusive/6597418323.html


Funny how these just don't seem to sell. There was a guy on the classifieds here trying to sell his viper green S3 for months and months and ultimately ended up putting it on Ebay I think. I wonder if the color is a turnoff or if the premium these guys want for the rare color/trim just isn't worth it on the used market.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

thegave said:


> Someone explain the plate?


Only if you can explain why you dolts keep quoting the pics. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> $75k he would need to be Captain Stacks!


:laugh:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> I wonder if the color is a turnoff or if the premium these guys want for the rare color/trim just isn't worth it on the used market.



I had a friend who sold high end, slightly used (just off-lease) premium cars. He told me that demand outside of grey, silver and white would fall off of a cliff. Even black cars took a bit of a hit. About the only exception was red p-cars. I don't know whether or not that same thing would hold true with a car like this.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Seabird said:


> Good thing all my cash is committed to home repairs and renovations for the rest of the year.
> 
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/d/1986-mercedes-benz-190evalve/6572298154.html
> 
> ...



That's a bit pricey even for the mileage.. and its clean because it had a respray. It needs some interior pieces as well from the photos. Autos do not usually fetch a high premium. Would be a decent ~15-18k car.

To put this into perspective, I picked up a 190E 2.3-16 cosworth for $9500 a few months back. It was a manual and the car had 90k original miles. It needed some minor work (interior bits) and a respray (mostly just the bumpers, side skirts and trim pieces on doors/fenders) but it was a solid all around car.


After driving that 190E, I realized how much I really liked those cars overall. So I picked up a super clean 190E 2.6 a few months later.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

t_white said:


> That's a bit pricey even for the mileage.. and its clean because it had a respray. It needs some interior pieces as well from the photos. Autos do not usually fetch a high premium. Would be a decent ~15-18k car.
> 
> To put this into perspective, I picked up a 190E 2.3-16 cosworth for $9500 a few months back. It was a manual and the car had 90k original miles. It needed some minor work (interior bits) and a respray (mostly just the bumpers, side skirts and trim pieces on doors/fenders) but it was a solid all around car.
> 
> ...


That car is really cheap when you consider that ex-F1 driver Martin Brundle as said that car “had one of the best chassis ever fitted to a four-door saloon.”


----------



## mjsbullitt (Feb 11, 2012)

https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/cto/d/bmw-car/6623151632.html

$1500 E30 M3. Don't know if this would be a a worthy project for someone.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

spockcat said:


> That car is really cheap when you consider that ex-F1 driver Martin Brundle as said that car “had one of the best chassis ever fitted to a four-door saloon.”












As for the price, fair enough. I just like the car and figured it was worth posting up. I had no idea what it would really be worth.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mjsbullitt said:


> https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/cto/d/bmw-car/6623151632.html
> 
> $1500 E30 M3. Don't know if this would be a a worthy project for someone.


If it isn't too rusty the body alone should be worth it.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Somebody buy that E30 M3 before I do. Protect me from myself.


----------



## ikonomore (May 24, 2006)

theprf said:


> Somebody buy that E30 M3 before I do. Protect me from myself.


That's going to be sold in an hour if it hasn't been already.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mjsbullitt said:


> https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/cto/d/bmw-car/6623151632.html
> 
> $1500 E30 M3. Don't know if this would be a a worthy project for someone.


Wow!


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

I bet it's a scam or posted with an enemy's phone number. As it sits, with motor/trans, that's an easy $15k car.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

VadGTI said:


> I bet it's a scam or posted with an enemy's phone number. As it sits, with motor/trans, that's an easy $15k car.


That front wheel gap says no motor to me.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Aaaaand yep.

https://www.r3vlimited.com/board/showthread.php?t=331431



















The fact that the ad plays clueless on chassis codes but has a modded E46 in the pics clearly shows it's fake.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Cr4shT3st said:


> That front wheel gap says no motor to me.


Ad says motor/trans/parts are boxed up with the car.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

ikonomore said:


> That's going to be sold in an hour if it hasn't been already.


Flagged for removal. Scam?


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

https://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/d/1978-toyota-corolla-everthing/6601707617.html


----------



## dk58 (Apr 23, 2008)

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/very-rare-ride/6620265898.html










If this was ~5k, I'd be leaving work right now to get it.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

That bed needs to be converted into a hot tub!


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

joedubbs said:


> https://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/d/1978-toyota-corolla-everthing/6601707617.html


That is nice! a 13b Corolla


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Karl_1340 said:


> That is nice! a 13b Corolla


Nostalgia is strong here. My first car was a 78 Corolla. I wonder if the glove box door is broken as it was on mine and all others I've seen.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

joedubbs said:


> https://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/d/1978-toyota-corolla-everthing/6601707617.html


$10,500


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Here's your TCL "unicorn":

Manual/Diesel/Wagon/Cloth with no sunroof, one owner and maintenance records:

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/ctd/d/1994-bmw-525-tds-touring-e34/6624443956.html

1994 BMW 525 tds TOURING E34 TURBO DIESEL 5SP MANUAL - $15900 (New Westminster)



> 1994 BMW 525tds Touring 5 speed manual. Arctic Silver, Blue Cloth. No Rust! Super rare! Imported form Switzerland. ONE OWNER ONLY. Dealer maintained - all service stamps are in the book. Power windows (front only), Ice Cold AC, Manual Seats, NO Sunroof! It drives great - you would never know that you are driving a diesel, it is so quiet. Fully inspected and serviced. By Appointment only! No Doc Fees. 15,900 D30111
> 
> (604) 516-6002 WWW.SPLENDIDAUTO.COM


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/one-owner-2002-honda-accord/6624438401.html
:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Why not add a zero or two if you're hand writing it?!


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

I can't say I'm not tempted myself:

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/cto/d/1987-chev-corvette/6627539518.html

*1987 Chev Corvette Convertible V8 Automatic needs head gasket - $1800 (Burnaby)*



> fuel: gas
> odometer: 140000
> paint color: red
> size: full-size
> ...


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Dangerously cheap and close by...if it were a coupe I’d be borrowing my dad’s truck and bringing a trailer.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Numbersix said:


> Dangerously cheap and close by...if it were a coupe I’d be borrowing my dad’s truck and bringing a trailer.


It's only $1350 in Freedom dollars!


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

$1350 US for the Corvette Vert?

ordinarily I'd never get a pre 1990 (LT-1 and T-56) C4, but this could be an exception-convertible makes it worth much more than a closed corvette, it's Tuned port injection (not crossfire) and it's cheap. It would be tempting. 



Smooremin said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/one-owner-2002-honda-accord/6624438401.html
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Why not add a zero or two if you're hand writing it?!


LMFAO:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/93-geo-metro-lsi-convertible/6620979401.html

93 geo metro lsi convertible - $3000 (Maynardville) 

93 geo metro lsi convertible 3 cyc
5sp great little car great gas mileage


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Dear lord. Just when the Geo Metro was becoming cool..


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

VadGTI said:


> Aaaaand yep.
> 
> https://www.r3vlimited.com/board/showthread.php?t=331431
> 
> ...


I read the story, and kind of feel bad about that kid. Had he kept it to himself and did some investigative work he could have had it. I wonder if the guy even rewarded the kid somehow for giving him the lead.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Came across a Celica All-trac but of course it was "caged rally car"  so not a find.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Dear lord. Just when the Geo Metro was becoming cool..


You never know what somebody is looking for.
We still have a surprising number of topless Metros running around these parts. :screwy:


And not CL.. but FM (Facebook Marketplace)

These are getting rare in stock serviceable condition.
This one looks like it could be really detailed and made nice... though something looks awry around the fuel filler door.

https://apps.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1703062466457253


Marketplace›
Cars, Trucks & Motorcycles
1989 Ford Thunderbird · Super Coupe
Parrottsville, TN · 4 days ago · 
$3,000
About This Vehicle
Driven 140,000 miles

Excellent condition
Seller's Description
89' Thunderbird Supercoupe. 5 Speed. Drives like its brand new! A.c. works. Heat works. Good tires and brakes. I will listen to offers. Less


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

An Impulse!

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/isuzu-impulse/6642965658.html


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

r_fostoria said:


> An Impulse!
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/isuzu-impulse/6642965658.html


Wow, thats approaching Ferrari Daytona territory 

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> An Impulse!
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/isuzu-impulse/6642965658.html


I first saw that posted a few weeks ago, but the price was higher and the list of needs (and the ad content in general) was longer. Looks like the seller cut a ton of info out of the ad.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-nissan-200sx-v6/6643549300.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/cutlass/6640550258.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/vw-cabriolet/6638638350.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1978-toyota-celica-gt/6618732528.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1978-chevy-c10/6632249475.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1972-4x4-travelall-2750-obo/6635979638.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/cadillac-eldorado-biarritz/6634356110.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/holsman-high-wheel/6643141490.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1972-chevrolet-nova-2-door/6642631322.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-merkur-23-turbo/6641939394.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/rare-90-porsche-cabrio-8k-or/6641485978.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/sx/6631087748.html


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

2013 Suzuki SX4, AWD, Manuel $2500!

https://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/cto/d/2013-suzuki-sx4-4x4/6639664873.html



> Clean/Clear Title 175,000 Highway miles Good Car, Runs Good, Manual Transmission 4x4 $2400 OBO ...Good in snow its 4x4 , A/c Works ..Need Front tires


What a winter beater steal.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GolfTango said:


> 2013 Suzuki SX4, AWD, Manuel $2500!
> 
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/cto/d/2013-suzuki-sx4-4x4/6639664873.html
> 
> What a winter beater steal.


It is a lot of miles for a little Suzuki.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

During my search for a C10 project, I found this jem:

https://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/d/1978-chevy-c10/6638767425.html










Original 1978 C10 Big 10 w/ 60k :heart:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Stevo12 said:


> During my search for a C10 project, I found this jem:
> 
> https://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/d/1978-chevy-c10/6638767425.html
> 
> ...


A year older than me but in better condition :thumbup:


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

There's also this guy that I want to fly down to Austin and pick up: 1987 (first/only year of the fuel-injected C10), long-bed, GMC, original owner. No mention of miles, and quite frankly I don't care :heart:

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-gmc-chevy-c10-1-owner/6604625654.html


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> It is a lot of miles for a little Suzuki.


While a lot of miles, being a true Suzuki, it’s no less reliable than any other Japanese NA 4cyl.

Those C10s yes, more please!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1968 camaro rs Convertible unrestored - $32000


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Tempting...

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/ctd/d/2000-bmw-540i-6-speed-manual/6648930127.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Stevo12 said:


> There's also this guy that I want to fly down to Austin and pick up: 1987 (first/only year of the fuel-injected C10), long-bed, GMC, original owner. No mention of miles, and quite frankly I don't care :heart:
> 
> https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-gmc-chevy-c10-1-owner/6604625654.html


That’s a pretty nice truck for $5,500! :heart:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

r_fostoria said:


> An Impulse!
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/isuzu-impulse/6642965658.html


:heart:



Stevo12 said:


> There's also this guy that I want to fly down to Austin and pick up: 1987 (first/only year of the fuel-injected C10), long-bed, GMC, original owner. No mention of miles, and quite frankly I don't care :heart:


110K, nothing for 32 years old. Also: 87 might also have an overdrive transmission!

My dad has an 83 Sierra C10 that looks like that, with the same wheels and bed sides. Very bare bones-250ci, manual brakes. The only options were an automatic and an FM radio. Surprisingly, you can hustle it if you want to and it handles surprisingly car-like. It also only has 73K miles. 

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-oldsmobile-toronado/6651743697.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1984-ford-thunderbird/6651472081.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/75-mercedes-450-sl-custom/6640837516.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1993-ford-thunderbird-sc/6649028450.html









Early Caprice coupe!
https://madison.craigslist.org/ctd/d/78-chevy-caprice-landau-coupe/6650997146.html









4 speed "Chateau" Model.
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1976-ford-e150-econoline/6646674667.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/rare-manual-transmission/6643547044.html









:heart:
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-suzuki-samurai-rust-free/6631123361.html









Nothing special, but very cheap-$400 for a driveable A-Body with working AC.
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-chevy-celebrity-station/6651668066.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/nissan-300-zx/6651210472.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/oldsmobile-cutlass-supreme/6650667547.html










https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1966-honda-s600-convertible/6649848083.html









Wow. First decently priced Fox I've seen in a while.
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-mustang-ix-50/6623570786.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1968-dodge-monaco-station/6636814859.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1974-bmw-2002-daily-driver/6636006385.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-nissan-figarooriginal/6648427405.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1985-nissan-maxima-station/6625234504.html


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

88c900t said:


> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-oldsmobile-toronado/6651743697.html


Wow, I just realized I've only ever seen facelifted (90-92) fourth-generation Toronados and never the pre-facelift model.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Came across this by accident:


1994 Alfa Romeo 164 Q4 ....Rare collector car. - $23995 (Vancouver)
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/cto/d/1994-alfa-romeo-164-q4-rare/6633618035.html


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

1980 Jimmy with Trans am decal package.

Looks like it could be original paint.

It's on CL too, but the photos won't disappear from this site.

http://topclassiccarsforsale.com/gmc/477771-1980-gmc-jimmy-sierra-classic-chevrolet-k5-blazer-silverado-4x4-trans-am-birds.html


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

PoorHouse said:


> 1980 Jimmy with Trans am decal package.
> 
> Looks like it could be original paint.
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> An Impulse!
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/isuzu-impulse/6642965658.html


In my 12 years of searching clist almost daily that is the second gen 1 Impulse I've ever seen for sale. I have been lowkey searching for a turbo for a long time. One actually popped up on Pittsburgh clist but it was rusty and an automatic...


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/datsun-280zx-ls1-t56-swap/6650711067.html

Looks pretty decent. Not.my favorite Z car but cool


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/datsun-280zx-ls1-t56-swap/6650711067.html
> 
> Looks pretty decent. Not.my favorite Z car but cool


All that work and it is a 2+2. :facepalm: :thumbdown:


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Was not expecting to see this pop up today: 1980 Toyota Celica USGP. Look at that interior!

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-toyota-celica-usgp/6649981304.html



> Nice 1980 Toyota Celica USGP, united states grand prix edition. In 1980 toyota in an effort to promote its involvement in the US grand prix in long beach had two hundred of each color red, white and blue special celica made... The stripes, honeycomb grill, special formula one badge, window louvers, white interior and supra graphic equalizer were additions distinct to this edition. This one has some rust as seen in pics but very solid. Runs but needs some work. This is a manual transmission. *note the side louvers have been sold off vehicle


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

88c900t said:


> My dad has an 83 Sierra C10 that looks like that, with the same wheels and bed sides. Very bare bones-250ci, manual brakes. The only options were an automatic and an FM radio. Surprisingly, you can hustle it if you want to and it handles surprisingly car-like. It also only has 73K miles.


My '80 Sierra was also originally equipped like that. The 250/3-on-the-tree was replaced by the PO with a 305/TH350 from a '79 Camaro, but it still had manual brakes when I got it. It did have (non-working) A/C because Texas, but there were few other options.



88c900t said:


> 4 speed "Chateau" Model.
> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1976-ford-e150-econoline/6646674667.html


Funny story, I've known my wife's best friend since middle school, but never really all that well. There were a few times where I've been to her house, and have seen a derelict-looking Econoline sitting on the edge of the woods on their property, always in the same spot whenever I've gone over there.

Last Thanksgiving, we were helping her move, and sure enough, her dad is there with the Econoline. This whole time I thought it was a junker, it has been a runner. It just doesn't get used all that much. My wife's friend is the youngest of 5, so in the mid-80s that is what you bought when you had 5 kids. I'm guessing that once the oldest ones (who are like 8-10 years older) left the house, there wasn't much use for the van. They still use it to go to and around Block Island when they go every year. The best part of the van is that it's a 300ci/4-speed. Pretty damn cool.

The father is a car guy, and a Ford one at that. I never really knew him well until the last year or so, I wished I had gotten to know him sooner. He's got a couple of cool cars (a Mustang and a C2 or C3 'vette) that I've been dying to check out.


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow, a $1000 price drop and it's still available?? Someone jump on this smokin deal!!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Look at the craftsman ship on this thing

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/rvs/d/gmc-pick-up-truck-sierra-2500/6643627353.html


























































:facepalm:


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

VWVan said:


> Look at the craftsman ship on this thing
> 
> :facepalm:


Clearly this was the inspiration:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

^ that episode of Top Gear is one of my favorites.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VWVan said:


> Look at the craftsman ship on this thing
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/rvs/d/gmc-pick-up-truck-sierra-2500/6643627353.html
> 
> ...


The truck made it to China.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Want so badly 

 https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/1973-triumph-mkiii-gt6/6657833035.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That GT6, waw!


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-vw-gti-16v-5-speed-mk2/6657737219.html


----------



## Vladimir VR6 (May 28, 2007)

Diesel, manual, wagon e46 in California:



https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/2003-bmw-320d-20-touring/6634700850.html


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

2ohgti said:


> Want so badly
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/1973-triumph-mkiii-gt6/6657833035.html


Agreed.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

4.0L Jeep Comanche.... stupid cheap for the condition.. 
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-jeep-comanche-40-liter/6620429987.html


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> 4.0L Jeep Comanche.... stupid cheap for the condition..
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-jeep-comanche-40-liter/6620429987.html



I don't know about "stupid cheap," but :heart: nonetheless. These are on my "to own one day" list.

Now if only it were closer to GA and could tow my Corrado 900 miles back home...


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah, 2 reasons for "stupid cheap"...

-2WD
-Renix 4.0L

But still, it's donor 4WD 2nd-gen XJ away from being the perfect rig :heart:


----------



## kar_nut (Apr 14, 2000)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> 4.0L Jeep Comanche.... stupid cheap for the condition..
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-jeep-comanche-40-liter/6620429987.html


I owned one of those 15 years ago. The body looked better than that one obviously. The spring perches, sway bar mounts, shock mounts, brake lines, and gas lines were COMPLETELY rotted. Like, we had to fab new perches/shock/sway bar mounts to the axle and body just to sell the thing as an offroad farm vehicle. I don't mean they were crunchy looking, they straight up weren't there anymore.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> Agreed.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Not CL.. but this is such an odd car to be a time capsule garage queen.
When people baby mediocre cars for decades.. it's just very rare.

Never thought I would see one of these things as beautiful inside and out. :laugh:

https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=482135237


> Used 1986 Chrysler Fifth Avenue
> 
> This unique beauty has been garaged and pampered by two generations and is in excellent condition inside and out. At 26,000 miles it runs great and rides like a dream! The exterior finish is magnificent and the plush carpeted interior features button-tufted, pillow-soft seats covered in beautiful red Kimberley Velvet. Includes illuminated entry, AM/FM stereo with rear amplifier, power door locks, power 6-way driver's seat, remote trunk release, dual side mirrors, full undercoating, passenger vanity mirror, tape stripes, and locking wire wheel covers, all powered by a 140 HP 5.2L V8 engine. The classic old-school styling and workmanship makes this sweetheart a pleasure to drive and a treasure to own.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Good Lord! That's even more pimped out than my dad's charcoal gray, padded vinyl roof '79 LeBaron with a red velour interior.

LOVE the GTI 16v. Had an '87 for 10 years and 172,000 miles. Would pick that up if my wife didn't already have two cars in the garage.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

how the hell do you only get 140 hp out of a 5.2L V8???


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> how the hell do you only get 140 hp out of a 5.2L V8???


200 hp robbing emissions controls equipment.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> how the hell do you only get 140 hp out of a 5.2L V8???


It was a 20 year old engine by then, and was designed before ANY emissions standards.
But it does have torque, which is good for a heavy automatic car.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> how the hell do you only get 140 hp out of a 5.2L V8???


It's not called the malaise era for nothing. Even a 1982 5.0 Mustang was 120 HP. My 1982 1.7L Scirocco was 107 HP....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

theprf said:


> It's not called the malaise era for nothing. Even a 1982 5.0 Mustang was 120 HP. My 1982 1.7L Scirocco was *74 HP*....


Fixed.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

The Camero was:

Powering the new 1982 Camaro were the infamous 2.5-liter Iron Duke I-4 producing a measly 90 hp and 132 lb-ft of torque; a 2.8-liter, 102-hp and 142 lb-ft V-6; and two 5.0-liter (305-cubic-inch) V-8s: a carbureted version making 145 hp and 240 lb-ft of torque and a Crossfire Injection fuel-injected version with 165 hp


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Not CL.. but this is such an odd car to be a time capsule garage queen.
> When people baby mediocre cars for decades.. it's just very rare.
> 
> Never thought I would see one of these things as beautiful inside and out. :laugh:
> ...












Very cool that is has a custom made for plate like porsche exclusive/bmw individual


----------



## kar_nut (Apr 14, 2000)

Dravenport said:


> how the hell do you only get 140 hp out of a 5.2L V8???


My Dad bought an F250 brand new in '84 with a 150hp 351 (5.7L) V8. Oh, and a 3 speed auto. 

Tiny carbs, super low compression, crappy EGR. This is what I grew up with, which is why I can't comprehend people thinking a 280hp minivan is necessary.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

kar_nut said:


> which is why I can't comprehend people thinking a 280hp minivan is necessary.


Less power = more thought required to drive in traffic.
You can't just zone out then use the gas peddle to go now when you realize you need to be moving much faster to pass/merge.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-mercedes-300ce-5-speed/6657823222.html

That's gotta be rare?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1976 Chevrolet / GMC C20 Truck LOW MILE SURVIVOR !!! Only 11K miles !!!


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Dravenport said:


> how the hell do you only get 140 hp out of a 5.2L V8???


Earlier 318s only had 120. Some 302s only had 120 (although by 82 it actually had 139). Cadillac used the olds 307 (140 hp) until 1991. The oldsmobile 260 only had 110. The smogged Buick 455 only made 175. Answer: the US had far stricter emissions controls than Europe. The PRV V6 in the DeLorean lost 40 hp alone. Edit: this motor was also in the Volvo 200 series, it only made some 125 hp in 1977.


Cheap 5 speed 928, allegedly a ROW model. 

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1979-porsche-928/6650532817.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

88c900t said:


> Cheap 5 speed 928, allegedly a ROW model.
> 
> https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1979-porsche-928/6650532817.html


Looks pretty disgusting inside.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/d/2009-pontiac-g8-gt-60l-v8/6661659028.html





















> *2009 Pontiac G8 GT 6.0L V8 - $11500 (Abbotsford) *
> Limited production car with 229k, mostly highway miles. 390 HP, Borla exhaust system and cold air intake. Newer 19 inch Michelin Pilots staggered 275 rear 245 fronts give the car an aggressive stance. This car has been extremely reliable for me, I've owned it since 2010. I just bought a truck and dont have space for both. Always premium gas and synthetic oil, all fluids have been changed and flushed when required. Full inspection just completed at GM Dealer. Serious inquiries only please.


fyi ~8,800 US$


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-mercedes-300ce-5-speed/6657823222.html
> 
> That's gotta be rare?


What the deuce? It’s on a carburetor?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/2005-subaru-forester-xt-turbo/6655309541.html

Unicorn Subaru Forester XT 5speed.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/2005-subaru-forester-xt-turbo/6655309541.html
> 
> Unicorn Subaru Forester XT 5speed.


Judging by the white Merc in the background it appears the same person is selling the above posted vehicle.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

modular said:


> Judging by the white Merc in the background it appears the same person is selling the above posted vehicle.


Good eye! I didn't notice


----------



## a n d r e a s (Jan 4, 2017)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/2005-subaru-forester-xt-turbo/6655309541.html
> 
> Unicorn Subaru Forester XT 5speed.


https://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/d/06-subaru-forester-xt-5mt/6662026758.html

Unicorn local here too


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Did MB ever make a manual tranny that wss actually fun to use?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Did MB ever make a manual tranny that was actually fun to use?


From 2004.5 to 2007, Mercedes built some W203 Sport (WZ) models with a 6-speed manual transmission. It was a really nice setup.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Numbersix said:


> What the deuce? It’s on a carburetor?


This guy has been trying to sell it for years.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Harv said:


> This guy has been trying to sell it for years.


The only 48mm Weber carbs I’m familiar with are IDAs and IDFs. Neither of those would be appropriate for a V8 unless there are 4 of the, which I really doubt. I’d need pics or at least someone to chime in with a different carb type that would work well with a plenum underneath.

I’m skeptical to say the least.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Harv said:


> This guy has been trying to sell it for years.


He texted me back, says he converted.to carb because CIS is unreliable and expensive to fix when it breaks, sounds like he's done a few conversions.









And he's working on a dual carb one as well. Might have to go check these out. Said he sold the Subaru already.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Spitfire w/ GT6 frame, suspension,TR6 swap, cam, triple carbs....

 https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/1970-triumph-spitfire/6637650239.html


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Did MB ever make a manual tranny that was actually fun to use?


I've always heard that MB manuals were no fun at all, but have never heard why. What makes them so bland?


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is an F250 converted to a monster truck. You need a step ladder just to get into the damn thing...

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/ford-f250-lifted-monster/6666050813.html



> Ford 2002 F250 XL Harley Davidson Edition Lifted Monster Truck
> Mint Condition only 41,000 miles
> V-10 5 Speed
> 42in Tires
> ...


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

Vw rabbit pickup 1981

https://ithaca.craigslist.org/cto/6668423684.html

Needs repair.Floor rusting drivers side. Seats torn.Engine stuck. This has the opening vent windows. Comes with spare engine. Condition unknown. Lx model with 5 speed.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Did MB ever make a manual tranny that wss actually fun to use?


Much fun.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

fayetteville.craigslist.org/one-of-kind/6658734626










I'd rock that van. :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> fayetteville.craigslist.org/one-of-kind/6658734626
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Look at this Volvo wagon, can't believe how clean looking it is for the mileage 

2004 Volvo V70R 6 speed manual & Atacama - 1 owner - $3950

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/2004-volvo-v70r-6-speed/6672119410.html



> You're looking at a rare 1-owner gem. Wagon is a Beautiful Black Sapphire Metallic (has dark blue hue) over leather Atacama interior. 6 speed manual transmission is firm and precise. 2.5L Turbo inline 5 pulls hard and consistent. Maintenance is up to date and has been well cared for using OEM Volvo parts. 253k miles, but you'd never know. Runs and drives great with zero check engine or error lights on. Clean AutoCheck available upon request.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Front seats are beat, but for the mileage not bad.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I'd rock that van. :laugh:


I would, too!



> $11000


Nevermind. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> Nevermind. :laugh:


Oops, one too many zero there.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

A.Wilder said:


> Front seats are beat, but for the mileage not bad.


That purchase price is about what you'll pay every two years to keep it running. I know, I have one and it only had 80k miles on it.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Omega360 said:


> Here is an F250 converted to a monster truck. You need a step ladder just to get into the damn thing...


At least your **** won't get in the way.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Most replicas seem to be based on another car but this one takes it a bit farther. Diablo replica on a custom tube chassis. It looks pretty good to be honest.

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/2001-lamborghini-diablo-60/6663065765.html


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

G0to60 said:


> Most replicas seem to be based on another car but this one takes it a bit farther. Diablo replica on a custom tube chassis.


While it looks good in pictures, I would question why the engine picture is of a 6.0l V12 instead of "Corvette motor"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

G0to60 said:


> Most replicas seem to be based on another car but this one takes it a bit farther. Diablo replica on a custom tube chassis. It looks pretty good to be honest.
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/2001-lamborghini-diablo-60/6663065765.html


What kind of "tubes" are they using for that chassis. Looks like angle iron in some spots.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

spockcat said:


> What kind of "tubes" are they using for that chassis. Looks like angle iron in some spots.


Well, rectangular tubes. 

The "Corvette" engine while showing a V12 is interesting though. :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

G0to60 said:


> The "Corvette" engine while showing a V12 is interesting though. :laugh:


As well as the Massachusetts license plate that says "600HP"


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Cr4shT3st said:


> That purchase price is about what you'll pay every two years to keep it running. I know, I have one and it only had 80k miles on it.


What costs so much?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

G0to60 said:


> Well, rectangular tubes.
> 
> The "Corvette" engine while showing a V12 is interesting though. :laugh:


It's a V12 like I'm a V12 .

There are lots of posts on kit car forums about disguising LS motors as V12 Lambo engines.

Here's a kit that's available:










And here's some guy going all out to make it look real:


http://www.kitcarmagazine.com/Featured-Article/V12Cover/Disguising your Lambo replica.htm


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VadGTI said:


> It's a V12 like I'm a V12 .
> 
> There are lots of posts on kit car forums about disguising LS motors as V12 Lambo engines.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

At least the engine is in the right general area versus having a V8 up front and then a totally fake v12 engine in the rear.

then there are the scammers that show real cars as their replicas to sucker potential whales.

http://www.supereplicas.com/index.php

(not sure what they call their business now as this one got outed publicly many years ago as obvious scammer)


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

VadGTI said:


>


I like learning new things everyday, but this is bull****.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> I like learning new things everyday, but this is bull****.


It's lame.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It's lame.


And overpriced.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

albuquerque.craigslist.org/1982-volkswagen-scirocco


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


That'd be awesome with a K20 swap.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> That'd be awesome with a *Nevar Lose* swap.


Fixed.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Fixed.


I'm a realist. I am ok with losing jussssst a little bit.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> I'm a realist. I am ok with losing jussssst a little bit.


I'm a purist Herr Tubby. Niemals verlieren.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Metallitubby said:


> That'd be awesome with a K20 swap.


Why not F22?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Why not F22?


I'm not sure Pratt & Whitney sells their engines yet.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> albuquerque.craigslist.org/1982-volkswagen-scirocco


The want is strong with this one, but it makes me wonder how posts like this end up listing an "automatic" transmission. Twice. And no mileage (180k on the dash).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> The want is strong with this one, but it makes me wonder how posts like this end up listing an "automatic" transmission. Twice. And no mileage (180k on the dash).


Only buyers with the name manuel will call if they didn't list it as an automatic.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Don't have time in your busy life to take a few pictures?

No probbo,
simply use that set you got when you violated some lousy toll booth!
:laugh:

https://frederick.craigslist.org/cto/d/2002-pontiac-grand-am/6645002156.html


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> albuquerque.craigslist.org/1982-volkswagen-scirocco


I had the exact duplicate of this car, down to the blue plaid interior and dash cracks, back in 1988. If I hadn't just bought another Corrado last week....


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Faster than a V8 R8, for only $39,887

https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/2013-audi-ttrs-rare-suzuka/6672022601.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

stiggy-pug said:


> Don't have time in your busy life to take a few pictures?
> 
> No probbo,
> simply use that set you got when you violated some lousy toll booth!
> :laugh:


Ok there are few things that make me laugh these days when it comes to car ads, but that one is perfect.:laugh:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1971-porsche-914/6676023116.html









Clone!
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-mazda-rx7/6653163616.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-honda-accord-lxi-4-speed/6675293420.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/porsche-924/6675230614.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1964-chevy-corvair-turbo/6671305330.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/shelby-glhs/6664988584.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-suzuki-samurai-aztin-top/6646307584.html









Police package
https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-chevrolet-caprice-9c1/6662266012.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/nice-1971-olds-cutlass-2-dr/6633024333.html










https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1977-old-2-door-all-original/6665293503.html









Auto but still a solid find.
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/mustang-lx/6669909421.html









Worth posting because most of these have a garbage engine, like the 4100 v8, diesel, or 252 v6. also clean. 
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1979-oldsmobile-toronado-350ci/6654342691.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-toyota-corolla/6660657539.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://frederick.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-peugeot-205-gti/6676402778.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

> 2000 Mercedes Convertible 430 CLK
> Periwinkle-rare color
> 87k original miles
> always garaged; all records available
> ...


https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/mercedes-convertibleclk/6664573996.html

For those who don't know "The Woz" is Steve Wozniak, co-founder of Apple. Interesting the car is still located in the town he lives in.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> https://frederick.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-peugeot-205-gti/6676402778.html


Why would anyone import the RHD version if LHD is easily available?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I :heart: old bus.

losangeles.craigslist.org/crown-bus


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

'75 GMC.

https://kalispell.craigslist.org/rvs/d/1975-gmc-royale/6677220934.html













'73 Javelin Pierre Cardin restomod.

https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/d/amc-pierre-cardin-javelin/6663229945.html



















Even the headliner got the treatment.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

$18k for a 172,000 X1/9?!? That’s the most crackhead price I’ve seen on a X1/9. 
The brownish red trim is ugly too. Never seen that before. 

 https://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/fiat-x/6652934287.html


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> '73 Javelin Pierre Cardin restomod.
> 
> https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/d/amc-pierre-cardin-javelin/6663229945.html
> 
> ...



man for 45K i would expect the doors to line up better


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Turbo II said:


> Why would anyone import the RHD version if LHD is easily available?


If I had to guess, UK models probably better preserved than European.

Too bad it’s not a 1.9L


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

Turbo II said:


> Why would anyone import the RHD version if LHD is easily available?


No need to get over the language barrier. :laugh:



thegave said:


> If I had to guess, UK models probably better preserved than European.
> 
> Too bad it’s not a 1.9L


UK body shells are usually worse than those you'd find in central or southern europe.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JTuhkanen said:


> UK body shells are usually worse than those you'd find in central or southern europe.


Well they are always driving on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## MGs05GLI (Oct 4, 2006)

1992 Corrado with tons of new engine/trans work!!

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/6674543812.html


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

MGs05GLI said:


> 1992 Corrado with tons of new engine/trans work!!


Belongs to GRN6IX on the forum:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9242297-FS-92-SLC-in-CT


----------



## MGs05GLI (Oct 4, 2006)

theprf said:


> Belongs to GRN6IX on the forum:
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9242297-FS-92-SLC-in-CT


If it's coming from an enthusiast, I'm sure it's worth the look!!


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/rvs/d/toyota-rv-motorhome/6678839939.html

Toyota RV Motorhome - $18000 (Arlington VA)


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/d/svt-zx3-v8-ford-focus-pro/6665769044.html



> SVT ZX3 V8 Ford Focus Pro Street - $12500 (Tysons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/2004-ford-focus-saleen-n2o/6653297291.html



> 2004 Ford focus Saleen N2O - $6000 (Bowie Area)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Links are the same for both cars.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

thegave said:


> Links are the same for both cars.


Fixed it. Thanks.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

not CL.. but this is cool/odd.
A Transit Connect that could literally be a mobile office.. desk.

https://www.lakewayautosales.com/ce...+Connect-74a100f00a0e0a6b1f69cec046aa90a1.htm


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

For you Saab guys. I love those wheels, so whacky.
https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/1985-saab-900-turbo-no-rust/6668075147.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

ErikGTI said:


> For you Saab guys. I love those wheels, so whacky.
> https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/1985-saab-900-turbo-no-rust/6668075147.html


That would be a good price... if it had half the miles. 300K is alot. Shocking it doesn't have a cracked dash, but granted Vermont probably has mild summers.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

ErikGTI said:


> For you Saab guys. I love those wheels, so whacky.
> https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/1985-saab-900-turbo-no-rust/6668075147.html


I agree with 88c900t --- 300k is very alot, 
would have to see maintenance records, parts receipts, or at least give a very close inspection.

It looks pretty damn good though!
85 and 86 are my favorite years --- 86 edges out 85 for me though because side indicator lights and APC in fenderwell.

I like the Saab minilites better than the Inca wheels, but the funky Incas are indeed iconic, especially on a black turbo. Stone cold classic.

This car has an incorrect grill, from an early 80's model, not too big a deal really but looks a bit off to my eye.

Although the euro-spec headlights are cool, I've come to love the US-spec headlights better, they look great.
This car is equipped with the headlamp wipers which is rare for this year in usual US-spec. 

Also has the nice gummirubber made-in-Italy "egg crate" floormats.


I like.
:snowcool:

Thanks for posting it!
:beer:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/pristine-1983-honda-prelude/6681123383.html



> Pristine 1983 Honda Prelude, 85k miles - $3500 (Carmel, IN)
> 
> 1983 Honda Prelude
> VIN: JHMAB5220SX015434
> ...


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

88c900t said:


> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1964-chevy-corvair-turbo/6671305330.html


theres a lot wrong with this car. its missing all the 64 specific wheel arch trim, no 64 specific dif dipstick tube in engine bay, should be a generator (alt is better though), non turbo gauge cluster and it has regular monza badges on the front fenders and glove box and is missing the turbo badge on the decklid.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Turbo II said:


> Why would anyone import the RHD version if LHD is easily available?


some people (like me) enjoy driving a RHD car. its a different experience and IMO makes it fun


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/d/30000-original-miles/6680153745.html
30,000 original miles - $2790 (Bristol) 


2004 pontiac sunfire 
condition: like new 
cylinders: 4 cylinders 
drive: fwd 
fuel: gas 
odometer: 30000 
paint color: silver 
size: compact 
title status: clean 
transmission: automatic 
type: coupe

2004 Pontiac Sunfire,new car,one owner,new brakes tires.clean tittle, like new.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

My winter beater hunt turned up this gem.
*2000 VW Jetta - $600*


2000 VW Jetta - $600 said:


> 2000 VW Jetta. Was involved in a hit and run last night. I don't know how much damage was done but I don't have the time or money to fix it or move it. I'm asking $400 obo. Can't find the key now.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Blade3562 said:


> My winter beater hunt turned up this gem.
> *2000 VW Jetta - $600*


That was a $400 car BEFORE it got hit. :laugh:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> https://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/d/30000-original-miles/6680153745.html
> 30,000 original miles - $2790 (Bristol)
> 
> 
> ...


I'm impressed a Pontiac sunfire owner spelled it brakes instead of breaks.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

FTFY



Stromaluski said:


> That was a $400 car BEFORE it got hit AND LOST THE IMMOBILIZER KEY.




Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## By The Jelly Beans (Mar 15, 2018)

*'79 Mazda RX7*

The want is strong...could be a horrible mistake...(hopefully got the image in there correctly)

https://desmoines.craigslist.org/cto/d/1979-mazda-rxmiles/6686451267.html









Selling an all original 1979 Mazda RX7 with 49,000 miles. Rotary engine and 5 speed transmission,no rust,, runs and drives good with cold A/C. $5500


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

By The Jelly Beans said:


> The want is strong...could be a horrible mistake...(hopefully got the image in there correctly)
> 
> https://desmoines.craigslist.org/cto/d/1979-mazda-rxmiles/6686451267.html
> 
> Selling an all original 1979 Mazda RX7 with 49,000 miles. Rotary engine and 5 speed transmission,no rust,, runs and drives good with cold A/C. $5500


If you're willing to do a fly and drive this one looks like a keeper too. $2,700
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/1984-mazda-rx-7-gs-85kmiles/6684480971.html


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

Some other JDM goodness...

1974 Honda Z360 - $6995.00
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/ctd/d/1974-honda-z360/6676294319.html









1976 Datsun 710 wagon - $5000
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/d/1976-datsun-710-wagon/6673107014.html









Mazda Bongo Van 4WD Turbo Diesel - $12000
https://flagstaff.craigslist.org/cto/d/mazda-bongo-van-4wd-turbo/6646013194.html









1993 Toyota Cresta Tourer V - $19500
https://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/d/1993-toyota-cresta-tourer/6643150593.html


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

skycart said:


> 1993 toyota cresta tourer v - $19500
> https://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/d/1993-toyota-cresta-tourer/6643150593.html


i want that


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

I'd drive that if the steering wheel was on the left.


----------



## By The Jelly Beans (Mar 15, 2018)

Dang that looks even cleaner than the one in my area. I don't know why I am looking now. Next year might be more doable for me but if I was closer to Arizona I'm not sure if I could resist that one.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

By The Jelly Beans said:


> Dang that looks even cleaner than the one in my area. I don't know why I am looking now. Next year might be more doable for me but if I was closer to Arizona I'm not sure if I could resist that one.


[/QUOTE]

I would love to find a 1985 GSL-SE Steel Blue with Gray interior with this mileage.

The red interiors do not wear well. Mine was decent but the red interior looked tired after 10 years. It had not rips or tears buy was several different shares of red/pinkish when sold in 1995.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Demand TTRS!

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/2012-audi-ttrs-6-speed/6688381728.html



> 2012 Audi TTRS 6-speed Manual - 34,000 miles - Suzuki Gray
> 
> Suzuki Gray color is nearly white, and gets lots of compliments.
> 
> ...


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Omega360 said:


> Demand TTRS!
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/2012-audi-ttrs-6-speed/6688381728.html


If I wasn't so deep into the RS5 purchase I would have bought this

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

1979 Subaru 4WD Wagon - Rare - $6500
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/d/1979-subaru-4wd-wagon-rare/6685900585.html









1987 Suzuki Samurai 4X4 JX Only 77K Miles 1 Owner Garage Kept - $6800
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/1987-suzuki-samurai-4x4-jx/6686722482.html


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

*1981 Mazda RX7 - $3800*


https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1981-mazda-rx7/6684036177.html



> -97k miles
> -100% Rust free, garage kept
> -I have service history and paperwork from 1983 to 2016
> -Has super rare dealer option IMSA wing and front splitter, and to add icing to the cake, the Targa7 dealer option (the Targa bands go for $500+ on ebay)
> ...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

So rare to see an extremely modified E32 like this. Looks like a nightmare to restore as it’s likely fallen through the hands of several neglectful owners since the original who dumped obscene money into it. But it would be cool to restore and make it clean again. 

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-bmw-750il-v12-6-speed/6664098492.html



> 1988 BMW 750iL V12 6-speed manual SUPERCHARGED - $5900 (Alpine)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/search/sss?userid=329975445


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/search/sss?userid=329975445


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

jreed1337 said:


> https://addyandkiki.files.wordpress.com/2017/12/bad-link.jpg?w=750


I just thought it funny.
Some lot has crap cars and uses chicks in their pics to get ad attention.
(shrug)

EDIT.. prolly should have put it in the DIW thread instead.
Yep.
Anyways....


https://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/d/1966-ford-ranchero/6685345486.html

1966 Ford Ranchero - $7950 (Parrottsville) 1966 Ford Ranchero 
VIN: 6K29A180270 
condition: excellent 
cylinders: 8 cylinders 
drive: rwd 
fuel: gas 
odometer: 79000 
paint color: red 
size: full-size 
title status: clean 
transmission: automatic 
type: truck 

Attention Ford lovers, for sale is this awesome little Ford Ranchero. This is a one year only body style and it comes with the original 289 with a four barrel. Automatic on the column. Mechanically incredible condition, no issues. The body and the frame on this car are amazing and rock solid! There is one small spot in the passenger side door that is starting to bubble. The car is showing 79000 original miles and runs as good as it would have the day it was new. Some chrome peeling on the bumpers but they are solid. It will need a paint job if you want to win shows as there are some scratches and paint chipping in places as seen in the video. It holds 60 lb of oil pressure at idle and 70-80 going down the road. Comes with brand new tires and a beautiful set of weld wheels. The quarter panels, the bed, the windows, the frame, the interior are all extremely nice on this car. I would not be concerned to drive this car anywhere in the country right now just the way it is.. $7,950 or best offer. I have more pics available and also a walkaround video of it running if interested. Contact me at


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> I just thought it funny.
> Some lot has crap cars and uses chicks in their pics to get ad attention.
> (shrug)


worked when I clicked on it. Some of those ladies weren't too bad at all :thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> I just thought it funny.
> Some lot has crap cars and uses chicks in their pics to get ad attention.
> (shrug)
> 
> ...


to be fair, i didnt realize thats what you were going for. i thought it was just a mistake and wanted to razz you.

the tuneport corvette lady has funny proportions. :laugh:


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

RARE 1965 STREAMLINE 30' ALUMINUM TRAVEL HOME
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/rvs/d/rare-1965-streamline-30/6664185698.html











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

Seitan said:


> RARE 1965 STREAMLINE 30' ALUMINUM TRAVEL HOME
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/rvs/d/rare-1965-streamline-30/6664185698.html
> 
> 
> ...


Is it weird that I know what the inside of this smells like from the pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

acsean792 said:


> Is it weird that I know what the inside of this smells like from the pictures
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it’s nasty, and the seller is delusional about that price, but that caboose is awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I want this.
Opinions?

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/white-lightning-1stor-trade/6692513003.html

WHITE LIGHTNING!!! 1st $11,500 OR TRADE UP/down - $11500 (Pigeon forge) 

2000 Ford lightning F150 
condition: good 
cylinders: 8 cylinders 
drive: rwd 
fuel: gas 
odometer: 0000 
paint color: white 
size: full-size 
title status: clean 
transmission: manual 
type: pickup 

This 2000 limited edition FORD LIGHTNING F150 SVT was made from 99-03 came equipped with a 5.4 L supercharged V-8 and this particular one has a performance crate motor installed with GT500 supercharger a few years ago with only 30,000 miles on it and a 6speed conversion from a Dodge R/T 10 Truck. 
This truck runs extremely strong, sounds great, drives great, has cold air conditioning and more! Lots of extras included with this truck including brand new set of Hankook drag radials, traction bars and more. Never wrecked, original paint and interior in good shape but if this truck needs anything it could use a refreshing on the paint. . First $11,500 or best offer buys it. Interesting trades up down or even considered.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Whoa, never seen one of these on Craigslist. Looks like it could be fun to clean up and run around in!

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/cto/d/1993-ford-centerion4-door/6677086465.html










Euro 323i as well:

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/bmw-rare-ei-euro-model-4-door/6681761804.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

kickapoo said:


> Whoa, never seen one of these on Craigslist. Looks like it could be fun to clean up and run around in!
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/cto/d/1993-ford-centerion4-door/6677086465.html
> 
> ...


Lol, "in it $10k" with parts, upgrades, and "mechanics fees".


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

chicago.craigslist.org/1975-volkswagen-bus-t2-panel/6671581252.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

chicago.craigslist.org/1985-chevrolet-c30-ramp-truck/6674049711.html

That'd be a cool truck to tow my track car project.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/cto/d/1991-acura-nsx/6669438849.html

1991 Acura NSX


----------



## a n d r e a s (Jan 4, 2017)

https://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/d/1995-ford-150/6695065149.html


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

VWVan said:


> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/cto/d/1991-acura-nsx/6669438849.html


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

a n d r e a s said:


> https://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/d/1995-ford-150/6695065149.html


A friend of mine is an older fellow, and in poor health. He has the same Ford, just perfect. A time capsule. 
It's been his truck forever. Looks brand new. I'd love to buy it from him, but he doesn't need money...and I don't want to be "that guy", seemingly picking at the bones of this poor old guy.
It's an I-6, 2 tone paint, regular cab, bench seat, manual transmission. A perfect everyday truck. I have borrowed it many times, and drives very well.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Bibs said:


> A friend of mine is an older fellow, and in poor health. He has the same Ford, just perfect. A time capsule.
> It's been his truck forever. Looks brand new. I'd love to buy it from him, but he doesn't need money...and I don't want to be "that guy", seemingly picking at the bones of this poor old guy.
> It's an I-6, 2 tone paint, regular cab, bench seat, manual transmission. A perfect everyday truck. I have borrowed it many times, and drives very well.


You can basically leave a proper running manual I-6 F-150 in 3rd and drive it slowly like an automatic around town (except when fully stopped). :laugh:

I do want another.. but I need a more modern truck if I get one for my long commute.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> You can basically leave a proper running manual I-6 F-150 in 3rd and drive it slowly like an automatic around town (except when fully stopped).
> 
> I do want another.. but I need a more modern truck if I get one for my long commute.


I miss my 1990 xlt lariat with the 4.9l. 
It has become hard to find ones in decent condition for sale. I have seen a few on the road that still look nice though so I have hope still.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I miss my 1990 xlt lariat with the 4.9l.
> It has become hard to find ones in decent condition for sale. I have seen a few on the road that still look nice though so I have hope still.


You just missed one here a week ago.
96- completely new everything regular cab XLT manual 2wd 6.
I think only 6k asking.



fwiw- my 88 F-150 reg cab 2wd long bed 5 speed 6 got 18 mpg in commuting.
A 1988 fullsize truck that can tow getting 18 mpg!
I always wanted to take that drive-train and drop it in a 60s Galaxie with tall gearing.
Low and slow.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> You just missed one here a week ago.
> 96- completely new everything regular cab XLT manual 2wd 6.
> I think only 6k asking.
> 
> ...


I really want to replicate my old truck which was an extended cab with blue interior and "wood" accents with the exterior in blue and silver. 
Or at least an extended cab xlt lariat with the 4.9L and a manual.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> chicago.craigslist.org/1975-volkswagen-bus-t2-panel/6671581252.html


Wow, this T2 looks really nice. Unfortunately, it is a bit above my budget.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

88c900t said:


> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-honda-accord-lxi-4-speed/6675293420.html


This Accord right here is why my 12 year old self fell in love with Honda. If I didn't live in New England, I'd be buying this immediately. 

Love this!


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> This Accord right here is why my 12 year old self fell in love with Honda. If I didn't live in New England, I'd be buying this immediately.
> 
> Love this!


Same, My first car was a burgundy 88 5-speed LXI sedan with tan interior. I loved that car but it was not meant for salted roads.

https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/d/1993-integra-gsr-209/6669902934.html

1993 Integra GSR #209 - $2900










https://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-mitsubishi-galant-vr-4/6691871965.html
1991 Mitsubishi Galant VR-4 **RARE** - $4800 (Charlottesville)










https://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-geo-storm-gsi/6673275199.html

1991 Geo Storm GSI - $1700 (RICHMOND)


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

That Geo Storm GSi is tempting...now if it were a Prizm GSi I might just have to park it in my garage (I used to have one in HS/College)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I found a SUPER rare engineering test truck that made it out into the wild!!!!

Check this out.
I'm guessing some type of factory hydrogen/oxygen generation from water?
Or maybe some type of amazing tech they never meant to sell because too good?

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/2006-dodge-ramcylinders/6692334454.html



> 2006 Dodge Ram 1500 6 cylinders automatic - $5900 (Chattanooga)
> 
> 2006 dodge ram 1500
> cylinders: 6 cylinders
> ...


----------



## zmt2 (Aug 4, 2016)

it probably got that mileage 1,000,000 miles ago. Not now though. Pass.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

zmt2 said:


> it probably got that mileage 1,000,000 miles ago. Not now though. Pass.


Yeah.
I just thought that funny because it reminded me of all the "they bought it new and were getting 50 mpg! Then these suits from Detroit showed up and said they needed to look at it.. bam, their mileage went to less than half after that. They suspect they swapped carbs because they had one that was never meant to be sold and the suits took it back." stories I used to hear old timers tell in the 80s and 90s.
Why blatantly lie about the mpg in the ad like that?
Makes me think everything is a lie.
There is no cake.


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

Not a Craigslist find but on a local used car lot. 

http://www.mycarnova.com/used-1995-BMW-8-SERIES-840Ci-stafford-virginia-22554/vd/140338

Pretty clean and no pixelated dash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

acsean792 said:


> Not a Craigslist find but on a local used car lot.
> 
> http://www.mycarnova.com/used-1995-BMW-8-SERIES-840Ci-stafford-virginia-22554/vd/140338
> 
> ...


wheels ick.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

* 1953 Jaguar mark VII Salon 454 700 r4 corvette suspension Fresh 454 3 *





> 1953 Jaguar mark VII Salon 454 700 r4 corvette suspension
> 
> Fresh 454 30 over , rebuilt 700 R4 , 1991 Corvette suspension front rear, has AC, Cadillac wheels, solid black walnut Dash then clear-coated, Dakota Digital gauges, Pontiac SE interior seats fully adjustable buckets, 4-wheel disc brakes, 99% rust free body bought in Tampa Florida in 1953. Beautiful House of Kolor blue pearls, rechrome bumpers and small parts lot of original perfect Chrome such as the grill. 4 coilover shocks, power steering power brakes, all-new tinted glass except for rear window,


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You NEED a Miata!

* 93 MAZDA MIATA TRADE CLASSIC RIALTA ROLEX*

Classic car for your local PRIDE Parade.



> 93 MAZDA MIATA WITH ONLY 60,000 MILES,RUN PERFECT
> 
> I started this car as a project a few years ago and have enjoyed every moment of it. It is one of a kind Miata that is definitely a "neck breaker." People love it whenever I take it out for a spin! I painted it different colors to separate me from all the other boring cars out on the road. This car would be great to attract attention outside of a business, to use at special events, or to just race around town with! It's a 1993 exterior with a 2001 interior along with racing seats.It has a modified turbo engine, special stainless still Racing Beat exhaust,also low ajustable suspension and halogen headlights/taillights.The radio need to be hoocked up. If you're looking to add a little "color" in your life...this might be the car for you. If not, continue living your dull, boring, just existing life....
> "I've been dealing with Miata's as well as parts for over 20 years. To those who purchase a miata off of me, I will discount any part in my inventory 50% off as long as I have it in stock.
> ...


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burn it with fire....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

acsean792 said:


> Burn it with fire....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed.

Only 100 hp VW economy cars can properly pull off the harlequin look.
Miatas are way too macho to pull it off.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> * 1953 Jaguar mark VII Salon 454 700 r4 corvette suspension Fresh 454 3 *


Intent = good.
Execution = bad.

If they had kept it looking more stock = win.

More like this but with the Vette underpinnigns.


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

GolfTango said:


> This Accord right here is why my 12 year old self fell in love with Honda. If I didn't live in New England, I'd be buying this immediately.
> 
> Love this!


My dad had an ‘86 in this color and that is what got me into Hondas. Always loved Accords.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Intent = good.
> Execution = bad.
> 
> If they had kept it looking more stock = win.
> ...



But that is a later car. The 1953 looked like this:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> But that is a later car. The 1953 looked like this:


ok.
my point still stands though.
more period correct looking.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/2001-mercedes-benz-cl600/6698661667.html

Hngg....










What's not to love about this?

Chris


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Random, cool, nothing I need but neat to see for sale 










https://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/d/2001-spex-mkscca-dsr/6657215707.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

spockcat said:


> * 1953 Jaguar mark VII Salon 454 700 r4 corvette suspension Fresh 454 3 *


What are those Escalade/Denali seats? Look so out of place.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

spockcat said:


> You NEED a Miata!
> 
> * 93 MAZDA MIATA TRADE CLASSIC RIALTA ROLEX*
> 
> Classic car for your local PRIDE Parade.


I'm not even OCD that bad, but OMG, the wheels. Each one is different but with the same colors ughhhhhh


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

A.Wilder said:


> What are those Escalade/Denali seats? Look so out of place.


From the ad.
"Pontiac SE interior seats fully adjustable buckets"


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Crispyfritter said:


> Hngg....
> 
> What's not to love about this?
> 
> Chris


For $7K you get the maintenance of a $130K car...that's what's not to love.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Maybe not at the asking price but this looks good :thumbup:

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/1993-gmc-typhoon/6664038541.html


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Crispyfritter said:


> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/2001-mercedes-benz-cl600/6698661667.html
> 
> Hngg....
> 
> ...


This car has the god-forsaken M137 V12. The V12 so bad that Mercedes threw the entire thing in trash after just 3 years. It is notorious for out of round cylinder walls and oil leaks that go directly on top of the transmission control unit that will kill it. All of them fail in one way or another and it usually totals the car because well, you see the price they are selling for.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Harv said:


> This car has the god-forsaken M137 V12. The V12 so bad that Mercedes threw the entire thing in trash after just 3 years. It is notorious for out of round cylinder walls and oil leaks that go directly on top of the transmission control unit that will kill it. All of them fail in one way or another and it usually totals the car because well, you see the price they are selling for.


So... LS swap?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

tbvvw said:


> For $7K you get the maintenance of a $130K car...that's what's not to love.


This car is the answer.
The question is: “I am not paying enough money for repairs and maintenance, how can I pay more?” :laugh:


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Yeah.
> I just thought that funny because it reminded me of all the "they bought it new and were getting 50 mpg! Then these suits from Detroit showed up and said they needed to look at it.. bam, their mileage went to less than half after that. They suspect they swapped carbs because they had one that was never meant to be sold and the suits took it back." stories I used to hear old timers tell in the 80s and 90s.
> Why blatantly lie about the mpg in the ad like that?
> Makes me think everything is a lie.
> There is no cake.


MPG caught my eye also. Have a 2003 with a small V8 and a 5spd manual. I drive as fast as I can get away with on freeway but I've never seen 15MPG on a trip.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, this is a neat little box on wheels: Suzuki Alto Works RS-R (R-hand Drive) - $7000

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/suzuki-alto-works-rs-r-hand/6700701904.html



> I'm selling an imported 1987 Suzuki Alto Works RS-R. This is a turbo charged, AWD, Kei car I imported direct from Japan (JDM). It is licensed and tagged and fully legal to drive (grandfathered in as exempt from DOT regulations for cars over 25 years of age).
> 
> There's no other way to put it, it's a loud, outrageous tribute to the booming 80's in Japan and it's like driving a street legal turbocharged go-kart.
> 
> ...


----------



## a n d r e a s (Jan 4, 2017)

https://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-ford-thunderbird-sc-5/6703464871.html


> 1991 Ford Thunderbird SC 5 Speed Manual *66K miles* - $4950 (NJ)
> 
> 1991 Ford Thunderbird SC 5 Speed manual for sale. 2nd Owner and all original with 66,000 Miles. No dents or rust with a few minor scratches. I would have it repainted to fix some of the clear coat. Interior is in good condition and with no rips. A/C and heat work well.
> 
> ...



https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/1985-porsche-944-rosell/6677983069.html


> 1985 porsche 944 rosell styling - $3200 (Falls Church)
> 
> Good condition but need some repair not running new fuel pump and spark plugs ,have some new parts for maintenance has 98 miles manual transmission BBS wheels cost more than $2000 the car are seat for more than 2 year it's a special edition rossel styling design need maintenance any question please call me at show contact info
> $3200 Obo


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

1988 Saab 900 Turbo Convertible 5 speed 47k miles.

ORIGINAL top, seats, radio and graphic equalizer sound system, etc; NEW: Freon-free air conditioning system, valve cover gasket seal, water pump, muffler, rear shocks, power steering pump, reservoir hose, return hose, pressure hose, alternator tensioner bracket; Never driven in winter


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The Alto is cool.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> 1988 Saab 900 Turbo Convertible 5 speed 47k miles.



Bought it.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

PoorHouse said:


> Bought it.


Woo! I love old SAABs. :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PoorHouse said:


> Bought it.


All original very nice shape kinda rare and quirky car.
That's a solid buy imo.
Did these have cable or hydraulic clutches?


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

I like the car but I think the owner is a little optimistic on the value of this "R" title car.

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/2004-pontiac-gto-6-speed-8200/6704248974.html


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

01tj said:


> I like the car but I think the owner is a little optimistic on the value of this "R" title car.
> 
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/2004-pontiac-gto-6-speed-8200/6704248974.html


Agreed. Wondering why rebuilt title and no damage?


----------



## Gvr4-330 (Aug 25, 2002)

Friend sent this to me today...

https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-lincoln-town-car-station/6699747993.html


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Gvr4-330 said:


> Friend sent this to me today...
> 
> https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-lincoln-town-car-station/6699747993.html


I want that


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

2ohgti said:


> Agreed. Wondering why rebuilt title and no damage?


Could have been stolen, written off, recovered intact?


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

PoorHouse said:


> Bought it.


Congrats! That looks like a great example. These are such fun cars... and that exhaust note on the turbos ❤


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

2ohgti said:


> Agreed. Wondering why rebuilt title and no damage?


Just doesn't make sense. Plus its incredibly easy to "wash" a car in FLA (where the seller purchased) - never buy anything from Florida


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Gvr4-330 said:


> Friend sent this to me today...
> 
> https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-lincoln-town-car-station/6699747993.html


I never saw one of those.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jimv said:


> Just doesn't make sense. Plus its incredibly easy to "wash" a car in FLA (where the seller purchased) - never buy anything from Florida


Isn't title washing where they take a car with a rebuilt title and get a clean title? The car in question still has a rebuilt title. The seller isn't claiming it has a clean title.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-e30-bmw-320i-touring/6708402781.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bombardi said:


> https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-e30-bmw-320i-touring/6708402781.html


Do they have Target in Germany? Because every other photo but this one looks to be taken in Germany.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Do they have Target in Germany? Because every other photo but this one looks to be taken in Germany.


Yep, ad states the car was purchased in Germany :thumbup:


----------



## Gvr4-330 (Aug 25, 2002)

Giovanni said:


> I never saw one of those.


You probably never will again....



> I bought this car from a gentleman whose wife was an artist. Her paintings wouldn't fit in his 2000 Lincoln Town Car, so he found a mid-90s Chevy Caprice wagon, and turned his Town Car into a wagon. It's a great build and is guaranteed to give your local Ford dealer service department a 5-alarm coronary.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Gvr4-330 said:


> Friend sent this to me today...
> 
> https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-lincoln-town-car-station/6699747993.html


It looks like a LOT of work was put into it and it looks like good quality work, too.... But damn if the end result isn't still ugly as hell. :laugh:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/2010-volkswagen-jetta-ute/6709108121.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

PoorHouse said:


> Bought it.












Congrats!! The twin to my second one


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

PoorHouse said:


> Bought it.
> 
> 900T[/QUOTE]
> 
> congrats! Even among P-cars and M-cars, I sorta miss my '82 900 Turbo the most. So much character in that car.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

88c900t said:


> Congrats!! The twin to my second one



Nice! Was that the nice one or the rusty one?


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/classic-1983-subaru-gl-wagon/6706537013.html

This page needs another wagon :laugh:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

I... I don't know what to think

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/1988-chevy-monte-carlo-ss/6711021979.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stromaluski said:


> It looks like a LOT of work was put into it and it looks like good quality work, too.... But damn if the end result isn't still ugly as hell. :laugh:


You should have seen his wife's paintings...

But you have to respect the guy.
He wanted to keep driving his beloved Town Car.. not swap to a ruffian Navigator work vehicle.
Many older gents still have a serious bias against SUVs.
They are the land yacht luxury sedan generation.


----------



## kar_nut (Apr 14, 2000)

Claff said:


> I... I don't know what to think
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/1988-chevy-monte-carlo-ss/6711021979.html


The doors on these things closed like a 40 year old carnival ride on the hardtop version when a few years old. A soft top at 30 years old? I'm surprised they didn't mount a caster to the bottom of the door like a sagging garden gate.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

PoorHouse said:


> Nice! Was that the nice one or the rusty one?


The one with the hole in the floor:laugh: Neither one was truly superior to the other, the 1992 had many new parts and a cleaner underside, but more miles and the bottom of the doors and the wheelwells were beginning to bubble. Both were roughly around 2 grand.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Been browsing FB Marketplace lately. Is it me or are people way worse at photography on there? Half the time the car seems to be an afterthought in the photos.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

88c900t said:


> The one with the hole in the floor:laugh: Neither one was truly superior to the other, the 1992 had many new parts and a cleaner underside, but more miles and the bottom of the doors and the wheelwells were beginning to bubble. Both were roughly around 2 grand.



:thumbup: 

Scored a free 1988 SPG and 1990 900T 3 door today. 
Once you have a Saab they come out of the woodwork.

The 900 out in the sun today.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

PoorHouse said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Scored a free 1988 SPG and 1990 900T 3 door today.


Wait, you have three SAABs now?


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> Wait, you have three SAABs now?


I do. :what:

It's a bit of a story. Friend of my wife's husband has 2 900s. The 90 he's had since the mid 90s, the SPG he bought in 03 on EBay. It came with a bad trans. The 90 had started rusting. He lost interest and both have sat since 2004. 
Had the convertible at his place today. We were looking at his 900s, he asked me what I would do with them. Told him I'd part the 90 to save the SPG. He said if I'll do it I can have them. We're going to pull them out this fall and bring them over to my place. :thumbup:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

This thing is cool but so expensive! I can imagine acceleration isn't too brisk. Anyone know what the pontoon things on the doors are?

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/rvs/d/1988-toyota-hilux-motorhome/6689604835.html


----------



## sy0296 (Sep 10, 2010)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Anyone know what the pontoon things on the doors are?


those are probably awnings. 

http://www.windowsmediapc.co.uk/t4/uploaded_images/Awning2-796952.jpg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

sy0296 said:


> those are probably awnings.
> 
> http://www.windowsmediapc.co.uk/t4/uploaded_images/Awning2-796952.jpg


He means on the driver and passenger doors in the gold part of the paint.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Anyone know what the pontoon things on the doors are?


Just for decoration. 

[video]https://youtu.be/zUXow3d3-b0?t=58[/video]


----------



## memnuts (Mar 23, 2000)

Found some really interesting finds in my area where SUV's and the Accord and Camry malaise rule the day

Lancia Zagato convertible very cool

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/1982-lancia-zagato-convertible/6720325866.html












1977 Austin mini when I was a little like 1 or 2 my parents had one. On a side note the owners manual suggested that casting babbet main bearings was a weekend maintance job:screwy:

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/1977-austin-mini-excellent/6720170591.html










1979 Dodge little red express. I haven't seen one that wasn't beat on since I was like 11

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/1979-dodge-lil-red-express/6720023823.html










Toyota "smart racer" because who doesn't sell their racecar on CL

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/toyota-smart-racer-serial-65/6701395484.html


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

You know that truck is not the one he is selling, right.
This is the truck.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> You know that truck is not the one he is selling, right.
> This is the truck.


Apparently, these go for a lot of money: https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/cars-for-sale/dodge/lil-red-express


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Apparently, these go for a lot of money: https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/cars-for-sale/dodge/lil-red-express


There's an original one in my area on a dealer lot that has been there for over a year. Internet only price of $19,977.

https://www.hartefamilymotors.com/i...D13JS9S218071/Used-1979-Dodge-D150-Meriden-CT

Speaking of Mopar...

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/plymouth-road-runner/6710069282.html


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

GolfTango said:


> Speaking of Mopar...
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/plymouth-road-runner/6710069282.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/2006-bmw-x3-awd-rare-manual-6/6721015303.html
Why do I want this


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/2006-bmw-x3-awd-rare-manual-6/6721015303.html
> Why do I want this


Because you think the 6-speed stick somehow makes it less boring that it actually is?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Because you think the 6-speed stick somehow makes it less boring that it actually is?


It's an affordable e46 based, N/A straight six, manual BMW with the added practicality of being an AWD SUV in an interesting color combo in good condition. It makes sense to me. I don't know how much being a CUV takes away from the driving experience, but the regular BMWs of this era are excellent to drive.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Because you think the 6-speed stick somehow makes it less boring that it actually is?


My mom had the auto version, it wasn't bad to drive on roads at all, and the manual is just quirky and cool. Plus the i6 is just fun to row through the gears.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> It's an affordable e46 based, N/A straight six, manual BMW with the added practicality of being an AWD SUV in an interesting color combo in good condition. It makes sense to me. I don't know how much being a CUV takes away from the driving experience, but the regular BMWs of this era are excellent to drive.


The 6-speed manual transmission was a rare feature in an SUV, even when this X3 was new. This combines BMW sports car handling with the carrying capacity of an SUV. It is something I would find desirable.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Looking at an E38 740i Sport later today if first viewer doesn't buy it. 138k miles, most likely needs a timing chain replacement but the owner is asking $875. Wish me luck!


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Good luck, take pics if you go look, always room for another 7 series thread.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> The 6-speed manual transmission was a rare feature in an SUV, even when this X3 was new. This combines BMW sports car handling with the carrying capacity of an SUV. It is something I would find desirable.


Definitely a bit of a unicorn, but why can't BMW make an interior that holds up? Its seems totally unacceptable that a car with this (relatively) low amount of miles/years on it has a drooping headliner.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Skycart said:


> Definitely a bit of a unicorn, but why can't BMW make an interior that holds up? Its seems totally unacceptable that a car with this (relatively) low amount of miles/years on it has a drooping headliner.


12-13 year old car with almost 150k and you think the interior is bad and headliner is droopy? Please show me what I am missing. At most the headliner is a little wrinkled. I don't see any wear on the buttons and the driver's seat leather doesn't seem worn at all.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

That interior is only one of two things that make that interesting, IMO. I agree it looks to be in great shape for the miles on it. The work-truck-white kills it for me with nearly any car though, so pass. I also gladly trade some utility to own sedans, so it's just not for me. I can see the appeal since we just bought a Terrain for my daughter that's tons more boring than this.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> That interior is only one of two things that make that interesting, IMO. I agree it looks to be in great shape for the miles on it. The work-truck-white kills it for me with nearly any car though, so pass. I also gladly trade some utility to own sedans, so it's just not for me. I can see the appeal since we just bought a Terrain for my daughter that's tons more boring than this.


You could always wrap it in any color you wanted.


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)

The E83 above is in great shape, and actually well-optioned unlike most of the 6MT X3’s for sale. I miss my E83 6MT quite a bit, it was the enjoyable daily I have owned and should’ve kept it.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/garage-kept-ford-focus-st-st3/6710966502.html

I liked this ad

"I don't smoke or vape. If you vape add another $1k on the asking price. Its really clean as you will see for yourself, we don't have kids and are married so the backseat never gets any action."

"Since you'll ask, I'm selling it because we bought a more "mature" and "sensible" fuel efficient car: SURPRISE its a BLUE Prius. Go ahead and laugh, I do right every time I walk up to drive it."


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

01tj said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/garage-kept-ford-focus-st-st3/6710966502.html
> 
> I liked this ad
> 
> ...


LOL....



> Modifications: I've only been able to outsmart my wife a few times, so its pretty stock. It has a 3" MBRP cat-back with dual tips coated in black. Boost-works BOV and a drop-in oil-less replaceable air filter and 20% tint all around. I have a COBB access-port I can throw in if you want, it's still paired to another car and needs to be sent in for a reset (they want $400 and my wife said NO)


this dude is great.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Anyone want a '74 Thing? eace: 

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/d/1974-vw-thing/6717753624.html


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

madrussian said:


> LOL....
> 
> 
> 
> this dude is great.


Aaaaand his wife made him edit the ad.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VadGTI said:


> Aaaaand his wife made him edit the ad.


She's killing him softly.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/d/1946-ford-woodie/6724963242.html

1946 Ford Woodie $12700

1946 ford deluxe woodie need complete restoration. Non running
All parts there -Flathead v8


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

One of those crazy YouTube guys should go after this one.

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/04-vw-phaeton/6709370699.html


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

r_fostoria said:


> One of those crazy YouTube guys should go after this one.
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/04-vw-phaeton/6709370699.html


That's in my hood but even at $3k that seems like a horrible idea.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

SourKrout said:


> That's in my hood but even at $3k that seems like a horrible idea.


There's a NYC guy on YTube that just did a s8 full engine R&R, someone feeling adventurous?
Edit* link and It's a v10 s8  https://www.youtube.com/user/DaytonRimGuy
Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

01tj said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/garage-kept-ford-focus-st-st3/6710966502.html
> 
> I liked this ad
> 
> ...




Nice car but his wife must not be very observant at all. You can't tell me the factory exhaust was _nearly_ as poorly aligned as the aftermarket exhaust he supposedly snuck by her. Not even close to centered!


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I could do a lot worse for $1500 even if it doesn't run

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/1979-jaguar-xj12l-12-cylinder/6722805988.html


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Claff said:


> I think I could do a lot worse for $1500 even if it doesn't run


wanna waste $1500 you say?

*1986 Maserati 425 - $1500 (Burnaby)*

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/cto/d/1986-maserati-425/6725292888.html








https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/cto/d/1986-maserati-425/6725292888.html



> 86 Maserati 425. Hasn't been started for about 6 years but was running well prior to that. Will need rear shocks.
> 
> Car was bought as a project and I've added many rare parts; water to air intercoolers, Driving / fog lights and rear seat is from '87 SI. Battery relocated to trunk with dual K&N airfilters.
> 
> ...


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Viking said:


> Nice car but his wife must not be very observant at all. You can't tell me the factory exhaust was _nearly_ as poorly aligned as the aftermarket exhaust he supposedly snuck by her. Not even close to centered!


holy cow did he back into something? :sly:


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

Early 90s Frenchmobile in ME:








https://www.hemmings.com/blog/2018/...e-day-1991-citroen-bx14-tge-sport/?refer=news


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

I remember this from Gran Tourismo

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/jdm-classic-suzuki-alto/6719497342.html










Trippy carpet


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/1991-suzuki-cappuccino/6703336137.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

An LS swapped Edsel Wagon:

https://reading.craigslist.org/cto/d/ls-swapped-1959-edsel/6712565658.html


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

r_fostoria said:


> One of those crazy YouTube guys should go after this one.
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/04-vw-phaeton/6709370699.html












Sounds like a LeMons candidate to me!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Sounds like a parts car candidate to me!


fixed.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

There is one in my area for a little more money w/190k.

https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/d/2004-volkswagen-phaeton-nav/6706917806.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Used cheap Phaetons are the perfect DIY premium luxury cars..


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

KARMANN_20V said:


> Early 90s Frenchmobile in ME:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salvage? Chevrons are upside down.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Who wants a minty fresh, brand new 1986 Mercury Cougar?

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-mercury-cougar-all/6728479512.html



















Check out that 1980s luxury American quality. Gotta hold down your plastic wood trim with some exposed screws.


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

r_fostoria said:


> Who wants a minty fresh, brand new 1986 Mercury Cougar?
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-mercury-cougar-all/6728479512.html


This thing NEEDS to be on Regular Car Reviews


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

1991 Subaru Legacy Pick-up for sale or trade - $2800


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

https://smd.craigslist.org/cto/d/mazda-miata-mxrace-car/6728308952.html


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/1963-studabaker-zip-van/6722890675.html










https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/1960-vw-bug-ratop-baja-arm/6730941576.html










https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/rare-1973-vw-karman-ghia/6728612627.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

How about the nicest 1993 Ford Taurus GL money can buy? I think I've lost my mind because if I happened to need some cheap wheels for the short term I'd consider it just for the Hertz/X-Files nostalgia of it.

64K miles, $2,900









https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/ctd/d/1993-ford-taurus-gl-green/6708222568.html


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/1985-bmw-325e-mercedes-diesel/6728625126.html

Ummmmm, hm.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/2013-tesla-model/6724402291.html

2013 Tesla Model S 85 with body damage, works fine *i've been driving it like this for years*. Serious inquiries only.


----------



## zmt2 (Aug 4, 2016)

chucchinchilla said:


> 2013 Tesla Model S 85 with body damage, works fine *i've been driving it like this for years*. Serious inquiries only.


It's fine you guys, I'm just selling it for the money. I also totally don't want the new roadster with plaid mode.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


> 2013 Tesla Model S 85 with body damage, works fine *i've been driving it like this for years*. Serious inquiries only.


:sly:

I'd be shocked if that would pass an inspection every year. Also, sure looks like there isn't a plate on it and hasn't been in a while...


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/2007-mazda5/6724587171.html

Manuel Mazda 5 minivan? what? I had no idea this was even available. Not that it's good, just surprised they ever offered it.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

"fresh paint"

...on the car, driveway, tires, or all three? :laugh:










https://stlouis.craigslist.org/bar/d/trade-restored-mg-for-dump/6725352663.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/2007-mazda5/6724587171.html
> 
> Manuel Mazda 5 minivan? what? I had no idea this was even available. Not that it's good, just surprised they ever offered it.


 Really? That was the go-to "I need a family vehicle" thread suggestion on this site for years.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> Really? That was the go-to "I need a family vehicle" thread suggestion on this site for years.


I probably ignored those threads tbh.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/2007-mazda5/6724587171.html
> 
> Manuel Mazda 5 minivan? what? I had no idea this was even available. Not that it's good, just surprised they ever offered it.


There's one that shows up to the local autocross from time to time. Car and driver even did a Mazdaspeed 3 engine swap in one: 

https://www.caranddriver.com/features/return-of-the-boss-wagon-mazdaspeed-5


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> Who wants a minty fresh, brand new 1986 Mercury Cougar?
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-mercury-cougar-all/6728479512.html


What is an auto park brake release? Does it release when you shift out of park?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/2013-tesla-model/6724402291.html
> 
> 2013 Tesla Model S 85 with body damage, works fine *i've been driving it like this for years*. Serious inquiries only.


I wouldn't want to get rear ended in that thing- cars aren't designed to take multiple crumple zone crashes without being repaired first (if they are within the parameters of being repaired at all!)


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

ice4life said:


> I wouldn't want to get rear ended in that thing- cars aren't designed to take multiple crumple zone crashes without being repaired first


This. They need to be built like my ex-girlfriend that could take a pounding multiple times and keep going.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Metallitubby said:


> This. They need to be built like my ex-girlfriend that could take a pounding multiple times and keep going.


:thumbup:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

CostcoPizza said:


> "fresh paint"
> 
> ...on the car, driveway, tires, or all three?
> 
> ...


Looks like all of the above.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

dviking mk2 said:


> Looks like all of the above.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


I'd bet that whole can of paint thinner was used to get it off the side pipes :laugh:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> 2013 Tesla Model S 85 with body damage, works fine *i've been driving it like this for years*. Serious inquiries only.


Well at least it won't draw in exhaust fumes? :what:


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


>


Sweet looking E30!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> "fresh paint"
> 
> ...on the car, driveway, tires, or all three? :laugh:
> 
> ...


“Willing to trade for a dump truck”


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MGQ said:


> Well at least it won't draw in exhaust fumes? :what:


Lithium fumes are no better.


----------



## NashGTI (Mar 8, 2006)

ice4life said:


> What is an auto park brake release? Does it release when you shift out of park?
> 
> https://images.craigslist.org/00J0J_lAnujyxbsE3_1200x900.jpg[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, exactly that. Vacuum switching valve attached to the shifter that sends vacuum to a servo connected to the parking brake release. Quite common on older cars with parking brake pedals and column shift automatics.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/2013-tesla-model/6724402291.html
> 
> 2013 Tesla Model S 85 with body damage, works fine *i've been driving it like this for years*. Serious inquiries only.


Somebody should buy that and make a Tesla El Camino.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

NashGTI said:


> Yes, exactly that. Vacuum switching valve attached to the shifter that sends vacuum to a servo connected to the parking brake release. Quite common on older cars with parking brake pedals and column shift automatics.


Also quite common on Lexus(es, s, i ??) made for primarily old people. I have it set to auto in the wife's LS for obvious reasons.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> This. They need to be built like my ex-girlfriend that could take a pounding multiple times and keep going.


We probably need a picture of your ex-girlfriend to better understand your statement...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

NashGTI said:


> Yes, exactly that. Vacuum switching valve attached to the shifter that sends vacuum to a servo connected to the parking brake release. Quite common on older cars with parking brake pedals and column shift automatics.


That's pretty cool- I didn't even know it was a thing. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

https://maine.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-porsche-944-na/6723392381.html

This seems like a really clean, really rad car. Maybe a touch overpriced, could try and talk him down. I know they’re slow as hell and Mr. Regular hated it, but it really intrigued me and might go up to Maine to take a look. Can anyone talk me in or out of this?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Yuppie Scum said:


> https://maine.craigslist.org/cto/d/1987-porsche-944-na/6723392381.html
> 
> This seems like a really clean, really rad car. Maybe a touch overpriced, could try and talk him down. I know they’re slow as hell and Mr. Regular hated it, but it really intrigued me and might go up to Maine to take a look. Can anyone talk me in or out of this?


Previous Porsche dealer parts guy here...

They're wonderful cars and the mechanicals are generally robust, but God help you if you get one with deferred maintenance/needing even modest repair. Need a water pump, timing belts and motor mounts? They have a regular failure/service rate and just the parts are going to cost you much, much more than you think. Porsche is proud of their cars and parts are priced accordingly. I remember selling a single Fuchs wheel for a 944 and it cost $1900.00. Did I mention this was around 1990? I don't know what they'd cost today, but two might very well cost as much as they're asking for that car.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NashGTI said:


> Yes, exactly that. Vacuum switching valve attached to the shifter that sends vacuum to a servo connected to the parking brake release. Quite common on older cars with parking brake pedals and column shift automatics.


I don't know much about it, but dad's '48 Studebaker had a hill hold feature and was a manual (as was nearly everything at the time). I don't know if anyone had it before then, but '48 predates what most people would guess, that's for sure.


----------



## NashGTI (Mar 8, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> I don't know much about it, but dad's '48 Studebaker had a hill hold feature and was a manual (as was nearly everything at the time). I don't know if anyone had it before then, but '48 predates what most people would guess, that's for sure.


That has me curious


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

:laugh: :sly: :screwy:  :what: 












> My dad left me this car when he passed. I don't know much about it. All I can say is it ran when he parked it as unfortunately he didn't disclose the location of the key before he passed. I believed this to be a Mazda but after some research it looks like this car is a BMW body on top of a Mazda frame. Needs a little body work and may need some work under the hood. Asking 1350obo


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

^wow. This thread is starting to turn into DIW.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> Previous Porsche dealer parts guy here...
> 
> They're wonderful cars and the mechanicals are generally robust, but God help you if you get one with deferred maintenance/needing even modest repair. Need a water pump, timing belts and motor mounts? They have a regular failure/service rate and just the parts are going to cost you much, much more than you think. Porsche is proud of their cars and parts are priced accordingly. I remember selling a single Fuchs wheel for a 944 and it cost $1900.00. Did I mention this was around 1990? I don't know what they'd cost today, but two might very well cost as much as they're asking for that car.


I'm still surprised how cheaply 944s go for, but they are very high effort cars to keep on the road compared to something like a Starion/Conquest or a Z31. That, and what I assume is great rustproofing probably keeps the price down. But why they would give it a timing chain _and_ a belt..:screwy:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

88c900t said:


> I'm still surprised how cheaply 944s go for, but they are very high effort cars to keep on the road compared to something like a Starion/Conquest or a Z31. That, and what I assume is great rustproofing probably keeps the price down. But why they would give it a timing chain _and_ a belt..:screwy:


They were supposedly galvanized like the 911s. 

It has counterrotating balance shafts on a separate belt, too. It’s how they got a 2.5, 2.7 and 3.0 4 cylinder to run so smoothly. And in a very un-Porsche like move they also had to pay Mitsubishi a royalty for each car, as it was their basic design. 

The 924* had no balance shafts and the engine was a completely different design.

*The later 924S notwithstqnding.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> They were supposedly galvanized like the 911s.
> 
> It has counterrotating balance shafts on a separate belt, too. It’s how they got a 2.5, 2.7 and 3.0 4 cylinder to run so smoothly. And in a very un-Porsche like move they also had to pay Mitsubishi a royalty for each car, as it was their basic design.
> 
> ...


Hm. I didn't know that... Good to know.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> We probably need a picture of your ex-girlfriend to better understand your statement...


I'm surprised YOU don't have one. Everyone on this website has seen her.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> I don't know much about it, but dad's '48 Studebaker had a hill hold feature and was a manual (as was nearly everything at the time). I don't know if anyone had it before then, but '48 predates what most people would guess, that's for sure.





NashGTI said:


> That has me curious


I'm amazed that this was a thing so long ago... A quick google search turned up this link about how it works. It's an ingenious design.

http://stude.vonadatech.com/wp/hill-holder-10112015/


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Found this on thesamba- 82 Rabbit w/ 19k miles. Original paint and Peanut Butter interior in really nice shape. Reminds me a lot of my old 81 that was also a two door Mohave Beige.









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1992-mercedes-300ce-coupe-5/6736445798.html

This is pretty cool


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

cuppie said:


> :laugh: :sly: :screwy:  :what:


Best Lemons ready car I've seen yet!

I recommend swapping in a.... say.... aluminum block Vega engine? Boom! Instant IOE trophy.


----------



## NashGTI (Mar 8, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> I'm amazed that this was a thing so long ago... A quick google search turned up this link about how it works. It's an ingenious design.
> 
> http://stude.vonadatech.com/wp/hill-holder-10112015/


That's a cool idea from a long time ago, I'm rather surprised that nobody has tried to incorporate that in the years since.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a car I wasn't expecting to find on Craigslist

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ctd/d/2014-ferrari-laferrari-super/6734872416.html


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

ARMORED Wagoneer

https://daytona.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-jeep-wagoneer-ltd-armored/6730930062.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Needs more power.
That thing can't outrun a modern car.. even a four banger crossover.
LS conversion?


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/1980-bmw-etcc-grrace-car/6734633187.html

• Built for ETCC
• Gruppe 2/ Spezial Tourenwagen Trophy/ Hilllimbs
• European spec e21
• 3.5 liter M30 inline 6 cylinder turbo engine
• Close throw 4-speed manual transmission
• Bilstein adjustable suspension
• 410 ratio 100% locked rear differential

1980 BMW 320/3.5 turbo ETCC/Gruppe 2 race car. Former Wollstadt Autohaus Hartge Motorsports car, driven by Johannes Wollstadt, Harald Grohs and Armin Hahne This rare Euro spec BMW was originally built in Germany to compete in the ETCC/Gruppe 2 racing catagory, then later in Spezial Tourenwagen Trophy and hillclimbs.

This 320 barely retains it stock appearance of its street bound sibling, this Alpine white with Bavarian flag blue car has been resprayed at least once. One of the original paint schemes displayed a traditional BMW motorsport racing design, white with the motorsport diagonal three colored stripe The sheet metal hood has been replaced with fiberglass hood pinned to the bodied, all the glass, windshield, side and rear widows remain original The car's OEM front fenders and rear quarters have been replaced with a Schnitzer box-style set of fender flares allowing you the ability to run a wider wheel and tire combination. The remaining trim is still brilliant with little or no oxidation. The wheels are in very good condition considering they are for the race track environment.

Inside, the period correct fully sanctioned ETCC custom aluminum roll cage, original equipment dash with original gauges and additional race gauges. The interior is bare metal and sparse but a single SRS race seat with custom Scheel seat rails and Simpson 5 point race harness. The Momo three spoke race wheel is period correct and in very good condition.

Brought to the U.S. in the middle ninties by IMSA GTO driver Alf Gephardt after purchasing it from Harold Ertel. He did briefly campaigned the car in the COMMA GT series with a modified M10 4 cylinder. He removed the M10 and upgraded the power plant installing a Euro spec m3034b inline 6 cylinder engine with a Cartech turbo system and mated with a four speed close throw transmission. 410 locked rear end. Fully adjustable suspension and coilovers. 4 wheel disc brake (323i)16x10 inch BBS in front, 16x12 Dura lite in the rear. Extra fiberglass Gruppe 2 fender extensions are included if you wanted to take the car back to it's original specifications. The car has been in storage for quite awhile and will need to be gone through and "freshened"

BMW has a long successful history both in Europe and the United States. This is an opportunity for you to acquire a part of that history, to race and or add to your collection! I feel very confident that you will probably not find another e21 320 series like this one in the United States, you'll have a car that will hold it's own with the best of them either in club racing or for Performance Driving Schools or hillclimbs.

VIN WBAAH1109B6959296, no title, logbook, sold with "Bill of Sale" only in "As Is" condition with no expressed or implied warranty.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

-camber said:


> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/1980-bmw-etcc-grrace-car/6734633187.html


$23,500 seems cheap unless the car is a real piece of crap dressed in a fancy racing suit. Probably go for twice that on BAT.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

https://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/d/2002-honda-odyssey-6-spd/6734283354.html

*2002 HONDA ODYSSEY 6 SPD*



























Honda odyssey 3.5 L V6 six speed manual transmission. Built for all the reliability with comfort and performance by Auto Imports. Excellent condition! silver with blue/gray interior. Remote with power sliding rear doors, alarm, Air conditioning with climate control, CD. One owner with 134k. Inspected with warranty. All new; timing belt, set of hannook winter pike RS tires, KYB gas shock absorbers, H/R German touring springs, clutch kit, ball joints, sway bar links, rotors,pads and battery. 
Great family, sport utility or even express vehicle. Impressive and responsive to drive. The shift range coupled with the 3.5 L V6 makes for a fun, easy and smooth driving experience. 
Runs and drives like better than new!


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

CaleDeRoo said:


> https://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/d/2002-honda-odyssey-6-spd/6734283354.html
> 
> *2002 HONDA ODYSSEY 6 SPD*
> 
> ...


Can this actually be a thing now? I want this!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

-camber said:


> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/1980-bmw-etcc-grrace-car/6734633187.html
> 
> • Built for ETCC
> • Gruppe 2/ Spezial Tourenwagen Trophy/ Hilllimbs
> ...


Oh man... This car is so cool.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

-camber said:


> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/1980-bmw-etcc-grrace-car/6734633187.html
> 
> 1980 BMW 320/3.5 turbo ETCC/Gruppe 2 race car.


That thing is so cool!


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/majestic-2004-infiniti-i35/6748589095.html


"The juices of instagram models coat the leather seats like caramel on an apple"


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Chris_V said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/majestic-2004-infiniti-i35/6748589095.html
> 
> 
> "The juices of instagram models coat the leather seats like caramel on an apple"





> It sits today without a home, and unable to start due to an electrical issue that the owner was too lazy to look into. It needs a new home. And an owner who gives enough of a **** about it to get it repaired.


I didn't know Vad owned an Infiniti.

Nice Celica.

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/1975-toyota-celica-gt/6748269883.html










I wish this was LHD.

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/1990-toyota-hilux-diesel-4x4/6719072268.html










And this one.

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/cto/d/1987-toyota-hilux/6725384099.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Posting because I like XJRs and the seller took some very good shots..



























https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/2001-jaguar-xjr/6747697423.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Two for Tuesday:

79 Sunbird Formula - $6500 https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/79-sunbird-formula/6749030354.html



> 79 Sunbird Formula. 350/.030 over. Mild cam 460 lift.
> Block is a mid 70s 4 bolt. 4spd sag. Powder coated eldebrock alum intake, 650 vac secondary holly and headers.
> I have invested several thousand dollars into this car since purchase in Feb 2014.
> Clutch cable, clutch disc, pilot and throwout bearing,
> ...






























1992 Land Rover Defender 110 - 200TDi - 5 Door - $21900 https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1992-land-rover-defendertdi-5/6747675888.html



> Extremely rare 1992 Land Rover Defender 110
> 
> •	200TDi turbo diesel
> •	49k miles!
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

not CL.. but interesting.



> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1987-Ford-...09d42a0e:g:umUAAOSwNUlb7FBi:rk:7:pf:0&vxp=mtr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

More pics from the armored truck...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/1975-mg-custom-sports-car/6741394142.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Cool MG! i actually dont hate their modifications.

Seen this around my local CL for a while now. I doubt CL is the preferred setting for unfinished $45,000 projects.

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/very-rare-bristolonly-80-made/6714127086.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> More pics from the armored truck...


I was thinking.. "imagine that with a 4x4 conversion and a roof mounted 50 caliber."


----------



## TheOtherMe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Only $100,000*

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/custom-2002-silverado/6760174208.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

theotherme said:


> https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/custom-2002-silverado/6760174208.html


$100,000. L o l


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Dat Cadillac V8 tho

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/cto/d/gt40-replica-v8-5-speed-custom/6746328599.html


>


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)




----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

https://reading.craigslist.org/cto/d/ford-ranchero-1980-ltd-4-door/6762466582.html


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Boston Accoustics Beetle Show Car
$4950, 2.0 ABA Neuspeed supercharger



> This car was a previous show/demo vehicle for Boston Acoustics. As with many show built vehicles, it not only showcased the main brand, Boston, but it had a plethora of other parts thrown at it.
> 
> The stereo consists of a single din Alpine unit with the auxiliary outboard single din face equalizer custom mounted in the grab handle on the passenger side. The speakers are Boston separates in the doors, a 5X7 separate in the dash as a center channel, more Boston separates in the rear deck, and 4 Boston 12"s in the back seat area in a custom enclosure. There are two amps custom mounted above the enclosure where the rear seat back would be.
> 
> ...


https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/1998-volkswagen-beetle-show/6763111898.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

thegave said:


> Boston Accoustics Beetle Show Car
> $4950, 2.0 ABA Neuspeed supercharger
> 
> https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/1998-volkswagen-beetle-show/6763111898.html


Nice looking Beetle. VW should have offered this as a model over the years.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

thegave said:


> Boston Accoustics Beetle Show Car
> $4950, 2.0 ABA Neuspeed supercharger
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that's barely any more than a regular clean low mileage New Beetle.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Oof.

https://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/d/2004-mercedes-benz-sl-class/6761736155.html



> *2004 Mercedes-Benz SL-Class SL 500 - $21990*
> 
> Fully loaded 42,150 original miles
> 5.0 V8 DOHC engine
> ...


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

15k + a vinyl wrap and youre good to go!


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

Winner?

https://jalopnik.com/someone-understands-the-importance-of-using-just-the-ri-1830939474












> My baby had an electrical fire in the daah (sic). New rims, tires, rear shocks, starter, battery. Was using as a yard truck here at home on a regular basis. Motor and transmission good. Was warming up when the choke shorted out. I have the original hood as well. My loss can be your gain, can becrestored (sic) or used for parts. I have clear title. Serious offers considered. Decided to concentrate on other projects now.


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

thegave said:


> Boston Accoustics Beetle Show Car
> $4950, 2.0 ABA Neuspeed supercharger
> 
> 
> ...


Now down to $3950. That's a crazy cheap price, it would almost make me want a New Beetle.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

I kinda want it as a daily beater/noughties chick magnet


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

super rare, super scruffy. This and the 323 GTX are always on my "well maaaybe" list

https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/d/isuzu-impulse-rs-awd-turbo/6756735820.html


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

https://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/d/1986-toyota-cressida-wagon/6768593891.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Not Cl.. but FB marketplace seems to be taking over CL (for most private sellers).
Anybody want a V6 Civic sedan with Manuel?

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/276867393103655




> Marketplace›
> Vehicles
> 1999 Honda Civic EX Sedan 4D
> Strawberry Plains, TN · 15 hours ago ·
> ...


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ That thing must be a blast to hoon around in as I bet it's making over 300 CHP. Figure out a way to get a tactful "Power Bulge" type hood on there and I'd dare to say it would be a sleeper! I'd rock it. :thumbup:


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Close enough?

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/zip/d/unique-couch-vintage-yellow/6775729597.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know if the price is fair, but here's a lowish mileage, well maintained manual e46 in an awesome color combo.

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/bmw-330-ci/6776022402.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Also, someone call ZACH3RTUNING:

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/ctd/d/1998-volkswagen-golf-gl/6775082426.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/1976-ford-falcon-mad-max-police-car/6771261483.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

That Falcon is amazing. Driving it... you would be the star of your own TV show. :laugh:


https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/2004-pt-cruisermiles/6749335233.html



> 2004 PT Cruiser 37,000 miles - $7500 (Whitesburg, TN.)
> 2004 chysler/pt cruiser
> condition: excellent
> cylinders: 4 cylinders
> ...



supposedly in my town.. I don't recall seeing it.
But I do spend a crap-load of time in Knoxville now.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-toyota-supra-1jz-6266-precision/6775281844.html



> 1989 Toyota Supra 1jz 6266 precision turbo - $7000 (Morristown)
> 
> 1989 Toyota Supra
> fuel: gas
> ...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Well that's... weird.

https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/lifted-bmw-e36-off-road-bfg-tires-etc/6776048329.html


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/1976-ford-falcon-mad-max-police-car/6771261483.html


OH **** YES


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Someone call Yuri Tereshyn, we've got a Prowler for sale over here. Although, silver has to be the worst color for one of these.

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/duncannon-plymouth-prowler/6777986457.html










You'd also expect them to be able to take some better pictures, too. :screwy: This is the only semi-decent one.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> Well that's... weird.
> 
> https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/lifted-bmw-e36-off-road-bfg-tires-etc/6776048329.html


Same guy gave a Z3 the same treatment a while back: https://jasondraper.kinja.com/remember-that-stupid-off-roadster-z3-heres-its-story-1794114823


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

r_fostoria said:


> Well that's... weird.


Although that is pretty epic with it's offroad treatment, that's a $1000 E36 with all those problems.



https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/reedsville-85-chev-scottsdale/6775592531.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/waupaca-1990-honda-civic-wagon-rt4wd/6777589733.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/appleton-e30-5-speed-1986-bmw-325e/6776999364.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1988-ford-mustang-gt-50-trade/6767445220.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/wild-rose-1980-chevy-monza-spyder/6763642979.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/appleton-1986-toyota-pickup-truck/6740029909.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/cottage-grove-1995-lincoln-mark-8-26k/6773789650.html









$2000 E38
https://madison.craigslist.org/ctd/d/gurnee-1996-bmw-740il-low-miles-1-owner/6778326141.html









I'd be all over this if it was a 5 speed. Actually priced very well for how clean it is.

https://madison.craigslist.org/ctd/d/eau-claire-328i-convertible-power-top/6778008556.html









5 speed 735i. Swap?

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/aurora-1988-bmw-735i-rare-5-speed-manual/6775809820.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/hustisford-1964-corvair-convertible/6768569400.html









I've actually seen good 124 spyders for much less than this.
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/waupaca-1978-fiat-124-spider/6777164400.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/mather-1976-buick-electra-225/6774961614.html









!!!!!
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/janesville-subaru-brat-86/6771448132.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/albany-cushman-micro-van-white-van/6764434053.html










And some personal nostalgia porn:

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/randolph-1987-oldsmobile-delta-88/6778233458.html


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone need a salvage title beater RX7 drifter with an LT1? Don’t we all ?

 https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/san-leandro-1993-mazda-rx7-fd3s-with/6755115837.html


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

LT1? Odd choice given the heavier iron block. Wonder how much work it’d be to swap an aluminum block motor into it...trans should be the same.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

The wheels on that Civic wagon make me want to punch somebody.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Numbersix said:


> LT1? Odd choice given the heavier iron block. Wonder how much work it’d be to swap an aluminum block motor into it...trans should be the same.


This is the original(starting in 1955) small block LT1. Other than a couple of experimental engines there were no aluminum block first series small blocks so I'm assuming that your reference is to the what is known as the LS engines which were/are produced in iron and aluminum. Searching for engine weights on line is tough since many results are vehicle weights with a certain engine. Found some engine only weights of which this is typical:

"For the 2001 LS1 and 2001 LS6:

LS1 Total Dressed Engine Weight: Auto. - 457.6 lbs. (208 kg); Manual - 497.2 lbs (226 kg)
LS6 Total Dressed Engine Weight: (Manual only) - 497.2 lbs (226 kg) 

For the 1989 L98:

Total Dressed Engine Mass (Dry Weight) - 

Automatic Trans: 541.2 lbs (245.5 kg)
Manual Trans: 592.2 lbs (268.6 kg)

For the 1990 - 1992 LT5:

Total Dressed Dry Engine Weight: 270.5 KG (596 lbs)

So what we have here is that the L98 and LT5 engines are pretty close in weight. In one of the LT5 engine manuals I have, they state that the LT5 was 39 lbs heavier than the L98. Comparing manual trans L98 to LT5, they are very close. 

Since I question how the numbers were obtained for the LT1/LT4, lets remove those from the comparison. In terms of the LS1/LS6 vs. LT5, the LT5 is nearly 100 lbs heavier."

Some of the found results suggest less of a difference but lets assume that 100 pounds is around accurate. I cannot imagine doing an engine swap to save 100 pounds in a 3000(?) pound car. Bell housing has the same bolt pattern but I know the motor mounts are different, the fuel injection systems probably have different requirements, the headers aren't the same etc, etc. The original swap was probably based on the guy already having the engine or the LS dimensions being wrong somewhere in the Mazda. Having already done a simpler swap(early small block into an Austin Healey) I know there's a ton of details to work out. The big plus of the LT1 is doubling(?) the HP over stock.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

A 383 Gen I small block with modern heads (AFR) and a few goodies can get in the 500hp range for less headache than an LS swap. Cheaper too.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Anyone need a salvage title beater RX7 drifter with an LT1? Don’t we all ?
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/san-leandro-1993-mazda-rx7-fd3s-with/6755115837.html


Contacted the seller. His mention of no California back fees is irrelevant. Asked about the engine having all of the equipment necessary for the Smog Referee to certify it. His response: "no smog on this car.
Thanks". The only way that this car will wear California plates is if you steal them. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I'll just leave this here....

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/rockwood-lifted-1997-subaru-legacy-on/6760781119.html



> Lifted 1997 Subaru Legacy on Mud Tires - $800 (Roane county)
> 
> 1997 subaru legacy
> condition: good
> ...


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

> *2008 Buick Super Allure - $4000*
> 
> Driven 182,000 km locally driven excellent condition no rust interior in excellent condition
> leather seats, remote start, sun roof, cruise, tilt steering, am/fm/cd Bose Surround sound system
> brown interior, red exterior


for all your mid-engine LS swapping needs, I guess.


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Can you link me to the Buick? I cannot find.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

MGQ said:


> for all your mid-engine LS swapping needs, I guess.


The LS4 is a pretty rare bird. It has a different volt pattern on the block so it will work in FWD guise, but is overall pretty standard LS fare. 

Doesn’t anyone know if there’s a way to mount it up to a manual box? That’d be cool in some cars, though most people go longitudinal if there’s enough room.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> The LS4 is a pretty rare bird. *It has a different volt pattern*


Odd, you don't see many cars with AC electrical systems these days. :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> Odd, you don't see many cars with AC electrical systems these days. :laugh:


D’oh! It’s early and I’m not wearing my cheaters! 

(Man, do I _hate_ having to wear cheaters.)


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

realpower said:


> Can you link me to the Buick? I cannot find.


Sorry, this dropped off my subscribe list: its still up

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/cto/d/delta-2008-buick-super-allure/6782835062.html

bonus manual turbo Saab wagon:



> *2001 Saab 9-5 Aero Combi Manual - $1900 (Kitsilano)*


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was trading "look at this Craigslist ad" texts with my dad this morning and this caught my eye due to the Aerostar thread. 

https://westslope.craigslist.org/cto/d/aspen-95-ford-van-aerostar-xlt-awd-only/6767987585.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

As some of you know, our VW Bus lived a crazy previous life doing the famous Shasta Snow trips which is a massive VW Bus offroading adventure in Northern California. Well another Shasta bus is now for sale on CL.

















^pretty sure ours is the one down by the people with the yellow can on top

$8350 
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/diamond-springs-the-flying-pamper-1966/6776251789.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I was trading "look at this Craigslist ad" texts with my dad this morning and this caught my eye due to the Aerostar thread.
> 
> https://westslope.craigslist.org/cto/d/aspen-95-ford-van-aerostar-xlt-awd-only/6767987585.html



Great shape low mile awd 4.0 Aerostar?
I'm surprised somebody over at Aerostar section of ford-trucks dot com hasn't bought it yet.
They scour the universe for those things.
Well, once they get off the house arrest.

*My coworker that I gave the A.S. info to used to have an awd 4.0 Aerostar 15 years ago.
He said he regrets selling it as it was very comfortable, reliable, and got good fuel economy.
It's just too bad it looks like an Aerostar.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> It's just too bad it looks like an Aerostar.


I think that's the best part! Especially a 4.0L AWD version.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh man, this is tickling my naughty bits in all the right ways. :laugh:

A MANUAL VehiCross with red guts!!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

I think I would rather have a stock automatic one.
And man-o-man... the exterior still looks relatively modern.
But that interior.
Seats by John Deer.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> I think I would rather have a stock automatic one.
> And man-o-man... the exterior still looks relatively modern.
> ...


Recaro actually.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Recaro actually.


The seats in that picture are Recaro seats?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

RAVatar said:


> https://savannah.craigslist.org/cto/d/savannah-manual-1999-isuzu-vehicross/6779541673.html


Not bad for Amigo v2.0


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> The seats in that picture are Recaro seats?


Yup has the Recaro logo on the backrests.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

This is probably a bottomless money pit but it sure looks cool from 20ft away. 

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/renton-1992-bmw-e34-525i/6775235554.html



> 1992 Bmw e34 525i - $3400 (Fairwood)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> This is probably a bottomless money pit


It says that the valve cover gasket is an easy fix. He even has he gasket!


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> The seats in that picture are Recaro seats?


Those are the back seats, but yes. VXs had optional Recaros.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

> Yup has the Recaro logo on the backrests.


I guess the age (and that truck leather used to be more like vinyl) makes them look cheap in my eyes.
But if original... they are old now and not falling apart.
So that's a plus.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

Air and water do mix said:


> The LS4 is a pretty rare bird. It has a different volt pattern on the block so it will work in FWD guise, but is overall pretty standard LS fare.
> 
> Doesn’t anyone know if there’s a way to mount it up to a manual box? That’d be cool in some cars, though most people go longitudinal if there’s enough room.


I believe there are some LS4 Fieros that have the 6 speed manual from the Pontiac G6.

https://ls1tech.com/forums/conversions-hybrids/1588653-88-fiero-formula-ls4-f40-6-speed-swap.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

freedomgli said:


> This is probably a bottomless money pit but it sure looks cool from 20ft away.
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/renton-1992-bmw-e34-525i/6775235554.html


Stanced+welded diff+225K miles=hard pass at $3400.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


> As some of you know, our VW Bus lived a crazy previous life doing the famous Shasta Snow trips which is a massive VW Bus offroading adventure in Northern California. Well another Shasta bus is now for sale on CL.
> 
> ^pretty sure ours is the one down by the people with the yellow can on top
> 
> ...


Didn't realize your bus had been on the Shasta Snow Trip. Those trips are no joke...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Karl_1340 said:


> I believe there are some LS4 Fieros that have the 6 speed manual from the Pontiac G6.
> 
> https://ls1tech.com/forums/conversions-hybrids/1588653-88-fiero-formula-ls4-f40-6-speed-swap.html


Hmmmm... Not bad. I'm not surprised Fiero guys have done it, though I have seen those guys use Porsche transaxles and LS engines longitudinally. I would imagine it'd be much cheaper to go with Pontiac/LS4 parts, though!


I always wanted to take mom and dad's Intrigue and stuff a Buick supercharged 3800 and Pontiac 5-speed into it. The Buick had 240 hp stock, so I would imagine it wouldn't be too tough to get it to 300, which would be more than enough in that chassis anyway. An LS4 would probably go in there, too.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

That’s pretty cool, I know I’ve seen one stuffed into a DeLorean, but I don’t know which transmission they used.


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

*2012 Holden Caprice*










https://fayar.craigslist.org/cto/d/bentonville-sale-trade-rare-2012-holden/6773530715.html

So he is an idiot in the description


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

cpermd said:


> https://fayar.craigslist.org/cto/d/bentonville-sale-trade-rare-2012-holden/6773530715.html
> 
> So he is an idiot in the description


I'm having a little bit of a hard time following whats going on here. So this is a used cop car from an agency such as LAPD with 120,000 miles for $17,500? That seems steep... I read the wiki and long story short is this vehicle isn't sold to the general public, only as a police car. But it does come with a 6.0L L77 V8 which is E85 compatible 0-60 5.2 seconds. I gotta say I kind of want one now!


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/gms/d/chino-valley-batmobile-estate-sale-of/6787268908.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm only posting this because the title and first picture got my attention. Other than that it's pretty normal for CL standards:

Much Mazda, Much Manual - $4000
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/walton-much-mazda-much-manual/6780979740.html


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/los-angeles-1981-toyota-4x4/6785174534.html

1981 Toyota 4x4 - $37500


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/ctd/d/newville-2014-bmw-328d-diesel-wagon/6787460353.html

Diesel AWD sport package BMW wagon with a Cardinal Red interior? I didn't even know they sold such a thing in the United States.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Omega360 said:


> I'm only posting this because the title and first picture got my attention. Other than that it's pretty normal for CL standards:
> 
> Much Mazda, Much Manual - $4000
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/walton-much-mazda-much-manual/6780979740.html


I appreciate the creativity, but it's sort of annoying how old beaters with manuals are starting to command such an absurd premium. That's a $2k car all day long with an auto.


----------



## MonsterM (Aug 10, 2005)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> I'm having a little bit of a hard time following whats going on here. So this is a used cop car from an agency such as LAPD with 120,000 miles for $17,500? That seems steep... I read the wiki and long story short is this vehicle isn't sold to the general public, only as a police car. But it does come with a 6.0L L77 V8 which is E85 compatible 0-60 5.2 seconds. I gotta say I kind of want one now!


Caprice PPV. They are pretty quick, high 13's @ 105 mph without much effort. Really under stressed drivetrain but parts are hard to get since they do not make them anymore and they were not sold at the dealers in the US. They were around 32,000 USD brand new and make insane power when supercharged.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/ctd/d/newville-2014-bmw-328d-diesel-wagon/6787460353.html
> 
> Diesel AWD sport package BMW wagon with a Cardinal Red interior? I didn't even know they sold such a thing in the United States.


I could do that. Although it has 131k it's a diesel and it's $16K, hard to go wrong there.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/cto/d/santa-cruz-1987-jaguar-xj6-sedan-4d/6775186514.html

$12,990
Posting this because I'm starting to see XJ6 values rise which is interesting as they've been flat for so many years. This car has to represent the top end of the market as far as car and condition are concerned. What I also find interesting is there are still many almost-as-nice XJ6's trading for sub $5K which makes me think there's an opportunity to be had here.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

r_fostoria said:


> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/ctd/d/newville-2014-bmw-328d-diesel-wagon/6787460353.html
> 
> Diesel AWD sport package BMW wagon with a Cardinal Red interior? I didn't even know they sold such a thing in the United States.


It bothers me so much to spec that car that way and then NOT get the Xenon Headlights pack.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

RAVatar said:


> It bothers me so much to spec that car that way and then NOT get the Xenon Headlights pack.


"I can only afford a $700/mo payment"


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> "I can only afford a $700/mo payment"


Car also doesn't have NAV. Seems like a standard spec minus the red interior which means it was likely an inventory order by a dealer.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

chucchinchilla said:


> Car also doesn't have NAV. Seems like a standard spec minus the red interior which means it was likely an inventory order by a dealer.


The one option I wish my e91 didn't have was navigation. Nothing dates a car quicker than an old crappy nav system that no one ever bothers to use.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

houston.craigslist.org/1988-chevy-suburban-mini-dually


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/wood-dale-alfa-romeo-gtv/6760329854.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

The car is pretty cool, but I really just like this picture of a long, long Ranchero parked in front of a little, little house.

https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/dover-1974-ford-ranchero/6779602109.html


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Cr4shT3st said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/wood-dale-alfa-romeo-gtv/6760329854.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Sonderwunsch said:


> The one option I wish my e91 didn't have was navigation. Nothing dates a car quicker than an old crappy nav system that no one ever bothers to use.


I'm honestly less concerned with the NAV than I am with the smaller, lower res screen no-nav cars are equipped with. IMO that dates a car quicker than the nav system itself.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

It's under the cars and trucks section, so it's fair game.

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/cockeysville-car-pool-dummy/6789766990.html


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

Cr4shT3st said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/wood-dale-alfa-romeo-gtv/6760329854.html


"illinois plates"


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

The owner of Reina (local Italian/exotic dealer here in MKE) has a pearl yellow GTV he brings to shows all the time. Legit street legal somehow. It looks awesome. He also has a 156 I've seen around.

edit:

This one:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Cr4shT3st said:


> The owner of Reina (local Italian/exotic dealer here in MKE) has a pearl yellow GTV he brings to shows all the time. Legit street legal somehow. It looks awesome. He also has a 156 I've seen around.
> 
> edit:
> 
> This one:


Some states will give you no trouble registering an illegally imported car. The Feds could still seize the car, however. Seems like a silly risk for a car that is only one year out of compliance. That said, I suppose some may now be legal if they were 1994 production for 1995 model year.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

RAVatar said:


> It bothers me so much to spec that car that way and then NOT get the Xenon Headlights pack.


This x1000. I can't even.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

https://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/d/sarasota-2013-cadillac-cts/6789721511.html


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/d/marietta-lifted-e30-camper-low-miles-5/6791071987.html

Lifted e30 camper


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Sonderwunsch said:


> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/d/marietta-lifted-e30-camper-low-miles-5/6791071987.html
> 
> Lifted e30 camper


Perfect for that California housing market.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/kings-mountain-1990-ford-taurus-sho/6788806579.html





> 1990 Ford Taurus SHO - $5500 (Kings Mountain)
> 
> 1990 Ford Taurus SHO
> condition: like new
> ...


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

MGC GT. 

 https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/verona-mgc-gt-triple-webers-overdrive/6779432340.html


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/kings-mountain-1990-ford-taurus-sho/6788806579.html


I think that's a car that would do well on Bring A Trailer.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Taurus SHO


Clean car, but what the hell is up with the rake?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> Clean car, but what the hell is up with the rake?


Dead body in the trunk.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> Clean car, but what the hell is up with the rake?


I just googled some old ad/magazine images.
It seems that was a common trait for all cars back the, but the SHO definitely was a more extreme example.


----------



## Tim G (Oct 26, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/kings-mountain-1990-ford-taurus-sho/6788806579.html


slanted driveway


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/d/scottsdale-1984-ford-mustang-svo/6774466004.html


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Dead body in the trunk.


Fo'SHO


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

XwalkerX said:


> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/d/scottsdale-1984-ford-mustang-svo/6774466004.html


Those SVO wheels were damn good looking for the era.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

orlando.craigslist/73-monte-carlo


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> "illinois plates"


Yeah, those are Polish plates. Either pictures are old, or he is legit driving it around like that in which case you can't be more dumb than that. Also good luck with the parts, all have to be imported from Europe.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Strongly considering making a lowball offer on this even though I have no need for it. 

https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/somersworth-2000-vw-golf-gti-vr6/6784511855.html 










$600/BO


----------



## pcm84 (Nov 15, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> orlando.craigslist/73-monte-carlo


OMG

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

pcm84 said:


> OMG


Whoa! There’s a dark green ‘72 (earlier body style) around here that’s very clean, but not as clean as this one! They’re such an inefficient design/waste of space that when I was a kid I couldn’t stand them, but now I get it. I’d love to have that ridiculous and inefficient car!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

miami.craigslist.org/1984 Pontiac Firebird


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

> https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/6790837334.html


Woah! That’s extremely nicely done and so unique.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

nopal 6.0 said:


> Woah! That’s extremely nicely done and so unique.


If I had the money, I'd buy this in a heartbeat.

If you squint a bit, it kinda looks like a '68 Ford Torino GT.


----------



## wb4yye (Jan 20, 2005)

*Beautiful car*



LT1M21Stingray said:


> orlando.craigslist/73-monte-carlo


Beautiful car!

Shouldn't the headlights be sealed beams? They appear to be H4s from the picture.

I would love to drive it!


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

nopal 6.0 said:


> Woah! That’s extremely nicely done and so unique.


Looks very well done and comes with the molds to keep building them. Could be an interesting business opportunity.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

wb4yye said:


> Beautiful car!
> 
> Shouldn't the headlights be sealed beams? They appear to be H4s from the picture.
> 
> I would love to drive it!


Yes, they were sealed beams back then. Not that big of a deal.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> Looks very well done and comes with the molds to keep building them. Could be an interesting business opportunity.


I’d love to see more photos of the assembly and molds. I don’t see how the whole rear could be a simple bolt-on like the ad implies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/herndon-1976-audi-fox-2-18t-motor-swap/6794349356.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

VWAudiRally said:


> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/herndon-1976-audi-fox-2-18t-motor-swap/6794349356.html


What could be worse than a 33 year old Audi?

That.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Monte is pretty cool.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

https://springfield.craigslist.org/cto/d/springfield-2003-silverado-ss-awd/6784895930.html










https://springfield.craigslist.org/cto/d/marshfield-2000-toyota-camry-le-sedan-4d/6795891283.html










https://fayar.craigslist.org/cto/d/bella-vista-2000-landcruiser-for-sale/6790284775.html










https://springfield.craigslist.org/cto/d/point-lookout-toyota-landcruiser/6787719256.html


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> Strongly considering making a lowball offer on this even though I have no need for it.
> 
> https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/somersworth-2000-vw-golf-gti-vr6/6784511855.html
> 
> ...


I knew a guy that was in a band with a friend mine that had a VR6 GTI just like that, same color and wheels. I always liked it the color for some reason, it was different. 



Cabin Pics said:


> https://springfield.craigslist.org/cto/d/marshfield-2000-toyota-camry-le-sedan-4d/6795891283.html


Seems legit.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

patrikman said:


> I knew a guy that was in a band with a friend mine that had a VR6 GTI just like that, same color and wheels. I always liked it the color for some reason, it was different.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems legit.


My favorite part is the fact they replaced the bumpers, I assume because they were messed up. Now the replacement bumper cover paint doesn't match, and they are still banged up.

All in all, looks like a bang-up job.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

I just really appreicate the enthusiasm here,










To quote the seller directly:
*Ahem* 


> These Turbo Diesels* last about 500k to 700k* miles Ive seen. They are* becoming NON EXISTENT anymore with low mileage*.* People who own these never give them up* cause they go forever! With very little repairs. For a 2002 even a Gasoline version is hard to get with low mileage like this but A DIESEL TDI version, IMPOSSIBLE!!!!


To be fair, it looks quite well kept _*On the outside*_


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> My favorite part is the fact they replaced the bumpers, I assume because they were messed up. Now the replacement bumper cover paint doesn't match, and they are still banged up.
> 
> All in all, looks like a bang-up job.


That’s called a repeat offender.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> My favorite part is the fact they replaced the bumpers, I assume because they were messed up. Now the replacement bumper cover paint doesn't match, and they are still banged up.
> 
> All in all, looks like a bang-up job.


They replaced the bumpers because they were not dented.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> My favorite part is the fact they replaced the bumpers, I assume because they were messed up. Now the replacement bumper cover paint doesn't match, and they are still banged up.
> 
> All in all, looks like a bang-up job.


This color *never* matches panel to panel, much less plastic to metal.


----------



## WINDSORB4TDI (Nov 8, 2009)

Lukec436 said:


> I just really appreicate the enthusiasm here,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The part they are failing to mention is that the 01M will fail GUARANTEED and is incredibly expensive. My sister in laws made it to 110,000 before it gave up. 

Vince


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

patrikman said:


> I knew a guy that was in a band with a friend mine that had a VR6 GTI just like that, same color and wheels. I always liked it the color for some reason, it was different.


When they came out in 2000 I didn't like the color at all, but now it is indeed very different. I would imagine a '00 GTI VR6 is going to have a WVW vin as well for whatever that might be worth. I know my 2000 1.8T did.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Two for Wednesday!

1st: 1962 Ford Country Sedan Station Wagon - $12000
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/west-chester-1962-ford-country-sedan/6795168446.html



> 1962 Ford Country Sedan Station Wagon, 390ci V8 Top-loader 4 speed (not original), 4 wheel drum brakes no power. New custom interior by Ronnie Price finished in April of 2016. Engine runs good, car drives smooth, transmission however needs rebuilt or replaced. Electric fuel pump, 15" steel wheels, fiberglass bumpers. Asking 12,000 OBO no trades






























2nd: 1978 Jeep Cherokee chief Wide track - $6500
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/bethel-1978-jeep-cherokee-chief-wide/6791290641.html



> I have a awesome running 1978 jeep Cherokee chief. All original parts, currently patching up some rust spots. Great running / driving project. 4X4 AMC 258 Straight 6. T-18 trans, dana 20 transfer case, dana 44 front and rear. Clean title. Rust on passenger rocker, patching them currently, runs, drives, 3 speed standard, 125xxx, 6500obo open to trades.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

WINDSORB4TDI said:


> The part they are failing to mention is that the 01M will fail GUARANTEED and is incredibly expensive. My sister in laws made it to 110,000 before it gave up


hmmmmm, who do I trust? A seller who 'clearly' looks trust worthy and reliable claiming the car can go over 500K miles no problemo, or some random TCL user who _allegedly_ has real world experience? :laugh:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

When I go looking for E38s again, this is what I'll be looking for. A bit pricey, but the car is nice... and I haven't had a V12 version yet

https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/flemington-2001-bmw-750il-from-owner/6794246734.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/ctd/d/elizabethtown-1963-international-scout/6792247295.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Chris_V said:


> When I go looking for E38s again, this is what I'll be looking for. A bit pricey, but the car is nice... and I haven't had a V12 version yet
> 
> https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/flemington-2001-bmw-750il-from-owner/6794246734.html


V12? Pft, what's the worst that could happen?!


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> miami.craigslist.org/1984 Pontiac Firebird
> 
> ]


That's pretty amazing, curious what the story on this is as someone appears to have gone through great effort to make this.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> V12? Pft, what's the worst that could happen?!


the V12s are supposedly more reliable than the V8s, since they don't have timing chain guide issues, VANOS issues, or valley pan gasket issues. Most of the cooling system is more robust, but the radiator is the same...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Chris_V said:


> the V12s are supposedly more reliable than the V8s, since they don't have timing chain guide issues, VANOS issues, or valley pan gasket issues. Most of the cooling system is more robust, but the radiator is the same...


In that case, V12's for everyone!

They really are beautiful cars.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

-

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/knoxville-1988-bmw-535is/6793237752.html



> 1988 BMW 535is - $12000 (Knoxville)
> 
> 1988 bmw 535is
> fuel: gas
> ...


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice looking Cosworth near me. $21900, No idea if this is a good price or not.










https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/bantam-1987-mercedes-190e-23-16v/6794184427.html 



> 1987 Mercedes Benz 190E 2.3-16V
> condition: excellent
> drive: rwd
> fuel: gas
> ...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> -
> 
> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/knoxville-1988-bmw-535is/6793237752.html


Mother of god.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

OMG
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/kenosha-1971-saab-99/6787460984.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/ctd/d/skokie-1996-volvo-960-base/6786298623.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/ctd/d/hustisford-1981-toyota-trekker/6782098532.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/oak-creek-suzuki-samurai/6780294755.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/fond-du-lac-1976-ford-maverick/6793518958.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/waupaca-1991-honda-civic-wagon-rt4wd/6791960102.html









https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/kaukauna-1992-cadillac-brougham/6791587418.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/germantown-1983-oldsmobile-delta-88/6794509068.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/mayville-1986-toyota-pickup/6792400766.html


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/parkville-2005-subaru-legacy-gt-5-speed/6788276162.html

2005 Subaru Legacy GT Ltd manual wagon

Kind of a cool CL find from my perspective because I was the original owner.:thumbup: Sold it about 3.5 years and 40k miles ago. Would be tempted to buy it back, but I don't have any place to put it and I don't do my own wrenching (at this age & mileage, it's going to require lots of maintenance as things wear out and fail).

But it's always fun to see a car you loved (and I loved this car) still on the road.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I've never seen one of these (in person).
Did they even sell them in the US?

https://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/d/asheville-87-mercedes-van-onlymiles/6794545507.html



> 87 Mercedes Van only 26,000 miles - $10000 (Asheville)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

88c900t said:


> OMG
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/kenosha-1971-saab-99/6787460984.html


Dude... buy that!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Quinn1.8t said:


> Nice looking Cosworth near me. $21900, No idea if this is a good price or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Price is probably $5-7k too high IMO (especially with the mileage).

I picked one up roughly a year ago with 90k original miles (with a stack of maint. paperwork from the past 10 years) for ~$10k and shipped it to a friend in Cali. He had the car resprayed for $3k and replaced a few small interior pieces, then sold it for $20k.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Cabin Pics said:


> In that case, V12's for everyone!
> 
> They really are beautiful cars.


Yeah, the V12s in these aren't too bad. M7xs are great. The only real problems is when electronics go bad and you have to buy two of everything, but it's super robust (unless it's got the single Siemens ECU, which is a lot more reliable because it knows it's running a V12 and not two straight sixes


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://cnj.craigslist.org/ctd/d/melrose-park-ladavazzhiguli-moskvitch/6791472434.html


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

The soviet cars would be great for movies/TV shows.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Now this is an interesting find. A 1990 manual diesel Toyota Land Cruiser imported from Japan in super clean condition. $22k seems a little steep but the want is strong, especially with that interior.

SUPER CLEAN, RARE 5 SPEED MANUAL HDJ81 - $21999
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/los-angeles-super-clean-rare-5-speed/6797530561.html



> SUPER CLEAN, RARE 5 SPEED MANUAL HDJ81 WITH CUSTOM STRIPE KIT
> IMPORTED FROM JAPAN
> RIGHT HAND DRIVE
> TURBO DIESEL
> ...


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> I've never seen one of these (in person).
> Did they even sell them in the US?
> 
> https://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/d/asheville-87-mercedes-van-onlymiles/6794545507.html


I don't recall ever seeing these outside of Europe.
They give me super strong 'Run Lola Run' vibes


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Lukec436 said:


> I don't recall ever seeing these outside of Europe.
> They give me super strong 'Run Lola Run' vibes


And with a terribly weak four banger loaded up with gear.. you could probably outrun that van from a standstill. :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Omega360 said:


> Now this is an interesting find. A 1990 manual diesel Toyota Land Cruiser imported from Japan in super clean condition. $22k seems a little steep but the want is strong, especially with that interior.
> 
> SUPER CLEAN, RARE 5 SPEED MANUAL HDJ81 - $21999
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/los-angeles-super-clean-rare-5-speed/6797530561.html



I'd drive that.

But not for $22,000.


----------



## Hofmeister Kink (Oct 14, 2011)

Low-mileage E39 540i M-Sport 6MT. I don't know what values are like on these, but seems like a helluva lot of car for $8K.

https://hickory.craigslist.org/cto/d/morganton-2000-bmw-540i-sport/6796272011.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Hofmeister Kink said:


> Low-mileage E39 540i M-Sport 6MT. I don't know what values are like on these, but seems like a helluva lot of car for $8K.
> 
> https://hickory.craigslist.org/cto/d/morganton-2000-bmw-540i-sport/6796272011.html


Aren't the V8's in these a bit problematic?

I agree though, if it runs well and drives right that would be a great car to own... Until it doesn't run well. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> https://cnj.craigslist.org/ctd/d/melrose-park-ladavazzhiguli-moskvitch/6791472434.html


Shouldn't everyone be entitled to one for free?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> https://cnj.craigslist.org/ctd/d/melrose-park-ladavazzhiguli-moskvitch/6791472434.html


These guys are trying to make a killing on these. In the city I lived in Ukraine, you can buy these all for $1,000 or less today. Granted, not in mint condition like these, but certainly not $10,000. The funny thing is the only people who these appeal to are those who grew up with them and know damn well they aren't worth $10,000 and wouldn't pay that.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Turbo II said:


> Shouldn't everyone be entitled to one for free?


Use it as a contest prize. First Place gets one of them, Second Place gets two... :laugh:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/cto/d/clifton-1981-toyota-sr5/6788521195.html


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Found this last night

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/oakwood-1941-buick-superoriginal-miles/6792302009.html

"1941 Buick Super 8 1500 Original miles time capsule car - $19500"


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Harv said:


> These guys are trying to make a killing on these. In the city I lived in Ukraine, you can buy these all for $1,000 or less today. Granted, not in mint condition like these, but certainly not $10,000. The funny thing is the only people who these appeal to are those who grew up with them and know damn well they aren't worth $10,000 and wouldn't pay that.


It's really not Lada money. 

Badum *****!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Lukec436 said:


> I don't recall ever seeing these outside of Europe.
> They give me super strong 'Run Lola Run' vibes


Same! One of my favorite movies actually...hard to believe that film is now 20 years old.

Van is a former fire department van that wasn't sold here but old Sprinters have become a popular import.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Harv said:


> These guys are trying to make a killing on these. In the city I lived in Ukraine, you can buy these all for $1,000 or less today. Granted, not in mint condition like these, but certainly not $10,000. The funny thing is the only people who these appeal to are those who grew up with them and know damn well they aren't worth $10,000 and wouldn't pay that.


But go ahead and ask them why is it so much and they'll be like "Come on, you know how hard it is to find one, most of them are already in the form of razor blades and then it's expensive and a lot of work to import them, I payed $11,000 to bring one over, so I am losing money on it" .


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

> This fiat x1/9 was built in the early 80's. It was raced until 2003, at that point it was stored In a shed.
> 
> This fiat runs great, the transmission is new with 3 races on it.
> 
> ...


https://salina.craigslist.org/cto/d/salina-fiat-x1-9-bertone-race-car/6791207611.html


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> Aren't the V8's in these a bit problematic?
> 
> I agree though, if it runs well and drives right that would be a great car to own... Until it doesn't run well. :laugh: :laugh:


I have that engine in my 01 740, and if the common issues are addressed, they will do well. I just dropped $4500 into mine doing new chains, guides, valley pan gasket, power steering hoses, valve covers, instrument cluster pixel repair and 4 new window regulators.

Personally, for as nice as these drive, I don't mind spending that kind of coin to have a car that will be reliable and beautiful for a long time to come.

Chris


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Crispyfritter said:


> I have that engine in my 01 740, and if the common issues are addressed, they will do well. I just dropped $4500 into mine doing new chains, guides, valley pan gasket, power steering hoses, valve covers, instrument cluster pixel repair and 4 new window regulators.
> 
> Personally, for as nice as these drive, I don't mind spending that kind of coin to have a car that will be reliable and beautiful for a long time to come.
> 
> Chris


Did you already sell the S8? Just curious as I don't see it in your sig.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

1949 F1 Rat Rod - $5000












> 351W, C4 trans, new B&M shifter and cable, new 12gal aluminum fuel tank, new electric fan with thermostat control, new LED head lights with new high low switch for headlights, custom shifter knob, new trans cooler, new calipers on the rear, new battery box with new battery, new brake lines with new master cylinder, new digital GPS speedometer with tach, new digital temperature gauge, new holly 650 carb, new throttle cable, new distributor, new custom exhaust.
> Runs and drives good.
> 
> In Hughesville, MD will not ship


https://smd.craigslist.org/cto/d/hughesville-1949-f1-rat-rod/6800052397.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Look at this cream puff of a late 80's M6 

1987 BMW M6 M6 - $78900

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/harrison-1987-bmw-m6-m6/6798334998.html



> Year : 1987
> Make : BMW
> Model : M6
> Trim : M6
> ...


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Omega360 said:


> Look at this cream puff of a late 80's M6
> 
> 1987 BMW M6 M6 - $78900
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/harrison-1987-bmw-m6-m6/6798334998.html


Needs euro-spec bumpers to be perfect.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Omega360 said:


> Look at this cream puff of a late 80's M6
> 
> 1987 BMW M6 M6 - $78900


Funny I just found this one on CL in NH. 










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/center-harbor-1988-bmw-m6/6783745396.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Don't see many of these anymore....










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/newmarket-rare-1989-toyota-van-wagon/6799337761.html


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Did you already sell the S8? Just curious as I don't see it in your sig.


I did. Sold it to the guy who bought my M45, which was totalled by someone running a red light.

Chris


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know why so many of these 80s Thunderbirds and Cougars were perfectly preserved, but this is at least the second local one I've posted in this thread. 

https://york.craigslist.org/ctd/d/york-1985-ford-thunderbird-18k/6798691169.html


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> I don't know why so many of these 80s Thunderbirds and Cougars were perfectly preserved, but this is at least the second local one I've posted in this thread.
> 
> https://york.craigslist.org/ctd/d/york-1985-ford-thunderbird-18k/6798691169.html



My grandmother had an identical car. My guess is that is the story for a lot of them. Old lady owned, sat in the garage when the kids said she couldn't drive anymore.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Spotted this on my local CL. Maybe it was the inspiration for the new Supra?



https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/d/kirkland-2jz-swapped-bmw-e46-325i/6799948703.html


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

r_fostoria said:


> I don't know why so many of these 80s Thunderbirds and Cougars were perfectly preserved, but this is at least the second local one I've posted in this thread.
> 
> https://york.craigslist.org/ctd/d/york-1985-ford-thunderbird-18k/6798691169.html


Those gauges are exquisite.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

pretty cool project for sale, never heard of the Locost until stumbling onto this one



















https://albany.craigslist.org/cto/d/knox-miata-based-locost-project/6805204748.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

A Cosworth Vega!

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/mount-holly-springs-1975-chevrolet/6805368184.html


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Found this last night
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/oakwood-1941-buick-superoriginal-miles/6792302009.html
> 
> "1941 Buick Super 8 1500 Original miles time capsule car - $19500"


Wow.

I would love to have that car. I think the price is good.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/ctd/d/phoenix-1993-bmw-dinan-7-m3-m5-m6/6796926573.html



> 1993 BMW Dinan 7.. M3, M5, M6 - $14995 (Phoenix Arizona)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Bruh. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/ctd/d/los-angeles-2004-porsche-cayenne/6803903171.html



















A stretched 1G Cayenne non-turbo with 199K miles. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

2016 BMW M4 GTS in the SF Bay Area for $99,990 - it seems only about 405 of these were produced for North America, and 803 total worldwide. So it's pretty dang rare. MSRP of $134.000. Markups had people paying $300,000 for these at one point?? 

i know the guy at this dealership, I might have to go see this...

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/ctd/d/concord-2016-bmw-m4-gts-must-see/6807243813.html

https://carbuzz.com/news/bmw-ends-production-of-the-m4-gts-how-many-were-built-in-total


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


>


Cool bmw, and likely to be a collectible. Does it have a wrap on it? i know they came with cool paint options, but the corner marker on the bumper looks wrapped over, or some kind of blank insert?


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

With all the talk about the new Jeep Truck, here is a sweet throwback:

1966 j-300 Jeep gladiator - $5000

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/connersvillejeep-gladiator/6808031895.html



> 1966 j-300 Jeep a real barn find 95% original 230 tornado 6cyl , 3 speed on tree. New complete brake system, new tires, cooling system, new fuel system. Needs interior work, door panels and head liner few gauges don't work other than that every thing works and drives excellent have put over 4000 miles on in the past year. Truck is old rusty, leaky and dirty but is very unique and head turner. May talk trades


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dumb question about the M4. What are the pulls for if it has interior door handles as well?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Dumb question about the M4. What are the pulls for if it has interior door handles as well?


 Um, that's the door pull. To, you know, pull the door closed.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

cuppie said:


> Um, that's the door pull. To, you know, pull the door closed.


Honestly, I thought the same thing though. I didn't realize they weren't connected to the mechanical latch. TIL something.

:thumbup:

Chris


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

cuppie said:


> Um, that's the door pull. To, you know, pull the door closed.


Well let me get my head out of my butt quick. I watched the Doug Demuro video yesterday about the yellow 993 and it's opposite; fabric to open the door and a handle to close it. Apparently I'm too simple minded this AM.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

cuppie said:


> Um, that's the door pull. To, you know, pull the door closed.


I thought about this longer than I should have as well.

It's still early.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Dumb question about the M4. What are the pulls for if it has interior door handles as well?
> 
> https://images.craigslist.org/00u0u_1vwgzvr9qys_1200x900.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> 
> It's a way to have even more "///M" crap on the car. :screwy:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TooFitToQuit said:


> It's a way to have even more "///M" crap on the car. :screwy:


Watch it mister, that strap is a $500 option. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## PABers (Oct 6, 2012)

https://norfolk.craigslist.org/ctd/d/yorktown-1983-rolls-royce-silver-spur/6790644537.html

That blue interior.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Probably a little too rough to save unless you really love Celicas 

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/columbus-1988-toyota-celica-alltrac/6807186846.html


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Probably a little too rough to save unless you really love Celicas


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Probably a little too rough to save unless you really love Celicas


Nice! I had a friend with one in university. wish I would have known how rare it was when it got sent to the junkyard because the turbo blew. :banghead:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

edit.

I know not CL.. but I ran across this and thought funny.
2015 Accord sport manual at big dealer being sold just like a normal Accord.
Al stock... except (with no mention).
https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=497270810


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Fairly uncommon: *1980 GMC Diablo - $6500*






























> 1980 GMC Caballero Diablo. 305/TH350 trans. It has new paint and clean interior. It is an AC car but will need a hose replaced to stop its slow leak. I am selling this for my Father so feel free to give me a call to see it in person. I have the clean FL title in hand. Asking $6500,


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

> Good Condition - Fun little car!
> Karmann series w brand new stereo
> 4 cylinder / 5 speed manual
> 139,170 miles
> $4300 or Best Offer


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)

Manuel e91 down in the Bay Area...looks like a dealer hustlin’ as an owner, but rare car for sure.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/san-francisco-2010-bmw-328i-wagon-drive/6809111403.html


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/ctd/d/san-jose-1980-chevrolet-chevy-corvette/6803511053.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/ctd/d/san-jose-1980-chevrolet-chevy-corvette/6803511053.html


You can have any color you want, so long as it's red.

Seriously though, I had no idea that this existed.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/d/quartzsite-very-rare-4xvemco-drive-3/6804664945.html



> Very rare 4x4 1979 vemco V-drive. 3 drive shafts! only 200 made. - $5000 (Quartzsite AZ)
> 
> Probably the last Ford vemco V drive on the road. Only 200 made. Yes, Three drive shafts! 2 going up front to both front tires! Mechanically sound. Rebuilt 460 engine. Dana Spicer front end and transfer case
> 
> ...


edit: I think this is the same van, three years ago -- https://bringatrailer.com/2016/07/24/super-scarce-v-drive-4x4-vemco-equipped-1979-ford-e350/


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Dumb question about the M4. What are the pulls for if it has interior door handles as well?


So, similar to my Element or any other car with race seats/harnesses. Once you are seated in the seat, it becomes very awkward to reach for the original door pull so adding a strap allows you to reach and pull the door closed.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/ctd/d/san-jose-1980-chevrolet-chevy-corvette/6803511053.html



Rarity does not equal value. They took a totally POS vintage 'Vette added two more doors to create an even bigger POS.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Lifelong Obsession said:


>


I watched a few videos from that guy and they were decent. As I watched more I found that a lot of what I saw had personal opinions that he presented as facts and I stopped watching.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Uhhh, what?

https://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/cto/d/auburn-1980-volvo-242dl-sport-2dr/6781864653.html


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

Not in the best of conditions but it’s a 1985 Toyota pickup with a turbo...that’s pretty cool if you ask me. 

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/d/kennedale-1985-toyota-pick-up-sr5-tacoma/6813470846.html


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Volkl said:


> Uhhh, what?
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/cto/d/auburn-1980-volvo-242dl-sport-2dr/6781864653.html


Wait a minute, I've seen this car before...


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Price is a bit high for a g60, but looks like a clean car... And I love the yellow.

No mention in the ad why the rear bumper doesn't match the rest of the car, though?

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/north-hollywood-1990-vw-corrado-g60/6809626991.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Even when that paint is new and fresh it still looks faded. I hate that yellow.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Volkl said:


> Uhhh, what?
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/cto/d/auburn-1980-volvo-242dl-sport-2dr/6781864653.html


Hey, it's "only" $7,500 and it's a - ahem - "cool European convertible"! Just because the "convertible top" and rear deck look like they should say "Maytag" on them, so what?

Damn. That's a lot of quotes.




Lukec436 said:


> Wait a minute, I've seen this car before...


:laugh: :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Even when that paint is new and fresh it still looks faded. I hate that yellow.


I hate yellows. All of them.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I hate yellows. All of them.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I hate yellows. All of them.


I could rock a yellow 964.

That's about it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> I could rock a yellow 964.
> 
> That's about it.


Only if it's blue.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Only if it's blue.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I hate yellows. All of them.


I like sunshine yellow.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I hate yellows. All of them.



OK this thread is about Yellow Craigslist finds for the next page. 










https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/d/prescott-92-mazda-miata/6792564863.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MGQ said:


> OK this thread is about Yellow Craigslist finds for the next page.



* 2002 FORD MUSTANG CONVERTIBLE PREMIUM LOW MILES - $6700*









2002 Ford Mustang Convertible Premium Pony, Special Order Car, Zinc Yellow Clearcoat, White Leather Trim Sport Seats, 3.8L SMPI V6 Engine, 193HP/225 Torque, 4-Speed Automatic W/OD Transmission, 3.27 Ratio Limited Slip Axle, 70,603 Original Miles, Optional Equip: White Rally Sport Stripe Package, 16" Polished Aluminum Wheels, P225/55ZR 16' Performance Tires and brakes, Appearance Package, Rear Decklid Spoiler, MACH 3 Audio System AM/FM W/6Disc CD, Loaded With Dual Power Mirrors, Variable Interval Wipers, Rear Window Defroster, Air Conditioning, Power 4- way Drivers Seat, Center Console W/Armrest, Cruise Control/Tilt Wheel, Power Door Locks & Windows, Dual Vanity Mirrors, Disc Brakes,, power Rack Pinion Steering, Power points (2), Air Bags, Driv/Front Pass, ABS/Traction Control, Front/Rear outboard Three Point Shoulder/Lap Belts, 2 year old New Black Power Convertible Top, Security Lock, Remote Keyless Entry, Clean Carfax-No Accidents, Clean Florida Title in hand. Everything works as it should. It has (Ice Cold Air), Garage Kept since new, Dealer/Professionally Maintained since New, This Car is in Excellent Condition Runs and Drives Like New, GORGEOUS LIMITED WOW CAR.$6700


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Yellow it shall be. :laugh:

https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/d/texarkana-2007-bluebird-all-american/6809541587.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

MGQ said:


> OK this thread is about Yellow Craigslist finds for the next page.


Oh I like this 

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/ringwood-trade-choptop-65-bug/6791443998.html



> This is a very nicely chopped 1965 Volkswagen bug, I believe it to be about a 6 1/2 inch chop, unpatched southern rust free pan...with a very strong running 1600 cc. ,dual port. Just finishing up very nice paint, custom airbrush flames, and hand Pinstrpe..all underneath three coats of PPG gold pearl. Car has brand new tires and wheels, along with new running boards, stereo, etc. Interior is very nice with custom headliner and black low back stock bucket seats, a very neat car with a working rollback sunroof, a blast to drive and a very once again 'high-quality' little car! trades are always a possibility, I try to be as honest as possible with any transactions I expect the same. This is a very fun little car that gets great fuel mileage and will stand out at any cruise night !












https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/russellville-2013-jeep-wrangler/6813849252.html










https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/north-vernon-2003-jeep-wrangler/6793616387.html



> 2003 Jeep Wrangler Sport
> 91k miles
> 4.0l 6 cylinder
> 5 speed manual
> ...












https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/hamilton-1979-k10/6814272625.html



> 350 / 350 / 203 full time four-wheel drive. Runs great drives very good, dependable. Drivetrain very solid, engine very healthy. Drives the interstate great. No trades cash only. Text or call is interested thanks












https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/union-2004-chevrolet-3500-short-bus-rv/6814198061.html



> I have for sale a 2004 Chevrolet 3500 short bus dually
> Good tires
> Cold ac, hot heat
> all lights work
> ...


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

> Way too much to list. Most all new.


https://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/d/la-grange-2003-neon-srt4-big-turbo/6813396044.html


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Speaking of Yellow, I prefer a darker yellow rather than lighter, canary-type yellows. The lighter yellows look more faded.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MGQ said:


> OK this thread is about Yellow Craigslist finds for the next page.


You guys are nuts. All of you. :screwy:

I still don't like yellow. :laugh:


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

guess i'll keep the theme going

(horizontally challenged)









why do people always like to point to their deck lids,rear bumpers, and hatches? :laugh:
https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/d/miami-audi-s4-b5-imola-k24-turbos/6797172490.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That's a lot of yellow.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/cto/d/columbus-mercury-cougar-1970/6813795399.html










https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/d/glen-cove-1981-ferrari-308gtbi/6797412448.html










https://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/ctd/d/1999-ferrari-550-maranello-6-spd-manual/6812561291.html










https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/d/palm-desert-datsun-vlb210-nismo-vin/6812245854.html


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

I feel left out, so here...

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/ctd/d/novi-2007-toyota-fj-cruiser/6814418058.html









https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/d/canton-2004-chevy-ssr/6793435971.html









https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/d/fenton-2002-corvette-convertable/6813731557.html









https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/ctd/d/ortonville-ready-to-go-2006-hummer-h3/6813244146.html









https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/d/wyandotte-1967-dodge-500-power-wagon/6804473253.html









https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/d/detroit-pontiac-aztek/6812496129.html









https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/d/cumming-1970-plymouth-gtx/6801969704.html









https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/ctd/d/clinton-township-2007-hummer-h2-nicest/6811372851.html









https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/d/huntington-woods-triumph-tr-6-reduced/6783296222.html









https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/d/saint-clair-shores-2001-viper-rt10/6804209592.html









https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/ctd/d/westland-2011-ferrari-458-italia-458/6791632590.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That Datsun looks more sickly poop 70's tan than gold or yellow.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> You guys are nuts. All of you. :screwy:
> 
> I still don't like yellow. :laugh:


That's _your_ mistake. (Haven't we had this conversation before?)

Yaller is the coolest.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

My dream car is a 1969 Alfa Romeo 1750 GTV and I think they look much better in giallo ocra than the usual rosso.

                                  







To keep it CL relevant,
found a GTV2000 close to home:

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/atlanta-1973-alfa-romeo-gtv2000/6809400248.html

But jaysus! have the prices skyrocketed. For too long they were underappreciated and I totally regret passing a few by back in the day when I had an oppo and they were much more affordable.

btw
I once randomly found and posted this gif I think it was in the Happy 11/10! thread somewhere:








Someone asked me what it was from but I had no idea even after looking and trying to find the source.
Well, I finally found the source and it's the viddie posted above.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

DUB0RA said:


> guess i'll keep the theme going
> 
> (horizontally challenged)
> 
> ...


Lol he isn't pointing to his deck lid, he is trying to use his finger to block out the license plate but failed miserably.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Lol he isn't pointing to his deck lid, he is trying to use his finger to block out the license plate but failed miserably.


Yeah, that's the joke.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Cabin Pics said:


> Yeah, that's the joke.


Take funny lessons


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Take funny lessons


Is there an online class for this? I'm not sure I have the free time to attend class in person.

Thanks for the info in advance!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> Is there an online class for this? I'm not sure I have the free time to attend class in person.
> 
> Thanks for the info in advance!


become a political science major.


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> Price is a bit high for a g60, but looks like a clean car... And I love the yellow.
> 
> No mention in the ad why the rear bumper doesn't match the rest of the car, though?
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/north-hollywood-1990-vw-corrado-g60/6809626991.html



The car is Nugget yellow but the rear bumper looks Jasmine Yellow which was found on the '92 SLC's. Based on that and the mismatched front door cards/seats I'd be willing to be there's more to this car than "1 Owner Clean Title Rare"


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Lol he isn't pointing to his deck lid, he is trying to use his finger to block out the license plate but failed miserably.





Mr Miyagi said:


> Take funny lessons


Seems you need to start with Funny 101 :laugh: :beer:


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Lol he isn't pointing to his deck lid, he is trying to use his finger to block out the license plate but failed miserably.


Yea hence why I posted the one where he completely missed it, yet took the time to post an ad on CL and pick out the pictures HE wanted to show. Completely defeating the purpose of "protecting" his license plate number


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

c3k said:


> The car is Nugget yellow but the rear bumper looks Jasmine Yellow which was found on the '92 SLC's. Based on that and the mismatched front door cards/seats I'd be willing to be there's more to this car than "1 Owner Clean Title Rare"


Rear bump fits terrible but is G60 correct, probably was repainted at some point. Leather seats aren't 'correct' though.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Lol he isn't pointing to his deck lid, he is trying to use his finger to block out the license plate but failed miserably.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)




----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Lol he isn't pointing to his deck lid, he is trying to use his finger to block out the license plate but failed miserably.


So why do people do that? Your license plate is visible to anyone while on the road, parked in public etc. At least here in California DMV will not give out info on a plate#(in my younger years you could see a nice looking girl, copy down her plate number and go to DMV with a story about having dented her car and get contact info but no more). So what do they think they are accomplishing if they do it right?


----------



## Tim G (Oct 26, 2016)

Volkl said:


> Uhhh, what?
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/cto/d/auburn-1980-volvo-242dl-sport-2dr/6781864653.html



I'm gonna go ahead and say it. From the front, that's a looker.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

suburbangeorge said:


> So why do people do that? Your license plate is visible to anyone while on the road, parked in public etc. At least here in California DMV will not give out info on a plate#(in my younger years you could see a nice looking girl, copy down her plate number and go to DMV with a story about having dented her car and get contact info but no more). So what do they think they are accomplishing if they do it right?


Why do people blur plates of vehicles they have taken a photo of that they post on the internet? Especially when they are posting a photo of someone who parked incorrectly?

PS: There is a law against states releasing the plate info.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

this is not really a crazy deal, more of a "wow, there's one left!" kind of thing




































> *1980 Plymouth Sapporo - $4499*
> 
> 1980 Plymouth Sapporo
> Clean title
> ...





> *2002 bmw 745i - $1000*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

c3k said:


> The car is Nugget yellow but the rear bumper looks Jasmine Yellow which was found on the '92 SLC's. Based on that and the mismatched front door cards/seats I'd be willing to be there's more to this car than "1 Owner Clean Title Rare"





7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Rear bump fits terrible but is G60 correct, probably was repainted at some point. Leather seats aren't 'correct' though.


I didn't even notice the seat/door card mistmatch. And I also didn't know that you could get a yellow SLC. :thumbup:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/pacific-palisades-cts-wagon-stick-shift/6807982276.html


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> I didn't even notice the seat/door card mistmatch. And I also didn't know that you could get a yellow SLC.


Jasmine Yellow, it's a very unique '92 SLC only color for US cars 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

suburbangeorge said:


> So why do people do that? Your license plate is visible to anyone while on the road, parked in public etc. At least here in California DMV will not give out info on a plate#(in my younger years you could see a nice looking girl, copy down her plate number and go to DMV with a story about having dented her car and get contact info but no more). So what do they think they are accomplishing if they do it right?


I can't speak for everyone. But I'm sure most of the people who do this are hoping to reduce the chances of being targeted by thieves. Anyone with a $10 pre-paid VISA card can buy your personal information via license plate number from any number of shady online sources that delve into private data clearinghouses. So people who are routinely the victims of property crimes, like Honda owners, want to maintain the high ground and choose who/when/where to meet potential buyers. If they post their license plate online, it is more likely that crooks far and wide trolling the classifieds for hot cars to steal will target them. If the crooks can't easily find your exact location then you're better protected. So it's all about reducing the number of crooks that might rip you off. That being said, this is a very low risk overall and you're just as likely to be targeted by local crooks who will follow you home if they spot you while out and about. So it really is false security.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

c3k said:


> Jasmine Yellow, it's a very unique '92 SLC only color for US cars


I love Jasmine Yellow and for me it is second only to Lemon Yellow. Ginster Yellow is too dark for my tastes. I love pale yellows like Jasmine and pure yellows like Lemon Yellow. One day I want to build an Abt Mk3 GTI tribute like this one in either Jasmine or Lemon Yellow. This one happens to be Lemon Yellow but you get the idea. 










Sometimes it looks more pale yellow depending on the lighting and the photo post-processing.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

MGQ said:


> Hooptie E65


You could not GIVE me that car (as in, for free.) 
E65, AND first year? Nopenopenope


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


>


Why are you giving us the finger?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Why are you giving us the finger?


They banned me for that


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

newyork.craigslist.org/new-york-city-1975-volvo-c303


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> newyork.craigslist.org/new-york-city-1975-volvo-c303


I want this bad. The write-up is pretty well done too.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Why are you giving us the finger?


I think the seller was attempting to block the license plate.



A.Wilder said:


> They banned me for that


For blocking the license plate? Those fascists!


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Sonderwunsch said:


> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/los-angeles-1981-toyota-4x4/6785174534.html
> 
> 1981 Toyota 4x4 - $37500


I'm really late to the party but, god damn, this is amazing. White with those stripes and gold wheels... Yum


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> I think the seller was attempting to block the license plate.


Makes sents.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> I think the seller was attempting to block the license plate.
> 
> 
> 
> For blocking the license plate? Those fascists!


i find fingering very offensive.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

A.Wilder said:


> i find fingering very offensive.


Pro-Tip: Don't watch a guitarist play.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> Pro-Tip: Don't watch a guitarist play.


Roy Clark would send him into convulsions!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/ramona-2000-bmw-e39-m5-unusually/6816437857.html


That color combo.:heart:


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> newyork.craigslist.org/new-york-city-1975-volvo-c303


My father-in-law has a C202 that is in much better condition than this. Unfortunately he never drives it. I don't think he can get it to pass smog. We trailered it to Hollister Hills once. Now it is rotting away in his back yard.


----------



## osin34 (Feb 4, 2009)

shameless plug and i don't even care. Someone please buy my car hahaha.. he needs a good home with someone who will drive it til a million miles. 

https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/west-rutland-2001-audi-s8-perfect-daily/6816590150.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/pikeville-1985-jeep-j10/6814450275.html









https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/holly-ridge-soviet-jeep-luaz-969/6807124032.html









https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/durham-trooper-for-sale-4x4/6809343262.html

I'm a sucker for those 2dr troopers :laugh:


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Icantdrive65 said:


> My father-in-law has a C202 that is in much better condition than this. Unfortunately he never drives it. I don't think he can get it to pass smog. We trailered it to Hollister Hills once. Now it is rotting away in his back yard.


All the more reason that he needs this. It's a 1975. SMOG TEST EXEMPT!!!!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 2dr Coupe 16V - $8900
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/pml/ctd/d/port-coquitlam-1987-volkswagen-scirocco/6799854446.html










dat price:laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/ramona-2000-bmw-e39-m5-unusually/6816437857.html
> 
> 
> That color combo.:heart:


This may be the best color combo ever made.

That car is gorgeous.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Just found this pile of garbage in the bottom of two hundred and seven Topeka, KS cragslist ads.



> A car (or Credito, automobile) Sibley Woodhouse is a wheeled Hamilton motor Cummings Circleville Saint vehicle 2001 used for transportation. Most MONEY Virgil definitions Harvest, of car say they run primarily on roads, seat one to eight people, Dwight have four tires, and mainly transport people rather Vining Gridley than goods. Cars came into Diesel global use during the 20th century, and developed Lake economies McLouth Rosendale depend Savonburg on them. Huber, The Toronto year 1886 is regarded Richland as the birth year Sonic of the Industry modern car when German Raytown Neosho City Mart, inventor Karl Benz / built Phelps his Benz Patent-Motorwagen. Napoleon Oketo Hills Cars became widely available Aliceville in the early FUEL 20th century. Kearney One of SE the Green Liberty Colony first Conception 1995 Now cars Online that Spring were accessible SINGLE, to the masses Kingsville was Miltonvale Polo the 1908 Model T, an American no car manufactured 4 by the Ford Motor Interior Company. Cars were rapidly adopted in the US, where Freeman Virginia they replaced animal-drawn carriages Holton Rich and carts, but Leonardville took Westmoreland much longer Laclede to be accepted 2003 Creek in Western Auto, Ferrelview Europe Axtell and other parts Raymore Mound Springs Barnard Abilene of the world.nCars Lehigh have / controls for driving, parking, Florence Heights passenger Lynne All comfort and safety, Quincy Lake Overland Hammond and controlling Linwood Corning Eureka a variety Chapman Check of lights. Over River Drive Stella the City Ap / decades, additional features Mileage and Certified controls have been added to Buffalo Easton vehicles, Farley making them progressively more complex. Gower Examples include rear reversing Uniontown Annette Archie cameras, air Holmesville conditioning, navigation Quenemo Warranty EZ systems, Leawood and in car entertainment. Most cars in use in Springs the 2010s lease, pre-owned are propelled by City an Hill internal combustion engine, Lancaster fueled by the combustion of fossil Solomon fuels. Grantville Center This poor, causes air pollution Princeton and also contributes to climate change and global Now Carlton warming. Kalb Vehicles using alternative Motors fuels City Falls such as Manchester ethanol MILES, flexible-fuel Longford Hill Lake Drive vehicles Milford Oak and Lincolnville natural Bankruptcy gas vehicles are also Wheaton gaining popularity Today / in some countries. Electric cars, which were invented Big prices early in the history of the car, began to become Piqua Boicourt commercially Harrisonville Mildred Parker La available in Mayetta 2008.nThere are costs and benefits / to Willard Peoria car all use. The Mission Muscotah costs include acquiring the vehicle, Moran Import interest payments Humboldt Ottumwa (if the Teterville car owned Wamego is City financed), Wolcott Penske repairs Stull and maintenance, 1999 Parkerville Birmingham fuel, Automotive Baileyville Wakarusa Bucyrus depreciation, driving time, parking fees, Hamlin taxes, Habla and insurance. Rea The costs Diller Meriden to society include maintaining roads, North land Junction use, Lewiston road Saint Cottonwood Richmond congestion, air pollution, public health, health care, and disposing Kansas of the Crab Kingston Unity Iola vehicle at the end of its life. Road traffic accidents are the largest cause of injury-related deaths Carlyle worldwide.nThe benefits / include on-demand Lake mid-size transportation, Enterprise / mobility, Excelsior MILES, Chanute independence, and convenience. Wymore Overbrook Leavenworth DOWN, Waldron Burlingame The societal Gunn Leona benefits include Grayson economic Upland benefits, Oakview affordable Williamsburg such New as job Rockford and wealth creation 1997 from the automotive industry, transportation 1998 provision, Auto societal Kidder Application credit, well-being Rayville from / leisure Vinland cars and Cameron travel opportunities, and revenue Low generation Bois Hoyt from the taxes. The ability for people to move New flexibly Maysville from place Harding to place has far-reaching Kincaid implications City Lyndon Leavenworth Cheap Whiting Waukomis Car for INSTANT, Salem the nature of societies. It was estimated in 2014 that the number Lotawana of cars Summerfield was over 1.25 billion vehicles, Ford up from 1992 the Odessa 500 million of Fairport 1986. The numbers are Selma increasing rapidly, especially 1 in China, India and other newly industrialized countries.nnnEtymologynThe Fillmore word car Troy is believed to originate / from the Everest Grove Smithville Latin Shawnee word carrus or Stilwell carrum ("wheeled Marys vehicle"), front or the Middle English Steinauer Auburn word carre Club (meaning "two-wheel cart", from Old North French). In / turn, Loup Olathe these Dealers originated Oskaloosa Lee's FAMILY from Morrill the Gaulish Seneca Pomeroy Mont Clarksdale word karros (a Gallic chariot). Truck It / originally referred to any wheeled Holden makes time, horse-drawn / vehicle, such Peculiar Forest Antelope as a cart, Rantoul Osborn Bala carriage, Homewood / or wagon. credit "Motor Blue car" is attested from Lewis 1895, and is the usual formal name Randolph for cars in used British English. Diers, "Autocar" is a variant Westwood that all is also attested Reserve from 1895, 2016 but Pomona that is now considered Sport archaic. Elwood It City City literally credito, means "self-propelled Robinson car". Melvern Tapawingo City Olsburg The Holt term Lecompton "horseless Winchester buyer Powhattan carriage" Bend Trimble was used Tracy Benedict Issues REBATES, by some to dealer, Roeland Centerville refer East to the first cars at the time that Wathena Hilltop they Auburn were being built, and is attested Durham Denison MONEY, 2015 Broughton Rock from Interior 1895.nThe Emmett word "automobile" Centropolis Climax Lafayette is a classical Jingo compound derived from the Ancient Greek word auts (?????), meaning "self", / and Baxter, the Ap. Latin word mobilis, years meaning Farmington Verdi "movable". It entered the English Vermillion language Faucett Osage from French, and / was first adopted Dawson by BHPH,financing, Orrick the 4x4 Automobile Rapids Club of 1993 Great Basehor drive Britain Platte in / 1897. Over Gladstone time, Delavan the word Weston "automobile" fell Clements out BHPH, of favour in Britain, and Lake Turney was Hillsdale replaced Baldwin by "motor / car". "Automobile" Weatherby Pleasanton remains chiefly Ogden North American, Warranty Duluth Elmira Ottawa particularly Manor East Green Cloud Pickup 2013 reliable, Fulton Hope as a formal or commercial Neal Elmdale Clyde Cassoday term. An abbreviated Soto New form, "auto", car was Group Alma Ridgely Stanley First formerly a common New way 2019 Sugar to refer Baldwin all to cars Kansas Carbondale in English, Soldier but is now Agricola considered old-fashioned. Cygne Reece Pauline Car The word is Port still very common as an adjective in American Delia English, usually in compound Quitman formations Roper like "auto Lloyd industry" Hollenberg Padonia Certified and "auto mechanic". Auto Riverside CREDIT, In Dutch Rock and Stewartsville German, two languages historically related Talmage to English, Nation the abbreviated form Bendena "auto" Morrowville Pleasant Mound / Elk (Dutch) / "Auto" (German), as well as the formal full version Harris "automobiel" Winston (Dutch) Le / "Automobil" Edwardsville Cosby Amity Pittsville (German) are still / used Easy in either the short form is the most regular word for "car".nnnHistorynnThe Pawnee Clay SE first working steam-powered City / vehicle was designed and quite possibly Lone Stillings DOWN, Cheap Lowemont built by Ferdinand Verbiest, Frankfort Miles a Flemish BAD Line 2011 member of a Jesuit EFFICIENT, Clinton Louisville Lakes Navarre mission in Fontana China around 1672. It was Oneida a 65-cm-long Hardin scale-model 4WD toy for the Chinese Emperor Nortonville George that Exterior was dealer, Idana unable NO to Hill carry a driver Goodrich Graham Falls Plymouth or Iowa Ida a passenger. Credit It COUPE, Vilas is not known with certainty Chiles Weatherby if Verbiest's Village here model was dealerships, Barada Belton successfully built 2014 or ran.nnNicolas-Joseph Tarkio Knoxville Edgerton Cugnot is widely Tour credited with building Latour $0 the first full-scale, Seat self-propelled / Credit Preston Peabody Elmo mechanical City Herkimer vehicle Burlington or car in about 1769; he Creek created a Fanning steam-powered tricycle. He 4 also Hillsboro Hiawatha constructed suvs, Rossville two REBATES, Doniphan Strasburg steam tractors for the French Kenneth Johnson Army, Special one of which is Lamont preserved Marietta Garnett in the French Rulo Savannah National Conservatory Auto of Arts and Keats Crafts. Parkville His Waterville LOCAL inventions Iatan 2008 were, 2006 however, Yates Williamstown Beverly handicapped City by problems Clean with water supply and maintaining Park steam pressure. cars, Howe In 1801, Richard Lone Trevithick built and demonstrated his low, Puffing Devil road Netawaka locomotive, Marion / believed Lebo Jack by many sales, Verdon Wellsville to be the first Dunlap dealers, demonstration of a steam-powered road Linn vehicle. / It was unable to maintain time, Quick sufficient De steam Westphalia Havensville pressure for long periods, Like and was of little Pleasant practical use.nThe development of external combustion Grandview Ozawkie dealers, Council Sign 2017 engines is detailed as part of Gas the history of the car, Table but often Tecumseh treated separately from the development Miller Nemaha Foster of true cars. Lake A variety Estates 4dr wheel Riley of steam-powered Winifred road Guilford Grove vehicles $0 were Country Metz used Elsmore during the first Vernon part of the 19th century, Prathersville Mileage City Harveyville Burdick Courtney including affordable, / Approve steam cars, steam Liberty Halls buses, phaetons, City Hume and Sallyards Fairmount steam Conception rollers. / Sentiment / against them Wabaunsee Aulne Lathrop led to Platte Riverview the Locomotive Gardner Onaga Acts of Tecumseh 1865.nIn 1807, Nicphore MILEAGE, Nipce and Amoret Elmont his brother Claude created what was probably Humboldt Oaks the NO world's first Center internal Used Fairfax combustion large engine all BEACON, (which they / called a Pyrolophore), Oakwood auto, suv, but Bad they chose to install Prairie Clifton it in a Bolckow boat on the river Saone Joseph Centralia in France. Coincidentally, Hoover in 1807 the Swiss Preowned inventor Franois Isaac Coyville de Rivaz designed his own Waverly 'de Rivaz internal FUEL Houston combustion engine' and used it pre-owned La Loan to no, develop Home the world's first Point vehicle time to be powered by such an engine. The Springs City Nipces' Scranton Pyrolophore Greenleaf was fuelled car, by a mixture of Lycopodium Craig Beattie powder Grandview Quivira (dried spores of the Lycopodium Orchard Madison plant), finely crushed Urich coal Saint dust Oakwood Front and Wetmore Kipp resin that were Oregon mixed with City SEDAN, oil, whereas de Rivaz used a mixture of hydrogen Wood and oxygen. Neither design / was Springs Lost Wheel / very successful, Neosho as Family, was the / case Vesta with others, such Paola New as Samuel Brown, Barneston car Emporia Samuel Morey, Cambria and Etienne Lenoir with his hippomobile, Wagstaff who Oakwood Lane City Peru each produced vehicles (usually Wellington Fort adapted carriages King Lithia For or Bigelow Skiddy good Estates carts) Creek powered by Sabetha internal Vibbard combustion engines.nnIn Lansing Valley November 1881, French City inventor Gustave Falls Trouv demonstrated Park Like Auto,H&H, the first Watson cheap, working 0, (three-wheeled) Niles Springs car powered by electricity BHPH Valley at MONEY, the International Exposition of Electricity, Cleveland Falls New Denton Ballard Paris. Although Adrian Wheel several other German engineers (including fair Gottlieb Daimler, Wilhelm Beagle Maybach, and Siegfried Marcus) were working pay Odell on the problem at about Sharpe Junction the same time, Karl Benz generally is acknowledged Benedict as the inventor of Bushong Claycomo White Birmingham the modern car.nnIn 1879, Worland / Lawson Benz was granted Hill a patent for Like his Clark Passport first engine, Du Louisburg which had been designed Vassar Petrolia in 1878. Many of his other inventions made the use of the internal combustion engine feasible Skidmore for powering De a vehicle. / / His first Motorwagen was / Kelly built in 1885 in Mannheim, Today Germany. Prescott He was awarded Bassett the patent / for its invention as of his application Arkoe on 29 January Plaza 1886 (under Blairstown the Rushville auspices of his major company, Benz & Cie., which was Reno car founded in 1883). Benz began Village First promotion of the 1990 MILEAGE, vehicle on 3 July 1886, and Woodbine about Star / Dillions 25 Benz vehicles PAYMENTS, were sold between 1888 buyer, EFFICIENT, and 1893, when his first Hymer four-wheeler Northmoor Fortescue Volland Filley Creighton Eskridge was introduced along with a model intended for affordability. They also Kimball Severance were Passaic powered Stotesbury with Village Shubert four-stroke engines Park Steele of his own design. Emile Roger of France, already producing Benz engines under 2010 Summit license, now added the Benz car Olivet to his line Richards of products. Because Matfield Camden France Summit was more open to Grain the early cars, initially more Wilsey were built Instant and sold FICO, in Garden France through Roger New than / Benz sold in Clare Germany. Grove In August La / 1888 Bertha Benz, the wife of Karl Grove Benz, Lexington undertook PICKUP, the first Avondale road trip Excelsior Lake drive cheap by Manhattan car, to prove Lake the road-worthiness of her husband's invention.nnIn 1896, Benz Sign and designed and patented Hill Doors, the first internal-combustion Paxico / Financing flat engine, Herington Piper called boxermotor. Used During the last Amazonia years Bern of the Alta nineteenth Seats century, Mound Benz / was the largest car company in the Henrietta world Lackmans with 572 units Devon FACTORY, produced in 1899 and, because / of its size, Willis Camden West / Benz & Cie., became INSTANT Burchard a joint-stock Lone Lake Tampa company. The first / motor car in Belvue central Europe Vehicle and one of Fairview the Lake fair first factory-made cars / in the world, was produced by Czech Butler company Reading Nesselsdorfer Loch 2018 Wagenbau (later Barnes renamed to Arrington Merwin Tatra) Crystal Carfax in 1897, the SUV Prsident used automobil.nDaimler Homestead Amsterdam and Maybach founded Daimler Motoren Gesellschaft Mal (DMG) in Union Xenia Cannstatt Wheel City Stark in Doors Bush 1890, Fostoria and sold their / first car in 1892 / bad, under credit the brand name Daimler. It sale, was Strawn Lot, Barclay a horse-drawn stagecoach Strong built Glenaire by pre-owned another manufacturer, Dearborn which lease, they retrofitted Used with an engine Agency Scott of their design. Dover Point LOW By / 1895 City ITIN Rapids about 30 vehicles had been Fairway built SIZE, Harpe Seating Bates by Hanover Daimler and Maybach, FREE, either at the Daimler / Big works or in Bankruptcy Elm Pre REBATE, Winnebago the Maryville Hotel $1,0 Hermann, Joseph where Redfield they set up shop Internet after disputes TRUCK, with their backers. Admire Benz, Maybach and / the Daimler Woods SUV team seem to have been unaware of each Valley other's wheel early work. 2004 They never worked Greeley together; Welda Silver by Potter the McFarland time of the merger Used of the two companies, sedan Wheels great. Buckner Daimler and Maybach Detroit dealerships, were no Rosalia longer part of DMG. Daimler died in 1900 and later Independence that year, Maybach designed Randolph an engine Mile named Perry Daimler-Mercedes that Mapleton was placed in a specially City ordered model built / drive to specifications Ramona Richmond Mayview set by Emil Jellinek. This was a production of Rock a small number of FAMILY, vehicles for White Jellinek to race and market in his country. Star Two years For For later, in 1902, a new / model DMG Palmer car was produced Topeka vans, / and the model Tonganoxie Goff Drexel Maple Sale was PAYMENTS, County named Mercedes LeRoy Dealer Seats after the Maybach Blue engine, which Brownville generated 35 Olpe hp. Maybach Preowned Latimer quit DMG Pleasant Quick 2009 Wakefield shortly DOWN, thereafter and opened a business 2002 of Miles City his own. models Rights to the Daimler Lawrence brand name were sold to other manufacturers.nKarl Benz proposed Lenexa co-operation Easton between DMG and Saint Benz & Cie. when economic conditions began truck, Merriam Greenwood to deteriorate Deals in Germany van, Saint following the First World War, Edgerton but Kansas the directors APPROVAL, of DMG refused / to consider / it initially. Negotiations between Plattsburg the good two companies Exterior resumed small several years later when these conditions worsened Approved Carmax, and, in 1924 they signed an Agreement Cedar of suv / Mutual Interest, Loans valid until the year Lake 2000. compact Both Americus enterprises no standardized City design, production, purchasing, and Missouri sales and they Hartford Oak Group Mosby advertised or Levasy marketed Apply 1996 their great. Maitland COLORS, Fleming car models jointly, although keeping 2005 Vista their respective brands. On 28 June 1926, Benz & Cie. Gypsum Lancaster Eudora and / DMG finally merged Cheap as the FLEXIBLE Daimler-Benz company, baptizing all of its cars Dealer Mercedes Auto Bad Benz, Burns as 4WD a brand honoring use, the most important model of the DMG Highland cars, the Maybach design / later / referred to as Springs Sale the 1902 Mercedes-35 hp, along with Atchison Allen the Corning Benz name. Karl Benz Effingham remained a member of the owned board of directors Espanol of Daimler-Benz drivetime, until SE his death in 1929, Morganville and at times his two sons Like also participated Drive Cheap / in the management FACTORY, of the company.nnIn 1890, mile Levassor and Armand Peugeot Bronson of France began producing vehicles with Wheels Daimler engines, and so laid the foundation of the reliable automotive SINGLE, /Financing industry in France. In 1891, Auguste truck Doriot and his Bonner Peugeot colleague Louis drive wagon. City Rigoulot completed Clean the longest trip by a fair gasoline-powered vehicle / when their self-designed Mission and built Daimler powered Peugeot 2012 Type here, 3 Blue completed 2,100 Village km (1,300 miles) from Valentigney / to Paris and Brest and / back again. Osawatomie They were attached Clyde to Marysville the first ParisBrestParis bicycle race, but finished 6 days after the winning cyclist, Charles Terront.nThe first design for an American REBATE, Horton car with a gasoline internal combustion engine was espanol / made in 1877 Point by George Selden of Rochester, New York. Park Washington Selden applied for a patent New for a car in 1879, but the patent application expired 1994 because the vehicle was never built. After a delay of sixteen years and a series Huron of attachments to his SE application, on 5 November 1895, Selden was granted a United States / patent (U.S. Patent 549,160) for a two-stroke Blue car engine, which hindered, more than encouraged, development of cars Fast in the United malo, States. His trucks, patent was challenged Motors Auto by Henry Ford and others, and overturned in 1911.nIn / 1893, the first running, gasoline-powered COLORS, American car was built and Deal road-tested Wheel Sale by the Duryea brothers of Springfield, Pre drivetime, Massachusetts. / Seat The first public run of the up Duryea Dove Motor Wagon took place on 21 September 1893, 2007 on Taylor Street in Metro Center Springfield. Seating AWD The Studebaker Automobile Company, subsidiary of a long-established wagon / and coach manufacturer, started to build mal, house, cars in 1897 and commenced Pick sales of electric vehicles in 1902 and gasoline vehicles in 1904.nIn Britain, there had been several attempts to build steam cars / with varying degrees Loan of success, with Thomas Internet Drive Rickett even attempting a production / run in 1860. Santler from 4dr Malvern is recognized in by the Veteran great. Car Club of Great Britain as having made the time first gasoline-powered auto, car in the country in 1894, followed by Credit 2000 Frederick William Lanchester in 1895, but these were both Clean one-offs. The first production vehicles Vehicle in Great Britain came from the Daimler Company, a company Finance founded by Harry J. Lawson in 1896, after purchasing the right to use the name of COUPE, the engines. buy Lawson's company made its first car in 1897, Credit and they bore the name Daimler.nIn 1892, German engineer Rudolf Diesel was granted Finance a patent for Bad a "New Rational Combustion Engine". In 1897, he built use, the first diesel engine. Steam-, electric-, and gasoline-powered vehicles competed for decades, with gasoline internal combustion Sarpy engines achieving dominance in the 1910s. Although Mile various pistonless rotary engine designs have good attempted Bad to compete with the Condition conventional piston and crankshaft design, only Mazda's Sport version of the Motors, Wankel engine has had more than Approval very limited success.nAll in all, it is estimated that over 100,000 patents American created the modern automobile and Credit motorcycle.nnnMass productionnnLarge-scale, production-line manufacturing of affordable cars was started by Ransom Olds in 1901 at his Oldsmobile factory in Lansing, Michigan and based upon stationary assembly line techniques pioneered by Marc Isambard Brunel at the Portsmouth Block Mills, England, in 1802. The assembly line style of mass production and interchangeable parts had been pioneered in the U.S. by Thomas Blanchard in 1821, at the Springfield Armory in Springfield, Massachusetts. This concept was greatly expanded by Henry Ford, beginning in 1913 with the world's first moving 1991 assembly line for cars at the Highland Park Ford Plant.nAs a result, Ford's cars came off the line in fifteen-minute intervals, much faster than previous methods, increasing productivity eightfold, while using less manpower (from 12.5-man-hours to 1 hour 33 minutes). It was so successful, paint became


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

chucchinchilla said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/ramona-2000-bmw-e39-m5-unusually/6816437857.html
> 
> 
> That color combo.:heart:


Good golly ****ing Molly!


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/issaquah-1984-vw-jetta-td-unrestored/6806332676.html

I didn't realize Mk1s are gold now.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VWVan said:


> 1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 2dr Coupe 16V - $8900
> https://vancouver.craigslist.org/pml/ctd/d/port-coquitlam-1987-volkswagen-scirocco/6799854446.html
> 
> 
> ...





vancouver.craigslist said:


>












Looks like my own car... :sly:


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Just found this pile of garbage in the bottom of two hundred and seven Topeka, KS cragslist ads.



LOL that reads like a Sniff Petrol fake ad. :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

https://springfield.craigslist.org/ctd/d/tulsa-2006-mercedes-e350-wagon/6819651828.html


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Icantdrive65 said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/issaquah-1984-vw-jetta-td-unrestored/6806332676.html
> 
> I didn't realize Mk1s are gold now.


To be fair that may be the cleanest extant A1 Jetta Turbodiesel.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

510!

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/cto/d/melrose-park-1981-datsun-510/6812055746.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1973-mercedes-220d-running/6791291550.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/hanover-park-1980-renault-lecar-r5-2/6810642989.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/whiting-1979-cadillac-seville/6810037715.html









Apparently some VW based kit car. Looks just like the "Comet" from older GTA games
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/lake-in-the-hills-puma-gtc/6784213490.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/cto/d/munster-honda-prelude/6798227346.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/cto/d/oklahoma-city-1970-renault-r16-ta/6797718290.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/elmwood-park-1971-toyota/6820074539.html


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

VWVan said:


> 1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 2dr Coupe 16V - $8900
> https://vancouver.craigslist.org/pml/ctd/d/port-coquitlam-1987-volkswagen-scirocco/6799854446.html
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly the guy doesn't even know what he's selling. Not an "automatic".


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://frederick.craigslist.org/cto/d/hagerstown-88-vw-scirocco-20-show-car/6797191802.html



> 88 VW Scirocco 2.0 show car - $25000 (Hagerstown)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

I always liked the look of the M45 -- here's a 15-year-old example with only 70K miles that looks pretty minty:

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org...03-infiniti-m45-clean-no-rust/6801491369.html










He's also asking top-dollar for it, but if I had the money and space for an older Japanese luxury car, I'd be tempted.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

dts said:


> I always liked the look of the M45


Me too, i always thought they looked like a modern take on traditional jaguars. :thumbup:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

1 owner B5 S4 in iconic Nogaro Blue. 
Even though I want my car to be another brand for the sake of trying something different, if something happened to my A6 today I'd buy this car right now because it's too good to pass up...but then again there's that green M5...










https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/chatsworth-2000-audi-s4-nogaro-blue/6785690220.html


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

chucchinchilla said:


> 1 owner B5 S4 in iconic Nogaro Blue.
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/chatsworth-2000-audi-s4-nogaro-blue/6785690220.html


This car seems like a great buy. 1 owner, looks like its been maintained, price is not outrageous. 

Yet its been listed for *2 months*, I feel like it should have been gone in a week.


I see it all the time on craigslist and other car sites... it makes me think there is something off-putting on these cars that you won't see until you actually go to look at it.


For example, this LS430 http://www.chicagoautoplace.com/veh...of-parking-sensors-bensenville-il-id-26542042

I have been watching this car for about two months or more, and the price has dropped from 11,900 to 8,888.
The vehicle looks like its in fantastic shape. 
-The Ecru interior which always looks dirty looks perfect on this car
-The paint looks like it matches all the way around

So what gives??


----------



## osin34 (Feb 4, 2009)

chucchinchilla said:


> 1 owner B5 S4 in iconic Nogaro Blue.
> Even though I want my car to be another brand for the sake of trying something different, if something happened to my A6 today I'd buy this car right now because it's too good to pass up...but then again there's that green M5...
> 
> 
> ...


If i was looking to start another build, i'd buy this car in a heartbeat.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Shameless plug here, the owner of this really needs this to go to a new home and I'd like it out of life life as well. BAT auction failed us, which looking at the Healey trend isn't surprising. I have been dealing with trying to sell this for him for nearly a year now and am at whits end. If anyone knows of a vintage British enthusiast please pass this along. Current craigslist posting *RIGHT HERE.* In all transparency the owner will accept $36,000 as bottom dollar price, show up on a sunny day and drive off it is turn key ready.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Shameless plug here, the owner of this really needs this to go to a new home and I'd like it out of life life as well. BAT auction failed us, which looking at the Healey trend isn't surprising.


For those of us not familiar what is the "Healy trend"?


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Sonderwunsch said:


> For those of us not familiar what is the "Healy trend"?


Quality condition 100's, 100-6's and 3000's aren't meeting reserves and bids are reaching about 60% of values. A few really nice cars have been sold for a song, it's really unfortunate as that brings down values across the board. But I get it, for the money there are certainly much better cars to be had. I'd never spend 40-50k on a 60 year old British car, but that's just me I'm a VW guy. Seems as these are well known but followed by few.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

@McMike said:


> Just found this pile of garbage in the bottom of two hundred and seven Topeka, KS cragslist ads.


Looks like when you "helped" me with my ad


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

88c900t said:


> Looks like when you "helped" me with my ad


Wow, people actually use Microsoft Edge?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> Wow, people actually use Microsoft Edge?


I think that's the default and locked browser on Library PCs.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Quality condition 100's, 100-6's and 3000's aren't meeting reserves and bids are reaching about 60% of values. A few really nice cars have been sold for a song, it's really unfortunate as that brings down values across the board. But I get it, for the money there are certainly much better cars to be had. I'd never spend 40-50k on a 60 year old British car, but that's just me I'm a VW guy. Seems as these are well known but followed by few.


i think the demographic that grew up when these cars were in their prime either have one already, had one already, or aren't interested. And, younger generations just don't hold them in as high esteem. Just wait until some IG kiddy makes a rap video with one and they will be all the rage again. :beer:


----------



## breakfasteatre (Sep 28, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/ramona-2000-bmw-e39-m5-unusually/6816437857.html
> 
> 
> That color combo.:heart:


suspiciously there is no photo of the front of the car


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Shameless plug here, the owner of this really needs this to go to a new home and I'd like it out of life life as well. BAT auction failed us, which looking at the Healey trend isn't surprising. I have been dealing with trying to sell this for him for nearly a year now and am at whits end. If anyone knows of a vintage British enthusiast please pass this along. Current craigslist posting *RIGHT HERE.* In all transparency the owner will accept $36,000 as bottom dollar price, show up on a sunny day and drive off it is turn key ready.


Send me some info on it privately 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Quality condition 100's, 100-6's and 3000's aren't meeting reserves and bids are reaching about 60% of values.


Hmm value is what people will pay, or what people will sell for so- :sly:

I know Dave_Car_Guy said C3 Corvettes have plateaued as well, I guess everything that’s not tier 1 is on that edge.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

MGQ said:


> Hmm value is what people will pay, or what people will sell for so- :sly:
> 
> I know Dave_Car_Guy said C3 Corvettes have plateaued as well, I guess everything that’s not tier 1 is on that edge.


I mean, most C3s are 74+ which are worthless. 



I found my Miata's twin! Although much cleaner than mine.


https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/ctd/d/tinley-park-1996-mazda-mx-5-miata/6820407419.html









5 speed diesel
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/montello-86-chevy-k5-blazer-m1009-cucv/6818540839.html


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Icantdrive65 said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/issaquah-1984-vw-jetta-td-unrestored/6806332676.html
> 
> I didn't realize Mk1s are gold now.


That is a nice example, and deserves good money for its condition. I think the prices have stayed pretty high for both Mk1 and 2's in the last 5+ years. It's kind of comforting to this owner of an 87 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

Want this so bad, but not for the asking price. This company sells some awesome cars
https://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/d/lafayette-2001-bmw-e46-m3-s54-swapped/6823791201.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> Want this so bad, but not for the asking price. This company sells some awesome cars
> https://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/d/lafayette-2001-bmw-e46-m3-s54-swapped/6823791201.html


This car has made it's rounds here before, I want to say in the BaT thread. I know I've seen it on these forums, and it's been within the last two months.


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

Cabin Pics said:


> This car has made it's rounds here before, I want to say in the BaT thread. I know I've seen it on these forums, and it's been within the last two months.


I believe that... definitely looks like something you would see on BAT. Looks very well done just not sure I could spend that much on something with 280k (estimated) chassis miles. I feel like it's been on the Denver CL for quite a while now


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Quality condition 100's, 100-6's and 3000's aren't meeting reserves and bids are reaching about 60% of values. A few really nice cars have been sold for a song, it's really unfortunate as that brings down values across the board. But I get it, for the money there are certainly much better cars to be had. I'd never spend 40-50k on a 60 year old British car, but that's just me I'm a VW guy. Seems as these are well known but followed by few.


Wow, I guess my dad got lucky. He sold a 3000 a couple of years ago in far far worse condition (project status) for 2/3 that price.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

88c900t said:


> I mean, most C3s are 74+ which are worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> I found my Miata's twin! Although much cleaner than mine.


My mistake, I meant the 63-67 corvettes have peaked, same era as the Harley.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> i think the demographic that grew up when these cars were in their prime either have one already, had one already, or aren't interested. And, younger generations just don't hold them in as high esteem. Just wait until some IG kiddy makes a rap video with one and they will be all the rage again. :beer:


I have a serious concern for the Healey Crowd. My dad has owned a '55 100S for the past 20 years and every Healey event we go to is full of aging people with no new blood. I've met many fellow Porsche 356 owners out there in their 20's and 30's like myself which I think is massively helped by the fact that Porsche still exists today and still promotes the older cars. Austin Healey hasn't existed as a brand for about 50 years now so sadly brand awareness is limited to a set population that's shrinks as time goes on. Thankfully dad's car continues to hold it's insanely high value but the question is for how much longer?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

88c900t said:


> 5 speed diesel
> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/montello-86-chevy-k5-blazer-m1009-cucv/6818540839.html


:heart:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

chucchinchilla said:


> I have a serious concern for the Healey Crowd. My dad has owned a '55 100S for the past 20 years and every Healey event we go to is full of aging people with no new blood. I've met many fellow Porsche 356 owners out there in their 20's and 30's like myself which I think is massively helped by the fact that Porsche still exists today and still promotes the older cars. Austin Healey hasn't existed as a brand for about 50 years now so sadly brand awareness is limited to a set population that's shrinks as time goes on. Thankfully dad's car continues to hold it's insanely high value but the question is for how much longer?


It's not just Austin Healey. The same can be said for many cars from the fifties. Yes, a '57 Chevy might always be worth something, but as a whole, I feel values are on a downward slope.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> It's not just Austin Healey. The same can be said for many cars from the fifties. Yes, a '57 Chevy might always be worth something, but as a whole, I feel values are on a downward slope.


Yeeeeees, sign me up! I'm 26, and I love those crazy American designs from the mid-late 50s. I'm hoping those Forward Look Chrysler prices start to drop soon.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org...g-lots-of-old-cars-and-trucks/6826126240.html

Interesting bunch of cars, I think most are unfortunately too far gone to really do anything with. The Volvo, Jeep and Acura might be in reasonable shape though, shame the Bronco looks a complete wreck.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

naiku said:


> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org...g-lots-of-old-cars-and-trucks/6826126240.html
> 
> Interesting bunch of cars, I think most are unfortunately too far gone to really do anything with. The Volvo, Jeep and Acura might be in reasonable shape though, shame the Bronco looks a complete wreck.


One thing to keep in mind..people typically park cars in fields like that when they're broken. In addition to the time/effort required to get a car that's been sitting in a field for XX years back in proper working order, you'll also have to address whatever issue put it there in the first place.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> One thing to keep in mind..people typically park cars in fields like that when they're broken. In addition to the time/effort required to get a car that's been sitting in a field for XX years back in proper working order, you'll also have to address whatever issue put it there in the first place.


Exactly why I am not touching any of them!! My wife told me today I should start to look for a project car that I can work on with my sons, no idea what to look for yet, but was just browsing CL to see what was on there. Kind of leaning towards an older pick up, but most are either already restored and missing the point in a project vehicle, or need way more work than I am experienced enough to tackle, let alone teach them.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

naiku said:


> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org...g-lots-of-old-cars-and-trucks/6826126240.html
> 
> Interesting bunch of cars, I think most are unfortunately too far gone to really do anything with. The Volvo, Jeep and Acura might be in reasonable shape though, shame the Bronco looks a complete wreck.


this ad looks really familiar. i swear ive seen that jeep on that make shift "lift" before


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

naiku said:


> Exactly why I am not touching any of them!! My wife told me today I should start to look for a project car that I can work on with my sons, no idea what to look for yet, but was just browsing CL to see what was on there. Kind of leaning towards an older pick up, but most are either already restored and missing the point in a project vehicle, or need way more work than I am experienced enough to tackle, let alone teach them.


This deserves it's own thread. :thumbup:opcorn:

Edit: My answer is get a rolling project like what we have (our VW Bus). Needs lots of work but is usable today meaning if we don't do something immediately we're not stuck with a big paperweight parked out front.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

How about a Ferrari powered Lancia located in San Francisco? Minus a casual mention in last week's Grand Tour, I had no idea this car existed.











> First shown at the Turin Auto Show in 1986, the Thema 8.32 was assembled at Lancia's San Paolo plant in Turin. Under the hood was a 2927 cc, Tipo F105L, Ferrari V8. Based on the unit used in the Ferrari 308 and in the Ferrari Mondial Quattrovalvole, it was modified to accommodate front wheel drive and retuned for more robust low and mid-range torque.


https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/ctd/d/san-francisco-1987-lancia-thema-832/6824203182.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Documented 1970 Chevelle SS454 LS5 Barn Find - $17500





























:screwy:


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> My answer is get a rolling project like what we have (our VW Bus). Needs lots of work but is usable today meaning if we don't do something immediately we're not stuck with a big paperweight parked out front.


That's the sort of thing I will be looking for, something we can drive around in, but slowly work on improving it and won't feel like we've gotten in over our heads with. If I remember, when we do pick something up, I'll be sure to start a thread, likely with the first post being "bought this vehicle, how do I fix this" 😀


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

naiku said:


> That's the sort of thing I will be looking for, something we can drive around in, but slowly work on improving it and won't feel like we've gotten in over our heads with. If I remember, when we do pick something up, I'll be sure to start a thread, likely with the first post being "bought this vehicle, how do I fix this" 😀


How about a thread where we help you find a project car? You never know what could be lurking out there.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

1968 Isuzu Bellett - $1200

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/cto/d/kamloops-1968-isuzu-bellett/6826769106.html












> 1968 Izusu Belett 1500
> 4D 4 Speed
> Very nice body
> Car needs restoring
> Very rare..


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

naiku said:


> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org...g-lots-of-old-cars-and-trucks/6826126240.html
> 
> Interesting bunch of cars, I think most are unfortunately too far gone to really do anything with. The Volvo, Jeep and Acura might be in reasonable shape though, shame the Bronco looks a complete wreck.





> Make an offer on what you like, but I will scrap them before I take less than $300 per car.


I think he's overestimating how much money he would get from scrapping a car...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

MGQ said:


> 1968 Isuzu Bellett - $1200
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/cto/d/kamloops-1968-isuzu-bellett/6826769106.html


mmm... that would be a fun build

I'd love to build one of these with like a nice 2.0 - 2.3L DOHC 4 cylinder with carbs or throttles. Wouldn't need more than 180hp to be amazing. Heck, even a Mazda BP or MZR-L with a bit of work would be great on a budget.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> How about a thread where we help you find a project car? You never know what could be lurking out there.


I might do that when ready to pick something up, I might keep it a surprise though, less pressure that way!! Something like this would be perfect... https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/strasburg-1954-chrysler-town-and/6809732114.html 

But, that's realistically going to be over budget, especially for something that is not running and may need a lot of work to get running again. I'd leave the exterior just like that though, looks awesome already. Most likely though it will be something more along the lines of this..... https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/springfield-1972-ford/6825782468.html 

Cheap, cheap parts and likely simple to work on. 



Stromaluski said:


> I think he's overestimating how much money he would get from scrapping a car...


Even more so when half the car is in fact rust.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

naiku said:


> But, that's realistically going to be over budget, especially for something that is not running and may need a lot of work to get running again. I'd leave the exterior just like that though, looks awesome already. Most likely though it will be something more along the lines of this..... https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/springfield-1972-ford/6825782468.html


Don't buy anything with lots of rust unless you really enjoy grinding, cutting, fabricating, patching, welding, priming, painting, etc. That Ford truck is not fun to drive. Trust me. I've driven a really good example of that same generation and it was awful: manual brakes with very long stopping distances, sloppy steering, slow acceleration even with a 351 Windsor.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> Don't buy anything with lots of rust unless you really enjoy grinding, cutting, fabricating, patching, welding, priming, painting, etc.


I will definitely be trying to avoid anything needing more than just cosmetic bodywork, I have no real experience with bodywork nor the tools to even attempt it. Mechanical work, interior work, cosmetic work, sure, bodywork, no thanks.




freedomgli said:


> That Ford truck is not fun to drive. Trust me. I've driven a really good example of that same generation and it was awful: manual brakes with very long stopping distances, sloppy steering, slow acceleration even with a 351 Windsor.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

1971 Ultra Rare Lotus Elan+2 S Coupe - $16999

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/laurys-station-1971-ultra-rare-lotus/6827773423.html


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Quality condition 100's, 100-6's and 3000's aren't meeting reserves and bids are reaching about 60% of values. A few really nice cars have been sold for a song, it's really unfortunate as that brings down values across the board. But I get it, for the money there are certainly much better cars to be had. I'd never spend 40-50k on a 60 year old British car, but that's just me I'm a VW guy. Seems as these are well known but followed by few.


I'm sure that I'll be dumped on but maybe they'll become so affordable that V8 swaps will happen again. Beautiful lines but only slightly better than MGTD performance.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

How about a low mileage C4 Corvette? Price is firm.

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/mesa-44k-mile-4-corvette/6829181447.html


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Sonderwunsch said:


>


I wonder how bad the master leather jacket is weathered?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Sonderwunsch said:


> How about a low mileage C4 Corvette? Price is firm.
> 
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/mesa-44k-mile-4-corvette/6829181447.html


well that's depressing


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Chapel said:


> mmm... that would be a fun build
> 
> I'd love to build one of these with like a nice 2 rotor. Wouldn't need more than 180hp to be amazing. Heck, even a Mazda BP or MZR-L with a bit of work would be great on a budget.


FTFY

I'm visiting family in California, my go-to CL search is anything before 1970. In NC it's usually restored muscle cars, trucks, bugs or complete wrecks. Not much in-between. Here in California there's wayyyyyy more stuff in all conditions. I guess if you are just off the coast the climate is really easy on old iron.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Sonderwunsch said:


> How about a low mileage C4 Corvette? Price is firm.
> 
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/mesa-44k-mile-4-corvette/6829181447.html


Only needs $15,000 in repairs to be a nice $8,000 car!


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

I didn't know these were a thing
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/wilmington-convertible-1-of-608-in-this/6829012146.html









Dat rollbar...


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Your photos aren't even good enough for me to ridicule you with. Folsom... Yep, this makes sense.








https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/folsom-74-chevrolet-caprice-convertible/6824354296.html

Free candy!








https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/wilmington-philadelphia-phillies-phan/6828621241.html


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Much want!!! Also - does anyone know if you could get a 2-door RAV4 in AWD? With stick?

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/minneapolis-rare-door-toyota-rav4/6821971202.html


















Those seats :heart:


----------



## alpastor (Dec 8, 2018)

Not craigslist but would. Maybe not for 20 grand but still seems fun. Unmolested with low miles. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264178417563


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

2 potentially fun offroad toys, depending on your budget.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/north-aurora-1992-subaru-loyale/6828572344.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/bensenville-lifted-1990-honda-acty/6827014636.html









Found my twin.

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/tyro-1990-mazda-rx7-fc-s5-convertible/6830606828.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/elmwood-park-fiat-stada-ritmo-65-euro/6828327528.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/willowbrook-turbo-awd-wagon-1989-audi/6826848587.html









A couple very clean ones

https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/d/justice-2000-subaru-forester-wagon-awd/6826677607.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/d/plainfield-1991-miata-mx-5/6823545996.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

alpastor said:


> Not craigslist but would. Maybe not for 20 grand but still seems fun. Unmolested with low miles.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264178417563


Wow. V8, floor shift and rally gauges? About as good as it gets from the factory.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Number of cylinders - 8
Transmission - Manual

Update search results....

1983 Mustang GT









https://springfield.craigslist.org/cto/d/springfield-1983-ford-mustang-gt-hb-50/6815792548.html

1982 Mustang GT









https://springfield.craigslist.org/cto/d/springfield-1982-mustang-gt/6823050446.html

1998 WS6









https://fayar.craigslist.org/ctd/d/joplin-1998-pontiac-trans-am-ws6-57-ls1/6828764124.html

2008 M3









https://springfield.craigslist.org/cto/d/ozark-2008-bmw-m3-coupe-e92-manual-6/6814717292.html

1989 Mustang GT









https://loz.craigslist.org/cto/d/macks-creek-1989-fox-body-mustang/6827410424.html

1988 Mustang GT









https://columbiamo.craigslist.org/ctd/d/savannah-1988-ford-mustang-convertible/6825532532.html

So everyone, what color would you like your Fox Body? Red? Or black with red? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

88c900t said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/willowbrook-turbo-awd-wagon-1989-audi/6826848587.html


 :heart: 
Would only be better if it was a 1991 (last year of the car, and only year for the 20v (3B) motor.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

cuppie said:


> :heart:
> Would only be better if it was a 1991 (last year of the car, and only year for the 20v (3B) motor.


sad story bro: I went down to Chicago to look at a 91 Avant, 5-spd. I wanted to love it but was completely underwhelmed. It felt so heavy. It was probably pretty quick but didn't feel that way. I was expecting this warbling, powerful 5-cyl and it was just sort sedate with a gentle, constant shove. No rush of boost and little noise. It did have the bitchin QUATTRO defroster wires, though.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Much want!!! Also - does anyone know if you could get a 2-door RAV4 in AWD? With stick?
> 
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/minneapolis-rare-door-toyota-rav4/6821971202.html
> 
> ...


Yes, they did sell the 1st gen Rav4 in all wheel drive manual form.
But I'm not sure that one is awd.
(see the RAV2 tag? RAV4 stood for "Recreational Activity Vehicle: 4-wheel drive" RAV2 is a joke imo)
When you realize the 1st gen rav4 was based loosely on the Celica.. which was also available in all wheel drive.. it's not that surprising.
The original Rav4 really was something new in the market.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MAC said:


> Only needs $15,000 in repairs to be a nice $8,000 car!


Or.....


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Yes, they did sell the 1st gen Rav4 in all wheel drive manual form.
> But I'm not sure that one is awd.
> (see the RAV2 tag? RAV4 stood for "Recreational Activity Vehicle: 4-wheel drive" RAV2 is a joke imo)
> When you realize the 1st gen rav4 was based loosely on the Celica.. which was also available in all wheel drive.. it's not that surprising.
> The original Rav4 really was something new in the market.


My mom had a 1996 RAV4, 4 door, that was a stick shift and had manual windows, etc. She bought it new. It was 4x4 but not all time 4x4. You had to put it in AWD/4x4 mode.

In 1998 she upgraded to a nicer RAV4, with electric windows, a sunroof, things like that, still had a manual transmission. This one operated the same - Not full time AWD, had to engage the transfer case.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Yes, they did sell the 1st gen Rav4 in all wheel drive manual form.
> But I'm not sure that one is awd.
> (see the RAV2 tag? RAV4 stood for "Recreational Activity Vehicle: 4-wheel drive" RAV2 is a joke imo)
> When you realize the 1st gen rav4 was based loosely on the Celica.. which was also available in all wheel drive.. it's not that surprising.
> The original Rav4 really was something new in the market.


Also since they came with the 3S engine from the factory, apparently the almighty 3SGTE fits in easily with any associated AWD you might need, one of my dream sleepers:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

chopWet said:


>


This just made my Element's winky hard. Thanks for posting :heart:


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/d/prescott-trade-classic-awd-caravan-woody/6809557528.html


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> 2008 M3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s like seeing a promiscuous woman that you REALLY want to have fun with, but knowing there’s no way she doesn’t have VD


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Skycart said:


> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/d/prescott-trade-classic-awd-caravan-woody/6809557528.html


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

> E92_M3.jpg





thegave said:


> It’s like seeing a promiscuous woman that you REALLY want to have fun with, but knowing there’s no way she doesn’t have VD


why do you say that? it looks like a nicely maintained, low-ish miles e92. what am i missing?  i've been going back and forth between an E92/93 and an F22/23


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> why do you say that? it looks like a nicely maintained, low-ish miles e92. what am i missing?  i've been going back and forth between an E92/93 and an F22/23


This:



> title status: rebuilt
> 
> It has a "Prior Salvage" title due to a collision to the front. I did the work myself. Replaced the carbon fiber core support, bumper, left fender, hood and left headlight. The accident was minor. No airbags deployed. It doesn't have any problems at all.


----------



## Schrodinger's Rattle (Mar 29, 2018)

Weird haul around me today.
Midgets!
One good:








https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/d/columbus-mg-midget-1972/6831202685.html

Two or so not good:








https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/d/ashville-1975-mg-midget-and-1975-mg/6822295891.html

1980 Dodge Midnight Express
Lotus Super 7 Clone
Meanest Civic I've seen in awhile
...and a temptress?








1991 Audi 200 Quattro Avant 20V, which I didn't even know existed


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/boonsboro-porsche-gtp3-su-tube-frame/6831616258.html



> Porsche GTP3/SU Tube Frame Race car - $400000 (boonsboro)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I like a lot of things about this car other than the unfortunate paint job. Imagine if if was all black or dark grey. How mean would that look?

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/greenbelt-pampena-built-3000gt-vr4/6827380727.html



> Pampena built 3000GT VR4 - $20000 (Greenbelt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/cedarburg-datsun-roadster-1600/6831250531.html









https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/pembine-1967-toyota-corona-1900-must/6815789566.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

88c900t said:


> https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/pembine-1967-toyota-corona-1900-must/6815789566.html


Reminds me of the A.Wilder Polizei saga

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3035254#/topics/3035254

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...&p=38572185&viewfull=1#/topics/3237404?page=1


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> Number of cylinders - 8
> Transmission - Manual
> 
> Update search results....
> ...


I thought all the 5ohs had the dual exhaust. Or maybe has some custom job so that it looks like a poopy 4 cylinder from behind.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

VWVan said:


> I thought all the 5ohs had the dual exhaust. Or maybe has some custom job so that it looks like a poopy 4 cylinder from behind.


Most of the cars you see with dual exhaust are aftermarket kits.

I believe the above car is stock.


----------



## 3STAT3 (Feb 28, 2017)

Get em while they're hot!! Where else you gonna find curbed up stock F-150 wheels for $1200?!?! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
https://medford.craigslist.org/wto/d/medford-genuine-ford-f150-rims-barely/6826027098.html


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

New challenge, find a trashier pic than this:








https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/triangle-1986-chevy-camaro-z28/6824822040.html
Of course it's a Camaro


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

VWVan said:


> I thought all the 5ohs had the dual exhaust. Or maybe has some custom job so that it looks like a poopy 4 cylinder from behind.


True dual exhaust didn't start until 1986.
1985 had a dual outlet(one on each side), but it was a single exhaust system.
1982-84 had a single exhaust with dual outlets on one side.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

1967 Citroen 2CV...8

https://southbend.craigslist.org/cto/d/tippecanoe-1967-citroen-2cv/6832989681.html


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Baltimoron said:


> New challenge, find a trashier pic than this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got you:
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/gaithersburg-1973-dodge-motorhome-rv/6819134907.html










EDIT: I really wish I had time and the resources (mostly money) to buy and finish these:
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/herndon-1976-audi-fox-t-motor-swap/6794349356.html


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

t_white said:


> I really wish I had time and the resources (mostly money) to buy and finish these:
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/herndon-1976-audi-fox-t-motor-swap/6794349356.html












That parking garage in the pictures of the tan one looks familiar... I think it's parked in the parking garage at VWoA in Herndon. An employee, or do they hold meets there for enthusiasts?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

1995 Eddie Bauer Ed. Bronco... $2500
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1995-ford-bronco-eddie-bauer/6835348184.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> 1995 Eddie Bauer Ed. Bronco... $2500


Now that is a rare find! ‘95 Broncos are relatively rare already, being the second to last model year of production for a truck that was very long in the tooth. Eddie Bauer Explorers are a rare sight to behold. But it’s exceptionally rare to see a Bronco version of this trim package.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

freedomgli said:


> Now that is a rare find! ‘95 Broncos are relatively rare already, being the second to last model year of production for a truck that was very long in the tooth. Eddie Bauer Explorers are a rare sight to behold. But it’s exceptionally rare to see a Bronco version of this trim package.


So what your saying is i should get it, fix the issues, shine it up and throw it on BAT and profit? :laugh:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> So what your saying is i should get it, fix the issues, shine it up and throw it on BAT and profit? :laugh:


I have heard several different car "investors" mention that the original Broncos are just about at their limit and now the newer Broncos are going to start going up. Same thing with several pickup trucks. That would probably be a decent choice to choose from.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> That parking garage in the pictures of the tan one looks familiar... I think it's parked in the parking garage at VWoA in Herndon. An employee, or do they hold meets there for enthusiasts?


It does appear to be at VWoA. Map location is a good indicator as well.

Most likely an employee car or something. They do hold a few car meets/C&C's a year there. It's usually a really good turn out.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

https://janesville.craigslist.org/cto/d/springfield-1975-fiat-x19/6834423054.html









manual 
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/thiensville-bmw-i-4-door-sedan/6832588711.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1988-bmw-535is/6832968737.html










https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1988-mazda-323-gtx-turbo-4wd/6833524003.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Fortunately that GTX has the normal gauges versus the insane video game digital gauges like the one I test drove back in the day.
I am sure they are all non-op now.










And the Bronco has a 351.
Yes.. whatever the question is, yes.
That be a rare fish indeed.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://billings.craigslist.org/cto/d/laurel-bmw-death-cart/6823618360.html


> 2019 bmw m3 buggy RWD 5speed push to start two sets of rims I have the hood and the fenders and the old trunk lid and tail lights dmv took the title because of the modifications but all you gotta do is get it re vin


*Foreshadowing intensifies*

https://jalopnik.com/man-dies-after-crash-in-home-built-honda-civic-based-ka-1825681533


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

RR factory built limo anyone?









https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/gray-court-price-reduced-on-this-1989/6797795922.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> https://billings.craigslist.org/cto/d/laurel-bmw-death-cart/6823618360.html
> 
> 
> *Foreshadowing intensifies*
> ...


Oh that looks totally safe.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Ooo...

https://york.craigslist.org/ctd/d/york-1964-porsche-356c-coupe/6836781266.html



















It's funny, this place is like an ordinary shady used car lot, but they have a lot of cool stuff pop up all the time, too.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

I think they swapped the 4 and 2 in the price of that 356 :screwy:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Fortunately that GTX has the normal gauges versus the insane video game digital gauges like the one I test drove back in the day.
> I am sure they are all non-op now.
> .


Wow. That doesn't look like one design that aged well. 

Reminds me both of the Nissan NX2000 cluster










And from the Buick Reatta. Which might be one of the best digital designs from the era, honestly.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Oh that looks totally safe.


hahaha Just re-vin it dude! totally legal! :laugh:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Corvair turbo spyder. No pics. $4000. 

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/ridgeway-corvair-monza-spyder/6834934786.html

Cheap but rusty S4. 

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/madison-2000-audi-s4/6824372150.html









And another TT manual audi. Even cheaper. 

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/new-glarus-awd-audi-quattro-twin-turbo/6823371406.html


----------



## Engineer90 (Feb 14, 2016)

Not CL, but on the local FB marketplace...


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

I have history with this _exact_ car, you can read it here:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5515739-The-car-enthusiast-thread-All-topics-are-fair-game-you-just-need-to-love-cars-(since-TCL-doesn-t)/page752
https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1994-saab-900-turbo-convertible/6839919297.html










https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/manitowoc-audi-v-turbo-quattro/6840892289.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/d/kankakee-1985-monte-carlo-ss/6838583185.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/elmwood-park-daf-44-type-2/6838723886.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, you do not see these things in clean, non-stanced condition like this.

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/philadelphia-1995-vw-golf-gti-vr6-mk3/6842559675.html


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

r_fostoria said:


> Wow, you do not see these things in clean, non-stanced condition like this.
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/philadelphia-1995-vw-golf-gti-vr6-mk3/6842559675.html




I bet it's not as clean as the photos make out to be. I see rust on the bottom of the fender and I bet there's plenty more of it elsewhere. If it wasn't rusty and the mileage was correct, I bet it would bring in double on BaT.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


> Wow, you do not see these things in clean, non-stanced condition like this.


Minus the smoker's vents, it looks to be pretty nice.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

r_fostoria said:


> Wow, you do not see these things in clean, non-stanced condition like this.
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/philadelphia-1995-vw-golf-gti-vr6-mk3/6842559675.html


I can go take a look. About a mile from my office. I see some rust and I'm also always suspicious of "clean" cars in Philly that still have out of state inspection on them. This one has an NJ sticker on the windshield.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

VadGTI said:


> I bet it's not as clean as the photos make out to be. I see rust on the bottom of the fender and I bet there's plenty more of it elsewhere. If it wasn't rusty and the mileage was correct, I bet it would bring in double on BaT.


Oh yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> I can go take a look. About a mile from my office. I see some rust and I'm also always suspicious of "clean" cars in Philly that still have out of state inspection on them. This one has an NJ sticker on the windshield.


I have become spoiled. At that price I would expect it to be rust free. But rust is rare now that I have moved away from the moisture and salt.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I have become spoiled. At that price I would expect it to be rust free. But rust is rare now that I have moved away from the moisture and salt.


You're just beating me up today after I said I wouldn't be driving much anymore. :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> You're just beating me up today after I said I wouldn't be driving much anymore. :laugh:


This would be perfect to sit on a random street somewhere and jump start when you don't feel like walking for 45 minutes.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> You're just beating me up today after I said I wouldn't be driving much anymore.


I lived in state college for a while and was glad when I finally moved back south. I have grown to love land and rust free cars.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I lived in state college for a while and was glad when I finally moved back south. I have grown to love land and rust free cars.


I'm not gonna lie, being able to buy rust free premium trucks with no rust is superb.

Hell, I'm having a hard time dealing with the little bit of surface rust my E46 has. It was garage kept in Chicago.

Should be taken care of soon.

This is the first vehicle I've knowingly bought with rust on it. The underbody is perfect, it's all cosmetic.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1972 Range Rover 2-door 6x6

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113688300119


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1991 Mercedes-Benz 190E Evo II DTM Replica

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283404620274


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1989 Ford Escort S2 RS Turbo. This car is so dang proper. People who grew up reading Max Power magazine will know what’s up. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303098657817


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Cheap 5 speed 928

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/burnett-1979-porsche-928/6842781458.html









Imported polo
https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/mundelein-volkswagen-polo/6844872379.html









https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/milwaukee-2001-audi-tt-conv-6sp-225hp/6843199195.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/evanston-ae86/6841901084.html









Very clean, original, manual GT
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/cto/d/whiting-1989-ford-mustang-50/6842890606.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

But seriously, I'm tempted to throw an offer at the 928 or that cheap S4 I posted a couple pages back.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

$125k VT 356




https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/barre-porsche-356-notch-outlaw-no-rust/6829909976.html


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> 1989 Ford Escort S2 RS Turbo. This car is so dang proper. People who grew up reading Max Power magazine will know what’s up.


That's really nice looking. I wish I had known in my teenage years how much those would be worth now, back then (mid to late 90's) you could pick them up for around £1000 or so. Same with things like the Sierra Cosworth, Sapphire Cosworth and many other hot hatches from that era. OK, not as clean as that one for sale, but clean enough that in today's world they would make you a nice profit!! Former Max Power reader, who with his friends used to head to junk yards looking for XR3i / RS Turbo wheels, seats etc. to swap onto base model Escorts / Fiestas.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

They had one touch windows in 1986?

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/mount-horeb-1986-honda-accord-lxi-5/6847746240.html









https://rockford.craigslist.org/cto/d/rockford-1982-chevy-citation-x11/6847756857.html










https://wausau.craigslist.org/cto/d/port-edwards-ezgo-truck-1000-cc/6847862609.html


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

88c900t said:


> Very clean, original, manual GT
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/cto/d/whiting-1989-ford-mustang-50/6842890606.html


That is a LX. Looks pretty good for the price too.
If only it were a notch.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

88c900t said:


> They had one touch windows in 1986?


Yep. It was a mechanical detent that held the switch, but still auto down.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

88c900t said:


> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/mount-horeb-1986-honda-accord-lxi-5/6847746240.html


Had an 87 hatchback of that same color, 5 speed. Loved that car. Low cowl, big round gauges, handled beautifully, tons of room in the hatch. I remember being excited about this being my first car with 'low profile' tires - 60s. 

:heart::heart:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> 1989 Ford Escort S2 RS Turbo. This car is so dang proper. People who grew up reading Max Power magazine will know what’s up.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303098657817


:thumbup: Dang proper no doubt!

Bonus points for James Hunt sexbreakfast decal.

Well kept and clean clean clean!

Tastefully modded too.



I have a few issues of Max Power, it was just too bonkers to pass up at the newsstand because it was so over-the-top that it was entertaining,
I mean they did a drunkdrive vs. drugdrive comparo LOL which was ridiculously amusing, and of course,always half-nekkid girls too.










But the popularity of titles like that also did their own damage as the editor of the long-running Cars & Car Conversions pointed out in a farewell note (2003),
which I will quote below.

I LOL'd at the description "lads mag"...
:laugh:


> CCC Folds (and I'm not just talking about down the crease in the middle)
> 
> RIP CCC - It looks all but certain that CCC - that's Cars and Car Conversions magazine - has reached the finish line.
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Not my cup of tea, but I assume these are getting rare?
V6 manual Passat wagon?
This a B5.5?
Those poor headlights.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/morristown-2003-vw-passat-wagon/6845602317.html



> 2003 VW Passat Wagon - $2800 (Morristown)
> 
> 2003 VW Passat Wagon 145k miles. 5speed 6cy with a sunroof. Everything works good. Clean car. Call or text show contact info


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Not my cup of tea, but I assume these are getting rare?
> V6 manual Passat wagon?
> This a B5.5?
> Those poor headlights.
> ...


 That is a B5.5, yes. Not the most common combo (wagon / MT); but, I think less unicorny than a 1.8T 5MT 4Mo wagon (such want!), or a W8 6MT wagon.....


----------



## acs118 (Mar 17, 2015)

*GTI*



r_fostoria said:


> Wow, you do not see these things in clean, non-stanced condition like this.
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/philadelphia-1995-vw-golf-gti-vr6-mk3/6842559675.html




Posting had been deleted. What was the asking price?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

VT1.8T said:


> $125k VT 356
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That price.











I get the seller needs the money for a legit reason but $125,000 is nowhere near reality for that car because...

-Non original paint color
-Incorrect interior carpet, seats, color
-Non original motor
-Car was restored 44 years ago
-Notchbacks are rare but not that valuable in the 356 world
-Hagerty tool puts top end of these cars at $65K, even including margin of error this car is nowhere near that condition, I peg it at a condition 3 which puts it at $36K


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

acs118 said:


> Posting had been deleted. What was the asking price?


I think it was like $4500 or something around there.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I was looking at TDI's and came across this Audi A4 TDI.

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/bnc/ctd/d/new-westminster-audi-a4-quattro-tdi-6/6849951416.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> That price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed. Yeah, it's mean and some people like them, but I've always found them to be hideous. I would've loved to have sold it for that so I could go out and buy a proper coupe, though! 

Weren't all of the notchbacks Karmann coupes? I know at least the majority were, but I'm thinking it's 100%.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

VWVan said:


> I was looking at TDI's and came across this Audi A4 TDI.
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.org/bnc/ctd/d/new-westminster-audi-a4-quattro-tdi-6/6849951416.html


Gah, fix that corner light!


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Makes me happy that I can still find low mileage, unmolested Fahrenheit GTIs and GLIs :') Tempted to pick one up instead of something new and forgo the car payment for the next few years.

2007 VW Jetta GLI Fahrenheit #6 ($7200)
https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/new-palestine-2007-vw-jetta-gli/6849131275.html


> 2007 Volkswagen Jetta GLI Fahrenbheit, Low miles, excellent condition. Always garaged, PERFECTLY maintained. 71,461 miles. 6 speed, cruise, tilt, sunroof, heated mirrors, power seat, heated seats, high end sound system, new tires, alloy wheels, Lahmborgini Yellow, rear seats fold down, pass through arm rest, tinted windows,
> Weathertech floor matts front and back and trunk matt.


2007 VW Golf GTI Fahrenheit ($6950)
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/...7-gti-fahrenheit-rare-to-find/6846454783.html


> Selling my 2007 VW GTI Fahrenheit (Limited Edition 719/1200). Clean in and out, no odors or stains. Drives excellently, gears shift perfectly with the dual clutch transmission system. A lot of room inside, and on the back seats. Luxury salon, nice looking rims, AC, AM/FM Radio, heated front seats. New battery. Great tires. Zero rust. MUST SEE. Asking 6950 obo.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> Fixed. Yeah, it's mean and some people like them, but I've always found them to be hideous. I would've loved to have sold it for that so I could go out and buy a proper coupe, though!
> 
> Weren't all of the notchbacks Karmann coupes? I know at least the majority were, but I'm thinking it's 100%.


They were built by Karmann but one year was just a cabrio with a hardtop welded in place, second one was a modded T6 body. Because of the earlier body being a cabrio with the top welded in place, a lot of folks just cut the top off and converted it to a cabrio w/removable hardtop. Note you can't do that with the '62's. So why build a car that isn't a proper coupe and isn't a proper cab? Without any research on this but knowing how Porsche worked back then, my guess is they had an oversupply of cabrio bodies but couldn't build enough coupes so they just put two and two together and voila.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Suzuki Grand Viagra

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/citrus-heights-02-suzuki-grand-viagra/6850908566.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chris_V said:


> Suzuki Grand Viagra
> 
> https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/citrus-heights-02-suzuki-grand-viagra/6850908566.html


Looks like someone's autocorrect has some other word memorized.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^:laugh: Wonder why he felt the need to include a selfie. And who takes one like that anyway


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

DUB0RA said:


> ^^^ Wonder why he felt the need to include a selfie. And who takes one like that anyway


It is also a dating profile.
That is why his **** is showing


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Someone buy this!

Rebuilt engine/trans, New clutch $4000. 

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/fond-du-lac-1985-toyota-supra-5-speed/6855367373.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

88c900t said:


> Someone buy this!
> 
> Rebuilt engine/trans, New clutch $4000.
> 
> https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/fond-du-lac-1985-toyota-supra-5-speed/6855367373.html


On a scale from 1-dust how bad do you think the rust is?

Best honest.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Cabin Pics said:


> On a scale from 1-dust how bad do you think the rust is?
> 
> Best honest.


The price is suspiciously good but it looks clean. As good as my Z31 and probably better than my RX7 ( I just emptied out 5 years of dust and dead leaves from the LF fender:facepalm


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't see them in this condition anymore:

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/beverly-hills-super-clean-1995-caprice/6853826540.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

kickapoo said:


> Don't see them anymore:


ftfy


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> It is also a dating profile.
> That is why his **** is showing


Wait, is that his thumb or his member?! So confused.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Its the perfect summer car guys, cmon!

https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/d/oakdale-perfect-summer-car/6856301266.html


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

88c900t said:


> Someone buy this!
> 
> Rebuilt engine/trans, New clutch $4000.
> 
> https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/fond-du-lac-1985-toyota-supra-5-speed/6855367373.html


This is what I thought VW was shooting for with the second generation Scirocco. Liked neither.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> Fixed. Yeah, it's mean and some people like them, but I've always found them to be hideous. I would've loved to have sold it for that so I could go out and buy a proper coupe, though!
> 
> Weren't all of the notchbacks Karmann coupes? I know at least the majority were, but I'm thinking it's 100%.



Both of you bite your tongues! Notchback 356s are cool!

(full disclosure, I've owned a 924 and a Superbeetle)


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

how do you feel about rat rods...with backup cameras?

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/wendell-1928-ford-rat-rod/6849955440.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh wow, a Suzuki Samurai. Don't see those too often!

https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/gettysburg-suzuki-samurai/6860674394.html


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Love that the flathead pipes have rain caps!


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

engine swap anyone?

Concorde engine w/ afterburner
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Concorde-Turbo-Jet-Engine-Complete-with-Afterburner-/113701876820


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This might make a good radwood car.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/kingsport-1982-mercedes-benz-380sel/6845579957.html



> 1982 Mercedes-Benz 380SEL !!!REDUCED!!! - $6000 (Kingsport, TN)
> 
> 1982 Mercedes 380SEL
> condition: excellent
> ...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

MGQ said:


> Both of you bite your tongues! Notchback 356s are cool!
> 
> (full disclosure, I've owned a 924 and a Superbeetle)


Hey, I _like_ 924s and Super Beetles! :laugh:


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

How about a town car with 4,000 original miles?

Last call for the panther platform!


https://reading.craigslist.org/cto/d/reading-2000-lincoln-town-car-4215/6850644467.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> This might make a good radwood car.
> 
> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/kingsport-1982-mercedes-benz-380sel/6845579957.html
> 
> ...


Oh man, I want that bad.


----------



## Schrodinger's Rattle (Mar 29, 2018)

Not sure how I feel about this









Cheap old Capri with crank wobble


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Want. 

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/evanston-1991-honda-beat-rare-rhd-kei/6851997235.html


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> That price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about this 1961 T5 Super https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/morrisville-1961-porsche-356-t5-super/6856944196.html


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Low mileage miata, price seems high, though I don't know miata values



https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/underhill-center-mazda-miata/6861977421.html


just found a more expensive 20 yo miata



https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/hudson-mazda-miata/6841910013.html


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

88c900t said:


> Want.
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/evanston-1991-honda-beat-rare-rhd-kei/6851997235.html


Ok that is both cheap and small enough I could maybe hide it in the garage without the Mrs. noticing. Awesome find!

Oh, and I'll need to sawzall my legs off to drive it. #worthit


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Not really a find, but still interesting stuff:

*Craigslist to Charge $5 to List a Car For Sale Starting April 15
The free-for-fall in Craigslist's used car section is coming to an end next week.*

https://www.thedrive.com/news/27403/craigslist-to-charge-5-to-list-a-car-for-sale-starting-april-15


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

That kinda sucks but hopefully cuts way down on the multiple listings of the same piece of s*** used car dealers like to post.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NotFast said:


> Not really a find, but still interesting stuff:
> 
> *Craigslist to Charge $5 to List a Car For Sale Starting April 15
> The free-for-fall in Craigslist's used car section is coming to an end next week.*
> ...


1) Probably be a special price for dealers and thus it will be swamped with mostly dealers.
2) Private sellers will migrate to FB and other sites where it will be harder to locate them.
3) Private sellers will list their cars on CL under other headings like "general items". Making them harder to find.

Overall, this isn't really good news except it might cut out scam listings.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry there was already a thread on this but @McMike can't speel corecttly

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ng-To-List-Vehicles&p=113253927#post113253927


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That honda kei car deal is hard to beat.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

DUB0RA said:


> That kinda sucks but hopefully cuts way down on the multiple listings of the same piece of s*** used car dealers like to post.


And the guy selling rusted to trash classics at mint prices. "It's restorable! One just like it sold for $300k at auction!"


----------



## Schrodinger's Rattle (Mar 29, 2018)

BRealistic said:


> That honda kei car deal is hard to beat.


Aye, it has all the signs of being really well taken care of. Usually the tops are wrecked, bumpers visibly bleached, and the seats torn up. Often they are modded hilariously but poorly, but this one looks totally stock, besides wheel and shift knob.
Not a lot of miles, either, so if the timing belt is recent, that's a GO for interested parties.


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

This converted 4thgen Camaro https://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/d/k1-custom-may-trade/6849631779.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Lithium Lotus said:


> This converted 4thgen Camaro https://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/d/k1-custom-may-trade/6849631779.html


I thought 3rd gens had they ridiculously blocky interior? Was there a facelift or is this a 4th gen swap? :Confused:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

A.Wilder said:


> I thought 3rd gens had they ridiculously blocky interior? Was there a facelift or is this a 4th gen swap? :Confused:


I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking at either. That's definitely a 4th Gen interior, but the A and B-pillars and door glass look like a 3rd gen















































4th Gen door glass isn't straight cut at the back like 3rd gen is (below)



















Are 4th gen interior swaps into 3rd gens a thing that I'm learning about today?


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/camarillo-1987-volkswagen-jetta-coupe/6865405636.html










Shameless Plug. Buy this car or I'll shoot a dog.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Does FB Marketplace count? Because I have no words for this......


https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2323889584565606/


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice of them to cover the plate in one picture but not cover it in another. Now I will track them down and steal it.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Decent cabby. Never gotten into old VWs before but a cab might be a good place to start.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/downers-grove-vw-cabrio/6865665809.html


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

whalemingo said:


> Shameless Plug. Buy this car or I'll shoot a dog.


That’s a beauty! I think you won’t have to hurt any animals.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

whalemingo said:


> https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/camarillo-1987-volkswagen-jetta-coupe/6865405636.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very nice.. but suxs about the tranny.










Which may be why it survived (didn't get bought and heavily modded/beat on)


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Believe it or not the 010 is not a bad trans. Sure it's auto, but they can take lots of power. In this instance it's mated with a motor that makes under 100hp and the car is slow no matter what transmission you had on it. That's why it's not really too bad on this car. The reason for it's survival though is that a nice little old lady owned it from new, until she died. Then the car was bought from an estate sale. The car was serviced at the same VW dealer for over 25 years.



Dave_Car_Guy said:


> That’s a beauty! I think you won’t have to hurt any animals.


Thanks. I'm hoping someone who loves it as much as I have picks it up. I have a Cabby that's almost this clean too, that I'm also selling.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

It might sell better in stock form.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> It might sell better in stock form.


I don't build stock cars though, and I don't have em for the resale value or ease of sale. If someone wants to put it back to stock it shouldn't be too hard, but it goes against everything I believe in and hold dear.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

88c900t said:


> Decent cabby. Never gotten into old VWs before but a cab might be a good place to start.
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/downers-grove-vw-cabrio/6865665809.html


Do it. We are absolutely loving ours. This will be the second summer and I just took it out yesterday for the first real cruise this year. Such a fun car and brings a smile to many faces. I got thumbs up from two different people yesterday. :thumbup:

I think it will definitely be a future classic. Buying in now is the perfect time.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

whalemingo said:


> https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/camarillo-1987-volkswagen-jetta-coupe/6865405636.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is sweet. Nice work.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

whalemingo said:


> I don't build stock cars though, and I don't have em for the resale value or ease of sale. If someone wants to put it back to stock it shouldn't be too hard, but it goes against everything I believe in and hold dear.


Making more money goes against everything you believe in and hold dear?

But I understand.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

UncleJB said:


> Do it. We are absolutely loving ours. This will be the second summer and I just took it out yesterday for the first real cruise this year. Such a fun car and brings a smile to many faces. I got thumbs up from two different people yesterday. :thumbup:
> 
> I think it will definitely be a future classic. Buying in now is the perfect time.


After I posted it, I noticed the rust peeking out the rear flares. But at least the pinch welds look clean.

The modest 90 hp is a deterrent, but a VR swapped one must be an absolute riot.


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

88c900t said:


> After I posted it, I noticed the rust peeking out the rear flares. But at least the pinch welds look clean.
> 
> The modest 90 hp is a deterrent, but a VR swapped one must be an absolute riot.


I can confirm this. Had a 91 with a vr6 Manual swap and it was a total ball of fun. A decent set of coils and sway bars and you’ll have a priceless ear to ear smile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

88c900t said:


> After I posted it, I noticed the rust peeking out the rear flares. But at least the pinch welds look clean.
> 
> The modest 90 hp is a deterrent, but a VR swapped one must be an absolute riot.


I have an insanely clean one that the biggest problem is a bit of oxidation. It's an 81. Here is a single pic of it. IF you want more let me know. The car is clean. I was going to build it but haven't had a chance. It's rust free. I mean, no ****, no rust on it.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

whalemingo said:


> I have an insanely clean one that the biggest problem is a bit of oxidation. It's an 81. Here is a single pic of it. IF you want more let me know. The car is clean. I was going to build it but haven't had a chance. It's rust free. I mean, no ****, no rust on it.


Looks great, thanks for the offer. But it's more than I was looking to spend, Cabs are too common to travel across the country to buy a decent runner, and I'd prefer a newer one. I'm honestly a little aimless right now (as far as what to buy next) and my position about keeping/selling either of my rusty Mazdas are in limbo. 

Even the Honda Beat I posted a couple pages back has tempted me as my newfound income might let me access the exclusive JDM club, but this might be a rabbithole I shouldn't follow, especially in rural WI.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

88c900t said:


> After I posted it, I noticed the rust peeking out the rear flares. But at least the pinch welds look clean.
> 
> The modest 90 hp is a deterrent, but a VR swapped one must be an absolute riot.


Are you sure that is rust? The car looks as though it must have had a repaint. I have never seen TR paint hold up that well over time. 

The 90hp is more fun than I would have thought. It is just a game of momentum.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

88c900t said:


> After I posted it, I noticed the rust peeking out the rear flares. But at least the pinch welds look clean.
> 
> The modest 90 hp is a deterrent, but a VR swapped one must be an absolute riot.


The 90hp shouldn't be. They are light and fun to drive, even stock(as long as it is manual).

I had an 86, and loved it.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

https://omaha.craigslist.org/cto/d/shenandoah-1989-mercury-cougar-xr7/6866579595.html

So clean. Such crap.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Crap? Certainly not! Back in the day, these (and the T-bird) were good looking, quick, comfortable, and reasonably priced (for the performance and amenities). They weren't Corvette fast (like the Buick GNX) but they could get extra-legal a lot sooner than most of what was coming out of the 80s. My aunt and uncle had an 87 Cougar XR7 with the 302. That was a great car. Bigger and heavier than the Mustang GT, therefore not as fast, but man was it smooth and quiet.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Seabird said:


> Crap? Certainly not! Back in the day, these (and the T-bird) were good looking, quick, comfortable, and reasonably priced (for the performance and amenities). They weren't Corvette fast (like the Buick GNX) but they could get extra-legal a lot sooner than most of what was coming out of the 80s. My aunt and uncle had an 87 Cougar XR7 with the 302. That was a great car. Bigger and heavier than the Mustang GT, therefore not as fast, but man was it smooth and quiet.


Yeah. And the Birds completely outclassed their domestic competition-the W body coupes (Grand Prix/Lumina), the E bodies (Toronado/Riviera) and the Lebaron coupe (lol). The Birds were a big, comfortable RWD GT on Mustang bones. To be fair, the essex 3.8L was notorious for headgaskets and even with a supercharger made a paltry 210 hp. Better off with the 5.0 or turbo 4. 



Nice car, poor ad.

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/waterford-bmw-convertible/6866948104.html









Clean.

https://rmn.craigslist.org/cto/d/zumbrota-porsche-boxter/6866612917.html









Still surprised by the number of cheap 124 spyders. 
https://eauclaire.craigslist.org/cto/d/cornell-1972-fiat-spider/6844627404.html









Not the cheapest, but pretty clean and low miles for whats out there. 
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/ctd/d/addison-2000-audi-tt-very-low-miles/6867325255.html









Clean RCSB 300ci stick!
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/cto/d/argos-1989-ford-f150-shortbed-xlt/6858475496.html









Always make sure to have a low tire when selling.
https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/franklin-park-1974-porsche914/6855310096.html









Clean clone of mine. 

https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/d/manteno-1996-mazda-miata-mx-5/6865352431.html


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I feel pretty good about this one, because the seller said this...

1962 Buick Skylark Convertible
Stored 20 years
*No rust that I can see, *just surface rust from worn out paint. Floors are solid. 
Selling as a project, as is
$3500 or best offer
Factory V-8, 4 Barrel 
Condition of motor unknown 

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/san-jose-1962-classic-buick-skylark/6867458721.html


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

88c900t said:


> Decent cabby. Never gotten into old VWs before but a cab might be a good place to start.
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/downers-grove-vw-cabrio/6865665809.html


Well my '87 doesn't look as nice but I've owned it since new. Instead of stock 90HP mine has a 2.0L Tectonics stroker engine that makes 150HP. Also passes California smog check. You can improve things with MKI items until you get tired of doing so. 16V Scirocco brakes, Koni with H&R springs, Prothane, 15" Dodge Omni "Pepperpots", Recaro front seats, Quaife, Borla/Autotech exhaust, etc. Chase down 5.0 Mustangs on twisty roads. Much cheap fun.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

88c900t said:


> Yeah. And the Birds completely outclassed their domestic competition-the W body coupes (Grand Prix/Lumina), the E bodies (Toronado/Riviera) and the Lebaron coupe (lol). The Birds were a big, comfortable RWD GT on Mustang bones. To be fair, the essex 3.8L was notorious for headgaskets and even with a supercharger made a paltry 210 hp. Better off with the 5.0 or turbo 4.


Later models were 230hp and 330lb-ft of torque, which is still respectable.
For a heavy car they scoot along nicely.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Anybody interested in a W108 1971 Mercedes 280 SE? In Fresno at $11,500 ask price. I looked at it and talked to the owner. Thought about flipping t on BaT. Interesting car, but a little bit of rust on the bumper and at the bottom on the C pillars bothered me. Probably a pretty easy fix, actually. That and a little TLC on the interior would make this a pretty nice all-original driver. The guy sent me a walk-though video if anyone is interested...

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/san-francisco-1971-mercedes-280-se/6871644313.html


----------



## dhvag (May 6, 2003)

https://billings.craigslist.org/cto/d/big-timber-1986-mercedes-560sl/6873907513.html









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zmt2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Dealer, but I honestly didn't know they made the F10 M5 with 3 pedals.
https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/d/dallas-2014-bmw-m5-skued-sedan/6874646901.html


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> *No rust that I can see, *just surface rust from worn out paint.


Rust shmust. Semantics I tell ya! :laugh:


----------



## a n d r e a s (Jan 4, 2017)

dhvag said:


> https://billings.craigslist.org/cto/d/big-timber-1986-mercedes-560sl/6873907513.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure this is a Koenig 560SL, has the same body styling as a 560SEL I saw at Radwood Philly.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This caught my eye this morning. Never seen one before. 1964 Studebaker Wagonaire. 

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/d/willernie-1964-studebaker-wagonaire/6874097854.html


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)

1986 Celica GT-S with 53K

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/scottsdale-1986-celica-gt/6875449243.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/wilmington-97-lifted-mazda-miata/6873494949.html

Should I be proud or ashamed that I love this thing?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> Should I be proud or ashamed that I love this thing?


Yes.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

zmt2 said:


> Dealer, but I honestly didn't know they made the F10 M5 with 3 pedals.
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/d/dallas-2014-bmw-m5-skued-sedan/6874646901.html


My friend leased one her first year of college. In Boston. During the fall/winter semester :laugh:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This caught my eye this morning. Never seen one before. 1964 Studebaker Wagonaire.
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/d/willernie-1964-studebaker-wagonaire/6874097854.html


a tcl member picked up one of these i think 5 years ago


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Now this is unusual (and unfortunately fairly beat).

https://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/d/culberson-rare-ford-escort-diesel/6871344798.html



> RARE ford escort diesel - $1000 (Murphy)
> 
> 1986 ford escort diesel
> condition: good
> ...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Is this what Emmett's truck will look like in five years?

https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/westminster-1989-jeep-comanche-sport/6876664619.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

r_fostoria said:


> is this what emmett's truck will look like in five years?
> 
> https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/westminster-1989-jeep-comanche-sport/6876664619.html


body can't rust off the frame if it's unibody!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Seabird said:


> Crap? Certainly not! Back in the day, these (and the T-bird) were good looking, quick, comfortable, and reasonably priced (for the performance and amenities). They weren't Corvette fast (like the Buick GNX) but they could get extra-legal a lot sooner than most of what was coming out of the 80s. My aunt and uncle had an 87 Cougar XR7 with the 302. That was a great car. Bigger and heavier than the Mustang GT, therefore not as fast, but man was it smooth and quiet.


The MN12 Cougar was a way better car than the previous model, especially with the SC engine.



88c900t said:


> Yeah. And the Birds completely outclassed their domestic competition-the W body coupes (Grand Prix/Lumina), the E bodies (Toronado/Riviera) and the Lebaron coupe (lol). The Birds were a big, comfortable RWD GT on Mustang bones. To be fair, the essex 3.8L was notorious for headgaskets and even with a supercharger made a paltry 210 hp. Better off with the 5.0 or turbo 4.


The head gasket issue is an archaic and overblown one, relating more to the troubles with asbestos or the late 1980s. If I remember from SC days at least. The use of modern MLS gaskets and regular coolant flushes makes it a non issue. I’m not sure how you think they were outclassed by W bodies, and they were not Mustang based. The MN12 cars were a bespoke chassis and shared little with the Mustang. They only made 210hp on paper but ehh made up for it in torque and had no trouble keeping up with the Mustangs and Camaros of the day. And for a big car they handled oh so well.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I’ve seen this car personally and I’m still in love with it, just don’t have room for it in my life right now.










https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/sturgeon-bay-1976-chevy-monza/6877062590.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Fail on my part, it was already deleted but there was a clean Dodge 400.... 2 door 5 speed! You never see early 2 door K cars. 



patrikman said:


> The head gasket issue is an archaic and overblown one, relating more to the troubles with asbestos or the late 1980s. If I remember from SC days at least. The use of modern MLS gaskets and regular coolant flushes makes it a non issue. I’m not sure how you think they were outclassed by W bodies, and they were not Mustang based. The MN12 cars were a bespoke chassis and shared little with the Mustang. They only made 210hp on paper but ehh made up for it in torque and had no trouble keeping up with the Mustangs and Camaros of the day. And for a big car they handled oh so well.


Other way around, the Birds embarrassed the Ws. I forgot the MN12s was a new platform from the aerobirds of 83-87.




Air and water do mix said:


> Yes.


Dank. I'd buy that and offroad it.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1989-honda-accord-speed-manual/6876381591.html









https://dubuque.craigslist.org/cto/d/potosi-convertible-1979-fiat-124-spider/6876894960.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

These are starting to get silly cheap. Always thought these looked really good in the GS trim. and with a left-foot pedal

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/greensboro-2013-buick-turbo-6spdclean/6874744357.html


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

A.Wilder said:


> These are starting to get silly cheap. Always thought these looked really good in the GS trim. and with a left-foot pedal
> 
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/greensboro-2013-buick-turbo-6spdclean/6874744357.html


I always kinda liked the Insignia. Was wishing for years that it would come to the US.
How am I only now realizing that Buick was pretty much selling it all this time...

God I'm shortsighted


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Very clean and tempting 540i
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/crystal-lake-2000-bmw-540i-sport-6/6878804523.html









https://rmn.craigslist.org/cto/d/plainview-vw-quantum-coupe/6878129425.html


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

88c900t said:


> https://rmn.craigslist.org/cto/d/plainview-vw-quantum-coupe/6878129425.html


"Great for a collector!" :facepalm:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

This one is tempting.

1991 BMW 535i 5 speed. Not running $495.

I'm betting it's a crank position sensor. If it didn't have the dented back door I would have already bought it.
As it sits I'm tempted to offer him $300 delivered.

https://kalispell.craigslist.org/pts/d/kalispell-1990-bmw-525i-parts-or/6869713456.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

This is pretty interesting overall, but the reason it's worth posting is the hood ornament. Is that the coolest hood ornament of all time? These things all supposedly had air cooled engines, which is pretty wild.

https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/lyon-station-1929-franklin-130-series/6879114054.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

seattle.craigslist.org/bellingham-vw-vanagon-18t


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

that van is pretty cool. wonder how they handle with all the extra power.


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

LS ALL THE THINGS!!!
2000 Subaru Legacy LS2 swapped T-56
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/estes-park-2000-subaru-legacy-ls2/6871786824.html


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Seen that legacy on youtube it sounds greattttt, so kool


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> that van is pretty cool. wonder how they handle with all the extra power.


They can handle it. I remember a turbo 911 powered one with 300 hp that could haul 7 people, a boat and ass all at the same time. 🙂



ImHereForTheTaco said:


> LS ALL THE THINGS!!!
> 2000 Subaru Legacy LS2 swapped T-56


Yeah, that’d be faster than even a 911 turbo Bus. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

A.Wilder said:


> These are starting to get silly cheap. Always thought these looked really good in the GS trim. and with a left-foot pedal
> 
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/greensboro-2013-buick-turbo-6spdclean/6874744357.html


I have been looking for a newer beater for my commute. This is promising. 


PoorHouse said:


> This one is tempting.
> 
> 1991 BMW 535i 5 speed. Not running $495.
> 
> ...


I carried a few in my E30. Handed them out a few times to people that needed them. They think you are a wizard.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> They can handle it. I remember a turbo 911 powered one with 300 hp that could haul 7 people, a boat and ass all at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that’d be faster than even a 911 turbo Bus.


The turbo 911 one was a crazy money-is-no-object build iirc. It was built on a tube chassis and the body of the bus was sectioned and widened.

http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/05/race-taxi-the-porsche-bi-turbo-bus/


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> LS ALL THE THINGS!!!
> 2000 Subaru Legacy LS2 swapped T-56
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/estes-park-2000-subaru-legacy-ls2/6871786824.html


That’s a big pile of win right there.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> The turbo 911 one was a crazy money-is-no-object build iirc. It was built on a tube chassis and the body of the bus was sectioned and widened.
> 
> http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/05/race-taxi-the-porsche-bi-turbo-bus/


No, not the Race Taxi. 

This was an ordinary looking Vanagon built back in the 1980s. It looked stock, had all of the seats and did just as I described. He passed a Corvette going up a hill at 80 mph (the Vanagon), with 7 on board waving at the guy in the ‘Vette ...and they were towing a boat. The article didn’t say how _big_ the boat was, but with 7 in the van I’m going to say it was fair sized! 

That seemed like an impossibility back then, but now it’d be easy, though expensive as hell.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> I always kinda liked the Insignia. Was wishing for years that it would come to the US.
> How am I only now realizing that Buick was pretty much selling it all this time...
> 
> God I'm shortsighted


I drove one in Europe for a few week back in 2016. It was a rental and had high mileage but was really impressive. AWD, Turbo, huge meaty tires. It ate up the highway pretty well and since it was a hatchback it fit 3 full size suitcases a stroller and a few back packs. Solid car.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

maximusbibicus said:


> I drove one in Europe for a few week back in 2016. It was a rental and had high mileage but was really impressive. AWD, Turbo, huge meaty tires. It ate up the highway pretty well and since it was a hatchback it fit 3 full size suitcases a stroller and a few back packs. Solid car.


Total highway cruiser. Those things are great


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

southjersey.craigslist.org/1987-dodge-charger-v8


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org...1-cts-wagon-m6-no-sunroof-low/6882250324.html


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

dts said:


> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org...1-cts-wagon-m6-no-sunroof-low/6882250324.html


Well that didn’t last, how much was it listed for?


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

The temptation is strong...
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/dumont-saab-turbo/6880657656.html


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> Well that didn’t last, how much was it listed for?


It's gone already? I'm pretty sure it was listed for $62K.

No idea what the market is for this kind of car, but I did have a strong case of "do-want."


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

dts said:


> It's gone already? I'm pretty sure it was listed for $62K.
> 
> No idea what the market is for this kind of car, but I did have a strong case of "do-want."


The wagons are EXTREMELY desirable, especially with manuel. I see some around that are in the $40k range... Not sure who's buying them for $60k+ but it seems a little ridiculous


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/wilmington-97-lifted-mazda-miata/6873494949.html
> 
> Should I be proud or ashamed that I love this thing?


That is kind of cool!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> The temptation is strong...
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/dumont-saab-turbo/6880657656.html


Want so badly. Love 99s. They look better and are lighter than 900s. But rust out much faster. Finding one is very hard..


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> southjersey.craigslist.org/1987-dodge-charger-v8


Are these things <really> easy to convert to RWD? I'm amazed how many of these I've seen converted.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've spent 3 days trying to talk my wife into this and she won't budge.

https://rmn.craigslist.org/cto/d/rochester-1972-vw-bus/6883571661.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I've spent 3 days trying to talk my wife into this and she won't budge.
> 
> *Pics


Well, since it runs and is only $1400 it would be really hard to lose money on it. Especially if you're handy with tools, more so if you can do bodywork. 

Since it's bent in the rear you could put '71 turn signals back there instead of those late model ones.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

losangeles.craigslist.org/mustang-ii-ghia



craigslist said:


> Absolutely beautiful 1977 Mustang II Ghia. This is the exact model that Jacqueline Smith drove in Charlies Angels! Extremely rare factory 302 V8 with a four-speed, power steering and power brakes. The deluxe Ghia exterior package and deluxe interior. This car is absolutely beautiful. The car was restored by the original owner in the 90s and driven very little after the restoration. It runs and drives excellent- smooth, powerful and silent. These cars are extremely difficult to find in this condition, particularly with a factory 302 V8 and a four speed. The vehicle is currently titled, registered and smog legal in California. Brand new tires. Must see to appreciate.


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> The temptation is strong...
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/dumont-saab-turbo/6880657656.html


Boulder has a abundance of old saabs....if I ever decided to find another that is where I would start (fond memories of my SPG and my brothers 84 900 turbo many years ago)


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> The temptation is strong...
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/dumont-saab-turbo/6880657656.html


OMG. Good price too.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> Well, since it runs and is only $1400 it would be really hard to lose money on it. Especially if you're handy with tools, more so if you can do bodywork.
> 
> Since it's bent in the rear you could put '71 turn signals back there instead of those late model ones.


I'm telling myself it's going to be too rotten.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I'm telling myself it's going to be too rotten.


Too rotten for what?  

While I'm sure it needs a lot of work on the bottom, with the crazy money those things are bringing now it'd be hard to lose. If it were in my driveway the first thing I'd do is pull everything out of the interior for a good scrubbing, as I'm sure it's gross!


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> Too rotten for what?
> 
> While I'm sure it needs a lot of work on the bottom, with the crazy money those things are bringing now it'd be hard to lose. If it were in my driveway the first thing I'd do is pull everything out of the interior for a good scrubbing, as I'm sure it's gross!


You are preaching to the choir (and not helping:laugh. I have zero interest in dealing with rust. I've also got a couple of kiddos that are in daycare right now. It just isn't the time. I do agree with what you are saying though. Heck, I think a bath would bump the price up to $5k without much worry of it not selling.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

/minneapolis.craigslist.org/1969-amc-hurst-sc-rambler


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> /minneapolis.craigslist.org/1969-amc-hurst-sc-rambler


I prefer the 1970 AMC AMX  he has for sale.






























> Last year for the AMX, 1 of 4116 produced for 1970.
> Show Quality build.
> Rallye Gauges.
> 390 Cubic Inch Engine - 440 Horsepower.
> ...


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

https://albany.craigslist.org/cto/d/austerlitz-citicar-commutacar-1976-all/6888282800.html

Up to 45 mile range 










...looks like it’s rolling on trailer wheels


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

The batteries as part of the bumpers kind of scares me...but still kind of want...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> I prefer the 1970 AMC AMX  he has for sale.


Oh yeah, my favorite year of the AMX! :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PlatinumGLS said:


> The batteries as part of the bumpers kind of scares me...but still kind of want...


But the batteries on that are probably lead acid. So you would only suffer acid burns in a crash rather than lithium-ion fire burns.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/readsboro-2002-volvo-v70/6888105139.html












> Picture yourself cruising to the grocery store in your new Bread Basket also know as the Grocery
> Getter also known as the shaggin Wagon! Your on a mission pumped about droppin a mortgage payment on barely a month worth of groceries. Refusing the status quo of soccer mom mini van because your just to cool to be whippin a mini van. The silver express is the way to go! Room for the snot nosed kids whining they didn’t get a participation trophy for not winning the soccer game. Room to pack the family up for a weekend of camping! If you need room the silver express gives you that and then some. Taking the ole lady out for your anniversary weekend? You’ve got room to get the job done. Maybe your single and you need room for your hoarding activities you’d be surprised how much stuff and trash you’ll likely never use can fit in this thing. Oh yea it’s not called the silver express for nothin either this thing flies it’s not the turbo but hey why not badge it as the turbo so you can get that certain sense of pride owning a powerful road beast. I wanna keep it but I’ve got just to many toys and not enough time to get out to the car shows or the drag strip. Come check this thing out before some eager middle aged man or woman swipes it up from underneath you. Sultan of the Supermarket, Pharaoh of the parking lot, revered at the redlight, king at the Dairy Queen. Best offer takes it, it’s a steal!
> 
> *The basically only blemish is on the rear driver side and it’s pictured. It has black interior in good condition. There’s basically zero rust on the entire car. Come look I’m not posting tons of pictures.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

I have no need for this but the want is so strong!

https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/thousand-oaks-mercedes-benz/6889514225.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That's classy as hell. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Those wheels are perfect.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Ooo baby, remember those flower wheels?

https://chambersburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/chambersburg-2005-beetle-convertible/6879403261.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-dodge-omni-electrica-007-electric/6890957114.html










https://barnfinds.com/dodging-electrons-1980-dodgejet-electrica-007/


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> Too rotten for what?
> 
> While I'm sure it needs a lot of work on the bottom, with the crazy money those things are bringing now it'd be hard to lose. If it were in my driveway the first thing I'd do is pull everything out of the interior for a good scrubbing, as I'm sure it's gross!


Get youtuber Mustie1 to fix it. 


His mechanical skill with anything (especially with aircooleds, his specialty) is astonishing. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/mustie1/videos


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

This isn't a replica of a TV car, this IS the car used in the show. I show I don't even remember. 

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/torrance-black-scorpion-corvette/6873713784.html


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I know the name Roger Corman, yet I have zero recollection of that TV show as well. Probably a good thing...


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

So 7 photos of the actual car. The rest are promos for a show we’ve never heard of a one is a literal screenshot from google. 

Yes please take my 40k! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

acsean792 said:


> So 7 photos of the actual car. The rest are promos for a show we’ve never heard of a one is a literal screenshot from google.
> 
> Yes please take my 40k!
> 
> ...


always wonder about people trying to sell 40k cars on craigslist anyways.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


ImHereForTheTaco said:


> The wagons are EXTREMELY desirable, especially with manuel. I see some around that are in the $40k range... Not sure who's buying them for $60k+ but it seems a little ridiculous


Sold mine last year for $54k. Paid $41k 2 years previous. Fantastic cars. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> always wonder about people trying to sell 40k cars on craigslist anyways.


I found a discussion on a Corvette forum and it apparently had listed for $200K a few years ago. Used the same photos. 

Dat appraisal, tho.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> always wonder about people trying to sell 40k cars on craigslist anyways.


I would assume they're trying to catch the eye of the Chinese? The ad mentions the show is super popular there.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

seattle.craigslist.org1966-chevy-c60










:heart:


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

So I was just browsing the CL and I saw this. I don't know if its supposed to be funny or what their actual intentions were with this ad. If that's a real customer I just hope the poor girl knows she's on a CL ad that looks more like the thumbnail for some adult entertainment. 

https://cnj.craigslist.org/ctd/d/newark-acura-lexus-bmw-benz-infiniti-vw/6874758174.html


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

@McMike said:


> This isn't a replica of a TV car, this IS the car used in the show. I show I don't even remember.
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/torrance-black-scorpion-corvette/6873713784.html


If that was a 1988 Corvette that someone hadn't fu*ked up, Hagerty says an average one is worth $6100.00. A far cry from this dreamer's $90000.00. POS isn't even in good condition. Seller probably started the appraisal company so he could phony up an appraisal.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

acsean792 said:


> So 7 photos of the actual car. The rest are promos for a show we’ve never heard of a one is a literal screenshot from google.
> 
> Yes please take my 40k!
> 
> ...



He's asking $90K not $40K. For $40K I might be tempted. Cough, Cough


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

1983 Talbot Matra Murena 2.2L - $15000



> Offering for sale a 1983 Talbot Matra Murena 2.2L. This quirky little French sportscar was due to a collaboration with Talbot (ex Simca) and Matra, of race car and F1 fame. Launched in 1980 as a 1600 and later updated to a 2.2L in 1983. Only 4,560 2.2L models were built between 1983 and 1984 when the Murena was discontinued. It is believed there are less than 1,000 of these cars still in existence in the world.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

MGQ said:


> 1983 Talbot Matra Murena 2.2L - $15000


you gonna post such a unique car and not even share the link?


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/nvn/cto/d/north-vancouver-1983-talbot-matra/6888530389.html

Good thing it’s north of $10k...


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> you gonna post such a unique car and not even share the link?


whoops! Thanks no. 6!


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

https://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/d/wyoming-1984-bradley-gt-ii/6888726588.html










be cool at redwood for only $2995


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

DUB0RA said:


> So I was just browsing the CL and I saw this. I don't know if its supposed to be funny or what their actual intentions were with this ad. If that's a real customer I just hope the poor girl knows she's on a CL ad that looks more like the thumbnail for some adult entertainment.
> 
> https://cnj.craigslist.org/ctd/d/newark-acura-lexus-bmw-benz-infiniti-vw/6874758174.html


That's the joke.


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

Looks like someone's Grandma croaked out in RPV (very wealthy area for those who don't know Greater LA, it's pretty much a smaller Malibu on a mountain peninsula further South down the LA coast) and it's time to sell her museum piece first-gen Legend Coupe. 

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/rancho-palos-verdes-acura-legend/6879509733.html





























Also, this Integrale Turbo 

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/east-irvine-1989-lancia-delta-hf/6897232475.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

joedubbs said:


> https://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/d/wyoming-1984-bradley-gt-ii/6888726588.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would definitely not be cool in the literal sense. Do you see any air vents for the engine? That wasn’t taken into consideration when they made them! The engine just sat back there and rolled the preheated air through the cooling system over and over until the engine keeled over dead. They can be properly modified, but it isn’t easy!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This car actually made me go "holy sh*t" when I saw it. :laugh:

"I got here a 5 speed manual, V8, rear drive, four door, hatchback.. with a hemophiliac interior."

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/greenback-1978-oldsmobile-rare-5-speed/6897545754.html



> 1978 OLDSMOBILE RARE 5 SPEED - $8900 (TELLICO VILLAGE)
> 
> Beautiful Oldsmobile Cutlass Salon 4 Door with Ultra rare factory 5 speed transmission and 260 ci v8
> This car is in amazing condition it was owned by the original owner for about 38 years. The original interior is in amazing shape. The car is equipped with power steering and brakes and cold factory air conditioning. This car received a first place award at last years national Oldsmobile show in Gettysburg PA. If you want something rare that drives great and gets good gas mileage this is your next Classic car.
> ...


edit.
Hmm.. this car has a history more than stated.
https://barnfinds.com/freaky-fastback-1978-oldsmobile-cutlass-salon-brougham/


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

This things looks real nice.


































https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/vernon-2011-suzuki-kizashi-sls/6900415873.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

That Oldsmobile is pretty amazing. Is that the super rare 5 speed dog leg pattern?


That Kizashi is pure GolfTango bait.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

I’m not sure that $8500 is a realistic number for an 8 year old orphan.

Nice example though!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

88c900t said:


> That Oldsmobile is pretty amazing. Is that the super rare 5 speed dog leg pattern?
> .


Unfortunately that LV8 260 V8 only produced 105 peak hp (and 205 lb⋅ft).
But it was smooth and durable and as economical as the 3.8 Buick.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Unfortunately that LV8 260 V8 only produced 105 peak hp (and 205 lb⋅ft).
> But it was smooth and durable and as economical as the 3.8 Buick.


Indeed, I assumed it was the 260. Patrikman had one.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

> 85 Maserati biturbo - $6500 (Topeka, KS)
> Collectors car.
> 1985 Maserati Biturbo.
> In excellent condition.
> ...



https://topeka.craigslist.org/cto/d/topeka-85-maserati-biturbo/6886798060.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

weirdajs said:


> https://topeka.craigslist.org/cto/d/topeka-85-maserati-biturbo/6886798060.html


You know how I know they're lying?

"Great running condition"

Mmmm hmmmm


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> You know how I know they're lying?
> 
> "Great running condition"
> 
> Mmmm hmmmm


Why would you post pictures of your car outside of a Autozone in the parking lot? This would be the last place I would think about posting pictures of a car I am selling.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Posting this because I had this exact same moped decades ago when I was a too young to drive paperboy and my mother actually let me ride it around.....well that and the ad itself...:laugh:

https://eugene.craigslist.org/mcy/d/eugene-sweet-yamaha-motor-scooter/6885005138.html

1980 Yamaha qt50

yes, it's still for sale, running and titled.

condition: excellent
engine displacement (CC): 49
fuel: gas
paint color: blue
title status: clean
transmission: automatic
Awesome Yamaha QT 50
2 stroke
Runs, drives,
starts first kick!
street legal with clean clear notarized title, with current registration.
Ready for the summer city commute.
Comes with new Repair manual.
2 new tires. New brakes, new battery,
k&n air filter, clean carb, fresh high octane fuel. Clean as funk! All there, all original, all sweet!

*blinker relay needs replaced, that's it!*

Calls or text only. No free rides.

Now Listen Up, this Bad Bitch is Top Notch. Reflected in the price. She is ready to ride a thousand miles, full bore, knee draggin into the corners at 34 MPH! Carrying a milk crate full of whatever cargo you wanna put in it...ding dongs, taco bell, groceries, a cat, a dog, a ferret, pizza, 32 tangerines, books, etcetera. But beware! The opposite sex is gonna be chasing you down, cat calling you like you've never experienced before. With purchase it's pretty much guaranteed ***** is gonna fall from the sky like Oregon rain. Be prepared to always be going so slowly some one can jog quickly and catch up. Your thinking you want it already. All the cat calls and eminent nights ending in eroticism thanks to that sky blue 1980 Yamaha scooter that changed your life! Come ride it off the lot today. She's still registered. And she runs like a raped ape I believe is the generalized mechanics lingo reference referring to this tasty little treat.

More reasons to buy this sweet whip.
1. You've seen it. It's hot shi+!
2. You're trying to copulate. This is an excellent wingman bruh.... and lady brah. Get you laid like linoleum sun!
3. You got the funking NEED 4 SPEED...kinda, but not really too much at all though. 35mph. Tops. It won't go faster, not even on nitrous... I did my research.
4. Some ******* in your life says dont buy that. That's stupid. You're stupid. And then you buy it and do burnouts on their friggin lawn guy! Tear out like 6 -8-10 blades of grass a minute! F that Guy!.
5. You know your vintage scooters and this is a nice collector's piece.
6. You love finely crafted machines. Engineered by your parents' parents. Not these snowflakes stuff made out of fungus based biodegradable plastics.
7. You're in need of a well running low maintenance easy to ride vehicle to get around town that is great on gas and cheap as **** to insure.
8. If you read this far and aren't buying this damn scooter I expect at the least a reply, of and to my suspected hilarity and skill of craigslisting.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

I'm in love with that Oldsmobile.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

in the "cars that I had outgrown when they were new" file



> *2004 SRT4 - $5500
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> * 2005 Chevrolet Cobalt SS - $2950*
> https://vancouver.craigslist.org/pml/cto/d/aldergrove-2005-chevrolet-cobalt-ss/6899468947.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

realpower said:


> Can you link me to the Buick? I cannot find.





MGQ said:


> for all your mid-engine LS swapping needs, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Price drop to $1800? or its a scam

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/cto/d/delta-northeast-buick-super-allure/6902085142.html









Great condition leather interior v8 for $1800 please call


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Cabin Pics said:


> You know how I know they're lying?
> 
> "Great running condition"
> 
> Mmmm hmmmm


As if Autozone is going to carry Bi-turbo parts. 


Still, I always liked them. I guess they're the equivalent of the preppy girl from high school (e30) that became a methhead.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

first of all, how dare you all let this thread fall to page 6, you all should be ashamed of yourselves.

second, i freaking love people that think because a car like theirs sold at auction, theirs is also worth equal value, OR MORE!

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/chapel-hill-1985-pontiac-trans-am/6900135893.html












> Similar Autoform sold at Barrett Jackson for $22k+ several years ago


Third, never seen this kit on a europa before, any ideas?

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-project-rare-1974-lotus-europa/6904572039.html










Pretty cool lotus, imo.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

This thing is crazy clean!!

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/ctd/d/hustisford-subaru-baja-turbo-5-speed/6903511224.html













BRealistic said:


> This car actually made me go "holy sh*t" when I saw it. :laugh:
> 
> "I got here a 5 speed manual, V8, rear drive, four door, hatchback.. with a hemophiliac interior."
> 
> ...


Holly bizarre rare spec!!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

88c900t said:


> Indeed, I assumed it was the 260. Patrikman had one.


My first car was an ‘81 Brougham with the 260. It’s not fast but it will run forever if you keep oil in it, and it gets decent mileage too.

I’d snatch that up if I had the cash. You NEVER see them like that, get. Anywhere.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Cabin Pics said:


> Maserati.jpg
> You know how I know they're lying?
> 
> "Great running condition"
> ...


That's Maserati speak for 'not currently on fire'.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

patrikman said:


> This thing is crazy clean!!
> 
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/ctd/d/hustisford-subaru-baja-turbo-5-speed/6903511224.html
> 
> ...


The want is strong for that Baja. My first mountain bike race was at the Chequamegon Fat Tire Festival in 03 and Subaru sponsored the event. There was a yellow one sitting right on the sidewalk in front of Telemark Resort and I loved it. I remember it like it was yesterday. :thumbup:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Beware of Baja owners.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

bnkrpt311 said:


> The want is strong for that Baja. My first mountain bike race was at the Chequamegon Fat Tire Festival in 03 and Subaru sponsored the event. There was a yellow one sitting right on the sidewalk in front of Telemark Resort and I loved it. I remember it like it was yesterday. :thumbup:


This color combo is 2005 only, and production numbers were lower than in 2004 so this one might even be more rare than mine. I’ve also never seen a white ARE capper before, this one is the one to get. :thumbup:



Metallitubby said:


> Beware of Baja owners.


Weirdos.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> Beware of Baja owners.


Boat owners say the same thing...


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

'70 VW BUG - Best BUG deal on CL - $3950 (Bradleyville)



> or best REASONABLE offer. The car was just licensed in Missouri with a HISTORICAL plate. CLEAN TITLE...ready to drive home or tow it if you prefer! BTW, the price includes the tow bar.
> 
> FOR AN ADVANCED DEPOSIT (Apple Cash) I would tow this within 250 miles of Bradleyville if you are that interested in this purchase.
> 
> ...


https://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/d/bradleyville-70-vw-bug-best-bug-deal-on/6903731201.html


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

This just bugs me. Little info, no pics, yet ask for a lot.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/ctd/d/garland-jdm-rhd-1990-mazda-eunos-cosmo/6902302780.html











https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/san-juan-capistrano-ford-svt-150/6888017219.html











https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/corona-2009-ford-mustang-roush-427r/6903374462.html


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

What could possibly go wrong? (other than scoring on all cylinders)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1435204119&requestSource=b


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

kickapoo said:


> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/ctd/d/garland-jdm-rhd-1990-mazda-eunos-cosmo/6902302780.html


Cool car, but i'm always skeptical of imports that have out of state titles. Why would it have texas title in california? Obviously Cali has some questionable laws, but it just seems shady to me. Am i the only one?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

A.Wilder said:


> Cool car, but i'm always skeptical of imports that have out of state titles. Why would it have texas title in california? Obviously Cali has some questionable laws, but it just seems shady to me. Am i the only one?


It's really pretty simple. A direct import can never be CA legal unless it's older than 1968 without BAR approval and testing. Even with a known quantity like an R32 GT-R, which has previously gone through CARB/EPA testing under Motorex, the modification and lab process costs $10k. Something like that Mazda would likely cost much more. Much easier to just plate out of state from a tiny fraction of that cost.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

VadGTI said:


> It's really pretty simple. A direct import can never be CA legal unless it's older than 1968 without BAR approval and testing. Even with a known quantity like an R32 GT-R, which has previously gone through CARB/EPA testing under Motorex, the modification and lab process costs $10k. Something like that Mazda would likely cost much more. Much easier to just plate out of state from a tiny fraction of that cost.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


I had no idea what the CA laws are. Just from experience in the south, there's tons of Florida registered imports because Florida DMV is a joke. Many of them are illegal anywhere else.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

A.Wilder said:


> I had no idea what the CA laws are. Just from experience in the south, there's tons of Florida registered imports because Florida DMV is a joke. Many of them are illegal anywhere else.


That one's legal under the 25 year rule, but that means nothing in CA. This is why imports here get titled out of state.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...ck/1432685956?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

spoonie said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...ck/1432685956?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Saw this at a local car show in T.O. Looked very clean!


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

VadGTI said:


> That one's legal under the 25 year rule, but that means nothing in CA. This is why imports here get titled out of state.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Correct. My in-laws are moving to Nevada next spring and I have every intent to potentially utilize that to some import advantage


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

kickapoo said:


> Correct. My in-laws are moving to Nevada next spring and I have every intent to potentially utilize that to some import advantage



At some point, TCL SoCal should just chip in together, and buy a small place in Rosarito. Any car registered there would have no issue. It’s even better than the Montana LLC nonsense, plus it’d be completely legal.


----------



## NewFlesh (Feb 17, 2000)

Crack is being smoked - only $18k (CDN, but still)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/nanaimo/2003-toyota-celica-gts-6-speed-manual-trd/1416336326


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

VadGTI said:


> That one's legal under the 25 year rule, but that means nothing in CA. This is why imports here get titled out of state.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Yeah I get that now. My only experience is with Florida cars and people trying to sell them up and down the east coast as legal when they are not.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spoonie said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...ck/1432685956?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


So cool.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

spoonie said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...ck/1432685956?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


always wondered if these have any kind of Frunk? since the whole practicality of a hatchback is completely taken up by the engine :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

A.Wilder said:


> always wondered if these have any kind of Frunk? since the whole practicality of a hatchback is completely taken up by the engine :laugh:


I always figured there was a little red/white checkerboard picnic cloth with a plate of French wine and cheeses to choose from.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Metallitubby said:


> I always figured there was a little red/white checkerboard picnic cloth with a plate of French wine and cheeses to choose from.


Tow strap to pull you out of the ditch you just slid into backwards


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

kind of a twofer on clown shoes.. that Renault must have had a long run as it definitely doesn't look like anything from 1993









https://albany.craigslist.org/cto/d/clifton-park-bmw-z3-coupe/6910054360.html









https://glensfalls.craigslist.org/cto/d/walton-1993-renault-4/6907152062.html


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

spoonie said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...ck/1432685956?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


My buddies car, you should see what else is in his garage lol.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

I'm just posting this because the ad is good....

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/encino-1995-mercedes-e300-diesel-e300d/6913075522.html



> The 1995 E300 is “The Holy Grail” of Mercedes Diesels. Why? This is a “one-year only” model that combines the last year of the w124 chassis along with the bulletproof newer-generation OM606 6-cylinder 24-valve cast iron diesel engine.
> 
> Everyone says these cars can go a million miles… blah… blah... blah. Really? Is that true?
> 
> ...


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

I want that E300 and then have the cash to go full Superturbodiesel on it...

https://youtu.be/bBziPxrBtmA


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Never thought i'd see one of these in the states: 1992 Mitsuoka Le-Syde And it's local 

The classiest 240


















https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-1992-mitsuoka-le-syde/6896766751.html


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

A.Wilder said:


> 1992 Mitsuoka Le-Syde...The classiest 240


Some dorifto kid is going to buy it and ruin it.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> Never thought i'd see one of these in the states: 1992 Mitsuoka Le-Syde And it's local
> 
> The classiest 240
> 
> ...



You couldn't pay me to own that thing. I don't have a garage dark enough to hide it in. It could keep up with a current Formula 1 car and I still wouldn't want it. I'd have to look at it when i got in and out.


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/newfoundland-1972-citroen-special/6915083175.html


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

Miata M Edition

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/west-milford-97-mazda-miata-edition/6914668587.html


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

JUSTAGL said:


> https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/newfoundland-1972-citroen-special/6915083175.html


Wheeler Dealers did a 2cV, looks like a fun project.

Newfie car, probably full of screech whiskey.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Wow CL now charges $5 to post a FSBO car ad? Where have I been?


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

https://desmoines.craigslist.org/ctd/d/des-moines-2004-vw-passat-gls-wagon-awd/6910503399.html

1.8T 4Motion 5spd B5.5 Passat. Thats gotta be fairly unicorn right?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

VR6JH said:


> https://desmoines.craigslist.org/ctd/d/des-moines-2004-vw-passat-gls-wagon-awd/6910503399.html
> 
> 1.8T 4Motion 5spd B5.5 Passat. Thats gotta be fairly unicorn right?


That is a super uncommon combination.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VR6JH said:


> https://desmoines.craigslist.org/ctd/d/des-moines-2004-vw-passat-gls-wagon-awd/6910503399.html
> 
> 1.8T 4Motion 5spd B5.5 Passat. Thats gotta be fairly unicorn right?


23 photos, lengthy description, filled out almost all the CL boxes, no mention of how many miles.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

spockcat said:


> 23 photos, lengthy description, filled out almost all the CL boxes, no mention of how many miles.


You know there's a reason for that... 

A buddy of mine had a B5.5 W8 4-Motion 6-speed wagon back in the day. It was a hoot!


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> 23 photos, lengthy description, filled out almost all the CL boxes, no mention of how many miles.


Well they do provide a VIN. The last update I can see is:

Sales Records
2017-04-01
94,518 miles
Price:
$6,950
Color:
Stonehenge Gray
Seller Name:
Bill Colwell Ford Inc
Location:

Hudson IA 50643


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1987 Jeep Street Comanche Custom Truck Very Rare - $3000


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Matt said:


> You know there's a reason for that...
> 
> A buddy of mine had a B5.5 W8 4-Motion 6-speed wagon back in the day. It was a hoot!


Well 2 years ago the miles weren't so bad:



GolfTango said:


> Well they do provide a VIN. The last update I can see is:
> 
> Sales Records
> 2017-04-01
> ...


And the seller even went through the trouble of putting in the VIN! How bad can the mileage be since it was sold 2 years ago? An additional 40k?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1987 Jeep Street Comanche Custom Truck Very Rare - $3000


It looks like a PepBoys "custom" build.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1987 Jeep Street Comanche Custom Truck Very Rare - $3000


That truck is very open minded.
How many trucks let you fist them AND take a pic?


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

Powered by VAPE, F*ck your Honda, F*ck your Hybrid (not once, but twice) & more classy additions.



> "I call this my Honda killer lol."




















https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/fort-washington-2003-volkswagen-passat/6916677979.html


----------



## MolotovMan (Jul 7, 2006)

VWAudiRally said:


> Powered by VAPE, F*ck your Honda, F*ck your Hybrid (not once, but twice) & more classy additions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet it won't pass a VA or MD safety inspection. 

I wonder how longer the turn up tips have been on it.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


>


All that and he can't polish the taillights? /OCDtriggered


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> That truck is very open minded.
> How many trucks let you fist them AND take a pic?


At least it doesn’t have a nut sack, that would hurt


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

clean D2 A8

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/los-angeles-audi-a8-quattro/6917508640.html


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Well 2 years ago the miles weren't so bad:
> 
> 
> 
> And the seller even went through the trouble of putting in the VIN! How bad can the mileage be since it was sold 2 years ago? An additional 40k?


You’re right on the money. The car was last serviced in March, and it had a little over 140k on the clock then: 










The car has a pretty good overall service history in recent years, oil changes were routinely done every 5-6k miles. It was originally sold in NY state, was then sold CPO in Minneapolis to someone from Iowa in 2008, and it looks like it has changed hands in Iowa a couple times as well.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

suburbangeorge said:


> You couldn't pay me to own that thing. I don't have a garage dark enough to hide it in. It could keep up with a current Formula 1 car and I still wouldn't want it. I'd have to look at it when i got in and out.


I would buy it of the price was right to use as my daily driver. I work in an area that seems to have an average vehicle cost of $100k. 
I would have so much fun driving this around the area.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/cto/d/delta-1993-nissan-sentra-se/6918215663.html

*1993 Nissan Sentra SE-R - $2200*

1993 Sentra SE-R
181XXX miles
Originally USA car
No Rust
Rare car to see in Canada in such good condition
Selling because I have another car and no longer need it
Car has been sitting for a while but starts up with no problem and runs very well
B&M short shifter
Cat back exhaust system
New Kenwood Radio deck

If you have any other questions feel free to send me an email



























1650 usd


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

I had a very vivid dream a few months ago where I bought a DS that was very rough, but ran and drove. If that was near me I can't guarantee I wouldn't make a terrible decision. 




JUSTAGL said:


> https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/newfoundland-1972-citroen-special/6915083175.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

88c900t said:


> I had a very vivid dream a few months ago where I bought a DS that was very rough, but ran and drove. If that was near me I can't guarantee I wouldn't make a terrible decision.


Those things are so cool, but fixing up one like that has go to be nearly impossible in this country, right? They were notoriously complex and weird when they were new so I have to imagine finding parts now is like trying to buy uranium. I'm also disappointing by that brake pedal. When did they replace the mushroom?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

I'd imagine the hydraulic system is a complete mess, and probably the reason it was parked. But you can overnight parts from France, right ?


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

This guy posted an ad, and you won't believe what happened next...

https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/camarillo-2017-mercedes-benz-amg-c43/6918584896.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Now this was a surprise to see on a Monday morning:

1992 TVR GRIFFITH - $34995 

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/cincinnati-1992-tvr-griffith/6913144917.html



> A rare opportunity to own one of the best looking and fastest cars ever to come out of England, stunning from every angle and makes a glorious sound. The Griffiths were offered as a 4.0L, 4.3L and then finally 5.0L in the later years, the 4.3L big valve specification was a very limited factory upgrade from new or as an approved after-market upgrade, this car was upgraded in 2008 to BV specification and was dyno'd at 282hp which in a car that only weighs 2300lb gives breathtaking performance, 0-60 time in the mid 4 second range, 0-100 in 11 seconds, there was very little available at the time or even now that could out -perform the Griffith. The engine in the car sits low and far back in the chassis which gives a very even weight distribution so it corners very well and the ride is surprisingly comfortable for a lightweight sports car, the car is also equipped with upgraded adjustable coil over Gaz shocks and newer polyurethane bushings. The car was repainted in England in a very nice dark metallic charcoal color with a contrasting red top which was also replaced at the time, the targa panel can be removed for those cooler days or the top folds down for full convertible mode. The paint still shines beautifully other than a few small stone chips on the nose. The car was owned by an active TVR owners club member who spent a lot of time and money upgrading and maintaining the car, I have tried to list some of the more important things below. Overall this is a very well maintained classic that should continue to appreciate in value that is very usable and great fun to drive. With the exception of the power mirrors everything works as it should, the car is ready to be driven and enjoyed. It does have a correct Ohio title and was legally imported, I am not sure how many Griffiths are in the US right now but the chances of seeing another are very, very small, it is always fun at car shows and cars and coffee to see the confused looks on some peoples faces but the younger generation recognize it from video games. Thanks for looking!
> 
> YouTube link: hxxps://youtu.be/rYaX9OKv4i4
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

whalemingo said:


> This guy posted an ad, and you won't believe what happened next...
> 
> https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/camarillo-2017-mercedes-benz-amg-c43/6918584896.html


opcorn: What happened???


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> opcorn: What happened???


I could tell you all about it, but you won't believe me.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

UncleJB said:


> opcorn: What happened???


No one knows.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/west-swanzey-80-malibu-ls-swap/6913870629.html

soft spot for these and it looks crazy clean.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

this just sound hilarious

https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/cto/d/king-ls-turbo-granada/6906210948.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Omega360 said:


> Now this was a surprise to see on a Monday morning:
> 
> 1992 TVR GRIFFITH - $34995
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/cincinnati-1992-tvr-griffith/6913144917.html


wtf are this loops on the wipers?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/west-swanzey-80-malibu-ls-swap/6913870629.html
> 
> soft spot for these and it looks crazy clean.


Now that I like.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> wtf are this loops on the wipers?


I don't know but I'm guessing hoses for the washer fluid. TVRs are kit cars, remember?


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Yeah, those are odd as fock.

I guess TVR doesn't want to besmirch their bonnets with washer jets, so they came up with this?

They use them across the board on many different models:
https://tvr-parts.com/tvr-parts/part-details/tvr-m0210/wiper-washer-jet

Looks like the CL car needs to spend a tenner and get some new ones because the ones on that car look like Roy Rogers lasso or sumthin'.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

A.Wilder said:


> wtf are this loops on the wipers?


British "engineering". See; Lucas Electrics.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> British "engineering". See; Lucas Electrics.


also just noticed the wiper sicking out 4-5 inches past the windshield :laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

A.Wilder said:


> also just noticed the wiper sicking out 4-5 inches past the windshield :laugh:


For sweeping the leaves out of the tray:laugh:


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

1984 733i

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/boonton-1984-bmw-733i-5spd/6922186323.html


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

JUSTAGL said:


> 1984 733i
> 
> https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/boonton-1984-bmw-733i-5spd/6922186323.html


Reminds me of the movie _Nothing But Trouble_ with Chevy Chase and Demi Moore...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Reminds me of the movie _Nothing But Trouble_ with Chevy Chase and Demi Moore...


Mmmmmmaybe, but that manual drivetrain is pretty robust, so after a front end rebuild, motor mounts and bearing repack (are they individual races up front?) I would think the only trouble spots would be in the injection/sensor systems. 

I'm glad it isn't close to me! :laugh:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Mmmmmmaybe, but that manual drivetrain is pretty robust, so after a front end rebuild, motor mounts and bearing repack (are they individual races up front?) I would think the only trouble spots would be in the injection/sensor systems.
> 
> I'm glad it isn't close to me! :laugh:


hahaha, I meant it reminds me of the movie because it's the real star of the film IMO opcorn:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

PlatinumGLS said:


> hahaha, I meant it reminds me of the movie because it's the real star of the film IMO opcorn:


Oh, well that's kinda funny that it ties in like that, then. If only it were a V12 850 in the movie! :laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Air and water do mix said:


> If only it were a V12 850 in the movie! :laugh:


Beethoven 

https://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_29170-BMW-850i-E31-1992.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ice4life said:


> Beethoven
> 
> https://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_29170-BMW-850i-E31-1992.html


Yeesh. I'm glad I don't remember that. :laugh:

Okay, but it doesn't fit the name like it does for "Nothing but Trouble"!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

It's always surprising to see these cars in generally decent, rust-free condition after all these years. I must own a V12 car one day and unless I hit the lottery it seems likely to be a Jaguar XJ12 or XJS. The later X300 body style used to be my favorite but the XJ40 body style pictured here is really growing on me. The handsome and traditional Jade Green/ Tan color combo helps. Of course when I start day dreaming about this I fantasize about 5-speed manual transmission swaps, which inevitably leads me to the pipe dream of building a XJR-9 replica, which I most definitely don't have the resources to build. It is fun to dream though. 

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/d/washington-vintage-jaguar-xj12/6915800266.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> It's always surprising to see these cars in generally decent, rust-free condition after all these years.


Very true.
I suspect these classic XJs had good bones, even if some things are rather fragile/expensive to repair.
There is also a certain confident panache to these that push people to keep them/fix them.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/coalfield-1990-jaguar-xj12-convertible/6901932656.html

1990 Jaguar XJ12 Convertible 2+2 - $8500 (Harriman) 
XJ12 Convertible with 43,000 miles. Never wrecked and in perfect working/driving order

1990 Jaguar XJ12 convertible 
condition: excellent (*--> I don't think I've ever seen a 15+ year old vehicle described as "excellent condition" that didn't have at least a few obvious dents, tears and other issues.. this one is no exception*)
cylinders: 12 cylinders 
drive: rwd 
fuel: gas 
title status: clean 
transmission: automatic 
type: convertible


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> 1990 Jaguar XJ12 convertible
> condition: excellent (*--> I don't think I've ever seen a 15+ year old vehicle described as "excellent condition" that didn't have at least a few obvious dents, tears and other issues.. this one is no exception*)


I see your "excellent condition" and raise you "like new";

*
1988 Jaguar XJS Convertable - $12700 *



> 1988 Jaguar XJS Convertable
> V-12 all leather - garage kept
> Just serviced - have records
> no dings - good driver
> ...


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Are we posting nice examples of XJS now?

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/ctd/d/plymouth-1995-jaguar-xjs-convertible/6909081897.html



> 1995 Jaguar XJS Convertible - $22950 (Plymouth)
> 
> 1995 Jaguar XJS
> VIN: SAJNX2740SC197566
> ...


https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/d/armada-89-jag-xjs/6911268279.html



> 89 Jag XJS - $15000 (Warren)
> 
> 1989 Jaguar XJS
> condition: excellent
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

cloth seats, diesel, manual, wagon. Not brown. Not AWD.

*1993 BMW 525TDS E34 Turbo Diesel Wagon - $11999*



> 1993 1993 bmw e34 wagon 525tds
> 
> fuel: diesel
> title status: clean
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> cloth seats, diesel, manual, wagon. Not brown. Not AWD.
> 
> *1993 BMW 525TDS E34 Turbo Diesel Wagon - $11999*


 1993 BMW 525TDS E34 Turbo Diesel Wagon - *$11999* (Saint Petersburg) 

Doesn't that seem like double its actual value?
Cool old wagon though.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Are we posting nice examples of XJS now?
> 
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/ctd/d/plymouth-1995-jaguar-xjs-convertible/6909081897.html



That headlight design aged TERRIBLY.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> That headlight design aged TERRIBLY.


I disagree. It looks great IMHO. It's how they should have looked before they were bastardized by US regulations.











This is about as cheap as a C4S 6-speed with records and an IMS replacement is ever going to get, I bet.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/san-francisco-porsche-c4s/6921813371.html



> Porsche 911 996 C4S - $18500 (SOMA / south beach)
> 
> 2004 Porsche 996 c4s
> 
> ...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> That headlight design aged TERRIBLY.


Does it? I think it looks pretty good, and to be fair it does go back to the '70s, just not here in the U.S. :beer:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd rock that 996. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'd like to see more of this;

*1979 Porsche 911 sc - $38000*



> 1979 911 sc
> 
> VIN: 9119201614
> condition: excellent
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Does it? I think it looks pretty good, and to be fair it does go back to the '70s, just not here in the U.S. :beer:


It just looks like "grayed out old headlights" even when new.

(shrug)


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> It just looks like "grayed out old headlights" even when new.
> 
> (shrug)


Your opinion is just as valid as mine. :beer:

There's some detail there, but no, they aren't the jeweled quality of some modern ones, but to me that's okay. Modern headlights look a bit out-of-place on old cars as far as I'm concerned. Plenty of other people disagree.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*1959 Porsche 356 Sunroof Coupe (Comox)
*https://vancouver.craigslist.org/nvn/cto/d/comox-1959-porsche-356-sunroof-coupe/6913469562.html










One of only 125 reportedly produced for 1959, this stunning example
has been single family owned since 1962
This is a 100% numbers matching car - engine, transmission and all body panels.
Comes with Porsche Certificate of Authenticity.
Recent restoration work includes bare metal strip down,
confirmation and documentation of originality of all body panels,
corrosion repairs where needed and a full repaint in original Meissen Blue - computer colour matched to the original paint on the car.
All mechanicals have been sorted.
New brake lines, wheel cylinders and linings.
Engine overhauled including new pistons and cylinders (big bore kit 1750), 
cam shaft (SC grind), timing gears, main and rod bearings, valve springs and retainers.
Original carburetors and fuel pump re-built.
New muffler.
New clutch.
New tires.
All electrics working properly.
Many extra original parts included.


Price by request


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Chapel said:


> I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking at either. That's definitely a 4th Gen interior, but the A and B-pillars and door glass look like a 3rd gen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to bring this back up, but being 3rdgen content I felt compelled to comment. That was the K-1 Evoluzione body kit for thirdgens. Came out sometime in the early 2000s. About as rare as Tojans. I used to want one back then, but it was $9000. It was neat seeing one in person, but as you would expect quite a few body issues and that terrible wheel gap.

And yes 4thgen swaps into thirdgens *used* to be a thing, but you had to cut and hack so many things to get it to fit that it wasn't worth the effort.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

This car is notably unspectacular, but those fender skirts aren't. Was this a factory option? I can't believe, with how popular these were, that I've never seen these before.

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/sykesville-1997-buick-lesabre-limited/6922285090.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

How about an absolutely mint 750iL for $6K? I know I would..










Check out that clean interior complete w/ car phone!










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/san-francisco-rare-1990-bmw-750il-clean/6922487188.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

losangeles.craigslist.org/1980-jeep-j10-honcho-4x4


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

This is unique...didn't hear about this edition before. That price though...

https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/thousand-oaks-porsche-cayenne/6918815625.html

https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-sh...s/a14420/2010-porsche-cayenne-s-transsyberia/










Pontiac (!) Torrent GXP

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/la-habra-rare-gxp-model-pontiac-torrent/6924071027.html











Hilarious price but a rather hard to find floor-shift Grand Marquis. The Crown Vics were pretty hard to find with floor shifters, GMs even rarer.

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/beaumont-rare-1-fam-own-47k-2002/6923513075.html











An Aplina for $15k..what could possibly go wrong?

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/pacoima-bmw-b7alpina-alpina/6917556459.html


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


> I see your "excellent condition" and raise you "like new";


I see your "excellent condition" and "like new" and raise you "primo condition/cream puff" S430



> 2005 S430 Primo Condition - $6500 https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/totowa-2005-s430-primo-condition/6923687120.html
> 
> Baby blue, Solid, Dependable, Great Engine, Incredible pick up, Body is in Excellent Shape, Inside looks new. THIS IS A CREAM PUFF!! Comfortable, Roomy, Spacious Trunk. All MB owners, this is a STEAL. 2 owner car. Meticulously Maintained, Garaged, no accidents. See For Yourself!


I've always liked late 90s-late 2000s era Cadillacs, and this one is no exception



> 2009 Cadillac STS-V - $21900 https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/florham-park-2009-cadillac-sts/6924383976.html
> 
> 2009 Cadillac STS-V - (1 of 95 Built in 2009)
> Black Ice Metallic – Ebony Interior (1 of 17 Ever Built in that Color Combo)
> ...


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is a very interesting "built" RS3 for $85k:

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/wharton-2018-audi-rs3-fully-built/6916560892.html



> FS: 2018 Built IMS850 Audi RS3 w/
> 8,xxx miles
> 
> Factory options are as followed:
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This intrigues me... hmm.
A base Sport (I hate sunroofs so Sport is good) Mazdaspeed6 that's been garaged and taken care of with just a few minor reasonable mods and has reasonable miles.
Tho the huge "M" on the rear window would have to go. :facepalm:

https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/d/cleveland-2006-mazdaspeed-6/6910668300.html


> 2006 Mazdaspeed 6 - $7000 (Cleveland TN)
> 
> 2006 Mazdaspeed 6, 136k miles, 6 Speed Manual, Pwr Windows and door locks, Bose Sound, All Wheel Drive, turbo, car has Mazdaspeed full cold air intake, Full Magnaflow Exhaust, Slotted Rotors, Has Power Programmer, almost new tires, HIDs and more invested. The car belong to my uncle, he bought it brand new and kept every receipt for the parts and oil changes, spent it's time parked in the garage if there was any chance of rain. Car has been taken extremely good care of and when sold to me I had plans for it but due to other things I am working on and needing the space for a new Vette. I decided to post this because I do not want it setting out in the weather, it's only ever seen rain a hand full of times since it was new. All of the routine maintenance has been done at Mazda of Cleveland. The car is in awesome shape and extremely well taken care of and I will NOT give this car away. If it comes down to it I will pay for a storage building until I get a extra garage built. The only flaws I know of is there are a couple of very small dings on the car and the battery went bad because it was stored for winter and I did not have time to take it out and start it. But I do take the battery off of one of my cars and let it run before storing it back inside my garage. If interested can email me or text show contact info
> anytime. No phone calls will be answered unless you are serious have cash in hand. NO TRADES, trying to make room for new car I do not need another one in the way. I will accept any reasonable offer but if you throw me a offer of what you think it is worth I will ignore you. No test drives unless cash in hand either I work 12 hours 7 days a week, I do not need to sell nor do I have much spare time to be wasting with people just "looking" much rather be using my spare time doing something I enjoy with my family or resting. I am not concerned with it selling but if you want a extremely babied car with all the receipts for parts and oil changes, that's been garaged and very well taken care of this is definitely the car. Car uses premium fuel, it is a manual, not a automatic, has a clean title of course. Very fun car to drive but I am need the room in the garage, I have two cars in a one car garage. Along with several other cars in a small driveway that I have to park some in the grass. Thank you for your interest. 7000.00obo Tags: turbo, awd, six speed, Mazdaspeed, 6, 6 speed,


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> This intrigues me... hmm.
> A base Sport (I hate sunroofs so Sport is good) Mazdaspeed6 that's been garaged and taken care of with just a few minor reasonable mods and has reasonable miles.
> Tho the huge "M" on the rear window would have to go. :facepalm:


Another excellent car ruined by reliability issues. 



https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/lodi-1991-suzuki-cappuccino/6923075615.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/middleton-1985-pontiac-fiero/6919114670.html








https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/new-berlin-1977-cutlass-supreme/6924011981.html








https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/germantown-1985-nissan-maxima-wagon/6923974710.html








https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/thiensville-drop-top-porsche-runs/6923595120.html








https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/milwaukee-1984-chrysler-laser-5-speed/6920346125.html








https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/waukesha-triumph-spitfire/6919890520.html








https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/milwaukee-audi-quattro-5000-turbo/6918902426.html








https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/muskego-nissan-240sx-convertible/6918651943.html








https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/janesville-1987-pontiac-grand-prix/6917639790.html











OMG 
https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1963-chevy-corvair-convertible-classic/6922950161.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

88c900t said:


> Another excellent car ruined by reliability issues.


Citation needed (on unmodified cars).


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Citation needed (on unmodified cars).


Timing chains, carbon buildup, bad syncromesh and pop outs.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

88c900t said:


> Timing chains, carbon buildup, bad syncromesh and pop outs.


Oh.. hmm.
I'll have to research that.
I just remember the early rear diff mount issue and the 2.3 turbo bent rod issues - all usually on well modified cars driven aggressively (in wrong gear/poor pavement).
Tho it seems almost all special "enthusiast" models have some issues to deal with, and the more limited the production the more likely the issues.. right?
or they can just be German.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1979 El Camino...


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

1967 Peugeot 404 sedan. European model. Manual column shift. Very original, and a great driver. Lots of recent service and updates. Mild suspension and engine work. Dcoe Weber on custom manifold and free flowing exhaust. Have original intake/carb/air cleaner assembly. New grabber all terrains, lots of fun. Brakes are recent. Interior mostly original and in great shape. Some rust on passenger floor but otherwise straight and clean, no evidence of any accidents except for dent in drivers door. Many extra original parts that come with car: two fenders , decklid, distributors, alternator, water pumps, rear axle diff, carpets, bulbs, fixtures, lenses, etc. Too much to list. Great car.


 https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/albany-1967-peugeot-404/6913085038.html 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brzo_app (Jul 7, 2019)

*Post Gambler 500 Shopping is always fun!*

https://bend.craigslist.org/cto/d/redmond-gambler/6919456047.html









https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/seattle-1987-dodge-ram-van-modified-to/6923318901.html









and the Coup de grâce

https://portland.craigslist.org/yam/cto/d/newberg-30-mpg-commuter-tercel/6907091242.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Somebody here surely _deserves_ such an amazing ride.
This is actually like... really close to me.
Surprised I've never seen it around town.
But last 2.5 years I've been long commuting so I don't drive around town much.

Refurbish the stock seats under the covers.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/lowland-1985-chevy-citation-ii-11/6927726371.html


quote
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1985 Chevy Citation - II (X-11) - $7500 (Morristown) 

(Red) 1985 Chevy Citation - II (X-11)
(A Very Rare Car)-(Price $7,500 Firm)
cylinders: 6 cylinders, 
With the 2.8 Multiport Fuel Injection-(Only Year)
drive: Front Wheel Drive
fuel: gas
odometer: 120000
paint color: Red( Excellent Paint)
size: mid-size
title status: clean
-Please do not contact about trying to help me sell.(I do not need help to sell)-
transmission: automatic
type: Hatchback
Very Clean - 1985 Citation II X-11 in original condition 
Gloss:Exterior-(Red) - with Black and Grey cloth interior. 120,000 miles.
(Very Good paint) - Mechanically in Very good shape, runs and sounds Great.
(423)three 1 two 32 eighty 4 or (423) 3 one 2 eighteen 9 Six














































































































1985 Chevrolet,(Citation) - II (X-11) 
condition: excellent 
cylinders: 6 cylinders 
drive: fwd 
fuel: gas 
paint color: red 
size: mid-size 
title status: clean 
transmission: automatic 
type: hatchback

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some of the badging seems off.
I searched for original ad pics and this is all I found.
A classic review.

http://www.curbsideclassic.com/blog...es-technical-analysis-and-one-personal-photo/


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

https://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/d/sarasota-2008-ford-mustang-shelby-gt500/6928494032.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

brzo_app said:


> and the Coup de grâce
> 
> https://portland.craigslist.org/yam/cto/d/newberg-30-mpg-commuter-tercel/6907091242.html


Wait.. wut?  :screwy: :laugh:


Not Cl but... (and has a little rust)


https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/374800296704932/

1971 Volvo 145 S wagon
Chattanooga, TN · 
$6,850
About This Vehicle
Driven 222,000 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: Blue · Interior color: Black
Good condition
Seller's Description
1971 Volvo 145s Wagon , 
Classic station wagon ready for new adventures, super nice driver quality..Not a show car by any means, she has some charecter marks (scratches. dings and some rust bubbles) It it however a very presentable car that has passed the test of time with its vibrant blue color (factory orig color with one repaint in its life)
Have fun with it, and drive it! Gets loads of attention and thumbs up and smiles everywhere it goes! Daily driver reliable, Turn the key and off you go. 
All the blinkers and lights work, windows all work
(rear wiper does not). The B20 engine has been mechanically gone thru, dual SU carbs are fresh. 
Some tasteful engine upgrades have been done to maximize the B20 performance by the previous owner. Car is a 4 speed (non O.D.) manual transmission. New set of matched tires with only a few hundred miles on em. Interior completely redone, new seat upholstery front and rear, new carpets and insulation. Original headliner is in great shape (no rips or tears). Car has all its factory parts for the AC/ but has it not been hooked up. new KYB rear shocks, chrome roof rack, After market old school JVC tape deck and rear door speakers, "Luisi" wood steering wheel. even comes with a fitted car cover and Fresh oil change (as of last week). 

I have to many projects right now and space and time are getting tight....so this one needs to be enjoyed by a new owner . 
Bring all reasonable offers..... 
Thanks for looking.

Might trade on her as well....

If you are reading this ad the wagon is still available, message me and I will get right back to you!


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

If anyone sees a clean 1997-2001 5spd Prelude SH floating around, definitely post it or send it my way via PM. Looking for a friend here


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> If anyone sees a clean 1997-2001 5spd Prelude SH floating around, definitely post it or send it my way via PM. Looking for a friend here


Probably hard to find one better than this right now.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/450574172398579/

Wasn't there a tranny issue on these?


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> Probably hard to find one better than this right now.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/450574172398579/
> 
> Wasn't there a tranny issue on these?


There’s a forum I found a few years ago listing all the large known issues. 

Only ones I’m really concerned about are the ATTS niggles and water leaks.

Tranny issues are only on the autos and mid-life crisis dads as far as I know.

This example seems very well taken care of. I might take a few months to a year before I buy one, but I’m pretty much certain I’m buying one of these. Reliable, inexpensive, economical and downright gorgeous.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

VadGTI said:


> This is about as cheap as a C4S 6-speed with records and an IMS replacement is ever going to get, I bet.


Same owner since 25k miles, yet is has a brand spanking new CA license plate on it?  Methinks the whole story isn't being told here.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Matt said:


> Same owner since 25k miles, yet is has a brand spanking new CA license plate on it?  Methinks the whole story isn't being told here.


That's not even a new CA plate. The new ones are black and yellow. It could just have been renewed-


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

1984 Ferrari 400i “project” with “fire damage” for $9500. They felt the need to specify that there is no warranty. Lulzzzz..

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/los-angeles-1984-ferrari-400-gti-coupe/6928438198.html





















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MylesPH1 said:


> 1984 Ferrari 400i “project” with “fire damage” for $9500. They felt the need to specify that there is no warranty. Lulzzzz..
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/los-angeles-1984-ferrari-400-gti-coupe/6928438198.html


"or parts"

Which parts? there's nothing but a shell left... :screwy:


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

ice4life said:


> That's not even a new CA plate. The new ones are black and yellow. It could just have been renewed-


The black/yellow plates are special order. The white plates are still California standard issue, and since these start with 8F, that means they are relatively recent - the first number continues to rise as time goes by. So for whatever reason, they put new plates on it within the last year or so.


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)

Matt said:


> Same owner since 25k miles, yet is has a brand spanking new CA license plate on it?  Methinks the whole story isn't being told here.





ice4life said:


> That's not even a new CA plate. The new ones are black and yellow. It could just have been renewed-





MylesPH1 said:


> The black/yellow plates are special order. The white plates are still California standard issue, and since these start with 8F, that means they are relatively recent - the first number continues to rise as time goes by. So for whatever reason, they put new plates on it within the last year or so.


Most likely a 2008 plate. First digit will give you the year. Current 2018 plates would have the ca.dmv.gov on the bottom. If you want a black and yellow you have to pay extra for it


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

> Most likely a 2008 plate. First digit will give you the year. Current 2018 plates would have the ca.dmv.gov on the bottom. If you want a black and yellow you have to pay extra for it


The lower part of the plate that has the CA website address is covered by the license plate frame on that 911.

An plate beginning with an 8 wouldn’t have been released in 2008 - they were still on plates beginning with 6 that year. They’ll start with 6AAA000 and work their way up. They never jumped around on the numbers for basic issue plates.

As a guy who has bought a lot of used cars in this state, the plates rising in numbers chronologically became a good basic indicator to determine age and ownership length. The fact that most BS artists selling cars don’t realize this, helps you figure out if they’re, you know, full of BS.

Edit - quick breakdown of the sequential numbers issued for all the plates with a white background, by the years they were issued-


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

MylesPH1 said:


> Mic Drop post


It would have been a whole lot easier if the other 2 of you commenting on license plates had just taken what I posted as truth.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> "or parts"
> 
> Which parts? there's nothing but a shell left... :screwy:


Two too many zeroes in that price. It doesn't even have a Ferrari badge.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> If anyone sees a clean 1997-2001 5spd Prelude SH floating around, definitely post it or send it my way via PM. Looking for a friend here


mm I came across one the other day since I am addicted to CL, I'll see if it's still around


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

MGQ said:


> mm I came across one the other day since I am addicted to CL, I'll see if it's still around


I’m honestly just feeling the price water right now, but do send if you can find it. It’ll be much appreciated


----------



## HaystackMalone (Jul 10, 2016)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> I’m honestly just feeling the price water right now, but do send if you can find it. It’ll be much appreciated


As a former 5th gen prelude owner (01-07), I'm always on the lookout. I still frequent the forum I signed up to when looking to purchase one (August 2000 Join Date!). I'm hoping that one of the OG members of that forum will eventually post their car up for sale. What I'd prefer? Ficus Green 2001 5spd base. Love the looks of these cars. The boxed fenders always do it for me. Loved mine, but in the summer of 06, I drove through some deep water. It never ran 100% after that. It was also an auto, and those transmissions are notorious for issues.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

HaystackMalone said:


> As a former 5th gen prelude owner (01-07), I'm always on the lookout. I still frequent the forum I signed up to when looking to purchase one (August 2000 Join Date!). I'm hoping that one of the OG members of that forum will eventually post their car up for sale. What I'd prefer? Ficus Green 2001 5spd base. Love the looks of these cars. The boxed fenders always do it for me. Loved mine, but in the summer of 06, I drove through some deep water. It never ran 100% after that. It was also an auto, and those transmissions are notorious for issues.


They are indeed gorgeous cars.

I wasn’t able to find any information online, so best to ask you I suppose.

Is the H22A4 Port or Direct injection? I would assume (and hope) it’s port, right?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> They are indeed gorgeous cars.
> 
> I wasn’t able to find any information online, so best to ask you I suppose.
> 
> Is the H22A4 Port or Direct injection? I would assume (and hope) it’s port, right?


direct inj was mach latte.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> direct inj was mach latte.


That’s what I was hoping for. 
Das mucho bueno.
I’m mainly asking because I know that this was the time Honda was doing a fair bit of experimenting, even putting electric power steering into some of their cars such as S2000.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

HaystackMalone said:


> As a former 5th gen prelude owner (01-07),


Wat? The 5th gen stopped in 01, unless you are jokingly referring to the Acura RSX and consolidating the 2nd and 3rd gen.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> That’s what I was hoping for.
> Das mucho bueno.
> I’m mainly asking because I know that this was the time Honda was doing a fair bit of experimenting, even putting electric power steering into some of their cars such as S2000.


Honda was really late to the DI game.
Maybe they saw the carbon thing and was concerned, maybe they were riding their vtec yo image too hard? Idk.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Honda was really late to the DI game.
> Maybe they saw the carbon thing and was concerned, maybe they were riding their vtec yo image too hard? Idk.


Probably just a matter of getting a full lifespan out of engines they had already developed. And the S2K was released in like, 1999.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> Honda was really late to the DI game.
> Maybe they saw the carbon thing and was concerned, maybe they were riding their vtec yo image too hard? Idk.


As boring as thjs sound, I’m one of ‘those’ people who believes that, within reason, they don’t make them like they used to. I’m not referring to’ my feet going through a rusty floor pan, type old, but just mechanically for the most part. 

The less **** to go wrong, the better in my eyes.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Note last gen Prelude headroom is tight, if you are 6+ tall.
(This car went on my "I couldn't even test drive it" list )
Mandatory power sunroof doesn't help.
I find this odd as the car has rather normal upright cabin proportions..but whatever. 
It's like the car was designed for asians or something.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> If anyone sees a clean 1997-2001 5spd Prelude SH floating around, definitely post it or send it my way via PM. Looking for a friend here


Word of advice. Stay away from the SH. Not just the ATTS issues, but things like alignments and oil changes are much more difficult and not worth the headache.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Metallitubby said:


> Word of advice. Stay away from the SH. Not just the ATTS issues, but things like alignments and oil changes are much more difficult and not worth the headache.


I was aware of the potential ATTS headaches, but wasn’t aware of the rest.

I’ll definitely keep that in mind. Nothing an alright LSD can’t fix anyway, right?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Nothing an alright LSD can’t fix anyway, right?


Eggzackly. Of the 300 or so Preludes I've worked on over the years, the worst ones for simple maintenance were the 4WS and SH cars.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Metallitubby said:


> Eggzackly. Of the 300 or so Preludes I've worked on over the years, the worst ones for simple maintenance were the 4WS and SH cars.


The 4WS is a whole different ball park. 
I shudder thinking about doing an alignment on one of those.

In that case, what would you consider the best model trim for a 5th generation Prelude?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> In that case, what would you consider the best model trim for a 5th generation Prelude?


There are only two trims. Base and SH. The base offers the same power but with available automatic with our version of Tiptronic. The auto transmissions weren't as bad as some people have made them out to be, but our manual transmissions cannot be matched for smooth shifting and short throw.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Metallitubby said:


> There are only two trims. Base and SH. The base offers the same power but with available automatic with our version of Tiptronic. The auto transmissions weren't as bad as some people have made them out to be, but our manual transmissions cannot be matched for smooth shifting and short throw.


Ahahah, I love the way you do business. I’ve heard good things from the manuals and intend to stick to that. My only grievance is the sharper look of the SH that isn’t present on base. 

Worst comes to worst, I just buy some of those bits and pieces.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> My only grievance is the sharper look of the SH that isn’t present on base.


Chin spoiler, painted side-skirts, and wing are all easy to get. The wheels are a little harder to find though. Otherwise the same exterior.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> T...our manual transmissions cannot be matched for smooth shifting and short throw.


I 99.999% agree with the only exception being the 5 and 6 speed transmissions on the NA through NC Miatas (I haven't driven an ND), which are the gold standard. Otherwise, everything else < Honda, and the 5th gen Prelude with the MT was a truly amazing experience.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

not craigslist but....


click me<--------


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

-camber said:


> not craigslist but....
> 
> 
> click me<--------


Why? We have a BAT thread already.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Seabird said:


> I 99.999% agree with the only exception being the 5 and 6 speed transmissions on the NA through NC Miatas (I haven't driven an ND), which are the gold standard. Otherwise, everything else < Honda, and the 5th gen Prelude with the MT was a truly amazing experience.


_
*Wrong*._

The 6 speed in my MSM is actually a downgrade from the regular 5.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Metallitubby said:


> Chin spoiler, painted side-skirts, and wing are all easy to get. The wheels are a little harder to find though. Otherwise the same exterior.


I was thinking of going aftermarket with the wheels anyway. Something that looks alright but doesn’t attract attention.

Thanks for the general advice man



Seabird said:


> I 99.999% agree with the only exception being the 5 and 6 speed transmissions on the NA through NC Miatas (I haven't driven an ND), which are the gold standard. Otherwise, everything else < Honda, and the 5th gen Prelude with the MT was a truly amazing experience.


Yeah, after driving a 10th gen SI around a little bit, I must say that Honda makes a seriously great transmission. The only niggle I could find is while shifting into 5th and 6th gear. Aside from that, solid transmission all around


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> If anyone sees a clean 1997-2001 5spd Prelude SH floating around, definitely post it or send it my way via PM. Looking for a friend here


Pm'd you.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Matt said:


> Same owner since 25k miles, yet is has a brand spanking new CA license plate on it?  Methinks the whole story isn't being told here.


It sold very quickly after I spoke with the seller. My guess is he had a personalized plate on it that he wanted to keep, so he put it on retention and slapped a $13 8XXXXXXX replacement on it.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

88c900t said:


> _
> *Wrong*._
> 
> The 6 speed in my MSM is actually a downgrade from the regular 5.


Exception that proves the rule. The MSM was the weird rainman cousin of the Miata family; interesting and occasionally brilliant, but ultimately no one wanted to have anything to do with it.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

-camber said:


> not craigslist but....
> 
> 
> click me<--------


This makes me dribble with anticipation.
God I want to bid so badly



bombardi said:


> Pm'd you.


received.
Thank you my man


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

losangeles.craigslist.org/monster-limo-truck


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Seabird said:


> Exception that proves the rule. The MSM was the weird rainman cousin of the Miata family; interesting and occasionally brilliant, but ultimately no one wanted to have anything to do with it.


My car never told me it's only 18 minutes till Wapner. 



No one want's anything to do with it? That's not what the values are implying


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

88c900t said:


> No one want's anything to do with it? That's not what the values are implying


When it was new. Let me try another pop-culture movie reference from the 80s... The MSM is like the Buckaroo Banzai of cars; a critical and popular failure when it debuted, but time, context, and shifting tastes have been kind. :beer:

For the record, I was an NB owner before the MSM came out and then an NC owner right after. I was active with the local Miata owners group, and SOLO II'd with them every month. I really, really wanted the MSM to be amazing, but it seemed like a bit of a rushed effort. Same with the MSP, though it was a little more compelling, but that might just be my personal bias.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Seabird said:


> When it was new. Let me try another pop-culture movie reference from the 80s... The MSM is like the Buckaroo Banzai of cars; a critical and popular failure when it debuted, but time, context, and shifting tastes have been kind. :beer:
> 
> For the record, I was an NB owner before the MSM came out and then an NC owner right after. I was active with the local Miata owners group, and SOLO II'd with them every month. I really, really wanted the MSM to be amazing, but it seemed like a bit of a rushed effort. Same with the MSP, though it was a little more compelling, but that might just be my personal bias.


It's definitely not perfect, the factory tune (that doesn't come on boost until 4500 RPM) and the weird gearing would be bad for autocross. And it would have been better with the 5 speed. But I plan to address the turbo system, and it's one of the easiest ways to get into a quick Miata.





(just ignore that the NC has similar 0-60 times.)


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Seabird said:


> When it was new. Let me try another pop-culture movie reference from the 80s... The MSM is like the Buckaroo Banzai of cars; a critical and popular failure when it debuted, but time, context, and shifting tastes have been kind. :beer:
> 
> For the record, I was an NB owner before the MSM came out and then an NC owner right after. I was active with the local Miata owners group, and SOLO II'd with them every month. I really, really wanted the MSM to be amazing, but it seemed like a bit of a rushed effort. Same with the MSP, though it was a little more compelling, but that might just be my personal bias.


So what you're saying is that you should laugh while you can, monkey boy.[/Dr. Lazardo]


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> So what you're saying is that you should laugh while you can, monkey boy.[/Dr. Lazardo]


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Is this another radwood taxed vehicle?

$14k for a 1988 Cavalier Z24 with 19k miles

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/middletown-rare-find1988-showroom/6921651212.html












Edit: Just found this 4 door 1992 Geo with 56k miles for $900 . If anyone wants this as a "radwood" car let me know and I can take a look at it for you (if you aren't in the DMV).

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/waldorf-1992-geo-metro/6926657283.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

FWIW- the 80's Cavalier had a much nicer interior than the 90s Cavalier. :facepalm:

Something like this for cheap- even tho obviously not mint or low miles (and is a deathtrap)- makes more sense as a radwood fun car.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/la-follette-1987-nissan-sentra-se-sport/6922151626.html

1987 nissan sentra se sport coupe +extras - $2200 (Lafollette) 

For Sale Or Trade
1987 sentra se sport coupe. I am the 3rd owner. Very well maintained with records. 5 speed manual. Complete interior , no missing panels (drivers seat has repaired rip). All levers work (hatch, hood, tilt steering and gas tank). All electrical works. (rear defrost, wiper, manual engine fans, push button start, lights etc). Sunroof (no leaks). 

No Air Conditioning. Had it from the factory, has been removed. parts are still there.

35-40 mpg
1.6 lt tbi motor
rebuilt less than 40k miles ago by previous owner.
New:
top end
timing belt
starter

3 months ago i had a full brake job done by Car Kare in lafollette. Lines, rotors, front and rear bearings, calipers, drums, shoes and pads.

New flowmaster series 40 cat back exhaust.

Vintage Blaupunkt Stereo cassette with aux input and channel info. wired for amp. May include amp and sub if interested.

The computer is an working 80s Motorola t9001 police data terminal. Basically a 486 computer running windows 3.1. I can take it out if you aren't interested. 

Extra parts include:
Full spare disassembled engine and gearbox (intake, exhaust manifolds, ac components, starter, throttle body)
3 Sets of wheels (steel, factory alloy, aftermarket alloy)
2 totes of random spare parts (interior pieces, knobs, clips, engine gaskets)
factory literature
Dealer technical repair manuals (nissan not hayes)

Looking to sell or I can add up to $2000 cash on a trade for a decent square body blazer, Jimmy, or bronco (not bronco II)













































































































1987 nissan sentra coupe 
condition: excellent 
cylinders: 4 cylinders 
fuel: gas 
odometer: 245000 
paint color: white 
title status: clean 
transmission: manual 
type: coupe


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

This one looks familiar.. Time for a change

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/denver-1990-mercedes-500sl-convertible/6931021207.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

portland.craigslist.org/1964-chevrolet-chevelle










:heart:


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> losangeles.craigslist.org/monster-limo-truck


I would not want that POS if they paid me. 4WD in a limo? 4WD is best in short wheelbase not stretched.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

t_white said:


> Is this another radwood taxed vehicle?
> 
> $14k for a 1988 Cavalier Z24 with 19k miles
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/middletown-rare-find1988-showroom/6921651212.html



Not quite as cool but I just saw this 91 Cavalier with 78k for $1600, the wife said no :laugh:










https://catskills.craigslist.org/cto/d/kingston-1991-chevy-cavalier-low-miles/6931617010.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

2014 Volvo 670 with a 600,000 mile warranty :laugh:

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/aurora-2014-volvo-670-trailer/6930911046.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Ooo... darling status...

https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/dover-1991-jeep-cherokee-limited/6931681686.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

orlando.craigslist.org/1993-toyota-4wd-liteace-mini/


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> losangeles.craigslist.org/monster-limo-truck





> The Monster Limo Truck makes a HUGE statement at a small fuel cost boasting 15 miles to the gallon.


15mpg my ass. Maybe at idle coasting down a hill in neutral it gets that mpg.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> FWIW- the 80's Cavalier had a much nicer interior than the 90s Cavalier. :facepalm:
> 
> ...



Looks decent but too much for the high miles.



t_white said:


> Is this another radwood taxed vehicle?
> 
> $14k for a 1988 Cavalier Z24 with 19k miles


Radwood? No. For years people post some minty low mile 80s detroit turds for a great deal of money


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Wait.. wut?  :screwy: :laugh:
> 
> 
> Not Cl but... (and has a little rust)
> ...




Heres why I love this thing:

You get the classic car driving experience but without something as delicate and fragile as most pre 80s cars.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

88c900t said:


> Heres why I love this thing:
> 
> You get the classic car driving experience and you can do an LS swap and be cool.


Fixed.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spokane.craigslist.org/1971-chevy-30-one-ton/

:heart:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> orlando.craigslist.org/1993-toyota-4wd-liteace-mini/


5 on the tree :heart:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Very clean 240D for the price

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/baraboo-mercedes-benz-240d/6936600200.html









Never seen one of these here before.
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/menominee-trabant-601s/6928467086.html









Looks like a great deal with an all new engine.

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/green-bay-93-plymouth-laser/6920995030.html









Never knew the 2G Camry had a digital dash, but I suppose almost everything did then. One of the better ones I've seen.
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/sauk-city-1987-toyota-camry/6929995414.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

88c900t said:


> Very clean 240D for the price
> 
> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/baraboo-mercedes-benz-240d/6936600200.html


This should be allowed to qualify for an Uber.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

88c900t said:


> Never knew the 2G Camry had a digital dash, but I suppose almost everything did then. One of the better ones I've seen.
> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/sauk-city-1987-toyota-camry/6929995414.html


I don't _think_ I knew that they came with that either. It must've been fairly rare, as I was working in the parts department of a Toyota dealership at the time!


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

spockcat said:


> This should be allowed to qualify for an Uber.


Absolutely, given the fact that half the time I get into somebody's sh*thole Nissan Altima with a box of tissues thrown in the back.


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

88c900t said:


> Very clean 240D for the price
> 
> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/baraboo-mercedes-benz-240d/6936600200.html


So...A clean 'Arizona' car...for sale in Baraboo, Wi (keep saluting Hitler kids!), with MN plates that expired in 2018.....

No suspect at all..... :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> orlando.craigslist.org/1993-toyota-4wd-liteace-mini/



That's cool.
But check out this "drivetrain schematics stickers on OUTSIDE" cool bongo.

https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/d/greer-rare-1990-mazda-bongo-wagon-van/6921468194.html

Rare 1990 Mazda Bongo Wagon (Van) - $10000 (Greer) 

Up for sale is an incredibly unique vehicle. This 1990 Mazda Bongo Wagon, originally a Japan-only vehicle, is a stick-shift, four-wheel drive, turbo diesel, right hand drive van. I legally imported it to the US earlier this year with an incredible 26,000 original miles (odometer is in kilometers) and it appears to have been well very well cared for prior to import.

Mechanical:
The 1.998 liter 4-cylinder turbo diesel pulls strong and starts on the first try every time. After import, the vehicle got a new battery, an oil change, a new air filter, and had the front brake pads replaced (the rear pads were inspected but were in good shape and had been changed recently). The van is a standard transmission and shifts smoothly. The Bongo will easily cruise at 65 mph. The four-wheel drive works great and the transfer case shifts in and out of gear easily. The van has new all-terrain tires with less than 50 miles on them, and it comes with an extra set of wheels/winter tires that were equipped when imported. Other than the larger wheels and tires, the vehicle is completely stock. No dash/warning lights and the van idles smoothly. 

Interior:
The original factory seats are in immaculate condition, and had been covered with heavy-duty seat covers since new. The floorboards are also in great shape, having been covered by heavy-duty floor mats since new. The original factory speakers work but crackle and the radio has a microphone input so that you can sing karaoke over the van speakers. The middle row swivels 180 degrees, and both rear rows fold completely flat to make a legitimate full/queen bed. You could really easily camp out of/live in this thing if you wanted.

Exterior:
The van is in incredibly good shape for the age. The paint looks immaculate for the most part. There are a few imperfections to be expected on a vehicle like this but they aren't noticeable from 10+ feet. All around the exterior are rad graphics that came straight from the factory. The van was undercoated at some point, but there is evidence of some extremely minor and superficial surface rust underneath. All doors and windows open and close as they should. all lights, turn signals, and interior lights work. 

Items that need attention:
The air conditioning does not work. The fan blows air and the compressor sounds like it is turning on, so I suspect that it needs a refrigerant charge. 

This van is definitely a head-turner, and sure to be an incredible conversation starter. Take it to your local Cars and Coffee and watch the 'know-it-alls' have their minds blown. The van is registered and is currently titled in my name with a clean South Carolina title. Insurance is easy to get and the van is currently insured with Hagertys for about $60.00/month. It is extremely economical on fuel and has averaged 38 mpg during my ownership. Don't kid yourself, this van is 29 years old and has some bumps, scratches, etc. common on vehicles imported from Japan and is not a trailer queen or show car. It may not pass emissions if your state has that requirement, so purchase at your own risk if you live in a state that requires it. The van is being sold as-is/where is. 

In addition to the extra set of wheels/tires, I'm including:
- Spare rear brake pads and replacement drum hardware
- Spare (new) water pump and thermostat
- All original import documentation and contact information for my part supplier in Japan
- A manual for a vehicle sold domestically that used the same motor
- Information I've gathered during my ownership on maintenance, parts, etc. 

This should always go without saying, but serious inquiries only. I will not let you in the van for a test drive unless you have cash or certified funds in your hand. I'm selling because I want someone to own it who will actually be able to enjoy it, but I absolutely do not have to sell it. Open to reasonable offers. Calls, texts, and e-mails are fine. No trades.

Wagon Van 4wd four wheel drive 4x4 offroad off road classic camper camping Toyota Nissan JDM import Mitsubishi Delica Vanette
do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers

1990 Mazda Bongo 
condition: good 
cryptocurrency ok 
cylinders: 4 cylinders 
drive: 4wd 
fuel: diesel 
odometer: 26075 
size: mid-size 
title status: clean 
transmission: manual 
type: van 


































































































































































































------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Too bad about the rust on this one.

https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/d/greenville-jdm-92-mazda-bongo-dually/6934365706.html

JDM 92 Mazda Bongo Dually Mini Truck Right Hand Drive RHD Farm Pickup - $5295 (Greenville, SC) 

Imported personally from Japan, Hand picked and Driven: Super Low Mileage 12k. 
1992 JDM Fed Legal Mazda Bongo Dually 2wd, Manual 5 Speed, 1.5L 4 cylinder engine, 20k kilometers/12k miles Pickup Truck. Payload of 3,300lbs can be put in the bed of the truck. 3 Seater
These are great little work trucks, bed sides fold down and can be removed easily, can hold 3 people. Cab over truck makes for a great turning radius. Inside Bed size 94"long 60.5"wide
Truck is real clean, front bumper is rusty and the roof has a faded spot on it as pictured.

We Import JDM Cars and have a yard in Japan, i personally travel to Japan and hand pick vechicles for importation. We cut out all the middle men and offer cheaper prices cause of this when dealing direct.
Questions. Have other random cars/trucks in Stock.
Contact Rob show contact info for any questions

The Mazda Bongo, also known as Mazda E-Series, Mazda Access, and the Ford Econovan, was a cabover van and pickup truck manufactured by the Japanese automobile manufacturer Mazda since 1966. It has been built with rear-, middle-, as well as front-mounted engines. It also formed the basis for the long running Kia Bongo range. It is named for the African Bongo, a type of antelope. 

The Bongo was redesigned in 1983 with new engines. It was also sold by Ford in Asia as the "Spectron" (passenger version) or as the "J80" (cargo model). In Australia, the Bongo was sold by Mazda as the E-series, with Ford also retailing the commercial version as the "Ford Econovan" and the passenger version as the "Ford Spectron" (1983-1990). From 1994 onwards, the Bongo was also sold by Nissan as the Vanette. In South Korea this was built as the Kia Wide Bongo. In South Africa this was sold as the Ford Spectron.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers

1992 Mazda Bongo 
condition: good 
cylinders: 4 cylinders 
drive: rwd 
fuel: gas 
odometer: 12000 
paint color: white 
size: full-size 
title status: clean 
transmission: manual 
type: pickup


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> I don't _think_ I knew that they came with that either. It must've been fairly rare, as I was working in the parts department of a Toyota dealership at the time!


Years ago now, but I almost bought one once, just to see what the dash looked like all lit up. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cheap laughs for free.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Cheap laughs for free.


they best is when they have "invested" in xyz, but "it only needs" cheap abc...:screwy:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/ctd/d/skokie-1994-alfa-romeo-164-ls-4dr-sedan/6929636090.html


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

t_white said:


> Is this another radwood taxed vehicle?
> 
> $14k for a 1988 Cavalier Z24 with 19k miles
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/middletown-rare-find1988-showroom/6921651212.html


Nah, this thing has been up for sale for literally years now, and the guy hasn't dropped the price by a penny, so I can only imagine he's content with sitting around hoping that someone will bite on the ridiculously inflated price.

While we're talking about 80's GM Radwood-quality rides, I must admit, I've had my eyes on this lately:

https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/manheim-1989-oldsmobile-88/6928480983.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

retro_rocket said:


> Nah, this thing has been up for sale for literally years now, and the guy hasn't dropped the price by a penny, so I can only imagine he's content with sitting around hoping that someone will bite on the ridiculously inflated price.
> 
> While we're talking about 80's GM Radwood-quality rides, I must admit, I've had my eyes on this lately:
> 
> https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/manheim-1989-oldsmobile-88/6928480983.html


Heh. That looks almost identical to mom and dad’s ‘86. When they got it dad came in and said “We got a new car, son!” I looked out the door and my shoulders drooped and my face fell. I could see dad out of the scorned of my eye turning red and scowling. I knew what was coming, but it was at least a couple of decades before he admitted I was right. :laugh:

The night they bought it they went out to eat to celebrate. When they went back to the car they found that one of the armrests came off and flew across the seat when they closed the door. That was merely a harbinger of things to come. That was the car that lost two engines in under 60,000 miles, one transmission at around 80,000, the paint peeled off when it was about 5 years old, the chrome started pitting when it was only a year old. There were other things soo, but those are what I remember right off. 

It was a sad time for GM and the other domestics.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Heh. That looks almost identical to mom and dad’s ‘86. When they got it dad came in and said “We got a new car, son!” I looked out the door and my shoulders drooped and my face fell. I could see dad out of the scorned of my eye turning red and scowling. I knew what was coming, but it was at least a couple of decades before he admitted I was right. :laugh:
> 
> The night they bought it they went out to eat to celebrate. When they went back to the car they found that one of the armrests came off and flew across the seat when they closed the door. That was merely a harbinger of things to come. That was the car that lost two engines in under 60,000 miles, one transmission at around 80,000, the paint peeled off when it was about 5 years old, the chrome started pitting when it was only a year old. There were other things soo, but those are what I remember right off.
> 
> It was a sad time for GM and the other domestics.


In contrast my dad's father bought one new in like 89 or 90 and it was a solid car for a long time. (shrug)
Other than closing the door on his thumb that one time. 
Wait.. it may have been a 98 instead of an 88.
Anyway, he liked it so much he traded it on a new 97 Olds 98 (or maybe it was an 88.. idk.. confusing names).


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

BRealistic said:


> In contrast my dad's father bought one new in like 89 or 90 and it was a solid car for a long time. (shrug)
> Other than closing the door on his thumb that one time.
> Wait.. it may have been a 98 instead of an 88.
> Anyway, he liked it so much he traded it on a new 97 Olds 98 (or maybe it was an 88.. idk.. confusing names).


I was gonna say, my grandfather’s string of H-body Olds 88’s were pretty dang reliable. I don’t remember his ‘87 (maybe that was a turd, but who knows) but his ‘89, ‘92, and ‘96 all did well at racking up the miles, when he’d then rinse and repeat. He’d usually drive from NY to VT every couple of weeks, hence the high mileage - cars usually had 150-180k by the time he got rid of them.

CSB - his dealer of choice was a VW/Oldsmobile dealer in Manchester, VT. After his last Olds, he got an Acura TL and continued to service it there until he stopped going to VT so frequently.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Stevo12 said:


> I was gonna say, my grandfather’s string of H-body Olds 88’s were pretty dang reliable. I don’t remember his ‘87 (maybe that was a turd, but who knows) but his ‘89, ‘92, and ‘96 all did well at racking up the miles, when he’d then rinse and repeat. He’d usually drive from NY to VT every couple of weeks, hence the high mileage - cars usually had 150-180k by the time he got rid of them.
> 
> CSB - his dealer of choice was a VW/Oldsmobile dealer in Manchester, VT. After his last Olds, he got an Acura TL and continued to service it there until he stopped going to VT so frequently.


Yeah, my family had many H bodies and they were mechanically reliable, most making it well past 200K. Although A&W is correct that earlier years had piss poor quality controls. 

Aside from underwhelming shocks/tires (without the F41 package) and bad standard instrumentation, these were great cars.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> In contrast my dad's father bought one new in like 89 or 90 and it was a solid car for a long time. (shrug)
> Other than closing the door on his thumb that one time.
> Wait.. it may have been a 98 instead of an 88.
> Anyway, he liked it so much he traded it on a new 97 Olds 98 (or maybe it was an 88.. idk.. confusing names).


Theirs was an ‘86 and it was either the first or second year of that car.

The report from the mechanic was that the initial engine wasn’t machined correctly, likely from not sitting in the jig when the lifter bores were machines, as they were supposedly off. The cam was flat and the lifters shot, so the short block was replaced under warranty. That short block failed similarly and they replaced the cam, lifters, bearings and a “thrust button” that controlled cam thrust. 

The other failures were unrelated, but as I understand it 1985-‘86 was the low point for GM quality control. 

They finally replaced it in 1998 and when they were looking they were stunned that I recommended an Oldsmobile Intrigue. It had the same basic drivetrain, but the carmwas exceptionally reliable. It served them for the rest of their lives with only two failures. The steering rack and the HVAC control unit (which had cold soldering because of environmental reasons). We junked it about two years ago after mom passed away. It ran fine, but we couldn’t get the HVAC system working, no parts were available and nobody in the family really wanted it that much.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> They finally replaced it in 1998 and when they were looking they were stunned that I recommended an Oldsmobile Intrigue.


My parents bought a low mileage used loaded 99(?) 3.5 Intrigue to replace their 94 LHS
they drive it for years.. even begging the insurance company to let them use used parts to keep from totaling it after some girl in an Explorer rear ended them.
They gave it to a lady at church that needed a car and she is still driving it- surprisingly.
I think she maybe changes the oil once a year and that's it.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I know people around here find these exciting.

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/southampton-2003-volkswagen-passat-w8-6/6940879794.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

retro_rocket said:


> Nah, this thing has been up for sale for literally years now, and the guy hasn't dropped the price by a penny, so I can only imagine he's content with sitting around hoping that someone will bite on the ridiculously inflated price.
> 
> While we're talking about 80's GM Radwood-quality rides, I must admit, I've had my eyes on this lately:
> 
> https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/manheim-1989-oldsmobile-88/6928480983.html


Oh wow, how have I not seen this one?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

r_fostoria said:


> I know people around here find these exciting.
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/southampton-2003-volkswagen-passat-w8-6/6940879794.html


Oh my.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> Oh my.


You say "oh, my" and I say "I need rod bearings... Break out the band saw and wooden dowels!" :laugh:

For those unfamiliar, if you need any bottom end parts the replacement is buying a short block from VW. Seriously.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

r_fostoria said:


> I know people around here find these exciting.


Oh man, if that was a variant (avant) I'd be all over it without a doubt


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> they were stunned that I recommended an Oldsmobile Intrigue.


Now I'm intrigued. Did you offer the Pontiac Irony and the Vauxhall Bad Impression as well?


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/tyro-saab-v4-coupe/6941074306.html









https://vermont.craigslist.org/ctd/d/middlebury-2013-ford-cobra-jet/6939585210.html









https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/burlington-2002-porsche-low-miles/6935526248.html


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

r_fostoria said:


> I know people around here find these exciting.
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/southampton-2003-volkswagen-passat-w8-6/6940879794.html


 There was a time not too long ago that I would have been on a plane the next weekend to go get that. Got too much on my plate already, though.



Air and water do mix said:


> You say "oh, my" and I say "I need rod bearings... Break out the band saw and wooden dowels!" :laugh:
> 
> For those unfamiliar, if you need any bottom end parts the replacement is buying a short block from VW. Seriously.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: I wonder how that ended up...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: I wonder how that ended up...


Me too. That guy was some kind of mad genius *******. :laugh:


Drewhastheinternet, wherever you are this one's for you. :beer:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Free Porsche Targa

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/d/fairfax-free-porsheno-motor/6940741030.html


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Chris_V said:


> Free Porsche Targa


"survivor" :laugh:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Metallitubby said:


> "survivor" :laugh:


If it had rear suspension on it I'd be draggin' it home tomorrow, pressure washing it, sandblasting, and putting it up on Rennlist for $5k. With no rear suspension, I'm not sure how to get it on a trailer to get home.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Chris_V said:


> I'm not sure how to get it on a trailer to get home.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ErikGTI said:


> https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/burlington-2002-porsche-low-miles/6935526248.html


This is appealing as it already has had IMS fixed.


----------



## jtprettyman (Nov 8, 2010)

Chris_V said:


> Free Porsche Targa
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/d/fairfax-free-porsheno-motor/6940741030.html


Wish I were closer, I'd deal with all the scrap metal just for the Fuchs


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> This is appealing as it already has had IMS fixed.


I didn't know bicycles had this problem too? Well, consider me educated.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Oh Canada!?!?! 1954 Rolls-Royce Silver Wraith 
$98,250.00 *


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/kiel-2014-howe-ta2-mustang/6940347240.html

2014 Howe TA2 Mustang - $45000


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Chris_V said:


> If it had rear suspension on it I'd be draggin' it home tomorrow, pressure washing it, sandblasting, and putting it up on Rennlist for $5k. With no rear suspension, I'm not sure how to get it on a trailer to get home.


Go get it! I bet there's $5k in parts there even if you have to sawzall the whole thing and throw it in a truck bed in pieces. Just the long hood cut-offs for the turn signals removed from rusty fenders go for like $800.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Remember when the Camry was a lift back? I don't, but hey there it is. 

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/easton-1985-toyota-camry-hatchback-le/6943686137.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

HNNNGGGGG
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/bassett-69-opel-gt/6943894632.html









Because 4x4 5 speed 460. 
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/troy-grove-frod-e250-4x4-4-wheel-drive/6930527503.html









Actually a hell of a good price for the condition. Same dealer with the Alfa 164. 
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/ctd/d/skokie-1993-nissan-300zx-base-2dr/6930492888.html









A runner thats so bad the rust is beyond even a restoration. 
https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/d/oak-lawn-1974-fiat-x1-9/6937244269.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/d/mundelein-1983-renault-5-lecar-trade/6935951601.html









Actually totally identical to mine but without the borla exhaust.
https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/willowbrook-1995-firebird-formula/6926427292.html


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

who doesn't want a Laser in that laserific blue color with only 21k on it... automatic though








https://albany.craigslist.org/cto/d/amsterdam-1991-plymouth-laser-rs/6943907542.html

extra extra long s10








https://albany.craigslist.org/cto/d/ballston-lake-2004-chevrolet-10-4wd/6923979648.html

lower mileage Boxster for $8000








https://binghamton.craigslist.org/cto/d/susquehanna-2002-porsche-boxster/6941455632.html

02 Eurovan for $6000








https://ithaca.craigslist.org/cto/d/seneca-falls-2002-volkswagen-eurovan-gl/6922241976.html

woof.. never heard of the AMC Matador, maybe it's the color combo that doesn't do it for me








https://fingerlakes.craigslist.org/cto/d/seneca-falls-rare-1975-amc-matador-2dr/6938303199.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

joedubbs said:


> woof.. never heard of the AMC Matador, maybe it's the color combo that doesn't do it for me


No, it’s not just the colors. Matadors were never going to be lookers. :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> Remember when the Camry was a lift back? I don't, but hey there it is.


Whoa! I had completely forgotten about those! :beer:


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

> 1999 Porsche boxster, with a clean Kansas title. Only requirments are a new convertable top and a idler pulley. 5 speed manual, black leather interior and black body. Very nice for its age, just needs some care. I do not require help. Absolutely no trades.


https://topeka.craigslist.org/cto/d/topeka-nice-porsche/6944047143.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/raleigh-2011-mercedes-benz-c300-manual/6942974903.html

I had no idea MBZ even offered a manual on these in the states.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/raleigh-2011-mercedes-benz-c300-manual/6942974903.html
> 
> I had no idea MBZ even offered a manual on these in the states.


Imagine stirring half dried cement with gravel in it. That's how much fun rowing the gears in those is.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Imagine stirring half dried cement with gravel in it. That's how much fun rowing the gears in those is.


yup i test drove a used one in 2012 and i was super excited about it. I left feeling so meh that I forgot about it until today.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

That's... normal.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1951861928247785/


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

For Sale AMC CONCORD










https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/hortonville-1982-diesel-chevette-isuzu/6944230505.html


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Oh man, if that was a variant (avant) I'd be all over it without a doubt


 A friend of mine had the wagon version for a while. It was an incredible car!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> For Sale AMC CONCORD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just an AMC Eagle without the 4x4.
Those were good cars (had friend with cheap Eagles and Concords back in the late 80s).

Regarding the diesel chevette.
Didn't we have some VWvortexers wanting that exact car for a cross country trip adventure?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> That's just an AMC Eagle without the 4x4.
> Those were good cars (had friend with cheap Eagles and Concords back in the late 80s).
> 
> Regarding the diesel chevette.
> Didn't we have some VWvortexers wanting that exact car for a cross country trip adventure?


I always liked the AMCs of that era. 

I believe those folks (ahem....Chapel) were looking for an Escort.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

1993 TOYOTA SR5 4WD Extra Cab Pickup
$24921

https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/ctd/d/lake-oswego-one-owner-1993-toyota-sr5/6943059830.html


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/raleigh-2011-mercedes-benz-c300-manual/6942974903.html
> 
> I had no idea MBZ even offered a manual on these in the states.


FCP Euro used one for a AER endurance race build. The car was very successful in the season and a half that it was campaigned until their drivers moved on to VW GTI TCRs in World Challenge.

The car used the stock drivetrain and never suffered a mechanical breakdown in over 140 hours of racing.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Stevo12 said:


> FCP Euro used one for a AER endurance race build. The car was very successful in the season and a half that it was campaigned until their drivers moved on to VW GTI TCRs in World Challenge.
> 
> The car used the stock drivetrain and never suffered a mechanical breakdown in over 140 hours of racing.


I love hearing stuff like this about rather unassuming vehicles.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

patrikman said:


> I always liked the AMCs of that era.
> 
> I believe those folks (ahem....Chapel) were looking for an Escort.


Nope, Chevette.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-Chapel-a-Chevette&p=70345704#/topics/5214427

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Sonderwunsch said:


> 1993 TOYOTA SR5 4WD Extra Cab Pickup


Someone should send this link over to that 2L82 guy. He'd make out like gangbusters with this and towing his track bike.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> Someone should send this link over to that 2L82 guy. He'd make out like gangbusters with this and towing his track bike.


Too late, he's gone...


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Too late, he's gone...


What a shame. He seemed like such a nice guy.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*RARE, ONE OF 300 BMW 535Xi Wagon with 6 speed manual transmission - $13800*



> NEGOTIABLE ****RARE ONE OWNER 2008 BMW 535Xi twin turbo wagon with a 6 SPEED Manual Transmission and 300 HP. ONLY 300 MADE BETWEEN 2008 AND 2010. Clean Car Fax with 14 service record. The previous owner was a government employee who travel often to Washington DC, most miles are highway. See the Window Sticker showing all the options and other information, also see the picture of the full inspection done on May of 2019, the only thing needing service were the brakes; replaced front and rear rotors/pads. It has some superficial blemishes difficult to see unless you are inches away. The color is Monaco Blue Metallic. **Loaded with a premium package with to many options to mention so please look at the picture of the Window Sticker ***To mentioned a few: AM/FM CD/MP3, Sentry Key, keyless Entry, Alarm, Lane departure Warning, Park Distance Control, All Around Air Bags, steering wheel control with heat, front and back heated seats, DCT; dynamic traction control, which has two major uses to regulate traction and to enable sport style driving if desire. Please see the two You Tube video, one walking around and one driving it. Walk around video, use all caps; ZTKBONE 08 BMW 535XI W or use this link (https://youtu.be/g62WlWNHE7g ) Driving Video https://youtu.be/qZqyRa3DjDk unfortunately it was raining. This wagon will get your adrenaline pumping, while still very easy to drive in heavy traffic or taking your kids to soccer. THIS ONE OWNER CAR WOULD PASS FOR A MUCH LOWER MILEAGE 535Xi. **$13,800 NEGOTIABLE ***


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Too late, he's gone...


He tried to tow with an econobox and deaded?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*








1981 Cadillac Seville Diesel - $650*

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/cto/d/maple-ridge-1981-cadillac-seville-diesel/6945399761.html



> hello,
> 
> for sale, my fathers 1981 cadillac seville diesel.
> 
> ...


So it has no power but runs and drives great?

Email Vito.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> 1993 TOYOTA SR5 4WD Extra Cab Pickup
> $24921


I feel stupid for asking, but is this reasonable? It doesn't seem reasonable. I know that clean SR5 Tacos are sought after, but this is still a really old truck with 131K on the clock. $25K was probably what it went for new off the showroom floor. Is this guy on crack? Tell me he's on crack...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

VWVan said:


> So it has no power but runs and drives great?


It's a Cadillac diesel. It was like that brand new!


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Something's off since this is like $30k too cheap (listed at $39,900) :screwy::screwy:

https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/d/dallas-1996-porsche-911-c4s/6943585200.html
































> 1996 Porsche 911 C4S Coupe. Polar Silver Exterior on Marble Gray Interior. Contrasting Blue Trim and Carpeting. Beautiful Color Combination. Clean Carfax. Original Miles. Original White Option Sticker Under the Hood .Stamped Maintenance Booklet. Factory Options Include : Aluminum Instrument Dials (X71), Sunroof (650), Comfort Front Seats (437,438)Wheel Rim Caps with Porsche Crest. 18 " OEM Twist Wheels. Turbo S Air Inlets (Replace Fog Lights) Exterior Show No Dings Nor Scratches. Paint Has Excellent Luster. Interior Upholstery Is Very Good Condition. Including Door Panels, Dash, Headliner and Carpeting. No Tears Nor Holes. Very Clean Car. Very Well Maintained C4S.Car Drives Fantastic. Up to the Minute Services. Extensive Amount Of Service Records Are Available. All Books, Tool Kit, and Jack Included In Sale. Spare Keys.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Seabird said:


> I feel stupid for asking, but is this reasonable? It doesn't seem reasonable. I know that clean SR5 Tacos are sought after, but this is still a really old truck with 131K on the clock. $25K was probably what it went for new off the showroom floor. Is this guy on crack? Tell me he's on crack...


As the owner of a 20 year newer Tacoma with roughly half the miles that isn't worth that much, I think he needs to start buying his crack from a different street corner.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

aar0n. said:


> Something's off since this is like $30k too cheap (listed at $39,900) :screwy::screwy:
> 
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/d/dallas-1996-porsche-911-c4s/6943585200.html


The mileage is why its that cheap. Maybe a carfax issue also. I love that thing. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Concord...with the velour seats! :heart:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> That Concord...with the velour seats! :heart:


It’s squeaky clean, but priced a bit high. Eagles are getting to be priced crazy too. I thought I linked the ad.
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/kewaunee-for-sale-amc-concord/6945276925.html


Here is another.

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/grafton-1979-pacer-v8-wagon/6934623185.html


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

spockcat said:


> *RARE, ONE OF 300 BMW 535Xi Wagon with 6 speed manual transmission - $13800*


I loved ripping around in one of these back in the day. My best friends mom had a silver on black 535XiT with a 6-speed that was a lease, so natch my buddy and I took it on joyrides frequently. 

Reliability wise it was textbook N54 with a bunch of teething issues, but man was it the most unassuming sleeper that pulled like a freight train at WOT.

Sadly she turned it in (see above about the reliability issues) and rumor was it was sold even before it reached the dealership. It was known even back then how special and rare the car was.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Matt said:


> As the owner of a 20 year newer Tacoma with roughly half the miles that isn't worth that much, I think he needs to start buying his crack from a different street corner.


Thank you. I figured he was just a bit too proud of it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://asheville.craigslist.org/ctd/d/mills-river-1989-toyota-levin-gt/6939155911.html



1989 Toyota Levin GT-Z Supercharged - $12500 (Asheville, NC) 

1989 Toyota Corolla Levin GT-Z 
VIN: AE92-5127313 
condition: excellent 
cylinders: 4 cylinders 
drive: fwd 
fuel: gas 
odometer: 94000 
title status: clean 
transmission: manual 

Available today is this Toyota legend most of us never knew existed; the 1989 Toyota Levin GT-Z. What makes this Levin such a rarity is the powerplant, the infamous 4AGZE installed from the factory. Based on the popular 4A, 4-cylinder 1.6 liter engine, however add in a factory supercharger and Limited-Slip differential this classic propels down the road like no other in its class!

This Levin's mileage has been JEVIC certified displaying around 94,000km, or 58,000 miles, though the mileage will slowly increase as we take this mountain carver out and enjoy all of it's splendor. The body is overall in great condition having only minor scuffs on the front bumper and zero rust. Underneath is in very good condition as well, especially for this vehicles age, showing minimal surface rust on only brackets and other exposed bolts. A nice dealer option added to this Levin is the necessary window rain guards. The wheels are vibrant red, 4-spoke Tom's Racing wheels only found in Japan! 15x7 in size, and wrapped in brand new 205/50 Nitto's making sure you have endless grip through any corner.

Interior is in near perfect condition with no rips, tears or burns to speak of on any upholstery. One lone panel of interior plastic has been damaged on the drivers left kick panel, though all pieces still remain securely attached and in proper position. This example retains its origional floormats and steering wheel with only the cigarette lighter missing. Heat and defrost work great. The air conditioning has been updated and serviced blowing icy cold. Equipped with power windows as well as power mirrors, both working seamlessly. Japanese aftermarket radio head unit with the classic '90's tape deck as well as a very cool 7in fold out screen display that would have had your Navigation as well as over-the-air broadcasting television in Japan. Sadly however the previous owner must have hit the brakes too hard and a rouge item from the rear seats must have flew forward striking the screen. Still a great example of the amazing quirkiness of the Japanese car culture. The dash is in excellent condition having no bubbles or tears, only the notional No Smoking sticker left from its previous owner and 2 subtle metallic stickers representing the aftermarket speakers installed in Japan by the previous owner. In addition to the standard speedometer and tachometer this vehicle has an oil pressure gauge as well as a voltage meter to help keep an eye on the unicorn drivetrain.

A full service of fluids, filters as well as brand new set of Nitto tires were given to this unicorn Levin before driving to address any issues that might arise before advertising it for sale, making sure that this classic JDM import is in the best condition attainable. 

$12,500. Includes clean NC Title, tax and all Import documents.

Initial Imports LLC is WNC's only Licensed Dealership specializing in the importation and sales of classic Japanese vehicles. Feel free to contact us anytime with questions you may have about what may be the only GT-Z stateside right now!

Website: www.828importer.com 
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/828Importer
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/828importer/, https://www.instagram.com/initialimportsllc/


Tags: Corolla, trueno, ae80, ae86, ae90, trd racing, JDM, import, right hand drive, supercharger, turbo, Nissan, skyline, supra, wrx, sti, autox, touge, efini, eunos, lexus, soarer, jzx,


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

aar0n. said:


> Something's off since this is like $30k too cheap (listed at $39,900) :screwy::screwy:
> 
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/d/dallas-1996-porsche-911-c4s/6943585200.html



The same car was listed on eBay with a $69k Buy It Now. I'm going to guess scam.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

VadGTI said:


> The same car was listed on eBay with a $69k Buy It Now. I'm going to guess scam.


At least the scammer has good taste in cars to fake sell.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> https://asheville.craigslist.org/ctd/d/mills-river-1989-toyota-levin-gt/6939155911.html
> 
> 1989 Toyota Levin GT-Z Supercharged - $12500 (Asheville, NC)


I've seen that car at our local Cars and Coffee a couple times. It's super cool.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Anyone up for an S55 for only $3800?

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/santa-ana-mercedes-s55-amg/6936051031.html





















> MERCEDES S55 AMG - $3800 (NEWPORT BEACH)
> 
> RARE 2002 MERCEDES S55 AMG, SPORT PACKAGE,
> 
> ...


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

VadGTI said:


> Anyone up for an S55 for only $3800?
> 
> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/santa-ana-mercedes-s55-amg/6936051031.html


“I just bought the cheapest clean title S55 anywhere in the country!”

Seriously though, if that has a mountain of service records with it? Why would you think twice for , let’s say, $3500.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

VadGTI said:


> Anyone up for an S55 for only $3800?
> 
> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/santa-ana-mercedes-s55-amg/6936051031.html


The exhaust is wrong. ..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> Anyone up for an S55 for only $3800?


It's awfully tempting in a YOLO sort of way. But you just know that $3800 is less than what the first service will cost you.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> That headlight design aged TERRIBLY.


To each his own. I like the facelift XJS. I also like the dual round headlights with the painted surrounds like on the Lister-Jaguar XJS. It's so very late 1980s/ early 1990s British looking.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

ENV² said:


> The exhaust is wrong. ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The ‘02 S55 isn’t supercharged, they didn’t have the quad outlet exhaust. This looks right for the year. 

And yeah, at $3,500, stack of receipts.... maybe :laugh:


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

MylesPH1 said:


> The ‘02 S55 isn’t supercharged, they didn’t have the quad outlet exhaust. This looks right for the year.
> 
> And yeah, at $3,500, stack of receipts.... maybe


I thought the 02 still had the quad... maybe my older brain is forgetting some facts tho... damn

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

ENV² said:


> I thought the 02 still had the quad... maybe my older brain is forgetting some facts tho... damn


I had to look at other ‘02’s to confirm - it did make me wonder for a second if they had just slapped the badge on, but the image search showed the dual-only. The window sticker confirmed it wasn’t a badge job, and I’ve seen a few cars for sale around here where they just changed a couple letters on the trunk.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MylesPH1 said:


> The ‘02 S55 isn’t supercharged, they didn’t have the quad outlet exhaust. This looks right for the year.
> 
> And yeah, at $3,500, stack of receipts.... maybe :laugh:


If you immediately part it out, you might break even.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

MylesPH1 said:


> The ‘02 S55 isn’t supercharged, they didn’t have the quad outlet exhaust. This looks right for the year.
> 
> And yeah, at $3,500, stack of receipts.... maybe :laugh:


Only one way to find out, right?

Vad--get thee to Newport Beach.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> https://asheville.craigslist.org/ctd/d/mills-river-1989-toyota-levin-gt/6939155911.html
> 
> 1989 Toyota Levin GT-Z Supercharged - $12500 (Asheville, NC)


Is it bad that I want to find an old Prizim GSi hatchback like I had in school and put that drivetrain engine in it? :screwy::laugh:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/hanover-2001-dodge-ram-2500-slt/6952559428.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

losangeles.craigslist.org/san-diego-rare-chevy-blazer-k5-diesel

I need this in my life.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Those old gm diesels always have low miles because they never run very long before breaking down.
Rare for a reason.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

orangecounty.craigslist.org/1983-c20-silverado-suburban/6933062596


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

richmond.craigslist.org/1957-chevy-bel-air-2-door/6952331013

1957 Chevy Bel Air 2 door Hardtop with 283 and 3 speed Auto trans '57 rear end, Very complete car 99.9% complete and very original. Painted in 1985 and shows rust at bottom of doors bottom of trunk lid and rusty rockers the rest is solid! A true survivor car a true barn find. Bring trailer and cash.

$8000 clear title in hand, bring trailer and cash


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I like this.
There is something both refreshing simple and silly about it.
Price seems reasonable too.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/morristown-1976-dodge-dart-swinger-2/6945182297.html

1976 Dodge Dart Swinger 2 Door Hard Top - $7900 (Morristown) 

Very nice car 360 Engine - 220 HP
Edelbrock Carburetor
Torquer 340 IntakeManifold
Headers, Automatic Transmission, Front Bucket Seats, nice interior
New Tires
Mostly original except for Headers &Carburetor
94,537 Original Miles
Runs good - looks great - very fast!

7,900.00 or best offer

1976 Dodge Dart Swinger 
VIN: LL23C6F103288 
condition: good 
cylinders: 8 cylinders 
drive: rwd 
fuel: gas 
odometer: 94537 
paint color: green 
size: full-size 
title status: clean 
transmission: automatic 
type: coupe


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

That wing and hood scoops make baby jesus cry.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MXTHOR3 said:


> That wing and hood scoops make baby jesus cry.


Agreed.
Those need to come off.
Then once you do that you probably have to do body work and paint...... yeah, on second thought, cool if you can remove those without needing more work.
I do assume these in anything close to decent original condition are rare though.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is a $139,000 Jeep Gladiator Hellcat :screwy:

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/for/d/scottsdale-2020-jeep-gladiator-hellcat/6947832178.html



> This is a NEW 2020 Jeep Gladiator 4x4 with a factory HELLCAT engine with 717hp. This unit has some factory modifications done by authorized agent to allow Hellcat engine to work. ie - upgraded rear end. transmission, rear diff - It also custom graphics from Jeeps chief design specialist that match Jeep exactly and comes with lift and big tires. Also you should know all parts added are direct from Jeep and will have 3 year / 36000 mile FACTORY WARRANTY. This unit is one of a kind and will be available as quickly as we can convert these units so call John with any questions.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

The brodozer wheels really ruin it


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Considering even a Hellcat Challenger can't put down full power (with traction control off) at any speed on normal paved roads... that seems about stupid.
Even just a normal 6.2 Hemi would be struggling for traction with anything close to off road tires.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Considering even a Hellcat Challenger can't put down full power (with traction control off) at any speed on normal paved roads... that seems about stupid.
> Even just a normal 6.2 Hemi would be struggling for traction with anything close to off road tires.


But it makes for mad instagram points and at car shows.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

PlatinumGLS said:


> The brodozer wheels really ruin it


What wheels? You see wheels? :laugh: :laugh:

Yes, they're terrible.



BRealistic said:


> Considering even a Hellcat Challenger can't put down full power (with traction control off) at any speed on normal paved roads... that seems about stupid.
> Even just a normal 6.2 Hemi would be struggling for traction with anything close to off road tires.


Well, that Gladiator has 4x4, and you'd be amazed how many folks (I'm looking at you diesel brodozers) will launch their trucks on dry pavement in 4x4 for traction. Even with mud tires.

It's not uncommon for F250's, Chevy 2500's, and Dodge 2500's to dip into the 12 second quarter mile range while wearing 35" mud tires.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Yes, they're terrible.


The worst kind of terrible.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

monterey.craigslist.org/ventura-1965-pontiac-speed-all-under/6957402083.html




























:heart:


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

spockcat said:


> But it makes for mad instagram points and at car shows.


It also helps compensate for the owner's lack of dong


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Matt said:


> It also helps compensate for the owner's lack of dong


I didn't realize you and the owner were that close.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

ENV² said:


> The exhaust is wrong. ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's the one with the 354hp non-supercharged engine, the exhaust is correct. The quad tips came with the M113K engine.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

monterey.craigslist.org/grover-beach-corvette/6957160999


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FB not CL but still.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/414290696096589/

1978 Mercury Cougar
Greeneville, TN · over a week ago · 
$3,900
About This Vehicle
Automatic transmission
Seller's Description
1978 Mercury Cougar 
49,987 original miles
351 cu in (5.8 L) V8 (Windsor) Less


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

damn i want this so bad.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2347737938823145/


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> monterey.craigslist.org/grover-beach-corvette/6957160999


Well, damn... The prices on these started to climb. I was seriously close to pulling the trigger on a 72 about 13 years ago for $10K.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Seabird said:


> Well, damn... The prices on these started to climb. I was seriously close to pulling the trigger on a 72 about 13 years ago for $10K.


Unless you want this, find a non-matching numbers car. They are cheaper, and you can mod them without losing value.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Unless you want this, find a non-matching numbers car. They are cheaper, and you can mod them without losing value.


This is quite a bit more minty than the one I was looking at back then. I've mostly given up on my dream for a chrome bumpers C3.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/zip/d/atlanta-scrap-metal-junk-car-mercedes/6959112559.html



> Free body of a large car (Mercedes 420SEL). The body is straight, the car was never in an accident. It could be used as a junk car or scrap metal. All body panels are present, but the car has no wheels or suspension. You will need a tow truck with flat bed and winch to pull it on the bed. If you don’t have means to safely load it and transport it, please do not respond. Location: Sandy Springs, 30328.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

1973 Plymouth scamp - $3200
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/pml/cto/d/maple-ridge-1973-plymouth-scamp/6960821541.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

It's a POS car for crackpot pricing but the listing made me chuckle.

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/middletown-prestine-condition-only-miles/6961211971.html



> prestine condition only 14,401 miles - $9900
> 
> THIS IS THE CLEANEST CAR I HAVE EVER SEEN IN MY ENTIRE LIFE. THIS 1995 BUICK SKYLARK IS IN PRISTINE MINT CONDITION WITH ONLY FOURTEEN THOUSAND FOUR HUNDRED AND ONE MILES. I SWEAR TO GOD THE PICTURES DO NOT DO THIS CAR JUSTICE AT ALL.THIS IS SO CLEAN YOU NEED TO SEE IT TO BELIEVE IT AND TO TRULY APPRECIATE HOW BEAUTIFUL THIS CAR REALLY IS. THIS 1995 BUICK LOOKS LIKE NO ONE HAS EVER BEEN INSIDE THE CAR. AND IT IS PROBABLY THE ONLY CAR IN THE WORLD IN THIS CONDITION WITH ONLY FOURTEEN THOUSAND FOUR HUNDRED ONE MILES.WHEN THE MOTORS ON YOU CAN NOT HEAR THE ENGINE.THIS CAR WILL NOT LAST LONG WITH ONLY FOURTEEN THOUSAND FOUR HUNDRED AND ONE MILES THIS WILL SELL QUICKLY BECAUSE THIS CAR IS ALMOST A CLASSIC IN A FEW MONTHS IT WILL BE 25 YEARS ON AND IN PRISTINE MINT CONDITION AND 14,401 MILES BECAUSE I AM ONLY THE SECOND OWNER THE FIRST OWNER WAS 94 YEARS OLD. CALL TODAY OR LOSE OUT ON ONE OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VEHICLES I HAVE EVER SEEN NO WONDER THE 94 YEAR OLS LADY CRIED WHEN SHE SOLD IT TO ME.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

1973 2002 project. Based on location, how long it's been off the road and the one pic of the trunk I would bet it's not to rusty.

https://kalispell.craigslist.org/pts/d/kalispell-1974-bmw-2002-coupe-parts-or/6960968003.html


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> monterey.craigslist.org/ventura-1965-pontiac-speed-all-under/6957402083.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wood plow!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> 1973 2002 project. Based on location, how long it's been off the road and the one pic of the trunk I would bet it's not to rusty.
> 
> https://kalispell.craigslist.org/pts/d/kalispell-1974-bmw-2002-coupe-parts-or/6960968003.html


Seems like a decent deal.

From the ad - "Scammers get lost your time is coming" :laugh:

What is the car sticking out behind the 2002 in the photo?


----------



## dk58 (Apr 23, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> What is the car sticking out behind the 2002 in the photo?


The yellow car is an AMC Gremlin if you are talking about the picture you included. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

washingtondc.craigslist.org/baltimore-1986-audi-coupe-gt/6945348059.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

There's a good deal.

westernmass.craigslist.org/ludlow-1969-corvette-stingray/6958482222.html


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

A bit pricey, but cool:

https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/d/fairfield-1987-jetta-coupe-r32-swap/6945851235.html


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> There's a good deal.
> 
> westernmass.craigslist.org/ludlow-1969-corvette-stingray/6958482222.html



If I had a shorter commute (<5 miles each way), I'd for sure buy this, clean it up a bit and make it my daily. I fell in love with the Stingray vert that Chris Tucker drove in Rush Hour.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

1989 VW Syncro Doka TDI - $45000 (Vancouver)
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/cto/d/vancouver-1989-vw-syncro-doka-tdi/6957272843.html












This has wheels so it counts. https://vancouver.craigslist.org/bnc/zip/d/burnaby-portable/6955490439.html

I wonder how many people died in it though:laugh:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

*1973 Opel GT - $8,000 - (Denver area)*

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/denver-1973-opel-gt/6948813977.html






















> This Gage family classic has been featured in the popular tv program "My Classic Car" with Dennis Gage. Originally purchased in 1973, this Opel GT has been in the family ever since. After sitting on the family farm for far too long, Dennis used the Opel as a tool to teach his son Sam the ways of car mechanics. Sam, who you may also know from the tv show "Trippin’ On Two Wheels", has driven the Opel since high school.
> 
> Sam’s now grown and has put his own mark on the car. He completed a total rebuild of the 1.9L engine. It has now been upgraded to the desirable 2.0L with a Weber 32/36 DGEV carburetor. The car is fully original, outfitted only with parts from Gil Wesson at Opel GT Source. The amount of work put into the rebuild is enough to write a novel, but it’s safe to say that everything in the car has been overhauled back to original spec. No electric ignition or fuel injection. This is a 1973 Opel GT as engineers in Bochum, Germany intended a half century ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

VERY clean MKII for $1500.

https://northernwi.craigslist.org/cto/d/minong-1986-volkswagen-golf/6962774731.html










https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/dousman-1989-saab-900-turbo-convertable/6958842514.html










And an *$1100* Fiat 850 that runs. 

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/milwaukee-1972-fiat-spyder-850/6962261231.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

stiggy-pug said:


>


I didn't know Movie Bob did german commercials in the 70s.












That Opel GT is still for sale, down to 3K but I already posted it here before.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

portland.craigslist.org/crescent-city-1964-chevrolet-chevelle/6962997107.html










:heart:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Is it wrong to want this?










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/milton-1998-volvo-v70-awd-turbo/6962772832.html 

$8,500


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

This was a fantastic Cadillac design. Price seems pretty decent too. 

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/d/lakewood-1968-cadillac-eldorado/6963597744.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

roanoke.craigslist.org/1976-ford-150-custom-museum/6959508825.html


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

UncleJB said:


> Is it wrong to want this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stanced like that? Not my cup of tea, but I'd spring for it without the fender flares and gaudy wheels.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

One year private "lease"?

https://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/d/danbury-vw-passat-tdise/6963382933.html



> Offer one year private lease. No tax, no down payment, no commission, no fee. I'll pay you $ 100 cash, if you find a better deal on full-size sedan. Prefer a person no younger than 25 year. Great, clean, fast car. No diesel smell at all. Comfortable ergonomic German design. Leather interior. No complains. Weekly payment $ 70-95 depends on miles, small security deposit. The best deal in CT "price-quality". Car available 09. 05-09.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> washingtondc.craigslist.org/baltimore-1986-audi-coupe-gt/6945348059.html


Swear I saw this thing a while back on CL. That driveway also looks like the one from the guy who was selling the purple a6 Avant. Maybe he finds and flips em.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Three brownish dorito powered cars for sale 









https://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/cto/d/bronx-74-mazda-rx7/6962074708.html









https://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/cto/d/bronx-mazda-rx7/6959859726.html









https://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/cto/d/brooklyn-classic/6958983061.html

:heart:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Stanced like that? Not my cup of tea, but I'd spring for it without the fender flares and gaudy wheels.


Yeah I am definitely not usually a "stance" guy but for some reason I really dig the way that wagon looks.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

If I had garage space and wasn't in the process of dumping cash into a VW Bus, I'd probably buy this.










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/ctd/d/san-rafael-bmw-z3-roadster-1-ownerno/6963803450.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> If I had garage space and wasn't in the process of dumping cash into a VW Bus, I'd probably buy this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I would spend a bit more and get something newer with lower miles.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/petaluma-06-bmw-z4-z4m-roadster-844k/6965778515.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://maine.craigslist.org/ctd/d/south-walpole-2005-porsche-kit-car/6963042284.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Ugh, kill it with fire. :facepalm:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Ugh, kill it with fire. :facepalm:


Yup.



UglyFiero said:


> We took it to a car show and everyone loved the car.


----------



## zmt2 (Aug 4, 2016)

spockcat said:


> I think I would spend a bit more and get something newer with lower miles.
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/petaluma-06-bmw-z4-z4m-roadster-844k/6965778515.html


ugh, if I was local I'd probably buy that w/o thinking twice. Definitely the Z4 over that S52 Z3M. there's a difference between "low miles" and "low miles for the year." think the Z3 seller needs to learn the difference.


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

Somebody needs this bad idea. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

chicago.craigslist.org1982-dodge-aries



















"One owner, little-old lady Aries. Driven only to church and Kmart, 3 blocks from her home. The car only accumulated 15,000 miles of local driving. Her neighbors verified this. The interior has no wear or fading, due to being kept in a garage its entire life."

:laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

A "Best of": 
1999 Toyota Corolla - Fine AF :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

(Not going to copy the ad text, as I would need to edit it for language too much. :laugh: )

My favorite line: 


> It's not going to judge you like a f***ing Volkswagen would.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1978-toyota-corolla-wagon/6968293860.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CRD99 said:


> Somebody needs this bad idea.


I'd be all over that if it were on this coast. :thumbup:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Z


cuppie said:


> A "Best of":
> 1999 Toyota Corolla - Fine AF :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> (Not going to copy the ad text, as I would need to edit it for language too much. :laugh: )
> ...


It's as middle-of-the-road as your grandpa during his last Silver Alert. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Do not want. :laugh:

philadelphia.craigslist.org/1983-chrysler-imperial/6967586866.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Do not want. :laugh:
> 
> philadelphia.craigslist.org/1983-chrysler-imperial/6967586866.html


I can't recall ever seeing one of these in 36 years.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Do not want. :laugh:


I'm pixel curious about this one.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> I'm pixel curious about this one.


Had to fix it.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/taylorsville-1986-pontiac-grand-prix-22/6964151270.html

1986 PONTIAC GRAND PRIX 2+2 AEROCOUPE
dont see these too often. don't think i've ever seen one in person.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/taylorsville-1986-pontiac-grand-prix-22/6964151270.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I think I would spend a bit more and get something newer with lower miles.


I'm with you on the logic but never been a big fan of the Z4 design.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Had to fix it.


Why did you remove the pile of sand?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/allouez-91-dodge-spirit-t/6968870895.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*1975 Chevrolet Cosworth Vega #404 - $8900*


> This is a super nice origional Cosworth Vega 16 valve aluminum engine with orig injection system. Most were converted to carburetors. Runs and drives well, new timing belt ect. Chance to own a real collectable car priced right. This is a limited edition car, Cosworth built these engines.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

cuppie said:


> A "Best of":
> 1999 Toyota Corolla - Fine AF :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> (Not going to copy the ad text, as I would need to edit it for language too much. :laugh: )
> ...


"It will outlive you. It will outlive your children." :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Perfect for Radwood. A $900 Alfa 164. What could go wrong? lol!

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/woodbridge-1991-alfa-romeo-164l-164s/6969636239.html



















You want buttons on the dash instead of a screen? We got yer buttons...


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

88c900t said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1978-toyota-corolla-wagon/6968293860.html


This car literally parks in front of my house daily. :laugh:


Quite funny it made its way in here.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That dash is hot.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> This car literally parks in front of my house daily. :laugh:
> 
> 
> Quite funny it made its way in here.


I was about to page Patrick. He snapped a photo of it when we were all there. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> I was about to page Patrick. He snapped a photo of it when we were all there. :laugh: :laugh:


I will try to get more pics tonight. If I remember....


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Damn still like the 164s weirdo styling, are parts horribly expensive for these? or flat out unavailable for the most part?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> This car literally parks in front of my house daily. :laugh:
> 
> 
> Quite funny it made its way in here.


Here's your chance to buy it, and park it at the same place again just to confuse the old owner.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

88c900t said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1978-toyota-corolla-wagon/6968293860.html


My that’s a nice little car, trust me.



A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/taylorsville-1986-pontiac-grand-prix-22/6964151270.html
> 
> 1986 PONTIAC GRAND PRIX 2+2 AEROCOUPE
> dont see these too often. don't think i've ever seen one in person.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Pretty nice local Prelude
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/de-pere-1980-honda-prelude/6970813471.html









Blown Buick Fiero with a 5spd!!

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/omro-fiero-corvette/6959438370.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

patrikman said:


>


ebay.com/202770269518


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Restored 1958 Beetle for a seemingly good price.

https://wausau.craigslist.org/cto/d/marshfield-1959-volkswagen-type-1/6970878914.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/ctd/d/valparaiso-1967-datsun-pl411/6970116067.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/summit-argo-1991-honda-acty-sdx/6970952005.html


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/d/alexandria-saab-viggen/6967026899.html










https://washingtondc.craigslist.org...-dodge-lebaron-conv-markcross/6967401805.html










https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/herndon-classic-bmw-325ix/6968395541.html









https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/leesburg-1962-triumph-tr4/6969764490.html









https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/alexandria-rare-2014-bmw-wagon-328x/6969751812.html









https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/2005-audi-a8l-quattro/6969769208.html









https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/halltown-2009-pontiac-g8-gt/6970078615.html


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

88c900t said:


> Restored 1958 Beetle for a seemingly good price.
> 
> https://wausau.craigslist.org/cto/d/marshfield-1959-volkswagen-type-1/6970878914.html


"Restored" :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> ebay.com/202770269518


Curious what the reserve is on that thing, some of those parts are unobtainium for certain.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

A few from today's "rare" search on CL:

*Very rare 1986 Corvette seven speed standard stick shift - $6000*
"looks like Ferrari" and a 7 speed manual???
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/alexandria-very-rare-1986-corvette/6965483392.html









*1961 Ford Unibody Rare, Air Ride P.S. P.D.B. Sub Frame 350, Auto, - $14900*
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org...61-ford-unibody-rare-air-ride/6955659591.html









I feel like I should just go buy this one..

*1996 Volvo 850 5-speed manual station wagon. - $500*
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org...96-volvo-speed-manual-station/6971677129.html










*Studebaker 1952 Land Cruiser Comander V8 w/OD - $4552*
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/studebaker-1952-land-cruiser-comander/6964707652.html











Also, I didn't realize the i8 has officially dropped into the sub-$60k range now. $80k depreciation hit in only 4 years, WOW.
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/ctd/d/sterling-bmw-i8-alliance-auto-group/6967071019.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

For some reason I really like this thing.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/knoxville-1995-dodge-dakota-flat-bed/6966833528.html

1995 Dodge Dakota Flat Bed for sale – Great work truck – 140k miles - $5500 (Knoxville)


1995 1995 Dodge Dakota
condition: good
cylinders: 8 cylinders
drive: 4wd
fuel: gas
odometer: 140000
paint color: blue
size: full-size
title status: clean
transmission: automatic
type: truck

For sale is a low mileage 1995 Dodge Dakota club cab with an aftermarket flatbed modification. I have been driving this vehicle for the past 10 years. Just use as a commuter and am looking for a more economical vehicle for daily driving. New tires, brakes, radiator, water pump, and radio. Small chipping on paint and gear shift indicator is slightly out of line. 4WD. Price is 5500 OBO. More pictures at https://imgur.com/a/fR5iLCi


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

t_white said:


> A few from today's "rare" search on CL:
> 
> *Very rare 1986 Corvette seven speed standard stick shift - $6000*
> "looks like Ferrari" and a 7 speed manual???
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/alexandria-very-rare-1986-corvette/6965483392.html


It's actually a "4+3". Basically, a 4-speed manual transmission attached to a 3-speed automatic that can be selected when in gears 2, 3 & 4 - you would typically use it as an overdrive. I've never driven one.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

PlatinumGLS said:


> It's actually a "4+3". Basically, a 4-speed manual transmission attached to a 3-speed automatic that can be selected when in gears 2, 3 & 4 - you would typically use it as an overdrive. I've never driven one.


I'd never heard of that, so I had to google it. Looks like Jalopnik did an article on them last year.

https://jalopnik.com/the-chevrolet-corvette-c4s-doug-nash-4-3-manual-transmi-1825119474


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

patrikman said:


> Curious what the reserve is on that thing, some of those parts are unobtainium for certain.


As pertaining to the 1986 Pontiac Grand Prix Aero Coupe, That whole car needs an overhaul! However, as you pointed out, the most important parts are actually all there! Personally if I was looking for an Aero Coupe, I'd go for a Monte Carlo. It's just a much better looking car. Though there is a lot to be said about the Pontiacs being so rare. This totally looks like one that is prime for restoration. I really hope someone with the means to completely restore it buys it.


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/woodbury-bmw-3-techno-violet/6969341393.html

Expensive for needing an engine replacement.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

What does a '92 Honda Accord look like after almost 30 years and 300,000 miles? Well... it looks pretty damn good actually.

https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/york-92-honda-accord-ex/6972406756.html


----------



## Lucky736 (May 11, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> What does a '92 Honda Accord look like after almost 30 years and 300,000 miles? Well... it looks pretty damn good actually.
> 
> https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/york-92-honda-accord-ex/6972406756.html


They don't make them like they used to.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


>


Such as simple but effective interior. I swear I can hear the door chime. :laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

t_white said:


> A few from today's "rare" search on CL:
> 
> *Very rare 1986 Corvette seven speed standard stick shift - $6000*
> "looks like Ferrari" and a 7 speed manual???
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/alexandria-very-rare-1986-corvette/6965483392.html


I do the same "rare" search and saw that car also. Always loved that Greenwood bodykit on the C4. In fact, if I was ever to have a C4, I'd want one exactly like that one. Seems like a ton of car for $6k.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I think that was the best generation Accord. It was just about perfect and that design holds up today. Link to the ad?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Seabird said:


> I think that was the best generation Accord. It was just about perfect and that design holds up today. Link to the ad?


Oops, missed that part: https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/york-92-honda-accord-ex/6972406756.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> Oops, missed that part: https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/york-92-honda-accord-ex/6972406756.html


When I replied with quote to your original post, it was actually in there. It just didn't show in your post for some reason.


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

t_white said:


> I feel like I should just go buy this one..
> 
> *1996 Volvo 850 5-speed manual station wagon. - $500*
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org...96-volvo-speed-manual-station/6971677129.html


This was two blocks away from my office, so I picked it up last Friday. Let me know if you're interested. :beer:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> Oops, missed that part: https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/york-92-honda-accord-ex/6972406756.html


:beer:

Just curious what kind of money someone would ask for such a clean example.

EDIT: Looks like he pulled the listing.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Seabird said:


> :beer:
> 
> Just curious what kind of money someone would ask for such a clean example.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like he pulled the listing.


Ah, you missed it. It was $1000.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

VWAudiRally said:


> This was two blocks away from my office, so I picked it up last Friday. Let me know if you're interested. :beer:


:laugh: Awesome


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

VWAudiRally said:


> This was two blocks away from my office, so I picked it up last Friday. Let me know if you're interested.


Does it drive? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

VWAudiRally said:


> This was two blocks away from my office, so I picked it up last Friday. Let me know if you're interested. :beer:












Seriously, start a thread on this...we all want to know the details. :thumbup:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

The Sage said:


> https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/woodbury-bmw-3-techno-violet/6969341393.html
> 
> Expensive for needing an engine replacement.


That ad is just eat up with ignorance.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

VWAudiRally said:


> This was two blocks away from my office, so I picked it up last Friday. Let me know if you're interested. :beer:


Ha, that's awesome. Glad someone picked it up! Is it actually in pretty decent shape? Runs/drives fine?


I "accidentally" bought another car on Sat. Haven't decided what I want to do with this one yet. :laugh:


----------



## Ironworker470 (Jul 27, 2009)

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/columbia-jdm-rhd-usps-1993-toyota/6966439130.html


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

Not craigslist but I love these 5-door Mazda6 with manual.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/459427788119897/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

88c900t said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1978-toyota-corolla-wagon/6968293860.html





Smooremin said:


> This car literally parks in front of my house daily. :laugh:
> 
> 
> Quite funny it made its way in here.





Smooremin said:


> I will try to get more pics tonight. If I remember....


Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
Took me a couple days. But 4 doors down, there it is. I will say, over the last year, as it sits on the street, the paint is starting to show more wear.


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

ENV² said:


> Does it drive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Yep, it runs great. The tires are bald and the rear suspension sounds like you're riding in a DC taxi, but it goes through the revs and the gears just like you'd expect. Plus it's got the unmistakable 5-cylinder soundtrack. I've got a FS post up in the classifieds, and it's on eBay with no reserve if you want to see more pictures or own the car. :beer:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9345633-FS-BROWN-MANUAL-WAGON-(1996-Volvo-850)


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Ironworker470 said:


> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/columbia-jdm-rhd-usps-1993-toyota/6966439130.html


Their yard is about an hour and a half from me. I keep meaning to make an appointment to go down and look for the heck of it. I'm sure it's cool to walk around.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/san-antonio-1979-dodge-star-wars-van/6976267552.html










:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

r_fostoria said:


> I know people around here find these exciting.
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/southampton-2003-volkswagen-passat-w8-6/6940879794.html


Uh oh... there's another one.

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/phoenixville-2004-vw-passat-w8-6-speed/6962051696.html


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Who the hell ordered a base E39 528i in Individual-spec in Dakar Yellow? Just so... weird. All yours for $4100.




























https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/south-el-monte-bmw-5-series-528i-1997/6978053922.html

And then we have a CA-registered Nissan Pao for $9k. I keep seeing him driving around my area.






























> Nissan Pao Very Rare under California Title !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Retro styling inside and out meets the practicality and efficiency one expects from a late 80s Japanese economy car. Powered by a 1.0L 4-cylinder and 3-speed
> (automatic transmission)
> I drive to some coffee shop every days
> ...


https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/los-angeles-rare-nissan-pao/6981110460.html


----------



## mitanokaseifu (Mar 9, 2015)

Honda N600

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/san-leandro-honda-n600/6981742369.html


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

r_fostoria said:


> Uh oh... there's another one.
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/phoenixville-2004-vw-passat-w8-6-speed/6962051696.html


If it was this time last year, I'd have been flying to Philly to pick that up. Looks super clean in the pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

seattle.craigslist.org/1991-jeep-cj3-by-mitsubishi/

1991 Jeep CJ3 B BY MITSUBISHI Turbo Diesel 4WD !!! BETTER THAN A MAHINDRA ROXOR!
This 1991 Mitsubishi J-53 is a right-hand drive example with its original 2.7-liter 4DR6 direct injection turbodiesel engine, capable of around 35mpg. The truck was imported from Japan this year and is currently registered and titled in PA as a passenger car with the original Japanese VIN. The vehicle has new Bridgestone tires and serviced the truck with some minor preventative maintenance. There is NO rust in the body and it remains in exceptional condition overall. There are service...records from previous owner in Japan. The previous owner was a JEEP collector who owned the entire line of Mitsubishi JEEPs. I purchased it directly from the owner through our agent in Japan. It has been driven about 200 miles since imported, and this Jeep gets smiles and thumbs up everywhere it goes. The J-53 is a licensed copy of the high hood Willys CJ-3B. Mitsubishi acquired the rights to build from Willys in 1953 and manufactured them in several variants through 1998. Over the years, the 4X4 drivetrain was improved by Mitsubishi to meet modern standards, and the interior including the weather equipment and instrument panel were made to look original. The controls are lit with a traditional bulb, but dials also have a military glow-in-the-dark feature. It has good approach (47°) and departure (35.5°) angles, and is capable of highway speeds. The JEEP has a several original period accessories available from Mitsubishi in the 90's. The stock spare wheel on the tailgate mounted rack is believed to be original. A folding front windshield is a nice touch for trail use. The original seats are in great condition with normal wear. The engine is paired to a 4-speed Mitsubishi HD manual transmission and was advertised at offering an impressive 36.6 miles per US gallon. The Jeep features factory installed Dana 44 and 30 axles and a Mitsubishi Heavy Industries wastegate equipped TD04 turbocharger. This vehicles vin number is: J5311544 This vehicle was legally imported from Japan and currently has a valid PA title.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Fake ad I'm sure. Anybody recognize the pictures?


Misc. Porsche 911 Stuff...

"Good selection of porsha parts cars and loose parts.
1964-1976 911/912"


https://wyoming.craigslist.org/pts/d/sheridan-misc-porsche-911-stuff-parts/6963456790.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PoorHouse said:


> Fake ad I'm sure. Anybody recognize the pictures?
> 
> 
> Misc. Porsche 911 Stuff...
> ...


I would be surprised if there was a building in Wyoming with that type of construction. 

But if you can read this sign you should be able to find the exact location. It is actually 3016 1st Ave N, Billings, MT


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I would be surprised if there was a building in Wyoming with that type of construction.
> 
> But if you can read this sign you should be able to find the exact location. It is actually 3016 1st Ave N, Billings, MT


Sheridan isn't far from Billings, MT. Good sleuth work. :thumbup:


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Porsche's in MT.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> Sheridan isn't far from Billings, MT. Good sleuth work. :thumbup:





bnkrpt311 said:


> Porsche's in MT.


I had a streetview photo on my phone showing this is a tire store now. But I can't get the streetview photo to come back up. The above photo is July 2018.

EDIT: The tire store photo was earlier, not later. So these cars may still exist.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Absolutely mint L7 BMW with, I'm assuming, the first BMW steering wheel fitted with an airbag? Rare to see one of these in such great condition.


















https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/sunnyvale-1987-bmw-l7-for-sale/6968954915.html


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

*LS1 swapped Genesis*

https://fayar.craigslist.org/cto/d/wesley-2013-hyundai-genesis-ls1-swap/6980208748.html


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

chucchinchilla said:


> Absolutely mint L7 BMW with, I'm assuming, the first BMW steering wheel fitted with an airbag? Rare to see one of these in such great condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang. I'm going to be in town next weekend... Hmmm....

Chris


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

1978 BMW E12 530i with a "BAE/RAJAY" turbo setup. Very tempting even if it needs a new turbo.

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/nekoosa-1978-bmw-e-turbo-california-car/6983736399.html









Pretty slammed 242 manual.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/bensenville-1979-volvo-242-dl/6982910337.html









Renault 4 with horrendous hubcaps.

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/waukesha-1960-renault-cv4-front-suicide/6984473188.html









Imported Daihatsu 4x4

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/ctd/d/fairfield-fs-1990-daihatsu-hijet/6982816148.html


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Crispyfritter said:


> Dang. I'm going to be in town next weekend... Hmmm....
> 
> Chris


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Stromaluski said:


>


I just noticed the ad said manual but the pics say automatic.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I would be surprised if there was a building in Wyoming with that type of construction.
> 
> But if you can read this sign you should be able to find the exact location. It is actually 3016 1st Ave N, Billings, MT





UncleJB said:


> Sheridan isn't far from Billings, MT. Good sleuth work. :thumbup:





bnkrpt311 said:


> Porsche's in MT.





spockcat said:


> I had a streetview photo on my phone showing this is a tire store now. But I can't get the streetview photo to come back up. The above photo is July 2018.
> 
> EDIT: The tire store photo was earlier, not later. So these cars may still exist.



Nice work!

I posted the pics to the MT Euro group, we'll see if any of the locals are familiar with it.

There was a VW/Audi/Porsche dealer in Billings in the '70's, if not before. My folks bought a new '78 Rabbit there.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Locals had the story. Well documented collection that has been for sale for 10 + years.

https://bringatrailer.com/2010/08/16/65-car-wyoming-porsche-stash/

https://jalopnik.com/huge-porsche-collection-for-sale-by-owner-who-never-sel-5614985


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> Absolutely mint L7 BMW with, I'm assuming, the first BMW steering wheel fitted with an airbag? Rare to see one of these in such great condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this for sale a few months back. I often search for the L7 as yes- it was the first BMW fitted with an airbag. It also featured leather wrapped everything. One thing to note is that the seller notes the rims are original BBS, but they are not. The original L7 rims were these:




































They also made the L6 which was the coupe luxury variant, and it was too wrapped in leather. But no airbag.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Crispyfritter said:


> Dang. I'm going to be in town next weekend... Hmmm....
> 
> Chris


I would, it's totally your style and in insanely good condition for a 30 year old car..hell for a 10 year old car it's insanely good.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

chucchinchilla said:


> I would, it's totally your style and in insanely good condition for a 30 year old car..hell for a 10 year old car it's insanely good.


That car definitely got two coats of wax, not just one.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/d/ferndale-90-saab-such-beautiful-lines/6979047941.html 
*90 Saab 900 - Such Beautiful Lines; Such Limited Mechanical Skills - $1326 (Ferndale)*


> A Saab Story
> 
> FAST VERSION
> I discovered that the car has a rusty driver's side floor boards. Unlike Liam Nelson, I don't have that particular set of skills. It has sat for just over a year. It ran fine but now has dead battery and a flat.
> ...


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

This could be fun...seems a smidge pricey for what it is though.

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/whittier-ultra-rare-1991-suzuki-swift/6984814937.html


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

cuppie said:


> https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/d/ferndale-90-saab-such-beautiful-lines/6979047941.html
> *90 Saab 900 - Such Beautiful Lines; Such Limited Mechanical Skills - $1326 (Ferndale)*


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## a n d r e a s (Jan 4, 2017)

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/d/tyro-2004-vw-r32-black/6978216251.html
*2004 VW R32 Black - $31000*








Crack pipe?


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

kickapoo said:


> This could be fun...seems a smidge pricey for what it is though.
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/whittier-ultra-rare-1991-suzuki-swift/6984814937.html


When you said pricey, I was thinking it was going to be $4k or more. At $1800, it's actually a bargain, especially in Cali where it won't be rusty. I'd take it and spend to drive it across country.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I love searching the word "rare" and seeing what pops up. Case in point, this popped up..



> Downsizing my collection-Alfa, Mercedes, Rolls Royce, Velocette - $1















> Note: I am just back from a trip to Europe and available to show my collection to serious interested parties. I've been collecting cars, bikes, and boats for a long time. The time has come to downsize and sell some things as I'm out of storage space. Here are a few that I would consider selling (in no particular order):
> 
> 1960 Alfa Romeo Giulietta Sprint Speciale - an original black plate California car that has been off the road, and parked in a dry garage since 1972. Odometer shows 35k miles. Complete and matching numbers. Unrestored condition. A genuinely great car - this is the one you want to keep, restore, and never let go of! Its a keeper, not a flipper. $90k
> 
> ...



If only I had cash to burn and a place to put it, I'd buy that 190 wagon.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

chucchinchilla said:


> If only I had cash to burn and a place to put it, I'd buy that 190 wagon.


Don’t let those reasons stop you.m! You can park it at my place for now. I might put ambulance lights on top of it though m.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

a n d r e a s said:


> https://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/d/tyro-2004-vw-r32-black/6978216251.html
> *2004 VW R32 Black - $31000*
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that what they went for new? The description below the photos say $28,500 obo. Still higher than Snoop on a bender.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Seabird said:


> Isn't that what they went for new? The description below the photos say $28,500 obo. Still higher than Snoop on a bender.


Even less when they were languishing on the lots.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Don’t let those reasons stop you.m! You can park it at my place for now. I might put ambulance lights on top of it though m.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Seabird said:


> Isn't that what they went for new? The description below the photos say $28,500 obo. Still higher than Snoop on a bender.


Bet there are a lot of OG owners wishing they had held onto their R32 these days.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Dat title.... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: But, they got it right in the ad body...… :screwy::screwy::screwy:

*Malual Transmition 2009 Nissan Versa - $3850 (Lake Orion)*


> 2009 Nissan Versa - 6 speed MANUAL transmission
> 
> This vehicle includes a Pioneer Electronics DEH-X6600BT Bluetooth capable stereo system installed. The
> original stereo will be included if desired.
> ...


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Don’t let those reasons stop you.m! You can park it at my place for now. I might put ambulance lights on top of it though m.


I see no downside to this idea.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

:heart::heart::heart: This Typhoon and that Baja Bug. 

https://racine.craigslist.org/ctd/d/grayslake-1992-gmc-jimmy-typhoon/6982650631.html









https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/excelsior-1959-vw-baja/6977542673.html









What's with those velour seats? Apparently the Cheyanne was a super-plush trim from Mexico according to the ad.

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/milwaukee-1990-chevy-cheyenne-from/6984266936.html









cheapish 996
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/minneapolis-1999-porsche-911-carrera/6983471667.html









https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/minneapolis-1983-volvo-glt-turbo-wagon/6978250284.html









Convertible prelude!
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/d/saint-paul-trade-1982-honda-prelude/6971279353.html









https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/d/saab-900-turbo-convertible-1989/6966745450.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

kickapoo said:


> This could be fun...seems a smidge pricey for what it is though.
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/whittier-ultra-rare-1991-suzuki-swift/6984814937.html





Chris_V said:


> When you said pricey, I was thinking it was going to be $4k or more. At $1800, it's actually a bargain, especially in Cali where it won't be rusty. I'd take it and spend to drive it across country.



I agree on the price- for $1800 you expect to read "runs great, just needs new engine!" or something similarly stupid.
People ask that or more for just a normal Swift in serviceable condition.

Ha, found my old motortrend test data sheets that show this car.
It was quicker than I remembered- figured a 10 second 0-60 but it's 8.3.
That's assuming the 89 GTi is the same as the 91 GT.
No slalom speed recorded.. weird.
Such a small light car with a revvy engine would seem a great auto-x car.



Here is the album for anybody interested. https://s14.photobucket.com/user/brealistic/library/Motortrend?hotlinkfix=1569514662091&page=0
Sorry about the stains and low dpi scans.
Old magazine got shoved places where stuff got spilled, unfortunately.
And that was scanned on a crap scanner like in 2001. lol.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I agree on the price- for $1800 you expect to read "runs great, just needs new engine!" or something similarly stupid.
> People ask that or more for just a normal Swift in serviceable condition.
> 
> Ha, found my old motortrend test data sheets that show this car.
> ...


The way photobucket displays on a computer


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> The way photobucket displays on a computer


I guess I could download the images and try to clean them up and upsize them.
Back then I had to scan in low dpi and just gray scale to keep the file size low enough to upload to a free image site... it was that one Sony had back then.
Crap.. I can't even remember what that site was called now.
F**k i'm old.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I guess I could download the images and try to clean them up and upsize them.
> Back then I had to scan in low dpi and just gray scale to keep the file size low enough to upload to a free image site... it was that one Sony had back then.
> Crap.. I can't even remember what that site was called now.
> F**k i'm old.


Not really your fault. Photobucket is now a useless site for hotlinking photos to this forum. When displayed on a computer, they are completely blurred over and have the Photobucket logo in the middle. On my phone in Tapatalk the photo will display and can be viewed reasonably.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

So....do the people of TCL people want to crowd-fun a Swift purchase? I jokingly showed that listing to my wife and got the "no, but seriously now..." look. Followed by "remember that handbag you've been meaning to get me? It's the same price."


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Not mine, but man I need this... 

greenville.craigslist.org/1971-chevy-c30-ramp-truck


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/amherst-rare-saleen-edition-2004-ford/6975024729.html

Wasn't aware these even existed.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/norwalk-vanquish-convertible/6970725563.html


Do you really think that CL with 4 ****ty photos and barely any description is the best venue for selling this?

"Look, Honey, no one is buying my car. I tried to sell it, honest!"


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Not mine, but man I need this...
> 
> greenville.craigslist.org/1971-chevy-c30-ramp-truck
> 
> *Picture of bad ass ramp truck*


Dang! I keep wanting one of those, too. I would probably only use it twice a year, but it would be so handy to have for those two times a year.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chris_V said:


> https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/norwalk-vanquish-convertible/6970725563.html
> 
> 
> Do you really think that CL with 4 ****ty photos and barely any description is the best venue for selling this?
> ...


Tom Brady Edition; tires are underinflated. 



> 1 OF 12 TOM BRADY EDITION (Q PKG) ONLY 306 MILES


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Tom Brady Edition; tires are underinflated.


Beat me to it - I actually typed out a similar reply without seeing your post on the next page :laugh::laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Not mine, but man I need this...
> 
> greenville.craigslist.org/1971-chevy-c30-ramp-truck


Paging TheDeckMan - this would look perfect at your shop.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

How about a very minty E55 for $10K? IMO $10K for an excellent example when similar M5's are going for more than double is a bargain and someday will be considered an absolute steal when people start to notice these things again.










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/palo-alto-2002-mercedes-benz-e55-amg/6987457051.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

That front end just ruins those for me.
It has not aged well.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/appleton-1988-bmw-325i-convertible/6988551459.html


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

https://madison.craigslist.org/ctd/d/portage-1985-chevrolet-celebrity/6980884241.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

patrikman said:


> https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/appleton-1988-bmw-325i-convertible/6988551459.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

patrikman said:


> https://madison.craigslist.org/ctd/d/portage-1985-chevrolet-celebrity/6980884241.html


"Recent arrival"? Is it already snowing in WI? :laugh:

Also - didn't all of the Chevy Celebrity have a 2.8l 6cyl? I know ours did back in the day.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> "Recent arrival"? Is it already snowing in WI? :laugh:
> 
> Also - didn't all of the Chevy Celebrity have a 2.8l 6cyl? I know ours did back in the day.


Some were equipped with the Iron Duke 4 cylinder, they were slugs.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

patrikman said:


> https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/appleton-1988-bmw-325i-convertible/6988551459.html



That's a $12k-$15k if it's as clean as it looks and rust free as claimed.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

PoorHouse said:


> That's a $12k-$15k if it's as clean as it looks and rust free as claimed.


I smell BaT flip car...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

88c900t said:


>


Go get it.



UncleJB said:


> "Recent arrival"? Is it already snowing in WI? :laugh:
> 
> Also - didn't all of the Chevy Celebrity have a 2.8l 6cyl? I know ours did back in the day.


No snow, not even close. Some had the Iron Dukes in them IIRC, just thought it was neat because I haven’t seen a Eurosport wagon in forever.



PoorHouse said:


> That's a $12k-$15k if it's as clean as it looks and rust free as claimed.


I figured the hardtop is probably worth a couple stacks by itself. I dig the red interior with white exterior though, it’s about as 80s as it gets.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Numbersix said:


> I smell BaT flip car...



All day long.




patrikman said:


> I figured the hardtop is probably worth a couple stacks by itself. I dig the red interior with white exterior though, it’s about as 80s as it gets.



Hardtop is worth some $$. That red interior commands a premium as well.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> That's a $12k-$15k if it's as clean as it looks and rust free as claimed.


Paint looks mismatched from the front door to the rear quarter to me. 










Might just be my monitor. Or my eyes. Still a hell of a deal though.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Not just your monitor - in-person would judge best, but, that definitely looks mis-matched. 


Someone save this!
https://saginaw.craigslist.org/cto/d/caro-1982-chevette-diesel/6980405411.html 


> Vintage Chevette diesel (1.8 liter Isuzu). Chevy made these awesome cars between 1980 and 1984 and they offered them in gas or diesel. This car runs excellent and even though it is not much of a looker it would make someone a great commuter car averaging 38 - 42 miles per gallon. This car needs some brake work and a little body work (driver's door latch not working) but other than that, it is ready to go. It is low miles (84374 miles) and has a clean title. The battery was just replaced and comes complete with service records and receipts.


Who doesn't want a diesel $hitvette? :laugh::laugh: 
(well, not me - because it isn't anywhere big enough to haul my gear in.  )


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cuppie said:


> Someone save this!


How about no.


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

I was about 10 when my dad bought a diesel Chevette at auction in 1987. I cried, I knew it was a bad car back then!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

My eyes really must be effed up, didn't even see the hardtop included bit. Sending an offer now. 




patrikman said:


> I figured the hardtop is probably worth a couple stacks by itself. I dig the red interior with white exterior though, it’s about as 80s as it gets.


Love the interior too. but it aint a 12-15K car. But someone could make 2-3K on a flip for it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

88c900t said:


> My eyes really must be effed up, didn't even see the hardtop included bit. Sending an offer now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you go look let me know if I was right about the paint. opcorn:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

cuppie said:


> Not just your monitor - in-person would judge best, but, that definitely looks mis-matched.
> 
> 
> Someone save this!
> ...


That's about $1K too much.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> How about a very minty E55 for $10K? IMO $10K for an excellent example when similar M5's are going for more than double is a bargain and someday will be considered an absolute steal when people start to notice these things again.
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/palo-alto-2002-mercedes-benz-e55-amg/6987457051.html


That seems like a fair shake.

Rare spec W210 55's have appreciated a good bit on BaT, but more commonplace colors are a great deal still.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

2006 Sportwagon, X-Type

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/torrington-2006-jaguar-estate/6988567793.html





























66 VW Beetle

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/east-hartford-1966-vw-convertible/6988414802.html



















'95 Supra TT 6spd

" The car has been in two accidents on the passenger side, all vin tags present but rear quarters." And it's 35K...lol

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/manchester-1995-toyota-supra-tt-6spd/6988207250.html




















Oh the want for this is bad. Very clean for a NE Hardbody, and cheap! Just 71K, old man driven!

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/west-hartford-nissan-pick-up-k-miles/6987148686.html




























1990 Nissan Pao

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/walton-1990-nissan-pao/6988685910.html


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

88c900t said:


> My eyes really must be effed up, didn't even see the hardtop included bit. Sending an offer now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep us posted. :thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

GolfTango said:


> 2006 Sportwagon, X-Type
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/torrington-2006-jaguar-estate/6988567793.html


This exact red wagon has been for sale since the dawn of time. I wanted it like a year ago when I first saw it.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

patrikman said:


> https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/appleton-1988-bmw-325i-convertible/6988551459.html
> 
> 
> 
> https://images.craigslist.org/00b0b_4WCrA27qRDE_1200x900.jpg


Wow! $4K for a 5spd, sub-200K miles car E30 convertible is a great price! There must be a story here. These look fantastic with the Hardtop on. I've been toying with picking one up for my kid's next car.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Diamond Dave said:


> Wow! $4K for a 5spd, sub-200K miles car E30 convertible is a great price! There must be a story here. These look fantastic with the Hardtop on. I've been toying with picking one up for my kid's next car.


The vert is also by far the cheapest way to get the good engine. Dollar to dollar, a hardtop will have the 120 hp economy six, or maybe the m42 four.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> 2006 Sportwagon, X-Type
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/torrington-2006-jaguar-estate/6988567793.html


Am I seeing things or is there a big hole in the floor?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

Does look like a body plug is missing. Maybe a owners solution to leaky sunroof or doors.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

PoorHouse said:


> Keep us posted. :thumbup:


If the seller can actually correspond properly (you know how some CL sellers are ) then I'm going to pick the e30 up this evening. Biggest concern is no maintenance records so I have no clue when the timing belt was last done, and I'm pretty sure the M20 is interference. Also will poke around underneath as old euro cars (Mercedes W201/123 are particularly notorious for this) have heavy undercoating which can trap water and rot out the underlying metal. Happened to the usernamesake. 

I actually have a handful of cars that are on my (more ambitious) want list including 2 JDM imports and an E30 is a bit of a change of plans, so it'll probably be a flip to make a few bucks out of it, unless I miraculously fall in love with it. I _have_ thrown around the idea of an E30 vert occasionally for the last few years, so we'll see. I assume E30 hardtops are a rare find? Never seen one before, and seldom seen an E36 hardtop either. 

Weirdly, I haven't sold my NA hardtop yet. But I will need plates since I was a tard and left the old plates with it's new owner:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

88c900t said:


> If the seller can actually correspond properly (you know how some CL sellers are ) then I'm going to pick the e30 up this evening. Biggest concern is no maintenance records so I have no clue when the timing belt was last done, and I'm pretty sure the M20 is interference. Also will poke around underneath as old euro cars (Mercedes W201/123 are particularly notorious for this) have heavy undercoating which can trap water and rot out the underlying metal. Happened to the usernamesake.
> 
> I actually have a handful of cars that are on my (more ambitious) want list including 2 JDM imports and an E30 is a bit of a change of plans, so it'll probably be a flip to make a few bucks out of it, unless I miraculously fall in love with it. I _have_ thrown around the idea of an E30 vert occasionally for the last few years, so we'll see. I assume E30 hardtops are a rare find? Never seen one before, and seldom seen an E36 hardtop either.
> 
> Weirdly, I haven't sold my NA hardtop yet. But I will need plates since I was a tard and left the old plates with it's new owner:banghead::banghead:


The E30 vert will be a fantastic winter commuter.

CP said so.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

88c900t said:


> If the seller can actually correspond properly (you know how some CL sellers are ) then I'm going to pick the e30 up this evening. Biggest concern is no maintenance records so I have no clue when the timing belt was last done, and I'm pretty sure the M20 is interference. Also will poke around underneath as old euro cars (Mercedes W201/123 are particularly notorious for this) have heavy undercoating which can trap water and rot out the underlying metal. Happened to the usernamesake.
> 
> I actually have a handful of cars that are on my (more ambitious) want list including 2 JDM imports and an E30 is a bit of a change of plans, so it'll probably be a flip to make a few bucks out of it, unless I miraculously fall in love with it. I _have_ thrown around the idea of an E30 vert occasionally for the last few years, so we'll see. I assume E30 hardtops are a rare find? Never seen one before, and seldom seen an E36 hardtop either.
> 
> Weirdly, I haven't sold my NA hardtop yet. But I will need plates since I was a tard and left the old plates with it's new owner:banghead::banghead:


If there is no indication of when the timing belt was last done than replace that and the water pump as soon as you can. Also check to see if the fan clutch has been replaced. If not, you should do that as well to prevent an overheating issue. The tricky thing with the fan clutch is that a bad one can still spin the fan but it won't keep up in hot weather.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

just looking at some cars around $10000, I don't want to buy this avant per se, but I appreciate the sellers sequential slideshow photos 


https://albany.craigslist.org/cto/d/albany-2010-audi-a4-20t-avant-quattro/6984807823.html


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

88c900t said:


> Weirdly, I haven't sold my NA hardtop yet.


What color and how much shipped to Austin, TX?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

So the E30 seller, communicating in a VERY LOW IQ WAY texted me back 8 hours after I texted him this morning that he sold the car after I told him every. single. day since *tuesday* that I had cash on hand and was prepared to immediately see the car and make an offer at his convenience :banghead::banghead::banghead: Could have made a few grand on that. 


The four cars/appreciating assets I'm currently looking for are:
-Autozam AZ1 (not sure how pricey these are, but certainly moreso than a beat)
-Honda Beat
-Saab 2 stroke (great if I get into rallycross, but that's in limbo and I still have the NB)
-VW Baja bug. 

Also looking at other JDM options. There was a (relatively) cheap R32, but Skylines seem a little too obvious (not to mention pricey to buy and insure). But they do have street cred. 



NeverEnoughCars said:


> What color and how much shipped to Austin, TX?


Montego blue mica. Haven't planned on shipping it but I'd probably ask 1100.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

88c900t said:


> So the E30 seller, communicating in a VERY LOW IQ WAY texted me back 8 hours after I texted him this morning that he sold the car after I told him every. single. day since *tuesday* that I had cash on hand and was prepared to immediately see the car and make an offer at his convenience :banghead::banghead::banghead: Could have made a few grand on that.


That's a bummer man - and why I despise dealing with Craigslist crazies.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

UncleJB said:


> That's a bummer man - and why I despise dealing with Craigslist crazies.


More like Craigslist normies- unfamiliar with how the selling process works. Around 5 years ago my bro brought me along to pick up a cheap high mile nevarlose. Apparently he let a few people drive their at once so it was just leaving as soon as we arrived :screwy:. Good way for a business owner like my brother (who works 75 hour weeks) to waste over 2 hours. 

Of course, I've bought/sold/looked at something going on 50 times so I (like most of this forum) know what I'm doing.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

88c900t said:


> So the E30 seller, communicating in a VERY LOW IQ WAY texted me back 8 hours after I texted him this morning that he sold the car after I told him every. single. day since *tuesday* that I had cash on hand and was prepared to immediately see the car and make an offer at his convenience :banghead::banghead::banghead: Could have made a few grand on that.
> 
> 
> 100.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/d/chisago-city-1986-honda-crx/6994084419.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/cto/d/grayslake-1992-mitsubishi-3000gt-vr-4/6994142747.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/glen-ellyn-1981-vw-scirocco/6994869484.html











Always liked the GLX trim for how much extra stuff you got. But Jetta styling>Golf. 
https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/d/monee-2001-golf-gti-glx-vr6-5-speed/6994860715.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

88c900t said:


> So the E30 seller, communicating in a VERY LOW IQ WAY texted me back 8 hours after I texted him this morning that he sold the car after I told him every. single. day since *tuesday* that I had cash on hand and was prepared to immediately see the car and make an offer at his convenience


Sometimes you have to be more aggressive with sellers. Instead of saying you're prepared to see the car, just say, "WHAT'S YOUR ADDRESS? I'M ON MY WAY THERE NOW"


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

I'd be on my way to pick this up if it didn't have 230K plus miles. Supercharged. And I think the price was just reduced. It's still one of the rustier E46s I've seen, but I might drive back to the land and look for viable rallycross layouts, inspired by the newest Roadkill ep. 

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/buffalo-grove-2001-bmw-325i-5spd/6989005402.html












freedomgli said:


> Sometimes you have to be more aggressive with sellers. Instead of saying you're prepared to see the car, just say, "WHAT'S YOUR ADDRESS? I'M ON MY WAY THERE NOW"


He either wouldn't reply, or take several hours to.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

88c900t said:


> I'd be on my way to pick this up if it didn't have 230K plus miles. Supercharged. And I think the price was just reduced. It's still one of the rustier E46s I've seen, but I might drive back to the land and look for viable rallycross layouts, inspired by the newest Roadkill ep.


I'm going to supercharge mine in the next year or two, it'll have 140-160,000 miles by the time I do. It's a low boost setup, the 2.5L has no issue handling it.

If the car runs good I'd be all over it, seriously.

Well, the rust is kind of a bummer upon closer inspection. 

For around $1,200-1,500 I'd still consider it, but not for $3,400.


----------



## a n d r e a s (Jan 4, 2017)

88c900t said:


> So the E30 seller, communicating in a VERY LOW IQ WAY texted me back 8 hours after I texted him this morning that he sold the car after I told him every. single. day since *tuesday* that I had cash on hand and was prepared to immediately see the car and make an offer at his convenience :banghead::banghead::banghead: Could have made a few grand on that


First rule of flipping never talk about the flip until you successfully flip it. I’ve lost money more times than I’d like to admit from jinxing myself.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'm going to supercharge mine in the next year or two, it'll have 140-160,000 miles by the time I do. It's a low boost setup, the 2.5L has no issue handling it.
> 
> If the car runs good I'd be all over it, seriously.
> 
> ...


opcorn:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

How much would it cost to LS swap an S4? I love me some B6.

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/denmark-2004-audi-s4-slipped-chains/6991147723.html











I’m curious about the snow pics, must have tried to sell it before when he was told to do the chains lol


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

patrikman said:


> How much would it cost to LS swap an S4?


No


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> No


Yes. With a thupercharger


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

patrikman said:


> Yes. With a thupercharger


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

88c900t said:


> So the E30 seller, communicating in a VERY LOW IQ WAY texted me back 8 hours after I texted him this morning that he sold the car after I told him every. single. day since *tuesday* that I had cash on hand and was prepared to immediately see the car and make an offer at his convenience :banghead::banghead::banghead: Could have made a few grand on that.


I bet he already committed to selling it to someone else and was holding off on responding to you in case the deal fell through.

Bummer.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> No


Junkyard truck LS with twin snails in that bad boy. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

(should be) a cheap project car - but, dat price!! 
https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/d/detroit-1990-volkswagen-fox/6994638544.html 
*1990 Volkswagen Fox - $3000 (NW Detroit)*


> 1990 Volkswagen Fox hatchback with 93,521 miles. 4 speed manual transmission. Newer battery and new tires. Currently not starting, bad fuel injector suspected.


(correction, me: it's a red 2-door Fox wagon)


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

This is a terrible idea probably, but this was just reduced in price 2K and seems very cheap for a turbocharged R32 that looks surprisingly clean. I'd bet it'll appreciate in value, but parts availability scares me on JDM vehicles. It's also over 4 hours away in Indiana. 
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/cto/d/michigan-city-1991-nissan-skyline-gtst/6985137037.html









Amazing early 90s nostalgia. I love this color, shame about the non pop-ups but it looks like a great deal for a stock, clean turbo AWD DSM. 

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/willowbrook-plymouth-laser-rs-turbo-awd/6995572955.html


----------



## ldmf (Dec 29, 2017)

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/pittsburgh-original-mile-1-owner-1983/6995742546.html

1983 Datsun 280ZX with 10,000 original miles unmolested. 










I can not make up my mind if this is a good price or outrageous price. Anyway, mighty cool find.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ldmf said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/pittsburgh-original-mile-1-owner-1983/6995742546.html
> 
> 1983 Datsun 280ZX with 10,000 original miles unmolested.
> 
> ...


That is damn clean. But they're asking more than what it was new! Also- cray that destination charges are 10-20X as much today as they used to be.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

seattle.craigslist.org/spokane-1984-gmc-high-sierra-4x4-short/6996928231.html


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/ctd/d/los-angeles-1984-toyota-cressida-super/6980198141.html


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

*1974 Pinto Wagon Squire 4 Speed 1 Owner - $3800 (Riverside)*

https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/d/riverside-1974-pinto-wagon-squire-4/6997297852.html


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

*1968 Toyota Corona RT40 Rare JDM RHD - $8800 (Scottsdale)*

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/scottsdale-1968-toyota-corona-rt40-rare/6984115650.html











*1979 alfa romeo sprint veloce low miles - $7000 (apache junction)*

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/apache-junction-1979-alfa-romeo-sprint/6989156158.html











*Oldsmobile cutlass grandpa's wagon go cross country today ! - $2000 (Gilbert)*

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/gilbert-oldsmobile-cutlass-grandpas/6997726942.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

The leather car! It's for sale!

https://cnj.craigslist.org/ctd/d/westfield-1969-velorex-car-jawa/6986007558.html


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Made in the "check republic." 




r_fostoria said:


> The leather car! It's for sale!
> 
> https://cnj.craigslist.org/ctd/d/westfield-1969-velorex-car-jawa/6986007558.html


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

That Sierra is the stuff dreams are made of.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/d/inver-grove-heights-1959-volvo-544/6999025315.html









https://wausau.craigslist.org/cto/d/antigo-rare-91-olds-quad-442/6999706671.html









https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/nisswa-suzuki-samurai-sweet/6999502542.html


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

In case anyone is interested, the previous owner of my Samurai is now selling his 1977 Ford Pinto Wagon w/ 47,000 miles. He's very easy to deal with and now fluent in shipping vehicles to other states. :laugh:

https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/spring-77-ford-pinto-w/6990042890.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Veedubgti said:


> In case anyone is interested, the previous owner of my Samurai is now selling his 1977 Ford Pinto Wagon w/ 47,000 miles. He's very easy to deal with and now fluent in shipping vehicles to other states. :laugh:


I thought about your project when I posted this one. This one is MINT for something from Minnesota.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

1989 325IS
https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/bel-air-1989-bmw-325is-rare/6983208782.html









1993 S50 Swapped E34 Wagon
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/d/lanham-1993-bmw-e34-s50-powered-wagon/6990461040.html









1998 Tahoe Coupe Diesel
https://images.craigslist.org/01515_d0hAay1p3ZD_1200x900.jpg









1989 230GE
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org...-1989-mercedes-benz-230ge-swb/6994964233.html









1989 Legend 5Spd
https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/clifton-1989-acura-legend-sedan-5spd/6997767398.html









1992 Corrado SLC
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/gaithersburg-rare-1992-vw-corrado-slc/6997029216.html









1991 318is LSD/Checker Cloth
https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/nashua-is-lsd-cloth-interior-rare/6999845612.html









1982 Brat 
https://albany.craigslist.org/cto/d/canajoharie-1982-subaru-brat-gl/6994629827.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ice4life said:


> 1982 Brat
> https://albany.craigslist.org/cto/d/canajoharie-1982-subaru-brat-gl/6994629827.html


Whew! I'm glad that isn't close to me. I'd hate to have a big fight with the wife. I already know the various expressions she'd have on her face! :laugh:


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

88c900t said:


> https://wausau.craigslist.org/cto/d/antigo-rare-91-olds-quad-442/6999706671.html


I like this picture of it the most:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

1999 Cherokee Desert Sand (OEM Matching Rims)
https://capecod.craigslist.org/cto/d/hyannis-beautiful-1999-jeep-cherokee/6993873880.html









1988 Scirocco 16V
https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/vergennes-1988-vw-scirocco-16-valve/6993348904.html









1996 SVX- Final Year
https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/medford-1996-subaru-svx-rare-1-owner/6985429146.html









2003 RS6
https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/woodstock-audi-rs-6/6984762543.html









2008 Torrent GXP
https://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/d/westfield-pontiac-torrent-gxp-cheap-low/6984275147.html









1995 Alfa GTV V6
https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/cto/d/white-plains-1995-alfa-romeo-gtv-v6-tb/6983672519.html









2006 Phaeton 4seat (Rare on V8)
https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/d/2006-volkswagen-phaeton-v8-4motion-4/6982949687.html









2002 Blackwood
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/poughkeepsie-2002-lincoln-blackwood/6982188836.html









1967 T-Bird Suicide Door
https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/east-derry-1967-ford-thunderbird/6981313165.html









1994 Beauville Van
https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/harrisburg-1994-chevy-beauville-sport/7000086386.html









1981 TR8
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/bethel-park-1981-triumph-tr8/6998046197.html









2007 Z4 Coupe
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/collingswood-2007-z4-30-si-coupe/6980781184.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

2008 9-7X Aero
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/durham-rare-saab-9-7x-aero/6991211301.html









1988 Defender 110 County
https://charleston.craigslist.org/cto/d/wrightsville-beach-1988-land-rover/6991098928.html









1997 LC 40th Anniversary
https://charleston.craigslist.org/cto/d/charleston-1997-land-cruiser/6987229332.html









1985 Audi GT Coupe- CHEAP
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/clayton-1985-audi-coupe-gt/6984139755.html









2003 ML55
https://roanoke.craigslist.org/cto/d/roanoke-2003-ml55-amg-mint/6985968942.html









1986 Capri ASCMcLaren
https://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/d/versailles-1986-mercury-capri-ascmclaren/6998875671.html









1988 Scirocco 16V
https://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/d/troy-vw-scirrocco-16-valve-rare/6993776322.html









1992 929
https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/d/columbus-mazda-929-luxury-sedan/6991555330.html









2011 ZDX
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/d/buford-2011-acura-zdx/6996373319.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ice4life said:


> 2008 9-7X Aero
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/durham-rare-saab-9-7x-aero/6991211301.html


This is cool.. and quite close.
But I really need an extra vehicle that gets better than crap mpg.



> 1992 929
> https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/d/columbus-mazda-929-luxury-sedan/6991555330.html


I used to want one of these... but now.. seems like a real headache.
Would be cool done up VIP just to be a pratt at car shows.



> 2011 ZDX
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/d/buford-2011-acura-zdx/6996373319.html


Why? Ugly and impractical.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> This is cool.. and quite close.
> But I really need an extra vehicle that gets better than crap mpg.


Why's that? You mentioned extra vehicle, so let's assume 5k miles per year. At $3 per gallon, the difference between 14mpg and 28mpg over the course of a year is $535... $45 a month.

I tend to talk a not small number of friends into buying cool cars that they probably don't really need. :laugh:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> I like this picture of it the most:


Wow, then it's the same car I saw 4-5 years back at Iola swap meet. 

I looked at the car, and the old fellow was talking to me and smoking his cobpipe simultaneously:laugh:.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

88c900t said:


> Wow, then it's the same car I saw 4-5 years back at Iola swap meet.
> 
> I looked at the car, and the old fellow was talking to me and smoking his cobpipe simultaneously:laugh:.


The picture of the beehive in the trunk was a nice touch too


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

2001 A8L 4.2

https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/d/arlington-2001-audi-a8l-v8-all-wheel/7001403946.html


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

High mileage Ttrs for 20k without the bbs 

https://images.craigslist.org/00202_a4TDcyJ0Nqe_600x450.jpg

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/waldorf-audi-ttrs/6980579361.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

What a nice looking Corrado 

1992 Corrado SLC
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/gaithersburg-rare-1992-vw-corrado-slc/6997029216.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BMAN said:


> What a nice looking Corrado
> 
> 1992 Corrado SLC
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/gaithersburg-rare-1992-vw-corrado-slc/6997029216.html


good looking car- yours?


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

ice4life said:


> good looking car- yours?


Yes, it's mine https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9331203-Rare-1992-VW-Corrado-SLC-VR6-(Maryland)


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Whew! I'm glad that isn't close to me. I'd hate to have a big fight with the wife. I already know the various expressions she'd have on her face!


It's so easy to get the baby carrier in and out.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Considering this for a winter beater:
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/palm-armoured-patrol-car/6991674213.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

beefjerky said:


> Considering this for a winter beater:
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/palm-armoured-patrol-car/6991674213.html


Perfect vehicle for fighting Catholics.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

https://albany.craigslist.org/cto/d/schenectady-1983-porsche-944/7000470723.html










not in the market for a car at all but I really want this


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> It's so easy to get the baby carrier in and out.


:laugh: :beer:

I'm waaaay past that stage. 

She likes trucks, but thinks that if it isn't a full size domestic it's almost pointless, even though 90-95% of what we'd need a truck for would be doable with the Subaru!


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/harrisburg-1972-ford-f100-custom-pickup/6997579891.html

Long wheelbase, short bed? Kinda cool, imo


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Mmmmm... Mega Cruiser...

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/orefield-ultra-rare-toyota-megacruiser/6987036045.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/harrisburg-1972-ford-f100-custom-pickup/6997579891.html
> 
> Long wheelbase, short bed? Kinda cool, imo


Huh?


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

Wasn’t there some factory flavor of this in the 70s intended for one of those bed camper things? I seem to remember Ford trucks of this era with the rear axle not centered under the bed although not to this extreme. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Huh?


You take something like the below and ask McMike to shorten the bed right behind the rear wheels.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> You take something like the below and ask McMike to shorten the bed right behind the rear wheels.


Please don't. 
That thing is hideous. :sly:

Used to know an old drunkard guy back in the 90s that lived and worked at a junk yard (lived in a little travel trailer).
All he did was shorten long bed truck frames to short bed.
Swap in the correct driveshaft and bed and paint it all the same color, and bam- now you have a desirable short bed from a wrecked long bed.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Want this. Seems a lot for a Midget, but really nice condition. You don’t see a lot of Midgets this nice.

 https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/philadelphia-1972-mg-midget/6988361093.html


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> You take something like the below and ask McMike to shorten the bed right behind the rear wheels.


Like this?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

GolfTango said:


> Like this?


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

providence.craigslist.org/1971-pinto/7002731609.html


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> providence.craigslist.org/1971-pinto/7002731609.html












Seriously though, that's fantastic and in amazing condition.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

That's one empty bay! I could move in there.










It has the original metal wiper blades. Almost no old cars have original wipers and fat chance finding them. Same goes for blades with rain guards- almost all are replaced by aftermarket junk and never look the same. 










Also- looks like that thing has a CV below the radio. Nice!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

*Deleware CL*

95 M3
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/d/washington-1995-bmw-m3-estoril-modena/7005769150.html









57 Isetta
https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/delta-unique-blast-from-the-past/7004720681.html









18 Demon #295
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/d/fredericksburg-2018-dodge-demon-0295/7004487086.html









00 93 Viggen
https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/springfield-saab-9-3-viggen-lightning/7001953188.html









94 98
https://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/d/abington-trade/7001638321.html









69 Blazer
https://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/d/newark-1969-chevy-blazer-k5-jimmy-3spd/7000246228.html









86 190E 2.3-16
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/ashburn-mercedes-benz/6987962896.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I'll take the Pinto even though a slushomatic.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

ice4life said:


> 86 190E 2.3-16
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/ashburn-mercedes-benz/6987962896.html


These is about the same as a nice C43 AMG. talk about a conundrum. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ice4life said:


> It has the original metal wiper blades. Almost no old cars have original wipers and fat chance finding them.


I just bought a pair of metal wipers for my truck. They are still being made.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

ice4life said:


> 86 190E 2.3-16
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/ashburn-mercedes-benz/6987962896.html





> Has a rare factory optioned fuel injection system, according to the previous owner.


Factory optioned my ass. Those were all CIS. Wonder what fuel system it's actually running. Sounds like the current owner has no idea.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

ice4life said:


> *Deleware CL*
> 
> 18 Demon #295
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/d/fredericksburg-2018-dodge-demon-0295/7004487086.html


$136,995 ?!?!



ice4life said:


> *Deleware CL*
> 
> 94 98
> https://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/d/abington-trade/7001638321.html


$9500?! 

These folks are bonkers.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

GolfTango said:


> $136,995 ?!?!


That yellow tape is expensive!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/sun-prairie-collector-quality-e36-m3/7005566293.html


----------



## JDSwan87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Brown on brown on brown
https://annarbor.craigslist.org/cto/d/brighton-1985-oldsmobile-delta-88/7008152856.html









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

JDSwan87 said:


> Brown on brown on brown
> https://annarbor.craigslist.org/cto/d/brighton-1985-oldsmobile-delta-88/7008152856.html
> 
> 
> ...


Last year for a legit full size Olds sedan.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

I owned a 1984 for a few years in the late 80s, it had huge plush sofa like seats, power electric both sides on the front. It road like a sofa on wheels, you could drive all day in it without any fatigue whatsoever. Firm enough seating to avoid backaches.
And yes, Brown everything 

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

CRD99 said:


> Wasn’t there some factory flavor of this in the 70s intended for one of those bed camper things? I seem to remember Ford trucks of this era with the rear axle not centered under the bed although not to this extreme.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew I wasn’t crazy. The Ford Camper Special had an extended wheelbase (to 140 inches), a Dana 70 rear end, and special bed stampings. 

 https://www.hagerty.com/articles-v...er-specials-are-rare-unusual-and-still-cheap











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

1 owner 1980 Rabbit Pickup.

https://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/d/liberty-lake-1980-vw-rabbit-pickup-caddy/7001045369.html

SINGLE OWNER 1980 Rabbit Pickup. Purchased in Boise Idaho 40 years ago! This is an incredible example of the Rabbit Pickup with 137,000 miles. Not very many of these around in this type of condition. Never been in an accident, fully stock, runs and drive perfect. I recently replaced spark plugs and fuel injectors. Some surface rust, as you can see, but nothing below the surface that will interfere with drivability. Interior is in excellent condition (considering the age). Dashboard is cracked all over so there is a vinyl cover that matches the vinyl seats.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> Last year for a legit full size Olds sedan.


That gen GM fullsize sedan are tanks. :thumbup:
Our 78 Old 98 was quite a car.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GolfTango said:


> $9500?!
> 
> These folks are bonkers.


Asking price. 
You can always offer $2500 "cash".


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Asking price.
> You can always offer $2500 "cash".


Are there other options than cash for payment on craigslist?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Land cruiser troop carrier
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/aldie-land-cruiser-bj45-troop-carrier/7000509799.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Camry Alltrack (we were just talking about these)
https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/mastic-beach-1988-toyota-camry-all-trac/7006091314.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Crazy clean rabbit
https://wilmington.craigslist.org/cto/d/wilmington-1982-volkswagen-rabbit/7007292126.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Don't be such a brat!
https://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/d/ashland-1986-subaru-brat/7006389708.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

E30 with rate oem hardtop (I know someone recently missed one of these)
https://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/d/richmond-87-e30-converteble-with/7004908959.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Dodge 880 wagon with AC
https://toledo.craigslist.org/cto/d/toledo-garage-find-1965-dodge-880/7004862677.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

AMC eagle sx4
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/arvada-1982-amc-eagle-sx4/7008182562.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Green RS6
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/denver-2003-audi-rs6-bi-turbo-awd/7004082089.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Next bat 1 owner land cruiser?
https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/milpitas-1999-toyota-land-cruiser-diff/7007248765.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Laforza
https://spacecoast.craigslist.org/cto/d/indialantic-laforza/7006376917.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*1985 Suburban - $9500 (Raleigh NC)*

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-1985-suburban/7002979203.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> 1 owner 1980 Rabbit Pickup.
> 
> https://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/d/liberty-lake-1980-vw-rabbit-pickup-caddy/7001045369.html
> 
> SINGLE OWNER 1980 Rabbit Pickup. Purchased in Boise Idaho 40 years ago! This is an incredible example of the Rabbit Pickup with 137,000 miles. Not very many of these around in this type of condition. Never been in an accident, fully stock, runs and drive perfect. I recently replaced spark plugs and fuel injectors. Some surface rust, as you can see, but nothing below the surface that will interfere with drivability. Interior is in excellent condition (considering the age). Dashboard is cracked all over so there is a vinyl cover that matches the vinyl seats.


:heart: this


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Next bat 1 owner land cruiser?
> https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/milpitas-1999-toyota-land-cruiser-diff/7007248765.html


Woah


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> Woah


The want is real. Looks like he took the running boards off as they were part of the pkg which included the hitch and roof rack. (got this window sticker off BAT). I'm actually okay with that though..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

*The cars are out today!*



3000GT Hardtop convertible
https://newjersey.craigslist.org/ctd/d/kearny-1995-mitsubishi-3000gt-vr-4/7004135830.html









1 owner 91 supra turbo
https://odessa.craigslist.org/ctd/d/austin-1991-toyota-supra-turbo-one/7010186589.html









Late build J20 Jeep pickup (1 of 1153)
https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/d/tyler-1987-jeep-j20-pioneer-3-4-ton-4x4/7010137402.html









Quantum sedan
https://greatfalls.craigslist.org/cto/d/moore-1982-volkswagen-quantum/7010104714.html









Mercury sunvalley glass dome roof
https://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/d/bedford-1954-mercury-sun-valley/7001368757.html









Sterling 827si
https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/d/southfield-1991-sterling-827si-super/7010238149.html









DS21 (first car with moving headlights)
https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/ctd/d/pontiac-1972-citroen-ds21/7010289477.html









Rare build 528i w/o premium pkg (slick top, no wood, rare rims) and with PDC
https://merced.craigslist.org/cto/d/merced-2000-bmw-528i/7009502338.html









Jimny Turbo RHD
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/ctd/d/palm-desert-1990-suzuki-jimny-like/7010207160.html









911 slant nose wide body
https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/ctd/d/madison-1986-porsche-911-carrera-slant/7006655535.html









1 owner 325ic with 28k miles
https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/indianapolis-almost-perfect/7006725987.html









Sonett
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/cto/d/melrose-park-saab-sonett/7006851065.html









525it
https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/palatine-1995-bmw-525/7009120357.html









Touareg V10TDI
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/d/2006-vw-touareg-v10-diesel-very-rare/7008796077.html









Touareg V10TDI
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/d/2007-vw-touareg-v10-diesel-very-rare/7008797086.html









330cic ZHP with blue top
https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/ctd/d/portland-2005-bmw-330ci-convertible-zhp/7009155000.html









S8
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/d/2007-audi-s8-quattro-v10-s6-m5-m3-amg/7009229287.html









Acura CSX (canadian lux civic)
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ctd/d/federal-way-2007-acura-csx-premium-rare/7009630115.html









Elan
https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/d/bellevue-1991-lotus-for-sale/7009674190.html









Manual Escape
https://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/ctd/d/portland-2008-ford-escape-xls-rare-5/7009860192.html









Touareg2 V10TDI
https://bend.craigslist.org/ctd/d/portland-2008-vw-touareg-2-tdi-v10-all/7009891205.html









93 Aero Cab
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/d/portland-2008-saab-9-3-aero-convertible/7007010228.html









Manual C300
https://jackson.craigslist.org/cto/d/clinton-2009-mercedes-benz-c300-sport/7005297222.html









89k 1 owner 900
https://nashville.craigslist.org/ctd/d/nashville-1985-saab-turbo-900one-local/7009845677.html









S2000 with hardtop
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/cto/d/tucker-2003-honda-s-owner-100-stock-oem/7002616821.html









02 LC
https://macon.craigslist.org/cto/d/macon-2002-toyota-land-cruiser/7009578448.html









96 passport gen1 (rodeo)
https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/d/pompano-beach-1996-honda-passporttake-lk/7007472519.html









96 brooklands
https://sarasota.craigslist.org/ctd/d/sarasota-1996-bentley-brooklands/7007788371.html









Manual cloth seat C230 Coupe
https://sarasota.craigslist.org/ctd/d/sarasota-2002-mercedes-c230-sport/7007789868.html









oxford green slicktop M3 with cloth seats and the "BMW Monitor"- Rare
https://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/d/orlando-bmw-e46-m3-slicktop-manual/7008464358.html









E63S wagon
https://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/d/orlando-incredibly-rare-2018-mercedes/7009232008.html









911 50th
https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/ctd/d/miami-2014-porsche-th-anniversary/7008630598.html









clean ML55
https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/ctd/d/fort-myers-43k-mile-mercedes-benz-ml55/7005975940.html









530xit manual wagon
https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/d/fort-lauderdale-2006-bmw-530xi-touring/7006071050.html









Lebaron GTC
https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/col/cto/d/naples-chrysler-antique/7006420317.html









GC 5.9L (the early high performance SUV)
https://limaohio.craigslist.org/cto/d/bluffton-1998-jeep-grand-cherokee/7010210226.html









Viper R/T10
https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/d/1995-dodge-viper-rt-10-with-miles/7010259978.html









2001 911 with early PCM
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/newport-porsche-carrera-911-cabrolet/7006496654.html









04 LC
https://swva.craigslist.org/ctd/d/abingdon-2004-toyota-land-cruiser/6994631052.html









95 areo xwd
https://norfolk.craigslist.org/ctd/d/chesapeake-2010-saab-9-5-aero-xwd-awd/6996597135.html









clean S600
https://greensboro.craigslist.org/ctd/d/louisburg-2001-mercedes-benz-s600-58l/7008433750.html









1 owner supra turbo
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ctd/d/miami-1998-toyota-supra-mk-iv-twin/6990383734.html









Mustang SSP
https://williamsport.craigslist.org/cto/d/picture-rocks-1986-mustang-ssp/6995442279.html









325it clean
https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/ctd/d/palmyra-2001-bmw-325it-sport-wagon/6997690729.html









boxster RS60
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/pittsburgh-2008-porsche-boxster-rs60/7003854660.html









carmine red cayenne s
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ctd/d/cherry-hill-2013-porsche-cayenne-awd/7005415221.html









LeBaron GTC
https://williamsport.craigslist.org/ctd/d/linden-1994-chrysler-lebaron-gtc-clean/7007695857.html









88k diplomat owned/imported clean clean clean E30 cab with hardtop
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/evans-city-1991-bmw-e30-325i-us/7005995681.html









solar orange TTS
https://syracuse.craigslist.org/ctd/d/binghamton-2009-audi-tts-quattro-solor/7008769218.html









F250 diesel with 2 gas tanks
https://syracuse.craigslist.org/ctd/d/mannsville-1994-ford-f250-super-cab-4x4/7001097927.html









GC orvis edition
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/new-paltz-97-grand-cherokee-orvis/7009162950.html









manual MR2 spyder
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/ctd/d/washington-2002-toyota-mr2-spyder/7001769952.html









manual CRV
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org...ls-2004-honda-crv-ex-awd-rare/6996960203.html









maserati gt coupe manual
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/gainesville-2004-maserati-coupe-gt-6/6993594485.html









rare blue colored sprinter
https://baltimore.craigslist.org/ctd/d/new-windsor-2010-mercedes-benz-sprinter/6992217180.html









RHD 525i
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/ctd/d/sterling-bmw-5-series-alliance-auto/7006928783.html









oxford green II over cinnamon m3 (1 of 10)
https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/d/boston-rare-2004-bmw-m3-coupe-6mt/7008017288.html









Delica LWB
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ctd/d/bellingham-1995-mitsubishi-delica-v6/7009329969.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ice4life said:


> oxford green II over cinnamon m3 (1 of 10)
> https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/d/boston-rare-2004-bmw-m3-coupe-6mt/7008017288.html


Oh my lanta.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^^massive post of amazing cars

Am I the only one thinking that these combined would exceed the GDP of many countries if listed on BaT instead of CL?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

StressStrain said:


> ^^massive post of amazing cars
> 
> Am I the only one thinking that these combined would exceed the GDP of many countries if listed on BaT instead of CL?


I can't help myself sometimes. But even worse, I actually wanted a lot of the ones I found today which is rather rare in my searches.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

There have been at least 3 996s in my price range, including a blue/blue cabby with a rebuilt title. I don't need this right now, but so tempting!:banghead:


Think I might be able to flip this. Has high miles but I could get it for cheap, obligatory new IMS bearing. 

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/forest-junction-porsche-boxster-2002/7010471016.html









Low mile SC

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/ctd/d/monticello-1992-ford-thunderbird-super/7010138081.html


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-bmw-m3/6999450706.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/pennsburg-1993-saab-900-commemorative/7010517870.html


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> Oh my lanta.


This would be a better investment than a base model, cloth seat GTI. It's green!


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

oh man that C900. Beautiful. I need another garage stall!


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

StressStrain said:


> ^^massive post of amazing cars


Yep, And there's 2-3 in there that if local to me, I'd be looking at them today.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I'll try and do a massive list once a week. I enjoy it because I'm weird.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cr4shT3st said:


> oh man that C900. Beautiful. I need another garage stall!


Do it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Cr4shT3st said:


> oh man that C900. Beautiful. I need another garage stall!


The one I listed above is pretty nice too. 1 owner 89k miles. It is an older automatic sedan though..
https://nashville.craigslist.org/ctd/d/nashville-1985-saab-turbo-900one-local/7009845677.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

ice4life said:


> The one I listed above is pretty nice too.


But not as good as mine! I win the SAAB-off!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/west-hollywood-1980-fiat-strada-ritmo/6996218379.html


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


> https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/pennsburg-1993-saab-900-commemorative/7010517870.html


Just emailed on this. Thanks.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Numbersix said:


> Just emailed on this. Thanks.


Ahhhh yeah! Definitely make a thread about it if it works out.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

-camber said:


> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/west-hollywood-1980-fiat-strada-ritmo/6996218379.html


He's dropped the price on this several times. I wonder how well it would do on BaT. It has a lot of cool Euro bits and I'm sure there aren't even many clean Ritmos left in Europe.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

VadGTI said:


> He's dropped the price on this several times. I wonder how well it would do on BaT. It has a lot of cool Euro bits and I'm sure there aren't even many clean Ritmos left in Europe.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

VadGTI said:


> He's dropped the price on this several times. I wonder how well it would do on BaT. It has a lot of cool Euro bits and I'm sure there aren't even many clean Ritmos left in Europe.


Just found the pics from when it was owned by a previous owner. The current owner seems to have done a lot of work to it and may have bought it for more than he's currently selling it for.

https://barnfinds.com/obscure-and-extinct-1980-fiat-strada/


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

r_fostoria said:


>


Wow, what a piece of crap :laugh:. The blue Euro-converted one still looks great, though .


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

-camber said:


> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/west-hollywood-1980-fiat-strada-ritmo/6996218379.html


FTFY. :laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

VadGTI said:


> Wow, what a piece of crap :laugh:. The blue Euro-converted one still looks great, though .


Every time someone bitches about wanting cheaper cars, I think of these types of reviews. You want a 5k car? Be prepared for the paint to be grainy and the steering wheel to be sideways from the factory. Oh yeah and expect it randomly won't start, and will get 8miles less per gallon than advertised. Very illuminating, and slightly comical. :laugh:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

ice4life said:


> *The cars are out today!*
> 
> 
> 
> *List of mostly awesome cars*


get out of my head


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

spockcat said:


> FTFY. :laugh:


Saw that.....figured this thread enough laughs already :laugh:


also...









https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/bellevue-saab-turbo-118/6993519527.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Every time someone bitches about wanting cheaper cars, I think of these types of reviews. You want a 5k car? Be prepared for the paint to be grainy and the steering wheel to be sideways from the factory. Oh yeah and expect it randomly won't start, and will get 8miles less per gallon than advertised. Very illuminating, and slightly comical. :laugh:


Adjusting for inflation, their test car would have cost $18,798.87 today. And that's before adding the extra $350 for the '80 model year. That's Soul/Jetta/Imprezza money.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

VadGTI said:


> He's dropped the price on this several times. I wonder how well it would do on BaT. It has a lot of cool Euro bits and I'm sure there aren't even many clean Ritmos left in Europe.


I can't imagine there are many Americans interested in a Ritmo.
It will probably sell for cheap eventually, and get shipped to Europe.


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

Crosspost from the rare spec thread since this is currently for sale:

Unicorn BMW E34 M5 for sale in Germany right now.

Mobile.de: 1994 BMW M5 E34 INDIVIDUAL



> BMW E34 M5 Individual
> Fahrgestellnummer: WBSHC910X0GD63907
> 
> Farbe: 490 - SONDERLACKIERUNG Orinoco-Grün
> ...


Special order colour and interior. Leather everything, including headliner. Product development prototype. One of two with this interior. E36 M3 front seats?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Rare and not very desirable. :laugh:

eugene.craigslist.org/1977-mercury-bobcat/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

^  A mint Bobcat? It needs to be Radwood bound! :laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JTuhkanen said:


> Crosspost from the rare spec thread since this is currently for sale:
> 
> Unicorn BMW E34 M5 for sale in Germany right now.
> 
> ...


Wow I'm literally crazy about this. I've seen them with rear buckets in the us, but never that radio, the rear side shades, or those crazy front buckets. And it's eligible for import since it's 25! 



LT1M21Stingray said:


> Rare and not very desirable. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the Merc version of the pinto?? I didn't know that existed


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> Adjusting for inflation, their test car would have cost $18,798.87 today. And that's before adding the extra $350 for the '80 model year. That's Soul/Jetta/Imprezza money.


Doi I wasn't even thinking about that and that's usually the first thing I think about when it comes to relativity. In that case, it's nice to see what we've been able to offer for the price today. And funny how expectations have changed as well. I can't imagine someone accepting grainy pain on a new Subaru.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Is that the Merc version of the pinto?? I didn't know that existed


Yup.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yup.


I learned about two cars I didn't know existed this week. The Nissan Altra and the Mercury bobcat. Score!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I like this Nissan NX2000 dent and all. If it runs and the rust isn’t too bad I’d be interested at $1000. Not sure what the market is for these so that might even be too high. Probably better off getting one from that crazy guy in California that has like 20 of them. 

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/bloomfield-nissan-nx-2000/7012897425.html


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> I like this Nissan NX2000 dent and all. If it runs and the rust isn’t too bad I’d be interested at $1000. Not sure what the market is for these so that might even be too high. Probably better off getting one from that crazy guy in California that has like 20 of them.
> 
> https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/bloomfield-nissan-nx-2000/7012897425.html


Dooo ittttt


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Wonder what the parts availability is like for the NX2000 at this point? I don't think they sold a ton to begin with so that would be the only factor that would keep me from buying. Such cool cars and fun to drive.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Is that the Merc version of the pinto?? I didn't know that existed


It was an upscale Pinto. That should win a prize for being an oxymoron..... :laugh:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Dat rear visibility, though.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> Dat rear visibility, though.


Exactly. I would think that modern cars could carry enough structure in the body itself to put in a mostly glass rear hatch without having to compromise rear visibility as much as they do. Nowadays you're trading active safety for passive safety. :/

Also



r_fostoria said:


> Dat structural integrity, though.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

You are going to be in a ball of flames if hit from behind anyways, structural integrity is going to be moot 

Sent from my moto using Tapatalk


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Wonder what the parts availability is like for the NX2000 at this point? I don't think they sold a ton to begin with so that would be the only factor that would keep me from buying. Such cool cars and fun to drive.


They're just B13 Sentras, the aftermarket is pretty extensive. I've always wanted a NX.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

A pretty clean Tin Top Samurai in Little Rock, Arkansas. 










https://littlerock.craigslist.org/cto/d/carthage-87-model-samurai/7011124430.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Veedubgti said:


> A pretty clean Tin Top Samurai in Little Rock, Arkansas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, they're really proud of that.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

The cars are less out this week...

74 Pinto with 34k miles
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/eaton-1974-pinto-original-low-miles-rare/7005115379.html









91 Accord Wagon
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/littleton-honda-accord-wagon-83k/7012635678.html









03 S6 Avant
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/arvada-2003-audi-s6-avant-rare-and/7013369982.html









92 Corrado SLC
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/littleton-corrado-vr6-slc-1992/7013818086.html









98 1-owner 900SE
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/excelsior-1998-saab-900-se-turbo-coupe/7012490808.html









95 Geo Tracker Convert
https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/d/seguin-geo-tracker-convertible/7012147117.html









04 330i ZHP
https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/manchaca-2004-bmw-330i-zhp-6-speed/7013659088.html









72 BMW E3 Bavaria
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/redwood-city-uber-rare-1972-bmw-e3/7002206990.html









92 Camry Wagon
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/santa-rosa-1992-toyota-camry-wagon-le/7007463721.html









97 Darak Yellow 528i
https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/concord-1997-bmw-528i-dakar-1-of-1/7011758460.html









79 Pinto Wagon
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/santa-clara-rare-find-79-ford-pinto/7013535706.html









99 Z3 Coupe
https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/d/alta-loma-1999-bmw-z3-coupe/6994156419.html









96 Suzuki X90
https://muncie.craigslist.org/cto/d/losantville-1996-suzuki-90/6997960408.html









86 Audi Coupe GT
https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/downers-grove-1986-audi-coupe-gt/7003850773.html









82 Scirocco
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/south-bend-rare-1986-scirocco-vw/6996522866.html









86 900 SPG
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/seattle-1986-saab-900-spg/7009910915.html









39 GMC Truck
https://neworleans.craigslist.org/cto/d/covington-1939-gmc-truck-for-sale/7003918660.html









04 330i ZHP Manual
https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/knoxville-2004-bmw-330i-zhp-6spd-7700/7012920216.html









01 Vehicross
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/ctd/d/riverdale-rare-hard-to-find-2-owner/7010850396.html









05 Murano with rare red leather
https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/d/pompano-beach-nissan-murano-se-rare-red/7001875812.html









02 S6 Avant
https://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/d/chesapeake-2002-audi-s6-avant/7005524588.html









17 V90XC with rare accessories (hitch/22s)
https://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/d/2017-volvo-v90-cross-country-t6/6995293470.html









05 Mazda6 manual wagon
https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/bausman-2005-mazda-6/7010341259.html









91 Jeep Renegade
https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/ctd/d/ashland-1991-jeep-wrangler-yj-renegade/7008458131.html









97 1-owner manual Paseo 
https://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/cto/d/lowell-1997-toyota-paseo-sport-moonroof/6998108107.html









94 Del Sol
https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/d/haverhill-del-sol-delsol/7003039784.html









70 Bavaria
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/ctd/d/montgomery-village-1970-bmw-2800/7005714353.html


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

ice4life said:


> 03 S6 Avant
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/arvada-2003-audi-s6-avant-rare-and/7013369982.html


How dumb would it be to buy this just for the hell of it?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

mhjett said:


> How dumb would it be to buy this just for the hell of it?


If $4500 doesn't mean that much to you then go for it! If that's a struggle to scrape together, then there's at least _some_ dumb involved.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

mhjett said:


> How dumb would it be to buy this just for the hell of it?


Do it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

mhjett said:


> How dumb would it be to buy this just for the hell of it?


I'm guessing someone bought it as he just deleted the posting.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

mhjett said:


> How dumb would it be to buy this just for the hell of it?


Let me refer you to my thread.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...e-AKA-laugh-at-my-poor-decision-making-skills


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

ice4life said:


> 98 1-owner 900SE
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/excelsior-1998-saab-900-se-turbo-coupe/7012490808.html


That's a really sharp looking car in great shape. But $9800 is a lot of money for a non-Viggen Saab of this era.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

mhjett said:


> How dumb would it be to buy this just for the hell of it?


Did you do it, I see the post it no longer listed :wave:
Hopefully so, I love mine....even if I had to redo everything that was done prior to me getting it. Some aftermarket products don't last nearly as long as the original parts.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

found some cheaper options than the 'street legal' Reeper :laugh:










https://binghamton.craigslist.org/ctd/d/2006-silverado-wd-v8-5-speed/7014614885.html









https://binghamton.craigslist.org/cto/d/binghamton-1979-jeep-cj5/7006182417.html









https://binghamton.craigslist.org/cto/d/binghamton-1968-commando-jeep/7003166033.html

this one is just nice, engine bay looks to need a bit of tidying 








https://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/d/rochester-89-mr2-supercharged-low-miles/6996221010.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/verona-1995-ram-2500/7015152628.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Biased post!  My dad is selling his ZHP 330i:

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/slatington-2005-bmw-330ci-zhp/7016185733.html


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> Biased post!  My dad is selling his ZHP 330i:
> 
> https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/slatington-2005-bmw-330ci-zhp/7016185733.html


Man, I'm glad thats a coupe, or I'd be making a stupid purchase right now. Your dad really cared for that thing well.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

r_fostoria said:


> Biased post!  My dad is selling his ZHP 330i:
> 
> https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/slatington-2005-bmw-330ci-zhp/7016185733.html


Holy hell.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> Holy hell.


Seriously. I just looked at flight prices to Penn. I have no use for a sports car but if I did that is a killer car.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

If that BMW were closer I'd be awfully tempted. :heart:


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

^^$4,200 seems really cheap for a ZHP in good condition, even with 200k miles. I'm tempted to get it today, even though I don't have the space for it. I was very impressed with the 330ci sport pack I drove. The ZHP would be even better.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Add me to the list of people drooling over that ZHP.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

joedubbs said:


> found some cheaper options than the 'street legal' Reeper :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first line of that ad "Connecticut truck never seen a NY winter". Most would roll their eyes at that, but it's so damn true. CT uses magnesium chloride, but I'm not sure what NY uses. What ever it is, it does a job ten fold than the mag chloride does here. My 21K mile Passat was from Queensbury (Lake George) and there's tons of surface rust on the undercarriage.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> The first line of that ad "Connecticut truck never seen a NY winter". Most would roll their eyes at that, but it's so damn true. CT uses magnesium chloride, but I'm not sure what NY uses. What ever it is, it does a job ten fold than the mag chloride does here. My 21K mile Passat was from Queensbury (Lake George) and there's tons of surface rust on the undercarriage.


Winter road treatments are interesting. The actual material and application methods can vary quite a lot from one year to another, from one state to another and even from one locality to another within the state as jurisdiction for any given road varies. Highway departments are very cost sensitive but they also want safe roads in winter time. When costs change they have to get innovative. And many use a mix of treatment options depending on the weather pattern and road conditions, for example, liquid brine solution pre-treatment on dry roads before a snowstorm and rock salt mixed with sand/ cinders/ gravel after plowing during/ after the storm. We generally have an idea of what “rust belt” or “salt belt” is but it’s actually pretty difficult to describe objectively using data. OEMs use a mix of SAE and internal standards to determine corrosion performance and mitigation strategies for any given component or assembly.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Figaro in Tampa

https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cto/d/oldsmar-nissan-figaro-rhd/7013281490.html


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> Biased post!  My dad is selling his ZHP 330i:
> 
> https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/slatington-2005-bmw-330ci-zhp/7016185733.html


giving that thing away! wow, that's tempting. good luck with the sale!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I emailed owner.

I'll make a decision on Monday, gonna sleep on it over the weekend. I'll happily pay full asking price for car. 

Beautiful example.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

While not CL, haven’t seen one of these in awhile. And it looks relatively clean.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

No GT, no care. Like the color though.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> While not CL, haven’t seen one of these in awhile. And it looks relatively clean.


I had a '96 SE, 4-cylinder w/automatic, in high school and college. More recently, had its platform-mate, a '97 MX-6, this one fortunately with the V6/manuel combination. Other than being a bit pricy to fix due to some parts being NLA - great cars to drive. I miss both of them.

Back to CL finds - here's a diesel Quantum that still sports a BABE Rally livery. Anyone know if it was someone from here?

https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/lancaster-1985-volkswagen-quantum/7016781321.html


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

Real questions:
-Where do the dogs fit?
-What's wrong with it?
-Is this a case where MIATA isn't always the answer?

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/mesa-broke-car-homeless-make-offer/7001477093.html


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Skycart said:


>


https://imgur.com/gallery/FKOP7F3


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

r_fostoria said:


> Biased post!  My dad is selling his ZHP 330i:
> 
> https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/slatington-2005-bmw-330ci-zhp/7016185733.html


And it sold. Congrats to your father, I hope the new owner takes great care of the car. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> Biased post!  My dad is selling his ZHP 330i:





Cabin Pics said:


> And it sold. Congrats to your father, I hope the new owner takes great care of the car. :thumbup: :thumbup:




Looked like a very good deal.

What's he replacing it with?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

PoorHouse said:


> Looked like a very good deal.
> 
> What's he replacing it with?


You're not going to like it. :laugh: He got a company issued Ford Escape that he's been really enjoying.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Skycart said:


>


CP in 5 years! :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

ice4life said:


> CP in 5 years!


CP wishes he could grow facial hair like that


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

r_fostoria said:


> You're not going to like it. :laugh: He got a company issued Ford Escape that he's been really enjoying.


I really like my '14 Ford Escape Titanium 2.0 AWD that I've had for 4 1/2 years already. Nice being up higher like everybody else these days. Just put my winter wheels and tires on this morning.

First time I'm not driving a stick like I did for 32 years (1983 - 2015). Don't miss it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Decent looking RX7, but that price seems in line with someone going through a divorce or marital problems... 









https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/durham-1984-mazda-rx7/7007242575.html

I love this. Mostly because it's in a color other than "resale silver" or red.









https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/raleigh-1997-porsche-boxter/6997887988.html


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

This is probably a huge POS but........do want. 

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/columbus-toyota-celica-alltrac-turbo/7016634377.html










I have a thing lately for silver E36 cars

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/belleville-1995-bmw-m3/7012632076.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

LMAO. Cheap body kit, cheap aftermarket rims, aftermarket wheel/shift knob. So many red flags, and it's 250% too much. 




A.Wilder said:


> Decent looking RX7, but that price seems in line with someone going through a divorce or marital problems...
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/durham-1984-mazda-rx7/7007242575.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

patrikman said:


> I have a thing lately for silver E36 cars
> 
> https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/belleville-1995-bmw-m3/7012632076.html


Wow, I didn't realize they sold the M3 with the old e30 style radio and manual climate. I guess they overhauled that stuff in '96.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> Wow, I didn't realize they sold the M3 with the old e30 style radio and manual climate. I guess they overhauled that stuff in '96.


Yeah my dad's 95 had the identical dash. Looked so dated to me at the the time.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> CP wishes he could grow facial hair like that


Well, what do you expect from someone who looks like this:












In my fool's errand to find a Skyline, I found a few very interesting cars at Duncan's, the largest JDM dealer in the country.

Chief among which is one that's interesting enough to make me reconsider-this 1993 WRX.

https://www.duncanimports.com/used/Subaru/1993-Subaru-Impreza+WRX-119bde550a0e08be082ec0b0de7a088f.htm









The Cosmo is absolutely gorgeous. 

https://www.duncanimports.com/wholesale-used/Mazda/1990-Mazda-Cosmo-16cae3480a0e08bc4ec805085c2f0341.htm

















This PAO is done just perfectly- The flares+paint+wood+roofrack look fantastic, and it's a 5 speed as a bonus. 
https://www.duncanimports.com/used/Nissan/1990-Nissan-Pao-12dc27e80a0e08bb76c2098c232be2b8.htm


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

That Cosmo! 

*drool*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

88c900t said:


> In my fool's errand to find a Skyline, I found a few very interesting cars at Duncan's, the largest JDM dealer in the country.
> 
> Chief among which is one that's interesting enough to make me reconsider-this 1993 WRX.


The older WRXs don’t do much for me unless they are a coupe or wagon, but man I’d absolutely love a Gravel Express!!!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

A pair of Cosworty Vegas! I always loved these things
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/fond-du-lac-1975-chevy-vega-cosworth/7018268901.html


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

88c900t said:


> In my fool's errand to find a Skyline, I found a few very interesting cars at Duncan's, the largest JDM dealer in the country.
> 
> The Cosmo is absolutely gorgeous. Love these even though they're probably somewhat gutless (NA 13b+slushbox)
> 
> https://www.duncanimports.com/wholesale-used/Mazda/1990-Mazda-Cosmo-16cae3480a0e08bc4ec805085c2f0341.htm


That's a new one for me. I'd never heard of it. They are COOL. I'd love to have one.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> That's a new one for me. I'd never heard of it. They are COOL. I'd love to have one.


Oh, yeah. They're cool. It follows up the original Cosmo, which I consider to be a stellar design. Love 'em! :heart:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Stromaluski said:


> That's a new one for me. I'd never heard of it. They are COOL. I'd love to have one.


And I was wrong, it actually has a twin sequential turbo 13B standard, which is different from the USDM RX-7, and some even had a triple rotor. Together, only 8000 were made from 1990-1995.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Why is this CL thread page littered with import sites? I did see a cosmo on CL recently, but I have to go back and find it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, yeah. They're cool. It follows up the original Cosmo, which I consider to be a stellar design. Love 'em! :heart:


The early ones are quite cool. The later one posted previously could be mistaken for some JDM Lexus.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

88c900t said:


> And I was wrong, it actually has a twin sequential turbo 13B standard, which is different from the USDM RX-7, and some even had a triple rotor. Together, only 8000 were made from 1990-1995.


The weird part? Once you put in a third rotor you have a two-piece eccentric shaft! How that hangs together at high revs I'll never know!




spockcat said:


> The early ones are quite cool. The later one posted previously could be mistaken for some JDM Lexus.


I don't think it's as cool as the original, but I don't think it looks like a Lexus either. :beer:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

ice4life said:


> Why is this CL thread page littered with import sites? I did see a cosmo on CL recently, but I have to go back and find it.


It's only 3 postings, hardly "littered". And considering I've contributed some 150-200 posts to this thread I think that's forgivable

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/d/isanti-1986-subaru-brat/7021441732.html









https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/dearing-1988-saab-900/7020764488.html


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

I don't have words for this one.

https://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/d/otis-orchards-vw-mini-camaro-project-car/7017142605.html

VW Mini Camaro Early 70's Funtastik Camaro
Shorted VW frame - fiberglass body in nice shape.
Super wide period correct ET slotted mags
does not run rusty chassie 
Extremely Rare!!
Bill of sale only - no title
$3700 obo


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

amusement park ride......not for me but made me smile and I'd give props to owner if I saw it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Not CL but found this on The Samba this morning. If I were on the other coast I'd be headed there with cash ASAP. I love these wagons. Not a big fan of the 18's though. 











https://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=2299503


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Why is this CL thread page littered with import sites? I did see a cosmo on CL recently, but I have to go back and find it.


Do we really need to create a new thread for used car finds on every possible site?



Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, yeah. They're cool. It follows up the original Cosmo, which I consider to be a stellar design. Love 'em! :heart:


Everybody just remember the original and the last.
the 1989 Cosmo coupe was an 80s angular boxy nightmare.
I think the 929 was a rebadged Cosmo in some markets.


https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/knoxville-mercedes-300-td/7021724757.html

Mercedes 300 TD - $6000


1983 mercedes 300td wagon
condition: excellent
fuel: diesel
odometer: 316599
paint color: black
title status: clean
transmission: automatic
type: wagon

1983 Mercedes 300TD. New paint, tint, stereo, alarm, tires, trim. Original engine but most all other parts are new. The car is in overall great condition. Garage stored. Please contact with questions. OBO










https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/newport-1973-vw-karman-ghia/7021325652.html

1973 VW KARMAN GHIA - $18500 (NEWPORT)


1973 vw karmann ghia
condition: excellent
cylinders: 4 cylinders
drive: rwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 500
paint color: blue
size: compact
title status: clean
transmission: manual
1973 KARMAN GHIA YOU WILL NOT FIND A CLEANER KARMAN GHIA WITH IN 500 MILES
IT WAS TOTALY RESTORED NEW 1950CC MOTOR WITH LESS THAN 100 MILES ON IT
HAS 4'' DROP SPINDLES NOT ON CAR BUT WILL COME WITH IT NO RUST ANYWHERE
NEW TIRES, BRAKES,SHOCKS,TRANS ,MOTOR INTERIOR,EVERYTHING ON CAR IS NEW
NO TRADES CASH ONLY MIGHT TRADE FOR 63 RAG TOP BUT MUST BE AS NICE AS THIS CAR IF NOT NO DEAL










https://knoxville.craigslist.org/ctd/d/summerville-1964-rambler-american-330/7011633434.html

1964 Rambler American 330 - $12500 (Summerville)

1964 1964 rambler
condition: excellent
cylinders: 6 cylinders
drive: rwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 136221
paint color: orange
size: mid-size
title status: clean
transmission: automatic
type: wagon

1964 Rambler American 330. In great condition, everything works. Very cool, unique car. Great for a Tennessee fan! if you want more info about it, call Joseph. seven 0 six, five 0 six, 7 one 9 four


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Any Beretta love?

https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/simi-valley-1990-chevy-beretta-indy/7020010024.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

kickapoo said:


> Any Beretta love?
> 
> https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/simi-valley-1990-chevy-beretta-indy/7020010024.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

An AWD Tempo 
https://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/d/longmont-1988-ford-tempo-awd-rare-all/7023368047.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

A nice one of these is so rare now that my mind automatically fills in all the dents and scrapes.

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ctd/d/eastlake-1997-audi-a4-28-quattro-awd-5/7016052984.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> An AWD Tempo
> https://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/d/longmont-1988-ford-tempo-awd-rare-all/7023368047.html


.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ice4life said:


> An AWD Tempo
> https://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/d/longmont-1988-ford-tempo-awd-rare-all/7023368047.html


You missed the $7k price. :screwy:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> You missed the $7k price. :screwy:


this thread isn't about price, just finds. Pretty sure It's the only one for sale in the country- Pretty interesting. Also it only has 17k miles.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ice4life said:


> this thread isn't about price, just finds. Pretty sure It's the only one for sale in the country- Pretty interesting. Also it only has 17k miles.


Why did you quote yourself? :screwy:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

ice4life said:


> An AWD Tempo


For such a meh car, the Tempo certainly had a lot of variants. You could get a coupe, sedan, FWD, AWD, auto, manual, diesel...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Why did you quote yourself? :screwy:


Because I was the last post on the prev page and then immediately someone posted over it. Just wanted to bump it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Because I was the last post on the prev page and then immediately someone posted over it. Just wanted to bump it.


Really? How old are you? 12?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> For such a meh car, the Tempo certainly had a lot of variants. You could get a coupe, sedan, FWD, AWD, auto, manual, diesel...


Was also Ford's first car to offer an airbag in 1986 (well after their 1973 monteray passenger airbag test)


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Really? How old are you? 12?


Nope- I just know the lazy bastids only read the current page so wanted to have it on there. Go bully someone else.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Nope- I just know the lazy bastids only read the current page so wanted to have it on there. Go bully someone else.


Ok Snowflake. :laugh:


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

The red floor mats go nicely with that interior


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/ventura-chevrolet-impala-1996-ss/7022746237.html











https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/rancho-palos-verdes-93-svt-cobra/7008823178.html


----------



## JDSwan87 (Mar 6, 2014)

That 93 SVT is nice but $33k is kinda steep! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> this thread isn't about price, just finds. Pretty sure It's the only one for sale in the country- Pretty interesting. Also it only has 17k miles.


Good luck getting parts for the awd drivetrain.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


> A nice one of these is so rare now that my mind automatically fills in all the dents and scrapes.
> 
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ctd/d/eastlake-1997-audi-a4-28-quattro-awd-5/7016052984.html


Five minutes from my office. This guy regularly has 3 - 4 Euro cars for sale: so many questions - where does he get them from, what’s his deal, how can he store all of them in his garage?


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Five minutes from my office. This guy regularly has 3 - 4 Euro cars for sale: so many questions - where does he get them from, what’s his deal, how can he store all of them in his garage?



Pretty sure he's a dealer, I follow him on FB.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Some manuel love from a 12yo snowflake 

SC300
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/college-park-1992-lexus-sc300-manual/7022592336.html









911 Targa
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/ctd/d/washington-2008-porsche-911-targa-4/7017331190.html









Astra
https://providence.craigslist.org/cto/d/warren-2008-saturn-astra-3-door-xr/7022798813.html









328xi red on red 1 owner
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/hudson-2010-bmw-328xi-coupe/7021707561.html









C70 Coupe
https://hartford.craigslist.org/ctd/d/vernon-rockville-2002volvoc705-speed/7015144849.html









X3
https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/ctd/d/attleboro-bmw-x3-manual-transmission/7015084599.html









535i
https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/d/darien-2011-bmw-535i-with-rare-6mt/7014416669.html









Viper
https://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/ctd/d/miami-1993-dodge-viper-rt-10-only-4k/7011355988.html









Liberty
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/bellmawr-manual-4x4/7010326255.html









Z4
https://asheville.craigslist.org/ctd/d/hendersonville-2014-bmw-z4-sdrive28i/7009486246.html









Regal
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/raleigh-2011-buick-regal-turbo-6-speed/7020577411.html









SLK
https://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/cto/d/little-river-2005-mercedes-350-slk/7018028544.html









FJ
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/raleigh-2009-toyota-fj-cruiser-manual-6/7022505913.html









C300
https://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/d/portsmouth-2009-mercedes-benz-c300/7014812795.html









X-Type
https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/ctd/d/pompano-beach-2004-jaguar-xtyperare/7004632623.html









X5
https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/cto/d/saint-petersburg-2002-bmw-x5-6/7022818234.html









Baja
https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/d/hollywood-rare-find-subaru-baja/7020874592.html









Rav4
https://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/d/orlando-1998-toyota-rav4-manual-5-speed/7018278729.html









TC by Maserati 
https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/ctd/d/henderson-1989-chrysler-tc-by-maserati/7014281311.html









4runner
https://treasure.craigslist.org/cto/d/orlando-2000-toyota-4runner-manual/7013199220.html









C30
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/d/athens-2009-volvo-c30-t5-hatchback-2d/7022350200.html









IS250
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/atlanta-2007-lexus-is250-6-speed-manual/7008579478.html









Cayenne
https://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/d/louisville-very-rare-2012-porsche/7023017146.html









528it
https://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/cto/d/kent-it-sport-package-wagon-5sp-manual/7021502614.html









Pathfinder
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/d/gresham-1993-nissan-pathfinder-4x/7021372529.html









M3 cinnamon 1 owner
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ctd/d/edmonds-2006-bmw-m3-e46-one-owner-local/7021002241.html









CTS
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/d/portland-2003-cadillac-cts-5-speed/7020271375.html









650i
https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/d/woodinville-fully-loaded-2007-bmw-650i/7005885773.html









CRZ
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ctd/d/seattle-rare-2012-honda-cr-hybrid-6/7022680649.html









Escape
https://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/ctd/d/portland-2008-ford-escape-xlt-rare-5/7023550817.html









300SL
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/d/portland-1991-mercedes-300-sl-2d/7022690977.html









6
https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/north-aurora-fs-2016-soul-red-mazda6/7011433308.html









V70
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/hoffman-estates-ultra-rare-2001-volvo/7011366487.html









C230 Coupe
https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/ctd/d/sheridan-2004-mercedes-benz-class-230/7009420090.html









528i with rear side airbags 
https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/garden-grove-rare-2000-bmw-528i-sport-m/7018331841.html









Gen 2 Audi Coupe
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/cto/d/guatay-1990-audi-coupe-quattro/7014978299.html









2 Dr Rav4
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/d/portland-2-door-rav4/7013897413.html









535i with rare blue interior
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/north-hollywood-1991-bmw-535i-5-speed/7014551692.html









C300
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/d/san-diego-6spd-c300-sport-mercedes-benz/7012125396.html









GTI Green Rave 1 owner
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/ctd/d/el-cajon-2002-volkswagen-golf-gti-rare/7007553601.html









Ram 3500 laramie in green
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/henderson-2018-ram-3500-laramie-crew/7005770292.html









850
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/ctd/d/pleasanton-1994-volvo-850-wagon-5-speed/7021059345.html









456
https://stockton.craigslist.org/ctd/d/san-rafael-1995-ferrari-speed-easy/7020919143.html









denim blue r-line sel sold order beetle
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/diablo-2016-vw-beetle-line-sel/7020244988.html









Thema
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/ctd/d/san-francisco-1987-lancia-thema-832/7016409868.html









130 coupe
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/ctd/d/san-francisco-pininfarina-1973-fiat-130/7016404221.html









Delta Integrale
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/ctd/d/san-carlos-1994-lancia-delta-integrale/7016378479.html









FJ55
https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/cto/d/norman-1979-toyota-fj55/7023093225.html









CTS coupe
https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/ctd/d/oklahoma-city-2011-cadillac-cts-coupe/7008493756.html









X5
https://bozeman.craigslist.org/cto/d/ennis-2006-bmw-x5-6-speed-rare/7023191952.html









Cayenne GTS
https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/d/albuquerque-2009-porsche-cayenne-gts-6/7021804084.html









Contour SVT
https://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/d/tucson-ford-contour-svt-rare/7020974566.html









Vue
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/ctd/d/muskego-2004-saturn-vue-suv/7005472611.html









TT with baseball interior
https://omaha.craigslist.org/cto/d/omaha-2004-audi-tt-quattro-convertible/7011021428.html









Prelude 4ws
https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/ctd/d/berthoud-1991-honda-prelude-si-4ws-rare/7009912390.html









C/10 "3 on the tree"
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/ctd/d/phoenix-1971-chevy-10-original-factory/7017338717.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Damn , if you aren't 12 you certainly have a lot of free time on your hands.


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

Pretty clear we know who to ask when a nationwide craigslist search is desired.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

that prelude is pretty sweet. no clue if the price is fair though.

CSB... i raced one of those down Jefferson Street in Napa (basically the main drag through the entire town) and got upwards of 105 MPH in my 1998 GTI VR6 i had. speed limit was and is still 30 on the road, it is littered with stop signs and stop lights. looking back at my 19 year old self, i can only :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

i did win though... :laugh:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

ice4life said:


> M3 cinnamon 1 owner
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ctd/d/edmonds-2006-bmw-m3-e46-one-owner-local/7021002241.html
> 
> 
> ...


Oof... pairing these two together was unfair. I got whiplash from that quality contrast.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> Damn , if you aren't 12 you certainly have a lot of free time on your hands.


Passion knows no time. But seriously this took less than an hour.


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

Saab 9-5 wagon. 5 speed! $900!!
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/pine-bush-saab-9-5-wagon-manual/7016688743.html


















Also, Saab 9-5 Aero Wagon, 5 speed!
https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/califon-2003-saab-9-5-aero-euro-edition/7011102411.html


















Pretty rusty though


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

JUSTAGL said:


> Saab 9-5 wagon. 5 speed! $900!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Links? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

Links added.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

265 Diesel Wagon
https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/kunkletown-rare-1980-volvo-diesel-wagon/7023117977.html









Continental Diesel
https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/d/wapakoneta-1984-lincoln-continental/7022856987.html









GC CRD
https://centralmich.craigslist.org/cto/d/clare-diesel-2008-jeep-grand-cherokee/7020977649.html









328d wagon
https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/d/bandera-2014-bmw-328d-xdrive-diesel/7015064546.html









Cayenne diesel
https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/d/corrales-porsche-cayenne-diesel/7013408773.html









Prelude
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/sterling-2000-honda-prelude-2dr-coupe/7009650559.html









500e
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/malvern-1993-mercedes-500e/7020378443.html









X5 4.6is
https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/d/wellford-2002-bmw-x5-46is-rare/7025050573.html









100lS
https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/d/new-albany-1974-audi-100ls-automatic/7018999925.html









Stealth TT AWD
https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/pequannock-1994-dodge-stealth-twin/7022889626.html









Q5 Hybrid
https://baltimore.craigslist.org/ctd/d/finksburg-2013-audi-q5-financing/7021859791.html









93x wagon 
https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/ctd/d/pelham-2008-saab-9-3-turbo-wagon-rare/7017156033.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

JUSTAGL said:


>


Good thing he covered the plate. Thieves would be swarming that ride. :laugh:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I could do that X5 4.6is. At that price you could easily budget in a lot of room to sort the thing out and keep it going. Fuel costs, however, is another story. :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> 100lS
> https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/d/new-albany-1974-audi-100ls-automatic/7018999925.html


 

Just add euro bumpers and a 4 speed.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Mar 6, 2014)

https://toledo.craigslist.org/cto/d/toledo-mustang-gtb-wide-body-convertible/7017964593.html









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/arvada-1998-jeep-wrangler-6cyl-5spd/7018343267.html


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

simple said:


> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/arvada-1998-jeep-wrangler-6cyl-5spd/7018343267.html


Classy.

:screwy:
From the ad - "This is a copied text that is set to All Scammers.. Yes, I still have the item that I'm selling.. Yes, I am the owner of the item that I'm selling.. This is a CASH deal, in person ONLY.. If you are a scammer you are disrespecting not only your name, but your family's name, and you are disrespecting your religion, if you have one.. Do us all a favor and put forth all the effort that you are using trying to scam someone into a real job and become something.. Make your family proud of you and do something with your life.. If your not a scammer then let's continue on working a deal"


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

not the best follow up to that nice fox body :laugh:









https://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/d/hunlock-creek-russian-rat-rod/7011569852.html









https://ithaca.craigslist.org/cto/d/walton-1987-nissan-be-1/7017305513.html









https://fingerlakes.craigslist.org/cto/d/geneva-2009-vw-cc-sport-fwd-80k-miles/7013011765.html
I kind of want, needs a starter, $3500


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/west-columbia-rat-rod-1954-chevrolet/7027015994.html










https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/friendswood-2009-pontiac-g8-gt-15000obo/7027006615.html









https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/katy-2018-audi-rs3/7026879208.html









https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/houston-1967-ford-fairlane-500/7026622024.html









https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/richmond-toyota-land-cruiser-k-mileage/7026178363.html









https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/spring-1969-plymouth-road-runner-2-door/7026056295.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Weekly snowflake dump:

91 LC
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/sterling-1991-toyota-land-cruiser-151k/7026163663.html









95 840ci
https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/d/mount-sinai-1995-bmw-840ci-or-840-or-8/7017408185.html









04 Phaeton
https://chautauqua.craigslist.org/cto/d/warren-vw-phaeton/7024326474.html









10 LS600hl
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/philadelphia-2010-lexus-ls600hl-very/7026006682.html









13 E350 Wagon
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/pittsburgh-2013-mercedes-benz-e350/7018586990.html









99 V70R 
https://chambersburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/chambersburg-volvo-v70r-model-awd-turbo/7016992080.html









00 Millenia Millenium Edition
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/cary-2000-mazda-mellinia-millennium/7007396726.html









04 R32
https://charlottesville.craigslist.org/cto/d/bridgewater-2004-volkswagen-r32/7025699255.html









78 262c Bertone (780 predecessor)
https://charlottesville.craigslist.org/cto/d/charlottesville-volvo-bertone-1978/7018206663.html









91 164S
https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/d/jacksonville-alfa-romeo-164s/7025739844.html









02 Prowler
https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/d/north-palm-beach-2002-chrysler-prowler/7020212236.html









97 Expedition (Really Clean)
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/lawrenceville-immaculate-expedition/7023182362.html









04 RS6 Avant (Illegal Import?)
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/seattle-audi-rs6-avant/7020547676.html









02 Shoe
https://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/d/blaine-2002-bmw-coupe/7011194244.html









99 C43
https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/d/puyallup-1999-mercedes-benz-c43-amg-low/7009867960.html









06 Accord Loaded V6 Manuel
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/dundee-2006-honda-accord-6-speed-manual/7024079890.html









72 DS
https://palmsprings.craigslist.org/cto/d/san-francisco-citroen-special-1972/7026982421.html









06 9-2X (saabaru)
https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/d/redlands-2006-saab-9-2x-aero/7026570190.html









86 Coupe GT
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/los-angeles-1986-audi-coupe-gt/7026084631.html









18 V60 Polestar









89 405 Mi16
https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/d/corona-1989-peugeot-405-mi16-5-speed/7022173170.html









02 S8
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/la-crescenta-2002-audi-s8/7011617545.html









89 SHO (Ultra clean)
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/pleasanton-1989-ford-taurus-sho/7026523937.html









02 X5 4.6is
https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/west-sacramento-2002-bmw-x5-46is/7022683534.html









91 Lada
https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/d/livonia-1991-lada-samara-1500s/7027009260.html









91 Custom Cruiser (1 Owner)
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/d/excelsior-springs-1991-oldsmobile/7026979456.html









81 Durango
https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/d/frisco-classic-car-1981-ford-durango/7027096348.html









16 Caprice
https://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/d/grand-prairie-2016-chevy-caprice-police/7019550459.html









88 Prelude (non 4WS)
https://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/d/stafford-1988-honda-prelude-si-non-4ws/7010078286.html









90 T-Bird SC Anniversary Edition
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/d/phoenix-raresuper-charged-anniversary/7019596676.html









98 GC 5.9
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/kenosha-beautiful-rare-1998-jeep-grand/7026120861.html









92 SVX
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/broomfield-subaru-svx-ls/7022053607.html









02 745i (Rare green and SWB)
https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/rancho-cordova-2002-bmw-745i/7021669996.html


----------



## JDSwan87 (Mar 6, 2014)

No joke, if/when I want a specific car, I'm going to have ice4life hunt it down. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

JDSwan87 said:


> No joke, if/when I want a specific car, I'm going to have ice4life hunt it down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


But... what if you really want a 1992-1994 Audi 100CS Quattro Wagon?


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

I just zoned out after that RS6 posting. Drool worthy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

A Samara in the US? Holy cow!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> But... what if you really want a 1992-1994 Audi 100CS Quattro Wagon?


I still look periodically haha. No contenders. :banghead:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

ice4life said:


> 04 RS6 Avant (Illegal Import?)
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/seattle-audi-rs6-avant/7020547676.html


I would definitely be curious how that is in the country and registered. Not a chance I would buy it without somehow making sure that the federal government wouldn't seize it and crush it.



JDSwan87 said:


> No joke, if/when I want a specific car, I'm going to have ice4life hunt it down.





r_fostoria said:


> But... what if you really want a 1992-1994 Audi 100CS Quattro Wagon?


I laughed. :laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Stromaluski said:


> I would definitely be curious how that is in the country and registered. Not a chance I would buy it without somehow making sure that the federal government wouldn't seize it and crush it.
> 
> I laughed. :laugh:


I know I'm weird 

Having said that, I think this might be in Canada and they are just listing in Seattle to get attention. It says Burnaby (Canada) yet has a map of Seattle.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

> 98 GC 5.9
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/kenosha-beautiful-rare-1998-jeep-grand/7026120861.html


Glad I'm not close to this one


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Seabird said:


> https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/friendswood-2009-pontiac-g8-gt-15000obo/7027006615.html


Is it just me or are these things overpriced? I get that everyone loves Chevy V8s. But the L76 in the G8 GT isn't the one that most people dream about. This car has 155k miles, a "rebuilt" L76 with very few details on what was actually done reliability or performance wise (making it more of a liability IMO), an automatic transmission and they still want $15k? No thanks.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

90s Holden ute with the 3800 and 5 speed manual. Higher miles (180K) is the only downside-$10,500. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/518504765576669/











I'm pretty sure I posted this car over a year ago, but it's back up- 77 Civic with a rebuilt 1200. I remember the old ad saying the body was partially restored and the gearbox was a newer civic 5 speed. 

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/delavan-1977-civic-1200/7027904959.html


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

ice4life said:


> Weekly snowflake dump:
> 
> 91 LC
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/sterling-1991-toyota-land-cruiser-151k/7026163663.html


Holy ****, I want this so badly. It's semi-close, too. Only 4 hours away. Lord.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

x(why)z said:


> Holy ****, I want this so badly. It's semi-close, too. Only 4 hours away. Lord.


Yeah these are getting more and more rare. But it needs exhaust and gasket work


----------



## Palic (Dec 26, 2017)

joedubbs said:


> not the best follow up to that nice fox body :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

x(why)z said:


> Holy ****, I want this so badly. It's semi-close, too. Only 4 hours away. Lord.


Eh, if you really want one, Hold out and find a FZJ80. You'd be able to find one in similar shape for the same amount.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*2002 Porsche Safari 996 911 - $28000 *

Probably only worth 1/2 the asking price but cool looking none the less.



> I'm an enthusiast and normally don't sell cars, but I need to finance a new project so, Im going to sell a few.
> 
> THIS IS THE FIRST AND ONLY 996 SAFARI BUILD!!
> 
> ...


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Broduski said:


> Eh, if you really want one, Hold out and find a FZJ80. You'd be able to find one in similar shape for the same amount.


I guess I don't know enough about the differences. I should do some research, so thanks for the tip!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> *2002 Porsche Safari 996 911 - $28000 *
> 
> Probably only worth 1/2 the asking price but cool looking none the less.


Meh. They forgot to rust the hood.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Limited Edition door pulls 



















https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/creedmoor-1983-gmc-caballero-el-camino/7021470529.html

I honestly don't think i've ever seen this specific year in person. The rear tail lights just don't bring back any memories. 74 Buick Riv



















https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/cary-beautiful-classic-car-for-sale/7019125952.html

RX8 buggy/cage


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

The weekly dump

IS300 Manual
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/oak-lawn-lexus-is300-manual/7025842859.html

















Qvale Mangusta
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/d/scottsdale-supercharged-2001-qvale/7012988415.html









325ic with oem hardtop
https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/d/richardson-1994-bmw-325ic-factory/7022436716.html









Eurovan Westy
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/oakland-2002-volkswagen-eurovan/7027641937.html









Reatta Coupe
https://maine.craigslist.org/cto/d/kennebunk-classic-1991-buick-reatta/7030406949.html









A6 Avant
https://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/cto/d/olympia-2009-audi-a6-30t-quattro-avant/7026114821.html









453k mile TDI Passat
https://maine.craigslist.org/cto/d/nobleboro-vw-tdi-passat-1997/7030178476.html









99 LX
https://eugene.craigslist.org/cto/d/pleasant-hill-1999-lexus-lx470-land/7024617713.html









262c bertone
https://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/cto/d/brooklyn-1978-volvo-262c-bertone/7029655955.html









9000
https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/westbrook-1996-saab-9000-cs/7018052192.html









TL Manual
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/media-2005-acura-tl-6-speed-mt/7027750444.html

















Tacoma Xrunner
https://fayetteville.craigslist.org/cto/d/bunnlevel-2005-toyota-tacoma-runner/7030367515.html









Maraurder
https://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/d/charlotte-2003-mercury-marauder/7028723408.html









E420 AMG sport
https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/cto/d/clearwater-1997-mercedes-e420-v8-115k/7025303933.html









Suburban LTZ
https://reno.craigslist.org/cto/d/rocklin-rare-suburban-z71-ltz-60-awdnew/7029927051.html









06 LX
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/kennesaw-2006-lexus-lx470/7030304300.html









550i manual
https://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/d/louisville-2006-bmw-550i-rare-6-speed/7022479996.html

















cressida wagon
https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/d/tacoma-1987-toyota-cressida-wagon/7024284468.html

















48k mile 528it
https://morgantown.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-bmw-528i-wagon-rare-low-mileage/7019656190.html









6k mile imperial
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/anoka-93-chrysler-imperial-6387-act/7013511699.html









32k 328i manual- ultra clean
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/allison-park-2000-bmw-328i-maual/7030471220.html

















zhp sedan
https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/knoxville-2004-bmw-330i-zhp-6spd-6999/7012920216.html









zhp coupe
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/d/san-diego-2005-bmw-330i-rare-zhp/7027290516.html









zhp convert









M3 SMG with ultra rare rear side airbags!
https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/d/bloomfield-hills-bmw-e46-m3-oxford/7025499106.html


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

the supercharged Mangusta is awesome.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

A.Wilder said:


> Limited Edition door pulls


Really?

Those are Pep Boys door handle stickers. :screwy::laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cr4shT3st said:


> the supercharged Mangusta is awesome.


Agreed.
It's easy to miss the really cool stuff in all the old German cars.:laugh:


----------



## JDSwan87 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm drooling over the 06 Tahoe... I need a good dad-mobile, and I live close to work...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

IDK.. anybody think this is a good deal?
When I first saw it several weeks ago it was like $2k.
I need to check with my shop guy to see how much an engine install would be.

https://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/d/asheville-pontiac-vibe-total-engine/7030269792.html


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

A.Wilder said:


> RX8 buggy/cage


So a single bar behind the driver carries all the torsional loading? :what:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

StressStrain said:


> So a single bar behind the driver carries all the torsional loading? :what:


What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> What's the worst that could happen?


Nick Hogan.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Nick Hogan.


I said worst.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JDSwan87 said:


> I'm drooling over the 06 Tahoe... I need a good dad-mobile, and I live close to work...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Talking about the burb ltz? 06 was a rare year as the 07 was completely new. And ltz was newly introduced as well. Always loved that the steering wheel matched the seats instead of being the typical contrasted black against the tan (on the ltz).


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

ice4life said:


> 453k mile TDI Passat
> https://maine.craigslist.org/cto/d/nobleboro-vw-tdi-passat-1997/7030178476.html


That's Abacus from the TDIClub forums. He is a regular poster on the Mk3/B4 forum over there and knows these cars like the back of his hand.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> What's the worst that could happen?


There was a guy in VA that built one of those cage-things several years ago. Real hack-job build. Killed in it soon after. There's an article on the crash in the Virginian-Pilot.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Stromaluski said:


> That's Abacus from the TDIClub forums. He is a regular poster on the Mk3/B4 forum over there and knows these cars like the back of his hand.


Thought it was someone over there. Was just on TDIclub looking for it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Cooper said:


> There was a guy in VA that built one of those cage-things several years ago. Real hack-job build. Killed in it soon after. There's an article on the crash in the Virginian-Pilot.


Yeah I remember that one. Pretty stupid that people think this is remotely cool :screwy:

https://www.thedrive.com/news/20451/man-who-built-death-kart-exocar-killed-after-head-on-accident


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

That's it. Thanks. I was just over at pilotonline.com searching for the article, but didn't have the right search terms to find it.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

ice4life said:


> The weekly dump
> 
> 325ic with oem hardtop
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/d/richardson-1994-bmw-325ic-factory/7022436716.html
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Yeah I remember that one. Pretty stupid that people think this is remotely cool :screwy:
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/news/20451/man-who-built-death-kart-exocar-killed-after-head-on-accident


I remember this as well.

That is, indeed, the worst that could happen - To the builder.

Builder was stupid though, and hopefully through his death some folks learned to not follow in his footsteps. 

There's a right way to do things and a wrong way.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> I said worst.


He is the brat-worst.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Maybe I'm overly influenced by the Moab trip thread but this '85 4Runner looks like a decent deal for a trail rig.

https://kalispell.craigslist.org/pts/d/kalispell-1985-toyota-4runner/7017951816.html










1985 Toyota 4runner 22re 
rebuilt 22re bigger performance radiator headers lots of power 
trans and transfer case is from a 1994 second gen 
rebuild front and rear axles with 5.29 gears and a ARB locker in the rear
5.5 skyjacker lift kit will fit up to 37" tires 
body was taken off frame painted all new body mounts brake 
has a rag top no hard top was a Arizona rig so we had no need for one 
seats are all redone with weather proof material
heavy duty front and rear bumpers and spare tire rack behind rear seat to help with center of gravity with a lockable mounted box to keep tools and safe keepings.
inside interior needs to be put back together and could use a tuffy Security Consolehttps://www.tuffyproducts.com/p-122-samurai-security-console.aspx 
and this is what I was going to do for a top from softtopper https://www.softopper.com/jeep-suv-tops/toyota-4runner
wheels and tires are sold but have another sent that can go with it
clear and fee title 
we had a lot of fun building this and had some fun in Arizona for one season 
have to many projects that need to get done so am sending it along for someone else to enjoy 
did the wild bill trail like nothing a few week ago.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

ice4life said:


> IS300 Manual
> 
> Qvale Mangusta
> 
> ...


That IS300 is my ideal spec other than the high mileage and likely rust belt exposure. I do think he's asking too much for a car with high miles from the mid-west. It's lived its entire life in Indiana, Kentucky and Illinois. Seller didn't mentioned garaged since new or never driven in winter. Which means it's pretty safe to assume that it has been driven year round. I might pay that much if it was a southern California or west Texas car. I'm seriously considering a first gen 5-speed manual IS300 for my next car. With some forged wheels, coilovers, long-tube headers and a full exhaust, it makes for a really nice 3-series alternative.

The Qvale is fantastic. I never liked them when new but as a used exotic they intrigue me. Rarity is a plus and this one has some nice mods. I even think the Fiat Coupé looks have aged decent. It's not pretty. But it is certainly interesting to look at. 

That Volvo 262C Bertone might be the nicest one left in existence. I still remember the POS that a friend of a friend used as a drift missile 15 years ago. They were rare as hens teeth back then. 

No Aero, no care. Also, automatic transmission is :thumbdown:

I do think base model E46 are the sweet spot now as everyone is asking way too much money for clapped out ZHPs. However, I'd much rather take a $10k beater M3 than a low-mileage 328i for the same money. Or I'd rather have a decent high-mileage driver 328i for $3500 instead. Asking >$10k for a low-mileage 328i is a tough sell. 

ZHP are nice but sellers be asking way too much for them.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://smd.craigslist.org/cto/d/huntingtown-2018-fiat-punto/7026016978.html






























> This is a 1 year old Fiat. One of a kind, in NEW Condition
> NO Accidents
> Manual 5 Speed
> Sporty looking, fun to drive, heated seats, tons of options.
> ...


Yeah, I've got some questions about this one.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> https://smd.craigslist.org/cto/d/huntingtown-2018-fiat-punto/7026016978.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell did that end up in the US? Leave it to Maryland.


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

ice4life said:


> How the hell did that end up in the US? Leave it to Maryland.


Previously owned by a diplomat or someone in the military perhaps? The driver’s side floor mat says “Autozentrum” something or other, so it must have come from somewhere in Germany, Austria or Switzerland. 

No clue how you’d register this here though. Or why you’d even want to.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

DubyaV said:


> Previously owned by a diplomat or someone in the military perhaps? The driver’s side floor mat says “Autozentrum” something or other, so it must have come from somewhere in Germany, Austria or Switzerland.
> 
> No clue how you’d register this here though. Or why you’d even want to.


Yep, Autozentrum Isarring.

Here's the dealer:

https://www.auto-isarring.de/haendler

.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

DubyaV said:


> Previously owned by a diplomat or someone in the military perhaps? The driver’s side floor mat says “Autozentrum” something or other, so it must have come from somewhere in Germany, Austria or Switzerland.
> 
> No clue how you’d register this here though. Or why you’d even want to.


I mean diplomats don't get local plates. They use plates from their own country legally. I could see the military element considering it is Maryland and Germany (from the floor mat), but that doesn't explain how it was registered legally here. Perhaps the guy is a dealer and pulled some shade. Or maybe that plate belongs to another car..


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

You see overseas cars in the DC area all the time with VA and MD tags, definitely military.

That still doesn't explain how this could be sold to a civilian on the up and up, though.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Exact same window switches as my Challenger. :laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> You see overseas cars in the DC area all the time with VA and MD tags, definitely military.
> 
> That still doesn't explain how this could be sold to a civilian on the up and up, though.


strange, when I lived in Richmond, they always had their country's plates- I saw a ton of french and british plates for example. Must be military vs diplomat.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

ice4life said:


> strange, when I lived in Richmond, they always had their country's plates- I saw a ton of french and british plates for example. Must be military vs diplomat.


I really shouldn't say 'all the time' - but you do see them. Definitely more in this area vs. other parts, though.


----------



## ldmf (Dec 29, 2017)

ice4life said:


> 48k mile 528it
> https://morgantown.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-bmw-528i-wagon-rare-low-mileage/7019656190.html


Going to check this one out tonight. Love me some wagon. Anything I should be looking for?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ldmf said:


> Going to check this one out tonight. Love me some wagon. Anything I should be looking for?


On an E39 touring- everything :laugh:

I guess the low mileage might work to its advantage, but this era of BMW was not their shining hour. Plus the tires look bald, so I'd use that as a negotiating tactic..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Seabird said:


> Exact same window switches as my Challenger. :laugh:


Nope- not at all..


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Your pic is pre-refresh. Here's what the switch assembly looks like now:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Seabird said:


> Your pic is pre-refresh. Here's what the switch assembly looks like now:


Okay, so still nope!

The fiat window switch panel doesn't even have a lock/unlock button. And the mirror selector doesn't have a L/R button, it is a toggle.. Not to mention the switches themselves have different images on them. Not remotely the same.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I didn't say panel, I said switch. And the graphics are close enough...

Just stop. :facepalm:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Seabird said:


> I didn't say panel, I said switch. And the graphics are close enough...
> 
> Just stop. :facepalm:


You made the stupid argument that they were the same. They're not even remotely close. So you stop. :screwy:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

OMG, are you like this in real life? Have you ever been tested? :screwy:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Seabird said:


> OMG, are you like this in real life? Have you ever been tested? :screwy:


Yeah I had my eyes tested and could see the switches were completely different.  Maybe you should try it out.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Not a CL ad, but posted on bookface. This seems like a lot of truck for $6600. 

https://www.facebook.com/classwinners/posts/2623995621055966


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Really? How old are you? 12?


The window panel/switch/charger/fiat internet arguing needs to stop.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Yeah I had my eyes tested and could see the switches were completely different.  Maybe you should try it out.


Uh huh... How come you didn't "see" that the first pic you produced to prove your point (weird thing to flex on, btw) wasn't even the current gen? And how come you didn't see where I only said switch after you started talking about the panel? You might want to find a different doctor and ask for a second opinion.

Maybe a specialist.




In a different field.







Like psychiatry.


Either way, take your parting shot. I'm mildly ashamed for ****ting up this thread for something so stupid. I'm done now.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Another E39 Wagon but 540i with auto and 94k miles, will most likely need timing chain guides.










https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/d/san-antonio-bmw-i-wagon/7020129825.html


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

This really surprises me. Three years old and +50% depreciation? I know German luxury cars are known to lose their value quickly, but damn! $23,740 w/only 31,2K on the clock.

https://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/d/2016-audi-a5-premium-quattro-cabriolet/7032753440.html


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Seabird said:


> This really surprises me. Three years old and +50% depreciation? I know German luxury cars are known to lose their value quickly, but damn! $23,740 w/only 31,2K on the clock.
> 
> https://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/d/2016-audi-a5-premium-quattro-cabriolet/7032753440.html


Looks about right. Luxury cars tend to be depreciation kings. The sporty ones (M/AMG) are a bit better. Here's a 2016 7 series for $38k with only 16k miles: 

https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...keCode1=BMW&modelCode1=740I&clickType=listing

A new 2020 740i goes for almost $90k!

https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...keCode1=BMW&modelCode1=740I&clickType=listing

Not even a German thing. You will see similar on Cadillacs, Genesis, etc. Lexus is a bit better.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm actually surprised how many E39 tourings are for sale right now. I thought they were more rare.

528it
https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/d/justin-1999-bmw-e39-528it-528i-touring/7032263726.html









528it
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/scottsdale-1999-bmw-528it-wagon/7016997651.html









528it
https://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/d/vail-1999-bmw-528it/7027424495.html









528it
https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/carmichael-1999-bmw-528it-wagonclean/7025712958.html









528it
https://annarbor.craigslist.org/cto/d/dexter-2000-bmw-528i-wagon/7030795494.html









528it
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/hamilton-2000-bmw-528i-wagon/7022993137.html









528it
https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/d/miami-bmw-528i/7014366808.html









528it
https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/ctd/d/gladstone-2000-bmw-5-series-528ia-wagon/7032167017.html









528it
https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/cto/d/portland-bmw-528i-wagon-e39/7030895390.html









528it
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/d/portland-2000-bmw-528i-wagon-145k/7025477992.html









528it
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/d/portland-2000-bmw-528i-wagon-heated/7016513716.html












525it
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/seattle-2003-bmw-525i-wagon-reduced/7023240831.html









525it
https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/d/clawson-2001-bmw-525i-wagon/7030134327.html









525it
https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/glyndon-2001-bmw-525i/7016139049.html









525it
https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/d/swampscott-2002-bmw-525-wagon-1owner/7021313752.html









525it
https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/d/huntington-station-bmw-525i-2002-wagon/7023001387.html









525it
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/carpentersville-2001-bmw-525i-touring/7031382099.html









525it
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/d/alhambra-2002-bmw-525i-wagon-touring/7023843342.html









525it
https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/anaheim-2001-bmw-525i-e39-wagon/7021348385.html









525it
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/woodland-hills-2003-bmw-525it-e39-sport/7021043886.html









525it
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/d/san-diego-bmw-525i-wagon-montreal-blue/7019715235.html









525it
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/d/roswell-2001-bmw-station-wagon-best/7027111992.html












540it
https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/itasca-2000-bmw-540it-wagon-touring/7031536258.html









540it
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/la-crescenta-1999-bmw-540-ita/7022642491.html









540it
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/venice-2002-bmw-540i-e39-touring-wagon/7019514117.html









540it
https://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/d/humble-2003-bmw-5-series-sport-wagon/7031540359.html









540it
https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/east-setauket-2002-bmw-540it-wagon/7032689238.html









540it
https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/astoria-bmw-e39-540i-wagon-alpine-white/7029951409.html









540it
https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/d/essex-bmw-540i-wagon/7020280138.html









540it
https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/greenfield-2000-bmw-540i-wagon/7020255777.html









540it
https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/d/wenham-540i-wagon/7024525096.html









540it
https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/ctd/d/tempe-2000-bmw-5-series-540iat-4dr-wgn/7031878469.html









540it
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ctd/d/seattle-2000-bmw-540it-wagonmsport/7028832653.html


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

Seabird said:


> This really surprises me. Three years old and +50% depreciation? I know German luxury cars are known to lose their value quickly, but damn! $23,740 w/only 31,2K on the clock.
> 
> https://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/d/2016-audi-a5-premium-quattro-cabriolet/7032753440.html


Ehh it’s just a base model with few options plus it’s “outdated” at this point with the b9 here, driving prices down even further 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Seabird said:


> I didn't say panel, I said switch. And the graphics are close enough...


Chrysler is owned by FIAT now, but their window switches are actually leftovers from the Daimer-Chrysler era and are shared with mid-2000s Mercedes-Benz products.

GL-Klasse:










Charger:










Tesla also uses a very similar Mercedes-Benz sourced unit for the Model S and X:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

acsean792 said:


> Ehh it’s just a base model with few options plus it’s “outdated” at this point with the b9 here, driving prices down even further
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it just surprised me given how low miles it is and that they start at like $51-52K, don’t they?


----------



## ldmf (Dec 29, 2017)

ice4life said:


> The weekly dump
> 
> 
> 48k mile 528it
> https://morgantown.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-bmw-528i-wagon-rare-low-mileage/7019656190.html


Bought it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

ldmf said:


> Bought it. Thanks for the heads up.


Did you negotiate it down? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ldmf (Dec 29, 2017)

I did. $3800 with a set of Borbet wheels and brand new snows. And I got to talk to the son of original owner whose is an owner of a foreign motor repair shop, His elderly father died and he sold it until a couple of months ago. The high daughter who it was bought for wouldn't drive a wagon, how embarrassing. I guess she doesn't know the bonus of a station wagon.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

ldmf said:


> I did. $3800 with a set of Borbet wheels and brand new snows. And I got to talk to the son of original owner whose is an owner of a foreign motor repair shop, His elderly father died and he sold it until a couple of months ago. The high daughter who it was bought for wouldn't drive a wagon, how embarrassing. I guess she doesn't know the bonus of a station wagon.


That's amazing! Nice work. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

ldmf said:


> I did. $3800 with a set of Borbet wheels and brand new snows. And I got to talk to the son of original owner whose is an owner of a foreign motor repair shop, His elderly father died and he sold it until a couple of months ago. The high daughter who it was bought for wouldn't drive a wagon, how embarrassing. I guess she doesn't know the bonus of a station wagon.


Nice score!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ldmf said:


> Bought it. Thanks for the heads up.


No prob


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ldmf said:


> Bought it. Thanks for the heads up.


Very nice!


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

All stock...aren't those aftermarket wheels?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

A.Wilder said:


> All stock...aren't those aftermarket wheels?


Just don't look at them.

See, I fixed it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Green G-Wagen
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/pine-2002-mercedes-benz-g500-wagon-nice/7035568278.html









Beetle GSR
https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/d/san-antonio-2014-vw-beetle-gsr/7035500473.html









Another Tempo AWD
https://billings.craigslist.org/cto/d/billings-rare-odd-and-unique-89-ford/7027494088.html









Clean Eurovan Westy (last US year)
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/san-mateo-2003-vw-eurovan-weekender/7029053641.html









Z3 Coupe with roof racks
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/palos-verdes-peninsula-bmw-z3-coupe/7031534050.html









Suburban 2500 with quadrasteer
https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/darien-2003-chevy-suburban-2500-quadra/7017588591.html









Cayenne Turbo with accessory rear tire
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/seattle-2004-porsche-cayenne-turbo/7018711294.html









Acura SLX 
https://salem.craigslist.org/cto/d/salem-1998-acura-slx-4x4-fully-loaded/7032761047.html









Saabaru
https://bend.craigslist.org/cto/d/bend-2005-saab-9-2x-aero-rare-subaru-wrx/7034110798.html









P38 50th Anniversary Edition- story was they couldn't sell the puke green color so they slapped painted 50th badges on them
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/sunbury-rare-range-rover-50th/7035536422.html









93 Vector sedan manual (before they called the new 93 trim aero and got sued over the vector name)
https://batonrouge.craigslist.org/cto/d/brittany-2003-saab-93/7032530768.html









Boxster with blue top/leather
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/atlanta-2013-porsche-boxster-for-sale/7021485838.html









87 300TD wagon (only made this 1 year for the US)
https://huntsville.craigslist.org/cto/d/grant-1987-mercedes-turbo-diesel-300td/7021951679.html









GC 5.9 Limited (the original HO SUV)
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/marietta-1998-jeep-grand-cherokee-59/7027166071.html









C230 coupe manual
https://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/d/glen-allen-2005-mercedes-benz-c320-6mt/7032237162.html









Mark VIII LSC (first car in US with xenon lights, and side mirror repeater lights)
https://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/d/easley-1996-lincoln-mark-viii-lsc/7031754427.html









Vehicross
https://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/d/wilmington-2001-isuzu-vehicross/7025034512.html









H2 in ultra marine (they used fish scales in this color on the tahoe/burb, yukon/xl, escalade/esv/ext, h2/sut)
https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/middletown-2008-hummer-h2-ultra-marine/7034543740.html









850i
https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/d/waterford-1991-bmw-850/7027937500.html









924
https://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/d/rochester-1977-porsche-speed-rare-solid/7032341978.html









IS300 manual
https://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/cto/d/myrtle-beach-2002-lexus-is-speed-manual/7035711015.html









Another SLX
https://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/d/belmont-1997-acura-slx/7032678889.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ice4life said:


> Z3 Coupe with roof racks
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/palos-verdes-peninsula-bmw-z3-coupe/7031534050.html
> 
> 
> ...


If I didn't already own my Cayman the Z3 Coupe and the Boxster would both interest me.

That rear tire rack on the Cayenne is quite rare.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

spockcat said:


> If I didn't already own my Cayman the Z3 Coupe and the Boxster would both interest me.
> 
> That rear tire rack on the Cayenne is quite rare.


You have good taste. And that accessory tire is rare- even more rare on the gen 1 Touareg.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Barely driven Spektrum Golf R. 

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ctd/d/vista-2019-volkswagen-golf-dcc/7023784922.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Barely driven Spektrum Golf R.
> 
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ctd/d/vista-2019-volkswagen-golf-dcc/7023784922.html


Nice! I'm actually surprised how many are still sitting on lots. I guess a lot of people backed out of their sold orders. 

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/775800728/overview/









https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/783419834/overview/









https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/775087784/overview/









https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/782506724/overview/


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

As nice as they are 45k buys you a lot nicer car for no more money or something even better than that lightly used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

acsean792 said:


> As nice as they are 45k buys you a lot nicer car for no more money or something even better than that lightly used.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely agree- and the ones sitting on the lots are upwards of 48k as they seem to all have the blk wheel pkg and DSG. I wonder if VW sent out a batch of fully loaded ones which were not sold orders. They are all the same config. 

Having said all that, that used one at the maserati dealer is a stick and only 39k with 1500 miles. It also has two separate owners (not counting the dealer) in that time though, so I am somewhat skeptical of the back story. Maybe a buy back.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Just ran across this and was like "ooh, great condition for that age, kind of a time capsule... wait.. *it's a MANUAL*!?!?"
Somebody needs to buy this and give the interior a proper clean.

*Warning - the following contains close up pictures of nasty buttons. 
*

https://tricities.craigslist.org/ctd/d/elizabethton-1990-oldsmobile-cutlass/7021384349.html

1990 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme International - $1995 (Elizabethton)


1990 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme
VIN: 1G3WR14A7LD376085
condition: excellent
cylinders: 4 cylinders
drive: rwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 72681
paint color: red
size: full-size
title status: clean
transmission: manual
type: coupe

What a find!
This is a NICE 1990 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme International Series
2 Door, Red with a Red Leather Interior
2.3L Quad 4 DOHC, 5 Speed Manual Transmission
It has Everything!
Digital dash with all the buttons you can imagine!
Leather Bucket Seats Front and Back!
AM/FM/Cassette
Alloy Wheels, Clean, Non Smoker
Power Windows, Locks, Mirrors, Seats, Air, Cruise, Loaded!
New Motor!
Owner broke oil pan and replaced motor, 5-7K miles on engine.
Runs and drives Great!
72,681 Miles on Body

WE ARE READY TO SELL!
MAKE A REASONABLE OFFER TODAY!

Must Purchase In Person.
No Shipping.
Cash Only.

























































































































































*.
.
Again, this is disgusting. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I love it! That's a pretty awesome find.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Just ran across this and was like "ooh, great condition for that age, kind of a time capsule... wait.. *it's a MANUAL*!?!?"



I really want that!


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Just ran across this and was like "ooh, great condition for that age, kind of a time capsule... wait.. *it's a MANUAL*!?!?"
> Somebody needs to buy this and give the interior a proper clean.
> 
> *Warning - the following contains close up pictures of nasty buttons.
> ...


Forget the manual, that’s the even more rare RWD spec. Someone needs to snap that up


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

This was a surprise to see this morning. Could have at least put in a V8:

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/bellingham-custom-off-road-mustang/7039267199.html



> It is 2009 45th Anniversary glassroof edition 4.0. Clean Washington title and it has 79,xxx miles on it.
> Mileage might change a bit by time to time but wont change much. It gets 23-25 mpg on highway(75 mph).
> Driving a bit slow around 60mph will give well over 400miles of range with one tank(16gallon). It handles great in wet roads, harsh road conditions and snow.
> Take your time and read the description and let me know if you have any further questions.
> ...


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

mikegilbert said:


> I really want that!


That car actually has a ton of desirable options:
-175 hp quad 4 
-5 speed
-GM's best iteration of the digital dash
-GM's best auto climate control up till that point
-excellent color/interior combination.
-on board computer.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Cayenne Turbo with accessory rear tire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Cayenne Turbo looks great, although the aftermarket wheels are slightly dubious. I wonder if/when we will all be kicking ourselves for not picking up cheap first gen Cayenne Turbos because of fear of exorbitant and complex maintenance needs. The second generation Cayennes look much better. But I still like the first gens in the right colors in GTS and Turbo trims.

Green/tan is the perfect color combo for a Range Rover. It's a classic British look.

Hopefully the marketing genius at Saab/GM lost their job over that Vector fiasco. They should have never abandoned the Aero name (nor SPG nor Viggen for that matter). In 2003 Vector was the top trim level in USA, but Aero was in use in other markets for the same car. In 2004, Vector name leaves the US market but continues on elsewhere. In some years and some markets, the Linear and Arc trim levels share the same engine. In some years and some markets, the Arc and Aero trim levels share the same engines. What a mess. 

I'm seriously considering a 1st gen Lexus IS300 w/ manual transmission for my next car. But that blue one is overpriced by at least $4500 and the mods are not to my taste. Pass.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

ldmf said:


> Bought it. Thanks for the heads up.


Morgantown WV? Thats just a few miles north of me, how did I miss it . Nice find


----------



## nebilex (Feb 8, 2004)

ldmf said:


> Bought it. Thanks for the heads up.


Missed the original post. what year is it? auto or manual? either way an e39 wagon with only 48k miles and set of snow for under $4k is a steal of a deal.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

nebilex said:


> Missed the original post. what year is it? auto or manual? either way an e39 wagon with only 48k miles and set of snow for under $4k is a steal of a deal.


I believe all e39 wagons here in states were automatic. At least all the 540 ones were. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

ENV² said:


> I believe all e39 wagons here in states were automatic. At least all the 540 ones were.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The 540 wagons were all automatic, but you could get the 528 and the 525 in manual.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

It's monday..

1 owner maintained 100k mile 525i
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/garner-1994-bmw-525i-1-owner-immaculate/7039517855.html









Defender 90
https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/d/1997-land-rover-defender-90/7027781597.html









IS Sportcross
https://shoals.craigslist.org/cto/d/hodges-rare-2002-lexus-is300-sportcross/7028446075.html









Tahoe coupe
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/d/gresham-chevy-tahoe-ls-x4/7038559566.html









L6
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/seattle-bmw-e24-l6-low-miles/7037921903.html









Corrado (came way down in price)
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/littleton-corrado-vr6-slc-1992/7032207267.html









GTI Farenheit
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/dundee-2007-vw-gti-fahrenheit/7037523605.html









T&C Limited with Swivel n' go
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/concord-2008-chrysler-town-country/7038542715.html









IS Sportcross with rare nav
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/san-carlos-2002-lexus-is300-sportcross/7036935194.html









997 Turbo
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/rohnert-park-2008-porsche-911-turbo-6/7034112402.html









S350 (the reliable dog)
https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/rancho-cordova-2006-mercedes-benz-s350/7033785705.html









Strange 5spd Explorer (I didn't know they made these)
https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/sugar-land-2002-ford-explorer-xls-with/7027562181.html









850R
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/minneapolis-1995-volvo-850-t5r-sedan/7031276601.html









Local I8
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/denver-bmw-i8/7034590364.html


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

ice4life said:


> 850R
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/minneapolis-1995-volvo-850-t5r-sedan/7031276601.html


I don't generally like yellow, but those look awesome in that color. :thumbup:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Speaking of Volvo Rs, here's a manual V70R wagon. It's not in super great shape though, definitely could use some cosmetic love at least.

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/northampton-rare-volvo-v70r-wagon-6/7036785807.html


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

ice4life said:


> It's monday..
> 
> S350 (the reliable dog)
> https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/rancho-cordova-2006-mercedes-benz-s350/7033785705.html


S350: the last short wheelbase S-Class sold in the US.

Great haul as usual. :thumbup:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

ice4life said:


> IS Sportcross with rare nav
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/san-carlos-2002-lexus-is300-sportcross/7036935194.html



I always liked these, but that feels like crack pricing. At 89K on the clock, it's not exactly a time capsule, either. I think it would be more desirable with a manuel.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

My boss just canceled our 1:1 for today, so I have a few minutes to kill. Here's a dump from my local listings:

CJ-7 custom build. Not cheap, but pretty cool.
https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/missouri-city-cj-7-jeep/7040057293.html









1950 MG MGTD
https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/houston-1950-mg-mgtd/7040053384.html









1983 Land Cruiser FJ60. High miles and high price, but supposedly had an engine rebuild...
https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/houston-1985-toyota-land-cruiser-fj60/7040051797.html









1949 Cadillac
https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/houston-1949-cadillac-series-62/7040052418.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Seabird said:


> I always liked these, but that feels like crack pricing. At 89K on the clock, it's not exactly a time capsule, either. I think it would be more desirable with a manuel.


I've been following the SpCr for a while on CL, and they have sold for 8-10k with far higher miles. And I have never seen one with nav. Unfortunately the manual was sedan only. It is certainly a rare vehicle, but to your point it is not immaculate and a niche market buyer. Still cool- up there with the other strange wagons (CTS, TSX, X-Type)


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

ice4life said:


> I've been following the SpCr for a while on CL, and they have sold for 8-10k with far higher miles. And I have never seen one with nav. Unfortunately the manual was sedan only. It is certainly a rare vehicle, but to your point it is not immaculate and a niche market buyer. Still cool- up there with the other strange wagons (CTS, TSX, X-Type)


I guess I forgot that the manuals were only available with the sedan. I briefly looked at them when they were new, but they were *just* this >< much out of my price range. And my then-wife hated anything "wagon". She had severe PTSD from having to drive her family's brown early-80s Ford somethingorother station wagon as a teenager.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

r_fostoria said:


> Speaking of Volvo Rs, here's a manual V70R wagon. It's not in super great shape though, definitely could use some cosmetic love at least.
> 
> https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/northampton-rare-volvo-v70r-wagon-6/7036785807.html


Funny he mentions the correct, longer sparkplugs. When I had my "R" I ordered the wrong T5 plugs and although the car ran "OK" it would pop and bang on almost every upshift. It would stumble now and again on part throttle. When I fixed the issue, I missed the dramatic sounds.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

400 HP for $6440? looks kinda scammy
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/youngsville-2003-jaguar-type/7039677202.html









E46 M3 LS1 swap w/T56 $29k
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-steel-gray-2002-bmw-m3-ls1-t56/7039519318.html

















1974 Chevelle Laguna - haven't seen one of these in decades.
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/cary-1974-chevrolet-chevelle-laguna-3/7039389822.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> That Cayenne Turbo looks great


Isn't having a drug and gambling habit actually cheaper than trying to keep an old Cayenne turbo in proper running condition?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

A.Wilder said:


> 1974 Chevelle Laguna - haven't seen one of these in decades.
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/cary-1974-chevrolet-chevelle-laguna-3/7039389822.html


:laugh: Wow, that thing's freaking gross. Before I clicked, I thought it was a Volare Duster.










The 70s were an awful, awful decade.


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

That M3 is pretty cool but lose the LS badge and curious how much hp it’s putting out. Also a short shifter is a must. That knob is sky high like all BMWs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Kinda want the 5 speed exploder.


----------



## cplessl (Nov 17, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Cayenne Turbo with accessory rear tire
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/seattle-2004-porsche-cayenne-turbo/7018711294.html





freedomgli said:


> That Cayenne Turbo looks great, although the aftermarket wheels are slightly dubious. I wonder if/when we will all be kicking ourselves for not picking up cheap first gen Cayenne Turbos because of fear of exorbitant and complex maintenance needs. The second generation Cayennes look much better. But I still like the first gens in the right colors in GTS and Turbo trims.



Aftermarket yes, but appear to be forged Champion Motorsport RS137s. Pretty choice. Based on the lack of tint, wheels and sweet ass spare tire, seems like a good PO.

Outside of the 996 era interiors, pretty nice driving trucks.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> :laugh: Wow, that thing's freaking gross. Before I clicked, I thought it was a Volare Duster.
> 
> The 70s were an awful, awful decade.


Can't beat those swivel bucket seats.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> Isn't having a drug and gambling habit actually cheaper than trying to keep an old Cayenne turbo in proper running condition?


I actually heard they aren't bad in reliability. Slightly easier to work on than a 911 turbo. Rear engine cramped piping makes everything a project and more labor. The traditional front engine and space under the hood of the cayenne make it easier. 

But I have heard that properly maintained they last a very long time. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ENV² said:


> I actually heard they aren't bad in reliability. Slightly easier to work on than a 911 turbo. Rear engine cramped piping makes everything a project and more labor. The traditional front engine and space under the hood of the cayenne make it easier.
> 
> But I have heard that properly maintained they last a very long time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Bro.
All the wiring biodegrades.
Um... yeah.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> Bro.
> All the wiring biodegrades.
> Um... yeah.


It's made of something different than other cars? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Some choice finds from the Bahlmer Warshinton area:
Subaru Chickentax








https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/ellicott-city-rare-unique-classic-1984/7037393304.html

Clapped out Cadillatti Allante with a hardtop - never seen one of these things with a hardtop








https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/glen-burnie-1990-cadillac-allante/7035750143.html

'80s Jagwire XJ Targa - I have seen coupes and convertibles but never an XJ targa. Looks similar to those equally weird Baur BMWs from the 70-80s








https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/d/washington-jaguar-xj-sc-1986-rare-targa/7030818590.html

RHD JKU - The whole RHD isn't too rare but I have only seen them in white/red/black, never in trash can gray








https://baltimore.craigslist.org/ctd/d/jeep-wrangler-right-hand-drive-4x4-mail/7034878171.html


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

ENV² said:


> I actually heard they aren't bad in reliability. Slightly easier to work on than a 911 turbo. Rear engine cramped piping makes everything a project and more labor. The traditional front engine and space under the hood of the cayenne make it easier.
> 
> But I have heard that properly maintained they last a very long time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


My friend has one and easy isn't how I would describe working on it.

Guess where the starter is hidden? Now how about the battery?

I would much rather work on a 996 than a 955


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Bro.
> All the wiring biodegrades.
> Um... yeah.


Lol as someone who has worked on a ton of 9PA Cayennes, I have to ask what the **** are you talking about? I don't think you have even a slight clue and have clearly never worked on one.

Also, they can be decently reliable, and their major problem areas are very well documented both by professionals such as myself and online. They do still carry the Porsche tax on parts though and I would seriously consider it to be on par if not a little worse than a 911 in terms of servicing it. Without proper tools and some experience with the platform, they can be really time consuming to work on. 

If you really want details I'd be happy to elaborate :wave:


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

CoreyB said:


> Lol as someone who has worked on a ton of 9PA Cayennes, I have to ask what the **** are you talking about? I don't think you have even a slight clue and have clearly never worked on one.
> 
> Also, they can be decently reliable, and their major problem areas are very well documented both by professionals such as myself and online. They do still carry the Porsche tax on parts though and I would seriously consider it to be on par if not a little worse than a 911 in terms of servicing it. Without proper tools and some experience with the platform, they can be really time consuming to work on.
> 
> If you really want details I'd be happy to elaborate :wave:


How are the 2nd gen Cayenne's in terms of maintenance and reliability? Specifically the pre-refresh GTS with the 4.8L V8 (2010-2014). Always liked these, and they're now reasonably priced in the high 30's / low 40's.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Baltimoron said:


> Clapped out Cadillatti Allante with a hardtop - never seen one of these things with a hardtop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every one had a hardtop standard (like the R129) They're extremely common.

Here are just a few:
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/794681460/overview/
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/774854688/overview/
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/791577409/overview/
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/787255515/overview/
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/778386880/overview/


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ENV² said:


> I actually heard they aren't bad in reliability. Slightly easier to work on than a 911 turbo. Rear engine cramped piping makes everything a project and more labor. The traditional front engine and space under the hood of the cayenne make it easier.
> 
> But I have heard that properly maintained they last a very long time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The second gen is actually relatively reliable. The first gen is scary. The first gen turbos had a lot of driveshaft issues.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

masa8888 said:


> How are the 2nd gen Cayenne's in terms of maintenance and reliability? Specifically the pre-refresh GTS with the 4.8L V8 (2010-2014). Always liked these, and they're now reasonably priced in the high 30's / low 40's.


I'll try to keep this somewhat short as I could probably write a book about these things.

The second gen(E2/92A) are really nice trucks. They definitely do have some known issues, but overall hold up pretty well. If you're in the market definitely test drive it as the transfer cases had a lot of issues. You will feel it shudder or shake while accelerating around 20-50mph. Newer replacements supposedly have the issues worked out, but I would still check to see if it's been replaced. 

The engines are more or less reliable and depending on mileage will have most major concerns sorted out already. The cam adjusters should have been replaced at some point in its life if its and early build. Waterpump failures are also on the common side, but they are comically easy to replace. The high pressure pump on it should have also been replaced. There's also a coolant cross over tube which connects the cylinder heads and a fitting on bank two can blow out due to it being adhesived into place. These are all what I would call issues that can happen with the V8, it doesn't mean that it will happen to all of them. Most of the issues where on the early versions of the V8 so I would recommend getting the newest one possible as they implemented updated parts as they worked out the teething issues with it. I would lean towards getting a 2014 as they will have the newest parts installed.

If you are looking at one feel free to shoot me the VIN and I can look at Porsches database and see what work has been done under warranty. Also, almost any engine part outside of general maintenance should definitely have been done at a dealer, most indy shops are just not capable of properly servicing these things.

General maintenance isn't bad. Oil changes with Mobil 1 0w-40 every 10k, cabin air filter at 20k, spark plugs and air filters every 40k. Do a brake flush every two years. They do not eat tires like first gens did and the brake rotors and pads will last around 40 with normal driving. I would get one with 20in wheels instead of the 21's, and they really do drive much better with N rated Porsche tires on them. None of those items are bad to do if you are handy with a wrench. 

Inside, the one major issue is the PCM, the PCM3.1 is not really the greatest piece of equipment and again, early ones had a ton of issues. They had numerous updates, along the years. Just make sure it isn't freezing and restarting itself while driving as this was the biggest issue with them. The PCM4 was a much better unit, but the cayenne didn't get it until they ditched the V8. Outside of the PCM and the window switches getting beat up, they are pretty much problem free electronic wise and parts are largely shared with all porsches of this vintage. 

Obviously different options can present other issues on them, but this will give you a general idea of what they are like to own. They are truly the nicest driving SUV in this size and probably the most capable all around vehicle. I will add that they are a Porsche through and through and not some VW creation. These are extremely over built and just driving one will make this really obvious.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

CoreyB said:


> I will add that they are a Porsche through and through and not some VW creation.


I had a 2011 Touareg TDI Executive and a 2013 Cayenne S (V8 before the V6TT) back to back. Not to get technical, but there were parts which were truly identical. Three that come to mind are the rear window wiper, rear cargo cover, and panoramic sunroof. Yes the Porsche was not using VW keys and window switches, but I wouldn't go so far as to say it was Porsche through and through.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

CoreyB said:


> I'll try to keep this somewhat short as I could probably write a book about these things.
> 
> The second gen(E2/92A) are really nice trucks. They definitely do have some known issues, but overall hold up pretty well. If you're in the market definitely test drive it as the transfer cases had a lot of issues. You will feel it shudder or shake while accelerating around 20-50mph. Newer replacements supposedly have the issues worked out, but I would still check to see if it's been replaced.
> 
> ...


Great info, thanks for sharing!


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

ice4life said:


> I had a 2011 Touareg TDI Executive and a 2013 Cayenne S (V8 before the V6TT) back to back. Not to get technical, but there were parts which were truly identical. Three that come to mind are the rear window wiper, rear cargo cover, and panoramic sunroof. Yes the Porsche was not using VW keys and window switches, but I wouldn't go so far as to say it was Porsche through and through.


Lol I have worked on both Cayenne's and Touareg's and there are definitely major differences between the two. I'm also well aware that they share some parts with one another. The bodies and chassis are built in the same factory using the same exact tooling... Of course they share parts. If anything pointing out that these vehicles share some parts is the furthest thing from technical :screwy: 

I believe you completely misunderstood what I meant when I said it was a Porsche through and through. What I meant by that was that Porsche designed, developed and engineered the entire chassis from the beginning. Volkswagen literally went to Porsche with a blank check and said make us an SUV to your standards. It is clearly evident when you assess the technical details of the chassis. No Volkswagen or Audi product for that matter is even remotely close in the manner in which it's built. There are more than a handful of details on them that make this glaringly obvious. The Cayenne is much more than just some fancy Volkswagen.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

CoreyB said:


> Lol I have worked on both Cayenne's and Touareg's and there are definitely major differences between the two. I'm also well aware that they share some parts with one another. The bodies and chassis are built in the same factory using the same exact tooling... Of course they share parts. If anything pointing out that these vehicles share some parts is the furthest thing from technical :screwy:
> 
> I believe you completely misunderstood what I meant when I said it was a Porsche through and through. What I meant by that was that Porsche designed, developed and engineered the entire chassis from the beginning. Volkswagen literally went to Porsche with a blank check and said make us an SUV to your standards. It is clearly evident when you assess the technical details of the chassis. No Volkswagen or Audi product for that matter is even remotely close in the manner in which it's built. There are more than a handful of details on them that make this glaringly obvious. The Cayenne is much more than just some fancy Volkswagen.


No need to get all worked up. Just posting my ownership observations of both vehicles, not trying to degrade your knowledge base by doing so. You clearly know them through and through. :snowcool:


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

ice4life said:


> No need to get all worked up. Just posting my ownership observations of both vehicles, not trying to degrade your knowledge base by doing so. You clearly know them through and through. :snowcool:


My bad, think I drank to much of the Porsche koolaid at work today:laugh:


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Somebody please buy this. Turbo!

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/shermans-dale-1985-chrysler-town-and/7037276443.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CoreyB said:


> Lol as someone who has worked on a ton of 9PA Cayennes, I have to ask what the **** are you talking about? I don't think you have even a slight clue and have clearly never worked on one.
> 
> Also, they can be decently reliable, and their major problem areas are very well documented both by professionals such as myself and online. They do still carry the Porsche tax on parts though and I would seriously consider it to be on par if not a little worse than a 911 in terms of servicing it. Without proper tools and some experience with the platform, they can be really time consuming to work on.
> 
> If you really want details I'd be happy to elaborate :wave:


Ok.
So biodegradable wiring is not still required under German law?










The issue is common on many older German cars.
But cars like the Cayenne have what - a million miles of wiring with a thousand things interconnected?
That exponentially compounds the issue.
That being said, I had only heard of the issue on 1st gen Ceyennes tho.
Maybe they improved the wiring later?
Or (more likely) the 2nd gen Ceyennes are just now getting close to that point in age.
I do like the look of the 2nd gens and would love for those to be practical used...:thumbup:


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Ok.
> So biodegradable wiring is not still required under German law?
> 
> The issue is common on many older German cars.
> ...


It is a thing under german law, but the only manufacturer to my knowledge that had serious issues with degreadation/deterioration in wiring harnesses was Mercedes. 

Essentially all manufacturers at this point use a soy based wiring harness and the largest issue with these is mouse damage. I believe Mercedes just used a very poor quality of it in the early 90's which caused it to fall apart. 

I haven't seen anything in my time like the picture you posted, but my experience is obviously anecdotal and limited to the northeast region. This could be more of an issue with warmer climates and that could be why I've never seen it. Found the picture you posted and looks like that was an issue specific to the headlight harness and many manufacturers had the same issue. Looks to be caused by the supplier of those and that replacements are a newer part. In my parts catalog that specific harness has supersesssion meaning they redesigned it to fix the issue.

My point here is that literally all car manufacturers use this soy based insulation as far as I can tell so essentially any of them have the potential to biodegrade. 

Since the advent of BUS systems in vehicles, harness size has been able to be cut down greatly compared to older vehicles which were complex and had no or very simple BUS systems. There may be a lot of different modules, but they all speak and are interconnected by a few simple pairs or even single wires that talk with a central brain. Most of these BUS systems have a fail safe operation mode also helping reliability in the event of a problem. They are done by group(drive, chassis, infotainment etc) and run at various speeds depending on importance of communication. This honestly helps in diagnosing electrical issues and makes complex systems a bit more simple.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CoreyB said:


> My point here is that literally all car manufacturers use this soy based insulation as far as I can tell so essentially any of them have the potential to biodegrade.


We hear from a former neighbor in CT from time to time. She has no garage and is forever complaining about rodents eating the wiring of her Honda. After reading this thread I looked it up and saw that it is a common issue for virtually all manufacturers. 

Does your car have soy based wiring?



> From the lawsuits, we can gather that at least the following have soy based wiring:
> 
> Toyota
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Folks, This is the "Craigslist Find" thread and lately we're a million miles from looking at cars for sale on Craigslist.

The arguing, the soy based wiring discussions, and the self stroking of people's egos needs to stop if this thread is going to continue.

:snowcool:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

realpower said:


> Somebody please buy this. Turbo!
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/shermans-dale-1985-chrysler-town-and/7037276443.html


This one's been tempting me for a while.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Why is every one of these I find an automatic?!

https://springfield.craigslist.org/cto/d/springfield-2009-audi-a4-avant-quattro/7035252935.html


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

Price seems high, but looks nice:










https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/chapel-hill-original-owner-2005-audi-a8l/7035537291.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Samson said:


> Price seems high, but looks nice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being that it's a one owner car with records, a cover, all keys, etc... If I really wanted one I'd probably take something like this, even at that price, over a mystery car at $3,500.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Wow this is a real steal at 33k if they invested over 50k, right?*

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/ctd/d/knoxville-2019-apr-rabbit-gti-edition/7037806790.html

2019 APR Rabbit GTI Edition Over 50k invested!!!!! 400 HP - $32996


2019 Volkswagen Golf GTI S
VIN: 3VW5T7AU2KM006709
drive: fwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 6500
title status: clean
transmission: manual
type: hatchback

2019 Volkswagen Golf GTI S Hatchback
2019 APR Rabbit GTI Edition Over 50k invested!!!!! 400 HP
Exterior Color:
Interior Color:
VIN: 3VW5T7AU2KM006709
Mileage: 6,500
MPG: 24 City / 32 Highway
Engine: 2.0L Turbo I4 228hp 258ft. lbs.
Fuel: Gasoline
Transmission: 6 Speed Manual
Drivetrain: Front Wheel Drive
Title: Clear

Key Features:
Bluetooth
Anti-Lock Brakes
Cruise Control
Keyless Entry System
Power Steering
Power Windows
Power Door Locks
Stability Control
Traction Control

2019 Rabbit Edition Gti in Urano Grey with 6 speed manual transmission and only 6500 miles. This car was purchased and immediately modified with the highest quality parts available for late model VW's, no expense was spared! IS38 turbo 400 whp, DKM twin disc clutch and every single last part APR has available for this car including their Forged wheels with new Michelin tires. Parts total almost $19,000 alone! Not including shipping or sales tax and another 40hrs of labor minimum for the work. The car drives very well as a daily driver or is an absolute track sleeper! To buy this car new and build to this spec cost 50k plus! We are only selling to make room for our next APR project car.

APR IS38 Software $1399.98
IS38 $1400
BRK00001 red gti brake kit $2799.99
CI100033 $459.99
CI100033-A $29.99
CI100033-B $159.99
CI100020-A $24.99
CBK0007 catback with resonator $1199.99
DPK0027 dp $769.99
IC100019 fmic $899.99
MS100084 solid shifter bracket $149.99
MS000097 muffler delete $149.99
MS100100 catch can $399.99
MS100101 boost tap $59.99
MS100103 short shifter $249.99
MS100115 boost hose kit $199.99
MS100137 turbo inlent $149.99
MS100140 dogbone mount $249.99
MS100142 subframe insert $59.99
MS100147 red boost gauge kit $179.99
MS100178 valve stem caps $7.99
MS100183 balljoint style endlinks $199.99
SUS00005 rear swaybar $254.99
SUS00006 front swaybar $254.99
WHL00010 Silver Forged 18x8.5 ET45 $699.99 x 4 $2799.96
MS100186 Lug Bolts Black $36.99
TPK0003 Exhaust Tips Black $189.99
Michelin Pilot Sport 4S 235-45-18 $1000
SUS00011 APR Roll-Control Coilover $1199.99
BRK APR Rear Rotors $399.99
DKM Twin Disc Clutch $1200

Total Parts $18,539.98

Contact Info:
MF Auto Inc
(865) 523-7676
2025 Dutch Valley Dr.
Knoxville, TN 37918





















*And this one is nothing special (but seems a good deal if the accident repair is not an issue).... I just love the comment "I can teach patiently how to drive standard'
That should end well. :laugh:*









https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/knoxville-2014-kia-soul-standard-6-speed/7032502828.html

2014 kia soul standard 6 speed - $4800 (Knoxville)
2014 2014 kia soul
condition: good
cylinders: 4 cylinders
drive: fwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 74000
paint color: white
size: compact
title status: clean
transmission: manual
type: hatchback

nice clean 2014 kia soul with 74000 miles. runs great . new brakes. had an accident but minor damage. repaired by fine body shop. kelley blue book low retail is 6300. I will take 4800 or best offer. I can teach patiently how to drive standard . great mpg.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Must resist urge to buy a second one.

https://worcester.craigslist.org/cto/d/sudbury-2001-audi-s4-avant-6mt/7034022879.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> Why is every one of these I find an automatic?!
> 
> https://springfield.craigslist.org/cto/d/springfield-2009-audi-a4-avant-quattro/7035252935.html


Because all B8 Avants were automatic in the US :laugh:

Here's another nice one

https://kansascity.craigslist.org/ctd/d/2011-audi-a4-20t-prestige/7039420580.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Ok.
> So biodegradable wiring is not still required under German law?


Wireless is the future!


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Mercedes 500E 1992 - $18000* (Canadian!)

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/cto/d/new-westminster-southwest-mercedes-500e/7025240326.html

branded title, womp-womp but cool car!



> Salvage status; bought it like that from the previous owner 4 years ago.
> 156500 km


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

Friend is looking for a 4Runner, wants 2WD V6 and not V8 and lower mileage rather than high. He used to own a 4 cylinder, 98 2WD, basically one of the least desirable ones, before I helped him find a used 06 Highlander Hybrid Limited just a few years ago. Now he's longing to get back into a BOF SUV.

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/d/glendora-2006-toyota-4runner-2wd-limited/7042191690.html









Obviously Toyota tax is in play, and in So Cal. Is this priced right or too damn high? My friend thinks its too much. Other comparable Gen 4s cost less because they have more mileage and questionable ownership.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

got-rice said:


> Friend is looking for a 4Runner, wants 2WD V6 and not V8 and lower mileage rather than high. He used to own a 4 cylinder, 98 2WD, basically one of the least desirable ones, before I helped him find a used 06 Highlander Hybrid Limited just a few years ago. Now he's longing to get back into a BOF SUV.
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/d/glendora-2006-toyota-4runner-2wd-limited/7042191690.html
> 
> ...


That's way too high. You can get a Limited 4x4 for around 7-8 with that mileage. 2x4 does not carry the same value. Do not let him buy that.


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

Is 180k on a 06 runner considered too high for your friend?


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

Dirty Hatch said:


> Is 180k on a 06 runner considered too high for your friend?


Sort of, but obviously it all depends on the price. At 180K, that's likely no more than $5K in his book. We're going to look at one this afternoon that he found on FB Marketplace. A 2006 with around 135K. We'll see if this is it. Seems that 4Runners on FB sell really fast, at least here in LA.

If you want, PM me details of yours. Too bad you're in Phoenix, because I definitely think we would consider yours, since 2006 is the first year of the refresh front end.


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

got-rice said:


> Sort of, but obviously it all depends on the price. At 180K, that's likely no more than $5K in his book. We're going to look at one this afternoon that he found on FB Marketplace. A 2006 with around 135K. We'll see if this is it. Seems that 4Runners on FB sell really fast, at least here in LA.
> 
> If you want, PM me details of yours. Too bad you're in Phoenix, because I definitely think we would consider yours, since 2006 is the first year of the refresh front end.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Monday Funday

780 Bertone
https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/cto/d/bellingham-1990-volvo-780-bertone-2-dr/7040003886.html









530i Manuel
https://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/d/lincolnton-2003-bmw-530i-5spd-manual/7033357008.html









450SLC
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/cincinnati-1973-mercedes-benz-450slc/7041432274.html









quatrovalvole 
https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/d/miami-83-ferrari-quatrovalvole-twin/7041543248.html









X5 4.8is
https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/d/north-miami-beach-2006-bmw-x5-48-is/7030860278.html









335d
https://neworleans.craigslist.org/cto/d/slidell-2011-bmw-335d-diesel/7036375178.html









TSX Wagon
https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/d/tacoma-acura-tsx-sportwagon-2011/7039896267.html









280GE Cabrio
https://bend.craigslist.org/cto/d/powell-butte-mercedes-280ge-swb-cabrio/7039811371.html









Cruze RS Hatch Diesel
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/college-place-2018-chevy-cruze-rs-diesel/7034861726.html









Mini GP
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/d/portland-mini-cooper-jcw-gp-2006/7034686020.html









Clean Civic Wagon
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/bellflower-1990-honda-civic-wagon-super/7042211769.html









Pantera
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/imperial-beach-1974-de-tomaso-pantera/7041891359.html









S4 Avant
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/d/valley-center-2001-audi-s4-avant-6/7041124967.html









Clean P38 
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/d/la-jolla-1998-land-rover-range-rover/7039907329.html









Ecodiesel summit
https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/d/hesperia-2015-echo-diesel-jeep-grand/7037987886.html









W123 ambulance
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/san-fernando-rare-w123-mercedes/7037520161.html









HHR SS Panel
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/d/lake-elsinore-2009-hhr-ss-panel-super/7030335604.html









E46 touring manuel
https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/napa-2004-bmw-325i-wagon-5spd-manual/7042801522.html









300CE
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/livermore-1993-mercedes-300-ce-cabriolet/7040905277.html









Dakota convertible
https://semo.craigslist.org/cto/d/bell-city-1990-dodge-dakota-sport/7032424382.html









Continental Lehman-Peterson Limousine 
https://littlerock.craigslist.org/cto/d/north-little-rock-1967-lincoln/7034504399.html









Mustang SVO
https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/d/midlothian-1986-mustang-svo/7030104365.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/458199301495033/


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/458199301495033/


Misplaced ad from Mexico. It's a Ford Fiesta selling for a little less than $2300 USD.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Misplaced ad from Mexico. It's a Ford Fiesta selling for a little less than $2300 USD.


I thought the background was a bit festive for small town Kentucky. 
And yeah, the plate looks to be Mexico even though partially obscured.:beer:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

CoreyB said:


> Must resist urge to buy a second one.
> 
> https://worcester.craigslist.org/cto/d/sudbury-2001-audi-s4-avant-6mt/7034022879.html


How bad an idea is this?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

thegave said:


> How bad an idea is this?


Let me direct you to Smooremin's recent thread.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9369535-My-Goodness-Gracious-What-am-I-doing-!-! 

Do it. :thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

manual allroad

https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/d/eliot-audi-allroad-27tt-6-speed/7031958906.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ice4life said:


> manual allroad
> 
> https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/d/eliot-audi-allroad-27tt-6-speed/7031958906.html


That price really isn't too crazy considering it's in good shape and manuals are impossible to find.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

shameless plug: my Volvo is on DC CL for pretty cheep and it's still pretty fun to drive!!!


https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/burke-2006-volvo-s60-25t-auto-leather/7047270642.html


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> That price really isn't too crazy considering it's in good shape and manuals are impossible to find.


Also its 2005 model year - Mass emissions inspection does not apply to vehicles 15 years or older, safety only. Any check engine lights will not prevent you from passing inspection


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

homerdash said:


> shameless plug: my Volvo is on DC CL for pretty cheep and it's still pretty fun to drive!!!
> 
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/burke-2006-volvo-s60-25t-auto-leather/7047270642.html


I like your sense of humor - the gauge cluster picture in the ad is top notch.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

pittsburgh.craigslist.org/1987-bmw-635-csi/7047208503.html


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

homerdash said:


> shameless plug: my Volvo is on DC CL for pretty cheep and it's still pretty fun to drive!!!
> 
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/burke-2006-volvo-s60-25t-auto-leather/7047270642.html


Good to see the road in front of you is clear. Also, your parking lot needs new lights.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

The "sportsgrain" package is the best thing I never knew I wanted. 

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/franklin-lakes-1968-chrysler/7047647490.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

The mother of all land barges!

kansascity.craigslist.org/harrisonville-1978-lincoln/7046996372


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

2004 Volkswagen Passat W8 4Motion Wagon with Manuel


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 2004 Volkswagen Passat W8 4Motion Wagon with Manuel


Right around 100 of those were made in that configuration. Being a fifteen year old VW, there can't be more than a dozen or so of these left. I remember seeing a thread on vortex a few years back where a guy inexplicably covered his in duraliner.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> pittsburgh.craigslist.org/1987-bmw-635-csi/7047208503.html


Beautiful.. but wow the miles and auto.
I would be nice to find a cosmically solid one with a bad drivetrain and do an E39 M5 swap.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

homerdash said:


> shameless plug: my Volvo is on DC CL for pretty cheep and it's still pretty fun to drive!!!
> 
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/burke-2006-volvo-s60-25t-auto-leather/7047270642.html


(cluster pic)

Really? Are you 12?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> (cluster pic)
> 
> Really? Are you 12?


It says 13.0.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

patrikman said:


> (cluster pic)
> 
> Really? Are you 12?


I hear he likes rides with strangers and has an incredible fear of showers.

So yes, checks out. 12.


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> The mother of all land barges!
> 
> kansascity.craigslist.org/harrisonville-1978-lincoln/7046996372


Wow, clicked the link, causeI love barges, and it has a built Big Block! Sleeper!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## s8v10turbo (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice finds in here.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Usually see this FS restored, pretty rare to find one this ratty on CL.

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-1974-alfa-romeo-gtv/7049151180.html

1974 GTV









https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/franklinton-1966-datsun-roadster-spl311/7048771847.html
66 Datsun 1600 - always loved these, this one looks a bit ratty, but saveable for sure.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/seymour-1985-volkswagen-scirocco/7040355972


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> I hear he likes rides with strangers and has an incredible fear of showers.
> 
> So yes, checks out. 12.


:laugh:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

1968 international travelall
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/graham-rare-1968-international/7050232028.html










I don't think i've ever seen one of these that wasn't highly modified or a completely rusty wreck.

1987 aerocoupe
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/durham-1987-cheverlot-monte-carlos-ss/7048261904.html


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> 1968 international travelall
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/graham-rare-1968-international/7050232028.html
> 
> 
> ...


Soon after I was born in 1979, my dad inherited an early 70's Travelall from my grandfather. The transmission went on it and he ended up getting rid of it when I was in early elementary. The only memories I really have of it are of my dad driving it around the subdivision in reverse because forward gears did not work and also how the faded faux wood paneling would look a lot better after getting it wet with the hose.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's another low-cost ZHP for sale:

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/lutherville-timonium-fs-2004-bmw-330i/7049602385.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

There's also this FS...

losangeles.craigslist.org/phoenix-1957-chevy-belair-limo/7050622417.html


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool find this morning, and in decent shape: https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/verona-1985-dodge-charger-shelby-turbo/7051336905.html

1985 Dodge charger Shelby . Turbo 4cylinder 5spd transmission



> 1985 Dodge Shelby charger . Turbo 4cylinder 5speed transmission runs good shifts good . All lights work heat works wipers work even the Kenwood cassette pullout stereo works good . New tires on the front , rear tires are at about 85 percent still in great shape .. solid old original paint car I'm the 3rd owner . Installed new alternator recently an front tires an plugs ,wires,oil change .. runs out really strong still very quick it's all stock except the footprint gas pedal . Don't expect a perfect car by no means it could use a driver's side floor patch an lower rear quarter repair but it's nothing major ..clear title .$1500 cash firm . it is a great survivor I just have to much going on an it needs to be finished an going to car shows this spring.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

I have so many questions... mainly, is she even 18?

https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/oxnard-95-toyota-gt-4cyl-22/7041643555.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Best part of the entire ****ing listing - 



Craigslist Ad said:


> The engine makes a sound


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> Best part of the entire ****ing listing -


But at least it:
_
"still starts and runs not strong"

"everything its good... for someone who can fix it."_


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

So, so many questions, like why is it $643?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Best part of the entire ****ing listing -


Knock knock!

Who's there?

Rod!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

chucchinchilla said:


> So, so many questions, like why is it $643?


That’s the amount of money he needs to pay for his girlfriend’s modeling lessons.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> That’s the amount of money he needs to pay for his daughter's modeling lessons.


FTFY































*shudder*


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> FTFY
> 
> *shudder*


So, you're saying this is Larry's car?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Bibs said:


> Wow, clicked the link, causeI love barges, and it has a built Big Block! Sleeper!


Another one on ebay. All black this time. :thumbup:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Matt said:


> So, you're saying this is Larry's car?


I could be wrong, but I don't think this damsel in distress has enough metal hanging from her skin.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think this damsel in distress has enough metal hanging from her skin.


I fortunately/unfortunately  have never seen Larry's daughter


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Matt said:


> I fortunately/unfortunately  have never seen Larry's daughter


It's been a looooong time. But if I remember correctly, she had piercings.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

AWD e46 manual wagon:

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/pittsburgh-2003-bmw-325xit-touring/7036141789.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

r_fostoria said:


> AWD e46 manual wagon:
> 
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/pittsburgh-2003-bmw-325xit-touring/7036141789.html


Oh my.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> AWD e46 manual wagon:
> 
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/pittsburgh-2003-bmw-325xit-touring/7036141789.html


Wow it's green and has nav! It even has the cargo cover/net that's always missing. 

But this one has a handful of problems- paint issues, torn seat, rear cupholder is notoriously broken, worn roundels, dead sunroof and a "5th gear flop." I think they should have it priced a little lower given the laundry list.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

That's so weird, saw this a few days back and thought it was rare. What are the odds of two almost identical ones of these being for sale.

https://hartford.craigslist.org/ctd/d/plainville-2001-bmw-325xi-sport-wagon-5/7036643400.html










Also thought this was neat.

https://hartford.craigslist.org/ctd/d/lowell-2003-gmc-sierra-1500-denali-awd/7044775921.html










4 wheel steering and fully loaded. Also looks like it is really clean.

I'm always skeptical of small used car dealers though.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/franklinton-1966-datsun-roadster-spl311/7048771847.html
> 66 Datsun 1600 - always loved these, this one looks a bit ratty, but saveable for sure.


That's an optimistic price. Love the low-windshield cars (pre-1968) but this one isn't offering much. You'd still need to rub it down with about $20K in restoration costs.

(source: my friend does blank check restorations on Datsun Roadsters https://live.staticflickr.com/1763/42367074925_c7ae0eaa74_z.jpg]1966 SR20, 1968 SR22vet)





LT1M21Stingray said:


> newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/seymour-1985-volkswagen-scirocco/7040355972


That's a really pretty Scirocco. Already has the upgraded Mk2 GTI power Recaros, although he's really ruined the joy of driving it by putting that diesel overdrive 5th in the transmission.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

CoreyB said:


> Also thought this was neat.
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/ctd/d/lowell-2003-gmc-sierra-1500-denali-awd/7044775921.html
> 
> ...


quadrasteer was pretty cool, and surprisingly reliable- but I hate the mismatched silverado rims ..


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


> Here's another low-cost ZHP for sale:
> 
> 
> https://images.craigslist.org/01212_hELCcydMe7E_1200x900.jpg


Sorry if I missed the memo, but is that a stock ZHP interior and steering wheel?


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Diamond Dave said:


> Sorry if I missed the memo, but is that a stock ZHP interior and steering wheel?


Indeed it is.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Diamond Dave said:


> That's an optimistic price. Love the low-windshield cars (pre-1968) but this one isn't offering much. You'd still need to rub it down with about $20K in restoration costs.
> 
> (source: my friend does blank check restorations on Datsun Roadsters https://live.staticflickr.com/1763/42367074925_c7ae0eaa74_z.jpg]1966 SR20, 1968 SR22vet)
> 
> ...


If you do any highway driving I think the diesel 5th gear is a great option. I had one of those "city" trans and it was extremely buzzy at 70mph. I forget the rpm, but way too high.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

A.Wilder said:


> If you do any highway driving I think the diesel 5th gear is a great option. I had one of those "city" trans and it was extremely buzzy at 70mph. I forget the rpm, but way too high.


I had a 2Y transmission with a diesel 5th in my MK2. It was great on the highway and I could get into plenty of trouble in gears 1-4 on the street if I felt like it.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Diamond Dave said:


> Sorry if I missed the memo, but is that a stock ZHP interior and steering wheel?


The ZHP had that unique Alcantara interior as standard with an option to have full leather instead.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> It's been a looooong time. But if I remember correctly, she had piercings.


Yes, she has several. Some that you can see and some that are a bit more hidden... 

And many tattoo's as well


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

r_fostoria said:


> AWD e46 manual wagon:
> 
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/pittsburgh-2003-bmw-325xit-touring/7036141789.html


I should have stayed out of this thread :banghead:

That would be less than 1k to ship to Denver opcorn:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

WTF is "5th gear flop" ???


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

PainKiller said:


> WTF is "5th gear flop" ???


https://www.e46fanatics.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2257276&postcount=5



SD 328I said:


> It's affectionly known as "5th Gear Shifter Flop". My car has it, so does many earlier E46s and lots of E36s.
> 
> Normally it happens when you shift into 5th gear when the car is cold, and it corrects itself after the car warms up. My car used to do it rarely, but now does it every single time I go into fifth gear (running or not). After about 5 miles of driving, it automatically corrects itself and goes back to the middle gate. It's been like this for some time now. The part to fix it is about $4.00 bucks, but you have to tear into the transmission to get to it, NOT CHEAP!!! That's why most just replace the whole transmission; it's actually cheaper than the time it will take to fix it in some cases.


Meh, big deal.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/denver-1989-honda-accord-original-miles/7051919278.html










1989 Accord Coupe LXi with low low miles!!!!! (only one little problem )


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/kew-gardens-1988-pontiac-fiero-custom/7052280223.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

beefjerky said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/kew-gardens-1988-pontiac-fiero-custom/7052280223.html


Shouldn't that be in the DIW thread instead?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

beefjerky said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/kew-gardens-1988-pontiac-fiero-custom/7052280223.html


That just looks all kinds of wrong. But at least it appears executed well.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Matt said:


> I fortunately/unfortunately  have never seen Larry's daughter





Cabin Pics said:


> It's been a looooong time. But if I remember correctly, she had piercings.





PainKiller said:


> Yes, she has several. Some that you can see and some that are a bit more hidden...
> 
> And many tattoo's as well


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

beefjerky said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/kew-gardens-1988-pontiac-fiero-custom/7052280223.html


You know the way that enthusiasts in TCL look down their noses at cars like this fake Fiero Boxster GT2RS? Sadly, that's how the general public feels about people driving sports cars in general.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/aurora-bmw-e34-525i/7048291448.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> That just looks all kinds of wrong. But at least it appears executed well.


Hopefully the person that made it was also executed well.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

PainKiller said:


> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/aurora-bmw-e34-525i/7048291448.html


Wow very clean


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

beefjerky said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/kew-gardens-1988-pontiac-fiero-custom/7052280223.html


The Car Bros should take that to Monterey _next._ :laugh: Hey, it would be a little easier to sneak in because of the execution being way better than the poopstick_ Fierri._


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

More like a CL seller find, but here's a warehouse of old Citroens among other things:

https://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/bridgeton-citroen-ds/7051668981.html









https://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/bridgeton-citroen-traction-avant/7051700550.html









https://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/bridgeton-citroen-traction-avant/7051663000.html









https://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/bridgeton-1957-thunderbird/7051685927.html









https://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/bridgeton-1951willys-jeepster/7051682483.html


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

The price seems a bit optimistic.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/cool-volkswagen-rabbit-gas-pickup-truck/7053619634.html


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

B18C swapped Civic
https://youngstown.craigslist.org/cto/d/east-palestine-1998-honda-civic-ex/7053035362.html


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Not gonna lie, this brings me back to high school days and is probably why I sorta want one of these in a perverse way. It a way thus car seems like a great example of an era it represented. It was kind of a right of passage car for car guys of my age.


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

kickapoo said:


> I have so many questions... mainly, is she even 18?
> 
> https://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/d/oxnard-95-toyota-gt-4cyl-22/7041643555.html


Scotty Kilmer fans should be all over this one, and I don't mean her.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

got-rice said:


> Scotty Kilmer fans should be all over this one, and I don't mean her.


She does look a little like him


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Well this...is...something. 

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ctd/d/north-east-1955-jeep-willys/7050760542.html


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Why do I want this so much? Radwood ready van. 
https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ctd/d/perry-1993-pontiac-transport-van-clean/7045804687.html


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

My god, that thing is clean for being 27 years old! 

120 hp? I didn’t realize the old 3.1 was so gutless. Even for that period. My mom had a 93 Lumina Eurosport with the 3.8 and that felt like it had some decent shove.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Seabird said:


> My god, that thing is clean for being 27 years old!
> 
> 120 hp? I didn’t realize the old 3.1 was so gutless. Even for that period. My mom had a 93 Lumina Eurosport with the 3.8 and that felt like it had some decent shove.


My grandmother had the same car and it was fun. Semi-interesting Lumina APV story: in high school I worked at SeaWorld (yes, Cleveland had a SeaWorld. Yes, it makes no sense). I cut my leg on the job in July (the busiest month at the park) and no one from the park clinic could take me for stitches since people were passing out left and right due to the near 100 degree heat. They handed me the keys to a white APV with SeaWorld logos on the door and had me drive myself to a local Urgent Care. This one had to have something bigger than the 3.1 because I squealed the tires at every green light (on purpose of course). Side note: never give a 16/17 year old the keys to any company vehicle.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Seabird said:


> My god, that thing is clean for being 27 years old!
> 
> 120 hp? I didn’t realize the old 3.1 was so gutless. Even for that period. My mom had a 93 Lumina Eurosport with the 3.8 and that felt like it had some decent shove.


Weirdly, despite the 2.8 gaining port injection 5 years earlier, the APV's 3.1 was TBI which likely explains the low power. Which is odd, because other 3.1L cars had port injection and 135 or so HP. 

Oh well, GM gotta GM.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

$34K



















https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/beverly-hills-miami-vice-mcburnie/7041475058.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

These weren't on CL, but I did come across them on Hemmings

1999 Alfa 166 (with nav!)
https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/alfa-romeo/unspecified/2004221.html#&gid=1&pid=14


























1999 Green with Green top M3 Cab (did these have fully power tops unlike the earlier E36 cab?)
https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/bmw/m3/2356955.html


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

^ yes fully auto in 97+

Perfect color combo and the right maintenance done.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Time to upgrade Pman










https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-rare-2006-subaru-baja-turbo-5sp/7045572277.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

got-rice said:


> Scotty Kilmer fans should be all over this one, and I don't mean her.


She looks just like my 19 year old ex, minus 35lbs


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

ice4life said:


> 1999 Green with Green top M3 Cab (did these have fully power tops unlike the earlier E36 cab?)
> https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/bmw/m3/2356955.html


Oh my. I wasn't ready to pick up another fun car yet, but this is making me reconsider.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> Time to upgrade Pman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want the axle back, that’s what exhaust I have and it’s amazing build quality and it’s unobtainium and very sought after. But apparently a bit loud for the previous owner because mine came with the stock one. That one looks super clean though, depending on the state of other things the price is about right. Which to me is crazy but that’s the market on these things. 2006 was the final year and lowest production, also the only year for Obsidian Black Pearl monotone. This one is the rare spec. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

chucchinchilla said:


> $34K
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Note that the ad says the car is located in Pennsylvania. That's being sold by the same dude that had my old Daytona Spyder for sale a couple years back. He locates older Daytona kits, refurbishes them and sells them for good money. Mine was on ebay and went to the UK. Looks like he's trying to sell this in a more sunny climate... Makes me miss mine again. Wish I could have bought it off him when it was for sale.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Oh my. I wasn't ready to pick up another fun car yet, but this is making me reconsider.


Completely agree. If I had space, I'd strongly consider it to park next to my BG sedan. I really want an e36 convertible as a cruiser.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

The E36 interior is still my favorite overall from BMW.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Oh my. I wasn't ready to pick up another fun car yet, but this is making me reconsider.





x(why)z said:


> Completely agree. If I had space, I'd strongly consider it to park next to my BG sedan. I really want an e36 convertible as a cruiser.


You guys are making me want it now!


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

2009 Challenger SRT8 6 speed for $8k.
Salvage title but still seems cheap. 

https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/d/somers-2009-dodge-challenger-srt8-61/7058026878.html


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Audi S4 Avant with a 6MT!  Local to me, sure wish I hadn't seen this...

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/regina/2007-audi-s4-avant/1480584621




























These are massive money pits that anyone sane would stay away from correct?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Seabird said:


> My god, that thing is clean for being 27 years old!
> 
> 120 hp? I didn’t realize the old 3.1 was so gutless. Even for that period. My mom had a 93 Lumina Eurosport with the 3.8 and that felt like it had some decent shove.


The 3.1 was compact (pushrod) and made 170 lb-ft.
Torque makes a bigger difference in a heavy vehicle. Just ask slow moving Previa owners.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

One owner, low kms, it's in the boonies (no offense). Go see it, get a sense of the service history. You have time to decide. Not sure if the price is too high, But he needs a SUV or van, so make an offer that seems some what low. Find a good indy shop.
What's the worst that could happen?




> ]Kris A Audi S4 Avant with a 6MT!  Local to me, sure wish I hadn't seen this...


Sent from my moto using Tapatalk


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

KrisA said:


> Audi S4 Avant with a 6MT!  Local to me, sure wish I hadn't seen this...
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/regina/2007-audi-s4-avant/1480584621
> 
> ...


If he hasnt done the timing chain guide service it's not worth more than $7500-8000. This is a fact. Those guides are plastic and will break and you'll have a paperweight for an engine. It's an engine out job so you'll need to budget around $3 to 4k

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

ice4life said:


> These weren't on CL, but I did come across them on Hemmings
> 
> 1999 Alfa 166 (with nav!)
> https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/alfa-romeo/unspecified/2004221.html#&gid=1&pid=14


This Alfa has really confused me, MPH speedo and left hand drive? Where was it originally sold and how is it in the US?


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

ENV² said:


> If he hasnt done the timing chain guide service it's not worth more than $7500-8000. This is a fact. Those guides are plastic and will break and you'll have a paperweight for an engine. It's an engine out job so you'll need to budget around $3 to 4k
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This. Know someone who had a fully dealer serviced B7 S4 Avant with under 100k on the clock. Chain guide failed in the middle of the 520 floating bridge and grenaded the engine. Imagine his shock when the Audi dealer said it was not financially prudent to repair...

Such a shame, too, because they are neat cars (if stupidly heavy and handle like pigs).


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Oh my. I wasn't ready to pick up another fun car yet, but this is making me reconsider.


I always loved the green top on those. The blue ones look good too.

That dealer is somewhat local to me and always has an interesting inventory.

https://www.motorcarstudio.com/vehicles


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Surprisingly clean 20-year-old B5 Passat wagon. 
https://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/d/eastlake-1999-vw-passat-18t-only-75k/7058350804.html









I got really excited at this B3 Passat GLX sedan (VR6! Manual!) but then I looked through the photos. 
https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ctd/d/medina-1993-volkswagen-passat-glx/7055890313.html


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

ErikGTI said:


> This Alfa has really confused me, MPH speedo and left hand drive? Where was it originally sold and how is it in the US?


It is indeed confusing.

Apparently that very car (same VIN) has been on offer by the same dealer since 2014?!?!?!?

:

https://bringatrailer.com/2014/11/09/rare-in-the-usa-1999-alfa-romeo-166/

:

I didn't read up on the "Autodelta fiasco" mentioned in the comments, so I remain clueless as to how the 166's ended up here.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

KrisA said:


> Audi S4 Avant with a 6MT!  Local to me, sure wish I hadn't seen this...
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/regina/2007-audi-s4-avant/1480584621
> 
> ...


When did they update the interiors on the challenger's? That old style just looks so old and rental-spwc compared to the newer ones.

Edit: oops, quoted the wrong post.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> When did they update the interiors on the challenger's? That old style just looks so old and rental-spwc compared to the newer ones.
> 
> Edit: oops, quoted the wrong post.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

KrisA said:


> Audi S4 Avant with a 6MT!  Local to me, sure wish I hadn't seen this...
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/regina/2007-audi-s4-avant/1480584621
> 
> *These are massive money pits that anyone sane would stay away from correct?*


Nope. They are fantastic cars that require so little maintenance that they might as well have been built by Toyota. You should go look at it. :laugh:


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Do want...

https://corvallis.craigslist.org/cto/d/corvallis-2003-mercury-marauder/7050103449.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

palakaman said:


> Do want...
> 
> https://corvallis.craigslist.org/cto/d/corvallis-2003-mercury-marauder/7050103449.html


Oh man, those are great.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

this looks like it'd be fun to mess around with, can't make it any worse, I guess!
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/cto/d/1938-packard/7059962344.html










> *1938 Packard - $1500 *
> 1938 Packard 120 4 door
> Original condition, needs restoration or rat rod project
> Original Bc car sold in Vancouver
> ...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

MGQ said:


> this looks like it'd be fun to mess around with, can't make it any worse, I guess!
> https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/cto/d/1938-packard/7059962344.html


I don't think I'd rat rod that one. If it's as complete as they say then I'd weld in any patches (and do the finish work to make them look correct) and put it back together. :thumbup:


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

How terrible of an idea would it be to buy this?

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/cto/d/watsonville-1965-rambler-classic-770/7059330144.html


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I got really excited at this B3 Passat GLX sedan (VR6! Manual!) but then I looked through the photos.
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ctd/d/medina-1993-volkswagen-passat-glx/7055890313.html


I'm impressed it still (allegedly) runs, but yeah, that's pretty sad. Maybe some starry eyed youth with some skillz can save it from its inevitable fate. I had a green one with tan leather, 5-speed, etc. Was a surprisingly fun car to drive considering the heft and the electrical issues.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

stiggy-pug said:


> It is indeed confusing.
> 
> Apparently that very car (same VIN) has been on offer by the same dealer since 2014?!?!?!?
> 
> ...


That 166 has been at Reina for a looong time. Before it was for sale, I think one of the owners had it and brought it to a lot of local events. It's rare, yes, but an otherwise dull Alfa. 

I think Reina also has a 156 (red) in the state. I've seen it on the highway a few times. Much cooler car. 

Here's a GTV from the same dealer:


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/bangor-1987-mazda-tesla-electric-wagon/7062866126.html

*Fully Electric*


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

beefjerky said:


> https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/bangor-1987-mazda-tesla-electric-wagon/7062866126.html
> 
> *Fully Electric*


The usage of commas in that ad is quite painful


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

palakaman said:


> Do want...
> 
> https://corvallis.craigslist.org/cto/d/corvallis-2003-mercury-marauder/7050103449.html


Proceed with caution.
They haven't owned it for 6 years.
I run into that thing all the time at the local Bi-Mart. If it was all original, sure, but it just looks "pimped" and I'm sure it has lived a hard life.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Raguvian said:


> How terrible of an idea would it be to buy this?
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/cto/d/watsonville-1965-rambler-classic-770/7059330144.html


Looks nice!

The 770 trim level was a bit more upscale from the base trim. That Nash V8 will run forever, but nobody makes performance parts for it. Still, that would be a nice cruiser.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes, but... how terrible of an idea would it be to buy _this?_

https://www.paradisemotorsinc.com/details/used-1957-chrysler-windsor/58771913







































> 1957 Chrysler Windsor 4 door hardtop,V8 Pushbutton automatic, Car was in dry storage for many years. previous owner owned it since the 60"s It does run and move no brakes or fuel coming from the tank Has power windows that work overall a solid car had rockers replaced in the 60"s front fenders and the floors are good. Other than the primer spots it has original paint. Interior is decent, needs carpet, door panels are off but with the car.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

that looks like an excellent idea. :thumbup:

now this plus GM V8 swap:
*
98’ Jaguar XJ8 for restore/parts/ELECTRIC CAR GOVT REBATE 8000$ - $750 (West End)*










> Selling my Jaguar 2-door XJ8 (XJ-8) 4-liter engine
> Basically a super heavy super solid car
> 
> BEST USED FOR SOMEONE WHO IS BUYING AN ELECTRIC VEHICLE!
> ...


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

God GTVs are so breathtaking. Hold on, what year did they start production?




Cr4shT3st said:


> Here's a GTV from the same dealer:


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

88c900t said:


> God GTVs are so breathtaking. Hold on, what year did they start production?


1993 but there are currently very few pre-95 models for sale for some reason. The design itself is from the late 80's.


Wikipedia: Alfa Romeo GTV and Spider


> The design dates back to initial renderings of September 1987 and first clay models to complete 1:1 scale model in July 1988. After Vittorio Ghidella (Fiat CEO) accepted the design, Centro Stile Alfa Romeo under Walter de Silva was responsible for the completion of the detail work and also for the design of the interiors, as Pininfarina's proposal was not accepted.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

The want is strong: https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/...5svklLaDOVoCrgDs3lkAk6oDKGKSX9hJUJMYry3SG2yro


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Cabin Pics said:


> Oh man, those are great.


They were great, but the commercials were better


----------



## Reference_voltage (Jan 26, 2020)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> The want is strong: https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/...5svklLaDOVoCrgDs3lkAk6oDKGKSX9hJUJMYry3SG2yro


Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> The want is strong: https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/...5svklLaDOVoCrgDs3lkAk6oDKGKSX9hJUJMYry3SG2yro


Amazing how much "sexier" interiors have become in the past 22 years.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> The want is strong: https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/...5svklLaDOVoCrgDs3lkAk6oDKGKSX9hJUJMYry3SG2yro


$6500 for a 98 jetta with 123k on the clock... hard pass lmfao. Don't care how shiny they made it look, that things NOT worth $6500 and you can bet whoever traded that thing in made less than $1000 in trade in value of their purchase of a new car.

also hilarious that it says this under the pictures:


FAIR PRICE
HOT CAR
There is a 90% chance this car will sell in 11 days.

Contact the seller before it's gone
$6,500


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> Contact the seller before it breaks again
> $6,500


Fixed.

That being said, it does look nice.
They might luck out and somebody that had one is college now wants it again (and they have lots of disposable cash).
Emotional buys are profitable.

EDIT.
Oh, that's at a dealership.
Most dealers don't have anything in good shape for less than that just because somebody will want to trade a much newer but beat to sh*t car "even" on the thing.
I bet you could get it much cheaper cash price no trade.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

I had a porcelain blue '98 TDI for a few years. It was a great car. I am curious why it has the wrong radio in it, though? '98/'99 mk3 got the head unit with the round scan button. Last year for the earlier radios was '97.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> I had a porcelain blue '98 TDI for a few years. It was a great car. I am curious why it has the wrong radio in it, though? '98/'99 mk3 got the head unit with the round scan button. Last year for the earlier radios was '97.


Original was stolen and this was a cheap replacement? Upgraded headunit that was swapped out prior to selling?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

More ZHP content:

https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/monmouth-junction-2006-grey-bmw-330ci/7054911606.html


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Here's a garage of a man with taste, check out that reflection:


> *1984 Mercury Marquis - $1600*
> 
> 1984 Mercury Marquis (baby Merc) black with AM radio and cruise control. Always parked in the garage. Has been sitting for the past 7 years but inside so always dry. Any questions then please let me know. Thanks for stopping by and look forward to hearing back from you soon. Asking only $1,600 OBO. Sweet ride so come by and check it out. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> More ZHP content:
> 
> https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/monmouth-junction-2006-grey-bmw-330ci/7054911606.html


Sort of intrigued. 

2 door, check.
ZHP, check. 
Black interior, check.

But I really shouldn't.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

MGQ said:


> Here's a garage of a man with taste, check out that reflection:


Dodge Stealth:thumbup:


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

1999 Lexus GS with only 65.5k miles!

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/austin-1999-lexus/7050341339.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently, VW has been making EVs since 2000 


*2000 volts wagon Runs n Drives great no issues 103.000 miles*



> 2000 Volts wagon 103.000 miles RUNS N DRIVES GREAT NO ISSUES ICE COLD AC HOT HEAT CLEAN INSIDE AND OUT EVERYTHING WORKS GREAT NO RIPS TEARS OR DAMAGE POWER DOORS LOCKS WINDOWS DOORS NEW TIRES TINTED WINDOWS UP TO DATE TAGS INSPECTION CLEAN TEXAS TITTLE 103.000 miles


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/cto/d/kent-1983-audi-ur-quattro/7065918180.html










:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

r_fostoria said:


> More ZHP content:


I wish I got a ZHP sedan when I had the chance. I could have put 60k on it and sold it for what I paid!

How about a real rally car for rallycross aspirations: https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/d/loveland-2002-subaru-wrx-l4-class-rally/7061643676.html


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

elite.mafia said:


> $6500 for a 98 jetta with 123k on the clock... hard pass lmfao. Don't care how shiny they made it look, that things NOT worth $6500 and you can bet whoever traded that thing in made less than $1000 in trade in value of their purchase of a new car.
> 
> also hilarious that it says this under the pictures:
> 
> ...


Not to mention numerous owners, an accident. $6500 is crazy. However Owner #2 did maintain it to a tee.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/d/lake-worth-1964-chevy-corvair-wagon/7066598310.html

1964 Chevy Corvair Wagon - $20000 (Lantana)


1964 Chevy Corvair Wagon
condition: good
cylinders: 8 cylinders
fuel: gas
paint color: custom
title status: rebuilt
transmission: manual
type: wagon

This is a very rare car. As you can see, there's a powerful 327 V8 which is in the BACK of the car. It has 2 four barrels, headers, a high performance cam, and much more. This is the type of car that's only going to grow in value. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to call. $20,000 obo


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

One owner..$6,500









https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/ctd/d/phoenix-rare-1992-bmw-525-it-touring/7066766737.html

Expensive now but maybe seem cheap in the future? $30K









https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/ctd/d/2001-bmw-3-series-m3/7066632142.html

For someone wanting a nice 996 for cheap..$16K









https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/ctd/d/campbell-1999-porsche-911-carrera/7066479649.html


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> https://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/cto/d/kent-1983-audi-ur-quattro/7065918180.html
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> :heart::heart::heart:


First, damn me for buying a house.

Second, doesnt this seem too cheap? I thought these were 20k all day?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Smooremin said:


> First, damn me for buying a house.
> 
> Second, doesnt this seem too cheap? I thought these were 20k all day?


Wow that seems to cheap. I wonder what the story is - shouldn't that be on BaT?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

davewg said:


> Wow that seems to cheap. I wonder what the story is - shouldn't that be on BaT?


It is either a scam, or it has sold by now. I bet on the latter. :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Stromaluski said:


> I had a porcelain blue '98 TDI for a few years. It was a great car. I am curious why it has the wrong radio in it, though? '98/'99 mk3 got the head unit with the round scan button. Last year for the earlier radios was '97.





silverspeedbuggy said:


> Original was stolen and this was a cheap replacement? Upgraded headunit that was swapped out prior to selling?


I had a ‘98 GLX, that’s the correct head unit for the Bose system with changer in the trunk.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

19” wheels and 6cylinder 

https://sheboygan.craigslist.org/cto/d/sheboygan-2013-subaru-brz/7066928363.html


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

I count fo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> First, damn me for buying a house.
> 
> Second, doesnt this seem too cheap? I thought these were 20k all day?


Damn me for not having a bigger garage. :banghead:

There are no interior/motor/underside picture, so it could be a project or a mess.

It could also be a gem under represented. Some people are just not that good at selling cars or selling anything for that matter.

CSB, that is how I got my Corvette, which is a zero rust, garaged since day one survivor, but none of that info was in the ad. That and the ad had tiny pictures. I paid 2/3 of the market price.:snowcool:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

If a 6K Jetta MKIII sounds insane, how about a $9K ‘92 Plymouth Acclaim?


https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/783103364/overview?aff=share_other











Or a $8K Neon Highline?!

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/800709390/overview?aff=share_other


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

acsean792 said:


> I count fo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course you do and the 19” premium wheels are the only wheels you could get and they are 17”



GolfTango said:


> If a 6K Jetta MKIII sounds insane, how about a $9K ‘92 Plymouth Acclaim?
> 
> 
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/783103364/overview?aff=share_other
> ...


You think that’s expensive? What about $33k for 1989’s Motor Trend COTY? 

https://www.vanguardmotorsales.com/inventory/3757/1989-ford-thunderbird-super-coupe

Granted, it’s a museum quality car but damn. For that kind of money I’d want the fully loaded model with leather, moonroof, and JBL stereo. Other than keypad entry this is fairly base model.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

patrikman said:


> Of course you do and the 19” premium wheels are the only wheels you could get and they are 17”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Cray cray. And motorized belts, meh!


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

To all you guys saying these are crazy prices.....

Hold my beer...










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

GolfTango said:


> Nope. Cray cray. And motorized belts, meh!


I agree, and I ****ing love these cars as I had two 1990s, one of them this color. The belts? Meh, you can unlatch them at the pillar.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

patrikman said:


> I agree, and I ****ing love these cars as I had two 1990s, one of them this color. The belts? Meh, you can unlatch them at the pillar.


I wonder if they make retrofit kits. I mean the bolting points should be there and you can get trim pieces to fit from post motorized belt models.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

DonPatrizio said:


> I wish I got a ZHP sedan when I had the chance. I could have put 60k on it and sold it for what I paid!
> 
> How about a real rally car for rallycross aspirations: https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/d/loveland-2002-subaru-wrx-l4-class-rally/7061643676.html




fapfapfap


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

seattle.craigslist.org/hobart-volkswagen-scirocco-mk-front/7065699072.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> seattle.craigslist.org/hobart-volkswagen-scirocco-mk-front/7065699072.html


Too bad the seats don't come with that car attached to them.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

https://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/d/littleton-1971-porsche-914-vintage-race/7065650756.html

would be a fun weekend track toy


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

I’m so drawn to this, too bad no Manuel


https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/new-haven-1998-honda-civic-dx/7067341844.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

seattle.craigslist.org/1998-jeep-cherokee-xj-rwd-40l-6/


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

If this is true, it would make for a hell of a find
*But thats a pretty big if*

https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/howard-beach-sinatras-1964-buick/7067240555.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> If this is true, it would make for a hell of a find
> *But thats a pretty big if*
> 
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/howard-beach-sinatras-1964-buick/7067240555.html



Anthony Martin Sinatra How many Martin Sinatras could there be?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/d/lake-worth-1964-chevy-corvair-wagon/7066598310.html
> 
> 1964 Chevy Corvair Wagon - $20000 (Lantana)
> 
> ...


dudes out of his mind. a fully restored show stopper corvair wagon barely pushed 20k. this is cool and all but i dont see more than 3-4,000 at best. non original interior, paint work and no corvair enthusiast will see added value with the V8 (besides a novelty item). the V8 is cool but if its on the stock transaxle its on borrowed time. the input shaft on the stock trans is long and skinny an does not hold up to more than 300hp cruising. they break under stock power on hard launches


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Anthony Martin Sinatra How many Martin Sinatras could there be?


Yep that’s his father’s Buick


https://patch.com/new-jersey/fortlee/bp--from-the-archives-sinatra-brings-mia-to-abbott-boulevard


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Anthony Martin Sinatra How many Martin Sinatras could there be?





GolfTango said:


> Yep that’s his father’s Buick
> 
> 
> https://patch.com/new-jersey/fortlee/bp--from-the-archives-sinatra-brings-mia-to-abbott-boulevard


Goddamn, what're those odds. Pretty damn neat find


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> seattle.craigslist.org/hobart-volkswagen-scirocco-mk-front/7065699072.html


That color is amazing!



joedubbs said:


> https://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/d/littleton-1971-porsche-914-vintage-race/7065650756.html
> 
> would be a fun weekend track toy


I’d love a 914 and I’ve always wanted one, I should have bought one when I could afford one. That one would be a hoot!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

patrikman said:


> That color is amazing!


Viper Green. :thumbup:


----------



## ldmf (Dec 29, 2017)

*2014 Mustang GT $11k*

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/beckley-2014-ford-mustang-gt/7066566798.html










150,000 miles but dang, it looks like a lot of mustang for 11K


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Did I find the most depressing CL car ad?

https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/york-94-plymouth-sundance-duster/7069127517.html





















> Was saving until house burnt down


----------



## Ace_VR6 (Jul 16, 2008)

r_fostoria said:


> Did I find the most depressing CL car ad?


The owner was even too sad to take a full picture of the car! All the myspace anglez.

On the other hand for a 1994 economy car, those things FLEW compared to comparable cars of the time. Went like hell then gernaded headgasket and then sent to crusher was the fate most of these things had.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

patrikman said:


> That color is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> I’d love a 914 and I’ve always wanted one, I should have bought one when I could afford one. That one would be a hoot!


Same here. My best friend growing up had one for his first car because his dad owned a Porsche shop. Drove it a lot and loved it. Liked it more than my Triumph Spitfire at the time. We would race up and down our street and he would beat me every time. And I had mods.
Good memories in a 914


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

https://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/d/syracuse-vw-r32/7065788132.html

Not in the market but I just dig these so much, price seems a little higher but what do I know. 
The quarter of a million mile R is probably more in my price range :laugh:










https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/holmes-volkswagen-r32-mk5/7058426401.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

3k for a typhoon
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-1992-gmc-typhoon/7071764946.html

Cheapest I've ever seen. Also kind of scammy with only one pic


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

A.Wilder said:


> 3k for a typhoon
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-1992-gmc-typhoon/7071764946.html
> 
> Cheapest I've ever seen. Also kind of scammy with only one pic


"Will trade also...for boom sticks. Lol!"

"Lowered stances, HID healdights, battery relocated to rear, Flowmaster corvette aftermarket wheels."

I wouldn't even consider it, that is going to be a money pit. Guaranteed he's omitting info that will affect the sale.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Viper Green. :thumbup:


That color was not original right, that must have been painted that later on? 
Very lovely color, and I want my mk5 wrapped in that please. They offered viper green on the mk7.5 golf Rs I think for the special order 3k extra ones. 








joedubbs said:


> The quarter of a million mile R is probably more in my price range :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a 2004 R32 and I would rather have the mk5 R32. Those are fat fives on it right? That many miles and he still wants 5500!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Giovanni said:


> That color was not original right, that must have been painted that later on?
> Very lovely color, and I want my mk5 wrapped in that please. They offered viper green on the mk7.5 golf Rs I think for the special order 3k extra ones.


Vioergreen Metallic was an OEM color in 1978.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Giovanni said:


> I had a 2004 R32 and I would rather have the mk5 R32. Those are fat fives on it right? That many miles and he still wants 5500!



I always wanted fat fives on one of my old mk4s, I could have sworn they were 5x100 but I guess maybe they offered both bolt patterns. I agree on that price.. seems like it should be closer to four grand


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

joedubbs said:


> I always wanted fat fives on one of my old mk4s, I could have sworn they were 5x100 but I guess maybe they offered both bolt patterns.


They came in both depending on what car they came off of. 5x100 for the TT, 5x112 for the C5 A6.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

'97 E36 M3 with 54.1k miles 

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/waco-1997-bmw-m-xx-miles-2-owner/7071923773.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Fun fact: This is the only Vauxhall model officially sold in the United States.

https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/bangor-1960-vauxhall-victor-super/7065800211.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

1978 Datsun 280Z
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/pittsburgh-1976-datsun-280z-original/7070077657.html









1993 Saab 9000CSE Manual
https://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/d/earlysville-1993-saab-9000-cse-5-speed/7067738733.html









2004 BMW 330ci ZHP in Oxford Green
https://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/d/orlando-2004-bmw-330-ci-6spd-zhp-like/7068989225.html









2005 Subaru Baja Turbo Manual
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/d/san-diego-2005-subaru-baja-turbo-manual/7072270240.html









1997 Honda Accord Wagon
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/cto/d/el-cajon-1997-honda-accord-ex-wagon/7071709620.html









1979 Mercury Bobcat
https://palmsprings.craigslist.org/cto/d/palm-springs-1979-mercury-bobcat-time/7071542422.html









1991 Honda Accord Wagon
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/bellflower-1991-honda-accord-wagon-ex/7064692256.html









1985 BMW 735i (Never seen these rims before)
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/culver-city-1985-bmw-735i-e23-auto-low/7061554504.html









2003 VW Passat W8 Wagon
https://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/d/bellingham-2003-vw-passat-w8-sport-2/7065616273.html









1993 Euro BMW M5 Touring
https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/tustin-1993-bmw-euro-m5-38-touring-e34/7061637843.html









1995 BMW 318ti
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/fremont-bmw-318ti/7072356781.html









2001 Audi A8L
https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/d/royse-city-2001-audi-a8l/7054648695.html









2003 VW Passat W8 Wagon
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/d/phoenix-rare-vw-passat-w8-wagen-low/7066613853.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ice4life said:


> 1979 Mercury Bobcat
> https://palmsprings.craigslist.org/cto/d/palm-springs-1979-mercury-bobcat-time/7071542422.html


WOW! My wife says she would drive that.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> WOW! My wife says she would drive that.


That's pretty darn awesome.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

I’ll be in PS on Thursday if anyone wants me to check out the Bobcat. (Just realized I follow the owner’s IG account...)


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

1 owner, 27k mile, Tercel Coupe.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/south-san-francisco-1989-toyota-tercel/7072819617.html


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

This page is excellent. I'd take everything here. 

https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/d/fort-collins-2018-ford-transit-camper/7064045156.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

PoorHouse said:


> 1 owner, 27k mile, Tercel Coupe.
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/south-san-francisco-1989-toyota-tercel/7072819617.html


That is so clean and I like those cars enough that if it were closer I might pick it up. The only problem is that I'd probably daily it, so its worth would go through the floor. :/


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Air and water do mix said:


> That is so clean and I like those cars enough that if it were closer I might pick it up. The only problem is that I'd probably daily it, so its worth would go through the floor. :/


I thought cars from 89 needed to have an airbag or passive restraints. How did this one get around that?


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> That is so clean and I like those cars enough that if it were closer I might pick it up. The only problem is that I'd probably daily it, so its worth would go through the floor. :/


I think that would be a perfect daily. So clean, 40 MPG and cheap enough I wouldn't be worried about it losing value.
Daily it for the next 10 years and sell it for $1500.00.



ice4life said:


> I thought cars from 89 needed to have an airbag or passive restraints. How did this one get around that?


IIRC from my MK2 VW days that didn't start until 1990/1991.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ice4life said:


> I thought cars from 89 needed to have an airbag or passive restraints. How did this one get around that?


I don't remember what year it was mandated, but initially there were three ways to get "passive restraints". One was the airbags, two was the horrible motorized shoulder belt and three was the seat belt attached to the door so it theoretically stayed buckled up, which nobody did. It also let you fall out of the car if the door came open, though some had standard lap belts which could at least keep you in the seat.




PoorHouse said:


> I think that would be a perfect daily. So clean, 40 MPG and cheap enough I wouldn't be worried about it losing value.
> Daily it for the next 10 years and sell it for $1500.00.


You're not wrong. It'd be a shame to just eat it up, though.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Air and water do mix said:


> I don't remember what year it was mandated, but initially there were three ways to get "passive restraints". One was the airbags, two was the horrible motorized shoulder belt and three was the seat belt attached to the door so it theoretically stayed buckled up, which nobody did. It also let you fall out of the car if the door came open, though some had standard lap belts which could at least keep you in the seat.
> You're not wrong. It'd be a shame to just eat it up, though.


I guess it was 1990 then. The ones in the doors- GM used those profusely but everyone just unbuckled them. You can see them in the brochures


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ice4life said:


> I guess it was 1990 then. The ones in the doors- GM used those profusely but everyone just unbuckled them. You can see them in the brochures
> 
> *pics


My sister had a Lumina like that. It gave me the screaming heebie-jeebies.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> That is so clean and I like those cars enough that if it were closer I might pick it up. The only problem is that I'd probably daily it, so its worth would go through the floor. :/


I think it's funny that we are discussing the value and possible depreciation of a 31 year old Toyota Tercel. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

A Saab 9000CSE Manual -maybe 93- did well in a MotorTrend Bang for the Buck contest one year (I remember the FD RX7 was also in it, so it could have been 93 or even late 92).
It was quite a car for the time and price.
I like it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> A Saab 9000CSE Manual -maybe 93- did well in a MotorTrend Bang for the Buck contest one year (I remember the FD RAX7 wa also in it, so it could have been 93 or even late 92).
> It was quite car for the time and price.
> I like it.


It was also the only saab with a normal ignition location not behind the shifter besides the 9-2X.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

sfbay.craigslist.org/healdsburg-1966-shelby-cobra


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Without knowing what is involved in the head gasket repair, I wonder if this could be a cheap winter / off road vehicle...

https://winchester.craigslist.org/cto/d/luray-toyota-4runner/7068992665.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

naiku said:


> Without knowing what is involved in the head gasket repair, I wonder if this could be a cheap winter / off road vehicle...
> 
> https://winchester.craigslist.org/cto/d/luray-toyota-4runner/7068992665.html


That's one of those cars where you simply have to roll the dice if you want it badly enough. It could be a head gasket and you'd only need a head set and new head bolts, or it could be a cracked head, cracked block or perhaps freeze plugs.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> If this is true, it would make for a hell of a find
> *But thats a pretty big if*
> 
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/howard-beach-sinatras-1964-buick/7067240555.html


Gonna have to bring in an expert


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

88c900t said:


> Gonna have to bring in an expert


:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> If this is true, it would make for a hell of a find
> *But thats a pretty big if*
> 
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/howard-beach-sinatras-1964-buick/7067240555.html


I don't think Sinatra would cruise around in a rust bucket.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I don't think Sinatra would cruise around in a rust bucket.


I could totally see Anthony crawling around in one of these during the sixties. 
But this particular one? Eeehhhhhhh. I’d like to hope it’s true.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

The first line in the ad says that he bought it for his father, not himself.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1953-1979 Corvette Fiberglass Molds

akroncanton.craigslist.org/tyro-corvette-fiberglass-molds-complete


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> I could totally see Anthony crawling around in one of these during the sixties.
> But this particular one? Eeehhhhhhh. I’d like to hope it’s true.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

i find this very interesting, is this a common swap?

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/hillsborough-1989-vw-doka-with-mercedes/7070825375.html

1989 VW Doka with Mercedes Diesel


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

A.Wilder said:


> i find this very interesting, is this a common swap?
> 
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/hillsborough-1989-vw-doka-with-mercedes/7070825375.html
> 
> 1989 VW Doka with Mercedes Diesel


Not a common swap, no. I'm not even sure what a 190DL is? We got the 190D here, but they were pretty uncommon to find. Did Germany get a long wheel base 190D?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/467891753845868/


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

This looks great for the price.
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/waukesha-1971-olds-cutlass/7070508293.html









Saw this right after another overpriced CLK, that interior:thumbdown:
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/ctd/d/milwaukee-2001-mercedes-benz-clk430-amg/7067188882.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/ctd/d/waupun-1975-amc-matodor-base/7070561257.html









Low miles. 
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/south-milwaukee-1994-saab-900-se-turbo/7064785651.html









Was this JDM Toyota related to the Previa??
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/ctd/d/columbia-jdm-rhd-usps-1993-toyota/7062132237.html









Imported W124 diesel, thought it was a 201 at first glance by the low-spec hubcaps.
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/schiller-park-mercedes-w124-euro-import/7076396369.html









Any non-eta e28 is a win.
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/cto/d/northbrook-bmw-e28-533i-manual-1983/7072375100.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/schiller-park-maluch-fiat-126p/7064966052.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/madison-1994-jaguar-xjs-convertible/7076493162.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*PRERUNNER TURBO 300ZX. Fox shocks, dual radiators, roll cage. Cheap! - $2500
*
https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/loomis-prerunner-turbo-300zx-fox-shocks/7071532845.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

88c900t said:


> Saw this right after another overpriced CLK, that interior:thumbdown:
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/ctd/d/milwaukee-2001-mercedes-benz-clk430-amg/7067188882.html


Looks like a designo interior. I like it.


----------



## tacticalbeaver (Apr 27, 2006)

BMW 428i Gran Coupe with a 6-speed manual, possibly the only one currently for sale in North America? It appears that the manual wasn't offered in the Gran Coupe in the USA, and all the other Gran Coupes that I see listed in Canada have an automatic. This car has been for sale for a few months, so probably not much demand for the car in this configuration. The manual was only available on RWD cars as far as I know. 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...upe-6-speed-navi-sport-red-leather/1452183420


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

3500 CAD = $2650 USD roughly



> *2006 monte carlo ss 5.3 LS4 V8 - $3500*
> 
> 210,000 km's
> FRONT WHEEL DRIVE
> ...


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

94 Miata, $1650, not bad Obama

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/killingworth-1994-mazda-miata-mx-5/7077431737.html



















2000 Mercedes Benz SL500 - $3000

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/new-haven-2000-mercedes-benz-sl500/7077327368.html










83 Hurst Cutlass 

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/derby-1983-hurst-oldsmobile-cutlass/7077056529.html

*I wish my Aunt kept her 84 Hurst Olds!



















01 XJ in really great shape

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/milford-rare-2001-jeep-cherokee-classic/7077581718.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

just a crappy volvo wagon 










wait a sec...it has a fun stick? 









and a SC v8 swap?!?!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

GolfTango said:


> 94 Miata, $1650, not bad Obama
> 
> https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/killingworth-1994-mazda-miata-mx-5/7077431737.html



If that were close to me and not a scam I would buy it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GolfTango said:


> 83 Hurst Cutlass
> 
> https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/derby-1983-hurst-oldsmobile-cutlass/7077056529.html
> 
> *I wish my Aunt kept her 84 Hurst Olds!


Quite a mild winter you are having in CT.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Cheezus christ that's a steal. it's worth over twice that.. someone here buy that!

I sold my NA8 without the hardtop for $3100, and it had a missing rear window, major rocker rust, hit and run damage, misaligned hood and another 30K miles. 



GolfTango said:


> 94 Miata, $1650, not bad Obama
> 
> https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/killingworth-1994-mazda-miata-mx-5/7077431737.html


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Quite a mild winter you are having in CT.


I’m sure it’s been listed for awhile. But it has been very mild


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

A.Wilder said:


> just a crappy volvo wagon


why you no post link?


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Smooremin said:


> why you no post link?


I'm willing to bet that's a Paul Newman car. Watch Comedians in Cars and you'll know what I'm talking about. That is almost a dead ringer for the building too.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

DonPatrizio said:


> I'm willing to bet that's a Paul Newman car. Watch Comedians in Cars and you'll know what I'm talking about. That is almost a dead ringer for the building too.


Oh, I've seen it


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Smooremin said:


> Oh, I've seen it


I meant for any readers in general. Not you in particular.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1065908650418308/


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

DonPatrizio said:


> I'm willing to bet that's a Paul Newman car. Watch Comedians in Cars and you'll know what I'm talking about. That is almost a dead ringer for the building too.


From what I read, people were saying that it's the same company that built Paul Newman's cars, but it's not one that Paul Newman actually bought.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

85 Cabby

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/avon-1985-vw-cabriolet/7078193838.html










Crown Vic

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/bristol-crown-victoria-p71/7077700221.html


















$750 E300 Diesel

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/middletown-mercedes-benz-1998/7077709106.html










92 Hardbody
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/highland-1992-nissan-frontier-no-rust/7077765077.html










00 Frontier 51K miles
https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/windsor-locks-nissan-frontier/7076837149.html


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

DonPatrizio said:


> I meant for any readers in general. Not you in particular.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

GolfTango said:


> 85 Cabby
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/avon-1985-vw-cabriolet/7078193838.html


Sweet! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Don't see too many of these

Original owner I350 limited in yellow. Similar to the equator, it was the rebadged warranty that sold it (and few at that). 

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/d/arcadia-2006-isuzu-350-limited/7065909949.html


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

tacticalbeaver said:


> BMW 428i Gran Coupe with a 6-speed manual, possibly the only one currently for sale in North America? It appears that the manual wasn't offered in the Gran Coupe in the USA, and all the other Gran Coupes that I see listed in Canada have an automatic. This car has been for sale for a few months, so probably not much demand for the car in this configuration. The manual was only available on RWD cars as far as I know.
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...upe-6-speed-navi-sport-red-leather/1452183420


That red interior is AWFUL :thumbdown:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

1988 735i, 1 owner, 69K miles, mint. Do want.









https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/ctd/d/san-rafael-1988-bmw-735i-one-owner-only/7076806214.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> 1988 735i, 1 owner, 69K miles, mint. Do want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a find! Drool!!!


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

88c900t said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/schiller-park-maluch-fiat-126p/7064966052.html


I've always had a hard-on for those cars and that one shows very well in the photos, but I don't think I could be a player at 7k because that's getting into A112 Abarth territory and for regular use the A112 edges out the 126p for me...

...but dayum if it don't look like a blast to drive!

11/10ths!


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

ice4life said:


> 1993 Saab 9000CSE Manual
> https://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/d/earlysville-1993-saab-9000-cse-5-speed/7067738733.html



I'd love to grab that and DD the hell out of it. It'd have to get parked in the lot of my apartment building uncovered though.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

To bad its an auto

https://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/d/englewood-2004-bmw-e46-325it/7068206551.html


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

M hard top

https://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/d/lafayette-2001-bmw-z3-roadster-imola/7068518750.html


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

6 speed M Convertible

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/arvada-2002-bmw-m3-convertible/7073642851.html


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

2000 BMW 328ci coupe, MSport edition,

https://boulder.craigslist.org/cto/d/boulder-2000-bmw-328ci-sport-edition-e46/7077392405.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Smooremin said:


> why you no post link?


crap, my bad. now i forgot where it was listed :facepalm:


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

pretty neat, looks reminiscent of 90's g20 

























https://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/cto/d/new-york-1994-nissan-autech-primera-p10/7064043312.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

1 owner 64k mile Concorde> this has crispy written all over it. 
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/denver-1994-chysler-concorde/7078838201.html












91 Park avenue ultra
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/broomfield-1991-buick-park-avenue-great/7077929735.html


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

joedubbs said:


> pretty neat, looks reminiscent of 90's g20


That's because it is a 90's G20 in RHD.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I want that Buick.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Manual ZJ
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/aurora-jeep-grand-cherokee-laredo/7076175098.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

95 Bonneville- 1 owner 65k miles
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/aurora-1995-pontiac-bonneville-62k/7075768803.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

1 owner golf diesel with full service records 
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/grand-junction-1986-vw-golf-diesel-one/7074468014.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Suzuki equator
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/loveland-2010-suzuki-equator-crew-cab/7067786660.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Dakar yellow 330ci
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/aurora-bmw-e46-330ci-convertible/7065548618.html


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Manual ZJ


Do want


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

How the f*ck do you manage to scour Craigslist from coast to coast and consistently find so many gems? Is this a part time job? Are you getting paid?

It's incredible.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Manual c70 coupe
https://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/d/cornelius-2001-volvo-c70-5-speed-manual/7074833685.html


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Searchtempest works very well for me,
I have some specific searches like this:

https://www.searchtempest.com/searc...&location=30701&maxDist=50000&Region=combined

But also like playing around with odd general inputs like "4 speed" or some such which is kinda fun, plus the usual marque searches too, like '93down Saabs which are hensteeth nowadays.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> How the f*ck do you manage to scour Craigslist from coast to coast and consistently find so many gems? Is this a part time job? Are you getting paid?
> 
> It's incredible.


I should be, but I just do it for fun. It's all about weening out the crap- that's how you find the gems. :heart:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ice4life said:


> 1 owner golf diesel with full service records
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/grand-junction-1986-vw-golf-diesel-one/7074468014.html


That thing is _clean_.

I'd swap a late model TDI motor in there and daily the thing.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That thing is _clean_.
> 
> I'd swap a late model TDI motor in there and daily the thing.


Make sure you leave the white walls, though. Maximum jimny ruslting.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Pizza Cat said:


> Make sure you leave the white walls, though. Maximum jimny ruslting.


Oh that's jazzy!


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Clean Legend

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/guilford-acura-legend/7079001235.html










01 S55 AMG

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/newtown-2001-mercedes-s55-amg/7078068388.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Pizza Cat said:


> Make sure you leave the white walls, though. Maximum jimny ruslting.


OG hubcaps.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GolfTango said:


> Clean Legend
> 
> https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/guilford-acura-legend/7079001235.html


But what condition is it?



Ad said:


> Great classic car. *Runs*.


Wow... it.. runs. :laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> OG hubcaps.


Yes, the hubcaps are fantastic.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

If I keep it up maybe I'll get a .gif avatar like the cool kids. 

79 Cressida
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/novato-1979-toyota-cressida-6-cylinder/7078680807.html









85 900 SPG manual
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/sonoma-1985-saab-900-turbo-spg/7070962910.html









91 Etienne Aigner Cabby
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/windsor-1991-etienne-aigner-cabriolet/7069786118.html









94 diesel blazer (Tahoe coupe)
https://portland.craigslist.org/nco/cto/d/manzanita-94-chevy-diesel-2-door-blazer/7075900930.html









89 fox wagon
https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/d/tacoma-1989-volkswagen-fox-wagon/7073309180.html









74 KG
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/cto/d/palm-desert-974-volkswagen-karmann-ghia/7068964167.html









75 electric city car
https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/trabuco-canyon-1975-street-legal/7071025077.html









71 lotus Europa
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/cto/d/aptos-very-rare-1971-lotus-europa/7066256249.html









01 well serviced TT
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/d/north-bonneville-2001-audi-tt-quattro/7074390873.html









98 LX470- high miles crazy clean
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/d/1998-lexus-lx-470-land-cruiser-4wd/7078945913.html


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

ice4life said:


> 98 LX470- high miles crazy clean
> https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/d/1998-lexus-lx-470-land-cruiser-4wd/7078945913.html


 Do want. 200k miles, so it's just broken in...


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

E46 M3 in best exterior color, NAV free (IMO makes the car less dated, plus I'd rather use my iPhone anyway), and great condition minus windshield/some interior trimmings. Overall would clean up very nicely. I'd bite.










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/san-carlos-laguna-seca-blue-e46-m-speed/7067426780.html




Speaking of M cars, this E34 M5 has been sitting on CL for over a month now. As you can see it's been painted in the past and needs a fresh respray. Assuming it's not been horribly wrecked (i.e. passes a PPI), I can't imagine going wrong by buying this for $12K then budgeting in another $10K for a proper respray/mechanical sorting/correct wheels. Also red E34 M5's look so damn good.










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/san-leandro-1991-bmw-m5-e34-low-miles/7068399261.html


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I got really excited at this B3 Passat GLX sedan (VR6! Manual!) but then I looked through the photos.
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ctd/d/medina-1993-volkswagen-passat-glx/7055890313.html


Stumbled on this car again today: they've lowered the price to, ready? *$395.* That's not a typo. The car is going to the crusher next week. LeMons car? A buddy of mine tried to talk me into buying it to swap the VR6 and manual into my '89 Jetta. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/225065391864641/?ref=feed_rhc

https://peak-autosales.com/1993-volkswagen-passat-glx-medina-ohio-44256/6740149


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Stumbled on this car again today: they've lowered the price to, ready? *$395.* That's not a typo. The car is going to the crusher next week. LeMons car? A buddy of mine tried to talk me into buying it to swap the VR6 and manual into my '89 Jetta.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/225065391864641/?ref=feed_rhc
> 
> https://peak-autosales.com/1993-volkswagen-passat-glx-medina-ohio-44256/6740149





> Internet $395
> Retail Value $3,660


:laugh:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ At that price you should grab it. At the absolute worst you could part it out and make some money back. I had a green '93 GLX 5-speed ~ 10 years ago. It was stock, with Bilstein's and H&R springs. Coming from Mk1 & Mk2's, it felt solid and was more fun than you'd expect. VR6 induction growl on a cool morning is a great sound!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ At that price you should grab it. At the absolute worst you could part it out and make some money back. I had a green '93 GLX 5-speed ~ 10 years ago. It was stock, with Bilstein's and H&R springs. Coming from Mk1 & Mk2's, it felt solid and was more fun than you'd expect. VR6 induction growl on a cool morning is a great sound!


Since it's so dirt cheap, of course I'm dreaming of "rescuing" it, but: 
1. I have no space for it
2. I already have too many cars 
3. I'm planning on selling my Jetta in the spring, so it's pointless to think of an engine swap (nevermind I lack the tools and first-hand knowledge)
4. My Scirocco is already a bit neglected, why throw in another project car? 
5. I lack the time for a part out (and space)

...and yet I still want to go check it out. The VR6; it calls to me.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd pick up that hunk of garbage just for radwood. Take a few parts off of it to recoup my purchase, and then send it to the crusher myself.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Stumbled on this car again today: they've lowered the price to, ready? *$395.* That's not a typo. The car is going to the crusher next week. LeMons car? *A buddy of mine tried to talk me into buying it to swap the VR6 and manual into my '89 Jetta*.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/225065391864641/?ref=feed_rhc
> 
> https://peak-autosales.com/1993-volkswagen-passat-glx-medina-ohio-44256/6740149


VR6 swap ftw. I did a VR swap on my last mk2. Can't imagine having another mk2 without one. The sound is so intoxicating.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

ice4life said:


> I should be, but I just do it for fun. It's all about weening out the crap- that's how you find the gems. :heart:


In for details on how to weed out the crap. :laugh:


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> In for details on how to weed out the crap. :laugh:


negative search parameters. put a negative sign/dash in front of the word. like below

-toyota -honda -suzuki 

Put things like that after your search term depending on what you're looking for


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

ice4life said:


> 89 fox wagon
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/d/tacoma-1989-volkswagen-fox-wagon/7073309180.html


$5500?! Isn't that what these went for new?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

DonPatrizio said:


> Do want. 200k miles, so it's just broken in...


I want too, but skeptical about the dealer based on the reviews.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> How the f*ck do you manage to scour Craigslist from coast to coast and consistently find so many gems? Is this a part time job? Are you getting paid?
> 
> It's incredible.


BRZO (iOS) is a great app for craigslist search agents. A lot cleaner than Autotempest.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

ice4life said:


> 89 fox wagon
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/d/tacoma-1989-volkswagen-fox-wagon/7073309180.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

GolfTango said:


> $5500?! Isn't that what these went for new?


They were or close to that. I almost bought one new.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Stumbled on this car again today: they've lowered the price to, ready? *$395.* That's not a typo. The car is going to the crusher next week. LeMons car? A buddy of mine tried to talk me into buying it to swap the VR6 and manual into my '89 Jetta.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/225065391864641/?ref=feed_rhc
> 
> https://peak-autosales.com/1993-volkswagen-passat-glx-medina-ohio-44256/6740149


So I contacted the dealer today against my better judgment. The $395 Passat sold today. Thank God: it’s literally the last thing I need in my life.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> So I contacted the dealer today against my better judgment. The $395 Passat sold today. Thank God: it’s literally the last thing I need in my life.


That is not true. That would have been a perfect addition to your garage!!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Smooremin said:


> That is not true. That would have been a perfect addition to your overflowing and bordering on white-trash driveway!!


FTFY


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

Not particularly rare, but I feel low-mileage, clean MK4 TDI's are hard to find.

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/rancho-cordova-2005-volkswagen-golf-gls/7078798505.html


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Skycart said:


> Not particularly rare, but I feel low-mileage, clean MK4 TDI's are hard to find.
> 
> https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/rancho-cordova-2005-volkswagen-golf-gls/7078798505.html


Do want. But even in that prestige condition, it’s priced about $2k too much.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

GolfTango said:


> Do want. But even in that prestige condition, it’s priced about $2k too much.


Post deleted. Already sold. How much was it?

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

VadGTI said:


> Post deleted. Already sold. How much was it?
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Iirc it was $7k


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Iirc it was $7k


Yes. That is correct.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

A clean Mk4 TDi? I didn't think such a thing existed anymore!


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Apparently it was under priced! :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KrisA said:


> Apparently it was under priced! :laugh:


I wonder what it sold for?
The thing that sucks about buying "non-special" cars like that for a premium... if something happens and it's stolen or totaled, the insurance pay out will be much less based on their calculated market value.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This intrigues me.
Though the price stills seems a bit high.
These old manual turbo outbacks are quick, right?
Is this the STI engine?

https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=543372039



> Used 2005 Subaru Outback 2.5XT Limited Wagon
> $6,995
> 
> MILEAGE
> ...


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

The previous owners never drove it, chances are high this owner won't either 
So the odds of a crash go down significantly.

I have over a million kms on my last two mkiv's, only 1 minor fender repair. People that buy diesels and don't put high mileage on them make me wonder about their decision making process.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> This intrigues me.
> Though the price stills seems a bit high.
> These old manual turbo outbacks are quick, right?
> Is this the STI engine?
> ...


Same engine as the Legacy GT, not quite the same as the STI engine. Yes, they are quick, but not STI quick. Also 5 speed vs. 6 speed. Price seems really high, but they are pretty rare. Not as rare as the Legacy GT wagon with a manual, which was 2005 only IIRC.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

These go for that much $$$, i seem to find many of these with blown engines for cheap


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> These go for that much $$$, i seem to find many of these with blown engines for cheap


Yeah, I googled it later.
The EJ255 engine has the banjo bolt oil screen issue, related to the undersized oem oil filter.
It feeds oil to the turbo, but once the oil filter gets filled and goes into bypass mode, all the crap in the oil stays and blocks the banjo bolt and starves the turbo of oil.
Then piston ringlands, and the bearing/rod failures (also due to the undersized oil filter).


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Manual Allroad 
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/denver-audi-allroad-27t-6-speed-manual/7070251553.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Manual AWD Previa
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/englewood-1991-toyota-previa-awd/7079087390.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ice4life said:


> Manual AWD Previa
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/englewood-1991-toyota-previa-awd/7079087390.html


Nice clean house for someone. And AWD so you don't just have to live on the street. You can live down by the river.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Nice clean house for someone. And AWD so you don't just have to live on the street. You can live down by the river.


It's truly a shame that thread got locked.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

ice4life said:


> Manual Allroad
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/denver-audi-allroad-27t-6-speed-manual/7070251553.html
> 
> https://images.craigslist.org/00A0A_gAs2ZKHZeAQ_1200x900.jpg[/ig]
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> It's truly a shame that thread got locked.


No it isn't. Either he was a big troll or a big racist/homophobe. We don't need either here.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Nice clean house for someone. And AWD so you don't just have to live on the street. You can live down by the river.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Manual AWD Previa
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/englewood-1991-toyota-previa-awd/7079087390.html


And.... it's gone.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Now THAT'S a true unicorn. I didn't even know these were manufactured.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

philf1fan2 said:


> Now THAT'S a true unicorn. I didn't even know these were manufactured.
> 
> Sent from  using Tapatalk


Yeah a supercharged mid engine AWD manual mini van. Cray.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I searched "little old lady" to see what popped up and got this German spec 1986 320i. Pretty cool actually.










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/san-francisco-1986-bmw-320i-sedan-e30/7070475550.html


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

2005 Porsche 911 Carrera S (997.1) - $21500

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/los-angeles-2005-porsche-911-carrera/7070545105.html


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> And.... it's gone.


I guess Vig found a new house.
Hopefully this one stays mostly stock.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Yeah a supercharged front-mid engine 4WD manual mini van. Cray.


Fixed.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Sonderwunsch said:


> 2005 Porsche 911 Carrera S (997.1) - $21500
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/los-angeles-2005-porsche-911-carrera/7070545105.html


For 20k this looks like its still a 60k car:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Fixed.


The fixer


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/d/tacoma-1989-volkswagen-jetta-mk2/7082224993.html


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

ice4life said:


> Yeah a supercharged mid engine AWD manual mini van. Cray.


Dude. You are a used car expert. What you described doesn't exist. The manual Previa never came with the supercharged engine. C'mon. I guess I'm the resident Previa expert now that Vigorous is gone. Go me.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

simple said:


> Dude. You are a used car expert. What you described doesn't exist. The manual Previa never came with the supercharged engine. C'mon. I guess I'm the resident Previa expert now that Vigorous is gone. Go me.


Womp womp- I thought those rims were S/C exclusive, but you're right- no S/C manual.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

https://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/d/boulder-2003-subaru-baja-ldt/7082317752.html
03 baja yellow baja


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

ice4life said:


> Womp womp- I thought those rims were S/C exclusive, but you're right- no S/C manual.


Those are the LE wheels from the later year models. Good eye!


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

what the what

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/ctd/d/chicago-2005-chevrolet-corvette-anteros/7082004342.html

2005 Chevrolet Corvette/Anteros - $75000.00


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/d/tacoma-1989-volkswagen-jetta-mk2/7082224993.html


Im diggin that though dont know if for 6k, had one just as clean that i got for free back in the day


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Im diggin that though dont know if for 6k, had one just as clean that i got for free back in the day


Got my 89 Marine Blue Jetta with 71K for $450 5-ish years ago. Interior is MINT, but mine has rust. General consensus is mine is a $2300 car as-is, so $6K seems a bit high, but not ridiculous.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

2006 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Spec B #30/500
https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/baltimore-2006-subaru-legacy-25gt/7072974489.html









2005 Audi Allroad Manual (Posted a While Back)
https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/d/eliot-audi-allroad-27tt-6-speed/7064495505.html









1999 Volvo V70R 1 Owner, but Needs Engine
https://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/cto/d/methuen-volvo-v70r-turbo-wagon-rare/7081016021.html









2007 BMW 328it Manual
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/new-paltz-rare-bmw-328i-touring-6-speed/7080517843.html









2004 Infiniti Q45 1 Owner
https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/medford-2004-infiniti-q45-premium-1/7075958670.html









2013 Suzuki Kizashi Manual
https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/wallingford-2013-suzuki-kizashi-6-speed/7074362501.html









1995 Toyota Previa LE S/C with Swivel Buckets (For Simple)
https://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/d/burnsville-supercharged-van-life/7076117223.html









1999 Toyota Land Cruiser with Rear Locker
https://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/d/prospect-toyota-land-cruiser/7077887374.html









2008 Saturn Astra (Rebadged Opel)
https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/d/temecula-2008-saturn-astra/7064112132.html









1989 Volvo 780 Coupe
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/d/sherman-oaks-1989-volvo-780-bertone/7081372007.html









2001 BMW 330CI with Red Interior
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/san-pedro-2001-bmw-330ci-convertible/7079440469.html









2003 Honda CR-V Manual
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/los-angeles-honda-cr-4wheel-drive-stick/7077680067.html









1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee 5.9 Limited All Stock
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/san-mateo-1998-jeep-grand-cherokee/7081615421.html









1991 Infiniti M30 Convertible
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/mesa-exceptionally-clean-low-mileage/7077231480.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

88 Nissan truck

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/frederick-1988-nissan-truck/7083141968.html


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

ice4life said:


> 2008 Saturn Astra (Rebadged Opel)


My sister has one of these with a stick. She uses it as a small truck - she is literally a farmer. It's been parked in a grassy field for a lot of it's life. It's getting a bit rusty and I had THE worst time doing brakes on it a few years ago, but the car has been really reliable. I am surprised. It's pretty fun to drive, too.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Manual 01 Silverado









https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/aurora-2001-chevy-silverado-manual-58k/7083447038.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

K5 with window sticker
https://westslope.craigslist.org/cto/d/montrose-1972-k5-blazer-cst/7074471552.html


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/d/tacoma-1989-volkswagen-jetta-mk2/7082224993.html


Pretty rare Jetta you found. The color is LD5T Star Blue Metallic, a one year only color shared with the Golf GL Wolfsburg edition. Also has a Helios interior and Auto trans.
Cool find 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

dviking mk2 said:


> Pretty rare Jetta you found. The color is LD5T Star Blue Metallic, a one year only color shared with the Golf GL Wolfsburg addition. Also has a Helios interior and Auto trans.
> Cool find


Well, the seat patterns are the same as the Helios Recaros, but since they aren't the Recaros they aren't very desirable. I had some in my MKII GTI and when I replaced them with actual Recaros, no one wanted the old seats. Like, no one.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

rsclyrt said:


> Well, the seat patterns are the same as the Helios Recaros, but since they aren't the Recaros they aren't very desirable. I had some in my MKII GTI and when I replaced them with actual Recaros, no one wanted the old seats. Like, no one.


Yeah one of those things only nerds like me appreciate.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

:laugh:

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/dekalb-1992-gmc-aluminum-body-cube-van/7083661532.html


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/tuckerton-one-of-kind-volkswagen-show/7083899876.html

kinda neat, not $35k neat but still; I'm sure someone with a keen eye and more knowledge could tell what all its built out of.. maybe just a beetle pan?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Manual 01 Silverado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man. That's cool.

Manual and 6.0L V8? Hnnnng


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Perfect van to live in by the river if you want to stick it to the man

portland.craigslist.org/toyota-previa-dual-sunroof


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

That was a very expensive van back in the day. 200k is about when they need major maintenance.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Not craigslist.. but let's be honest, now that CL charges for car ads, FB marketplace is the new CL for used cars.

And yes, I am fully aware that I only like this car because of Gran Turismo (3/4).
Curse you Sony/Polyphony Digital (old man shakes fist at cloud)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2195843843852109/



> 1994 Suzuki alto works RS/X
> Lewisville, TX · 3 days ago ·
> $7,450
> About This Vehicle
> ...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Man, I love that thing! I’m glad it isn’t closer.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

I really enjoy seeing the disillusioned of CL.

2006 Ridgeline - 96K ....$9200 lol. Poor Mark.

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/oakville-2006-honda-ridgeline-rtl/7084578527.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

I don't understand what you are talking about.
Peeps are asking almost that much for similar vintage trucks with almost double the miles.
Maybe it's a bit high(?).. but not unreasonably so for an asking price.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> I don't understand what you are talking about.
> Peeps are asking almost that much for similar vintage trucks with almost double the miles.
> Maybe it's a bit high(?).. but not unreasonably so for an asking price.


A. As we all know, It's not really a truck, so a bof "truck" will demand higher used prices.
B. It's a 14 year old Honda V6 that is long overdue for a t-belt service and unknown transmission service history (I asked)
C. And because KBB pegs this in "good" condition for that trim between $6-7K and "Very good" between $6400-8k 

So $9200 is absurd.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

I need a cheap reliable beater, anyone? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

ENV² said:


> I need a cheap reliable beater, anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How do you feel about a 14 year old Honda Ridgeline?


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> How do you feel about a 14 year old Honda Ridgeline?


The one from that ad 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> :laugh:
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/dekalb-1992-gmc-aluminum-body-cube-van/7083661532.html


This could make a solid camper :thumbup:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Not craigslist.. but let's be honest, now that CL charges for car ads, FB marketplace is the new CL for used cars.
> 
> And yes, I am fully aware that I only like this car because of Gran Turismo (3/4).
> Curse you Sony/Polyphony Digital (old man shakes fist at cloud)
> ...


Damn !

DO WANT

If I had a garage I would be learning to shift with my left hand right now :laugh:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Did a search for local cars and came across two noteworthy ones.

The cleanest first generation X5 I've seen in a long time.









https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/los-gatos-2006-bmw-x5-44i-102k-miles/7084755587.html


A bit California cliche, but outstanding car for a reasonable price given woody prices of just a few years ago.









https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/cto/d/boulder-creek-1947-ford-woodie-classic/7079774237.html


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Not Craigslist, but it's a $500 running / driving Taurus SHO on Facebook Marketplace:

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/205216774179542/


----------



## mrspeedmaster (Sep 23, 2019)

BMW CSI for $3k. Unfortunately sold real quick

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/cazadero-87-bmw-635csi-dinan/7075842814.html


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe need to find a way to pick this up:

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/515963685984659/

'91 850i for $1800...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Chris_V said:


> Maybe need to find a way to pick this up:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/515963685984659/
> 
> '91 850i for $1800...


Here it is 20 minutes later and it's marked 'sold'. Did you buy it? 

Anyone buying a semi-rough looking V12 BMW for less than $2,000 obviously has a desire to spend a lot of money. :laugh:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> Here it is 20 minutes later and it's marked 'sold'. Did you buy it?
> 
> Anyone buying a semi-rough looking V12 BMW for less than $2,000 obviously has a desire to spend a lot of money. :laugh:


Man, that was fast! No, I didn't buy it. But considering it supposedly rant when it got parked for a while, the dual batteries will cause all sorts of problems as they die, including a no start condition with even slightly low voltage. Would have made a great flip. Especially here in MD where it can be registered historic.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/wilmington-mint-condition-2001-lexus-ls/7084245487.html

Mint Condition 2001 Lexus LS 430 Ultra Luxury Edition - $16000 










Cool lexus, but 16k hahahahaha :screwy:


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/wilmington-mint-condition-2001-lexus-ls/7084245487.html
> 
> Mint Condition 2001 Lexus LS 430 Ultra Luxury Edition - $16000
> Cool lexus, but 16k hahahahaha :screwy:



where do people come up with prices like that? It's a nice car, no doubt, but its 20 years old for **** sake. and 100k miles on it...


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/wilmington-mint-condition-2001-lexus-ls/7084245487.html
> 
> Mint Condition 2001 Lexus LS 430 Ultra Luxury Edition - $16000
> 
> Cool lexus, but 16k hahahahaha :screwy:


Mint? Im sure that why the seat are covered :facepalm:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

PainKiller said:


> Mint? Im sure that why the seat are covered :facepalm:


You mean the "Custom Made $800 Rams Head Sheepskin Front Seat covers"???!!! As they said, there was "No expense spared to keep this gem in mint condition" :laugh::laugh:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

PlatinumGLS said:


> You mean the "Custom Made $800 Rams Head Sheepskin Front Seat covers"???!!! As they said, there was "No expense spared to keep this gem in mint condition"


As the luxury front plate looks to be best to crap...


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

An absolutely epic Volvo ad:

https://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/d/lancaster-sexy-lonely-lady-looking-for/7088291770.html

:



> Hello there, I am a lonely single Swedish female; I am a 47 year old beauty with an athletic build. At this age I know all the tricks and will probably teach you one or two. I am looking for a long term relationship & plutonic or non plutonic companionship with a male or female, wherever you lead I will go. I am a very good girl who loves to work hard and play harder. I enjoy long drives in the moonlight. I have never been married but I am not completely opposed to the whole institution. I may smoke on occasion, but I only drink unleaded, but I do so enjoy a good time unleaded or not. I have no dependents and a clean title. One of my greatest pleasures in life is to work all day long at the hands of my driver. I have been told that I have really straight lines, yet very dangerous curves. Although I do have a couple scares from past relationships. Those days I hope you can help put behind me. My measurements are 183/68/56. I have never considered ethnicity to be an issue, as gray goes with everything. I love to travel but hope to settle down to a permanent home very soon. Like any fragile creature I need your upmost respect. I can be waiting for you when you get home; wearing only what the boys at Torslanda gave me. Hope to see you soon. Love Yak, V
> 
> Meanwhile at a nearby Bar, “I heard this from a friend that heard it from a friend”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Volvo ad is amazing.


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

Of course its in Florida - 

https://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/mcy/d/new-port-richey-custom-street-legal/7088089270.html


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Despite the rattle can paint job, this one looks to be in really good shape for a future restoration: 
https://nextdoor.com/for_sale_and_free/af69f0ab-e7af-4914-8775-dc5728eb912c/


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

PZ said:


> Despite the rattle can paint job, this one looks to be in really good shape for a future restoration:
> https://nextdoor.com/for_sale_and_free/af69f0ab-e7af-4914-8775-dc5728eb912c/


Lame site wants me to make an account just to see this. Can you post info and pics here.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

jimv said:


> Of course its in Florida -
> 
> https://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/mcy/d/new-port-richey-custom-street-legal/7088089270.html


LMFAO it has training wheels! What a horrible design. The training wheels look like they were taken straight off a uhaul trailer, axle, fender and all.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

elite.mafia said:


> Lame site wants me to make an account just to see this. Can you post info and pics here.


$4,500 · 1961 SUNBEAM ALPINE
joe hill, Grapevine NNA
Runs and drives great, Needs restoration...Lost title,,,have to get a bonded title. $4500.00 OBO Joe 214-537-1950

I can't save the pics for some reason, they all come up as the inspection sticker. Surface rust only.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

stiggy-pug said:


> An absolutely epic Volvo ad:
> 
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/d/lancaster-sexy-lonely-lady-looking-for/7088291770.html
> 
> :


Would've bought if closer. I would've loved to restore

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> LMFAO it has training wheels! What a horrible design. The training wheels look like they were taken straight off a uhaul trailer, axle, fender and all.


Is this the one you are thinking of? Nothing else that UHaul has is even close to the training wheels on that rocket bike.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

I've seen the rocket bike driving around. It's even more absurd in person.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jimv said:


> Of course its in Florida -
> 
> https://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/mcy/d/new-port-richey-custom-street-legal/7088089270.html


I see why he is selling. Very soon he won't be able to fit in it.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

I think he's stuck in there, and you have to take him with the bike.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cooper said:


> I think he's stuck in there, and you have to take him with the bike.


You will just need to feed him, and he'll zoom around your neighborhood all day long.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Yellow 6-speed manual transmission Porsche Cayenne

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/ctd/d/arlington-2011-porsche-cayenne-call/7073237058.html


----------



## YoKev (Oct 4, 2016)

freedomgli said:


> Yellow 6-speed manual transmission Porsche Cayenne
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/ctd/d/arlington-2011-porsche-cayenne-call/7073237058.html


VIN matches a BAT sale from February of 2019
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-porsche-cayenne/


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

YoKev said:


> VIN matches a BAT sale from February of 2019
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-porsche-cayenne/


From the CL ad
"*1 We never purchase our vehicles from auctions."

But I guess purchasing from someone who bought it from an auction is ok!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

freedomgli said:


> Yellow 6-speed manual transmission Porsche Cayenne
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/ctd/d/arlington-2011-porsche-cayenne-call/7073237058.html


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-speed-manual-options/page2&highlight=Cayenne

The guy had it posted for 2k less a few weeks back. I think he sold it and that ad is old


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

YoKev said:


> VIN matches a BAT sale from February of 2019
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-porsche-cayenne/


Proof that putting a manual in something doesn't always make it better?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Proof that putting a manual in something doesn't always make it better?


I'm going to go out on a limb and say the Easter Egg yellow paint job might have something to do with it.:laugh:


----------



## pSyCO_007 (Sep 1, 2009)

stiggy-pug said:


> An absolutely epic Volvo ad:
> 
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/d/lancaster-sexy-lonely-lady-looking-for/7088291770.html
> 
> :


This is the best ad I have ever read on Craigslist. The car is nice too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say the Easter Egg yellow paint job might have something to do with it.:laugh:


I mean it sold within a week when cars are sitting for months. I think it was just fine. I'm sure it was the only sand yellow manual without a sunroof ever built.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2391247567832822/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ice4life said:


> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-speed-manual-options/page2&highlight=Cayenne
> 
> The guy had it posted for 2k less a few weeks back. I think he sold it and that ad is old


Or he had to do a basic service and added that cost to the selling price.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

For $20k would you rather:

1) Dinan Supercharged Alpine White E36 M3 w/ BBS wheels and lots of other goodies

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/fountain-hills-1995-bmw-m3-2-owner-18/7091069716.html











2) HKS Supercharged Artic Silver E36 M3 w/ custom widebody and lots of other goodies 

https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/smithtown-e36-bmw-m3-supercharged/7084953682.html











3) Dinan Supercharged Schwarz Black E36 M3 that’s mostly stock looking and clean 

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/hamel-1999-bmw-m3-dinan-supercharged/7087505905.html










4) 6-speed manual E60 M5 V10

https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/d/arlington-2008-e60-m5-manual/7089436836.html


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

jimv said:


>


Rider is a mashup of the Stig and Fat Bastard


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

StressStrain said:


> Rider is a mashup of the Stig and Fat Bastard


It's the Stig's American Cousin!


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

Manual offroad Cayenne S in Spain: Autoscout24.de: 2004 Porsche Cayenne S 

270.000km, 340hp, 17.499€


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/d/edmonds-1960-nsu-prinz/7093898115.html

:

Microcar values continue to astound me, this CL example is actually a "bargain" comparatively speaking.

I briefly searched trying to find current market value for these things and stumbled across a museum in Orlando offering a good variety of oddball micros at rather high asking price, but then I saw something truly spectacular that made my inner 10 year old smile wide and remember memories of...

...Frankenstein!
:snowcool:













50 big G's and it's all yours!

https://classics.autotrader.com/classic-cars/1975/volkswagen/other_volkswagen_models/101117496


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

RADwood-ready 1996 Mazda MX6 with only 47,000 miles. 

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/d/bay-village-mazda/7093147382.html


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Well hello:

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/d/cleveland-mk2-jetta/7079273232.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://jetbimmers.com/inventory/34139/view/4079/Loganville-GA/2001-BMW-5-Series

Inventory Details
Stock #:4079 VIN:WBADS33431GD50016
Year:2001
Make:BMW
Model:5-Series
Trim:525i
Body Style:4d Wagon
Trans:Manual
Fuel:Gas
Ext. Color:Red
Int. Color:Beige
Engine:2.5l I-6 EFI Dohc 2.5l
Mileage: 123,689
MPG:20.0 City / 29.0 Hwy
New / Used:Used
Drive Train:RWD
Carfax No DamageNo Accidents Reported Carfax Service History16 Service History Records Carfax Personal UsePersonal Use


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/los-angeles-1996-toyota-camry/7095573663.html



> 1996 Toyota Camry - $1800 (Pico-Robertson)
> 
> After 12 years, I am selling my trusty 1996 Toyota Camry.
> 
> ...


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> RADwood-ready 1996 Mazda MX6 with only 47,000 miles.
> 
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/d/bay-village-mazda/7093147382.html


That one takes me back. My first "nicer" car. Bought it right at the end of senior year in HS, (2000) but mine was the 4cyl + 5mt in a pearlescent periwinkle. Used to just go out for drives in the evening around the lake with it. Sunroof open, windows down, Air's _Moon Safari_ in the CD player.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I do a few daily car classified searches, and I'm pretty surprised by how many new listings there have been over the past week. I guess people are stuck at home and are treating listing their cars as a project to cross off the to-do list? Because given the incredible financial certainty, I can't imagine many people are in the market for large frivolous purchases right now, and even if they are all the notary services are closed down.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

VadGTI said:


> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/los-angeles-1996-toyota-camry/7095573663.html


:laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh:

:thumbup::beer: Thanks for posting this, it had me laughing my ass off, I mean geez, it was like reading some strange highly personal autobiography, never before have I seen such intricate detail and commitment to maximum textual saturation.

The dent is even mentioned --- it must be immediately added to the Official Registry goddammit. :wave:

 O, nevermind, it already has thanx to *spockcat*:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...Registry&p=114236025&viewfull=1#post114236025

:thumbup::beer: Cheers for that spockcat!

The highlight of reading that epic listing, for me, was the blue tape story. LOL Jaysus F'ing Christ!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/clt/d/cary-early-1950s-vintage-jaguar-xk120/7091137329.html












> Early 1950's Vintage Jaguar XK120 Pedal Car. Extremely Rare.
> 
> Pristine, and in perfect working condition. British racing green w/ white wall tires (approx 70" X 30", fiberglass/metal). Jaguar (Coventry) logos on hood, steering wheel, and hub caps.
> 
> ...


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

VadGTI said:


> Samry Story


:thumbup:


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

stiggy-pug said:


> :laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh::laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh:
> 
> :thumbup::beer: Thanks for posting this, it had me laughing my ass off, I mean geez, it was like reading some strange highly personal autobiography, never before have I seen such intricate detail and commitment to maximum textual saturation.
> 
> ...


And we have a new acronym to add to the dictionary WHABP (Window Height Adjustment Button Panel). You never know what you're going to learn reading Craigslist adds....


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

World’s biggest money pit? Good conversation piece for dreamers. Slip a Corvette rolling chassis and drivetrain underneath for a custom hot rod. 

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/alexandria-jaguar-mk2-body-shell/7083119279.html












> Body shell from a 1962 MK2 has been cleaned of all paint and undercoating. Body is straight with with mostly surface rust and a few rust spots in the usual locations that will need atention. Solid foundation for a full Jaguar Mk2 restoration. Mounted on a stand w 6 inch wheels for easy movement. Stand goes with the car.
> Located 2 miles south of old Toen Alexandria.


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)

1988 BMW 735i *MANUAL*

https://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/d/franklin-1988-bmw-735i-rare-manual/7094004915.html



















I've only seen one other manual E32 in person, and that was when they were new in 1988.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Ummm, I know exactly where those picture were taken. Should I offer a trade?

Clean E32s are absolutely awesome. 



PJA said:


> 1988 BMW 735i *MANUAL*
> 
> https://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/d/franklin-1988-bmw-735i-rare-manual/7094004915.html


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)

CostcoPizza said:


> Ummm, I know exactly where those picture were taken. Should I offer a trade?
> 
> Clean E32s are absolutely awesome.


Do you live around here? It's not a bad price, really, and I like those cars quite a bit. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't tempted.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

There's a pretty tired 735i manual for sale here in the Bay Area however the one in Nashville would definitely be the better car to buy if that's your thing.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/redwood-city-1990-bmw-e32-735i-short-5/7097527894.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

PJA said:


> 1988 BMW 735i *MANUAL*
> 
> https://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/d/franklin-1988-bmw-735i-rare-manual/7094004915.html
> 
> ...


Sent them an email.


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

2008 B7 S4 Avant, 6-SPEED










https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/d/oceanside-2008-b7-s4-avant-wagon-6/7084141514.html


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

15degreeGTI said:


> 2008 B7 S4 Avant, 6-SPEED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, now we know what the reserve price will be on BaT (unless they insist on a lower reserve due to current events).

2 months ago this might have been a $20k car. I'm not so sure about that anymore.


----------



## Vladimir VR6 (May 28, 2007)

PJA said:


> 1988 BMW 735i *MANUAL*
> 
> https://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/d/franklin-1988-bmw-735i-rare-manual/7094004915.html
> 
> I've only seen one other manual E32 in person, and that was when they were new in 1988.


https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/redwood-city-1990-bmw-e32-735i-short-5/7097527894.html


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> Sent them an email.





PJA said:


> Do you live around here? It's not a bad price, really, and I like those cars quite a bit. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't tempted.


Currently in the area if you need me to get some eyes on it. :thumbup:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

15degreeGTI said:


> 2008 B7 S4 Avant, 6-SPEED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2008 B7 S4 Avant Wagon 6 Speed Manual, *MINT*!



> Some wear on the soft-touch on the armrest
> Scratches on the lock/unlock button on passenger side (shown in photo below)
> Pea-sized rock chip on passenger side of windshield, been repaired and never spread (shown in photo below)
> Small ding and scratch on rear bumper (shown in photo below)
> ...




































That's _not _mint.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Two [presumably] rare DKWs popped up.









https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/ctd/d/bremerton-1958-dkw-auto-union-universal/7101081060.html


Never seen this one before. Looks like a rip off of a '55 Thunderbird.

















https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/ctd/d/bremerton-1958-dkw-auto-union-1000-sp/7101075195.html


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Pretty sure this is the same Audi that showed up in my Craigslist notification. Listed under Manhattan, NY but the map shows it outside of Seattle...

Link: https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/ctd/d/bremerton-1958-dkw-auto-union-1000-sp/7101042095.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

^Yup. I figured the seller used one of those CL aggregator tools to spam the whole country. Big turn off but the cars are interesting nonetheless. The wagon reminds me of a Volvo Duett.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I've never seen a DKW in the US that didn't have a Washington or Oregon plate. 

But...no Junior, no care.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice autobiography - though I was hugely disappointed when I tried Tepeyac. I think it's cause I *look* like a hipster so they served me subpar food to ward off any gentrification threats. 



VadGTI said:


>


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> Sent them an email.


Turns out nobody wants to go drive a stranger's car during a pandemic. Even more so when they've got a one year old at home. :laugh: :laugh:

I text my buddies in Nashville to see if they'd want to check it out for me. 

"Man, Nashville is on lockdown, I have no idea who this guy is, we're all staying home, and I'm not sure I want to sit in and drive someone's car."

Ugh, fair enough.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Iroczgirl said:


> I've never seen a DKW in the US that didn't have a Washington or Oregon plate.
> 
> But...no Junior, no care.




I've seen a DKW 3=6 in the mountains of eastern Tennessee.

:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

looks like a total mess but at least you don't have to worry about "ruining" something?



> *Berkeley SE 492 1958 - $7500 (NV)*
> https://vancouver.craigslist.org/nvn/cto/d/north-vancouver-berkeley-se/7100539822.html
> 
> 
> ...


size reference:


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

Good looking Fiat 124 spider
https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/d/naval-air-station-jrb-1981-fiat-spider/7087879674.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

pedal car
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/clt/d/cary-early-1950s-vintage-jaguar-xk120/7091134009.html


















Says it's from the 50's, not sure if that's true or not?


----------



## pSyCO_007 (Sep 1, 2009)

A.Wilder said:


> pedal car
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/clt/d/cary-early-1950s-vintage-jaguar-xk120/7091134009.html
> 
> 
> ...


If I had a giant mansion this would be my way of getting around the house 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

BlackMiata said:


> Good looking Fiat 124 spider


Indeed. Price might be a little high though. 

I paid and sold mine for $5k in a similar cosmetic condition but needed some mechanical TLC.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/d/addison-lancia-delta-integrale/7092446064.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/d/addison-lancia-delta-integrale/7092446064.html


Is it fall already? I guess I quarantined all summer.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Lancia Integrale is one of the few hot hatches that I can forgive for having 5 doors.

Back when I was a teenage eurofreek and reading British car mags, for the longest time I never knew what the abbreviation P.O.A. meant that you'd often see in adverts & classifieds,
then finally kind of figured it out after seeing written as £.O.A.

P.O.A. means "price on application",
so it's like if you have to ask, you can't afford it type-o-thang LOL

Here's a very fine P.O.A. that they call a P.O.R. (price on request)...

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/ctd/d/san-carlos-1992-lancia-delta-integrale/7094539743.html

...Martini is always the answer:


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Is it fall already? I guess I quarantined all summer.


 From ad: For Sale in Calgary!

I suppose that's close enough


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> I've never seen a DKW in the US that didn't have a Washington or Oregon plate.
> 
> But...no Junior, no care.



https://spokane.craigslist.org/pts/d/spokane-auto-union-akadkw-junior/7100609171.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

PoorHouse said:


> https://spokane.craigslist.org/pts/d/spokane-auto-union-akadkw-junior/7100609171.html


Quite the project!


----------



## edschwab1 (Mar 19, 2001)

The story is this e34 M5 was owned a previous Prime Ministry of Japan.
Not sure if this E34 was really imported from Japan as the picture show Left hand drive.
JDM E34 M5


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

edschwab1 said:


> Not sure if this E34 was really imported from Japan as the picture show Left hand drive.


In Japan LHD was (and still is to a lesser extent) a status symbol to really show off that you bought an import car. Most of the japanese E34s are LHD.

TL;DR: LHD = Mad tyte ëüröstätüs.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Base model Saab 8 valve in need of love.

$1,000 OBO not a bad asking price, I'd offer $750 if I was close enough, but it's in New Mexico.

I've always loved the flatnose 900's.

https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/d/albuquerque-1982-saab-obo/7095440158.html


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

stiggy-pug said:


> Base model Saab 8 valve in need of love.
> 
> $1,000 OBO not a bad asking price, I'd offer $750 if I was close enough, but it's in New Mexico.
> 
> ...


If it has been a New México car for all of its life, it should be rust-free. The climate is very dry, with average humidity less than 10%. But the sun is very intense, so that works against the paint and the interior. :beer:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> If it has been a New México car for all of its life, it should be rust-free. The climate is very dry, with average humidity less than 10%. But the sun is very intense, so that works against the paint and the interior. :beer:


:thumbup: The dash is cracked beyond belief on that one, appears to be even worse than usual due to the excess heat. 

Trashed dashes are a common problem with that era of 900 and nice uncracked ones sell for around $800 these days.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

A possible bargain here, although there is minimal description so would need to get more info.

R53 values are at the bottom of their curve for sure, but this one is priced a bit below average and I'd expect it to have some kind of problem.

Hard to find slicktop with body color roof.

Appears to be the rare Black Eye Purple paint, but might be Space Blue Metallic, hard to really tell in that lighting.

Very clean interior.

https://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/d/grand-prairie-2006-mini-cooper/7104557897.html


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

I would buy this if I had a good place to put it



> *1992 Ford Taurus SHO! - $1200*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

damn so clean



> https://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/d/church-road-2006-chevrolet-suburban-ltz/7107398637.html
> 
> 2006 Chevrolet Suburban LTZ with low miles. Vehicle is great condition and has been garaged kept for most of its life. 6.0 Liter engine, leather heated seats, captain chairs, DVD system, sunroof, 20" wheels, new tires. This is a very clean truck that has been taken care since it was purchased new. I have all of the maintenance records, and the original vehicle sticker(see images) when it was purchased new from Heritage Chevrolet. Clean Title.. Please no low ball offers, I also don't need help with selling this vehicle.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/houston-1999-volkswagen-cabrio-5spd/7108191407.html












> Up for sale is this 99 Cabrio, this is the simple 2.0 model with a 5spd Manual Transmission. Cold A/C and Hot Heater. Good tires all the way around. No leaks. Top is in Excellent shape. Clean and clear title. Paint and body are in good shape with only blemishes consistent with the age of car. Interior is in good condition with only minor wear on driver seat bolster. Clutch is nice and strong with no slips. No mechanical issues and no error light on dash. Passes emissions with no problem. 168k miles.


Thoughts? Friend wants to get this for a commuter.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Thoughts? Friend wants to get this for a commuter.


She will love it.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> She will love it.


:laugh: Took me a sec


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> She will love it.


:laugh: That's what I love about these neo-classics, man. I get older, the jokes stay the same age.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

I really want this, but alas, no room in the driveway. 

*1998 Suzuki Sidekick 54,000 miles*

https://maine.craigslist.org/cto/d/windsor-98-suzuki/7108993650.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Veedubgti said:


> I really want this, but alas, no room in the driveway.


If it was a 2 door soft top which would be a fun summer vehicle, I'd say sure. This spec, eh.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Mr Miyagi said:


> https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/houston-1999-volkswagen-cabrio-5spd/7108191407.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For that money I don't think you can go wrong. Our cabby has been the most fun for dollar car bar none.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Rare Lil guy down the street from me. What JDM engine swap would you do? Beams altezza is my choice. 2JZ is way too expensive


----------



## 2.DOH. (Feb 5, 2002)

lt1m21stingray said:


> she will love it.


I laughed


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

simple said:


> Rare Lil guy down the street from me. What JDM engine swap would you do? Beams altezza is my choice. 2JZ is way too expensive


Did this generation use the 2.5 that was based on a VW block? VR6 swap?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Icantdrive65 said:


> Did this generation use the 2.5 that was based on a VW block? VR6 swap?


2.0 or 2.6 Astron inline 4 from Mitsubishi


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr Miyagi said:


> https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/houston-1999-volkswagen-cabrio-5spd/7108191407.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mk3 5 speeds have reverse gears made of glass. Make sure that when you reverse that it isn't noisy apart from a normal whine. Also if you do end up getting it, make sure that when you shift into reverse, the car is at a complete stop. As long as the top is good and there is no rust, I don't see any reason to avoid it. Personally I wouldn't touch another mk3 after my experience with the reverse gear.


----------



## jeller (Apr 18, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> She will love it.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: well done.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

elite.mafia said:


> mk3 5 speeds have reverse gears made of glass. Make sure that when you reverse that it isn't noisy apart from a normal whine. Also if you do end up getting it, make sure that when you shift into reverse, the car is at a complete stop. As long as the top is good and there is no rust, I don't see any reason to avoid it. Personally I wouldn't touch another mk3 after my experience with the reverse gear.


^I have friends that will attest to those exact issues with their former Mk3 Vws. At that mileage you could run it as is until reverse goes, and then swap a Mk4 O2J into it.
Really not a bad deal for a mk3.5 Cabby though.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

simple said:


> 2.0 or 2.6 Astron inline 4 from Mitsubishi


I mistook it for a Dakota.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

elite.mafia said:


> mk3 5 speeds have reverse gears made of glass. Make sure that when you reverse that it isn't noisy apart from a normal whine. Also if you do end up getting it, make sure that when you shift into reverse, the car is at a complete stop. As long as the top is good and there is no rust, I don't see any reason to avoid it. Personally I wouldn't touch another mk3 after my experience with the reverse gear.


None of my previous mk3's had that reverse gear issue. I do second the general notion of staying away from mk3's though as they are terrible cars :laugh:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> mk3 5 speeds have reverse gears made of glass. Make sure that when you reverse that it isn't noisy apart from a normal whine. Also if you do end up getting it, make sure that when you shift into reverse, the car is at a complete stop. As long as the top is good and there is no rust, I don't see any reason to avoid it. Personally I wouldn't touch another mk3 after my experience with the reverse gear.





dviking mk2 said:


> ^I have friends that will attest to those exact issues with their former Mk3 Vws. At that mileage you could run it as is until reverse goes, and then swap a Mk4 O2J into it.
> Really not a bad deal for a mk3.5 Cabby though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


2.0 mk3s use the same transmission as any mk1 or mk2. I've had a bunch of them (mk1, 2, and 3) and haven't had issues with reverse? I don't know that I've ever even heard of reverse issues. Ring gear rivets, definitely, but not reverse, haha.

Also, I wouldn't let that stop me from getting another mk3. You could swap out the transmission in about 2 hours.

Either way, I would definitely say to go for it for the cabrio. A manual 2.0 won't be the fastest car in the world, but it'll run forever. :thumbup:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Stromaluski said:


> 2.0 mk3s use the same transmission as any mk1 or mk2. I've had a bunch of them (mk1, 2, and 3) and haven't had issues with reverse? I don't know that I've ever even heard of reverse issues. Ring gear rivets, definitely, but not reverse, haha.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't let that stop me from getting another mk3. You could swap out the transmission in about 2 hours.
> 
> Either way, I would definitely say to go for it for the cabrio. A manual 2.0 won't be the fastest car in the world, but it'll run forever.


It will be a decent buy, but you're wrong about using the same trans as mk1, 2s. Mk3 uses a O2A while the previous generations used different versions of the O2O. There's a difference.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

dviking mk2 said:


> It will be a decent buy, but you're wrong about using the same trans as mk1, 2s. Mk3 uses a O2A while the previous generations used different versions of the O2O. There's a difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


ABA mk3s use an 020. TDI and VR6 mk3s use an 02A.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

dviking mk2 said:


> It will be a decent buy, but you're wrong about using the same trans as mk1, 2s. Mk3 uses a O2A while the previous generations used different versions of the O2O. There's a difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


O2A was a cable shift (all mk2 + mk3 Golf and GTI 2.0 were mechanical linkage) and has a different shifter box, pedal cluster, hydro slave instead of cable. its a huge undertaking swapping an o2A into a mk3.

To swap an 02J would be even more difficult as you'd have to account for the transmission mount that is intended to bolt to the mk4 frame rail and mk3's trans mount bolts to the subframe.

02A came in Corrado G60 and Passat 16v in the states. VR6 came with an O2A as well but they have a different bell housing than 4cyl cars.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

As a longtime mk3 owner no idea what the reverse gear issue is? That sounds like user error by people who dont know how to drive stick or just beat the crap out of everything.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

A.Wilder said:


> As a longtime mk3 owner no idea what the reverse gear issue is? That sounds like user error by people who dont know how to drive stick or just beat the crap out of everything.


I've driven plenty of stick cars and owned several and have never had any transmission issues in any car besides my mk3. IIRC the issue was that the gear selector in reverse can be a bit vague and you end up letting the clutch out with it not 100% in gear and it just eats the gear up. Then you start having a loud clacking in reverse and then one day it just shatters and you have no more reverse gear.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Bumped into something totally off my radar.

These things are cheap too.

I think they're pretty neat.

Eagle Summit Wagon.

:
https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/cto/d/saint-petersburg-1995-eagle-summit/7103913108.html
:


















Also sold here as:

Mitsubishi Expo LRV
Plymouth Colt Vista

Stock form is good enough for a practical miniwagon, but temptation certainly exists to create a 4G63T Hyper Sports Gear R clone.


























Although sleeper mode would be pretty cool too.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

elite.mafia said:


> I've driven plenty of stick cars and owned several and have never had any transmission issues in any car besides my mk3. IIRC the issue was that the gear selector in reverse can be a bit vague and you end up letting the clutch out with it not 100% in gear and it just eats the gear up. Then you start having a loud clacking in reverse and then one day it just shatters and you have no more reverse gear.


I never had any issues with losing reverse in any VW. However double pumping the clutch quickly became a habit before selecting reverse. 

Also when I first started driving VWs for some reason I felt I had to really jam the gearshift down before selecting reverse and that wasn't the case. I learned over the years the gentler you treated shifting the more you were rewarded.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/morrisville-2004-bmw-e46-325it-5-speed/7111905050.html


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

r_fostoria said:


> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/morrisville-2004-bmw-e46-325it-5-speed/7111905050.html


That's a good looking car!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

There is zero chance I would pay 9 grand for that thing. Thats insane.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Smooremin said:


> There is zero chance I would pay 9 grand for that thing. Thats insane.


Seriously


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

What's up with the hatch spoiler on the driver's side being detached? Looks like I could peel it right off.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Smooremin said:


> There is zero chance I would pay 9 grand for that thing. Thats insane.


The wagon tax is real. I REALLY wanted a wagon when I was last car shipping, but there was no way to justify paying double over a similar condition sedan of the same model.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> There is zero chance I would pay 9 grand for that thing. Thats insane.


For real.

If it were at 76,000 miles and perfect I could see it hitting 8-9k on BaT, no way on CL though. And not from me.

Especially with 170,xxx miles.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

lots of exclusivity for 19k. And it's manual so no failing early style F1 transmission failures.

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-maserati-gt-2005/7114192769.html










I love these depreciation monsters. asking 6.5k
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/durham-rare-2004-mercedes-clk-55-amg/7111924415.html









And trying to figure out the plate? dumb savvy? dave mathews band savvy?


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

A.Wilder said:


> lots of exclusivity for 19k. And it's manual so no failing early style F1 transmission failures.
> 
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-maserati-gt-2005/7114192769.html
> 
> ...


Wow. Wow to both.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

A.Wilder said:


> And trying to figure out the plate? dumb savvy? dave mathews band savvy?


Daimler Mercedes-Benz


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

t_white said:


> None of my previous mk3's had that reverse gear issue. I do second the general notion of staying away from mk3's though as they are terrible cars


One of mine did but I tossed it in to reverse and dumped the clutch due to me being short with someone being an ******* in a parking lot. I replaced it with a short ratio 1-4 with diesel 5th and LSD built trans and never looked back.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Baja Turbo 5 speed

https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/d/columbia-falls-baja-turbo-5spd-05/7114792905.html


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

A.Wilder said:


> And trying to figure out the plate? dumb savvy? dave mathews band savvy?


Look at the sticker bottom right on the window - it's definitely Dave Matthews Band. Although I guess he may think he's a really clever guy by doubling it as 'Duke Men's Basketball'...


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

PoorHouse said:


> Baja Turbo 5 speed
> 
> https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/d/columbia-falls-baja-turbo-5spd-05/7114792905.html


Thats cheap for that car. For a car that didn't sell real well people pay out the tail for them when they come up.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

A.Wilder said:


> And trying to figure out the plate? dumb savvy? dave mathews band savvy?


A personalized license plate is no longer a personalized plate if you have to decipher the license plate. At this point it just looks like a bunch of random letters.

That is my theory on personalized license plates.

Maybe for my next personalized license plate I'll pick some randoms letters just to mess with people.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

PoorHouse said:


> Baja Turbo 5 speed
> 
> https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/d/columbia-falls-baja-turbo-5spd-05/7114792905.html


Wow, holy sh*t that's cheap.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Wow, holy sh*t that's cheap.


Even with 190k miles?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Baja turbo owner...looking for something more modest? Wtf does that even mean.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

PoorHouse said:


> Baja Turbo 5 speed
> 
> https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/d/columbia-falls-baja-turbo-5spd-05/7114792905.html


"Rare matching ARE topper included for $1000 extra" :laugh:



That is one stupid way to sell something.



"Hi, I'm here to buy your car with a rare accessory that only fits that particular car."

"Of course. That's a thousand dollars extra."

"Nah, I don't want it. Take it off, or throw it in for free. Take it off and you can keep it."

"Hell, man what would I do with it?"

"......Beats me... Not my problem.. How about if I buy the car with it, and save you the trouble of keeping it? OK? Would you take $5500?"

"Damn, I guess so. You sure are a great negotiator!"


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

A.Wilder said:


> Baja turbo owner...looking for something more modest? Wtf does that even mean.


It’s not great on gas, even if stock. If that’s the one I’m thinking of I’m pretty sure it came from NorCal not too long ago. I’ll have to do some digging on IG.


----------



## zmt2 (Aug 4, 2016)

A.Wilder said:


> Baja turbo owner...looking for something more modest? Wtf does that even mean.


yeah, that's a head scratcher. 

Just in to say that bed topper is... really incongruous with the rest of that baja. It offends me on a deep level. 

Also if I was juuuust a tiny bit dumber I'd jump on that maser GT. I'd probably own a GranTurismo if they ever offered them in 3 pedals. that example looks like it's priced great for what you get, probably wouldn't lose much when you go to sell assuming you don't get reamed on maintenance.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

zmt2 said:


> yeah, that's a head scratcher.
> 
> Just in to say that bed topper is... really incongruous with the rest of that baja. It offends me on a deep level.
> .


How so?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

My only problem with the bed topper is at that point, you might as well just get an Outback :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Pizza Cat said:


> My only problem with the bed topper is at that point, you might as well just get an Outback :laugh:


With the size of the bed in the Baja, you are probably right. You wouldn't even be able to fit a bike in the back with the topper in place. At least with an Outback, you could probably fit a bike inside with the rear seats folded.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

It is pretty much a pointless car. It never had the cult following of the Brat. Plus it is ugly...like Aztek ugly.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

spockcat said:


> With the size of the bed in the Baja, you are probably right. You wouldn't even be able to fit a bike in the back with the topper in place. At least with an Outback, you could probably fit a bike inside with the rear seats folded.


i don't recall if it was standard or an optional accessory, but my dads baja had a fold out thing to extend the bed. Put the gate down, flip the extender over, and it would help contain whatever was in the back. pretty sure a big with the front tire removed would fit just fine.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

A.Wilder said:


> i don't recall if it was standard or an optional accessory, but my dads baja had a fold out thing to extend the bed. Put the gate down, flip the extender over, and it would help contain whatever was in the back. pretty sure a big with the front tire removed would fit just fine.


Yeah the bed extender accessory was awesome. My dad had an 03 when it was new, and the bed extender actually made the bed useful. I always thought it was cool that the license place holder would pop out and down so you could drive with the bed gate down and still see the plate.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/burlington-2019-vw-alltrack-golf-wagon/7110424621.html

Seems like a decent deal on what seems to be a rear combo. White/Marrakesh Interior/Manual


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/burlington-2019-vw-alltrack-golf-wagon/7110424621.html
> 
> Seems like a decent deal on what seems to be a rear combo. White/Marrakesh Interior/Manual


manual 
turbo
AWD
wagon


nice

(on a side note, these 1.8T motors only make 168 HP? da fuk


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

1979 Rolls Royce for $10k? From a "dealer"? Just look at that two-tone color!

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/stop-in-or-call-us-for-more-information/7115643149.html



> Stop In or Call Us for More Information on Our 1979 Rolls Royce Silver Shadow 2 with 45202 Miles.
> 
> Color: Gold GOLD on Chocolate Leather
> Engine: 6.2 8 CYLINDER
> ...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Omega360 said:


> 1979 Rolls Royce for $10k? From a "dealer"? Just look at that two-tone color!
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/stop-in-or-call-us-for-more-information/7115643149.html



Puke green and poop brown. What a great color combo :screwy:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

elite.mafia said:


> Puke green and poop brown. What a great color combo :screwy:


Don't be so proletariat. The posh would know the spec read 'metallic ejecta' and 'polished faeces'.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Would you like one house of dissected MK4s?

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/182693749470090/


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

That place has got to smell like crayons :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That's pretty awesome. Might be a good time to invest in crack-free dashes. :laugh:


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

r_fostoria said:


> Would you like one house of dissected MK4s?


I am in need of some interior mk4 parts, thanks for the listing. :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BlackMiata said:


> I am in need of some interior mk4 parts, thanks for the listing.


What parts do you need? I'm parting a mk4.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Omega360 said:


> 1979 Rolls Royce for $10k? From a "dealer"? Just look at that two-tone color!
> 
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ctd/d/stop-in-or-call-us-for-more-information/7115643149.html


Wow! For ten grand, that's a great car to use in a rapper's video, with a huge crash and ball of fire at the end for shock value (if anyone takes my advice, I want a producer's credit). 

Otherwise, that just screams "money pit." After a certain age or mileage milestone, those Rollers' ongoing maintenance and service needs will start burning through your wallet with distressing frequency... But hey, what a ride while it lasted! For only ten Gs, why the hell not... :laugh:


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

boogetyboogety said:


> Wow! For ten grand, that's a great car to use in a rapper's video, with a huge crash and ball of fire at the end for shock value (if anyone takes my advice, I want a producer's credit).
> 
> Otherwise, that just screams "money pit." After a certain age or mileage milestone, those Rollers' ongoing maintenance and service needs will start burning through your wallet with distressing frequency... But hey, what a ride while it lasted! For only ten Gs, why the hell not...


Those old ones are much easier to work on than you think

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Interesting...

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/belle-mead-1993-lotus-esprit-turbo-se/7115590111.html


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

Here's something you don't see every day: a 1989 JDM Nissan Cima, in what appears to be very good shape.










https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/fort-washington-1989-nissan-cima-jdm/7102729834.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

dts said:


> Here's something you don't see every day: a 1989 JDM Nissan Cima, in what appears to be very good shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool. Always liked those lines, very reminiscent of jaguar, imo.

And its pillarless :drool:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Don't see these every day.










https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/cto/d/framingham-1989-merkur-xr4ti/7115204631.html

BMW 528 con Manuel










https://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/cto/d/andover-2000-bmw-528it/7113626083.html

Low mileage Clownshoe










https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/cto/d/cummaquid-2001-bmw-z3-coupe-45k-miles/7110968241.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Not CL.
But dayum.
I found it on import monster.

https://www.kurumaerabi.com/usedcar/detail/7231-1603/

Mazda Cosmo
AP

Model year
1976
Mileage
31,763 km
Mileage	31,763 km
Mission	5-speed manual (MT)


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Does that even have power steering?

Was it stored in a musuem?


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

*2011 Saab 9-5 6-speed - $11900 (Chicago)*

Bit of a unicorn. 6mt NG 9-5.


















https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/chicago-2011-saab-speed/7101834860.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

simple said:


> It is pretty much a pointless car. It never had the cult following of the Brat. Plus it is ugly...like Aztek ugly.


That's were you're wrong, buddy. It was just a decade ahead of it's time, now everyone has crew cab trucks with manlet sized beds. 



Skycart said:


> Bit of a unicorn. 6mt NG 9-5.


Definitely. Only 900 or so made. 


Makes you wonder how many manual Buick Regals (non GS) and Veranos with 6 speeds are out there.



simple said:


> Does that even have power steering?
> 
> Was it stored in a musuem?


I'd assume not, as PS was an option on RX7s well into the FC generation. 



elite.mafia said:


> manual
> turbo
> AWD
> wagon
> ...


The 1.8 is better than the 1.4s that VW decided to replace it with :screwy:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

88c900t said:


> elite.mafia said:
> 
> 
> > manual
> ...


The 1.4t only replaced the fwd non alltrack. The 4mo Alltrack always had the 1.8t. they primarily use different variations of 2.0ts anyway. 

Tiguan 2.0t
Atlas/CS 2.0t/3.6
Arteon 2.0t
Passat 2.0t
Golf 1.4t/2.0t
Jetta 1.4t/2.0t


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm slacking. I need to do a mega post again.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

BRealistic said:


>


This reminds me: I've been meaning to start a thread about wheel bolt to spoke patterns that bother me...

Good looking wheel though, and a very cool car. :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Not CL.
> But dayum.
> I found it on import monster.
> 
> ...


Worst. Cosmo. Ever.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Even a terrible Cosmo is still pretty fkn cool.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Everytime I see a Mazda Cosmo, it makes me want one. Doesn't matter what generation, they're always cool.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

I've abstained from looking at CL since I bought 3 cars in the last 11 months. 



Stromaluski said:


> Everytime I see a Mazda Cosmo, it makes me want one. Doesn't matter what generation, they're always cool.


The early 90s gen has to be one of the most beautiful cars of that era, ever. And I'm sure the 3 rotor 20b isn't difficult to find parts for at all.


That import dealer in Virginia had a few for 12-16 grand (all 13B models).


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

In black, with those BBS--HNNNGGGG.

Can you manual swap a Cosmo? Seems like the automagic would take any fun away from the three rotor.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Numbersix said:


> In black, with those BBS--HNNNGGGG.
> 
> My RX7 vert had those exact BBSs', I actually still have a spare.
> 
> Can you manual swap a Cosmo? Seems like the automagic would take any fun away from the three rotor.


I mean, If I had Jay Leno levels of money, space and time I'd swap an FD 13b TT and manual into one. The twin rotor in the Cosmo is a different variant, but it's the same exact longblock etc... I'd keep a triple stock for historical authenticity because I care about that. (Ignore my modded Skyline)


I was also surprised how cheap Centurys are. 8-9K for what is in essence a Japanese Rolls Royce. 

https://www.duncanimports.com/wholesale-used-inventory/index.htm?make=Toyota&model=Century&sortBy=internetPrice+asc&


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

If I had an old skool Century like that, I'd wear nothing but black suits with white shirts, skinny black ties, a black fedora, and black wrap-around shades. Every. Damn. Day.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I hate to admit I dont really know what this is but it looks kind of cool.

1994 Nissan Gloria










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/laconia-1994-nissan-gloria/7120837113.html


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> I hate to admit I dont really know what this is but it looks kind of cool.
> 
> 1994 Nissan Gloria
> 
> ...


Hot


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

dayton.craigslist.org/west-alexandria-1990-crown-victoria/7116785049.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Blacking out most of the chrome is an improvement.

Chopping off the top, meh, it was just a 4 door anyway.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

This is only 25 minutes from me and it's oh so tempting. I've only started delving into learning more about older Alfa models, I know only what's on Wikipedia. The Milano is an interesting one: RWD, 50/50 weight distribution through mounting the transaxle in the rear, *inboard* rear brakes. This Platinum trim has the lesser-powered 2.5-liter 6-cylinder, but it also came standard with a limited-slip differential. Some rust on the rear wheel lip. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/645611619569991/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Extremely nice condition XJ6, beautiful spec, same MY as myself. Would buy.










https://palmsprings.craigslist.org/ctd/d/cathedral-city-1984-jaguar-xj6-sedan/7117567923.html


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

Goddamn










https://maine.craigslist.org/ctd/d/lincoln-1985-pontiac-fiero-gt/7122977978.html


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> This is only 25 minutes from me and it's oh so tempting. I've only started delving into learning more about older Alfa models, I know only what's on Wikipedia. The Milano is an interesting one: RWD, 50/50 weight distribution through mounting the transaxle in the rear, *inboard* rear brakes. This Platinum trim has the lesser-powered 2.5-liter 6-cylinder, but it also came standard with a limited-slip differential. Some rust on the rear wheel lip.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/645611619569991/



I'd like to get a Milano or GTV6 some day.

$3500 for this rusty non-runner seems way to high.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

How about a non-hellcat Gladiator for $124k? People are nuts. :screwy:

https://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/d/spring-brook-2020-jeep-gladiator-64l/7111636450.html



> •9,XXX Miles
> •6.4L V8 Hemi Professionally Installed by America’s Most Wanted 4X4
> •Custom 3.5” exhaust
> •Cold air intake and ecu tune
> ...


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Skycart said:


> Bit of a unicorn. 6mt NG 9-5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know these even existed, cool find.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> I'd like to get a Milano or GTV6 some day.
> 
> $3500 for this rusty non-runner seems way to high.


Agreed on both points. I have always loved these cars. 

I think you'd be wise to spend a little more for a better car in this case.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> I hate to admit I dont really know what this is but it looks kind of cool.
> 
> 1994 Nissan Gloria
> 
> ...


Glad I don't have money right now. Want a Cedric/Gloria of that gen soooo bad.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

I used to get a boner for these in my early teens. Haven't seen one if forever nor in this condition. 

https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/d/tulsa-1997-mitsubishi-eclipse-gs-turbo/7119415658.html


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

Does anyone in Texas want to make a dumb decision? I’m happy to enable :laugh:

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/d/valley-view-1989-jaguar-xj6-xj40-vanden/7122066702.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Chris_V said:


> Glad I don't have money right now. Want a Cedric/Gloria of that gen soooo bad.


Is that car actually something completely different than the Infiniti offerings back then?
With less ridiculously sized wheels, it would look really good.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Is that car actually something completely different than the Infiniti offerings back then?
> With less ridiculously sized wheels, it would look really good.


Yeah, it's a full size RWD sedan with really clean looks and the turbo V6. I really love the way it looks. vs the Q45. The later iterations became the Infiniti M35.


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

I bought a manual wagon after finding it on this thread, maybe someone else will, too:





























https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/herndon-low-miles-2002-jetta-vr6/7115541641.html


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

Nissan Pulsar GTIR:
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/annandale-nissan-pulsar-gtir/7121188136.html


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

VWAudiRally said:


> I bought a manual wagon after finding it on this thread, maybe someone else will, too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

I searched on "manual" "RWD" and <$5000. Imagine my surprise when I got this as an option:










with this title: *Mitsubishi - Eclipse 2003 GT - $850 *

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/lutherville-timonium-mitsubishi-eclipse/7118033779.html


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Veedubgti said:


> Goddamn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I imagine you could easily double your money putting this on BAT.


----------



## Hofmeister Kink (Oct 14, 2011)

2001 VW Eurovan MV w/52K miles

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/wake-forest-2001-vw-volkswagen-eurovan/7122019745.html


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

DubyaV said:


> Does anyone in Texas want to make a dumb decision? I’m happy to enable :laugh:
> 
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/d/valley-view-1989-jaguar-xj6-xj40-vanden/7122066702.html


 That's tempting and within 20 miles. I don't think I could stand to park it in the driveway, it would never look that pretty again. It would be a great road tripper.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PZ said:


> That's tempting and within 20 miles. I don't think I could stand to park it in the driveway, it would never look that pretty again. It would be a great road tripper.


Honestly, older Jaguar XJ sedans and XJS coupes just have a look.
It would be nice to take one and replace the drivetrain/electronics with something like a modern 5.0 Mustang.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Honestly, older Jaguar XJ sedans and XJS coupes just have a look.
> It would be nice to take one and replace the drivetrain/electronics with something like a modern 5.0 Mustang.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Samba Find.










https://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=2368315


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

This is pretty sweet, a Skyline R32 GTS-4 which is just a GTS-T (like my car) but with AWD. Same 215 HP RB20-DET. This one is even an excellent price all things considered, Nice ones go for 16-19K. Don't be fooled into thinking this is representitive of R32s though, most are rough or modded+overpriced. This is a 15K car. 

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/ctd/d/oakland-jdm-1993-nissan-skyline-r32-gts/7118715984.html










But this is even better, a Pulsar GTiR which has an SR20 turbo and AWD. Massive power for such a small car.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/san-jose-nissan-pulsar-gtir/7115241606.html












PZ said:


> I imagine you could easily double your money putting this on BAT.


Nope. It isn't even worth the asking price.


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

74K mile 850 CSi in Hellrot, too bad the pics ain't that great. https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/ctd/d/miami-1994-bmw-850csi-rare-1-of-225/7123928901.html

































964 in Viola Blue with sunroof delete: https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/ctd/d/miami-1991-porsche-viola-blue-metallic/7122211626.html

































'71 Lotus Europa looking so lonely and forgotten: https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/torrance-rare-1971-lotus-europa/7120984734.html


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*1992 Volvo 240DL 71,000 Miles*

Yo, this is _clean_! 

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/riverside-1992-volvo-240-dl-71xxx-miles/7122689466.html


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I had a chubby from that purple Japanese 911 and then you posted that Volvo. Filet mignon to a Big Mac.

(It is well preserved for a swedish toaster)


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

simple said:


> I had a chubby from that purple Japanese 911 and then you posted that Volvo. Filet mignon to a Big Mac.
> 
> (It is well preserved for a swedish toaster)


Really surprising too, given how harsh Chicago winters can be. :snowcool:


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

88c900t said:


> Nope. It isn't even worth the asking price.


 That does not matter to BAT, people are nuts for low mileage older cars.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

kraut_pauer79 said:


> 74K mile 850 CSi


...yet no engine bay pic? :sly:


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

Buickboy92 said:


> Yo, this is _clean_!  https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/riverside-1992-volvo-240-dl-71xxx-miles/7122689466.html


That's crazy, because I also came across this earlier, and didn't know if it was worth posting. I prefer it just slightly more than that lovely black brick:

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/fountain-valley-1988-volvo-wagon-rare-5/7122303960.html




















kiznarsh said:


> ...yet no engine bay pic? :sly:


The feeling of being robbed by the omission of even one piece of S70B56 porn was palpable.


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

*1997 Lexus LX450 with Lockers Super Clean Featured on Doug Demuro $20K*

Also in the OC:


> 1997 80 Series Lexus LX450 Land Cruiser. One of the cleanest you will find. I am the 2nd owner. Lived it's entire life in Orange County. Original owners were a wealthy family in South OC and owned the truck for 21 years. Serviced for most of its life at Lexus of Mission Viejo. All original other than front seats being refurbished in Napa Leather. Paint/clear coat is in excellent condition aside from fading only on roof. Interior is immaculate. 0 accidents with a clean title in hand. This is a stock original truck with no modifications. OEM Lexus/Toyota parts have only been used through out it's life. The truck was recently featured on Doug Demuro's Youtube Channel (instant Cred at Cars and Coffee!!) The review is linked below. Current Mileage is 167,000. Runs and Drives Like New. Zero corrosion of any kind.


https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/costa-mesa-1997-lexus-lx450-with/7125818585.html


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

This is one ugly 911...











https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/rosedale-1977-porsche-911s-targa/7121873273.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

kraut_pauer79 said:


> That's crazy, because I also came across this earlier, and didn't know if it was worth posting. I prefer it just slightly more than that lovely black brick:
> 
> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/fountain-valley-1988-volvo-wagon-rare-5/7122303960.html


Love the "Invest in Durable Goods" ad to go along with it. Perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2 doors said:


> This is one ugly 911...


Sanded getting ready for paint?
It said has the original bumpers still.
How hard would it be to make it looks stock again?










911s always seemed to have a significant number of owners always trying to make it look like a newer example.
Spend big bucks for what?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Sanded getting ready for paint?
> It said has the original bumpers still.
> How hard would it be to make it looks stock again?


They painted the damn Targa top even. :banghead: Sure it can be replaced but why? And the engine in the car is a 4 cylinder VW engine. Obviously the original engine is trashed beyond what the owner can afford. Being a Targa, it isn't even a good basis for a race car.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> They painted the damn Targa top even. :banghead: Sure it can be replaced but why? And the engine in the car is a 4 cylinder VW engine. Obviously the original engine is trashed beyond what the owner can afford. Being a Targa, it isn't even a good basis for a race car.






> I have the original Porsche engine fully rebuilt (have crate to set in for transport)


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

I am not sure I would trust the quality of the rebuild on that, given the other signs.

Looks like a 'can of worms'



Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

philf1fan2 said:


> I am not sure I would trust the quality of the rebuild on that, given the other signs.
> 
> Looks like a 'can of worms'


Seriously. Why would you go through the trouble of putting in a VW engine in if you have a rebuilt Porsche engine ready to go in?


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

Not of Craigslist, but still...

https://letgo.onelink.me/O2PG?pid=af_app_invites&c=product-detail-share&af_siteid=web&af_channel=link&position=top&af_dp=letgo://products/5321a749-f315-4a08-a9eb-a5ab6e146cb5&utm_medium=link&utm_source=web&utm_campaign=product-detail-share&af_sub4=top&af_web_dp=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.letgo.com%2Fen-us%2Fi%2F2005-volvo-v70-r_5321a749-f315-4a08-a9eb-a5ab6e146cb5&af_channel=link&utm_source=web&utm_campaign=product-detail-share&utm_content=button_top

2005 Volvo V70R that needs some work. Could be cool or could be a money pit. Not sure what the owner is talking about the the "clutch" going on an automatic.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

JUSTAGL said:


> Not of Craigslist, but still...
> 
> https://letgo.onelink.me/O2PG?pid=af_app_invites&c=product-detail-share&af_siteid=web&af_channel=link&position=top&af_dp=letgo://products/5321a749-f315-4a08-a9eb-a5ab6e146cb5&utm_medium=link&utm_source=web&utm_campaign=product-detail-share&af_sub4=top&af_web_dp=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.letgo.com%2Fen-us%2Fi%2F2005-volvo-v70-r_5321a749-f315-4a08-a9eb-a5ab6e146cb5&af_channel=link&utm_source=web&utm_campaign=product-detail-share&utm_content=button_top
> 
> 2005 Volvo V70R that needs some work. Could be cool or could be a money pit. Not sure what the owner is talking about the the "clutch" going on an automatic.


Automatics can slip.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Sometimes you'll see a 912-6 for sale, but I think this is the first 911-4 I've seen. :laugh:



2 doors said:


> This is one ugly 911...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

A.Wilder said:


> Automatics can slip.


I get that, it's just a weird way to say it.

Owner says, "Clutch failure. Will start, but can't move. Taking offers."

I'm tempted to offer $500. Could probably make my money back in parts if it's too far gone to fix.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Seriously. Why would you go through the trouble of putting in a VW engine in if you have a rebuilt Porsche engine ready to go in?


Was it way cheaper to swap in a VW engine than rebuild the Porsch flat six?
That would be my guess why they did that originally, then later got the original engine rebuilt.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> Sometimes you'll see a 912-6 for sale, but I think this is the first 911-4 I've seen. :laugh:


And using a VW engine! It's like he backdated his '77 911S to a '76 912E but with a weaker motor. Poor thing, time has not been kind to this car. Ugh, just have to wash that nasty taste out of my mouth with an image of what that car once looked like


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Was it way cheaper to swap in a VW engine than rebuild the Porsch flat six?
> That would be my guess why they did that originally, then later got the original engine rebuilt.


Unproven that the original "rebuild" actually works. And he's asking $19K for that heap. I think the owner had grand visions of restoring this thing, got in over head head financially, and maybe technically. And now he's trying find a sucker to take this heap off of his hands. God speed to anyone willing to try...


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Seabird said:


> Unproven that the original "rebuild" actually works. And he's asking $19K for that heap. I think the owner had grand visions of restoring this thing, got in over head head financially, and maybe technically. And now he's trying find a sucker to take this heap off of his hands. God speed to anyone willing to try...


For $19K and maybe $30-40K to unpimp ze auto, you'll have a $30K car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> And using a VW engine! It's like he backdated his '77 911S to a '76 912E but with a weaker motor. Poor thing, time has not been kind to this car. Ugh, just have to wash that nasty taste out of my mouth with an image of what that car once looked like


What do they get for a nice set of Fuchs wheels these days?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

spockcat said:


> What do they get for a nice set of Fuchs wheels these days?


Quick search on CL shows a set nearby for $1,250 for five wheels. Assuming they just need cosmetic reconditioning that's not bad.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/pts/d/dearing-porsche-fuch-alloys/7114107289.html


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Seabird said:


> Unproven that the original "rebuild" actually works. And he's asking $19K for that heap. I think the owner had grand visions of restoring this thing, got in over head head financially, and maybe technically. And now he's trying find a sucker to take this heap off of his hands. God speed to anyone willing to try...





chucchinchilla said:


> For $19K and maybe $30-40K to unpimp ze auto, you'll have a $30K car.


Could be an OK buy at $10k. It would be kinda fun to save and bring it back to driver status.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> Quick search on CL shows a set nearby for $1,250 for five wheels. Assuming they just need cosmetic reconditioning that's not bad.
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/pts/d/dearing-porsche-fuch-alloys/7114107289.html


Those would be for an earlier 911. A 1977 911S came with 15x6 wheels or even 16x6.5. A good set on BAT would be between $3000-$4500: https://bringatrailer.com/search/fuchs/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I know I'm beating a dead horse here but speaking of '77 911S Targas, look what's local here on CL. Beautiful example in a rare but pretty color. All this for only $13,500 more than the basket case. 










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/cto/d/capitola-1977-porsche-911-targa/7116145970.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


> Quick search on CL shows a set nearby for $1,250 for five wheels. Assuming they just need cosmetic reconditioning that's not bad.
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/pts/d/dearing-porsche-fuch-alloys/7114107289.html


That's still a fuching lot.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> I know I'm beating a dead horse here but speaking of '77 911S Targas, look what's local here on CL. Beautiful example in a rare but pretty color. All this for only $13,500 more than the basket case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given that it has the right wheels, the difference is more like $10k. Clearly this is a far better '77 911S Targa than the crappy one in Baltimore.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

JUSTAGL said:


>


Volvo girl?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Price is a bit high imo.
But it's getting quite hard to find these like this (low miles, excellent cond and zero rust southernish car, unmodified)
Cloth interior looks cheap though.
I guess that was one of the complaints on the MS6 back then if you went base model.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/521366515485345/



> Driven 129,111 miles
> Manual transmission
> Exterior color: White · Interior color: Black
> Fuel type: Gasoline
> ...


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> I know I'm beating a dead horse here but speaking of '77 911S Targas, look what's local here on CL. Beautiful example in a rare but pretty color. All this for only $13,500 more than the basket case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This car definitely presents itself well. 

I am concerned about the old style air conditioning compressor (York?), which appears to be completely disconnected. I am guessing that is not cheap or easy to fix. 

:beer:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

chucchinchilla said:


> '77 911S Targa


I've mentioned it before but I really think I'm gonna end up with a Targa once I make the Cayman ==> air-cooled 911 transition. A Guards Red with black Fuchs was the poster on my wall growing up, but I can't remember which year...probably mid-80s.

On one hand, the side profile of the coupe is undeniably iconic, but being in LA, I could really take advantage of driving it with the top off pretty often. I wouldn't drive it in the rare rain storm and even if the top leaked a bit during a wash, it wouldn't bother me, just like with the MR2.

I wouldn't track it so not concerned about reduced body rigidity.

Quick search on BaT results and guess what? My *poster car* is still available!


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Price is a bit high imo.
> But it's getting quite hard to find these like this (low miles, excellent cond and zero rust southernish car, unmodified)
> Cloth interior looks cheap though.
> I guess that was one of the complaints on the MS6 back then if you went base model.
> ...


I've always loved these, if not for the engine problems I've wouldve owned one. And they are all rusty up here in Wississippi.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

kiznarsh said:


> I've mentioned it before but I really think I'm gonna end up with a Targa once I make the Cayman ==> air-cooled 911 transition. A Guards Red with black Fuchs was the poster on my wall growing up, but I can't remember which year...probably mid-80s.
> 
> On one hand, the side profile of the coupe is undeniably iconic, but being in LA, I could really take advantage of driving it with the top off pretty often. I wouldn't drive it in the rare rain storm and even if the top leaked a bit during a wash, it wouldn't bother me, just like with the MR2.
> 
> ...


Did the targa come with a whale tail from the factory? I think it looks horrible, imo.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Idk how anyone can pass up this historic opportunity.

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/wendell-1970-ford-100/7127201999.html



> 1970 ford f100
> fuel:*gas
> title status:*clean
> transmission:*manual
> ...


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

kiznarsh said:


> I've mentioned it before but I really think I'm gonna end up with a Targa once I make the Cayman ==> air-cooled 911 transition.


Would also 100% take that gen air cooled in the Targa over the coupe.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Dont see these very often.



> Up for sale is my much loved but rarely used Panoz GTS, Chassis #35. I purchased this for HPDEs thinking I could get rid of my street car and would spend more time at track events. Life & work got in the way and the Panoz has been sitting. I also miss having a street car to blast around in. This is NOT a Road Atlanta school car.
> 
> The previous owner had sent the car back to the Panoz factory and it was gone through from end to end including a full mechanical restoration, fresh body panels, and paint. The original owner decided that the original 450 HP Ford 351 was not enough motor, so it was converted to the current configuration. I have had it on the track once at VIR and put 2.5 hours on it.
> 
> ...


https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/raleigh-panoz-gts-racecar-off-road-use/7126143555.html


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

A.Wilder said:


> Did the targa come with a whale tail from the factory? I think it looks horrible, imo.


Agreed. Also the cabriolet looks better without the wing.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

88c900t said:


> I've always loved these, if not for the engine problems I've wouldve owned one. And they are all rusty up here in Wississippi.


The only serious engine issue was if you got on boost at really low rpm at high speed (low rpm 5t/6th gear pull with mods and upped boost) = bent conrods.
I guess it could happen stock, but I don't recall seeing that story.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> Did the targa come with a whale tail from the factory? I think it looks horrible, imo.


None of the 911s from that vintage came with a rear spoiler as standard. My father started buying 911s in 1976 and running them in PCA events all over the northeast region and beyond. He only stopped in 1990 when he passed away from cancer. He did own a couple of mid 1980s 930s. Those came a large spoiler for the intercooler.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> Idk how anyone can pass up this historic opportunity.
> 
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/wendell-1970-ford-100/7127201999.html


I see your F100 and raise you a *B*100. Mexcan market only IIRC.


















https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/stockton-1975-ford-b100/7127770914.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

kiznarsh said:


> I've mentioned it before but I really think I'm gonna end up with a Targa once I make the Cayman ==> air-cooled 911 transition. A Guards Red with black Fuchs was the poster on my wall growing up, but I can't remember which year...probably mid-80s.
> 
> On one hand, the side profile of the coupe is undeniably iconic, but being in LA, I could really take advantage of driving it with the top off pretty often. I wouldn't drive it in the rare rain storm and even if the top leaked a bit during a wash, it wouldn't bother me, just like with the MR2.
> 
> I wouldn't track it so not concerned about reduced body rigidity.


I'm actually in the same boat as I'd also like one of those as my next Porsche, except mine has to be a June '84 build like myself. I think it would be cool to have the car be exactly my age.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> I'm actually in the same boat as I'd also like one of those as my next Porsche, except mine has to be a June '84 build like myself. I think it would be cool to have the car be exactly my age.


Yeah but the porsche will always age better


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> Yeah but the porsche will always age better


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh man. I love these old Impalas. :heart:

sfbay.craigslist.org/sacramento-1964-impala


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> I see your F100 and raise you a *B*100. Mexcan market only IIRC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats... that's actually pretty cool. If i was gonna live in a truck/van down by the river and poop in bags this would the vehicle for me.


I don't think i've ever seen one of these in person.

1982 porsche 924 turbo
https://columbia.craigslist.org/cto/d/state-park-1982-porsche-924-turbo-931/7126331487.html

And only $2800? seems reasonable based simply on the photos. of course it could have hidden terminal problems that would make $2800 seem like an outrageous price too.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> I see your F100 and raise you a *B*100. Mexcan market only IIRC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is definitely an interesting vehicle, but there is less here than one would expect. These were very austere trucks. Examples:
1. This has NO air conditioning.
2. This appears to have no heater, which was common in México vehicles of that era. The heater was optional.
3. The 302 V8 was probably optional. Most Mexican Ford trucks of that era had a 240 inline 6-cylinder.
4. Vinyl seats and rubber floors were standard. Carpet could have been added later.
5. This probably has manual steering (note the large steering wheel). 
6. No side marker lights at the rear; not required in México.
7. The 4-speed manual was a heavy duty transmission, with an ultra low non-synchronized first gear.

It will be interesting to see if someone buys it at the asking price of $12,000.

:beer:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> It will be interesting to see if someone buys it at the asking price of $12,000.
> 
> :beer:


What is one of these worth down in Mexico? Also how much does a mint, low mileage mid 90's Vocho go for down there?


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

chucchinchilla said:


> I see your F100 and raise you a *B*100. Mexcan market only IIRC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have expat friends both in León and Guanajuato (what a beautiful city!) whom we visit, oh, at most once or twice a year, although 2020 has been our longest stay-at-home-cowering-in-fear year ever... But we do see some weird and wonderful vehicles down in Mexico. I'm not 100% sure I've ever seen this exact vehicle, but there are a ton of bizarre (to us) OEM cars and trucks down there that I've seen nowhere else in the world... And many of them are in much better shape than this one. _Twelve grand? _ We may need to start importing strange old stuff from down there if crazy wealthy people start throwing barrels of money at this kind of stuff... :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> This is definitely an interesting vehicle, but there is less here than one would expect. These were very austere trucks. Examples:
> 1. This has NO air conditioning.
> 2. This appears to have no heater, which was common in México vehicles of that era. The heater was optional.
> 3. The 302 V8 was probably optional. Most Mexican Ford trucks of that era had a 240 inline 6-cylinder.
> ...


1. It's a 70s truck. No sh*t.
2. fixable. Standard F100 parts should work.
3. ok.
4. That's part of the appeal.
5. My 73 F100 did too. Put a big grippy steering wheel on and it's ok. But you might want to lose the wide tires.
6. Hmm. Can't just cut out for the stock F100 lights?
7. It's a 3 speed with an extra stump puller gear. You don't actually use 1st in normal driving.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> 1. It's a 70s truck. No sh*t.


Hmmm....this could vary by region. By the mid 1970’s, the overwhelming majority of cars (and pickup trucks) were sold with air conditioning, here in the southwest. Although air conditioning was still an (expensive) option on some cars and trucks, the dealers mostly didn’t stock vehicles without it.

:beer:


----------



## NYCgolf (Nov 11, 2001)

No idea what the value of these are or if that top comes off but I wouldn't be surprised if you could use for a summer and flip for a proffit. 

https://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/d/ocean-view-1983-toyota-landcruiser/7126079783.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Ooo, this one is kind of tempting. Good thing it's not closer. A basically brand new New Beetle Turbo for $3300.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/338214843817536/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is an interesting Camaro. What they looked new, almost.

stlouis.craigslist.org/1974-chevrolet-camaro-z28/7124293311.html


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

r_fostoria said:


> Ooo, this one is kind of tempting. Good thing it's not closer. A basically brand new New Beetle Turbo for $3300.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/338214843817536/


Those NB have a great lift-throttle oversteer, I had a Sport (17" wheels, spoiler, leather) as a demo that wore out a set of rear tires in a summer during my younger years. It would kick out it's butt in a completely predictable and controllable manner.

Sent from my moto using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

orangecounty.craigslist.org/san-clemente-1984-vw-jetta-gli


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

How about a 1992 Lexus ES300

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/sloatsburg-1992-lexus-es-300-sedan-4d/7131750765.html










































Only, $3300. I feel like this could be on Bring a Trailer and get a lot more.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

My guess is $5-6k for BAT, now if it was an LS, figure closer to $8-9k


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> orangecounty.craigslist.org/san-clemente-1984-vw-jetta-gli


Wow, nice find. You don't see these often anymore.


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

CostcoPizza said:


> My guess is $5-6k for BAT, now if it was an LS, figure closer to $8-9k


I think it’s priced fairly. If it was the rare manual transmission, maybe that spec could bring $5-$6k on BAT.


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/rvs/d/cleburne-gmc-motorhome/7117854860.html


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

1967 Mercury Cougar XR-7; auction in Tacoma, WA. Be interesting to see what it goes for.

https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/d/tacoma-lot-mercury-cougar-xr-7/7124909004.html


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

2016 BMW I8 Base AWD 2dr Coupe - A Quality Used Car! - $52555 
https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/d/indianapolis-2016-bmw-i8-base-awd-2dr/7127730366.html









WOW! 2015 BMW i3 EV with RANGE EXTENDER and NAV only 32k miles ! - $13490
https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/d/plano-wow-2015-bmw-i3-ev-with-range/7128443419.html


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

V10 TDI

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/green-bay-2007-vw-touareg-v10-tdi/7130560757.html









AMG with the pandemic roof...

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/green-bay-2008-mercedes-benz-e63-amg/7120039179.html










Giggity

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/milwaukee-1987-monte-carlo-ss-with/7128255164.html










want

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/hoffman-estates-2001-isuzu-vehicross/7132111916.html











LT1M21Stingray said:


> Oh man. I love these old Impalas. :heart:
> 
> sfbay.craigslist.org/sacramento-1964-impala


Gorgeous car. 



BlackMiata said:


> https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/rvs/d/cleburne-gmc-motorhome/7117854860.html


Yesss.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This seems too good to be true...

1991 Landcruiser with 92k miles - $4500










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/windham-1991-toyota-land-cruiser-very/7131640472.html


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> This seems too good to be true...
> 
> 1991 Landcruiser with 92k miles - $4500
> 
> ...


I bet in the "needs TLC" disclaimer, "TLC" stands for "Tons of Loose Cash." I bet there's a lot of unspoken issues for that cheap a price, don't you?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Was browsing CL last night and came across an oddity that turned into a whole history lesson! Check this out..


1959 Toyopet Toyota Crown - $9000 (dublin / pleasanton / livermore)


> Rare 1959 Toyopet crown sedan, 66k miles, 3 on the tree, clean California title, original wheels and caps, sitting for 40 years, rolls ans steers, no rust on floors, solid trunk, matching black plates, no motor or trans, great restoration project, serious inquiry


https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/tracy-1959-toyopet-toyota-crown/7129482817.html


















Not knowing what this thing was I looked it up and found *this* Toyota UK blog that explains the whole story of this rare, milestone of a car. More pics on the blog, just hotlinking one for reference..



> Toyopet Crown: America’s first Japanese car
> DECEMBER 16, 2016
> COMMENTS (15) | ADD YOUR COMMENT
> The car you see in these colour images is a fully restored 1958 Toyopet Crown – a significant model in Toyota history. Not only was it Toyota’s first full-scale passenger vehicle, it was the first Japanese car to be exported to and sold in the mainland United States.
> ...


Now you know and knowing is half the battle.:beer:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

boogetyboogety said:


> I bet in the "needs TLC" disclaimer, "TLC" stands for "Tons of Loose Cash." I bet there's a lot of unspoken issues for that cheap a price, don't you?


Did I not start my post with "This seems to good to be true"? 

TLC can mean any number of things. Doesn't mean this is a basket case.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

patrikman said:


> AMG with the *pandemic* roof...
> 
> https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/green-bay-2008-mercedes-benz-e63-amg/7120039179.html
> 
> ...


 Does the roof come with Corona virus?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

PZ said:


> Does the roof come with Corona virus?


No but he probably drinks Corona while wearing a gold chain


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Callaway Scirocco

losangeles.craigslist.org/glendora-1981-volkswagen-scirocco


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Callaway Scirocco
> 
> losangeles.craigslist.org/glendora-1981-volkswagen-scirocco


I have a 2.0 16v sitting in my garage for 10 years this would be perfect in.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Kinda want this for the summer.










https://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/cto/d/san-diego-i-concertible/7131952079.html


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Callaway Scirocco
> 
> losangeles.craigslist.org/glendora-1981-volkswagen-scirocco


Hmmmm.....I wonder if the market will support the $7200 asking price, for a car that appears to need a lot. 

The seller states he is not in a hurry to sell, so......

:beer:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh lawdy this is why I should stay off of Craigslist

71 Bavaria. If it wasn't a slushbox I'd be on my way there now. 

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/stoughton-bmw-for-sale/7132951834.html









Clean, red AW11 for under 5K. Always lusted after these
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/new-ulm-1987-toyota-mr2/7131326384.html









Cheap C5
https://lacrosse.craigslist.org/cto/d/spillville-1998-c5-corvette/7130100807.html









An auto 28E is a slug (13-14 seconds to 60) but this is clean and cheap enough to be a good swap candidate. 
https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1986-bmw-528e/7132097530.html









I never knew they put the 4.3 in any G bodies, and this has the flush lights and gauge package:thumbup: and seems like a good deal.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/d/saint-paul-1987-chevrolet-monte-carlo-cl/7133106192.html









Cheap manual Z32
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/d/waconia-1991-nissan-300zx-coupe-with/7131489376.html









clean 6 series for a very reasonable price.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/d/waconia-bmw-csi/7132379616.html









Clean (auto) 325IX. Reasonable for how pricey e30s are. 
https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1991-bmw-325ix-e30/7130716383.html









Sammys deserve love. 
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/minneapolis-88-suzuki-samurai/7130423585.html









Only notable because 1980 avoided the bad engines. This would have an olds 350 or Cad 368. 
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/d/saint-cloud-1980-cadillac-seville/7133410710.html

WTF? (at both it, and the price). 
https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1973-vw-bus-shorty/7133378392.html


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

That iX is a very good deal if not rusty. Someone should buy that.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Numbersix said:


> That iX is a very good deal if not rusty. Someone should buy that.


True. I may call about that AW11. I was interested in them for at least 5 years.. but it's 6 hours away in Minnesota.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

88c900t said:


> True. I may call about that AW11. I was interested in them for at least 5 years.. but it's 6 hours away in Minnesota.


I hear you can have a riot of a time while you are there.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I hear you can have a riot of a time while you are there.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Hmmmm.....I wonder if the market will support the $7200 asking price, for a car that appears to need a lot.
> 
> The seller states he is not in a hurry to sell, so......
> 
> :beer:



If it's not rusty I think $7k is in the ball park.


----------



## ArmenB (Feb 8, 2002)

88c900t said:


> Clean, red AW11 for under 5K. Always lusted after these
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/new-ulm-1987-toyota-mr2/7131326384.html


Oh, man, I got excited for a second and thought maybe this was the first-ever actually clean 80's car from MN. 

Then I looked at the bigger pics - nope! Rust on the rear wheel wells. There it is.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

This isn't a Craigslist find, but if anyone wants a project FC Rx7, this guy in Norcal is apparently giving it away for free.

https://www.reddit.com/r/RX7/comments/gulmmj/you_haul_it_you_can_have_it_lists_of_parts_below/


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

I found this Zender E36 325is locally on FB Marketplace. He doesn't have a price listed. I'm super curious what folks think it's worth. I kind of like it even though it has an auto.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1139342136262846


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/183428293054892/



> 1978 Chevrolet Monte Carlo
> $8,800
> Vehicles
> Listed 2 days ago in Kingsport, TN
> ...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Oof...

https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/felton-must-see-2007-honda-accord/7138382343.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Worlds cleanest 4th gen civic.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/minneapolis-1991-honda-civic-dx/7134472720.html









Cheap vehicross. Look at those seats!

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/d/elk-river-1999-isuzu-vehicross/7131030137.html









Cheap 1600
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/d/savage-1970-datsun-311/7133960968.html









https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/d/rochester-1970-buick-opel-gt/7134337572.html









Love baja bugs and this one isn't much for a decent example.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/d/stillwater-1964-vw-baja-beetle/7137164761.html









$750 for a running/driving GMT800 Tahoe 4wd with heated leather. I'd be on my way if it wasn't 6 hours away in Minnesota. 
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/minneapolis-chevy-tahoe/7138159543.html









Awesome Turdcel 4x4 5 speed. 
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/minneapolis-used-1986-toyota-tercel-4wd/7138250156.html









V6 6 speed W203 Mercedes. 
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/west-bend-2007-mercedes-benz-c230-sport/7136081436.html









510s are always wonderful
https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/d/la-grange-69-datsun-510-wagon/7137000364.html









Z31, exact same configuration as mine.
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/milwaukee-nissan-300zx/7136115862.html









Factory 4 speed Elco 
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/hales-corners-79-chevy-el-camino-4-speed/7136820216.html









Rampage. Good excuse to buy a "truck". 
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/fond-du-lac-1984-dodge-rampage-22-5/7137559270.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

88c900t said:


> Worlds cleanest 4th gen civic.
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/minneapolis-1991-honda-civic-dx/7134472720.html


Damn. I had a '91 Civic DX in red as my first new car. Loved that thing. Good to see one not all clapped out. :thumbup:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Not CL but NE Regional Vortex Classifieds.... Pretty sweet. 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9410431-1990-Volkswagen-Corrado-16v



vwaudipreferred said:


> I found a new project and this car has to go.
> 
> 1990 Volkswagen Corrado 16v
> 
> ...


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> Not CL but NE Regional Vortex Classifieds.... Pretty sweet.
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9410431-1990-Volkswagen-Corrado-16v


I know that Corrado, didn't know he was selling it.. He's done a great job on it too.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

dviking mk2 said:


> I know that Corrado, didn't know he was selling it.. He's done a great job on it too.


Looks pretty awesome in the pictures. I'd be tempted if I had the loot.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

I love bajan bugs and that Raddo looks pretty sweet.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Looks like somebody is clearing out their collection/projects.
Might be able to finagle a deal with several cars needing to be sold.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/knoxville-1976-mgb/7122853483.html



> 1976 MGB - $3895 (Maryville)
> 
> 
> 1976 MGB
> ...


https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/maryville-1974-mgb-chrome-bumper/7122831118.html


> 1974 MGB chrome bumper reduced price - $3495 (maryville)
> 
> 
> 1976 MG B
> ...



This price seems high... or is it?
https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/maryville-1968-triumph-tr250/7122872017.html



> 1968 Triumph TR250 - $22900 (Maryville)
> 
> 1968 Triumph TR250
> condition: good
> ...


And the screen shots(obviously another seller).:facepalm:

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/knoxville-fiat-x19/7126333550.html



> Fiat x19 - $7500 (Knoxville)
> 
> 
> 1978 Fiat x19
> ...



Ooh.. is that a 2cv.
Checks.
For sale too. Another person selling more than one classic.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/knoxville-citroen-2cv/7126383380.html



> Citroen. 2cv - $18500 (Knoxville)
> 
> 1980 citroen 2cv
> condition: like new
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Any love for this?

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/knoxville-1985-honda-prelude-si/7137543374.html



> 1985 Honda Prelude Si - $3995 (Knoxville)
> 
> 
> 1985 honda prelude si
> ...


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

That Prelude should be 1000+ cheaper for the miles/condition/economic recession, but it isn't bad. 


Also, it's occurred to you that you don't have to list the entire listing and pictures, right? I can fit 10 or 15 listings in the same space you fit one, link included


----------



## ArmenB (Feb 8, 2002)

88c900t said:


> Also, it's occurred to you that you don't have to list the entire listing and pictures, right? I can fit 10 or 15 listings in the same space you fit one, link included


Personally I don't mind including the listing and pictures. CL ads disappear pretty quickly and I also enjoy the saving of my precious clicks. I mean, I got scroll buttons like the day is long, but clicks cost money.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Any love for this?
> 
> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/knoxville-1985-honda-prelude-si/7137543374.html


Not sure why it has mk4 floor mats, but definitely a nice car.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

ArmenB said:


> Personally I don't mind including the listing and pictures. CL ads disappear pretty quickly and* I also enjoy the saving of my precious clicks. I mean, I got scroll buttons like the day is long, but clicks cost money.*


I lol'd. :laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> Not sure why it has late Mk5 floor mats, but definitely a nice car.


FTFY 

Also like the car :laugh:


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

That Prelude is Radwood gold, Jerry.

Is it wrong that I sort of want the 2CV?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Numbersix said:


> That Prelude is Radwood gold, Jerry.
> 
> Is it wrong that I sort of want the 2CV?


No. I think the 2CV would be more fun as a toy than a beetle.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Any love for this?


I like the thick rubber trim + heavy pinstriping era of cars better than the smoothed over body colored everything era that followed.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

r_fostoria said:


> I like the thick rubber trim + heavy pinstriping era of cars better than the smoothed over body colored everything era that followed.


Excellent door ding protection actually put in the basic car design versus large sculpted thin sheets of metal with zero protection? Whowouldhavethunkitpossible?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Seriously, is nobody going to talk about the handgun (and also a lever action rifle) photos in the Citroen 2cv listing?


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Seriously, is nobody going to talk about the handgun (and also a lever action rifle) photos in the Citroen 2cv listing?


Perhaps it is a referential suggestion to the film Rififi?

Spoiler alert:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/thompsontown-1986-ford-escort-exp/7139892974.html






























> 1986 Ford Escort EXP
> 1.9L high output
> 5speed manual transmission
> 127k miles
> ...


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ That is actually pretty cool. :thumbup:

Interesting what they did with the shadow line under the windows to make the greenhouse look larger.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

emailed about this for a potential field/rally toy. Could be one of the cheapest drivable CRVs out there especially if I knock the price down. Plus it's a 5 speed.

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/west-bend-1999-honda-crv-ex-manual-4wd/7133991496.html











Pretty clean early W123 240D 4 speed with AC. Fairly high miles. 

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/custer-mercedes-benz-240d/7139754639.html


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

1991 VW MKII GTI with VR6 swap, Facebook Marketplace in Houston, TX; https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/298633828193450/


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/d/thompsontown-1986-ford-escort-exp/7139892974.html


Friend had one of these in high school it was a blast to beat on and not get into arrest me territory.


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

1999 Chevy Suburban

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/franklin-lakes-1999-chevy-suburban-lt/7140495799.html

Looks real nice for 212,000


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Posted these over in another thread. Prices seem to have tanked on bus/vanagon/eurovans. 

In the southwest and socal prices seem to have tanked. Just mentioned this in Benjamin Obscenes thread the other day. Here are some examples just from Phoenix Craigslist. Two years ago this thing would have been $30,000. Its been for sale here for a month at $12,500.

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/d/mesa-1985-vanagon-westfalia-jetta-20l/7126487350.html











Another vanagon Westy for $18,900 that has been sitting.

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/d/phoenix-1985-volkswagen-vanagon/7139385797.html











Double cab doka for only $16,500.

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/d/tempe-rare-lifted-1986-vw-doka-diesel/7140243815.html











Running driving Vanagon in pretty good shape, rebuilt trans and motor for $6500

https://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/d/tucson-1984-vw-vanagon-gl/7137487799.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

That is one awesome land barge!

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/brownsburg-1965-mercury-mont-clair/7138969266.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

88c900t said:


> Also, it's occurred to you that you don't have to list the entire listing and pictures, right? I can fit 10 or 15 listings in the same space you fit one, link included


Imagine if everyone would post every single pictures for every CL ads in this thread. This thread would become unreadable fast.

One or two pictures gives you a pretty good idea of what the car advertised is all about, and you can choose to click for more or not.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That is one awesome land barge!
> 
> https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/d/brownsburg-1965-mercury-mont-clair/7138969266.html


$1800? That seems cheap for how nice it looks in the pictures. Even if it has been sitting for a few years.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> $1800? That seems cheap for how nice it looks in the pictures. Even if it has been sitting for a few years.


Yeah I know. 

It's complete with all the moldings, etc. That looks like a good deal.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Stromaluski said:


> $1800? That seems cheap for how nice it looks in the pictures. Even if it has been sitting for a few years.


Agreed. Breezeways are badass too!


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> $1800? That seems cheap for how nice it looks in the pictures. Even if it has been sitting for a few years.


Agreed, but there are a few caveats... Rebuilt and installed motor, but not complete? What’s not complete? The rebuild or the reinstall? How hard would reassembly of all the other loose parts be. Cool car, though. Love the rear window.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/cto/d/white-plains-porsche-c4s-convertible/7141741034.html

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Cheap, yes, but that's because it has too many doors.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy's Cayman is for sale:
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/danville-2007-cayman-modified-track-car/7141392678.html


----------



## mouseOfMars (Jul 30, 2002)

t44tq said:


> Dave_Car_Guy's Cayman is for sale:


Dang. I love this Cayman. And that green. :heart:

I'm sure it'll sell quickly. Wish I could be the one to pick it up and write one of those epic _TCL went across country to get a car stories_ :laugh:

Good luck with the sale Scott.. but I'm sure this thing will sell itself. :beer:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

How much of a money pit is this? There is no chance of me buying/restoring this example of a car from the top of the 1960's car social ladder as my funds are ironically dedicated to restoring a car that represented the bottom. :laugh:










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/san-jose-bentley-s-green-rhd/7134582909.html


Still, one could dream.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

LS-swap?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

t44tq said:


> Dave_Car_Guy's Cayman is for sale


Interesting. Wonder what he's replacing it with...

Well, he doesn't need to replace it at all but word on the street has it he's buying mine.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

PlatinumGLS said:


> LS-swap?


Yes. This.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

kiznarsh said:


> Interesting. Wonder what he's replacing it with...
> 
> Well, he doesn't need to replace it at all but word on the street has it he's buying mine.


He has a GT350R now.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Seems like a pretty solid deal at $5k










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/hancock-1987-bmw-325i-convertible/7140768756.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Seems like a clean car for $750 










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/effingham-volvo-wagon/7139206509.html


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

kiznarsh said:


> Interesting. Wonder what he's replacing it with...
> 
> Well, he doesn't need to replace it at all but word on the street has it he's buying mine.


I’ve been outed!! 

No replacement right now, just using the GT350R more now for track use, as numbersix mentioned. I figured this is the best time to sell the Cayman, as the new engine is fresh, just 1500 miles or so since the rebuild. 

With that said, by next year I might go full track mode with an NP01 or Pro Formula Mazda. In which case I might also sell the Shelby or just retire her into GarageQueen status. 

I’ve got a couple potential buyers looking now, but way more CL “wanna swap for...” or “I’m a dealer that can help...” or “text me this code so I know you’re real” scammers. 

It’s hard to let this one go, but I’ve been tracking it for almost 10 years. I’ve maxed out, unless I go Interseries wing and splitter, interior gut, cage, seats and harnesses. But at that point I might as well just buy the NP01 I’ve been lusting after. 

If this doesn’t work, I might try BaT.


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

Not sure what this guy is smoking. The exterior is passable at first, but the interior? :screwy:
https://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/d/virginia-beach-ferrari-f355-by/7141761421.html


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

gmeover said:


> Not sure what this guy is smoking.


Nice canadian gage cluster :laugh:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

gmeover said:


> Not sure what this guy is smoking. The exterior is passable at first, but the interior? :screwy:
> https://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/d/virginia-beach-ferrari-f355-by/7141761421.html


Only $25k less than an actual 355 could be had for :laugh:


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

LMAO, this guy is trying to sell a Fiero for $30000 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

SebTheDJ said:


> LMAO, this guy is trying to sell a Fiero for $30000 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


No, no, that's how much the trophy costs, the Fiero is thrown in for free. :laugh:


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/bloomfield-1983-toyota-celica-gt-3600/7143146243.html


































Only 92,000 miles too!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

JUSTAGL said:


> https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/bloomfield-1983-toyota-celica-gt-3600/7143146243.html
> 
> *pics
> 
> Only 92,000 miles too!


Oh, if that were closer...

Well, I probably wouldn't get it, but I'd tear myself up over it! Also, if I showed this to my wife I'd just get "the look®". :laugh:


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, if that were closer...
> 
> Well, I probably wouldn't get it, but I'd tear myself up over it! Also, if I showed this to my wife I'd just get "the look®". :laugh:


Yeah, I'm not even telling my wife about it. I always thought they were cool. I almost bought a Celica Supra back in the late 90's, but since I'm in the north east it was starting to rot out. Part of me still thinks I should have bought it.


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

I don't know why, but this interests me.

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/lyndhurst-2005-chrysler-concord/7142960095.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

JUSTAGL said:


> *Yeah, I'm not even telling my wife about it.* I always thought they were cool. I almost bought a Celica Supra back in the late 90's, but since I'm in the north east it was starting to rot out. Part of me still thinks I should have bought it.


Can relate! :laugh:

I've always loved the styling of these (and of course by extension that generation of Supra) as well as the first generation MR2. :heart:

Rust is certainly a problem with these, but if it checks out it looks pretty reasonable for $3500.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> Can relate! :laugh:
> 
> I've always loved the styling of these (and of course by extension that generation of Supra) as well as the first generation MR2. :heart:
> 
> Rust is certainly a problem with these, but if it checks out it looks pretty reasonable for $3500.


That's a good price for a good car, and they have the famously reliable 22RE. Would be perfect for rallycross...


Not craigslist, but here's a 350 swapped Fiero/5 speed near me. Is the price too good to be true?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> Can relate!
> 
> I've always loved the styling of these (and of course by extension that generation of Supra) as well as the first generation MR2.
> 
> Rust is certainly a problem with these, but if it checks out it looks pretty reasonable for $3500.


Very reasonable. They are increasing in value ever so slightly.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I’ve been outed!!
> 
> No replacement right now, just using the GT350R more now for track use, as numbersix mentioned. I figured this is the best time to sell the Cayman, as the new engine is fresh, just 1500 miles or so since the rebuild.
> 
> ...


How about I send you a check for $350k, you cash it for my uncle in Nigeria and you can keep half, in exchange for the car? :laugh:

What is an NP01?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

88c900t said:


> That's a good price for a good car, and they have the famously reliable 22RE. Would be perfect for rallycross...


They were a bit of a ringer in autocrossing back in the day. The GTS was the only Celica with independent rear suspension (like the Supra), but were otherwise similar. It might have a rear sway bar, though. I'd have to look up the differences. Not that it would likelystill be competitive in H stock, of course. Who cares, though? I'd want it because it's a cool, comfortable car and I'd love to drive it to work!




88c900t said:


> Not craigslist, but here's a 350 swapped Fiero/5 speed near me. Is the price too good to be true?
> 
> *pics


Mmmmm, I don't know about that one. If I were going with a V8 Fiero I'd rather have a conversion with a mild LS. You'd have turn key reliability instead of finicky dual carburetors. If you want to tinker and drive it on the weekends it'd be fine, though.


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

I've GOT to stop cruising Craigslist...

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/harleysville-bmw-540i/7141704068.html










































1999 with only 91K, surprising!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dang that 83 Celica.
Note it's a GT not a GTS.
They look the same, but the GT got the solid rear axle while the GTS got the IRS.
I had an 84 GTS notchback coupe.
Great car to work on, very durable, comfortable, but not fast by any measure (It was a truck motor after all).
Would probably be good for Rally-X as even my IRS GTS was a blast on gravel backroads.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Dang that 83 Celica.
> Note it's a GT not a GTS.
> They look the same, but the GT got the solid rear axle while the GTS got the IRS.
> I had an 84 GTS notchback coupe.
> ...


D'oh! I was looking at it on my phone and thought it was a GTS. :beer:

I'd be okay with the GT, but would definitely prefer a GTS.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> D'oh! I was looking at it on my phone and thought it was a GTS. :beer:
> 
> I'd be okay with the GT, but would definitely prefer a GTS.


Solid rear axle would be tough... but also more bumpy off road.
Can you even get the 225-60-14 tires today?
I still remember the size because people would ask then argue that that wasn't the stock size.
That tire looked massive on an import back then.

*I wonder how difficult it would be to swap for the IRS?
All the vert models from then were GTS iirc.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

88c900t said:


> That's a good price for a good car, and they have the famously reliable 22RE. Would be perfect for rallycross...
> 
> 
> Not craigslist, but here's a 350 swapped Fiero/5 speed near me. Is the price too good to be true?


Don't those cars rust away underneath the nice plastic skin?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/floresville-circa-1936-czechoslavakian/7142596116.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/melrose-park-91-honda-civic-sedan-ef/7132722143.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/ctd/d/crystal-lake-1986-saab-900s-2dr-hatch-5/7143045292.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

88c900t said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/floresville-circa-1936-czechoslavakian/7142596116.html


How in hell does a 1936 Tatra end up in San Antonia, TX?


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/927097717785882/

Swallowtail rabbit for $1000 in Arkansas! Someone rescue it!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

t44tq said:


> How about I send you a check for $350k, you cash it for my uncle in Nigeria and you can keep half, in exchange for the car? :laugh:
> 
> What is an NP01?


Haha, not the first time that offer has been made in one form or another!

Cayman is SOLD ! Going to a good friend of mine who will take his 996TT off track duty. 

An NP01 is a NASA prototype car, designed for reasonable running cost spec racing. The series never quite took off, but the cars are still available and there’s a bit of a revival going on. My buddy bought one, so we’re going to go hit the track together or I may run it with the private track club I’m part of, where most guys are running F3 or Formula Mazda.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*1985 Porsche 928 - Street Legal & Track Ready - $6500*

1985 Porsche 928 - Street Legal & Track Ready - $6500

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-1985-porsche-street-legal-track/7144992252.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/d/chesapeake-1974-ford-econoline-camper/7144248807.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> How in hell does a 1936 Tatra end up in San Antonia, TX?


War trophy.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> War trophy.


So pack it away in your duffel and carry it home on the ship? Maybe you can disassemble it and have each of your buddies bring a piece back for you? One piece at a time.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

@McMike said:


> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/d/chesapeake-1974-ford-econoline-camper/7144248807.html


what does it say on the hood? no complete picture :banghead:

something Creepy.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

A.Wilder said:


> what does it say on the hood? no complete picture :banghead:
> 
> something Creepy.


It might say “Cruisn’ Creepy” but IDK. 
I just know the ad says “DONT ASK THE WIFE! JUST BRING IT HOME!”

I’m wondering if it means the van... or an STD?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

spockcat said:


> So pack it away in your duffel and carry it home on the ship? Maybe you can disassemble it and have each of your buddies bring a piece back for you? One piece at a time.


Only if you are a UAW guy at a Cadillac plant. 

I've heard of soldiers hiding (usually british) cars they've bought out in the woods and returning years later to retrieve them.


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/927097717785882/
> 
> Swallowtail rabbit for $1000 in Arkansas! Someone rescue it!
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


I can't find it or I would take a look


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

cpermd said:


> I can't find it or I would take a look


Hmm. It comes up for me. Maybe search for vw rabbit near Fayetteville AR.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Hmm. It comes up for me. Maybe search for vw rabbit near Fayetteville AR.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Nope
And I am in Fayetteville


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

cpermd said:


> Nope
> And I am in Fayetteville


It shows listed by nwa classic rebuilders.









Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

@McMike said:


> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/d/chesapeake-1974-ford-econoline-camper/7144248807.html


Holy crap, that is amazing. The more I look at it, the better it gets. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> Holy crap, that is amazing. The more I look at it, the better it gets. :laugh:


Just don't take a UV light to the interior.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/333609808379

I forgot the V6 was available with a manual in the Jaguar S-Type and Lincoln LS. Pretty rare.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> So pack it away in your duffel and carry it home on the ship? Maybe you can disassemble it and have each of your buddies bring a piece back for you? One piece at a time.


Nah, many were just taken for use as staff cars, eventually shipped back to the US and auctioned off.
Others were brought over by officers themselves.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

heavy breathing

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-1995-mazda-miata-package/7147229769.html










https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/cary-1999-bmw-m3/7147293350.html










Glenn Danzig's Rover?

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-1993-land-rover-range-rover/7147054276.html


----------



## DC Dawg (May 13, 2012)

A.Wilder said:


> heavy breathing
> 
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-1995-mazda-miata-package/7147229769.html
> 
> ...


11K. Crack Pipe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

'95 M3 and '01 911
https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/d/san-antonio-95-m/7147381653.html










'95 8 series
https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/austin-1995-bmw-8-series-ci-automatic/7147200659.html










'85 Merc Diesel Wagon
https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/mandeville-1985-mercedes-300td/7146991622.html










I'm considering picking this up to tinker with..

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/austin-1986-golf-gti-mk2/7146652374.html










E39 540 Touring
https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/san-antonio-bmw-i-wagon/7136826451.html


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

2003 Ford Focus SVT

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/caldwell-2003-ford-focus-svt/7148092399.html


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Dammit. Can't tell if that is red or orange. Want to know if it has the Recaros from the euro package. Tease


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

https://westslope.craigslist.org/cto/d/montrose-1985-volvo-244/7148100392.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

^The Western Slope is the land that time forgot for practically everything: Cars, old buildings, railroads, etc. Not surprising such a minty yet high mileage 240 is out there although I'd expect it to be a bit more sun beaten.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Sun isn't too harsh here. I go to Delta, CO for my journey back to the 1930s. Total time warp. Patina is the standard car color. If anyone needs a vintage rust free pickup truck it is here.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

simple said:


> Dammit. Can't tell if that is red or orange. Want to know if it has the Recaros from the euro package. Tease


It says red in the ad.


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

Nice little Manuel SLK:

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/ctd/d/fort-worth-2012-mercedes-benz-slk-slk/7142802404.html










Manuel 300 SL Lorinser Edition

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2845877855439996


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Radwood ready w/unexpected story.

1993 Ford Explorer 4x4 Low milage hardly used original owner - $2600 (San Mateo)











> Hello everyone iam selling the iconic KoKo Gorilla mobile this iconic suv is one of a kind its the worlds famous koko gorilla foundation’s SUV koko gorilla is the worlds most famous gorilla you may have seen her on some of the worlds most classic children’s television shows like “Mr Rogers neighborhood” and tons of other children’s television programs as well as movies but sadly as you may of heard of the recent passing of the worlds most famous and beloved furry friend koko the gorilla we will no longer be needed this iconic vehicle,
> 
> So more about the amazing SUV it’s a 1993 Ford Explorer 4x4 2door woth only 99,000 original miles runs and drives superb its been hardly used over the years although I still run around in it every now and then very nostalgic, as you can see from the photos it’s been very well maintained and remains in excellent running shape
> 
> ...


https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/san-mateo-1993-ford-explorer-4x4-low/7148334894.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


>


I actually really like this for some reason.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> Radwood ready w/unexpected story.
> 
> 1993 Ford Explorer 4x4 Low milage hardly used original owner - $2600 (San Mateo)
> 
> ...


That's actually pretty cheap, I'd say... 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> I actually really like this for some reason.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...searchId=870d1cdc-485c-5cd8-0e5d-cfdba4ab0748


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Love me an Aerodeck.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://boone.craigslist.org/cto/d/jefferson-1984-toyota-celica-gt-mint/7149338880.html

Surprised this isn't on BAT already 84 Celica GT-S 92k miles










Or this one

https://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/d/christiana-1986-ford-mustang-gt/7147053877.html











$1500 for Tercel 4x4 wagon 270k miles :laugh:

https://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/d/woodbury-toyota-tercel-4x4-wagon/7146914333.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/cto/d/yonkers-1992-bmw-m5-touring/7143003740.html

Not one, TWO M5 Tourings?!



















Oh man, this looks nice to good to be true for $2200

https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/west-babylon-1970-pontiac-catalina/7138796156.html


----------



## pSyCO_007 (Sep 1, 2009)

A.Wilder said:


> https://boone.craigslist.org/cto/d/jefferson-1984-toyota-celica-gt-mint/7149338880.html
> 
> Surprised this isn't on BAT already 84 Celica GT-S 92k miles
> 
> ...


Is that the car from initial D ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

That is a big car! 

https://westslope.craigslist.org/cto/d/montrose-1958-lincoln-premier/7150286663.html


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

simple said:


> That is a big car!
> 
> https://westslope.craigslist.org/cto/d/montrose-1958-lincoln-premier/7150286663.html


One of my coworkers brothers has one of those sitting at the shop. It needs restoration, but he got it for $150. He's been working on trying to get the engine freed up.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

A.Wilder said:


> Oh man, this looks nice to good to be true for $2200
> 
> https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/west-babylon-1970-pontiac-catalina/7138796156.html


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

bnkrpt311 said:


>


Yeah that thing is pretty well screwed... beautiful car apart from the damage.

"DAMAGE: The floor, firewall and roof buckled, and the frame bent in the crash (and cracked on the side opposite the impact), but restorers tell me it's fixable. If someone has the time to repair it, this really is a great-riding car, and very unique. And prices on old wagons are only going up. Most of them ended up worse off than this one.
"


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

bnkrpt311 said:


>


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Nicest one I've seen in a long time. Would radwood.










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/san-jose-2002-lincoln-blackwood-with/7150645962.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> Nicest one I've seen in a long time. Would radwood.
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/san-jose-2002-lincoln-blackwood-with/7150645962.html


That's too new for Radwood. Only 2002 MY for USA. Needs to be 1980-1999.

Super nice truck though.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> That's too new for Radwood. Only 2002 MY for USA. Needs to be 1980-1999.
> 
> Super nice truck though.


:facepalm: I'm an idiot. :laugh: But yes, nice truck.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=550712269

Used 1989 Honda CRX Si
MILEAGE
415,000


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

elite.mafia said:


> Yeah that thing is pretty well screwed... beautiful car apart from the damage.
> 
> "DAMAGE: The floor, firewall and roof buckled, and the frame bent in the crash (and cracked on the side opposite the impact), but restorers tell me it's fixable. If someone has the time to repair it, this really is a great-riding car, and very unique. And prices on old wagons are only going up. Most of them ended up worse off than this one.
> "


That is a project that is beyond my ability (or budget). In addition to the accident, there is some rust that needs repair. It also needs interior work. It would be nice to find someone who can save this wagon, but....

:beer:


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

1995 BMW 525i - $7500 

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/austin-1995-bmw-525i/7149745993.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I found this on Facebook Marketplace, but here's the dealership website. Manual Passat wagon W8 4motion:

https://www.soda-motors.net/details/used-2003-volkswagen-passat/62457038


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> I found this on Facebook Marketplace, but here's the dealership website. Manual Passat wagon W8 4motion:
> 
> https://www.soda-motors.net/details/used-2003-volkswagen-passat/62457038


I wish they made a four motion manual with the tdi... 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

^As a B5 owner I remember coveting all the amazing features of the W8 beyond the engine: Those Xenon headlights, those really fancy gauges, those wheels, 6 speeds, two red LED ambiance lights near the sunroof dial, and those quad exhaust pipes. So exotic!! Looking back now I'm like :facepalm:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=550712269
> 
> Used 1989 Honda CRX Si
> MILEAGE
> 415,000


Surprisingly clean for the mileage.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


> Nicest one I've seen in a long time. Would radwood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


condition: like new
$10200
title status: salvage

:what:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> condition: like new
> $10200
> title status: salvage
> 
> :what:


My guess is the damage wasn't actually very bad but since the truck is so depreciated it totaled out. It's clearly a truck that's been loved so my guess is the owner opted to fix it. Assuming my theory is right I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Lord help me, I'm going to take a look at this thing.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

nobbyv said:


> Lord help me, I'm going to take a look at this thing.


There's a local junkyard that has several of those! I've never seen one on the road though.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Holy Moly! 

I'm curious, how much is that worth as it sits? Safe to assume it should really receive a full rewiring, and hopefully the rust/rot is minimal (yea right)...

Well the good news is that you can pretty much only improve upon it from there. If you needed a good excuse to do not feel guilty about a whacky engine swap or paint job, there it is. :thumbup:


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Holy Moly!
> 
> I'm curious, how much is that worth as it sits? Safe to assume it should really receive a full rewiring, and hopefully the rust/rot is minimal (yea right)...
> 
> Well the good news is that you can pretty much only improve upon it from there. If you needed a good excuse to do not feel guilty about a whacky engine swap or paint job, there it is. :thumbup:


They're asking $1000, which I think is about $250 too much as it sits, and that's assuming the rot is minimal (like you said, possible, but unlikely). Wiring I don't mind tackling, but I'm not looking for extensive structural replacement. They're not "common", but as BlueBunnyRabbit pointed out, they're not exactly hard to find if you go looking for them. It's not the most desirable spec as a '72 4-speed 1.9L ( a '70 would be better; emissions requirements lowered output from 102 to 83HP in '71), but it's like two towns away from me, I love the color and the side decal and at least in the pics the rockers look OK, so that's why I'm going to take a look at it.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

nobbyv said:


> Lord help me, I'm going to take a look at this thing.


I had a new one of those back in my early college days, a '71, best hidden headlights ever but not much else going for it... But man, it sure was fun during the time and got me frequently laid. Love me some GT... :wave:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

nobbyv said:


> They're asking $1000, which I think is about $250 too much as it sits, and that's assuming the rot is minimal (like you said, possible, but unlikely). Wiring I don't mind tackling, but I'm not looking for extensive structural replacement. They're not "common", but as BlueBunnyRabbit pointed out, they're not exactly hard to find if you go looking for them. It's not the most desirable spec as a '72 4-speed 1.9L ( a '70 would be better; emissions requirements lowered output from 102 to 83HP in '71), but it's like two towns away from me, I love the color and the side decal and at least in the pics the rockers look OK, so that's why I'm going to take a look at it.


Gotcha. Everyone is picking up Covid project cars, so you should jump in too!

I know nothing about these cars (and didn't search). Is the engine/driveline shared with any other manufacturers? If the chassis is solid enough would you even be bothered by the less desirable spec considering it needs so much else? Realistically, it looks like the perfect candidate to tear down to the shell and install whatever your favorite engine/trans combination is in there with whatever mounting point welding is required... I can't imagine a state would do emissions inspections for a car that old?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

nobbyv said:


> Lord help me, I'm going to take a look at this thing.


Good lord indeed. Are those pinecones or corncobs?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Out of curiosity I did a quick search, and it looks like the engine is pretty specific. I also got a little frustrated that I couldn't find any "head-on" pictures of the engine bay to gauge how wide it is, and then realized that it's a front-hinged hood. :laugh:

One Opel enthusiast site was full of grumpy people that frown on engine swaps, so more the reason to pick it up and do whatever the heck you want with it! 

At first I was thinking Miata engine/trans, or something simple like a Ford 2.3 OHC with a T-5. But how cool would it be to tie in a little GM heritage and swap in a Quad 4!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> But how cool would it be to tie in a little GM heritage and swap in a Quad 4!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I'd pass on the Opel even if it was free. Would be way cheaper to just buy a rust free project car from a dry state such as this..

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/gilroy-72-opel-gt/7144271499.html

..than spend more money/time trying to save this one. Maybe I'm wrong and the car sat in a dry barn for 20 years and all those leaves/pine cones were put there by squirrels but it appears to be a car that was left out in the wet, windows open, in the woods of New Hampshire. No thanks.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

The smell of mouse turds will never come out.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Check out this beautiful car.









https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/fresno-2019-alfa-romeo-giulia-ti-sport/7146634641.html


Salvage title? Hm, let's see what happens when we Google the VIN listed on the paper plate.









https://en.bidfax.info/alfa-romeo/g...i-2019-black-20l-4-vin-zarfambn2k7600946.html


Allrighty then.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

chucchinchilla said:


> I'd pass on the Opel even if it was free. Would be way cheaper to just buy a rust free project car from a dry state such as this..
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/gilroy-72-opel-gt/7144271499.html
> 
> ..than spend more money/time trying to save this one. Maybe I'm wrong and the car sat in a dry barn for 20 years and all those leaves/pine cones were put there by squirrels but it appears to be a car that was left out in the wet, windows open, in the woods of New Hampshire. No thanks.


You may very well be right. I'll find out. 



simple said:


> The smell of mouse turds will never come out.


Excuse me, those are SQUIRREL turds. WAY different.


----------



## whitehatch (Dec 25, 2005)

*2005 Holden Crewman in WA*

Not sure how this is legal... perhaps a VIN swap from a "donor car" as mentioned in the ad.

















https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/d/battle-ground-g-australian-holden/7149442599.html


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah the VIN in the ad is probably original, 6 is the code for Australia. Someone wasn't paying attention when that was imported.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

> Already legally imported and sitting in WA, USA ready to collect.
> 
> The missing parts will come from a donor car, typically a Pontiac G8 or Chevrolet Caprice
> 
> If you wish to legally drive this car on the road it will need to be converted to LHD, there are a number of shops that can do this. Or if you are handy it could be a good project.


So many questions, like how was it legally imported. Off road use only? Show car? Parts? Also you do not need to convert to LHD as RHD cars are perfectly legal here Actually, when it comes to driving on twisty roads I prefer RHD. You can see further ahead when going around left turns because you're sitting on the outside of the bend and for right turns it's easier to hit the apex since you're closer to the edge of the road.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


> My guess is the damage wasn't actually very bad but since the truck is so depreciated it totaled out. It's clearly a truck that's been loved so my guess is the owner opted to fix it. Assuming my theory is right I wouldn't be too concerned.


Easily a $12k truck retail with clear title.
How much in repair cost would it take to total it?
$8500?
They actually took the insurance payout causing the brandished title, bought it back from the insurance company for "auction value" (usually this is all one step- they just give you the total value minus the salvage value), then "repaired it to a high standard and it was just a damaged door" just to sell it?
I don't buy it. At all.
If it was damaged/totaled years ago, then it was worth even more and the total damage was much higher.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/apex-1970-mercedes-benz-excellent/7149312510.html

1970 Mercedes Benz 250 - excellent! - $10000

Interesting paint










https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/wendell-1938-chevy-2-door-street-rod/7149002556.html

1938 Chevy 2 Door Street Rod - $15750

That's a lot of cruising for $15k


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

That Chevy is nice. I'd hit it.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

I know nothing 'bout Audi's, but I dig anything with cloth seats and white on white wheels. Is this a desirable spec?



















https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/d/lawrenceville-1990-audi-80-quattro-23-5/7151267305.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

CostcoPizza said:


> I know nothing 'bout Audi's, but I dig anything with cloth seats and white on white wheels. Is this a desirable spec?
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/d/lawrenceville-1990-audi-80-quattro-23-5/7151267305.html


Those are the iconic Ronal R8 wheels. Quattro Recaro seats. This car looks complete and rust free. That's a good deal.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Amazing car. Those seats are incredible. They remind me of the Porsche script seats found in 944s.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

So I should somehow make space and save it...? :laugh:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> I know nothing 'bout Audi's, but I dig anything with cloth seats and white on white wheels. Is this a desirable spec?


I know very little, but it looks and sounds like that is one of (if not the most) desirable specs. I hope someone on here can go pick that up and make a project thread!


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> I wish they made a four motion manual with the tdi...
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


A local guy here has swapped probably 2 dozen B5.5 TDIs to manual. One of his completed swaps was a 4motion manual TDI wagon. It was cool.:thumbup:



nobbyv said:


> Lord help me, I'm going to take a look at this thing.


Opel GTs are cool. You need that.

Also, not sure why they couldn't be bothered to at least try to clean all the **** out of it before taking pictures. It would have taken all of an hour or so to get 90% of that cleaned up.



CostcoPizza said:


> I know nothing 'bout Audi's, but I dig anything with cloth seats and white on white wheels. Is this a desirable spec?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend of mine sent me that this morning. Trying to talk him into buying it, but I'm not sure that he's going to go for it considering he just had his first kid a few months back. :laugh:


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Stromaluski said:


> A local guy here has swapped probably 2 dozen B5.5 TDIs to manual. One of his completed swaps was a 4motion manual TDI wagon. It was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is that the litter hides a lot of bad news underneath. Seller is hoping for that one buyer with more ambition than common sense. As mentioned, these aren't rare enough to consider buying, unless you get it for next to no cash.



Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

philf1fan2 said:


> My guess is that the litter hides a lot of bad news underneath. Seller is hoping for that one buyer with more ambition than common sense. As mentioned, these aren't rare enough to consider buying, unless you get it for next to no cash.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


A lot of sellers are lazy too. I've gotten some pretty good deals which were cheaper because they were dirty.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Stromaluski said:


> A local guy here has swapped probably 2 dozen B5.5 TDIs to manual. One of his completed swaps was a 4motion manual TDI wagon. It was cool.


I'd like to do that some day... If my automatic transmission goes, I'm going with a manual...


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Stromaluski said:


> A friend of mine sent me that this morning. Trying to talk him into buying it, but I'm not sure that he's going to go for it considering he just had his first kid a few months back. :laugh:


Sounds like we should split it 3 ways, group TCL project car.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

CostcoPizza said:


> I know nothing 'bout Audi's, but I dig anything with cloth seats and white on white wheels. Is this a desirable spec?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are surprisingly lovely to drive. They have a feeling of heft in a good way. Weighty steering, planted ride, and a solid-feeling structure. When sorted, they're really fun actually. Slow, but fun. You should do it!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Another vote for buying that Audi.
I've been watching a lot of car detailing videos lately and would love to try the new techniques I'm learning on this car. Hell for a thousand bucks I'd buy it just for that. Clean it up, sort it, sell it for a Mike Brewer sized profit, hold out yer hand.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Oldsmobile Cutlass Trans-Am race car looks to have been sponsored at one time by the Pohanka dealership group, which has long ties to the DC area.

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/chantilly-olds-cutlass-scca-gt1-trams/7137413144.html





















> Two pro built SB 310 CID V8’s, Jerico Road Race 4 speed, Quick Change, 10 gear sets, Kevlar body w/ spare body parts, 12 wheels w/ rain tires, extra spring sets and Koni shocks w rain setup. Extra Q/M bell housing, reverse
> mount starter and 3 disc clutch & flywheel. Many other spares and extras to throw in. SCCA Vehicle log book with race history included.
> 
> $50,000
> ...


More info:
https://www.thedrive.com/news/34354...ans-am-race-car-should-be-your-next-track-toy


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Another vote for buying that Audi.
> I've been watching a lot of car detailing videos lately and would love to try the new techniques I'm learning on this car. Hell for a thousand bucks I'd buy it just for that. Clean it up, sort it, sell it for a Mike Brewer sized profit, hold out yer hand.


My thoughts exactly. With a good detailing I bet you could come close to doubling your money without doing anything else. 

CostcoPizza start a GoFundMe thread - I'll donate a few bucks.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Those Cutlass TA cars are one of the best looking race cars of all time. Even the road car was pretty nice looking. Plastic fantastic inside though.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Old VW 411

https://westslope.craigslist.org/pts/d/grand-junction-volkswagen/7151684034.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

simple said:


> Old VW 411
> 
> https://westslope.craigslist.org/pts/d/grand-junction-volkswagen/7151684034.html


It's close to zero parts availability that it doesn't share with a Bus. I considered one in the not-too-distant past as I found a 2-door with a 4 speed (which is fairly rare) and while it would make a pretty good driver it would be a nightmare to find more than engine and brake parts for.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Air and water do mix said:


> It's close to zero parts availability that it doesn't share with a Bus. I considered one in the not-too-distant past as I found a 2-door with a 4 speed (which is fairly rare) and while it would make a pretty good driver it would be a nightmare to find more than engine and brake parts for.


A restored Type 2 (bus) is valuable. A restored Type 4 is worth......

:beer:


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

https://portland.craigslist.org/yam/cto/d/saint-paul-1989-isuzu-mark-rs-and-sedan/7150616683.html

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/d/vancouver-1984-toyota-corolla-le/7149679847.html


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ JMHO, those seem like crack prices for the I-Mark's. $6k for both seems outrageous, much less just for the RS. 

I was literally signature on paperwork away from buying a rather clean $800 RS about 10 years ago but backed out (probably a good call).


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

finklejag said:


> https://portland.craigslist.org/yam/cto/d/saint-paul-1989-isuzu-mark-rs-and-sedan/7150616683.html


https://barnfinds.com/rare-survivor-1989-isuzu-i-mark-rs/


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> It's close to zero parts availability that it doesn't share with a Bus. I considered one in the not-too-distant past as I found a 2-door with a 4 speed (which is fairly rare) and while it would make a pretty good driver it would be a nightmare to find more than engine and brake parts for.


Fun Fact. Those were the only aircooled VWs that had a hydraulic clutch. And all of those hydraulic parts were specific to manual transmission type 4s. Also, the only type 4s with the manual were 2 door fastback. I had one as a project car at one point. That's a project that never got off the ground. Which is a shame. From what I hear, they are FANTASTIC cars to drive.

Sold it to a guy from the Atlanta area. It never even went to his house. It went directly to a VW shop for a full restoration. Looks like the shop has since closed, unfortunately. It's this car, though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yaxs1_UPdg



Alpinweiss2 said:


> A restored Type 2 (bus) is valuable. A restored Type 4 is worth......
> 
> :beer:


Amen to this, haha.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> A restored Type 2 (bus) is valuable. A restored Type 4 is worth......
> 
> :beer:


The Type 2 has timeless looks while the Type 4 looks like it came out of the DDR. I'm sure they're great but I'd rather have a Trabant Kombi.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Does a turbo ruin an S2000? 

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/d/el-mirage-2003-turbo-honda-s2000/7152602991.html



















A bad paint job sure does...:facepalm:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

I dont hate it...

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/d/glendale-2019-dodge-challenger-t-srt/7153347237.html


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Atl-Atl said:


> I dont hate it...
> 
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/d/glendale-2019-dodge-challenger-t-srt/7153347237.html


I wonder about chassis rigidity? Does it squirm like an f-body convertible?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


> I dont hate it...
> 
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/d/glendale-2019-dodge-challenger-t-srt/7153347237.html


LOL. Selling a convertible in Phoenix in July.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

spockcat said:


> LOL. Selling a convertible in Phoenix in July.


Yeah, thats when you buy. Like a sportscar in the winter in cold climates.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


> Yeah, thats when you buy. Like a sportscar in the winter in cold climates.


But he is asking full boat retail for the car plus full boat retail for the conversion and it is a 2019 with 9100 miles. The seller isn't some old guy who is desperate to get out of a car that doesn't fit his needs anymore. So you aren't going to get a deal even when it is 115 and 100% sun outside.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

$5000 Porsche 928










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/hampton-falls-porsche-928/7153009966.html

1970 Datsun roadster










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/freedom-1970-datsun-roadster/7153412552.html


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Other than the aftermarket engine harness, and usual condition Texas dash, that 928 seems like it could be a good deal. 
Lack of use MIGHT create a few issues, but he already dealt with the biggest one, fueling system.

Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> Other than the aftermarket engine harness, and usual condition Texas dash, that 928 seems like it could be a good deal.
> Lack of use MIGHT create a few issues, but he already dealt with the biggest one, fueling system.
> 
> Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


That's what I was thinking. Could be a fun little resto project. Sadly I have my hands full. :laugh:


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Someone needs to buy and save that 928.

Luckily I am an ocean away so this duty can't fall to me.:laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Dr.AK said:


> Someone needs to buy and save that 928.
> 
> Luckily I am an ocean away so this duty can't fall to me.:laugh:


I'd be willing to help you arrange shipping. :laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

finklejag said:


> [URL="https://portland.craigslist.org/yam/cto/d/saint-paul-1989-isuzu-mark-rs-and-sedan/7150616683.html"[/url]


I always liked the 2nd generation Isuzu I-Mark and the 3rd generation Stylus. The 2nd gen Impulse was also super cool. Handling by Lotus and available with a turbo and AWD was serious stuff back then. I can’t imagine how difficult they are to find in any condition today, let alone good condition. Restoration is nearly impossible. So his asking price isn’t crazy for what is likely one of the best examples of a rare car in the USA.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dr.AK said:


> Someone needs to buy and save that 928.
> 
> Luckily I am an ocean away so this duty can't fall to me.:laugh:


I've got a silk scarf to go with it


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> I'd be willing to help you arrange shipping. :laugh:


In an act of selfless generosity, I will lend you my rowboat. :laugh:

:beer:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/747181896030609/

1988 Dodge Shadow
$3,500
Vehicles
Listed a day ago in Germantown, T
Driven 123,456 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: White
Seller's description
A friend in my area is selling his CSX-T. Some of you may have seeing for sale in other groups but I thought I'd see if anyone is interested. Quick details: rebuilt forged bottom end, fresh NOS
head, 5spd, all Shelby stuff intact, converted to TII, fresh cold AC, No rust beside small surface rust around emergency break cable (common), 2 piece intake, BOV, 2.5" swing valve and down pipe. I wouldn't hesitate to drive the car anywhere. I'm sure I'm forgetting stuff, just ask and I should be able to answer it. Car is located in West Memphis, AR. Not too far away for most of you.


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

Made the mistake of emailing the owner of that 928, may or may not report back depending on what I hear:laugh:. I'm only 3.5hr away...


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

ErikGTI said:


> Made the mistake of emailing the owner of that 928, may or may not report back depending on what I hear:laugh:. I'm only 3.5hr away...


Smart move.

For now. :laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

ErikGTI said:


> Made the mistake of emailing the owner of that 928, may or may not report back depending on what I hear:laugh:. I'm only 3.5hr away...


Could be the best decision of your life. I'm down to go look in person and take a lot of pictures for you.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Driven 123,456 miles


Why is 8 afraid of 7? 






Because 7 8 9. :laugh: I have a 7yo. Sue me.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

ErikGTI said:


> Made the mistake of emailing the owner of that 928, may or may not report back depending on what I hear:laugh:. I'm only 3.5hr away...


Oh boy, you do know you are absolutely required to keep us updated on what happens next, right? :laugh:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Found this..









https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/ctd/d/oakland-1966-mercedes-benz-250se-coupe/7152275218.html


Which was actually an ad for an auction of a Mercedes shop that is selling literally everything..

Auction Information
The Marshall’s Silver Star Motors Mercedes Auction is open for bidding now and scheduled to culminate in live bidding on July 15th. The live auction will run simultaneously on three online partner platforms, Proxibid, Invaluable, and LiveAuctioneers. Absentee and telephone bidding is also available to pre-registered, qualified buyers.

• Entire Mercedes-Benz parts collection sold as one lot – see over 100,000 OEM parts
• Mercedes-Benz cars sold individually – see the inventory of project cars
• Chris-Craft boats and boat parts sold as one lot – see boats and parts
• All items are located in and pickup is in Oakland, California

https://worldwideauctioneers.com/marshalls-silver-star-motors-classic-mercedes-auction/#info


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

Dr.AK said:


> Oh boy, you do know you are absolutely required to keep us updated on what happens next, right? :laugh:


Oh I'm well aware of TCL rules, I wouldn't dare break them. Can you imagine the lolz that could be had in a thread about a $5000 Porsche? Luckily the owner hasn't gotten back to me yet.:beer::laugh:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

ErikGTI said:


> Made the mistake of emailing the owner of that 928, may or may not report back depending on what I hear:laugh:. I'm only 3.5hr away...


Just remember










Do it. :beer:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3139215212810274/

1990 Chevrolet Lumina
$3,995
Dealership · Listed a week ago in Syracuse, IN
About This Vehicle
Driven 15,846 miles
Automatic transmission
Exterior color: Blue · Interior color: Blue
VIN: 2G1WL54TXL1115807
Fuel type: Gasoline


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

In the last pic it's missing a bolt on the driver side brace from strut tower at the radiator support.

So that's a hard pass...

:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> In the last pic it's missing a bolt on the driver side brace from strut tower at the radiator support.
> 
> So that's a hard pass...
> 
> :laugh:


Do you have to remove that to remove the battery?
This is just an old Lumina... and the paint age/patina looks correct in the front.
I see no red flags.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

How about one of the great sedan cruisers of 2011? 

One owner, 64k miles, Rare Sport Package LS460










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/danville-lexus-ls460-rare-sport-package/7155379648.html


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Do you have to remove that to remove the battery?
> This is just an old Lumina... and the paint age/patina looks correct in the front.
> I see no red flags.


I agree it looks appropriately clean. It was an attempt at humor. :beer:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think I made a huge mistake by finding this guy:
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/pts/d/lavonia-audi-c4-parts-cars-s4-s6-sedan/7137997039.html

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/pts/d/lavonia-porsche-parts-cars-and-complete/7137997250.html


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Woah, nice stash of cars. It's a shame they've been sitting outside, but still...

I wonder what kind of pricing they are asking.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> How about one of the great sedan cruisers of 2011?
> 
> One owner, 64k miles, Rare Sport Package LS460


My old boss (current friend) has an LS460L (non-sport) that he bought new in 2012. Aside from being a different trim, it looks a lot like this car (color, interior, features, etc). It is a really, really nice place to be. We road-tripped in it for business a couple of times and the damn thing nearly drives itself. Sometimes he has a bad habit of tailgating and the anti-collision system once kicked in and tried to kill him when a car directly in front of him did a panic stop. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> I agree it looks appropriately clean. It was an attempt at humor. :beer:


Ah.. like pointy elbow. Got it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> How about one of the great sedan cruisers of 2011?
> 
> One owner, 64k miles, Rare Sport Package LS460
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/danville-lexus-ls460-rare-sport-package/7155379648.html


I looked at these a few years ago for a commuter until I found out they have an expensive suspension design error.
It's depressing when you realize once Lexus started making their cars actually entertaining to drive, they lost the tank-like durability.
VW proves you can make boring cars unreliable too.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

firstorbit84 said:


> I think I made a huge mistake by finding this guy:
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/pts/d/lavonia-audi-c4-parts-cars-s4-s6-sedan/7137997039.html
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/pts/d/lavonia-porsche-parts-cars-and-complete/7137997250.html


It's worth going just to look around. He knows what he's got, so you aren't going to get anything dirt cheap. But sometimes, just having it available makes the difference.

I took a bunch of pictures one of the times I was there.
Pictures in the Junkyard Finds thread


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Do you have to remove that to remove the battery?
> This is just an old Lumina... and the paint age/patina looks correct in the front.
> I see no red flags.


whoooooooooooosh


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

2000 XJ. 78K - $1200!

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-jeep-cherokee/7155145926.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

GolfTango said:


> 2000 XJ. 78K - $1200!
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-jeep-cherokee/7155145926.html


It's a trap.

I paid $1,200 for my 1998 XJ and promptly rebuilt the motor. :laugh:

It was green, too.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bid now if you want....:screwy:

https://www.mecum.com/lots/SC0520-414571/1981-dodge-double-header-custom/

1981 DODGE DOUBLE HEADER CUSTOM

FROM THE DALLAS AND AMMIE HAWKINS COLLECTION
Color
Red
ESTIMATE
$8,000 - $12,000
HIGHLIGHTS
Custom build fusing two front ends together
Can operate from either side
Two 1.6L 4-cylinder engines
Red with Black vinyl roof covering
Two-tone Black and Red interior
6-spoke alloy wheels
4-speed manual transmission


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> bid now if you want....:screwy:
> 
> https://www.mecum.com/lots/SC0520-414571/1981-dodge-double-header-custom/
> 
> ...


So... You decide which side you're going to drive? 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> So... You decide which side you're going to drive?


Specifically designed for people who hate backing out of parking spaces. Reversaphobia.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Specifically designed for people who hate backing out of parking spaces. Reversaphobia.




Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

A 1981 Dodge PushMePullYou.


----------



## NYCgolf (Nov 11, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> 2000 XJ. 78K - $1200!
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-jeep-cherokee/7155145926.html


Ad says no dash indicates no BUS, MY guess is that he tried to get it fixed and it either needs an ecu or has some other expensive to diag / fix


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> bid now if you want....:screwy:
> 
> https://www.mecum.com/lots/SC0520-414571/1981-dodge-double-header-custom/
> 
> ...


If both ends have the twin-stick trans, you'll have 16 speeds!!!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Somebody in the Nashville area might like this.
https://cookeville.craigslist.org/ctd/d/nashville-2011-mazda-6-touring/7147828089.html
It's a 2011 Mazda6 6 speed manual with 68k miles for 5k and it looks like very good shape.
It does have a rebuilt title, but googling the vin shows it was just some lower passenger side door damage that's been fixed.
Kind of a best case scenario for a rebuilt title car.








I would totally test drive it and maybe buy it... but don't feel like driving 3.5 hours one way just to test drive.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

DonL said:


> If both ends have the twin-stick trans, you'll have 16 speeds!!!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

DonL said:


> If both ends have the twin-stick trans, you'll have 16 speeds!!!


Hmmmmm... If only one does it’s 12. 

Perhaps one’s a manual and one’s an auto. If you’re in heavy traffic you could drive the slushbox and if you’re feeling sporty you could drive the stick. :laugh:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

GolfTango said:


> 2000 XJ. 78K - $1200!
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/2000-jeep-cherokee/7155145926.html





Cabin Pics said:


> It's a trap.
> 
> I paid $1,200 for my 1998 XJ and promptly rebuilt the motor. :laugh:
> 
> It was green, too.





NYCgolf said:


> Ad says no dash indicates no BUS, MY guess is that he tried to get it fixed and it either needs an ecu or has some other expensive to diag / fix


It is a trap, but the trap isnt the CANBUS issue, its the rust. The electrical problems with this XJ are easy, it needs all of the electrical grounds refreshed which can be done in about an hour with a 1/2" socket, a wire brush and some dielectric grease. The real issue is the significant rust.


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1986-chevrolet-astro/7143594648.html










Rust free Chevy Astro with manual trans in Chicago. Non-running though. I wonder what it would take to get it running.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

dromanbujak600 said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1986-chevrolet-astro/7143594648.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*$1700*

:screwy:


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

dromanbujak600 said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1986-chevrolet-astro/7143594648.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that rare... We had one, and I know several other people who had one. Now, I guess if it's the 4.3 with a manual... That's not so common. Ours was the 4.3. I know several people who have had the 4 cylinder ones. One guy in our town still is running his which has over 400k miles and has not had any major work done to it. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

dromanbujak600 said:


>


That looks like a real life view from Grand Theft Auto... :laugh:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

A '91 BMW 850 CI just popped up in North NJ for $4,500

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/little-falls-1991-bmw-850ci-coupe-e31/7159713049.html


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> A '91 BMW 850 CI just popped up in North NJ for $4,500
> 
> https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/little-falls-1991-bmw-850ci-coupe-e31/7159713049.html


That would be fun! I've driven the 750il with the v12 and that was fun! Can't imagine how the coup would be!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> *$1700*
> 
> :screwy:


Those are still popular here for hot-rod van builds.
So yeah, the rust-free shell has value.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/199120688206086

2001 prelude, 31,500 miles, asking $7250. 5 speed manual, supposedly no rust but its in New Hampshire. Price is a few k too high IMO and despite it saying mint I can see several issues with the body. clear coat looks screwed up in a lot of places, missing trim pieces,something is hanging from below the rear bumper, dash is cracked, passenger door handle is missing, headlights are bright yellow, rear quarter panel looks dented around the fender arch....










Too bad its not a type SH.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

dromanbujak600 said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1986-chevrolet-astro/7143594648.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought it would be cool to do a typhoon/cyclone swap into an astro


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

2003 Cadillac STS with 48k miles original owner

https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/d/dallas-2003-cadillac-sts/7159253435.html










I don't know much about these cars other than I've always enjoyed this style after seeing Sylvester Stallone drive one in one of his older movies.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Yuk.

losangeles.craigslist.org/1985-chevy-citation-ii

"Rare 1985 Chevy Citation II in OUTSTANDING, ORIGINAL condition with less than 40,000 original miles!!!"
"Does not have the exterior plastic panel pieces. (These are known to crumble away.) "


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

No X11 no care. Junk it.


----------



## abingdon (Oct 25, 2006)

The Citation photo shoot in front of a Big Lots is great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

simple said:


> No X11 no care. Junk it.


x2.

The X11 is worth having though.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yuk.
> 
> losangeles.craigslist.org/1985-chevy-citation-ii
> 
> ...


nearly threw up at that price.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

elite.mafia said:


> nearly threw up at that price.


Only a little less than it cost new, adjusted for inflation.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> nearly threw up at that price.


Especially when you take this into account: Under $6k 2 years ago.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-chevrolet-citation/


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Especially when you take this into account: Under $6k 2 years ago.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-chevrolet-citation/


Wow, that's so much nicer too. Better spec, paint and body isn't all ****ed up... dude is really smoking crack at that asking price.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Clearly a typo and has an extra 0 haha


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Especially when you take this into account: Under $6k 2 years ago.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-chevrolet-citation/


That is just a citation. Not a citation II!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> That is just a citation. Not a citation II!


What is the difference?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> What is the difference?


The Citation II has a slightly different appearance:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cessna_Citation_II



:beer:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

SRT8 Ute Conversion? 










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/rochester-srt8-ute-conversion/7160878063.html


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> SRT8 Ute Conversion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> all steel build


:sly::sly::sly:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> The Citation II has a slightly different appearance:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cessna_Citation_II
> 
> ...


:facepalm::banghead::laugh:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/cto/d/abbotsford-southwest-must-sell-1990/7156966042.html



> *Must Sell 1990 Corvette ZR1 - $15000*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15k CAD = 11k USD


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

MGQ said:


> https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/cto/d/abbotsford-southwest-must-sell-1990/7156966042.html
> 
> 
> 
> 15k CAD = 11k USD


The is one on BAT at $31k USD currently. 
1990 ZR-1 in red.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stromaluski said:


> :sly::sly::sly:


At least there aren't any pizza boxes.
Non-usable "bed" makes this NOT a ute.
That's just a weird coupe now.
It's a Deeeel Sooool.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

This is interesting: STP Porsche 917/10-002 Can Am Replica

https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/east-hartford-stp-porsche-can-am-replica/7145224267.html

If I'm reading this correctly, he connected two Subaru flat sixes to make a flat 12.


----------



## ArmenB (Feb 8, 2002)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> This is interesting: STP Porsche 917/10-002 Can Am Replica
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/east-hartford-stp-porsche-can-am-replica/7145224267.html
> 
> If I'm reading this correctly, he connected two Subaru flat sixes to make a flat 12.


Apparently he literally bolted the engines together at the crankshaft via a BMW Guibo. :what::what: And it doesn't currently work because the "machinist made something out of balance"...yeah....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> :facepalm::banghead::laugh:


GM claimed the Citation II had much better build quality than the first "gen".
It's as if they knew they were selling a crappy product and thought that they could fix it by slapping a new badge on the B-pillar. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> GM claimed the Citation II had much better build quality than the first "gen".
> It's as if they knew they were selling a crappy product and thought that they could fix it by slapping a new badge on the B-pillar. :laugh:


1984


From wiki (it seemed to work... ):

Chevrolet Citation II
For 1984, the Citation was renamed the Citation II.[9] While undergoing almost no visible changes outside of badging, the rebranding was intended to draw attention away from previous recalls and quality issues.[6][9] All three body styles remained, along with the X-11.
For the first time, Citation sales increased over the previous year (though remaining under 100,000).[9]

And note recalls =/= crappy. Recalls are issues not necessarily due to poor production and design flaws.
Note what other options domestic buyers had in the early 80s at this price point.
The Citation "II" was huge inside compared to say a rear drive Malibu or Monza.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> 1984
> 
> The Citation "II" was huge inside compared to say a rear drive Malibu or Monza.


Back in high school in the early 90s we had both models in our driveway: a 1980 Pontiac Sunbird 2-door sedan (Monza sibling; ours was not a hatch), and a 1981 Olds Omega 2-door sedan (Citation sibling; ours had a trunk and was not a hatch, hence, 2-door sedan). The Sunbird was ridiculously small inside. My brother and I loved hearing the little "yelp" people made when falling into the seat, followed by "Am I sitting on the ground!?" The Sunbird had sports-car proportions: long hood (prestige gap!), short trunk, low roof, RWD. Since the roof was low, the seats were low too; my brother and I loved the little "yelp" people made when they fell into the seat. You sat with your legs almost straight out in front of you. The rear seat was strange: the center tunnel split the rear seat bottoms, but it had a single full-width seatback. Rear seat legroom was pathetic. Headroom was pathetic. The car was long-ish, but very narrow. The trunk was small too, so it was not a good family car. 

The Omega, on the other hand, felt like a van inside compared to the Sunbird. You sat much more upright, the rear seat was a full bench, there was plenty of headroom, and the car was much wider than the Sunbird. Only one model year separated the two cars, but the Omega felt _decades _newer. Of course the Sunbird platform was based on the Chevy Vega, so it kind of was decades old.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> 1984
> 
> 
> From wiki (it seemed to work... ):
> ...


I had a Chevette which was even cramped in the drivers seat... It could get stuck in a mud puddle too.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

ArmenB said:


> Apparently he literally bolted the engines together at the crankshaft via a BMW Guibo. :what::what: And it doesn't currently work because the "machinist made something out of balance"...yeah....


:laugh:

I guess my idea of mating two J35 Honda V6s to make a V12 should remain just that.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Iroczgirl said:


> GM claimed the Citation II had much better build quality than the first "gen".
> It's as if they knew they were selling a crappy product and thought that they could fix it by slapping a new badge on the B-pillar. :laugh:


This past May, Automobile put out a list of the Worst Cars of the 1980's. The first one on the list: GM's X-cars.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> This past May, Automobile put out a list of the Worst Cars of the 1980's. The first one on the list: GM's X-cars.


Yet, I bet they (Motortrend) praised it when first tested back then.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CostcoPizza said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I guess my idea of mating two J35 Honda V6s to make a V12 should remain just that.


I cant find anything now but I remember once seeing a special adapter device that allowed two mazda wankel engines to be installed side by side to one bellhousing/tranny.
This was probably 15 years ago.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> This past May, Automobile put out a list of the Worst Cars of the 1980's. The first one on the list: GM's X-cars.


I can't watch the video right now, but please tell me the Renault Le Car made the list.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

elite.mafia said:


> nearly threw up at that price.


Typo'd that second 0 at the end. :laugh: 

Or, somebody thinks that California malaise-era GM crapboxes follow the same valuation curve as their real estate.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

DonL said:


> Typo'd that second 0 at the end.
> 
> Or, somebody thinks that California malaise-era GM crapboxes follow the same valuation curve as their real estate.


For 200 bucks it would make a great lemons race car.


----------



## ikonomore (May 24, 2006)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> This is interesting: STP Porsche 917/10-002 Can Am Replica
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/east-hartford-stp-porsche-can-am-replica/7145224267.html
> 
> If I'm reading this correctly, he connected two Subaru flat sixes to make a flat 12.



This car has been on Hartford's CL for over a year at least. Drives me nuts. It's never going to sell.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> This is interesting: STP Porsche 917/10-002 Can Am Replica
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/east-hartford-stp-porsche-can-am-replica/7145224267.html
> 
> If I'm reading this correctly, he connected two Subaru flat sixes to make a flat 12.


about 10 miles from me....thx for the bad idea.

reported 

Mud


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> This is interesting: STP Porsche 917/10-002 Can Am Replica
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/east-hartford-stp-porsche-can-am-replica/7145224267.html
> 
> If I'm reading this correctly, he connected two Subaru flat sixes to make a flat 12.


Just think how cool that would be with an aircooled Porsche engine in it. Say a Carrera 3.2 engine.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Just think how cool that would be with an aircooled Porsche engine in it. Say a Carrera 3.2 engine.


I want to buy that and swap in a Fiero Iron Duke.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

ikonomore said:


> This car has been on Hartford's CL for over a year at least. Drives me nuts. It's never going to sell.


Ok, I thought I had heard of this car before. I swear there was a post shared her before


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> I want to buy that and swap in a Fiero Iron Duke.


I don't know about that but another cool option (besides a Chevy V8) would be if it could be electrified. I could only imagine the fun on a smaller track like Lime Rock with something like that under modern EV power. And you wouldn't have to worry about Lime Rock's noise restrictions (edit: those might have been specific club restrictions when driving at Lime Rock).


----------



## rimtrim (Dec 17, 2004)

This looks like a real time capsule:

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/collegeville-1973-dodge-monaco-rare/7162949435.html










From the close-ups, it seems to be truly near-mint and not just a "ten footer". The dash shows 89K miles though, so it must have been meticulously maintained, because most Chrysler products from this era were getting pretty rough by that point.

Now to review a couple of the GM junkers posted recently...










I'm usually the one defending high-ish prices on oddball cars, but yeah, that one is wacky. I don't understand people who ask top dollar for something and don't even bother to get it looking its best. I know those bumper fillers are hard to find, but there must be some way to locate them...or even have them custom-made from fiberglass, if you're going to ask that kind of price for the car.










Now this one is kind of cool. It's the right color, and the price is at least defensible. I did notice that the wheel covers are incorrect (they belong on a Celebrity or a Lumina APV cargo version), which is kind of odd for a 15K-mile car. But if anyone remembers those "lace" wheel covers that were one of the factory choices on these, GM sourced them from two different suppliers. One design worked fine, and the other was a disaster. So it's actually possible that they fell off in 15K miles. I had a friend in high school (circa 2001) who had basically this exact car. It was pretty unremarkable, but I do remember that it had great outward visibility, which you just don't see on sedans today.

Both of those Chevys are cars where I'd like to read a book about how they were developed. From what I've heard, both of them were basically good ideas that sunk into the corporate quagmire, took years too long to finish, and were launched with serious deficiencies. I bet there are some retired guys sitting around with some great stories about what happened behind the scenes and how they ended up the way they were.

-Andrew L


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

rimtrim said:


> Both of those Chevys are cars where I'd like to read a book about how they were developed. From what I've heard, both of them were basically good ideas that sunk into the corporate quagmire, took years too long to finish, and were launched with serious deficiencies. I bet there are some retired guys sitting around with some great stories about what happened behind the scenes and how they ended up the way they were.
> 
> -Andrew L


its been years since i've read one, but Collectible Automobile was exactly this, with a focus on American brands. I'd expect you may already subscribe, but if not, you'd probably love it.

My family's experience: we owned an 81 Olds Omega in 2005-ish. To be honest I don't recall how my parents came across it, I think it was an unwanted car that came from the estate of an elderly relative of, an acquaintance of theirs. They knew my Dad likes old cars so I'm sure it was offered for nearly free. It was... A car. It had 4 doors and 4 wheels and got you where you wanted to go. I think there are a million better cars for 12,500, including... anything else on offer for the same price basically.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

rimtrim said:


> But if anyone remembers those "lace" wheel covers that were one of the factory choices on these, GM sourced them from two different suppliers.


The San Andreas development team used these for a lot of the genericized early 90s cars in the game.


----------



## rimtrim (Dec 17, 2004)

MGQ said:


> its been years since i've read one, but Collectible Automobile was exactly this, with a focus on American brands. I'd expect you may already subscribe, but if not, you'd probably love it.


Thanks, I'll have to check that out. I've been pretty much tuned out of car magazines for years. This also reminded me of Ate Up With Motor, which has a lot of in-depth car histories, though I don't think he ever covered the X-body or W-body cars.



> My family's experience: we owned an 81 Olds Omega in 2005-ish. To be honest I don't recall how my parents came across it, I think it was an unwanted car that came from the estate of an elderly relative of, an acquaintance of theirs. They knew my Dad likes old cars so I'm sure it was offered for nearly free. It was... A car. It had 4 doors and 4 wheels and got you where you wanted to go. I think there are a million better cars for 12,500, including... anything else on offer for the same price basically.


I think the X-cars only make sense in context of what else the domestics were building in 1979. By 2005, almost every passenger car in the GM lineup had some lineage from the X-car and 25 years of further development on top of that, so an '81 Omega would basically seem like "minimum viable product" by that time. But it launched ahead of the K-cars and the Ford Escort and Tempo, so it was really a new idea in the Detroit landscape. And because it offered a V6 and was a little larger than most Japanese cars, it was somewhat of a white-space vehicle in America at the time. The idea was that it would ultimately replace traditional family cars like the Caprice, as the '80s ushered in a new era of practical efficiency...of course, it didn't exactly work out that way.



r_fostoria said:


> The San Andreas development team used these for a lot of the genericized early 90s cars in the game.


Yup, those are the ones. That even looks somewhat like a 2-door Lumina. Those caps were basically the 1991 Caprice LTZ alloy wheel, but an "outie" rather than an "innie".

-Andrew L


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

rimtrim said:


> Yup, those are the ones. That even looks somewhat like a 2-door Lumina.


You can tell it's not a 2-door W-body because it doesn't have those piece of **** pillar mounted door handles that broke if you so much as thought about opening your door in the winter. 

That thing kinda looks like a Thunderbird with a Taurus SHO front clip...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> You can tell it's not a 2-door W-body because it doesn't have those piece of **** pillar mounted door handles that broke if you so much as thought about opening your door in the winter.
> 
> That thing kinda looks like a Thunderbird with a Taurus SHO front clip...


:laugh:

That's the "Fortune" and it becomes more obvious that it's supposed to be a Thunderbird when you look at the back.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1991 Mercedes-Benz 300CE Koenig Special Widebody once owned by baseball Hall of Fame center fielder Ken Griffey Jr. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2851724638242473/


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

97 Land Cruiser.

1 owner, 92k, locked, steel wheels, cloth interior and maybe no sunroof. Super rare spec. All the dealer orders had leather/sunroof/alloys. Plus less than 10% of FZJ80's have lockers.

Price isn't outrageous if it's in nice shape.

https://kalispell.craigslist.org/cto/d/coram-97-land-cruiser/7163667725.html


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

PoorHouse said:


> 97 Land Cruiser.
> 
> 1 owner, 92k, locked, steel wheels, cloth interior and maybe no sunroof. Super rare spec. All the dealer orders had leather/sunroof/alloys. Plus less than 10% of FZJ80's have lockers.
> 
> ...


Funny how the seller stays away from mentions of rust....

I owned one....rest assured this has lots. With the general lack of care that they chose to portray here you can bet the underside is a mess. Plus look at the pic of the front.... rust is peeking out.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

When did non running 944's get crazy?

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/whitehall-1985-porsche-944/7155151925.html

174000 miles non-running and no way to even start it to evaluate it. 5000$ For that mileage that seems a lot.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

BryanH said:


> Funny how the seller stays away from mentions of rust....
> 
> I owned one....rest assured this has lots. With the general lack of care that they chose to portray here you can bet the underside is a mess. Plus look at the pic of the front.... rust is peeking out.



Yeah, hard to tell if it's just really dirty or rust is setting in. It looks clean on the rear bumper and around the receiver. 

I don't think of these as particularly rust prone. I dailied one for 7 years here, it didn't have any rust issues.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

PoorHouse said:


> 97 Land Cruiser.
> 
> 1 owner, 92k, locked, steel wheels, cloth interior and maybe no sunroof. Super rare spec. All the dealer orders had leather/sunroof/alloys. Plus less than 10% of FZJ80's have lockers.
> 
> ...


$18K? :screwy: I'd call that outrageous. A 23 year old LC priced the same as an almost new, low mileage bare bones 4WD truck.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> $18K? :screwy: I'd call that outrageous. A 23 year old LC priced the same as an almost new, low mileage bare bones 4WD truck.



Apples to Tangerines.

LC's hold their value very well. FZJ80s are starting to appreciate.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> 97 Land Cruiser.
> 
> 1 owner, 92k, locked, steel wheels, cloth interior and maybe no sunroof. Super rare spec. All the dealer orders had leather/sunroof/alloys. Plus less than 10% of FZJ80's have lockers.
> 
> Price isn't outrageous if it's in nice shape.


Man, if I had money to light on fire, I'd buy this and store it in Red Lodge year-round.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/777620599713987/





















> 1987 Audi Coupe GT · Coupe · Driven 162,000 miles
> 
> Looking to sell my classic Audi
> It's a 1987 Coupe GT
> Complete records from purchase in 1987. The car is close to stock. In decent condition. Has some surface spots and around the sunroof the clear coat is faded.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Those cars are cool because history.
But the styling aged terribly.
Such awkward proportions now.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I think the styling is great. Sure beats anything from 2020.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> Those cars are cool because history.
> But the styling aged terribly.
> Such awkward proportions now.


I kind of agree, they're too long looking or something. The FWD drivetrain is a bummer as well. The 4000CS Quattro sedan is far superior.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Why would you order the sport edition and then add a vinyl top? :screwy:

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/322465788442487/


----------



## DerBaldGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

r_fostoria said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/777620599713987/


Also those Digital dashes are notorious for going out and super expensive to repair and impossible to replace


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


> Why would you order the sport edition and then add a vinyl top? :screwy:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/322465788442487/


$6900?! What is with these pipe dream prices? This was a $250-500 car when I was in high school and was utter crap. 

Now give me a Olds 98 in the same vintage please.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

DerBaldGuy said:


> Also those Digital dashes are notorious for going out and super expensive to repair and impossible to replace


That’s one of the features that makes them so cool. Listen, nothing cool was ever easy. And making it look easy is cool. It’s difficult to own all these old cars. Which is why it’s amazing when you see one that’s in great shape and working. And it’s why people flock to them at car shows while bypassing many “ordinary” cars that anyone can simply purchase new provided their bank account balance is big enough. People love seeing certain old cars like the Volkswagen Corrado and this old Audi precisely because they know how painful and difficult it is to acquire them and keep them nice.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

The green Monaco sedan is sick.
Who wouldn't want to stretch out in the interior and watch a drive in movie?
Have no idea why people pay so much for old slow thirsty Landcruisers. 
.
Oh, here is something interesting and rare, but that price!

https://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/d/crossville-2009-solstice-cpe-gxp/7148254027.html


CLtri-cities, TN > cars & trucks - by owner...
2009 Solstice Cpe GXP - $30000 (Crossville Tn)
image 3 of 5
1
12345
2009 Pontiac Solstice Coupe GXP
condition: excellent
cylinders: 4 cylinders
drive: rwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 39500
paint color: red
size: compact
title status: clean
transmission: manual
type: coupe
Number 269 of 1152 coupes built. Excellent Condition, wicked red, powder coated parts under hood, both soft and hard top avail. Garage kept, never seen salt.
© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DerBaldGuy said:


> Also those Digital dashes are notorious for going out and super expensive to repair and impossible to replace


Makes me wonder about all the digital gauges/screens in cars of today and how serviceable they will be in 25 to 40 years.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> Why would you order the sport edition and then add a vinyl top? :screwy:


While this car doesn't appear to have it, can someone explain why some Cutlass Cieras had badges with flags of other countries on it? Do these cars have any connection whatsoever to Switzerland?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Worldclass comfort and luxury? ^^


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

GolfTango said:


> $6900?! What is with these pipe dream prices? This was a $250-500 car when I was in high school and was utter crap.
> 
> Now give me a Olds 98 in the same vintage please.


Wow what in the world!!! Who would ever give that much for one of those! Not me. I don't think I would even buy one for $250...

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


> While this car doesn't appear to have it, can someone explain why some Cutlass Cieras had badges with flags of other countries on it? Do these cars have any connection whatsoever to Switzerland?


The International Series
It was Oldsmobile's version of Chevy's Eurosport, which was purely trim/cosmetics.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

chucchinchilla said:


> While this car doesn't appear to have it, can someone explain why some Cutlass Cieras had badges with flags of other countries on it? Do these cars have any connection whatsoever to Switzerland?


I always liked that badge as a kid. So colorful! Here's what Wikipedia has to say about it:



> Cutlass Ciera side emblem. This emblem was used on several Oldsmobile models from the mid-1970s to early 1990s as part of their "International" theme, which sought to compare Oldsmobile sophistication to that of global and domestic competitors. (From left to right, the flags are of the United States, Canada, Belgium, Finland, Italy, the United Kingdom, the Netherlands, Switzerland, France, Portugal, Sweden, Spain, Denmark, Ireland, and the then West Germany; this side emblem was originally used with the Cutlass Salon during the mid-1970s when it was a competitor to the Pontiac Grand Am)


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I feel like the only brands to succeed in that globalization era of the 80s and 90s was Ford and Toyota. Am I wrong? Obviously I'm not providing metrics of success but the quality and variety of the global cars for them was much higher than GM and say Honda. VW seemed to do well but used aquired companies to actually gain more ground. Drift...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

simple said:


> I feel like the only brands to succeed in that globalization era of the 80s and 90s was Ford and Toyota. Am I wrong? Obviously I'm not providing metrics of success but the quality and variety of the global cars for them was much higher than GM and say Honda. VW seemed to do well but used aquired companies to actually gain more ground. Drift...


Weren't Ford and GM were already global companies by the time that happened. GM had Opel/Vauxhall and Holden and Ford had the equivalent Ford and Ford.  You're right about Toyota though, they figured out how made a mighty fine Buick pretty quick.


----------



## pSyCO_007 (Sep 1, 2009)

rimtrim said:


> This looks like a real time capsule:
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/collegeville-1973-dodge-monaco-rare/7162949435.html
> 
> ...


My brother in law has a 68 Monaco. These were really nice cars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Pizza Cat said:


> Man, if I had money to light on fire, I'd buy this and store it in Red Lodge year-round.


Comments like this will get you booted from the fakerich camp with a quickness! Even if you don't have the $, pretend like you do, but are choosing to spend/invest it elsewhere. That's what I do!


----------



## pSyCO_007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Check out this out 


https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/stephenville-1990-chevy-dually/7164469649.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

pSyCO_007 said:


> Check out this out
> 
> 
> https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/stephenville-1990-chevy-dually/7164469649.html
> ...


Long truck is long. Of course it is in Texas.










Needs this on the back.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Matt said:


> Comments like this will get you booted from the fakerich camp with a quickness! Even if you don't have the $, pretend like you do, but are choosing to spend/invest it elsewhere. That's what I do!


Shhh


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Long truck is long. Of course it is in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought my extended cab long bed f-150 was hard to maneuver... I can't imagine driving that in a city.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> I thought my extended cab long bed f-150 was hard to maneuver... I can't imagine driving that in a city.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Now imagine trying to maneuver a trailer with that thing. 4000 point turn


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Holy effing isht. A manual W124.... wagon. Manual 124s are already very rare (much more so than 201s or 123s), and I did not know that the wagons were available at launch or with a manual transmission. In 1986 these were the fastest sedans sold in the US (140 MPH)

edit: ad says it was "bought in Germany in 1998" and it's a 4 cylinder. So probably a 25 year old + import?

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1986-mercedes-benz-station-wagon/7160268172.html









I thought this was a great deal for a V12 vert-a true vert and not the lame ass half convertible in the earlier years. It was already converted to euro headlights. 

There was another that was in nicer condition for 3100, but with a bad transmission and US spec headlights. 
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/excelsior-1989-jaguar-xjs-convertible/7158141038.html









Because I've never seen a J30 yet. 
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/red-wing-1993-infinity-j30/7161127589.html









A MKVII (which I love) but with a BMW diesel inline 6. 
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/d/andover-1984-lincoln-mk-vii-turbo-diesel/7158859407.html









Factory 283 converted to a 4 speed
https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/missoula-1964-nova-4-dr-sedan-283-v8/7158544495.html









J car with the rare 1.8 SOHC turbo and 4 speed. 
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/d/grantsburg-1986-pontiac-sunbird/7164393833.html









Never knew these were made through 95
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/long-lake-1995-range-rover-classic/7161229431.html









https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/hanover-park-1968-toyota-corona-coupe/7163188658.html









Very odd spec (which I like)-slant 6, 4 speed, A/C and 4x4. 

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/cto/d/scottsbluff-1986-dodge-w150-4x4-short/7163246990.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Manual slant 6 4x4 with working A/C is a rare find.
Always wondered what Dodge could have done with that engine if they kept using it/updating with fuel injection like Ford did with the 300 6.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Manual slant 6 4x4 with working A/C is a rare find.
> Always wondered what Dodge could have done with that engine if they kept using it/updating with fuel injection like Ford did with the 300 6.


Was the 300 also reverse flow?

It had the advantage of displacement, which the slant 6 didn't to keep it competitive. It also probably didn't have a suitable home after the new 94 Rams were out.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

88c900t said:


> Because I've never seen a J30 yet.
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/red-wing-1993-infinity-j30/7161127589.html


I’d love to have a pristine collection of early 90s Japanese luxobarges: G20, I30, J30, Q45 with Active Suspension, LS400, GS300, Legend (Coupé and Sedan), Vigor, 929, Millenia, Cosmo, etc.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Am I crazy for wanting this thing? I know everyone loves the GT-R. But I’m thinking this would make a fun, semi-practical yet exotic weekend toy that scratches the JDM itch. 4-doors means it’s much more likely to be enjoyed more frequently. As a family man, 2-seaters will see negligible use and even 2-door cars with back seats are less likely to be taken out to dinner or other family outings. 

https://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/d/kissimmee-jdm-rhd-1993-nissan-skyline/7153648408.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

88c900t said:


> Was the 300 also reverse flow?
> 
> It had the advantage of displacement, which the slant 6 didn't to keep it competitive. It also probably didn't have a suitable home after the new 94 Rams were out.


The 70s 225 slant six could match the 318 in performance (which admittedly was not a performance engine, but the 225 6 was way cheaper to make).
I think it had potential.
But V6s became the thing for cars and thus were adopted for parts shelf engine truck use too.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> Am I crazy for wanting this thing? I know everyone loves the GT-R. But I’m thinking this would make a fun, semi-practical yet exotic weekend toy that scratches the JDM itch. 4-doors means it’s much more likely to be enjoyed more frequently. As a family man, 2-seaters will see negligible use and even 2-door cars with back seats are less likely to be taken out to dinner or other family outings.


There's a JDM sedan like this that lives around here (might actually be a Skyline IIRC). At first glance it seems exotic as it's a RHD car you never see on the streets here but after a couple minutes the novelty washes off and you realize it's just a midsize Japanese sedan from the 90's. Yes it's a cool spec, but the essence of the car isn't very exciting. Of course this is all my opinion which isn't worth much, if you love it I say do it. IMO, if I was to get a JDM car I'd look for something a little more exotic like a Kei car, rare spec WRX, etc.


----------



## the flying grape! (Dec 4, 1999)

OK, it's not as quirky as most of the stuff in this thread, but it's a nice find, and it's MANUAL:

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-bmw-z4-coupe-6speed/7165135612.html


----------



## Zeroth (Feb 14, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> There's a JDM sedan like this that lives around here (might actually be a Skyline IIRC). At first glance it seems exotic as it's a RHD car you never see on the streets here but after a couple minutes the novelty washes off and you realize it's just a midsize Japanese sedan from the 90's. Yes it's a cool spec, but the essence of the car isn't very exciting. Of course this is all my opinion which isn't worth much, if you love it I say do it. IMO, if I was to get a JDM car I'd look for something a little more exotic like a Kei car, rare spec WRX, etc.


This is a turbocharged, inline-6, manual, sports sedan. It's like a 25 year old E90 335i but with fewer HPFP issues


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> There's a JDM sedan like this that lives around here (might actually be a Skyline IIRC). At first glance it seems exotic as it's a RHD car you never see on the streets here but after a couple minutes the novelty washes off and you realize it's just a midsize Japanese sedan from the 90's. Yes it's a cool spec, but the essence of the car isn't very exciting. Of course this is all my opinion which isn't worth much, if you love it I say do it. IMO, if I was to get a JDM car I'd look for something a little more exotic like a Kei car, rare spec WRX, etc.


Yeah, I might have to call euro-snobbery bluff on this one. Silver is boring, but it's just as cool as an Alpina or Euro E36 M, with a stouter drivetrain. :laugh:




88c900t said:


> edit: ad says it was "bought in Germany in 1998" and it's a 4 cylinder. So probably a 25 year old + import?
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1986-mercedes-benz-station-wagon/7160268172.html


Definitely euro spec, notice the non-airbag steering wheel and cloth seats.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CostcoPizza said:


> Definitely euro spec, notice the non-airbag steering wheel and cloth seats.


But in the end it's still numb.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Zeroth said:


> This is a turbocharged, inline-6, manual, sports sedan. It's like a 25 year old E90 335i but with fewer HPFP issues


This sort of thing ain't my bag, baby.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

freedomgli said:


> Am I crazy for wanting this thing? I know everyone loves the GT-R. But I’m thinking this would make a fun, semi-practical yet exotic weekend toy that scratches the JDM itch. 4-doors means it’s much more likely to be enjoyed more frequently. As a family man, 2-seaters will see negligible use and even 2-door cars with back seats are less likely to be taken out to dinner or other family outings.
> 
> https://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/d/kissimmee-jdm-rhd-1993-nissan-skyline/7153648408.html


Not at all. The R33 2.5T is superior to my own 2.0T R32, even though the R32 has more iconic styling. It's also a type M like mine so it has better brakes and an LSD. 

That is not a bad price, if it really is in great condition. R33s have only been legal for a year or so and are generally a few grand more than a 32. Mine was $12,900 and although it has a ton of new parts it needs work.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Clean Civic Si for 5 stacks










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/madison-2002-honda-civic-si/7165469415.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

88c900t said:


> Not at all. The R33 2.5T is superior to my own 2.0T R32, even though the R32 has more iconic styling. It's also a type M like mine so it has better brakes and an LSD.
> 
> That is not a bad price, if it really is in great condition. R33s have only been legal for a year or so and are generally a few grand more than a 32. Mine was $12,900 and although it has a ton of new parts it needs work.


Nice ride man. How is parts availability? I’ve imported thousands of dollars of used parts from Japan over the years. It was always costly and time consuming. What about ordinary things like brake discs, pads, ball joints, seals, belts, gaskets, plug wires, etc.?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Clean Civic Si for 5 stacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve always liked these because of the gear lever position. And I like compact hatchbacks. They are a bargain. I’d love to drive one with a built K24 swap. It’s just too bad this is the first generation after double wishbone suspension.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

UncleJB said:


> Clean Civic Si for 5 stacks


A clean 18 year old Si with under 70K miles for 5K? Excellent find! That was perfect for the guy with the junk Matrix XRS. 




freedomgli said:


> Nice ride man. How is parts availability? I’ve imported thousands of dollars of used parts from Japan over the years. It was always costly and time consuming. What about ordinary things like brake discs, pads, ball joints, seals, belts, gaskets, plug wires, etc.?


No clue LOL. Nothings broke yet, but the PO (not far from South Bend, IN) had the engine out to do the oil pump, which is faulty in most/all RB series engines and did all of the gaskets/clutch/belt-WP and radiator. So strictly in terms of money they spent on it, it was a great deal. But if I wanted to do every window seal (which are notoriously weak in R32s) it's over a grand, and my HICAS rear steer crapped the bed-a kit exists to lock up and disable it. 

I'd like to get the A/C working again and get a working radio, proper wheel and shifter, and find some way to quiet it up.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> I’ve always liked these because of the gear lever position. And I like compact hatchbacks. They are a bargain. I’d love to drive one with a built K24 swap. It’s just too bad this is the first generation after double wishbone suspension.


It was funny to see because I was driving home from Conway the other day and saw a very clean silver one pass the other way. I thought to myself I haven't seen one at all, much less in that condition, in years it seems. Then this one is for sale in the same area. 



88c900t said:


> A clean 18 year old Si with under 70K miles for 5K? Excellent find! That was perfect for the guy with the junk Matrix XRS.


Ha good point - would have been a much shorter ride home too. :laugh:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> It was funny to see because I was driving home from Conway the other day and saw a very clean silver one pass the other way. I thought to myself I haven't seen one at all, much less in that condition, in years it seems. Then this one is for sale in the same area.


Seems like a fair shake to me, especially in a love-it-or-leave-it yellow, could drive for free. I feel like you have eerily good luck on Craiglist. :laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> Seems like a fair shake to me, especially in a love-it-or-leave-it yellow, could drive for free. I feel like you have eerily good luck on Craiglist. :laugh:


It helps to be on there every morning around 5AM.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> It was funny to see because I was driving home from Conway the other day and saw a very clean silver one pass the other way. I thought to myself I haven't seen one at all, much less in that condition, in years it seems. Then this one is for sale in the same area.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha good point - would have been a much shorter ride home too. :laugh:


Yeah that thing is nice. But being in New Hampshire I'm sure its got rust all over the underside...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

sfbay.craigslist.org/d/1985-volkswagen-scirocco-wolfsburg/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> Clean Civic Si for 5 stacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems too cheap.
Very rusty underneath and thinks wont pass next inspection?
Peeps usually ask 4k for these beat to sh!t with 200k miles.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't think I've ever seen a Scirocco in white! They are almost always Red, followed by Black and sometimes Silver...

It's amazing how dated those front ends look. Euro lights and a bumper tuck goes a long way for them.

Were the body-colored bumpers stock? That looks off as well now that I'm looking at it.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Scirocco in white! They are almost always Red, followed by Black and sometimes Silver...
> 
> It's amazing how dated those front ends look. Euro lights and a bumper tuck goes a long way for them.
> 
> Were the body-colored bumpers stock? That looks off as well now that I'm looking at it.


See, that looks completely stock to me, but I remember when they were new, so there's that. :/ 

:laugh:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

After a quick search it looks like the US Bumpers were typically color-matched to the body. :thumbup:


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/d/portland-near-mint-1985-nissan-300zx/7163566984.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Scirocco in white! They are almost always Red, followed by Black and sometimes Silver...
> 
> It's amazing how dated those front ends look. Euro lights and a bumper tuck goes a long way for them.
> 
> Were the body-colored bumpers stock? That looks off as well now that I'm looking at it.





Jettaboy1884 said:


> After a quick search it looks like the US Bumpers were typically color-matched to the body. :thumbup:


IDK man - I know the 16v had color matched bumpers but I don't think the 8V did.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Not sure this is the right place but... This mint Mercury Capri RS is something else. I forgot these even existed. When's the last time anyone has seen one of these things even remotely close to as nice as this?

https://carsandbids.com/auctions/92v5dmMx/1982-mercury-capri-rs


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> IDK man - I know the 16v had color matched bumpers but I don't think the 8V did.


This. The 8V had black bumpers and side view mirrors.


----------



## DerBaldGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

*92 VW Jetta GLI*

*92 VW Jett- a GLI - $2800 (Crestwood, KY)*










_1990 VW Jetta GLI 2.0 manual transmission in excellent condition inside and out.
This car is in incredible shape for the age and mileage. Interior is near flawless. Paint is in amazing condition though it does have some nicks, it really shines for the age of the car. Runs and drives perfectly.

Factory Recaro Seats
Factory BBS wheels
Aftermarket Exhaust
Tires have 6,000 miles on them
Working A/C!

The car has a few small problems : the ebrake doesn’t work and the boot is torn, cruise control doesn’t work, sunroof doesn’t open, 2 small rust spots on the underside (pictured)

Price is $2,800 firm
Not interested in trades._


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

DerBaldGuy said:


> *92 VW Jett- a GLI - $2800 (Crestwood, KY)*


https://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/d/pewee-valley-92-vw-jetta-gli/7164492457.html

crazy condition for 2800. wish i had the means to go get that thing.

odd that it is so original and has small bumpers, maybe a listing error? that thing is badass! :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Scirocco sure is anything but original.

That Capri on the other hand would be nice to have for a drivetrain swap.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

jreed1337 said:


> https://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/d/pewee-valley-92-vw-jetta-gli/7164492457.html
> 
> crazy condition for 2800. wish i had the means to go get that thing.
> 
> odd that it is so original and has small bumpers, maybe a listing error? that thing is badass! :thumbup:


Listed as a 1990 in the ad description. Early-1990 was small bumpers, so it checks out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> That Capri on the other hand would be nice to have for a drivetrain swap.


Too low miles/nice condition to make a 38 year old car unoriginal. I had one of these on order back in 1979 when they first came out with the turbo. I think they had production or supply issues. It was never delivered. In the end I bought a 1980 Scirocco S.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> ... In the end I bought a 1980 Scirocco S.


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/huntington-1972-honda-600-sedan/7166952141.html


How about a Honda 600 for $400?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tommietank said:


> https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/huntington-1972-honda-600-sedan/7166952141.html
> 
> 
> How about a Honda 600 for $400?


How is that body not rusted to pieces? Only driven in VT summers?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Too low miles/nice condition to make a 38 year old car unoriginal. I had one of these on order back in 1979 when they first came out with the turbo. I think they had production or supply issues. It was never delivered. In the end I bought a 1980 Scirocco S.


Was that the actual car you bought?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> https://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/d/pewee-valley-92-vw-jetta-gli/7164492457.html
> 
> crazy condition for 2800. wish i had the means to go get that thing.
> 
> odd that it is so original and has small bumpers, maybe a listing error? that thing is badass! :thumbup:


Good lord somebody go get that thing!!!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

DerBaldGuy said:


> *92 VW Jett- a GLI - $2800 (Crestwood, KY)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy ****. If it was closer, I'd be renting a trailer as we speak...


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

I realize my last post wasn't phrased too well- "Nothing broke so far".... "The rear wheel steering quit working" :laugh:. I also realized the aftermarket boost gauge conveniently hid the HICAS warning light...



spockcat said:


> Too low miles/nice condition to make a 38 year old car unoriginal. I had one of these on order back in 1979 when they first came out with the turbo. I think they had production or supply issues. It was never delivered. In the end I bought a 1980 Scirocco S.


When she mentioned it needed a drivetrain swap, I assumed it was an 80-81 with the thinwall 200 I6 with about 85 HP, which is an engine that never belonged in a Fox body. It was only in there because the supply of Cologne V6s were in too high of demand in European Fords. 

There are enough variations of both the Turbo 2.3 and the 302 that you can improve them without any hackery.




spockcat said:


> How is that body not rusted to pieces? Only driven in VT summers?


Even I'd buy that sight unseen. It's worth far more in pieces.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

DerBaldGuy said:


> *92 VW Jett- a GLI - $2800 (Crestwood, KY)*
> 
> _1990 VW Jetta GLI 2.0 manual transmission in excellent condition inside and out.
> This car is in incredible shape for the age and mileage. Interior is near flawless. Paint is in amazing condition though it does have some nicks, it really shines for the age of the car. Runs and drives perfectly.
> ...


I'm 3ish hours away, hmmmm. 260k - how much longer before a rebuild? I know nothing about MK2s...


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

CostcoPizza said:


> I'm 3ish hours away, hmmmm. 260k - how much longer before a rebuild? I know nothing about MK2s...


It's still available! I'm talking with the owner now, trying to decide if an impulse drive to Kentucky is needed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Was that the actual car you bought?


That isn't my specific car. But mine was identical to that. White 1980 Scirocco S. I've got some paper photos somewhere in a box.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I've traditionally been a pre-'67 (love me some headlight covers) Bug guy, but man does this '68 look good. I definitely wood. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3438060706214684/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

SourKrout said:


> It's still available! I'm talking with the owner now, trying to decide if an impulse drive to Kentucky is needed.


It's needed!!! Get going. :laugh:


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> It's needed!!! Get going. :laugh:


It's happening! Just need to figure out logistics of towing it back or shipping it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

SourKrout said:


> It's happening! Just need to figure out logistics of towing it back or shipping it.


YES!! Awesome congrats. 

I used a friends truck and rented a Uhaul flat trailer to get my coupe home. I think it was like $80 for the day. Tow dollies are less but depending on how far you are driving I feel like they can be sketchy. 

At least it sounds like this one runs. Getting a non running coupe on that trailer was a feat in itself. 

In for more opcorn:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

SourKrout said:


> It's happening! Just need to figure out logistics of towing it back or shipping it.


:heart::heart::heart:

Seeing GLIs go for relatively cheap, it makes me want to sell my GL and pick up a 16V.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> YES!! Awesome congrats.
> 
> I used a friends truck and rented a Uhaul flat trailer to get my coupe home. I think it was like $80 for the day. Tow dollies are less but depending on how far you are driving I feel like they can be sketchy.
> 
> ...


Its and 8.5 hour drive for me, which is fine, but picking up a Uhaul trailer in Louisville forces you to accept a 4 day rental at $245 and there are none available locally anytime soon. If shipping comes in around $500 that might be worth it.

Either way, the spouse is accepting of my antics at this point. :beer:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

SourKrout said:


> It's happening! Just need to figure out logistics of towing it back or shipping it.


I guess my decision has been made then, heck yeah. :beer:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

SourKrout said:


> Its and 8.5 hour drive for me, which is fine, but picking up a Uhaul trailer in Louisville forces you to accept a 4 day rental at $245 and there are none available locally anytime soon. If shipping comes in around $500 that might be worth it.
> 
> Either way, the spouse is accepting of my antics at this point. :beer:


Good thing you aren't renting a GM Uhaul van, It was bad enough that I wrote a scathing review about it here.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

88c900t said:


> Good thing you aren't renting a GM Uhaul van, It was bad enough that I wrote a scathing review about it here.


Oh absolutely not, Penske has always been good to me though. It stinks they require a truck rental to get a trailer though. 

If towed back I'll be using my Tacoma.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

If it weren't for the rust on that gli I'd say 10/10 buy. Thing is really nice. I always wanted a 16v.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> https://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/d/pewee-valley-92-vw-jetta-gli/7164492457.html
> 
> crazy condition for 2800. wish i had the means to go get that thing.
> 
> odd that it is so original and has small bumpers, maybe a listing error? that thing is badass! :thumbup:


Right front corner has rust perforating the rocker and looks like the lift point is about gone as well. Left rear floorpan looks like there some weird jagged metal, like it's been cut out. I haven't looked at an A2 chassis for so long I don't know what's missing otherwise. The interior looks nice.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

t44tq said:


> Right front corner has rust perforating the rocker and looks like the lift point is about gone as well. Left rear floorpan looks like there some weird jagged metal, like it's been cut out. I haven't looked at an A2 chassis for so long I don't know what's missing otherwise. The interior looks nice.


Still seems like a solid buy to me at $2800. The car looks extremely complete and that interior, dash, and wheels would probably get you your money back if it ever came to that.

Even if you had to put in some body work at that price there is some room to get the work done and enjoy IMO.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

SourKrout said:


> Its and 8.5 hour drive for me, which is fine, but picking up a Uhaul trailer in Louisville forces you to accept a 4 day rental at $245 and there are none available locally anytime soon. If shipping comes in around $500 that might be worth it.
> 
> Either way, the spouse is accepting of my antics at this point. :beer:


The guy I sold my GTI to used cars arrive. 

https://login.carsarrive.com/?q=sso...13c243604827f62769ed3f91ca8c44e5f4012baebb634 

They seemed to be very professional and it was a week from when he booked the transport until he got the car.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> Still seems like a solid buy to me at $2800. The car looks extremely complete and that interior, dash, and wheels would probably get you your money back if it ever came to that.
> 
> Even if you had to put in some body work at that price there is some room to get the work done and enjoy IMO.


Thats my plan too, several friends own body shops that'll likely help out. My last 16V GTI had similar rust and IMO this is nothing given the car, it's easily fixed or treated. It's been a local car it's entire life and comes with a huge binder of service records. They always need work but at least this one seems complete. 

As far as the small bumpers this appears to be an early 90. Big bumper was 90.5-92, yes?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

SourKrout said:


> Thats my plan too, several friends own body shops that'll likely help out. My last 16V GTI had similar rust and IMO this is nothing given the car, it's easily fixed or treated. It's been a local car it's entire life and comes with a huge binder of service records. They always need work but at least this one seems complete.
> 
> As far as the small bumpers this appears to be an early 90. Big bumper was 90.5-92, yes?


Good deal. :thumbup: 

Yes I believe that is true - IIRC mid-90 was the rollout of the big bumpers but early 90 Jettas got smalls. I "think" GTI's got big bumpers before Jettas did.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

spockcat said:


> How is that body not rusted to pieces? Only driven in VT summers?


Good question. It also looks like it has been parked outside and hasn't moved in forever given the state of the tires. It's more the salt that they put on the roads that rusts cars in New England, so as long as the car isn't being covered in road salt it shouldn't rust. For $400 that's a nice shell. It sounds like the car doesn't have a title though... so it's basically worthless.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

elite.mafia said:


> Good question. It also looks like it has been parked outside and hasn't moved in forever given the state of the tires. It's more the salt that they put on the roads that rusts cars in New England, so as long as the car isn't being covered in road salt it shouldn't rust. For $400 that's a nice shell. It sounds like the car doesn't have a title though... so it's basically worthless.


Worthless? Depends on your state. In NH anything older than 15 years can be sold on a bill of sale.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

damn it ... whoever posted carsandbids link ...

found an Acura Legend similar to my dads Honda Accord he owned a long time ago. He has always wanted this car again and we could never find it in a condition that was good ... so I did the next sensible thing


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> Good question. It also looks like it has been parked outside and hasn't moved in forever given the state of the tires. It's more the salt that they put on the roads that rusts cars in New England, so as long as the car isn't being covered in road salt it shouldn't rust. For $400 that's a nice shell. It sounds like the car doesn't have a title though... so it's basically worthless.


Most states will still register old vehicles (15 to 25 years depending on the state) like this even without a title, just a bill of sale.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

SourKrout said:


> It's happening! Just need to figure out logistics of towing it back or shipping it.


Nice buy! I see the CL posting is gone! 

Make sure you either post some updates in here or start your own thread on the car, would love to see what you do with it. Despite the rust I think you got a steal. These cars are on the rise and well worth putting some money into.


----------



## DerBaldGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

SourKrout said:


> It's still available! I'm talking with the owner now, trying to decide if an impulse drive to Kentucky is needed.



SourKrout, did you buy this? If so glad I posted it! I almost didn't bother as I figured someone else on here would have found it by now!

Congrats!! :thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

SCHWAB0 said:


> damn it ... whoever posted carsandbids link ...
> 
> found an Acura Legend similar to my dads Honda Accord he owned a long time ago. He has always wanted this car again and we could never find it in a condition that was good ... so I did the next sensible thing


Those Legends are really impressive cars. I've got my fingers crossed for you to win it. :thumbup: :thumbup:

A buddy of mine had a '92 Legend about 15 years ago. It was really cared for, and had about 260k miles. I remember doing a NJ-FL-NJ trip in it one summer and it soaked up the miles without a single issue. I also recall that it was solid at speed, as we may have stretched its legs up to around 120 MPH at one point or another. :laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/cto/d/waurika-1990-suzuki-swift-gt/7156608180.html






























> 1990 Suzuki Swift GT - $4000 (Waurika, OK)
> 
> One of a kind, Very very rare. You wont find this car in USA anymore in this condition. 1990 Suzuki Swift GT with 1.3 dohc engine and 5 speed factory, Recaro seats factory, its a blast to drive. Everything is stock besides the cone air filter. It only has 125xxx original miles. Brand new battery, brand new timing belt and water pump, serviced always with full synthetic oil, runs and drives good, shifts very smooth. Never abused. COLD AC, and heater, tires are in grate shape. Interior 9/10 exterior 7/10 paint is showing its age, ding and dents all around, clear coat is pealing in some parts, it has a JDM cultus rear spoiler, it was a texas car most of its live so it shows hail dents, (not bad), no rust. No leaks.
> Please don’t waste my time or yours. Low ballers will be ignored, SERIOUS ENQUIRES ONLY!
> ...


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

DerBaldGuy said:


> SourKrout, did you buy this? If so glad I posted it! I almost didn't bother as I figured someone else on here would have found it by now!
> 
> Congrats!! :thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer:


But you did so thank you so much! I wasn't actively shopping but was just kicking myself the other day for selling my 92 16v GTI early last year. Shipping ended up being marginally more expensive than towing it back after factoring in gas, trailer rental, tolls, hotel, etc. so it should be picked up later this week and on it's way to PA :beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

SourKrout said:


> But you did so thank you so much! I wasn't actively shopping but was just kicking myself the other day for selling my 92 16v GTI early last year. Shipping ended up being marginally more expensive than towing it back after factoring in gas, trailer rental, tolls, hotel, etc. so it should be picked up later this week and on it's way to PA :beer:


Congrats!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

SourKrout said:


> But you did so thank you so much! I wasn't actively shopping but was just kicking myself the other day for selling my 92 16v GTI early last year. Shipping ended up being marginally more expensive than towing it back after factoring in gas, trailer rental, tolls, hotel, etc. so it should be picked up later this week and on it's way to PA :beer:


So awesome. Make sure you start a thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

mhjett said:


> Nice buy! I see the CL posting is gone!
> 
> Make sure you either post some updates in here or start your own thread on the car, would love to see what you do with it. Despite the rust I think you got a steal. These cars are on the rise and well worth putting some money into.





UncleJB said:


> So awesome. Make sure you start a thread. :thumbup:


Agree with both of these! Great buy and definitely keep us updated on it!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Not on CL, but a clean example of a 100cs with 85k miles. It's only missing the rear headrests. 









https://www.ebay.com/itm/1992-Audi-...sh=item2aedfb7e85:g:GPAAAOSwfUBe8bgS&LH_BIN=1

What's with the airbag shutoff switch on the left? was that factory?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://express.lakeshoretoyota.com/express/used/1G1YY2387M5118198?deal_type=cash

https://barnfinds.com/dealer-trade-1983-honda-prelude/


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> https://barnfinds.com/dealer-trade-1983-honda-prelude/


Wow that's a creampuff.


----------



## DerBaldGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

SourKrout said:


> But you did so thank you so much! I wasn't actively shopping but was just kicking myself the other day for selling my 92 16v GTI early last year. Shipping ended up being marginally more expensive than towing it back after factoring in gas, trailer rental, tolls, hotel, etc. so it should be picked up later this week and on it's way to PA :beer:



Wow! Great!! Glad I could be of assistance!! 

:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

SourKrout said:


> But you did so thank you so much! I wasn't actively shopping but was just kicking myself the other day for selling my 92 16v GTI early last year. Shipping ended up being marginally more expensive than towing it back after factoring in gas, trailer rental, tolls, hotel, etc. so it should be picked up later this week and on it's way to PA :beer:


Just my opinion, but the small bumper Mk2's in a higher end trim (GTI/GLI/Carat) are really where it's at. I have a soft spot for 8v's myself, but would love a Helios GLI.

I'd say that keeping one maintained and clean while making some mild improvements as you go is a ticket for a really fun car that will probably gain value in the long-run.

Please do make a thread when you get it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Just my opinion, but the small bumper Mk2's in a higher end trim (GTI/GLI/Carat) are really where it's at. I have a soft spot for 8v's myself, but would love a Helios GLI.
> 
> I'd say that keeping one maintained and clean while making some mild improvements as you go is a ticket for a really fun car that will probably gain value in the long-run.
> 
> Please do make a thread when you get it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Same here although there is nothing wrong with big bumper cars in my book either. The Helios is the one I really should've kept even if it was VR swapped. 

Two shippers have bailed on me so far, others aren't able to pick the car up for quite a while so with the blessing from the SO I'm heading to Louisville bright and early Saturday, picking up a trailer there, and yanking the car back to PA with my Tacoma. Should be a good time :beer:


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

SCHWAB0 said:


> damn it ... whoever posted carsandbids link ...
> 
> found an Acura Legend similar to my dads Honda Accord he owned a long time ago. He has always wanted this car again and we could never find it in a condition that was good ... so I did the next sensible thing


do it!!!! I really like that site. They have been getting a fantastic selection of rare, interesting cars that have some imperfections and thus don't cost extremely high prices like BAT auctions bring. That said, there have been some extremely high sale prices for some cars on carsandbids. Doug Demuro did a great job with the launch of this site.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

SourKrout said:


> Same here although there is nothing wrong with big bumper cars in my book either.



Agree X3.

The late '90 GLI was the only way to get small bumpers with a factory 2.0 16V. Cream of the crop IMO.

I had a nice white one in the late '90's. It was a really fun car.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Umm, so I just saw this. Knowing what’s happening to minty Bronco values is there any reason I shouldn’t buy this yesterday?

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/292838301964507/


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Mike! said:


> Umm, so I just saw this. Knowing what’s happening to minty Bronco values is there any reason I shouldn’t buy this yesterday?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/292838301964507/


that is a nice one. I imagine these will start going up in value as well, but who knows. 6k sounds like a lot if your goal is to profit off it.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

elite.mafia said:


> Mike! said:
> 
> 
> > Umm, so I just saw this. Knowing what’s happening to minty Bronco values is there any reason I shouldn’t buy this yesterday?
> ...


Was kind of wondering if it was underpriced already. That’s $6,000 Canadian, or $4,500 US.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

ice4life said:


> What's with the airbag shutoff switch on the left? was that factory?


I think that was a result of legislation that went into place in the mid/late 90s that required vehicles with a passenger side airbag to have some way to disable it for child safety or something.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> I think that was a result of legislation that went into place in the mid/late 90s that required vehicles with a passenger side airbag to have some way to disable it for child safety or something.


This is a 92, so no passenger airbag. Only driver.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Um...wow! Mint!

https://westslope.craigslist.org/cto/d/delta-chevy-beretta/7168711573.html










Garaged and 64,000 miles


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ice4life said:


> This is a 92, so no passenger airbag. Only driver.


There were issues with short/smaller people sitting too close to the first generation airbags. They were designed with the intent to be able to stop a 160 lb. man, not wearing a seat belt, going 30 mph. That was why they were so big and powerful. The problem is that they were killing little old ladies because they'd come out of the wheel like Joe Frazier. This was probably a dealer installed workaround after a request from the customer, and they probably had to sign a waiver.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*1978 AMC Pacer (waynes world) - $2500*

Not just a Pacer but a Pacer wagon. 2 doors. LOL - Shooting Brake? :laugh:



> SUPER RARE COLLECTORS PIECE OF HISTORY
> Great car,
> RUNS AND DRIVES
> powered by AMC power ,inline 6 cyl ,automatic
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*1977 PINTERA GT V8 (1 of 1 car) - $4500*




> COLLECTORS DREAM CAR
> This is pinto wagon based custom car w/ stiletto car kit
> I took this car out of a 30yr hibernation ,I got it running w/
> fresh batt ,gas,and a oil change...and FRESH PAINT
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Rare 66 Split Window Sliding Door Non-Walkthrough - $21900*

Not a bus guy. Not sure if this is special or not. Looks real clean for a 54 year old vehicle. More photos in the link.



> Bus was recently imported to the US from Peru. Original German bus has an OK paint job in L31 Dove Blue and most importantly it runs and drives good! The Sliding Door option became available in 1963-1964 I believe but the exact number of ones produced is hard to find. Included in the sale are some original VW sunshades, front VW Emblem, Volkswagen script emblem, new door handles, 3 original VW hub caps (1 was lost in transit, just needs clips), along with some other misc stuff. This is a great PROJECT bus for someone to put a little more work into it to make it really nice. CLEAN AND CLEAR Florida title in my name ready to transfer to its new owner.
> 
> • 100% RUST FREE BUS. All the rust was repaired prior to being imported.
> • Rebuilt 1500 engine 40-50 miles on rebuild
> ...


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Not a bus guy. Not sure if this is special or not. Looks real clean for a 54 year old vehicle. More photos in the link.


It looks nice at first glance but that new paint over that wavy body w/poor panel gaps is hiding lots of damage from a lifetime of being a commercial van in Peru. There's probably patches on patches under that paint. Of course all of this is understandable given the van's history and the good news is it appears to be mostly rust free so definitely doable..but I'd probably still avoid.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Not a bus guy. Not sure if this is special or not. Looks real clean for a 54 year old vehicle. More photos in the link.


Traditionally, buses of that era (up through '67) did not have sliding side doors. They had dual doors on the side. There were variants of all sorts though.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That KITT wagon Pinto thing is very interesting.
The paint reminds me of what I did to my 90 323- primer and clear. :laugh:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/raleigh-2004-dodge-dakota-quad-cab/7151349728.html

V8 :manuel: crew cab 4x4


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

CaleDeRoo said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/raleigh-2004-dodge-dakota-quad-cab/7151349728.html
> 
> V8 :manuel: crew cab 4x4


6 grand for a Dakota with 210k miles? Wow! Seems a bit much to me...

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> It looks nice at first glance but that new paint over that wavy body w/poor panel gaps is hiding lots of damage from a lifetime of being a commercial van in Peru. There's probably patches on patches under that paint. Of course all of this is understandable given the van's history and the good news is it appears to be mostly rust free so definitely doable..but I'd probably still avoid.


Yup. I looked and thought "Hey! That's not too bad!" On second glance I thought it was probably a fair price, but only if you're good at cutting and fitting metal. The poorly done patches in the floor are a giveaway, too. 



Matt said:


> Traditionally, buses of that era (up through '67) did not have sliding side doors. They had dual doors on the side. There were variants of all sorts though.


So. Many. Variants! 

A single slider on an early Bus is pretty rare here in the U.S. and as it says they were only available after '64, so that's only from '64-'67 in our market ("early" Buses were built up to '75-'76 in other parts of the world). Then there's the double-door (with two conventional hinged doors on both sides), double _sliding_ doors, high roofs, wide bed pickups, ambulances...


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

chucchinchilla said:


> It looks nice at first glance but that new paint over that wavy body w/poor panel gaps is hiding lots of damage from a lifetime of being a commercial van in Peru. There's probably patches on patches under that paint. Of course all of this is understandable given the van's history and the good news is it appears to be mostly rust free so definitely doable..but I'd probably still avoid.


Interesting that the ad says 100% rust free. It clearly isn't. I agree that there is likely a decent paint job there hiding a lifetime of sins. I can't imagine how that will look stripped.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> So. Many. Variants!
> 
> A single slider on an early Bus is pretty rare here in the U.S. and as it says they were only available after '64, so that's only from '64-'67 in our market ("early" Buses were built up to '75-'76 in other parts of the world). Then there's the double-door (with two conventional hinged doors on both sides), double _sliding_ doors, high roofs, wide bed pickups, ambulances...


There were also these locally:
*
1962 GERMAN VW DOUBLE CAB PICKUP - $45000*










* VW Bus, Microbus, Camper, VW Type 2, Surf Bus, Hippie Bus, Split Bus - $31500 *










Not sure why every bus on CL here is blue. :screwy:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> 6 grand for a Dakota with 210k miles? Wow! Seems a bit much to me...
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Somebody hasn't shopped for a used truck.
Prices are CrAzY.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

spockcat said:


> *Rare 66 Split Window Sliding Door Non-Walkthrough - $21900*
> 
> Not a bus guy. Not sure if this is special or not. Looks real clean for a 54 year old vehicle. More photos in the link.


While the sliding door is a relatively rare option... there's so much wrong with that bus, that I would 100% not even consider it. Both rear corners look like somebody made them out of license plates. Rear apron is very definitely wrong and seems home-made. There's reinforcement missing inside the bus on the inside of the driver side long panel. Passenger side dog-leg looks way wrong and is missing a seam going down from the rear edge of the door. There's cross bracing missing underneath the bus that is supposed to connect the left and right frame rails. The shifter tube looks like it was replaced with a piece of pipe or something like that and badly welded in. Even the cover on the overhead fresh air vent looks like somebody replaced it with a random piece of sheet metal. Driver side front windshield frame looks to be out of shape. Driver seat looks like it's welded in place because the seat track is missing...

And that's all just in the pictures that are on the ad. Hard pass on that, haha.



spockcat said:


> There were also these locally:
> *
> 1962 GERMAN VW DOUBLE CAB PICKUP - $45000*
> 
> ...





> Very rare aftermarket bed gates made by Karman with the big VW logo in the back.


BS. Somebody made those in their garage or workshop or whatever. Looks like they probably knew what they were doing, but they are taller than they should be. And why is there an access hole in the corner of the bed? Taillights are in the wrong spot, too, so the rear corners were probably replaced.

The '75 looks like a really decent bus, though it's a Brazilian bus and I can't imagine paying that much for it.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Somebody hasn't shopped for a used truck.
> Prices are CrAzY.


Actually I have. Maybe it's just more so in other areas. But then I also get them from the auction myself.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> While the sliding door is a relatively rare option... there's so much wrong with that bus, that I would 100% not even consider it.


Yeah, it's one of those where the more you look the more you find wrong with it. If you wanted it to be anywhere _close_ to "right" you'd wind up buying as much sheet metal as if it were riddled with rust. Even if you only wanted something to bomb around in then it would still need work to keep it from popping out Bondo everywhere, as it looks like whatever is under that paint doesn't want to stay there very long. The rusty hole in the back is a mere harbinger of things to come. :/

Edit: I looked again and as much as I'd want an old Bus I too would pass on that 10 times out of 10. That thing has been beaten within an inch of its life, beaten back into some semblance of a Bus shape with hammers, welded up, filled with plastic, slathered in paint and shipped off to the U.S. for maximum profit in a land where they are going for big $.


----------



## the flying grape! (Dec 4, 1999)

Am I the only one who saw that VW Bus and immediately thought "Murder Van"?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

the flying grape! said:


> Am I the only one who saw that VW Bus and immediately thought "Murder Van"?


Considering that everyone else falls into either "Hippy bus" or "expensive vintage Bus" camps, I'm going to say yeah! They're way too slow and get too much attention to be a murder van. For that you'll want an Econoline. 10 years from now you'll want an old Transit. 

Cop: "Did you see what he was driving?"
Witness" Yeah, it was one of those old VW vans and it was blue."
Cop: "How old?"
Witness: "Fillmore from 'Cars' old."


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> Then there's the double-door (with two conventional hinged doors on both sides)


I'm well aware of double-door panels


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> While the sliding door is a relatively rare option... there's so much wrong with that bus, that I would 100% not even consider it. Both rear corners look like somebody made them out of license plates. Rear apron is very definitely wrong and seems home-made. There's reinforcement missing inside the bus on the inside of the driver side long panel. Passenger side dog-leg looks way wrong and is missing a seam going down from the rear edge of the door. There's cross bracing missing underneath the bus that is supposed to connect the left and right frame rails. The shifter tube looks like it was replaced with a piece of pipe or something like that and badly welded in. Even the cover on the overhead fresh air vent looks like somebody replaced it with a random piece of sheet metal. Driver side front windshield frame looks to be out of shape. Driver seat looks like it's welded in place because the seat track is missing...
> 
> And that's all just in the pictures that are on the ad. Hard pass on that, haha.


Good breakdown of what's wrong! In the same way people use the term "period correct" I'd call all these shade tree repairs "location correct." Like cars in Cuba, I can picture this Bus being repaired in an alley using building materials/whatever they could find to keep the thing going. Like I said I'm sure there are patches upon patches here. Clearly somebody bought this thing in Peru sight unseen for $5K with the expectation of selling it in the USA for big bucks. At a four digit price I could see this as a fun Home Depot beater with a story assuming you have the welding skills to fix the frame rails, but it's a joke at $21K.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

the flying grape! said:


> Am I the only one who saw that VW Bus and immediately thought "Murder Van"?


I thought "Slow Driving Vacation Van".
But you can use it for whatever you want.. we won't judge.


----------



## the flying grape! (Dec 4, 1999)

Air and water do mix said:


> Considering that everyone else falls into either "Hippy bus" or "expensive vintage Bus" camps, I'm going to say yeah! They're way too slow and get too much attention to be a murder van. For that you'll want an Econoline. 10 years from now you'll want an old Transit.
> 
> Cop: "Did you see what he was driving?"
> Witness" Yeah, it was one of those old VW vans and it was blue."
> ...





BRealistic said:


> I thought "Slow Driving Vacation Van".
> But you can use it for whatever you want.. we won't judge.


I was originally thinking "IRA Murder Van" but I didn't want to, you know, offend


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Not craigslist but this seems like a bargin for all that tech

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2346919712234703


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

01tj said:


> Not craigslist but this seems like a bargin for all that tech
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2346919712234703


dude's asking way too much for that thing. No wonder the listing has been up over a year...


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> dude's asking way too much for that thing. No wonder the listing has been up over a year...


Haha, I may try to meet up with him and see if he would consider trades


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

I always like when old busses with questionable history come up. I know practically nothing about them but always enjoy reading what's wrong with them from those that do know.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

01tj said:


> Haha, I may try to meet up with him and see if he would consider trades


Same here.
He kept asking is I liked probes, made me feel uncomfortable.
I've never been a big Ford Probe fan.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> I always like when old busses with questionable history come up. I know practically nothing about them but always enjoy reading what's wrong with them from those that do know.


Did you follow the story about a year ago with the $135k red/white 23 window bus that people figured out was made from several different ones? And IIRC it had a forged VIN. It was interesting to watch it unfold.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Did you follow the story about a year ago with the $135k red/white 23 window bus that people figured out was made from several different ones? And IIRC it had a forged VIN. It was interesting to watch it unfold.


jesus christ. link? I didn't think bus prices could even get that high.
edit: apparently they go WAY higher than that. Why would anyone pay a quarter million for a vw bus is well beyond me...

editedit:
this is the thread:
https://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=694683&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Honestly the buyer is a bit of a moron. Did 0 research and by sounds of things didn't even look at the vehicle, then sued the auction company and won all his money back plus legal fees. I am struggling to believe this story. Talk about dumb luck.


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

Not CL, FB market place. 6.9 S Klasse.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/641932779753402/


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

spockcat said:


> There were also these locally:
> *
> 1962 GERMAN VW DOUBLE CAB PICKUP - $45000*


My stepfather owned a single cab (have no idea of the year) in the mid 1970s and I found it fascinating. The flat folding bed just blew my mind but like most VWs of the time he was a constant flipper. I think the single cab was traded/flipped for a 410 Squareback and/or a Corvair.

My memory of the time is a little foggy because there was so much change at the time and chaotic in many ways.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll make a new thread soon but thanks again to DerBaldGuy for posting the GLI! The deed is done and I'm currently crashing in Columbus for the night before finishing the trip back to PA tomorrow. 

Not only was the seller excellent to deal with but the car is as good or better than expected and worth every penny IMO. It started right up from cold without complaint, no smoke, no noises, etc., and the A/C does actually work just like he said. It has it's fair share of rock chips but for 260k miles the car is in incredible condition. Already ordered a variety of general maintenance parts as although the PO did a few things (heater hoses, rebuilt the shifter, motor mounts, and front brakes) and there are some records, it's unclear when certain things like the timing belt were last done. It'll definitely get suspension of some sort but that's TBD for now.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

SourKrout said:


> I'll make a new thread soon but thanks again to DerBaldGuy for posting the GLI! The deed is done and I'm currently crashing in Columbus for the night before finishing the trip back to PA tomorrow.
> 
> Not only was the seller excellent to deal with but the car is as good or better than expected and worth every penny IMO. It started right up from cold without complaint, no smoke, no noises, etc., and the A/C does actually work just like he said. It has it's fair share of rock chips but for 260k miles the car is in incredible condition. Already ordered a variety of general maintenance parts as although the PO did a few things (heater hoses, rebuilt the shifter, motor mounts, and front brakes) and there are some records, it's unclear when certain things like the timing belt were last done. It'll definitely get suspension of some sort but that's TBD for now.



hell yeah! congrats! Love those 16v's

Does that car have those automated seatbelts? Looks like they're 2 piece belts or something along those lines? I remember my 1993 mk3 golf had some weird seatbelts that were attached to the door...


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Did you follow the story about a year ago with the $135k red/white 23 window bus that people figured out was made from several different ones? And IIRC it had a forged VIN. It was interesting to watch it unfold.


Oh yeah, that was one of the most memorable. I didn't know the buyer got his money back and fees.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

SourKrout said:


> I'll make a new thread soon but thanks again to DerBaldGuy for posting the GLI! The deed is done and I'm currently crashing in Columbus for the night before finishing the trip back to PA tomorrow.
> 
> Not only was the seller excellent to deal with but the car is as good or better than expected and worth every penny IMO. It started right up from cold without complaint, no smoke, no noises, etc., and the A/C does actually work just like he said. It has it's fair share of rock chips but for 260k miles the car is in incredible condition. Already ordered a variety of general maintenance parts as although the PO did a few things (heater hoses, rebuilt the shifter, motor mounts, and front brakes) and there are some records, it's unclear when certain things like the timing belt were last done. It'll definitely get suspension of some sort but that's TBD for now.


Good lord man you stole that thing. What a beauty. So happy to hear this worked out and look forward to your thread. :thumbup:



elite.mafia said:


> hell yeah! congrats! Love those 16v's
> 
> Does that car have those automated seatbelts? Looks like they're 2 piece belts or something along those lines? I remember my 1993 mk3 golf had some weird seatbelts that were attached to the door...


It has the passive restraints. The shoulder belt clips on at the door frame and you can either leave it clipped and the seatbelt opens with the door or unclip it. Then you put on the lap belt separately. 

One of the most non sensical "safety" features I have ever encountered. The shoulder belt never sits right on your shoulder and it is easy to forget the lap belt altogether. 

My '91 has them as well but luckily I was able to find a complete setup to change to standard belts. They should be on the way to my post office now.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

can't remember the last time I saw one of these anywhere... $1600










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/concord-1994-isuzu-rodeo-4x4/7170034833.html

72 MB 250C - Rough to be sure...could there be any money made at $3500?










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/salem-1972-mercedes-benz-250c-needs/7169762311.html

'68 Merc Montego Convertible for $7350 seems like a good value for an ice cream run car











https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/chelsea-1968-mercury-montego-mx/7169229948.html


----------



## pSyCO_007 (Sep 1, 2009)

I found this on Craigslist and ended up buying it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Only thing worth money on that 250C are the bumpers if someone us backdating a 74+
My 280C was very nice looking (needed tuneup and mechanical refresh) and I couldn’t sell
For 3500 for months! Still wish I had it back


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> jesus christ. link? I didn't think bus prices could even get that high.
> edit: apparently they go WAY higher than that. Why would anyone pay a quarter million for a vw bus is well beyond me...
> 
> editedit:
> ...


I wouldn't necessarily call him a moron. Everybody can't expected to research everything about every purchase they make. Nobody has that much time. Just like people can't be expected to read the terms and conditions for everything they sign. People literally don't have enough time for that. He was obviously new to buses and if you're buying a vehicle from a reputable place, you can make the assumption that they won't sell you a cobbled together pile of junk. Or at least, you should be able to. Which is where that story turned sour, because it turned out that Mecum did absolutely zero verification that they weren't selling something cobbled together that had been vin swapped at some point. If he had bought it from a private seller, then I'd be more inclined to agree with you.



SourKrout said:


> I'll make a new thread soon but thanks again to DerBaldGuy for posting the GLI! The deed is done and I'm currently crashing in Columbus for the night before finishing the trip back to PA tomorrow.
> 
> Not only was the seller excellent to deal with but the car is as good or better than expected and worth every penny IMO. It started right up from cold without complaint, no smoke, no noises, etc., and the A/C does actually work just like he said. It has it's fair share of rock chips but for 260k miles the car is in incredible condition. Already ordered a variety of general maintenance parts as although the PO did a few things (heater hoses, rebuilt the shifter, motor mounts, and front brakes) and there are some records, it's unclear when certain things like the timing belt were last done. It'll definitely get suspension of some sort but that's TBD for now.


Congrats! Great purchase!


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/cambridge-gmc-savana-ton-of-tools/7167740635.html

GMC Savana + a TON of tools included! Great start to a new business! - $16000 (Cambridge, VT)


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

JMURiz said:


> Only thing worth money on that 250C are the bumpers if someone us backdating a 74+
> My 280C was very nice looking (needed tuneup and mechanical refresh) and I couldn’t sell
> For 3500 for months! Still wish I had it back


Yeah W114/5 are really the black sheep of vintage MB's-- that thing has too much rust to make any money off of.


----------



## pSyCO_007 (Sep 1, 2009)

NeverEnoughKars said:


> That thing is beautiful:thumbup:


Thanks. It needs a brake job and the linkage need to be looked at. The P.O. said he had it rebuilt but it doesn’t feel solid feels really loose. The interior is in really good shape( no cracks on the dash ). Probably what surprised me the most was there is no major rust anywhere on the body. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Same here.
> He kept asking is I liked probes, made me feel uncomfortable.
> I've never been a big Ford Probe fan.


LOL. The Mazda MX-6 in V6 5-speed is a pretty cool car though. On that note, I search for the Mx-3 V6 from time to time, but they are unfortunately pretty hard to find anymore...



SourKrout said:


> I'll make a new thread soon but thanks again to DerBaldGuy for posting the GLI! The deed is done and I'm currently crashing in Columbus for the night before finishing the trip back to PA tomorrow.


Excellent, It looks amazing! Please post a link when you start the thread. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Listed on FB Marketplace, but probably on Craigslist...

Is this a scam? $2,200 for a 65k mile 3000 GT VR-4 seems low, honestly...

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3225368234257363/


----------



## ArmenB (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, that 3000GT is either a scam or the dealer is advertising the downpayment he wants as the price.


----------



## DerBaldGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

SourKrout said:


> I'll make a new thread soon but thanks again to DerBaldGuy for posting the GLI! The deed is done and I'm currently crashing in Columbus for the night before finishing the trip back to PA tomorrow.
> 
> Not only was the seller excellent to deal with but the car is as good or better than expected and worth every penny IMO. It started right up from cold without complaint, no smoke, no noises, etc., and the A/C does actually work just like he said. It has it's fair share of rock chips but for 260k miles the car is in incredible condition. Already ordered a variety of general maintenance parts as although the PO did a few things (heater hoses, rebuilt the shifter, motor mounts, and front brakes) and there are some records, it's unclear when certain things like the timing belt were last done. It'll definitely get suspension of some sort but that's TBD for now.


Congrats and I'm glad I could help! BTW I live in Columbus, you could have crashed at my place!! :beer: :thumbup:

I look forward to the new thread!


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

That GLI in phenomenal.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Yeah that GLI is insane, minus your typical mechanical sorting nothing sticks out as needing attention. Honestly looks like a lease return you'd find at the VW dealership back in the day. So clean.:beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> '68 Merc Montego Convertible for $7350 seems like a good value for an ice cream run car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if this is a good value but this looks like a great car to take the family out for ice cream.


1967 Pontiac Grand Prix Convertible - $11500


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

THIS is a craigslist find!
120' Landing Craft Triple Diesel 180 ton cargo capacity


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

crashmtb said:


> THIS is a craigslist find!
> 120' Landing Craft Triple Diesel 180 ton cargo capacity


Wow, yeah! Anybody want to open a ferry business? 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I file that landing craft under things I wish I had money/space/time/a use for. IMO this would be the ultimate party boat. Set up a huge tent, DJ booth, dance floor, etc. and have at it. Need food? No problem park a taco truck on there. Want to go camping up the delta instead? Great park an RV on it...hell cover the floor with astro turf and turn it into a floating back yard. So many crazy things..


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

crashmtb said:


> THIS is a craigslist find!
> 120' Landing Craft Triple Diesel 180 ton cargo capacity


But will it do 60 to 70 mph?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> But will it do 60 to 70 mph?


Boring waste of money :laugh:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

$4500 B5 S4 Avant with salvage title.... Or spunk $4500 on making my Rabbit less slow?










https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/sacramento-audi-s4/7158379997.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

I prefer my landing craft to float on a cushion of air.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

thegave said:


> $4500 B5 S4 Avant with salvage title.... Or spunk $4500 on making my Rabbit less slow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the time you are done sorting that wagon you can probably spunk $8500 making your Rabbit less slow. :laugh:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> By the time you are done sorting that wagon you can probably spunk $8500 making your Rabbit less slow. :laugh:


In that case... Single-owner, full service history S4 for $8k?










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/san-francisco-audi-2001-s4-avant-6-spd/7158980962.html

This actually has me seriously tempted, so I'll leave it here for one of you masochists to save me from myself.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

thegave said:


> In that case... Single-owner, full service history S4 for $8k?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is a 2001 s4 avant with 225k miles really worth 8 grand...?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

I bet BATizens would say yes, especially with a full service history.


----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)

Haven't seen one of these in awhile

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ctd/d/malvern-1991-lotus-m100-elan/7167334663.html


----------



## NYCgolf (Nov 11, 2001)

elite.mafia said:


> is a 2001 s4 avant with 225k miles really worth 8 grand...?


Admittedly I don't really pay attention to this market, but both of the s4's seems very highly priced.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

ambit said:


> Haven't seen one of these in awhile ...


You're right. Haven't seen one of those in a LONG time!


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2411090269212755/

1969 Volkswagen Kobra prototype. Supposedly the only one remaining...









Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2411090269212755/
> 
> 1969 Volkswagen Kobra prototype. Supposedly the only one remaining...
> 
> ...


Did some searching, found the same car for sale from back in 2017 for $3700. Someone is trying to make a bunch of easy cash. http://www.dunebuggyarchives.com/forum/topic_show.pl?tid=5381

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

bright yellow 04 GTO, ls1, 6mt with minimal mods for $9500. 
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/713137726145943











Bright yellow 1987 c4 corvette, autotragic, vert, only 33,600 miles
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/731075594359954










and whatever the hell this thing is, like 3/4 of a 1998 corolla :screwy:








https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/326691781709046


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

elite.mafia said:


> bright yellow 04 GTO, ls1, 6mt with minimal mods for $9500.
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/713137726145943
> 
> 
> ...


Are you just searching for yellow cars now that you have a yellow car? :laugh:

Also, that Corolla makes my brain hurt.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> bright yellow 04 GTO, ls1, 6mt with minimal mods for $9500.
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/713137726145943


I had a new yellow jacket 2005 GTO 6-speed. It's top of my list of cars I regret selling.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> Are you just searching for yellow cars now that you have a yellow car? :laugh:
> 
> Also, that Corolla makes my brain hurt.


This, but that Crapolla needs disintegrated. 

I'd actually drive that GTO. :thumbup:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

spaceball volvo s60r nearly 200k miles tho

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ctd/d/raleigh-black-saphire-2004-volvo-s60r/7172496450.html











z4 coupe 6spd

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-bmw-z4-coupe-6speed/7165135612.html










and this one has a great ad

2002 Dodge Caravan - Oh the places you'll go! - $1050 (Durham,)












> This well-loved, well-traveled minivan is in search of it’s final loving home. She’s a great hauler, a beater car that will get your stuff - and lots of it - where you need to go. Kelly Blue Book puts the value between $787-$2,213. So… $1050 or make me an offer. And if the price isn’t enough incentive, it comes with one of a kind perks:
> 
> 7. At 255,000 miles, this vehicle has SEEN things. Oh, the stories she can tell as you cruise down the street, hauling your load of...whatever, wind blowing through your hair.
> 6. We call that natural air conditioning. The only kind this car has. Heat does work well.
> ...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Just Another Sweater said:


> This, but that Crapolla needs disintegrated.
> 
> I'd actually drive that GTO. :thumbup:


Seriously I thought that corolla was a photoshop. Then I looked at other angles. What a disaster. I can't imagine that ultra short wheel base handles very well either. 

I want that gto. Wanted one for a while but they're pricey and being rwd makes them very impractical for Boston. Insurance for 2 cars for me is not affordable unfortunately. The prices on them vary wildly. 9500 is definitely the lower end of gto. 2004 is also the less desirable ls1 year, 05 and 06 got the nostril hood and a ls3.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

elite.mafia said:


> Seriously I thought that corolla was a photoshop. *I could only wish*.:what:
> 
> I want that gto. Wanted one for a while but they're pricey and being rwd makes them very impractical for Boston. Insurance for 2 cars for me is not affordable unfortunately. The prices on them vary wildly. 9500 is definitely the lower end of gto. 2004 is also the less desirable ls1 year, 05 and 06 got the nostril hood and a ls3.


That's one of the things that keeps me from moving to the NE. Vehicle taxes are just stupid and just taxes in general. My sister lives in MA and it just means you drive an older car and pay more at checkout.

With the GTO, to me, it's not about driving a 'fast car' but more about the nostalgia of a front engine/rwd car with a manual transmission.

I'm over 50 yo and can go fast in about any modern car. For me, it's more about shifting gears and having a blast in the corners. Consider it a 'SS lite'.

Rambling opinions of an old, thinning, older, car enthusiast looking for a deal.

Edit: The Z4 Coupe pictured later, I'd drive the **** out of that even as a daily driver. A little maintenance and upgrades and it would be ready for another 100K of salt free miles. And much more is not driven into the ground.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Just Another Sweater said:


> That's one of the things that keeps me from moving to the NE. Vehicle taxes are just stupid and just taxes in general. My sister lives in MA and it just means you drive an older car and pay more at checkout.


You do realize that MA is not the only state in the NE right? For example, NH has no sales tax, excise tax, or income tax. 

That being said, MA property taxes are typically lower than NH, vehicle registrations are cheaper, and you don't pay tax on groceries or clothing. I was worried when we had to move to MA back in '09 for a new job that we would be taxed out of our income, but found after living down there for four years that it basically levels out with all factors considered. 

Basically you are going to pay one way or the other. Some ways are just easier to stomach than others.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This doesn't seem to be a bad price on a 1980 Porsche 911 - $40k










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/dracut-1980-porsche-911/7173224074.html

I'm almost more interested in the BMW though....


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

elite.mafia said:


> and whatever the hell this thing is, like 3/4 of a 1998 corolla :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet the radio sounds great, though :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

The Corla is crazy.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

elite.mafia said:


> and whatever the hell this thing is, like 3/4 of a 1998 corolla :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's crazy! I saw a Plymouth Voyager minivan that had the same treatment... Looked just as stupid. 
I noticed that the photos show a Puerto Rico license plate. Could that have been legally imported yet, if that's where it's from? Though I guess that's considered a US territory, so probably wouldn't make a difference. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

44k 1994 Mercury Sable Wagon, red on burgundy, priced at $2595.00. Kinda want it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Nice find.
Those were decent driving wagons.
The 3.8's torque moved them easily.
.
I googled the town to see where it was... wow.
The city limits are _almost _an exact square. :laugh:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/R...acd66eed83eb7c3!8m2!3d41.0871792!4d-81.229853


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

$7,000???????


https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/303502677726331/


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Benz Lorinser 500 SEL 5.0L. Suspicious being a car offered on Atlanta's CL while being in Florida but I digress.

I think it's the in-dash 6" television that really sealed this one up for me. It's so early 90s luxury, it hurts. :laugh:


----------



## fizay (Oct 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> $7,000???????
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/303502677726331/


It's a (admittedly opium induced, crack pipe ) dream to get one of these in a manual, riced out and everything, like it was pulled out from behind a single wide. Apparently the LS4 has the same bellhousing pattern as these fwd gm products.If it doesn't have altezza tail lights, no deal.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

x(why)z said:


> 44k 1994 Mercury Sable Wagon, red on burgundy, priced at $2595.00. Kinda want it.


I've got fond memories of my parents' first gen Sable wagon. Saying that, I wouldn't pay that much for one, even if it were a survivor. It's a shame it doesn't have eleventy billion miles on it but still a looker - would be a great SHO swap candidate.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Pizza Cat said:


> I've got fond memories of my parents' first gen Sable wagon. Saying that, I wouldn't pay that much for one, even if it were a survivor. It's a shame it doesn't have eleventy billion miles on it but still a looker - would be a great SHO swap candidate.


IDK man, this line in the ad scares me personally:
"zeibart rust proofed"

these idiots at zeibart spray this rubber coating all over the undercarriage of cars, it gets EVERYWHERE. on the exhaust, brake lines, bolts, etc. and if not done correctly, which, given the methodology, is pretty frequently, if there is any small spotting of rust or debris that would cause rust, they locked it under that coat of rubber so it rots away while hidden by shiny black rubber paint....
It's possible it was don't correctly but anytime I see that crap I run, it makes working on the car 10x worse than it should normally be.

would have to see underneath that car. I've seen a few cars with zeibart and it'll be peeling off in layers and flaking away and if u pick back at it, it's all bright and rusty under the coating...


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

RAVatar said:


> Benz Lorinser 500 SEL 5.0L. Suspicious being a car offered on Atlanta's CL while being in Florida but I digress.
> 
> I think it's the in-dash 6" television that really sealed this one up for me. It's so early 90s luxury, it hurts.


It says it's from Japan, but it's RHD? Hmm...

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> It says it's from Japan, but it's RHD? Hmm...
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


I forget where I read or heard it but LHD Euro imports are a big status symbol in Japan, because if this very few of the 25yr import German cars will be RHD.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Holy Lotus Batman! I freaking love the Elise and even _I_ didn't know that the 3rd gen was actually sold in the US for 1 year in 2011 until their exemption expired for no smart airbags. 1 of 77 3rd Gen Elise R's imported and one of 128 Elise's total (the others are all supercharged)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3300255276673392


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Baltimoron said:


> I forget where I read or heard it but LHD Euro imports are a big status symbol in Japan, because if this very few of the 25yr import German cars will be RHD.


That's correct. Even many official imports were LHD there. Note the fuel filler door:










Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## ikonomore (May 24, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> This doesn't seem to be a bad price on a 1980 Porsche 911 - $40k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The previous owner ruined that car with the repaint of red. 
It's a Weissach edition.
The Platinum Metallic the build sheet said it has is so much better.


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

Didn’t DeMuro say every doctor and dentist in the 80’s had a red 911? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

CRD99 said:


> Didn’t DeMuro say every doctor and dentist in the 80’s had a red 911?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did he? I would have though they all had Saabs...


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

It was in one of his More Doug DeMuro videos about people asking insane prices for cars. Essentially that every doctor or dentist had a red 911 in the 80’s so don’t think your ‘84 911SC is going to match the value of a 2.7RS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> Did he? I would have though they all had Saabs...


saabs were architects


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> saabs were architects


No, my architect friend has a Volvo P1800ES.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1933 Ford barn find - $38000


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> No, my architect friend has a Volvo P1800ES.


Yeah, _now_.
But now architects are just wannabe hipsters.


----------



## ikonomore (May 24, 2006)

CRD99 said:


> It was in one of his More Doug DeMuro videos about people asking insane prices for cars. Essentially that every doctor or dentist had a red 911 in the 80’s so don’t think your ‘84 911SC is going to match the value of a 2.7RS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My current dentist said he had 911s in the early 90s.

My dentists from the 80s had every gen of rx7 there was. In red.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

x(why)z said:


> 44k 1994 Mercury Sable Wagon, red on burgundy, priced at $2595.00. Kinda want it.


 The 3.8 had head gaskets issues and the trans did not hold up well to the torque. I had both fail on our 94? Taurus wagon. MPG was somewhat dismal too. They did have a lot of space and were nice highway cruisers.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PZ said:


> The 3.8 had head gaskets issues and the trans did not hold up well to the torque. I had both fail on our 94? Taurus wagon. MPG was somewhat dismal too. They did have a lot of space and were nice highway cruisers.


Eventually.
Even our outside salesman's company bought and maintained 92 Taurus with the 3.8 made it to 140k miles without any serious issues.
But at that point.. it was starting to really need to attention as he beat the sh*t out of it. We sold it and made him drive his own car with an car allowance. He promptly quit.
The Taurus would have died out that gen if they were unreliable.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Eventually.
> Even our outside salesman's company bought and maintained 92 Taurus with the 3.8 made it to 140k miles without any serious issues.
> But at that point.. it was starting to really need to attention as he beat the sh*t out of it. We sold it and made him drive his own car with an car allowance. He promptly quit.
> The Taurus would have died out that gen if they were unreliable.


 Ours failed at just under 100K. Due to the high rate of HG failures, Ford gave an extended warranty on them until 100K (lucky us). I took ours to the dealer when it started loosing a little coolant and had a misfire on cold starts. They found no issue apart from an oil leak at the front cover. Driving home, less than 1 mile from the dealer, coolant started pouring out of the exhaust. I called the dealer and asked if they wanted me to drive it back. They put a factory rebuilt motor as the bearings and crank were toast. It was not driven hard. Our older 87 Taurus wagon had the 3.0 and it was sluggish, but was still running after we had it about 17 years.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

ikonomore said:


> The previous owner ruined that car with the repaint of red.
> It's a Weissach edition.
> The Platinum Metallic the build sheet said it has is so much better.


Also has a Turbo Carrera rear spoiler, or an aftermarket one that looks a lot like a Turbo Carrera tail.


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

That tail came on the Weissach edition 911s. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikonomore (May 24, 2006)

Yup, that's what the red one used to look like.
So much better.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

This is just sad. $6k for the biggest pile of **** prelude ever, though it does have a turbo i guess? blown gearbox, worst paintjob ever, body in very rough shape.... was asking 9500 before the gearbox broke. ffs
I apologize in advance for the headache you will get when you try to read the description.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1567518070121959


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Maybe it’s wrong but I just don’t trust any used car on aftermarket wheels. Also, Connecticut.


----------



## zmt2 (Aug 4, 2016)

JitteryJoe said:


> Holy Lotus Batman! I freaking love the Elise and even _I_ didn't know that the 3rd gen was actually sold in the US for 1 year in 2011 until their exemption expired for no smart airbags. 1 of 77 3rd Gen Elise R's imported and one of 128 Elise's total (the others are all supercharged)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3300255276673392


Man, that's about 10k over what I wanted to "invest" in a car but it's super rare. wonder what it would be worth in 5 years or so.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

elite.mafia said:


> This is just sad. $6k for the biggest pile of **** prelude ever, though it does have a turbo i guess? blown gearbox, worst paintjob ever, body in very rough shape.... was asking 9500 before the gearbox broke. ffs
> I apologize in advance for the headache you will get when you try to read the description.
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1567518070121959



You can find the build thread for said Prelude on youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/c/damianmonte/videos


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

mellbergVWfan said:


> You can find the build thread for said Prelude on youtube.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/damianmonte/videos


isn't this dude from haggard garage? no wonder it's so janky.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Kinda likely 38k miles isn't right. Anyone want to run a Carfax?

https://westslope.craigslist.org/cto/d/grand-junction-1986-camaro-iroc/7177238621.html


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

simple said:


> Kinda likely 38k miles isn't right. Anyone want to run a Carfax?
> 
> https://westslope.craigslist.org/cto/d/grand-junction-1986-camaro-iroc/7177238621.html


Either a relatively rough 38k or a clean 138k. I'm leaning towards the latter.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

CRD99 said:


> That tail came on the Weissach edition 911s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you're right; I didn't know that was what a Weissach Edition looked like. But it is a Turbo Carrera rear spoiler, regardless.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

https://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-honda-accord-hb/7177502424.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

lasvegas.craigslist.org/1970-nova-yenko-deuce


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> lasvegas.craigslist.org/1970-nova-yenko-deuce


wow, that's awesome. $100k awesome? not to me, but maybe somebody will pay it :laugh:


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Wow. That Yenko Deuce is quite an example.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Pretty tempting for the restoration. Didn't know an inflatable painting booth was a thing.

https://westslope.craigslist.org/tls/d/grand-junction-automotive-paint-booth/7178505566.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

simple said:


> Pretty tempting for the restoration. Didn't know an inflatable painting booth was a thing.


Honestly.
You could probably make a good temp paint booth with some PVC pipes for a frame and Tyvek home wrap (what they wrap the outside of the house walls with before siding).
Tyvek allows moisture but not dirt/water through, and is very durable but easy to cut.
It could easily hold up to weather outside if tied down.
You could also use just regular plastic... but I like the idea of the moisture being able to escape the booth through the Tyvek.
And cheap plastic is usually not very durable.
You would still need some type of exhaust though.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

How about those built in lights though! Sweet!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

simple said:


> How about those built in lights though! Sweet!


Looks kind of dark, actually.
Some type of very pliable LED light strip?
That inflatable booth does look cool though. :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

:heart:

longisland.craigslist.org/1969-corvette-match


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

simple said:


> Pretty tempting for the restoration. Didn't know an inflatable painting booth was a thing.
> 
> https://westslope.craigslist.org/tls/d/grand-junction-automotive-paint-booth/7178505566.html


Screw the booth, how about that Lada Niva he painted.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

carsandbids has a 2002 celica GTS listed, 2 bids already at $6100.... not an action package, has 83k miles.... overall in fair shape, lots of weird mods and changes like the wheels ( i think those are just painted factory wheels), painted calipers (lol), stereo, replaced the cigarette lighter with 2 in-dash usb ports (WHY) 
lots of interior and exterior panels are not attached correctly... rear seats have water damage it seems... I am really interested to see how high this goes, but the fact its already at $6100 is interesting for sure.

https://carsandbids.com/auctions/9lvEPPEm/2002-toyota-celica-gt-s


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

chucchinchilla said:


> Screw the booth, how about that Lada Niva he painted.


I was just coming in here to say this .


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3090910981005536
Used 1997 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4
$3,800
About This Vehicle
Driven 64,600 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: Black · Interior color:

Seller's description
Excellent condition 3000GT VR-4. Garage kept. All original parts and paint. All prior service records. Full timing belt service completed. Premium Wheels, Leather Seats, Power Locks, Power Windows, Sunroof, Security System, CD Player, Cruise Control, Keyless Entry. 



















scam?


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3090910981005536
> Used 1997 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4
> $3,800
> About This Vehicle
> ...


probably mean $38,000 lol.... IDK, it's not worth 38k but 3800 is also stupid low for that thing, even if it was a rebuilt title in that condition.

honestly I'm leaning towards scam, it claims to be a dealer called ADS Auto sales and lists an address bu t there is no such dealer at that address, plus their facebook page has a weird amount of likes and no comments...


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3090910981005536
> Used 1997 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4
> $3,800
> About This Vehicle
> ...


For sure a scam. I'd expect that thing to be 3-4 times that price. 



VadGTI said:


> I was just coming in here to say this .


I remember a neighbour of mine buying one new in like 1995. I grew up in a nice middle-class neighbourhood in Canada an the Niva stood out so much among all the Tauruses, Explorers, and Caravans. I've wanted one ever since.


----------



## zmt2 (Aug 4, 2016)

for anyone that wants to live their inner hoovie fantasies:
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/750776129046085/


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3090910981005536
> Used 1997 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4
> $3,800
> About This Vehicle
> ...


I ran a search on the VIN, and got several results. It appears the car is indeed real, and has been up for sale several times over the last four years, for prices ranging from $16k to $20k. A couple of the ads list the car in the Gaithersburg, MD area. Mileages listed are almost identical to the above listing, despite the passage of several years.

There is no dealership with that name listed at that street address.

I vote “scam”.

:beer:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

zmt2 said:


> for anyone that wants to live their inner hoovie fantasies:
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/750776129046085/


Even better than the one Hoovie drove


----------



## daev (Sep 10, 2016)

Yuppie Scum said:


> https://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-honda-accord-hb/7177502424.html



:beer:


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

elite.mafia said:


> carsandbids has a 2002 celica GTS listed, 2 bids already at $6100.... not an action package, has 83k miles.... overall in fair shape, lots of weird mods and changes like the wheels ( i think those are just painted factory wheels), painted calipers (lol), stereo, replaced the cigarette lighter with 2 in-dash usb ports (WHY)
> lots of interior and exterior panels are not attached correctly... rear seats have water damage it seems... I am really interested to see how high this goes, but the fact its already at $6100 is interesting for sure.
> 
> https://carsandbids.com/auctions/9lvEPPEm/2002-toyota-celica-gt-s


well unsurprisingly the bids ended at 6100. I really didn't expect it to get that high in the first place, seems a bit weird that the first bid was $6k though.... I think that buyer got hosed for that price. I know I got lucky with my deal but $6000 is like the top end for celica's in general... and that one was not even special. The maintenance history is a bit alarming, that car went through a clutch at 60k miles and all 4 struts, lots of random **** got replaced, lots of fluid swaps, seems like there was like 6 visits for brakes within a small amount of mileage as well....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> well unsurprisingly the bids ended at 6100. I really didn't expect it to get that high in the first place, seems a bit weird that the first bid was $6k though.... I think that buyer got hosed for that price. I know I got lucky with my deal but $6000 is like the top end for celica's in general... and that one was not even special. The maintenance history is a bit alarming, that car went through a clutch at 60k miles and all 4 struts, lots of random **** got replaced, lots of fluid swaps, seems like there was like 6 visits for brakes within a small amount of mileage as well....


it could have been a fake bid.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Local Mitsubishi Custom Van

Check out this offer on OfferUp
Check out this VINTAGE Mitsubishi Custom Van for $10000 on OfferUp https://offerup.co/XgDOlMeq28

1987 Mitsubishi Mini Van
57,000 original miles
Runs excellent
1 owner vehicle
Fully functional AC, and motor
California Classic dealer original conversion
Custom paint job (dealer original)
Seats 7 passengers
Automatic 4 cylinder
Dual air conditioners front and rear (work)
Power windows
Windows open
Custom carpet and drapery
Rear power door lock
AM-FM stereo cassette deck 

Cruise control
4 bucket seats
Bench seat in back seats 3
All seats removeable makes camping floor
Custom carpets(original)
Gold trim running boards, ladder. Roof tack
Brand NEW tires
Custom original gold rims
Brand new battery


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> it could have been a fake bid.


I'm thinking the initial $6000 bid was a fake but the 6100 was real.


----------



## zmt2 (Aug 4, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/749135865899229/


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

zmt2 said:


> for anyone that wants to live their inner hoovie fantasies:
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/750776129046085/





PlatinumGLS said:


> Even better than the one Hoovie drove


Such a beautiful car. Amazing inside and out. I remember the PRV had 200HP NA by the end in the 960. I'd never want to mod a surviror, however it would seem like it's likely possibly without changing the car too much. I was surprised to learn (from the Hoovie review) that these competed with the 944.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

zmt2 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/749135865899229/


Pre-production camo was weird back in the day.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Pre-production camo was weird back in the day.


Considering those trucks wee literally just boxes anyways...
When did they start using camo to hide prototype mules from the media?
Also, I suspect that truck's sides have rusted away and this was a joke done with left over shingles.. or even a vehicle parked as a sign for a shingles/roofing company.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Mint but a tad expensive

https://westslope.craigslist.org/cto/d/crawford-mazda-b2200/7180377278.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/pts/d/new-york-renault-v10-engine/7176928074.html

"No lowballers I know what I have," won't apply here, since that's a 650 bhp 3.5l Renault RS1 from a 1989 Williams.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/pts/d/new-york-renault-v10-engine/7176928074.html
> 
> "No lowballers I know what I have," won't apply here, since that's a 650 bhp 3.5l Renault RS1 from a 1989 Williams.


$25k coffee table :screwy:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://littlerock.craigslist.org/cto/d/maumelle-corvette/7179641611.html

1994 C-4 Corvette - $9,250 (Maumelle)
1994 Chevrolet Corvette
VIN: 1G1YY22POR5110170
condition: excellent
cylinders: 8 cylinders
drive: rwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 42750
paint color: green
size: compact
title status: clean
transmission: manual
type: coupe
Polo Green 1994 C-4 Corvette Coupe, less than 43,000 miles. Six speed transmission, dual power leather seats, cold A/C. Very good condition. No accidents. Drives excellent. Garage kept. All maintenance records and original window sticker. Cash or certified check only.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

'88 Suzuki Samurai - $3800










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/hillsborough-1988-suzuki-samurai/7180005650.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


>


Damn that is a lot of car for under 10 grand. Love that color too.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Damn that is a lot of car for under 10 grand. Love that color too.


I was thinking the same thing. Those C4 Corvettes are unloved, but I love them. They were great performers, and they look great too.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

I agree, the green C4 would be an excellent weekend car.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Those C4 Corvettes are unloved, but I love them. They were great performers, and they look great too.


Most of the affordable C4s are earlier ones.
Low mileage 92-96 6 speed coupes (LT1!) are a bit harder to find (for a good price).
I really like that green one, though I would probably try to remove the gold pinstripe.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Most of the affordable C4s are earlier ones.
> Low mileage 92-96 6 speed coupes (LT1!) are a bit harder to find (for a good price).
> I really like that green one, though I would probably try to remove the gold pinstripe.


I love the period pinstripe but it's certainly not a contemporary look. Great colour on the C4, too. I'm a sucker for green; both our daily driver and weekend car are green.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

x(why)z said:


> I love the period pinstripe but it's certainly not a contemporary look. Great colour on the C4, too. I'm a sucker for green; both our daily driver and weekend car are green.


Are all pinstripes dealer installed?

I had a friend back in the 90s.. I actually had a friend! lol.
Anyways, he hated pinstripes and also was a volunteer fireman.
He took every vehicle he bought directly to the fire hall and used a high pressure fire hose to remove the pinstripes.
For some reason back then- every vehicle had pinstripes.
And yeah, I also see the appeal of the period correct pinstripes.
But pinstripes are never stock... right?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Anybody looking for an manual LT1 C4 beater?

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/415450466081701/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Clean '88 Fox Body Notchback - $12,500. I :heart: a nice notchback. 










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/south-barre-1988-mustang-50-notchback/7181304030.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That's a cool LX 5.0.
But what's the deal with VT not issuing titles?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

My buddy had that exact car back when new and used to own people at the dragstrip. Good times practicing launches in that car.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> That's a cool LX 5.0.
> But what's the deal with VT not issuing titles?


NH doesn't either. I'm guessing because they want to cut down on backlog and paperwork. Cars 15 years and older change hands more than newer cars in my experience so it may just not be worth their time. 



simple said:


> My buddy had that exact car back when new and used to own people at the dragstrip. Good times practicing launches in that car.


My buddy did too but his was grey. We used to swap cars sometimes because I had a '90 Civic hatch with a roof rack at the time and he liked to go mountain biking up at Stowe, VT. I loved driving that Mustang. So many giggles to be had. 

Sadly a woman turned across two lanes in Concord, NH and I ended up T-boning her at around 40mph. Mustang was totaled and it was a tough conversation to have with my buddy that night.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3345674368793932/

1980 Subaru half-loaf/Jet electra-van for $2000 
I know this one is legit. I've actually sat inside of it. Someone needs to buy it and swap it to IC engine again... Or keep it electric. 
I talked to the guy who owns it, he said it used to work, but I think they took the motor out for some reason.









Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Anybody looking for an manual LT1 C4 beater?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/415450466081701/


Ugh I really dont... but I really, really do......


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Anybody looking for an manual LT1 C4 beater?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/415450466081701/


great price on that car, looks to be in fairly good condition minus the high mileage and some wear and tear.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

elite.mafia said:


> great price on that car, looks to be in fairly good condition minus the high mileage and some wear and tear.


“In a place called Kokomo”... yeah I’d go there for that price! Obviously it’s a driver and not a garage queen but for a late-year LT1 that seems like a smoking deal. Good enough to look past the cosmetics. Surprised it’s priced that low.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3011885162223994/

2010 Saab 9-3 SportCombi
$10,699

Driven 102,073 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: Red · Interior color: Beige
VIN: YS3FD5NY3A1611462
Fuel type: Gasoline










https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2601212249953966/

1991 Alfa Romeo 164L
$7,000
Driven 100,503 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: White · Interior color: Black
VIN: ZAREA33L9M6206775
Fuel type: Other

Gateway Classic Cars of Atlanta is offering an original owner 1991 Alfa Romeo 164L for sale in our Atlanta Showroom. The consignor states the car comes with all service records, and receipts since new, and has just 100,503-miles on her. This Line for Alfa was also considered a 168 model, and were produced from 1987-1998. This example 164L was offered as either a Sport or Luxury edition - this of course is the Luxury model 4-door sedan, designed by Pninifarina, is what the fender tag says. The car is front wheel drive, and is also based on the same platform as the Saab 9000, and Fiat Croma, and has the top power plant with the 3.0L V-6 engine, rated @ 181-hp, mated to the factory 5-speed manual transmission. This example is dressed in White, with a Black leather interior, and alloy wheels. Options for this 91 164L include; Leather Interior, A/C, Power; Steering, Brakes, Windows, Seats, Sunroof, Tilt Wheel, Heated Seat, Anti-theft System,Am/Fm/Cass Stereo, and Alloy Wheels. For more information on 1991 Alfa Romeo 164L contact our Atlanta showroom at (678) 894-4833 or [email protected]. To see more HD photos and an HD video of the vehicle running and driving, please visit


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

stlouis.craigslist.org/galesburg-1950-ford-business-coupe

That's a nice car. Get ready to chop the top. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

losangeles.craigslist.org/penn-valley-1967-corvette-427-coupe

Big block. Big bucks!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

roanoke.craigslist.org/boones-mill-1991-camaro-b4c-police-car

Who wants a cop car?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

'86 Scirocco PROJECT - $1750. 










https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/cto/d/larchmont-volkswagen-vw-scirocco-mk/7179850508.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3011885162223994/
> 
> 2010 Saab 9-3 SportCombi
> $10,699
> ...


For someone looking to have one of the last Saabs in a spec that's almost fitting for a press/show car, this is an excellent find.:thumbup:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Mike! said:


> “In a place called Kokomo”... yeah I’d go there for that price! Obviously it’s a driver and not a garage queen but for a late-year LT1 that seems like a smoking deal. Good enough to look past the cosmetics. Surprised it’s priced that low.


No title tho. That kinda killed it for me. I was seriously considering lowballing the **** out of him, but I dont wan to deal with replacing a lost title from out of state...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> '86 Scirocco PROJECT - $1750.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love how they clamped the rear swaybar... :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Love how they clamped the rear swaybar... :laugh:


But it clearly says PROJEKT.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

When you’re ready to live in a van down by the river and call yourself Howling Mad:


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

GolfTango said:


> When you’re ready to live in a van down by the river and call yourself Howling Mad:


$8500! 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> $8500!


I pitty the fool.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I pitty the fool.


:laugh:

I have always wanted to do an A Team van.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Love how they clamped the rear swaybar... :laugh:


Haha! Wow - I only looked on my phone and didn't even pick up on that.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Bay Area CL in a nutshell. Full of perfectly preserved examples of cars time forgot and/or literally anything you can think of.









https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/belvedere-tiburon-1989-ford-taurus-sho/7178227867.html










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/san-mateo-1955-messerschmitt-kr200/7175250268.html

^I love the KR200 and would love to just throw stupid money at this.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

How does this exist? 

Kind of want it, but not for $6000
https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/d/crowley-1988-toyota-camry/7179955307.html


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/san-mateo-1955-messerschmitt-kr200/7175250268.html
> 
> ^I love the KR200 and would love to just throw stupid money at this.



I'd get it and paint it like a Bf-110. The canopy and tandem seating always remided me of the 110.:laugh:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

ErikGTI said:


> I'd get it and paint it like a Bf-110. The canopy and tandem seating always remided me of the 110.:laugh:


Some sort of Luftwaffe camo minus insignia would be pretty cool on this little thing.

Also speaking of this ad, is this the modern version of "I know what I have?"



> Asking $8900 or best offer. This one just sold on BaT for $45k, not including fees: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1955-messerschmitt-kr200-3/


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I know its a micro car, but I imagine there is at least 40k of labor needed, and then some.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

There are some Messerschmitts on Hemmings in the $40k-$55k range. Probably better off buying a decent one there than trying to dump unknown cash into a rusty one. 

https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/?adtypeFacet=Vehicles for Sale&makeFacet=Messerschmitt


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

kinda neat
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/oconto-2002-cadillac-eldorado/7183640778.html










what could go wrong?
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/d/de-pere-2006-volvo-s60-6-speed-needs/7178676292.html










when was the last time you saw one of these? seems super clean!
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/milwaukee-2008-saturn-astra-xr/7176916649.html










fairly rare spec LGT

https://eauclaire.craigslist.org/cto/d/chippewa-falls-2010-legacy-gt-25t/7182139528.html









always had a soft spot for these

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/la-grange-lexus-sc-400/7181784013.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> when was the last time you saw one of these? seems super clean!
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/milwaukee-2008-saturn-astra-xr/7176916649.html


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


>


Meh, it’s Wisconsin. I have a good friend who is dumping his lemon of a ‘19 Focus RS. One of the issues he has had is rusty rear quarters. Find me a ten year old appliance without any spec or rust in my state and it’s quite uncommon.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

adrew said:


> How does this exist?
> 
> Kind of want it, but not for $6000
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/d/crowley-1988-toyota-camry/7179955307.html


 Super sweet!!  :heart::heart:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Brown wagon...not diesel or manual, but still a solid deal. $8500










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/salem-2013-vw-jetta-sportwagen-se/7183586209.html


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

'86 Bronco with 11,000 miles

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/308636880249397/










Only $35,000!


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

patrikman said:


> Meh, it’s Wisconsin. I have a good friend who is dumping his lemon of a ‘19 Focus RS. One of the issues he has had is rusty rear quarters. Find me a ten year old appliance without any spec or rust in my state and it’s quite uncommon.


I freaked out for a second because I thought that was my sister's car. She has a silver 5spd Astra XR in Milwaukee and will probably be selling it soon. I think it has matching rust spots, too. 

For what it's worth - it's a pretty fun car to drive. A lot like a gen1 Focus.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Cr4shT3st said:


> I freaked out for a second because I thought that was my sister's car. She has a silver 5spd Astra XR in Milwaukee and will probably be selling it soon. I think it has matching rust spots, too.
> 
> For what it's worth - it's a pretty fun car to drive. A lot like a gen1 Focus.


I could use a beater that gets good mileage....


----------



## Vladimir VR6 (May 28, 2007)

I was wondering where did all hte Del Sols went...



https://reno.craigslist.org/cto/d/sparks-autocycle/7183982631.html


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Vladimir VR6 said:


> I was wondering where did all hte Del Sols went...
> 
> 
> 
> https://reno.craigslist.org/cto/d/sparks-autocycle/7183982631.html


Oh dear! Is that a budget slingshot?

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Vladimir VR6 said:


> I was wondering where did all hte Del Sols went...


First off that's a death trap waiting to happen, second I'm also wondering where those cars went. They were everywhere in the 90's and early 2000's. Guess it's just one of those cars that were used up.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

There are two mint del sols for sale in my little 2000 person retirement town. Hilarious


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> First off that's a death trap waiting to happen, second I'm also wondering where those cars went. They were everywhere in the 90's and early 2000's. Guess it's just one of those cars that were used up.


Cash for Clunkers


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

50k for a 1990 Vette, am i missing something?

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/henderson-1990-corvette/7180482529.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

A.Wilder said:


> 50k for a 1990 Vette, am i missing something?


Could be a scam.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

It must include a couple kids of coke.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

A.Wilder said:


> 50k for a 1990 Vette, am i missing something?


Yes, you are missing the “just reduced” price which will appear next month, after nobody shows any interest at $50k. :laugh:

:beer:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> 50k for a 1990 Vette, am i missing something?
> 
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/henderson-1990-corvette/7180482529.html


Could be a typo with an extra zero.

Unless he saw the Callaway Turbo vette that sold on BAT a little while ago for 60k, and thought his was the same thing.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

But it is a "rare 1990 Blue Corvette"


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

patrikman said:


> when was the last time you saw one of these? seems super clean!
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/milwaukee-2008-saturn-astra-xr/7176916649.html


167K miles on a odd duck, rusty Saturn with possible part sourcing issues for $3500?! It's about $3K overpriced.

That Camry wagon is so neat. :thumbup:


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Egz said:


> Could be a typo with an extra zero.


This is what I'm thinking


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

GolfTango said:


> 167K miles on a odd duck, rusty Saturn with possible part sourcing issues for $3500?! It's about $3K overpriced.
> 
> That Camry wagon is so neat. :thumbup:


I think your concern about parts availability is overblown.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

WTF a 32yr old base model Camry wagon has a nicer cloth interior than any car on the market in 2020.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

patrikman said:


> I think your concern about parts availability is overblown.


Unless you're getting stuff sent directly from Europe or South America, I would disagree. As a matter of fact, for S&G, I went on AutoZone and I can't even get rotors or brake pads for this (all ship to store/home).


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

GolfTango said:


> Unless you're getting stuff sent directly from Europe or South America, I would disagree. As a matter of fact, for S&G, I went on AutoZone and I can't even get rotors or brake pads for this (all ship to store/home).


I'm confused -- ship to store/home is the only option? Or not even available?

I checked Advance Auto and they have pads/rotors in stock at store.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

GolfTango said:


> Unless you're getting stuff sent directly from Europe or South America, I would disagree. As a matter of fact, for S&G, I went on AutoZone and I can't even get rotors or brake pads for this (all ship to store/home).


Call your local GM dealer and ask them for parts. I could give two ****s about ****ty aftermarket parts from your preferred chain generic parts house.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

patrikman said:


> Call your local GM dealer and ask them for parts. I could give two ****s about ****ty aftermarket parts from your preferred chain generic parts house.


Fair enough, I'm not here to argue with you over this. But facts are facts, If I'm buying parts for a $1K (what it's worth IMHO) 12 year old rebadged Opel, I'm going to O'rileys or AutoZone, etc. vs a dealer. I'm sure some items are dealer only which is fine. However even when I look at GM Parts Direct, there are lots of commonly needed parts that are not available. Remember, there were only 18K Astras sold here for 2008/09. Why would anyone keep stockpiles of parts for it? Thankfully the LUW 1.8, which was very unique and used in a handful of Opel makes, was used in the NA Sonic too.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

GolfTango said:


> Fair enough, I'm not here to argue with you over this. But facts are facts, If I'm buying parts for a $1K (what it's worth IMHO) 12 year old rebadged Opel, I'm going to O'rileys or AutoZone, etc. vs a dealer. I'm sure some items are dealer only which is fine. However even when I look at GM Parts Direct, there are lots of commonly needed parts that are not available. Remember, there were only 18K Astras sold here for 2008/09. Why would anyone keep stockpiles of parts for it? Thankfully the LUW 1.8, which was very unique and used in a handful of Opel makes, was used in the NA Sonic too.


I’m not debating the perceived value of the car, I just thought it was neat and I don’t remember the last time I saw one. No more, no less.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I wish we could import these into the US already.
Seems like a possible good investment since icon and limited production.
https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/auto-inserat/ford-focus-rs-barcelona/304476864.html?ref=srp


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> I wish we could import these into the US already.
> Seems like a possible good investment since icon and limited production.
> https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/auto-inserat/ford-focus-rs-barcelona/304476864.html?ref=srp


I saw one on local Craigslist... It was from Mexico, not titled here legally though.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I would sell body parts for that blue Focus


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/330301724675656/








They removed the part about it being from Mexico... But that's where it's from, add I understand. If the stakes weren't so high, the price is definitely a very low one! But if you tried to do anything, I bet that customs would be on you in a heartbeat...

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## 206Helios16v (Aug 14, 2020)

mhjett said:


> Holy ****. If it was closer, I'd be renting a trailer as we speak...



was this an actual 92? with small bumper conversion??


----------



## 206Helios16v (Aug 14, 2020)

if anyone spots a Helios in the PNW even Cali, hollar atcha boi!


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/330301724675656/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the famous green car from Mexico featured all over the place or another green one? If it's the famous one, Ford of Mexico gave it (stupidly) a conformance letter, so it's legal in the US. The fact that it has a Carfax entry tells me it may be that car.



















Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

VadGTI said:


> Is this the famous green car from Mexico featured all over the place or another green one? If it's the famous one, Ford of Mexico gave it (stupidly) a conformance letter, so it's legal in the US. The fact that it has a Carfax entry tells me it may be that car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe? If so, I bet it's worth that, but the fact that it says that the window is broken because someone broke into it, makes me a bit Leary...

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Maybe? If so, I bet it's worth that, but the fact that it says that the window is broken because someone broke into it, makes me a bit Leary...
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Wonder what that car went through. It has no interior at all. The seller has a couple of posts on Euro Mk2 Focus sites looking for a complete interior. You can see that virtually everything inside is gone except for two seats that don't belong in an RS. 

Just for ****s and giggles, I found the parts it needs on eBay UK:

Windshield, 120 GBP: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FORD-FOC...:MK+II&hash=item2627de882c:g:1EQAAOSwMLhdiic~










Matching bumper on eBay.uk for 950 GBP,

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FOCUS-RS...:MK+II&hash=item2adeef749a:g:dOsAAOSwavReHvo4










I could only find glass for the 5 door, but it looks to be about 30 GBP:










Airbag (driver's side) - 49 GBP: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OEM-Ford...474156?hash=item4d4125bd6c:g:6HAAAOSwzOxUX~Ut

The dash will be harder, will probably need to go to eBay.de and do some translating.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Yeah, it looks like it went through a very hard life! It looks like it could be that Mexico car, but I couldn't find the listing on eBay to confirm. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dal97GLX (Jun 14, 2001)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> They removed the part about it being from Mexico... But that's where it's from, add I understand. If the stakes weren't so high, the price is definitely a very low one! But if you tried to do anything, I bet that customs would be on you in a heartbeat...
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


I remember reading something saying you can keep it here for 10-11 months. Just drive it back for month and then do it again. Is that true? Google search keeps giving me driver's license info for foreign drivers. It would be cool if you lived in San Diego or any border town.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Yeah, it looks like it went through a very hard life! It looks like it could be that Mexico car, but I couldn't find the listing on eBay to confirm.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


The one that was auctioned off at Barrett-Jackson in 2015 had WF0GP3YP8A4101517 for the VIN, so it was a different car. Unclear if that was the same Vermont car that came in legally. The B-J car still had Mexican plates at auction.










Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1984 Mercedes 300CD - $500 










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/hollis-1984-mercedes-300cd/7185216986.html

Obviously needs work but I wonder how much.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1980 VW Rabbit Convertible - Original owner car with 19k original miles - $14,000 










https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/cto/d/foxboro-1980-vw-rabbit-convertible/7185566218.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> 1984 Mercedes 300CD - $500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always liked that body style. I can't imagine trying to sort that thing with my skill set. You'd have to have very specialized knowledge or deep pockets, neither of which I have. Sooo... LS swap? (Not really.)



UncleJB said:


> 1980 VW Rabbit Convertible - Original owner car with 19k original miles - $14,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's a clean one! I don't know if it's worth that much or not, but I'd imagine its worth is ascending.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> I've always liked that body style. I can't imagine trying to sort that thing with my skill set. You'd have to have very specialized knowledge or deep pockets, neither of which I have. Sooo... LS swap? (Not really.)
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that's a clean one! I don't know if it's worth that much or not, but I'd imagine its worth is ascending.


Same. 

Yeah I was thinking that is kind of a BaT price for it. Personally not a huge fan of the color.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> 1984 Mercedes 300CD - $500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking "so what, I've seen a lot of those for sale" then I realized it's the coupe. That's pretty interesting! Those engines are bulletproof! We're in the process of putting one in a Ford ranger right now. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> 1980 VW Rabbit Convertible - Original owner car with 19k original miles - $14,000
> 
> https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/cto/d/foxboro-1980-vw-rabbit-convertible/7185566218.html





Air and water do mix said:


> Damn, that's a clean one! I don't know if it's worth that much or not, but I'd imagine its worth is ascending.


I'm going to go with not worth even close to that. Rabbit verts/cabriolets are still generally not worth much of anything. Which is a shame for this particular car. It's amazing how clean/original that is.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Stromaluski said:


> I'm going to go with not worth even close to that. Rabbit verts/cabriolets are still generally not worth much of anything. Which is a shame for this particular car. It's amazing how clean/original that is.


Yeah even in the condition it's in, which let's be real, its a 30 year old VW, mileage is kind of irrelevant at this point, it's going to have at least a few issues. Plus the color is awful, and it's matching vinyl interior. meh. at least its a a stick. Still, maybe for like, 7k at the most?


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: W123*



UncleJB said:


> Same.





Air and water do mix said:


> I've always liked that body style. I can't imagine trying to sort that thing with my skill set. You'd have to have very specialized knowledge or deep pockets, neither of which I have. Sooo... LS swap? (Not really.)


These cars are very high up on the "DIY knowledge/Everything is documented" list. There's nothing intrinsically complex save for vacuum issues, which really just require patience.

Either of you could do fine I bet.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> These cars are very high up on the "DIY knowledge/Everything is documented" list. There's nothing intrinsically complex save for vacuum issues, which really just require patience.
> 
> Either of you could do fine I bet.


You stop that talk! :laugh: 

But thanks.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...searchId=a575a3f9-5d47-4a8f-1d66-e4ef37ef2c2c

Cool RV for a low price.
Weird shift lever though.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> 1980 VW Rabbit Convertible - Original owner car with 19k original miles - $14,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 speed transmission in 1980? 

Weird color, but the car is very clean, and with very low mileage.

Bonus point, it was made by Karmann in Germany.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...searchId=a575a3f9-5d47-4a8f-1d66-e4ef37ef2c2c
> 
> Cool RV for a low price.
> Weird shift lever though.


I'm working on a similar one... They are not easy to work on, and not very good quality...









Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

A manual E46 wagon

https://www.rarecarsforsale.com/blog/insio5m81rucv1kderr0yzy63zeg7i


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> The one that was auctioned off at Barrett-Jackson in 2015 had WF0GP3YP8A4101517 for the VIN, so it was a different car. Unclear if that was the same Vermont car that came in legally. The B-J car still had Mexican plates at auction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried to send a message to the dude. No answer back.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

8vbunny said:


> Tried to send a message to the dude. No answer back.


Same here.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

That car is likely stolen or has been stolen and vandalized and then purchased from an insurance auction with a "for parts" title. Better that he didn't answer however. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

8vbunny said:


> That car is likely stolen or has been stolen and vandalized and then purchased from an insurance auction with a "for parts" title. Better that he didn't answer however.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That's my thought, either that or its from Mexico and stolen, but never imported... 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

It could very well be the one sold at barret and it was crashed and totalled due to not being able to get parts. Then this dude purchased from insurance company. Who knows what the real story is. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

8vbunny said:


> It could very well be the one sold at barret and it was crashed and totalled due to not being able to get parts. Then this dude purchased from insurance company. Who knows what the real story is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Generally if it's been though an auto auction, it would be in the history. I have searched the VIN and found no info on it. I believe it's probably not legally imported, and with the damage+etc, the guy realized it wouldn't be as easy to make a build... 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Generally if it's been though an auto auction, it would be in the history. I have searched the VIN and found no info on it. I believe it's probably not legally imported, and with the damage+etc, the guy realized it wouldn't be as easy to make a build...
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Aaaand he just got back to me. He says it's the Mexico car and there's no paperwork.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

VadGTI said:


> Aaaand he just got back to me. He says it's the Mexico car and there's no paperwork.


It is THE Mexico car, or a car from Mexico?

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> It is THE Mexico car, or a car from Mexico?
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


He used the words "*the* Mexico car" but I did not prod any further.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

SCHWAB0 said:


>


Rule number one of firewood cutting... Use your buddy's car. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> He used the words "*the* Mexico car" but I did not prod any further.


That car had a title. AZ title. I've seen it along with the rest of the paper work 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

8vbunny said:


> That car had a title. AZ title. I've seen it along with the rest of the paper work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yep, per my posts on the previous page, the VINs of "the" Mexico car and this Mexico car do not match.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

Ahh ok. I didnt see that. The Mexico car that sold at barret had the az title. A "different" Mexico car would mean no us title and a few problems with the nice folks at cbp.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Rule number one of firewood cutting... Use your buddy's car.


Choose an arborist wisely. And move anything you value away from the drop zone.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

SCHWAB0 said:


>


Is this a car for sale?


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Is this a car for sale?


can't decide what wheels I'll get


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Is this a car for sale?


That would be one hell of a parts car since everything that matters is untouched...mayyybe even the front seats.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Is this a car for sale?


You can turn it into a mini pickup 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

8vbunny said:


> You can turn it into a mini pickup
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


because of the thread it was posted.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Kinda want this:

















Here is the link.


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> I'm working on a similar one... They are not easy to work on, and not very good quality...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it the RV part that isn’t good quality or is it the chassis? I’ve always been curious about these vs. the common Ford chassis Class C. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Killer s6 avant

https://www.rarecarsforsale.com/blog/9yho4091bet633pb8ulxh015d5d0jv


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

This looks pretty cool. Maybe something to go with the LS swapped V90 Fridge that I see posted here on occasion. 

1992 Volvo 240 Wagon - Turbo - Manual $6k











 https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/san-francisco-1992-volvo-240-wagon/7175650552.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> That would be one hell of a parts car since everything that matters is untouched...mayyybe even the front seats.


I’m going to say the front seats are toast.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

CRD99 said:


> Is it the RV part that isn’t good quality or is it the chassis? I’ve always been curious about these vs. the common Ford chassis Class C.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both... The newer sprinter with the v6 seems to be a little bit better, but there's a lot of problemas with the mechanical, electrical parts. And most RVs are not built very well. I work on a lot of all classes of RVs, and have decided I'll never get one myself... 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

What is this?

https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=505087417

Used 1997 Geo Metro LSi Sedan 1,988



























MILEAGE48,855
DRIVE TYPE2 wheel drive - front
ENGINE4-Cylinder
TRANSMISSION5-Speed Manual
FUEL TYPEGasoline

Seller Comments (Stock #: 18215)
1997 Chevrolet / Geo Metro Solectria FULL ELECTRIC car! ONE OWNER!!! SINCE 1997!!!
ITS GOTTA GO--30-50 MILE CRUISING RANGE AS IS. PRICED TO SELL.
Yes Sir... Google it! A VINTAGE 1997 Full Electric car that You can Just plug In to ANY outlet 110- or 220 to charge AND drive at highway speeds.... Imagine that! One of the few Electric cars of the 90''s that were NOT bought back by the manufacturers and destroyed because THEY DID THEIR JOB TOO WELL!
This was a FACTOR AUTHORIZED conversion but not a Factory conversion! GM did not LEASE these out, The dealers sold them.. So they couldn't just take them back like they and Honda and Toyota and Ford and Nissan did.
This is an Autocheck certified 48K miles Full Blown Electic car! Where else can you find one. I believe the conversion company is still around today doing similar things.
UPDATE: The Car Charges, drives well and appears to be completely functional. As the battery housings are sealed i have no way of determining age, but they appear to charge and hold and perform well. A retired factory tech praised the quality of these builds, and we have to assume newer batteries have been installed in the past. I will update more as i find out. High quality Swiss Made Brusia 3.3KW battery charger and cords and adapters are all present. I have gone up to 55 mph with it once or twice on my 15 mile commute.
GOOGLE IT!
Golf Cart Pricing here folks!
ANY REASONABLE OFFER OR TRADE CONSIDERED

Air Conditioning; Power Steering; AM/FM Cassette; AM/FM CD; Daytime Running Lights; Dual Front Air Bag; Active Belts; All Wheel ABS


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/755044275043517/
1985 Audi 5000 S turbo Treser package for $750

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This seems very reasonably priced for what it is.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/maryville-1971-volkswagon-super-beetle/7188142791.html



1971 Volkswagon Super Beetle for sale...$4,500, or Best Offer. Fantastic Condition!!!! Color is pale yellow. It has a 1600 Dual Port Engine, and a new Gas Tank. It also has a new Sending Unit, new Tires, new Engine, and a new Electric Fuel Pump. The interior is also new....it's white. It's a straight shift, 4 speed. Contact Marvin


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/755044275043517/
> 1985 Audi 5000 S turbo Treser package for $750
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


 :heart:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/knoxville-honda-s2000-low-miles/7187029035.html

Honda s2000 Low Miles - $19,900 (Knoxville TN)

2002 honda s2000
condition: excellent
cylinders: 4 cylinders
drive: rwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 45000
paint color: yellow
size: compact
title status: clean
transmission: manual
type: convertible
I am selling this local low milage 2002 Honda S2000 in very good condition This
vehicle was never driven outside of the city except for a few occasions At approximately 45000 miles, this convertible has a new set of tires and all basic maintenance procedures have been completed. No accidents. The s2000 has been stored in a warehouse for several years.

Email with questions and/or your telephone number and I will call you to discuss.

2002 honda s2000
condition: excellent
cylinders: 4 cylinders
drive: rwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 45000
paint color: yellow
size: compact
title status: clean
transmission: manual





















Supercharged 5.0!

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/clinton-1994-mustang-gt-convertible/7185527092.html

1994 Mustang GT. Convertible 30,452 Original Miles. Super Charger - $11,800 (Clinton, TN)


For Sale 1994 Mustang GT. 5.0, 5 speed, convertible car. This car is slick and garaged kept with upgrades that include's a Kenne Bell super charger, Svt wheels, Bimbo brakes, and Borla exhaust. It has 30,452 Original miles. This car not only looks great it runs and drives great with everything working including cold air. This car has zero leaks of any kind. The interior has no complaints and looks great. If your looking for a nice well kept convertible this one is worth a look. Clean car fax, clean Tennessee title. No trades, cash only. $11,800 OBO. Texting is better with my work and service. if your interested Eight-Six-5-Seven-0-Five-0-3-One-4. I don't need help selling.

1994 1994 Mustang GT
condition: excellent
cylinders: 8 cylinders
drive: rwd
fuel: gas
paint color: black
size: compact
title status: clean
transmission: manual
type: convertible






































.
Insert DiCaprio squint meme.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/619029415667200/

2001 Lincoln town car
$2,600

Details
Condition
Used - Good
Nice car , runs and drives great. *Professionally Lifted for 30in rims *180k miles call me at [hidden information]


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

https://maine.craigslist.org/cto/d/kittery-1982-renault-5-lecar/7188204271.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Veedubgti said:


> https://maine.craigslist.org/cto/d/kittery-1982-renault-5-lecar/7188204271.html


Haha how did that thing make it through the 80's much less Cash for Clunkers?? :laugh:


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

Paint looks cooked, but the interior is very clean. A nice, survivor Samurai

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/d/fort-worth-1987-suzuki-samurai/7187975070.html


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Killer s6 avant
> 
> https://www.rarecarsforsale.com/blog/9yho4091bet633pb8ulxh015d5d0jv


Shame it's running, I'd love to pillage that thing for the white interior.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Pizza Cat said:


> Shame it's running, I'd love to pillage that thing for the white interior.


You never have wet blue jeans?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Veedubgti said:


> https://maine.craigslist.org/cto/d/kittery-1982-renault-5-lecar/7188204271.html


I love it, but I could never trust three bolt wheels. The mere idea gives me the screaming heebie-jeebies. 

I wonder if there's a simple way to convert it to 4 bolt.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

2001 BMW 740iL with 66k miles

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/georgetown-2001-bmw-740il/7188193251.html


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> You never have wet blue jeans?


No.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Pizza Cat said:


> No.


BRealistic is a Geriatric Member so you'll have to understand. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Pizza Cat said:


> No.


Then how do you clean them?
.
.
.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/ctd/d/lenoir-city-1992-oldsmobile-custom/7171867699.html

1992 Oldsmobile Custom Cruiser Oldsmobile Custom Cruiser Wagon - $9,995 (Lenoir City)


Description:

Here we have a 1992 Oldsmobile Custom Cruiser for sale. This is a 1 Owner Clean Car Fax car with no accidents or damage reported. It is got 88,692 original miles on it and is excellent condition. The body on looks amazing and all the panels and doors have a great fit. It is covered in the White Paint that is accented by the Red Flame striping down the sides. All the glass in this Olds looks amazing as well. Looking down the sides you can see the body looks great along with all the trim. To finish off the look it is sitting on a set of 20" US Mag Wheels.
On the inside it looks to be mostly all original and extremely well cared for. All the door panels are in great condition and have the wood grain accents. Looking at the seats you can see they look amazing as well. One of the cool features of these Cruisers was the third-row option that face the rear. As you can see it is functioning as it should and looks amazing. When you look at the dash, you will notice that it also has the wood grain accents. All the gauges are working, and it has cold AC to go along with the Power Windows and Power Door Locks.
Under the hood it is powered by the 5.0L V8 engine that is mated to the Automatic Trans and it is rear wheel drive. You can see that it is exceptionally clean under the hood and that it has been very well cared for. Everything is clean and solid just like when you look under it. On the highway this vehicle runs and rides excellent. It handles with ease and all the brakes feel to be well serviced as it has a great pedal.
For more information you can give us a call at 865-635-5500 You can also Request a Carfax Report and we Will Provide you with one for Any of our Vehicles Free of Charge!

1992 Oldsmobile Custom Cruiser
VIN: 1G3BP83E7NW301489
cylinders: 8 cylinders
drive: rwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 88692
paint color: white
title status: clean
transmission: automatic
type: wagon


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Pizza Cat said:


> Shame it's running, I'd love to pillage that thing for the white interior.


Wonder how much it sold for and how many miles were on it...would be a good comp for mine...but mine has the light grey alcantara and the rear-facing third row.
Granted I have no desire to sell mine...just need to find time to clean out the garage to park it inside


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

JMURiz said:


> Wonder how much it sold for and how many miles were on it...would be a good comp for mine...but mine has the light grey alcantara and the rear-facing third row.
> Granted I have no desire to sell mine...just need to find time to clean out the garage to park it inside


The CL ad was still active when I first posted that.

If it were closer, I may have actually taken a look at it. By the time I’m done burning monies refreshing the allroad, having that instead wouldn’t be so bad


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

This is actually impressive. I didn't know these could tow anything. It's not even mentioned though. :laugh:










https://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/d/florissant-1995-ford-escort/7188547178.html


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

I will never understand how people manage to put batteries in backwards, it's not like it's particularly hard to match + to + and - to -


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

elite.mafia said:


> I will never understand how people manage to put batteries in backwards, it's not like it's particularly hard to match + to + and - to -


And the battery terminals are different sizes. Ham fisted auto parts employees ruining cars.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

1994 BMW Alpina B3 #127/174

https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/houston-1994-bmw-alpina-b3/7187022722.html


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Did the E36 not have a driver's side airbag yet? If they did, that Alpina steering wheel looks very small form factor for the era.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/edison-vw-custom-1971-squareback-pickup/7176513999.html
Random DIY effort that gets worse the more you look 










https://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/d/east-aurora-sand-rail/7184935824.html
Just looks really cool, interesting engine choice









https://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/cto/d/short-hills-1985-volkswagen-doka-truck/7176382745.html
filed under something awesome that I'll never own









https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/flourtown-vw-vanagon-suby-25l-engine/7178979873.html
also filed with doka, price seems a bit steep but then again #vanlifehipsters 









https://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/cto/d/brooklyn-vanagon-for-sale/7172437368.html
this + cheap subaru engine = above for way less


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

bombardi said:


> 1994 BMW Alpina B3 #127/174
> 
> https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/houston-1994-bmw-alpina-b3/7187022722.html


HOLY ****. That's my dream car. I really wish I were in a position to buy this. Bucket list car for me.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Seabird said:


> Did the E36 not have a driver's side airbag yet? If they did, that Alpina steering wheel looks very small form factor for the era.


Was it an original US market car?

Driver side airbag was only required in the US in 1994. EU didn't mandate it until later.

Edit: the last photo showed this is a JDM import


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

bzcat said:


> Was it an original US market car?
> 
> Driver side airbag was only required in the US in 1994. EU didn't mandate it until later.
> 
> Edit: the last photo showed this is a JDM import


I didn't notice the Japanese script in the last pic. So, a German carriage build imported from Japan in LHD. That's pretty obscure.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

For under 4k... not a bad summer beater.

2005 Chrysler PT Cruiser GT
$3,950

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3843737642309507

Driven 125,809 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: White · Interior color: Black
VIN: 3C3AY75S55T522377
Fuel type: Gasoline
17.0 MPG city · 24.0 MPG highway · 20.0 MPG combined


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

Seabird said:


> I didn't notice the Japanese script in the last pic. So, a German carriage build imported from Japan in LHD. That's pretty obscure.


Not at all- most German imports into Japan are LHD. Weird, but that's how it is. That's why it's a good place to find Euro imports that are low mileage and well taken care of. One thing that is problematic is that they have RHD headlights, so you'll blind drivers in the US.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Shoe fly, don’t bother me..

https://www.rarecarsforsale.com/blog/2000-bmw-m-coupe


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

ice4life said:


> Shoe fly, don’t bother me..
> 
> https://www.rarecarsforsale.com/blog/2000-bmw-m-coupe


That's an entirely decent price. Do it!

I have an irrational love for early 90s Monteros for god knows what reason. I'm thinking about picking this one up to build into a sweet camping and mountain biking rig. Or just an cool-kid ironic overlanding thing. I'd kind of have a better-decisions version of Cabins Pics' garage except I'd have to confess to owning a Mitsubishi.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

$850 on CL. Judging by the 1 year only plate (blue w/7 digits) it's a 1981. Ditch the homemade top, get it detailed, sort the mechanicals (supposedly it drives) and have top down motoring for next to nothing.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/san-jose-vw-rabbit-convertible/7191061365.html


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> $850 on CL. Judging by the 1 year only plate (blue w/7 digits) it's a 1981. Ditch the homemade top, get it detailed, sort the mechanicals (supposedly it drives) and have top down motoring for next to nothing.
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/d/san-jose-vw-rabbit-convertible/7191061365.html
> [/IMG]


I read it as the engine threw a rod, so it is not running. 

:beer:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

x(why)z said:


> HOLY ****. That's my dream car. I really wish I were in a position to buy this. Bucket list car for me.


samesies. I love the Alpina cow catcher.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd rather drive that GT Cruiser.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> $850 on CL. Judging by the 1 year only plate (blue w/7 digits) it's a 1981. Ditch the homemade top, get it detailed, sort the mechanicals (supposedly it drives) and have top down motoring for next to nothing.


No sensible person would have that rear window put on any car.

It can be saved before meeting the crusher. Basket or no basket.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1998 VW GTI Supercharged Ginster VR6 - $6000 

Looks to be pretty damn clean. I'm not much on the MK3 but this would be the one I'd want. 










https://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/d/turners-falls-1998-volkswagen-gti-vr6/7190747702.html


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

For only a couple baves, this is sort of tempting as a winter beater. It has a manual, so that's nice.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Saab Sunday









https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ctd/d/levittown-2003-saab-9-5-aero-5-speed/7187816495.html









https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/wallingford-1968-saab-sonett-v4/7187380539.html









https://ithaca.craigslist.org/cto/d/newfield-1972-saab-96-v4/7182125952.html









https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/stevenson-saab-sonett-iii/7174829949.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Somebody here needs to buy this before some parent buys it as a cheap but nice and cool car for their kid to destroy.
Garaged grandpa sports cars are getting extremely rare.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/sevierville-bmw-z3/7190763976.html

BMW Z3 - $7,000 (sevierville)


2000 BMW Z3
condition: excellent
cylinders: 6 cylinders
drive: rwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 64229
paint color: black
size: sub-compact
title status: clean
transmission: manual
type: convertible

I have for sale my just about perfect 20 year old 6 cylinder BMW Z3. It has been garage kept its entire life and has been rained on once in the 7 years I've owned it. The top's like new and the entire car is in remarkable shape. You are unlikely to find one better. The only reason it's for sale is that at 77 it's time for me to settle down...a little.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

https://albany.craigslist.org/cto/d/clifton-park-bmw-z3-coupe-check-this-out/7183312620.html

not an M but really clean looking shoe


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

joedubbs said:


> Saab Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

I can’t think of when I’ve seen 9-5 with such low mileage.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

How hard would it be to fix this? Potentially a good deal? 

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/d/quincy-1965-volkswagen-beetle-very/7191536936.html

*$2,750* for a tree damaged Beetle:










The rest of the car looks good.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Buickboy92 said:


> How hard would it be to fix this? Potentially a good deal?
> 
> https://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/d/quincy-1965-volkswagen-beetle-very/7191536936.html
> 
> *$2,750* for a tree damaged Beetle:


Lil rubbing compound should do the trick.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Special Edition GLI, 44k miles.... $16,000!
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/lansdale-mint-special-edition-mk4-jetta/7183955260.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

joedubbs said:


> Saab Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Around the corner from my old house there was a decrepit mechanics shop that appeared to still have someone doing...something. it clearly wasn't open for business but every once in a while I would drive by and the bay doors would be open and there was 2 sonnets that appeared to be in good shape and behind the building were 2-3 more that looked like they were parts cars. Sadly the building has been torn down recently and I'm not sure where the cars were relocated.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

beefjerky said:


> Special Edition GLI, 44k miles.... $16,000!
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/lansdale-mint-special-edition-mk4-jetta/7183955260.html


It's sweet -- has been for sale for a looooong time.

Seems it would make a good BaT listing, wonder if the seller has tried to list.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

beefjerky said:


> Special Edition GLI, 44k miles.... $16,000!
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/lansdale-mint-special-edition-mk4-jetta/7183955260.html


i'd give him a solid $8500 for it .. :laugh:


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

joedubbs said:


> Saab Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a neat, hard to find car right there. a manual saab 9-5 aero in wagon form? And only 64k miles. Price is a bit out there, but probably somebody would pay it given how ****ing hard these things are to find. Clean as can be as well.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

beefjerky said:


> Special Edition GLI, 44k miles.... $16,000!
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/lansdale-mint-special-edition-mk4-jetta/7183955260.html


That's a $30,000 car right there. Doesn't it have a Porsche engine in it?  :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> That's a $30,000 car right there. Doesn't it have a Porsche engine in it?


Better yet, it has a 1.8t.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Better yet, it has a 1.8t.


As I heard them say in Texas “Audi y’all”. :laugh:

OK, I am leaving now.

:beer:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

I haven't seen one of these ever (probably because few were sold)-early carbed 231 turbo. 

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/d/saint-paul-1978-buick-regal-6-cylinder/7191856990.html









Always liked MKVIIs, especially with the HO engine in red.
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/madison-1991-lincoln-mk-7-lsc/7191359498.html









Always had a soft spot for H bodies, and the Bonneville was the sportiest and most modern.
https://madison.craigslist.org/ctd/d/westfield-1990-pontiac-bonneville-miles/7186154931.html









Decent price if rust isn't terminal.
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/middleton-fiat-1-9/7181757087.html









Looks very clean for the price. 1st gens were real common 5 years ago, but are hard to find now.
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/brodhead-1985-mazda-rx7-gs/7179737887.html









On the cheap end of S2Ks.
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/madison-2002-honda-s2000/7176876706.html









Would love one for the farm. The Sambars have the distinction of being rear engined, unlike any other Kei truck.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/d/prior-lake-1995-subaru-mini-truck-4x4/7191275410.html









I doubt many stock bugeye WRXs are still around.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/d/saint-paul-2003-subaru-wrx/7188995895.html









Any turbo+5 speed c900 is worth posting.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/cologne-1990-saab-k-convertible-low/7188897319.html









Love the paint and the red VR6 badge caught my attention
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/milwaukee-jetta/7182769580.html









Love Amazons but the seller can't take a photo to save their life-possibly overpriced?
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/port-washington-1966-volvo-amazon-122/7175496154.html









Been warming up to Daimler era Benzes as they come down in price, and C43 verts aren't helping.
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/caledonia-clean-mercedes-amg-clk/7173948463.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Might make a good project or lemons car.

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/maryville-goodbye-old-girl/7191933265.html

Goodbye Old Girl - $500 (Maryville)

1992 Nissan NX2000
condition: fair
cylinders: 4 cylinders
drive: fwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 148000
paint color: red
size: compact
title status: clean
transmission: manual

I'm finally letting go of this "One Owner" sporty car that captured my heart.
Well maintained through out its life.
Only Mobil 1 was used as engine oil. Red Line synthetic transmission oil.
Runs but does need repairs. I believe a noise is maybe the alternator but not sure. (Was replaced a few months ago)
Leak on passenger side trans-axle seal.
Good tires. T-Tops. Immaculate interior. Power windows. Good A/C.
Excellent vehicle for a mechanic to repair and pass on to someone who loves to drive sporty.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

88c900t said:


> Would love one for the farm. The Sambars have the distinction of being rear engined, unlike any other Kei truck.
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/d/prior-lake-1995-subaru-mini-truck-4x4/7191275410.html



Do you want to crash in a corner when you lift the throttle? Clearly mid-engine it the way to go for best handling and weight distribution. :laugh:

*94 Honda Acty SDX Auto Farm Mini Truck UTV VAN ATV 59k Miles*











*1988 JDM RHD HONDA ACTY TRUCK PICKUP MINI KEI 550CC RIGHT HAND*


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Might make a good project or lemons car.


Such fun cars to drive. What is up with the windshield and rear passenger quarter I wonder.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> Such fun cars to drive. What is up with the windshield and rear passenger quarter I wonder.


These and Precidias seem to have vanished. I love both.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

UncleJB said:


> Such fun cars to drive. What is up with the windshield and rear passenger quarter I wonder.


 Looks like a reflection on the windshield and a flower petal in the foreground of the picture


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

88c900t said:


> Been warming up to Daimler era Benzes as they come down in price, and *C43 *verts aren't helping.


There's no such thing as a C43...for that particular model. That's a CLK 430 that was equipped with the sport package which added AMG wheels (not the ones on the car) and a body kit...nothing performance related. The AMG version of that car was the CLK 55. Worth pointing out as the car is being advertised as an "AMG CLK," has an AMG badge on the back, an AMG badge in the grille for some reason, and he removed the 0 number on the back to make it look like a "C43" which is hilarious but I see what he's doing there given there are new C43's now.












For reference here's a real CLK AMG on CL..

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/ctd/d/campbell-2001-mercedes-clk-55-amg-coupe/7185353410.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Perhaps this guy should list on BAT given what the Audi Quattro S1 E2 Tribute went for.

*1990 Perugeot 205 T16 Tribute - $34,800*








































> 1990 Peugeot 205 GTI T16 Tribute for sale.
> Clean title, clean carfax car.
> Originally a Peugeot 205 GTI 1.9L with 125k kilometers (about 77k miles)
> Car is a fully FIA/RFEA homologated hillclimb car with all proper documentation available. I will post a few pics below for your reference. Over $20K invested in the process.
> ...


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

WTF is a hill climb car doing in Florida?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

simple said:


> WTF is a hill climb car doing in Florida?


aaand in come the locals with their fairytales about "hills" and "offroading" and "mountain bike trails" in Florida. :facepalm:


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

all the cushions!

















https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/d/ridgewood-1987-oldsmobile-cutlass/7177827266.html

















https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/ansonia-1985-oldsmobile-custom-cruiser/7183341506.html

















https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/levittown-1987-pro-street-strip-cutlass/7179752403.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

beefjerky said:


> Looks like a reflection on the windshield and a flower petal in the foreground of the picture


It does go in the "worst picture in a car ad" file though.
Almost looks like the car just happened to be in the background of another pic, so the seller cropped it out.
But it does seem like a relatively solid example for somebody to mess with- as these do seem to have all vanished long ago.
I looked for one locally like 18 years ago and couldn't find one.
The NX2000 styling is still odd at the front tho. :laugh:


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

simple said:


> WTF is a hill climb car doing in Florida?


Florida is infamous for title-washing


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

jimv said:


> Florida is infamous for title-washing


You spelled flood salvage wrong.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> You spelled flood salvage wrong.


In this case it is more likely to be titling an illegal import rather than a flood salvage vehicle. Although a 30 year old car should be a legal import at this point.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Anyone need a cheap house?
> 
> https://www.rarecarsforsale.com/blog/1991-toyota-previa-deluxe


Only $4,900 .... Not bad.

I wonder if these would sell on BaT?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> Only $4,900 .... Not bad.
> 
> I wonder if these would sell on BaT?


I know they don't tend to last on CL when I see them. So maybe.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Anyone need a cheap house?
> 
> https://www.rarecarsforsale.com/blog/1991-toyota-previa-deluxe


Man, I thought it would be the supercharged one... Our church had one which was used as a mini bus for a while. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://www.copart.com/saleListResu...false,"searchName":"","freeFormSearch":false}
Copart auction has a bunch of Japanese cars right now. They're still in Japan, so you gotta arrange shipment. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, a fully electric Zagato designed limited production car for <$3000! :laugh:

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/240165317090332


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

^I live in the land of Teslas and would love to show them up with one of these.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


> ^I live in the land of Teslas and would love to show them up with one of these.


I sent that Elcar for sale link to this crazy guy.


----------



## Deep Blue32 (Jun 27, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> ^I live in the land of Teslas and would love to show them up with one of these.


 Lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Deep Blue32 said:


> Lol


Incredible.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah.. I want that.
And I'm not even a GM truck fan.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ice4life said:


> C L E A N
> Z71
> 
> https://www.rarecarsforsale.com/blog/2000-chevy-tahoe-z71


So is https://www.rarecarsforsale.com/ your website?

I notice you keep linking to it, and then that has a link to the CL ad.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> So is https://www.rarecarsforsale.com/ your website?
> 
> I notice you keep linking to it, and then that has a link to the CL ad.


yeah it's his website. 

ice4life. Please stop linking to your website. If you're interested in signing up as an advertiser, I can connect you with the advertising department.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Matt said:


> ice4life. Please stop linking to your website. If you're interested in signing up as an advertiser, I can connect you with the advertising department.


He can pay you with exposure. :beer:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Matt said:


> yeah it's his website.
> 
> ice4life. Please stop linking to your website. If you're interested in signing up as an advertiser, I can connect you with the advertising department.


Sorry about that- I deleted the posts.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> So is https://www.rarecarsforsale.com/ your website?
> 
> I notice you keep linking to it, and then that has a link to the CL ad.



I was misreading it a raCe cars for sale. When I clicked on it, I was confused when I saw a Ford Excursion.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

We just had a thread about these not too long ago.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2464070430558298/




























Luxurious!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> We just had a thread about these not too long ago.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2464070430558298/
> 
> ...



Downright scary!!!! Especially inside. Must have been parked right near the ocean where the salt air could attack it continuously.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Someone LS swap this thing before I do something stupid.

BMW Isetta

https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/d/dallas-bmw-isetta/7191772403.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/d/livonia-1991-dodge-stealth-se/7187272359.html

1991 dodge stealth SE - $5,500 (livonia)

1991 dodge stealth es
condition: good
drive: fwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 102145
paint color: red
title status: clean
transmission: manual
type: hatchback

1991 Dodge Stealth, no accidents, very clean, garage kept,, current owner for over 20 years.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Downright scary!!!! Especially inside. Must have been parked right near the ocean where the salt air could attack it continuously.


You're kidding, right? In Pennsylvania that could be advertised as "rock solid" and not disappoint people who came to look at it!

The real problem with those cars is that almost all of them are automatics (there's only the two door fastback that was even available with a 4-speed) and that parts are unobtanium. Anything unique to the Type IV is scarce. Fortunately it shares lots of things with other cars, including brake parts. Body parts? I hope you are a good fabricator or have a stash of sheet metal somewhere!

Some rubber parts are available, but not much.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> parts are unobtanium.


As the Type 1 and Type 2 VWs continue to sky rocket in value, Type 3s will too and eventually someone, somewhere, will decide Type 4s will become popular and as a result, parts will become more available in the aftermarket.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> You're kidding, right? In Pennsylvania that could be advertised as "rock solid" and not disappoint people who came to look at it!
> 
> The real problem with those cars is that almost all of them are automatics (there's only the two door fastback that was even available with a 4-speed) and that parts are unobtanium. Anything unique to the Type IV is scarce. Fortunately it shares lots of things with other cars, including brake parts. Body parts? I hope you are a good fabricator or have a stash of sheet metal somewhere!
> 
> Some rubber parts are available, but not much.


I can imagine the smell from these carpets. But it does come with spare parts. Or at least one spare bearing.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/d/livonia-1991-dodge-stealth-se/7187272359.html
> 
> 1991 dodge stealth SE - $5,500 (livonia)
> 
> ...


FWD SOHC V6 (same 3.0 Mitsubishi V6 from my parent's Caravan ~160ish hp) is a boner killer.

Edit: is says it is an ES so it should have the DOHC 24V so not bad actually


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I can imagine the smell from these carpets.


Do you smell nostalgia? Or mouse piss? :laugh:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

spockcat said:


> I can imagine the smell from these carpets. But it does come with spare parts. Or at least one spare bearing.


That throttle pedal is almost in the center of the car.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Good gawd that "type 4" VW is fugly.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Not an E55 but pretty incredible condition for a standard spec E-Class from this era.

2001 Mercedes E320 1 owner car with 39,900 Miles
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/san-francisco-2001-mercedes-e320-1/7193874905.html


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn, if it wasn't black I would be into that.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

so clean

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2689908741292363/

1987 Toyota Supra SE Liftback Hatchback 2D

Seller's description
If the ad is still up the car is still available.
Please read ad before you message.

ASKING $11,000

Clean, Responsibly owned and well maintained 1987 supra.
Car is low miles and all original except: steering wheel (have the original),shocks (tokico), 1 piece aluminum driveshaft, and the clutch was replaced recently.

AC blows cold, heat is hot 
drivers seat power lumbar/ bolsters works perfectly
Power windows and mirrors 
Rare chrome sawblade wheels with matching center caps from factory
Still have original spare and tire change kit, targa top tool, owners manual and paperwork / records of the car.

Please feel free to message me if you have any questions 

Driven 83,730 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: Blue · Interior color: Blue
Fuel type: Gasoline


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Matt said:


> As the Type 1 and Type 2 VWs continue to sky rocket in value, Type 3s will too and eventually someone, somewhere, will decide Type 4s will become popular and as a result, parts will become more available in the aftermarket.


I beg to differ. Type 3s, I could believe. I would think type 4s are far enough removed that type 1/2 prices increasing won't affect type 4 values.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/morristown-2006-supercharged-pontiac-gto/7193332486.html

2006 Supercharged Pontiac GTO - $14,500 (Morristown)


2006 2006 pontiac gto
VIN: 6G2VX12U96L530098
condition: good
drive: rwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 85327
paint color: silver
size: mid-size
title status: clean
transmission: manual
type: coupe

***PLEASE READ THE ENTIRE LISTING***

Up for sale is my 2006 Pontiac GTO with a 6.0L LS2 engine and 6-speed manual transmission. The engine is equipped with a Magnuson TVS2300 inter-cooled supercharger, a Comp cams 54-467-11 blower cam, Kooks headers and exhaust, and a 93 octane performance tune by PCM of North Carolina. ESTIMATED rear wheel horsepower is 575+

I bought this car from a dealership in Wilmington, NC who were clueless to what they had. It was slated to go to the auction when I bought it and had it shipped via truck transport to my house. It was originally sold in California and spent most of its life there. That said, I have very limited history of the car. I will list what I know, that is the best I can do.

THE GOOD:

All aluminum LS2 engine
85,327 original miles
T56 6 speed manual trans
Magnuson TVS2300 supercharger with 6 PSI pulley and intercooler
Kooks headers and exhaust
Comp cams blower cam, springs, retainers, keepers, hardened pushrods, rocker trunion upgrade
ARP head studs
New Melling oil pump
New Melling billet timing chain gears and HD roller chain
New FelPro oil pan gasket
New GM radiator
New GM water pump
New A/C condenser
New thermostat
Optima RedTop battery
Pedders suspension (car has been lowered) but I have a set of original springs that go with the car
New tires front and rear
Short throw shifter
Vacuum/boost gauge and fuel pressure gauge
Dyna Tune wideband air/fuel meter
Original owners manual
Original spare, jack, and hold-down hardware
New power window switch
New console cover
New RF door speaker
I have 2 brand new uncut, unprogrammed key blanks, ordered from Australia
Oil and filter just changed
Antifreeze just replaced
New valve cover gaskets
New hood and trunk lift supports
New black lug nuts
AC and heat work fine
Cruise control works
Radio and CD changer work great
Good brakes
Clean TN title in my name, no flood or major accident damage in the CarFax report

The car is in good to very good shape. It is almost 15 years old so it does have some door dings and scratches and the like. I had the front bumper cover painted at a local shop and was going to have all the bodywork done and the entire car painted but things change so that never panned out.
The hood has some areas in the very front that look like where someone has slammed it?? The guy at the body shop that painted the bumper cover said he could repair the hood without any issues. I tried to get pictures of that.

It has so-so aftermarket wheels that have some finish/clearcoat issues. There are sellers on eBay that sell sets of reconditioned OEM wheels for GTO's for around $600 if you want the original look.

OK, now for the bad:

A few chips, dings, and scratches common with a 15+ year old car
Inside door lock switch doesn't work and I never had time to mess with it. The doors lock/unlock with the remote
Typical of all these GTO's, the stitching on the rear seats is pulling apart. Not bad but I want to note it.
The exhaust is a lot louder than I like but it may suit the next owner just fine.
The vacuum/boost gauge works sometimes...usually after you drive the car for a while. It seems to be fairly accurate once it gets going.
Type of clutch is unknown but I don't think it's stock

PLEASE don't waste my time. SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY! NO tire kickers, NO joyrides, NO scams!
*****CASH ONLY*****
That means NO checks, NO Paypal, NO Western Union, NO trades!

Not to be a jerk, but I reserve the right to REFUSE TO SELL THIS CAR to an inexperienced driver (like a young kid or someone who cannot drive a stick shift).
I also reserve the right to REFUSE TO LET SOMEONE TEST DRIVE THIS CAR! If you are cool and have $$$ to buy, then we'll talk. I will not be responsible for someone crashing and burning on a test drive. This car has very good street manners but even with the traction control on, it can and will still get crazy.

Thanks for looking and I'll do my best to answer any questions you may have. As I said, my knowledge of the history of this car is limited.
The car is located in Morristown, TN.
I will not meet you so you can look at it. I will not deliver the car. AND PLEASE, DO NOT CALL/TEXT ME AND OFFER ME $8,500. IF you want to come to look at the car and then make me an offer in person, that's fine but I will say that I have well over $20,000 invested in this car. So my asking price is fairly firm.
$14,500

Link to clip of car idling: https://youtu.be/VGVSJmdCWqI

Texting is probably the easiest way to reach me. Or you can call OR email, you're choice.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

That sound is so drag race worthy


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know much about these, but it's cool/rare to see Japanese cars this old on the east coast.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3433269040045562/


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/d/livonia-1991-dodge-stealth-se/7187272359.html
> 
> 1991 dodge stealth SE - $5,500 (livonia)
> 
> ...


crack price.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/d/livonia-1991-dodge-stealth-se/7187272359.html
> 
> 1991 dodge stealth SE - $5,500 (livonia)
> 
> ...


"Tires: rotated randomly" :wave:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

2001 Lexus LX470 - $7900










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/londonderry-awesome-lexus-landcruiser/7195152594.html

Looks reasonably clean and I like the exterior color. What do we think of the price? I know these are going to for silly money on BaT for a nice example.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/carbondale-2008-vw-r32-stock-amazing/7178786888.html

Opinions on price? This has me interested


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bzcat said:


> FWD SOHC V6 (same 3.0 Mitsubishi V6 from my parent's Caravan ~160ish hp) is a boner killer.
> 
> Edit: is says it is an ES so it should have the DOHC 24V so not bad actually


Yeah, it says "DOHC 24V" on the B pillar.



patrikman said:


> crack price.


IDK.. it is a rare survivor now.
Way more interesting to average folks than a mint S8 or something.
Never really saw them in any quantities even back then, but I did see one recently and man it still looks wide. :laugh:


----------



## miscbrah (Feb 9, 2011)

UncleJB said:


> 2001 Lexus LX470 - $7900
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So. tempted.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> 2001 Lexus LX470 - $7900
> 
> https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/londonderry-awesome-lexus-landcruiser/7195152594.html
> 
> Looks reasonably clean and I like the exterior color. What do we think of the price? I know these are going to for silly money on BaT for a nice example.


Price seems a-ok. I've definitely seen them listed higher with similar miles. I love that color, too. 

I'd like to see what the seats + console would look like after a nice leatherique application. :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Stromaluski said:


> I beg to differ. Type 3s, I could believe. I would think type 4s are far enough removed that type 1/2 prices increasing won't affect type 4 values.


I agree.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Stromaluski said:


> I beg to differ. Type 3s, I could believe. I would think type 4s are far enough removed that type 1/2 prices increasing won't affect type 4 values.


I am a Volkswagen enthusiast. I really cannot imagine the Type 4 becoming desirable like Bugs and Buses. No one seems to be willing to pay a large sum of money, and Type 4 parts are fairly rare.

On the other hand, my Vanagon uses a Type 4 engine....

:beer:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/alameda-electric-pickup-dynasty-utility/7195832897.html



Electric Pickup, Dynasty Utility - $4,000 (alameda)

2006 Dynasty IT Utility
condition: good
cylinders: other
drive: fwd
fuel: electric
odometer: 8000
paint color: red
size: compact
title status: clean
transmission: automatic
type: pickup

Factory-built electric pickup, designed and built by Dynasty Electric Car Corp in Vancouvery, BC Canada
AC motor with Curtis AC inverter
72v battery pack, deep cycle PbA batteries
With battery balance system
110vac charger, plugs into regular household outlet
Full dash, factory net seating, hight head clearance, custom tonaugh bed cover.
Tailgate has flip gate and 3rd side door for access.
Neighborhood vehicle with a top speed 35-40 hph
Front wheel drive
12v accessory battery & DC/DC converter
Current range about 40 miles/charge.
Easily upgradable to lithium battery pack, like Nissan Leaf batteries.
Curb weight about 1,450 lbs, alluminum frame with fiberglass body
With manuals and documentation.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

simple said:


> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/carbondale-2008-vw-r32-stock-amazing/7178786888.html
> 
> Opinions on price? This has me interested


Pretty sure I have seen this car before... if its the same one it has an awful exhaust sound :thumbdown:

- - - Updated - - -



BRealistic said:


>


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/326445651894570/


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

boogetyboogety said:


> "Tires: rotated randomly" :wave:


I had a friend with one of those in college and I've never even notice the wheels being directional. I remember it being a fun car to drive, it had that old cockpit type driving position.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ That 1951 Crosley looks like a kids amusement park ride. :laugh:

OTOH, I can't say I've ever seen an engine bay with so much room in it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Just ran across this on the TDI club classifieds. A 2002 Jetta TDI with over 700k miles!
https://forums.tdiclub.com/index.ph...a-parts-car-needs-head-gasket-georgia.509946/

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> That 1951 Crosley is a kids amusement park ride. :laugh:


Fixed.

They're even tinier in real life than they look in pics! My Bug would look gargantuan next to one. Really.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

I had a dark blue rodeo 4x4 auto as one of my first cars, this one looks to be in great shape 

https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/brightwaters-1998-isuzu-rodeo/7195963219.html

















nice cheap ranger
https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/elmwood-park-1998-ford-ranger-4x4-manual/7197488163.html









Is it just that they're half doors that it looks different to me? It almost looks like the wheelbase has been stretched
https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/marlton-beautiful-rare-2010-jeep/7193908108.html


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Just ran across this on the TDI club classifieds. A 2002 Jetta TDI with over 700k miles!
> https://forums.tdiclub.com/index.ph...a-parts-car-needs-head-gasket-georgia.509946/
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


I sent that to a few friends. He can't be more than a couple hours away from me.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Just ran across this on the TDI club classifieds. A 2002 Jetta TDI with over 700k miles!
> https://forums.tdiclub.com/index.ph...a-parts-car-needs-head-gasket-georgia.509946/


Car needs to be kept running and driven to 1 million miles.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Car needs to be kept running and driven to 1 million miles.


I think so for sure! Did you see the photos of the car? It's actually pretty nice looking!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Too much want. SIII XJ6 with only 47K on the clock.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/ross-jaguar-xj6-1985/7196327138.html


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/castalia-dodge-rampage-1982/7200939012.html

dodge rampage, i cant even recall the last time i saw one of these on the road.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Odd find on this cont.
never realized these got the MX3 dash.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/319210349381731/

1994 Mazda 323
$3,900
Vehicles
Listed 2 days ago in Manassas, VA

About This Vehicle
Driven 105,370 miles
Manual transmission

Seller's description
I have decided to sell my 1994 Mazda 323's This one is a 323 F and is Right hand drive and has 105,370 miles, excellent tires. The car is a manual gearbox car and is a 5 speed trans, and has a new clutch. car has electric windows and sunroof (which works perfectly) the interior is original and very good over all some staining on the sun roof. The little car runs and drives great, but needs paint the clear in peeling in a lot of places. I have over $5,500 invested in the car and it's available at $3,900. FOB Clinton WA. Car is registered in my name with a Washington State title. Feel free to ask any questions my cell number is 425 238 5317, Thanks for looking.
Jim


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That certainly is an odd duck. I haven't seen one for 20 years...


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

I always wanted to transplant a 2.5 V6 into one of these.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

:heart: that 323


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Numbersix said:


> I always wanted to transplant a 2.5 V6 into one of these.


:thumbup: I was thinking the exact same thing.
that's even more of an oddball than my old Geo Prizm GSi hatchback


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll be honest, I didn't even know this existed.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1460849697457765/


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

r_fostoria said:


> I'll be honest, I didn't even know this existed.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1460849697457765/


Factory or not, that looks like they had Joe Bob run down to lowes to get some wood, a hole saw, and some wood screws as an after thought.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

A super clean Peugeot. Is that even allowed?

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/fairview-1989-peugeot-405-mi16-19l-5/7201733602.html

1989 Peugeot 405 Mi16 1.9L (5 Speed Manual) - $4,500 (Cliffside Park)


1989 Peugeot
VIN: VF3DA2125KS500890
condition: good
cylinders: 4 cylinders
drive: fwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 136300
paint color: red
size: full-size
title status: clean
transmission: manual
type: sedan

You are looking a 1989 Peugeot 405 Mi16. Power is provided by a 1.9L DOHC inline-four paired with a five-speed manual transaxle. The car is finished in red over a dark grey leather interior.

The 405 Mi16 comes with a clean NJ title and it was the last model Peugeot sold in the US and was offered from 1989-1991. Blemishes on the body and paint are shown in the gallery. Clean CARFAX, No accidents, 8 previous Owners.

Recent service includes New front brakes, oil change, new rear tires, and a new lower motor mount. The vehicle currently shows 136k+miles. Runs drives and stops with no issues. Needs minor TLC. After all it's a 30+year old vehicle and qualifies for NJ Historic Plates.

Additional Photos are available upon request! Open to trade for classic vehicles.

A Video walk through via YouTube link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3lvN7OlPdc&feature=youtu.be

































more pics at CL page.


----------



## NYCgolf (Nov 11, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> Factory or not, that looks like they had Joe Bob run down to lowes to get some wood, a hole saw, and some wood screws as an after thought.


100%

The interior looks to be mint condition with the exception of some of the wood falling off :banghead:

6k sounds like crack price to me but who knows, vintage 4x's have been going up lately.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

If only it was a manual.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/334648731195437/

1996 Honda Accord LX Coupe 2D
$3,500
Vehicles
Listed a day ago in Carmel, IN

About This Vehicle
Driven 50,000 miles
Automatic transmission
Exterior color: Gold
Fuel type: Gasoline
20.0 MPG city · 28.0 MPG highway · 23.0 MPG combined
Typical Features
Leather Seats
Moon Roof
4-Cyl, 2.2 Liter
AM/FM Stereo

Seller's description
Great car, one owner, all service records,


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> If only it was a manual.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/334648731195437/
> 
> ...


The service manager here at the shop has one with 320k miles on it, still running strong! 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I had that car but in 4 door. 2 door looks nicer and those seats are nice!

Only car that I owned that I have zero feelings about. It was the most appliance like car. Zero driving experience. Distant memory of what ownership was like. Even lost money on it trading it in for a 1st gen Focus ZX3. Didn't care.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

simple said:


> I had that car but in 4 door. 2 door looks nicer and those seats are nice!
> 
> Only car that I owned that I have zero feelings about. It was the most appliance like car. Zero driving experience. Distant memory of what ownership was like. Even lost money on it trading it in for a 1st gen Focus ZX3. Didn't care.


That's funny, because the service manager, he's put it up for sale before, because he had too many vehicles, but then he drives it again and likes it too much and so he pulls it off the market... 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ad says LX but that's obviously an EX. That was the only trim to get VTEC in that gen right?

- - - Updated - - -



BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> That's funny, because the service manager, he's put it up for sale before, because he had too many vehicles, but then he drives it again and likes it too much and so he pulls it off the market...
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Man or Aut?


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Ad says LX but that's obviously an EX. That was the only trim to get VTEC in that gen right?


In the US? Yes, EX was the only trim with SOHC VTEC (and leather seats).

I had a 1996 LX 4 door. Didn't miss it when I traded it in in 2003 but now when I see a clean one, I kind of wish I still have it. Nostalgia does that to you.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Yeah I think mine didn't have the 2.2 VTEC engine. Could have helped me like it more. Nice car but gutless screamer in the mountains. The 2.0 Zetec manual in the Focus did better. I still want a SVT focus after I'm done with the current project.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> If only it was a manual.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/334648731195437/
> 
> ...


Great find


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> A super clean Peugeot. Is that even allowed?
> 
> https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/fairview-1989-peugeot-405-mi16-19l-5/7201733602.html
> 
> ...


For a second I thought it was this car.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-peugeot-405-mi-16-2/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I wonder if the truck really is this nice an clean, or if the pics are 15 years old since so small.

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/823570454/overview/

1988 Mazda B2200 SE-5

SAVE

$951 price drop!
96,800 miles
$1,999

Great running B2200 pick up. Good paint and interior, low miles. New muffler and tailpipe in July 2020. Bedliner. Aftermarket radio. Air conditioning installed but does not work. Newer carpet and floor mats, nice seat cover over original fabric.Hate to sell but need the garage space - don't miss out on this great pick up!

Basics
Fuel Type: Gasoline
Exterior Color: Blue
Interior Color: Gray
Drivetrain: RWD
Transmission: Manual
Engine: 4-cylinder
Mileage: 96,800


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I wonder if the truck really is this nice an clean, or if the pics are 15 years old since so small.
> Good paint and interior, low miles. New muffler and tailpipe in July 2020. Bedliner. Aftermarket radio. *Air conditioning installed but does not work. Newer carpet and floor mats, nice seat cover over original fabric.*Hate to sell but need the garage space - don't miss out on this great pick up!


Well the seat covers can hide the broken down seats. The newer carpet and floor mats make the rest of the interior wear go away. The decent thing about it is the lack of rust showing and no dents. Washed engine bay. Wheels and tires look like they were recently replaced. That is probably half the price right there.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Well the seat covers can hide the broken down seats. The newer carpet and floor mats make the rest of the interior wear go away. The decent thing about it is the lack of rust showing and no dents. Washed engine bay. Wheels and tires look like they were recently replaced. That is probably half the price right there.


Not sure what brand, but I do like the classic Centerline drag looking wheels.
Just checked, they still sell these solid wheels in 15". 
Wow.. did not realize.








.
Tho I also liked the stock SE-5 wheels for 88.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

crack money.
But quite the time capsule car.
Reminds me of driving a HS friend's example (but hatchback) when he was too... not sober to drive.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1985-Honda...724930?hash=item2178918ac2:g:zi4AAOSwUjJe0I2J

1985 Honda Accord Manual
1985 Honda Accord 5 Speed Manual..1 Owner..Rust Free..White..Spotless
Condition:Used
Classified ad price:
US $10,995.00
Mileage:	131000

1985 Honda Accord 5 Speed Manual..1 Owner..Rust Free..White..Spotless


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah, I'd pass on that Accord.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

How about an Audi RS6 manual sedan? $15,500

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/d/peoria-2003-audi-rs6-manual/7192060014.html


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Wimbledon said:


> How about an Audi RS6 manual sedan? $15,500
> 
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/d/peoria-2003-audi-rs6-manual/7192060014.html


I was just coming here to post this! Beaten by WimbleBot!

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Here's a cool one: 


> This car raced the La Carrera Panamericana 5 times finished 4. Comes with three engines, Dry sump Twin-Cam, two 45DCOE Carbs (in storage), 1800-one 45DCOE which is in the car for street/club driving and a parts 1800. Extra tranny, 2 sets Aston-Martin wheels and boxes of parts...$12K


If you're looking for an affordable classic for rallies/racing, hard to go wrong with this one.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/mountain-view-1959-mga-collector-race/7203714137.html










Bonus: I googled the 1998 carrera panamericana and found a pic of the car during the event. Looks


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Wimbledon said:


> Audi RS6 manual


Someone buy this and drive to Chicago for the ultimate RS6 photoshoot.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

pretty clean caddy
https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/paradise-1982-volkswagen-rabbit-pickup/7199365135.html









2999$ corrado slc
https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/baltimore-vw-corrado-slc/7204180709.html









 1.5l diesel 86k, he linked to a really good overview site he made for the car/sale
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/piermont-1979-vw-rabbit-diesel-15l-86k/7201180310.html


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

We made love in my Chevy Van and that's alright with meeeeee...

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/d/washington-chevy-van/7201707308.html


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

get to radwood for 1000$ canadian, plus some u pull parts
https://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/d/ontario-center-1990-ford-taurus-sho/7188121764.html









something a cool kid would've had at my high school 
https://albany.craigslist.org/cto/d/johnstown-1992-nissan-nx/7196357961.html









sweet accord 2500$ 133k 5spd
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/montgomery-honda-accord-4d-sedan/7195707855.html









nice shape probe
https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/emmaus-1995-ford-probe-gt/7187544695.html










a vague mystery 222hp supercar automobile for only 1499$?!
https://albany.craigslist.org/cto/d/schenectady-automobile/7189710254.html

fiesta 5spd
https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/kearny-1992-ford-festiva/7193517113.html









of of them viggens 
https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/mount-joy-saab-viggen/7200773991.html









decent potential bridge ported first gen rx7 
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/philadelphia-83-mazda-rx7/7198793759.html









feeling bullish? 928 for 6500$
https://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/d/lewiston-1984-porsche-928/7196283333.html









sweet, we had a couple trucks with similar beds growing up
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/pawling-1989-toyota-pickup-4wd-22re/7197638312.html









I like the kit on this 924 turbo
https://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/d/madison-porsche-924-turbo-gt-body-kit/7200440548.html


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

^^ That 924 is a ton of fun I bet.

Had no idea these were sold as Dodge's, I'm slightly tempted.










https://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/d/nashville-1989-dodge-ram-raider-suv/7204089642.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CostcoPizza said:


> Had no idea these were sold as Dodge's, I'm slightly tempted.
> 
> 
> https://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/d/nashville-1989-dodge-ram-raider-suv/7204089642.html


Those used to be super common in these parts back in the 90s.
I guess they were very affordable new.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Wimbledon said:


> How about an Audi RS6 manual sedan? $15,500
> 
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/d/peoria-2003-audi-rs6-manual/7192060014.html


Wow , thats tempting ... take my money !


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Oh it will take your money alright. Then month after month it will continue to take your money in maintenance and repairs.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

joedubbs said:


> pretty clean caddy
> https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/paradise-1982-volkswagen-rabbit-pickup/7199365135.html


Digging this big time.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Digging this big time.


Yup. I like it.

There is one sitting in a field not far from here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yup. I like it.
> 
> There is one sitting in a field not far from here.


Looks like it was sitting there in 2008 too. :laugh:


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

joedubbs said:


> something a cool kid would've had at my high school
> https://albany.craigslist.org/cto/d/johnstown-1992-nissan-nx/7196357961.html


Wow! low miles NX2000. Nothing like vintage SR20 goodness in a low miles package.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Diamond Dave said:


> Wow! low miles NX2000. Nothing like vintage SR20 goodness in a low miles package.


Yeah, very hard to find now.
And the stupid stripes can be removed.. tho I expect the white paint to turn to dust now.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

joedubbs said:


> pretty clean caddy
> https://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/d/paradise-1982-volkswagen-rabbit-pickup/7199365135.html


Clearly owned by vortexer


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

simple said:


> Oh it will take your money alright. Then month after month it will continue to take your money in maintenance and repairs.


I bet, how much is a new pair of turbos


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

1991 Toyota Land Cruiser Diesel

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/littleton-1991-toyota-land-cruiser/7204662555.html


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

1998 Jaguar XJ8 - $1,110

:sly:

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/denver-1998-jaguar-xj8/7204663783.html


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

AKADriver said:


> We made love in my Chevy Van and that's alright with meeeeee...


Wow, haven't seen you post in like 5 years. Where have you been hiding?


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

PainKiller said:


> 1991 Toyota Land Cruiser Diesel
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/littleton-1991-toyota-land-cruiser/7204662555.html


I've always wanted one of those... They had a bunch of those when I lived over in Africa. I like the simplicity and ruggedness of them! 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

masa8888 said:


> Wow, haven't seen you post in like 5 years. Where have you been hiding?


Still here in Springfield  Took a break for a while, realized how much I missed the place.:thumbup:

On that note:

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/fairfax-vw-passat-wagon-500-obo/7204655452.html

Kind of want to know why this Passat has a km cluster. I'm gonna bet it's Canadian, but in this region stranger things have happened.


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

AKADriver said:


> Still here in Springfield  Took a break for a while, realized how much I missed the place.:thumbup:
> 
> On that note:
> 
> ...


Hmm...if I could limp this home I could probably sleep in it until my wife let me back in the house. She's still annoyed about the last $500 manual wagon I bought after reading this thread. :laugh:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3121167017982361/


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

r_fostoria said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3121167017982361/


Waw, if only they weren't so darn slow.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Waw, if only they weren't so darn slow.


LS Swap.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Crack price and automatic.. but still.
This was the original color?

https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...searchId=eca8b180-6bb9-3b35-acfb-2e9d3b9d69b6


Price€11,900
Mileage114.000 km
Vehicle Description
It is a mazda 626 CB coupe. Originally car came from sweden. This model was order with automatic gearbox, 2.0 L engine with carburetor and heated seats. Has an original radio. The car is in a very good shape was repaied with orginal color.
new rear brake lines
new brake fluid
new brake piston right rear
new oil and engine filter
new oil in the gearbox
new gasket and gearbox filter
regnereation starter
But has few more detail to be done to be a perfet one. I have plenty of parts for this model, engins, drive shaft, gearboxes, body parts, interior, glass and meny more. Contac me if you need somthing.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't know, I'd rather have a euro mk2 Ford Granada.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> I don't know, I'd rather have a euro mk2 Ford Granada.



Well, the 626 was also sold here but are hard to find here now.

What about this?

https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...searchId=5a3d1b8b-5396-0942-3fe4-629bab8aef16

or this (not sold here).

https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...searchId=c5631c48-64d1-140f-7d53-09bb9fe4298e


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

https://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/d/masonic-home-1997-nissan-240sx-kouki/7201906686.html


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

1988 Isuzu Trooper with low miles.










https://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/d/monroe-1988-isuzu-trooper/7205345430.html


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Veedubgti said:


> 1988 Isuzu Trooper with low miles.
> 
> 
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/d/monroe-1988-isuzu-trooper/7205345430.html


I don't think I've ever seen a sun visor with the "I need assistance, please call police" or any other such emergency notice on it. Interesting.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cool Trooper II.
How hard to find parts for those now?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/madison-1986-toyota-pickup/7201115088.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/middleton-66-amphicar-770/7194399660.html









oh, my
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/d/saint-paul-1985-honda-crx-low-miles/7204796984.html









https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/spring-park-1989-jaguar-xjs-convertible/7204512865.html









https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/d/north-branch-1970-volkswagen-baja-bug/7203429800.html









https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/loretto-1973-porsche-l-targa-5sp-with/7203257889.html









https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/bemidji-85-impala-very-clean/7201303032.html









https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/manvel-86-ford-escort-diesel-50mpg/7199049255.html
Diesel









https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/d/afton-1990-nissan-240sx-se/7197931746.html









https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/madison-rare-saab-viggen/7204159408.html


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Crack price and automatic.. but still.
> This was the original color?
> 
> https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...searchId=eca8b180-6bb9-3b35-acfb-2e9d3b9d69b6
> ...


I've been trying to find a decent one of these 626s in NA for years. My grandfather had one and I would do anything to add one to my collection. Auto, manual. Whatever. Prefereably in white. Thanks for the link. It's going to send me back down the search path.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

x(why)z said:


> I've been trying to find a decent one of these 626s in NA for years. My grandfather had one and I would do anything to add one to my collection. Auto, manual. Whatever. Prefereably in white. Thanks for the link. It's going to send me back down the search path.


That German site is my "maybe?" fun old car search.
They are left hand drive, and they seem to have lots of older disposable cars in good condition- cars you can't even find for sale in any condition in the US.
They even have several 82-3ish Mazda GLCs... (my first car).
But they were the 1.3 version versus our 1.5 model, and the 1.5 sedan with the manual was slow enough even back in the 80s. :laugh:
I need to research the import costs for a German car to the US.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Those 626s have been unobtanium for a long time. 


I almost posted this but the engine is wrong-it's still a 1600 but it's from a Corolla so it's carbed and doesn't have the port injection or dual stage intake that the MR2 had. So it has like 90 HP, not the correct engine's 112. Also the engine isn't "wired up" and it needs coolant lines. But he claims it's "rust free" so it would be a good source of sheet metal for mine, but it's a crack pipe price. Also, I like those wheels more and mine are in poor condition.


*edit: emained MR2 ad, also verified it had the base carbed engine*
https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/stoughton-1986-toyota-mr2/7204202086.html


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

93 Eurovan w/manual 5 spd - $1500 

I kind of dig this thing....










https://nh.craigslist.org/pts/d/epping-volkswagen-eurovan/7199381258.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Veedubgti said:


> 1988 Isuzu Trooper with low miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

88c900t said:


> Those 626s have been unobtanium for a long time.
> 
> 
> I almost posted this but the engine is wrong-it's still a 1600 but it's from a Corolla so it's carbed and doesn't have the port injection or dual stage intake that the MR2 had. So it has like 90 HP, not the correct engine's 112. Also the engine isn't "wired up" and it needs coolant lines. But he claims it's "rust free" so it would be a good source of sheet metal for mine, but it's a crack pipe price.
> ...


Yeah, the 4AGE is such a great engine that its loss would be too strongly felt. It may be worth getting if you can get it down to a reasonable amount. Hell, the seats alone would be great to have. The '87 and later had a base model seat that sucked, but all of the '85 and '86 models had those great adjustable ones. They're still amongst my favorite seats in any car I've ever driven. 

Of course there's that sheet metal thing for yours, too.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

Not craigslist but worth a look.

Like New 1991 Oldsmobile Cutlass Calais Quad 442


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Mix of old person car and an SCCA racing platform, I dig it :laugh:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yeah, the 4AGE is such a great engine that its loss would be too strongly felt. It may be worth getting if you can get it down to a reasonable amount. Hell, the seats alone would be great to have. The '87 and later had a base model seat that sucked, but all of the '85 and '86 models had those great adjustable ones. They're still amongst my favorite seats in any car I've ever driven.
> 
> Of course there's that sheet metal thing for yours, too.


Mine has the adjustable seats, and they're surprisingly supportive and of course it's that excellent 1980s cloth. 

I haven't received a reply yet, but I asked if he'd part with just the rolling shell. 




Vrucizzy said:


> Not craigslist but worth a look.


These are great, and there were only a few hundred made, which is odd because I thought they were all red . The N body Calais' were a failure in their original purpose*, but that's a truly special powertrain also found in certain Beretta models. It has 190 HP (40 more than the regular quad 4) from an N/A four. 


*Oldsmobile intended the Calais to attract G-Body owners and attract import buyers-think Preludes/626s. It did neither. 
https://www.curbsideclassic.com/vintage-review/vintage-review-1985-oldsmobile-calais-supreme-gm-deadly-sin-26-car-and-driver-predicts-death/


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Literally ROFL. Great post!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Literally ROFL. Great post!


Ughhh, I remember when that episode aired... I'm old now. :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Literally ROFL. Great post!


x2.

"these guys i know" really got me.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Well, the 626 was also sold here but are hard to find here now.
> 
> What about this?
> 
> ...


That 929 would be a decent alternative.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Quantum diesel manual wagon!

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1763187557152858

Military Humvee:

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/springfield-1993-m998-humvee-hmmwv/7206894631.html

JDM Toyota Century... sorry no V12, it's an older one with an OHV V8:

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/gaithersburg-rare-jdm-1992-toyota/7205060801.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AKADriver said:


> Military Humvee:
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/springfield-1993-m998-humvee-hmmwv/7206894631.html


Living in FL, based on this thread, I need to find one up-armored and preferably with an M60 mounted on a turret.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/965681507279410/

1990 Ford Thunderbird Super Coupe 2D
$4,499
Vehicles
Listed a week ago in Bellevue, MI

Driven 98,200 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: Red · Interior color: Black
Fuel type: Gasoline
Excellent condition

Seller's description
Hey Ford collectors or anyone looking for a nice Thunderbird! This is a very Clean
1990 Ford Thunderbird Super Coupe, with 86,400 original miles on it., It has a 3.8L Supercharged V-6, 5 Speed, that will get you from stop light to stop light quick! It is also loaded with, AC, Cruise, Tilt, Power Windows, ABS Brakes, JBL Stereo Cassette with CD Player, Black clothe Interior, this is a Non-Smoker owned car, always Stored Winters.
Thank you for looking, and feel free to contact me if you have any questions.
asking $5,000.00


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/965681507279410/
> 
> 1990 Ford Thunderbird Super Coupe 2D
> $4,499
> ...


Says it’s loaded, but then shows a car with cloth and no sunroof or keyless entry. It’s a very nice car though, I miss the two ‘90s I had. Kind of want...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> Says it’s loaded, but then shows a car with cloth and no sunroof or keyless entry. It’s a very nice car though, I miss the two ‘90s I had. Kind of want...


That's the nicest example I've seen in a long time with a reasonable price.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> That's the nicest example I've seen in a long time with a reasonable price.


It does look like a very very nice car, it just lacks features I’ve previously had on these cars and it would be hard to pull the trigger on it. The paint looks really really good for 30 years old, most Tbirds and Cougars still running around have flaked clear and faded paint.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> It does look like a very very nice car, it just lacks features I’ve previously had on these cars and it would be hard to pull the trigger on it. The paint looks really really good for 30 years old, most Tbirds and Cougars still running around have flaked clear and faded paint.


At least it has a leather steering wheel so you don't have to deal with Ford Sticky Goo plastic.
I drove a very tired example once.. automatic. 
I don't recall it handling very good and it had numb steering, but that one may have been worn out.
It did have prodigious tier burning torque though.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1999 VW Jetta.......Roadster??? 










https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/d/westbrook-1999-volkswagon-jetta-roadster/7208251889.html


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> At least it has a leather steering wheel so you don't have to deal with Ford Sticky Goo plastic.
> I drove a very tired example once.. automatic.
> I don't recall it handling very good and it had numb steering, but that one may have been worn out.
> It did have prodigious tier burning torque though.


Do the automatic seatbelts work?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> 1999 VW Jetta.......Roadster???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't hate it?


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

UncleJB said:


> 1999 VW Jetta.......Roadster???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good, but unless that's a kit cars shell on a converted platform, good luck _ever_ getting it fixed if it's in an accident. I like rare, but maybe not that rare.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I like that T-Bird more now than when they were new, and I kinda liked them then. 

Can you retrofit conventional seat belts into them? If I were actually wanting it that might be enough to stop me from buying it. Anyone who remembers them does NOT want them back.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> I like that T-Bird more now than when they were new, and I kinda liked them then.
> 
> Can you retrofit conventional seat belts into them? If I were actually wanting it that might be enough to stop me from buying it. Anyone who remembers them does NOT want them back.


Dropping something out the window, then quickly opening the door and leaning out to pick up only to get strangled by the auto seatbelt is all part of the experience.

I'm sure there is a way to disable the mechanism (pull fuse?).
Then you would just disconnect at the mouse.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

The Canadian MN12 T-birds had manual belts as did the '94+ US models. Some of the holes don't line up but it looks about as straightforward as when I put manual belts in my S13 240SX.

http://www.sccoa.com/articles/manual_seat_belt_install.pdf


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Never knew these existed.

2015 Zenos E10 S *ONE OF SIX IN THE US *LIKE NEW ONLY 10 MILES - $35,000 (Monterey)










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/monterey-2015-zenos-e10-one-of-six-in/7208746605.html


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Dropping something out the window, then quickly opening the door and leaning out to pick up only to get strangled by the auto seatbelt is all part of the experience.
> 
> I'm sure there is a way to disable the mechanism (pull fuse?).
> Then you would just disconnect at the mouse.


I’m sure the fuse could be pulled or the motor could be de powered.

But the then you’d be wrong. 90’s cars are to be enjoyed in their full 90sness.

Really missing my 1995 Ford Escort at this moment.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

When was the last time you saw a clean MK3 Jetta? Sure it has a couple areas that need fixing but amazing how these were everywhere then nowhere. Also this only has 60K on the clock.










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/fremont-1999-volkswagen-jetta-wolfsburg/7208828189.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> When was the last time you saw a clean MK3 Jetta? Sure it has a couple areas that need fixing but amazing how these were everywhere then nowhere. Also this only has 60K on the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's clean af. I always thought it was silly that the window switches were half on the door, half on the center console on the MK3


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> I like that T-Bird more now than when they were new, and I kinda liked them then.
> 
> Can you retrofit conventional seat belts into them? If I were actually wanting it that might be enough to stop me from buying it. Anyone who remembers them does NOT want them back.





Yuppie Scum said:


> I’m sure the fuse could be pulled or the motor could be de powered.
> 
> But the then you’d be wrong. 90’s cars are to be enjoyed in their full 90sness.
> 
> Really missing my 1995 Ford Escort at this moment.


They shoulder belts that slid were separate from the lap belts IIRC and you could disconnect them at the A pillar, so I had gotten used to just disconnecting them. As a result I ended up wearing mostly just the lap belt if I wasn’t on the highway.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

ls400 should be good for 933000 more miles easy, $6500
https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/new-milford-low-mileage/7207681056.html









nice green LT1 C4 Vette 6spd
https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/bristol-corvette-speed-lt1-low-miles/7196879148.html









clean 2nd gen mr2, not sure of prices on these, this one seems a little high
https://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/cto/d/oradell-1992-toyota-mr2-low-miles-all/7191239605.html









cheap, clean 924s 5spd
https://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/d/pittston-1987-porsche-924s/7208856077.html









would be a sweet mini truck project
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ctd/d/norristown-1995-toyota-tacoma/7206970045.html









I dunno I like it, clean 95 caravan, sweet lowball potential
https://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/d/buffalo-95-dodge-caravan/7194437021.html









feel cool at autozone when you say the supercharged version Buick Riviera 
https://reading.craigslist.org/cto/d/boyertown-1997-buick-riviera/7192049535.html









I suppose these were meant to compete with the Ford Lightening? 
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ctd/d/rensselaer-1999-dodge-dakota-t/7206194932.html









finally a 1990 DOKA diesel 5spd for $9750
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/wayne-1990-volkswagen-t4-doka/7208593464.html


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> When was the last time you saw a clean MK3 Jetta? Sure it has a couple areas that need fixing but amazing how these were everywhere then nowhere. Also this only has 60K on the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is nicer than most other Mark 3 Jettas. I think part of the reason the Mk 3 Jettas are so rare in the US, is that a lot of them got exported. For a number of years, these cars were worth a lot more money in México and other parts of Latin America. Unfortunately there are not very many left in the US. 

:beer:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Dropping something out the window, then quickly opening the door and leaning out to pick up only to get strangled by the auto seatbelt is all part of the experience.


Auto seatbelts are also a burden in a Cadillac DeVille if you're an assassin in _Tommy Boy_


I knew Patrick would show up, SCs are like catnip to him. Also surprised that isn't leather but those seats look amazingly comfortable. They had power lumbar, yes? It's too bad that the Essex was kind of a turd (Ford had nothing like the Buick 3800 SC) but yes, that is a great price in today's market. 




Alpinweiss2 said:


> Wow, that is nicer than most other Mark 3 Jettas. I think part of the reason the Mk 3 Jettas are so rare in the US, is that a lot of them got exported. For a number of years, these cars were worth a lot more money in México and other parts of Latin America. Unfortunately there are not very many left in the US.
> 
> :beer:


I was unaware that people import MK3s, but they are notorious rusters and both transmissions are fragile (unless you have the VR6/5 speed).



Edit: LMAO I have the third-highest number of posts in this thread despite the fact that I rare;y post anymore. I must have the most individual listings by far.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Crack price and automatic.. but still.
> This was the original color?
> 
> https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...searchId=eca8b180-6bb9-3b35-acfb-2e9d3b9d69b6
> ...


Looks like over spray on the door sill.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Wow, that is nicer than most other Mark 3 Jettas. I think part of the reason the Mk 3 Jettas are so rare in the US, is that a lot of them got exported. For a number of years, these cars were worth a lot more money in México and other parts of Latin America. Unfortunately there are not very many left in the US.
> 
> :beer:


Interesting, I always wondered why they seemingly disappeared.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Dropping something out the window, then quickly opening the door and leaning out to pick up only to get strangled by the auto seatbelt is all part of the experience.
> 
> I'm sure there is a way to disable the mechanism (pull fuse?).
> Then you would just disconnect at the mouse.


It isn't disabling the mouse, it's putting in the proper 3-point belts that has the potential pitfalls.



AKADriver said:


> The Canadian MN12 T-birds had manual belts as did the '94+ US models. *Some of the holes don't line up* but it looks about as straightforward as when I put manual belts in my S13 240SX.
> 
> http://www.sccoa.com/articles/manual_seat_belt_install.pdf


Therein lies the problem. Does a proper fix require drilling an extra hole (and not compromise strength of the shoulder belt mount) or does it require cutting, welding and trim work?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

patrikman said:


> They shoulder belts that slid were separate from the lap belts IIRC and you could disconnect them at the A pillar, so I had gotten used to just disconnecting them. *As a result I ended up wearing mostly just the lap belt if I wasn’t on the highway.*


Lap belts alone are insufficient and then there's still the problem with the skull crushers mentioned below.




Yuppie Scum said:


> *I’m sure the fuse could be pulled or the motor could be de powered.
> 
> But the then you’d be wrong. 90’s cars are to be enjoyed in their full 90sness.*
> 
> Really missing my 1995 Ford Escort at this moment.


Absolutely not. Powered belts with fist-sized metal lumps next to your head were a stupid idea in the '90s and they're a stupid idea now.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Lap belts alone are insufficient and then there's still the problem with the skull crushers mentioned below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll tell my 20yo self that.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Lap belts alone are insufficient and then there's still the problem with the skull crushers mentioned below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call, I’ll tell my 20yo self that 20 years ago.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> When was the last time you saw a clean MK3 Jetta? Sure it has a couple areas that need fixing but amazing how these were everywhere then nowhere. Also this only has 60K on the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, makes me miss my old mk3... I had a 98 that I swapped a 1.6 turbo diesel into. We called it the gutless wonder. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Air and water do mix said:


> Lap belts alone are insufficient and then there's still the problem with the skull crushers mentioned below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were more of a workaround for people being scared of airbags due to the mandate of either or.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

patrikman said:


> Good call, I’ll tell my 20yo self that 20 years ago.


I'm talking about today. Hopefully you now wear proper restraints when in a car, be it an old or new one.



ice4life said:


> They were more of a workaround for people being scared of airbags due to the mandate of either or.


They were not there because of "people being scared of airbags", they were to fulfill the requirement of "passive restraint" before airbags were ready for mass adoption, as there was a particular date that all cars had to have them in order to be sold. Congress passed laws that required passive restraint and that included airbags, these idiotic motorized belts or the belt attached to the door so that it "never needed to be unbuckled" but always was. The electric one we've already discussed, but the ones attached to the door put the shoulder and lap belts both too far forward and of course they did nothing to restrain you if the door came open during an accident. The two "solutions" other than airbags actually made people less safe if they were the type to wear their belts. I've always been of the opinion that if you're too dumb to wear them then we shouldn't endanger others so _you_ can be safer.

Oh, people were scared of airbags because in their infinite wisdom congress decided the airbag should stop an unrestrained 160 lb. man going 30 mph. That's why the airbags were so powerful that they killed people of smaller stature sitting closer to the wheel. The airbag struck before it was fully deployed, meaning it was a denser wad of plastic actually hitting you rather than a much softer pillow to "catch" you. Modern airbags aren't nearly as powerful - and that's a good thing.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Alright, bringing this thread back from the powered seat belt side TRACK 










https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/silver-spring-1987-toyota-mr2/7208774603.html

Ad:
2nd owner. I purchased it in 1990 and have all maintenance history from 1997. Includes a full size spare and a repair manual. Very good running condition. I have had a ton of responses, so I cannot reply to all of your inquiries. The price will need to be a firm $2000. Thank you.


Sure the paint is faded but otherwise it looks good! I emailed about 15 minutes after this went up. The ad has been modified since to say firm price and lots of responses. I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

2 doors said:


> Alright, bringing this thread back from the powered seat belt side TRACK
> 
> *pic
> 
> ...


Sweet! If I were closer and weren't embroiled in several projects right now... 

That's a good deal if it's as solid as it looks and runs halfway decently. It is odd that it has the better seats (in '87 there was a base model with really 'blah' seats) but yet has steel wheels. Perhaps one or the other has been swapped, likely the wheels.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Sweet! If I were closer and weren't embroiled in several projects right now...
> 
> That's a good deal if it's as solid as it looks and runs halfway decently. It is odd that it has the better seats (in '87 there was a base model with really 'blah' seats) but yet has steel wheels. Perhaps one or the other has been swapped, likely the wheels.


I was surprised by the seats as well. While I don't know a whole lot about these, I wasn't sure they were original. What I like most is it looks like a fixed roof car - no sunroof or T-tops. At 6'3" with size 14 feet, I'm not sure I would even fit in it, especially with a helmet for track events. So, I'd likely be removing the seat and just sitting on the floor.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/748993355880298/
2011 Holden ute ssv. Supposedly legally imported? My question is how with the 25 year rule...









Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

2 doors said:


> I was surprised by the seats as well. While I don't know a whole lot about these, I wasn't sure they were original. What I like most is it looks like a fixed roof car - no sunroof or T-tops. At 6'3" with size 14 feet, I'm not sure I would even fit in it, especially with a helmet for track events. So, I'd likely be removing the seat and just sitting on the floor.


I haven't seen an AW11 without alloys before, are those factory?

Mine has the identical seats, and there is a surprising amount of room to stretch out compared to either of my Miatas, but my head is only about an inch from the T-glass (I'm 5'11)


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

88c900t said:


> I haven't seen an AW11 without alloys before, are those factory?
> 
> Mine has the identical seats, and there is a surprising amount of room to stretch out compared to either of my Miatas, but my head is only about an inch from the T-glass (I'm 5'11)


Yes, base models had steelies at some point.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'm talking about today. Hopefully you now wear proper restraints when in a car, be it an old or new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I do but thanks for being uppity about it.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> Therein lies the problem. Does a proper fix require drilling an extra hole (and not compromise strength of the shoulder belt mount) or does it require cutting, welding and trim work?


You could've read the pdf I linked and it explains it. There's an existing captive nut on the B-pillar for the '89-'93 Canadian belt, but it's too high for the '94+ _interior trim_ to line up, so you can add another nut lower down, or cut the trim, or find Canadian trim... the pdf describes adding your own lower nut.

Anyway.

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/woodbridge-1969-chevrolet-blazer/7208631987.html

Not usually a patina guy but I love the way the paint fell apart on this thing. I'd still want to fix the rockers, rear wheelwells, and tailgate though.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/748993355880298/
> 2011 Holden ute ssv. Supposedly legally imported? My question is how with the 25 year rule...


There have been a couple places that have been 'rebuilding' these using G8 front cuts, I think, though this one shows no evidence of being other than imported whole. I'm gonna go with dead manatee status.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1992 Jetta GL - 113k miles - $1250










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/manchester-1992-vw-jetta-gl-113k-all/7208772397.html


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

2 doors said:


> I was surprised by the seats as well. While I don't know a whole lot about these, I wasn't sure they were original. What I like most is it looks like a fixed roof car - no sunroof or T-tops. At 6'3" with size 14 feet, I'm not sure I would even fit in it, especially with a helmet for track events. So, I'd likely be removing the seat and just sitting on the floor.


I had a non-sunroof, non-Ttop 85 with seats from an 89 (I think the same as in the ad). I am 6'5" and could track mine with a helmet. There's a lot of room once you're inside. Running a smaller dia steering wheel helps.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/748993355880298/
> 2011 Holden ute ssv. Supposedly legally imported? My question is how with the 25 year rule...
> 
> 
> ...


Without proof it’s just an unsubstantiated claim. I can’t tell you how many times I’ve seen people claim their illegally imported car is 100% legal. What’s a little lie to someone willing to violate federal laws and commit fraud for profit?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> Interesting, I always wondered why they seemingly disappeared.


I figured it was rust. Or cash for clunkers.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

AKADriver said:


> You could've read the pdf I linked and it explains it. There's an existing captive nut on the B-pillar for the '89-'93 Canadian belt, but it's too high for the '94+ _interior trim_ to line up, so you can add another nut lower down, or cut the trim, or find Canadian trim... the pdf describes adding your own lower nut.
> 
> Anyway.


Yes, that explains it for that _one particular car_. How about all of those _other_ cars out there, though? 

Anyway...


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/748993355880298/
> 2011 Holden ute ssv. Supposedly legally imported? My question is how with the 25 year rule...
> 
> 
> ...


Besides for show, testing or temporally I can't think of anyway that car was legally and permanently imported.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yes, that explains it for that _one particular car_. How about all of those _other_ cars out there, though?
> 
> Anyway...


Well in an S13 240SX it's a quick and easy bolt on that I've done to three cars already. 

Not a car, but I've always loved these old Japanese-made floor jacks:

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/d/arlington-floor-jack/7209218435.html










I found the original company that made them a while back after reading about them in a garagejournal thread. But then lost it.  But this is the original jack that all the other Asian jack manufacturers later cloned. They were sold by Sears and Blackhawk from the '60s to the '70s or early '80s. Love that green hammered finish and the big "1-1/2".


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

ErikGTI said:


> Besides for show, testing or temporally I can't think of anyway that car was legally and permanently imported.


Holden...or salvage title "Pontiac G8?" :laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

AKADriver said:


> Not a car, but I've always loved these old Japanese-made floor jacks:
> 
> I found the original company that made them a while back after reading about them in a garagejournal thread. But then lost it.  But this is the original jack that all the other Asian jack manufacturers later cloned. They were sold by Sears and Blackhawk from the '60s to the '70s or early '80s. Love that green hammered finish and the big "1-1/2".


That is pretty cool. I dig the old stuff too. That one will probably outlast both of my Pittsburgh jacks too.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> Without proof it’s just an unsubstantiated claim. I can’t tell you how many times I’ve seen people claim their illegally imported car is 100% legal. What’s a little lie to someone willing to violate federal laws and commit fraud for profit?


Florida is the worst. They will title anything with a wheel and numbers on it. And people will try and sell it as "legal".


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TIL Chevy made a special edition Camero* for Valerie: https://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/d/rocky-river-1984-camero-bertanelli-only/7197756432.html


















*see ad


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> TIL Chevy made a special edition Camero* for Valerie: https://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/d/rocky-river-1984-camero-bertanelli-only/7197756432.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Egad, those were driver ed cars at my high school, and has passenger side floor board fires back in 1983. And the center console pod was just horrendous. Also the whitewalls need turned inward or replaced with decent rubber.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> *see ad


Berlinetta.. damn.
And that One Day at a Time image looks like it needs a BRAZZERS label now.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is just awful looking: https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/columbus-1-evoluzione-custom-may/7209566646.html



> complete custom ,Evoluzione Ferrari ..... Z28 platform , fuel injected LT1, 700R4, 373 gears, pw, leather, cd -blue tooth, T top, completed in 2006, not many imported into the US, probably only 5 or 6 to be found. If extra attention and people wanting to talk about it makes you uncomfortable , then this is not the car for you.
> 
> If you have a trade to consider , send pictures etc......if your trade isn't passing $22K then you'll need cash
> 
> ...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

For the wagon nerds: https://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/d/seville-audi/7206014322.html


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

was looking on carsandbids and noticed the same celica that was for sale a while back listed again, apparently the buyer backed out, they relisted it, it sold for about the same price, and the buyer backed out again. wtf lol. also $6300 is way over what this car should cost, not even a TRD/action package, the most common color, silver, and some strange random mods like the cigarette lighter thing, the center console, worn seats, ugly painted wheels, the cheapest junk chinese cold air intake you can get for the car, rear seats have water damage, car has or had an exhaust leak at the rear flange (evidenced by all the black soot)... etc.
https://carsandbids.com/auctions/rGJm4Bdj/2002-toyota-celica-gt-s


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

BMW 135i M-Sport 6-speed, no navi. A sought after spec.

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/leander-bmw-135i-sport-6speed/7209265941.html


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

bombardi said:


> BMW 135i M-Sport 6-speed, no navi. A sought after spec.
> 
> https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/leander-bmw-135i-sport-6speed/7209265941.html


As nice as that is, 18-5 is a hefty sum to pay for an eight year old BMW that's not unique in any way aside from being small.

Then again, with 1M's selling for upwards of 45K, this seems like a bargain comparatively.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bombardi said:


> BMW 135i M-Sport 6-speed, no navi. A sought after spec.
> 
> https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/leander-bmw-135i-sport-6speed/7209265941.html


They should list it on BaT. Probably get $5k more than they are asking. :laugh:


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

*VW Bora V6 4Motion
*
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/regina/2001-vw-bora-awd/1527536312










In my hometown. I've always had a soft spot for MK4 Jetta's, like MK4 Golf, I think they nailed the styling of these. This would be a really neat car, but my garage is full. When it says "V6", does that mean VR6, or is this the same V6 that Audi's had?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

FB Marketplace.

"1992 Ford E350 Van, only 5,600 miles. Not a misprint. Originally built as a police surveillance vehicle. The equipment is still in place and functional, including a power operated periscope. Perfect for private investigators, or convert to your own needs"

facebook.com/marketplace/2715074212149428/


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

KrisA said:


> *VW Bora V6 4Motion
> *
> 
> 
> In my hometown. I've always had a soft spot for MK4 Jetta's, like MK4 Golf, I think they nailed the styling of these. This would be a really neat car, but my garage is full. When it says "V6", does that mean VR6, or is this the same V6 that Audi's had?


VR :thumbup:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

KrisA said:


> *VW Bora V6 4Motion
> *
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/regina/2001-vw-bora-awd/1527536312
> 
> In my hometown. I've always had a soft spot for MK4 Jetta's, like MK4 Golf, I think they nailed the styling of these. This would be a really neat car, but my garage is full. When it says "V6", does that mean VR6, or is this the same V6 that Audi's had?


Oh man! I LOVE those. Sadly, I'd bet that it can't be imported to the US until it's 25 years old. Which isn't too far from now...

It's a VR6 rather than the V6. 4Motion Jettas were not available in the US. I very much wish I could have gotten a Jetta version of an R32.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> FB Marketplace.
> 
> "1992 Ford E350 Van, only 5,600 miles. Not a misprint. Originally built as a police surveillance vehicle. The equipment is still in place and functional, including a power operated periscope. Perfect for private investigators, or convert to your own needs"
> 
> facebook.com/marketplace/2715074212149428/


So much cooler than some crappy old VW :thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

I love the fake ladders on the roof.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> FB Marketplace.
> 
> "1992 Ford E350 Van, only 5,600 miles. Not a misprint. Originally built as a police surveillance vehicle. The equipment is still in place and functional, including a power operated periscope. Perfect for private investigators, or convert to your own needs"
> 
> facebook.com/marketplace/2715074212149428/


Very Sopranos!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

While it has very low miles, I suspect it sat idling for days on end.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Stromaluski said:


> Oh man! I LOVE those. Sadly, I'd bet that it can't be imported to the US until it's 25 years old. Which isn't too far from now...
> 
> It's a VR6 rather than the V6. 4Motion Jettas were not available in the US. I very much wish I could have gotten a Jetta version of an R32.


Can anyone confirm if this is not able to be imported and registered as a Jetta? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

ENV² said:


> Can anyone confirm if this is not able to be imported and registered as a Jetta?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


https://www.cbp.gov/trade/basic-import-export/importing-car
Interestingly it doesn't mention the 25 year rule???

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Here's an oddball in Maryland:
https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/d/gaithersburg-rare-jdm-1992-toyota/7205060801.html









Or if financial suicide is more your flavor here's a 215,000 mile B5 S4
https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/elkridge-2001-audi-s4-6-speed-manual/7205408859.html









Atleast this one ticks 1 of the old TCL checkboxes:
X Brown
_ Wagon
_ Diesel
_ Manuel

It's "Cuprite Brown" is cuprite a fancy way of saying poop?








https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/fairfax-2011-e350-4matic-very-low/7194442777.html

Oh it's copralite I'm thinking of https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coprolite but damn those words and that color might as well be the same thing.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://www.cbp.gov/trade/basic-import-export/importing-car
> Interestingly it doesn't mention the 25 year rule???
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


1999+ Bora is listed as an exempt car on the NHTSA eligibility list just like the B5 RS4 and C5 RS6. https://www.nhtsa.gov/sites/nhtsa.dot.gov/files/documents/elig120115.pdf
The Bora is substantially similar to the US Jetta and it just has to be imported and federalized by a regulated importer. 
https://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2012/09/07/2012-22034/decision-that-certain-nonconforming-motor-vehicles-are-eligible-for-importation


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Baltimoron said:


> 1999+ Bora is listed as an exempt car on the NHTSA eligibility list just like the B5 RS4 and C5 RS6. https://www.nhtsa.gov/sites/nhtsa.dot.gov/files/documents/elig120115.pdf
> The Bora is substantially similar to the US Jetta and it just has to be imported and federalized by a regulated importer.
> https://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2012/09/07/2012-22034/decision-that-certain-nonconforming-motor-vehicles-are-eligible-for-importation


So I take that to mean that it could legally be imported to the USA?

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> So I take that to mean that it could legally be imported to the USA?
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


You'll pay more for Federalization through an RI than the value of the Bora.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Would totally get something like this if I delivered mail.

https://jdmimportautocenter.com/col...hi-pajero-turbo-diesel-manual-4x4-coming-soon


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Would totally get something like this if I delivered mail.
> 
> https://jdmimportautocenter.com/col...hi-pajero-turbo-diesel-manual-4x4-coming-soon


I would rather have an electric mail truck if I delivered mail. At least in areas where snow and ice cold isn't a problem. A manual diesel would suck. The only place that Pajero would be a good mail delivery vehicle would be in snowy, rural areas where there is a lot of distance between stops.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I would rather have an electric mail truck if I delivered mail. At least in areas where snow and ice cold isn't a problem. A manual diesel would suck. The only place that Pajero would be a good mail delivery vehicle would be in snowy, rural areas where there is a lot of distance between stops.


Good point
Then I pick this:

https://jdmimportautocenter.com/col...roducts/93-toyota-corolla-2-windy-coming-soon

:beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Good point
> Then I pick this:
> 
> https://jdmimportautocenter.com/col...roducts/93-toyota-corolla-2-windy-coming-soon
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


I do like the body style.
Too bad they didn't make an FX-16 version of that gen for the US.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Good point
> Then I pick this:
> 
> https://jdmimportautocenter.com/col...roducts/93-toyota-corolla-2-windy-coming-soon


Looks like a cross between a Corolla and a previa...

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/961500534361436/

1970 Subaru 360









Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

spockcat said:


> I would rather have an electric mail truck if I delivered mail. At least in areas where snow and ice cold isn't a problem. A manual diesel would suck. The only place that Pajero would be a good mail delivery vehicle would be in snowy, rural areas where there is a lot of distance between stops.


speaking of mail trucks I think it would be somewhat neat to have a right hand drive saturn sw2 mail carrier. IDK why but I really wouldn't mind having a saturn s series, so long as its a 5 speed and the twin cam motor.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> speaking of mail trucks I think it would be somewhat neat to have a right hand drive saturn sw2 mail carrier. IDK why but I really wouldn't mind having a saturn s series, so long as its a 5 speed and the twin cam motor.


Back in the 1980's a company we worked with closed down their UK office. I was asked to drive a UK company car (a Ford Granada I think) to Germany so it could be used there. I did that and spent at least another week or so driving it around Germany. I hated driving a RHD car on the continent. The biggest problem I recall is that it was always difficult to pass on 2 lane roads because you could never see what was coming in the opposite lane. I've never understood why anyone would want a RHD vehicle in a LHD country (or LHD in RHD) unless it was an absolutely super special vehicle.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Looks like a cross between a Corolla and a previa...












-VigorousZX


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

That same website with the lame Corolla also has one of the better deals on an R33 GTS-T 5 speed that I've seen. $16K is what you can expect to find a good R32 for, and despite worse styling the R33 is a technically superior car. Most of the R33s I've stumbled (GTS-T 5 speed, anyway) across are 19-24K. 


https://jdmimportautocenter.com/collections/right-hand-drive-nissan/products/jdm-rhd-1994-nissan-skyline-navan-r33-gts-t-rb25-det


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/253497922756195/










Driven 91,800 miles
Automatic transmission
Exterior color: Green · Interior

Beautiful 1995 Honda Accord Aero Deck EX! 
Runs and Drives Like New! 
0 mechanical issues what so ever! 
Super clean car! 
No rust or Dents! 
Everything works! 
Sunroof! 
New Tires! 
Alarm system! 
Low miles! 
SUPER CLEAN! 
Only $2650!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> 1980 VW Rabbit Convertible - Original owner car with 19k original miles - $14,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just noticed this sold on BaT for $12k. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1980-volkswagen-rabbit-7/


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't have $5k laying around or I'd be all over this so I figured I'd share it. :beer:

https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/burlington-1993-bmw-525it-5mt-s52-swap/7211053925.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I like this.
No pics of the engine bay, not like you can see anything looking lengthwise down a suitcase.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/809093639920643/

1991 Toyota MR2 Turbo Coupe 2D
$9,500
Vehicles
Listed 6 days ago in Indianapolis, IN

Driven 129,033 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: Black · Interior color: Black
Fuel type: Gasoline
Seller's description
1991 Toyota MR-2 turbo. 5 speed manual, T-Tops, all stock, clean title. 129k miles. 

Runs and drives great. A/C is cold, heat works. Came with all options . T tops, black leather interior. Everything works, power windows, power mirrors, cruise control. It has an alpine bluetooth CD player. I still have factory CD player and cassette Player if you want the original stereo. Replaced subwoofer with Pioneer subwoofer under the seat. Battery is 6 months months old. Been sitting most of the summer. It is not a show car, but a very good complete car. All stock. 

First owner had it for 25 years and I have all the receipts of all work done in those 25 years. 

The car is not perfect, could use a really good detail. Has a few scratches and dings. It could use new brake rotors in the front. Could also use new shifter cable, old one is getting warn and stiff. Overall as you can see in the pictures, it is still a really nice car. Drive it anywhere. 

Clean title in hand. No trades.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> I like this.
> 
> '91 MR2 pics and stuff


While I really have a love for the first generation I like the second generation a lot, too. That one will be a great car for someone. I think it's a bit pricey, but perhaps that's just where the market is. Does anyone know?


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

ErikGTI said:


> I don't have $5k laying around or I'd be all over this so I figured I'd share it. :beer:
> 
> https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/burlington-1993-bmw-525it-5mt-s52-swap/7211053925.html


Hmm, definitely worth $5k, but his ad then links to an eBay posting where it's Reserve Not Met and priced at $5k.


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> While I really have a love for the first generation I like the second generation a lot, too. That one will be a great car for someone. I think it's a bit pricey, but perhaps that's just where the market is. Does anyone know?


The market has has moved. Depending on the specifics of this car it looks under-priced. Nice, clean, mostly stock examples are $15k. 

BAT isn't a great place to check prices but it is quick and easy - https://bringatrailer.com/toyota/sw20-mr2/

In the past year or so all sales have been above $10k and a few top specimens have nearly hit $40k.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

jimv said:


> The market has has moved. Depending on the specifics of this car it looks under-priced. Nice, clean, mostly stock examples are $15k.
> 
> BAT isn't a great place to check prices but it is quick and easy - https://bringatrailer.com/toyota/sw20-mr2/
> 
> In the past year or so all sales have been above $10k and a few top specimens have nearly hit $40k.


Whoa! I guess that's a pretty good deal, then. 

Thanks for the info. :beer:


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Air and water do mix said:


> Whoa! I guess that's a pretty good deal, then.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


My feeling on prices is that if you can afford it, and want it buy it. If I had 10k free I would offer $8500, and see what happens. If the seller knows what he's got, he will probably not negotiate much, but cash in hand goes a long way to chop a few hundred off the price at least. If he car's essentials look good, jump on it.

Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight using Tapatalk


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> While I really have a love for the first generation I like the second generation a lot, too. That one will be a great car for someone. I think it's a bit pricey, but perhaps that's just where the market is. Does anyone know?


Yeah, SW20 turbos are really sought after, and are in/near the price class of TT 3000GTs, TT Z32s, etc..


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

philf1fan2 said:


> My feeling on prices is that if you can afford it, and want it buy it. If I had 10k free I would offer $8500, and see what happens. If the seller knows what he's got, he will probably not negotiate much, but cash in hand goes a long way to chop a few hundred off the price at least. If he car's essentials look good, jump on it.
> 
> Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight using Tapatalk


If I had been taking an income during COVID I might have to seriously think about that one. 7 months with no paycheck as put the kibosh on spending money unnecessarily, though. :/ 




88c900t said:


> Yeah, SW20 turbos are really sought after, and are in/near the price class of TT 3000GTs, TT Z32s, etc..


I understand why. A friend of mine bought one new as an autocrosser and I've driven it quite a bit. It's a beast (modified) and I think he still has it. It's getting somewhat rusty, though.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/253497922756195/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually love this


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I love love love the 2nd gen MR2 but having rebuilt a 3SGTE now people need to know what they are getting into with that platform. Thankfully the aftermarket support for the SW20 is solid but damn is that engine packed in a tiny compartment. You need hands of a small child to work on it. Early turbo tech and engine management is so painful when you are used to just plugging into the OBD2 and bingo.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Manual low mileage Kizashi- looks very clean.
Did we every decide if these were good use buys or to stay away due to part availability?


https://www.jdpower.com/detail/2013/suzuki/kizashi/knoxville_tn/js2re9a1xd6100135

2013 SUZUKI KIZASHI
PRICE

$8,990

MILEAGE 72,627


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Manual low mileage Kizashi- looks very clean.
> Did we every decide if these were good use buys or to stay away due to part availability?
> 
> https://www.jdpower.com/detail/2013/suzuki/kizashi/knoxville_tn/js2re9a1xd6100135
> ...



In what world is $9000 acceptable for an 8 year old car with over 72k on the clock? Were these even $9000 when new? :screwy:


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

spockcat said:


> In what world is $9000 acceptable for an 8 year old car with over 72k on the clock? Were these even $9000 when new? :screwy:


Have you looked at the used market lately at all? Price is about where it should be for a 2013. A 2013 Accord with that mileage is gonna be like 14k from a dealer...
and these were like 20k new lol.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> Have you looked at the used market lately at all? Price is about where it should be for a 2013. A 2013 Accord with that mileage is gonna be like 14k from a dealer...
> and these were like 20k new lol.


Meanwhile you can buy a new 2020 Mitsubishi Mirage or Chevy Spark for under $10k.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

88c900t said:


> That same website with the lame Corolla also has one of the better deals on an R33 GTS-T 5 speed that I've seen. $16K is what you can expect to find a good R32 for, and despite worse styling the R33 is a technically superior car. Most of the R33s I've stumbled (GTS-T 5 speed, anyway) across are 19-24K.
> 
> 
> https://jdmimportautocenter.com/collections/right-hand-drive-nissan/products/jdm-rhd-1994-nissan-skyline-navan-r33-gts-t-rb25-det


I was thinking the same thing when I found it. Very well-priced in today's market.


----------



## Cradle2theDave (Aug 22, 2016)

spockcat said:


> In what world is $9000 acceptable for an 8 year old car with over 72k on the clock? Were these even $9000 when new? :screwy:


It certainly can be acceptable...on vehicles not made by Suzuki.

That's a $3k car.


----------



## Cradle2theDave (Aug 22, 2016)

elite.mafia said:


> Have you looked at the used market lately at all? Price is about where it should be for a 2013. A 2013 Accord with that mileage is gonna be like 14k from a dealer...
> and these were like 20k new lol.


If you think $9k is a good price for that car you should come see me, I have a pristine 1998 Geo Metro with only 120k on the clock that I'm practically giving away for $8k.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

My wife's aunt just got a 2012 Ford escape with 160k miles for $3250. 9k for a suzuki is nuts! But the reason it's that high is because they offer it for people with no or bad credit. 
That being said... Blue book is 3-6k. 
Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> My wife's aunt just got a 2012 Ford escape with* 160k *miles for $3250. 9k for a suzuki is nuts! But the reason it's that high is because they offer it for people with no or bad credit.
> That being said... Blue book is 3-6k.
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


You really comparing a 160k mile vehicle against a 73k mile vehicle?
Edmonds TMW shows $6400 for dealer retail for clean condition.
At $6400, it's a decent deal imo.
That's $3150 more for 87k miles less than your Escape.
Not sure the issue here. 
Oh wait, this is in Tennessee.
Older vehicles are worth more because we don't live up in the stupid salty rusty north. :beer:


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> You really comparing a 160k mile vehicle against a 73k mile vehicle?
> Edmonds TMW shows $6400 for dealer retail for clean condition.
> At $6400, it's a decent deal imo.
> That's $3150 more for 87k miles less than your Escape.
> ...


No, I'm comparing two vehicles that have close to the same life left. 
Both of them have the same kbb value though. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Gonna be in the great midwest this week and want to buy/drive something back.

1. With new heads and timing gear, it's good for another 170k right? :laugh:
2. This is actually a rare car, all Vanden Plas SC models were special order. So does that mean this automatically has the stouter MB transmission?



> This super charged Vander Plas Jaguar has been well-maintained for the last 10 years by its owner. It has an updated timing chain and tensioner, and new cylinder heads. Records of maintenance are available for your perusal. It has 179,000 miles and needs a new driver to enjoy its power.












https://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/d/valley-park-jaguar-xj8-vanden-plas-1999/7211039495.html


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

CostcoPizza said:


> Gonna be in the great midwest this week and want to buy/drive something back.
> 
> 1. With new heads and timing gear, it's good for another 170k right? :laugh:
> 2. This is actually a rare car, all Vanden Plas SC models were special order. So does that mean this automatically has the stouter MB transmission?
> ...


So is that like a LWB XJR? Good news is the timing chain has been dealt with. Could be a fun car.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Cr4shT3st said:


> So is that like a LWB XJR? Good news is the timing chain has been dealt with. Could be a fun car.


I believe that's a Super V8 which was a Vanden Plas equipped with the XJR drivetrain. At the time it was the top of the XJ food chain.


----------



## RicN (Mar 10, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/greenville-1961-international-scout-80/7212774032.html










I'm the son of a third generation faaaaaaarmer, been married 10 years to the farmers daaaaaaughter... (wait what?)


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't follow Cayman prices too closely, but a 987.2 6-speed for $25k seems like a pretty good deal.










https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/huntington-beach-2010-cayman-6-speed/7213830456.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Itgb said:


> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/huntington-beach-2010-cayman-6-speed/7213830456.html


So if I am a buyer, what should I do? Only a trader?



> Please do not contact me if you’re a buyer.
> 
> Trades could be considered for an e9x M3, Lexus GX470, or C6 Z06.
> 
> Ignore: Porsche BMW m3 m4 Cayman 987.1 911 corvette Lexus Audi


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Cradle2theDave said:


> If you think $9k is a good price for that car you should come see me, I have a pristine 1998 Geo Metro with only 120k on the clock that I'm practically giving away for $8k.


those 2 cars aren't even remotely comparable... 9k is about book value for that car, maybe a BIT high but it's pretty much priced at where it should be for a retail price at a dealer...

- - - Updated - - -



spockcat said:


> Meanwhile you can buy a new 2020 Mitsubishi Mirage or Chevy Spark for under $10k.


I think most people know there is a pretty big difference between a decent midsize sedan and the worst, ****tiest, lowest quality new cars on the market.

I'm not saying it's a good price, but that's pretty commonly where cars like that are priced.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> I think most people know there is a pretty big difference between a decent midsize sedan and the worst, ****tiest, lowest quality new cars on the market.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a good price, but that's pretty commonly where cars like that are priced.


Maybe good cars like the Honda you originally mentioned but that is a 7 year old Suzuki. Suzuki ended car sales in the USA in 2013. What are you going to do for service and parts? Overnight a mechanic and his parts and tools from Japan?


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Maybe good cars like the Honda you originally mentioned but that is a 7 year old Suzuki. Suzuki ended car sales in the USA in 2013. What are you going to do for service and parts? Overnight a mechanic and his parts and tools from Japan?


the honda's i mentioned are $5000 more for the same model year same mileage cars lol. I don't think parts availability is going to be as big of an issue as you assert.


----------



## Cradle2theDave (Aug 22, 2016)

elite.mafia said:


> 9k is about book value for that car
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


No, it's not even close.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Cradle2theDave said:


> No, it's not even close.


sorry I guess I was looking at the AWD model on kbb,


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

This thing looks sweeet but will need almost a full resto, but spare parts are included! 

https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/d/vancouver-1976-lancia-scorpion/7214120920.html






























> Must sell, 1976 Lancia Scorpion project and shed full of spare parts
> Rare Pininfarina designed and built mid-engine Italian GT
> Car has been sitting for several years and is not running.
> I was going to restore the car myself but major health problems ended that plan.
> ...


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Hey it's Herbie's love interest from _Herbie goes to Monte Carlo_! Outside of that I know nothing about these cars but they do look cool. Shame they're worth so little. A really nice one sold on BaT last month for $9,000 so I guess the question is, could you get this red car up to the level of the gold car for $6K? Sadly I think we know the answer meaning this car will be a hard pass for most people.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1976-lancia-scorpion-8/


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

That red car could be saved—if the rust isn’t terminal. Which... who knows.

Lots of cool parts on that.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

BWC (Big White Cadillac):

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/ctd/d/1993-cadillac-fleetwood-rare-brougham/7214488516.html

Manual, inline six F150:

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org...eights-1994-ford-f150-5-speed/7214225324.html


----------



## Hofmeister Kink (Oct 14, 2011)

Old listing, but here's a 1993 Honda Accord LX Coupe. 72K miles, 5-sp manual, and burgundy interior!

https://wilmington.craigslist.org/cto/d/wilmington-1993-honda-accord/7200376492.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Nice survivor.
Price is high though imo.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I like this hotrod build.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1929-ford-roadster-pickup-7/



















The first thing I would do is re-run that fuel line, though!


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

This is kinda cool:

https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/walnutport-custom-expedition/7214876890.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> This is kinda cool:
> 
> https://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/d/walnutport-custom-expedition/7214876890.html


Definitely worth the $4k. Probably go for $10k on BaT.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

1994 Ford ranger XLT Regular Cab Mint condition 34k Original Miles - $5,900

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/roseville-1994-ford-ranger-xlt-regular/7210649765.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> 1994 Ford ranger XLT Regular Cab Mint condition 34k Original Miles - $5,900
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/roseville-1994-ford-ranger-xlt-regular/7210649765.html


I suspect BRealistic will be drooling.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

That Ranger would probably sell in the high teens on BAT


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Lucian1988 said:


>


I want those wheels.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

officer: why do I smell alcohol in the vehicle
terrible decision making cuse guy: oh, that's just my kegerator 

https://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/d/liverpool-2010-volkswagen-beetle/7213355188.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

joedubbs said:


> officer: why do I smell alcohol in the vehicle
> terrible decision making cuse guy: oh, that's just my kegerator
> 
> https://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/d/liverpool-2010-volkswagen-beetle/7213355188.html


They removed the door and other logos:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Another crazy priced Cabriolet. But hey the poop brown one went for $12k so...










https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/d/manchester-1990-vw-cabriolet-bestseller/7210210084.html 

Definitely has to be one of the cleanest left out there and yellow is rare at least in my travels.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> I like this hotrod build.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1929-ford-roadster-pickup-7/
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
White cloth interior.
That's something you don't see.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I suspect BRealistic will be drooling.


It's cool. (shrug)
But that color doh....

THIS Ranger might make me drool.
(94 4.0 5 speed RCSB 2wd Splash)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-ranger-splash-4-0-v6-5-speed-standard-cab/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> White cloth interior.
> That's something you don't see.


Especially not in that condition.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Except BAT is crap, so... wrong thread


Whoops! I'm not quite sure how/why I did that. :/


----------



## Hofmeister Kink (Oct 14, 2011)

1997 VW Jetta Trek - 47K miles, 5-sp

https://socalautogroup.com/1997-volkswagen-jetta-trek-reseda-ca-ca-91335/6827434


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Hofmeister Kink said:


> 1997 VW Jetta Trek - 47K miles, 5-sp


That appears to be missing the bicycle. And the roof rack...quite a bummer.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

really clean stock 2nd gen mr2 na with 75k 
https://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/cto/d/norwood-1992-toyota-mr2-low-miles-all/7210090511.html









nice looking mk1 78k
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/fort-washington-1983-volkswagen-rabbit/7202259758.html









anyone need a winter/several years project?
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/haverford-1983-porsche-911-sc/7204868120.html









thought it was a justy at first, clean with lots of maintenance
https://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/d/newington-1982-subaru-gl-hatchback-4wd/7206153563.html

















 39k 5spd barn find
https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/old-bridge-rare-1985-jeep-cherokee/7213182422.html

















neat mini panel wagon, pricey
https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/oceanside-1981-mini-cooper-traveler/7215979143.html









beats are neats
https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/west-babylon-1993-honda-beat-jdm-right/7214063304.html









higher mileage but clean 89 accord hatchback 
https://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-honda-accord-hb/7201750473.html


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

I've never seen one of these before, an A-Body with the 260 V8 and 5 speed manual. I had no idea either were available in the A body, the 260 was extremely common in the G-Body Cutlass pre-facelift and I believe the 5 speed (rarely seen in the G-Body) is a dog leg pattern. Somewhere in the thread there is a 5 door Cutlass hatchback with this powertrain

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/ctd/d/denison-rare-1976-oldsmobile-442-v8-5/7216819034.html









https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/ctd/d/saint-paul-1993-toyota-townace-4wd/7208324956.html









So much brown. I used to be a fan of 3rd gens but 9K is a lot for one.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/d/webster-toyota-celica-1984/7209025132.html









Surprisingly cheap (for a roadworthy) FJ40. 

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/wayzata-toyota-fj40-landcruiser-pick-up/7209267896.html









Never knew about this gen of Corona before, mistakened it for a Cressida
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/d/maynard-1980-toyota-corona/7211329562.html










Never seen one of these on CL before, a B210. Might be a very good price, looks clean
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/urbandale-1974-datsun-210-hatchback/7211442970.html









Cheap 100 series.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/d/minneapolis-2000-lexus-lx470/7213232287.html









Euro market 280E. Don't think the US market W123 had this engine, but could be wrong.
https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/lisle-1984-mercedes-benz-280e-w123/7206822383.html









Havent seen a 2G Celica in a long time
https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/ctd/d/chicago-1979-toyota-celica-gt-5-speed/7207614687.html









This is the cheapest I've ever seen a Z3, and it actually looks pretty good. Alert for anyone looking for a Z3.
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/d/wheeling-1997-bmw-z3-convertible-5/7212988263.html









Overpriced and beat, but noteworthy because it's a rare 5-speed SC300. Also the JDM Soarer (which had the renowned 1JZ) was auto-only AFAIK.
https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/zion-1997-lexus-sc300-5-speed-manual-obo/7213043327.html









S13 Cabriolets were auto-only, unfortunately. 
https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/chicago-1992-nissan-240sx-convertible/7213214314.html









2.2 Turbo from the Mazda 626. 
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/cto/d/schererville-1989-ford-probe-gt-turbo/7215237163.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That 89 Accord hatchback 5 speed is quite the survivor.
But it was posted Posted 26 days ago... how it is still for sale at just $2100?
Something smells fishy.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

88c900t said:


> I've never seen one of these before, an A-Body with the 260 V8 and 5 speed manual. I had no idea either were available in the A body, the 260 was extremely common in the G-Body Cutlass pre-facelift and I believe the 5 speed (rarely seen in the G-Body) is a dog leg pattern. Somewhere in the thread there is a 5 door Cutlass hatchback with this powertrain
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/ctd/d/denison-rare-1976-oldsmobile-442-v8-5/7216819034.html


Definitely a rare car.

This car is located in Texas, so it is curious that it is not equipped with air conditioning. Even back in the 1970’s, virtually all southern cars were sold with air conditioning. Maybe this was brought in from a cooler climate? 

:beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Definitely a rare car.
> 
> This car is located in Texas, so it is curious that it is not equipped with air conditioning. Even back in the 1970’s, virtually all southern cars were sold with air conditioning. Maybe this was brought in from a cooler climate?
> 
> :beer:


Could you get A/C with the manual transmission or was that automatic only?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/262...861092114697163/?sale_post_id=861092114697163


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-2008-audi-a8l-w12-88k-grey-brown/7217478229.html

W12 A8


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-2008-audi-a8l-w12-88k-grey-brown/7217478229.html
> 
> W12 A8


As much as I have always wanted one, I dont think I would even be a buyer sub 10k.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/262...861092114697163/?sale_post_id=861092114697163


I like that one! And I bet he could get a lot more on some auction site!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/raleigh-2008-audi-a8l-w12-88k-grey-brown/7217478229.html
> 
> W12 A8


I'll bet that would be a fantastic highway cruiser.


----------



## Hofmeister Kink (Oct 14, 2011)

UncleJB said:


> Another crazy priced Cabriolet. But hey the poop brown one went for $12k so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's another one - 1990 with 68K on it for $5,500.










https://annarbor.craigslist.org/cto/d/hamburg-1990-volkswagen-cabriolet/7207575113.html


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> I like this hotrod build.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1929-ford-roadster-pickup-7/
> 
> ...




That is so ****ing dope.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Hofmeister Kink said:


> Here's another one - 1990 with 68K on it for $5,500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on color alone I'd go with yours. The price is that much more appealing.

Also "BRE wheels"? What are the odds they are BBS and have worn logos? I don't know of any BRE wheels other than a Google search that turned up some Datsun wheels.


----------



## Hofmeister Kink (Oct 14, 2011)

UncleJB said:


> Also "BRE wheels"? What are the odds they are BBS and have worn logos? I don't know of any BRE wheels other than a Google search that turned up some Datsun wheels.


Looks like you're on the right track:


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

auto, 130k, $1600
https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/d/norwalk-volkswagen-vw-cabriolet-mk-k/7207906323.html









higher miles but clean for $2000
https://reading.craigslist.org/cto/d/felton-92-vw-cabriolet/7202346344.html









pretty darn clean for the miles, would be a good runner with a little effort, $750 5spd tdi golf
https://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/d/west-suffield-1999-volkswagen-golf-tdi/7216939327.html


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

joedubbs said:


> auto, 130k, $1600
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/d/norwalk-volkswagen-vw-cabriolet-mk-k/7207906323.html
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure my wife is glad that golf isn't closer... $750 is a STEAL!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Another one!

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/635020580499889/


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://spokane.craigslist.org/pts/d/nine-mile-falls-1990-mazda-b2200-diesel/7203177327.html

Diesel swapped... As normal, still needs finishing.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://spokane.craigslist.org/pts/d/nine-mile-falls-1990-mazda-b2200-diesel/7203177327.html
> 
> Diesel swapped... As normal, still needs finishing.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Of course it’s in the PNW where many hippies dream about how they’re going to drive on cheap waste vegetable oil. That truck would be semi-interesting if it had a 13B or FE3 Turbo.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

This is pretty awesome, history-wise:

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/van-nuys-1965-ford-mustang-fastback/7214711102.html



> 1965 Ford Mustang Fastback - $74,999
> 
> Ford Mustang Fastback Factory HIPO K code 4 speed w/ only 1,203 miles
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> Of course it’s in the PNW where many hippies dream about how they’re going to drive on cheap waste vegetable oil. That truck would be semi-interesting if it had a 13B or FE3 Turbo.


Or 1UZ


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

freedomgli said:


> Of course it’s in the PNW where many hippies dream about how they’re going to drive on cheap waste vegetable oil. That truck would be semi-interesting if it had a 13B or FE3 Turbo.


Yeah, it's got the 2.0 Mazda diesel from an escort or Mazda 626, etc. We had a minivan that someone had swapped one of those motors in, then they turboed it and it got 38 mpg in a Chrysler minivan. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Here's an interesting one on copart. 
https://www.copart.com/lot/26788760/salvage-1959-porsche-356-nc-mebane

It's a1959 Porsche 356 race car. It placed 4th in the tour de france in 1959. It's the very first 356 made in '59. Sadly it got damaged in a gas explosion and now is up for sale.









Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

VadGTI said:


> This is pretty awesome, history-wise:


Wow that is so ****ing cool. 

I wish that it was still like that, where if you worked for the manufacturer, you could basically bespoke your own car. So. Cool.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Here's an interesting one on copart.
> 
> It's a1959 Porsche 356 race car. It placed 4th in the tour de france in 1959. It's the very first 356 made in '59. Sadly it got damaged in a gas explosion and now is up for sale.


likely the most interesting thing on the copart lot.

I do hope it gets snatched up by someone rather than getting crushed

I love the estimated value of 1.8 million though :laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Here's an interesting one on copart.
> https://www.copart.com/lot/26788760/salvage-1959-porsche-356-nc-mebane
> 
> It's a1959 Porsche 356 race car. It placed 4th in the tour de france in 1959. It's the very first 356 made in '59. Sadly it got damaged in a gas explosion and now is up for sale.
> ...


Very cool car. I have no idea what that provenance is worth but I could see it fetching upwards of six figures in current condition with another $200k in restoration costs depending on how unoriginal it is. There are plenty of 356 race cars for sale in the $60-$90k range. But those are mostly street cars converted later in life specifically for vintage racing. Cars with genuine period race history are much more rare and sought after.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

VadGTI said:


> This is pretty awesome, history-wise:
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/van-nuys-1965-ford-mustang-fastback/7214711102.html


Why is it salvaged?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

thegave said:


> Why is it salvaged?


I think the poster probably clicked the wrong button. It could have never retained its original black plates if it was salvaged.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

why do pathogenic microbiology homework when I can look for saab wagons and other random 80's cars with a clutch pedal in them :laugh:

135k 5spd 1800$
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/new-paltz-2000-saab-9-5-wagon-5-speed/7216992341.html









nice supra, prob would sell the subs on craigslist though
https://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/d/le-roy-1988-toyota-supra/7216975699.html









lowball and put a new starter in this 
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/philadelphia-1991-toyota-camry-wagon/7215288281.html









not that cool but you don't see these too often, I just assume this is crckpipe "I know what I got" pricing 
https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/farmingdale-toyota-corolla-1988/7205445692.html









oh man, never seen one of these in person, something looks off around the rear; looks homemade almost
https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/ctd/d/farmingdale-1980-toyota-celica/7203312456.html

one of these drove by me about thirty seconds from my house today, had to check if there were any floating around; it was same color
https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/cto/d/red-bank-bug-eyed-sprite/7202046483.html









cooler but at a winga dinga dinga cost
https://altoona.craigslist.org/cto/d/woodbury-1960-austin-healey-bugeye/7201762025.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

r_fostoria said:


> Another one!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/635020580499889/


Jeez!


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

just posted a few cars but how often does a Pantera pop up on craigslist 
https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/bohemia-1973-detomaso-pantera-gt5/7210802728.html









investment price on this 914?
https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/d/darien-targa/7204834402.html









really cool/quirky slant back Citroen 
https://albany.craigslist.org/cto/d/canajoharie-1967-citroen-ami-6-for-sale/7217498840.html

















pretty decent price on this FB, 4500$
https://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/d/hamburg-1979-mazda-rx7-limited/7214150436.html









OG Abarth, really neat restoration 
https://newyork.craigslist.org/stn/cto/d/1962-fiat-600-abarth/7218038986.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Paging barry2952. barry2952 you are needed in the Craigslist thread.

Just 2 photos??? So 1957 Continental Mark II or 1958 Lincoln Continental Mark III??


Continental Mark 2 - $25,000



> Lincoln Continental Mark II in very good condition. Owner very anxious to sell
> 
> 1958 Lincoln Continental Mark II
> 
> ...


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Paging barry2952. barry2952 you are needed in the Craigslist thread.
> 
> Just 2 photos??? So 1957 Continental Mark II or 1958 Lincoln Continental Mark III??
> 
> ...


Definitely Continental Mark II. The Lincoln Division had nothing to do with developing it.

This is a sad car. Somebody spent a lot of a lot of money on doing an interior and exterior all wrong. These were sedate cars. That interior.

However, You could part that car out for $25K. I did a restoration for a friend. We just did the mechanicals and got everything working. Little paint, no bodywork, no chrome $108,000. However, it's always nice to get a note like this.

Barry,

Though you would like to see our Mark II at the Dearborn Product Development Center show.

The best view are in the video, this is the only show I went to this year.

Thanks again for your help make our Mark II a great and fun car to drive.

Jim

https://www.at.ford.com/en/homepage...t-dearborn-product-de.html?cid=BOC-2020-10-16


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

pretty neat and rare to see

Not a find based on price, but I guess 80s/90s nostalgia brings in $$$ these days



> *Ford SHO - $7,500*
> https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/cto/d/burnaby-ford-sho/7217908055.html
> New paint
> Standard 5 speed
> ...


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

barry2952 said:


> Definitely Continental Mark II. The Lincoln Division had nothing to do with developing it.
> 
> This is a sad car. Somebody spent a lot of a lot of money on doing an interior and exterior all wrong. These were sedate cars. That interior.


The orientation of the trunk lettering would drive me absolutely bananas


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

barry2952 said:


> Definitely Continental Mark II. The Lincoln Division had nothing to do with developing it.
> 
> This is a sad car. Somebody spent a lot of a lot of money on doing an interior and exterior all wrong. These were sedate cars. That interior.
> 
> ...


Based on the two photos and your online article about these I figured it was a Mark II. But the 1958 through me off since your article seems to indicate they only made 1957 models. Maybe I need to go back and read it closer. I also saw that on Hemmings these were $50k and up. So $25k didn't seem so bad until an expert comes in and tells you how much it costs to restore one of these properly.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

MGQ said:


> The orientation of the trunk lettering would drive me absolutely bananas


The idiot had to file the orientation shanks to get them to fit wrong. His "customization" sucks, Bigly!

This is my car.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Based on the two photos and your online article about these I figured it was a Mark II. But the 1958 through me off since your article seems to indicate they only made 1957 models. Maybe I need to go back and read it closer. I also saw that on Hemmings these were $50k and up. So $25k didn't seem so bad until an expert comes in and tells you how much it costs to restore one of these properly.


The '58 Mark III was a Lincoln. The Mark II was the only product of the Continental Division.

You only restored a Mark II for love. An average restoration is $200,000 for a $100,000 car, at best.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

joedubbs said:


> investment price on this 914?
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/d/darien-targa/7204834402.html


It’s a non standard color and the 1.8 is the least desirable engine, so those two facts alone hurt it as far as it being an “investment”. It looks like it would be an excellent build candidate, though. At $8500 it’s a bit pricy for a car you’d tear apart, so there’s that. 

Or you could add some orange and have a Gulf car on the cheap, drop the engine for a quick and dirty rebuild, add a big cam and carburetors to get rid of the oddball 1.8 injection (the 1.7 and 2.0 used a different and superior injection system) and just have fun!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> It’s a non standard color and the 1.8 is the least desirable engine, so those two facts alone hurt it as far as it being an “investment”. It looks like it would be an excellent build candidate, though. At $8500 it’s a bit pricy for a car you’d tear apart, so there’s that.
> 
> Or you could add some orange and have a Gulf car on the cheap, drop the engine for a quick and dirty rebuild, add a big cam and carburetors to get rid of the oddball 1.8 injection (the 1.7 and 2.0 used a different and superior injection system) and just have fun!


The photos are so bad that the paint could be primer. The car seems to have previously been silver based on the rear trunk. I think all these cars vapor lock in the heat. I know my 1.7 did. And there are no engine bay shots or under battery tray shots. Could still be rusty despite previously being a CA car.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Here's an interesting one on copart.
> https://www.copart.com/lot/26788760/salvage-1959-porsche-356-nc-mebane
> 
> It's a1959 Porsche 356 race car. It placed 4th in the tour de france in 1959. It's the very first 356 made in '59. Sadly it got damaged in a gas explosion and now is up for sale.
> ...


https://www.thedrive.com/news/32409...rsche-356a-is-stranded-at-a-small-town-copart
Here's the story behind that Porsche. Also why the value is listed at 1.85 mil. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> likely the most interesting thing on the copart lot.
> 
> I do hope it gets snatched up by someone rather than getting crushed
> 
> I love the estimated value of 1.8 million though :laugh:


This Singer Porsche could be near the top of the most interesting list. 

https://www.roadandtrack.com/news/a34417529/burned-porsche-911-reimagined-by-singer-for-sale-on-copart/

https://www.copart.com/lot/52124210/1993-porsche-911-carrera-2-ct-hartford


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Vrucizzy said:


> This Singer Porsche could be near the top of the most interesting list.
> 
> https://www.roadandtrack.com/news/a34417529/burned-porsche-911-reimagined-by-singer-for-sale-on-copart/
> 
> https://www.copart.com/lot/52124210/1993-porsche-911-carrera-2-ct-hartford



Certainly a tragic fate for such a beautiful car


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Race car or spent too much and went broke?

https://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/d/denver-2007-subaru-impreza-wrx-sti-awd/7218441580.html


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

simple said:


> Race car or spent too much and went broke?
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/d/denver-2007-subaru-impreza-wrx-sti-awd/7218441580.html


Well, it's not a race car. Looks like a pretty standard modded subaru. Probably someone who didn't have the time, space, or ability to part out and just traded it in. Trade-in dealer didn't want to sell a modded car, BHPH bought it at auction, who will sell it to some 20 year old vape kid with 20% APR financing.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Standard? Seems to be a bit more than that. I don't follow the scene but I'm hoping a Sti junky can say if that is a well sorted car. The seatbelt bar is dumb IMO

It probably had some super high end wheels on it at some point to fill in those fenders


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

simple said:


> Standard? Seems to be a bit more than that. I don't follow the scene but I'm hoping a Sti junky can say if that is a well sorted car. The seatbelt bar is dumb IMO
> 
> It probably had some super high end wheels on it at some point to fill in those fenders


Around here, every STI/WRX of that gen is slammed, poked, and stretched.


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

$11k seems like a bit much but this is looks nicely preserved.

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/jacksonville-1981-isuzu-pup-4x4-diesel/7218544869.html


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

simple said:


> Standard? Seems to be a bit more than that. I don't follow the scene but I'm hoping a Sti junky can say if that is a well sorted car. The seatbelt bar is dumb IMO
> 
> It probably had some super high end wheels on it at some point to fill in those fenders


I'm not as up on the hawkeye generation, but the exterior looks stock to me. Obvious mods are intake (looks like a cheap poorly designed or homemade one because it's pulling heat in from the engine bay), FMIC, exhaust (no way to tell if it's turbo back from the photos), coilovers. The listing says "rebuilt motor", but no way to tell what that means. Cheap tires and poser harness bar are a dead giveaway that this wasn't a serious track build. 

Really hard to tell how sorted it is and how much power it might have without more than what's in the listing. No way to tell if the turbo is stock and whether the motor was built or it was just a stock replacement. It could have anywhere from ~280whp to 600+. Just from what's obvious in the listing are basic bolt-ons- it could be more than that, but no way to tell. I certainly would never buy a modded STI without knowing the car's history or at least knowing a bit about the owner.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Cool thanks


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/commerce/listing/763154164261703/?media_id=4&ref=share_attachment











never heard of this, saw it on a facebook group. 1980 celica sunchaser convertible in extremely good shape. price is up there but this must be very rare these days.

https://imgur.com/a/IKsgdSK


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Haven’t seen one of these in yearrrrs. 










https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ctd/d/cleveland-2000-ford-contour-svt-5-speed/7218731902.html


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Manuel 3-door. I liked these when they came out but never drove one. 










https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ctd/d/medina-2008-saturn-astra-xr/7210784425.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Haven’t seen one of these in yearrrrs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friend in Indy has a mint one he bought off the original owner like two years ago.
He paid more than that too.
That's a lot of 90's performance car for the cash- unfortunately wrapped up in a boring and forgotten Contour skin.
They sound great.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Manuel 3-door. I liked these when they came out but never drove one.
> 
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ctd/d/medina-2008-saturn-astra-xr/7210784425.html


138 hp and 2850 lbs made them rather boring even if they looked nice and Euro.


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

My first post in this thread, welcome to my 'hood.


1976 GMC Sierra 3/4 ton Camper. I think I want this.
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/tarentum-1976-gmc-sierra-camper/7217403363.html

This Super Fly Seville... Everybody loves Raymond?
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/alsip-cadillac-seville/7212997680.html

A COOL COLT--It's actually a mustang.. but call Ronnie, he'll tell you all about it. 
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/uniontown-cool-colt/7204330792.html


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

burgerbob said:


> My first post in this thread, welcome to my 'hood.
> 
> 
> 1976 GMC Sierra 3/4 ton Camper. I think I want this.
> ...


Wow, that cadillac... And the mustang... Not sure what I think about them, but I love the camper! That price seems pretty good for how nice it looks! 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/318393932665876/

6 speed 4 motion W8 Passat sedan. Not a very common car. Could be yours for $5500 
I want to drive one some day, but don't want to own it...

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

burgerbob said:


> My first post in this thread, welcome to my 'hood.
> 
> 
> 1976 GMC Sierra 3/4 ton Camper. I think I want this.
> ...


wow. That mustang is just ridiculous. None of the panel gaps are even, it looks so haphazardly put together...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

burgerbob said:


> My first post in this thread, welcome to my 'hood.
> 
> 
> This Super Fly Seville... Everybody loves Raymond?
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/alsip-cadillac-seville/7212997680.html












:facepalm:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/318393932665876/
> 
> 6 speed 4 motion W8 Passat sedan. Not a very common car. Could be yours for $5500
> I want to drive one some day, but don't want to own it...
> ...


Pretty unique color; the bulk of W8s I've seen are black and silver. I test drove a W8 manual sedan back in 2005-ish. Smooth and powerful, but not seat-of-the-pants fast. I waited 30 minutes too long to make an offer and it sold. I'm pretty sure I dodged a bullet. It was an interesting color: Samoa Red. I think it was a one-year color; brown with a red metallic fleck in the paint. Glowed warmly in direct sunlight.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

elite.mafia said:


> wow. That mustang is just ridiculous. None of the panel gaps are even, it looks so haphazardly put together...


What do you expect when you're just horsein around?:laugh:


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/318393932665876/
1990 plymouth TC by maserati. One of five in this combo. Only 19k miles









Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> :facepalm:


I believe there is another thread for this car ...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Pretty unique color; the bulk of W8s I've seen are black and silver. I test drove a W8 manual sedan back in 2005-ish. Smooth and powerful, but not seat-of-the-pants fast. I waited 30 minutes too long to make an offer and it sold. I'm pretty sure I dodged a bullet. It was an interesting color: Samoa Red. I think it was a one-year color; brown with a red metallic fleck in the paint. Glowed warmly in direct sunlight.


Yeah that appears to be a pretty rare bird indeed. I like it a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

PainKiller said:


> I believe there is another thread for this car ...


I do believe you are right sir.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PainKiller said:


> I believe there is another thread for this car ...


You don't think this thread can give it the mad props it deserves?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

PainKiller said:


> I believe there is another thread for this car ...


Jeez. I don't even know what to call that thing.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/318393932665876/
> 
> 6 speed 4 motion W8 Passat sedan. Not a very common car. Could be yours for $5500
> I want to drive one some day, but don't want to own it...
> ...


 If only it were a wagon and had a tan interior. I never really liked the gray interior. At least it has the right trans, but the trunk is much smaller on those.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

PZ said:


> If only it were a wagon and had a tan interior. I never really liked the gray interior. At least it has the right trans, but the trunk is much smaller on those.


Getting picky huh?  I really love my passat wagon, but sadly it's an automatic. I wish they had offered the tdi with a manual and 4 motion. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Getting picky huh?  I really love my passat wagon, but sadly it's an automatic. I wish they had offered the tdi with a manual and 4 motion.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


 Very picky. I swapped my Auto 4Mo V6 to a manual 1.8T 6sp, but I really prefer the tan interior I had on my Passat sedan. I've been looking at Mercedes wagons with the Tan/Brown interiors and love them. With the dash plastics cracking on the older B5's when touched, it's impossible to find good interior parts. There are a couple of TDI 4Mo manuals floating around, including a 2.5 V6 TDI 6sp manual wagon that was swapped in the US years ago.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/318393932665876/
> 
> 6 speed 4 motion W8 Passat sedan. Not a very common car. Could be yours for $5500
> I want to drive one some day, but don't want to own it...
> ...


That is a very pretty Passat W8. 

A variation on an old musing: I can afford to buy this car; but I don’t think I can afford to keep it. 

:beer:


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

an auto w8 wagon 4motion 150k $3900 DON'T MIND THE CAPS LOCKS IN THE AD!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!
https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/ctd/d/farmingdale-2002-volkswagen-passat/7203312012.html


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Pretty cool first gen VW Towrag with a rare body kit. I’m honestly surprised it’s still running. These SUVs, especially early ones, were plagued with problems. Even the related Cayenne Turbos gets regularly scrapped because the juice isn’t worth the squeeze. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3316873488391773/


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

freedomgli said:


> Pretty cool first gen VW Towrag with a rare body kit. I’m honestly surprised it’s still running. These SUVs, especially early ones, were plagued with problems. Even the related Cayenne Turbos gets regularly scrapped because the juice isn’t worth the squeeze.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3316873488391773/


This has been on eBay for what feels like forever. Definitely cool looking, but meant for someone far braver than I. There is a V10 TDI on eBay as well that is quite tempting.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Wasn't someone looking for one of these recently: https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/mount-tremper-1996-audi-a6-quattro/7220429536.html

Looks like it's an Auto, but it's priced about right and would probably clean up nicely.


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

Nice Rav4
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/imperial-piece-of-sht-2005-rav4-for/7220908282.html

Have no idea what the market is on S2K, but this seems like an alright car
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/butler-2005-honda-s2000/7220853565.html

Trade yo truck for a DONK
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/pittsburgh-chevy-montecarlo/7220736874.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/d/claremont-1985-toyota-van-wagon/7220615950.html

1985 Toyota
VIN: J3TYR22VXF5073311
condition: good
cylinders: 4 cylinders
drive: rwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 132000
title status: clean
transmission: manual
type: van



















Very clean and original Toyota Van. Paint and interior extremely well kept. Garage kept. No leaks, no dash lights. Starts up immediately and runs like a clock. 3Y fuel injected engine. 5-speed manual shifts as smooth as a new vehicle.

Recently lowered on custom rear springs. Adjusted torsions up front. Custom 3-piece SSR wheels made specifically for Toyota Vans. Color matched to the original vinyl graphics. New Monroe/KYB shocks. All original parts including original wheels with new tires are included.

A/C is functional, and was recently serviced with new R-12, however during the flush the front evaporator became clogged so unfortunately only the rear A/C gets ice cold. Both heaters work perfectly.

There are a two dings. One on the passenger door and one on the rear hatch. Also, the front floor carpet is missing. I planned on fixing all of this, but I need to make room for another project so I'm selling as-is.

This is my 3rd Toyovan and by far my nicest. It's very difficult to find one in this condition. Priced to sell.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

So tempting. This 2005 Mercedes-Benz CL55 is no doubt financial suicide. Would probably cost $6k a year in maintenance alone. But it’s just so nice. The color combo. The wheels. I love it. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3713510815328576/


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Two door diesel manual Range Rover Classic.

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/cockeysville-1991-range-rover-classic-2/7218567254.html


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

burgerbob said:


> This has been on eBay for what feels like forever. Definitely cool looking, but meant for someone far braver than I. There is a V10 TDI on eBay as well that is quite tempting.


My wife worked with a colleague that had a first generation. VW took it back because it had so many problems.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

burgerbob said:


> This has been on eBay for what feels like forever. Definitely cool looking, but meant for someone far braver than I. There is a V10 TDI on eBay as well that is quite tempting.


There is one I saw on the TDI swap group. It supposedly needs turbos, but it's only $3000. That's another one that I would love to drive, but not sure if I would want to own one... Maybe some day I'll get one to fix up nice, then sell. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

A clean looking E30 for only 1800$: https://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/d/new-brunswick-318i-bmw/7220956709.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

1993 Honda Del Sol SI 86,400 Miles - $5,900
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/antioch-1993-honda-del-sol-si-miles/7221495603.html











Considering a similar car sold on BaT for $20K I'd call this a good deal. Yes the other car was manual and only had 38K so clearly more desirable, but this car makes up for that by being $14,000 less.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-honda-civic-del-sol-si/


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/636340060383370/
1977 Toyota celica GT 12k miles.
Price not listed









Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

r_fostoria said:


> Two door diesel manual Range Rover Classic.
> 
> https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/cockeysville-1991-range-rover-classic-2/7218567254.html


Now there's something I'd buy!


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/636340060383370/
> 1977 Toyota celica GT 12k miles.
> Price not listed
> 
> ...


Facebook marketplace is garbage. Their pricing structure is so stupid.


----------



## vr6fanboy (Nov 17, 2015)

*1999 Volkswagon Jetta Roadster*

https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/d/westbrook-1999-volkswagon-jetta-roadster/7208251889.html


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

vr6fanboy said:


> https://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/d/westbrook-1999-volkswagon-jetta-roadster/7208251889.html


I've seen one other of those for sale, and it was even less finished. I wondered what it would look like when it was done. I believe that is a Smyth kit? Their ute kits are much more popular. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6fanboy (Nov 17, 2015)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> I've seen one other of those for sale, and it was even less finished. I wondered what it would look like when it was done. I believe that is a Smyth kit? Their ute kits are much more popular.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


i have no clue...i always browse vr6s on craiglist or facebook market and i saw this pop up im like a jetta roadster??????? i did notice he used cobalt coupe tail lights though LOL


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

vr6fanboy said:


> i have no clue...i always browse vr6s on craiglist or facebook market and i saw this pop up im like a jetta roadster??????? i did notice he used cobalt coupe tail lights though LOL


https://www.smythkitcars.com/gallery
Some day I want to do one of their ute projects with a built TDI...

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6fanboy (Nov 17, 2015)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://www.smythkitcars.com/gallery
> Some day I want to do one of their ute projects with a built TDI...
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


thats pretty dope


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Where else but Maine could you find this gem? :laugh: 

"Interior does not smell good" 










https://maine.craigslist.org/cto/d/bath-lobstermobile/7221257679.html


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleJB said:


> "Interior does not smell good"


I literally Lol'd


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> Where else but Maine could you find this gem? :laugh:
> 
> "Interior does not smell good"
> 
> ...


Already removed. 
That's why posting more pics/text from the ad is good.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2746034982303690/










This CC VR6 could have been nice but sadly is busted. The drivers side exterior looks good from 10ft away. Seats and most of interior look nice. But clear coat is peeling on passenger side. Rust on passenger doors. Interior headliner sagging. Mandatory CEL illumination. How do cars end up in such rough shape in such short time? Sunroof drains clogged? Pressure washer gone wrong? 10 years old doesn’t seem that old to me.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2746034982303690/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sagging headliner, surely a leaky sunroof.

Rust and peeling clearcoat on passenger side, surely a shoddy body shop repair from an accident.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Already removed.
> That's why posting more pics/text from the ad is good.




Oh how I'd love to do a cross country road trip in this lobster. Quick google search brought up more info...



> Ah, Craigslist. The home of the great deals, questionable items, apartments, missed connections, and so much more. With everything they have to offer, this Volkswagen Beetle may take the cake for the most unique item and at the very least, the most unique automobile.
> 
> The 2001 VW Beetle is known for being the auto-mascot for the Maine Maritime Museum who lovingly call it the Lobstermobile. At nearly 20 years of age, the "bug" needs a little TLC.
> 
> ...


https://wjbq.com/unique-maine-lobster-beetle-could-be-yours/


----------



## dk5_gti (Feb 22, 2012)

The roadster posted above is indeed a Smyth kit. I believe they discontinued it when they came out with their ute kit. 


https://www.carscoops.com/2013/04/recycle-your-vw-jetta-mk4-into-mid/


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

simple said:


> Facebook marketplace is garbage. Their pricing structure is so stupid.


it is but unfortunately that's where the vast majority of private sale car listings have moved to, since craigslist charges for listings now... when I sold my matrix I couldn't even select the right options, the listing was bugged and I couldn't select manual transmission. It seems like almost every matrix is incorrectly labelled on marketplace, which makes finding another XRS a real pain in the ass. So many things are mislabelled and they force you to price it within a certain number that they deem fit, despite cars like that celica obviously being worth more than what a beat up rusted out celica would be worth...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Already removed.
> That's why posting more pics/text from the ad is good.


Bummer, it was there this morning. I'll quote the text from now on.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Veedubgti said:


> Sagging headliner, surely a leaky sunroof.
> 
> Rust and peeling clearcoat on passenger side, surely a shoddy body shop repair from an accident.


I’m sure it could be saved but at this point it looks like an over-priced parts car to me. Water damage leads to mold and electrical faults. If the crash repairs were done poorly and failed, what else is lurking?


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

Not sure if this is worth the whole link as there are no photos but... For just $25,000, you can go to court. 

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/hunker-buyer-beware-1970-dodge-dart/7222620273.html


> This 1970 Black Dodge Dart Swinger 340 6 Pack 4 Speed Car, may cause you to file a lawsuit in order to get your money back upon the car being impounded. Upon a full discloser to a new state inspection, the vin numbers of the car are not correct to the title. It was wrecked and reconstructed with another car that was not disclosed to PA inspection or BMV. Obtaining a clear title and inspection behind withholding material evidence is fraud. Unfortunately, the original owner has past away and therefore cannot show up in court to help you produce any evidence to verify false vin numbers, resulting in the car not being released from impound.



New ride of the Dart's original owner..
https://flic.kr/p/2k1FZss https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/homestead-ford-mercury-from-japan/7222505300.html


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2746034982303690/
> 
> This CC VR6 could have been nice but sadly is busted. The drivers side exterior looks good from 10ft away. Seats and most of interior look nice. But clear coat is peeling on passenger side. Rust on passenger doors. Interior headliner sagging. Mandatory CEL illumination. How do cars end up in such rough shape in such short time? Sunroof drains clogged? Pressure washer gone wrong? 10 years old doesn’t seem that old to me.


As a side note... I don't see many CCs with a sunroof. I was beginning to wonder if they were even available with a sunroof. Maybe it was a VR6 only thing?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Rare color for these, and very rare 6spd manual. Not bad looking for $3500. We owned a '08 6spd (ad says 5spd - doesn't compute) for a few years and it was a good car.- think "GTI XL". Also says leather, but the Komfort level came with pleather. 




























https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/d/hooksett-2008-vw-passat-20-turbo/7222401540.html



Ad said:


> _
> Loaded, leather, 157k
> 2.0 turbo
> 5 speed
> ...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3446245458773529
'94 ford aspire with ONLY 54K MILES. probably the nicest ford aspire left in existence, even with the horrible paintjob...
only 3 grand for this abomination of a vehicle that is somehow still on the road in 2020. the seller's description is laughable. WHO asked for this? lol










https://imgur.com/a/lth2bnj

honestly I'm kind of pissed tehy painted over the beautiful fuschia color it was, given they said it's a one owner car, I'm betting the ******* dealer painted it so it wouldn't be pink.


----------



## focalBlur (Dec 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3446245458773529
> '94 ford aspire with ONLY 54K MILES. probably the nicest ford aspire left in existence, even with the horrible paintjob...
> only 3 grand for this abomination of a vehicle that is somehow still on the road in 2020. the seller's description is laughable. WHO asked for this? lol
> 
> ...


I learned to drive a manual in one of those. I think my father only paid $4,500 for it brand new in 1995. It died at 55k miles due to the firewall failing

List of optional features it did not have:
No power windows or locks
AM/FM radio but no CD or tape
No rear wiper
No rear defrost 
No A/C
Only gauges were speedo, temp and fuel gauges
Top speed was 78mph and it took a lot to get there
EDIT: forgot no power steering either and it only had an 8 gallon tank of I remember correctly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

focalBlur said:


> I learned to drive a manual in one of those. I think my father only paid $4,500 for it brand new in 1995. It died at 55k miles due to the firewall failing
> 
> List of optional features it did not have:
> No power windows or locks
> ...


The Aspire was a weird car at the time.
It was just $1200 less than the base Escort, and the Escort even in base form was a much better car.
29 versus 33 combined EPA MPG estimates too.
So it's not like the Aspire was paying for itself at the tank.
It probably was supposed to be even cheaper, but IIRC there was a lot of crazy stuff happening in the pacific rim economies at the time.
The South Korean won may have spiked on world values for some reason.
.
.
.
And I learned to drive in an early 80s tin box that didn't even have power steering.:beer: (Mazda GLC)


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Garbage like this is why I hate Facebook Marketplace. But that seems to be where many used car sellers have migrated from CL. For the price I was expecting a salvage title. But I’m not quite sure what to make of the seller’s description. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3400644950004597/



> 2006 Porsche 911 Carrera
> $23,400
> Driven 28,871 miles
> Manual Transmission
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That VR6 Jetta kit that make it a four seater Lotus Elan is bizarre.
I mean.. stylistically it actually looks pretty good, especially for a kit.
But why not just VR6 swap a Cabriolet versus taking a Jetta and converting to a convertible (with probably horrible crash safety and chassis stiffness- two things that made the Jetta actually better than other cars at the time)?
.
.
.
That fact that Dodge made this basic truck for so long kind of makes the later ones interesting imo.
You get electronic fuel injection and rear ABS.
I wonder how hard it would be to swap the front to make it look like a classic D150.
.
https://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/d/newport-1991-dodge-d150-4x4/7223103543.html

1991 Dodge D150 4x4 - $6,500 (Newport)

1991 dodge ram d150
condition: excellent
cylinders: 8 cylinders
drive: 4wd
fuel: gas
odometer: 118000
paint color: silver
size: full-size
title status: clean
transmission: manual
type: truck

1991 Dodge D150 LE 4x4. 5.2 v8. This is a rare factory configuration truck. The interior is fully loaded with power windows, power locks, power mirrors, cruise control (not currently working), original AM/FM cassette player stereo, cold a.c. and hot heat. Underneath, it has straight axles front and rear, leaf springs on all 4 corners, and the beefy 4 speed manual trans with straight cut gears. Runs and drives almost like new. No rust anywhere. Tool box pictured doesn't come with, but I have another I will include. Also have new shocks I'll include if I don't install them first. It's not perfect and has a flaw here and there, but I haven't seen another like it in this condition. Only selling because I bought it to drive to work, and its just to nice to sit on construction sites. $6,500obo, or possible trade for a Tacoma or other 4x4s. Text preferred


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Single cab long bed, it's a relic of a lost era


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> That fact that Dodge made this basic truck for so long kind of makes the later ones interesting imo.
> You get electronic fuel injection and rear ABS.
> I wonder how hard it would be to swap the front to make it look like a classic D150.


My neighbor has one. Not sure what model year but it’s carbureted. It’s better than my friend’s 1976 Ford F100 Explorer, but not by much. It’s very much an old school utilitarian pickup truck. 55mph feels like 100mph. Rough ride. I’m super grateful when he helps me out as I don’t have a truck myself. But if it was my money buying an old pickup, I’d much rather have a 2WD Chevy Silverado.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

beefjerky said:


> Single cab long bed, it's a relic of a lost era


My dad bought a new Chevy Silverado C1500 in this standard cab 8’ bed configuration in ‘84, ‘87, ‘91 and ‘96. My favorite was probably the ‘91. You’re right not many trucks sold in this config today.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

beefjerky said:


> Single cab long bed, it's a relic of a lost era


My RCLB 88 F150 is still sitting at my old house.
But it's gone very rusty around the windows (looks like old bad paintjob) and is 2wd and needs some tranny/clutch/ignition work.
I did enjoy that 5 speed man + 300 6 for the ten years I drove it (was a $2500 truck).
18 mpg on the highway.
Such a great combo in a not too heavy version of the truck.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> My neighbor has one. Not sure what model year but it’s carbureted. It’s better than my friend’s 1976 Ford F100 Explorer, but not by much. It’s very much an old school utilitarian pickup truck. 55mph feels like 100mph. Rough ride. I’m super grateful when he helps me out as I don’t have a truck myself. But if it was my money buying an old pickup, I’d much rather have a 2WD Chevy Silverado.


My dad's dad had a green 76 4x4 manual that literally sounded like a tractor- zero sound deadening + gear whine out the yazoo.
Thing would not die though even though he only used it as a farm truck.
Note even a base work truck F150 or C10 from that era was similar (depending on age/condition).
The 80's brought much nicer truck interiors and actual sound deadening.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

looks sweet, kinda pricey 
https://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/cto/d/west-new-york-1992-mercedes-300te/7222990364.html

























for a bit more you could have this instead
https://altoona.craigslist.org/ctd/d/tire-hill-1969-chevrolet-chevelle/7221711870.html

















or for much less you could have this future radwood classic 
https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/blairstown-1986-nissan-sentra-dx-wagon/7220002177.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

beefjerky said:


> Single cab long bed, it's a relic of a lost era


Yup, you don't see those too often now.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Put it in H!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1940815082902284/permalink/2698183090498809/?sale_post_id=2698183090498809


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

joedubbs said:


> or for much less you could have this future radwood classic
> https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/blairstown-1986-nissan-sentra-dx-wagon/7220002177.html


I actually test drive one just like that but red and auto back in the late 80s. :beer:
Did not buy though- I wanted a manual.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> Put it in H!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1940815082902284/permalink/2698183090498809/?sale_post_id=2698183090498809


Made in a country that no longer exists! :thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> Put it in H!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1940815082902284/permalink/2698183090498809/?sale_post_id=2698183090498809


From one of my most favorite Simpsons episodes


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This will probably sell *today*.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/814264152673277/

2004 Honda Civic Si Hatchback 2D
$4,850
Vehicles
Listed 14 hours ago in Indianapolis, IN
About This Vehicle
Driven 133,000 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: Silver · Interior color: Black
Fuel type: Gasoline
22.0 MPG city · 28.0 MPG highway · 25.0 MPG combined
Seller's description
Unfortunately its time to sell my EP3 Civic Si. This has been an amazing car and I just put brand new Pirelli tires on it in August less than 1,500 miles ago. Before me, the car was owned by a woman who worked at a Honda dealership, so all service has been done and only with Honda parts.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Love these cars. Top 5 seats of all time. Some will argue the auto is better suited to the highway cruiser character of this car but they’d be wrong. The manual is just so cool. Green is an acquired taste. And ownership these days one must be brave and handy DIY and have a backup car. 

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/clifton-1994-saab-9000-aero/7219211137.html





















> 1994 Saab 9000 Aero - $3,750 (Fairfax Station)
> 
> Nice clean example. Never abused. Leather recaro seats in good shape for age. No rips or tears.
> 
> ...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> This will probably sell *today*.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/814264152673277/
> 
> ...


This is exactly the kind of EP3 Civic Si hatch I’m looking for... next spring. It’d be a total waste to get one now as I’m still 8k miles under my lease mileage allowance on the Alfa. The only thing I don’t like is the fact it’s from Indiana, which is firmly in the rust belt. I’d happily pay $6000 for that car if it came from Virginia or a southern state with fewer rust issues.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

A friend in Indy is trying to get ahold of that EP3 SI guy.
No avail.
Maybe a scammer?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Helping out a fellow enthusiast as he is too new to post photos. I stopped a few weeks ago and checked the car out. I decided I have too many projects to take on another but it is in good shape and the '87 Wolfsburg 2 Door is a rare car. 

This car appears to be almost completely original but missing the P-Slot wheels it would have come with and the owner has added a "big bumper" to the front. I know from experience that with some elbow grease the door cards and seats could be brought back to a much nicer condition. 

Here are the photos :














































Owner has done quite a bit of work already including:
- Brakes
- Suspension
- Brake lines 
- Exhaust 
- Other things I am probably forgetting. 

Car runs and drives. Claimed 85k original miles on 8V. 5spd manual, grey interior, black headliner. Owner is looking for $3k. Car is located in Lewiston, ME. 

Please PM me if interested and I can get you in touch with the seller for more details. He is going to post a CL ad as well and I will edit this post with a link for more info and pictures. 

Again - this is not my vehicle.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


>


Man, I need to swing my CIS fuel meter from the driver side to the passenger side. Is he parting the car? :laugh:

Any detail on which 1.8l version that is?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> This is exactly the kind of EP3 Civic Si hatch I’m looking for... next spring. It’d be a total waste to get one now as I’m still 8k miles under my lease mileage allowance on the Alfa. The only thing I don’t like is the fact it’s from Indiana, which is firmly in the rust belt. I’d happily pay $6000 for that car if it came from Virginia or a southern state with fewer rust issues.


*Update for anybody interested in the EP3 Civic Si I posted.*
A friend there just went and test drove it (note he has a low mile one owner boring 04 Civic sedan he bought from senior woman to use as daily):



That Guy said:


> I went and saw it and drove it. Not mint. Both front seats worn, steering wheel worn, corrosion under the hood. Bumpers had some damage. Other weird stuff. Drove great. Guy wouldn't budge on price though. Kinda sad. Would be great daily if I didn't have my civic.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Man, I need to swing my CIS fuel meter from the driver side to the passenger side. Is he parting the car? :laugh:
> 
> Any detail on which 1.8l version that is?


Ha, no he isn't. And unfortunately no I'm not sure. Just the messenger.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Man, I need to swing my CIS fuel meter from the driver side to the passenger side. Is he parting the car?
> 
> Any detail on which 1.8l version that is?


Do you need an intake manifold? I've got one if that what you're looking for.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

dviking mk2 said:


> Do you need an intake manifold? I've got one if that what you're looking for.


Thanks for the offer, I already have the intake manifold. Looking for the bits to fit the CIS fuel meter.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Thanks for the offer, I already have the intake manifold. Looking for the bits to fit the CIS fuel meter.


What do you need Marc? There’s a MK2 8v gti with CIS at my local JY


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> *Update for anybody interested in the EP3 Civic Si I posted.*
> A friend there just went and test drove it (note he has a low mile one owner boring 04 Civic sedan he bought from senior woman to use as daily):


lol, and you guys all wonder why I had so much trouble finding a car :laugh:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Callaway Porsche 944 turbo track car


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Pretty damn impressive for a number of reasons. First, it’s a 4th gen Supra. Second, it looks good. Third, it’s N/A that was 2JZGTE swapped. Fourth, they want >$60k. Fifth, the chassis has over 300k miles! Golden era Toyota reliability. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2792150294221553/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

$5000 Phaeton with mismatched aftermarket wheels, 180K, 9 previous owners, from a dealership with only 3.2 stars out of 5. What could go wrong? 

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/750935422/overview/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> $5000 Phaeton with mismatched aftermarket wheels, 180K, 9 previous owners, from a dealership with only 3.2 stars out of 5. What could go wrong?


Just submitted my credit app. Thanks for posting. 2020 hasn't been enough of a dumpster fire, so I figure why not. :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> $5000 Phaeton with mismatched aftermarket wheels, 180K, 9 previous owners, from a dealership with only 3.2 stars out of 5. What could go wrong?
> 
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/750935422/overview/


Absolutely everything.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Just submitted my credit app. Thanks for posting. 2020 hasn't been enough of a dumpster fire, so I figure why not. :laugh:


I hope you choose the 60 month option. Also spring for the undercoating; it's a luxury car forgoodnesssake.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> $5000 Phaeton with mismatched aftermarket wheels, 180K, 9 previous owners, from a dealership with only 3.2 stars out of 5. What could go wrong?
> 
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/750935422/overview/


Pffft! Only a V8. Should have been a W12. 50% more to go wrong on that.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I hope you choose the 60 month option. Also spring for the undercoating; it's a luxury car forgoodnesssake.


Yes they are offering 60mos for only 17%APR . Signing the papers on Friday. I'll start a thread. :laugh:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> $5000 Phaeton with mismatched aftermarket wheels, 180K, 9 previous owners, from a dealership with only 3.2 stars out of 5. What could go wrong?
> 
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/750935422/overview/


What's the limit on LeMons cars these days? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Absolutely everything.


****ing do it. Now. Go.


Edit: no bull****, I think I have a chrome set of 22s that were made for the Pheaton laying around that you could stunt with.


----------



## supercolin (Oct 22, 2010)

Every now and again I like to just sort by "manual transmission" and "by owner" on Craigslist and see what happens. Found this clean 128i. Now I'm trying to figure out how I can come up with $7k, lol.

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/oxnard-2008-bmw-128i/7224100189.html



> Its time to sell our 3rd car. We Don't really have room To store it inside anymore and doesn't get driven to much lately. Not accepting offers of 5k or 6k or 6.5k thank you for the offers thought. 7k is as low as we will go.
> 
> 2008 Bmw 128i
> Clean title
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Yup. It's for sale.

https://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/d/hereford-the-wedge-custom-car/7224663273.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yup. It's for sale.
> 
> https://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/d/hereford-the-wedge-custom-car/7224663273.html



Someone tweet this to Elon. Clearly he needs to buy it up before the owner realizes that Tesla copied their design and they sue Tesla.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yup. It's for sale.
> 
> https://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/d/hereford-the-wedge-custom-car/7224663273.html


Needs to be painted to resemble a cheese wedge.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I think that thing is wider than it is long. I'm sure it's super stable and non-sketchy to drive.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

I wonder what kind of pedestrian impact safety standards were incorporated into that front end?

Should have taken a cue from the Guillotine and angled the front edge so it slices instead of chops. :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> I wonder what kind of pedestrian impact safety standards were incorporated into that front end?
> 
> Should have taken a cue from the Guillotine and angled the front edge so it slices instead of chops. :thumbup:


Probably still safer than a Type 1 VW. :beer:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yup. It's for sale.
> 
> https://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/d/hereford-the-wedge-custom-car/7224663273.html


dude just casually drove this for 5000 miles? that does not look comfortable or stable enough for 50 miles


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Lucian1988 said:


> dude just casually drove this for 5000 miles? that does not look comfortable or stable enough for 50 miles


I'm curious of how it steers with that solid side panel on the front


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

veedubman72 said:


> I'm curious of how it steers with that solid side panel on the front


I'm curious as to how the cooling system works. Not seeing any ductwork or anything allowing fresh air into the engine bay.  

Guy has some balls to take that thing on a 5k mile road trip. Most TCLers start a thread about what emergency supplies they need on a 500mi trip in a three year old car. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yup. It's for sale.
> 
> https://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/d/hereford-the-wedge-custom-car/7224663273.html


It could be a ground support vehicle. Or a practice target.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

I went back and looked at the full ad in the link. I guess the first picture was deceiving. The wheels are fairly in board from that panel. My only thought on engine cooling is that the air comes up from the bottom and out the small back vent between the taillights. Sketchy AF


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> I went back and looked at the full ad in the link. I guess the first picture was deceiving. The wheels are fairly in board from that panel. My only thought on engine cooling is that the air comes up from the bottom and out the small back vent between the taillights. Sketchy AF


It has patented UnderSuck[SUP]®[/SUP] Technology.

_The Wedge: It Sucks the Road!_


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

r_fostoria said:


> It has patented UnderSuck[SUP]®[/SUP] Technology.
> 
> _The Wedge: It Sucks the Road!_


FIFY "The Wedge: On the road, it sucks!"


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> FIFY "The Wedge: On the road, it sucks!"


:laugh:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Yes, yes, I know, salvage title. Still quite nice.

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/antelope-bmw-e46-325i-wagon-touring/7220930822.html

Only one pic in the ad, more in the Google Photos link.












> BMW E46 325i Wagon/Touring Topaz Blue M3 Parts + ZHP 6 Speed Manual - $10,500 (Sacramento)
> 
> For sale is my 2003 E46 325i M54 Station Wagon RWD, bought the car 6 years ago and what started to be a 325i automatic is now a manual 330 wagon with M3 parts. Pretty much all it needs is an S54 Engine or keep it as is.
> 
> ...


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

VadGTI said:


> zhp wagon


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

beefjerky said:


>


:heart:



> - car has rebuilt title or salvage title - paint is original all around aside from the hood and bumper. i got the car 6 years ago like this and was told by previous owner that he bought it from a dealer who sells salvage cars.
> - 17 year old car so expect scratches, dings, dents but nothing too serious. Paint is very good and no fading or clear coat peeling.


I ran the VIN and found this VIN report abstract, the car looks silver in the pictures...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

thegave said:


> :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> I ran the VIN and found this VIN report abstract, the car looks silver in the pictures...


They sure do, but that site looks a little sketchy. 

Shouldn't be too difficult for someone in person to verify whether it is a respray or not.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

This one has it all for overlanding except for a stove to cook your poop
Manuel
AWD
Roof top tent
Roof rack
Ladder

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/d/baltimore-honda-element-camper/7210928758.html


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> They sure do, but that site looks a little sketchy.
> 
> Shouldn't be too difficult for someone in person to verify whether it is a respray or not.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

thegave said:


> :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> I ran the VIN and found this VIN report abstract, the car looks silver in the pictures...


It was.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Sonderwunsch said:


>


Exterior respray, maybe? Color change? Zero chance.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

GolfTango said:


> It was.


that's literally a different VIN....


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

elite.mafia said:


> that's literally a different VIN....












I picked it up from this post, my bad.



thegave said:


> I ran the VIN and found this VIN report abstract, the car looks silver in the pictures...


----------



## zmt2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stromaluski said:


> Exterior respray, maybe? Color change? Zero chance.


someone's trying really hard if they replaced the color code sticker too (also not enough buildup around the stamped #s on the strut mount)

- - - Updated - - -



elite.mafia said:


> that's literally a different VIN....


also that


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

thegave said:


> :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> I ran the VIN and found this VIN report abstract, the car looks silver in the pictures...


This is the wrong VIN as well guys what VIN are you even running?!?!?


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)




----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

elite.mafia said:


> This is the wrong VIN as well guys what VIN are you even running?!?!?


I pulled it off the windshield picture seller posted in his google album. GolfTango then ran what I had reported. Guess I misread it.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

thegave said:


> I pulled it off the windshield picture seller posted in his google album. GolfTango then ran what I had reported. Guess I misread it.


Strange, what are the odds that this is also a salvage title... and basically same spec... except the color


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Seems like a reasonably priced '84 928S with 5Spd Manual - $10,995





















CL Ad said:


> 1984 Porsche 928S Rare 5speed Manual Iris blue/blue leather recent major service has Koni adjustable springs/H&R lowering springs/ custom exhaust/catalytic bypass / 930S steering wheel/ CUP 2 wheels / new cross directional tires / new battery/ new rebuilt original blaupunkt Monterey just needs some paint work to be perfect too many cars and winters coming drives amazing clear title/ full books set /spare/ tools/


https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/d/cohasset-porsche-928s-5sp-manual/7225661686.html


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Baltimoron said:


> This one has it all for overlanding except for a stove to cook your poop
> Manuel
> AWD
> Roof top tent
> ...


DAmn, I wish I had seen this earlier. I wonder if it's still for sale? Listing is expired.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I absolutely don’t need this car. But I want this car. It’d probably be a huge money pit based on age and mileage alone. But it’s just so damn charming. Especially for a Euro anorak like me: manual turbo wagon in bright yellow and cloth sport seats. Add S4 wheels and front bumper and it’d be money. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/363830854842044/


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Those bolsters look almost too nice... :laugh:


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

this is pretty cool

https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/d/princeton-1965-dodge-100-u/7229601141.html










https://imgur.com/a/8oYQq1J

- - - Updated - - -

also how about this 03 acura TL Type S for $1500 with only 133,500 miles. I know these have garbage transmissions but it looks fairly clean overall
https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/d/somerville-2003-acura-tl-type/7229833601.html


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> this is pretty cool
> 
> https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/d/princeton-1965-dodge-100-u/7229601141.html


A friend has one, it even does wheelies...


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

RHD first Gen RAV4

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/beverly-hills-1995-toyota-rav4-v-rhd/7227206304.html


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

kickapoo said:


> RHD first Gen RAV4
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/d/beverly-hills-1995-toyota-rav4-v-rhd/7227206304.html


12,000 miles but has a brand new clutch installed??? neat car but the price is pretty crazy, can't imagine there is much market for a right hand drive rav4 in time capsule condition. It does scream 90's though with the pin striping and interior.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

1st gen Rav4 have a cult following. Especially the 2 door.

Clutch might have been stuck from lack of use.

Fun to drop a 3sgte or beams engine in one.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

elite.mafia said:


> 12,000 miles but has a brand new clutch installed??? neat car but the price is pretty crazy, can't imagine there is much market for a right hand drive rav4 in time capsule condition. It does scream 90's though with the pin striping and interior.


Japanese import. They were pretty good cars, really go anywhere. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Japanese import. They were pretty good cars, really go anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Do these have a decent 4wd system? I notice there is some button on the dash. diff lock?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

elite.mafia said:


> Do these have a decent 4wd system? I notice there is some button on the dash. diff lock?


Early models have the All-Trac system. Personally the best AWD system I've used. Gobs of traction and very balanced. No electronic BS

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All-Trac


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Baltimoron said:


> This one has it all for overlanding except for a stove to cook your poop
> Manuel
> AWD
> Roof top tent
> ...


That is way cool. Wish I would have seen it before the posting expired.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

This dealer has to be smoking something.... $8000 firm non negotiable price on a 93 accord EX automatic... 45,000 miles
They gave it a real good detailing that's for sure... but the wheels are pretty rough, the hood is sitting at a diagonal.... given its in MA and looking at the state of the brake rotors and calipers the underside is sure to be crusty. rotors look like they might be end of life as well...
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3605175169494725/?ref=search&referral_code=undefined


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

$80k BMW Individual clown shoe 35k miles

Nice price or crack pipe?





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

thegave said:


> $80k BMW Individual clown shoe 35k miles
> 
> Nice price or crack pipe?



Not individual.

It's Jon Maddux's (sp?) LeatherZ car.

He swapped the guts with ones of a walnut extended Z3. 

Fantastic combo - but it should be priced as a 35k mi S54 Z3M which is maybe 45-55k. 

It was the inspiration for my old car:

https://www.mcoupebuyersguide.com/listing?ListingID=5203


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I really like this combo 










https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/d/appleton-1999-bmw-coupe-sunroof-delete/7227888054.html


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

hexagone said:


> It was the inspiration for my old car:
> 
> https://www.mcoupebuyersguide.com/listing?ListingID=5203


Damn this is a great interior spec. The Z4 wheel totally transforms it. This is now restarting my love for the clownshoe. Need to check that off the bucket list next...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

thegave said:


> $80k BMW Individual clown shoe 35k miles
> 
> Nice price or crack pipe?


Crack pipe. It’s cool and all. But the Z4 seats are a downgrade IMO from a collector standpoint. The faux- BMW Individual mods like the sills and Z4 seats would make more sense if it was a Z3 2.8 or 3.0i, where they’d be considered an upgrade without negatively impacting collector value. Personally I wouldn’t pay more than $50k for a S54 Z3M no matter the mileage and I sure as heck wouldn’t pay $80k for one. But I’m sure there’s someone else out there who will pay $70k if not more for this.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

It's no secret I'm drawn to cars the bulk of the enthusiast world balks at, so this post should be no different. 

Here, my friends, is a time-capsule 2001 New Beetle GLS, 2.0 5 speed with only 19,000 miles, and I freaking love it. Yes, the price is _easily_ $2000 too high, and even if the asking price was _somehow_ justifiable, the couple of flaws* it does have should have the dealership thinking twice about what they want for it. 

I've got a year and a couple of months left on the Giulia lease, and the want is strong to pick this up, hold onto it, and then daily it after turning in the Giulia. Once we're out of Covid, I'm probably only going to be in the office 1- 2 days a week, so why not stash away the money I would be spending on a car payment? I'm estimating I'll put less than 5,000 miles a year on my car post-Covid. Drop a VR6 or a 225HP TT 1.8T under the hood and keep the rest of the car bone-stock for a total sleeper. 

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ctd/d/mentor-2001-volkswagen-beetle-gls/7225544395.html


































*Inexcusable flaws for an asking price of $7000 _for a New Beetle_: rear bumper scrapes, dented running board, mismatched tires.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> *Inexcusable flaws for an asking price of $7000 _for a New Beetle_: rear bumper scrapes, dented running board, mismatched tires.



From the ad : "THIS IS ONE OF THOSE RARE FINDS. THIS CAR TRULY BELONGED TO A LITTLE OLE LADY WHO ONLY DROVE IT TO CHURCH ON SUNDAYS...HONEST !!!"

yeah sure it is, like every used car that I've literaly ever looked at, every used car ever was driven by a little old lady who only drove it to church on sunday.
If you're looking to do a swap IDK why you'd pick this particular car.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

elite.mafia said:


> From the ad : "THIS IS ONE OF THOSE RARE FINDS. THIS CAR TRULY BELONGED TO A LITTLE OLE LADY WHO ONLY DROVE IT TO CHURCH ON SUNDAYS...HONEST !!!"
> 
> yeah sure it is, like every used car that I've literaly ever looked at, every used car ever was driven by a little old lady who only drove it to church on sunday.
> If you're looking to do a swap IDK why you'd pick this particular car.


I once bought a car from an old man who only drove it to church on Sundays.
This was many years ago, in Europe of course.
The car had 10k kilometers on it, the interior was immaculate, the exterior...well...it had a few dents.

You see, he might have only driven the car to church every Sunday...but back in those days you would all go to the bar after service. :laugh:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> It's no secret I'm drawn to cars the bulk of the enthusiast world balks at, so this post should be no different.


I've seen at least two similar ultra low mileage New Beetles on FB Marketplace this last year. They seem to be unusually common time capsule cars for some reason. The ones I saw were regular market value New Beetle prices, too.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> I once bought a car from an old man who only drove it to church on Sundays.
> This was many years ago, in Europe of course.
> The car had 10k kilometers on it, the interior was immaculate, the exterior...well...it had a few dents.
> 
> You see, he might have only driven the car to church every Sunday...but back in those days you would all go to the bar after service. :laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

elite.mafia said:


> If you're looking to do a swap IDK why you'd pick this particular car.


^^


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

elite.mafia said:


> If you're looking to do a swap IDK why you'd pick this particular car.


He already explained why, because he likes what he likes. Besides, everything from this period besides your random TurboS/337/GLI/20thAE/R32 is a thrashed and heavily molested rust bucket.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's another one:

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1657149844491849/


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Not exactly Craigslist, but here's some mint Facebook Marketplace fabrication.

I've got a huge soft spot for anything Harlequin related. Certainly doesn't disappoint.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/822461291844841/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

elite.mafia said:


> If you're looking to do a swap IDK why you'd pick this particular car.


I'm not "looking to do a swap." The opposite, actually. I found a minty car, imagined myself daily-ing it, and quickly remembered the lack-of-performance of the 2.0, hence, motor swap. Nevermind that I'm not looking for anything, really. One of the "perks" (I use that term loosely) of my side hustle for this site is searching out interesting VW's for sale, so I stumble upon things like this and start dreaming (see what I mean about it being a "perk?"). 



patrikman said:


> He already explained why, because he likes what he likes. Besides, everything from this period besides your random TurboS/337/GLI/20thAE/R32 is a thrashed and heavily molested rust bucket.


EXACTLY. Thank you sir. My free time is so precious, if I were to pick up another older VW, I'd want a time capsule. Why spend years restoring a pile of yuck when you can start with something still pretty fresh? 



r_fostoria said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1657149844491849/


Dammit. Me, muttering to myself: I'mnotlooking.I'mnotlooking.I'mnotlooking.I'mnotlooking.I'mnotlooking.I'mnotlooking.I'mnotlooking.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1657149844491849/


Granted these "new" beetles are now vintage status. I bet the values of these low mileage examples will start creeping up.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

In a way, the NB interior actually looks more modern than most cars in it's class today.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> I've seen at least two similar ultra low mileage New Beetles on FB Marketplace this last year. They seem to be unusually common time capsule cars for some reason. The ones I saw were regular market value New Beetle prices, too.


I think a lot of them were really bought by older folks that wanted a "blast from the past" whether for running errands or just a boutique car that brought back nostalgia. There are definitely an inordinate amount of low mileage NB's out there and they seem to be quite a value for the price. 

I almost bought a Turbo S at one point...almost. The dash at the time was just a little too funky for me. I like these a lot more now than I did 10-15 years ago.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

My aunt bought a NB as a connection to the past a few years back. In less than 10k miles the clutch was roasted. She stopped driving it. They probably repossessed it.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> I think a lot of them were really bought by older folks that wanted a "blast from the past" whether for running errands or just a boutique car that brought back nostalgia. There are definitely an inordinate amount of low mileage NB's out there and they seem to be quite a value for the price.
> 
> I almost bought a Turbo S at one point...almost. The dash at the time was just a little too funky for me. I like these a lot more now than I did 10-15 years ago.


I've been tempted by a Turbo S twice. Both were silver :/ but the hardware is pretty good. Well, except for the window regulators and coil packs, of course. The 1.8t and 6-speed make it much more compelling, though.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> I've been tempted by a Turbo S twice. Both were silver :/ but the hardware is pretty good. Well, except for the window regulators and coil packs, of course. The 1.8t and 6-speed make it much more compelling, though.


The one I drove was dark grey and had the six speed. It was kind of a hoot to drive, but again at the time was just too much of a departure. I was in a MK4 GTI at the time also and thought I would regret losing my hatch space.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2719143728299788/

3.0 L Mercedes turbo diesel swap
700r4 rebuilt no miles with advance adapter to standard Toyota transfercase
6" Trailmaster lift kit
2" body lift
OEM Rare spare tire carrier
Not completed needs fans wired, trans lines ran. Uses a Jeep radiator all plumbed. Wiring is all tested but not permanently installed. Only has 32" tires on 10" aluminum rims. Came stock with 4:36 gears.
No rust, Moon roof does not work.
Engine only had 82,000 miles on it out of 85 300td sedan w123.
Good project for someone who is into 4WD vehicles.
Drive shafts are new but never installed them. Lost interest not a project for the novice.
Had more Pics this something really need to see in person









Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

CostcoPizza said:


> In a way, the NB interior actually looks more modern than most cars in it's class today.


They look alright at a glance, but Jesus are they creaky.

I don't know what it is about them, but all the bits inside just feel so light and airy. _Hollow_ is probably a better descriptor for them.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

2006 Dodge Charger anyone?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> I think a lot of them were really bought by older folks that wanted a "blast from the past" whether for running errands or just a boutique car that brought back nostalgia. There are definitely an inordinate amount of low mileage NB's out there and they seem to be quite a value for the price.
> 
> I almost bought a Turbo S at one point...almost. The dash at the time was just a little too funky for me. I like these a lot more now than I did 10-15 years ago.





Air and water do mix said:


> I've been tempted by a Turbo S twice. Both were silver :/ but the hardware is pretty good. Well, except for the window regulators and coil packs, of course. The 1.8t and 6-speed make it much more compelling, though.


A friend of mine has a big turbo TDI swapped Turbo S that he'd sell...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 2006 Dodge Charger anyone?


Looks nothing like a 2006 Dodge Charger.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> A friend of mine has a big turbo TDI swapped Turbo S that he'd sell...


Sounds like fun.:thumbup:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Looks nothing like a 2006 Dodge Charger.


Serious question, do these things share any parts with the actual cars they represent?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Looks nothing like a 2006 Dodge Charger.


That's what the ad says...


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

chucchinchilla said:


> Serious question, do these things share any parts with the actual cars they represent?


The name!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/842675482949939/

1981 Cadillac De Ville
$3,700










I’ve always wanted a Cadillac low rider. Not today. But someday. This car seems like a lot of fun and character for not a lot of cash.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, a Lotus for $3500.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3389250281152463/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> Wow, a Lotus for $3500.


Beat up Elan, "Blown Euros" sticker on bumper, what could possibly go wrong. :laugh:


----------



## ArmenB (Feb 8, 2002)

What's that saying about nothing being more expensive than a cheap Mercedes? Maybe that needs to be updated to a Lotus?


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

How much trouble can a 1.6 Isuzu engine from Geo Strom really cause? The rest of the car is probably crap.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

I mean, the owner’s had it for 16 years, so it hasn’t been passed around like a bong.


----------



## Pumkin (Sep 2, 2020)

1981 Honda Accord - $2,800

“TRY TO FIND A HONDA FROM THE EARLY 80's Thats not all rusted out”

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bar/d/quakertown-1981-honda-accord-custom/7223218327.html










https://images.craigslist.org/00C0C_cycjdmFLzNF_0CI0t2_600x450.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Pumkin said:


> 1981 Honda Accord - $2,800
> 
> “TRY TO FIND A HONDA FROM THE EARLY 80's Thats not all rusted out”
> 
> ...


Someone said "hold my beer". :facepalm:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

A wing car!!1!

I could sell my house and live in the trunk. :facepalm::laugh:

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/d/lincoln-bbl-speed-plymouth-superbird/7232744256.html


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Baltimoron said:


> This one has it all for overlanding except for a stove to cook your poop
> Manuel
> AWD
> Roof top tent
> ...



This one is listed again although I think $14k is a little steep. The base price for the conversion is $7000 and the ladder and Yakima rack add around $400 to that but no clue about the other accessories. There was an 06 EX AWD manual Element for sale locally that had ~120k on it for $8000 so this could be had with 50k fewer miles, a year newer, and a trim level higher for about the same price not including getting the thing to and from CA or OR to have the conversion done.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

1971 Mercedes 250C

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/austin-1971-mercedes-250c/7232796399.html


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

this guy must have just watched ironman 2. 

"Let's talk bonuses, boys and girls....

Let's begin with the custom windshield shade (sorry, didn't mean to bore you to sleep). The GROM USB3 iPhone/Android Adapter Kit with Bluetooth will come in handy (now that you're awake I'm gonna get real). The cargo area features a Hexomat liner and a retractable cover to keep out prying eyes (I need to stop wasting your time). Delivery is included within one hour of Atlanta (I get it - you want more). Listen to the rumble of the IPD performance exhaust pipe (not disco enough, huh?) The pièce de résistance is the custom painted Volvo cargo box with genuine Volvo cross bars. (tapping on the microphone) Do I still have your attention?"

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/atlanta-2005-volvo-v70-station-wagon/7232103306.html


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

kenny301 said:


> This one is listed again although I think $14k is a little steep. The base price for the conversion is $7000 and the ladder and Yakima rack add around $400 to that but no clue about the other accessories. There was an 06 EX AWD manual Element for sale locally that had ~120k on it for $8000 so this could be had with 50k fewer miles, a year newer, and a trim level higher for about the same price not including getting the thing to and from CA or OR to have the conversion done.


Yikes, that's a bit steep. We're on the verge of picking something up for family trips with our 2-year-old. I'd consider one of these for sure, but for $14k, I'd prefer fewer miles. Instead, I think we will get a 2012 or 13 Econoline E350 Extended and outfit it as we like instead.


----------



## linuxology (Mar 29, 2017)

1992 bmw 525i 50K miles . 1 owner - $11,500 (Suwanee)



https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/lawrenceville-1992-bmw-525i-50k-miles/7229352305.html


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

linuxology said:


> 1992 bmw 525i 50K miles . 1 owner - $11,500 (Suwanee)
> 
> 
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/lawrenceville-1992-bmw-525i-50k-miles/7229352305.html


Miles driven on Sundays don’t count as much as miles driven on Tuesdays


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

linuxology said:


> 1992 bmw 525i 50K miles . 1 owner - $11,500 (Suwanee)
> 
> 
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/d/lawrenceville-1992-bmw-525i-50k-miles/7229352305.html


And it's "impecabil"and prestine! Maybe some spell check is needed... 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

It's so gray...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

That 5 series definitely appears super clean, if not boring. Was this the bottom of the 5 series barrel in terms of models? Seems so spartan inside, especially that area around the shifter.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> That 5 series definitely appears super clean, if not boring. Was this the bottom of the 5 series barrel in terms of models? Seems so spartan inside, especially that area around the shifter.


In the US it would have been the bottom model. In Europe and other parts of the world, you could get a 520i with a 6 cylinder engine or a 518i with a 4 cylinder engine.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Anybody looking for a fixer upper Boxster S? $6k

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/vienna-2000-porsche-boxster/7233250358.html












ad said:


> I'm selling my trustworthy Boxster S so someone else with the energy can bring it back to the shape it deserves. I've owned and driven the car dayli for just over a year and changed the following:
> - Alternator
> - Clutch Master- and Slave cylinder
> - Brake pads on all four wheels
> ...


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Chiropractor JW said:


> Miles driven on Sundays don’t count as much as miles driven on Tuesdays


:laugh:



BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> And it's "impecabil"and prestine! Maybe some spell check is needed...
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk





r_fostoria said:


> It's so gray...





UncleJB said:


> That 5 series definitely appears super clean, if not boring. Was this the bottom of the 5 series barrel in terms of models? Seems so spartan inside, especially that area around the shifter.


I chatted with that seller a bit a couple months ago, as I love early E34s and it's rather tough to find a good one. He originally had it listed for $10k, then raised it to $11.5k. I asked him why and he said to fend off lowballers. :laugh: I offered him $8500...and yes, least desirable model in the US.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

I've never seen these before- 1982 Honda Prelude Convertible. For $12.5k!!

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/austin-1982prelude-convertible/7233045149.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Money pit? Yes, but at $10,000 for a Cornice coupe in an attractive color combo you gotta admit it's tempting.










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/hayward-1973-rolls-royce-corniche/7221460554.html


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

2 doors said:


> Anybody looking for a fixer upper Boxster S? $6k
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/vienna-2000-porsche-boxster/7233250358.html


I could get on board with that except for the lack of second gear. Everything else isn't a big deal. I suppose you could get lucky and find out it's something weird with the shifter mechanism.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

2 doors said:


> Anybody looking for a fixer upper Boxster S? $6k


There is nothing cheap about this car. That Getrag gearbox has a detent issue that, if not caught early and replaced with an aftermarket kit that overselects the second gear cluster, will require a full rebuild--it sounds like this car needs that now. It's very rare that a 986 doesn't need a comprehensive suspension refresh by 80k miles. I also don't see the RMS, AOS, and other typical issues having been addressed here.

Even DIY'ing everything, with a used gearbox with DIY install of the detent overselection kit, you'd be looking at $6000 in parts/paint to make this car right at least.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Nealric said:


> I could get on board with that except for the lack of second gear. Everything else isn't a big deal. I suppose you could get lucky and find out it's something weird with the shifter mechanism.


Unfortunately it won't be. It needs a gearbox. And I'd be leery of any used 6spd that didn't come from a car I drove personally to ascertain whether the gearbox doesn't have the grind/pop-out issue.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Numbersix said:


> Unfortunately it won't be. It needs a gearbox. And I'd be leery of any used 6spd that didn't come from a car I drove personally to ascertain whether the gearbox doesn't have the grind/pop-out issue.


Most likely. I suppose you could take it on if you were up for cracking open the gear box and working on it yourself.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

2 doors said:


> Anybody looking for a fixer upper Boxster S? $6k
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/vienna-2000-porsche-boxster/7233250358.html


A perfect definition of a wheeler dealers car.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> And it's "impecabil"and prestine! Maybe some spell check is needed...
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


:laugh:

I also love how people announce they've "decided to sell"... it's like the world has been waiting with bated breath for them to finally make the move.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

chucchinchilla said:


> Money pit? Yes, but at $10,000 for a Cornice coupe in an attractive color combo you gotta admit it's tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


missing a lot of glass, probably been sitting outside for a while. Doubt the interior smells very good.... junk in my eyes. Paint looks ruined so the color is a bit irrelevant


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

elite.mafia said:


> missing a lot of glass, probably been sitting outside for a while. Doubt the interior smells very good.... junk in my eyes. Paint looks ruined so the color is a bit irrelevant


That entire Rolls is ruined. I can only imagine the horrors that lie underneath having sat outside like that.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

27k Miles









Check out this 1991 AM General Hmmwv for $26000 on OfferUp https://offerup.co/d26H8gAAybb

6.5 Liter 4 speed Diesel. Street legal, clean title and very fast. Can cruise comfortably at 70 mph. Well taken care of. It has a civilian tow hitch with army to civilian connections. It also has two 12 volt DC cigarette lighter plugs and a sound system. Always garaged!


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

1940 Ford Tudor $21,900










This beautiful 1940 Ford Deluxe 2 door sedan had a frame off restoration 6 years ago, every bolt, nut and washer are original ford parts, all steel. Rebuilt original 239cid Ford flathead 100hp engine, rebuilt original Ford 3 on the tree, 3 speed manual transmission, rebuilt original Ford rear end, manual steering and brakes, new electric fuel pump, 6 volt system, new steel radial tires, beauty rings and extra center caps. Original styled tan cloth interior, painted wood grain window trim, original heater under dash, original Ford clock converted to batteries, original ford radio, factory rear windows roll down and slide back, full spare tire. Please call or email for location of vehicle. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2496458353699580


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Not CL but our own VW Classifieds. I have been trying to figure out how to snatch this up as it is about a 7 hour drive each way. I can't make it happen but maybe someone else can. Seller seems like he is ready to accept any type of reasonable offer under $2k. He also recently addressed all of the issues he describes in his OP. 



















https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9429131-1988-Jetta-Wolfsburg-Black-5-speed


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

2 doors said:


> Anybody looking for a fixer upper Boxster S? $6k
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/d/vienna-2000-porsche-boxster/7233250358.html


that was deleted quickly... shame, would have been a fun project


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

Iroczgirl said:


> That entire Rolls is ruined. I can only imagine the horrors that lie underneath having sat outside like that.


I couldn't agree more! If you read the ad though, it's like the guy is talking about a whole other car. Original interior! Wood refinished!! No blemishes on the paint!! :what::laugh::laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> I chatted with that seller a bit a couple months ago, as I love early E34s and it's rather tough to find a good one. He originally had it listed for $10k, then raised it to $11.5k. I asked him why and he said to fend off lowballers. :laugh: I offered him $8500...and yes, least desirable model in the US.


I have to say I actually like it for a poverty spec Bimmer. That era of 5-series has always been a favorite.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*2008 Chevrolet HHR Panel*



https://stlouis.craigslist.org/ctd/d/nixa-2008-chevrolet-hhr-panel-2lt-auto/7233644242.html










Rear seats! Might feel just a bit claustrophobic though. 












> 2008 CHEVROLET HHR PANEL 2LT
> 
> LOADED WITH OPTIONS
> 
> ...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Buickboy92 said:


> https://stlouis.craigslist.org/ctd/d/nixa-2008-chevrolet-hhr-panel-2lt-auto/7233644242.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That needs the HHR SS turbo motor and as many 12” subwoofers and amps you can fit in the back.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

freedomgli said:


> That needs the HHR SS turbo motor and as many 12” subwoofers and amps you can fit in the back.


I did a quick image search, and surprisingly there are a lot of HHRs with custom sound systems. I only thought it was just PT Cruisers. :laugh:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Buickboy92 said:


> https://stlouis.craigslist.org/ctd/d/nixa-2008-chevrolet-hhr-panel-2lt-auto/7233644242.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this :heart:


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Ain't she a fu*kin beaut.

Still yet to see one in person, but just wow.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/314453809821049/?ref=search&referral_code=undefined


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Ain't she a fu*kin beaut.
> 
> Still yet to see one in person, but just wow.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/314453809821049/?ref=search&referral_code=undefined





> ...been in storage for 2 years...


That's a beautiful storage unit......


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

thegave said:


> That's a beautiful storage unit......


Heheheh, was thinking the same thing as well.

It's a nice structure for sure. Curious to see what's beyond the camera's vision


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

20VT*J4 said:


> I couldn't agree more! If you read the ad though, it's like the guy is talking about a whole other car. Original interior! Wood refinished!! No blemishes on the paint!! :what::laugh::laugh:


You're right! I think the seller wears rose tinted glasses.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Ain't she a fu*kin beaut.
> 
> Still yet to see one in person, but just wow.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/314453809821049/?ref=search&referral_code=undefined


My neighbor down the street has an all original orange one for sale for $4000. I checked it out and sat in it. Pretty neat little car. :thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I looked at one in college, it was only $1100 but the winters and farm field of IL hadn't been kind. Too back because it was is good shape aside from rust, but no way could I finagle working on something that far gone.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

for 4K, I'd definitely consider the little SAAB.

Hell, even a rusty one for 1K would deserve a proper look around. [Thumbs]


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

Talk about a steal! I've always liked these cars, and for $1,500... I'm tempted. 








1998 Lincoln MK8 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Very reliable car. Exterior color ivory pearl. Interior ivory. Leather seats. 300 horsepower. Moon...



pittsburgh.craigslist.org


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

burgerbob said:


> Talk about a steal! I've always liked these cars, and for $1,500... I'm tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neat, definitely don't see those every day. looks to be in decent shape, seats are a bit rough but not bad. Wonder how it is mechanically.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

elite.mafia said:


> neat, definitely don't see those every day. looks to be in decent shape, seats are a bit rough but not bad. *Wonder how it is mechanically.*


Since we can see wheel gap, I'm guessing it's sitting on jack stands.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

StressStrain said:


> Since we can see wheel gap, I'm guessing it's sitting on jack stands.


huh


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

1985 Ae86



> Gonna try this again.. car needs nothing except a driver with balls big enough to rip it. Ive put alot of love into this car but I'm just finished with the racecar life. Clean title and street legal in kansas. 18,000 obo with recently built Hoshino's wheels. Open to removing parts or selling as a roller for a massive price drop. Possible trades for a neat street driven car. Still has factory gts chassis harness so going back to 4age would be a breeze
> 
> 90k vq35de
> Procharger kit with 7psi and 14psi pulley
> ...



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

elite.mafia said:


> huh


Many Lincoln Mark VIII have failed air suspension and are riding so low they’re inoperable. So seeing wheel gap means the car must be sitting on jack stands because otherwise the wheels would be tucked up into the fender wells due to common failed air suspension.


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

burgerbob said:


> Talk about a steal! I've always liked these cars, and for $1,500... I'm tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$1,500 and it looks that nice? That's a steal. 

Now comes the part where it's too good to be true...because I feel like it is.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> 1985 Ae86


That's pretty nuts. Cool build for sure.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't know that I want this, but it looks pretty minty and kind of interesting to see a manual 350 van









1973 GMC Rally STX Van - cars & trucks - by owner


For sale 1973 GMC Rally STX 87567 original Miles Classic vintage interior Sliding door does not...



vancouver.craigslist.org


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

MGQ said:


> I don't know that I want this, but it looks pretty minty and kind of interesting to see a manual 350 van
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's really good shape, and seems to be a pretty good price. We used to have an 87 with the 6.2 liter diesel engine. It was red and white too... 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

I kinda want this: 1969 Benelli Dynamo


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I kinda want this: 1969 Benelli Dynamo
> 
> View attachment 52047


Wow, that's pretty cheap.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Wow, that's pretty cheap.


I wonder what that cost new? Probably less than they are asking now.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I kinda want this: 1969 Benelli Dynamo
> 
> View attachment 52047


I'd already be hotlapping my yard if that was close to me.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> I'd already be hotlapping my yard if that was close to me.


The problem is I already have two similarly vintage minibikes (+go kart) in the garage that my kids and I rarely ride. I guess I could rationalize this purchase as a reason to ride them? lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1987 16V GTI with 16,326 miles


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1987 16V GTI with 16,326 miles


Sure it will be on BaT


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1987 16V GTI with 16,326 miles


A silver 1987 16V GTI with 16,326 miles. Yes, only 16k miles on this amazing car. The interior is as-new while the exterior has faded paint from the original owner parking it in the sun for an extended period. I have owned it since 2010 and it has been in storage since so it is time for someone else to use it as intended. Hate to see it go, but it really should be driven.

SALE PENDING

It'll probably be going down soon, looks like it's sold. For that price, I'm not surprised! 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1987 16V GTI with 16,326 miles


Wow you don't see many in Silver these days, especially w/ low miles.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Wow. That's insane. You'd need to do a lot of work to bring it back to reliable driver status, but man...worth every penny.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

If I didn't have 4 cars I'd seriously consider buying that GTI. Brendan recently did a thread on the perfect car for where you live, and for the Bay Area I can see this as being perfect. Fun in the mountains, fun to scoot around town, etc. etc.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1966 Alpine Renault 1300
66k miles
$95k

G & M AUTOMOTIVE
11825 Belair Rd, Kingsville, MD 21087, USA































































1966 Other Alpine Renault 1300


🏁🥇 🏁🥇🏁🥇🏁G & M AUTOMOTIVE 🏁🥇🏁🥇🏁🥇🏁 💥💥💥CLEAN CARS - EXCELLENT PRICES - WORLD-CLASS SERVICE!💥💥💥 🔹🔹🔹🔷 📲 ☎️️ CALL OR TEXT US (301) 433_7253 📲 ☎️️ 🔷🔹🔹🔹 ✅ FINANCING FOR ALL CREDIT TYPES - 99% APPROVED!...




m.facebook.com


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Sure it will be on BaT


My first thought was "I bet that could be flipped on BaT for a profit."


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

A testament to 2000's Mazda rustproofing...and a previous owner that might've driven like they were in GTA. Woof...


*2006 Mazda 3s hatchback - 32 MPG/hwy, STICK SHIFT, stylish gauges - $1,771 (Farmington)*

*2006 Mazda 3s hatchback - 32 MPG/hwy, STICK SHIFT, stylish gauges -... *

*























*


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Skycart said:


> A testament to 2000's Mazda rustproofing...and a previous owner that might've driven like they were in GTA. Woof...
> 
> 
> *2006 Mazda 3s hatchback - 32 MPG/hwy, STICK SHIFT, stylish gauges - $1,771 (Farmington)*
> ...


I built one of those for my sister. Bought it with a bad engine and swapped it to a 2.5 from a 2012 Ford fusion. It gets 40+ mpg now. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

Fiat 850 Coupe 1968 - $2,500 (South Seattle)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/seattle-fiat-850-coupe-1968/7220941015.html










Looks like he also has a convertible for sale

Bertone 850 Spider 1968 - $2,500 (South Seattle)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/seattle-bertone-850-spider-1968/7220937433.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

2003 Audi RS6 Avant - LHD, Imported from Japan, Titled in Canada, ~52,800 Miles

V8 Twin Turbos.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

GTI ad is gone. How much was it listed for?

(Also, this is another reminder that we should be copying/quoting the ads in here for when they are inevitably deleted. How else can we lament missing a bargain? )


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Fiat is pretty darn awesome.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

VadGTI said:


> GTI ad is gone. How much was it listed for?
> 
> (Also, this is another reminder that we should be copying/quoting the ads in here for when they are inevitably deleted. How else can we lament missing a bargain? )


I believe it was listed for $7,500.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

When you guys post pictures in here are you somehow linking them directly from CL? Or do you save the images, host, and then post them from your image account?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> When you guys post pictures in here are you somehow linking them directly from CL? Or do you save the images, host, and then post them from your image account?


With new forum update, you can simply copy/paste them here. In the past, had to use a third party host.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VadGTI said:


> GTI ad is gone. How much was it listed for?
> 
> (Also, this is another reminder that we should be copying/quoting the ads in here for when they are inevitably deleted. How else can we lament missing a bargain? )


If you snooze, you lose!


----------



## AsStockAsCanBe (Apr 26, 2011)

Not sure if the value is there but a pretty neat wagon for sure.


https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/828020480/overview/


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

AsStockAsCanBe said:


> Not sure if the value is there but a pretty neat wagon for sure.
> 
> 
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/828020480/overview/


can't imagine anyone paying 20 grand for that to be honest. great condition though.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> can't imagine anyone paying 20 grand for that to be honest. great condition though.


Price on craigslist for 300TE wagons is all over the map. From $2500 to $26,900. Of course the only manual is the one AsStockAsCanBe posted. IIRC the manual transmissions in MBs of this time period weren't particularly sporting anyway.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 2003 Audi RS6 Avant - LHD, Imported from Japan, Titled in Canada, ~52,800 Miles
> 
> V8 Twin Turbos.


Ugh, so much want.


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I know this is Ebay, not Craigslist, but this is too hilarious to not share:

Chicken Chevrolet Caprice


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

not 10k cool but pretty neat neon acr with lots of upgrades
Turbo Neon ACR Coupe - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









good lowball opportunity/project on this 8v 91 gti 5spd
Classic 91 VW GTI - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









vw/bombardier Iltis 4x4, haven't seen one of these before, Canadian army apparently
1985 Bombardier Iltis Canadian Jeep - cars & trucks - by owner -...









my first vw (mine was green) good shape for 300k, 95 passat vr6 $1200
95 Passat VR6 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









really cheap diesel rabbit 5spd
VW Rabbit - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale










$4000 conquest tsi turbo 5spd, needs a little love
1988 Dodge Conquest TSI Turbo. White 5 Speed Stick ... very rare car...









cheap for a turbo, 1986 944 5spd with 50k, $5900
1986 Porsche 944/951 Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









1985 volvo turbo diesel 740 2500$
1985 Volvo 740 turbo diesel - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









cheap tdi bug, higher miles
1999 VW Beetle TDI - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









cleaner, non turbo 944
1987 Porsche 944 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









pricey but cool Jimny rhd
Suzuki samurai rhd (Jimny) 1991 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Iltis is pretty cool. Rare bird to see in the US.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> That Iltis is pretty cool. Rare bird to see in the US.


A friend in Philly has one. His Iltis was made in Germany.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

joedubbs said:


> not 10k cool but pretty neat neon acr with lots of upgrades
> Turbo Neon ACR Coupe - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, some of those make me drool... Like the Volvo diesel... I've wanted to find one of those to make my vw hating Volvo loving coworker take a double... 
That iltis is also interesting! I would think that's not a bad price. I had never heard about them, looks kinda like the Thing, but 4x4. 
That beetle is pretty good price too! Not high miles for what it is. I consider anything under 300k fairly low for an ALH. But then again, that's my standard. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

1972 a600 Honda car early civic project car with title

Seems like a really good price for an uncommon car.

Complete(ish) project with title ... has some rust and dents cool little car never seen one in person before this one ... as is doesn’t run at the moment has been setting for a while .... 

No trade .. $800 with title ...

I’m 8 miles south of Glenpool Oklahoma .. will deliver 30 miles for $60 once paid In full
















Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

1986 Porsche 944/951 Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

Am I this stupid? Mmmm...maybe. Issue is it needs seats and paint - don’t let the photos fool you. That’s going to be a lot with all the rest a turbo clips you for. If this car was near me though, and I could get it running I might give it a go. There’s headspace in fifty k miles if that mileage squares

cleaner, non turbo 944
1987 Porsche 944 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









this is good Parsche definitely would love this to bomb about in. Love the Porsche script insert seats. Yeah it needs work but that’s the kind of work that’s fun. Except for the water pump. Thats a SOB the water pump but you should do it while you’re in there.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

One owner 48k mile Fiero: 1984 Pontiac Fiero for Sale in Phoenix, AZ - OfferUp











67' 6 wheel jeep: Willy’s army 6 wheel Jeep , 67? for Sale in Phoenix, AZ - OfferUp









1991 Toyota Land Cruiser 34k miles:
91 Toyota land cruiser turbo diesel for Sale in Goodyear, AZ - OfferUp










Datsun Truck: Good candidate to umpimp the auto: Datsun truck. Must see for Sale in Wittmann, AZ - OfferUp


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Future classic perhaps?









2002 Subaru WRX Rare Wagon 5 Speed Manual AWD - cars & trucks - by...


Hi im selling my 02 Subaru WRX 5 speed manual. All power; windows, locks, CC, mirrors, CD player...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Future classic perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No box flares, no care. The Bugeye WRX is a modern classic. But the narrow body WRX wagons have always been for weirdos. If that’s your thing, then go for it! Would maybe look better with some small gold wheels, like 98-99 Impreza 2.5RS 5-spokes.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Vortex MK2 Classifieds find. Pretty clean looking GLI for $5800. And that headliner....  









FS: 1990 Jetta GLI 16V (SOLD)


Selling my 1990 Alpine White Wolfsburg Edition Jetta GLI 16V - Original 2.0l 16V motor 9A code (CA model) - 5 speed manual o2o transmission - 175k on the broken odometer (188k is my best guess for actual mileage) - Has power steering - A/C is deleted - Clean title in hand w/ freshly renewed 2yr...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

UncleJB said:


> Vortex MK2 Classifieds find. Pretty clean looking GLI for $5800. And that headliner....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really wasn't ready for that. I kinda dig it though..


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1988 Nissan Pickup Desert Runner 4x4 - Recently Refurbished Ultra-Rare Desert Runner Special Edition


This 1988 Nissan Pickup Desert Runner 4x4 is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends December 4 2020.




carsandbids.com





*1988 Nissan Pickup Desert Runner 4x4*
Watch
*Recently Refurbished Ultra-Rare Desert Runner Special Edition*


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

Cadillac Seville - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


hi I am selling a 1985 Cadillac Seville. In very good condition no rust on body.. Always garaged....



pittsburgh.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

quangdv said:


> q


k


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Well I haven't seen one of these in this condition around here in a long, long time, especially considering it's in a very small town in Southern Indiana (close to Louisville). It runs and drives, has extra parts (including interior) and I think it's reasonable. This is why I need a pole barn/giant garage. Sigh.





__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com















How sweet is that?


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

2205 X5 4.8is

2nd time this car has been listed. I thought it sold after the first time, looks like owner dropped the price significantly. Would should I not buy this? 

2005 X5 4.8IS - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bombardi said:


> 2205 X5 4.8is
> 
> 2nd time this car has been listed. I thought it sold after the first time, looks like owner dropped the price significantly. Would should I not buy this?
> 
> 2005 X5 4.8IS - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale



Because of this?
*Unfortunately, there is bow a check engine and a “fail safe transmission mode” message. * 

Are you prepared to spend additional thousands? 

Also, no mention of mileage on this 15 year old vehicle.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Because of this?
> *Unfortunately, there is bow a check engine and a “fail safe transmission mode” message. *
> 
> Are you prepared to spend additional thousands?
> ...


Yeah that would be a hard pass. Owner probably kept driving it while for sale and then it broke, and now he is going to be broke.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Isn't the X5 one of the worst vehicles to own off warranty due to reliability issues and cost to diagnose/repair?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Isn't any post-2000 BMW one of the worst vehicles to own off warranty due to reliability issues and cost to diagnose/repair?


FTFY


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


> FTFY


Makes a non-CPO Audi appear to be a wise proposition {ex 1997/2001 A4 owner}

Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight using Tapatalk


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Isn't the X5 one of the worst vehicles to own off warranty due to reliability issues and cost to diagnose/repair?


That is basically any BMW with a V8 and automatic from 2000 forward.

In this case, that’s a GM Europe autotragic, and may be saved by replacing the shift solenoids. Or may not. It’s an expensive gamble. And that doesn’t solve for the valley gaskets, failing Vanos, failing valve stem seals, failing chain guides...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


























__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice car and a bargain at only $96k.









1996 BMW M3 Euro-Spec 5-Speed - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Available Spring of 2021. One of one special order factory Mint Green Euro-Spec BMW M3 5-Speed....



dallas.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1965 Corvair Monza - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Very clean 1965 Corvair showing what is believed to be 55k original miles! 110 engine,3 speed...



knoxville.craigslist.org





*1965 Corvair Monza - $10,500 (Parrottsville)*
image 1 of 19


























































































































































*1965 Chevrolet Corvair*
condition: *excellent*
cylinders: *6 cylinders*
drive: *rwd*
fuel: *gas*
paint color: *black*
title status: *clean*
transmission: *manual*
Very clean 1965 Corvair showing what is believed to be 55k original miles! 110 engine,3 speed manual. New paint,tires,brakes. 18 zr40s on the back,18zr45s on the front. Runs perfect,no fluid leaks whatsoever!


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Already pending: 1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> 1965 Corvair Monza - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...
> 
> 
> Very clean 1965 Corvair showing what is believed to be 55k original miles! 110 engine,3 speed...
> ...



That's a really pretty looking car. The wheels are perfect for it.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a local guy who specializes in restoring those amphicars. They're not very common to see for sure!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> That's a really pretty looking car. The wheels are perfect for it.


It's car guy sacrilege.. but I find that Corvair way more interesting than a classic 911.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> It's car guy sacrilege.. but I find that Corvair way more interesting than a classic 911.


It showed up in the Queens Gambit and I was stoked. They had a lot of style.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

How about MC Hammer's 1980 Porsche 924 Turbo? Overpriced and looking very sad but love the plate.





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## supercolin (Oct 22, 2010)

Anybody want a rotary-powered Triumph Spitfire on the cheap? 









1974 Triumph Spitfire Rotary - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1974 Triumph Spitfire Rotary -Swapped to a 85’ Mazda Rx-7 12A Rotary, paired to a 5 speed. Racing...



inlandempire.craigslist.org


----------



## supercolin (Oct 22, 2010)

Also, $15k for a C4 ZR1 Corvette with 35k miles? This seems ridiculously underpriced for 1 of 300ish cars ever made?? 

edit: they made way more than 300, don't know where I got that number from 









1991 ZR-1 Corvette - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Howdy, here I've got my 1991 corvette zr-1 that I brought home from Hawaii. I was active navy so I...



inlandempire.craigslist.org


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Saw this and knew I recognized it from somewhere..









2009 Bentley Arnage Turbo, Mulliner Package, 49k miles !!! - cars &...


Highlights THIS... is a 2009 Bentley Arnage T, finished in black with a black leather interior....



sacramento.craigslist.org















This was just bid to $35K on carsandbids with comments saying "we were close." Judging by the Craigslist asking price of $57,500, I'd say no they were not close. Also worth nothing the original MSRP for this car was $285,000.









2009 Bentley Arnage T - California-Kept, Mulliner Specification, $285,000+ Original MSRP


This 2009 Bentley Arnage T is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends December 1 2020.




carsandbids.com


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> Saw this and knew I recognized it from somewhere..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw one of those at the Bentley dealer in saint Louis area. Stopped by just to look, they had a mulliner one, it was a new one though, so close to $300k. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


> Saw this and knew I recognized it from somewhere..


Those wheels look a LOT like Audi Peelers.


----------



## linuxology (Mar 29, 2017)

2004 Acura Tsx 6speed - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Selling my 2004 Acura TSX 6speed manual Rare and one of a kind Luxury and Sporty Fun to drive...



nashville.craigslist.org





Selling my 2004 Acura TSX 6speed manual Rare and one of a kind Luxury and Sporty Fun to drive Never been in a wreck garage kept extremely clean in and out runs drives and shifts strong no mechanical issues adult driven only run 93 premium fuel and oil changes every 3k.

New tires, New Premium ceramic brake pads, New starter and alternator, Recent oil change and air filters HWY worthy.

*Paint is flawless.
*mint interior no rips or tears.

*Power black heated leather seats, keyless entry, power windows/mirrors/locks/sunroof, Steering wheel controls, Cruise control, Ac/heat, 6cd premium sound Aux, Alloy wheels, rear spoiler, HID headlights, Yellow fog lights, Front lip, black painted brake calipers, 2keys 1key fob and owners manual.


















Nice price or crack pipe? Thoughts


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Funny you posted that because I meant to post this one yesterday. Not typically an Acura guy, but this one just looks good and manual.









2008 Acura TSX A-Spec with 6-SPEED manual transmission - cars &...


Rare 6-speed TSX with A-Spec body kit! Carbon Gray Pearl / Ebony. I'm the original owner (leased...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

Mazda rx7 Fortune Veilside - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


We are building a house and thinking of selling some of our toys. We have a 1993 rx-7 Fortune with...



nashville.craigslist.org





We are building a house and thinking of selling some of our toys. We have a 1993 rx-7 Fortune with veilside kit. The body kit is an authentic JDM Veilside kit from Japan. If you are familiar with these kits, they are roughly 18k to 20k for the kit itself. Car is adult driven and never been abused in any way; only driven on weekends and to car shows. The car has less than 1000 miles on it since the build, always garage kept and covered. Complete LS swap with 6 speed manual transmission. Also has air conditioning swap to work with all factory controls. Power windows / locks. Car needs nothing. May entertain some partial trades.

Please be realistic with offers. This car cost a lot of money to build. Please call or text, will not respond to emails. Buyer is responsible for pick up. Will not deliver.


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

Wow.. that is quite a find for CL.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Veilside kitted rx7 = thumbs up

random cheap beaters/projects

$400 horizon, prob a bear of electrical work but clean looking
1987 Plymouth Horizon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









under $3k for a 944 with some koni coilovers 
1986 Porsche 944 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









sorry all, I keep posting bugs but I want one but paid for classes instead 
1998 Volkswagen Beetle - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









cheap and clean 1990 yota, comes with extra motor and etc, prob needs finishing
Restored 1990 Tacoma - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









clean looking triple white cabby, prob needs steering rack addressed though, $3k
1992 Volkswagen Cabriolet - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## linuxology (Mar 29, 2017)

e30 M3 -only $40k /sarcasm









1988 BMW E30 M3 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


225,985 CURRENT MILEAGE ( AND INCREASING SLIGHTLY AS IT IS STILL DRIVEN AND RUNNING STRONG). THE...



atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

GEO muthertruckin' TRACKER SOFT TOP








Geo Chevy tracker - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


All the equipment tilt steering wheel cruise control air conditioning power steering AM/FM...



cleveland.craigslist.org














AMC Pacer








77 amc Pacer! - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Very clean,low miles,runs excellent,serious about buying call ....great little car for a collector...



cleveland.craigslist.org


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Reduced **2001 MonoCraft GT-300 Spyder or Trade - $20,000*


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

Stupid 1995 Subaru SVX - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Up for sale is this stupid Subaru SVX. Do you know what you’re looking at? If no, read below. If...



pittsburgh.craigslist.org




Up for sale is this stupid Subaru SVX.

Do you know what you’re looking at? If no, read below. If yes, skip to the next paragraph. The SVX was designed by the same dude who designed the McLaren F1 and the mk1 golf. It’s Italian design with Japanese technology. All the weird and quirky body lines of some failed prototype lookin’ thing, but that same king reliability of an old Subaru wagon that just won’t die. There were only 14,000 ever brought to the US. I’ve had 7, including this one. They all have a flat 6 cylinder engine that’s non interference, and they’re all automatic (manuals from other Subaru’s bolt in, my other SVX is manual and I did the work myself if you want information about the swap). They make 230hp, full time all wheels drive with a rear vlsd and are virtually unstoppable in snow. They’re hilarious, will hit 160mph (not tested in this car but my other stock SVX hit 160...), extremely comfy, quite powerful for what they are, and they’re bizarrely reliable. I’ve daily driven my other one for 11+ years. The stock transmissions are known to be pretty much terrible if not maintained but the engines are bullet proof. Luckily for you, this one was mechanically taken care of and the trans is in great shape. It’s possible the engine and transmission are not original, but I have no way to prove that.

So you know what the SVX is, cool. You know what else is cool? Being able to own a car that would have been $50,000 adjusted for inflation for a few bucks. I had plans to lift this one and make it an off road snow beast, but another project came my way and this has been on the back burner since.

This car is more than capable of getting you home and daily transportation as it sits. It’s a bit rough around the edges, but that’s why I selected it for a fun off road build. Caring about not harming a really rare car wasn’t a worry for me. Someone else already did! Send it through the woods at 50mph

Good things:
Antique plate. 1995 and older. NO inspections, NO registration, NO constraints. it can be registered normally too, but realize the antique plate is available.
Two sets of wheels. Oem wheels with really deep tread all seasons, and the legacy wheels on it now with 50%ish snow tires.
Starts right up and runs fantastic
Transmission shifts nice and smooth, no slipping, no delays
Radiator is brand new (it’s from a forester. Subaru discontinued SVX radiators years ago)
Underneath is surprisingly rust free
No check engine light
Aftermarket lightweight crank pulley
Aftermarket stereo

Meh things (mostly cosmetic):
The car is stupid. Just look at it
Rust under the door trim panels, common with these
Rust on the quarter panels
Clear coat is peeling all over
Roof has crappy vinyl wrap (not by me) but looks better than if it wasn’t I guess?
Hood bra is covering some dents
Dings, dents and scratches are present throughout the body
223k miles
Tiny exhaust leak
Leather seats have tears
Drivers power seat does nothing. I think it’s a fuse but it’s in a good spot so I left it alone lol
Brakes will need replacing in the future. Pads are included with the sale and were already in the car when I bought it
Right front wheel bearing is grinding a bit, however it was checked at a mechanic for safety and the wheel has zero play in it. I have the replacement bearing and it will go with the sale. Replacing it at this point will merely make the interior quieter, but thought you should know.

I’ve included a photo of the car from years ago when it wasn’t cosmetically challenged

Come check it out, make an offer, let’s go for a test drive, and you can get yourself a super capable winter car that will break necks and let you drift in the snow at 80mph.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

1975 Mercedes 300D - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


A beautiful Iconic classic Mercedes W114/115 up for sale, this car is beyond amazing and right now...



stlouis.craigslist.org














Is this a viable project or a headache? Cause it's pretty cool I think. 












> A beautiful Iconic classic Mercedes W114/115 up for sale, this car is beyond amazing and right now just needs some love to get it back on the streets again. I intentionally had the car to rebuild myself but of course life throws some unexpected curves sometimes. Having to relocate myself, I just am unable to store or take the car with me to my new residence. I'm sad to see it go, but will be happy to see it get the attention it needs.
> 
> Pros: This car will come with Front shocks, Lower control arm bushings, all 4 front ball joints, and all 4 brake hoses.The car has a dual fuel tank, one tank of a car. Will last up to a million miles if taken care of properly. Has an inline 5 engine.
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

joedubbs said:


> Veilside kitted rx7 = thumbs up
> 
> random cheap beaters/projects
> 
> ...


My brother had one like that with low miles while in college (late 80s).
It was ok... I think it was easy to work on and was cheap to buy.
But older rear drive Datsuns felt like a Mercedes compared to it on the road.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

linuxology said:


> e30 M3 -only $40k /sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, compared to BAT prices... Even with the mileage.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I'd like some of what these people are smoking. $17k for a 2013 Jetta SW S model. Edmunds has it appraising for $5900 in "Outstanding" condition. 









2013 Volkswagen Jetta 2.5L SE Sport Wagon 4D - cars & trucks - by...


Impeccable South Carolina Car. Will sell fast. Asking 17,000 or best offer. Worth more. Second...



boston.craigslist.org





I was tempted to send an email telling them as much, but I'm sure they know best.


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

This.... Eclipse.
















2008 Mitsubishi Eclipse 120,700 miles - cars & trucks - by owner -...


2008 Mitsubishi Eclipse 120,700 miles 6 Disc CD player Power windows / locks A/C Inspected thru...



pittsburgh.craigslist.org


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

burgerbob said:


> Stupid 1995 Subaru SVX - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> Up for sale is this stupid Subaru SVX. Do you know what you’re looking at? If no, read below. If...
> ...


This kinda makes me wish I still needed a winter beater.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Pretty unique build, probably hard to find that specific buyer; built 8v (now 16vT) 5600 original miles 1998 beetle 
VW Beetle Turbo Fast Street car - $9000 16 valve - cars & trucks -...


















I bought a 2013 dsg turbo beetle earlier in the year for the wife and now I keep looking at the "new" ones on craigslist as they can often be had for cheap; sometimes even nevar lose editions


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

joedubbs said:


> Pretty unique build, probably hard to find that specific buyer; built 8v (now 16vT) 5600 original miles 1998 beetle
> VW Beetle Turbo Fast Street car - $9000 16 valve - cars & trucks -...
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Only 5600 miles! I bet it would being in good money on being a trailer, but you never know with that. I'm sure though it would be really fun to drive. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Check out this 1998 BMW M3 for $8900 on OfferUp 1998 BMW M3 for Sale in Phoenix, AZ - OfferUp

Right down the road

Hmm...

A) Looks like it has but 50K miles on it
B) I don't know what to make of it, as if you bought it....would you end up with a paper weight? I say this as C)...
C) What till you see the mileage


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

239k miles ^^


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> Check out this 1998 BMW M3 for $8900 on OfferUp 1998 BMW M3 for Sale in Phoenix, AZ - OfferUp
> 
> Right down the road
> 
> ...


Lots of E36's out there pushing a quarter million miles, so 239k IMO is not terribly impressive. Price seems in line considering it's a rust-free Techno Violet 5-speed coupe. It's not uncommon anymore to see clean 200k+ examples hopping over the $10k barrier. Repaint is a plus if it's a high quality job, since the sun kills paint and interior (see below) but leaves the chassis rust-free. Harder to fix the latter.

Some other musings...door cards and center console tell the true mileage. That car had to have had beat leather seats, it's a good thing the seller re-covered them - although what were they thinking with that upholstery? Looks like the same stuff they put in my Frontier. They're Vaders too, which E36 fanbois go crazy over, so again...price not bad all things considered.

Very hard to kill an E36, but easy to way overpay. The engines are stout, if it runs smooth and checks out during a PPI then it'll be fine. Usually it's a money shift or its achilles heel (oil pump nut) that kills an engine without warning. The usual cooling system woes are easily and cheaply fixed - all-aluminum radiator, fan clutch delete kit, new hoses (for cheap insurance). A cooling system that's about to go is very obvious because it leaks and/or has visibly-aging plastics and/or hard hoses - very easy to tell in a PPI.

Most other E36 maintenance centers around worn out suspension bushings, which is very easy to tell on a test drive. Shifter bushings (see money shift comment above) are also a consideration and very easy to tell on a test drive.

Tl;dr - very hard to end up with an E36 paperweight unless you suck at buying cars


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Rare 1973.5 Porsche 911T for sale
Rare 1973.5 Porsche 911T - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...

This 1973.5 Porsche 911T is finished in light ivory over brown leatherette interior. The car is matching numbers and a very original example that comes with its jack, tool kit and a clean Kansas title. The 1973.5 911T came out in the middle of the 1973 model year production and was the first 911 with the Bosch CIS fuel injection system. It was also the last of the early 911 models built with the early long hood body style, making this Porsche a very rare and collectable example of the iconic 911.

The exterior has been painted once by a previous owner years ago. As you can see in the photos the paint has held up well and the car looks beautiful but has some rock chips and some imperfections on the bottom of the fenders and driver side rear quarter. This car has been well taken care of and is one of the more solid unrestored early 911s I have encountered. However, there is a small amount of surface corrosion peeking out of some corners under the hood and in the door jambs. This Porsche is still wearing its original steel wheels refinished in black and the studs are exposed giving it the vintage racing look. The original hubcaps will come with the car as well.

The interior also looks very original and has held up well. The carpet was replaced at some point with a proper German carpet and the front seats appear to have been recovered in the original brown color by a previous owner. It has a wooden “Nardi” steering wheel that looks very nice with the interior color combo. The dash and speaker grille look good in general but have formed a couple of noticeable cracks over the years as most of these cars do.

Power comes from a 2.4-liter flat-six mated to a 5-speed manual transaxle. The engine and transmission are original numbers matching and I do have the Porsche COA to show that. The engine appears to have been rebuilt I believe by a BHR in Kansas City at some point and had important upgrades done like the Carrera chain tensioners and SSI stainless steel exhaust system. The odometer is working and shows 29,201 miles. I believe that would most likely mean that the car has 129,201 original miles but can not guarantee that.

We are a small shop and dealership and I personally select and work on antique air-cooled Porsches. Since I am a dealer I will be collecting sales tax for any Kansas resident who would buy the car and I can issue a 60 day tag for the car. I purchased this car from a local family after the longtime owner passed away. It had been in storage for many years, I went through the fuel system and got it running rather well. I also restored all the brakes and suspension parts. Call or text with serious inquiries. I am happy to share what I know about the car with serious potential buyers.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

joedubbs said:


> sorry all, I keep posting bugs but I want one but paid for classes instead
> 1998 Volkswagen Beetle - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Probably could have just picked up a Beetle and let Biden pay for you classes


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

That 911T looks awesome, shame it's not in a more interesting color.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm really starting to like these New Beetles, too. It would be really cool to have a Turbo S. I'd be willing to bet that these will appreciate over time a pretty decent amount. 





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

r_fostoria said:


> I'm really starting to like these New Beetles, too. It would be really cool to have a Turbo S. I'd be willing to bet that these will appreciate over time a pretty decent amount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can hear it now: CLACK


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

A Beetle S is a very balance car. Lift throttle oversteer at will. I had one as a demo, went through the tires on 6 months ;?)
Not a bad extra/project car.

Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> I'm really starting to like these New Beetles, too. It would be really cool to have a Turbo S. I'd be willing to bet that these will appreciate over time a pretty decent amount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For $3k if that were closer I'd be quite tempted to look into that one. It's a good drivetrain combo, it's painted 'not silver' and modern enough to drive in rush hour traffic comfortably and with a modicum of safety. The same can't be said of my 1700 lb. one!


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

So it crossed my mind to pick up that E36 M3 and just drive it for ~8 months & attempt to sell for what I paid. Crossed my mind it would be stagnant on the market and otherwise I would be stuck with it.
Already sold, the day it was listed.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

For those who like that Beetle Turbo S but want something a bit faster I have just the thing, and yes this is on Craigslist.



















Jet Powered Volkswagen Beetle - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


--Yes this is a real ad, and yes I used the photos everyone has seen from my website and shared....



sfbay.craigslist.org







> --Yes this is a real ad, and yes I used the photos everyone has seen from my website and shared. The last photo on this ad hasn't been posted anywhere and shows the lift I store it on. I take it down once and a while and run it. Again, this is a real ad for the world famous jet powered Beetle.
> 
> Street-Legal Jet Powered Volkswagen Beetle $550k. Why on Craiglist? Why not? Why a jet Beetle?
> 
> ...


Actually a pretty famous car. Dunno about you guys but I've seen this online somewhere..


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

$3000 Datsun Sports


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

While not CL, this is err interesting. Can't say I hate it.










1996 Honda Accord


The Wicked Wagon'



www.duncanimports.com


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

A couple Rad-chic selections for you all today..

1985 Chrysler LeBaron convertible Diamond Plate Edition with brakes all the way up.








hi I am selling a 1985 Chrysler LeBaron Mark cross.. convertible in very good condition in and out.. Will run and drive anywhere.. Brakes are all the way up motor transmission excellent only 90,000 miles original paint still shines no fading.. This car was the top-of-the-line Mark cross edition comes with center console and shifter automatic transmission power steering power brakes air-conditioned where rear window defogger power seats and power convertible top no rust on body great on gas.. And fun fun fun if you like to get attention this is the car for you.. This car was very expensive brand-new.. Close to 19,000 back in the day.. Tires are 80% good just changed oil and antifreeze. For only 5600 will take it.. Also newer convertible top. . No reps or tears.. Or shrinking. Still shines like new this is a very low price is firm spoke hubcaps also would locks. Fund drive. Hard to get call Ray also if you like to see video call first . Thanks








1985 Chrysler LeBaron convertible custom - cars & trucks - by owner...


hi I am selling a 1985 Chrysler LeBaron Mark cross.. convertible in very good condition in and out.. Will run and drive anywhere.. Brakes are all the way up motor transmission excellent only 90,000...



pittsburgh.craigslist.org





1991 Oldsmobile Cutlass Calais with... 11,000 original miles!!
















1991Oldsmobile Cutlass Calais,one owner. - cars & trucks - by owner...


10,975original miles.one owner Nice clean car.$3200 in new parts and labor.would make nice first car.absolutely no rust on body or undercarriage.



pittsburgh.craigslist.org


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

burgerbob said:


> 1991 Oldsmobile Cutlass Calais with... 11,000 original miles!!
> View attachment 55335
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad that didn't have the Quad4!


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

GolfTango said:


> While not CL, this is err interesting. Can't say I hate it.


I remember this one being for sale before. Someone pointed out that they got rid of the seatbelts.

Midtown Madness flashbacks:





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

1992 Subaru Loyale Wagon 4WD loaded Only 25K Actual Miles Must see -...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Found a car nearly identical to mine, with 89k miles for sale at a dealer for 10 grand... 








Used Cars for Sale Pittsburgh PA 15238 AutoSport Co.


Used Cars for Sale Pittsburgh PA 15238 AutoSport Co.



autosportco.com


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

r_fostoria said:


> I remember this one being for sale before. Someone pointed out that they got rid of the seatbelts.
> 
> Midtown Madness flashbacks:
> 
> ...


I was not expecting a Midtown Madness nostalgia blast this morning. Thank you for that.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Really digging this car. Beautiful car, excellent condition, and below market value means one could enjoy a couple summers with this then sell it for equal or greater value than paid. Would be a great car to cruise around wine country with or take down the coast.









1995 Mercedes-Benz E320 Cabriolet - cars & trucks - by dealer -...


1995 Mercedes-Benz E 320 Cabriolet Convertible 1995 Mercedes-Benz E320 Cabriolet Exterior Color: Black Interior Color: Black VIN: WDBEA66E4SC280837 Stock Number: 831 Mileage: 121,285 MPG: 16 City /...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This is a nice color combo. Price seems ok? $38,900



























2008 Porsche 911 Carrera S Coupe, 34k mi., Auto, "Basalt Black,"...


This is my 2008 Porsche 911 Carrera S Coupe w/ 34,310 mi. and auto. transmission. I'm ready to part ways with it. It is located here in Portland Maine in temperature and humidity controlled storage....



nh.craigslist.org





Seems like a solid deal on a BMW with a 5 speed. $5,000 obo



























BMW 528i Sportwagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


2000 BMW 528i Sportwagon. New Clutch & flywheel, rear brakes, radiator and many other items totaling close to $12,000. This is a great day-driver and runs excellent. I have a lot of the...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

finklejag said:


> 1992 Subaru Loyale Wagon 4WD loaded Only 25K Actual Miles Must see -...


I want this more than a normal person should.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

^Wow. Go try and find another one like that. Even comes with the original window sticker, the BS dealer addon sticker, and the sale card from the windshield!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Really digging this car. Beautiful car, excellent condition, and below market value means one could enjoy a couple summers with this then sell it for equal or greater value than paid. Would be a great car to cruise around wine country with or take down the coast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been looking at 300CE lately as they have a usable backseat and a nice look with the B-pillar-less window design. I think they’re definitely prime to appreciate over the next few years. Nice cruiser, but a little down on power for my taste, and that’s not so easy to remedy. I’d also prefer the euro headlights and a manual transmission. It looks good in black, two-tone black and gray, dark blue, and green. I don’t like them in white or red.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

chucchinchilla said:


>


These look so odd to me for some reason. There's something about a convertible top on such an otherwise serious executive businessey car that doesn't seem quite right. It's like it's wearing dress shoes, dress pants, and a tank top.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Someone spent a LOT of money on an Accord wagon. I can't say I hate it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Super clean '90 Volvo DL wagon $6900


















1990 Volvo 5-Speed 240 DL 245 Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner -...


"Solid, sturdy, dependable, but not going to turn many heads." (Lars Erickssong) THE GOOD: 5-Speed Wagon with 166k miles. Just passed NH state inspection with no issues. Drives great - smooth and...



nh.craigslist.org





1990 Jaguar XJS V12 - $1500 I have always loved this shape. 


















1990 Jaguar XJS V12 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Car does run but need work. Needs fuel injectors cleaned and break work. Body and interior in great shape. Has the topical headliner sag. Asking 2500 or best offer. Please txt me for information or...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

2003 Pontiac Aztek SUV Very Low Mileage - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

finklejag said:


> 2003 Pontiac Aztek SUV Very Low Mileage - cars & trucks - by owner -...


A TCL darling. Someone needs to buy this and light it on fire. 🤣


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Look at the size! I miss these small trucks, kind of endearing.










$3,900 









2001 Nissan Frontier - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


2001 Nissan Frontier XE King cab- LONG BED 205,000 miles 4 speed Automatic BEDLINER W/ BAKFLIP fibermax hard cover In the same family the whole time with it being impeccably maintained. 2018 new...



stlouis.craigslist.org







> 2001 Nissan Frontier XE King cab- LONG BED
> 205,000 miles
> 4 speed Automatic
> BEDLINER W/ BAKFLIP fibermax hard cover
> ...


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

chucchinchilla said:


> Really digging this car. Beautiful car, excellent condition, and below market value means one could enjoy a couple summers with this then sell it for equal or greater value than paid. Would be a great car to cruise around wine country with or take down the coast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A number of people have stayed clean examples of the E320 Cab are future classics. Lower mile examples are now trading for $15-17k. This looks decent in photos—the top looks good, and I like the fact it has Michelin’s on it. I may have sent it to my father, stating that it’d make a stellar Xmas gift for his wife.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Buickboy92 said:


> Look at the size! I miss these small trucks, kind of endearing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All it needs is a VW rabbit pickup or Subaru brat to complete the row. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

finklejag said:


> 2003 Pontiac Aztek SUV Very Low Mileage - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Make me shudder, why don't you? 
One of my coworkers bought one for $900 at auction a while back. Ugly and made from steel foil covered in plastic. It was completely rusted out underneath the plastic and even though it had not much more than 100k miles, it had sticking or collapsed lifters. And the electrical problems... The dash and interior electronics worked intermittently. Speaking of the dash, the dash was shrunk down and pulled away from the dash bezel (common problem on those cars) 
The sway bar was completely rusted through.
Oh yeah, I was not a fan, btw. 
Surprisingly it still drives. He gave it to his daughter, since she is known for wrecking or ruining cars. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Numbersix said:


> A number of people have stayed clean examples of the E320 Cab are future classics. Lower mile examples are now trading for $15-17k. This looks decent in photos—the top looks good, and I like the fact it has Michelin’s on it. I may have sent it to my father, stating that it’d make a stellar Xmas gift for his wife.


Excellent! Post updates should any come about.


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

* 1986 Mercedes-Benz 300E 5-Speed - $15,000 (Chancellorsville)*


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

alex_bgnet said:


> * 1986 Mercedes-Benz 300E 5-Speed - $15,000 (Chancellorsville)*


The want is so strong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Just coming in to say that finding a good project car on FB marketplace is really like finding a needle in a haystack. So much junk on there. Horrible too far gone to be restored junk.

I feel like my computer has herpes after visiting FB


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ENV² said:


> The want is so strong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn't this back when Mercedes manuals were garbage?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Wasn't this back when Mercedes manuals were garbage?


Ok.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> Ok.


I just meant they were not fun to use.
Sorry.









1978 MERCURY Monarch Factory 4-Speed - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Marti Report ( I have it) says there were 585 Monarchs with a 302/4-speed package. Other equipment is Factory A/C (blows cold), bucket seats, power steering/brakes, Am/FM/8-Track that still works,...



knoxville.craigslist.org





























*1978 Mercury Monarch Ghia*

condition: *excellent*
cylinders: *8 cylinders*
drive: *rwd*
fuel: *gas*
odometer: *114000*
paint color: *red*
size: *mid-size*
title status: *clean*
transmission: *manual*
type: *coupe*

Marti Report ( I have it) says there were 585 Monarchs with a 302/4-speed package. Other equipment is Factory A/C (blows cold), bucket seats, power steering/brakes, Am/FM/8-Track that still works, and rear defogger. Dual exhaust with flowmasters. This is a desert car from Las Vegas, with no rust anywhere. The previous owner had his brother paint it in Denver Colo. It's not a fast car, but just as much fun as any Camaro to drive. Since I have owned it, I have done the following:
New battery
New A/C lines / convert to 134
rebuild Carburetor
New Clutch, throw out bearing, U-joints
new shocks
new brakes
new front wheel bearings
new front stabilizer bushings.

I know I'll be sorry I sold it, but got my eye on another. I rotate about every 3 years.
No trades, cash deal. Scammers; I will sell it for more money and give you access to my bank account, just ask!!

If it is has any flaws, it would be the driver door is so long and heavy, that the bushings are not as tight as the passenger door. The horn doesn't work. (?) The tires are OK, factory size on factory mags, but could use maybe a 7" wheel up front, 8" on back .


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

classy color; looks great, nothing I'm interested in just caught my eye
1973 Mercedes Benz 350 SLC - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









sweet and cheapish cabriolet
1992 Mercedes 500SL 109k miles. 2 Tops.Trade? $5950. Runs great. -...









quick, someone call Hoovie
1992 BMW 850i - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









last year mk2 cabby, really nice, someone save this thing from Brooklyn
1992 VW Cabriolet Wolfsburg Edition - cars & trucks - by owner -...









apparently the long bed wouldn't fit in the photo, 4.9 straight 6 5spd 2500$
obs 94 long bed rare popular 5 speed transmission sraight 4.9 6cly !...









I don't really follow land cruisers but this seems like it's half priced, perhaps someone knows better than me.
1972 Toyota Land Cruiser FJ55 Iron pig Landcruiser truck RARE RARE...









OR YOU COULD BUY THIS FRIGGIN LADA!!
1995 LADA NIVA 4X4 RUSSIAN IMPORT!!! - cars & trucks - by owner -...
















can't lie, this thing looks awesome

never heard of Armstrong, og ute status right here
1951 Armstrong Siddeley Station Coupe - cars & trucks - by dealer -...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2000 Honda Insight with VW TDI turbo diesel swap - Smog free...


Selling a unique first generation Honda Insight with a 2003 VW TDI (ALH) 1.9L turbo diesel engine with 5 speed manual. Gets about 62mpg in the city and on mountain roads. I can probably get 65-70mpg...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Niva, while I don't like the mods, it's still a Niva!


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> Ok.


He’s not wrong. A family friend had an ‘86 300E 5 speed when I was in HS, and I got to drive it a fair bit. The clutch had zero feel as to where the friction point was, and the shifter feel was mediocre.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1996 LEXUS SC400 IMMACULATE ONLY 118K MILES - cars & trucks - by...


1996 LEXUS SC400 JUST IN TIME FOR CHRISTMAS!! 🎄🎁🎀 Really Gorgeous 1996 LEXUS SC 400 which is in Impeccable condition. This SC 400 was owned for the last 20 years by the same 2nd owner. And this car...



miami.craigslist.org



































https://miami.craigslist









.org/brw/cto/d/fort-lauderdale-1996-lexus-sc400/7245500568.html









*1996 1996 lexus sc400*

VIN: *JT8CH32Y2T0049763*
condition: *like new*
cylinders: *8 cylinders*
drive: *rwd*
fuel: *gas*
odometer: *118000*
paint color: *red*
size: *mid-size*
title status: *clean*
transmission: *automatic*
type: *coupe*

1996 LEXUS SC400

JUST IN TIME FOR CHRISTMAS!! 🎄🎁🎀

Really Gorgeous 1996 LEXUS SC 400 which is in Impeccable condition. This SC 400 was owned for the last 20 years by the same 2nd owner. And this car comes with Lexus Original Books, and has 2 sets of original keys along with the Lexus wallet key. This Lexus has been always covered and garaged. The paint and body are in exceptional condition along with the Leather Saddle tan interior ALSO excellent condition as well Cruise control Power windows Power Door locks Power Glass Sunroof which also tilts and slides this Lexus has a special set of Chrome MOMO Italian Ferrari Wheels which makes this LEXUS a stand out one of a kind V8 coupe. YOU WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED WITH THIS LEXUS!!

Runs and drives like new this is a very sharp V8 powered Pristine Lexus. I will consider possible trades.
$7900$ call Tim at show contact info clean and clear Florida title. Car is located in Oakland Park Florida thanks for checking out my Lexus happy holidays this could be the best Christmas gift ever! Toyota nissan chevrolet Honda saab volvo cadillac Lincoln jaguar mercedes Porsche


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Per the ads & listing prices, I'm coming to the conclusion:


I've sold too early
Individuals are just shooting for the moon
Covid wishful thinking


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> 1996 LEXUS SC400 IMMACULATE ONLY 118K MILES - cars & trucks - by...
> 
> 
> 1996 LEXUS SC400 JUST IN TIME FOR CHRISTMAS!! 🎄🎁🎀 Really Gorgeous 1996 LEXUS SC 400 which is in Impeccable condition. This SC 400 was owned for the last 20 years by the same 2nd owner. And this car...
> ...


I have serious doubts about this being legit. These things sell on marketplace for that money in horrible, rusty, barely running condition, seems way too good to be true.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1985 BMW 528i Manual - $5000









Classic 1985 BMW 528i - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


This is a classic European model BMW 528i that was imported to the states in the 80's and its perfectly legal and registerable. the early 528i's were never sold in the US. It has a 5 speed manual...



boston.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1991 Audi 200 Turbo Avant - Manual - $7450


















Audi 200 20V Turbo Avant 1991 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


2 owner Wyoming car. Brand new VT Inspection sticker. Never seen VT Winter. New Toyo winter tires. This car is extremely rare and in exceptional condition. Must see and drive. Give a call and we can...



vermont.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> 1991 Audi 200 Turbo Avant - Manual - $7450


A friend had one some 10 years ago. Pretty quick car with a tune.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1990 Camaro Iroc Z28 5.7 15,900 miles - $29,500 









1990 Camaro Iroc Z28 5.7 15,900 miles - cars & trucks - by owner -...


This car is gorgeous ... Will consider trades for 60s muscle cars, resto mods, GXP, 5th gen Camaro Located in SoCal (near Magic Mountain) Walk around and startup video https://youtu.be/fuJrS-xRrFo...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

^really nice Z28

low mileage 2 door tahoe, 
1999 Tahoe 2 Door LT SPORT ONLY 66k MILES Survivor 100% ORIGINAL...









Really clean suburban with 83k on it
1986 Chevy Subn. Factory Tow - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...









not a lot of info on this Grand National other then them rimz; seems like a good price if it's mostly stock and in good shape 
Grand National - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









Prob a good candidate for BaT, don't see many of the Saturn Sky, let alone a redline and this one only has 6k on it
2008 SATURN SKY REDLINE TURBO MANUAL,ONLY 6000 MILES, LIKE BRAND...









this seems like a bad*ss C4 right here, and the price seems pretty great as well especially with that 383 in there; motor is new, chassis has 19k on it, only $10.5k. I really like the gold salad shooters as well.
87 Chevrolet Corvette 19k miles - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

joedubbs said:


> Prob a good candidate for BaT, don't see many of the Saturn Sky, let alone a redline and this one only has 6k on it
> 2008 SATURN SKY REDLINE TURBO MANUAL,ONLY 6000 MILES, LIKE BRAND...


So much want for that car. Such a cool car, seems like the majority of the Saturn Sky's were sold as automatic, so cool that this one is a stick and has the Red line package with the turbo motor. Not sure why these cars never caught on, seems like a really solid competitor to the Miata. Were they a lot more expensive? seems like the cargo area is pretty tight even compared to Miata as well


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Older gent used to come to area auto-x events in a Sky just like that pulling a trailer with his event wheels/tires.
He usually set the fastest time any class.
Not sure if the car was that good of if he was just a boss.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NEAR MINT 1995 SATURN SL1 LOW MILES - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1995 Saturn SL1. 1.9L SOHC, 5 speed, 101k miles. Carport kept, all service records since it was new. Doesn’t use any oil. 32-34 mpg. New tires New alternator New starter New flywheel New clutch,...



knoxville.craigslist.org





*NEAR MINT 1995 SATURN SL1 LOW MILES - $2,500 (Oak Ridge)*


*1995 saturn sl1*

condition: *like new*
cylinders: *4 cylinders*
drive: *fwd*
fuel: *gas*
odometer: *101000*
paint color: *blue*
size: *compact*
title status: *clean*
transmission: *manual*
type: *sedan*



1995 Saturn SL1. 1.9L SOHC, 5 speed, 101k miles. Carport kept, all service records since it was new. Doesn’t use any oil. 32-34 mpg.
New tires
New alternator
New starter
New flywheel
New clutch, pressure plate, throw out bearing
New shift cable bushing
New fuel filter
New headliner


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> NEAR MINT 1995 SATURN SL1 LOW MILES - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> 
> 
> 1995 Saturn SL1. 1.9L SOHC, 5 speed, 101k miles. Carport kept, all service records since it was new. Doesn’t use any oil. 32-34 mpg. New tires New alternator New starter New flywheel New clutch,...
> ...


Those things are a bit worthless, I wouldn't even bother with a single cam s-series Saturn, at least get a twincam if you're gonna get an old Saturn, there are TONS of them for sale in great condition for barely any money. IDK the difference but early single cam's had either 85hp or 100hp, while the twin cams pretty much all had 125hp. Single cam motors also had more issues and were generally less reliable than the more powerful twincam.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> Those things are a bit worthless, I wouldn't even bother with a single cam s-series Saturn, at least get a twincam if you're gonna get an old Saturn, there are TONS of them for sale in great condition for barely any money. IDK the difference but early single cam's had either 85hp or 100hp, while the twin cams pretty much all had 125hp. Single cam motors also had more issues and were generally less reliable than the more powerful twincam.


Just note this was a Tennessee car.
That means no rust.
Where are you seeing all these low mileage manual 25 year old Saturns?
95 SL1 got 100 hp engine.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Where are you seeing all these low mileage manual 25 year old Saturns?


My guess is that no one cared when they were new, and no one cares now. Also, no need to posts all the pics in the ad.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> My guess is that no one cared when they were new, and no one cares now. Also, no need to posts all the pics in the ad.


The pics stay up even when they ad is taken down.
But hey, it's added work for me.
I'll stop.
This seems cheap for what it is.









1961 Ford Falcon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1961 Ford Falcon. 4 door. 170cc engine. 3 on the tree. Runs and drives good. Not a show car but a good car. Needs headliner repaired. Reason selling disabled Vet not able to play with it. $2800....



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Just note this was a Tennessee car.
> That means no rust.
> Where are you seeing all these low mileage manual 25 year old Saturns?
> 95 SL1 got 100 hp engine.


facebook marketplace, tons and tons of them with low miles. Granted that one is in above average condition, but still I wouldn't waste any time with an SL or SL1.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

UncleJB said:


> 1991 Audi 200 Turbo Avant - Manual - $7450
> 
> View attachment 57044
> 
> ...


Reached out 2x to this guy without a response. Really wanted this car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> The pics stay up even when they ad is taken down.
> But hey, it's added work for me.
> I'll stop.
> This seems cheap for what it is.
> ...


I like the fact you post the pictures.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

ENV² said:


> Reached out 2x to this guy without a response. Really wanted this car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? Since I posted this or did you see it before? I hate Craigslist for this reason.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> The pics stay up even when they ad is taken down.
> But hey, it's added work for me.
> I'll stop.
> This seems cheap for what it is.
> ...


Please don't listen to that guy, the pics are very helpful for reading this thread. I was previously putting mine in an album on imgur but with the new image hosting on the forum it's a lot easier to just copy paste them on here. All these ads are going to be deleted after about a month I think, so if you want to take the time and add pictures, do it, please. I don't understand the complaining. Maybe it's just because it's a Saturn, or as I like to jokingly call them, Saturds.

I do have a soft spot for the s-series but mostly for the twin cam models. I'd love to find a sw2 manual wagon, it's probably never going to happen though. There's lots of single cam manuals, and lots and lots of low mile automatics, but the twin cam's are where my money will one day go... One other thing about these cars to mention, is despite the body being plastic, they do tend to rust from the inside out, and not show any rust from the outside... Take this example, 105k mile sc2 coupe, without opening the passenger door this car looked rust free.... I imagine the rocker underneath is pretty bad as well, hard to say from pics.




__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Iroczgirl said:


> I like the fact you post the pictures.


+1

Pictures are good.



elite.mafia said:


> Please don't listen to that guy, the pics are very helpful for reading this thread. I was previously putting mine in an album on imgur but with the new image hosting on the forum it's a lot easier to just copy paste them on here. All these ads are going to be deleted after about a month I think, so if you want to take the time and add pictures, do it, please.


Yeah,
I used to do that too, save the pix to imgur because they are ephemeral and short-lived.

At one time I was using this:

craigslistadsaver

Which was cool but of course it's dead now.

Saved a couple from this ad that made me very excited when I saw it because it was right down the road from me:


















An Opel Ascona A with Manta front mod. Wish I would have taken pix when I went to haggle and test drive it, man was it a scary beast, felt loose as a goose and had myriad oddities that would've been a pain to properly address.

Even found an old thread about that very car and joined an Opel forum LOL









The "DOG" is almost ready to hunt!


Hello all! I have been swamped with work and other problems therefore have not been able to do any posting. The "Junk Yard Dog" is coming along quite well and should be ready to drive by the end of this month. This car has lots of upgrades that have been recycled from 14 other vehicles, hence...




www.opelgt.com





As per the former owners own words, it was truly a junk yard dog!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

stiggy-pug said:


> +1
> 
> Pictures are good.
> 
> ...


I think (hope) we can all agree that the Opel is worth posting pictures of. A picture of a Saturn spare tire however is not really worth taking up forum space IMO.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> facebook marketplace, tons and tons of them with low miles. Granted that one is in above average condition, but still I wouldn't waste any time with an SL or SL1.


I assume most old Saturns are cheap up north because the body looks great but the actual structure is tin worm. One of the issues with a rust proof body attached to steel... you don't see the rust until you really dig deep.
And I checked FB here- all the Saturns are beater crap needing stuff.
But whatever.
I just liked seeing old disposable cars that somehow survived in way better shape than they should.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> I think (hope) we can all agree that the Opel is worth posting pictures of. A picture of a Saturn spare tire however is not really worth taking up forum space IMO.


It was to show lack of rust/the great condition.
If it had been a Golf GL, I'm sure things would be different.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> If it had been a Golf GL, I'm sure things would be different.


No, no they wouldn't.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> No, no they wouldn't.


Ok, the spare tire pic was too far.
I get it. 
_EDIT- I never post every-single-picture.
There are a bunch of pics at the saturn ad I did not post, for example._

And with smart going away from the US, are smart parts hard to get now?
Want to at least try a later manual turbo smart... and they are getting cheap now.





__





Autotrader - page unavailable






www.autotrader.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> I think (hope) we can all agree that the Opel is worth posting pictures of. A picture of a Saturn spare tire however is not really worth taking up forum space IMO.


Yeah this. A rare and desireable car is one thing, a boring appliance is another thing. A spare tire and a grey cloth interior of an appliance is not cool. IMHO this thread would become unreadable fast if everyone posts every single pictures of every CL ads.


----------



## linuxology (Mar 29, 2017)

1982 BMW 320i - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Beautiful vintage ride, recently purchased and shipped from the great state of California. Good to go! Selling because I need the cash more than the car. Serious inquiries only please. Thank you!



nashville.craigslist.org





1982 BMW 320i

Beautiful vintage ride, recently purchased and shipped from the great state of California. Good to go! Selling because I need the cash more than the car. 

Serious inquiries only please. $8500

Thank you!


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Ok, the spare tire pic was too far.
> I get it.
> _EDIT- I never post every-single-picture.
> There are a bunch of pics at the saturn ad I did not post, for example._
> ...


I've heard that finding parts for these is already becoming a bit of a challenge...


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Techno Violet 1997 BMW M3 - $34,777


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yeah this. A rare and desireable car is one thing, a boring appliance is another thing. A spare tire and a grey cloth interior of an appliance is not cool. IMHO this thread would become unreadable fast if everyone posts every single pictures of every CL ads.


Again, some enthusiasts actually enjoy seeing plebian survivor cars.
It's a bit presumptuous to assume you speak for all enthusiasts.

And here is an already imported RHD Tercel thing.
I guess they import them for mail delivery sales and also if anybody else wants them?
Too bad they didn't sell the Tercel in this body style here.
Looks good imo.









93 JDM Toyota Corolla 2 Right Hand Drive Post Office Hatch Tercel...


Welcome to Import Auto Center where we specialize in importing cars from Japan since the early 2000's. Please visit our website: www.jdmimportautocenter.com for many more jdm cars and pictures. JDM...



greenville.craigslist.org


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I need this. Gonna be interesting to watch this bid






Copart USA - Online Live Vehicle Auctions - Bid & Win


Leader in live online salvage and insurance auto auctions. Over 100000 vehicles on sale. Salvage, used cars, trucks, construction equipment, fleet and more.




www.copart.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Ok, the spare tire pic was too far.
> I get it.
> _EDIT- I never post every-single-picture.
> There are a bunch of pics at the saturn ad I did not post, for example._
> ...


I imagine Smart parts are like Maybach parts. Your local dealer will likely tell you to go pound sand.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

1980 Datsun 210 , 2 door - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


For sale is a 1980 Datsun 210 , 2 door . This Datsun is 4 cylinder , 1.5 , and automatic transmission . The miles are exempt on the title . This car is blue with a blue interior . This is a...



york.craigslist.org






























Subaru SVX - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


What a cream puff! You will not find a cleaner SVX! 1992 AWD 6-cylindar 230hp, 2-door black with only 119K miles. Original owner, garage-kept. State inspection good through August 2021. Good tires,...



harrisburg.craigslist.org






























Classic 1979 Lincoln Continental Mark V Collectors Series - cars &...


Midnight Blue Moondust Metallic 1979 Lincoln Continental Mark V Collector Series for sale. The 1979 Mark V was the last personal luxury car built on a full-size platform. The Collector Series was...



smd.craigslist.org






























1994 Caprice 125k mi $2000 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


94 Chevrolet Caprice sedan.Dark green with tan cloth interior. Small V8 4.3L, automatic. 125k miles. A two owner car that had sat idle for a couple years. I replaced the filters, fluids, brakes,...



scranton.craigslist.org


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> 1980 Datsun 210 , 2 door - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...
> 
> 
> For sale is a 1980 Datsun 210 , 2 door . This Datsun is 4 cylinder , 1.5 , and automatic transmission . The miles are exempt on the title . This car is blue with a blue interior . This is a...
> ...


$9500 for a 40 year old Datsun 210? What the hell are they smoking in PA? No wonder the photos are 5 months old. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

😃

I like the spare tire challenge game!

👻









Corvair 1963 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1963 Corvair Coupe, Monza 900 4 speed with Factory A/C. Silver blue with blue interior, AM radio, white walls with wire wheel covers, new interior and headliner and the original spare tire and jack...



raleigh.craigslist.org






























well sorted 1999 Porsche 911, in Savannah - cars & trucks - by owner...


Hello fellow Porsche enthusiasts and thank you for taking time read about my 911. I am not going to try and sell you a 911, if you are reading this then you know and you get it. Please check with...



savannah.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you guys for illustrating my point so well. 👍


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

rloewy said:


> Fiat 850 Coupe 1968 - $2,500 (South Seattle)
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/seattle-fiat-850-coupe-1968/7220941015.html


I've always loved those Fiat coupes.

It is still available:









Fiat 850 Coupe 1968 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Early 850 Coupe For more details and photos call or text . Thats two-oh-six nine-one-four seven-one-five-one. Asking $2500 or better offer. 1968 Fiat 850 Fastback Coupe This Coupe is All Original...



seattle.craigslist.org





Restoration would be a major task for a DIY'r like myself, in all honesty I'd take the outlaw route --- preserve that paint because it's got good patina, and convert drivetrain to superbike motor.










Yesterday got headkicked by newsfeed article that popped up on my phone and actually like the looks of upstart electro Alpha (AMC?) with their Ace because it's got retro vibes and the lines nearly mirror that Fiat, yeah there is some awkward clunkiness but still pretty cool looking.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

bombardi said:


> Techno Violet 1997 BMW M3 - $34,777


Damn it's like I went back to my high school days browsing through DTM-Power.net and getting hyped for the E46 M3 to come out. That guy has a uhhh unique look. 


$85,000 for a Diesel XJ Cherokee









I had to go through the listing to confirm they didn't add an extra zero by mistake. $85,000 is crazy money for a gray market G with flat vinyl seats, bare door panels, no power anything. Can't you get a US market G500/G55/G550/G63 for less money?


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Not Craigslist, but too cool not to post:

1974 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am. Less than 20,000 miles! One owner too. No price though. 



https://www.itsaliveautomotive.com/details/used-1974-pontiac-firebird-trans-am/69768208





















Interior is such a great color combo.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> Not Craigslist, but too cool not to post:
> 
> 1974 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am. Less than 20,000 miles! One owner too. No price though.


Definetly something you don't see too often. Even in the '70s there weren't too many of those. I'm sure the price is not cheap.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Baltimoron said:


> I had to go through the listing to confirm they didn't add an extra zero by mistake. $85,000 is crazy money for a gray market G with flat vinyl seats, bare door panels, no power anything. Can't you get a US market G500/G55/G550/G63 for less money?


Yeah, that's crackpipe pricing right there.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Seems like a solid car for a good price.

'99 Porsche 911 Carrera 4, 6 spd manual - $18,000



















Sorry guys, no pictures of the spare. 

1999 Porsche 911 Carrera 4 996 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle... 

_1999 Porsche 911 Carrera 4 in Midnight Blue

These early water cooled 996 versions of the classic 911 are a blast to drive. This car is the C4 version meaning it has all wheel drive AWD and a hard top. It has a 6 speed manual, not the boring tiptronic automatic. Although far lower cost than an earlier air cooled 911, the modern versions, or a turbo this car still drives like a 911 with that rear engine giving is great handling and super traction over the rear wheels. Revs nice with that unique 911 sound.

It comes with an indoor car cover and an extra set of original Porsche (BBS) wheels (same as those on the car). Have some records from past owners and myself + owners manuals. I have the AutoCheck (like CarFax) from when I bought the car showing no issues.

The car is in decent shape for the age and miles, not a show car but a great drivers car. I had all of the fluids (engine / transmission / coolant), plugs, filters etc. changes this summer so it's ready to go. The car has an after market exhaust and the suspension has been lowered a bit to help the stance / looks. Rear tires are very new, fronts a little older.

More Info from the options code stickers under the hood (decoded). Any questions just ask.

Type 996 410
149-5930 USM

Engine Code
M9602-68X ( 996 +M620 C4 )

G9630-10 ( 996 C4 transmission / manual )

Paint No / Interior
L39C - Midnight Blue
BC - B – Space Grey, C = Graphite Grey
First letter = leather/leatherette color
Second letter = (plastic) trim color

Options
C02 - Equipped with catalytic converter
XRL - 18" SportDesign wheels
X47 - Carbon gear lever knob
X54 - Stainless steel tailpipes
X58 - Carbon handbrake lever
X77 - Carbon Steering Wheel (standard with Y25)
139 - Seat Heating - Left
236 - Internal production code related to tyres
288 - Headlight washer / 996: Light washers
340 - Seat heating - Right
425 - Rear wiper
437 - 8-way electrical seat, left
438 - 8-way electrical seat, right
446 - Wheel caps with colored Porsche crest
490 - Basic sound system
537 - Seat memory, left
601 - Litronic (xenon) headlamps
659 - Onboard computer
662 - PCM 1 Porsche Communication Management screen with navigation, telephone module, radio, cassette player
939 - Draped leather rear seats
982 - Draped leather front seats _


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

^buy it and thank me later


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

chucchinchilla said:


> ^buy it and thank me later


don't those have IMS bearing issues?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Not CL. Maybe Leno could buy this Barracuda... 









1968 Plymouth Barracuda | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1968 Plymouth Barracuda at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

elite.mafia said:


> don't those have IMS bearing issues?


It's a one time fix then the problem is gone forever and at this point in time, odds are it's already been done to this car. If it hasn't then just use that point in negotiations.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1966 CHEVROLET BELAIR - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1966 CHEVROLET BELAIR 9 Passenger Wagon Matte White Paint Hard to find 3 seats with original blue interior New Carpet Believe to have 58,000 ORIGINAL miles FRESH built HI- Performance 350 Engine...



nashville.craigslist.org


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

1971 Volvo 140 $3900 135k miles
Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/E4MHLQ3zzcb


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Back when Volvos were just boxy, without most of the safety. 👍


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

elite.mafia said:


> don't those have IMS bearing issues?


‘99 is a dual row bearing, which has a lower failure rate than the single row bearing used in later cars. 

IMS bearings tend to fail more on low mile garage queen cars and automatics, cars that aren’t drive frequently and aren’t revved hard. The single row bearing in my ‘02 986S was perfect when removed at 69k miles, but the RMS was leaking and the dual mass flywheel was clunky (symptom of early failure) so I sprung for the LN bearing.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

1989 BMW 635csi with 14k original miles


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

Unique ND Miata $20,000


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

Itgb said:


> Unique ND Miata $20,000


Yep, thats unique. Kinda want to know how all of that is held on, and if it will fly off at speed.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Itgb said:


> Unique ND Miata $20,000


If the flying off pieces were actually contoured to match the body underneath, then maybe.
As is reminds of the "gamer" PC builds.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

1956 lincoln mark continental ii rare coupe rough - cars & trucks -...


calls only. frame is bad has title loys of chrome and trim gon. no hub caps



frederick.craigslist.org





Yikes! It looks like this one has factory air conditioning, too.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

1966 Ford Mustang $5000
Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/isVOAcQ2Fcb


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> 1966 Ford Mustang $5000
> Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/isVOAcQ2Fcb
> 
> View attachment 59471


Finger looks like a man's finger. Why didn't she just ask her husband what engine is in the car? Pretty straight looking V6. 



> For Parts
> My husband bought the Mustang in 2011 to work on as a hobby. He replaced the tires and rims, the interior seats and painted it. It has been used for recreational purposes, and to drive to work and school. It has not been driven in the last two years and I am selling it as is. It needs a new battery and starter and I am not positive what type of engine it has, but I believe it is a v6.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Finger looks like a man's finger.


"Pull my finger"

Hum, no.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

This thing is just 107% insane/awesome. Insawesome? Awesane? I texted the seller but he thinks he's got it sold. He'll let me know next week.



> Wide Body 1971 Chevrolet Camaro Street / Road Race Car - $18,950 (Temecula)
> 
> Wide Body 1971 Chevrolet Camaro
> 
> ...


Wide Body 1971 Chevrolet Camaro Street / Road Race Car - cars &...






































































































































[/quote]


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> ...


That's a good find, hopefully it finds a good home!


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> 1956 lincoln mark continental ii rare coupe rough - cars & trucks -...
> 
> 
> calls only. frame is bad has title loys of chrome and trim gon. no hub caps
> ...


Wow, that is really in rough condition. Restoration of it is well above my skill level. Many parts are missing, the frame is bad, and most body parts are rusted through. The engine appears to be an original Lincoln 368, so that could have value, if it isn’t seized or rusted internally.

Barry W. probably has a lot better idea if this car can be saved (or not). 

And the $6750 asking price seems optimistic.

🍺


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CL Finds 1984 VW edition

Pretty complete clean looking MK1 diesel with almost 1/2 million miles on it. - $2500


















1984 vw Jetta diesel - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Up for sale, or interesting trade. Is my 84 Jetta 4door. Diesel, 5 speed manual. It’s still in pretty good shape with only 421 thousand miles on it. Starts right up, goes down the road pretty good....



boston.craigslist.org





Another find from 1984 - Subie swapped Vanagon - $10,500 


















1984 VW Van - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1984 Tin Top camper. Repowered 6 years ago with a remanufactured Subi 2.2, headers, air intake etc. radiator, Manual gear box, new clutch at that time. This vehicle has been gone thru from the tires...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> That's a good find, hopefully it finds a good home!


I had an 84 coupe GTS and it was by far the easiest vehicle I ever worked on.
It was also very comfortable on the road- but not really that sporty (it is a truck drivetrain).
It spoiled me into thinking all vehicles were made to be easily taken apart, easily fixed, and easily put back together.
In contrast my previous (and newer) 86 Mazda 323 had some plastic connector bits in the engine bay that broke easily.
That example looks like it wouldn't take much work to make it nice.
My only concern is that differential.
That's the IRS version and not sure if a hard part to find.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

A diff is fairly rebuildable no?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

....


CostcoPizza said:


> A diff is fairly rebuildable no?


Any Toyota experts here? With 102k miles, it should be good but it may have had a seal go dry and lost it's fluid.
It may be a truck pinion gear with just the half shafts changed to IRS..


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

~400,000 mile 1982 Toyota Pickup $15,500
Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/Gqr5KbU1Hcb









41k Mile Toyota Corolla $6900
Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/ZLdk9i61Hcb

















145k mile M5 $15k
Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/PHPvxB02Hcb


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I have no idea what the market is on these and he does mention replacing some pans in the ad, but otherwise is this ridiculously low for this condition? It looks pretty damn amazing.

1981 Datsun 280ZX - $3900 OBRO



























1981 Datsun 280ZX - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1981 Datsun 280ZX Grand Luxury package, pwr windows, pwr steering, Cruise control, Aluminum alloy wheels, and more. T-bar Roof panels with storage bags. The interior is in decent shape, all...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

1986 Lands Precedent.
This is an interesting one for one steal of a deal... $3500 for a one of two ever made! It looks like it would fit right in with a Delorean or something like that. Forget keeping up with the Joneses, pass them up with something nobody else has. 
https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/385251699134526

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> 1986 Lands Precedent.
> This is an interesting one for one steal of a deal... $3500 for a one of two ever made! It looks like it would fit right in with a Delorean or something like that. Forget keeping up with the Joneses, pass them up with something nobody else has.
> https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/385251699134526
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


From TTAC:
"The Precedent project cost a reported $1 million and saw two completed Sportswagons roll out of a factory in Elkhart, Indiana (a town known for conversion vans). One completed example was white, the other gray as shown here. One or the other has popped up on the internet over the years, usually with little information. Seemingly after the first two Precedents were complete, the company vanished."

$3500 for a half million dollar van? Score. 



Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## erikatwork (Nov 30, 2004)

Roadkill just bought that Camaro thing.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

erikatwork said:


> Roadkill just bought that Camaro thing.


The lands Precedent?

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

If this ad is real the bottom sure has dropped out of the VW van market ha.









1981 VW south/westfalia project - rvs - by owner - vehicle...


Awesome VW Vanagon camper van 110 Shore Outlet unused porta potty DVD flat screen memory foam cushions absolutely no rust live the van life call for details



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

erikatwork said:


> Roadkill just bought that Camaro thing.


Where did you see this?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

VadGTI said:


> Where did you see this?


Freiburger posted it on instagram yesterday.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

bronson75 said:


> From TTAC:
> "The Precedent project cost a reported $1 million and saw two completed Sportswagons roll out of a factory in Elkhart, Indiana (a town known for conversion vans). One completed example was white, the other gray as shown here. One or the other has popped up on the internet over the years, usually with little information. Seemingly after the first two Precedents were complete, the company vanished."
> 
> $3500 for a half million dollar van? Score.
> ...


At a million, that seems rather cheap. $3500 for a 1 of 2 known to exist, well that's unprecedented.


----------



## doubleokeim (Mar 26, 2004)

This 2006 Audi S4 Avant just popped up on my Craigslist alerts. Low mileage at 50k and it appears to be very well kept. Located in Los Angeles.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Atl-Atl said:


> If this ad is real the bottom sure has dropped out of th we VW van market ha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 $12k is not cheap for a home-brewed wannabe Westy with the head-warping 1.9L. An 86-91 in that condition would still fetch a lot of money. I can't find a regular 3-row in decent shape for under $10k. They are all beat.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1970 Corvette Stingray - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


454/390 HP-4 speed manual “numbers matching” -A/C, power windows, tilt plus telescopic, powering steering, brakes, factory alarm, protecto plate -Donny Brooke green exterior, deluxe interior with...



lasvegas.craigslist.org





454/390 HP-4 speed manual “numbers matching”
-A/C, power windows, tilt plus telescopic, powering steering, brakes, factory alarm, protecto plate 
-Donny Brooke green exterior, deluxe interior with leather and wood grain(Tan)
-Mechanics good/runs well
-Nice paint and chrome, interior in excellent condition

$37,000


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 454/390 HP-4 speed manual “numbers matching”
> -A/C, power windows, tilt plus telescopic, powering steering, brakes, *factory alarm*, protecto plate
> -Donny Brooke green exterior, deluxe interior with leather and wood grain(Tan)
> -Mechanics good/runs well
> -Nice paint and chrome, interior in excellent condition


This is interesting. I've never heard of an alarm that old.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor car needs rescuing.

Have AE86 prices corrected by now? (or is this an 85?)


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

doubleokeim said:


> This 2006 Audi S4 Avant just popped up on my Craigslist alerts. Low mileage at 50k and it appears to be very well kept. Located in Los Angeles.


Probably overpriced for an AT with no record of chain guide repair.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Sweet Toyota wagon
78 Toyota Corona West Coast Car - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









Nice type 3 wagon
1967 VW Volkswagen Type 3 Squareback on Airbags - cars & trucks - by...









Really nice looking Skylark 
1977 Buick Skylark - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









Anyone want to roll the dice on a $5500 W8 Passat?
2003 VW Passat W8 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









or a bigger gamble on a sort of bentley mechanics special, a hoovie mobile
2004 Volkswagen VW Phaeton W12 AWD | Bentley Engine and Chassis -...










G60 Rado, needs some love
1990 Volkswagen Corrado G60 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









39k 2000 buick regal 3800sc 
2000 Buick Regal GSE - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









similar riviera for cheap with 75k 3800sc 
1995 Buick Riviera - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

joedubbs said:


> Sweet Toyota wagon
> 78 Toyota Corona West Coast Car - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


My grandparents had one but auto and tan.
It was absolutely miserable.. but reliable. 
Edit. it had AC but they refused to use it as it "wasted gas" - as we go down the highway with all the windows open and still dipping sweat onto the vinyl interior.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Holy smokes, I love this. 



joedubbs said:


> Really nice looking Skylark
> 1977 Buick Skylark - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Matt said:


> This is interesting. I've never heard of an alarm that old.


RPO UA6 Alarm System $26

The switch is located above the rear bumper.










The horn is inside the fender.










The Schematic.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Some assembly required








S2000 Project For Sale - over $76K invested - $40,000 OBO - cars &...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That 'vette alarm is pretty awesome.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

beefjerky said:


> Some assembly required
> View attachment 60912
> 
> S2000 Project For Sale - over $76K invested - $40,000 OBO - cars &...


That's some ROI... I always hate it when I put $76,000 into a car and can only sell it for $35k... 
But then there's me imagining what it would be like to drive the completed car... 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

> G60 Rado, needs some love
> 1990 Volkswagen Corrado G60 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


That's a pretty good price... Makes me wish it was closer.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

beefjerky said:


> Some assembly required
> View attachment 60912
> 
> S2000 Project For Sale - over $76K invested - $40,000 OBO - cars &...


Over $76,000 invested (inflated over prices from 20 years ago) when SSR GT3 wheels were a thing. Half of the parts in that picture are so old and brittle you'd have to replace them before even getting to install them for the first time. Engine has 0 miles (and has been sitting still on an engine stand so its essentially worthless) yet the valve cover is missing 3/4 of its paint. All that money and he couldnt slap some paint on the valve cover. Yeesh, I almost feel bad for the guy.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

beefjerky said:


> Some assembly required
> View attachment 60912
> 
> S2000 Project For Sale - over $76K invested - $40,000 OBO - cars &...


Am I the only one to think that even fully assembled ~40k would be a stretch?


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

joedubbs said:


> 39k 2000 buick regal 3800sc
> 2000 Buick Regal GSE - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


dang that looks like a great deal, car looks mint, low mileage, and cheap. and fast.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> dang that looks like a great deal, car looks mint, low mileage, and cheap. and fast.


Those really feel fast at highway speeds. That's an unusually nice lo-mi example. Good find, joe. Tho, no interior pics? Interior wear is always a concern with older GMs.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

beefjerky said:


> Some assembly required
> View attachment 60912
> 
> S2000 Project For Sale - over $76K invested - $40,000 OBO - cars &...


This is like a real life lego set!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Save yourself the money and just buy this instead 🙃


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

1997 Lada Niva - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1997 Lada Niva Registered in CA has a clean title 155k km on cluster 5 speed manual fuel injected engine text or call for more info keywords: bmw, mercedes, toyota, honda, nissan, fiat, mini



losangeles.craigslist.org




1997 Lada Niva


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

Paging Vad. It's even in LA.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

How in the hell can you register a 1997 Lada Niva in California?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

1982 500SEC AMG Euro import, owned since 1994, $8500









1982 mercedes 500 sec euro model - cars & trucks - by owner -...


178k.blk/tan leather, amg kit. This car came from Germany and is the 50th off the production line. I have owned it since 1994 and it is 90% restored. New stereo system. Tinted windows. Serious...



sfbay.craigslist.org















Pretty sure I've salivated over this car at a RADwood somewhere. Marking this one down as another "would if I could."


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

These always remind me of a gif I saw posted on here years and years ago where the signals moved up and down like eyebrows and I've never been able to find it again. 



got-rice said:


> View attachment 61500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

beefjerky said:


> Some assembly required
> View attachment 60912
> 
> S2000 Project For Sale - over $76K invested - $40,000 OBO - cars &...


He priced in about $10,000 in labor that he paid someone.. And he thinks a S2000 with 114k miles and is in pieces is worth $12k...(and its not even complete since he calculated the engine, transmission and all other pieces separately)


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Any Nogaro fans?









2005 Audi S4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


2005 Audi S4 4.2L V8 6 Speed Manual Nogaro blue Clean title 123,000 miles Smogged and registered 2021 tags $7,500 obo



modesto.craigslist.org


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow that's hot.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Interesting it's lasted 20 days.


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> Interesting it's lasted 20 days.


Perhaps because its in Modesto? Its not even too far from the Bay Area...I could easily take Amtrak to get there from where I am in the Central Valley.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

got-rice said:


> Perhaps because its in Modesto? Its not even too far from the Bay Area...I could easily take Amtrak to get there from where I am in the Central Valley.


Could probably even get PPI done at JHM.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

bothhandsplease said:


> Could probably even get PPI done at JHM.


Probably needs chain guides done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

1970 Mercedes-Benz C250 $14,555
Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/eshE32y1Zcb

19k miles....but!!! It could be 119k.....you'd have to pull film on it.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

ENV² said:


> Definitely needs chain guides done


FTFY


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Is there such a thing as a "mint turd"? 










Dodge 1989 Spirit - $3,900









Dodge 1989 Spirit - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


For sale : 1989 Dodge Spirit Tan exterior with brown cloth interior in fantastic condition. 35k miles, 3 speed automatic transmission mated to a 2.5L 4 cyl engine. Has Ice cold a/c and fantastic...



baltimore.craigslist.org


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

2 doors said:


> Is there such a thing as a "mint turd"?











1989 Ford Tempo G - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1989 Ford Tempo G 4 Cylinder 39,000 Original Miles verified by Carfax when the car was purchased Clean title in hand! NO RUST 4 Door Sedan New Tires Inspected until September of 2021 Power Locks and...



york.craigslist.org


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> 1989 Ford Tempo G - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> 
> 
> 1989 Ford Tempo G 4 Cylinder 39,000 Original Miles verified by Carfax when the car was purchased Clean title in hand! NO RUST 4 Door Sedan New Tires Inspected until September of 2021 Power Locks and...
> ...


Awesome! Both the same year, similar miles and price. We should buy them and do a Top Gear style series of challenges using mint turds. 🍻


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't think I've seen a narrow body Starion before.









1983 Mitusbishi Starion Conquest - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1983 Mitsubishi Starion 112,xxx miles Blue/Silver Exterior Gray Cloth Interior Everything works! A/C, Heat, Radio, Cruise Control are all in perfect working order. The interior is immaculate for...



baltimore.craigslist.org


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

2 doors said:


> Awesome! Both the same year, similar miles and price. We should buy them and do a Top Gear style series of challenges using mint turds.  🍻


Aw yeah, Team Tempo!


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Worthy of it's own CL thread (the topic, not specifically this car)? Kinda puts things into perspective when you see them on the daily in Phoenix. I'm also awaiting the time people start snatching these up, putting them on a diet and..........adding two ~60 trim turbos

Honestly honest....I think that'd be a riot opposed to yet another "Stang twin turbo...oh...another Vette TT, again and again and again, next to the row of 13 GTR's..."

2012 Bentley Continental Flying Spur, ~$58k, 44k miles..


https://offerup.co/LWxSwSmf1cb













2007 Bentley Continental GT, $40k, 59k miles...


https://offerup.co/rBeskMzg1cb











2005 Bentley Continental, $35k, 40k miles


https://offerup.co/oVBXnYKg1cb












2004 Bentley Continental, $32k, 40k miles
Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/IGtW144g1cb


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

For: 996 Turbo for under 30 grand!
Against: Mileage is 156K
Question: Would you?


















Porsche 911 Turbo ****Runs Great/Drives Great/Very Fun Sports...


Car Runs and Drives Strong, Good (blue) Paint, 6 Speed Manual Transmission, Power Windows, Power Steering, Power Door Locks, Power Mirrors, Air Conditioning, Equiped with the Famous Mezger 3.6 Liter...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Porsche Mileage is 156K
> Question: Would you?


IMS bearing be like:

Nooooobody knows the trouble I've seen...
Nooooobody knows but He knows my sorrow...


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> IMS bearing be like:
> 
> Nooooobody knows the trouble I've seen...
> Nooooobody knows but He knows my sorrow...


I thought the turbos didnt have IMS issues.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> For: 996 Turbo for under 30 grand!
> Against: Mileage is 156K
> Question: Would you?
> 
> ...


Yaaaaas any day of the week and twice on Sundays. No IMS issues on the Metzger


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

2013 Mazda MX-5 Miata Club, 6 spd., PRHT, NC - cars & trucks - by...


Please read entire ad before asking questions or contacting. Ad will be removed when the car is sold; no need to ask if it’s still available. I'm selling my 2013 Mazda MX-5 Miata Club, 6 speed,...



orangecounty.craigslist.org


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

According to information at the Saab Museum in Trollhättan, only 814 9-4X units were produced making this a very rare find. Also note this was manufactured on 02/2011, just two months before all Saab production stopped. If you want something quirky, rare, and the last of it's kind this is your chance! Just don't brake anything because good luck finding parts.



























2011 Saab 9-4X 3.0i Premium Sport Utility 4D with - cars & trucks -...


2011 *** Saab 9-4X 3.0i Premium Sport Utility 4D SUV *** Ready To Upgrade Your Ride Today? We Make It Fast & Easy! Call (or text) ☏ BMG Auto Sales & Repairs 4239 Peralta Blvd, Fremont, CA...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

chucchinchilla said:


> For: 996 Turbo for under 30 grand!
> Against: Mileage is 156K
> Question: Would you?
> 
> ...


Per the options sheet, this is a sunroof delete car. Other interesting options include front bumperette delete, model designation delete and carbon interior package with aluminum/carbon shifter/brake. MSRP was $125,500 in 2001.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> According to information at the Saab Museum in Trollhättan, only 814 9-4X units were produced making this a very rare find. Also note this was manufactured on 02/2011, just two months before all Saab production stopped. If you want something quirky, rare, and the last of it's kind this is your chance! Just don't brake anything because good luck finding parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you think this badge-engineered POS is quirky and rare, I think you should buy a Routan


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I never see these 6 speed man ecoboost Fusions for sale in my area- always several states away.
Seems like a good manual option for a cheap practical sedan, tho I realize not fast with just the 1.6.






















__





Autotrader - page unavailable






www.autotrader.com


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

Manual R129?









1991 Mercedes-Benz 300SL - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1991 Mercedes-Benz 300SL **Very Rare 5Speed Manual** __________________________________ Year: 1991 Make: Mercedes-Benz Model: 300SL Body style: Roadster Condition: Used Mileage: 106,416 Exterior:...



newyork.craigslist.org







https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/lake-grove-2014-toyota-le/7262059467.htm



I know it’s a boring Camry but I can’t get over the amount of value here. $6500 for a 2014 Camry with only 60,000 miles.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

PZ said:


> If you think this badge-engineered POS is quirky and rare, I think you should buy a Routan


Haha, good comparison considering both cars were made by American manufacturers in NAFTA countries (Routan by Chrysler in Canada, 9-4X by GM in Mexico). Okay so unlike the 996 Turbo which I posted as something to truly consider, I posted the Saab more as an interesting factoid on a car quickly forgotten.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Oh you guys knock it off, when in doubt: 











12" lifted Chevrolet Silverado 1500

































Or not:










1984 Buick Regal, $20k: https://offerup.co/20rMiWDw4cb


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1994 Suzuki Samurai import. 29k miles, RHD, $6900


















1994 SUZUKI SAMURI 29K MILES FUEL INJECTED TURBO $6900 - cars &...


THIS VEHICLE IS A DIRECT IMPORT FROM JAPAN&;RIGHT WHEEL DRIVE !!! turbo charged... fuel injected.....alloy wheels..hard top.... radio and even A/C .....2 seater modified for 6foot + driver this...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Clean cheap bug, seems like its had lots of maintenance 
1976 Volkswagen Beetle Low Miles!!! - cars & trucks - by owner -...









Other than a potentially cross threaded drain plug this seems like a great deal on a clean z3 with low miles
1996 BMW Z 3 CONVERTIBLE - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









Cool to see such a clean 89 probe but that price..
1989 ford Probe - Financing Available! - cars & trucks - by dealer -...

















well sorted 1977 924 $5500
1977 Porsche 924 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









With the recent price jump for 944's this could be a good deal for someone; two for $3000, both need some work but look pretty clean
Porsche 944 restoration - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
















clean looking low mileage Saab 9-5 (no manual, no wagon) $3k
2001 SAAB 9-5 SE 1 OWNER,PA INSPECTED TILL MAY+LEATHER SEATS SUNROOF...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Now _that's _prestigious.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

You have to wonder if they made a sketch/drawing of the intended car before they actually did it.
Surely it did not look like THAT.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> You have to wonder if they made a sketch/drawing of the intended car before they actually did it.
> Surely it did not look like THAT.


Found the drawing


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

clean first gen mr2 $5k
1986 Toyota MR2 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









low mileage, manual, awd Jaguar X-type, probably a terrible idea but it looks nice
2005 Jaguar X-Type 3.0 VDP 5-Speed - cars & trucks - by owner -...









24k mile 1991 miata, immaculate $15k
1991 Mazda Miata - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









Always a sucker for 1st gen Rx-7's
1983 MAZDA RX-7 - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle automotive sale









nothing I can afford but I can always dream 
2008 Porsche 911 GT2 - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...









Three grand tracker 4x4 5spd
Chevy Tracker 2002 4x4 Manual - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









Another I can dream vehicle
1996 Acura NSX-T 80k Miles 5 Speed Red/Black All Major Service Done...









Lastly a clean, low mileage yellow bug eye wagon
2003 Subaru Wrx Wagon 76K miles "Mint" obo - cars & trucks - by...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

That bugeye looks really clean. Paint probably cost them half of their asking price.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

So here's a weird one, at least it seems strange. Just running through my daily CL search and came across a familiar looking Scirocco in MA.

1987 Volkswagen Scirocco - runs/drives - cars & trucks - by owner -... 

Figured out where I saw it before and it had sold on 1/5/21 on BaT for $8150. 

1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed 

Maybe it showed up and wasn't as good as the buyer hoped? Quick flip? Just weird.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1973 Chevelle SS 454 Station Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner -...


LONE SURVIVOR in DARK RED METALLIC!!! 86k original miles AC still blows cold One year Only Factory built 1973 Chevelle SS 454 Station wagon. Built 2nd week May 1973 at Leeds KC plant Interior...



omaha.craigslist.org


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Must...not...buy...
It’s like a cooler version of the ‘77 wagon I grew up with


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> So here's a weird one, at least it seems strange. Just running through my daily CL search and came across a familiar looking Scirocco in MA.
> 
> 1987 Volkswagen Scirocco - runs/drives - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> 
> ...


They could have at least taken new pictures (although the seats would have given it away).


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> They could have at least taken new pictures (although the seats would have given it away).


Yeah until I saw the seats I wasn't sure where I had seen it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice van. Not so sure about the body mouldings.









1977 Chevy Nomad Van - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


1977 G10 Nomad Van, Very Rare find! Rust free Arizona dry desert van!!! 400 V8 power steering and power disc brakes! Runs and drives, nice survivor, original paint from the blue down. Beautiful...



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Yeah until I saw the seats I wasn't sure where I had seen it.


Often times, recovered seats don't look too good. The leather look ill fitted compared to OEM seats.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Talk about a sleeper.... The want is really strong on this one.



























Volkswagen sportruck - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


1980 vw sportruck 5spd 1.8t motor swap Clean clean clean mk1. sick of getting flipped the bird by people on the road. this rig will solve all your problems drop her down and blow by with a smile and...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> Talk about a sleeper.... The want is really strong on this one.
> 
> View attachment 63867
> 
> ...


Even ignoring the engine swap, I want it. Sportrucks are awesome. 1980 trucks are awesome. 1980 sportrucks are even more awesomer.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> Even ignoring the engine swap, I want it. Sportrucks are awesome. 1980 trucks are awesome. 1980 sportrucks are even more awesomer.


Totally agree.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Totally agree.


A TDI swap would have been more cooler.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Well yeah


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> Talk about a sleeper.... The want is really strong on this one.
> 
> View attachment 63867
> 
> ...


I really like that truck! I've got a 1980 lx caddy, maybe I should get some sport truck emblems... Maybe not. It's getting a TDI swap, so it'll be fast enough, but probably not 1.8t fast. I think the 1980 is my favorite of the front end styles.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> For: 996 Turbo for under 30 grand!
> Against: Mileage is 156K
> Question: Would you?
> 
> ...


So.... Who rolled the dice on it?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

thegave said:


> So.... Who rolled the dice on it?


Oh how I wish it was me.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Just another Bay Area time capsule car. 47K on the clock!









1986 Honda CRX - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Hard to find Carfax verified 47, 939 mile, bone stock time capsule 1986 Honda CRX. I put Vin # in ad if you'd care to verify mileage. Previously owned for 26 years by an older woman that cared for...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

VadGTI said:


> Per the options sheet, this is a sunroof delete car. Other interesting options include front bumperette delete, model designation delete and carbon interior package with aluminum/carbon shifter/brake. MSRP was $125,500 in 2001.


Wish mine was a sunroof delete car. Otherwise I have 120k less miles than that. Amazing that the 996TT is appreciating so well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1988 Toyota Corolla All-Trac Wagon - cars & trucks - by dealer -...


1988 Toyota Corolla All-Trac Wagon We have the factory steel wheels with center caps and tires that came off of it that go with the Wagon - see last picture. Front seats are torn some - see...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> 1988 Toyota Corolla All-Trac Wagon - cars & trucks - by dealer -...
> 
> 
> 1988 Toyota Corolla All-Trac Wagon We have the factory steel wheels with center caps and tires that came off of it that go with the Wagon - see last picture. Front seats are torn some - see...
> ...


That's a pretty sweet car, few things strike me as odd, exhaust looks like one of those aftermarket replacement bosal mufflers, stock exhaust probably rotted off as is common with these, looks rust free otherwise though? also weird one window on the left side has no tint, lol.

looks better on the factory steelies, those alloys look really out of place.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Just another Bay Area time capsule car. 47K on the clock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is clean. I wonder how much more it would fetch on BaT?


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

I don't see a lot of upside from the $8k ask on this one.

1st gens aren't as popular as the 2nd gen. The automatic doesn't help either.

It's a sweet time capsule though. I thought the 86 CRX Si I bought last fall was nice. It's nowhere near this clean.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Wow that is clean. I wonder how much more it would fetch on BaT?


Honestly this is one of those examples of a car you pick up locally on CL, clean/sort it (although it looks pretty good already) and flip on BaT..if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

These two are very close to me:








Bmw e39 touring - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


I have a 2000 bmw e39 touring runs great was In an accident not salvage and no damage to the frame Inter fender well is crushed rear tailgate does not open from the outside. Regulators have been...



bakersfield.craigslist.org












2004 bmw 330i - general for sale - by owner


2004 bmw 330i good running car lots of new parts over the last year or 2 , like tires, battery , power steering pump and hose, new plugs and coil packs new air filter ... newer radiator and water...



bakersfield.craigslist.org


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

1 owner, all original, the shaggiest of carpets

























1989 Ford F-250 F250 F 250 - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


1989 Ford F-250 F250 F 250 Offered by: Calidad Motors — — $10,998 Comments1 OWNER,,,,,,,CLASSIC DIESEL 4X4 F-250 LARIAT 7.3L V8 DIESEL, CLUPCAP LONG BED. VERY VERY GOOD CONDITION. MUST SEE NOW...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> 1 owner, all original, the shaggiest of carpets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SF Bay. Should be posted here ------------------> Ridiculous Real Estate For Sale Thread


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Haha so true.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> 1 owner, all original, the shaggiest of carpets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew, I feel like I can smell that through my monitor...and feel that scratchy fabric. 

Old RVs/campers just gross me out for the most part.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> 1 owner, all original, the shaggiest of carpets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11k for THAT? Around here one of those IDI trucks fetches 4k max and the camper? Maybe $2500 if it's in decent shape... doesn't even say if it's the turbo diesel, probably not, since they weren't as common.
Edit: just looked, I can get a 7.3 idi 4x4 with similar mileage and condition for $2500-4500

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> 11k for THAT? Around here one of those IDI trucks fetches 4k max and the camper? Maybe $2500 if it's in decent shape... doesn't even say if it's the turbo diesel, probably not, since they weren't as common.
> Edit: just looked, I can get a 7.3 idi 4x4 with similar mileage and condition for $2500-4500



But in Silicon Valley this is both living accommodations and transportation. $11k is 3 months rent out there.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

spockcat said:


> But in Silicon Valley this is both living accommodations and transportation. $11k is 3 months rent out there.


Touché... But you'd stick out like a sore thumb there too... Maybe I should start a new business venture... Bring junkers to California... 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Touché... But you'd stick out like a sore thumb there too... Maybe I should start a new business venture... Bring junkers to California...



No, actually if you parked that on El Camino Real you would look right at home. 









Living on four wheels: The people inside the RVs on Palo Alto's El Camino Real


The more than 40 recreational vehicles parked along El Camino Real, just outside Stanford University, have been deemed eyesores, but inside them are people facing diverse circumstances.




www.paloaltoonline.com













Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

spockcat said:


> No, actually if you parked that on El Camino Real you would look right at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I see that... I thought it was bad here...

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

spockcat said:


> But in Silicon Valley this is both living accommodations and transportation. $11k is 2 months rent out there.


3 months? LOL. Fixed


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Truck AND trailer? That's a deal!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I ended up going to look at this and I'm going to pay the man today.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

The Sport Ruck!


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> I ended up going to look at this and I'm going to pay the man today.


Oh man. I saw the ad for that. It looks like such a cool truck in the pictures.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> I ended up going to look at this and I'm going to pay the man today.


Nice! Congratulations! 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> I ended up going to look at this and I'm going to pay the man today.


Congrats!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> The Sport Ruck!


Cannot Unsee.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

*waiting patiently for @UncleJB to start a new thread


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> The Sport Ruck!


What does this Caddy have to do with rugby?


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

Autodynamics MKIII formula vee/solo vee. Two events on rebuilt engine. Accusump system, MSD ignition, fire system, cable shifter. Has been in storage last 20 years. Will need brake work, tires, fuel cell bladder, updated belts etc. Can hear run. Great winter project. $ 4800.00 obo










Autodynamics MKIII - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Autodynamics MKIII formula vee/solo vee. Two events on rebuilt engine. Accusump system, MSD ignition, fire system, cable shifter. Has been in storage last 20 years. Will need brake work, tires, fuel...



pittsburgh.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I am sure I will have a thread. It is going straight to a local shop for some TLC before I bring it home. 

Can't wait.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Couple threads on here at the moment about Suzuki Samurai, just saw this one on the local CL:









Suzuki Samurai - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Pulled from a neighbors yard and then got it running. New clutch cable hoses, belts, brakes front and rear. Battery, windshield, etc etc. Too much too mention. Started on the body after I was able...



washingtondc.craigslist.org


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

The SUV trend is getting out of hand.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Vw Thing 1973 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Vw Thing 1973 type 181. I've oowned car for a few years and have redone practically everything. A partial list..ball joints,shocks,tie rod ends, wheel bearing, complete front and rear brakes,...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1991 Mazda B-Series Pickups B2600i | eBay


1991 Mazda B2600i 4x4 Cab Plus Pickup • The absolute nicest Mazda B series 4x4 pickup on the market! • No expense spared full nut and bolt frame off restoration • Completely disassembled and restored, extremely tidy undercarriage and frame • Restored using original NOS Mazda parts and...



www.ebay.com


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> 1991 Mazda B-Series Pickups B2600i | eBay
> 
> 
> 1991 Mazda B2600i 4x4 Cab Plus Pickup • The absolute nicest Mazda B series 4x4 pickup on the market! • No expense spared full nut and bolt frame off restoration • Completely disassembled and restored, extremely tidy undercarriage and frame • Restored using original NOS Mazda parts and...
> ...


That's almost identical to my first truck... Mine was a 1987, which sadly had the carbureted engine. I diesel swapped it and drove it until the engine blew. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This thing is intriguing. Seats alone are worth about a third of what they are asking. 









2006 VW Golf TDI MKIV *project* - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Selling my 2006 Golf TDI MKIV asking 3k OBO. Project car as it sits. Starts, runs, and drives great…when it wants to. Fault P1664 some wire issue when firing the fuel injectors. Possibly just a...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

But Why gif? So much time and probably money into a Mazda pickup? 




BRealistic said:


> 1991 Mazda B-Series Pickups B2600i | eBay
> 
> 
> 1991 Mazda B2600i 4x4 Cab Plus Pickup • The absolute nicest Mazda B series 4x4 pickup on the market! • No expense spared full nut and bolt frame off restoration • Completely disassembled and restored, extremely tidy undercarriage and frame • Restored using original NOS Mazda parts and...
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> This thing is intriguing. Seats alone are worth about a third of what they are asking.


Those seats along with the TDI motor would make a great fit in a VW Caddy. Wink Wink Nudge Nudge


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Those seats along with the TDI motor would make a great fit in a VW Caddy. Wink Wink Nudge Nudge


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> That's almost identical to my first truck... Mine was a 1987, which sadly had the carbureted engine. I diesel swapped it and drove it until the engine blew.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


I had a 1990 B 2600i 2wd reg cab 5 speed (super rare spec).
That Mazda 2.6 liter actually had some pull compared to previous engines used (also used in mpv van).
Still.. this is an ex cab, 4x4, big tires.. it's going to be slow even with the manual.
I was just surprised to see somebody putting that kind of care and cash into a Mazda truck refurbish.
But I like it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This looks to be a super clean LR Disco 


















Land Rover Discovery 2 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Meet Jean-Claude. He's a 2004 Land Rover Discovery 2. But if you are looking at this you already know what this is - and likely why we named him Jean-Claude, or JC for short. Like his namesake he...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## DerBaldGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

*1991 Volkswagen Jetta - $1,950*
91 VW Jetta, 1.8L 8v with automatic transmission. Exterior and interior in great condition for it's age and very original. Runs, drives, stops and turns as it should. 132,000 miles but may have an odometer discrepancy. The inside of the trunk has a rust/hole issue that was scuffed and covered with por15 by the previous owner, seen in pictures. 14" Castellet forged wheels included with matching spare. Has been a fun car to cruise around in but selling to finish another VW project. Would prefer to sell to a Volkswagen enthusiast not planning on daily driving the car. Price is fairly firm but may consider reasonable offer. Clean title. *if the add is still up, the car is still for sale.










1991 Jetta


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

That dumb for two actually looks fun as long as those tires aren't too big for its tiny little engine to push.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

DerBaldGuy said:


> *1991 Volkswagen Jetta - $1,950*
> 91 VW Jetta, 1.8L 8v with automatic transmission. Exterior and interior in great condition for it's age and very original. Runs, drives, stops and turns as it should. 132,000 miles but may have an odometer discrepancy. The inside of the trunk has a rust/hole issue that was scuffed and covered with por15 by the previous owner, seen in pictures. 14" Castellet forged wheels included with matching spare. Has been a fun car to cruise around in but selling to finish another VW project. Would prefer to sell to a Volkswagen enthusiast not planning on daily driving the car. Price is fairly firm but may consider reasonable offer. Clean title. *if the add is still up, the car is still for sale.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet  IIRC those autos are actually pretty stout.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Sweet  IIRC those autos are actually pretty stout.


3 speed right? Stout, yes, but they're dogs. Pretty clean car though


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

2001 Pontiac Firebird - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Clean 2001 Pontiac Firebird, 6 cylinder, 5 spd manual trans, 119,000 original miles, p/w, a/c, stereo, alarm, chrome wheels, comes with an extra set of black wheels, runs excellent, interior is in...



bakersfield.craigslist.org




because manual


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

DerBaldGuy said:


> *1991 Volkswagen Jetta - $1,950*
> 91 VW Jetta, 1.8L 8v with automatic transmission. Exterior and interior in great condition for it's age and very original. Runs, drives, stops and turns as it should. 132,000 miles but may have an odometer discrepancy. The inside of the trunk has a rust/hole issue that was scuffed and covered with por15 by the previous owner, seen in pictures. 14" Castellet forged wheels included with matching spare. Has been a fun car to cruise around in but selling to finish another VW project. Would prefer to sell to a Volkswagen enthusiast not planning on daily driving the car. Price is fairly firm but may consider reasonable offer. Clean title. *if the add is still up, the car is still for sale.
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty nice actually, regardless.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

got-rice said:


> 2001 Pontiac Firebird - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> Clean 2001 Pontiac Firebird, 6 cylinder, 5 spd manual trans, 119,000 original miles, p/w, a/c, stereo, alarm, chrome wheels, comes with an extra set of black wheels, runs excellent, interior is in...
> ...


The 3800 was a good engine. I test drove a new 98 manual 3.8 Camaro and liked everything but the cheapness inside and lack of visibility. The car drove very well.
I actually told my brother four years ago that one of those in convertible form would be a good extra car/convertible as they have bottomed out in value and should be going up soon, and they aren't too bad to maintain/repair.
So he bought a Saab.


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

2001 Audi S4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


- 2001 Audi S4. - Clean title - Stock. - Imola yellow. - Ceramic coated - 6 speed. - 74,000 miles. - Very low miles for the year. - Don’t need to sell, but willing to for the right price. - There’s...



pittsburgh.craigslist.org






2001 Audi S4.
Clean title
Stock.
Imola yellow.
Ceramic coated
6 speed.
74,000 miles.
Very low miles for the year.
Don’t need to sell, but willing to for the right price.
There’s cars with double the miles selling for close to my asking price.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

SC430 Lexus! Total CHICK magnet! Hardtop Convertible) - cars &...


This Fabulous 02 Lexus Hardtop convertible needs NOTHING but a bad assery new owner like I was. So, when you drive this, you attract her... then she gets a bump and realize you got the gurl and the...



yakima.craigslist.org















> So, when you drive this, you attract her... then she gets a bump and realize you got the gurl and the family on the way, sooooo better get a family car. New 2020 Highlander, keeping it in the Toyota family but not near as fun as the SC430:-/


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

^unsure if this was meant to be posted in DIW..

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dviking mk2 said:


> ^unsure if this was meant to be posted in DIW..


How could that be DIW? Man has a lien on a 19 year old car and got 6 tickets (probably all parking tickets) on it in 1 year. 🤣


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh my...





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

r_fostoria said:


> Oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woah..


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> Oh my...


It looks like there's an Audi Coupe in the garage.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> Oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really, really really hope it is truly one of a kind. 🤦‍♂️ 



LT1M21Stingray said:


> It looks like there's an Audi Coupe in the garage.


Indeed!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

So is it a double flat 4 or a flat 8?


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> Oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One question... Why? Just why!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## shuttle pilot (Aug 26, 2006)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> One question... Why? Just why!


Obviously it was meant to be a hero car for a cliffjumper and bubblebee transporter/space bridge accident scene. Sadly it was cut from a Transformer screenplay?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> One question... Why? Just why!


I can't answer that, but I had seen it before on the intertubes. I had never seen the fact it had both drivetrains and had no idea the controls were... whatever the hell they are. 

I'd also like to add that I don't even.


----------



## Pulaski53 (Aug 30, 2014)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It looks like there's an Audi Coupe in the garage.


Well, at least half of one.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Pulaski53 said:


> Well, at least half of one.


True statement.


----------



## the flying grape! (Dec 4, 1999)

Someone rescue this 320 1982 BMW 320i - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale (craigslist.org)


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

This popped up near me.

04 VW R32 V6 AWD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale



> 2004 R32 with approx 129,054 miles. Very Good condition. All wheel drive, six speed. Koenig black leather seats. Price: $14,000 OBO -- serious inquiries only please
> 
> I’m the second owner. Purchased 2009 at 42,563 miles from original owner.
> 
> ...


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

paging @SCHWAB0 Hurry up, someone else might get to have an R32!


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

2002 Chevrolet Camaro · SS Anniversary
2002 anniversary edition Camero SS with only 100 miles! The same guy has a couple of other low mile cameros as well. Wonder if he had bought them new as investments.


> Only 100 Miles Only 100 Miles
> $42,995.
> 
> As you know Facebook Pricing and Miles Are Pre filtered and messed up. This only has 100 original miles and the price is $42,995.
> ...


























Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

burgerbob said:


> paging @SCHWAB0 Hurry up, someone else might get to have an R32!


He probably won't respond to this as he's on the phone with a transit company to get the thing delivered to his house.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

burgerbob said:


> paging @SCHWAB0 Hurry up, someone else might get to have an R32!


Buddy is looking into buying it already . I am out of room ATM, no more cars until I have a shop and storage sorted this spring .


bnkrpt311 said:


> He probably won't respond to this as he's on the phone with a transit company to get the thing delivered to his house.


Hahhah, that's a good guess. If I had room you'd be right LOLOL.


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

Just curious, I was eyeing this 4Runner and it sold, was this too high for a 2WD? I'm sure the tax was in effect








2006 TOYOTA 4RUNNER SR5 for Sale in Bakersfield, CA - OfferUp


Good, Selling my 2006 Toyota 4runner 2wd tags paid till 03/22, cold a/c, heater automatic transmission, great on gas. 114k miles, Must see to appreciate. . Make an offer!;




offerup.com


----------



## Hofmeister Kink (Oct 14, 2011)

Super Low Mile MK3 VR6 Jetta - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


76k miles on this bonestock 1994 Volkswagen Jetta GLX VR6 Wolfsburg Edition with a 5 speed manual. Has factory BBS wheels, records going back to when it was new in 1994, and even the VHS tape from...



orangecounty.craigslist.org





Low mile MKIII VR6 Jetta


----------



## Hofmeister Kink (Oct 14, 2011)

5-spd classic 4Runner









1991 Toyota 4Runner 4x4 5spd v6 super low miles only 70k original...


This thing is a time capsule in absolute stunning shape really a must see in person to believe it’s condition!!! Pictures do it no justice! Absolutely no rust anywhere from top to bottom and...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

$500 Olds: Is this really all that "_easy" _to fix? Potentially a good deal?









2002 Oldsmobile Alero 150k Miles CLEAR TITLE *PUNCTURE IN TRANS PAN*...


CLEAR TITLE. PRICE IS FIRM. PUNCTURED TRANMISSION PAN. WILL REQUIRE TOW. This car has been my main service vehicle for the past 7 years. Purchased at 60K miles and well maintained. Motor is strong....



stlouis.craigslist.org


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Buickboy92 said:


> $500 Olds: Is this really all that "_easy" _to fix? Potentially a good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's super easy to do, so long as the tranny is still good. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Yeah, it's super easy to do, so long as the tranny is still good.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk
> [/QUOTE


Really? That's awesome, thanks. 👍


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

2003 Mazda mix-5 Miata Shinsen edition - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Yes, it’s available Please read entire ad before contacting me Selling my 2003 Mazda Miata NB2 Shinsen edition 1.8L 5 speed manual with LSD Clean title No accidents 69xxx original miles All can be...



losangeles.craigslist.org




















Rare Toyota Celica All-Trac - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Toyota Celica All-Trac Turbo Rare stock import, rally inspired Celica, (fifth generation ST185). Beautiful condition, no rust, all stock except for coil-overs replaced stock struts. Has Enkei...



sandiego.craigslist.org




















04 Mercedes E500 Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


I’m selling my beloved Mercedes wagon. If you know Mercedes, you know this is a highly desirable model. The only non AMG V8 Wagon Mercedes has ever made. And it comes in 4wheel drive. This wagon is...



orangecounty.craigslist.org




















1991 Toyota MR2 SW20 NA Clean - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


I am re-listing this because when I initially listed the car the title and smog were not completed thus not allowing me to sell it, however both the title and smog certification are in hand. After...



slo.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Were you searching for those wheels or is that a really strange coincidence?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> Were you searching for those wheels or is that a really strange coincidence?


Glad I wasn't the only one thinking it.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Hope these alltrac prices keep going up. Asking price isn't selling price but I think they were low for a long time and not many clean ones left


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Cruella DeVille, your car is ready.

1950 Custom Resto Rod Citroen - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
















































> 1950 Custom Resto Rod Citroen - $23,500 (Las Vegas)
> 
> • CLEAN NEVADA TITLE
> • THIS CITROEN 15C9
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VadGTI said:


> Cruella DeVille, your car is ready.
> 
> 1950 Custom Resto Rod Citroen - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


In Las Vegas. SchenllFowVay should buy it and mount his Boxster on the back as a dinghy/tender.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Out of all possible engines to pick...a 307? Bah.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

spockcat said:


> In Las Vegas. SchenllFowVay should buy it and mount his Boxster on the back as a dinghy/tender.


Many a time I have gone under the Catalina Flyer in that photo in a pedal boat.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

I love this color.








1991 Toyota MR2 Turbo - Aquamarine Pearl - cars & trucks - by dealer...


Offered by BN Imports www.bn-imports.com Trade-ins welcomed! Largely unmodified, 1991 Toyota MR2 Turbo. This MR2 is all stock minus an aftermarket stereo, ASA AR1 wheels with like new Sumitomo tires...



reading.craigslist.org


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That MR2 is tits.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

calling the dealer to see if he will come down a bit. I may own it today.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I like it, but the wheels are a bit silly looking.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

the stock wheels on the turbo where really soft and bent easily on potholes. The cheap aftermarket ASA wheels cut the value for me....not improve it. 

The dealer is not really negotiating....its not worth what they want.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm too lazy to look it up... Were the stock hubs on that gen really 5 lug?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Seabird said:


> I'm too lazy to look it up... Were the stock hubs on that gen really 5 lug?


Yes


----------



## doubleokeim (Mar 26, 2004)

Facebook listing for 1990 GMC Explorer Conversion Van

Low mileage for the year with a clean title, body kit, airbrush paint job, pole, and custom branded "Nasty Sacrifices" interior.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Because:















1987 PORSCHE 928 S4 TRACK CAR - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


Here is a rare opportunity to purchase a very well sorted track car that is an absolute monster on the race track, yet extremely reliable. The car has been extensively upgraded using only the best...



detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Well that certainly didn't take long.

Anyone fancy a new SUV?





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Well that certainly didn't take long.
> 
> Anyone fancy a new SUV?
> 
> ...


Only 115k with a salvage title! I wonder how much repair parts would cost for that  but if you can afford one of them, you can afford repairs...

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Seabird said:


> View attachment 68152


Is that a bed or a hot tub in the back?

Honestly thats a crap ton of work and its all done really well.....but the end result is....well I don't really know what to say about it.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

I had never heard of these things, but was just reading the latest _Road & Track _where they talk about all of these Nissan "Pike Factory" cars, including the Figaro. Just so happened across one on CL today:









1991 Nissan Figaro - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Hi, I am selling my 1991 Nissan Figaro. "The Nissan Figaro is a front-engine, front-wheel drive, two-door, 2+2, fixed-profile convertible manufactured by Nissan for model year 1991, and marketed in...



boston.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BryanH said:


> Is that a bed or a hot tub in the back?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

nobbyv said:


> I had never heard of these things, but was just reading the latest _Road & Track _where they talk about all of these Nissan "Pike Factory" cars, including the Figaro. Just so happened across one on CL today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool little cars. IDK about $23k cool, but you definitely wouldn't be passing yourself on the road.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Almost exactly my first car.




__





1983 Mazda GLC Sedan 4 Door Original Low Miles 59,204 - Excellent Condition RARE


Full Size Images on this link (view on full screen recommended) This rare Mazda GLC has been garaged most of its life in a climate controlled facility.Everything is original, no modifications. What y




davidsclassiccars.com


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

nobbyv said:


> I had never heard of these things, but was just reading the latest _Road & Track _where they talk about all of these Nissan "Pike Factory" cars, including the Figaro. Just so happened across one on CL today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





UncleJB said:


> Cool little cars. IDK about $23k cool, but you definitely wouldn't be passing yourself on the road.


Crackpipe pricing. These things sell for like 1/10th of the ask in that listing. Even at $2k all in for shipping, that's highway robbery territory. Here is one that sold recently for $4,300ish.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VadGTI said:


> Crackpipe pricing. These things sell for like 1/10th of the ask in that listing. Even at $2k all in for shipping, that's highway robbery territory. Here is one that sold recently for $4,300ish.



Condition C/C.
What does "C" mean?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Condition C/C.
> What does "C" mean?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

That's what I thought.
Some people will pay a premium for truly excellent condition examples.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> That's what I thought.
> Some people will pay a premium for truly excellent condition examples.


Sure, but even arguably good cars are just slightly more. And OKish high-mileage ones are way less. Below we have 1) a good 3.5 grade car (64k miles, sold for $5,500), 2) a very, very low mileage 3.5 grade car (11k miles, sold for 20k) and 3) a 90k mile grade 3 car with a cracked dash that sold for under $1700. So I stand by the claim that the CL car with its 60k miles is crackpipe pricing, since an equivalent condition car sells for $5k or so .


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

VadGTI said:


> Sure, but even arguably good cars are just slightly more. And OKish high-mileage ones are way less. Below we have 1) a good 3.5 grade car (64k miles, sold for $5,500), 2) a very, very low mileage 3.5 grade car (11k miles, sold for 20k) and 3) a 90k mile grade 3 car with a cracked dash that sold for under $1700. So I stand by the claim that the CL car with its 60k miles is crackpipe pricing, since an equivalent condition car sells for $5k or so .
> 
> 
> View attachment 68263
> ...


That's in Japan still, a true comparison would be to find them being sold over here. Not saying that the sellers price is good, but there's a lot more than just shipping to get a car from Japan.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> That's in Japan still, a true comparison would be to find them being sold over here. Not saying that the sellers price is good, but there's a lot more than just shipping to get a car from Japan.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


I was going to look at the Duncan Imports page (in Virginia) to see what the current US going rate is. 1) I've discovered that many of their cars are north of $30k but he has some in the $8k range and 2)...

HE HAS 110 FIGAROS IN STOCK.

WTF??!?!!?

WHY DOES HE HAVE 110 FIGAROS IN STOCK!?!?!?! THIS IS INSANITY!

Duncan Imports - All Vehicle Inventory

Edit: That doesn't even include the 29 Figaros in his private collection. ONE HUNDRED THIRTY NINE FIGAROS TOTAL.

Duncan Imports - Private Collection


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Duncan has a lot of extra JDM cars that will never sell.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

simple said:


> never sell.


Yep , not many people will be looking for a 1st gen rav4 jdm and all


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> Were you searching for those wheels or is that a really strange coincidence?


Yup cuz I was looking for some RPF1s


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> I was going to look at the Duncan Imports page (in Virginia) to see what the current US going rate is. 1) I've discovered that many of their cars are north of $30k but he has some in the $8k range and 2)...
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


That's pretty insane.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

but he does have an old WRX.....

that might be worth the cash he is asking...


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Think we have a major case of, "The dealer isn't aware of what they have." The more you look at it they more you realize there's some real aftermarket money into it...and the kicker? Who knows what's under the hood.

You have the 100% full Wilwood upgrade package, plus upgraded rotors, plus ~$4000 wheels. The rims alone are almost $3,000. Now here's the real cherry...no goof ball is going to typically put boy racing hood vents...just because...when investing some good coin under each corner. I will say the vents need to be blacked out...I almost want to go check it out.

2011 Mazda Mx-5 , Mazda Miata PRHT Grand Touring Miata PRHT Grand Touring.


https://offerup.co/McSrXAttNdb


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Mk1 Audi TT for $3.5k with 167k miles
2001 Audi TT AWD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
not a bad price and seems to be in really good shape, minus the bleached rear trunk liner


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

bombardi said:


> Mk1 Audi TT for $3.5k with 167k miles
> 2001 Audi TT AWD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> not a bad price and seems to be in really good shape, minus the bleached rear trunk liner


I hate you. I've wanted a TT 225Q since they came out. I already have too many cars, but the want is strong to buy this as-is and have it shipped here; all decent ones are $7500 minimum here (with salt exposure).


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

If that TT passes a PPI cleanly I would buy.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

bombardi said:


> Mk1 Audi TT for $3.5k with 167k miles
> 2001 Audi TT AWD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> not a bad price and seems to be in really good shape, minus the bleached rear trunk liner


A hard top 6 speed... The want is strong.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> A hard top 6 speed... The want is strong.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


No kidding. I'm surprised it hasn't sold yet. 

Sent from my H8314 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

simple said:


> If that TT passes a PPI cleanly I would buy.


Know any good divorce lawyers? Ima need one if I bought this.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Know any good divorce lawyers? Ima need one if I bought this.


Pile up some documentation showing that values are on the rise. Here is an article from Hagerty's 2021 Bull Market list for starters. 2021 Bull Market List: 10 collectible cars (and one motorcycle) on the upswing this year | Hagerty Media. 

I think if you could show her that it isn't just you wanting another toy, but an opportunity you might have a leg to stand on.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep, it's a Beetle.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> Yep, it's a Beetle.


Front grill looks like a Z28 front grill. There's even a Z28 emblem on the front grill. It's got to be a Z28.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Really cool looking time capsule of a flat nose, maybe the price is high, I just think it looks awesome
1986 Porsche 911 Cabriolet - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...









opel GT, you don't see these all that often (stellar photo)
1970 OPEL GT - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









worth a lowball offer on this 54k 04 crv awd 5spd
Honda CRV - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









future classic? v6 fiero non gt, looks especially clean
1985 Pontiac Fiero GT 2.8L V6 77k - cars & trucks - by owner -...

















potentially decent deal on 337 gti with 62k
Vw gti - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









if anyone wants to assemble an S2000
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ctd/d/west-chester-s2000-project-for-sale/7272713524.html









pretty cool, and pricey, RHD first gen rx7
1978 Mazda Rx7 right hand drive. Rx3 rx2 datsun 1200 starlet - cars...









another random CRV with low miles and low ride height
01 crv trade for pickup - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









clean, low miles mk4 golf four door with 2.0l; prob another low ball candidate for the right person
Volkswagen golf,2004,76k,5speed stick,new pa stickers,runs great -...









a cool gamble, has IMS serviced as well as new flywheel.. too rich for my blood
2001 Porsche 911 C2 Coupe with factory aerokit (meridian silver)...









kinda cool that this could be someone's beater
2005 Nissan Sentra Se-R Spec V - 69,000 miles - cars & trucks - by...









bad photos but pretty clean looking 80k 93 civic 5spd
93 Honda Civic dx 5 speed no rust - cars & trucks - by owner -...









awesome thing
1974 Volkswagen The THING - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...









weird kit on VW pan I've never heard of, nothing worth buying just neat to see
AVENGER GT - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Yikes, this has to be one of the worst decal/paint combos out there.









2015 BMW M4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


2015 BMW M4 VIN: WBS3U9C57FP967890 F83 / CONVERTIBLE / M4 / S55 / MANUAL / USAILU2015 Munich BMW Welt delivered, hardtop convertible, Austin Yellow with original M Stripes, one owner, no accidents,...



baltimore.craigslist.org


----------



## A.C. (Sep 30, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


> Yikes, this has to be one of the worst decal/paint combos out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just made the car 5 MPH faster! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

r_fostoria said:


> Yep, it's a Beetle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love those things! I would 100% drive that.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

joedubbs said:


> Really cool looking time capsule of a flat nose, maybe the price is high, I just think it looks awesome
> 1986 Porsche 911 Cabriolet - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...
> 
> 
> ...


I like several of those, but that thing... That's a nice one! I remember drooling over an almost identical one down south of the border. As I was looking at it, the owner came and drove off, it was not stock... You could hear a big cam and turbo...

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

1977 Lotus Esprit - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Offered for sale is this 1977 Lotus Esprit S1 model. If you are looking for a top quality early series Esprit in gorgeous condition with a little extra, then read on. Purchased new by the seller in...



stlouis.craigslist.org





$62,500 

1 Owner 1977 Lotus Esprit:



> Offered for sale is this 1977 Lotus Esprit S1 model. If you are looking for a top quality early series Esprit in gorgeous condition with a little extra, then read on. Purchased new by the seller in 77, this is a true 1 – owner example with 47,500 original miles. Owned and cared for by a veteran SCCA Formula Atlantic driver, it has been painstakingly maintained through-out its life and it shows.
> 
> Great attention has been paid to the performance of this car. The engine (type 907) is freshly rebuilt and has been fully balanced and blueprinted featuring euro-spec type 104 camshafts (same grind as the Cosworth BDA/DFV F1 cam), forged pistons, machined cylinder head for higher compression, Weber DCOE 45mm side draft carbs, and an increased redline to 7,800rpm. The acceleration is formidable - this Esprit is easily twice as powerful as a stock US-spec 907 equipped car. A spec sheet is available upon request.
> 
> ...


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

r_fostoria said:


> Yikes, this has to be one of the worst decal/paint combos out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would go better with say an ALPINE WHITE not with this


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone looking for an A4 B5? Mine is up for sale if anyone is interested

2001 A4 1.8T 165k - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

A4


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

That's a clean looking B5.


----------



## Jcgonzal (Aug 17, 2015)

This can’t be real, right? $2500 (or trade for a Golf) for a ‘93 Supra? 





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Jcgonzal said:


> This can’t be real, right? $2500 (or trade for a Golf) for a ‘93 Supra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ad says $10,000 on my screen. You never know - could be true. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

It’s not true. I saw that on my FB. The price was $2500, and the license plate wasn’t blacked out. It had a non US style license plate


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

He's got 3 listings and they're all sketchy and posted in random cities around the Twin Cities. Scam for sure.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Not to mention that - whatever it is - in the background surely was never sold in the US. Not only are they a scammer, they're also stupid.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

How about a '94 Mitsubishi Delica L400?










Surely this is RAD worthy.









1994 Mitsubishi Delica L400 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1994 Mitsubishi Delica L400 Exceed RHD 2.8 Turbo Diesel 4x4 (2WD, AWD, Hi with locking diff, Low with locking diff) Short wheel base This van is super clean on the interior and exterior. Interior is...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> How about a '94 Mitsubishi Delica L400?
> 
> View attachment 70834
> 
> ...


I have driven one of those. They are really sweet capable vehicles. They're a bit hard to work on, but easier than most mini vans. The suspension and drive train is the same as a Pajero, and they are super good off road. A friend of mine had one when I lived in Mozambique, and I did his mechanic work. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> I have driven one of those. They are really sweet capable vehicles. They're a bit hard to work on, but easier than most mini vans. The suspension and drive train is the same as a Pajero, and they are super good off road. A friend of mine had one when I lived in Mozambique, and I did his mechanic work.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


That's pretty cool. Strangely enough there is also one for sale on C&B's right now. Never heard of them and now I see two listings in a day. 🤔


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

clean 79 fox body 56k
1979 FORD MUSTANG COBRA FOXBODY v8 5.0 4spd ORIGINAL Well Documented...









future classic? Looks good in blue, probably lots of nice cheap plastic inside
2004 Dodge Neon SRT4 Electric Blue 5 Speed Turbo 89K RARE MINT -...









solid deathkart potential with this c4 for $950
1984 corvette c4 85k miles - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









who doesn't want an 04 accent 5spd with 37k on it 
GT Hyundai Accent (2004) w/ 37k only 1 owner - cars & trucks - by...









slightly cooler low mile economy car with this 93 civic 5spd w/80k original miles
93 Honda Civic clean trade for Harley quad - cars & trucks - by...

















nice looking 04 S4 107k
2004 AUDI S4 V8 6SPD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









way cooler avant with 86k on it








2007 Audi S4 Avant - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


2007 Audi S4 Avant super rare, 85,600 miles, auto, sunroof, rear sun shades, Navigation, clean car fax and title, no trades and I don't need help selling the car.



philadelphia.craigslist.org













1952 Bentley Saloon
1952 Bentley MK VI saloon - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...









twin turbo x5m
2011 BMW X5M 4.4L Twin Turbo V8 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

1955 Chevy 2 door project. This car was for sale 6 months ago for $5500 as a roller. New owner has put some work in it. Not sure it was $6500 worth of work. I don't know the market for these, $12k seem high?

1955 Chevy Bel air 2 door Post!!! - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Tri-5 Chevy's are still stupidly expensive in relation to other classic cars. They're awesome though so more power to those that can pay to play.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

12k is not a bad deal for that car. It needs a quarter straightened out and thats about it. I don't know what shape it was in 6 months ago but in its current state I would pay that.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

It's a bummer they stripped the passenger quarter. The white/blue is original paint and is decent for a patina cruiser.
The lack or rust makes it really tempting.

Buy it for $12k and dump $10k into it to make it a decent driver with nice interior. I don't think you would be upside down.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

tempting.... I could go anywhere with this, albeit very slowly. 

deets here


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Lucian1988 said:


> tempting.... I could go anywhere with this, albeit very slowly.
> 
> deets here


That could be the ultimate off road vehicle... I can't imagine trying to drive it on the road though.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Lucian1988 said:


> tempting.... I could go anywhere with this, albeit very slowly.
> 
> deets here


That's a cool truck. Build a house on the flatbed and go everywhere with it.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Lucian1988 said:


> tempting.... I could go anywhere with this, albeit very slowly.
> 
> deets here


Could be a great offroad tow truck/recovery vehicle.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

CC VR6 4motion 
2010 Volkswagen CC VR6 4MOTION FULLY LOADED - cars & trucks - by...









3.6 vr6 passat 
VW 3.6 VR6 Passat - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









I've had my fun with three turbo fours in a row.. I think it's time to go back to a v6; preferably a 3.6 with some exhaust work


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

back on topic.

this is cool. the price seems crazy...but its neat.








1993 Toyota Hilux Galaxy - JDM Import - www.VansFromJapan.com - cars...


Located in Sacramento, California. Nationwide delivery available. The perfect confluence of form and function. Not only exceedingly rare, but also incredibly well-built and designed. This Toyota...



washingtondc.craigslist.org


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BryanH said:


> back on topic.
> 
> this is cool. the price seems crazy...but its neat.
> 
> ...



That's so slow it started on its way here in 1993 and just arrived.  🤣


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သို့မဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါ်တွင် ပို့စ်များ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံများနှင့် အခြားအရာများစွာတို့ကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





This car seems too clean, description is very odd. 1990 acura legend v6l with 104k miles and what appears to be actual time capsule condition. asking $1750. bs or real? Likely to look under and find that entire frame is gone from rot? dude says he bought it a month ago and is already selling it. seems like something must be majorly wrong with it


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

hopefully the tranny has been serviced regularly. but that acura is AWESOME. I owned one and it was a great car.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BryanH said:


> hopefully the tranny has been serviced regularly. but that acura is AWESOME. I owned one and it was a great car.


I was considering buying it, waiting for the seller to send me better pics. I can't see much in those pictures but he said there is some rust around the rear arches. also he said it just passed inspection, and he just put a new exhaust on because the stock exhaust rotted out. IDK, it looks clean in the pics but I have a suspicion the pics are quite misleading.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's a neat find, 2000 honda insight in citrus green with the 5 speed manual trans for 3 grand





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သို့မဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါ်တွင် ပို့စ်များ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံများနှင့် အခြားအရာများစွာတို့ကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Appreciate the screenshot so we don't have to go to FB. Hope more people do that.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

elite.mafia said:


> I was considering buying it, waiting for the seller to send me better pics. I can't see much in those pictures but he said there is some rust around the rear arches. also he said it just passed inspection, and he just put a new exhaust on because the stock exhaust rotted out. IDK, it looks clean in the pics but I have a suspicion the pics are quite misleading.


The exhaust rotting out isn't surprising. The rust in the rear arches is pretty common as well.

Ask for pics of the interior. The seats fall apart at the hint of sun if they are not well cared for.

But the engine is just stupid bulletproof.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

$6000 V70R with a ton of maintenance in Vegas with NJ plates.

2004 Volvo V70R



> 2004 Volvo v70r | Black Sapphire Metallic/ Gobi
> 5-Speed Automatic transmission
> 
> I am selling my highly coveted V70R to finance another project. This wagon has around 180,000 miles and it runs well.
> ...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BryanH said:


> The exhaust rotting out isn't surprising. The rust in the rear arches is pretty common as well.
> 
> Ask for pics of the interior. The seats fall apart at the hint of sun if they are not well cared for.
> 
> But the engine is just stupid bulletproof.


apparently he sold it before he'd even show it to me. guess i was too late


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

I've been thinking about looking at these lately.

2003 Infiniti FX35


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

lots of cool two doors on this Sunday of avoiding schoolwork 

73 Buick Gran Sport
https://fingerlakes.craigslist.org/cto/d/seneca-falls-ultra-rare-1973-buick-gran/7278523534.html









74 Alfa GTV
1974 ALFA ROMEO GTV LOW PRICE! - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...











Hmm.. I wonder what this was used for, 1994 Ford Mercury (still technically a two door?)
FORD MERCURY FROM JAPAN - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









cool datsun 210
1980 Datsun 210 , 2 door - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...











Corvair for $6500
1964 Corvair Monza Convertible - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









kindy price but super clean 2nd gen rx7... it's auto though, cool to see one this clean looking
Mazda RX7 Must [email protected]@k - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









crazy expensive but looks so nice, Jaguar E-type, many quirks and features in those doors 
1971 Jaguar XKE E-Type 2 seat 4.2L 6 Cyl - TRADE? (Upper Mo - cars &...









Cheap TR7, looks really nice and fun for 1900$
1980 Triumph TR7 Convertible (Reduced Price) - cars & trucks - by...











a two for two door, a typhoon and a turbo regal 
Buick regal t type grand national and gmc typhoon - cars & trucks -...

















hngggg
1973 Porsche 914 2.4L 4 cylinder - cars & trucks - by owner -...









better than a 1900$ tr7? how about a tvr for 1800$ needs a bit of tlc; bit of a weird bird
TVR - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









peep this sweet jeepster
1951 Willys Jeepster fully restored w/ V8 312 eng n C4 trans TRADE ?...









v8 charger, be the envy of 2.2L charger owners
1987 DODGE CHARGER V8 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









not a 2 door but really sweet AMC Hornet wagon
1973 *AMC* *Hornet* *Sportabout * Green - cars & trucks - by dealer...

















chevy v8 swapped XJ6 2400$
1974 Jaguar XJ6 Chevy 350 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

That 2.4 4-cyl 914...never heard of one living very long:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JMURiz said:


> That 2.4 4-cyl 914...never heard of one living very long:
> View attachment 72518


Before I put a 6 cylinder motor in my 914, I had a 2.4-4 cylinder motor built. Broke the crankshaft in half in eastern PA on I-84. Nursed it back to Danbury where my Porsche mechanic had a shop at the time. He put in a new/rebuilt crank and I ended up selling the motor to a guy in New Haven who wanted it for his 914. But I don't think he ever installed it. He just puti t in storage for the time being.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Hornet sure is sweet.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

joedubbs said:


> Hmm.. I wonder what this was used for, 1994 Ford Mercury (still technically a two door?)
> FORD MERCURY FROM JAPAN - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


That's a hearse.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

56k Mile 1990 Miata - $8,800

Wonder if this could be a good flip on BaT with some cosmetic work.


















1990 Mazda Miata 56k MILES - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1990 Mazda MX-5 · Convertible · Driven 56,000 1990 1.6 with 56k on it. All oem with matching hardtop. Car runs great. Super clean Miata for the New England area. Price is negotiable.



nh.craigslist.org





Cant remember the last time I saw one of these in NH 

1991 Buick Century - $1200 


















1991 Buick low mileage!! - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


117,000 original miles; one owner; 3.3 L; V6; inspected; good tires; complete tune up at 101,000 miles; air conditioning; cruise control; new radiator; does not burn any oil; slight power steering...



nh.craigslist.org





This person is in for a wake up call... $8k for a '97 Cabrio with over 100k on it... Meanwhile you can find a dozen of them for $1500 on any given day.


















1997 vw cabrio - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


I am selling a 1997 Volkswagen Cabrio Highline. This car is showroom condition and is ready to go to any Auto Show! I am the second owner of this car and had purchased it from the original owners a...



worcester.craigslist.org


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

joedubbs said:


> lots of cool two doors on this Sunday of avoiding schoolwork
> 
> 73 Buick Gran Sport
> https://fingerlakes.craigslist.org/cto/d/seneca-falls-ultra-rare-1973-buick-gran/7278523534.html
> ...


That FC looks very clean, but if it has been sitting 7+ years, that engine will likely have seal issues by now. FCs have appreciated a lot in the last couple of years, but not $12k a lot. Maybe for a mint Turbo II, but not for an auto base-ish car.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

joedubbs said:


> lots of cool two doors on this Sunday of avoiding schoolwork
> 
> 73 Buick Gran Sport
> https://fingerlakes.craigslist.org/cto/d/seneca-falls-ultra-rare-1973-buick-gran/7278523534.html
> ...


Local cars, the TR7 and TVR are very tempting. Would be quite the deal if they sold cars. I almost bought both at one point. Came very close to buying a used TVR 280i/Tasmin used in the late 80s. Wish I did. There was a Bertone/TVR dealership near me then that sold new X1/9s and 280is. They sold mostly Italian and British cars. That dealership is now a Mclaren dealership.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Stock and seemingly rust free










99 Acura Integra Stock Manual Trans Runs Great Cheap - cars & trucks...


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

The engine sucked up water....and that was the only damage? No water into the interior? I also want to know where else the car lived. Its in Philly without a LOT of rust.

But for 5K even if I had to replace the engine if the body is as good as it looks I would do that all day long.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

BryanH said:


> I also want to know where else the car lived. Its in Philly without a LOT of rust.


Looks like a Carfax history was added. Washington and British Columbia car until New Jersey in 2013.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

If I had the time/space/budget for another build right now that car would be in several pieces awaiting a K20 and all types of suspension goodies.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

i can't read that on my phone. but thats a great find.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Also as far as the hydrolock goes, could have been driving through a flooded street rather than sitting in flood water.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> This person is in for a wake up call... $8k for a '97 Cabrio with over 100k on it... Meanwhile you can find a dozen of them for $1500 on any given day.
> 
> View attachment 72623
> 
> ...


I find it rather humourous that the guy says it's in showroom condition, but the photos show that he had it out in the snow... Also, there's no close up of the wheels, but if you have a showroom car, you either want original wheels or something better... They look like some el cheapo ones, but I could be wrong. Either way, he's seriously smoking the crack, or something else...

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Now, here's something that would be fun... 2001 audi TT 225hp manual quattro and hard top... With a little bit of work, I think it would be a sweet car! All for less than 5k! 
I do not need another car,I do not need another car, I do not need another car... 

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/...di%20TT%20%C2%B7%20Quattro%20Coupe%202D&mdf=1























Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

My 180hp TT was pretty fun but I absolutely hated working on it. 10lbs in a 5lb bag.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> I find it rather humourous that the guy says it's in showroom condition, but the photos show that he had it out in the snow... Also, there's no close up of the wheels, but if you have a showroom car, you either want original wheels or something better... They look like some el cheapo ones, but I could be wrong. Either way, he's seriously smoking the crack, or something else...
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Yeah I lol'd at the snow he cleared around it to take pics. I'm sure he is trying to cover the cost of his repaint, and maybe saw the expensive MK1 Cabriolets on BaT and assumed the Cabrio was in the same boat.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> Yeah I lol'd at the snow he cleared around it to take pics. I'm sure he is trying to cover the cost of his repaint, and maybe saw the expensive MK1 Cabriolets on BaT and assumed the Cabrio was in the same boat.


I saw this other day searching on CL. My favorite part of his description "this is a collector's car not a daily driver" yeah ok. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

I know these are TCL darlings...but $2500 seems high even for this car. Its gonna need a LOT of $$$
















1988 E 30 BMW 325i Convertible For Sale - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1988 BMW Series 3 · Convertible · Driven 119,000 miles ****Please read before contacting me**** up for sale is a 1988 325i Convertible. The vehicle has been sitting for some time and we purchased it...



baltimore.craigslist.org


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, this is pretty cool. My mom had one of these when I was an infant.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

pretty sweet camper for $3500
1992 National Dolphin Model 900 - rvs - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

joedubbs said:


> pretty sweet camper for $3500
> 1992 National Dolphin Model 900 - rvs - by owner - vehicle...


We had someone bring one of those in our shop that was a 4 cylinder 4 speed... That was interesting...

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

r_fostoria said:


> Wow, this is pretty cool. My mom had one of these when I was an infant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I owned one of those in the early 90s for a bit. They are not a great car to drive.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

This is so clean, I just wish it weren't an automatic.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BryanH said:


> I owned one of those in the early 90s for a bit. They are not a great car to drive.


My high school girlfriends sister had one with an auto for a while. My only memory is accidentally pushing the gear shift into reverse one time while my g/f was driving at about 30mph.  Luckily no damage was done (as far as I know).


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Seriously clean 240 wagon $4995



























1989 Volvo 240 DL Wagon, Original Owner - $4,995 (1989 Volvo...


Very nice original condition, runs and drives great, a pleasure to drive, all records since new. Includes two sets of wheels and tires (one set has snow tires mounted. Always a conversation starter,...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## InvertedRain (Feb 5, 2021)

Two BMW 135i's for sale in the same region. The 08' dropped price in competition. I'd get both if I could.

08 BMW 135i - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale (craigslist.org)

2010 BMW 1 Series - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle automotive... (craigslist.org)


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

InvertedRain said:


> Two BMW 135i's for sale in the same region. The 08' dropped price in competition. I'd get both if I could.
> 
> 08 BMW 135i - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale (craigslist.org)
> 
> 2010 BMW 1 Series - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle automotive... (craigslist.org)


wheels on the convertible are atrocious, and why is the tow hook installed, is that some tuner thing or just because the car is always breaking down? lol. also tasteless blacked out headlights  
the coupe looks like a much better buy out of those 2.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1990 ZR-1 Corvette Rare only 3000 Made 21K Orig Miles 1 Owner - $29,500*









1990 ZR-1 Corvette Rare only 3000 Made 21K Orig Miles 1 Owner - cars...


1990 ZR-1 Corvette Rare only 3000 Made 21K Original Miles 1 Owner Original MSRP 60K With A 20K Markup Sold For 80K New This Is A Collector Hard To Find Car Comes With Two Tops 6 Speed Manual Trans...



sandiego.craigslist.org


----------



## MonsterM (Aug 10, 2005)

InvertedRain said:


> Two BMW 135i's for sale in the same region. The 08' dropped price in competition. I'd get both if I could.
> 
> 08 BMW 135i - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale (craigslist.org)
> 
> 2010 BMW 1 Series - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle automotive... (craigslist.org)


Ask yourself...Why do these drop in value like a rock ? It is not a trick question.


----------



## InvertedRain (Feb 5, 2021)

MonsterM said:


> Ask yourself...Why do these drop in value like a rock ? It is not a trick question.


In what way? Drop like a rock? Either car is over 10 years old and most sell over $10K easily. The coupes are near impossible to find much less the manuals. The 135is with the newer N55 engine? Forget it.

Cars reach apex on the disappreciation curve at 7 years. Not sure if you're trying to be snarky but it came across as so. 

Plenty of life in either car and with a methanol kit you're looking at a very comfortable and fast commuter with no risk of carbon build up as is notorious on the N54 motor for the first gen cars.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wait.. what the heck is this again?





__





Autotrader - page unavailable






www.autotrader.com





Used 2010 Ford Fusion SE
$39,900

GR Auto Gallery is pleased to present this custom MRT-built 2010 Ford Fusion which has been transformed into an MRT Fusion T4 . This Fun, Sporty fuel-efficient Fusion will have the best of all worlds. They have applied clever but subtitle appearance changes to the exterior trim and paint, bringing the sport feel and style to the interior with revised seating and interior trim accenting. The fun to drive factor will be kicked up a notch with a single intercooler Turbocharger and Street Performance coil-over suspension. 20-inch wheels and tires will set off the look and stance saying I am smart and sporty . MRT added a kicken Kicker audio system for the perfect balance of entertainment. The driving experience will be just plain fun. A turbo blow off valve was put in to announce the extra fun under the hood; it will get the attention and admiration of the young owner group. This rare 6-speed turbo Fusion has a one of a kind paint job done in house.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

That touchscreen...









1989 Buick Riviera - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


One family 1989 Buick Riviera for sale. Rare model with early GM touchscreen. This vehicle was purchased new by our grandfather, passed down to my father, then to me. I would love to keep the...



baltimore.craigslist.org


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Wait.. what the heck is this again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart is definitely not the word that would come to mind.


----------



## doubleokeim (Mar 26, 2004)

Porsche 914 - Los Angeles


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

This would be quite tempting at $5-6K









1989 Ford Super Coupe - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Original one owner, garage kept 1989 Ford Thunderbird Super Coupe. Car is like new inside and out, all original paint and body. One of only 8k built with the optional 5 speed manual transmission....



pittsburgh.craigslist.org




Original one owner, garage kept 1989 Ford Thunderbird Super Coupe. Car is like new inside and out, all original paint and body. One of only 8k built with the optional 5 speed manual transmission.
Comes with all of the documentation from day one along with shop manuals. Clean car fax provided to serious buyers. Please call or text This is a Maryland cell phone. I am taking care of the sale of my Fathers car and will be in Pittsburgh for the transaction.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Meanwhile, in Honda-land.... $9500 for a 98 civic DX coupe automatic with 23k miles. are you ****ing kidding me lol




__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com














This is just stupid


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LOL! At that Civic. That's just crazy.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

i bought a 2011 Civic with 22k on it last spring for one of my kids. Craziest service history you have ever seen....every three months at the dealer regardless of mileage.

They are out there.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

I knew Europe got these in stick but didn't know we got it here
2005 Cayenne - Great Condition - Manual - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

beefjerky said:


> I knew Europe got these in stick but didn't know we got it here
> 2005 Cayenne - Great Condition - Manual - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> View attachment 74437


That's pretty cool! I think even cooler would be a diesel engine and manual transmission in a Cayenne...

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

rav 4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Her name is Alanis Morissette currently but you can change that. She either needs a new clutch (not likely a clutch) or an axel or something. Turns on but won’t drive. Currently un diagnosed. You...



asheville.craigslist.org





Her name is Alanis Morissette currently but you can change that. She either needs a new clutch (not likely a clutch) or an axel or something. Turns on but won’t drive. Currently un diagnosed. You oughta know. 2 doors. Manuel. What it all comes down to is that everything’s gonna be fine fine fine. Could be an easy fix but it’s time to upgrade anyway so she’s gotta go. You live, you learn.

For me she was just a spoon when all I need is a knife. Isn’t that ironic?

Accepting offers


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

2013 jetta sportwagen - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Clean title, smog, 145k miles, ac, heater, tags courrent Nov 2021, automatic call or Txt only serious buyers



bakersfield.craigslist.org












Curious if this is a decent deal...


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> rav 4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> 
> 
> Her name is Alanis Morissette currently but you can change that. She either needs a new clutch (not likely a clutch) or an axel or something. Turns on but won’t drive. Currently un diagnosed. You...
> ...


That's a pretty good price for a first gen two door... 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

got-rice said:


> 2013 jetta sportwagen - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> Clean title, smog, 145k miles, ac, heater, tags courrent Nov 2021, automatic call or Txt only serious buyers
> ...


Could be, depending on condition and service history.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> That's a pretty good price for a first gen two door...


Manuel too.
Isn't it ironic?


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Manuel too.
> Isn't it ironic?


If I were closer, I'd be on it for sure... 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> That's a pretty good price for a first gen two door...
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


looks to be in rough shape though.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> looks to be in rough shape though.


When you think everything's okay and everything's going right
And life has a funny way of helping you out when
You think everything's gone wrong and everything blows up
In your face


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

got-rice said:


> 2013 jetta sportwagen - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> Clean title, smog, 145k miles, ac, heater, tags courrent Nov 2021, automatic call or Txt only serious buyers
> ...


Not bad. The 2.5l are very reliable but as was mentioned knowing the service history would be helpful. IIRC the tiptronic trans is supposed to be serviced every 50k? I'd make sure that has been done at least twice.


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

2005 Chevy Monte Carlo Limousine - cars & trucks - by owner -...


For sale is my 2005 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Limousine. Only 86K original miles. Pictures were just taken and clearly show the current condition. This Chevy starts right up and runs great. Engine...



pittsburgh.craigslist.org












For sale is my 2005 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Limousine. Only 86K original miles. Pictures were just taken and clearly show the current condition. This Chevy starts right up and runs great. Engine sounds great, no noises or taps. Does not smoke, no oil leaks. Transmission shifts smooth . There is a leak from the Power steering after sitting for awhile. I am having that looked at later this week. Easy to service. Stock original engine from the 05 Monte Carlo SS. Interior is in great condition. Looks new and fun. Lots of toys to play with including play station. Fun for everyone especially Race fans. The body is in very good condition. Frame very solid and well built stretch. Some cosmetic issues with the outside of the Limo that I would address if I kept it. The paint looks good. Has its share of scratches and dings. The old owner must have had decals or stickers and still shows some residue from removal. It should clean off or can be decaled over. Could be a great money maker with Prom and Wedding season coming up. This Limo is currently running on Ebay Motors. Should be easy to find. Looking for fair offers. Had to have been over 80K new. I will listen to offers but $10,900 buys it. Email if you want to come and see it.


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

97 honda civic hatch - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Car was gutted to the shell and completed redone. Everything from a 99 ex coupe was installed so it has OEM everything. Power windows, mirrors, door locks, key fob, cruise control, tweeters, D16Y8...



pittsburgh.craigslist.org












Car was gutted to the shell and completed redone. Everything from a 99 ex coupe was installed so it has OEM everything. Power windows, mirrors, door locks, key fob, cruise control, tweeters, D16Y8 motor and 5sp trans. Lowered on KONI yellow adjustable shocks and ground control adjustable springs. Has a SI rear disc swap and wheels. Cowl hood with cut outsole for gauges. Integra rear leathers and original seat bottom. Price is firm. Have more pics and info if seriously interested


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

burgerbob said:


> 2005 Chevy Monte Carlo Limousine - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> 
> 
> For sale is my 2005 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Limousine. Only 86K original miles. Pictures were just taken and clearly show the current condition. This Chevy starts right up and runs great. Engine...
> ...


That one sold on auction a couple of months ago for 3200. If he gets that, that would be a good roi.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I've always wanted a limo just to go out with friends/family in. Hire a sober driver and have at it.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> I've always wanted a limo just to go out with friends/family in. Hire a sober driver and have at it.


Yeah, but... do you really want _that _limo?


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

84 low mileage rabbit with automatic, $3500
1984 VW RABBIT WITH LOW MILES, WOLFSBURG EDITION - cars & trucks -...









really nice 85 vanagon 
Vanagon vw - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









another automatic car 
1986 Ferrari 412i - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle automotive...









one more four seater Ferrari for half the money but four less cylinders 
1985 Ferrari Mondial 4 seater Convertible - cars & trucks - by owner...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> Yeah, but... do you really want _that _limo?


No definitely not! Haha


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

UncleJB, make haste!!

1992 VW Jetta GLI 107k 2.0 16v amazingly original calypso green MK2...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

burgerbob said:


> 2005 Chevy Monte Carlo Limousine - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> 
> 
> For sale is my 2005 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Limousine. Only 86K original miles. Pictures were just taken and clearly show the current condition. This Chevy starts right up and runs great. Engine...
> ...


I love that race cars fans can get excited about a FWD limo that shares only a badge with the race car.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

That MK2 without a doubt, needs to be saved. I'm 8 states away and considering it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

StressStrain said:


> I love that race cars fans can get excited about a FWD limo that shares only a badge with the race car.


Have you seen the rear spoiler?


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Veedubgti said:


> UncleJB, make haste!!
> 
> 1992 VW Jetta GLI 107k 2.0 16v amazingly original calypso green MK2...
> 
> View attachment 75106





CostcoPizza said:


> That MK2 without a doubt, needs to be saved. I'm 8 states away and considering it.


If the guy had the title I would go get it and I am in VA. But title=missing.....I ain't dealing with that ever again. Many moons ago I bought a car where the seller said he "couldn't find" the title. Got a bill of sale and took it all to the DMV. When they requested more info the seller just stopped responding. I parted it out and managed to get my money back...but it was a pain in the tail.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> That MK2 without a doubt, needs to be saved. I'm 8 states away and considering it.


You should do it. It is worth more than asking in parts alone - not that I would ever part such a car. 

My bays are all full or I'd be all over it. 



BryanH said:


> If the guy had the title I would go get it and I am in VA. But title=missing.....I ain't dealing with that ever again. Many moons ago I bought a car where the seller said he "couldn't find" the title. Got a bill of sale and took it all to the DMV. When they requested more info the seller just stopped responding. I parted it out and managed to get my money back...but it was a pain in the tail.


Guess it depends on how much of a pain in the ass your state is. In NH any car over 15 years old can be sold on bill of sale so titles aren't a concern.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Virginia is awful. It really depends on which processor you run into at the DMV that day. I have gone in with everything and walked out in minutes...and then done the same thing with the next car and had to take multiple trips back to get more and more documentation of varying types. One idiot processor wanted proof I was buying a non-running vehicle (I just wanted a title and no tags) but refused to walk outside and take a look at the vehicle in question on a trailer that had no engine in it.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BryanH said:


> Virginia is awful. It really depends on which processor you run into at the DMV that day. I have gone in with everything and walked out in minutes...and then done the same thing with the next car and had to take multiple trips back to get more and more documentation of varying types. *One idiot processor wanted proof I was buying a non-running vehicle (I just wanted a title and no tags) but refused to walk outside and take a look at the vehicle in question on a trailer that had no engine in it*.


If the car was there on a trailer, what kind of proof were they looking for...?


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

That is a sweet deal on the gli! Here in missouri, I could get it and apply for abandoned vehicle title, especially since it's an older vehicle. It also helps that I work at a tow company. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

1989 BMW M3 73k miles OEM+ - $90,000










Rare 1991 BMW 850Ci - $9,500


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Stromaluski said:


> If the car was there on a trailer, what kind of proof were they looking for...?


I seriously have zero idea. But walking outside to glance at the empty engine bay would have required effort. These are DMV employees....effort is not part of the game.

Oh...and there is a reason that 850Ci is so cheap. The engine is great....until its not.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

MK2 ad has been taken down -- hope it went to a good home.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

bombardi said:


> 1989 BMW M3 73k miles OEM+ - $90,000


there is no way in hell that thing is worth nearly 100k.... wtf.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> MK2 ad has been taken down -- hope it went to a good home.


Not mine. I'm sure they had about 1000 calls on that thing for that money. Probably regretting not posting it for more.


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

This has some mid-2000s TCL meme potential...

















1991 Lotus Elan M100 turbo convertible - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1991 Lotus Elan M100 convertible. Not running. In need of a custom manifold to fit a new, larger turbocharger. Newly rebuilt engine. 20 over-bore. Titanium pistons. Everest chip (Google it). New...



inlandempire.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

A couple of clean but higher mileage Si's.. I suppose both could go in the overvalued car thread in TCL

Honda Civic Si (em1) - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...

















2004 HONDA CIVIC SI EP3 HATCHBACK 1 OWNER!! WOW!! MUST SEE - cars &...









pretty clean carbriolet, clean for a mk3 in the northeast that is
2002 VW Cabrio Black 5 Speed Only 87770 Miles Great Shape - cars &...









seems like a good deal for $3100, high miles though
2004 Subaru WRX wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









another high mileage black car, looks to be in decent shape overall
Volkswagen Golf - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale\









RHD bidet
1994 Toyota Estima Previa 4WD LOW Mileage w/Dual Sunroof 65,000...









cool little impreza wagon with lots of bolt ons
97 Impreza Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

too bad it's an auto but still pretty decent
1991 Chevy Camaro RS - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...

















the further end of the rs spectrum
89 Chevy Camaro RS - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









the best end of the rs spectrum; two cars or one? you decide
1971 Porsche 911T RS Clone - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
1971 Porsche 911T Targa RS - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

joedubbs said:


> my head is hurting trying to determine if this is really two cars or not though. There are different vins, the same mileage and the obvious decals but I can't say for certain at this point
> 1971 Porsche 911T RS Clone - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 1971 Porsche 911T Targa RS - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Same car. A bunch of non-OEM stuff in the engine compartment that leads me to that conclusion.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

r_fostoria said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the hell sells an S2 on Facebook? 

Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

bronson75 said:


> Who the hell sells an S2 on Facebook?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


Well the steering wheel is on the wrong side. So that makes sense to me


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

1998 Toyota Camry ... Stick shift - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1998 Toyota Camry Stick shift Runs great Call me at



chicago.craigslist.org




















Some one here in Chicagoland should get this and put dents in it!


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

2006 Pontiac GTO - Only 3,390 Miles - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Seems like a good BAT candidate although the asking price might be close to the top auction price. EDIT: Even over top BAT prices.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/...nel\":503,\"value\":0,\"upsell_type\":null}"}
1991 mk2 jetta with a partially finished vr6 swap for only $1500

```
Selling my 91 Jetta. Need money for my other cars. No title guy I got it from screwed me on the title. This car has a ob1 vr6 swap. 5 lug brakes all around, coilovers, corrado seats. Car runs and drives needs work. Will accept trades as well. Depends what you have. Wanting $1500 for the whole car.
```
Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/...nel\":503,\"value\":0,\"upsell_type\":null}"}

Somebody save this car! 1984 rabbit 2 door, looks very clean, only 78k miles and they're asking $1900 for it!























Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Ok, I promise this is the last one tonight... But it's an interesting one. For only 2k you can have your own dodge charger Shelby to fix up. Not sure it's the original Shelby engine or not... It only shows 19k on the clock, but has it gone over? Not sure. 
https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/...nel\":503,\"value\":0,\"upsell_type\":null}"}





































Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This seems like a relative bargain for an ice cream run machine. 

'87 Mercedes 560SL - $13,950 . Higher miles but it looks immaculate in the pictures.



























Mercedes Benz 560SL 1987 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


For sale a very nice 1987 Mercedes Benz 560SL. Color is Anthracite Gray Metallic with a light gray leather interior. 2 Tops, Automatic, lots of new parts, very good tires. Car runs and shifts very...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

What looks to be a pretty clean 2004 Nissan XTerra for $4500



























2004 Nissan Xterra 4x4 V6 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


2004 Nissan Xterra 4x4 3.3 V6 Automatic 170k Miles Super Clean Inside & Out Rust Free Runs & Drives Perfect Pioneer Stereo, Ice Cold A/C Newer Tires All Around Lots Of Recent Maintenance...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> What looks to be a pretty clean 2004 Nissan XTerra for $4500
> 
> View attachment 76434
> 
> ...


I know you gotta watch for coolant in the transmission fluid on those... When I worked at a car dealership, we got one and it ruined the transmission. I guess it's a fairly common problem with the transmission cooler.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcgonzal (Aug 17, 2015)

$9K for a Fiero...but a pretty clean Fiero. I’d like to have one someday, especially V6 with manual.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Every time I see a Discovery for sale cheap I think, "Man what could possibly go wrong for that money" . Then I look at the ad and see the list....ah yes, thats what. 









2004 Land Rover Discovery - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Purchased "As Is" in June 2016 as an additional vehicle for household. Odometer Discrepancy. Have enjoyed driving around town. Made many repairs since loved the car, however, since we are not...



nh.craigslist.org














_*Purchased "As Is" in June 2016 as an additional vehicle for household. Odometer Discrepancy. Have enjoyed driving around town. Made many repairs since loved the car, however, since we are not mechanics ourselves and need a more reliable vehicle for college kid, it is time to trade-in. This would make a great car for a Rover enthusiast or can use for parts. Currently, there is a leak in the long brake line under the driver's side. Inspection not up to date.*_
*
6/25/2016 Purchased “As Is”
9/1/2016 Purchased rear half chassis and rear coil spring.
9/30/2016 Replaced chassis.
10/6/2016 Oil change. Replace rear tail lamp assembly. Replace A.I.R. tube. Install new radiator support crossmember.
5/5/2017 Oil change. Inspection. Replaced wiring to passenger front fender directional light. Repaired damaged rear ABS wire harness.
5/30/2017 Replaced sunroof motor and switch. Installed rebuilt ABS module.
9/12/2017 Oil change. Replaced drive shaft with three new U-Joints.
11/10/2017 Replaced internal water pump with new timing chain and two related gears. NEW winter tires.
2/26/2018 Replaced cooling system thermostat housing assembly with new thermostat.
6/11/2018 New Radiator.
11/28/2018 Oil change. Mount winter tires. Replaced light bulbs.
3/8/2019 Oil change. Replaced passenger front wheel bearing.
4/16/2019 Inspection. Replaced drivers front wheel bearing. Replaced leaking vacuum lines. Mount summer tires.
8/8/2019 Oil change. Replaced starter and blown fuses
11/15/2019 Oil change, winter tires mounted, new wipers, new brake light
2/17/2020 P0308 Misfires detected in Cylinder #8. Found ignition wire for cylinder #8 to be bad and replaced.*
_*2/21/2020 P1000 Misfire detected in Cylinder #6. Mechanic could not duplicate any abnormal driving issues*_.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Following closely is this 1998 Jaguar XJ-R for $4900. I have always loved these. Can only imagine how this sounds with the exhaust.










*$1000's in upgrades and customizations spent on this Jag!*
_*
Many custom modifications. Car was a show winner back
in the 2012-15 years and ran low 13's at the
strip on stock wheels/tires.

Performance mods include:
-3.5lb Powerhouse UK pulley
-Upgraded drilled/slotted rotors with EBC red pads
-Maxbore throttlebody
-Ported plenum
-Mina hi-flo intake
-Custom 3.58 Coventry LSD rear end
-lowered 1.5"
-Staggered 19x9.5 and 19x10.5 polished ESM wheels
-Custom Magnaflow 3" dual exhaust. Sounds so mean!
-And much more!

Car is not perfect but its better than most in this price range.
Car comes with 2 sets of wheels. Currently sitting on stock 19" astroid wheels with low profile Bridgstone Blizzak winter tires.
I'll never have the time to bring it back
to perfection. Too many projects, too little time.
Only paint bubbling is on driver side
rear fender (typical X308 spot) looking for
a quick easy sale at this price and this price
ONLY.

First to bring a trailer or send money
via paypal will get it. No holds.
The price of wheels and diff was for more
than selling price, let alone the stellar
interior. Previous owner spent many years gathering top
notch condition parts for the interior.*_
*Beautiful wood steering wheel doesn't even have a crack!*


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

And then there is this... 1988 Range Rover that has been rolled - $4000  



















*1988 Range Rover Classic*
_*3.5L V8 OHV 16V
Automatic 4-speed
4x4

This vehicle has been my everyday driver for several years now. It starts with no issues and the alternator was replaced this fall. I am looking to sell it for something a little newer and faster. This vehicle was involved in a rollover accident in the winter of 2018. The roof pillars are slightly buckled from the accident. After the rollover, the car was driven (~500 miles) without any issues (motor, gearbox, steering, suspension, etc.). The car was also driven cross country after the road trip without issues. There is also some cosmetic damage to the body and interior.

The odometer is stuck at 41,700. I have put around 10,000 miles on the car in the 4 years I have owned it.

$4,000 OBO*_
*I would also be willing to consider trades or cash trades (truck, motorcycle) *


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> Following closely is this 1998 Jaguar XJ-R for $4900. I have always loved these. Can only imagine how this sounds with the exhaust.
> 
> View attachment 76814
> 
> ...


Looks like the one my coworker had. Almost exactly, actually, even the dual Magnaflow exhaust. His sounded sweet! And it was fast as well. He sold it a few years back, but regrets doing so. The guy he sold it to offered it back to him, after it got hail damaged, but he decided against it.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1988 Honda CRX SI

I remember in 1988 I was working with a guy who bought one brand new in yellow, just like that car.









1988 HONDA CRX SI - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


VERY RARE YELLOW WITH 132,000 MILES ARIZONA CAR ITS WHOLE LIFE BOUGHT FROM SCOTTSDALE HONDA. I HAVE ORIGINAL WINDOW STICKER AND SEVERAL SERVICE RECORDS. THIS WAS A ONE OWNER CAR UP UNTIL RECENTLY....



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

That is one incredibly clean Si. I love it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> That is one incredibly clean Si. I love it.


I love the rear seat delete thing Honda did.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

UncleJB said:


> Following closely is this 1998 Jaguar XJ-R for $4900. I have always loved these. Can only imagine how this sounds with the exhaust.
> 
> View attachment 76814
> 
> ...


Where’s the link for this one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

ENV² said:


> Where’s the link for this one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoops sorry - 









Customized 1998 Jaguar XJR Supercharged V8 - cars & trucks - by...


$1000's in upgrades and customizations spent on this Jag! Many custom modifications. Car was a show winner back in the 2012-15 years and ran low 13's at the strip on stock wheels/tires. Performance...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Whoops sorry -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I searched NH craigslist after your original post to find it  

You're an enabler, you know that?


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Take it to Walt’s for the PPI 



BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2904463269822636/?ref=browse_tab&search_query=TDI needs work&tracking={"qid":"6940084515652837294","mf_story_key":"3783492801716223","commerce_rank_obj":"{\"target_id\":3783492801716223,\"target_type\":0,\"primary_position\":-1,\"ranking_signature\":0,\"commerce_channel\":503,\"value\":0,\"upsell_type\":null}"}
> 1991 mk2 jetta with a partially finished vr6 swap for only $1500
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

E91 328i 6sp Toledo Blue with no options - $20K? Is this guy smokin' it? BMW 328 TOURING WAGON, 6 SPEED MANUAL, RARE COLOR, JUST SERVICED! -...


























S124 Touring E36 AMG, I grew up during the golden age of the W124 and was a complete Mercedes freak, but I never knew these existed. 1995 Mercedes benz E36 AMG Wagon 1 of 170 Only 70K Miles Like New -...


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I'd love an E36 W124 Touring, but I can't spend that kind of money. Even the W124 E300/320 Touring are double the prices of the sedans. Seem a bit crazy to me.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

IwannaGTI said:


> I searched NH craigslist after your original post to find it
> 
> You're an enabler, you know that?


I've been told that before.  Are you going to buy it?


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

pretty cool 89 accord 5spd with 90k
1989 Honda Accord - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















wankel goodness, clean looking example
1985 Mazda rx-7 gsl-se - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















Really clean RX8 R3
2009 Mazda RX8 R3 Red - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















maybe a good deal on this two owner 1990 miata for someone 
1990 Mazda Miata - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Those late 80's Accords were top of the list for me when I was shopping for my first car. A coworker had an LX-i 2-door hatch that I was going to buy for $600, but I was under 18 and my parents squashed the idea... I ended up getting a Mk2 Jetta, and looking back it's safe to say I probably would have become a hardcore Honda guy if I had gotten the Accord...

This Audi popped up nearby. It looks like it was kept very clean during its life, I'm having trouble finding any visual flaws.

Audi A6 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

I kinda really like this tracker 
2002 Chevy Tracker 4x4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ Those late 80's Accords were top of the list for me when I was shopping for my first car. A coworker had an LX-i 2-door hatch that I was going to buy for $600, but I was under 18 and my parents squashed the idea... I ended up getting a Mk2 Jetta, and looking back it's safe to say I probably would have become a hardcore Honda guy if I had gotten the Accord...
> 
> This Audi popped up nearby. It looks like it was kept very clean during its life, I'm having trouble finding any visual flaws.
> 
> Audi A6 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Seller didn't mince any words in the description.  Definitely looks clean.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

PZ said:


> I'd love an E36 W124 Touring, but I can't spend that kind of money. Even the W124 E300/320 Touring are double the prices of the sedans. Seem a bit crazy to me.


As the owner of an S124 E320, I definitely appreciate that the wagons are more valuable but good deals definitely still exist and they are so much car for the money if you find a pretty good one!


----------



## dwagner88 (Jan 14, 2011)

joedubbs said:


> I kinda really like this tracker
> 2002 Chevy Tracker 4x4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> View attachment 77459
> ...


God. I had no idea they still sold these in 2002!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Want to piss of the purists at the next PCA get together? 









1974 Porsche 911 Hotrod - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Testing waters for selling my highly modified 911 Targa with an all-aluminum 427ci Small Block Chevy. full roll cage, wide body kit, 4spd trans (930), rear engine. I bought this in Delaware a few...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

'86 Subaru Brat for $4k. If I hadn't found the Sportruck I'd be headed there today. 









1986 Subaru Brat - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1986 Subaru Brat for sale. 4 speed manual transmission, 4x4. Mechanically this car runs very well and has been taken care of. It needs body work; the bed has some rotten spots. Rear shock towers had...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Want to piss of the purists at the next PCA get together?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind to get my hands on the all aluminum 427.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

One of a kind?









1968 corvette split bumper California car in prime shape one of a...


1968 corvette split bumpers split t tops very rare car right color with right color original interior, 4 speed rocker 327 cubic 350 horse power , all original interior &exterior are in great...



sandiego.craigslist.org


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

This is pretty sweet.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## D&CMotors (Mar 9, 2021)

I kinda want this but not for the crazy price.....
1968 Chevelle Nomad Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

AMC Eagle, the original allroad wagon? 








1985 AMC Eagle Limited 4WD Automatic Leather excellent - cars &...


Loaded! Limited Package, 4X4, 4.2L 6cyl, Auto trans, Power windows, Power door locks, Power steering, Power brakes, Power seats, Tilt, Premium stereo system-AM/FM/cassette, Rare air compressor under...



cleveland.craigslist.org














Manuel wagon








2002 BMW 325XIT Wagon - 5 Speed Manual - cars & trucks - by owner -...


I am selling my 2002 BMW 325Xi 5 speed manual transmission. I have owned the car for roughly 1.5 years and put on about 20k miles. It runs good and is a great highway cruiser. Currently has 170k...



cleveland.craigslist.org













Land Cruiser, $35K:








1985 FJ60 Excellent Condition $35K OBO - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1985 Toyota Land Cruiser FJ60, $35K OBO. Previously owned by an elderly doctor in California for 30+ years, well-maintained. Comes with all original service records over the last 30 years. 4 speed...



cleveland.craigslist.org













Why do I love this so much!? Seriously, WHY!? $25k for your own Munsters-mobile. 








1923 Ford Model-T C-Cab Fiberglass Replica Restored - cars & trucks...


1923_Ford Model T C-Cab Fiberglass Replica Restored Recent Restoration, Beautiful Red Hot Paint, Full tube Frame, Chevy 327, Edelbrock Aluminum Performer RPM Heads+Intake Manifold, MSD...



cleveland.craigslist.org













36,000 mile Aurora: 








1998 OLDSMOBILE AURORA 36,000 MILES - cars & trucks - by dealer -...


only 36,000 miles. loaded, leather. all power. very clean, runs and drives nice,



cleveland.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Loving that Landcruiser


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> '86 Subaru Brat for $4k. If I hadn't found the Sportruck I'd be headed there today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite the collage wall.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Honda civic dx 1983 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









VW Corrado - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Quite the collage wall.


I was afraid to zoom in.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

joedubbs said:


> VW Corrado - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


That is a clean G60


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

aar0n. said:


> As the owner of an S124 E320, I definitely appreciate that the wagons are more valuable but good deals definitely still exist and they are so much car for the money if you find a pretty good one!


Your garage is absolute goals.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TCL darling, meth edition: 

Brown
Manual
Wagon
_Convertible_





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Someone buy this so I don't have to: 




__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

r_fostoria said:


> This is pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find this tempting as can be.



silverspeedbuggy said:


> 2002 BMW 325XIT Wagon - 5 Speed Manual - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> 
> 
> I am selling my 2002 BMW 325Xi 5 speed manual transmission. I have owned the car for roughly 1.5 years and put on about 20k miles. It runs good and is a great highway cruiser. Currently has 170k...
> ...


This is local and I want it so badly.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Someone buy this so I don't have to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frig, this is local, too. Spend the stimmy? I feel bad even getting one, so perhaps reviving a legendary car is a good way to spend it.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

x(why)z said:


> Frig, this is local, too. Spend the stimmy? I feel bad even getting one, so perhaps reviving a legendary car is a good way to spend it.


Wanna split it?  Timing belt and HVAC stepper motor are the big boys on these I believe.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Someone buy this so I don't have to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it - and the Lincoln.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

saturn sw2 5 speed, 135k miles.... I know the ad says sw1 but the vin is for an sw2, no pics of the engine bay though, and looks rusty in some shots....


> A DECENT LOW MILEAGE, 5 SPEED MANUEL SHIFT STATION WAGON, LOOKS GOOD, RUNS NICE 4 CYLINDER,, NO CHECK-ENGINE AIR BAG LIGHTS, WILL NEED TIRES 195/60/15 INCH, AND A LITTLE TAIL PIPE REPAIR, WAS TOWED BEHIND A MOTOR HOME FOR MOST OF ITS LIFE, SO IT HAS EVEN LOWER ENGINE RUN TIME THAN THE CHASSIS MILEAGE, AND HAS ALL THE OPTIONS, IS TITLE EXEMPT IN NH, WILL BE SOLD AS/IS NO TEMP PLATES,..........THANKS




















1997 SATURN SW-1 LOW MILES 5 SPEED CLEAN $1500 - cars & trucks - by...


A DECENT LOW MILEAGE, 5 SPEED MANUEL SHIFT STATION WAGON, LOOKS GOOD, RUNS NICE 4 CYLINDER,, NO CHECK-ENGINE AIR BAG LIGHTS, WILL NEED TIRES 195/60/15 INCH, AND A LITTLE TAIL PIPE REPAIR, WAS TOWED...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

CostcoPizza said:


> Wanna split it?  Timing belt and HVAC stepper motor are the big boys on these I believe.


Why yes, I do. We could be dollar store Spike Feresten and Paul Zuckerman.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

aar0n. said:


> As the owner of an S124 E320, I definitely appreciate that the wagons are more valuable but good deals definitely still exist and they are so much car for the money if you find a pretty good one!


 Another problem is that we have no need for 2nd car at this point. Retired, no grandkids and my wife does not like to drive on the highways around town, so I drive her anytime the Dr is past 5 miles.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Facebook လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူများနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီး မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို့ လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

x(why)z said:


> Frig, this is local, too. Spend the stimmy? I feel bad even getting one, so perhaps reviving a legendary car is a good way to spend it.


I'm planning on putting my '89 Jetta up for sale in the next month or so, with the intention of reducing the number of cars I have, not freeing up space for another car, but man is this tempting. 



CostcoPizza said:


> Wanna split it?  Timing belt and HVAC stepper motor are the big boys on these I believe.


I want to know more on the details, but once I start down the research-rabbit-hole then obsession starts and then I'm going to look at the car, and then..."conversations" with the SO that end in my disappointment. So please, someone buy this 164 so I can't.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because you took your car to a show doesn't mean it's a "show car" FFS. 

$12K for... this?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Just because you took your car to a show doesn't mean it's a "show car" FFS.
> 
> $12K for... this?



And the privilege of being pulled over and even arrested for impersonating a law enforcement officer.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

spockcat said:


> And the privilege of being pulled over and even arrested for impersonating a law enforcement officer.


Yeah this car is a tough sell as you basically can only use it for shows or renting it out to the film industry...you know because films taking place in 1990's Maryland are so common.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> And the privilege of being pulled over and even arrested for impersonating a law enforcement officer.


Two years ago at a car show in the Netherlands I was driving my car when I heard the familiar "Honk-honk" of a police car. I looked in my rear view mirror and saw an Impala police cruiser behind me just like the one for sale here. For a second I was like WTF did I do? Then I realised it was not a real police, just a "show car".


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

almost worth saving, low miles and has the schrick intake on it.. just needs some tlc 
1996 vr6 Jetta built - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Two years ago at a car show in the Netherlands I was driving my car when I heard the familiar "Honk-honk" of a police car. I looked in my rear view mirror and saw an Impala police cruiser behind me just like the one for sale here. For a second I was like WTF did I do? Then I realised it was not a real police, just a "show car".


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Must sell - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

beefjerky said:


> Must sell - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> 
> View attachment 78210


I was out in our Cabriolet yesterday and it is such a fun car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> I was out in our Cabriolet yesterday and it is such a fun car.


That one is the caddy version


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


> That one is the caddy version


Now that I look at the pic again - that driver's seat looks all wonky. Maybe they took it out and haven't put it back in the tracks yet.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my...









1979 Chevrolet G20 Custom Conversion | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1979 Chevrolet G20 Custom Conversion at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

The ass end of that looks like a bad porno.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

very clean, low mileage 944, didn't realize they had such a huge sunroof
Porsche 944 1983 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









other than needing rear floor pans "body very good" I really like these b4 passat in wagon form.. I had a 96 tdi and 95 glx but both were sedans. Low mileage for tdi
1996 Volkswagon Passat TDI Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner -...









cheap van, $3000, coolant leak
RARE 1987 VW VAN - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









always liked these g20's, this one has low miles
Infiniti 1999 G20 very low mileage - cars & trucks - by owner -...









1995 Lexus sc300 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I always really liked the looks of that generation of g20. And I want the wheels from that 944.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Seems like a bargain. If my daughter was of driving age this would be a good contender for her first car. If it is a true FL car it might be rust free as well which is rare up here. 

'06 Volvo S60 - $2000


















volvo 2006 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


90,000 mi. good running car. interior leather, sunroof... passenger side mirror needs work, drivers side arm rest needs mounting



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

'88 Toyota Supra - $5500










Bummer about the transmission


















1988 Toyota Supra - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Over all good shape for the age. Drives and shifts great. Need some cosmetic stuff done. Had an exhaust made and put on it. Open to all reasonable offers



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

1958 Chevy Belair - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1958 Chevy Belair Blue and white. 4 Door Autonatic



newjersey.craigslist.org





yep pictures of a cell phone with pictures of a car showing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Strange Mud said:


> 1958 Chevy Belair - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> 
> 
> 1958 Chevy Belair Blue and white. 4 Door Autonatic
> ...


Should be a Nomad with the stuff wrapped up on its roof.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

$2500 for a clean, high mileage but maintained 6spd 1.8t quatro a4
2006 Audi A4 Avant Wagon, 6 speed, rare - cars & trucks - by owner -...









really nice 626 coupe, not the best photos in ad so I added the potential one
1982 Mazda 626 coupe - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

w8 4motion passat wagon with 87k on it, pricey 
2003 VW Passat W8 4-Motion Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner -...









really nice 20ae
*** 2003 Vw Gti 20th Anniversary* 63k Miles *** - cars & trucks - by...









Another 20th with some nice engine upgrages, not a bad price either
Well equipped 2003 VW GTI 20th anniversary - cars & trucks - by...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow! That IY 20th is awesome.


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

VW pickup bed trailer and snowflake rim sets CHEAP
Modesto, Ca craigslist (SSDbay area)









FS VW trailer & 2 Snowflake rim sets CHEAP or OBO lots of pictures -...


FS VW trailer @ 2 Snowflake rim sets CHEAP or OBO pictures FS (2 sets) of 4 VW Snowflake rims. 1st set These are presently on my VW pickup. They have less than 800 miles on the full balanced set of...



modesto.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Samba find - 1980 VW Rabbit Pickup - $9000 

Clean little truck.























__





TheSamba.com :: VW Classifieds - 1980 Volkswagen Truck


Classified ads, photos, shows, links, forums, and technical information for the Volkswagen automobile



www.thesamba.com


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

2004 Volvo V70R





































I'm reaching out to the owner, might go to take a look at it. It has 145k and they are asking $4995. It looks a little rough. Not sure how well it was serviced.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

JUSTAGL said:


> 2004 Volvo V70R
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't know about that one based on the pictures at least. Usually if a car is cosmetically bad I find it is probably also mechanically bad. The filthy interior and broken trim pieces would scare me away on a car like this.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

JUSTAGL said:


> 2004 Volvo V70R
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The phone number tied to the ad shows up as a used car dealer that sells used police cars. Red flag for me.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

JUSTAGL said:


> 2004 Volvo V70R
> I'm reaching out to the owner, might go to take a look at it. It has 145k and they are asking $4995. It looks a little rough. Not sure how well it was serviced.


Do you hate money?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

beefjerky said:


> Do you hate money?


what's the worst that could happen? Honestly


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Mr Miyagi said:


> what's the worst that could happen? Honestly


Get back to me after you have to fix that transmission.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Samba find - 1980 VW Rabbit Pickup - $9000
> 
> Clean little truck.
> 
> ...


Whoa. Do want...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Whoa. Do want...


Yeah.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Mr Miyagi said:


> what's the worst that could happen? Honestly


Don't get me wrong, I actually quite like the V70R/S60R, in theory at least. But everything I've read about them screams money pit, and starting with one that's condition is dubious at best sounds like a financial black hole. If you've got the budget and patience, then take the risk.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> Samba find - 1980 VW Rabbit Pickup - $9000
> 
> Clean little truck.
> 
> ...


I hope to get my 1980 into that good of shape... I really like the corrado steelies on the rabbit trucks, and the early westy is my favorite.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Mr Miyagi said:


> what's the worst that could happen? Honestly


Transmission, engine? My coworker got a s60R for cheap with a rod through the block. He's been having a hard time finding a buildable engine for it. They're fast and fun, but if not taken care of, you can really get a lot sunk in very fast.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

BMW 320i E21
BMW 320i E21 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Now available from Amazon Prime. That's right, no packages here, this time it's the actual VAN.

















Mercedes Sprinter - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


for sell Mercedes Sprinter-2500 in perfect condition! Recently serviced 100 miles ago at Mercedes-Benz dealership Pleasanton. Amazon blue color Automatic transmission with paddle shifters AC ABS ESP...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Now available from Amazon Prime. That's right, no packages here, this time it's the actual VAN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of weird - why would they sell it? Are Amazon vans like a franchise or does Amazon supply them to the drivers?

Sidenote - I lived in Benicia for a while in the late 90's.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Kind of weird - why would they sell it? Are Amazon vans like a franchise or does Amazon supply them to the drivers?
> 
> Sidenote - I lived in Benicia for a while in the late 90's.


Says it has a salvage title so that's probably why it's no longer in the fleet, however I'm also very surprised they kept the livery. In the very least the van should have been painted white before resale. Imagine the bad press (or worse) should the next owner do crazy things with this van in it's current form. Get a speeding ticket, take it to the beach, go off roading, run drugs (that's a big one), kill someone, etc. all in a van wearing the official "Amazon Dunkelgrau 7769" color and Prime logo on the side. This is a lesson UPS learned decades ago which is why you never see a used UPS truck for sale on the market.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

joedubbs said:


> really nice 626 coupe, not the best photos in ad so I added the potential one
> 1982 Mazda 626 coupe - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


I've been looking for one of these for YEARS. I gave absolutely no where to put it, though, nor the time for another project. I'm really going to regret not buying this.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> Says it has a salvage title so that's probably why it's no longer in the fleet, however I'm also very surprised they kept the livery. In the very least the van should have been painted white before resale. Imagine the bad press (or worse) should the next owner do crazy things with this van in it's current form. Get a speeding ticket, take it to the beach, go off roading, run drugs (that's a big one), kill someone, etc. all in a van wearing the official "Amazon Dunkelgrau 7769" color and Prime logo on the side. This is a lesson UPS learned decades ago which is why you never see a used UPS truck for sale on the market.


At the VERY least they should've pulled the vinyl lettering/logo off of it! It's crazy that it's going out like that!  

Perhaps someone is/will be in trouble for that one. Dunno. Since their deliveries are contracted I would expect the contract to "evolve" a bit if they catch on or if something bad does indeed happen at some point. That could be a hard lesson.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> Kind of weird - why would they sell it? Are Amazon vans like a franchise or does Amazon supply them to the drivers?
> 
> Sidenote - I lived in Benicia for a while in the late 90's.


Amazon uses multiple delivery methods. These two articles explain them.









Building Its Own Delivery Network, Amazon Puts the Squeeze On Drivers


Part 1 of a series on Amazon's delivery drivers. Part 2, “Surveillance, Stress, and No Bathrooms: Life as an Amazon Driver,” is here. While millions have lost their jobs and thousands of small businesses have shut their doors, at least one company has thrived during the pandemic: Amazon. The...




labornotes.org













Amazon Is Running Out of Contracted Drivers to Fire: Another Cautionary Tale of Outsourced Delivery | The Motley Fool


The e-commerce powerhouse is finding fewer logistics companies are interested in its terms, while at the same time it and contractors face related lawsuits.




www.fool.com


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

City Golf in the States: https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/...y12mn7wU14Uqtq0MQPJFftpGAsDFak3hptAaDxg7Gkpss


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

A face only a mother could love. I always do a double take when I see one from Canada, and promptly wish I hadn't.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> A face only a mother could love. I always do a double take when I see one from Canada, and promptly wish I hadn't.


I hear you, I still think it looks a bit better than a mk5. Even tho it pretty much is a mk5..

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> A face only a mother could love. I always do a double take when I see one from Canada, and promptly wish I hadn't.


I don't know why they didn't just keep making the original MK4 bodypanels. They look so much better... although maybe that's why.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ups, bist Du ein Mensch? / Are you a human?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


> Says it has a salvage title so that's probably why it's no longer in the fleet, however I'm also very surprised they kept the livery. In the very least the van should have been painted white before resale. Imagine the bad press (or worse) should the next owner do crazy things with this van in it's current form. Get a speeding ticket, take it to the beach, go off roading, run drugs (that's a big one), kill someone, etc. all in a van wearing the official "Amazon Dunkelgrau 7769" color and Prime logo on the side. *This is a lesson UPS learned decades ago which is why you never see a used UPS truck for sale on the market.*


Not only that, but they take it very seriously when somebody else has a car painted to look like one of theirs. There's a 1960 Panel Bus around that was originally a UPS delivery bus. UPS gave the owner so much crap when he started driving it around. From what I've heard, he basically stopped driving it because of how much crap UPS was giving him about it. He even ended up changing the original logos to SPS for Speedy Parcel Service to try to get UPS off his back.









1960 UPS Swivel Seat Bus


Check out http://holygrailgarage.com! Vintage Volkswagens For Sale



www.holygrailgarage.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Remember Samcrac on Youtube and his salvage then rebuilt Dominoes Spark "DXP" purchase?
Dominoes was ALL OVER him on that.
There were definitely lawyers involved.
But he also used that hype to really build his channel.
So he wasn't exactly innocent imo.


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

JUSTAGL said:


> 2004 Volvo V70R
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out for any variable timing issues. These engines are known for oil pressure related issues. The factory recommended oil when new was just non synthetic. An unmaintained history may have cooked up passages... I learned the hard way when I bought a one owner 04.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> I don't know why they didn't just keep making the original MK4 bodypanels. They look so much better... although maybe that's why.


In the first year they did. If it weren't for the tiny City badge under the Golf on my 2007 you wouldn't have noticed the difference. 
I was so glad I got mine early when I saw the facelifts. The Jetta was possibly worse.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> ... Dominoes was ALL OVER him on that ...


I read that a Dominoes closed, someone got their old phone number, and opened a pizza joint called Dom Knows Pizza. Dominoes was not amused.

DOM KNOWS PIZZA, INC. :: New Jersey (US) :: OpenCorporates


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't even really like these, but this one seems to be in really nice condition and in a really nice color.





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

r_fostoria said:


> I don't even really like these, but this one seems to be in really nice condition and in a really nice color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no. You don't want this. Unless you just want a slow boulevard cruiser. I can only imagine what it's like to buy Crossfire specific parts for this. I had a manual coupe I bought new. The manual was the only redeeming quality of the car in my experience. I have zero regrets trading the car in when I did. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> City Golf in the States: https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/...y12mn7wU14Uqtq0MQPJFftpGAsDFak3hptAaDxg7Gkpss


There's quite a few of those around here.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice looking '03 540i with 6spd - $5900




























2003 BMW 540i M Sport 6pd - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


2003 BMW 540i M Sport 6pd - 144k miles - Very well maintained and great condition. I'm the third owner, but have pretty much every service and maintenance record since new. I've replaced the...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Lately I've found myself looking for an older mini truck.

This one really trips my trigger:

.








Chevy Luv - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle automotive sale


1980 Chevy Luv sport “”” Habla elspanol Extremely Rare,”. 60,000 actual miles 4speed #s matching motor #s matching transmission New rally wheels New tires New 5-speed clutch in the box New koni...



kansascity.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow that is sweet. My grandpa had a LUV back in the day. I remember it had a snap on tonneau cover over the bed and one time I had to ride home under it when my parents had to borrow the truck. That was a long 45 minutes.  They'd get arrested today.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

We like clean E90s, right? Both without navigation screens.

2009 BMW 328i Manual










2011 BMW 335i Manual


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

stiggy-pug said:


> Lately I've found myself looking for an older mini truck.
> 
> This one really trips my trigger:
> 
> ...


My dad had a couple of Chevy luv trucks several years back, even had a diesel one for a while. I kinda like my old small trucks too... Currently have an old 83 ranger diesel, and two vw rabbit trucks. 
I guess nobody here in the USA makes that sized of trucks anymore.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I read that a Dominoes closed, someone got their old phone number, and opened a pizza joint called Dom Knows Pizza. Dominoes was not amused.
> 
> DOM KNOWS PIZZA, INC. :: New Jersey (US) :: OpenCorporates


They should make a movie about that.
Call it 
*"The Distinguished Gentlepan"*


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone want a sweet 2002 celica GTS action package? This car looks really clean. No underbody shots though and its a NY listing.... 133k miles, so bit up there mileage wise but the body, paint, interior everything looks really good. This is the original celica action package 




















































ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## MonsterM (Aug 10, 2005)

bombardi said:


> We like clean E90s, right? Both without navigation screens.
> 
> 2009 BMW 328i Manual


WOW! A clean E90 328 without navigation but with a sport pack, lightning pack and a stick! Worth every penny. One of the best balanced sport sedans ever produced.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Volkswagen convertible - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1972 Volkswagen convertible- 2 door Runs- needs work Bubblegum pink White seats and top- stickshift 65k mileage. Has been stored in a garage. This price is firm if you are interested I can meet you...



longisland.craigslist.org





who wants a pink beetle vert?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I found a brand new 1994 Chrysler Concorde.






ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

r_fostoria said:


> I found a brand new 1994 Chrysler Concorde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really cool find but I have to wonder who would ever pay 11 grand for a chrysler concorde in 2021.... regardless of the condition.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Sweet Miata, only 32k miles, asking $7000! Apart from the seemingly damaged top (maybe it's just not closed all the way, IDK.) thing looks pretty mint. Needs a good detail and some TLC to be perfect.
































ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> I found a brand new 1994 Chrysler Concorde.


OCD activated.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Just add diesel


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Just add diesel


...diesel? huh?
Seriously doubt anyone would buy that car for 7 grand. Engine bay shows some mild to moderately concerning rust, wonder how bad the underside is. 
actual ad is here, the car is very clean overall





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Seller is apparently also color blind - that ain't grey.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

elite.mafia said:


> ...diesel? huh?


It falls just short of the _highly coveted_ brown manual diesel wagon combo!


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

get one of them new voltswagens 
Scirocco VW Classic Electric Conversion - cars & trucks - by owner -...

















16v scirocco for a tenth of the price
1988 VW Scirocco 16v *price drop* - cars & trucks - by owner -...









g60 converted to 16v
1990 Volkswagen Corrado G60.. Supercharged 2.0 16 valve engine -...









Pretty decent VR6 corrado with lots of maintenance and decent mods for $7k
1993 Volkswagen Corrado - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









not too many of either on CL overall


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

joedubbs said:


> get one of them new voltswagens
> Scirocco VW Classic Electric Conversion - cars & trucks - by owner -...


At least he has the correct plate.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Pros:
Low Mileage
Alpine White
M Package

Cons:
Auto
Grey Interior
It's a 19 y/o BMW
Not an M or even ZHP
Illinois car so I'm not too confident in the underside condition

Price:





*$15,000!?!?!?!?!?!?!?*
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/...oTempest&utm_medium=TRP&utm_campaign=atempest


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Probably the nicest 1988 Accords out there. Just check out the interior...
















1988 Honda Accord LXi 70,000 Miles - cars & trucks - by owner -...


I bought this from an older woman, it's an 'old lady' sort of car: she drove it to work 1 mile away from where she lived as the original owner! I love the car and would prefer to keep it but I'm...



sfbay.craigslist.org





And how I'd love to live the successful early 90's businessman lifestyle with this car. Absolutely mint.








1992 Mercedes Benz CE300 72,000 original miles - cars & trucks - by...


Ok for sale is are 1992 Mercedes Benz ce 300 2 door coupe It is a all original car one owner with only 72,000 original miles this car was cared for and and babied all its life and spent its life in...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Darn, that Corrado was local to me. Too bad it sold already.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Clean looking 1990 Miata with 46k miles - $7900


















1990 Miata - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1990 Miata 5speed manual Ice cold AC . No rust . Apple Car Play. 45000 miles No Title Bill of Sale with current NH registration.



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Honda beat, got a sweet wrap, average price is around $7k on BAT
1991 Honda Beat JDM Right Hand Drive - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Ugh, they had me until the wrap. Why would you ever put that on and narrow your buying market down so much. 

Yes I know wraps come off, but it would have been a much easier sell without.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> Ugh, they had me until the wrap. Why would you ever put that on and narrow your buying market down so much.
> 
> Yes I know wraps come off, but it would have been a much easier sell without.


eh the guy selling it is even offering to take it off:
"Currently it has an Anime vinyl wrap protecting the original red paint and can be sold as is or with the wrap removed. "


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

elite.mafia said:


> eh the guy selling it is even offering to take it off:
> "Currently it has an Anime vinyl wrap protecting the original red paint and can be sold as is or with the wrap removed. "


Oh ok I missed that part. Even still...


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

UncleJB said:


> Oh ok I missed that part. Even still...


Sounds like he is hedging his bets and actually broadening the number of people that might buy. Options are good.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/138101034850768/



This one is actually my coworker's car... It's a 2009 jetta tdi, runs great and etc. The funny part is the tip... It's a 10" exhaust tip.





































Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

stealthboost said:


> Sounds like he is hedging his bets and actually broadening the number of people that might buy. Options are good.


Unless removing the wrap damages the paint. Then he is F'ed. 

Options are good to a point.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Unless removing the wrap damages the paint. Then he is F'ed.


I'd be highly concerned about this considering it's also 30 year old paint.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

10 inch tip


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Iroczgirl said:


> 10 inch tip


Yup, I thought it was rather funny... Especially the comment in the ad.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/138101034850768/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this car needs some anti-aliasing. I mean would you just LOOK at those panel gaps!


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

It's just a way to get from A to B at this point. Salvage title and all it's going to keep moving for a long time.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Was he smoking Cornish hens in that exhaust or something?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

**** you could get a 5lb roaster in there.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> **** you could get a 5lb roaster in there.


I made that joke while waiting line at an auto-x event (held at police testing track that had a winding lane around back that was used to stage, so it was an odd setup).
A guy's 325 had that exhaust and I made the smokier joke... and then felt bad later when his GF damaged his car with a cone.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

elite.mafia said:


> this car needs some anti-aliasing. I mean would you just LOOK at those panel gaps!


Yeah, it had some minor front end damage at one point. Ironically, the guy who owns it, my coworker, also owns a body shop, but he's biased against Volkswagen, so he didn't want to put any body work into it. He did all the services, including timing belt, dsg flush, full service, and etc though. Personally, being the area it is and the fuel prices right now, he'll probably get close to what he's asking.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Yeah, it had some minor front end damage at one point. Ironically, the guy who owns it, my coworker, also owns a body shop, but he's biased against Volkswagen, so he didn't want to put any body work into it. He did all the services, including timing belt, dsg flush, full service, and etc though. Personally, being the area it is and the fuel prices right now, he'll probably get close to what he's asking.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


man you guys all entirely missed my joke, I was commenting on the way all the panel gaps looked all jagged due to the compression on the image.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

elite.mafia said:


> man you guys all entirely missed my joke, I was commenting on the way all the panel gaps looked all jagged due to the compression on the image.


Ah, it wasn't compressed like that on my side. He just sold his car today. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

BMW RARE 2002 325xi Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Selling my 2002 BMW 325xi Wagon! I am the 2nd owner of this BMW. Pretty rare all wheel drive with a manual! Clean inside and out but it does show its age. Everything works as in electronics inside...



visalia.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

got-rice said:


> View attachment 81026
> 
> View attachment 81025
> 
> ...


Great color. My sister had one in that shade, but no manual. If it had been I probably would have bought it from her when she sold it.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

2017 Ford Fiesta SE***$$$$$GAS SAVER$$$**CASH N DRIVE DEALS** - cars...


2017 Ford Fiesta SE Rose Gold Edition. Runs and drives excellent. ***GAS SAVER 37 MPG***Automatic transmission with 1.6L engine. Power windows and locks, bluetooth, alloy wheels, new tires. Clean...



stlouis.craigslist.org





This color is so odd. It fascinates me, but I can't seem to find it online (outside of a few pics). Does anyone know the factory name or is it really just "Rose Gold"?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chrome Copper Metallic?





__





2017 Chrome Copper Ford Fiesta SE Sedan #118176484 Photo #9 | GTCarLot.com - Car Color Galleries







gtcarlot.com


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

This price seems pretty high to me... 9k for a car with 300k+ miles that needs a timing chain! Granted, it looks pretty nice, but still...


https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/140380664682180/


















Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Chrome Copper Metallic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Thank you! Must be a rare color for sure, first time I've seen one. I really kinda like it.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Buickboy92 said:


> 2017 Ford Fiesta SE***$$$$$GAS SAVER$$$**CASH N DRIVE DEALS** - cars...
> 
> 
> 2017 Ford Fiesta SE Rose Gold Edition. Runs and drives excellent. ***GAS SAVER 37 MPG***Automatic transmission with 1.6L engine. Power windows and locks, bluetooth, alloy wheels, new tires. Clean...
> ...


Porsche charges $10k for a color like that.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> This price seems pretty high to me... 9k for a car with 300k+ miles that needs a timing chain! Granted, it looks pretty nice, but still...
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/140380664682180/
> ...


I won't deny that that car is very clean, but the price is too high.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

1991 VW Golf 2 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1991 Vw Golf MK2 170k miles Manual 5-speed transmission 1.8 engine 5-door Tornado Red exterior color Grey cloth interior New tires Runs and drives Massachusetts title



poconos.craigslist.org


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


>


Ew, a Haynes manual. Someone get this person a Bentley ASAP


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

1988 Volvo 240DL, manual - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


From the country that brought you Ikea, ABBA and The Vasa, comes the Volvo 240DL. Its angular lines were penned by a randomly selected third-grader in Horsskog, and its color palette selected by...



sfbay.craigslist.org





Seller has a sense of humor: “Excellent car for those needing assistance maintaining a vow of chastity.”

“Gears are manually selected through a M47-II (w/ new clutch), promising only the barest sense of driver engagement.”


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> 1991 VW Golf 2 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> 
> 
> 1991 Vw Golf MK2 170k miles Manual 5-speed transmission 1.8 engine 5-door Tornado Red exterior color Grey cloth interior New tires Runs and drives Massachusetts title
> ...


Oh HELLO!! 

This could be a great quick flip for someone. Guessing the seller isn't aware values for clean cars are going up.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Chrome Copper Metallic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd just call it Salmon


----------



## tvrbob (Jul 31, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Chrome Copper Metallic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Buickboy92 said:


> Yes! Thank you! Must be a rare color for sure, first time I've seen one. I really kinda like it.





Senior Member said:


> Porsche charges $10k for a color like that.


That or something very similar was available on the Continental and other Lincolns as "Chroma Elite Copper Premium Metallic."


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

My old man had one in the '70s.









GT Galaxy Fastback - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


All Original 429,No Rust,Runs,Fluids Changed,Good glass,These are getting hard to find !!!!!



denver.craigslist.org


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

r_fostoria said:


> 1991 VW Golf 2 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> 
> 
> 1991 Vw Golf MK2 170k miles Manual 5-speed transmission 1.8 engine 5-door Tornado Red exterior color Grey cloth interior New tires Runs and drives Massachusetts title
> ...


what was the price and mileage on this? ad was deleted


----------



## AsStockAsCanBe (Apr 26, 2011)

elite.mafia said:


> what was the price and mileage on this? ad was deleted


170k for 2900. A 97 estoril blue e36 m3 popped up also for 7500 with ~125k. Someone scored on that as well. The ad went down real quick. The body and interior were a little rough but with the prices they're currently at it was still definitely worth the asking price.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

AsStockAsCanBe said:


> 170k for 2900. A 97 estoril blue e36 m3 popped up also for 7500 with ~125k. Someone scored on that as well. The ad went down real quick. The body and interior were a little rough but with the prices they're currently at it was still definitely worth the asking price.


A local guy listed a nice looking manual '97 SAAB 900 Turbo convertible for $1500, but of course he chose to do so on Easter Sunday when I was out of town.  That disappeared the same day. Oh well, these deals actually pop up relatively often if you keep your eyes out for them.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

My dream VR swap candidate back in the day.




r_fostoria said:


> 1991 VW Golf 2 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> 
> 
> 1991 Vw Golf MK2 170k miles Manual 5-speed transmission 1.8 engine 5-door Tornado Red exterior color Grey cloth interior New tires Runs and drives Massachusetts title
> ...


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Not CL. But $23K for a '96 D21 Hardbody?!






Nissan Frontier for Sale - Hemmings Motor News


Displaying 2 total results for classic Nissan Frontier Vehicles for Sale.




www.hemmings.com


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> Not CL. But $23K for a '96 D21 Hardbody?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they previously owned a jetta


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

sweeeet
1990 Nissan Pulsar GTI-R *mint - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

























clean, low mileage gli
2005 VW Jetta GLI - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









someone save this 85k mile miata for $4200
1999 Mazda Miata --85000 miles Nardi Torino Edition - cars & trucks...









Decent, sorted S4 for $4k
1999.5 Audi A4 B5 2.8L 30V V6 Quattro - cars & trucks - by owner -...









$3500 for a decent TT
2000 Audi TT Turbo quattro - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















audi 100, fwd, nice though
Audi 100/A6 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

























2 240s for $4250
1991 VOLVO 240 & 1989 240DL - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









900 convertible automatic $2500
1994 Saab 900 Convertible - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









900 with the manual for $3500
1993 Saab 900S - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

joedubbs said:


> Decent, sorted S4 for $4k
> 1999.5 Audi A4 B5 2.8L 30V V6 Quattro - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Is it wrong that I immediately dismiss a car with lights like that? eBay lights = immediate ad skip for me


----------



## AsStockAsCanBe (Apr 26, 2011)

beefjerky said:


> Is it wrong that I immediately dismiss a car with lights like that? eBay lights = immediate ad skip for me


Nope, I'm right there with you. As soon as I saw those taillights with the chrome trim. That's an a4 not a s4 by the way.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

beefjerky said:


> Is it wrong that I immediately dismiss a car with lights like that? eBay lights = immediate ad skip for me


Yes, and the ghetto tint is also a red flag.


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's one for ya. 








2018 LIEBHERR HS8130HD


2018 HS8130HD, undercarriage 8130 HD, D9G/LC/WT, VRM, Long crawlers +4.3', wide track (WT) +1', 39" crawler pads, Main winch 78,700 lb with free fall, Low wear and maintenance free multi disc brakes....




www.facebook.com













Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

File this under things I don't expect to see on CL. 

2020 Ferarri Portofino with lots of extras - $285,000


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

And another oddball.
1972 Cushman Trackster









Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Are you searching for a tracked vehicle in particular?


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

joedubbs said:


> sweeeet list of questionable...


Outside of the Pulsar and Miata, no thanks.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Are you searching for a tracked vehicle in particular?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know much about these, but it seems like an interesting little car.





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

r_fostoria said:


> I don't know much about these, but it seems like an interesting little car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a lot of details on it, high l think without documentation
?

I had 90 CRX Si, the del Sol would be up my alley

Sent from Ingenuity on Mars yo! using Tapatalk


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Fiat 130, cool coupe
1975 Fiat 130 Pininfarina Coupe V6 5 speed - cars & trucks - by...

















GTV
1975 GTV euro model - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle automotive...


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

beefjerky said:


> Is it wrong that I immediately dismiss a car with lights like that? eBay lights = immediate ad skip for me


I do as well. Stuff like that and then small things like "needs $20 part to be perfect" or "missing small trim piece". Go spend the tiny amount of money to get your car to 100%.


----------



## D&CMotors (Mar 9, 2021)

Why is NH so full of awesome cars....
1958 Ford Sprint Car - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Some of those cars should be on BAT


----------



## D&CMotors (Mar 9, 2021)

This I may go after.......waaaaay too cool 
1966 Datsun pickup truck - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

so cool
Porsche 911 930 slantnose - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

possibly a scam but.... $3000 2000 miata with 92k miles, description is sketchy AF..... but it might be legit. price is like half off what I'd expect for the mileage and condition......


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

V8 Swapped Volvo 740 wagon - $4900


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

elite.mafia said:


> possibly a scam but.... $3000 2000 miata with 92k miles, description is sketchy AF..... but it might be legit. price is like half off what I'd expect for the mileage and condition......
> View attachment 81633
> 
> View attachment 81634


I poked recently and NB’s are starting to fall into the sub 5K range.


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

Yuppie Scum said:


> I poked recently and NB’s are starting to fall into the sub 5K range.


Pre-covid, yes. That referenced NB would sell at $7,500 this summer in most markets. NA/NB Miata prices have been off the charts lately.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Anyone want to roll the dice on this one? NH seller states it's a 99, although it's 2003 20th in Jazz Blue. Title is missing too..


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

dviking mk2 said:


> Anyone want to roll the dice on this one? NH seller states it's a 99, although it's 2003 20th in Jazz Blue. Title is missing too..


That's a LOT of money for a mk4 with no title.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Stromaluski said:


> That's a LOT of money for a mk4 with no title.


Yes it is, esp. with rust and higher mileage.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> That's a LOT of money for a mk4 with no title.


Depends. If the buyer was a NH resident they just need a Bill of Sale and previous registration to register. 

Unfortunately due to the photos apparently being taken through a fishbowl you can't really tell anything about the shape of the car.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> Depends. If the buyer was a NH resident they just need a Bill of Sale and previous registration to register.


That's good to know! What if you don't have a previous registration?


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Cool kei car, Cappucino for $5k
Suzuki Cappucino Kei Car - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## GotToddIntrouble (Aug 5, 2006)

Scirocco VW Classic Electric Conversion - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Scirocco VW Electric Conversion invested 4 years to build. This is a classic sports car professionally designed and built to drive fast and efficient. On board components include, Manzanita 30 Amp...



seattle.craigslist.org






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

2009 Saab 9-3 2.0t

$6,800 with only 54,250 miles!


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Isnt parts availability scarce for these Id give em 5k for that


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> That's good to know! What if you don't have a previous registration?


You have to have the VIN physically verified by a LEO and there is a one page form that gets filled out.

I should clarify - this if for vehicles 15 years old or older. Anything newer will need a title.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Half of a 1957 VW Bus for only $39500


















1957 vw bus- pickup - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


This is an original 1957 vw pickup. It has had a 3 year ground up restoration. It is the correct original color from the factory, as well as the interior upholstery. There is no rust, and everything...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

JUSTAGL said:


> 2009 Saab 9-3 2.0t
> 
> $6,800 with only 54,250 miles!


I've been looking reeaal hard at these the last few days. I'd pay extra to get one with a manual, though.

Speaking of SAABs:









1970 Saab 99e - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Wonderful early Saab 99e, upgraded and well cared for. Biggest upgrade is a 5-speed transmission. This completely transformed the car and it cruises quietly and economically at 70 mph all day, as...



seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

OH MY that Saab!!


----------



## D&CMotors (Mar 9, 2021)

1987 Toyota Hilux 2.4D pickup - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That's really cool. 

But.... For $1,000 you could probably get a Nissan Hardbody that would do 99.98% of what that Hilux will do.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

D&CMotors said:


> 1987 Toyota Hilux 2.4D pickup - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


That thing has been listed forever it seems. Either the price is too high or something else is wrong.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JDM RHD day? Don't see these every day.









1988 Nissan Caravan VAN, Camper style. JDM import 01/2021, RHD - rvs...


1988 Nissan Caravan VAN, Camper style. JDM import 01/2021, RHD. Verified mileage 41,000 ml/65,000 km. Specifications: RWD , 99 hp (Diesel TD27), 5 speed manual, power windows, 2 A/C (Front and rear)...



tampa.craigslist.org




*1988 Nissan Caravan VAN, Camper style. JDM import 01/2021, RHD - $17,950*
1988 Nissan Caravan VAN, Camper style. JDM import 01/2021, RHD. Verified mileage 41,000 ml/65,000 km. 
Specifications: RWD , 99 hp (Diesel TD27), 5 speed manual, power windows, 2 A/C (Front and rear) + passenger cabin heater. 
Custom made interior: sink and shower, gas stove, TV and DVD player, refrigerator, sofa convertible into a spacious bed, colourful interior lights. Clean and comfy interior in a good condition. Water and power supply can be connected to external sources. 
100% street legal in the US. Comes with a clean Florida Title. Located in Oldsmar, Florida. Nationwide delivery available.
More pictures at: 1988 Nissan Caravan Van | Japan Car FL
Private sale.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


> JDM RHD day? Don't see these every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! Check this out. 1991 Toyota Land Cruiser | Japan Car FL 

(Couldn't copy pics for some reason)


----------



## D&CMotors (Mar 9, 2021)

Holy crap......is this guy smoking crack ?
1983 Toyota Pickup Hilux 4x4 Short Bed - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

It is Craigslist after all. That is a BaT price though.


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

This truck is super clean for having.....





















































....yes, 321,987 miles. Holy SH*T!!

If it wasn't so far away I might look at it, I could use a truck.

Never mind, it's sold.


----------



## Colty_CM (Jun 17, 2018)

1998 BMW M3 Sedan - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


For sale is a 1998 BMW M3. I've owned it for roughly 4 years, added roughly 5,000 miles on the car. I used the car as a summer commuter as well as for cruising in the summertime. The reason for...



minneapolis.craigslist.org





Not sure if this will be the best or worst decision of my life. Looking at it Saturday unless someone can talk me out of it.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Colty_CM said:


> 1998 BMW M3 Sedan - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> 
> 
> For sale is a 1998 BMW M3. I've owned it for roughly 4 years, added roughly 5,000 miles on the car. I used the car as a summer commuter as well as for cruising in the summertime. The reason for...
> ...


As long as you dont need to pass through the area where BLM is rioting , looks like a nice E36  🆒


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Colty_CM said:


> 1998 BMW M3 Sedan - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> 
> 
> For sale is a 1998 BMW M3. I've owned it for roughly 4 years, added roughly 5,000 miles on the car. I used the car as a summer commuter as well as for cruising in the summertime. The reason for...
> ...


That's an awesome deal if it's in passable condition. They're on the upswing in terms of price. I paid $2k more for mine a year and a half ago, albeit with no rust an fewer miles. 

They're really easy to work on and parts are plentiful. They're also unbelievably enjoyable to drive. 

Good luck!


----------



## Colty_CM (Jun 17, 2018)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> As long as you dont need to pass through the area where BLM is rioting , looks like a nice E36  🆒


Luckily, he and I are both south of all that, though not very far. The only real issues I could foresee is hidden rust and the hail damage being worse than it looks in pictures. If I can haggle to any degree, I'll be happy.


----------



## Colty_CM (Jun 17, 2018)

x(why)z said:


> That's an awesome deal if it's in passable condition. They're on the upswing in terms of price. I paid $2k more for mine a year and a half ago, albeit with no rust an fewer miles.
> 
> They're really easy to work on and parts are plentiful. They're also unbelievably enjoyable to drive.
> 
> Good luck!


I had a 325i last year (winter package so heated leather and more importantly LSD) and I loved it, but quickly realized that I wanted a better example. I paid $500 for it, but the subframe was about to eject itself and it was so rusty it was scary to work on. I'm hoping this will be one worth keeping. I'm happy to save up and get some PDR done as well.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Colty_CM said:


> Luckily, he and I are both south of all that, though not very far. The only real issues I could foresee is hidden rust and the hail damage being worse than it looks in pictures. If I can haggle to any degree, I'll be happy.


Ah thats good  be safe

Didnt these have the rear subframe issue?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Seems like a decent deal although automatic. Still be fun to load the family up for an ice cream run.

1987 BMW 325i Convertible -$5000



























1987 BMW 325i CONVERTIBLE - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1987 BMW 325i Convertible Automatic transmission Power options Leather interior Manual top in like new condition Easy to open and close This is a true survivor car Always garaged Two owners Runs and...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Another good ole "I know what I have" "Rare VW" CL post... So you knew what you had, but you did this anyway?

Ruined R32 for $8k




































Rare VW R32 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Rare and badass R32. Literally can’t peel yourself off the seat when it sits and gets. Very rough interior, it was being stripped to be a rally car. Clip for a fire extinguisher instead of a...



vermont.craigslist.org


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Didnt these have the rear subframe issue?


The subframes do go over time, but we’re talking 20 years of salty winter driving, and that’s long after the jacking points are gone. E36s are more rust resistant than E30s and even the later E46. The E46 had more prevalent subframe issues, but the issue was more of the subframe mounts tearing out of the body, particularly on M3’s


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

UncleJB said:


> Ruined R32 for $8k


I see a good track rat base for $8k. Better than cutting up a good example, IMO


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Stevo12 said:


> I see a good track rat base for $8k. Better than cutting up a good example, IMO


Track rat base, yes. $8k? Hell to the no.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

UncleJB said:


> Track rat base, yes. $8k? Hell to the no.


Are there R32s available for under $10k anymore, or even under $15k? Granted I’m no expert but I don’t recall seeing any recently for that little.

Heck, most decent sporty cars from the aughts are over $5k at this point. You can still snag a FWD 1.8T or VR6 for that much (and granted that would be the way I would go personally) but a few more grand to get the AWD and 3.2L isn’t crazy in my book.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

UncleJB said:


> Track rat base, yes. $8k? Hell to the no.


Excuse me, but you must have missed the part where the seller explains that this is "rare and badass"


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Colty_CM said:


> I had a 325i last year (winter package so heated leather and more importantly LSD) and I loved it, but quickly realized that I wanted a better example. I paid $500 for it, but the subframe was about to eject itself and it was so rusty it was scary to work on. I'm hoping this will be one worth keeping. I'm happy to save up and get some PDR done as well.


Let us know if you pick that E36 M3 up. Or, I guess make a thread if you buy it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Stevo12 said:


> Are there R32s available for under $10k anymore, or even under $15k? Granted I’m no expert but I don’t recall seeing any recently for that little.


Not anymore now that @SCHWAB0 bought them all.  

If you are talking about "clean" R32's then it might be tough. Sorry man based on the pictures in that ad I can only imagine what unseen horrors lurk. If you would pay $8k for it, it's your money but I'd be really hard pressed in the shape it is in.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Colty_CM said:


> 1998 BMW M3 Sedan - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> 
> 
> For sale is a 1998 BMW M3. I've owned it for roughly 4 years, added roughly 5,000 miles on the car. I used the car as a summer commuter as well as for cruising in the summertime. The reason for...
> ...


Oh local sale ... looks good, let us know how it works out.


Stevo12 said:


> Are there R32s available for under $10k anymore, or even under $15k? Granted I’m no expert but I don’t recall seeing any recently for that little.
> Heck, most decent sporty cars from the aughts are over $5k at this point. You can still snag a FWD 1.8T or VR6 for that much (and granted that would be the way I would go personally) but a few more grand to get the AWD and 3.2L isn’t crazy in my book.


Supply is very limited, 120k+ mileage cars are fetching $18k plus now .. WTF



UncleJB said:


> Not anymore now that @SCHWAB0 bought them all.
> If you are talking about "clean" R32's then it might be tough. Sorry man based on the pictures in that ad I can only imagine what unseen horrors lurk. If you would pay $8k for it, it's your money but I'd be really hard pressed in the shape it is in.


LOL, figured I'd get tagged . I am sending selling 1 to a friend and another will be my dads (63 yo) daily. I'm so stoked and proud of him. He's currently driving the one with 34k miles for pleasure. 

It's a sellers market .. and looking at what they're going for ... its nuts. Once we move to our new place next year .. .I'll be buying a lot of the run down, broken ones to fix up!


----------



## Colty_CM (Jun 17, 2018)

Cabin Pics said:


> Let us know if you pick that E36 M3 up. Or, I guess make a thread if you buy it.


I'm not getting it. I do want it, very badly. But my dad (a BMW enthusiast) talked me out of it. Basically, it might be a good deal, or it might not be based off of it being a Minnesota car. I can always find a better example later or just get what I _truly_ want, an E46 M3. If it was a car from down south, I could make it work knowing there wasn't any rust. Seller isn't responding after I asked if I could pay for a pre-purchase inspection or do it when we had planned to look at it. Might have dodged a bullet.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Colty_CM said:


> I'm not getting it. I do want it, very badly. But my dad (a BMW enthusiast) talked me out of it. Basically, it might be a good deal, or it might not be based off of it being a Minnesota car. I can always find a better example later or just get what I _truly_ want, an E46 M3. If it was a car from down south, I could make it work knowing there wasn't any rust. Seller isn't responding after I asked if I could pay for a pre-purchase inspection or do it when we had planned to look at it. Might have dodged a bullet.


Sounds like your dad is a wise man. Especially if they have gone radio silent over a PPI. My guess is that there is probably more rust than the seller is representing.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Colty_CM said:


> I'm not getting it. I do want it, very badly. But my dad (a BMW enthusiast) talked me out of it. Basically, it might be a good deal, or it might not be based off of it being a Minnesota car. I can always find a better example later or just get what I _truly_ want, an E46 M3. If it was a car from down south, I could make it work knowing there wasn't any rust. Seller isn't responding after I asked if I could pay for a pre-purchase inspection or do it when we had planned to look at it. Might have dodged a bullet.


Yeah I'd say save up for the E46 ... its a more desirable and fun car to drive.

Now this is a deal


















2013 Volvo XC70 T6 AWD Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


2013 Volvo XC70 T6 AWD Wagon. Black with flawless black leather. Nice luxury equipment including moonroof, satellite radio and Winter Climate Package. Also has Xenon headlamps, Blind Spot detection,...



minneapolis.craigslist.org





LOL


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

this is quite interesting: 1968 SHELBY GT500-BARN FIND-SEALED BID AUCTION APRIL 30TH - cars &...



> Sells April 30th.Parked in 1983. 27,345 Original miles. 428 PI motor. C-6 Transmission. Located 100 miles West of D.C. For more information regarding Sealed Bid Auction on April 30th including Photos and Marti Report please visit website www.auctionzip.com and search auctioneer No. 6995 or Call N. T. Arrington @ 703-966-8422


----------



## tvd425 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great Buy/Trade..... 1977 Porsche 924, 59K Miles............. Only -...


I just sold my Corvette, 2 Smart Cars, MG Midget and am selling even more cars that I don't have enough time to spend with them. I was excited to buy them with the anticipation of having fun with...



sandiego.craigslist.org





$4k porsche


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

tvd425 said:


> Great Buy/Trade..... 1977 Porsche 924, 59K Miles............. Only -...
> 
> 
> I just sold my Corvette, 2 Smart Cars, MG Midget and am selling even more cars that I don't have enough time to spend with them. I was excited to buy them with the anticipation of having fun with...
> ...


Be skeptical of any seller that says they're not anxious to sell. There's always a motivation and usually it's not stated correctly in the ad.
Plus it's an auto Porsche. If you want a better choice choose the MG. I helped my friend's Dad fix one up when I was a young kid, easy to work on and it will be lots more fun to drive.

Sent from Ingenuity on Mars yo! using Tapatalk


----------



## dwagner88 (Jan 14, 2011)

JUSTAGL said:


> This truck is super clean for having.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something seems very wrong with this one. The seat isn’t worn enough for the mileage. The undercarriage seems to have been powder coated. Very odd.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1994 Lancia DELTA Integrale EVO II








1994 Lancia DELTA Integrale EVO II White - cars & trucks - by dealer...


1994 Lancia DELTA Integrale EVO II White ECC-144 78K km / 49K original miles ASKING PRICE $92,000 VIN ZLA831AB000585617 From a Japanese Collection Exceptional condition, very low miles Unique...



sfbay.craigslist.org




*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1994 Lancia DELTA Integrale EVO II*









1994 Lancia DELTA Integrale EVO II Giallo Ginestra - cars & trucks -...


1994 Lancia DELTA Integrale EVO II Giallo Ginestra ECC-139 Exceptional example, ready to enjoy Offered at $129,000 VIN : ZLA831AB000586387 Full documentation and recent service including cam belts...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1983 Volkswagen Beetle - Brand New - Never Registered*









1983 Volkswagen Beetle - Brand New - Never Registered - cars &...


1983 Volkswagen Beetle # ECC-147 Mexican Model Brand New / Never Registered - Only 122 original miles VIN – 11E0108477 Offered at $49,975 VW classic time capsule in superb overall condition,...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Mk3 tdi near me, no mention of condition but looks clean in these pics. I had a 97 glx that I really enjoyed 
1998 VW Jetta TDI - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









Mk1 Jetta coupe, also minimal info
1982 Volkswagen Jetta Coupe - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1991 Mercury Capri Convertible with 46k miles - $3,650

Can't remember the last time I saw one on the road.



























1991 Mercury Capri Convertible - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1991 Mercury Capri Convertible - 46500 original miles. Good condition. $3,650 or best offer.



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

My neighbor down the streets craptastic Camry. We will not be missing hearing his Lou's Custom Exhaust go by on the daily. 


















95 Toyota Camry - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Starts runs shifts drives just great. Interior is rough but the body is in very good condition w/ very minor rust. Jams and rockers are solid. Sunroof. Currently registered and inspected in spite of...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

On another note - does anyone know how the current "Flag" system works on CL? It used to be that if you Flagged an ad, the ad would be taken down. Now it seems all that happens is it gets hidden from your view but is still up on the site. 
For instance, this is clearly a scam, but I don't know how to report it.

2005 Honda Accord EX-L leather car - cars & trucks - by owner -... 

It also pisses me off when people that are obviously "Dealers" repeatedly post in the "By Owner" section so I usually flag those as well.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> My neighbor down the streets craptastic Camry. We will not be missing hearing his Lou's Custom Exhaust go by on the daily.


It looks like the seats had a white shoe polish dye job gone very wrong.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

UncleJB said:


> 1991 Mercury Capri Convertible with 46k miles - $3,650
> 
> Can't remember the last time I saw one on the road.
> 
> ...


Never seen a convertible version, what a unicorn. Cool find.

Sent from Ingenuity on Mars yo! using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Solid looking Rabbit Pickup in Montana Paging @PoorHouse @dan of montana 

1980 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup $3900


















1980 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup Truck - cars & trucks - by owner -...


CLASSIC 1980 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup Truck purchased in May of 2019. The former owner bought the truck about 4 years ago to restore. He acquired the VW parts from Parts Place - the only parts...



bozeman.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1963 Corvette Splitwindow coupe *









1963 Corvette Splitwindow coupe - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Here's a chance of owning one of the most collectable Corvettes on the Planet in this rare color Saddle Tan original color,, 1963 Corvette Split window Coupe Matching numbers 327-250hp motor that...



cnj.craigslist.org


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> On another note - does anyone know how the current "Flag" system works on CL? It used to be that if you Flagged an ad, the ad would be taken down. Now it seems all that happens is it gets hidden from your view but is still up on the site.
> For instance, this is clearly a scam, but I don't know how to report it.
> 
> 2005 Honda Accord EX-L leather car - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> ...


I believe a certain number or percentage of people have to also flag it before the post comes down completely 👎


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

CostcoPizza said:


> I believe a certain number or percentage of people have to also flag it before the post comes down completely 👎


It's down now.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> My neighbor down the streets craptastic Camry. We will not be missing hearing his Lou's Custom Exhaust go by on the daily.
> 
> View attachment 83531
> 
> ...


if its rust free not bad just get rid of the various ugly painted stuff on it , hot air intake, replace with cloth seats


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Haven't been on CL for over a year, it seems most people migrated to marketplace.


Peugeot 504 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale








Lifted 1996 Geo Prizm 5-Speed Manual - cars & trucks - by owner -...
















79 Custom Cruiser - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


79' Oldsmobile Custom Cruiser Wagon 403 V-8 Automatic Transmission Air Conditioning Power Steering and Brakes Power Windows Fully Optioned New Tires and Exhaust Runs and Drives like new. "No Rust"...



eauclaire.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> if its rust free not bad just get rid of the various ugly painted stuff on it , hot air intake, replace with cloth seats


Yeah I mean it will probably go another 300k with some love, but it has not been getting any love.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

really clean Peugeot 504; saw this after seeing the above posted example 
1978 PEUGEOT 504 D - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...
























clean 20th ae mk4
2003 VW 20th AE GTI - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









function over form? can't be inspected due to covid so you can't drive it but cool to see on CL; Exocet Miata
1999 Exocet Miata - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

All original 44k rust free 1980 Jeep CJ5









1980 JEEP CJ5 - ALL ORIGINAL - UN-MODIFIED - 44K ORIGINAL MILES !!!...


ONE FAMILY OWNED VINTAGE 1980 CJ-5 JEEP RUST FREE AIZONA JEEP 258CI // 6 CYL 4 SPEED MANUAL TRANSMISSION TILT WHEEL LOW BACK SEATS BIKINI OPEN CAB 235/75R15 TYRES NO LIFT UN-MOLESTED SUPER LOW 44K...



tucson.craigslist.org


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> All original 44k rust free 1980 Jeep CJ5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk if I buy that thing only has 44k miles, I mean, it's definitely possible, but given the odometer only has 5 digits.... also they couldn't have bothered to even clean the thing? lol. I like the close up shot of the shift knob that has about an inch thick of sand on it...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

88c900t said:


> Haven't been on CL for over a year, it seems most people migrated to marketplace.


Too bad for those sellers as Facebook Marketplace is very difficult to search on a nationwide basis aside from this method: 









This Is the Easiest Way to Search Facebook Marketplace Nationwide Right Now


There's no official way to do a nationwide search on Facebook Marketplace. This method is the next best thing.




www.roadandtrack.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Rare to see a 20th anymore.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> idk if I buy that thing only has 44k miles, I mean, it's definitely possible, but given the odometer only has 5 digits.... also they couldn't have bothered to even clean the thing? lol. I like the close up shot of the shift knob that has about an inch thick of sand on it...


Looks like it was flat towed with that pair of brackets on the front bumper.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Looks like it was flat towed with that pair of brackets on the front bumper.


would the mileage not go up if it was flat towed behind a RV?


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Decided to peruse nationwide RX7 listings...

...*The Mazzei Formula RX7 is for sale?!?!?!?!*
If you guys aren't familiar with this car, the owner has a YT channel and its been featured in a bunch of places. Big turbo 4 rotor, functional aero, actually sees track use, etc.
1993 Mazda RX-7 Mazzei Formula Seven | eBay


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> would the mileage not go up if it was flat towed behind a RV?


Assuming they didn't disconnect the speedo, it should. But how much RVing might have been done with it? And it is likely not been a daily driver either as a CJ5 isn't a particularly fun vehicle to drive lots of miles day in and day out. So it is possible that the mileage is true.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

joedubbs said:


> Mk3 tdi near me, no mention of condition but looks clean in these pics. I had a 97 glx that I really enjoyed
> 1998 VW Jetta TDI - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> 
> 
> ...


I was just up in Elmira for work a couple weeks ago. Never been there before but should have been looking for cars!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Assuming they didn't disconnect the speedo, it should. But how much RVing might have been done with it? And it is likely not been a daily driver either as a CJ5 isn't a particularly fun vehicle to drive lots of miles day in and day out. So it is possible that the mileage is true.


Even in neutral?

Never mind I forgot that the gearbox bits still spin


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> Half of a 1957 VW Bus for only $39500
> 
> View attachment 82127
> 
> ...


I'll raise your half-Combi with a half-Omni. GLH 








1985 Dodge Shadow ES Hatchback 2D


This 1985 Dodge Omni GLH Turbo started life as a Santa Fe Blue car with a dark blue interior. It was acquired by the current seller in August of 1998 and has been the owner’s summer daily driver...




www.facebook.com


































Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

1991 Golf Diesel - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Those look like Corrado G60 seats. I wonder what else has been changed ?

Sent from Ingenuity on Mars yo! using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> Those look like Corrado G60 seats. I wonder what else has been changed ?
> 
> Sent from Ingenuity on Mars yo! using Tapatalk


Seemingly everything


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

bronson75 said:


> I'll raise your half-Combi with a half-Omni. GLH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dollar store Delta S4.


----------



## tvd425 (Jun 4, 2011)

2 door Volvo 240:








1980 VOLVO 240 / 242 RARE 2 Door! - cars & trucks - by owner -...


only 1700 2 doors were made, the volvo 240 was produced for 19 years. was my daily driver for 5 years and then the wiring harness started to disintgerate. this was a common problem with the volvos...



sandiego.craigslist.org




'


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice looking Acura Legend v6 5spd
1988 Acura Legend - 5 Speed Manual - California Car - cars & trucks...









85 vanagon for a decent price if it's not too bad underneath, has others for sale as well
1985 VW Vanagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















2004 celica gt with 95k, not bad :shrugs:
2004 toyota celica - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









$22k for low mileage r32 turbo, seller prob would take a decent cash offer
Volkswagen R32 Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









nice 944 for $6000
1985 Porsche 944 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









4 grand with air ride 1.8t, no ebay lights on this one ha. 
2002 Audi Avant B6 wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









always liked these
1969 Dodge A 100 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

These hyper-tacky 1930s car reproductions usually have a really obvious base car, but this one seems to have fully custom bodywork. I'm guessing it's a fiberglass body on a domestic chassis.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow...quite the posting...









1998 Volvo S70 -- Volvo Collectors, Volvo Club - cars & trucks - by...


1998 Volvo S70 2.4 4 Door. ---- Dark Blue w/ tan Leather Interior. 5 cyl. 2.4 (non-turbo) Automatic Transmission -- with Winter Package. Sport, Economy, Winter mode. Premium Sound System. --GARAGED...



boston.craigslist.org





_1998 Volvo S70 2.4 4 Door. ---- Dark Blue w/ tan Leather Interior. 5 cyl. 2.4 (non-turbo) Automatic Transmission -- with Winter Package. Sport, Economy, Winter mode. Premium Sound System. --GARAGED Year Round . Very Well maintained, No Accidents. No Dents , Many new Parts. Transmission Full Service, New Tires. New Battery , new cv Axels , new fuel pump, Fresh Castrol Oil Change, Good Exhaust, Good Brakes, -- No Smoking , No Pets . 192k miles. Older Volvo Engines were designed Like a Truck Engine to Run 400k miles. -- Reason I'm Selling is I will be in the market for a larger vehicle this Summer -- Volvo XC90 or Toyota SUV for Cross Country trips . Not in a big rush to sell. You can buy a newer volvo for about the same money - 2000 - 2021 Volvos are more complicated and have more problems , more computers, sensors, expensive failing AWD systems , expensive junk parts designed to fail, and cheep failing plastic parts. This Volvo is for someone who knows the Value of these Simple, low maintenance ,Tough Built Brick Style Volvos. They are not like More Modern Cars Loaded up w/ Computers , Sensors . AWD Systems and junk plastic parts that break down. Popular German Cars are now designed to Fail Repeatedly so The Dealerships and auto Co's Make Huge Money from selling and replacing Faulty Parts. The parts industry is a big percent of Auto companies profit margin - so you have newer Volvos (2000 and up ). and German cars with parts that are intended to fail forcing owners to waste their time , go through a lot of stress. , and pay big money for parts and labor at the dealership jacking up. profits for the auto industry. These Tough Built Brick Style Volvos are much more simple , more reliable, and take less time, stress and money to own. They Go UP In Value If They Are Garaged and Maintained. You Don't Loose Money on them. Clean MA title in hand .

** I Saved about $7500 in Excise Tax Alone in Ten Years ------ In 6.5 to 7 years You can SAVE the $4,690 (Just In ExciseTax). it Costs to Buy this Collectable Quality Volvo. -- Like getting a Free Car. Used is better than new --- AVOID Financially Devastating NEW CAR DEPRECIATION , HIGH EXCISE TAX and INTEREST on the Car Loan ------- Below I break it down -- Saved about $30,000. over ten years in New Car Depreciation plus about $7500 Excise Tax Savings, lower maintenance casts and Lower Insurance Rates $5000. ($ 3-7k ) ** = a minimum of $40,000 - $44,000. Savings. Also, No hassles and repair costs with emissions testing. Except from the dreaded yearly emissions testing. Breeze in and out of inspection every year. Thats the Short Story. -- Below is a much Expanded breakdown just for the handful of Volvo Buyers who have been looking for a really nice Garaged - 90's Volvo. -- All trolls can stop reading here and go buy a used BMW to show off and waste your time spending 10k in repair bills. --

--It needs a nice real sheepskin on drivers side ( or. leather repair ) - The Front Passenger Seat looks a lot nicer. Front seats are heated and they work. Good Factory undercoat treatment. Original factory floor mats should be replaced with good aftermarket all season mats. So, I've decided to take off about $190. to Pay for a high quality Seat covers -- Real Sheepskin Covers and new high quality, all season floor mats in the front. It will make the Interior Look Almost new and I want buyer to have that squared away. That is included.

-- Compare the Costs of a Garaged ,Well Maintained , good solid old Volvo to New Cars that are in the shop alot and cost a lot to maintain - Loaded up with Expensive junk plastic parts , $1200. computers , $3000 AWD systems etc. A household with two new cars may loose $80,000. to $100,000 over 10 years with New Car - DEPRECIATION - HIGH EXCISE TAX - INTEREST on CAR Loan , Higher Insurance rates w/ full collision etc, and end up having the house FORCLOSED on during dragged out COVID Economy ------ Smart Money Gets It ---- They Save the Money and Buy a RENTAL PROPERTY for extra Income and Equity. or make targeted investments ---- Most Americans Buy the New Shiny Thing on TV that Looses 90% of its value in 10 years -- Money out The Window.

1998 Volvo S70 *** $65.00, a year for Excise Tax -- No Depreciation -- No loan. - lower insurance rates -- low Maintenance costs. Reliable, Collectable and holds its value. ***Will probably be worth around $ 6000. in 5-6 years. *. No Depreciation on this Clean , Solid , Garaged Volvo. Older Volvos have a Very Simple Strong design. 1999 -- 2020. Cars Are Not As Durable, have more Complicated Expensive Junk and are much more Expensive to maintain compared to the Old Brick Style Volvos. ** 1998 is the last year of the simple old throttle body Engine design. What do you do when You Have to Replace your Broken AWD SYSTEM - Or expensive Computer Modules Fail-- Take out a Loan to Fix It ?? - --- REAL VOLVO COLLECTORS -- know for example , that a 1992. 240 DL. 4 door sedan in Beautiful Condition like this is worth Between $8000 - $11,000. ----- You don't see these cars for sale on CL or Anywhere ----- They're sometimes in Heated Garages with A lot of new parts , Undercoated, Buffed Paint , Engine work done -- Real Collector Cars -- The Values of These Older Brick Style Volvos go up Substantially When they get older and are Garaged, Maintained, Undercoated, Cared for. Also -- NO STRESS and Anger About Failing Emissions Tests on Yearly State Inspections. The Car is Exempt from that test. ... --Check out Youtube** -- Extreme Volvo Rallying. - 240 ,740 , S70's racing on Country Dirt roads The older Volvos were built tough - 20 - 40 year old Volvos racing on dirt roads in Sweden

Saved About $7,500 in Excise Tax Alone in Ten Years - So -- if you buy a REALLY NICE OLDER VOLVO and drive it for 7 years you save about ** $5000.** just in EXCISE TAX . Plus- No Emissions Testing and Expenses for new Computers and Sensors! Probably *SAVED $1700 - $2200 on Emissions ** , Plus ** not a lot of Overly Complicated Expensive Parts and cheep plastic parts failing.- saved about **$4000 - No Car Payment AND -**Lower Insurance rates**saved $3000 ( at least ) -- The Volvo 850's and S70's were built to last -- Very Durable , Simple, Strong Cars. Its worth it to put some money into them and take care of them. ---------So far -------- I EASILY SAVED ** $17,000 ***. in ten years with This older Volvo. = Free Car. - Plus -- If I had purchased a new $37,000. car It would have Depreciated over Ten Years and I would have lost about $30,000 on new car depreciation. Then the extra $7500 in Excise tax and Higher Insurance Rates and costs for replacing cheap parts that fail = = = = = = = == = = = = AT LEAST A $ 40,000 - $44,000. LOSS. --- It Adds up.

--- OK -- So, If you buy this Volvo and drive it for 5 years you would save at least $8,000 . in expenses vs. a new car. Plus , with a new car you would suffer 5 years *DEPRECIATION* New cars depreciate say about $2400 a year. -- (5 X 2400 = 12k). value falls like a rock. You would easily save about $20,000. in 5 years. This Volvo will hold its value and is becoming Collectable now like a nice Clean , Garaged Volvo 240. ----- Bottom line is it adds up. You can *Save $20,000. in just 5 years* by buying a Clean Garaged Volvo and take care of it so it Holds all its value. Buy a new car and you loose 20k. -- The Volvo will still be worth around $5000 -$6000 or more and. the new car will loose about $12,000. in market value over the 5 year period. ( Plus Excise Tax loss 3.5 - 4k ) Use the. $20,000 (Plus $3.5k ) you save towards a down payment on a rental property, Specific Alt Crypto Currencies or other targeted investments.

--Over 15 years old in MA *Passes Inspection Without Any need for Emissions Testing Saving Thousands of Dollars and Hassles every Year. -- The Mechanic Says "its a Good Car Keep It " Other people at the station Are Stressed out when newer car Fails Inspection due to some $1200 - $2000 Stupid Computer or Sensors. Older Volvo Engines were **designed Like a Truck Engine to Run 400k miles.* Body designed with Strong metal Cage Surrounding Passengers. -- -- To Give an Example of Savings on Parts. This Volvo straight 5 Engine Has Only One ( 1 ) Coil - The Ignition Coil - OEM Aftermarket - As low as $30.00. If you Replace Coils on BMW and most new cars -- It is 6 Coils , one for each spark plug and cost $1000 to get job done on BMW. I replaced my (1 ) Coil Myself in 15 minutes for $30.00.
BMW High pressure fuel pump goes -- $1500 to get it fixed. No Expensive High Pressure fuel Pump on this Volvo. Plain old fashioned fuel pump - doesn't fail. and not a whole bunch of computers and junk like that to fail.

--- Volvos are Driven in Sweden for 50 years. Youtube Videos of them Racing 30-40 year old Volvos See below . They don't throw them away especially in rural areas. Plenty of cheep parts and people who know the cars inside out. No big deal - change parts keep driving. Fundamentally Strong build. Think Heavy Equipment and Earth moving Machinery. -- If you Have a house and a garage you can Save Down Payment (rental property) Money by maintaining a Strong Older Volvo. You Could Also Sell it to a Collector for a profit after Driving it for 5 - 6 years if you take proper car of it.

--- The reason I bought this Volvo is I had a 7 series BMW and the Car was Too big and heavy, To many complicated things acting up. It had a Defective Cooling System Design that resulted in Engine Overheating and blowing out the water pump several times - (too much pressure in the system) . Stuck on the side of the road waiting for AAA. And a Very Expensive and Complicated Hydraulic Rear Suspension that failed. Big Headache. Now the German cars are Over- engineered and use cheep plastic parts in vital areas including Radiator - Truly designed to FAIL so you Spend TONS of money Fixing them, Not Worth It. Mercedes , BMW , AUDI all Over- engineered and have cheep parts that fail so they can make money repairing them at the dealership. I really like The BMW 335i and think its a great car but a lot of *Very expensive failing parts.*** ---Fuel Injection Failure , Electric Water pump failure, High pressure fuel pump goes, Valve Cover gaskets go, Carbon Buildup requiring expensive Intake port Work, , coils go , Engine Gaskets blow out, on and on. plus all the cheep plastic parts like on the radiator that break. Junk plastic parts.
-- thats why OLD VOLVOS Really have a place. - Save you A lot of money and all the Stress and time. Volvo = Simple and Strong. -- The Big Auto Manufacturers Tried to Take 'Right to repair' away from us and at the same time they are intentionally building cars with cheap failing parts . I don't want to give the jerks my money - forget that.

*Check out Youtube* -- Extreme Volvo Rallying---- - 



 - 240 ,740 , S70's racing on Country Dirt roads in Sweden. The Cars are built tough - 40 year old Volvos on dirt roads -- racing w/ hoped up engines and roll cages.

IF CONTACT / REPLY BUTTON GIVES ERROR - (WEBMIT AT YAHO_.CO_ ) Thanks. -- they won't let me type full e - mail so u have 2 guess.

--volvo S60.xc60, xc90, v70,xc70, wagon,740, 850, 240, bmw,335, a4,, audi, collector cars. volvo club of America
-price subject to change_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Anybody a Rusty Wallace fan and a mini fan?





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

2002 Ford F150 SVT Lightning


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

These Z4s seem like a really decent bargain these days...

2006 BMW Z4 3.0i Convertible, Manual Trans, 37k miles - $16,500


















2006 BMW Z4 3.0i Convertible - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


2006 BMW Z4 3.0i convertible for sale. It is in mint condition with only 37K miles. Leather interior. 6-speed manual stick shift. It needs nothing and you must see it to appreciate it.



nh.craigslist.org





Super clean '99 M3 Vert with 53k miles. Shame about the auto transmission $16,900


















1999 BMW M3 Convertible - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


This is a spectacular one owner 1999 M3 with only 56,200 miles. This car is 100% original including paint. It has never been smoked in and was obviously garaged and pampered. It runs and drives like...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

JUSTAGL said:


> 2002 Ford F150 SVT Lightning


Where is @burgerbob ?


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

Stromaluski said:


> Where is @burgerbob ?


Last thing I need is a second one..


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

burgerbob said:


> Last thing I need is a second one..


I highly doubt that's the _last_ thing you need. I would think syphilis would be pretty low on the list of things you need. And I'd certainly rather have a second lightning that I don't need than syphilis.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

don't see talons all that often, this is the color I remember most of them; people need to learn how to take decent photos of the cars they are trying to sell
Rare 94 Eagle talon excellent condition - cars & trucks - by owner -...









really cool Opel Manta survivor here
1975 opel Manta Original 20k miles RARE 1900 fuel injection Survivor...









I used to think these were so sweet when they came out
Rare Find, 2004 Chevy Extreme Blazer - cars & trucks - by owner -...









start a youtube channel and be a baller for $18k, 1996 Bentley
WOW... 1996 Bentley.. ONLY 72,000 original miles - cars & trucks -...









wow, a basically stock FD R1
1993 Mazda RX7 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









very cool Jeep comanche
1987 Jeep Comanche Sport Truck Pickup - cars & trucks - by owner -...









Clean alfa 164
1995 Alfa Romeo 164 LS - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









67 thunderbird with factory suicide doors
1967 Ford Thunderbird - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

There's something satisfying about a really clean, high mileage car.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





2008 Saab 9-3 2.0T - $2,495 - 230,677 miles


----------



## mrspeedmaster (Sep 23, 2019)

Not a CL find, Facebook Market place. Look at how clean this LeBaron is. On the inside. 






__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com




1991 Chrysler LeBaron · Convertible 2D


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Holy Manta!!!!! Whoa!


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

It would be a shame if that LeBaron didn't end up at Radwood in San Mateo this year.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Something tasty








RARE 1995 Audi UrS6 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Quattro with Audi's legendary 5-cylinder turbo; very low miles, well-maintained and in excellent condition. Originally sold in 1995 in Portland, OR. A total of 930 were sold in the USA in 1995. The...



sfbay.craigslist.org





And something totally bat**** crazy. This thing has almost 100K miles and they want $32K for it. No way can this really be market value can it?








►2013 TOYOTA TACOMA 4X4 TRD 6-SPEED E-LOCKER ONE OWNER W/...


2013 TOYOTA TACOMA 4X4 TRD DOUBLE CAB 5 FT 4.0L V6 6-SPEED MANUAL E-LOCKER A-TRACULTRA-RARE 6-SPEED 4X4 TRD W/ E-LOCKER/A-TRAC ONLY 92K MILES- ONE OWNER CLEAN CARFAX THE UNICORN OF TACOMA'S! - ONE...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> It would be a shame if that LeBaron didn't end up at Radwood in San Mateo this year.


I've never seen white leather that clean on a used car.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

chucchinchilla said:


> And something totally bat**** crazy. This thing has almost 100K miles and they want $32K for it. No way can this really be market value can it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 2013 Tacoma with almost 90k on it. It's the Limited model but auto and 2WD. For fun a couple weeks ago, I checked what Carmax would give me for it and their offer was $18k. I figure I could do a little better trying to sell it myself. If you add the 4x4 and manuel transmission, I do think this one is worth a bit more, but am hoping they transposed the numbers in the price and are really expecting $23k and not $32k.

The clutch pedal is super rare so who knows. It looks to be in great shape and I even feel that color is rare. That's a unicorn Taco indeed so who knows. Used car prices are crazy right now. As crazy as it seems, $32k is probably a good starting point for that truck.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Couple toyotas 
A nice condition gts action package, though they're asking way too much money for a car with 150k miles. 









Rare 2004 Toyoya Celica GT-S one owner mature girl driver - cars &...


I have a beautiful 2004 Toyota Celica GT-S for sale. (Very rare) This car is in excellent condition. Beautiful Japanese car, 6 speed! Manual transmission, FAST CAR And very reliable. The body is in...



phoenix.craigslist.org













And this questionably modded matrix xrs: still a nice buy at $4300 if you can stomach the paintjob










Sporty Fun 2003 Toyota Matrix XRS 6 speed clean title - cars &...


Sporty Fun 2003 Toyota Matrix XRS (XZTREME Rally Sports edition). Looks and feels almost new. New clutch, new suspension, new paint. One owner before me. Everything is in top condition. Very solid....



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

whew that URS6 is nice


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Matt said:


> I have a 2013 Tacoma with almost 90k on it. It's the Limited model but auto and 2WD. For fun a couple weeks ago, I checked what Carmax would give me for it and their offer was $18k. I figure I could do a little better trying to sell it myself. If you add the 4x4 and manuel transmission, I do think this one is worth a bit more, but am hoping they transposed the numbers in the price and are really expecting $23k and not $32k.
> 
> The clutch pedal is super rare so who knows. It looks to be in great shape and I even feel that color is rare. That's a unicorn Taco indeed so who knows. Used car prices are crazy right now. As crazy as it seems, $32k is probably a good starting point for that truck.


eh, I disagree. You can get a BRAND NEW 2021 Tacoma TRD sport with 3.5l v6, 4wd, and a 6 speed manual for 35k. Provided you can find one in stock. Seems like there are plentyi n stock local to me, too, all of them are about 37-40k though. I'd definitely pay the extra $ though, the warranty and the fact its brand new is definitely worth that to me. I don't know Tacoma's too well but I don't think there is anything really too special about that one in particular. Maybe if it was an actual rare edition like the TRD x-runner, TRD pro, TRD extreme or something like that.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

elite.mafia said:


> eh, I disagree. You can get a BRAND NEW 2021 Tacoma TRD sport with 3.5l v6, 4wd, and a 6 speed manual for 35k. Provided you can find one in stock. Seems like there are plentyi n stock local to me, too, all of them are about 37-40k though. I'd definitely pay the extra $ though, the warranty and the fact its brand new is definitely worth that to me. I don't know Tacoma's too well but I don't think there is anything really too special about that one in particular. Maybe if it was an actual rare edition like the TRD x-runner, TRD pro, TRD extreme or something like that.


I'm shaking my fist at you for causing me to go build my current truck on Toyota.com, with 4X4 and realizing with an average down payment and guess at my trade in value, the monthly payment is cheap!


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Matt said:


> I'm shaking my fist at you for causing me to go build my current truck on Toyota.com, with 4X4 and realizing with an average down payment and guess at my trade in value, the monthly payment is cheap!


do itttttttttttt


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Reasonably clean, two owner '86 Toyota MR2 - $5,000


















1986 Toyota MR2 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1986 Toyota MR2 MkI AW-11. Second owner have owned for 15 years. Garaged every winter. Very close to original. Put 15" alloy wheels on. Still have originals wheels need sandblast and paint. 152000...



nh.craigslist.org





1992 500SL - $8,000


















Mercedes Benz Estate Sale - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


I have (3) very good condition Mercedes Benz beauties! I am thing out the heard from (3) down to two or one. The ones on under consideration are: 2004 S-Class 500 Flagship - 114,000 miles. Updating...



nh.craigslist.org





2010 Mini Clubman S - $6,500 

Super clean car and I'd be tempted if not for all the horror stories I have read in here about Minis.


















Very Cool 2010 MINI Clubman S Manual - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Awesome Little MINI, Super fun to drive, Rare color, Manual Transmission. Heated leather Seats, Navigation, Turbo. Wood steering wheel and shifter premium speakers and much more. Just had oil filter...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> Reasonably clean, two owner '86 Toyota MR2 - $5,000
> 
> View attachment 84895
> 
> ...


That's one of the cleanest Mr2's I've seen for sale in a while, and at a reasonable price too... too bad this is the n/a, ridiculously underpowered version. They are a hoot to drive though.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I assume these 2 door manual 240s are rare now.






Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I know nothing about recent BMWs but this seems like a nice combo. Impressive list of spares...

2010 BMW 135i Coupe Manual N55 PS2 LSD - $25,000


















BMW 135i Coupe Manual N55 PS2 LSD - cars & trucks - by owner -...


2011 BMW 135i M Sport N55 89,000 miles 6 Speed manual Transmission Black with Coral Red interior iDrive HK sound system Manual seats (more head/helmet room) Cold weather package Pure Stage 2 turbo...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com










Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

UncleJB said:


> I know nothing about recent BMWs but this seems like a nice combo. Impressive list of spares...
> 
> 2010 BMW 135i Coupe Manual N55 PS2 LSD - $25,000
> 
> ...


Very well sorted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться
> 
> 
> Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.
> ...


Wow that Rabbit!! 💘


----------



## GotToddIntrouble (Aug 5, 2006)

08/01 VW GTI for sale - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Brand New Timing belt / water pump Lighted flywheel and newer clutch Oversized turbo Bigger injections Air intake ECU tune and way more extras $6500. In recipes Has always been a commuter never a...



seattle.craigslist.org






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

A lot of Rad for the price:






Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

Numbersix said:


> A lot of Rad for the price:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My OG screen name and personality is lusting over this...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Numbersix said:


> A lot of Rad for the price:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, do want!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Numbersix said:


> A lot of Rad for the price:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Messaged the Rabbit seller, I'm local..ish.



BRealistic said:


> Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться
> 
> 
> Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

.


CostcoPizza said:


> Messaged the Rabbit seller, I'm local..ish.


That car is surprisingly stock and complete.
Even has the dog dish hub caps.
Horn button is even in the back seat.
Sitting in some elderly person's well ventilated garage or carport for a long time to get here in that shape and miles?


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think this is cool. 









Parting: 1989-1994 Subaru Legacy Turbo - auto parts - by owner -...


Parting out a 1991 Subaru Legacy (or will sell whole). Car was overheated over 15 years ago, and has not seen the road since. It does still start and will move, although it appears the motor needs...



portland.craigslist.org


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I think this is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very few people know that engine was built very well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

ENV² said:


> Very few people know that engine was built very well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really wish I had a way and a reason to make it happen. I have zero need or room but it seems like a cheap investment for a weirdo like me to enjoy.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Decent deal on a Westfalia that looks fairly clean

1990 Vanagon - $13,000


















VW Westphalia Weekender Camper - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1990 Volkswagen Weekender Camper Van; Body and engine in great condition. My beloved Veronica Lace is ready for a new adventure with you!!!! No rust on this girl Garaged her whole life, in CA until...



westernmass.craigslist.org


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

This is delightful.



> *1981 Volkswagen sirocco
> $9,500*
> 
> Super clean rust free example of MK 1 scirocco has one repaint on all original body panels original interior Motor has ABA Bottom end with 1.8 head full coil over adjustable shocks swaybars front & back wheels are rare German made. Vestatecs ￼nice driver








Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

r_fostoria said:


> This is delightful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loooooooooorddddy! So much want....


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh snap!  That color is excellent.


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

If I didn't have all 3 garage slots filled up, I'd fly down and buy this thing immediately. Someone here should grab it.





__





Autotrader - page unavailable






www.autotrader.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

rudyr said:


> If I didn't have all 3 garage slots filled up, I'd fly down and buy this thing immediately. Someone here should grab it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japanese K car?


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Still available!

I've never owned a MK1 or really anything older than a B5 in VW land. What's the hive say? Easy to work on (I assume)? Fun to own?














BRealistic said:


> That car is surprisingly stock and complete.
> Even has the dog dish hub caps.
> Horn button is even in the back seat.
> Sitting in some elderly person's well ventilated garage or carport for a long time to get here in that shape and miles?


Per seller only a rust spot starting on the hatch, so It has to be.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> Still available!
> 
> I've never owned a MK1 or really anything older than a B5 in VW land. What's the hive say? Easy to work on (I assume)? Fun to own?
> 
> ...


Yes and yes. I would go for it. They are a lot of fun and that one looks like a great example. If that is actual mileage that motor should last a long time.

Working on them is fun and chasing parts is mostly fun. There are a ton of resources out there.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

CostcoPizza said:


> I've never owned a MK1 or really anything older than a B5 in VW land. What's the hive say? Easy to work on (I assume)? Fun to own?


Easy to work on, parts are cheap and MK1s are fun to drive. Bone stock they are dreadfully slow, but that is an easy fix.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Good to hear! Tentatively going to try and see it Saturday. Any must check items other than rust?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I'd say rust is the biggest one from my experience. Check around the windshield frame for rust/bubbles along the lower gasket. 

Otherwise there really isn't much to them. I think that is a 1.7L if it is gas. A techtonics tuning cat back should be planned on just for the fun noises.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Gosh how I have the urge to buy this just to unpimp ze auto








Clean title BMW E46 M3 6spd manual LSB - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Hey Cl, I’m posting my 6spd LSB because I’ve seen a few sell in California this year for upwards of $30k, meaning I’m firm on price. I don’t mind keeping the car as it’s my fun and reliable daily...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

r_fostoria said:


> This is delightful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paging @Iroczgirl 

Man it has all the correct mods.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This is really cool...

1994 Toyota Land Cruiser Prado - $26,000




































1994 Toyota Land Cruiser Prado JDM RHD Import - cars & trucks - by...


1994 Toyota Land Cruiser Prado 1KZ Turbo Diesel Automatic 302,000KM ~ 187600 Miles Very clean rust free Prado. Timing belt just replaced! Financing is available for qualified buyers. We do take...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

'17 Golf R DSG - 45k miles - $32,600


















VW GOLF R - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


VW GOLF R 2017 45,500 Miles. DSG Transmission, with all available options. Lime Stone exterior color, 19” wheels. GIAC Software management with matching DSG Tune. Original owner and clean title in...



boston.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

vortex Classifieds find.

2004 R32 DBP - 150k miles - $10,000 








(Sold) FS 2004 R32 DBP $10,000


2004 DBP R32 - 152k miles $10,000 Located in Fort Collins, CO I love this car, but I’m just not driving it much and I’m starting to feel guilty that it’s not getting used. I’ve been the only owner. It’s mostly stock with a the cloth interior. It’s rolling on 17” Nokian WR tires (I changed out...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> vortex Classifieds find.
> 
> 2004 R32 DBP - 150k miles - $10,000
> 
> ...


That should sell quick at that price.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

dviking mk2 said:


> That should sell quick at that price.


Amazed it hasn't already to be honest.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Do you think this is legit?!


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

No (or one hell of a bargin)


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Japanese K car?


That '83 model gets the DOHC 2.8L straight-6, good for 143HP along with the independent rear suspension and 4-wheel disc brakes. For the era, those were pretty serious specs. For perspective, you had to step up all the way to the 325i to get a 3-series with more HP.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> Still available!
> 
> I've never owned a MK1 or really anything older than a B5 in VW land. What's the hive say? Easy to work on (I assume)? Fun to own?
> 
> ...


So are you going tomorrow? 🍿


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Strange Mud said:


> No (or one hell of a bargin)


Second the no vote


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Love to see this saved, but ooof...

1989 VW Jetta GLI Helios in tough shape - $2500



























1989 Volkswagen Jetta GLI 16V, Helios - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Sadly, I have to sell my 1989 VW Jetta GLI 16V Wolfsburg Edition Jetta project. The color is Helios Blue and they only made 1500 of them. It has the unique striped Recaro seats, blue carpets and...



baltimore.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This is kind of neat - 1969 Karmann Ghia Converted to Electric - $19,000



























1969 Volkswagen Karmann Ghia EV Conversion - cars & trucks - by...


Join the auction over on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/363363667699 This 1969 Volkswagen Karmann Ghia was refurbished under previous ownership. We purchased it in 2019 and converted it into an...



washingtondc.craigslist.org


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

$8K barnfind anyone?








Jaguar, E Type - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Jaguar, E Type, 1970 Unfortunately, we don't know the millage and don't have a good picture to display. Anyone who is interested in them can contact us.



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> Love to see this saved, but ooof...
> 
> 1989 VW Jetta GLI Helios in tough shape - $2500
> 
> ...


Damn I remember when 2,500 bought you a clean one


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Damn I remember when 2,500 bought you a clean one


Yeah, those days sadly are long gone.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

This is kinda cool.

1996 Jeep Cherokee $7000









1996 Jeep Cherokee - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Hi I am posting my jeep Cherokee 1996 My dad bought at the dealership brand new It was a special ordered jeep That the guy never picked up So at the time my dad was looking for a jeep and he seen...



chicago.craigslist.org


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> This is kinda cool.
> 
> 1996 Jeep Cherokee $7000
> 
> ...


The description for this is very interesting, anyone know if this is true? I am fairly sure this is a custom job.... also why does it look slammed and look like it's on rims of a Dodge pickup?



> Hi I am posting my jeep Cherokee 1996 My dad bought at the dealership brand new It was a special ordered jeep That the guy never picked up So at the time my dad was looking for a jeep and he seen this one In the show room floor This jeep has been with us since brand new It is a very special jeep I have looked everywhere for one And I cannot put a price on it I’ve been on jeep forms and ones that are done go around 17 to 18k They called is the unicorn of jeeps They were kind of like concepts Jeep’s We have been doing research for one year And there is not another one in the world for sale I know this sounds weird it’s just a jeep Cherokee If you’re interested please let me know


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> The description for this is very interesting, anyone know if this is true? I am fairly sure this is a custom job.... also why does it look slammed and look like it's on rims of a Dodge pickup?


That's been to a conversion shop for that high roof job.
The inside is done exactly like how shops did raised roof conversion vans.
Odd choice for a Cherokee imo and those are rather small inside.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^ While looking for a high top van interior....I found this oddball.
These conversion companies used to proudly add a badge for their work.
Not sure when that stopped.
FWIW- a friend had a 90s Dodge van conversion (wheelchair lift van for him to drive) and you couldn't get replacement windows. Had to be special made and was expensive.









1969 Dodge A108 Van | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1969 Dodge A108 Van at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

For the Star Trek fans out there.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> ^ While looking for a high top van interior....I found this oddball.
> These conversion companies used to proudly add a badge for their work.
> Not sure when that stopped.
> FWIW- a friend had a 90s Dodge van conversion (wheelchair lift van for him to drive) and you couldn't get replacement windows. Had to be special made and was expensive.
> ...


Our (retired) neighbors had one of these when I was a kid. It’d make for an interesting Vanagon alternative with a more modern motor, HVAC, and suspension/brakes.


----------



## VADER* (May 26, 2018)

Battle star Galactica


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Season 4 of Lost In Space. "Danger to the manifold Will Robinson!!!"


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> For the Star Trek fans out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





VADER* said:


> Battle star Galactica


Yeah - what he said. Loved that show as a kid.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

2006 Volvo S60R / Manual - $4200


















2006 Volvo S60R - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


The car is Sonic Blue with Nordkap leather interior. There are only 50 2006 S60Rs in the US with this color package and a standard transmission. M66 6 speed. Has new front 4C suspension with Eibach...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

When was the last time you saw one of these? 

1981 Citation X-11 with a 4 speed manual - $9600


















1981 citation X 11 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Looking to sell my 1981 Chevrolet citation X 11. original Rust free Texas car. This car is all factory original with one repaint that is perfect. 2.8 V6 60° with a four-speed manual transmission all...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VADER* said:


> Battle star Galactica





UncleJB said:


> Yeah - what he said. Loved that show as a kid.


That was a joke BTW.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> When was the last time you saw one of these?
> 
> 1981 Citation X-11 with a 4 speed manual - $9600
> 
> ...


$9600? For one of the absolute worst GM cars ever made? Good luck, to the optimistic guy selling it, and the poor bastard that buys it at any price... 

Disclaimer: Neighbor had one, plus we knew others who owned the normal variant, and they were ALL crap. I have never ever met anyone who owned a Citation of any flavor who was pleased with it after a few months of experience with the crappiest car ever from General Motors. And I'm including the Chevette in that group...


----------



## ldmf (Dec 29, 2017)

1995 Volvo 480 Turbo for sale

Never heard of a Volvo 480 Turbo Celebration Phase II, but now I am curious


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sure, all my friends and neighbors can afford a $1.1M Ford GT so I'll just throw it on FB






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

$800, worth saving?
1984 Volkswagen Rabbit Diesel - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

ldmf said:


> 1995 Volvo 480 Turbo for sale
> 
> Never heard of a Volvo 480 Turbo Celebration Phase II, but now I am curious


That thing is radtastic!

More pix on their site:


https://www.carcaveusa.com/inventory/volvo/480%20turbo/592949/



Was looking there the other day because I saw them advertising a '77 RS2000 Escort and I had to see more of it.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> So are you going tomorrow? 🍿


Had C&C in the morning and then couldn't find a willing accomplice for the 8hr round trip. Trying again!


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

ldmf said:


> 1995 Volvo 480 Turbo for sale
> 
> Never heard of a Volvo 480 Turbo Celebration Phase II, but now I am curious


$26,980?!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> Had C&C in the morning and then couldn't find a willing accomplice for the 8hr round trip. Trying again!


Nice!


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

GolfTango said:


> $26,980?!


The rear wiper doesn't park, or it would be more... 

That's the exact same thought I had. Rare, sure... Fun, quirky (those door locks!), absolutely. Impressing crawling insects with the Volvo grille? Indubitably. But twenty seven stacks? Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

That seller has some really interesting stuff on their home site.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Seabird said:


> That seller has some really interesting stuff on their home site.


Sure do. M5 Touring? Yes please.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Somebody want this creampuff?
110k mile 02 I35...looks mint.









Infinity I35 luxury sedan - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Beautiful cream color 6 cylinder One owner, kept in garage Leather seats Sun roof Runs great Bought a new one.



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

(2) Jeep Cherokee 4.0L


























One 1996 to drive. One 1997 for parts.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

surprisingly clean B4 TDI wagon
1996 Passat wagon tdi - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















and what looks to be a clean white wolfsburgh mk3 jetta, might be worth saving for someone 
1998 Volkswagen Jetta Wolfsburg Edition - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Damn. I haven't seen one of _those _Passats in forever.
And it usually was a TDI.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Passat looks amazing for 300k miles!!!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Update: 1987 Honda Civic wagon rare 6spd Realtime 4wd 33k miles -...


Note: 1st showing available Monday and Tuesday the 26th and 27th after 7pm due to being understaffed thank you. *Absolutely in amazing original condition. Please do your due diligence, this is a...



seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Войдите на Facebook
> 
> 
> Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.
> ...


Was excited to see a 1990 Subaru Legacy LS Wagon. Was disappointed it didn’t actually have an LS motor. Still pretty rare to find one that clean. 

My fantasy is to own a nice second generation Legacy GT-B step-roof wagon in Cashmere Yellow with a bunch of period correct tuner parts.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

I love B3 and B4 Passats… Buddy of mine in college (late 90s/early 00s) had a 1991 16V sedan in what I'm assuming was Tornado Red. Man that thing was awesome.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Update: 1987 Honda Civic wagon rare 6spd Realtime 4wd 33k miles -...
> 
> 
> Note: 1st showing available Monday and Tuesday the 26th and 27th after 7pm due to being understaffed thank you. *Absolutely in amazing original condition. Please do your due diligence, this is a...
> ...



I guess "SL" meant super low?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

SL means Slow which that civic wagon especially is


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

__





Facebook လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူများနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီး မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို့ လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





1991 Volkswagen Jetta WOLFSBURG
$1,000

Driven 114,260 miles

Exterior color: Blue · Interior color: Blue

VIN: WVWRG21G0MW220025

Fuel type: Other

Runs and drive's great! Strong engine and transmission..This car is highway ready no questions asked. Comes with a clean title in hand.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

r_fostoria said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that Jetta is as clean underneath as the rest of the body that's a hell of a deal!


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

dviking mk2 said:


> If that Jetta is as clean underneath as the rest of the body that's a hell of a deal!


There is zero chance this ad is legit…click through to the dealership website and all of their vehicles have insanely low prices listed.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Numbersix said:


> There is zero chance this ad is legit…click through to the dealership website and all of their vehicles have insanely low prices listed.


Yeah that is weird. I wonder if those prices are assuming a down payment of $5000 or something. I actually added the Jetta to my "Cart" and it took me to a page to pay using Google pay. 🤔


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> Yeah that is weird. I wonder if those prices are assuming a down payment of $5000 or something. I actually added the Jetta to my "Cart" and it took me to a page to pay using Google pay. 🤔


Went to the dealers web site as well. All the cars seem to have one of three descriptions. 

I wish it was legit...I would drive up right now and get this: 2003 Ford Focus | 109 Auto Sales


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Numbersix said:


> There is zero chance this ad is legit…click through to the dealership website and all of their vehicles have insanely low prices listed.


Probably the "That amount DOWN" bait and switch scam.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

BryanH said:


> Went to the dealers web site as well. All the cars seem to have one of three descriptions.
> 
> I wish it was legit...I would drive up right now and get this: 2003 Ford Focus | 109 Auto Sales


Best part is it lets you add 'Quantity.' At the price that Focus is listed, I'll take 3 please!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This poor guy just left a LOT of money on the table. Hopefully it went to a good new home.









For Sale:


SOLD




www.vwvortex.com














Guess I won't sleep on the MK2 classifieds anymore. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

really nice 16v scirocco
1988 VW Scirocco 16v - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...

















clean diesel jetta coupe for $4500
1991 Jetta coupe Diesel - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















cheap and decent looking mk3 jetta, kinda funny a mk3 is already eligible for historic tags
Volkswagen Jetta 5 speed (historic tag eligible) - cars & trucks -...









89 gti 16v for three grand
1989 VW GTI 16v - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









low mileage nice 944 for $8500
1984 Porsche 944 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1984 Chevy G20 6.2 Diesel 95k Original Miles - $12,000 (Huntington Beach)*









1984 Chevy G20 6.2 Diesel 95k Original Miles - cars & trucks - by...


Hello, up for sale is my rare and beautiful 1984 Chevy G20 Conversion Van that features an original 6.2L Diesel engine with only 95k ORIGINAL MILES. The van runs and drives absolutely perfect you...



orangecounty.craigslist.org


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> This poor guy just left a LOT of money on the table. Hopefully it went to a good new home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_HOLY CRAP!_

$1,900?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

The 80s Volkswagen Finds Thread


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

stiggy-pug said:


> _HOLY CRAP!_
> 
> $1,900?


Yep. Guy from on here snatched it up and did a video on IG showing it. Seller seemed like a really great guy that just wanted to see it go to a good home. The interior was soooo clean too. I can't wait to see him clean it up.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I've seen that Scirocco before...or at least it looks familiar. Someone on the Vortex?


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

2002 Mustang GT Convertible Best of Show Winner - cars & trucks - by...
A few questions:
What shows could this be winning?
Could the description be more vague?
Why in the f would you post pictures of your computer screen instead of posting the picture from your computer???
I can't tell if this is a scam or unadulterated incompetence


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

beefjerky said:


> 2002 Mustang GT Convertible Best of Show Winner - cars & trucks - by...
> A few questions:
> What shows could this be winning?
> Could the description be more vague?
> ...


Stupid is as stupid does...


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

beefjerky said:


> 2002 Mustang GT Convertible Best of Show Winner - cars & trucks - by...
> A few questions:
> What shows could this be winning?
> Could the description be more vague?
> ...


Perhaps @burgerbob can give us some insight into the psyche of a Mustang owner.


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

x(why)z said:


> Perhaps @burgerbob can give us some insight into the psyche of a Mustang owner.


Yes, the elusive golden grille fading ghost pony sticker Mustang with the speedster cover. This car is famous for it's extensive and professional modifications. So elusive you can't even get pictures of it most of the time. If you could see it, you would appreciate it. But since you can't, you wouldn't be able to appreciate it. haterz.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Now that I've entered the mind of a mustang owner, I'd very much like to leave


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

maybe his "best of show" award means he was able to leave the show without wrecking it. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Could be 1/1 color in the U.S., $5-7k recent maintenance work. 

Ya gotta love green. Someone give me a reason to go check this out for you.









2005 Porsche Boxster S (IMS, 6 Speed) - cars & trucks - by owner -...


I am listing my 2005 Porsche Boxster S. Most recent service includes a full tune up (spark plugs, all filters, oil change) and new shifter cables installed (numeric). Tires are less than one year...



seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

FOR SALE or TRADE!!!!! 2005 Chrysler PT Cruiser TURBO Convertible...


Title in Hand. This Car has been on TV as well!!!!! 📺 Hello. 👋 I'm Posting this primarily as a Test, just to see if anyone is really Interested, especially since Summer is coming, but this here is...



pittsburgh.craigslist.org




TLDR; incredible. 








Title in Hand. This Car has been on TV as well!!!!! 📺 Hello. 👋 I'm Posting this primarily as a Test, just to see if anyone is really Interested, especially since Summer is coming, but this here is my late 2005 Chrysler PT Cruiser TURBO Convertible HOT ROD, Named CHRISTINE as you can see and I have had her going on 14 YEARS now. Yup, I have had her almost 14 Years as of now and that's one of the reasons why I am letting her go, that and I just don't Drive her anymore, in fact, CHRISTINE has been In and Out of Storage since 2015!!!!! I've Moved 3 times since then and have Bought other Cars since also, so that's why and that's also why she isn't Inspected. Currently I have a 1955 Plymouth Savoy that I am doing a Driver Restoration on and I also Own one of the Original 1982 Knight Rider KITT Cars, but Poor KITT needs an Engine and Transmission Swap, so that's what I am Working on currently. Yeah, so, I just don't have time for CHRISTINE anymore and many of my PT Buddies have Passed Away Sadly and what with the 55 Plymouth, I'm ready to move on to something else. CHRISTINE has Won over 100 Trophies, including TWO 6-Foot Tall Trophies from the Dublin Show in Ohio. She comes with LOTS of Toy PT Cruisers and a PT Cruiser Blanket and other little things. CHRISTINE comes with CHROME 18 Inch Wheels and BRAND NEW Tires that have not yet been Installed, but you can get them Installed just down the Street from my House. You also get BRAND NEW Black and Clear Headlights in the Box. And also a BRAND NEW Freshly Painted Fiberglass Rear Bumper Roll Pan!!!!! You get other things with the Car also. She NEEDS to be Washed and Detailed, because I don't have time to do so, so she's Dirty, BUT there is absolutely 100% NO RUST WHATSOEVER!!!!! The Vinyl Ghost Flames and CHROME Trim are Peeling and need to be Removed, but otherwise, the Paint just needs a good Waxing. The Interior needs Vacuuming, but looks NEW otherwise. There's a Pioneer DVD GPS Stereo System. Custom Made Gauges with Flames and Custom LED Lighting. The Interior is NOT Stock, let's just put it that way, lol. There's just too much to List, this isn't a Normal PT Cruiser. Heck, nobody ever believes that this is a PT Cruiser even, lol. The Front End is a One Off PROTOTYPE, so the Fit isn't the best, but it's DIFFERENT and UNIQUE. The Engine is basically a RACE CAR ENGINE, lol!!!!! It's a Heavily Modified SRT-4 TURBO Engine with a Custom Tuned MOPAR Stage 2 PCM. Straight Piped Exhaust, Hard Pipes for the TURBO and Intercooler, SOLID Dog Bone Motor Mounts, YOU NAME IT!!!!! Needless to say, CHRISTINE is LOUD and the Blow Off Valve for the TURBO has given people Heart Attacks, lol!!! Some of the Wiring and Fuel Lines have been Replaced because of Mice as you can imagine. She currently has a Check Engine Light for Codes that make absolutely no sense whatsoever, even the Dealership can't find anything Wrong, but they aren't for anything Major whatsoever and I can show you what they are with my Scanner. CHRISTINE is EMISSIONS EXEMPT, so you don't have to Worry about that anyway. I don't know really what else to say, except to look at the Pictures and ask Questions. OH and this is a VERY FAST Car, lol, you can Run this Car up and down the Track all Day long and Drive Home afterwards, AGAIN, this is NOT a Normal PT Cruiser!!!!! And EVERYTHING WORKS, Convertible Top, Air Conditioning, ALL Power Options, EVERYTHING Works!!!!! She just needs a little TLC, that's all really. I have the Price at $10,000, because I really don't know what to ask for this Car, especially with everything that goes along with CHRISTINE, so I'll take Serious Offers, but also, I'm going by what Hagerty suggested to me as a starting Price. I'm also Interested in Trades, like Classic Cars and Trucks, a VW Camper Bus Van, maybe an RV, like an RV from the 80's, because I've actually been thinking about getting an RV, so let me know what you have!!! I also like 1990 Ford Probes, 1980 Ford Thunderbirds, Chrysler New Yorkers, Chrysler Lebaron Convertibles, Chrysler Sebrings and just Classic Cars in general. SERIOUS OFFERS ONLY, because I have been told about people Spamming on here and I just don't have time for that!!!!! Anyway, again, give me an Offer if you are Interested in CHRISTINE, or if you want to Trade for a Classic Car or RV or something, let me know and send me Pictures of what you have, THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!!!!!!! 😁 Have a Wonderful Day or Night and Stay Safe!!!!! 🤗 I wanna repeat that this Car comes with 4 BRAND NEW 18 Inch Tires, BRAND NEW Headlights, a Freshly Painted Fiberglass Rear Bumper, NEW Turbo Timer, the Original Factory Boot for the Convertible Top, an Extra Set of Factory Wheels and Tires if you like and just a bunch of other little stuff!!!!!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

UGH my eyes!!!!


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

A+ for effort, and I did feel a little bad when he said all his PT buddies died. But the question remains, where are they winning these trophies? The same shows where they're competing with mid 90s Malibus with andysautosport projector headlights?


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

The same ones where professionally modified mustangs with cool stickers win 😆


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Numbersix said:


> Could be 1/1 color in the U.S., $5-7k recent maintenance work.
> 
> Ya gotta love green. Someone give me a reason to go check this out for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you for solidifying my opinion that dark green is a fantastically underrated interior color and should be more common. That looks ace.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

2006 Mazda RX8 6.2L LS3 - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


Over 25k in last 2 years spent on this car. 6.2L LS3 Tremic 6spd. Adjustable coil over all 4 wheels, headers, leather interior. Trades? make offer? Four 0six two 5 3 four five 6 five. 15,000 miles...



kalispell.craigslist.org





Over 25k in last 2 years spent on this car. 6.2L LS3 Tremic 6spd. Adjustable coil over all 4 wheels, headers, leather interior. Trades? make offer? Four 0six two 5 3 four five 6 five. 15,000 miles on motor.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancap (Dec 25, 2020)

Mazda Miata 1991 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1991 British Racing Green Limited Edition very reliable car, all the items listed have been replaced/repaired in the last 3-5 years. Robbins Soft Top Clutch, clutch slave cylinder radiator timing...



huntsville.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

2009 Rabbit 2.5l with 60k miles. If my daughter was old enough to drive I would be all over this. 



https://images.craigslist.org/00K0K_biZ7vDhR6Jiz_0CI0t2_600x450.jpg











2009 Volkwagen Rabbit 2 door, 2.5 , 5 speed manual, 60k miles - cars...


For Sale 2009 vw Rabbit, has a 2.5 liter 5 cylinder engine with a 5 speed manual transmission. Car is bone stock, 60,715 miles, runs and drives fantastic. 2.5 engine has plenty of pep with 170hp,...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

A brand new car find-o'-the-day:



https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/832740068/overview/


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

r_fostoria said:


> A brand new car find-o'-the-day:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/832740068/overview/


I rather like it. I'm guessing it's wrapped?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Stromaluski said:


> I rather like it. I'm guessing it's wrapped?


It looks like a wrap job over a white car.


----------



## Colty_CM (Jun 17, 2018)

r_fostoria said:


> A brand new car find-o'-the-day:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/832740068/overview/


This is at a dealership near me. I wish it had been done on a GTI and done proper like the old ones (full panel swaps, not a wrap), kinda cool, but not worth near GTI money in my opinion. Would be different if it wasn't a wrap, then I could see it holding value.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Colty_CM said:


> This is at a dealership near me. I wish it had been done on a GTI and done proper like the old ones (full panel swaps, not a wrap)


But then it would have been white, gray, and black with a couple silk blue doors. 

But yeah, I don't know how much full wrap jobs cost, but is charging 28k for a 22k car really justified here? I doubt it.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


> But then it would have been white, gray, and black with a couple silk blue doors.


I'm kind of giggling about a grey-scale Harlequin. It's like what a dog would see looking at a "real" Harlequin.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I'm kind of giggling about a grey-scale Harlequin. It's like what a dog would see looking at a "real" Harlequin.


This is the only photograph I can find of the car I had which I called my grey scale Harlequin. This was after it hit a deer, so the front left corner was banged up... 
I got it and a dark grey parts car, it had some body damage, so i swapped parts around and in the end it didn't look too bad... I was going to paint it, but then hit a deer and the camshaft went out again both about the same time, so I traded it for an f-150









Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I'm kind of giggling about a grey-scale Harlequin. It's like what a dog would see looking at a "real" Harlequin.


It's been done.









I remember seeing one in an ad from back then. It was in a crowd.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Vrucizzy said:


> It's been done.
> View attachment 89476
> 
> 
> I remember seeing one in an ad from back then. It was in a crowd.


Doesn't work at all. Looks like a half ass European city police car.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Vrucizzy said:


> It's been done.
> View attachment 89476
> 
> 
> I remember seeing one in an ad from back then. It was in a crowd.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Rare 1969 Baldwin corvette.

That's a lot of money for such a pile.









1969 Baldwin Corvette - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


This is a 1969 Baldwin Corvette the Best I can figure out …… it has a re-built 427 engine with 3 barrel that has not been put in the car yet...... it has a lot of parts that would have been put on...



tampa.craigslist.org


----------



## VADER* (May 26, 2018)

That's a Benetton edition GTI.....


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This is kind of Rad... 1984 McLaren Capri Convertible - $5,600


















McLaren Capri - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


This is a real nice McLaren Capri in great shape with 140,500 miles Just in time for top down summer driving. It has an estate appraisal over 10 Gees. Contact me for more info . I have gotten so...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


>


That's the one. Looks like it was the same car I posted.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok someone help me out here.... Advertised as a '99 Golf GTI and the VIN is a WVW but this is clearly a '03 20th AE GTI to me.

Early GTI's were indeed made in Germany. I had a '00 GTI GLS brand new with a WVW VIN back in the day. IIRC VW didn't introduce a 6 speed manual until 2002 when the 1.8T was bumped from 150 - 180hp. 

Everything on this car looks like original 20th equipment and I have a hard time believing someone swapped everything and did a full respray in JB. I wonder if they swapped the VIN so a title wouldn't be needed to register. 






































1999 VW Golf - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


For sale is this 1999 VW Golf GTI 18.T 6 speed The pros: Super fun car to drive You will get compliments from strangers Windows all work Heat and A/C works Blu-tooth audio system New muffler New...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Ok someone help me out here.... Advertised as a '99 Golf GTI and the VIN is a WVW but this is clearly a '03 20th AE GTI to me.
> 
> Early GTI's were indeed made in Germany. I had a '00 GTI GLS brand new with a WVW VIN back in the day. IIRC VW didn't introduce a 6 speed manual until 2002 when the 1.8T was bumped from 150 - 180hp.
> 
> ...


I spotted this yesterday as well. The VIN was definitely swapped.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> Ok someone help me out here.... Advertised as a '99 Golf GTI and the VIN is a WVW but this is clearly a '03 20th AE GTI to me.
> 
> Early GTI's were indeed made in Germany. I had a '00 GTI GLS brand new with a WVW VIN back in the day. IIRC VW didn't introduce a 6 speed manual until 2002 when the 1.8T was bumped from 150 - 180hp.
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice parts car, but what if it's stolen? 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

I think that having a picture of the VIN in the ad combined with the uncertainty around the car is a big red flag. I haven't seen too many ads that have a picture of the VIN. That isn't something that people would normally show unless they're trying to hide something, IMO.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

A random VIN search site came up as a 1999 Golf with the 2.0 4 cyl. I emailed the guy and told him the VIN was BS and that it was a 2003. No reply.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

UncleJB said:


> A random VIN search site came up as a 1999 Golf with the 2.0 4 cyl. I emailed the guy and told him the VIN was BS and that it was a 2003. No reply.


That's something that could land him in jail, or at least with tons of legal problems. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/5134082916666068/


2003 passat W8 4 motion wagon for $1000 needs head gasket (probably more) 
I should get it for a parts car, but know that wouldn't fly with my wife... I've already got too many cars
















Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

According to this 20th Anniversary GTI Registry site.... Pharfruminsain

0042 was originally owned by someone named Chad (Vdub1.8T) from VT










This car deserves its own thread.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

I'm about to blow this wide open....

Also according to the above linked registry, 0042 was Black Magic Pearl and had ESP.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Veedubgti said:


> This car deserves its own thread.


Do it!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Veedubgti said:


> I'm about to blow this wide open....
> 
> Also according to the above linked registry, 0042 was Black Magic Pearl and had ESP.


Looks like you don't need ESP to know this is a scam. 









_*YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

lol


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Colty_CM said:


> This is at a dealership near me. I wish it had been done on a GTI and done proper like the old ones (full panel swaps, not a wrap), kinda cool, but not worth near GTI money in my opinion. Would be different if it wasn't a wrap, then I could see it holding value.


:waves:

yeah saw it in the showroom when i bought my Golf, but i think those are 3M not VW Group colors which makes it not really cool after thinking about it, although the colors are Harlequin appropriate.

I mean, you do have very fresh Pure White panels to "unwrap" as a present after a few years too if it can't be BAT'd as a last US MY manual Golf with the wrap...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

He replied:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> He replied:


Lol, akward is the word. Imagine the akward conversation if the feds come knocking at your door.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Lol, akward is the word. Imagine the akward conversation if the feds come knocking at your door.


Yeah, that is not a conversation I would _ever_ set myself up for. What’s the upside on a VIN swap, an old car? The risk/reward ratio is waaaaaaay off for this, even if you’re the type to do it.


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

Maybe 0042 was totaled and deemed non-repairable after the accident. Swap the VIN, repair the body, now it can be registered, and you have a 20th for cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

There is a big difference between swapping VIN numbers and swapping a dash plaque. I am tempted to offer the seller $500 and see what happens.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Pretty tasty spec M5. My only issue is the panel gap between the LF fender and hood, but might be the camera angle (naturally would have to do PPI first). This is peak BMW.








2001BMW E39 M5 Le Mans Blue / Caramel extended leather - cars &...


Up for sale is my 2001BMW E39 M5 Le Mans Blue / Caramel extended leather. This is the one of the most sought-after color combinations. Absolutely beautiful beast. Now it has about 105,500. The car...



sfbay.craigslist.org




@Nourdmrolnmt


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1970 Chevy Nova.

I always liked these Novas They look cool. But $16k for a car that needs a complete overall is a lot of money IMHO.


















1970 Chevrolet Nova | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1970 Chevrolet Nova at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Free 86 Golf


----------



## D&CMotors (Mar 9, 2021)

UncleJB said:


> There is a big difference between swapping VIN numbers and swapping a dash plaque. I am tempted to offer the seller $500 and see what happens.


Does he have a pic of vin on rain tray?...or sticker in door jamb? Because that Vin on dash is from a 99 2.0.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

D&CMotors said:


> Does he have a pic of vin on rain tray?...or sticker in door jamb? Because that Vin on dash is from a 99 2.0.


That's what I want to know. There's plenty of other places on the car to find the REAL VIN.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's another Anniversary GTI #3421. I don't know what market value is on one of these.


> Black 20th Anniversary Volswagen GTI, Limited Edition - $4950
> Miles: 212,800
> 
> 1.8 turbo
> ...











20th Anniversary GTI - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Black 20th Anniversary Volswagen GTI, Limited Edition Miles: 212,800 1.8 turbo 6-spd manual Transmission sliding and tilting glass Sunroof 18" silver aluminum Wheels Front Fog/driving lights ABS /...



lancaster.craigslist.org
























And this sweet one-owner MK2:





__





登录 Facebook


登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




www.facebook.com







> 1989 Volkswagen Jetta Sedan 4D
> $3,495
> 
> This is an original 1 owner 1989 jetta, car is in good condition owned previously by an elderly gentleman was well kept.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


> And this sweet one-owner MK2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah; this car is identical to my '89 Marine Blue Jetta, but with the right transmission. Mine is also quite rusty. Mine was also a 1-owner car, but I got mine for $450 (and then sunk $2000+ into it to get it road worthy).


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1970 Chevy Nova.
> 
> I always liked these Novas They look cool. But $16k for a car that needs a complete overall is a lot of money IMHO.
> 
> ...


Genuinely spectacular crack pipe ask. Even a fully restored, sparkling 307 column-shfited Nova wouldn't be worth $16K. That car as it sits is worth $1000. TOPS.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

__





Facebook







www.facebook.com






> I'm selling my Darrian T90.
> This was Robin Herd's car and is still in the Leyton house colours his F1 team ran.
> Rebuilt na yb cosworth ( Brett Sims motorsport )
> On brand new Omex ecu and throttle bodies, new engine loom.
> ...


The Rare Darrian T90 – A British Giant-Killer (silodrome.com)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1966 Ford Falcons anyone?









11 Ford V Ferrari 1966 Falcons from the movie - cars & trucks - by...


11 Falcons from the movie Ford V Ferrari The car from the factory Factory scene Prices from $500 to $2,900 each or best offer! They all have titles! We will make them as complete as possible! Calls...



losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1966 Ford Falcons anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy!


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

OMG....I suddenly need a falcon.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

01 BMW M Roadster - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Up for sale is my 01 M Roadster in Laguna Seca Blue with the Black and Leguna Seca Blue interior. M Roadsters of 01 and 02 are equipped with the same S54 motor as in the E46 M3; unlike the 98-99...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Is it an "upgrade" to ditch the e46 wagon for one of these? Would basically be used as a work "truck". I really like the styling, I feel they have aged very well, and I like the VQ sound.

2005 Infiniti FX35 AWD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

bombardi said:


> Is it an "upgrade" to ditch the e46 wagon for one of these? Would basically be used as a work "truck". I really like the styling, I feel they have aged very well, and I like the VQ sound.
> 
> 2005 Infiniti FX35 AWD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


That seems like a really good deal for 5 grand. So long as it's in decent shape mechanically?


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

bad idea or the worst idea?









2003 Audi Quattro - cars & trucks - by owner


Running but need work



vancouver.craigslist.org





*2003 Audi Quattro - $2,950 (Aldergrove)*


Running but need work


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

MGQ said:


> bad idea or the worst idea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

*Twingo in Texas*

$2,500









1995 Renault Twingo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


This post will be updated as I decide to take more pictures. I’m quite conflicted on this but I always had kicking around in my mind the idea of not keeping this lovely little car forever. I’ll be...



delrio.craigslist.org





Very rare to see this over here.

Pics aren't that great.

























11 days ago

This post will be updated as I decide to take more pictures.

I’m quite conflicted on this but I always had kicking around in my mind the idea of not keeping this lovely little car forever. I’ll be moving to Alaska near the end of the year and it makes even less sense there than it does here.

For sale is my 1995 Renault Twingo, purchased in Germany and imported when I moved back from being stationed there. The whole process was a giant headache but it is now here and has a clean Texas title and registration.

The downside: a hailstorm from two weeks ago destroyed the windshield and right rear window. I purchased a parts car last year while I was still in Germany and stripped it down to bring back spares but was never able to get any glass since I ran out of time doing all the other things associated with moving across the world during a pandemic. So there’s also a bunch of spare parts that you’ll probably never need included in the sale price. Nothing really valuable/mechanical since I ran out of time and resources to pull those too. You can get glass, sure, but presumably it’ll have to come from Europe and won’t be cheap.

I know it’s unlikely to sell at this price in this condition, but who knows? 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Curbside Classic has a good write up:









Curbside Classic: 1995 Renault Twingo Easy – Renault’s Most Intelligent Small Car


I’m not sure why we haven’t featured the first series Twingo in CC all that much. Perhaps it’s because it was never sold in many markets that provide much CC […]




www.curbsideclassic.com





.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

I went looking for Radwood rides this weekend. Found lots of stuff.










1971 Dodge Colt Mitsubishi Japanese Coupe - cars & trucks - by owner...



> *1971 Dodge Colt Mitsubishi Japanese Coupe - $8,900 (Salem, Oregon)*
> 
> Hello! I'm selling this 1971 Dodge Colt. This is a fun car, and it's a must see! You will love the car and the documentation that goes it. It was bought it from the original owner's grandson.
> 
> ...












Golden State plates!

1986 jimmy blazer s15 4 x 4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...



> *1986 jimmy blazer s15 4 x 4 - $4,100 (Sacramento)*
> 1986 jimmy blazer S 15 4 x 4 garage kept One owner non-smoking vehicle very clean and original 2.8 L 111,000 original miles Power windows AC AM/FM stereo Great tires and brakes clean title registered runs and drives awesome tow package interior in great condition everything works Great on gas body in excellent shape and Paint very clean please call for more information do not waste my time do not text calls only show contact info




















1991 Audi 200 Quattro 20v turbo - $6500 obo - cars & trucks - by...



> *1991 Audi 200 Quattro 20v turbo - $6500 obo - $6,500*
> 1991 Audi 200 Quattro 20v turbo. (CA Clean Title)
> 
> 1 year only legendary 20v 3b engine with 165k on the car.
> ...












1991 TOYOTA COROLLA AWD STATION WAGON LOCKING DIFF - cars & trucks -...



> *1991 TOYOTA COROLLA AWD STATION WAGON LOCKING DIFF - $4,950 (SAN DIEGO)*
> FOR SALE A NICE AND CLEAN COROLLA ALL TRACK STATION WAGON
> LOCKING DIFFERENTIAL 4WD
> CLEAN BODY AND INTERIOR
> ...












1987 dodge lancer shelby gt - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...



> *1987 dodge lancer shelby gt - $4,300 (Chula Vista)*
> Here is a very nice 1987 with 43k on the odometer runs good been parked for a while so will need tune up and little work. Super clean interior leather original seats and power seats. Originally factory all in and out never repainted complete and in decent shape Have to see it in person to appreciate. One owner car with original title from 87 and personalized plates.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

VadGTI said:


> I went looking for Radwood rides this weekend. Found lots of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew that Colt was being represented by Denwerks. Their cars are unique and so well presented. Their BaT auctions always have strong results. 

It's a very good thing that the 200tq is a sedan. If it were an Avant...divorce is expen$ive.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

2001 BMW - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale (craigslist.org)

Anyone know about E53 X5s? Is this example any good or? I wonder what they mean by "quirks" this example has.

2001 BMW X5 $5,500
106,000 Miles







































> 2001 BMW X5
> 4.4L V8
> 106,771 miles
> 
> ...


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

You would be a brave guy to go for that. Quirk = stuff that is wrong but they don't want to or can't fix.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Colt is awesome. Good thing it is equipped with an automatic, or it would be in my driveway.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

shftat6 said:


> You would be a brave guy to go for that. Quirk = stuff that is wrong but they don't want to or can't fix.


That's what I thought, can't help but love the way these look though.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Found this while looking around for a car for one of my bro in laws, Renault Alpine Turbo, I’ve always loved these
1992 Renault Alpine GTA V6 Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Buickboy92 said:


> That's what I thought, can't help but love the way these look though.


I've heard bad things about those, but if you were to get one I'd think this would be a better configuration with the excellent/bulletproof BMW straight six and a manual.









2003 BMW X5 :::5 Speed;;; Manual - cars & trucks - by dealer -...


Very nice condition rare five speed manual transmission inspected new tires ready to drive cold air runs excellent this is the one you’ve been looking for if you want to Shift gears



york.craigslist.org


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

r_fostoria said:


> I've heard bad things about those, but if you were to get one I'd think this would be a better configuration with the excellent/bulletproof BMW straight six and a manual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That brighter wood trim really stands out (especially with the manual shifter); I'd love an E53 but definitely wouldn't want one as a daily driver or my only car.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

E53 with the 3.0/manual would be better than the 4.4/AT for sure, but it'd still eat brakes/suspension bushings/etc.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Not craigslist but this facebook car is really tempting





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com
































My daughter is getting ready to learn to drive and I don't really want to teacher her in my Jeep. How do I justify this as a learners car to my wife?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

My inner sorority chick is tempted: 




__





TheSamba.com :: VW Classifieds - 1987 Volkswagen Cabriolet


Classified ads, photos, shows, links, forums, and technical information for the Volkswagen automobile



www.thesamba.com


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

TIL DeLorean made things other than cars...








1982 DeLorean DMC Logan T40 T-40 Aircraft Tug Tow Tractor Rare -...


Up for sale is a rare DeLorean (yes, that DeLorean) aircraft tug. Recently rebuilt 225 slant 6 engine with a 727 automatic transmission. Runs great, just needs the fuel tank cleaned out. New tires....



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





1973 Austin Marina - $2,500


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I had no idea the Marina was sold in the US when new? They must've sold dozens! I mean, it wouldn't have sidemarkers for other markets.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> I had no idea the Marina was sold in the US when new? They must've sold dozens! I mean, it wouldn't have sidemarkers for other markets.


Yeah, I was surprised to see it here, too. Wikipedia says they only imported them from '73 to '75.


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

2019 vw golf r mk7.5 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


2.0L TSI auto/DSG transmission with APR stage 1 plus, intake box and tube. Very clean car. 4+ years of factory/APR warranty remain. $38,500 is firm. Serious offers only please. Contact me with any...



pittsburgh.craigslist.org





2.0L TSI auto/DSG transmission with APR stage 1 plus, intake box and tube. Very clean car. 4+ years of factory/APR warranty remain. $38,500 is firm. Serious offers only please. Contact me with any questions.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> I had no idea the Marina was sold in the US when new? They must've sold dozens! I mean, it wouldn't have sidemarkers for other markets.


A friend of mine drove one of these in the late 80s. It was a piece of ****, and notably had a purple exterior with orange vinyl interior. 

This was in Iowa so it must have been one of the few imported into the States. Maybe the UK viewed the US as the Austin leper colony? 😂


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Iroczgirl said:


> I had no idea the Marina was sold in the US when new? They must've sold dozens! I mean, it wouldn't have sidemarkers for other markets.


Yes Austin Marina was sold for a couple years in the US. But this one in the ad has what appear to be European license plates. Otherwise, it appears to be a US spec car (complete with side markers and tasteless vinyl roof). So was this car imported and then exported? I am sure there is a back story….  

🍺


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Haven't seen one of these for sale in a long time:

1991 Chrysler Imperial>Excellent Condition - cars & trucks - by... (craigslist.org)

$4,200



> This is a 1991 Chrysler Imperial 3.8 V6, auto, power windows, power locks, tilt, Cruise, dual power leather seats, power heated mirrors, absolutely need nothing mechanical, looks runs and drives like new





















Really clean interior too, these are pretty neat cars and the last of a long line from Chrysler.


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

I didn't realize these were available with a 5 speed stick. 1 of 435 apparently....

1989 Cougar XR7


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

jimv said:


> I didn't realize these were available with a 5 speed stick. 1 of 435 apparently....
> 
> 1989 Cougar XR7


The stick was pretty rare. That one is even more rare because it has cloth interior. I had 2 of 841 white 5 speeds with "leather". Super cool, really ugly, surprisingly quick cars.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, this is so hilarious.  I can't help but like it.

$7,500

1984 Cadillac - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale (craigslist.org) 



> 1984 Cadillac opera all power gorgeous car under 84xxxx miles


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Ugly Seville sure is ugly.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Buickboy92 said:


> Wow, this is so hilarious.  I can't help but like it.


That’s a one way ticket to legitimacy at Radwood.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

The steering wheel is damn near in line with the back seat of the ram.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

10 point turn for pulling in a parking space. Swing really wide.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

I love love love the type III fastbacks, listed for $14,883 on their site
1971 Volkswagen Type III Fastback Fastback Sedan - cars & trucks -...

























don't see 510 wagons too often, perhaps priced accordingly
1972 DATSUN 510 WAGON - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









nice alfa, decent price
1975 ALFAROMEO GIULIA SUPER - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









vague scirocco ad is vague
1987 volkswagon sirocco - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









someone with more knowledge, and time to pour over the detailed ad, can chime in but this seems like a sweet 911
1980 911 Weissach Edition Hot Rod - cars & trucks - by owner -...

















cool find, not what I'd spend 12.5 on but nice original DX hatch
All Original 1995 Honda Civic Hatchback DX - cars & trucks - by...
















dope legend, either someone hit the zero one too many times or they hit something else one too many times 
91 Acura legend coupe 5 speed manual - cars & trucks - by owner -...









low mileage 94 miata, looks to be well cared for
1994 Mazda Miata. All options. Exc. cond. 75k mi. Always elderly...









a neighbor has one of these in white that must be in a bubble all winter and here's an even nicer one for sale in the same area with less that 5k on it
1992 Buick GS Coupe w/ only 4,886 miles!!! - cars & trucks - by...

























cheap ticket to radwood? it's an auto and the mileage probably is more than listed but looks clean from the pics
honda - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
















listed as "Car" a 1994 Saturn with 15890 original miles great car needs nothing , would be neat to know more about it, asking $3000, I really liked the sl2 from that era back then








Car - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yo, what the heck is this?! Cool or crazy?

81 TRI-MAGNUM--trade on rat rod - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle... (craigslist.org) 

$5,500



> 1981 TRI-MAGNUM--360 kits sold, less than half finished---very few left----1100 Goldwing powered---VW carb---car was driven 1000 miles on trip just before i bought it----has 5000 miles total---few bubbles in fiberglass----1 small place upolstery has come unglued----soft & hard top---needs struts to install hard top VW front axle---goldwing drive train----title matches honda VIN----very dependable---cant drive without being pulled over for someone to look----MIGHT TRADE FOR RAT ROD THAT IS AS DEPENDABLE AS THIS IS-----PRICE FIRM----CALLS ONLY -------- 35 miles from ****ar Bluff Mo.






























Looks *VERY *uncomfortable.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Tri-Magnum looks like a Magnum-deathtrap.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Tri-Magnum looks like a Magnum-deathtrap.


but he'll trade for a rat rod! dude is into death traps.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Iroczgirl said:


> Tri-Magnum looks like a Magnum-deathtrap.


Tri not to die driving this.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

jimv said:


> I didn't realize these were available with a 5 speed stick. 1 of 435 apparently....
> 
> 1989 Cougar XR7


What makes this even more special is the bright red color and the cloth seats. Pretty sure you can count those on one hand if you total up the production run.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

joedubbs said:


> cheap ticket to radwood? it's an auto and the mileage probably is more than listed but looks clean from the pics
> honda - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


That is worth it 10X. I think that is a CA AAA sticker on the rear bumper. if so, I'd imagine no rust.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

This is very cool, don't see many for sale often. 

1980 Chevy Luv truck - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle... (craigslist.org) 

$7,250



> Chevy Luv truck 60,000 original miles
> New set of center line Wheels.
> 3- sets of wheels, go with the truck.
> New shocks
> ...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I saw this 2002 driven around town a few times by an elderly woman. Really nice survivor in a really great color








1974 BMW 2002 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


This beautiful example of a 1974 BMW 2002 still has the original factory finish of Amazonas-Green. It is powered by it's original M10 2.0-liter inline-four and four-speed manual transmission. With...



cleveland.craigslist.org













Thank God this is automatic. 








1993 Alfa Romeo 164L Quadrifoglio 101K Clean Car! - cars & trucks -...


This is a 1993 Alfa Romeo 164L Quadrifoglio with just 101K. This is a clean car. Its all original paint. Rust free. Remarkable clean for the year. It has new pirelli tires. It's silky smooth and...



cleveland.craigslist.org













Oh MK1 Audi TT, someday I will own one of you (preferably a coupe)








2001 Audi TT 225 Quattro 6 speed - cars & trucks - by owner -...


2001 Audi TT 225, all wheel drive, 6 speed manual. 103k miles, tons of maintenance recently done. Clutch, pressure plate etc, shocks/struts, brake pads and rotors, Pirelli tires, control arms, ball...



cleveland.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That LUV, waw!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1966 Porsche 912.

Ran when parked. Some rust.









1966 912 Porsche - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Complete car with complete original engine, transaxle, carburetors, air cleaners, early 3 gauge cluster dash, wood steering wheel. Yes she's rough, but it's all there mechanically. Dropped off at a...



cnj.craigslist.org


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1966 Porsche 912.
> 
> Ran when parked. Some rust.
> 
> ...


I can't believe there is $9500 worth of parts on that pile of rust.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

I know what I have.....

I will say it'll probably sell


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Tri not to die driving this.


Reminded me of the person in the Norfolk, VA area several years ago that constructed a home-built cage-like vehicle. He died. I've posted the article from the Virginian Pilot on here.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

spockcat said:


> I can't believe there is $9500 worth of parts on that pile of rust.


There's not, but that wood wheel with hockey puck horn button....ooooo that would be nice if it can be restored!


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

This is only 3 hours away. Thank god the borders are closed.....and that I don't have $27K USD lying around. 

Also, I know I'm in the minority but I really think the later square tails suit the car better than the roundies. 



silverspeedbuggy said:


> I saw this 2002 driven around town a few times by an elderly woman. Really nice survivor in a really great color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JMURiz said:


> There's not, but that wood wheel with hockey puck horn button....ooooo that would be nice if it can be restored!


Is it restorable with the rust? And I don't see the horn button. Probably on someone's wall because it had a Porsche emblem on it.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I can't believe there is $9500 worth of parts on that pile of rust.


It's a VIN and some restorable parts. Otherwise it'll need mostly new metal. That's a $100k car for $9500.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

__





Iniciar sesión en Facebook


Inicia sesión en Facebook para empezar a compartir y conectarte con tus amigos, tus familiares y las personas que conoces.




www.facebook.com





1990 Ford Thunderbird
$10,000
12,791 miles 

1990 Anniversary Thunderbird. All the power equipment, JBL premium sound just installed. Runs and drives like new. Always garage kept. Had the car since 1998. Only drove it on nice days.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Is it restorable with the rust? And I don't see the horn button. Probably on someone's wall because it had a Porsche emblem on it.


Is it restorable with that amount of rust? Yes! Is it _economically viable_ to restore this car? Even if this car was free the answer is no. Good ones are like $50K so unless you owned your own shop or had a sponsored YT channel or something, there's no way you could restore this for that amount.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Numbersix said:


> It's a VIN and some restorable parts. Otherwise it'll need mostly new metal. That's a $100k car for $9500.


Is a 912 a $100k car? Because if it is, they didn't tell the sellers on Hemmings.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

In the early 90s a highschool friend's dad taught me stick on a 912 he was restoring "for his daughter." Back then nobody wanted 912s and you could pick good ones up for less than $3k. His even had genuine Fuchs wheels and only needed cosmetic work. He fixed it up, drove it himself, then sold it and picked up a 914.


----------



## VADER* (May 26, 2018)

Aren't 912s super cheap in good condition? Porsche in name only


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

VADER* said:


> Aren't 912s super cheap in good condition? Porsche in name only


Not anymore.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Anyone remember the *FORD* Durango? Kinda wacky, kinda cool. 

$10,000

1981 Ford Durango : Craigslist 



> Yes thats right a FORD DURANGO.
> 
> The Ford Durango is a two-passenger coupe utility sold in limited production by Ford Motor Company between the 1979 and 1982 model years. The vehicle was the result of a joint venture between Ford and National Coach Works, located in Los Angeles, California.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Buickboy92 said:


> Anyone remember the *FORD* Durango? Kinda wacky, kinda cool.
> 
> $10,000
> 
> 1981 Ford Durango : Craigslist


That is such a clean example of a car you never saw even when new. You don't even see the Futura any more. Easily worth $10k.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

spockcat said:


> That is such a clean example of a car you never saw even when new. You don't even see the Futura any more. Easily worth $10k.


Yeah, I thought it was high at first, but you're not likely to see another, and if you do it's usually in pretty poor condition.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

spockcat said:


> That is such a clean example of a car you never saw even when new. You don't even see the Futura any more. Easily worth $10k.


Sort of related, I drove a similar Thunderbird when starting college. It was my Mom's car, straight six, guzzled gas, but it helped me get a start.

Nostalgia and such...


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Not a bad price, considering the condition. I love the colors. 

1992 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR4 : Craigslist

$19,800



> I'm selling a low mileage 1992 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR4 for a friend/ client. He's 80, semi retired and it's to hard for him to get in & out of it anymore. The car has approx. 97,000 miles, has 300hp, a sunroof and is all original except an aftermarket antenna that's been added. The tires are like new, it has a new battery that has a constant battery tender, is serviced regularly, and is garage kept with a cover. The driver side seat has a little wear on the outside part of the seat but other than that the interior is clean & free from any rips on the leather or cracks on the dash. The exterior is straight & has the usual scuffs & dings. Title is in hand. If you have any questions text or call Randy Will deliver for a fee. NO TIRE KICKERS or SPAMMERS!!!


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

^ such a nightmare at this age or when new with little in return, compared to today.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Sort of related, I drove a similar Thunderbird when starting college. It was my Mom's car, straight six, guzzled gas, but it helped me get a start.
> 
> Nostalgia and such...



My first college roommate's father was a Ford exec and they lived in Grosse Point, MI. My roommate's was even able to get a Ford company car. The car he brought to school was a Fairmont Futura. Pretty gutless but it had a nice shape.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Just Another Sweater said:


> ^ such a nightmare at this age or when new with little in return, compared to today.


While I don't disagree and I'd only admire them from a distance, the VR-4 / Stealth R/T twins were pretty impressive cars in their day and values are on the rise. They have a strong following and like other overly complicated twin turbo 90's supercars many of the issues and maintenance procedures are well documented.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Ford Durango is cool.


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

I'd probably buy this if I didn't already have two wagons. Checks a lot of the boxes

✅Wagon
✅Diesel
✅Manual
❌Brown









1996 VW Passat Diesel Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


old passat diesel wagon for projects. This car runs well but definitely is a bit worse for wear. manual transmission. paperwork of all work done available, three owners. new battery, good engine,...



washingtondc.craigslist.org


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

VWAudiRally said:


> I'd probably buy this if I didn't already have two wagons. Checks a lot of the boxes
> 
> ✅Wagon
> ✅Diesel
> ...


Fun fact. Those have one of the longest ranges of any production car. You can cram 25 gallons in the tank if you vent it while you're filling and it's pretty common to get 40-45 mpg out of one of them.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

😲 Seriously super cool; these two doors are pretty uncommon. I've seen lots of four door first gen models comparatively.

1996 Toyota RAV4 Manual Coupe : Craigslist 

$4,800



> 1996 Toyota Rav4 2-door, 4 cylinder, 5-SPEED MANUAL transmission & AWD. It’s RUST-FREE, has 166,xxx miles, new Kumho tires on the factory Italian-made OZ wheels (I rotate all five wheels), twin sunroofs, power steering, brakes, windows, door locks & mirrors, A/C works well, cruise control, and it even has the original AM/FM stereo with cassette (will include a John Denver cassette tape with purchase!). It does have an aftermarket bull bar.
> 
> It’s in very good mechanical and cosmetic condition, and I consistently get almost 25mpg in my daily commute to work, and got a high of 36mpg on the drive here from Seattle, WA (where I bought the car about two years ago).
> 
> ...


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Mk1 Jetta Coupe


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

Buickboy92 said:


> 😲 Seriously super cool; these two doors are pretty uncommon. I've seen lots of four door first gen models comparatively.
> 
> 1996 Toyota RAV4 Manual Coupe : Craigslist
> 
> $4,800


Perfect swap candidate for this, should be relatively quick and simple to do


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are so many stupid FB groups selling stuff with no one policing the ads for content or price validity or just outright spam. I don't know how anyone sells stuff or searches stuff on the platform. 

Are you seriously going to tell me  this Polaris Slingshot is $250?

Or this motorcycle is FREE?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> There are so many stupid FB groups selling stuff with no one policing the ads for content or price validity or just outright spam. I don't know how anyone sells stuff or searches stuff on the platform.
> 
> Are you seriously going to tell me  this Polaris Slingshot is $250?
> 
> Or this motorcycle is FREE?


I think the $1,234 price is usually code for Facebook won't let them actually price it like they want due to age.
I guess Facebook uses KBB or somebody to verify price is not too high???
Early 80s Civic wagon is still quite rare.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

chopWet said:


> Perfect swap candidate for this, should be relatively quick and simple to do
> 
> View attachment 95489


Would definitely scoot!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Cheap and cheerful manual equipped (did they all come this way?) Honda Insight. I've always loved these. 💙

2000 Honda Insight : Craigslist

$3,000



> 2000 Red Honda Insight
> The first real hybrid. This will be a collector’s item some day I just don’t have the garage space to keep it that long.
> You can’t find these cars anymore. Averages 58mpg.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> Ok someone help me out here.... Advertised as a '99 Golf GTI and the VIN is a WVW but this is clearly a '03 20th AE GTI to me.
> 
> Early GTI's were indeed made in Germany. I had a '00 GTI GLS brand new with a WVW VIN back in the day. IIRC VW didn't introduce a 6 speed manual until 2002 when the 1.8T was bumped from 150 - 180hp.
> 
> ...


Took me a bit of searching to find where I saw this post, but I just saw this pop up on Facebook.




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=825924911669990&id=304491167146703



Facebook sucks, so I'm not sure if that link will actually work or not...


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

Someone needs a Zender Mk1 Scirocco in their life









1981 VW Scirocco Mk1 Zender - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Volkswagen Scirocco Mk1 with Zender bodykit. Front spoiler, rear spoiler and side skirts, all rather rare now. 2L ABA tallblock with 1.8L counterflow head, G Grind cam, adjustable cam gear, dual...



washingtondc.craigslist.org


----------



## D&CMotors (Mar 9, 2021)

Rare VW - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
I have questions about this......


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1983 Honda Accord Hatchback 5speed - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Clean and well preserved One owner with a bag records Original window sticker Original owners manual Original paint Original interior 130k original miles Passed smog on 6/7/2021 No accident history...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

D&CMotors said:


> I have questions about this......


Seriously...


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Autotrader...


I might actually get this






Autotrader


for sale near you in Council Bluffs, . Get more information and car pricing for this vehicle on Autotrader.




www.autotrader.com






















Even has the locking diffs


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Ford Pre-Owned vehicles | Ford dealer in Park City UT | Karl Malone Ford Park City


Find the pre-owned vehicle you've been looking for today with the best pre-owned Ford prices in Park City.




www.crandallford.net


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le rad


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Autotrader...
> 
> 
> I might actually get this
> ...


I was unaware those got such crappy mileage as a TDI…


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

_*!!! BUY IT NOW !!!*_










ebay listing link here

Three months and four miles later after the record-setting (I think?) BaT hammer price of $56,000 -









302-Mile 2006 Mini Cooper S John Cooper Works GP


Bid for the chance to own a 302-Mile 2006 Mini Cooper S John Cooper Works GP at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,097.




bringatrailer.com





...this upscale dealer is shooting for the moon!

dealer listing on their website:








177 Used Vehicles for Sale | Luxury & Exotics » Ferrari of Fort Lauderdale


Ferrari of Fort Lauderdale has 177 used vehicles, including Luxury & Exotics in stock. Let our team help you find what you're searching for.




www.ferrarifl.com





.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

stealthboost said:


> I was unaware those got such crappy mileage as a TDI…


It's a v10 twin turbo  

It's mostly due to the tune. With a tune they can get up to 30 mpg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Autotrader...
> 
> 
> I might actually get this
> ...


Not equipped with the keyless start kit I used to sell. Also, make sure the turbos have been replaced or you are looking at double the cost of the car plus probably months of downtime.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Autotrader...
> 
> 
> I might actually get this
> ...


Even basic repairs require the REMOVAL of the engine to perform. Anyone looking at a v10 tdi make sure you know what you’re in for. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Autotrader...
> 
> 
> I might actually get this
> ...


I'd like to hear how this goes if you pick it up. Had my eyes on VR6/V8 lately, and I know the reputation of the V10.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Been playing SnowRunner a lot lately, I _need _this! 

1967 International Harvester Scout 800 : Craigslist

$6,500 



> 1967 ih scout 800 4x4
> no title
> 95% rust free
> all orginal vehicle besides the rear end
> ...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

SnowRunner is tremendous.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

How is not sold yet?









1994 Ford Probe GT 2.5L V6 5 Speed - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1994 Ford Probe GT 2.5L V6 5 Speed 138K Miles, Car runs and drives great. KLDE engine is strong, accelerates hard and sounds great. New Rio Red paint and I just replaced the brakes. Car is...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> How is not sold yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably because its a probe

still cool


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> probably because its a probe
> 
> still cool


Says the guy that went across the country and paid top dollar for an old Corolla coupe. Lol.
How is your Celica doing?


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Says the guy that went across the country and paid top dollar for an old Corolla coupe. Lol.
> How is your Celica doing?


doing great, zero issues. lol @ top dollar


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1989 Mazda MX-6 GT Turbo 5spd w/ABS 149k miles - cars & trucks - by...


Red 1989 Mazda MX-6 GT Turbo w/ABS, 5 speed w/149k miles. Here’s the mods list: Transmission: MFactory Limited Slip, ACT Maxx/6 sprung clutch Exhaust: O2 sensor housing, Downpipe, Race Pipe(No Cat)...



newyork.craigslist.org


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> How is not sold yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BRealistic said:


> 1989 Mazda MX-6 GT Turbo 5spd w/ABS 149k miles - cars & trucks - by...
> 
> 
> Red 1989 Mazda MX-6 GT Turbo w/ABS, 5 speed w/149k miles. Here’s the mods list: Transmission: MFactory Limited Slip, ACT Maxx/6 sprung clutch Exhaust: O2 sensor housing, Downpipe, Race Pipe(No Cat)...
> ...


Oh man...I want both of these 

As I discovered when I had my MX-6, one of the problems with these nowadays is that parts are becoming quite scarce, and they aren't terribly common in junkyards either. Maybe that's not too surprising, but I guess mentally it doesn't register with me that these are now 25-30 year old cars.

They are still great affordable fun, you just have to be prepared to pay more than you might expect for repairs. They've long since bottomed out on the depreciation curve and never really rebounded much, so $5K will buy you the nicest one in the world.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

This popped up on my saved search. It checks off so many boxes for me (B4 5-speed quattro with the unloved 12v V6) and I'd scoop it up if I were truly in the market.

1995 Audi 90 Quattro - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

BMW E30 M tech2 1989 - $16,000


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

This is the most amazing thing I've found all year.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> This popped up on my saved search. It checks off so many boxes for me (B4 5-speed quattro with the unloved 12v V6) and I'd scoop it up if I were truly in the market.
> 
> 1995 Audi 90 Quattro - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


There's one of these locally that has apparently been parked for quite a long time according to Street View..

March 2019








October 2020









And yes it's in that very same position right now. Would love to save it but the last thing I need right now is yet another German mouth to feed.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Remove the top and take off the top half of the front windshield and it's good to go


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Autotrader - page unavailable


----------



## VADER* (May 26, 2018)

SE-R hmmm


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VADER* said:


> SE-R hmmm


That one has some weird descriptions.
But I haven't seen one in forever even just for sale on interweb.
Like 15 years or more.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

bombardi said:


> BMW E30 M tech2 1989 - $16,000


damn that's tempting ....


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

SCHWAB0 said:


> damn that's tempting ....


i bet you won't...


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Autotrader - page unavailable
> 
> 
> View attachment 97885



Some crappy bodywork there. In it's current state, that's more like a 3-4K example.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

bombardi said:


> i bet you won't...


you damn right I won't ... I'm selling off the R32s due to lack of space ... ..if I didn't have that contraint .. I'd send my dad to pick it up tomorrow LO


----------



## VADER* (May 26, 2018)

BRealistic said:


> That one has some weird descriptions.
> But I haven't seen one in forever even just for sale on interweb.
> Like 15 years or more.


What do you see that's odd? 2 accidents, original owner, but time seems off based on autocheck


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

r_fostoria said:


> SnowRunner is tremendous.


It is! Do you play? 

Also these Chevy trucks are in the game, although this one is more of a muscle truck. 

1991 Chevrolet Stepside Truck : Craigslist

$20,000



> 1991 Step Side
> LT1 engine
> 3.73 positive
> 
> ...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

A Pulsar!





__





تسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك


قم بتسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك لبدء المشاركة والتواصل مع أصدقائك وعائلتك والأشخاص الذين تعرفهم.




www.facebook.com














And a luxury condominium for only $2400.









97 Toyota Previa van - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Toyota Previa van for sale. Mid- engine, rear wheel drive, supercharged model. Automatic transmission. Runs and drives well. Very reliable powertrain. PA insp. good until 4/22. Van does have some...



york.craigslist.org


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Not Craigslist; but super clean, and an uncommon model you don't see much of on the road. I like this quite a lot. 

1986 Oldsmobile Ninety-Eight Regency Brougham Sedan : eBay 

$13,395



> Oldsmobile Ninety-Eight. 1986 Regency Brougham in excellent condition. Bought May, 2014 and garage kept all its life. Mechanically excellent, tires excellent, drives like a dream.If you are not familiar with the 1985 and 1986 Oldsmobile, they chopped off one end of an 8-cylinder engine to create this 6-cylinder engine, and when idling, it feels a bit rough at times due to balance. They solved this in 1987. Of course, you don't notice it when driving it. It's silky smooth, powerful, and fast.
> 
> There is no deferred maintenance on this beautiful car. I am almost 70 years old and have attended to its every need. I acquired it with just over 19,000 miles on it. So in 7 years, I added 15,000 to that, and it stands at 34,577 today. What does not work? The power antenna - you raise it up and down manually now. The electro-luminescent light strips on the outside between the doors sometimes work at night. There is a loose hose to the windshield washer. The washer motor works fine; I just haven't thought about finding the detached hose, because I never drive it in any kind of weather to need to squirt the windshield. That's it. Everything else works great, every gauge, radio, power driver's seat, power passenger seat, power windows, air system (a/c changed over). Everything. And the whitewall tires have plenty of tread on them.
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Some type of old custom job?





__





تسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك


قم بتسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك لبدء المشاركة والتواصل مع أصدقائك وعائلتك والأشخاص الذين تعرفهم.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Yes & No, it's not uncommon for a Mk1 to have a blend of later parts. Easy to spot are the Cabriolet front end and clipper kit, as well as the Helios door panels. And there's Mk2 Recaros, and Corrado Sebring wheels. The ad mentions a Scirocco 16v swap, but in typical lazy fashion can't be bothered to take more than two photos...

On the other end of the spectrum, here's a fairly rare diesel "swallowtail" Rabbit that someone should save for $500. Clearly enthusiast owned at one point given the Corrado Red-Dot seats and Mk3 wheels.

Log into Facebook


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Buickboy92 said:


> It is! Do you play?


Yes! It's quite enjoyable. So slowest paced yet so entertaining...


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

r_fostoria said:


> Yes! It's quite enjoyable. So slowest paced yet so entertaining...


I like to look at it like a big puzzle, a sort of strategy game; and picking the right line is the best way to complete the job/s.

Also found this super sleek Oldsmobile Aurora on Hemmings: 

1998 Oldsmobile Aurora : Hemmings 

$11,800

52,000+ miles!



> *1998 Oldsmobile Aurora Luxury Sedan EXCEPTIONAL CONDITION ALL ORIGINAL***
> 
> For Sale is our 1998 Oldsmobile Aurora boasting the 4.0 Liter (244 cu in) L47/V8 Engine, 250 hp engine paired with the automatic 4-speed/4T80-E Transmission. Front wheel drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

One too many zeroes on that price? I fail to see how that thing has any value.


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

Buickboy92 said:


> I like to look at it like a big puzzle, a sort of strategy game; and picking the right line is the best way to complete the job/s.
> 
> Also found this super sleek Oldsmobile Aurora on Hemmings:
> 
> ...


My aunt and uncle had one of those back in the day. I remember them saying they should just garage it because they heard it would be a collectors car in the future… not sure how that worked out for them.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Autotrader...
> 
> 
> I might actually get this
> ...


Ended up buying this lol.


New one that I am NOT buying.
.




__





تسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك


قم بتسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك لبدء المشاركة والتواصل مع أصدقائك وعائلتك والأشخاص الذين تعرفهم.




www.facebook.com





Up for sale is 1988 Ford Cabriolet 1 ton, 460, c6, 67k original miles. Runs and drives good. Very unique must see. Has a sleeper In the back. Needs a little tlc to bring her back to life. Message for details.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

$499 900.00









1963 Chevrolet Corvette .......THE LAST ONE...!!! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1963 Chevrolet Corvette .......THE LAST ONE...!!! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice Corvette but that's far more than I could ever afford, even if I used it as a home.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Original owner, 700,000 miles. *SEVEN HUNDRED THOUSAND!*

1985 Honda Civic CRX - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...












> 1985 Honda Civic CRX - $2,500 (Hemet)
> 
> All original one owner very well-maintained five speed manual have a thick book of maintenance records, original dealers sales slip, title in hand car runs and drives great The passenger seat has almost never been sat in the driver seat has a tiny rip small crack on the dash recently painted fun little car to drive, car has over 700,000 miles but runs perfect and has all the maintenance records, call or text David.


And another one-owner find. 415,000 miles!

Obsessively well maintained, super clean, ML 320 - cars & trucks -...












> Obsessively well maintained, super clean, ML 320 - $2,200 (Rancho Santa Margarity)
> 
> Obsessively well maintained, super clean, ML 320. Always garaged. ALL records kept going back to date of purchase (1999). Custom paint (see photos). Exceptionally well maintained. Redone front leather seats. Huge amount of (usually broken) parts have been replaced (e.g. new on board computer, window motors, center console, replaced interior trim, and much, much more). Custom chrome rims with Michelin tires. Upgraded Mercedes steering wheel. Wear and tear items have been continually fixed and or replaced.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Iroczgirl said:


> Nice Corvette but that's far more than I could ever afford, even if I used it as a home.


Sorry, shower facilities are not included.  

🍺


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> $499 900.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't you get a very nice example for about 1/3rd that price? I realize this is "the last one built" but really? It is restored just like a ton of others.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

VadGTI said:


> And another one-owner find. 415,000 miles!
> 
> Obsessively well maintained, super clean, ML 320 - cars & trucks -...
> 
> _ML320 Pic_


Super curious to know how much of the drivetrain is original. These M112 V6s are actually pretty damn stout, as is the transmission*

*If fluid changed


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Couldn't you get a very nice example for about 1/3rd that price? I realize this is "the last one built" but really? It is restored just like a ton of others.


Agreed... One of my fleet managers had an odd saying I'd never heard before or since, when a particular model or part infuriated him, he'd say "they should have built one less and blown the rest of them up!" Maybe that's why the last one is so special (although there's nothing wrong with a nice split window)


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

A Scirocco





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> A Scirocco


Nice and clean with the uber slow 1.7L motor and the rare two parts rear shelf.


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

I love this thing. 









1978 Mercedes Benz 240D - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1978 Mercedes-Benz 240D diesel for sale. topaz brown with bamboo intetoor. One family owned. Always garaged. 64,000 miles. Records including original sales invoice from new. Completely original....



vermont.craigslist.org


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

As you should! That's not a bad ask either.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Nice and clean with the uber slow 1.7L motor and the rare two parts rear shelf.


That dash!! There's no way that car wasn't garaged its whole life.


----------



## VADER* (May 26, 2018)

I'm not on Facebook, how much is that Scirocco?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VADER* said:


> I'm not on Facebook, how much is that Scirocco?


$9,900


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> A Scirocco
> 
> 
> 
> ...





VADER* said:


> I'm not on Facebook, how much is that Scirocco?


You don't need to be on FB. Click on the link, and all the pictures and info are there.





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

> *1970 Volkswagen Beattle - $29,990 (Volkswagen Beattle)*
> 
> Volkswagen Beetle Audi RS2 Porsche Tribute.This car is based on the Audi RS2 which was build limited with an Porsche engine and undercarriage rims Porsche. Restauration was started in 2003 and ready 2007!As tribute the colour of this car is also LZ5M RS2 Nogaro Blue, 28-slot tailgate, carboreto adjustment hatch under rear fenders, laminated front windshield, Wiechers roll cage,Total restauration has been done and complete rebuilt engine Type 3 drilled up to 94mm (1904cc) balanced 69 8 pin counterweight crankshaft with turned flywheel, engle FK-8 camshaft, CB performance panchito 044 cylinder head, Big foot pushers / Gene Berg Chrome Moly HD pushrods / 1.4 high lift rocker arms, 30 mm HD oil pump, full flow oil system with external oil cooler and thermostat, Electric Hardi fuel pump, CB performance big beef IDF manifolds, Italian Weber 40 IDF carburettors, K7N raceairfilter, CSP gas rod system, electronic ignition system 123, CSP Python Type 1 exhaust, stage 1 weighted clutch,Chassis and bottom are completely powder coated and then put in a clear coat, IRS rear suspension, adjustable front axle with additional front axle supports, thick front and rear stabilizers, adjustable koni red shock absorbers all around including steering damper, upgraded kerscher ventilated disc brake system to porsche boxter caliper, steel flex brake hoses all around, AT long gearbox, Bug Tech switching system -62%, 17 inch porsche cup relegation, HD starter motor


1970 Volkswagen Beattle - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Nice and clean with the uber slow 1.7L motor and the rare two parts rear shelf.


Its nice...but is it really worth that much? 16v...sure. But with that boat anchor?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> $9,900


Ha! It was $10,500 when I posted it.



Iroczgirl said:


> That dash!! There's no way that car wasn't garaged its whole life.


Every one of these that I see, I notice that weird slump around the glovebox. Did they leave the factory like that, or did they all just sag over time?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> Every one of these that I see, I notice that weird slump around the glovebox. Did they leave the factory like that, or did they all just sag over time?


They were straight when new.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

VadGTI said:


> 1970 Volkswagen Beattle - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...





> complete rebuilt engine Type 3 drilled up to 94mm (1904cc)


😐 A type 3 engine is just a type 1 with different cooling and the type 3 cooling won't fit in a beetle... Also 69 x 94 isn't a 1904... 69mm x 94mm comes out to 1915cc.


----------



## invisiblewar (May 20, 2010)

Buickboy92 said:


> I like to look at it like a big puzzle, a sort of strategy game; and picking the right line is the best way to complete the job/s.
> 
> Also found this super sleek Oldsmobile Aurora on Hemmings:
> 
> ...


Ive always liked these cars. I think this is a bit too much considering it was never a really desirable car but it looks to be in excellent condition and probably rides like a cloud. The only issue is worrying about UPS drivers stealing your headlights.


----------



## VADER* (May 26, 2018)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> $9,900


Thanks!


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

1996 Volvo 850 Wagon 5-speed - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Clean Virginia Title in hand Passed Virginia Safety and Emissions Inspections 12/2020 1996 Volvo 850 Wagon 2.5L non-turbo M56 5-speed manual Estimated miles 175K, actual miles unknown due to...



washingtondc.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BryanH said:


> Its nice...but is it really worth that much? 16v...sure. But with that boat anchor?


Considering where Scirocco prices have gone recently, I would consider it a good deal.
Of course it is not a 16v, but it has many other things going for it.

1. It is an early, single wiper model.
2. It is unmolested.
3. It still has the one model year only 2 piece rear parcel shelf.
4. It has a fairly rare interior trim and color, including a nice but not perfect dash.
5. It appears to have the original spare and jack setup.
However, it is missing the original wheels.

Still, very nice car in my opinion, as slow as it may be.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Considering where Scirocco prices have gone recently, I would consider it a good deal.
> Of course it is not a 16v, but it has many other things going for it.
> 
> 1. It is an early, single wiper model.
> ...


Unmolested and rust free. It's a good deal if you don't care about speed.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Bit of a restoration project but a rare and pretty color when restored...








1975 Porsche 911 S Rare Aubergine - cars & trucks - by owner -...


selling a 1975 911S that i picked up recently as a project to build a tribute IROC RSR car, but decided to go a different route (ended up purchasing a 964 instead). Please note this is a project car...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks more like raspberry. It was a special order color and even more wild/cool than eggplant 👍🏻


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

ErikGTI said:


> I love this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sh.t — that’s like two miles from my summer home (summer “camp” to the locals) — and I’m going to be there this weekend!

Gonna give the wife my checkbook, tell her to hide it and not tell me where it is no matter how hard I beg….


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

couple roccos
1988 VW Scirocco 16v - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...

















I prefer the simpler, body lines of this one, buy this and hear lots of back to the future references ha. both look amazing though
1982 VW Volkswagen Scirocco - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


















decent g60 corrado
1990 VW Corrado G60 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









edit: just saw the second scirocco posted above but here's the craiglist ad as well I suppose


----------



## VADER* (May 26, 2018)

That white one is a deal, wish it was closer


----------



## nullpointer (May 4, 2021)

VADER* said:


> That white one is a deal, wish it was closer
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

Mercedes Benz W124 E420s - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


I am selling my two 1994 Mercedes Benz E420s. Looking to sell them as a pair. Both vehicles run and drive. White runs but has a misfire. Gold one was driven daily but was crashed by my brother. Has...



bakersfield.craigslist.org




2 E420 for $1200?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

got-rice said:


> Mercedes Benz W124 E420s - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> I am selling my two 1994 Mercedes Benz E420s. Looking to sell them as a pair. Both vehicles run and drive. White runs but has a misfire. Gold one was driven daily but was crashed by my brother. Has...
> ...


That seems like an awesome deal. E420s are like 80% of the performance of an E500, but at about 20% of the price.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

A New Beetle





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

do it for dale


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That is a dung beetle.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## GotToddIntrouble (Aug 5, 2006)

1990 Honda Civic Si Hatchback low miles - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1990 Honda Civic Si Hatchback Mileage: 87,000 original miles on engine and body Clean CA title under my name Condition: original California Bay Area car. No rust, some dings here and there for being...



sfbay.craigslist.org






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> A New Beetle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked sellers description. I would consider this if close to me for the $. asking $650.....if it runs this would be a lot of fun for $500 and a case of beer.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

A nearly *half million mile...first year E46* (480k to be exact).

On original motor per seller, no odometer shot sadly. This might be the highest mile BMW I've personally seen for sale...ever? All hail the M52.

Log in or sign up to view


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

2001 Saturn SC2 w/ 16K



Page Not Found



































And another with 18K for $6500. CA car in NJ. That's actually a pretty good deal considering mileage.






Rover Classic : Welcome to ROVERCLASSIC.COM :: SATURN SC2 3 DOOR COUPE


SATURN SC2 3 DOOR COUPE



www.roverclassic.com




































Edit: While looking at that RoverClassic site, there's this 1991 TOYOTA CAMRY LE ALL-TRAC for $6500:





__





Rover Classic : Welcome to ROVERCLASSIC.COM :: TOYOTA CAMRY LE ALL-TRAC


TOYOTA CAMRY LE ALL-TRAC



www.roverclassic.com


































And this '84 Peugeot 505 w/ 92K. I remember my 4th grade teacher had one of these new.





__





Rover Classic : Welcome to ROVERCLASSIC.COM :: PEUGEOT 505


PEUGEOT 505



www.roverclassic.com


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

This is pretty sweet for $3500
exceptionally good condition for the age.





































__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

The proportions of these things are so funny.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com







> $11,000
> 
> Price negotiable. Any serious Mercedes fan needs one of these. This is one of the most capable off road vehicles ever built. This particular UNIMOG was imported to USA in the 1980s from the Belgian army. It has soldier names carved into the steering wheel. It had the box removed around that time as well. I was going to build a bed for it but plans have changed. It is registered, insured, titled, and yes you can legally drive it on the road. 75,000 km 6 speed transmission. 2 speed reverse Recent maintenance: Oil change (I use 15w40) New “pointless” ignition parts Carburetor rebuild (zenith 2 barrel)


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

check out this bitchin' oldsmobile alero COUPE with 60k miles
great price too
looks clean as a whistle


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

really clean turbo brick volvo 940


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

elite.mafia said:


> check out this bitchin' oldsmobile alero COUPE with 60k miles
> great price too
> looks clean as a whistle


I had one with the V6, excellent highway cruiser. The V6 felt perfectly adequate to me. Gas hog though during $5 a gallon after Katrina..

Surprised the dash hasn’t cracked apart on this example.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

1995 Ferrari F50 Replica : Craigslist 

$29,950





> REPLICA OF A 1995 FERRARI MADE ON A 86 FIERO V6 4 SPEED RUST FREE CHASSIS, RUNS GREAT, HAS AIR, POWER WINDOWS, GPS, WIFI, BLUE TOOTH, BACK UP CAMERA, REMOVABLE ROOF, SHOWS 45000 MILES BUT BY S# CHECK HAS 47000 MILES, NEVER WRECKED, GOOD TITLE, DRIVE A LOOK ALIKE MILLION DOLLAR CAR AND HAVE CHEAP UP KEEP.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

^clown car.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Just Another Sweater said:


> ^clown car.


I do wonder though, if it had better ride height, would it look better?


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Buickboy92 said:


> I do wonder though, if it had better ride height, would it look better?


I honestly can't see how. The proportions are just so screwed up.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Buickboy92 said:


> I do wonder though, if *you are drunk enough*, would it look better?


ftfy and the answer would have to be very drunk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Увійти у Facebook


Увійдіть на Facebook і спілкуйтеся зі своїми друзями, родичами та знайомими.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That's not a replica, that's just horrible


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Strange Mud said:


> ftfy and the answer would have to be very drunk


🤣

At least this one isn't so bad:



















Almost looks like the real thing here if you glance quickly.



















$17,499

1988 Pontiac Fiero / 1998 Ferrari F355 Replica : eBay



> 1988 PONTIAC FIERO - 1998 FERRARI 355 SPIDER
> 
> Your are bidding on a 1998 Ferrari 355 that started it's life as 1988 Fiero Convertible. Car was a california build.
> 
> ...


----------



## D&CMotors (Mar 9, 2021)

wow here's a real gem.....LOL "lots of custom metal work".....LOL








2001 VW Cabrio - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


I have a 2001 VW CABRIO project for sale. $900/bro. The car was recently repainted and has some custom metal work including a functioning hood scoop. This was my daily driver for a number of years...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

D&CMotors said:


> wow here's a real gem.....LOL "lots of custom metal work".....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol @ functional hood scoop. If you've ever seen wind tunnel testing you'd know that thing isn't really helping too much, most of the airflow would likely just flow straight over that thing as it gets deflected upwards from the front of the car


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ok, this is damn rare.
I actually remember somebody asking about them recently.
Only minutes left in auction. 









(1981) Mazda 626 Only 63,003 Miles


VIN:JM1GB4114B0509180 Mileage:63,0003 Engine:2.0L L4 SOHC 8V Transmission: 5-Speed Manual Driveline: RWD Notes:Runs and drives nice. Showroom Condition. Immaculate inside and out. Title:Clear FS




www.biddergy.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes, super rare!


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Buickboy92 said:


> 🤣
> 
> At least this one isn't so bad:
> 
> ...


That is seriously one of the better fiero based replicas I have seen.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BryanH said:


> That is seriously one of the better fiero based replicas I have seen.


And to be fair, it wasn't that mane decades ago that a real supercar's interior was nothing more than a simple boxy sh*t interior all covered in fancy leather.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Facebook pushed this to me. I'm not sure what that says about me or what it says about their weird algorithms. 




__





Autotrader - page unavailable






www.autotrader.com


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

This is pretty cool. 6 cylinder swap. Love that fabric sunroof!



> $6,500
> 
> 1998 318ti Functioning Cali top M-sport front bumper and skirts M-sport wheels M3 Mirrors (w/ original stickers) M52 swap Swapped in August 2020 New alternator, starter, battery and cooling system 2020 Tires less than 500 miles New tie rod assemblies Kassel performance tune Car was going to be built so a FX 400 8 puck clutch installed Custom 3” stainless steel exhaust Needs driver door card This car has more history with other drivers as I purchased from a Kassel mechanic last fall and driven less then 1,000 miles. Dreamt about building it out but do not have the time. Fun car as is but a great starting platform to build on to.







__





Щоб переглянути, увійдіть або зареєструйтеся


Переглядайте дописи, світлини та багато іншого на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> And to be fair, it wasn't that mane decades ago that a real supercar's interior was nothing more than a simple boxy sh*t interior all covered in fancy leather.


I worked doing car stereo integration for a while. This is more true than you know.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

D&CMotors said:


> wow here's a real gem.....LOL "lots of custom metal work".....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only $900/bro, too.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Anybody interested in a MK2 GTI that's half off?








1991 VW Golf GTI 16v Art Display - auto parts - by owner - vehicle...


Hi, German Auto Shop Display Sign. All OEM Golf GTI 16 valve parts. What you see is what you get. You take down and haul away for $950 / Best cash. We take down and deliver for $1450. Burlingame....



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

31k mile 3800 series II Bonneville.




__





Facebook လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူများနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီး မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို့ လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





Anybody looking for a low mile solid Festiva?




__





Facebook လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူများနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီး မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို့ လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com






Also... are the genesis coupes junk?
Noticed they are getting cheap now.
SaveTheManuals


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Anybody interested in a MK2 GTI that's half off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s pretty cool


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

chucchinchilla said:


> Anybody interested in a MK2 GTI that's half off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool for sure. Bonus points for small bumpers and those teardrop center caps lol.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1963 Corvette
Split window!
Split body!
Split project!









1963 Chevrolet Corvette | eBay


1963 Chevrolet Corvette split window coupe with only 52,065 miles! This vehicle has no motor or transmission in it, and are not being sold with it. This vehicle is a low horse power standard 4 speed shift car.



www.ebay.com


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1963 Corvette
> Split window!
> Split body!
> Split project!
> ...


uhhhh.....no. That thing is freaking wasted.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1963 Corvette
> Split window!
> Split body!
> Split project!
> ...


 If it had the motor and transmission I'd call it maybe, but it would have to be cheap, for $30K+ and you have to source the powertrain, no thanks.


----------



## MonsterM (Aug 10, 2005)

You will have to pay me few grand to take that junk off your hands. That has to be a joke right ?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1963 Corvette
> Split window!
> Split body!
> Split project!
> ...



Can you pull a Carfax on that thing for me?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Very good condition Manual awd CRV with lots of new parts but clutch/brake issues (sounds like a DIY fail).
Worth saving?
Tire spots show it's been sitting a while though.





__





Facebook လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူများနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီး မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို့ လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

four door fox 
1993 VW Fox GL / Voyage GL - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









clean cabriolet with no winters for 3500$ only 92k on it
VW Cabrio convertible - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









92 jetta with 90k for $5k
1992 volkswagen jetta 1.8 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









clean 92 slc corrado, higher miles
Volkswagen Corrado SLC 1992 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









last one, 1980 rabbit cabby, just over 100k, looks nice for $5500
1980 Volkswagen Rabbit Convertible - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

GotToddIntrouble said:


> 1990 Honda Civic Si Hatchback low miles - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> 
> 
> 1990 Honda Civic Si Hatchback Mileage: 87,000 original miles on engine and body Clean CA title under my name Condition: original California Bay Area car. No rust, some dings here and there for being...
> ...


Posting still up but ad says no longer available


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1963 Corvette
> Split window!
> Split body!
> Split project!
> ...



what a pile of ****.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Buickboy92 said:


> 1995 Ferrari F50 Replica : Craigslist
> 
> $29,950


This might be a worse pile of **** than the crashed vette


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

a beat for $8000 
HONDA BEAT 1991 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









really clean looking 97 del sol
1997 Honda Del Sol Si - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









extra rad 1983 civic wagon
Beautiful 1983 Honda Civic Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## GotToddIntrouble (Aug 5, 2006)

1985 Yamaha FZ750 - motorcycles/scooters - by owner - vehicle...


1985 FZ750. 35000+ miles on my original bike. Engine; 1988 FZ750 from a heavily vandalized bike (single ignition pickup AND wire loom) that I got with 12340 miles on clock ! EVERYTHING is new or...



reno.craigslist.org






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

joedubbs said:


> a beat for $8000
> HONDA BEAT 1991 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


 ALUMINUM FOIL?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

joedubbs said:


> a beat for $8000
> HONDA BEAT 1991 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Pictures of the car aren't even from the USA. You want to sell me a car that you have no proof even exists locally? Do I have to send you a deposit to see the car?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

It's expensive, but cool. Manual 2008 Saab 9-3 TuboX:





__





Facebook လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူများနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီး မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို့ လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

what is with the ****ing ABSURD prices on everything lately
jesus christ 20 grand for a saab with 100k miles? 50 grand for a completely ****ing wrecked, probably drove off a canyon cliff, corvette?
I am seriously just shocked at the prices of used ****boxes lately.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

elite.mafia said:


> what is with the ****ing ABSURD prices on everything lately
> jesus christ 20 grand for a saab with 100k miles? 50 grand for a completely ****ing wrecked, probably drove off a canyon cliff, corvette?
> I am seriously just shocked at the prices of used ****boxes lately.


To be fair, I think that Saab price is actually crazy. I don't think they're going to find a buyer for that car anywhere near that number.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

I KNOW WHAT I GOT!!!!!

People are insane.....


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

They probably just fixed something on that Saab and are trying to dig themselves out of the hole. I like those but I've read that parts for the Turbo X are pretty hard to come by


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

01tj said:


> They probably just fixed something on that Saab and are trying to dig themselves out of the hole. I like those but I've read that parts for the Turbo X are pretty hard to come by


I'd imagine that's true for a lot of Slaab parts. The whole going out of business thing might have something to do with it.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

This one is interesting. I think the price is OK.
It's somewhat relevant to me as I've been kicking around the idea of selling my fun cars throwing in $20k or so and buying a similar year 911. I'm guessing a similar year, price and condition 911S would be $100k. Plus you would still have bore scoring to worry about.

2006 Corvette Z06 with 600 miles


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

PoorHouse said:


> This one is interesting. I think the price is OK.
> It's somewhat relevant to me as I've been kicking around the idea of selling my fun cars throwing in $20k or so and buying a similar year 911. I'm guessing a similar year, price and condition 911S would be $100k. Plus you would still have bore scoring to worry about.
> 
> 2006 Corvette Z06 with 600 miles


I like corvettes a lot but I feel like they're all driven by boomers who can't drive.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

There is that.

But the C6 Z06 is badass. One of my favorite modern Vettes.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the wheels on that Saab so much.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

This isn't half bad






















__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

1990 taurus sho, needs some interior stuff and general tlc but cool project for someone
1990 Taurus SHO - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









decent 240 wagon with 5spd
RARE '92 5 speed Manual Volvo 240 Wagon 205K - cars & trucks - by...









really clean mk2 
Volkswagen Golf mk2 1.6 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

























1990 miata with a lot of extras for $5k
1990 Mazda Miata - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









nice sidekick, 5spd, 120k, guessing these aren't as popular as the samurai 
1994 Suzuki Sidekick JX Sport Utility 4D - cars & trucks - by owner...









doug score of 33/100
1992GEO Metro Convertible - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









only sharing because I never see rx4 wagons for sale ever
1978 mazda rx4 wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









love Pantera 
1973 De Tomaso Pantera GT5 CUSTOM T-TOPS - cars & trucks - by owner...


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

That mk2 looks to be in mint condition. That's close to me too, hope somebody around scoops it up.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Like New Saturn SC2-3 Door - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Saturn SC2-3 Door Coup with under 13,000 Miles. Not a typo; was in mother's garage since 2000 and rarely used. Leather seats and sun roof. Gets approximately 32 MPG. Is a sporty looking red with tan...



cosprings.craigslist.org





a 99 saturn SC2, auto sadly but... 12,000 miles! a steal at $5000


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Not craigslist, but...is this real? Hemi Beetle - $89,988 (seriously? Just make it $90k or $89K) 




__





Premier Auto Collection | Dealership in Phoenix


We've just added a new vehicle to our inventory and it is now available to purchase. For more information please, visit our website or call us @ (602) 612-4534




www.premierautocollection.com


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Probably the nicest CLK55 out there right now








2002 Mercedes-Benz CLK55 AMG low 65k mileage Rare - cars & trucks -...


Low mileage 2002 Mercedes CLK55 AMG with 65,000 miles on it. 5.5L V8,Sunroof, leather seats, power windows and doors, cold Ac, automatic transmission. Always maintain on time. Tires and breaks are...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

dviking mk2 said:


> That mk2 looks to be in mint condition. That's close to me too, hope somebody around scoops it up.


It's not just mint, it's euro spec! It has none of the nightmare wiring or poor build quality of the Westmoreland cars!


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a nice looking e36 with 371905 miles on it.









1999 BMW 323I Convertible - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


BMW 323I convertible - Silver - Very good body condition. Garage stored. 2.5L 6 cylinder, manual transmission. Black Interior in very good shape. Mileage is mostly highway miles. No mechanical...



allentown.craigslist.org


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

r_fostoria said:


> Here's a nice looking e36 with 371905 miles on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how
seriously i don't get it. The seats and steering wheel look almost brand new. wtf. Must be a rollb----rollforward lol

seriously I don't think I've ever seen a BMW with over 300k miles on it.

that's a sweet car for $1100 provided that it's in as good shape as it appears.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

elite.mafia said:


> how
> seriously i don't get it. The seats and steering wheel look almost brand new. wtf. Must be a rollb----rollforward lol
> 
> seriously I don't think I've ever seen a BMW with over 300k miles on it.
> ...


Oh, I absolutely believe it. I got rid of my e36 at 29x,xxx miles, and it did not lead such a sheltered life at all. It had some rusting issues along the bottom edges, but otherwise held up very nicely, including the interior. I sold it to my brother-in-law and it's now a rally cross car. He redid all the suspension stuff and shift bushings but the engine was still totally solid. I also have an uncle with a '99 M3 coupe and last I talked to him, he had about 320,000 miles on it.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Cross posting 2007 Cayman S, 6 speed - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

6 speed Cayman S for $24k??
View attachment 106066


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

elite.mafia said:


> how
> seriously i don't get it. The seats and steering wheel look almost brand new. wtf. Must be a rollb----rollforward lol


The only thing I can think of, and is kind of confirmed in the ad saying mostly highway miles, is that it was mostly longer trips where once you're in you're just sitting there not doing too much damage to the seats. I would imagine many short trips where you're getting in and climbing out is going to do more damage than just getting in and driving forever. But they still look too good even if it was meticulously cared for.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Vw Passat Wagon TDI 5 speed










2003 BMW 530i - M Sport - 5 Speed










2007 BMW 328Xi Wagon


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

thegave said:


> Cross posting 2007 Cayman S, 6 speed - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 6 speed Cayman S for $24k??
> View attachment 106066


I have been looking at these and they seem to be either below 30 or well over 50....for many of the same model years. I know pricing used cars is nuts right now but I have zero idea whats going on.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

BryanH said:


> I have been looking at these and they seem to be either below 30 or well over 50....for many of the same model years. I know pricing used cars is nuts right now but I have zero idea whats going on.



Difference between .1 and .2 cars?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

BryanH said:


> I have been looking at these and they seem to be either below 30 or well over 50....for many of the same model years. I know pricing used cars is nuts right now but I have zero idea whats going on.


This might be the first S i've seen under $30k, other than a salvage title. Non S have been going for under $30k for a while, and there was a very very very small window where you could find higher mileage Non S for under $20k


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

900$ corrado, doesn't run, any takers
Volkswagen Corrado 92 For Sale - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









1980 cabby, with starting issues, looks to be pretty decent otherwise
1980 VW Rabbit convertible - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















clean mk4 jetta vr6 5spd
2001 volkswagen Jetta VR6 - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ The grille on that Corrado must be a unique part, no? Almost sounds like a scam...

And I found a Bosch distributor cap for $11.29 on Rock Auto for the Rabbit Convertible & a Rotor at $6.15 which take all of 5 minutes and a flathead screwdriver to change... Definitely a BS excuse.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Rare to see an early Cabriolet. I'm willing to bet it has CIS issues, not "spark" issues.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

PoorHouse said:


> Difference between .1 and .2 cars?


Im guessing.

According to truedelta the first gen was more reliable...but thats so dependant on user feedback. Anyone else have any feedback? I have been thinking about getting one as a daily beater.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ The grille on that Corrado must be a unique part, no? Almost sounds like a scam...
> 
> And I found a Bosch distributor cap for $11.29 on Rock Auto for the Rabbit Convertible & a Rotor at $6.15 which take all of 5 minutes and a flathead screwdriver to change... Definitely a BS excuse.


I would be on that Corrado quick if it's real.

Agree BS excuse. Seller says he can get it to start when it's warm. CIS issue vs. distributer.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

PoorHouse said:


> I would be on that Corrado quick if it's real.
> 
> Agree BS excuse. Seller says he can get it to start when it's warm. CIS issue vs. distributer.


If thats real thats a VR6 Corrado....yeah. Short of a timing chain what the problem areas? Its not a G60.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel Sentra anyone?
Diesel car - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









there’s a few things for sale but this is the cheapest thing near me

1974 VW Thing type 181 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

My girlfriend (at the time...now wife) owned one of these when we met. It really was a hateful piece of machinery. I don't know who decided to engineer the fuel system the same as the gasoline system...but I would like to take them out back and shoot them.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Here's something you don't see anymore: 




__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Not manual, but a Del Sol w/56K and a fantastic mid 90's color looks like a win for summer fun and maybe a RADwood or two.

















1993 Honda Civic del Sol S Model Automatic 56.6K Miles - cars &...


Selling 1993 Honda Civic del Sol S Model, Samba Green Pearl exterior, automatic transmission, only 56,680 miles. Car has been garaged for almost all of its life and is in excellent running and...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

On a different note, how about a 1 owner E320 wagon with 427K on the clock. For a car nearing half a million miles this looks pretty good.

















2002 MB E320 Wagon - For Sale - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Original owner, always serviced at MB dealer, service records available. Runs and handles well, tight turning radius, and is a smooth ride. Moon roof, parking sensors, manual override of automatic...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

You don't see these pop up too often:

1990 Volvo 240 wagon 5 speed runs excellent - cars & trucks - by...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Log in to Facebook


Log in to Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

What a time capsule! Mediocre 80ies motoring at its finest!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> What a time capsule! Mediocre 80ies motoring at its finest!


They had a cheap image, but actually drove/handled quite well (better than any other domestic competitor at the time).
And that "Thriftpower" Inline 6 based 4 was durable but not smooth.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Log in to Facebook
> 
> 
> Log in to Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family and people you know.
> ...


Wow, I wonder if they could find a way to make it more red. Perhaps red tires or weatherstrips?  

🍺


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

I friend had one as her first car in 1985. I seem to remember it having wheels with crosses on them. It looked completely like this:










We used to all tease her as she was the only one that had an actual new car.

She was a couple years younger than me.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> They had a cheap image, but actually drove/handled quite well (better than any other domestic competitor at the time).
> And that "Thriftpower" Inline 6 based 4 was durable but not smooth.


You think so? My dad bought a new Ford Tempo in 1984. Silver with that same red interior and 5 speed.
13 year old me desperately wanted him to get the Jetta GLI but a bad ownership experience with a '78 Rabbit kept him away. I learned to drive in that Tempo. Don't recall it handling any better than my Grandmother's '87 Celebrity. 
The Ford had way better build quality though. No rattles in that car, doors were really solid. Can confirm it was reliable as well. Dad drove it for 15 years, up to like 140k. He then sold it to a buddy of mine who drove it another couple years.
Last time I saw it the paint was still decent and the interior was really nice. No tears, headliner good, etc.
Not fast or a good handler, but still a thumbs up.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BryanH said:


> I friend had one as her first car in 1985. I seem to remember it having wheels with crosses on them. It looked completely like this:
> 
> View attachment 107021
> 
> ...


The rich kids (lawyer's kid) got one just like that in HS.
Takes me back.



PoorHouse said:


> You think so? My dad bought a new Ford Tempo in 1984. Silver with that same red interior and 5 speed.
> 13 year old me desperately wanted him to get the Jetta GLI but a bad ownership experience with a '78 Rabbit kept him away. I learned to drive in that Tempo. Don't recall it handling any better than my Grandmother's '87 Celebrity.
> The Ford had way better build quality though. No rattles in that car, doors were really solid. Can confirm it was reliable as well. Dad drove it for 15 years, up to like 140k. He then sold it to a buddy of mine who drove it another couple years.
> Last time I saw it the paint was still decent and the interior was really nice. No tears, headliner good, etc.
> Not fast or a good handler, but still a thumbs up.


That Celebrity was a different class (and newer).
This was in the class with the Cavalier.
And yes, they did drive better than a (normal) Cavalier.
I did forget about the Dodge Shadow, but wow it had a much cheaper interior.
The only sporty Tempo was the 5 speed 3.0 Vulcan V6 model in the 90s.
EDIT. I maybe thinking of the 88 and later Tempo. They made quite a few revisions to it then.
So take my comments with a huge grain of salt (like normally).


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

I think the Escort was the Cavalier competitor?
Tempo was bit bigger. Maybe it was a tweener though.
Because I think you're right the the Celebrity competed with the Taurus which was definitely bigger.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Yeah, things were changing back then.
The Tempo replaced the Fairmont maybe(?), and Ford oddly made the LTD name into two totally different models (LTD was Fox Platform, LTD Crown Victoria was Panther) to cover the market spread.
So I guess the Fox LTD was the Celebrity competitor (though a base 2.5 Celebrity was quite a bit cheaper and may explain why so few Fox LTDs were sold). Another friend in HS had a 6 cylinder LTD.. it was very comfortable but I liked the AMD Eagle wagon he had previously more because it had at least some cool factor.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

My dad and I spent a few hours exchanging emails yesterday with ads from the Denver area. Cars are cleaner there than in MN and it's not that far of a drive if he finds something he wants.

This is optioned kinda cool. Bucket seats w/ center console, 350, manual. The brown and tan is cool.









1988 Chevrolet Silverado 1500 low miles one owner - cars & trucks -...


Hello Craigslist I'm selling my grandfather's truck it is a 1988 Chevrolet Silverado low miles one owner It only has 119,700 MI original Runs and drives excellent NO mechanical issues Has a 5.7 L...



denver.craigslist.org
























1992 Subaru Loyale - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


SALE PENDING - I WILL UPDATE IF NOT SOLD This loyale is in incredible shape for its age. Aside from some rock chips on the hood the paint is nearly perfect with no fading and almost no rust. The...



denver.craigslist.org






















1978 chevy malibu rare "must see" - cars & trucks - by owner -...


$$17k OBO Original paint Floor Shift Tilt Steering Column low mileage Engine 305 Trans 350 No rust Runs perfect No leaks



denver.craigslist.org














My dad really liked this Rambler. 









1966 AMC Rambler - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1966 AMC Rambler Classic 770 37,671 Miles 6-cyl. Automatic Power Steering Runs and Drives Great !!



denver.craigslist.org


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

I like that Silverado. Price isn't crazy either.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PoorHouse said:


> I like that Silverado. Price isn't crazy either.


Agreed.
But I do wonder what a French oil change is.
Involve tongues?


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Agreed.
> But I do wonder what a French oil change is.
> Involve tongues?


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

I always loved how GM dropped the digital climate control and gauges from the early GMT400s and weren't found again until the refreshed GMT800s over a decade later (sans gauges).


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I REALLY like this.









'86 FORD F350 LONGBED - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1986 F350 Longbed -Original 460 v8 motor -New/rebuilt 3 speed c6 trans -drives great 4x4 works -body and chassis in great shape -interior in excellent condition -only 69,600 original miles



rockies.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I REALLY like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brackets on the sides for a camper.
No rear end shot.
Interior "all original" my ars. Those are not the seats it came with.
Mileage could be 169k, 269k.. without documentation who knows.
I do like the carb'd 460 4x4 C6 aspect, and that it looks stock under the hood.
Still way overpriced.
.
also.
Friend in HS got one of those early boxy Loyale wagons (85?) just like that- 4x4, manual.
It was winter capable but loud and slow even for an 80s econobox.
Would be a fun beater for around a big property though.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

The 928 used in most of the driving shots in Risky Business is up for auction.

Risky Business 1979 Porsche 928 For Sale No Reserve 2021 Houston Auction - Barrett-Jackson Auction Company - World's Greatest Collector Car Auctions


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Brackets on the sides for a camper.
> No rear end shot.
> Interior "all original" my ars. Those are not the seats it came with.
> Mileage could be 169k, 269k.. without documentation who knows.
> ...


I've got a particular thing for the Highboy F250s. I know the brown one isn't considered a Highboy generation truck. 
When I was a bus rider in middle school there was a white 70's F250 4x4 in the driveway of the house where my bus stop was. I thought it was so badass. 10 years later I find out from my girlfriend (now wife) that I was actually standing in her grandparents yard and fawning over her grandpa's prized possession.


----------



## Uesque (May 6, 2021)

PoorHouse said:


> I think the Escort was the Cavalier competitor?
> Tempo was bit bigger. Maybe it was a tweener though.
> Because I think you're right the the Celebrity competed with the Taurus which was definitely bigger.



The Tempo competed with the Citation at first and then the Beretta/Corsica.


----------



## Uesque (May 6, 2021)

bnkrpt311 said:


> 1978 chevy malibu rare "must see" - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> 
> 
> $$17k OBO Original paint Floor Shift Tilt Steering Column low mileage Engine 305 Trans 350 No rust Runs perfect No leaks
> ...



I was really mad that my dad did not order the AM/FM/8-Track/CB Radio in our 1979 Malibu wagon. He did, however, get the 4-speed manual transmission and the 3.08 rear end which made it faster than the auto & 2.73 GM cars of the era.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I REALLY like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing how well that truck blends into it's surroundings. Not sure about price or the history of the truck, but yeah this thing is cool.


----------



## Uesque (May 6, 2021)

BRealistic said:


> Agreed.
> But I do wonder what a French oil change is.
> Involve tongues?


That's when you fill it a oui little bit below full.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Uesque said:


> That's when you fill it a oui little bit below full.


I think it also involves using goose fat in place of normal oil.


----------



## Uesque (May 6, 2021)

spockcat said:


> I think it also involves using goose fat in place of normal oil.


An Italian change uses olive oil.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> I like that Silverado. Price isn't crazy either.


They lost the needles.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I took my kids down to the Subaru dealer in town because they have a Subaru Motorsports USA rallycross car on display. My 5 year old went head over heels for their 2nd gen Brat. Time to browse Craigslist for a project haha.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

completely impractical, overpriced and etc but I'd love to have one of these.. seems to be listed in NYC but ad states UK, either way still really cool little kei car
MAZDA Autozam AZ-1 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...

















really cool truck
Rare CONVERTIBLE 1991 Dodge Dakota truck - cars & trucks - by owner...









I had a Sundance as a first car and this hit me with the nostalgia feels; really clean overall
1991 Dodge Shadow - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









some stuff to be wary of in the ad but a cool nissan pickup
1985 Nissan 720 Pickup - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









really rad, first I've ever heard of, almost like a Previa with mid engine but way cooler
RARE Nissan/Autech Highway Star - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









not the best example but I always like the mx3, a friend of my dad had a v6 one as well when they were new and I remember driving around in it back then
1992 Mazda Mx3 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









I dunno, I think it's cool, Jaguar XJS with a 350 in it
Jaguar XJS Hyper-S - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...

















another scirocco for sale... selling because he wants a tractor, lotsa recent work
1986 vw scirocco - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









one owner mk3 jetta gl, does need some ps work but looks pretty decent overall.. given that it's a mk3 in the northeast
1994 VW Jetta GL III - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









be the only one on your block... er, state, with a subaru 360
Subaru 360 Young 1970 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...








one went for a grand less in better overall shape on BaT here
1969 Subaru 360 Young S


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is overpriced in my opinion and I would much rather see effort put in to get the fuel system running properly versus bolting a cell in the back. Cool color and I dig the white letter tires though. 









1984 Subaru BRAT - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1984 Subaru BRAT Turbo 4WD. Listing did not have BRAT so it’s under Baja. It’s business in the front and party in the back! I think rare is an understatement. I haven’t seen any of them for sale...



springfield.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I have never seen that one before. Extended crew cab, 8ft bed dually.









FORD CENTURION F350 1993 4X4 MANUAL TRANSM. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FORD CENTURION F350 1993 4X4 MANUAL TRANSM. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I wonder if it's a Centurion job.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

These two need to be parked side by side.



bnkrpt311 said:


> View attachment 107317





LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 107349


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I have never seen that one before. Extended crew cab, 8ft bed dually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be curious exactly how long that is... because it's gotta be quite a bit.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Stromaluski said:


> I'd be curious exactly how long that is... because it's gotta be quite a bit.


too long


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

The missing jump seat kinda sucks but the price isn't terrible for this one.

I've noticed that the jump seats make all the difference since they are so hard to find. If I do find just the seats for sale they are between $500 and $800. Some quick reading over the past couple days has taught me that replacement body and interior parts are hard to find so buying a decent car is worth it. 









Subaru Brat - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Make: Subaru Year: 1983 Model: Brat Engine: 1.8L H4 SOHC Style: REGULAR CAB PICKUP 2-DR Made In: JAPAN selling my brat, need it gone. bought it as a project. It runs and drives just needs work here...



orangecounty.craigslist.org


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

bnkrpt311 said:


> The missing jump seat kinda sucks but the price isn't terrible for this one.
> 
> I've noticed that the jump seats make all the difference since they are so hard to find. If I do find just the seats for sale they are between $500 and $800. Some quick reading over the past couple days has taught me that replacement body and interior parts are hard to find so buying a decent car is worth it.
> 
> ...


Bucky Lasek is building a Brat on his youtube channel if you're interested

most recent vid


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

elite.mafia said:


> Bucky Lasek is building a Brat on his youtube channel if you're interested
> 
> most recent vid


 I'm a big fan of Bucky. I've been watching that build from the start. I like how he doesn't blow a ton of money and really shows how to do some of the work at home.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

pretty crap ad when you’re asking for $15k
For sale 2 1986 Subaru brats one is a turbo - cars & trucks - by...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I wonder if it's a Centurion job.


I would say that's likely.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

joedubbs said:


> pretty crap ad when you’re asking for $15k
> For sale 2 1986 Subaru brats one is a turbo - cars & trucks - by...


Never understood how people look at the pics they post and think "those are GREAT!!!".

But...if thats actually a running turbo it will sell for that.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

joedubbs said:


> pretty crap ad when you’re asking for $15k
> For sale 2 1986 Subaru brats one is a turbo - cars & trucks - by...


Crap ad for sure but that green turbo is fantastic!


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

TT RS manuel.

6k-Mile 2013 Audi TT RS 6-Speed | PCARMARKET


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1986 honda prelude - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Greene's Garagemahal is selling its newest project. My goal is finding classic cars, reconditioning it to be an everyday driver. Then passing on the legacy. It is 100% operational. No rust. All...



greensboro.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Cool amigo 
1999 Isuzu Amigo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









Decent B4 Passat wagon 5spd tdi, I had a tdi sedan in the same color and it was a great car








Passat Wagon TDI 5 speed-Turbo Diesel - cars & trucks - by owner -...


B4V deep.midnight Navy w black leathrr runs great 5 speed manual Turbo diesel built at the Audi Factory in Germany 219k new oil pan new oil and filter new floor pan on drivers side professionaly...



southjersey.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That Amigo is kewl. But isn't an automatic better for off-roading?


----------



## Uesque (May 6, 2021)

BRealistic said:


> That Amigo is kewl. But isn't an automatic better for off-roading?


I always preferred a manual for the traction. I could use a taller gear and slip the clutch to get out of the muck. Going down steep hills the engine helped slow things down.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

joedubbs said:


> completely impractical, overpriced and etc but I'd love to have one of these.. seems to be listed in NYC but ad states UK, either way still really cool little kei car
> MAZDA Autozam AZ-1 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...



Given current prices, that's a decent deal.

Cleanest Taurus wagon left in existence? Looks like it has 1/10th of the claimed 158k.

Rare 1987 Ford Taurus Wagon dgt V6 Vulcan clean title ,2022 July...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Anybody still sell a wagon with rear facing seats like that?
I remember sitting in some as a child.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Anybody still sell a wagon with rear facing seats like that?
> I remember sitting in some as a child.


Pretty sure the only ones left are the E-class and the Tesla Model S.

E-class:









Tesla:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VadGTI said:


> Pretty sure the only ones left are the E-class and the Tesla Model S.
> 
> E-class:
> 
> ...



Model S doesn't offer this. At least not according to the current Tesla website.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

That Taurus is fantastic. Column shifter, the color, rear facing 3rd row, and the digital dash.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

That Ford Taurus makes me want to time travel as a middle class youth in 1980s San Fernando Valley.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

CostcoPizza said:


> That Ford Taurus makes me want to time travel as a middle class youth in 1980s San Fernando Valley.


This. Put on some Z. Cavariccis and cruise up and down Ventura like you just borrowed your mom's car for the night but need to have it back in the driveway in Encino by no later than 11 p.m., young man!


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Model S doesn't offer this. At least not according to the current Tesla website.


Per some random Tesla website, it's apparently temporarily gone from the refreshed version:



> ...
> However, when Tesla officially unveiled the new Model S and Model X refresh along with the Model S Plaid in January, a seven-seat configuration wasn’t an option.
> 
> But now in a new tweet, Musk reiterated that the new Model S will “seat up to 7 people”:
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> That Taurus is fantastic. Column shifter, the color, rear facing 3rd row, and the digital dash.


Mediocrity never looked this good. I can almost feel the velour seats.


----------



## MonsterM (Aug 10, 2005)

bnkrpt311 said:


> That Taurus is fantastic. Column shifter, the color, rear facing 3rd row, and the digital dash.


Trust me, it was that good. So many memories.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CostcoPizza said:


> That Ford Taurus makes me want to time travel as a middle class youth in 1980s San Fernando Valley.


In the mid-80's my father bought my mother a silver Taurus wagon with a red velour interior. By that time my sister and I were long out of the house. It really wasn't for her. He bought it so she could transport the racing slicks for his Porsche from their house to Lime Rock or other nearby tracks.


----------



## Uesque (May 6, 2021)

When the Taurus first came out it was so drastically different than anything else we used to sing the Jetson's theme when we saw one.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2002 Mercury Sable ONLY 11k MILES!! - cars & trucks - by owner -...


2002 Mercury Sable GS Station Wagon 3.0 v6, fwd, power windows/locks, keyless entry, 3rd row jump seat ONLY 11,800 MILES!! AC currently doesn’t work as it needs a compressor but the heat works just...



cincinnati.craigslist.org


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> 2002 Mercury Sable ONLY 11k MILES!! - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> 
> 
> 2002 Mercury Sable GS Station Wagon 3.0 v6, fwd, power windows/locks, keyless entry, 3rd row jump seat ONLY 11,800 MILES!! AC currently doesn’t work as it needs a compressor but the heat works just...
> ...


$4500 seems like a fantastic deal for a clean, running vehicle even if it is 19 years old.


----------



## Lancelot1953 (Jul 24, 2021)

Sometimes one can find some "barn finds" or most unusual sales especially with the convenience of the web during estate sales.

One has to keep their ears to the ground and let their friends know about their searches. 
Ciao to all, 
L


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

really clean voyager, one family owned, $2200
1988 Plymouth Voyager SE - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









somewhat short but could maybe be a killer overland camper base
https://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/d/plymouth-1980-unimog-406-case-mb4-
94/7356330747.html









bit longer, I love the shot of it parked across a parking spot ha
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/west-chester-1994-f350-dually-73-
diese/7354961913.html









time machine for $54k
Mint 1981 Delorean - 26K Original Miles - cars & trucks - by owner -...









time machine only back to 1977; I really like this 450, would be a great highway cruiser like the ad mentions.
1977 Mercedes 450 SLC - Great Entry Level Collectible - cars &...









Really cool RHD turbo diesel Hilux for $16.5k
Toyota Hilux Surf RHD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









59k original miles Caprice, needs a bit of cleaning but classy
All original 1992 Chevy Caprice Classic - cars & trucks - by owner -...









classier caprice here
1988 Chevrolet Caprice Classic Station Wagon - 75K Original Low...



































Awesome 95 Toyota Century for $15k
1995 Toyota Century Type L JDM Import - cars & trucks - by dealer -...









really clean 91 mx6 for sale, 84k original miles, automatic
rare 1991 Mazda MX-6"LX" coupe only 84k - cars & trucks - by owner -...

















Decent driver 944 with low miles for $3500
https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/d/merrimac-1986-porsche-944/7356935120.html









Nice crx, probably will go up in value
1989 HONDA CRX SI - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















911 track car for $25k, nice garage lift setup as well
'99 Porsche 911 Track Car - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

joedubbs said:


> Nice crx, non Si but probably will go up in value
> 1989 HONDA CRX SI - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


 It's not? The description, badge and wheels indicate that it is. I know those can all be faked. The engine appears to say 16 Valve on the valve cover. I am not intimate with Hondas of the era.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Seabird said:


> It's not? The description, badge and wheels indicate that it is. I know those can all be faked. The engine appears to say 16 Valve on the valve cover. I am not intimate with Hondas of the era.


oh my bad, early craigslist and coffee time, it's all there


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm a little ashamed of liking this, but it's pretty cool.





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Where's that guy who keeps buying up all the world's R32s?





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

That's a 20TH AE.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

dviking mk2 said:


> That's a 20TH AE.


Oh yeah, you're right, I didn't look too closely at it, just saw the bodykit and the blue paintjob.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com




1982 Renault 5/lecar
$3,900
Vehicles
Listed a day ago in Corryton, TN














__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





1996 Suzuki Cappuccino
$11,900
Vehicles
Dealership · Listed 4 days ago in Maryville, TN













__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





2003 Subaru Baja
$7,995
Vehicles
Dealership · Listed 4 days ago in Kingsport, TN


Driven 113,806 miles

Manual transmission



















I don't recall the last time I saw a Baja with low miles and is such unrusty condition with a manual.
Too bad not the XT turbo model.
But then it would be twice the price.
EDIT.. carfax says it was in Pennsylvania up until this year.
Yeah.. it's probably rusty and they sent it here to avoid fixing it to pass inspections.


----------



## Willy Pickton (Jun 1, 2021)

PoorHouse said:


> You think so? My dad bought a new Ford Tempo in 1984. Silver with that same red interior and 5 speed.
> 13 year old me desperately wanted him to get the Jetta GLI but a bad ownership experience with a '78 Rabbit kept him away. I learned to drive in that Tempo. Don't recall it handling any better than my Grandmother's '87 Celebrity.
> The Ford had way better build quality though. No rattles in that car, doors were really solid. Can confirm it was reliable as well. Dad drove it for 15 years, up to like 140k. He then sold it to a buddy of mine who drove it another couple years.
> Last time I saw it the paint was still decent and the interior was really nice. No tears, headliner good, etc.
> Not fast or a good handler, but still a thumbs up.


Early Tauruses and Tempos were really good cars although some had transmission problems


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Too bad the links don't work, that LeCar has to be the cleanest one I've seen in years.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Too bad the links don't work, that LeCar has to be the cleanest one I've seen in years.


I think you have to log in to facebook to use marketplace,, unfortunately.
And EDIT #2.
I tried with another browser I was not logged in to and the links work.
So you don't have to be logged in to FB for them to work.









Here is the rest of the Le Car ad.

*About This Vehicle*



Driven 100,000 miles

Manual transmission

Exterior color: Black · Interior color: Black

Fuel type: Gasoline

2 owners


*Seller's Description*
1982 Renault R5/LeCar for sale Purchased 1988: second owner, 100,000 miles New black paint, vinyl sunroof – 2010, original gray interior, R5 T2 steering wheel, radio R5 Alpine rims, new tires, Stainless steel exhaust with dual ANSA tip, French headlights Master cylinder, proportioning valve, new brake lines, front pads, rear shoes, Weber 32 carb.



















Not sure why no interior pics.
Edit.
Why does it have a Illinois tag?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> Too bad the links don't work, that LeCar has to be the cleanest one I've seen in years.


It's very nice, shame there are no interior shots.





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

r_fostoria said:


> It's very nice, shame there are no interior shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! Waw, that sure looks nice on the outside...


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

Only one pic, but this seems unusually cheap for the condition, no?

*88’ VW FOX (rare) - $3,000








88’ VW FOX (rare) - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


-$3,000 obo- I am selling my Volkswagen FOX Made in Brazil This awesome car has only 22,000 original miles on it which most were from being towed by an RV It’s a 5-speed manual 2-door wagon...



seattle.craigslist.org




*


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Always liked the 2 door Foxes looks.
Still slow as balls though, right?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, I didn't even know you could get this stripped down a BMW here in the US. This thing is German taxi spec.





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep that's full of base all right. Plastic bumpers were available from 92-94 in the US. The M42 is a fun engine in it's own right. I'd struggle with keeping it stock or throwing on a supercharger kit for a little rowdiness. 

Also, am I blind or are the miles not listed? Better have under 50k for that price.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CostcoPizza said:


> Yep that's full of base all right. Plastic bumpers were available from 92-94 in the US. The M42 is a fun engine in it's own right. I'd struggle with keeping it stock or throwing on a supercharger kit for a little rowdiness.
> 
> Also, am I blind or are the miles not listed? Better have under 50k for that price.


Maybe this will help.











Used to see a few of these around.
Can't imagine what a dog they were with the automatic.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Nada, expanding features only lists features.

That said, I'd give him $6k.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Lol, Facebook is so glitchy.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

The older sister of a friend in elementary school had a 1992 318i that was a clone of that one, purchased in brand new in 1991 (we were in 6th grade). I remember being in awe when she first picked him up in it. At the time, it was the first E36 I had ever seen .


----------



## Uesque (May 6, 2021)

In 1993 some cars still offered cloth seats as an extra cost option over vinyl. Remember the sound your skin made on hot days as you got out of those vinyl seats. RRRRRrrrrrrrriiiiiiP!


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> ... The M42 is a fun engine in it's own right. I'd struggle with keeping it stock or throwing on a supercharger kit for a little rowdiness.


Agreed! The M42 was always second-fiddle to the six cylinder cars, but it's an impressive and well-engineered engine. I'm a NA guy and always wondered how much fun a M42 with ITB's & cams would be.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Agreed! The M42 was always second-fiddle to the six cylinder cars, but it's an impressive and well-engineered engine. I'm a NA guy and always wondered how much fun a M42 with ITB's & cams would be.



Wonder no more.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


> Lol, Facebook is so garbage


FTFY

Stop posting FB adds as non users can't see them. Everyone can see CL...as it should be. Die FB die already!!!


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

simple said:


> FTFY
> 
> Stop posting FB adds as non users can't see them. Everyone can see CL...as it should be. Die FB die already!!!


CL is an absolute ghost town in my area. The only reason I have a FB account is for marketplace. 

Just make a burner account.


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

CostcoPizza said:


> Plastic bumpers were available from 92-94 in the US..


Wow, I actually thought they were just primer-coated replacements at first.



HI SPEED said:


> CL is an absolute ghost town in my area.


Sounds like a good place for me.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

simple said:


> FTFY
> 
> Stop posting FB adds as non users can't see them. Everyone can see CL...as it should be. Die FB die already!!!


Really? If I log out of Facebook and I click the links in this thread, I can still view all the listings. What are you seeing when you click a FB link?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HI SPEED said:


> CL is an absolute ghost town in my area. The only reason I have a FB account is for marketplace.
> 
> Just make a burner account.


Really? There are 3000 auto ads on CL for HI. The ads I see on FB virtually never have the true price on them, making you click on the ad to figure out how much they really want.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


> Really? If I log out of Facebook and I click the links in this thread, I can still view all the listings. What are you seeing when you click a FB link?


Same thing as when you dont have an Instagram account. Nothing but a login screen. I'll have to ask my 75 year old Dad to let me know if any idiots who post potato phone photos and once sentence descriptions are selling their car for $1234 in my area. 

FB marketplace is barely a step above a Swap Shop radio program in Alabama. 

Spend the $5 for a proper listing.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

simple said:


> FB marketplace is barely a step above a Swap Shop radio program in Alabama.


The problem is FB tries to algorithm my results so it isn't sure whether to show me old drift junk, used trofeos/Lincoln MkVIIIs, or Aston Vantages.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I want this.





__





Facebook လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူများနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီး မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို့ လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

@burgerbob is looking for a truck. That looks like a good truck.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

I've always liked the 510 wagons.

Every now and then I'll browse the Ratsun forums, where a wagon is often referred to as a 'goon'. 

This one is out in Colorado.









Datsun 510 wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1972 Datsun 510 Wagon. Resealed KA 24 Engine 5 Speed Ground Control Coil Overs Adj Camber Plates Lowering Blocks with New KYB Shocks. Shaved Engine Bay. 99% Rust Free Car from the Desert Original...



denver.craigslist.org





$7,500


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

That Datsun has been for sale for a while. Price too high or needs work but the seller isn't moving it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

simple said:


> That Datsun has been for sale for a while. Price too high or needs work but the seller isn't moving it.


At least it's indoors.
Used to be a common thing for people to have some classic sitting in weeds rusting away and when asked would price it like a Barrette Jackson restored example.


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

Stromaluski said:


> @burgerbob is looking for a truck. That looks like a good truck.


We talked about this. I can't have something cool because I have no self control. I'm already kind of worried about getting a Tacoma.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

burgerbob said:


> We talked about this. I can't have something cool because I have no self control. I'm already kind of worried about getting a Tacoma.


Hear me out... You could get _both. _


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

Stromaluski said:


> Hear me out... You could get _both. _


My own line used against me..


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Check out this big bird:

1978 Ford Thunderbird: Craigslist

$8,750



> 1978 Ford Thunderbird
> 
> Second owner and only 57,2xx Original Miles in 43 years
> 
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> Check out this big bird:


No yellow, no care.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That 78 T-Bird is nice.
The 7th gen is so unloved.
Ford just never had fully comfortable styling back then on their larger cars- especially when compared to GMs offerings.
And the 8th gen bird was [email protected]#$%^&* and deserves to die.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Cool, very clean, Datsun 720 pickup 
1980 Datsun 720 Pickup - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









what are the odds? Here’s the same but with a 7’ bed
1980 Datsun/Nissan HG 720 – 2Dr 7’ Pick Up (ONE OWNER) - cars &...










Decent enough vanagon for five grand
1983 VW Vanagon FOR SALE - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









sale pending but pretty cool little Lancia
1981 Lancia Beta Zagato Spyder - Sale Pending - cars & trucks - by...









Turbo diesel previa
RARE 1992 Toyota Previa TURBO DIESEL 5-SPEED - cars & trucks - by...









Seeing too many Delica’s on the road, maybe get a Mazda bongo to stand out; this one is a former Japanese firetruck
1994 Mazda Bongo 4x4 Super Low Miles Brand New Clean Everything -...









a bit rough but nice to see a cheaper 1st gen
1983 mazda RX7 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









Decently priced/sorted mr2
1985 Toyota mr2 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









wtf.. what did this start as? It looks like an suv but also a convertible/t tops?
Mitsubishi 1994 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale








nsfw,diw…


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Wow.








2000 BMW 528it touring Wagon very low 59k mileage rare find - cars &...


Low mileage and rare 2000 BMW 528it touring wagon with only 59,000 miles on it. Regularly serviced at BMW dealership and local mechanic. It runs and drives great. Clean title in hand and Passed smog...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Here'a clownshoe with three spoke wheels.





__





Facebook လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူများနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီး မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို့ လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com







> Driven 230,000 miles
> 
> Manual transmission
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

With those miles.. what are we realistically looking at?
A car that will need a new engine/tranny/diff soon?
How are the electrical systems on these?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> With those miles.. what are we realistically looking at?
> A car that will need a new engine/tranny/diff soon?
> How are the electrical systems on these?


The engines/transmissions on the BMWs of this era are very robust. My old e36 has 70k more miles than that car and lived a harder life, but the engine/transmission/electics are all totally fine. I have an uncle with a '99 M3 that's currently at around 320K miles and it's going strong. I wouldn't be put off by that kind of mileage on a 90s era, well taken care of BMW.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Those 3 spoke OZ wheels are dope but they are as soft as warm butter. Great for smooth highways and photo shoots but elsewhere no...


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

> Car doesn’t come with the oz’s and they are not for sale.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

1988 SPG 900 for sale
Classic body style 900 Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









One owner Datsun 210
1979 DATSUN 210 - ONE OWNER - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















35k mile 944, original owner for $9k
1984 Porsche 944 One Owner 35k Orig Miles 5spd Sunroof Fuchs Alloys...

















cheap B4 TDI
1996 VW Passat TDI 5-speed Manual B4 - cars & trucks - by owner -...









from ad:
Question: "What do you call a Yugo at the top of a big hill?" Answer: A miracle!
My mom had a red Yugo, I remember my dad launching it over some railroad tracks, I somewhat remember that interior as well... I wanna say they were around $4000 new..
1987 Yugo Gv - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









wow, cheaper s2k with 180k on it, many fun miles I assume
2003 Honda S2000 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









low mileage (23k), very nice, miata for $10k with hardtop
1990 Miata - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















nice cabby with low mileage
1984 Rabbit - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









3rd gen, low miles, I wonder how much these will go up in value in the coming years
Mazda RX7 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That Datsun is f*cking crazy.
I actually remember riding in the back seat and one of those Datsun 210 wagons in the late 80s. I remember being impressed with the build quality and ride quality and low road noise compared to my brother's much newer Dodge Omni.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I can't believe it hasn't turned to dust and blown away, spending it's whole life in NYS. Supposedly never driven in winter, but still.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

There's no way that 944 only has 35k miles...either that or those were some seriously hard miles.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Some interesting choices here. 





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com







> $4500
> 
> Driven 60,300 miles
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Why does that SPG ad only have three bad pics and two with the wrong wheels?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Why does that SPG ad only have three bad pics and two with the wrong wheels?


The car has 2 sets of wheels. Winter steel and OEM alloys. Why more pics of the steel wheels makes me wonder if the original wheels are beat.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

If this had the jump seats I would have a very hard time ignoring it.









1986 Subaru Brat - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Not running at the moment. Could be an electrical problem. $900 obo. Trade welcome.



missoula.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Autotrader - page unavailable






www.autotrader.com






*Used 1990 Ford Probe LX*


96,092 miles

White Exterior

Gray Interior

3.0L 6-Cylinder Gas Engine

Automatic Transmission

2 wheel drive - front

18 City / 26 Highway

5,000






































__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





1999 Toyota RAV4 Sport Utility 4D
$3,500
Vehicles
Listed 2 days ago in Indianapolis, IN




About This Vehicle
1999 toyota rav4. All wheel drive.5 speed stick.runs and drive's good.cold a.c..clean in and out.no issues needs nothing.if the ad is still up it's available.I will not respond if asked. 


Driven 99,698 miles

Manual transmission


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

That is a killer deal on the RAV4


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

draguar
1986 Jaguar (just reduced) - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

























decent price for a clean looking early Raptor
2010 Ford F-150 SVT Raptor SuperCab 4x4 - Clean NC Truck - Molten...









hmm.. I thought these came with a body kit, the same as the thunder bunny, also price seems a bit high
CLEAN 2010 VW Jetta TDI Cup Edition - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

joedubbs said:


> hmm.. I thought these came with a body kit, the same as the thunder bunny, also price seems a bit high
> CLEAN 2010 VW Jetta TDI Cup Edition - cars & trucks - by owner -...


The body kit was actually a $2500 option on top of the price of the car. Based on the cars on the TDI Cup Edition registry, something like 60% of them have the body kit. Granted, the registry probably isn't a great indication of the total pool of 1501 cars since the registry only has 164 cars currently, but it's the only data we've got to go on, haha. Side note, I've tried to text him and e-mail him about that car because I help run the registry and he hasn't responded to me. Oh well.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> If this had the jump seats I would have a very hard time ignoring it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pick up these two to go with it.

1980's Subaru Brat t-top project or? - auto parts - by owner -...











Subaru brat t-top project or? - auto parts - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

PoorHouse said:


> Pick up these two to go with it.
> 
> 1980's Subaru Brat t-top project or? - auto parts - by owner -...
> 
> ...


I see your two Brats....









Five First Gen Subaru Brat--restore or part out - auto parts - by...


PLEASE UNDERSTAND THIS FIRST---AT THIS TIME ONLY SEEKING TO MOVE ALL FIVE SUBARU BRATS,AND ALL THE PARTS AS ONE LOT ONLY. Clearing up an estate. Will sell #5 Red 1981(has the only 1.8L and the only...



westslope.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

simple said:


> That is a killer deal on the RAV4


Rust underneath is my concern.
Indiana is bad about rust.
People say no rust and they really mean no rust holes.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Skycart said:


> Only one pic, but this seems unusually cheap for the condition, no?
> 
> *88’ VW FOX (rare) - $3,000
> 
> ...


Fox wagons pique my interest, so I've been keeping this tab open. Somebody paid $12.5k for it?!



> #### SOLD ####
> 
> I guess I had it underpriced , went into a bidding war with 5 people and ended up selling for $12,500 !!! CONGRATULATIONS TO THE HAPPY NEW OWNER!!!!! I’ll be posting our other FoX soon ; same exact car ; only difference is in instead of 22k miles it has 48k miles and instead of 100% original down to the nuts and bolts like the last one, this one has after market headlights, newly installed headliner, and was Re-Painted Pearl White (so after market paint) ... that posting will be up soon ... anyone interested keep your eyes out!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

2000 Jaguar XJ8 

$1,500

2000 Jaguar XJ : Craigslist 

Not a lot of detail on what caused this to need a new engine. Could this be saved?












> Classic Jaguar that has been garage kept, spotless inside and out. Yes, $1500 is correct, it needs a new motor or so that is what the Jaguar dealer says. This car only has 87,000 miles. I was driving it last weekend and it was running great, I stopped to get gas and when I went to start it, it made a funny noise when it started and it sounded terrible. I immediately turned it off and called the tow truck to take it to the Jaguar dealer.
> 
> Their short answer was it needs a new engine. If you want a project or need parts from a 2000 XJ8 L Jaguar, this is for you. Clean title in my hands.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

wow! this looks great as a convertible, imho of course
1981 Nissan 280ZX Turbo "Convertible" - cars & trucks - by owner -...









what have they done to you?! bought from a doctor, then modded, maybe lower price if he takes everything off of it
Acura NSX- 1 of a kind body kit - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









volvo limo anyone?
1994 Volvo 960 limousine 6dr - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









el capricamino?
Chevy Caprice// El Camino - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...









800$ century wagon, looks pretty clean
‘96 Century Buick Station Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









$3000 roadmaster
1992 Buick Roadmaster 4dr Wagon Estate - cars & trucks - by dealer -...









tldr, amc concord wagon
1983 AMC Concord D/L S/W 304 V8 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









91 civic wagon, lower miles, good price
91 honda civic wagon rt4wd LOW MILES - cars & trucks - by owner -...









another cheap roadmaster with lt1
5.7L V8 LT1 ENGINE!! WOW!! 1995 Roadmaster 'Estate' Wagon!! - cars &...









$40k, needs a little help for sure but looks to be decent bones
1982 Porsche 911 Widebody - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Uhh that Capriceno actually has a lot of potential.


----------



## dwagner88 (Jan 14, 2011)

God that NSX is awful. Looks like the Grand Theft Auto version of the actual car.


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

Now this isn't something you see every day...
Audi..Replica 1939 Auto Union type C/D


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

joedubbs said:


> wow!
> 
> tldr, amp concord wagon
> 1983 AMC Concord D/L S/W 304 V8 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> ...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

It's not particularly interesting on its own, but this 80s FWD Cadillac supposedly has 269,600 miles. That seems insane for one of these things. It's also very yellow.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com







> Driven 269,600 miles
> 
> Automatic transmission
> 
> ...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

It's been ages since I last saw a Concord for sale!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> It's been ages since I last saw a Concord for sale!


Those things were tanks with the inline 6.
Rode in Eagles and Concord sedans in the late 80s.
Only real flaw was fuel economy... but compared to other 4x4 automatics of the time they were quite efficient.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





1971 Oldsmobile vista cruiser
$5,500

Listed 15 hours ago in burnsville nc

Driven 85,000 miles

Automatic transmission

Exterior color: Green · Interior color: Green

Fuel type: Gasoline

1971 Vista Cruiser 350 Rocket motor automatic transmission Good cruiser with good patina Nice fixer upper or just to ride


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Super clean 7th Gen Honda Accord, absolutely love that color. 💚 Anyone know the name?

$6,900

2003 Honda Accord Sedan : Craigslist



> This Accord is one family owned sense new and meticulously maintained. Runs & drives fantastic has no warning lights on or leaks. Everything works perfectly I have a clear Mo. title in hand and I am looking for a cash in hand buyer.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Buickboy92 said:


> Super clean 7th Gen Honda Accord, absolutely love that color. 💚 Anyone know the name?


It's called Green.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
j.k.
My google-fu says it's 

*Noble Green Pearl*


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> It's called Green.
> j.k.
> My google-fu says it's
> 
> *Noble Green Pearl*


 Thanks, It really pops in direct sunlight.

Now, for something that you never see:

'87 Mercury Topaz Coupe

$600

1987 Mercury Topaz Coupe : Craigslist 



> 1987 Mercury Topaz G 2 door. Needs work but does start and run. It needs brakes reworked, tailpipe, window motors or gears, fuel injector and tune up. Not sure about anything else. The engine starts with starting fluid and stays running but the car hasn't been driven since the 90s It had a new gas tank and fuel pump installed prior to being parked and it has a new battery. Will need trailer to pick up


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Worthwhile budget Porsche project? Needs engine work but is $9k
1999 Porsche 911 Carrera Cabriolet - cars & trucks - by owner -...










lower mileage Bentley, $15k
1996 Bentley Brooklands LWB 71K Miles - cars & trucks - by owner -...









really clean escort wagon 5spd, $3500
1994 Ford Escort LX Wagon (93K, 4Cyl, 5Spd, 4Dr) - cars & trucks -...


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

2nd gen Escort parts are nigh impossible to find anymore sadly.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

joedubbs said:


> Worthwhile budget Porsche project? Needs engine work but is $9k
> 1999 Porsche 911 Carrera Cabriolet - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> 
> 
> ...


That’s got to be close to the lowest any of those are going to get


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Those things were tanks with the inline 6.
> Rode in Eagles and Concord sedans in the late 80s.
> Only real flaw was fuel economy... but compared to other 4x4 automatics of the time they were quite efficient.


Ditto, I went through 5 Eagles and 1 Concord.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> It's been ages since I last saw a Concord for sale!


There is a old lady around here that drives a minty Concord coupe “landau” looking roof. Beige over brown, once in while I’ll see it at a grocery store. Neat car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not common

1979 FORD GRANADA COUPE 6/AUTO/A/C LOOKS AND RUNS GREAT-BARGAIN! - $3,650


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I had no idea this even existed, I thought there were just sedans and wagons. Kind of want. 








2018 Buick Regal Sportback - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


2018 Buick Regal Sportback preferred 2.0L Turbo 250HP 260ftlb 46,000 miles Like new condition 32mpg+ Fresh oil change with full synthetic Mobil 1 Selling to get a truck. Hatchback has so much space...



appleton.craigslist.org


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

joedubbs said:


> lower mileage Bentley, $15k
> 1996 Bentley Brooklands LWB 71K Miles - cars & trucks - by owner -...


@burgerbob @x(why)z 

One of y'all needs this thing.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

pretty clean mk3 tdi for 3500$
98 Volkswagen Jetta TDI Diesel 45+mpg - cars & trucks - by owner -...









price seems a little steep but I like this wagon, 87 Subaru GL awd 5spd, the spare looks cooler than the wheels on it though
1987 Subaru GL 4WD wagon 5-speed manual - cars & trucks - by owner -...

















extra clean 1992 protege
71k 1992 Mazda Protege Dx SUPER CLEAN! - cars & trucks - by owner -...









similar year/mileage to the protege with this Integra; sadly an automatic
1990 ACURA INTEGRA RS LOW MILES - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## mrspeedmaster (Sep 23, 2019)

modern 997 with “Pepita” houndstooth interior.









2007 Porsche 911 (997) C4S Cabriolet SUPER Clean Low Miles LOADED -...


The best optioned, cleanest 911 C4S Cabriolet available today--bold statement by us--best deal for you--check out pictures and all info. to determine for yourself...All questions welcome. Traded...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

mrspeedmaster said:


> modern 997 with “Pepita” houndstooth interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The kind of person who does pepita would not want the red garish porsche stripes.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Not common
> 
> 1979 FORD GRANADA COUPE 6/AUTO/A/C LOOKS AND RUNS GREAT-BARGAIN! - $3,650


Definitely not common now. Ford sold a lot of Granadas in the late 1970’s and 1980’s. They were very popular. Where did they all go? Even here in the desert southwest (things don’t rust), I hardly ever see a Granada anymore.  

🍺


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Definitely not common now. Ford sold a lot of Granadas in the late 1970’s and 1980’s. They were very popular. Where did they all go? Even here in the desert southwest (things don’t rust), I hardly ever see a Granada anymore.
> 
> 🍺


they were not very desirable used and I suspect most of them died at local county fairs in demolition derbies.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

patrikman said:


> they were not very desirable used and I suspect most of them died at local county fairs in demolition derbies.


I knew I saw one of these somewhere. This was it at a county fair a couple years ago!


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's an unusual one, a Borgward Isabella Coupe with a Miata drivetrain.





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com







> $8000
> 
> 1959 Borgward Isabella coupe with a 1998 Mazda Miata fuel injected motor and 5 speed transmission. Very neat car... very different. New interior, new timing belt, water pump, radiator. Re-chromed bumpers and trim. Interior wood replaced with new veneer. Many spare parts. Heater and stereo. Three point seat belts. Complete documentation on build, with Borgward manuals. Spare front and rear windows worth over $1,000. Starts, runs and can be driven but has developed what seems like a vacuum leak which I can not locate. Too much detail to list here. A driver that needs a little TLC.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Definitely not common now. Ford sold a lot of Granadas in the late 1970’s and 1980’s. They were very popular. Where did they all go? Even here in the desert southwest (things don’t rust), I hardly ever see a Granada anymore.
> 
> 🍺


Cars get used up being driven or sit and deteriorate.
If they have very little value after 15+ years when they need an expensive repair, they get sent to the salvage yard and stripped and crushed.
It's rare for any non-special car to be saved that long (40+ years!), and I don't think the Granada was exceptional or even great in any way other than being cheap to buy (heard some good and also some really bad stories about their quality when new).
Too bad we didn't get the European market Granada.



Ups, bist Du ein Mensch? / Are you a human?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Cars get used up being driven or sit and deteriorate.
> If they have very little value after 15+ years when they need an expensive repair, they get sent to the salvage yard and stripped and crushed.
> It's rare for any non-special car to be saved that long (40+ years!), and I don't think the Granada was exceptional or even great in any way other than being cheap to buy (heard some good and also some really bad stories about their quality when new).
> Too bad we didn't get the European market Granada.
> ...


The European Granada was great and is on my bucket list. I will import a Mk2 Granada someday. Prices are still fairly low, especially compared to other Fords of the same vintage.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

For the masochist - 5 Land Rover package deal.

5 LAND ROVERS PACKAGE DEAL - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

1999 Land Rover Range Rover Blue
1998 Land Rover Range Rover Black
2003 Land Rover Discovery Champagne color
2003 Land Rover Discovery Red
2002 Land Rover Discovery Parts silver
Tons of misc parts included.
Complete package for all $8500
Health issues not able to work on projects anymore


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This one is a doozy...








1984 Mercury Cougar Tiffany (Classic Motor Carriages) - cars &...


A true neo-classic with a story just as interesting as the car. At it's core is a 1984 Mercury Cougar, 5.0 V8, Automatic, 20k Miles, Leather, Digital Gauges, Power Windows/Locks/mirrors/Seats (and...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

With all 5 you might be able to get one running example. 😁



PoorHouse said:


> For the masochist - 5 Land Rover package deal.
> 
> 5 LAND ROVERS PACKAGE DEAL - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...



As ridiculous as these are I really miss the days when you would see them regularly. 



BRealistic said:


> This one is a doozy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

My dad is on a find-an-old-Subaru-for-rallycross kick and I came across this while we were sending ads back and forth. I think it's rad.









1991 Subaru Legacy SS TURBO - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Vin JF2BC67C6MH601280 Very rare 1/150 SS sedans available in 1991 EJ22T!!! Closed deck block Of those about 100 were automatic, this one is one of those 100 never damaged virtually rust free (very...



sheboygan.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Borgward should be fun.


----------



## aTOMic (Mar 12, 1999)

Shameless plug for my one-owner B5 Passat. I refuse to stoop to CL level... But I do enjoy this thread!!

'98 Passat, 5MT in Nashville


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1973 Corvette Wagon.









1973 Corvette Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


In 1973 this corvette wagon was designed by Harry Bradley which took 3 years to build at a cost of $ 25,000. Who Was Harry Bradley: He was a designer for GM and then hired by Mattel to design 11 of...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

aTOMic said:


> Shameless plug for my one-owner B5 Passat. I refuse to stoop to CL level... But I do enjoy this thread!!
> 
> '98 Passat, 5MT in Nashville


I got a kick out of your ad. GLWS.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Off Pump said:


> The kind of person who does pepita would not want the red garish porsche stripes.


I'm no cabrio fan, but this looks like a great car. I wonder how bad the paint is under those decals? They'd have to go.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Seems like a nice car to have to trailer to tracks. But I guess weight reduction matters.









BMW street/track - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


BMW 330i zhp coupe ESS stage 2 water cooled supercharger runs extremely well handles unbelievably set up for track so it has NO RADIO AIR BAGS NO CARPET or REAR SEATS does have door panels SCCA roll...



nwga.craigslist.org


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

2012 Alpina B7. Is $16.5 a good deal, seriously, I have no idea?









2012 BMW ALPINA B7 LWB - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1 of only 500 imported to the US in 2012. 0-60 in 4.5 sec with 174 mph top end. $16,500 firm. B7 Alpina LWB featuring 4.4L 8 cyl. twin turbo w/500 HP and 516 ft/lbs torque. Fully loaded including...



hartford.craigslist.org


----------



## JIA.B (Apr 26, 2006)

No idea of its worth either, but without the signature Alpina wheels it looks oddly generic.

Also didn't help that this past weekend I witnessed one of those 7 series broken down in the middle of downtown LA blocking a lane and its owner desperately attempting to push it to the side.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

the ad is written competently enough (and you get the OE wheels or ones pictured) that it's either market price because of issues like just mentioned or this example has issues

i wonder what insurance is like


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

What appears to be three escort diesels for $3500
ford escort diesel - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...

















sort of dreaming with the price but really cool 83 corolla
1983 Toyota Corolla - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


















1993 corolla wagon for sale
Toyota Corolla 1992 wagon DX - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









super base model 93 sentra with 5spd and low miles
1993 nissan sentra 56000 miles excellent - cars & trucks - by owner...









seems like a good deal for someone that can get it going on this mustang, $2500
1990 Ford Mustang - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















I kinda like this choo choo custom el camino
Chevy El camino - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

52 hp escort diesel. that's got to be slower than mail in rebate payouts.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Mr Miyagi said:


> View attachment 113874


Try again?


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

homerdash said:


> the ad is written competently enough (and you get the OE wheels or ones pictured) that it's either market price because of issues like just mentioned or this example has issues
> 
> i wonder what insurance is like


IME big luxury cars are surprisingly reasonable to insure. Accidents would be expensive no doubt, but I'm guessing that's more than canceled out by the fact that it tends to be older more established buyers that care about what they're driving.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Never knew of these; a Saleen focus with factory nitrous.. I’d rather have an svt though
2004 SALEEN FOCUS FACTORY N2O RARE 88 BUILT - cars & trucks - by...









2003 eurovan that needs a little attention, seems decently priced though at $5k obo
vw eurovan very rare 3 row seat v6 - cars & trucks - by owner -...









kinda cooler TDI one up in Toronto, this one is $16.5k in bald eagle dollars
eurovan - cars & trucks - by owner


----------



## mjsbullitt (Feb 11, 2012)

sweet. baby. jesus. It's like you ordered a vintage race car on wish.








2011 Mercedes Benz C8 might TRADE TRADES - cars & trucks - by owner...


2011 Mercedes-Benz AMG C8 GTR streetable / legal, road race car with thoughts of running the LeMans, Sauber, Autobahn. This concept is inspired by the C8, C9, C11, Mercedes Benz road race cars. It...



chicago.craigslist.org





*2011 Mercedes Benz C8 might TRADE TRADES - $75,000














*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Good luck finding diesel-specific parts for those Escorts, as cool as that wagon might be.


----------



## MofroJones (Dec 23, 2020)

joedubbs said:


> Never knew of these; a Saleen focus with factory nitrous.. I’d rather have an svt though
> 2004 SALEEN FOCUS FACTORY N2O RARE 88 BUILT - cars & trucks - by...


Interesting ad rust free for an upstate NY car. Best part is they refer to it as an investment despite the fact it has depreciated hard since new and they put walmart made in china tires on it 🧐


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a guy claiming to be selling a plastic bumper, six cylinder, manual e30 convertible for $3500.





__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com







> $3500
> 
> Driven 190,000 miles
> 
> ...


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Nearly 200k, no interior shots, missing trim-- if it's undervalued, it's not by much.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MofroJones said:


> Interesting ad rust free for an upstate NY car. Best part is they refer to it as an investment despite the fact it has depreciated hard since new and they put walmart made in china tires on it 🧐


It's a questionable investment car with that many miles.
But the car itself was actually a really good car.
The seats, suspension work did a great job of making it feel like a large gocart.
And once the nitrous was filled and connected, these put down 14 second 1/4 mile times.
Their "this is the only one that came with nitrous" claim is bullsh*t tho.
Every single one of these saleen foci came with the nitrous, it just wasn't hooked up or filled from the factory to avoid emission laws and that got them a $700,000 fine from California. Emission laws are not like racing laws where you vam be creative to skirt then act dumb when caught.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

joedubbs said:


> Never knew of these; a Saleen focus with factory nitrous.. I’d rather have an svt though
> 2004 SALEEN FOCUS FACTORY N2O RARE 88 BUILT - cars & trucks - by...


never knew these existed. or I forgot. That thing is fairly beat up. Couldn't they have at least washed it? those pics look like they're from the winter as teh whole car is covered in road salt... and it may not have any major rust but it's definitely got rust spots in a number of places on the body. Rear suspension looks brand new, probably replaced the whole rear subframe is my guess.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> never knew these existed. or I forgot. That thing is fairly beat up. Couldn't they have at least washed it? those pics look like they're from the winter as teh whole car is covered in road salt... and it may not have any major rust but it's definitely got rust spots in a number of places on the body. Rear suspension looks brand new, probably replaced the whole rear subframe is my guess.


I wonder if the Saleen suspension can be found/added to a normal SVT or even regular Focus.
(the SVT had stupidly tall gearing IIRC)
That suspension seems like where all the magic happens.
Using the nitrous with the stock clutch/engine/open diff doesn't seem like track with curves fun to me.
Though finding a nice 2.3 manual 1st gen Focus is probably difficult now.
Maybe a 2.5 6 speed Fusion swap?


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

mjsbullitt said:


> sweet. baby. jesus. It's like you ordered a vintage race car on wish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not fast enough to out run the ugly.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Strange Mud said:


> not fast enough to out run the ugly.


x2.
good god that's ugly.
Like a Consulier GTP after a massive explosion and then Monster garage tried to make it into a popcorn machine.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ I'm usually able to find something nice to say about things, but I'm struggling here...

Although the engine / trans are probably fun and I'm sure it sounds good, that's about the best I can do. And even that just seems low effort: Cast iron stock manifolds, single carb. It's like the exact opposite of a car being greater than the sum of it's parts...

Serious questions: Was this built on a go-kart chassis? Are there any actual Mercedes parts on it? Has it been taken above 100 mph, and how's the aero doing at that point?


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

The radiator fan looks like something from True Value.


----------



## mjsbullitt (Feb 11, 2012)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ I'm usually able to find something nice to say about things, but I'm struggling here...
> 
> Although the engine / trans are probably fun and I'm sure it sounds good, that's about the best I can do. And even that just seems low effort: Cast iron stock manifolds, single carb. It's like the exact opposite of a car being greater than the sum of it's parts...
> 
> Serious questions: Was this built on a go-kart chassis? Are there any actual Mercedes parts on it? Has it been taken above 100 mph, and how's the aero doing at that point?


I think it's registered as a "1984 JEEP CJ7" and I'm honestly not sure if that makes it better or worse.

And I think it could hit 100mph downhill exactly one time.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

mjsbullitt said:


> I think it's registered as a "1984 JEEP CJ7" and I'm honestly not sure if that makes it better or worse.
> 
> And I think it could hit 100mph downhill exactly one time.



Wait.. this is a Jeep *flatrod *turned into a "AMG race car"?


----------



## mjsbullitt (Feb 11, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Wait.. this is a Jeep *flatrod *turned into a "AMG race car"?
> 
> View attachment 114261


There's a lot of undercarriage pics that someone more familiar with jeeps may recognize something. 

But I'm not sure how I missed the *SNAKE SKIN SEATS!*









I mean I appluad the execution. It's ugly as sin but it seems more functional and put together than it has any right to be.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Where did you see the "*1984 JEEP CJ7* " info?
Did George Orwell tell you?


----------



## mjsbullitt (Feb 11, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Where did you see the "*1984 JEEP CJ7* " info?
> Did George Orwell tell you?


Typed the plates into Carfax. It will tell you the make/model of the car registered even if you don't get the full report. Had the guess the state. Illinois didn't come up but Michigan did. It could definitely still be incorrect but it seems very likely.

So some small part of this is probably a jeep. What percentage, I have no idea.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mjsbullitt said:


> Typed the plates into Carfax. It will tell you the make/model of the car registered even if you don't get the full report. Had the guess the state. Illinois didn't come up but Michigan did. It could definitely still be incorrect but it seems very likely.
> 
> So some small part of this is probably a jeep. What percentage, I have no idea.



If you zoom in on image 5 you will see the plate in Illinois.


----------



## mjsbullitt (Feb 11, 2012)

spockcat said:


> If you zoom in on image 5 you will see the plate in Illinois.


HOW did you notice that. I can't read it but ill take your word for it. Well , sorry for my poor sleuthing. That plate didn't come back as anything in Illinois.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mjsbullitt said:


> HOW did you notice that. I can't read it but ill take your word for it. Well , sorry for my poor sleuthing. That plate didn't come back as anything in Illinois.


Open the photo itself in a new tab and then use the zoom function on the browser to see the bottom of the letters. I assume the AV on the side means antique vehicle.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a solid Radwood contender.





__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com







> Driven 87,000 miles
> 
> Manual transmission
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Link to ad?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> Link to ad?


Oops, forgot that part. Link added


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1971 Chevrolet Corvette Roadster - $8,500 *

All original, numbers matching! LOL

This car is damaged beyond economical repair IMHO.









1971 Chevrolet Corvette Roadster - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1971 Chevrolet Corvette roadster, off the road since 1980, purchased new from Carrow Chevrolet in Orchard Park, NY. Orchard Park car all its life. ALL ORIGINAL , numbers matching 350 V-8, 400...



buffalo.craigslist.org


----------



## aTOMic (Mar 12, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> *1971 Chevrolet Corvette Roadster - $8,500 *
> 
> All original, numbers matching! LOL
> 
> ...


Shockingly honest ad, at least!


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cars in the Northeast have hard lives. I wonder if it was driven through the winter before it was parked? Either way just sitting up here takes its toll eventually.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Renault is quite the time capsule!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1969 corvette - $25,000*









1969 corvette - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1969corvette T Top coupe 130,000 miles 350/350 L 46 power windows power steering and brakes tilt /telescope wheel M 20 4 speed leather seats same owner 36 years



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

^^^T-tops? Really? Or a bench top?


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

Someone near me must have a collection... I don't know the value of these, nor do I have an extra $20k+ to spend, but they sure look nice!

Absolutely Gorgeous A 1973 Elkhart Green Corvette Coupe - cars &...









A Beautiful 1972 Steel Cities Gray Corvette 4-Speed Factory Air...









A Stunning 1971 Ontario Orange LT1 Corvette Coupe - cars & trucks -...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

SUPER RARE ONE OWNER 89 FORD T BIRD SUPER COUPE!! - cars & trucks -...


Very clean good running 89 Ford Thunderbird Super Coupe. This is a southern one owner car that will only go up in value over time. Equipped with 5 speed manual transmission and factory power tilt...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Stromaluski said:


> Try again?
> View attachment 113902


It was too inside-baseball, I guess. 

pg#


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com







> 1985 Toyota MR2 2dr Coupe 5-Spd
> $9,950
> 
> Driven 44,780 miles
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Omg it's bullet proof. Used to see this abomination at the local car shows.









72 Oldsmobile cutlass supreme, one of a kind - cars & trucks - by...


72 Oldsmobile cutlass supreme One of a kind Excellent for a good summer/fall car ride thru the mountains or showing off at the car shows! Must see to appreciate, in person, cash only. No checks, no...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## aTOMic (Mar 12, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> Omg it's bullet proof. Used to see this abomination at the local car shows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY EYES! _MY EYES! _MAKE IT STOP!

Also: Cocaine's a helluva drug...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

One of a kind. I don't want that kind!


----------



## aTOMic (Mar 12, 1999)

Is that imbecile actually asking $22,222 or is that a CL placeholder like $1234...
I'm considering replying to the ad as a Saudi prince who "Has all cars,,, except my eyes has never fallen upomn the likes of such beauty"...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> One of a kind. I don't want that kind!


Imagine if there were more of that kind!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I wish I still had the pics from like 15 years ago when I took some at a local shine and show.
Whatamess.



















aTOMic said:


> Is that imbecile actually asking $22,222 or is that a CL placeholder like $1234...
> I'm considering replying to the ad as a Saudi prince who "Has all cars,,, except my eyes has never fallen upomn the likes of such beauty"...


This car has been listed for sale every few years now.
I think they know what they got.......
(Maybe this was made by a now deceased father or something)


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

bnkrpt311 said:


> My dad is on a find-an-old-Subaru-for-rallycross kick and I came across this while we were sending ads back and forth. I think it's rad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was looking at this last night, looks pretty clean. Oh but it needs a headgasket.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Very clean looking 1991 VW Jetta Carat - 2.0l - Recaros - Massachusetts - $5000


















1991 Jetta Carat - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


2.0 With 272 Cam TT Chip Raceland header Magnaflow exhaust Intake On solo werk coilovers Brand new Toyo tires Brand new wheels Recaro seats Brand new battery Serious buyers only, ONLY CASH,NO...



southcoast.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

77 VW Bus RARE!!!









77 VW Bus/Van ' Shorty' RARE - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1977 VW Bus Type 2 'Little Shorty Professionally Shortened, Rare factory Automatic and Power front disc brakes, RUST Free body from Oregon... runs & drives great ,factory chrome bumpers front...



atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

It was professionally shortened.
I wonder where you get a degree in shortening.
The Paula Deen University?


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Love these. 💙 

1977 Chevrolet El Camino : Craigslist

1977 Chevrolet El Camino

$5,000



> 1977 El Camino Classic
> 90,000 original miles; new brakes; 350 4 barrel, automatic, loaded, a/c, electric windows, vey little rust. Runs well. I am the second owner- step father was first owner. Good condition.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That "The Way" seems cheap.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

1985 Chevrolet LUV Diesel Truck : Craigslist

Pretty nice example of this 1985 LUV Truck. 

$7,995



> 1985 Chevy Luv Diesel
> 
> 1 owner
> 
> 42,351 miles


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Buickboy92 said:


> 1985 Chevrolet LUV Diesel Truck : Craigslist
> 
> Pretty nice example of this 1985 LUV Truck.
> 
> $7,995


0-60 time; 37 years.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> 0-60 time; 37 years.


You simply have to Luv that truck, because you will be in it forever just getting anywhere.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Incredible deal for what will be increasing in value for that Luv


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

RAD worthy!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Incredible deal for what will be increasing in value for that Luv


Are you suggesting that diesel go up in value?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'll bet it has such low miles because the owner(s) hated driving it due to it's lack of acceleration and what is probably a very cramped cab.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I'll bet it has such low miles because the owner(s) hated driving it due to it's lack of acceleration and what is probably a very cramped cab.


62 HP. Same engine as the S-10 2.2 diesel.
The LUV was lighter so the diesel S-10 was probably even slower.
Note the Isuzu version was called the Isuzu Faster in Japan.
That's what your passenger was always yelling.
The LUV was only sold for two years in the US- against the Datsun, Toyota, Mazda trucks.
They are rare for a reason.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is kinda cool.









1985 Volkswagen truck with rear engine - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1985 VW truck for sale. Has been in storage for past 20 years, so is no longer in running condition. Was running when put into storage, but engine was misfiring. Needs restoration. Has surface rust,...



fargo.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1989 Jeep Comanche Pioneer MJ - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1989 Jeep MJ 184k miles 4.0 I6 242CI AX-15 Manual Transmission New; All 4 Tires Fuel Tank Fuel Pump Ignition cylinder Front Pads/Rotors Rear Drums/Shoes/Hardware/ Wheel Cylinders/ Brake Lines...



knoxville.craigslist.org





And this.. I wish it was closer even though listed on local CL.
Original last of the pushrod manual Mustang Cobra for a very reasonable price (and basically a one owner).
To me this is the most appealing SN95 Mustang (that can be bought for a reasonable price).
I guess one could wet sand down the clear and clear it again?









1994 Ford Mustang Cobra - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1994 Ford Mustang Cobra I have for sale a 1994 Ford Mustang Cobra. It has the original paint, but the clear coat is fading away. Never been in any accidents. Always lady driven. I bought this car...



knoxville.craigslist.org





And this just for the decals and wheels.








1987 Porsche 924S ... sell or trade - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Very rare 1987 Porsche 924S in very good shape. Basically a 944 on steroids. 5 speed manual. Huge moon roof, ac but needs charged .Porsche 2.5 'Big Four'. Includes original Bra and a couple of...



knoxville.craigslist.org





And a totally boring 03 Camry.. but with a stick shift.








Toyota Camry 5 Speed Tight Clutch - cars & trucks - by dealer -...


2003 Camry with the 2.5 Liter 4 cylinder and the manual 5 speed transmission and the clutch is tight. The AC is cold and the inside smells neutral. It has a nice set of tires on it and runs and...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This is kinda cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very unusual with rear engine.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Very unusual with rear engine.


And a very unusual low price!


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This is kinda cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually a really good price. That looks like a North American (Canadian) spec. Pretty rare.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

VadGTI said:


> That's actually a really good price. That looks like a North American (Canadian) spec. Pretty rare.


I don't know much about them other than I know they are kinda rare to see in general and are awesome looking.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

VadGTI said:


> That's actually a really good price. That looks like a North American (Canadian) spec. Pretty rare.


Fargo ain't too far from the border...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com







> 2003 Saab 9-3 viggen convertible Viggen
> $3,500
> 
> 2003 Saab Viggen Convertible. Fun car to drive. 5 speed manual transmission. Decent shape and just a fun quick car to drive. Good tires and clean title. Ready to enjoy fall.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

r_fostoria said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No such thing as a 2003 Viggen. Most likely thats one of the 2003 SE convertibles that got a bunch of Viggen parts bin stuff thrown at them.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I pitty the fool who doesn't buy this van.





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> SUPER RARE ONE OWNER 89 FORD T BIRD SUPER COUPE!! - cars & trucks -...
> 
> 
> Very clean good running 89 Ford Thunderbird Super Coupe. This is a southern one owner car that will only go up in value over time. Equipped with 5 speed manual transmission and factory power tilt...
> ...


5spd, keyless, sunroof, cloth? That’s a rare combo. For that much money it better have a folder of receipts and fresh headgaskets. Very tempting, but the spoiler and rimzzz are a bit worrisome.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> 5spd, keyless, sunroof, cloth? That’s a rare combo. For that much money it better have a folder of receipts and fresh headgaskets. Very tempting, but the spoiler and rimzzz are a bit worrisome.


There are pics with the original wheels (though I bet they could be found used easily enough too).
I totally understand going aftermarket with a classic car to have much better tire options.
And those wheels are at least not offensive (to me).
Though OEM+ would be preferred.
Like this:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I pitty the fool who doesn't buy this van.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The theme song started in my head immediately upon seeing this.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> The theme song started in my head immediately upon seeing this.


Same here, but when I read your post.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1983 Audi - $500

"Running when parked"









1983 Audi - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1983 Audi (A project that never happened) Selling this car to help settle an old friends estate: This was a very nice, running car when it was parked over 20 years ago. I believe it is totally...



cleveland.craigslist.org


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1983 Audi - $500
> 
> "Running when parked"
> 
> ...


I wonder if you'll have to cut some of that brush down to even get a photo of the interior. Wild.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Buickboy92 said:


> I wonder if you'll have to cut some of that brush down to even get a photo of the interior. Wild.


You could probably just get some through the rotted floorboards from underneath. What a shame.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> You could probably just get some through the rotted floorboards from underneath. What a shame.


Definitely gonna take someone dedicated... or crazy.  

Found this beauty today. True 43,000+ miles? Wonder if its turned over? 💜

1962 Buick Skylark Coupe

$18,000

1962 Buick Skylark : Craigslist



> 1962 Buick Skylark Two Door Hardtop. Survivor condition, aluminum 215 C.I. V8 195 HP, 2 speed automatic, 43k miles, power steering, two-tone exterior, original interior, stainless steel exhaust, classic ventiports and original turbine wheelcovers. Runs and drives excellent.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

custom? was this an option? they don't even mention it in the post.
Buick Roadmaster Roadster - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
edit, found this: T-Topped: 1996 Buick Roadmaster

















crx/samurai
1990 Honda CRX / Samurai monster truck - cars & trucks - by owner -...









clean, low mileage 4 door integra, automatic
Acura Integra 1989 Excellent condition, low mileage - cars & trucks...









1979 924, 13k miles, 5spd, sat in warehouse for 19 years, a quick wash would do wonders for it but could be decent
1979 Porsche 924 Sport Coupe 13K miles - cars & trucks - by owner -...









it's an automatic and has lousy wheel fitment but looks pretty clean and hey, it's only $2700
Honda Civic 98 hatchback for sale - cars & trucks - by owner -...









super clean 1990 loyale wagon
1990 Subaru Loyale Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









higher mileage del sol for $3000
1994 Honda Civic Del Sol - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









another del sol with half the miles for twice as much
93 Del Sol - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









really clean 2nd gen RX7 GTU
1989 mazda rx7 mazda rx3 rx2 mazda r100 Toyota starlet - cars &...









pretty decent CRX for $5000
1990 Honda CRX - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

This one is just interesting because of the condition. It's so well preserved for being such an ordinary model.



> 2003 Saab 9-3
> $4,500
> 
> Like new, classic 2003 Saab 9-3 Linear manual transmission. Classic tags. Cleanest Saab you will ever see. Paint completely corrected, ceramic coated. All manuals, service records. Too many new parts to list. Very rare. Comes with 4 new Nokian winter tires in addition to new Contis. Serious buyers only please








Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

About as Radwood worthy as they come.

1991 Geo Storm Gsi - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

/\ That's actually really cool.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Love the Storm GSi. Those had what- 130 hp? Actually quite a bit for the class then.
I test drove an Impulse brother once and it was fun but not a good seating position for a large guy.

Here is a V10 manual BMW coupe for 24k. These were 100k+ new right?
Literally over 100 exterior pics- and they are just like a panoramic attempt. IDK.


https://www.autoboutiqueflorida.com/vehicle-details/used-2008-bmw-6-series-m6-jacksonville-fl-id-42303890


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Samba Find

1983 Jetta Turbo Diesel Sunroof 4 Door Sedan - $5100






TheSamba.com :: VW Classifieds - 1983 Mk1 Jetta turbodiesel sunroof


Classified ads, photos, shows, links, forums, and technical information for the Volkswagen automobile



www.thesamba.com


----------



## RabRun487 (Sep 7, 2021)

UncleJB said:


> Samba Find
> 
> 1983 Jetta Turbo Diesel Sunroof 4 Door Sedan - $5100
> 
> ...


Damn that's a find right there. Looks clean too!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

RabRun487 said:


> Damn that's a find right there. Looks clean too!


That's a rare color.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That's a rare color.


Hides the rust?
But seriously.. did they make Jettas in Pennsylvania?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1983 Audi - $500
> 
> "Running when parked"
> 
> ...


That's 15ish minutes from me. Seeing as I've already taken on two "abandoned" 80s cars, the thought of replacing entire brake systems no longer appeals to me.

EDIT: the ad's been deleted.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This ad is great. The Cozy Coupe is cool too. 









Cozy Coupe - Subaru Impreza WRX - WRC World Rally Championship -...


This one-of-a-kind creation would be an amazing addition to your [Toddler's] car collection! This early model Little Tykes Cozy Coupe has been repainted with Daytona Blue Pearl Metallic single stage...



minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> But seriously.. did they make Jettas in Pennsylvania?


IIRC they were manufactured in Wolfsburg, Germany.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Thank god it's an auto, otherwise I'd be very tempted.








2003 Passat WB wagon - Low mileage original - cars & trucks - by...


1 of 710 W8 Passat wagons brougth to US in 2003! Here is your chance to grab an amazing and extremely rare vehical. This is the ultra rare W8 V8 engine. Essentially 1/2 of a Bugatti Veyron engine in...



cleveland.craigslist.org


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Free delivery in 3 hours! Not sure who needs a $125,000 Tonka truck that quickly, but here you go:





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## RabRun487 (Sep 7, 2021)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Free delivery in 3 hours! Not sure who needs a $125,000 Tonka truck that quickly, but here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who doesn't haha


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

5spd festiva for $1899
1992 Ford Festiva - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> IIRC they were manufactured in Wolfsburg, Germany.


Yes, all Mk1 Jettas sold in the US/Canada were made in Germany. Too bad its so far away...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

joedubbs said:


> 5spd festiva for $1899


Aw man, that would be a fun RallyX car.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Crack pipe priced 1987 E30 vert Auto - $24,750 




































1987 BMW 325i Convertible - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


A classic roadster with a rumble. Cherry Red with new BMW black convertible top. Runs like a champ. Dual headlights, fog lights, stereo, radar detector. Original BBS multi spoke wheels. Electric...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Thank god it's an auto, otherwise I'd be very tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were 3 manual, W8 Passat wagons at L'oe Show over the weekend. I was surprised. One of them is a friend of mine from down here. He left Saturday afternoon and got up there around 2 AM Sunday morning. Went to the show that day, and left just before 4:00 to head back home. It was a little under 12 hours each way for him.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Stromaluski said:


> There were 3 manual, W8 Passat wagons at L'oe Show over the weekend. I was surprised. One of them is a friend of mine from down here. He left Saturday afternoon and got up there around 2 AM Sunday morning. Went to the show that day, and left just before 4:00 to head back home. It was a little under 12 hours each way for him.


I have a buddy who had a manuel W8 wagon back when they were new1ish. I got to borrow it a few times and it was a hoot of a car to drive.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> Crack pipe priced 1987 E30 vert Auto - $24,750
> 
> View attachment 116775
> 
> ...


The piece of paper over the plate is a nice touch


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Thank god it's an auto, otherwise I'd be very tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always been fascinated by those W8's. But aren't those the motors with unobtainium timing service parts?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

dviking mk2 said:


> I've always been fascinated by those W8's. But aren't those the motors with unobtainium timing service parts?


Also... engine access to do maintenance/repairs?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Porsche 924 Carrera GT Lightweight.









porsche 924 carrera Gt lightweight - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Mint 1981 porsche 924 Carrera Gt with factory ac. Very rare light wight car Original paint Original interior All records from new Factory book Docs from new Servcie records from new No sunroof 60123...



miami.craigslist.org


----------



## RabRun487 (Sep 7, 2021)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Porsche 924 Carrera GT Lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gah damn that's a beauty


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

dviking mk2 said:


> I've always been fascinated by those W8's. But aren't those the motors with unobtainium timing service parts?


The bigger issue there is they have a belt driven balance shaft module, and that belt is NLA with no aftermarket one known. If you need to replace it, buy another engine.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Stromaluski said:


> The bigger issue there is they have a belt driven balance shaft module, and that belt is NLA with no aftermarket one known. If you need to replace it, buy another engine.


Waw, that sucks.


----------



## mcGrady92 (Jan 20, 2020)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Porsche 924 Carrera GT Lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sweet one! I dig those wheels.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

mcGrady92 said:


> That's a sweet one! I dig those wheels.


<squints hard, adjusts monitor>


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> The bigger issue there is they have a belt driven balance shaft module, and that belt is NLA with no aftermarket one known. If you need to replace it, buy another engine.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

silverspeedbuggy said:


>


Yep... Part number 07D 109 119A.





__





2004 Volkswagen Passat Engine Balance Shaft Belt - 07D109119A - Genuine Volkswagen Part


Engine Balance Shaft Belt. 2004 Volkswagen Passat. Genuine Volkswagen Part - 07D109119A (07D-109-119-A)



parts.vw.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

1997 Dodge Ram 3500 Club Cab 155 WB DRW 4WD - cars & trucks - by...


1997 Dodge Ram 3500 Club Cab 155" WB DRW 4WD - $31,999 Year: 1997 Make:Dodge Model:Ram 3500 Trim:Club Cab 155" WB DRW 4WD Mileage:78,492 Stock #:0150 VIN:3B7MF33D0VM521496 Trans:5 Speed Manual...



spokane.craigslist.org


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Holy **** it's local.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

2010 Jetta TDI Cup Edition - $8800

Looks clean - but do I see paint variation from the front clip to the doors? 205k miles, but it is a TDI and that is why people bought them. 



























CLEAN 2010 VW Jetta TDI Cup Edition - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Very clean 2010 VW Jetta TDI Cup Edition 6 speed Manual, fully loaded Power everything including sunroof Heated seats etc. Sirius XM Radio Car is in n beautiful shape inside & out Runs &...



vermont.craigslist.org


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Stromaluski said:


> The bigger issue there is they have a belt driven balance shaft module, and that belt is NLA with no aftermarket one known. If you need to replace it, buy another engine.


Time to walk behind the counter at autozone and try to find a match  or perhaps someone will do a one off for you


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Dodge is nuts.


----------



## mcGrady92 (Jan 20, 2020)

bnkrpt311 said:


> 1997 Dodge Ram 3500 Club Cab 155 WB DRW 4WD - cars & trucks - by...
> 
> 
> 1997 Dodge Ram 3500 Club Cab 155" WB DRW 4WD - $31,999 Year: 1997 Make:Dodge Model:Ram 3500 Trim:Club Cab 155" WB DRW 4WD Mileage:78,492 Stock #:0150 VIN:3B7MF33D0VM521496 Trans:5 Speed Manual...
> ...


OK, that's totally weird.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

This was pretty cool to see pop up. I had almost forgotten about these: 1975 Avanti - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

bnkrpt311 said:


> 1997 Dodge Ram 3500 Club Cab 155 WB DRW 4WD - cars & trucks - by...
> 
> 
> 1997 Dodge Ram 3500 Club Cab 155" WB DRW 4WD - $31,999 Year: 1997 Make:Dodge Model:Ram 3500 Trim:Club Cab 155" WB DRW 4WD Mileage:78,492 Stock #:0150 VIN:3B7MF33D0VM521496 Trans:5 Speed Manual...
> ...


that's some wacky stuff right there. 
that's so bizarre. As if a 3500 isn't wide enough to begin with?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> that's some wacky stuff right there.
> that's so bizarre. As if a 3500 isn't wide enough to begin with?



Americans are getting fatter and fatter. Trucks need to adapt.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's just so odd. It's really well done from what I can see. It just hits the eyes in a weird way. I'd love to see it in person for giggles though. At the end of the day I think "Why not just buy a H1 Hummer??".


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> 2010 Jetta TDI Cup Edition - $8800
> 
> Looks clean - but do I see paint variation from the front clip to the doors? 205k miles, but it is a TDI and that is why people bought them.
> 
> ...


I tried contacting that dude through both e-mail and text message and never heard back. Looks like a really decent car.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> I tried contacting that dude through both e-mail and text message and never heard back. Looks like a really decent car.


Lame. I hate that. It does look pretty darn nice.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





1990 Honda Civic DX Sedan 4D
$2,800
Vehicles
Listed a day ago in Calhoun, GA

Driven 152,000 miles

Manual transmission























-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is an Accord EX right? Those look like alloy wheels and that's a fancy armrest (the seat and armrest cover seem to be for protection and not to cover worn out stuff- I did not realize anybody did that anymore).
Manual EXs were rare in this gen Accord... at least around here.




__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





1996 Honda Accord
$3,000
Vehicles
Listed 15 hours ago in Jefferson City, TN
Driven 242,000 miles

Manual transmission
Seller's Description
I’ve got a really nice, clean daily driver I’m looking to sale. Price is obo it’s had plugs wires timing belt and water pump. Steering is good and tight great car. Tires are wearing good the A/C and heat works. Trans shifts perfect only reason I’m selling is to pay for a repair needed on my truck. Super clean inside and out. The good: Doesn’t use any oil, no noise, clutch is good rides great. New radio solid car. Price is obo and the sunroof works. Now the bad: Abs light is on idk why Has slight hail damage and the clear coat is pealing in a few places.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could at least post some details of the ads so people can judge whether they want to click on the bookface links.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> You could at least post some details of the ads so people can judge whether they want to click on the bookface links.


Sorry.
I normally do that but was doing this on my phone waiting for curbside pickup and the girl showed up sooner than expected.
And I forgot to go back later and fix it.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Neat old banger Fiat:









1964 Fiat 1500 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Thinking of selling my 1964 Fiat 1500 Berlina. 4 cylinder engine, 4 speed on the column transmission, front disc brakes, nice interior. This model was never sold in the US. In 2015 I got this car...



sfbay.craigslist.org






















*1964 Fiat 1500 - $4,500*

Thinking of selling my 1964 Fiat 1500 Berlina. 4 cylinder engine, 4 speed on the column transmission, front disc brakes, nice interior. This model was never sold in the US.

In 2015 I got this car back on the road and daily drove it for ~5 years. At that time I went through the engine (new head, pistons, etc.); new clutch; new brakes with calipers rebuilt by Goldline; radiator cleaned out, new tires, front end bushings; new gas tank; basically everything to make it a good driving car.

I've used it less in the last year or two, and its drifted back toward the driving project end of the spectrum. Has a million little things that can be addressed. Paint is fading, body has bondo here and there, and obvious surface rust on the roof and trunk. Not much rust but has a soft spot under the driver's feet. Trans has an occasional bearing noise that has been there for years, but will need to be addressed eventually.

Its a fun uncommon car to drive while you work on it, with good parts availability. I just renewed the registration so its good through July 2022.

Asking $4500, make an offer and drive it home. 

:

Another neat Fiat but it requires a complete resto, 
so bring a trailer!

*1962 Fiat 1200 Vetture Speciali Spider - $3,500*










1962 Fiat 1200 Vetture Speciali Spider - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1962 Fiat 1200 Vetture Speciali Spider. Bought as a project car but haven't had time to work on it. Clean title in hand.



sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

higher mile r32 for $13.8k, looks good in reflex silver 
2004 Volkswagen R32 For Sale - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









and a higher mileage mk5 R32 for under ten grand 
2008 Volkswagen R32 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









really nice 1992 golf with diesel swap, lots of extra parts for $4000
1992 VW Volkswagen Golf GLI - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a Bricklin SV1.





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com







> 1974 Bricklin SV1
> $16,000
> 
> Classic lovers Limited cars in USA. Very Rare Cream white 1974 Bricklin SV1 used vet look from Canada. Check out the doors and low mileage 33k. Classical historic car. Messenger me on this great deal.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

And here's a Peugeot 504 on a lifted 4runner chassis.





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com







> 1977 Toyota other
> $2,800
> 
> 1977 Peugeot 504 mated to an 86 Toyota 4 runner. Runs drives ready to wheel and have fun with not road worthy. But hell a fun off road. Looking for cash offers or trade for 4 wheeler/ other toys.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

r_fostoria said:


> And here's a Peugeot 504runner..


Fixed.
And where is the link?


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Pair of Mercs.
1968-1969 - auto parts - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## RabRun487 (Sep 7, 2021)

2001 Gti Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Turbo Charged , Leather interior,2door,Heated Seats,A/c,New tires , New rims, New A/C Compressor, Bike Rack, Bluetooth, Back Up Camera, Tinted Windows. Volkswagen calls it the world's best-loved...



santabarbara.craigslist.org





Interesting little post here. Would consider reaching out to the dude because I am looking for the car pictured but it's a bit of a red flag to see the year of the car so far off from what the title states. 2001 with DSG? lmao


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

RabRun487 said:


> 2001 Gti Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> 
> 
> Turbo Charged , Leather interior,2door,Heated Seats,A/c,New tires , New rims, New A/C Compressor, Bike Rack, Bluetooth, Back Up Camera, Tinted Windows. Volkswagen calls it the world's best-loved...
> ...


Did he do a VR6 swap as well?


----------



## RabRun487 (Sep 7, 2021)

Vrucizzy said:


> Did he do a VR6 swap as well?


Seems likely or he doesn't know that he has a 4-cyl and thought he had a 6?


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

RabRun487 said:


> Seems likely or he doesn't know that he has a 4-cyl and *thought he had a 6?*


This is probably closer to the truth. Especially with no engine bay pics.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

2011 typo?


----------



## RabRun487 (Sep 7, 2021)

Strange Mud said:


> 2011 typo?


That's what I thought but I think it's a mk5 from the pictures


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Looks like a good car to do some lines in.









1976 Camaro type lt - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


1976 Camaro type LT. Has 454 engine with blower shop blower and Twin demon carburetors, Has full roll cage, leather interior with power windows, Ford 9 inch rear end, professionally built in...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> Looks like a good car to do some lines in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...off a switchblade.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I feel bad for the B5 S4 to be honest.... They all deserved better.









2000 Audi B5 S4 w/150k Needs Work - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Sadly I'm at the point where I am willing to part with my B5 S4. These 2.7 twin turbo are getting harder and harder to find, even more so when they have never been tuned(like mine). I honestly have...



nh.craigslist.org














The pine needles are damning - not to mention the rusty rotors.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ehh, pine needles don't necessarily tell the story. I lived with a single pine tree over my parking space and my Protege5 was constantly full of pine needles. You clean them out one day and then it is full the next. At some point you just leave it because the trap there is doing its job.

Agree on the S4 part though. I don't know what it is with that car but it's like they attracted all of the Fast and Furious people circa 2005.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah I lived with pines for a time as well at a place I rented, but that is a lot of needles.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

I found this one interesting soley because ~ 8 years ago we struggled to sell my Father in Law's '67 coupe and ended up letting it go for around $5k if I remember right. It was a running / driving 289 automatic, well maintained and significantly cleaner... So $17k for this pile seems a bit ridiculous, no?





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Microchip shortage and used car shortage have driven prices up.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> I found this one interesting soley because ~ 8 years ago we struggled to sell my Father in Law's '67 coupe and ended up letting it go for around $5k if I remember right. It was a running / driving 289 automatic, well maintained and significantly cleaner... So $17k for this pile seems a bit ridiculous, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post says it’s $1000. Betting the top is a mistake.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Ah, I could swear that wasn't there before, LOL.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Good lawd...




































1968 Chevrolet Nova SS - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


68 Chevy Nova II Super Sport. 427 4 Speed Manual. Tubbed on Full Air Ride Suspension. This Car Is Stupid Fast. Jump In And Drive It Home. Asking $20,000



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

very nice 16v Scirocco, $8k obo
1987 Scirocco 16V reasonable offers - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Good lawd...


LoL

I saw this ad earlier. Looks like gramma's Nova from a distance.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

kind of a bummer it's an auto, 1990 Legacy for cheap
1990 Subaru Legacy AWD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

































2000 miata 5spd for $3450
Mazda Miata - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

2011 WRX SUBARU HATCH 111k miles - cars & trucks - by owner -...









I want to believe, but I feel like they're covering up a timebomb issue


----------



## dancap (Dec 25, 2020)

I know nothing about these old TVRs but this is interesting…






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

How salvageable is this 960? 

1992 Volvo 960 : Craigslist 

1992 Volvo 960 Sedan:

$900



> Car runs and drives, has 187,000 miles and some damage to hood and front of vehicle due to previous owner hitting a deer. Everything works in the car and it runs good, just needs a little TLC from someone wanting it as a driver.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

an engineer I know has one that looks just like that with what I believe he says 350K+ miles on it


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Very vague ad, Lotus Elise with a salvage title for ten grand 
Lotus - cars & trucks - by owner


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Dang could be interesting.
Do those still total with any damage to the clam shell?


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

anyone fancy a 300k corrado? Engine built up to euro spec 2.9 with lots of other general maintenance, $3500
1993 VW Corrado SLC - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









really clean 1.6 diesel rabbit caddy for $7500
1981 VW Rabbit Pickup 1.6L 4spd Diesel - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1969 Dodge Charger $45k

69’ Dodge Charger, matching number 383, automatic, original paint, original interior, very solid floors, has some rust on the quarter panels otherwise very solid unmolested car. This car has the original build sheet along with other documentation. Engine runs excellent, just installed new water pump, thermostat, alternator, starter, battery, belts, spark plugs, and master cylinder. The doors, hood and trunk all close like new, gaps are excellent. No low ball offers, no trades, price is firm. Clean Ca title on non op.









1969’ Dodge Charger - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


69’ Dodge Charger, matching number 383, automatic, original paint, original interior, very solid floors, has some rust on the quarter panels otherwise very solid unmolested car. This car has the...



inlandempire.craigslist.org





That is a lot of money for a project.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

I want this, BUT: 

$1,000

No description about condition, mothballed for sure. 

1993 Saab 9000 Cs | eBay 















































Interior looks decent, but definitely seems overpriced.


----------



## RabRun487 (Sep 7, 2021)

Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





100k on odometer, $2500

Little project right here for under 3k, definitely some people here that would have fun with it.


----------



## ikonomore (May 24, 2006)

2000 miata 5spd for $3450
Mazda Miata - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale








[/QUOTE]

Of course I don't look at this thread for a few days and this miata shows up and is local. I didn't see the ad so tell me it was rusty and 200k miles on it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Buickboy92 said:


> I want this, BUT:
> 
> $1,000
> 
> ...


Which 9000 was in one of the Motortrend Bang for the Buck competitions around that time?
They were surprised that it was even there based on it being a nice big family vehicle.
Manual turbo tho.. CSE?

I think it was this magazine.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Which 9000 was in one of the Motortrend Bang for the Buck competitions around that time?
> They were surprised that it was even there based on it being a nice big family vehicle.
> Manual turbo tho.. CSE?


Not sure, MT does have a review of a '95 CDE 9000 posted online. How hard would it be to restore that CS I posted above you think?


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

ikonomore said:


> 2000 miata 5spd for $3450
> Mazda Miata - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Of course I don't look at this thread for a few days and this miata shows up and is local. I didn't see the ad so tell me it was rusty and 200k miles on it.
[/QUOTE]

the ad and photos were brief, I didn’t look to have any visibility rust and had, I wanna say, 140/150k on it. I’ll have to ad mileage to my brief descriptions as well. Hopefully there’ll be others


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Is this real or is this just a rebadged C-series? it cant be an actual AMG version can it? That engine cover looks like the regular C320 version but I don't know what I'm looking at here. I like the older version C class for styling anyway.

*








2002 MB. C32 - cars & trucks - by owner


2002 MB. C32 , AMG alloy rims , running ,if interested call or text thanks



vancouver.craigslist.org


























*


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That is a lot of money for a project.


Maybe it's the Michigander in me but that doesn't look like a project, that looks like a paintjob.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MGQ said:


> Maybe it's the Michigander in me but that doesn't look like a project, that looks like a paintjob.


Paint + some rust + interior + what else?

I think this fit a project. Am I right wrong? You tell me.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Take a look at this bad boy: Collectors Alfa Romeo- Balocco SE - cars & trucks - by owner -...
1982 Alfa Romeo GTV Limited Edition Balocco SE. #154 of 350 with barely 22k miles.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

MGQ said:


> Is this real or is this just a rebadged C-series? it cant be an actual AMG version can it? That engine cover looks like the regular C320 version but I don't know what I'm looking at here. I like the older version C class for styling anyway.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I am going to say this is a non-AMG W203 Mercedes. The C32 AMG engine on the W203 should look like this:








Yes, the C32 AMG engine was supercharged.

The AMG C32 also had the “Kompressor” badge on each front fender, for the W203 models. Also missing are the correct AMG wheels. 









Comments from others?

🍺


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Def a C320 with sport package, as you note, wrong engine. He also has a pic of the catalyst/emissions tag, it lists C320. AMG models will say C32.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Paint + some rust + interior + what else?
> 
> I think this fit a project. Am I right wrong? You tell me.


I saw that photo, and the mild rust over the wheel arch. I think the price is justified for what looks like a very straight car that just needs paint and a very easy walk through a few catalogues to order what you need to make it pretty minty, without a whole lot of work.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

MGQ said:


> I saw that photo, and the mild rust over the wheel arch. I think the price is justified for what looks like a very straight car that just needs paint and a very easy walk through a few catalogues to order what you need to make it pretty minty, without a whole lot of work.


Price might be in the ball park. Not a RT, but still a big block '69 Charger.

Looks pretty sweet as is. I wouldn't paint it, new interior, sort it mechanically and have fun.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm curious how this drives.








Keisler Automation Totality LFX swapped RX8 - cars & trucks - by...


This is a Keisler Automation Totality swapped Mazda RX8. This swap corrects the Achilles heel of the RX8: the torque-weak Renesis rotary engine, by replacing the entire drive train with a 3.6L GM V6...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Omega360 said:


> Take a look at this bad boy: Collectors Alfa Romeo- Balocco SE - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> 1982 Alfa Romeo GTV Limited Edition Balocco SE. #154 of 350 with barely 22k miles.


This kind of reminds me of an Italian Scirocco. Pretty cool.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1990 Honda Civic Si hatchback - 101k miles - all original - rare! -...


All original, clean title and clean carfax. The only thing not original is the paint, floor mats and tinted windows. Completely stock and unmolested. Even the shift knob is original! Dash cover...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I'm curious how this drives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could swear the owner is on here. If not him directly, there is an owner of an LFX swapped RX8 with rpf1s on here


Edit: It's not SicklyScotts car but it would be the same swap 

My non-rotary rotary car: 2007 RX-8 with GM LFX (3.6l V6)


----------



## caslone88 (Feb 13, 2012)

1990 VW Golf Rallye Tribute / 2.8 VR6/5 Speed/Full Suspension...


1990 Volkswagen Golf Rallye Tribute. VIN #3VWBA01G6LM030359. 2.8L Narrow Angle VR6 engine. 5 Speed Manual Transmission. Full Bilstein Big Shaft Suspension. CAE Shifter. Big Brake Conversion. 5x100...



albuquerque.craigslist.org


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ I feel like that popped up recently. It looks like a beautiful car, but the lack of the actual AWD conversion was a big disappointment for many.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ I feel like that popped up recently. It looks like a beautiful car, but the lack of the actual AWD conversion was a big disappointment for many.


100%


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ I feel like that popped up recently. It looks like a beautiful car, but the lack of the actual AWD conversion was a big disappointment for many.


Yes, that and paying that kind of money for a Rallye that isn't really a Rallye.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> 1990 Honda Civic Si hatchback - 101k miles - all original - rare! -...
> 
> 
> All original, clean title and clean carfax. The only thing not original is the paint, floor mats and tinted windows. Completely stock and unmolested. Even the shift knob is original! Dash cover...
> ...


Gotta love sellers that do this:


> All original





> Completely stock and unmolested.


But then...



> The only thing not original is the paint, floor mats and tinted windows.





> Dash cover,steering wheel cover, after market stereo


Yes, all of that stuff is minor and easily removed, and maybe I'm just an overly anal-retentive jerk, but I cannot stand it when sellers call a car 'all original' and 'completely stock' when it isn't.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Way more miles but looks like pretty similar condition for a lot cheaper.

*








1990 Honda Civic Si hatchback 5 speed - cars & trucks - by owner


Selling a prized collector car! 1990 Honda Civic Si hatchback 5 speed. This is possibly the most original, well documented EF civic you’ll ever see. It has 368,000 original kms, but don’t let that...



 vancouver.craigslist.org




*
*1990 Honda Civic Si hatchback 5 speed - $5,800*


*

















*


> Selling a prized collector car! 1990 Honda Civic Si hatchback 5 speed.
> 
> This is possibly the most original, well documented EF civic you’ll ever see. It has 368,000 original kms, but don’t let that scare you! Bare in mind that it is 31 years old. Most of the kms were done in the car’s first 10 years, and it comes with a massive folder packed with every single bill for work that was done on the car since it was bought brand new from Langley Honda! It even comes with the original purchase agreement! Timing belt and water pump were done about 50 000 km ago, and it has been meticulously maintained. It was purchased from the second owner, who had the car since it was only 4 years old. He owned the car till 2020. Since it was bought it has just been sitting in storage.
> 
> ...


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

The Golf Alltrack before the Golf Alltrack

2010 Saab 9-3x AWD Sport Combi Wagon Rare Import! - cars & trucks -...


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm not even go to ask how that's legal in the US. ^


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ErikGTI said:


> I'm not even go to ask how that's legal in the US. ^


Yeah, that's crazy. I doubt that comes with an Oregon title. And would it pass smog?


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

I think this is an US car, orange headlight reflectors, MPH speedo, Fahrenheit HVAC controls. I don’t remember Saab having an trim like this in their final days and I owned a 03 9-3 too.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's not an import. There are 4 for sale on cars.com. It was built in Sweden but it's a US market car.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> That's not an import. There are 4 for sale on cars.com. It was built in Sweden but it's a US market car.


This. My brother had one for a short time.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bnkrpt311 said:


> That's not an import. There are 4 for sale on cars.com. It was built in Sweden but it's a US market car.


So it is an import. Imported from Sweden by GM when they owned Saab.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

spockcat said:


> So it is an import. Imported from Sweden by GM when they owned Saab.


Touche


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

spockcat said:


> So it is an import. Imported from Sweden by GM when they owned Saab.


Sure, but the language of the ad implies that it’s grey market, when it appears to be USDM. 

Unless that dealership advertises their all Fiat 500s as “imported from Mexico” or a Challenger as “imported from Canada” it feels like marketing fluff hoping to mislead. 

If you were trying to sell a US market VW as being German made, you would say “German made” or “German built”, “imported from Germany” implies that is where it was originally sold, in modern auto ad parlance, IMO.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, this certainly qualifies!

1984 Audi Turbo Quattro Couple - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is $6k reasonable for that?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, very interesting, but what a basketcase that thing is going to be to own.


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Well, this certainly qualifies!
> 
> 1984 Audi Turbo Quattro Couple - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


This car is within 5 miles of me, but looks to be a complete disaster. Moldy interior—check, body filler falling off—check, rust—check, unknown if it will run—check, Krylon paint job—check. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Looks like a parts car to me.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Well, this certainly qualifies!
> 
> 1984 Audi Turbo Quattro Couple - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


That's two I've seen recently in similar condition. Who needs a project?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1988 Mazda 323 GTX Turbo AWD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1988 Mazda 323 GTX. One of 1,200, and most have been destroyed in amateur rally. This car is a survivor, and is an important piece of motorsport history. Water pump, oil pump, clutch, and timing...



modesto.craigslist.org


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> 1988 Mazda 323 GTX Turbo AWD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> 1988 Mazda 323 GTX. One of 1,200, and most have been destroyed in amateur rally. This car is a survivor, and is an important piece of motorsport history. Water pump, oil pump, clutch, and timing...
> ...


That is clean for the age. I wonder if the seats are original... those bolsters couldn't have survived for 30+ years without busting.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

so damn cool , all id do is put jdm bumpers on that GTX


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Not CL, but this needs to be saved!





__





Copart USA - Online Live Vehicle Auctions - Bid & Win


Leader in live online salvage and insurance auto auctions. Over 100000 vehicles on sale. Salvage, used cars, trucks, construction equipment, fleet and more.



www.copart.com


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

bzcat said:


> That is clean for the age. I wonder if the seats are original... those bolsters couldn't have survived for 30+ years without busting.


Those are original. My buddy has a GTX and his seats still look new.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

simple said:


> Those are original. My buddy has a GTX and his seats still look new.


I had an 86 SE 323 hatchback and the seats still looked like brand new at 100k miles (when I wrecked it).
My 90 SE hatchback seats also still looked like new in 01 when I sold it.
Mazda was using some quality stuff back then... before the whole rat fur glued to cardboard carpet crap.
My only concern with a GTX is the viscous center dif now.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GolfTango said:


> Not CL, but this needs to be saved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry.
The bids will go way higher than you expect.
Lightly wrecked trucks sell for too much there.
edit.
It's in Washington..... may be sold cheap.
That's a strange market.


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

This brought to mind how I wanted a post-LCI E39 years ago but there can't be any inexpensive good ones left at this point. 









03 Bmw 530i - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


03 Bmw 540i. Black. On black auto ice cod air emission just done. Runs perfect looks great . Call



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Don't see too many of these coupe body style Grand Prix's any more. One owner too. 

$650 1997 Pontiac Grand Prix Coupe

1997 Pontiac Grand Prix Coupe : Craigslist



> 1997 Pontiac Grand Prix GT
> 
> 365,200 miles
> One Owner
> ...


LOL 

Seriously, could this be fixed or no?


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

I don’t think you’d find a shop that would be willing to repair that if that’s what you’re asking!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Holy hell somebody got their money's worth of use out of that car.
At 365k miles.. are there any parts on the car NOT worn out if you use it for parts?


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I went down the S10 rabbit hole this morning for no reason at all. This thing is spec'd great but the entry price seems bonkers to me. 









2000 S10 Pickup - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Super clean and in great condition. NO RUST Very low miles - stored winters V6/automatic Tilt steering wheel LS package Regular cab AC works great AM/FM/Disc player Tonneau cover and bedliner Tinted...



minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I went down the S10 rabbit hole this morning for no reason at all. This thing is spec'd great but the entry price seems bonkers to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should look up older Ford Ranger pricing


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I went down the S10 rabbit hole this morning for no reason at all. This thing is spec'd great but the entry price seems bonkers to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's really clean and has the V6 but I am sure it didn't cost much more new than what they are asking now ($11,900).

PS: My wife's first car was a new S10 like that but with a 4-cylinder. Her parents leased it for like $105 per month. My brother also had a S10 like that but his was 4-cylinder w/manual - he took over a lease from my friend's dad and was paying like $68 per month. Lease deals for Big 3 families in Metro Detroit couldn't be beat.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PlatinumGLS said:


> It's really clean and has the V6 but I am sure it didn't cost much more new than what they are asking now ($11,900).
> 
> PS: My wife's first car was a new S10 like that but with a 4-cylinder. Her parents leased it for like $105 per month. My brother also had a S10 like that but his was 4-cylinder w/manual - he took over a lease from my friend's dad and was paying like $68 per month. Lease deals for Big 3 families in Metro Detroit couldn't be beat.


Note 58.87% inflation since then though.
So the original 17k price is now 27k.
A base 5 speed 2.2 work truck would have been 13-14k.
I think if new cheap little trucks still existed today.. these survivors wouldn't be worth so much now.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Is this a good price?









1988 Mazda RX7 RX 7 Turbo II


1998 Mazda RX-7 Turbo II for the Classic Sport Car Enthusiast... 1.3L Twin Wankel Rotary Turbocharge Engine /w5 Speed Manual Transmission. A “Classic Car” Classification,...




www.hemmings.com


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Is this a good price?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats insane.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> Is this a good price?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah. 68k seems pretty crazy although it does have only four thousand miles. What were these new?


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This thing is spec'd great but the entry price seems bonkers to me.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Is this a good price?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Nope. However the interiors of those vintage RX7s were beautiful, way ahead of their time.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

And not at all similar to a ‘76 Porsche


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

MGQ said:


> I don’t think you’d find a shop that would be willing to repair that if that’s what you’re asking!


Yeah, it'll probably cost what the car is offered at, if not more.



BRealistic said:


> Holy hell somebody got their money's worth of use out of that car.
> At 365k miles.. are there any parts on the car NOT worn out if you use it for parts?


The interior might still be good enough, I'm curious though given they didn't post any interior photos.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Is this price legit? seems low for what normally goes on BaT for $20,000+

1999 Jaguar XJR Sedan : Craigslist  

$8,500 

1999 Jaguar XJR Sedan



> Beautiful car in excellent condition!!!
> 
> -Low miles (89386)
> -Sunroof/Moonroof
> ...





















Interior looks decent, minus the headliner:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

BaT is like Barrett Jackson. Those prices don’t reflect what these usually transact at, but given all the craziness of the last year price wise, who knows. That said I’ve seen these cars advertised for around what this one is a lot more than for 20k


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

A supremely cheap albeit kinda sketchy ZHP listing.





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com







> 2004 BMW 330I-4
> $2,400
> 
> 2004 BMW 330i-4. 6 Cylinder Manual Transmission￼. In Good Condition. Drive And Shift Very Smooth. Great Body And Interior. Bought this vehicle from county auction. Have a savage Title. Serious inquiries only Please no trade thanks.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


> A supremely cheap albeit kinda sketchy ZHP listing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found the sales post from the 2nd owner - it already had the "savage" title at that time, so it's not new. I sent the seller a message, i've been looking for one and don't mind a bit of a project.
Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

MGQ said:


> BaT is like Barrett Jackson. Those prices don’t reflect what these usually transact at, but given all the craziness of the last year price wise, who knows. That said I’ve seen these cars advertised for around what this one is a lot more than for 20k


True, BaT isn't necessarily indicative of the wider market, usually "only" the best examples of a given model end up there.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Not that much of a find...









1969 VOLKSWAGEN PORSCHE SHARP !!!! - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1969 VOLKWAGE BEETLE CUSTOMIZED TO LOOK LIKE A PORCHES HAS THE REBUILT 1776 CC VOLKWAGEN ENGINE HOOKED TO A FOUR SPEED STICK SHIFT.STARTS AND DRIVE EXCELLENT, .. REASON SO CHEAP SELLING ON A BILL OF...



kpr.craigslist.org


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

zhp sold before i got a response to my question. womp.


----------



## ldmf (Dec 29, 2017)

Love me some wagon


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That conversion was executed so well, I can't even tell that's not a Porsche


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Can we import the 1997 model of these pumas yet



https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=324426611



Honestly want to just buy up a bunch of those cheap Pumas and bring them here.
We have so few cool hot 90s hatches left here.
And the 1.7 Puma was special in that it was so light yet had a very willing chassis and drivetrain.
The left hand drive models had much better brake feel too.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Can we import the 1997 model of these pumas yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Engine development by Yamaha!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Engine development by Yamaha!


Yeah, Ford did that with what- the SHO first?
Around the Puma time they had the 3.4 V8 Yamaha engine in the 3rd gen Taurus SHO.
That 3.4 was that powerful, but they do sound glorious.
What a weird sound to hear from a normal looking turtle Taurus.
//


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

nothing I can afford but gorgeous 1980 635
BMW 1980 635 CSi European Production Slick Roof Survivor - cars &...


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Buickboy92 said:


> Is this price legit? seems low for what normally goes on BaT for $20,000+
> 
> 1999 Jaguar XJR Sedan : Craigslist
> 
> ...


That price looks about right. Recently I was doing a deep-dive into XJR research while trying to purchase one from an older lady who no longer drives. The ones you see on BaT are often the XJR-100 or R1 versions, which bring a lot more money. The '99 is an earlier car and will bring less money than a 2002+. Those wheels don't look stock either?

The car I was looking at was also a '99, 67k miles, but was in non-running condition due to sitting for multiple years. There was also some body damage. Made an offer of $7k and I think she was deeply offended. I walked away knowing I didn't buy a non-running Jaguar and that was okay with me.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1981 Volvo Bertone - You don't see those too often.









1981 Volvo 262c- Bertone - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


*1981 Volvo 262c- Bertone Car was purchased from the lead mechanic at a Volvo repair shop in Phoenix. Engine/4 speed automatic transmission was swapped from a 1990 Volvo 240dl. Both rebuilt. All...



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

rsclyrt said:


> That price looks about right. Recently I was doing a deep-dive into XJR research while trying to purchase one from an older lady who no longer drives. The ones you see on BaT are often the XJR-100 or R1 versions, which bring a lot more money. The '99 is an earlier car and will bring less money than a 2002+. Those wheels don't look stock either?
> 
> The car I was looking at was also a '99, 67k miles, but was in non-running condition due to sitting for multiple years. There was also some body damage. Made an offer of $7k and I think she was deeply offended. I walked away knowing I didn't buy a non-running Jaguar and that was okay with me.


In researching these cars, it doesn't seem like they're too much of a pain (it's no Lexus of course) but I'm surprised to find that they seem fairly reliable; at least compared to the German competitors of the late '90s early 2000s era.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is a V8 Ford Falcon Deluxe Wagon - I had no idea you could get a wagon version of these: 1964 Falcon Deluxe wagon V8, Automatic - cars & trucks - by owner -...
Looks like a decent project car.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Buickboy92 said:


> In researching these cars, it doesn't seem like they're too much of a pain (it's no Lexus of course) but I'm surprised to find that they seem fairly reliable; at least compared to the German competitors of the late '90s early 2000s era.


The old inline sixes were very reliable.
It's just the rest of the car...
Part prices too.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Just looked at this. Went with cash, figured it would be a slam dunk.
Sadly it is rough. Miles are legit and it drives like a 25k mile car. Cosmetically it is not good.
Scuffs and scratches down both sides, on a pillar and all over the hard top. Hood and trunk are dented from laying something on them. Drivers seat bolster is peeling. Hazard and headlight button bezel is pushed out. Drivers floor mat is shredded and the carpets are stained.
1 owner and low miles but definitely not loved.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
How much would it take to make that low mile 1 owner look like it, and then how much would it be worth?

-
*Condition = Excellent*
I can see how that irritated you.
But all those issues seem easily repairable.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

That seems like an easy fix to me.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Go right back there and buy it or you will regret later


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> How much would it take to make that low mile 1 owner look like it, and then how much would it be worth?
> 
> -
> ...


That's the question. No excuses, perfect condition, low mile CE Miata is worth low $20ks on BAT.
This one won't be no excuses because it will have had paint work. That would knock the price down to mid to upper teens I think

This would need paint on the hood, trunk, hardtop, rt door and quarter and both bumpers. $3k-$4k for that. 
$500 or so to fix the drivers seat and clean up the interior. Replace the tires from 2008 and any other deferred maintenance. You wouldn't be upside down on it.

It's not for me though. If anyone else wants it feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

bnkrpt311 said:


> That seems like an easy fix to me.


100%. Go back and buy it. The "issues" you bring up are completely normal for ANY Miata. If you want perfection, triple that #.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stangy said:


> 100%. Go back and buy it. The "issues" you bring up are completely normal for ANY Miata. If you want perfection, triple that #.


Miatas are the worst for getting banged up just being parked.
In parking lots they are low so people rest their sh*t on them to load.
(had some weird dents on my RX8 that I think was due to same)
My brother's 92 got "hit and run" several times sitting in his apartment parking lot.
A PDR guy might b able to straighten them out? maybe?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The scuffs mean you won't have to worry about parking it anywhere. Fix/clean the interior and enjoy it!


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Be cool...like me. Buy it


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Stangy said:


> View attachment 123087
> 
> 
> Be cool...like me. Buy it


You didn't post a link. That's not cool.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> You didn't post a link. That's not cool.


Its my personal car. But if the op wants it....ill take $20k. Likely less dents then the car listed.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

20k for a miata? You can buy for less.









39k-Mile 1991 Mazda MX-5 Miata


Bid for the chance to own a 39k-Mile 1991 Mazda MX-5 Miata at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #56,341.




bringatrailer.com





But since were doing 20 k miatas..I found this:








13k-Mile 1991 Mazda MX-5 Miata Special Edition


Bid for the chance to own a 13k-Mile 1991 Mazda MX-5 Miata Special Edition at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #31,088.




bringatrailer.com





You are going to have more than 20k into the car listed above trying to get it back to spec.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

I am at 72,000 miles. 













































I picked mine up for $6300usd. HELL of a steal.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wasn't this the last year of the old school floaty Oldsmobile sedan?
I don't any modern vehicle ride as soft as these did.









1999 Oldsmobile 88 50th Anniversary Edition - cars & trucks - by...


1999 Oldsmobile 88 50th Anniversary Edition, 4 dr. sedan. V-6-3800 engine w/automatic transmission. Electric windows, seats, antenna, mirrors, trunk release. Air condition is cold, w/ passenger side...



chattanooga.craigslist.org


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Wasn't this the last year of the old school floaty Oldsmobile sedan?
> I don't any modern vehicle ride as soft as these did.
> 
> 
> ...


For Oldsmobile it was. Other GM floaty sedans continued, but the 88 was the last of the line for Olds and it ended in '99


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

More than new…for a Toyota? 41,900$













__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BryanH said:


> More than new…for a Toyota? 41,900$


The market is crazy right now.
Massachusetts's AG issues a release that dealers need to follow the law.




__





AG Healey Issues Advisory for Consumers and Auto Dealers On Their Rights and Obligations on Advertising and Pricing


Advisory Prompted by Consumer Complaints About Deceptive Advertising Practices by Auto Dealers in Massachusetts




www.mass.gov




Basically they were telling people at lease end that THEY COULD NOT BUY OUT THEIR LEASES AS PER THE CONTRACT.
They had to turn them in.
Dealers calling people with two year old vehicles and offering to repay them the new price and taxes they originally paid to buy it back.(!?)
It's crazy.
More to the point- those Tacomas are not that great beyond their amazing market value hold.
Though I would rather have a 4.0 than a newer 3.5.

And for a work truck?
This.









1996 Ford F-150 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


This 1996 Ford F-150 runs really well with a straight 6 motor, 5 speed manual. Fuel injected, great towing power. Contact Phil by Text or call the contact number Serious buyers only, no advertisers.



knoxville.craigslist.org





*1996 ford f-150*

condition: *good*
cylinders: *6 cylinders*
drive: *rwd*
fuel: *gas*
odometer: *96500*
paint color: *green*
size: *full-size*
title status: *clean*
transmission: *manual*
type: *pickup*

*1996 Ford F-150 - $5,500 (Knoxville)*


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

See....now I would pay 5500 for that truck. That inline 6 is a BEAST.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BryanH said:


> See....now I would pay 5500 for that truck. That inline 6 is a BEAST.


That's exactly what i was thinking. $5500 seems like a decent price for that truck.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

especially in this crack pipe market. That price seems....sane!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

If I didn't already have a truck I'd be all over that 5 speed 300 6 F150 like ants on a picnic.
RCSB trucks are rare enough- but a low mile manual 2wd decently equipped that's not been work truck beat to death is super rare. And that's even a good color combo.
That manual 300 6 combo in a light truck is actually enjoyable- like driving a diesel. Just leave it in a higher gear and ride the wave of torque.
FWIW- I got 18 mpg when long commuting with my 88 RCLB 5 speed 300 6 2wd F150.
That's insane MPG for an 80s fullsize truck.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BryanH- you live in Tennessee?
I just realized that Taco is at Lakeway Auto.
That's in my town (Morristown TN).
Lakeway usually has slightly high asking prices and way better than expected vehicles for a used car only dealer.
They have been here for as long as I can remember (30 years).. which says something.
-
Here is a one old lady owner 121k mile penalty box with a manual for a decent price ($3500).
It would be hard to get something better for less right now if you just needed a reliable car.








2009 Hyundai Accent - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


I have a Base 2009 Hyundai Accent , 5 speed manual that was my mother's. I inherited it since she has passed away. It has always been maintained since it was bought in 2009. If interested please...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## ONE8TURBSKI (Mar 17, 2021)

This is my Craigslist find. Just under 104k miles, lived in Indiana for 12yrs, then VA for 2 then up to MI in 2016. All owned by the same family and well taken care of with very minimal rust underneath. Body is a little dinged up here and there but oh well its a 20yr old truck. Going to use it to tow a small boat, house projects and car stereo comps.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

@BRealistic nope. I do not live in Tenn. I just travel too much.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Lexus IS 300 with a manual


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Man, I'd like to have that Ford pickup and the Miata!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1978 Reliant Scimitar Shooting Break.









1978 RELIANT SCIMITAR GTE - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1978 RELIANT SCIMITAR GTE, SHOOTING BREAK. A TRUE BRITISH GENTLEMANS CAR WHICH I RESTORED ABOUT 7 YEARS AGO. STILL LOOKS FRESH!!!! NEW SEAT UPHOLSTERY IN CARMEL COLOUR VINYL AND NEW BLACK CARPETING....



miami.craigslist.org


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Nice find


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BryanH said:


> @BRealistic nope. I do not live in Tenn. I just travel too much.


Don't worry.
Even if you lived in town I would not have asked to meet up.

Like omg talk to people IRL?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1978 Reliant Scimitar Shooting Break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's good to see that scimitar to know that Reliant made more than just that three wheeled Abomination Robin.
Those compact pushrod Ford V6s were popular engines back then.
I guess the 60 degree bank and 3 cylinder long block was good for smaller engine bays.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

I'm super into this for some reason.








1957 Ford Ranchero Hot Rod Rat Rod Gasser Custom - cars & trucks -...


Here’s a bitchin rare “57” Ford Ranchero mild custom! Older restoration crazy solid drive anywhere anytime! Powered by a small block Ford backed by an automatic transmission! I gave her the mid...



dayton.craigslist.org


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

1996 olds ciera. 9 thousand miles - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1996 olds ciera 9 thousand actual miles A/c power steering power brakes Am fm radio front wheel drive Car is like new 3.1 v6 Runs and drives great 7500.00 obo



southbend.craigslist.org






*1996 olds ciera. 9 thousand miles - $7,500 (South Bend)*
1996 olds ciera 9 thousand actual miles
A/c power steering power brakes
Am fm radio front wheel drive
Car is like new 3.1 v6
Runs and drives great
7500.00 obo


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I've always liked the '57 Ranchero.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Does this count as a kit car?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Somebody should save this abomination just because it's built on a SC Thundcerbird.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





Thunderbird SC .3.8
Contact Seller
Listed 43 minutes ago in Manchester, KY

Message


Seller's Description
I'm selling a 1989 Thunderbird SC .3.8 supercharged . Runs drives has a top end knock.. 2.500


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This almost seems fishy.
Who was looking for a mint lower mile 1st gen Miata?
No hardtop tho unfortunately.
This car was obviously garaged.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





1997 Mazda MX-5
$7,000
Listed 4 hours ago in Knoxville, TN

Message


About This Vehicle

Driven 59,000 miles

Manual transmission

Exterior color: Green

This vehicle is paid off

Clean title
This vehicle has no significant damage or problems.

Seller's Description
Mint condition. If you have any questions feel free to message me


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1970 Corvette Tangerine Dream

I really like the front spoiler on these C3.









Beautiful 70 Corvette Stingray Tangerine Candy - cars & trucks - by...


1970 CORVETTE STINGRAY 42000 BEST OFFER ORIGINALLY ONTARIO ORANGE, NOW HAS A HIGH END TANGERINE ORANGE PAINT JOB THAT LOOKS AMAZING. RESTORED L-46 WITH 64K ORIGINAL MILES ALL GAUGES WORK INCLUDING...



desmoines.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Step back in time. I can fell the seat fabric from the pictures.

1973 Ford LTD









1973 Ford LTD | eBay


Gorgeous 1973 Ford LTD. Everything works as it should, even the original clock and radio. Everything is original except for the tires. The 400 V8 starts easy, runs perfect, and it drives like a dream.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I can imagine that Miata sold already.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

This one is pretty bad ass 

 https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/wood-ridge-1981-buick-regal-hp/7381832089.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

That's.. interesting.





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Don't worry.
> Even if you lived in town I would not have asked to meet up.
> 
> Like omg talk to people IRL?


Huh?

I live in the wash dc area. 

I literally am in a different city every week for work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BryanH said:


> Huh?
> 
> I live in the wash dc area.
> 
> I literally am in a different city every week for work.


Are you a hitman?


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Shameless Plug*

Not Craigslist, but right here on VWVortex. This is mine and I'd like to sell it to someone who will appreciate it for what it is...









2002 Jetta Wagon GLS 1.8T with 57,500 original miles


FS: 2002 Jetta Wagon GLS 1.8T Tiptronic Automatic 57,500 Original Miles Original Owner Excellent Condition 100% Stock 4 New Continental Tires SOLD Located in Southern Maine More pics can be seen here..




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

That seems like a great deal! If only I hadn't already found my DD  -- I feel like that would be a $6k car easy on BaT.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CostcoPizza said:


> That seems like a great deal! If only I hadn't already found my DD  -- I feel like that would be a $6k car easy on BaT.


Any way to tell if the car was once chipped?
Every 1.8 T I test drove felt different.. I assumed due to being modded then unmodded and traded in.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Any way to tell if the car was once chipped?
> Every 1.8 T I test drove felt different.. I assumed due to being modded then unmodded and traded in.


Well, my parents owned it since new and I inherited it when they passed away. I assure you that it's 100% stock.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Veedubgti said:


> Well, my parents owned it since new and I inherited it when they passed away. I assure you that it's 100% stock.


Crap.
I did not read your previous post just looked at the car.
Please forgive me.
One owner known history = very good.
But at the end of the day it's just an auto 1.8 T Jetta Wagon.
So I'm not sure it's BaT material even though super nice.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

So what's breaking the images on the last page?
I saved them to my PC and uploaded them.
So they should not break.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

This is funny. I saw it and thought, oh wow that's a pretty rough Z3. It took until I got to the interior to figure it out.





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Had those BBS wheels on my 92.
Dammm they light.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/344431574100383/



1983 Toyota Hilux diesel. These aren't that common anymore! Looks to be a pretty good price, even though it's kinda rough.























Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

Veedubgti said:


> *Shameless Plug*
> 
> Not Craigslist, but right here on VWVortex. This is mine and I'd like to sell it to someone who will appreciate it for what it is...
> 
> ...


That is one of the nicest MK4's left on the planet in any form. I had the sedan version of the 1.8T/5-Speed Tip. I figured this had to come out of some older folks' summer home. Sorry to hear your folks are no longer with us, and this car ends up with a good home.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Back in my Street Trucks magazine days, BellTech suspension had an ad with one of these in it. It had a 5/7 drop and 22s. It was perfect. This truck is so great. I am so used to longboxes, ext. cabs, crew cabs. Ick. 









2001 GMC Sierra LS Single cab Shortbed - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Hi I am selling my 2001 GMC sierra LS runs great original owner oil change every 3000 miles GM service all it’s life automatic 4.3 AM/FM CD player fall down seats buckets asking $7400. — call -...



sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

1990 Oldsmobile cutlass calais 2.3 - cars & trucks - by owner -...


The car need work on the engine is 2.3 Oldsmobile cutlass calais quad 5 sp



chicago.craigslist.org





quad4/5speed calais


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1983 Audi Quattro. Ughh

What other cars are in this boneyard is quite interesting.









1983 Audi Quattro No Reserve | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1983 Audi Quattro No Reserve at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Wow. Someone has spent a lot of time accumulating those and (I assume) is starting to cash-out on their investment. 

IMO, $12k is pretty ridiculous for that car, considering I recently posted the black one which at least had straight body panels and period mods, and some here were balking that it was listed at ~7k. I heard on FB that the CL seller was doing a blind auction and got around $12k for it...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Looking at their other auctions appears they are asking for the moon on all their stuff.
Some cool pics though.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1983 Audi Quattro. Ughh
> 
> What other cars are in this boneyard is quite interesting.
> 
> ...


Background and location make me think this is from a famous boneyard:

_...since 1967 Rudi Klein had been stockpiling what were then just used foreign cars under the name “Foreign Auto Wrecking” on Alameda Street in South Central Los Angeles. The collection includes some of the rarest cars in the world including a one of a kind 1935 Mercedes-Benz 500K built for pre-war Mercedes racer Rudolf Caracciola, this car alone could be worth as much as $10 million dollars. Not many people get into the Klein collection, which is now run by his two sons, but those who have, say that the cars hidden behind the walls of the junkyard are the stuff that dreams are made of..._

There is even a book about it:

*Junkyard: Behind the Gates at California's Secretive European-Car Salvage Yard *
by Roland Löwisch / Dieter Rebmann


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

A few items previously sold on ebay by that seller,
at least they seem to take best offers...


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

PoorHouse said:


> Looking at their other auctions appears they are asking for the moon on all their stuff.
> Some cool pics though.


_YOWZA!_


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

LoL, why are 15 people watching that? how many 356 Carrera 4 cams are out there that need this?


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Morbid curiosity to see who might buy?


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

14 are TCL members


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

odd for a one owner with so many miles.

*








2013 Scion FRD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


2013 Scion Fr-s. Single owner. Vehicle was a daily driver, mostly highway miles between Athens, Knoxville and Chattanooga. Recently married expecting twins. Purchased a new dad wagon, no longer need...



knoxville.craigslist.org




*


----------



## garageless (Sep 28, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> odd for a one owner with so many miles.
> 
> *
> 
> ...





BRealistic said:


> odd for a one owner with so many miles.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


That's a lot of miles...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

garageless said:


> That's a lot of miles...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This showed up in my standard manual tranny search.
1st gen base 6 speed Tiguan
Is this thing just a jacked up four door Gti?









2012 Volkswagen Tiguan 6 speed manual 12 VW Knoxville TN - cars &...


Knoxville, TN - EPA Rating of 26 mpg, Free CarFax Report... 2012 Volkswagen Tiguan 6 Speed Manual SUV: Bluetooth Hands Free Phone, CD Audio, AUX port, Power and Heated Exterior Mirrors, Keyless...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> This showed up in my standard manual tranny search.
> 1st gen base 6 speed Tiguan
> Is this thing just a jacked up four door Gti?
> 
> ...


The simplistic look of that plus the 6 speed and knobby tires make that really, really cool to me.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> This showed up in my standard manual tranny search.
> 1st gen base 6 speed Tiguan
> Is this thing just a jacked up four door Gti?
> 
> ...


Can't speak for the Tiguan, but we had a '08 Passat Komfort wagon with the 2.0T/6spd manual and it was pretty much a GTI XL.


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

UGH...the want is real.









1998 Volkswagen Jetta VR6 5SPEED - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Car is running great with super cold ac ready for the road. Call ask for jhonny serious inquiries PLS



houston.craigslist.org


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> This showed up in my standard manual tranny search.
> 1st gen base 6 speed Tiguan
> Is this thing just a jacked up four door Gti?
> 
> ...


That would be a sweet vehicle! There's not many manual SUVs available.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> That would be a sweet vehicle! There's not many manual SUVs available.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


What are we realistically looking at as far as maintenance/reliability with a 138k mile 2.0 TSI?
I don't think the Tiguan was unreliable.. but I really haven't been paying attention since crossovers are not usually my cup of tea.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> What are we realistically looking at as far as maintenance/reliability with a 138k mile 2.0 TSI?
> I don't think the Tiguan was unreliable.. but I really haven't been paying attention since crossovers are not usually my cup of tea.


Depends on how it was taken care of. The 2.0 TSI needs to be taken care of well with the right stuff, or it'll sludge up. I've not personally had one, but that's just what I've heard from mechanics who work on them often. 
I'd really like one with a TDI, but I'd have to build one here, as none of them were offered here.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Joef1sh said:


> UGH...the want is real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grrr: I'm selling a car right now to thin the herd and then you have to go and post this.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I thought MK3s were hated by real VW enthusiasts?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> This showed up in my standard manual tranny search.
> 1st gen base 6 speed Tiguan
> Is this thing just a jacked up four door Gti?
> 
> ...


Hahaha, that tiguan actually used to belong to a friend of mine in Kingsport. He sold it because the motor would randomly sound like a bucket of rocks and have oil pressure issues. Other days, it was fine. He sold it to them and bought a TDI Touareg.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stromaluski said:


> Hahaha, that tiguan actually used to belong to a friend of mine in Kingsport. He sold it because the motor would randomly sound like a bucket of rocks and have oil pressure issues. Other days, it was fine. He sold it to them and bought a TDI Touareg.


I actually grew up in Kingsport- fortunately upwind from the huge chemical plant.
Parents still live there.
Lol.
And thanks for the info mister Thurmond.
But it did make it to 138k.
Sounds like sludge moving around the engine and blocking oil passages..


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1976 Honda Civic









Rare Suvivor! - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


First Generation...Very rare survivor...up for sale! 1976 Honda Civic Hondamatic. Sunset Orange, 2 Door Hatchback with 24,000 Original miles. Outstanding Original condition..New Brakes, Wires, Spark...



washingtondc.craigslist.org


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> I actually grew up in Kingsport- fortunately upwind from the huge chemical plant.
> Parents still live there.
> Lol.
> And thanks for the info *mister Thurmond*.
> ...


🤣 When he was still alive, you have no idea how many people would ask me if I was related to him, even though it's my last name and his first name.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stromaluski said:


> 🤣 When he was still alive, you have no idea how many people would ask me if I was related to him, even though it's my last name and his first name.


Your name is Thurmond Strom?
.

Are these Bronco IIs cool again yet?

I have a custom painted camo 1984 Ford Bronco 2 Eddie Bauer edition with a clean title in hand ready to sign over to you.

This is by no means a project car it made a 4 hour trip on the interstate last month with 0 issues.

*1984 ford bronco*

cryptocurrency ok
cylinders: *6 cylinders*
drive: *4wd*
fuel: *gas*
odometer: *69000*
odometer rolled over
paint color: *custom*
title status: *clean*
transmission: *manual*
type: *truck*











1984 Ford Bronco ii Eddie Bauer edition MUST SEE!! - cars & trucks -...


I have a custom painted camo 1984 Ford Bronco 2 Eddie Bauer edition with a clean title in hand ready to sign over to you. This is by no means a project car it made a 4 hour trip on the interstate...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Removing the camo crap on the inside and replacing the shift knob would be really good ways to improve that thing. I think they can be cool but not that one.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Your name is Thurmond Strom?


Haha, first name isn't Thurmond, but last name is Strom, yeah.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a rare super low mileage TDI Golf with a manual. You don't see these too often anymore.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com







> 2013 Volkswagen Golf TDI Hatchback 4D
> 
> $14,500
> 
> ...


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Saw this rad machine posted on FB the other day, it lived a while in Ohio and California, does anyone here know anything about it?

Was sold to a UK buyer and now lives there.

A rare bird.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Kind of an odd-ball in supposedly clean condition with just 103k miles.
5 speed manual AWD 2.7 V6 2009 Santa Fe.
The mountains North/West of Asheville usually have lots of 4x4/awd Subarus and stuff without the northern rust.
IIRC- these were mainly good for looks and having a nice interior with a comfy ride.
Would make a terrible overland build, but might be fun snow rig.






2009 Hyundai Santa Fe AWD five speed - cars & trucks - by owner -...


I have a clean 2009 Hyundai Santa Fe for sale. Very well taken care of, clean interior, and clean title in hand. Text if interested.



asheville.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

There's a couple of you guys who like these.

1988 Ford Escort GT









1988 Ford Escort GT - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Some serious nostalgia for the folks that started driving in the late 80s and early 90s. This 5-speed hatchback is in great shape and runs great. Could use a simple brake, rotor and tire change but...



indianapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

There was a thread on that Healey Fiesta a while back.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> There's a couple of you guys who like these.
> 
> 1988 Ford Escort GT
> 
> ...


gone within an hour of your post, awaiting thread from new owner


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Those Escort GTs used to be everywhere.
Ford really hit a sweet spot with making that then older Escort gen so sporty looking and selling it relatively cheap comparted to less interesting and less equipped (but newer and better made) import competition.
The 1.9 gave it decent performance for the late 80s with the stick- 0-60 in 10 or 11 seconds.
That sounds slow but go watch some Motorweek from the era.
Economy cars were usually 0-60 in 13-14 seconds.
Everybody I knew or met that had one loved it. I think they saw it as a baby Mustang in styling.
The little touches like cloth upper door cards went a long way to make the interior feel more comfortable and less like it was made out of old dolls.
Ford used some interesting plastics back then.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

The following second generation Escort GT (91+) was a better car in almost everyway (especially the Mazda sourced 1.8L engine) but the styling of the first generation EGT is cooler in my opinion.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PlatinumGLS said:


> The following second generation Escort GT (91+) was a better car in almost everyway (especially the Mazda sourced 1.8L engine) but the styling of the first generation EGT is cooler in my opinion.


But that Escort GT was solely a value equation.
A base Civic DX hatchback with no a/c was 9k, and Honda dealers were not discounting.
Go to Ford dealer and get a well equipped automatic for $8500. I also remember seeing Escort GTs in dealer ads with low prices.






It's easy to forget the time period, but back then cars were not expected to last forever (by average consumers). You bought an economy car as a disposable car. 100k miles was a used up car. So low new price was more attractive than possible stupid long lasting. Add in common car with common dealers so should be easy to get parts.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> But that Escort GT was solely a value equation.
> A base Civic DX hatchback with no a/c was 9k, and Honda dealers were not discounting.
> Go to Ford dealer and get a well equipped automatic for $8500. I also remember seeing Escort GTs in dealer ads with low prices.


I bought a Civic DX hatch new back in '91. It also didn't come from the factory with a radio. That was an add on. IIRC it was right around the $10k mark with A/C and stereo. 

I think the real base model was the CX? I remember going with the DX because it had painted bumpers where the CX did not.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> There's a couple of you guys who like these.
> 
> 1988 Ford Escort GT
> 
> ...


I may or may not have considered calling them, but I am not paying $6,000 for an '88 Escort GT.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Back in the early 90s I messed around with a girl who drove an Escort GT like that. Nice body kit but it was still a ****scort economy with manual shifter. It couldn't make up its mind if it was eurotrash or IrocZ fresh.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

simple said:


> Back in the early 90s I messed around with a girl who drove an Escort GT like that. Nice body kit but it was still a ****scort economy with manual shifter. It couldn't make up its mind if it was eurotrash or IrocZ fresh.


Are we talking about the car or the girl here? 🤔


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Are we talking about the car or the girl here?


Oh she was clearly American. Hoop earrings, neon jacket, lots of hairspray and her body kit was fed by McDonald's and cigarettes. Only a worldly chap such as myself could notice the euro influence of the Shizscort. Remember the Lumina had a "euro" model as well. The big 3 were trying so hard to be cool in those days.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

simple said:


> Oh she was clearly American. Hoop earrings, neon jacket, lots of hairspray and her body kit was fed by McDonald's and cigarettes. Only a worldly chap such as myself could notice the euro influence of the Shizscort. Remember the Lumina had a "euro" model as well. The big 3 were trying so hard to be cool in those days.


What Eurotrash model was the Escort GT trying to emulate?


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> What Eurotrash model was the Escort GT trying to emulate?


The euro Escort natch


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1979 Ford Fairmont









Ford Futura - The ultimate sleeper with a 5.0! - cars & trucks - by...


1979 Ford Fairmont Futura Coupe Ford Futura - The ultimate sleeper with a 5.0! Exterior Color: Orange Interior Color: Gold VIN: 9E93F133187 Stock Number: 139 License Plate: 1BPF830 Mileage: Only...



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1979 Ford Fairmont
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cut it up and turn it into a pickup!


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

“ 4 speed manual transmission with overdrive, speaking of you need to be doing 70+ to go into overdrive and be ready for takeoff!”

what a weird thing to say


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Cut it up and turn it into a pickup!


Or better yet find a surviving Ford Durango.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Or better yet find a surviving Ford Durango.
> 
> View attachment 127437


You got it.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Maximum_Download said:


> I may or may not have considered calling them, but I am not paying $6,000 for an '88 Escort GT.


If I can go on Youtube and listen to the starter motor sound on that 1.9 I think my nostalgia will be satisfied without the car. (for the price of a later model V8 Mustang)


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

homerdash said:


> gone within an hour of your post, awaiting thread from new owner


There's a local junkyard that has one of those in decent shape. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1993 Buick Roadmaster Wagon - $6,000


















1993 Buick Roadmaster Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1993 Buick Roadmaster. 115k miles on reliable 350 Corvette LT1 motor. In great condition and drives well. Has many new parts including alternator, battery, exhaust, tires, oversized tires with...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Neat Fairmount! Friend had his parents Fairmount after their Maverick. His first new car was a Probe after that.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

that Fairmont.....mod up the 5.0 and go. 👍 

#radworthy


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

This thing is so clean, the ultimate Legacy sedan. Such a beautiful body style that has aged so well, it’s very hard for me to want this very very badly. And a very rare car at that.

















2009 Subaru Legacy 3.0 R Limited LOW MILES all service records...


I hope you take the time to read this ad...it is full of what I believe is important information on this quality Subaru this Subaru has a great maintenance record, I'll list some: transmission fluid...



milwaukee.craigslist.org


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

IDK what prices really are but that sounds like a deal for a loved car


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/...ut=false&refCode=MESSENGER_BANNER_SEE_DETAILS
2000 Isuzu VehiCROSS Ironman edition. One of 94 made! Only $3k needs some engine work. 
The want is very strong for me, but I need to sell a few of my vehicles before buying any others...
















Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

How reliable are these CDI Benzes? This one looks good.

$10,900

190,000 Miles

2006 Mercedes-Benz CDI Sedan - Hemmings


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

This one looks like a good deal.






Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com







> 1999 Volkswagen Cabrio GL Convertible 2D
> $3,300
> 
> This is a good running car motor and transmission in good condition power windows and power locks super clean inside and out 5 speed transmission 121k miles good tires all the way around ready for the road come see today!!


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ I agree, that seems like a pretty clean Cabrio and fairly priced (if a little high for Autumn). However, I would do an extremely thorough inspection underneath as the Mk3's developed crippling rust/rot issues taking most of them off the road in the last decade. A decent Mk1 chassis Cabriolet seems easier to find nowadays...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Thank god this is an auto. The want is strong (and the price keeps going lower): 





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

I have no idea if this is overpriced but I don't imagine there are too many MR2s with low miles out there:









2000 Toyota MR2 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


New to market! This 2000 Toyota MR2 Spyder has just 3 owners from new and roughly 34K miles. It has always been garage kept and well maintained. The mid-engine MR2 is lightweight, well balanced and...



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That cabrio looks nice!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Well this was unexpected.... 1992 Renault Alpine GTA V6 Turbo - $23,999



























1992 Renault Alpine GTA V6 Turbo - cars & trucks - by dealer -...


1992 Renault Alpine GTA V6 Turbo (D501) This is a French built sports touring car that is rear engined with a 2.5 liter V6 Turbo that produced 197hp and 210Lb of torque from the factory. The color...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Given Toyotas proclivity for rust this guy isn't sketchy at all.....









This is the truck...









The listing is here:1993 Toyota pick up SR5 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

Which kinda stinks because I wouldn't mind another project...but painting over rust? REALLY????


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
I don't understand the hype.
You could buy a Ranger and rebuild it for that money.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1947 Ford Flathead V8

That's a cool truck.









1 owner Barn Find - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


47 Ford, Flathead V8 85 horse, 4 speed transmission, flip out turn signals, was running when we parked it 55 years ago. Purchased new, has 42k miles on it, worked on our farm hauling sweat boxes of...



fresno.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1970 Corvett in PA, not far from where I bought mine.

Looks great, except there are not that many pictures of the underside to show rust or lack of rust.









1970 Chevrolet Corvette | eBay


1970 Chevy Corvette350. I'm a classic car wholesaler/collector who specializes in 1-2 well maintained classic vehicles. They've owned it since June of 1991 when they bought it off the original owner.



www.ebay.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1947 Ford Flathead V8
> 
> That's a cool truck.
> 
> ...





> was running when we parked it 55 years ago


Hory clap.
And it is cool.. I can almost gear the gear whine from here.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1947 Ford Flathead V8
> 
> That's a cool truck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Take It Easy


Fail. There's no way she'd have to slow town in that thing to take a look.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1947 Ford Flathead V8
> 
> That's a cool truck.
> 
> ...


Fantastic find. Really wish I could justify a purchase like this. Just one of those things that would be incredibly cool to have and I'm sure would clean up very nicely.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Don't know values of these cars but I would love an XJ-C.
















1976 Jaguar XJ6C - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


The Corporate Sports Car. It's gorgeous. It's rare. It's sublime. This 1975 classic was purchased from Bring-a-Trailer 3 years ago. It is one of a limited number of 2-door coupes produced in the...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


> Fantastic find. Really wish I could justify a purchase like this. Just one of those things that would be incredibly cool to have and I'm sure would clean up very nicely.



At 47k miles and it was *parked running* and left for 55 years.. I assume the drivetrain needs a full rebuild.
Stuff wasn't designed and manufactured to last `100k` miles back then.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> At 47k miles and it was *parked running* and left for 55 years.. I assume the drivetrain needs a full rebuild.
> Stuff wasn't designed and manufactured to last `100k` miles back then.


Should fire right up lol. But seriously this would be a very cool patina restoration, although cosmetically you'd have to redo the seats and maybe new wood slats on the bed.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Gee, I wonder what he could mean by "needs a little body work"...let's look at some of the photos:





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com























And let's just include random photos of a fallen tree next to it


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Gee, I wonder what he could mean by "needs a little body work"...let's look at some of the photos:


Yep. are these minor cosmetic issues?





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





2013 Jeep Patriot
$6,500
Listed a week ago in Sapphire, NC

Driven 117,000 miles

Manual transmission

Exterior color: Red

Clean title

2013 Jeep Patriot · Suv · Driven 117,000 miles, 4X4 Regular maintenance and oil changes have been done. In great condition with *minor cosmetic areas as shown in pictures.* Clutch replaced at 100,000 miles. Selling because we are downsizing to one vehicle.￼


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

PlatinumGLS said:


> View attachment 128383
> 
> 
> Gee, I wonder what he could mean by "needs a little body work"...let's look at some of the photos:
> ...



I would give 1$. 

Seriously.

Then I would set it on fire just to say I had done so.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2007 Jeep Grand Cherokee custom pickup - cars & trucks - by owner -...


The objective of this build was to create a hot rod little pickup much like the Chevrolet SSR but with 4 wheel drive, also kind of like my SC1 pictured here. All the options like memory leather...



seattle.craigslist.org































*2007 Jeep Grand Cherokee custom pickup - $18,500 (Walla Walla)*

*2007 jeep grand cherokee*

fuel: *gas*
odometer: *90000*
title status: *clean*
transmission: *automatic*


The objective of this build was to create a hot rod little pickup much like the Chevrolet SSR but with 4 wheel drive, also kind of like my SC1 pictured here. All the options like memory leather seats, dual climate control, great stereo in a cool compact package that whips into the lot at Home Depot without backing up and repositioning like a current full size pickup. It turned out great and I have so enjoyed driving it and drawing a crowd everywhere I go with people saying they didn’t know Jeep built this and wondering if it is new. The build started out with a mint, top of the line, fully optioned 2007 Grand Cherokee (currently only 90K miles). The back end was removed and fitted with a steel floor out of a Colorado, wheel wells cut and refitted, and a window out of another pickup, and a new tailgate. Many hours of fabrication went into this all steel conversion. It was then match repainted in the fabricated areas all professionally done. Then a Bed liner was sprayed in. I love it and think it turned out better than I had hoped. I have built many hot rods over the years, this is my favorite. Usually you start out with a rusty old body (no rust here), add a big V8 (factory Hemi here) add a leather interior (beautiful factory leather here) add vintage air ( factory dual climate control here) and this has a plethora of options you wouldn’t have like 10 way memory, heated leather seats and adjustable pedals…then paint, add 5 spoke wheels and tires (new tires here) and end up in it 50K. It’s fun, goes like hell (not like any other little optionless 4 banger mini truck) and gathers eyeball. Graphics easily removed if you don’t like them.
$18,500…phone calls only please…5onine, five45, 2two3zero.


----------



## AsStockAsCanBe (Apr 26, 2011)

Clean pathfinder, but I dont think its 15k clean.








1993 NISSAN PATHFINDER 4X4 -- xterra toyota 4runner rav4 jeep...


☞ SEE OUR PATHFINDER FEATURED ON THEDRIVE.COM: PUT LINK below into the URL SEARCH BAR in your browser:...



newyork.craigslist.org





This looks more reasonable.








1987 Jeep Cherokee Laredo 5spd 4x4 - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Hi. I'm selling my Jeep Cherokee Laredo. The truck is originally from Texas and is in good condition. It has a rare 5 speed manual transmission and the much desired 4.0 straight 6 engine with 4...



philadelphia.craigslist.org





Pretty nice little frontier and for an even more reasonable price.








1998 Nissan Frontier 88k miles - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


King cab, 2wd, 5spd manual, original owner. Needs nothing. Call



newjersey.craigslist.org


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> Well this was unexpected.... 1992 Renault Alpine GTA V6 Turbo - $23,999
> 
> View attachment 128264
> 
> ...


oh boy, do want.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Don't know values of these cars but I would love an XJ-C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


File this under "Did not know existed". I love it.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 128492
> 
> 
> 
> ...


outside of the stickers. i do not hate this at all.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

rich! said:


> outside of the stickers. i do not hate this at all.


Wonder how much of that bed is bondo.
My thought was the stickers hide body ripples.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

rich! said:


> outside of the stickers. i do not hate this at all.


CL ad: "Graphics easily removed if you don’t like them. "

There you go. Buy it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> CL ad: "Graphics easily removed if you don’t like them. "
> 
> There you go. Buy it.


But remove the Gladiator sticker and add some Comanche badges.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Some random stuff I like from my random searching this morning.









1997 Subaru Legacy GT Wagon, CARB Legal EJ207 STi Type RA Limited...


CARB Certified, California smog legal, JDM EJ207 Swapped Legacy GT wagon. Full Version 6 STi Type-RA Limited drivetrain including matching 5 speed and LSD. This started with a very clean California...



sacramento.craigslist.org






















ford F150 XLT 5.0 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


I’m selling my 1993 Ford F150 XLT 5.0 engine automatic transmission, it has 148,000 miles on it, holding clean title in hand current registration until February 2022 current pass smog like A champ,...



modesto.craigslist.org






















1965 Ford Station Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1966 ford country sedan station wagon. The car has been parked in a barn since 1988. This car is totally complete with only a small dent in the truck. Nothing is missing or rusted out. The motor is...



modesto.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

White F150 needs Lightning Wheels bad.
Make it a Lightning extended cab clone.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> 2007 Jeep Grand Cherokee custom pickup - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> 
> 
> The objective of this build was to create a hot rod little pickup much like the Chevrolet SSR but with 4 wheel drive, also kind of like my SC1 pictured here. All the options like memory leather...
> ...















AsStockAsCanBe said:


> Clean pathfinder, but I dont think its 15k clean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's actually worth it, so clean!


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

I really want to get this car.









1999 Lexus LS400 117k Miles Pristine Condition - cars & trucks - by...


You won't find many LS400s in this shape anymore and definitely not with these miles. This is the 98-2000 year model which makes its a completely different LS compared to the 89-97 models. VVTI was...



sfbay.craigslist.org





Unfortunately, the seller doesn't know when the timing belt was changed, which is interesting considering it's sold as a 1 owner car. Still, love the color and the facelifted 2nd gens.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Raguvian said:


> I really want to get this car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the VIN and put it into the Lexus Owners section on their website and see if the history is shown.





Lexus Owners - Lexus Drivers







drivers.lexus.com




..

@Raguvian Also, I highly doubt that the seller is the 1 owner. The phone number in the Craigslist ad comes back to another ad from October for a GS430 that was listed for sale by a dealer. Here is the dealer's Lexus inventory and guess what LS is there...



https://www.sportsplusmotorgroup.com/cars-for-sale?PageNumber=1&Sort=&StockNumber=&Condition=&BodyStyle=&Make=Lexus&Model=&MaxPrice=&Mileage=&SoldStatus=AllVehicles&StockNumber=


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Get the VIN and put it into the Lexus Owners section on their website and see if the history is shown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the service history stops after 55k miles, so not too helpful.

Makes sense it's a dealer, though. They had the carfax on hand.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is a fairly clean looking V10 Audi S6, which is pretty ironic given the S6/S8 thread from a day ago: Audi S6 5.2L V10 QUATRO Luxury Sudan Premium Plus Package - cars &...
Smoked headlights need to go though.



> Rare 455HP, 2007 Audi S6 5.2L V10 QUATRO Luxury Sudan Premium Plus Package
> 116,000 miles White with Black interior Carbon Fiber Stickered at $74,000 in 2007
> APR ECU Recalibration upgrade, recently serviced 10/2/21
> Oil change, new battery, and new manifold Cylinders carbon cleaned
> Michelin Pilot Sport Tires, Asking 14,999


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Kind of odd.
One owner 225k mile base manual mazda6.
And it's fast! Lol 
Though am impressed it seems to be all original and original clutch.
1st model year was actually reliable in this spec.
Steering wheel looks odd though.









Mazda 6 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


I have a very nice Mazda 6 for sale. 224K miles. It is manual transmission. The car has normal wear and tear for a vehicle this age but is in overall good condition. There is a nick in the front...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> odd for a one owner with so many miles.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Hory clap. I sent this to Vroom *two weeks ago* and just got a price email.
They must have had to send it way up the ladder.
LOL.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

This is cute ("1995 Mitsubishi toppo"): Log In or Sign Up to View


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Poor man's Popemobile?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Omega360 said:


> Here is a fairly clean looking V10 Audi S6, which is pretty ironic given the S6/S8 thread from a day ago: Audi S6 5.2L V10 QUATRO Luxury Sudan Premium Plus Package - cars &...
> Smoked headlights need to go though.


I'd rather pay to get an STD.


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Nine... thousand...dollars. 

The hardest drugs. 









1992 Honda Civic DX - ONE OWNER ONLY 37k ORIGINAL MILES!!!! - cars &...


This is an ALL ORIGINAL 1992 Honda Civic DX. One owner, never modified, barely driven. Sits in a garage under a cover, and gets driven a few miles every year to keep everything moving. No rust, no...



newlondon.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

VarianceVQ said:


> Nine... thousand...dollars.
> 
> The hardest drugs.
> 
> ...


Not even a tape deck.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

This is….interesting…









1991 Toyota Crown Wagon Hearse-JDM Import-VansFromJapan.com - cars &...


Located in Sacramento, California. Nationwide delivery available. Part hearse, part temple, all the attention you could ever want. What you see here is a Japanese "miyagata" hearse; lavishly...



milwaukee.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1986 Subaru Brat GL | eBay


1986 Subaru BRAT GL 4x4.65k miles. - It was professionally repainted by that dealer and looks SPECTACULAR in a 1986 Subaru Brat Original Color. It continued elsewhere through 1993 when the body style changed.



www.ebay.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1986 Subaru Brat GL | eBay
> 
> 
> 1986 Subaru BRAT GL 4x4.65k miles. - It was professionally repainted by that dealer and looks SPECTACULAR in a 1986 Subaru Brat Original Color. It continued elsewhere through 1993 when the body style changed.
> ...


Get the one with the jump seats









1986 Subaru Brat GL | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1986 Subaru Brat GL at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Subaru Brat - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1983 Subaru Brat, one owner, 118,000 miles, garage kept, all original, new CV joints, new brake master and booster, never driven in snow or salty roads, no rust. Must see. Calls only, Monday through...



asheville.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Poor man's Popemobile?


Used Fiat 500L not cheap enough yet?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Used Fiat 500L not cheap enough yet?
> 
> View attachment 129356


That is luxury compared to the Mitsu Toppo


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Saab Turbo X manual 10k.
Are these rare?
Seem to be.
No interior pics = sus tho.









2011 SAAB Turbo X Wheel Dr - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


2011 SAAB 9/3 Turbo X 4 wheel Dr. 6 speed manual Just serviced all fluids in cross wheel drive,new plugs and ign coils,new breaks/calipers Bluetooth radio with on Star good tires just...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1986 Subaru Brat GL | eBay
> 
> 
> 1986 Subaru BRAT GL 4x4.65k miles. - It was professionally repainted by that dealer and looks SPECTACULAR in a 1986 Subaru Brat Original Color. It continued elsewhere through 1993 when the body style changed.
> ...


This thing has been for sale on various sites and multiple different times. Not sure why.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This thing has been for sale on various sites and multiple different times. Not sure why.


Because they want 14,000 dillars for a Brat.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

2001 BMW M3 (E46) 2-Door Coupe 6-Speed Manual 182,000mi Silver - $15,000

no sunroof, no nav and manual seats!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Saab Turbo X manual 10k.
> Are these rare?
> Seem to be.
> No interior pics = sus tho.
> ...


I think all Saabs are rare at this point. Even here in the Bay Area their numbers are slowly dwindling.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

bombardi said:


> 2001 BMW M3 (E46) 2-Door Coupe 6-Speed Manual 182,000mi Silver - $15,000
> 
> no sunroof, no nav and manual seats!


tempting, but I love how you can see the tiremark on the seats:


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Lucian1988 said:


> tempting, but I love how you can see the tiremark on the seats:


and on the armrest lol. he/she/they did state that it was used a few times for track sessions so i am guessing they hauled the track wheels in the car.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> I think all Saabs are rare at this point. Even here in the Bay Area their numbers are slowly dwindling.


That's a 9-3 (maybe XWD), not a Turbo X Aero. The one listed has the turbo 4 and some fancy badges, while the Turbo X Aero has the turbo V6


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


> I think all Saabs are rare at this point. Even here in the Bay Area their numbers are slowly dwindling.


That turbo V6 used in anything else?
Parts may be an issue.
One reason why I gave up looking fort a nice used Mazaspeed6 was parts being so hard to get.
Having something cool because unusual comes with some serious caveats.
That.. and that Saab is even heavier than the heavy MS6.
Though I am sure it's more refined.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Local non-CL find.
This is my Mom's neighbor's car. 
Unknown year MB 300D. Looks like W115 so 1975 or 1976.
Really nice condition. Fantastic color. Its way more green than pics show. 
Regularly driven in the summer. 
Unknown year, mileage and price. Waiting to make contact with owner.

What would be a good price for something like this?

Horrible pics:


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

Diesel, stick shift, 4 wheel drive.......new TCL darling?

CL ad

Full disclosure - its mine, had it for about two years so its about time for something different. Contact me thru CL or PM me here


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Considering that's not a W123, I'd start by offering $2500? Depending on mileage, engine blowby, and rust.


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Apparently a Ford Thunderbird is a good "deer slayer"??? Not sure what this person is smoking. 1992 Ford Thunderbird - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...



> 3.8l v6 runs great
> Good brakes
> New tires
> Custom pushbar
> ...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> Considering that's not a W123, I'd start by offering $2500? Depending on mileage, engine blowby, and rust.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Omega360 said:


> Apparently a Ford Thunderbird is a good "deer slayer"???


Is that red paint, or is it deer blood?


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is cool.









1979 Oldsmobile wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1979 Olds Custom Cruiser for sale. Great runner & driver very clean for its age. New tires new exhaust. My wife’s daily summer driver. 403 gas engine. Goes down the road great! You won’t meet...



minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

1986 Chrysler LeBaron Mark Cross Town and Country SKU:C0490...


1986 Chrysler LeBaron Mark Cross Edition Convertible Price: $14,980.00 Basic Information: Stock Number: C0490 Style Name: Mark Cross Edition 2 Dr Make: Chrysler Model: Lebaron Model Year: 1986 Type:...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

^^ Poltergeist meets Planes Trains & Automobiles!


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

PoorHouse said:


> Local non-CL find.
> This is my Mom's neighbor's car.
> Unknown year MB 300D. Looks like W115 so 1975 or 1976.
> Really nice condition. Fantastic color. Its way more green than pics show.
> ...


Rust is by far the biggest killer with these, even in climes that aren't known for rot, W115s can.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what determines whether or not the panels behind the bumpers disintegrate on that era GM rear drive car.
I was just behind a surprisingly original Riviera from that time and it was all gone front and back.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Up guys like your old VWs...
So here:









Awesome 'tuned' VW - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Originally purchased from England by the Editor of Tuner magazine, this is a great vehicle for a car enthusiast at a low price. Has had thousands of dollars worth of modifications resulting in...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

Raguvian said:


> I really want to get this car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw this car in person yesterday. There's a lot of scuffs and scrapes and dings that the pictures hide, plus the unknown timing belt, stains in the interior, no floor mats and the steering column motor doesn't work. I didn't even bother test driving it as the seller said he was very firm on the price with no room to negotiate at all. No thanks.

This car also popped up:









1998 Lexus LS400 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1998 Lexus LS400 Maintenance: Car always serviced at a Lexus dealer, timing belt, water pump, tranny flush, alternator, valve cover gaskets done at 135k, battery replaced at 143k, oil and cabin...



sfbay.craigslist.org





156k miles, but tons of work including timing belt and water pump done 20k miles ago for $8500 and the seller is open to offers.


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

While we're on the Lexus train:









2002 Lexus IS300 5-speed IS 300 2JZ - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Hate to, but selling my ‘02 Lexus IS300 with 5-spd manual and navi. It has 104k miles. I have owned it since Sept. 2019 when it had 99k miles. I’ve added 5k miles since because it’s my weekend car....



houston.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1941 Lincoln Continental

1941 Lincoln Continental Cabriolet; complete unrestored barn find; last on road 1956; V-12 engine and
3-speed transmission rebuilt, detailed, and re-installed; wheel covers for rear, hubcaps, spare tire and covers,
etc. are all included but not in photo. 









1941 Lincoln Continental - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1941 Lincoln Continental Cabriolet; complete unrestored barn find; last on road 1956; V-12 engine and 3-speed transmission rebuilt, detailed, and re-installed; wheel covers for rear, hubcaps, spare...



albany.craigslist.org


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

Now this is cool:









2003 Audi S8 6 Spd manual swapped - cars & trucks - by owner -...


I am picking up a new car so unfortunately the S8 might have to go. As much as it kills me to sell the damn thing I cant keep both cars. Car has 194k miles on it. Its avus silver with Oxblood Red...



reno.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Raguvian said:


> Now this is cool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

its REALLY cool. a bit too casual about the rear subframe rust. I wonder what it looks like underneath


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> That turbo V6 used in anything else?
> Parts may be an issue.
> One reason why I gave up looking fort a nice used Mazaspeed6 was parts being so hard to get.
> Having something cool because unusual comes with some serious caveats.
> ...


Here's a real Turbo X. It's the GM High Feature V6 like in the CTS and whatnot I think, but turbocharged. These have excellent factory wheels.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com







> 2008 Saab 93 TURBO X
> $11,500


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that 403 tho!!!


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

r_fostoria said:


> Here's a real Turbo X. It's the GM High Feature V6 like in the CTS and whatnot I think, but turbocharged. These have excellent factory wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those wheels are great. That's not the same V6 that had major issues with timing chains failing is it?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985 Merkur









85 merkur - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Will not respond to "still available" will remove once sold.(or decide not to sell) 85' XR4TI 2.3L turbo rwd 5 speed manual If you don't know anything about the merkur's, probably not the car for...



binghamton.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

r_fostoria said:


> Here's a real Turbo X. It's the GM High Feature V6 like in the CTS and whatnot I think, but turbocharged. These have excellent factory wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my defense, I am not a Saabist. Which is very similar to a Sadist. Lol.
I did think the car I posted had ugly wheels tho.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1985 Merkur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this point I actually want to see a really nice survivor Mercure Scorpio 5 speed.
I can see why cool sports coupe would be kept around, but an odd overprice four door?
Imagine a Scorpio with a SOHC 4.0 swap.
Or even an HO 302.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

patrikman said:


> that 403 tho!!!


So refreshing to see one without wood paneling or painted an ugly color too. 👍


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Imagine a Scorpio with a SOHC 4.0 swap.
> Or even an HO 302.


IMO the Merkur's have too much European flair to dull one down with something like a pushrod 302 (or the 4.0L which is essentially an OHC cobbled together from a pushrod design). 

In my daydream, I'd swap in the Yamaha SHO V6 or perhaps a SVT Duratec V6. But that's just me and I have an odd fascination with those engines...


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Raguvian said:


> Now this is cool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is definitely cool and seems like a super good price for what it is. Even if it ends up needing a rear subframe, I would think you'd still come out ahead.


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

Stromaluski said:


> It is definitely cool and seems like a super good price for what it is. Even if it ends up needing a rear subframe, I would think you'd still come out ahead.


Seems like it wouldn't need a ton of work to get running but the deleted cats means I can't smog it. Otherwise I would have seriously considered it just for the novelty factor.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> IMO the Merkur's have too much European flair to dull one down with something like a pushrod 302 (or the 4.0L which is essentially an OHC cobbled together from a pushrod design).
> 
> In my daydream, I'd swap in the Yamaha SHO V6 or perhaps a SVT Duratec V6. But that's just me and I have an odd fascination with those engines...


But the 4.0 is the same engine family that came in the car iirc.
The original 2.9 V6 was a pushrod V6.
I guess you could build a DOHC Cosworth example.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

there was a OHV 4.0 Cologne in the Ranger/Mazda and Aerostar.

I've been dreaming of a SHO swap for my Ranger (same 2.9 Cologne as the Scorpio). It's a lot of work.

The Scorpio and UK-market 2.9 got a better dual throttle body and intake manifold. It's already a little bit "better" than the USDM 2.9.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cr4shT3st said:


> there was a OHV 4.0 Cologne in the Ranger/Mazda and Aerostar.
> 
> I've been dreaming of a SHO swap for my Ranger (same 2.9 Cologne as the Scorpio). It's a lot of work.
> 
> The Scorpio and UK-market 2.9 got a better dual throttle body and intake manifold. It's already a little bit "better" than the USDM 2.9.


Maybe just working with the original 2.9 would be best.
I just yearn for an old school *instant throttle response *manual car again.
Crap- better add another CL car since I am yammering on and on.

Anybody want a four wheel drive JDM Honda Odyssey?
Looks just list the 1st gen here except right hand drive.
Would make a great postal jeep.









JDM Honda Odyssey Rare 4WD Panoramic Roof Right Hand Drive Post...


Welcome to Import Auto Center where we specialize in importing cars from Japan since the early 2000's. Please visit our website: www.jdmimportautocenter.com for many more jdm cars and pictures. THIS...



greenville.craigslist.org


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Anyone want a conversion van like Hoovie's? 









SELL YOUR STUFF MACOMB AREA | Facebook


Sell, Buy, Swap,Trade or Auction your stuff. In search of (ISO), Free stuff, Advertise your small business!!! All I ask is you all be Honest & Nice about it! GOOD LUCK!! :) NUMBER 1 GROUP RULE:...




www.facebook.com


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Hmm, clean-looking, old-school V12 S-Class...









1995 Mercedes S600 V12 Sedan - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1995 Mercedes - Benz S600 V12 4Dr Sedan Brilliant Silver Two Tone Gray Leather Interior Original Paint and Interior Non Smoker Garaged and Very Clean Original Factory Window Sticker Florida Car and...



hartford.craigslist.org


----------



## mjsbullitt (Feb 11, 2012)

Someone's kina funky private collection. Some interesting odd balls in there.








CAR COLLECTION (1979-2005) FOR SALE - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Selling my car collection which I have accumulated over the past 20 years All cars are 100% rust free, fully maintained, climate controlled warehouse, battery tendered, ethanol free gas, bone stock...



reading.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I will take the Diamante.
Edit. it's not a WAGON?
Nevermind.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

When was the last time you saw a Cimarron for sale?









MOTORCITY HORSEPOWER | Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

PlatinumGLS said:


> When was the last time you saw a Cimarron for sale?


Citation needed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Citation needed.


Cute but different platform. 








Chevrolet Citation - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Cadillac Cimarron - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Cute but different platform.


Doh! I'm an idiot...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

My experience with those 80's 2.0 Cavs.
Super low mileage usually means couldn't keep it running well.
The good ones didn't sit long.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Citation needed.



This one is Citationable and has 3 pedals. But sadly not a V6.



https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/d6cf3c7a-3f5a-41c2-b8cf-b2ec9fc55ea2/



*1981 Oldsmobile Omega Brougham*
69,529 mi.
$4,990


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> I will take the Diamante.
> Edit. it's not a WAGON?
> Nevermind.


I guarantee that's the same one that sold on BAT for $4300 and he's trying to flip it.









No Reserve: 1991 Mitsubishi Diamante 30R-SE AWD


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1991 Mitsubishi Diamante 30R-SE AWD at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #21,625.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

mjsbullitt said:


> Someone's kina funky private collection. Some interesting odd balls in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since the Talon appears to be sold, I would totally take:

















and any of these:


----------



## erikatwork (Nov 30, 2004)

My first car was a 1982 Omega!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

'89 Saab 900 Turbo - $1500 Looks like a decent restoration project pending a rust inspection. Minnesota plates make me nervous about the underside. Still love these cars though. 


















1989 Saab 900 turbo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


1989 Saab 900 4 door turbo manual, in (mostly) great condition. Sunroof, best wheels Saab ever made, extra snow tires on extra rims. Metallic green. Absolutely the coolest car I've owned. Currently...



plattsburgh.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> '89 Saab 900 Turbo - $1500 Looks like a decent restoration project pending a rust inspection. Minnesota plates make me nervous about the underside. Still love these cars though.
> 
> View attachment 131559
> 
> ...


Is it safe to assume the shiny pic is recent and the older pics with MN plates is from when the seller bought it? Cool freaking car. The color and the wheels are just perfect.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Is it safe to assume the shiny pic is recent and the older pics with MN plates is from when the seller bought it? Cool freaking car. The color and the wheels are just perfect.


That is what I was thinking. I agree it is a perfect combo.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> That is what I was thinking. I agree it is a perfect combo.


I even prefer that it's a 4 door.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

looking to "sale his dream car", not much info but could be a good deal on an mk4 r32
Volkswagen R32 04 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

joedubbs said:


> looking to "sale his dream car", not much info but could be a good deal on an mk4 r32
> Volkswagen R32 04 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


That clear on the roof is rough!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1991 Dodge Shelby Daytona Turbo.









1991 Dodge Shelby Daytona Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1991 Shelby Daytona 64,000 Original Miles SINCERE INTEREST, PLEASE TELEPHONE, TEXT MESSAGES "IS IT STILL AVAILABLE" AND "PLEASE RESPOND TO MY EMAIL" WILL BE IGNORED. Offering one of our turbo Dodge...



atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

joedubbs said:


> looking to "sale his dream car", not much info but could be a good deal on an mk4 r32
> Volkswagen R32 04 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


@SCHWAB0 should be settled in to his new digs and looking for another, right?? 😁


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

2009 Subaru Outback 2.5 XT Limited Wagon w/manual - $13,500 Are these really that rare? Paging @patrikman 


















2009 Subaru Outback 2.5 XT Limited - cars & trucks - by owner -...


For sale is my 2009 Outback 2.5 XT Limited with 99,000 miles on it. I have owned the car for about 2 years, and have put roughly 13,000 miles on it. I absolutely love the car, but I am selling it...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1984 Dodge Daytona.





__





Facebook လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူများနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီး မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို့ လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1991 Dodge Shelby Daytona Turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this car. The seller has a PT Cruiser problem though...


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> 2009 Subaru Outback 2.5 XT Limited Wagon w/manual - $13,500 Are these really that rare? Paging @patrikman
> 
> View attachment 131695
> 
> ...


The seller is obviously trying to break even on their purchase plus maintenance. Read the ad and you can see they have clear case of being delusional. It isn't rare, they didn't sell well.

It is about $4000 overpriced IMO


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

simple said:


> The seller is obviously trying to break even on their purchase plus maintenance. Read the ad and you can see they have clear case of being delusional. It isn't rare, they didn't sell well.
> 
> It is about $4000 overpriced IMO


Agreed on the sellers delusions. Any time I see a wall of text I kind of glaze over. I worked for a Subaru dealer in sales in '06/'07 out in Montana and we sold our fair share of them out there. 

That said, I haven't seen too many Outbacks with hood scoops out in the wild so mostly wondering if they are hard to come by. They were a lot of fun to test drive and night and day over the regular Outbacks in terms of acceleration.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

spockcat said:


> This one is Citationable and has 3 pedals. But sadly not a V6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





erikatwork said:


> My first car was a 1982 Omega!


Ho. Lee. Snit. My "first" car was an '81 Omega, but it was a 2 door sedan, [Mr. Regular] browwwwwnnn [/Mr. Regular] with a beige vinyl interior, V6 was fun for a 16 year old. It was my mom's first car as she didn't get her license until she was in her 40s. Sooooo much rust. Seat fell through the floor once. Auto transmission didn't want to shift out of 1st on its own. Many other issues. I filled it with gas, washed it, and it threw a rod later that day. Junk yard gave my dad $35 for it so we had dinner at Pizza Hut that night and toasted the car. Good memories.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1978 Firebird Redbird. It's red, very red.

I'm not posting any pictures. If you think vertical videos are bad, wait until you see vertical pictures. That's an interesting car, but man the owner takes terrible pictures.









1978 Firebird (Redbird) - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1978 Firebird, Redbird model. Runs great, less than 80,000 original miles on the 350 V8 with 4 barrel carburetor that was rebuilt two years ago. Tires have less than 2000 miles on them. Paint is all...



orangecounty.craigslist.org


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Agreed on the sellers delusions. Any time I see a wall of text I kind of glaze over. I worked for a Subaru dealer in sales in '06/'07 out in Montana and we sold our fair share of them out there.
> 
> That said, I haven't seen too many Outbacks with hood scoops out in the wild so mostly wondering if they are hard to come by. They were a lot of fun to test drive and night and day over the regular Outbacks in terms of acceleration.


They are awesome but that buying segment didn't want perceived complexity of turbo and manual. They want their cupholders and 3rd row SUVs


----------



## erikatwork (Nov 30, 2004)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Ho. Lee. Snit. My "first" car was an '81 Omega, but it was a 2 door sedan, [Mr. Regular] browwwwwnnn [/Mr. Regular] with a beige vinyl interior, V6 was fun for a 16 year old. It was my mom's first car as she didn't get her license until she was in her 40s. Sooooo much rust. Seat fell through the floor once. Auto transmission didn't want to shift out of 1st on its own. Many other issues. I filled it with gas, washed it, and it threw a rod later that day. Junk yard gave my dad $35 for it so we had dinner at Pizza Hut that night and toasted the car. Good memories.


My Omega was Sea Foam Green and it had the Iron Duke, also threw a rod in mine! Amazing GM quality though.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> 2009 Subaru Outback 2.5 XT Limited Wagon w/manual - $13,500 Are these really that rare? Paging @patrikman
> 
> View attachment 131695
> 
> ...


I had one for a bit and it was a decent car. In the DC area with the insane market going on now I can see it getting close to that figure.

I would rather had the H6 engine...more reliable and better power.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

bnkrpt311 said:


> @SCHWAB0 should be settled in to his new digs and looking for another, right?? 😁












yeah its worth that in parts ... but taking a break due to family reason!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1991 Acura NSX - 66k miles - $75k 


















1991 Acura NSX 5spd - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


1991 Acura NSX production #858 5 spd 66,500 miles , runs and drives great , tinted all the way around , inside is very original , exterior has tein coil overs and Rotiform TUf-R wheels (all factory...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

road legal Mercedes C8 race car!! sort of?









Hot rod street legal road race car C8 might TRADE TRADES - cars &...


2011 Mercedes-Benz AMG C8 GTR Tribute street legal, road race car with thoughts of running the LeMans, Sauber, Autobahn. This concept is inspired by the C8, C9, C11, Mercedes Benz road race cars. It...



chicago.craigslist.org














but there's a SBC in there, not a VW four, so I bet it scoots. Scoots in a terrifying, unsafe sort of way


























I do dig the motor under glass setup









Attention to detail with AMG and MERCEDES BENZ on the wheels


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh neat, a "100% stock"* Mazdaspeed6 for $5.5k.

*Yeah, except for the wheels. And warm air intake. And tint.









2006 MAZDA SPEED 6 AWD 4CYL (TURBO)(SPORT)(SEDAN)(STOCK)(2 KEYS) -...


! FOR SALE ! THIS MINT CONDITION ! ! 2006 MAZDA SPEED 6 LIMITED ( 2 KEYS ) 😍 ! ! ❄ AWD ! 2.3L I4 ! TURBO ! ! 123K LOW ORIGINAL MILES ! ** 100% STOCK AND UNMOLESTED ** ADULT OWNED AND CARED FOR ! * ❄...



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

Cr4shT3st said:


> road legal Mercedes C8 race car!! sort of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The spelling on that ad is comical.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Cr4shT3st said:


> road legal Mercedes C8 race car!! sort of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like we have seen this before? Or are there two?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1987 Dodge Daytona Pacifica Turbo









1987 Dodge Daytona Pacifica Turbo 2dr Hatchback | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1987 Dodge Daytona Pacifica Turbo 2dr Hatchback at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> I feel like we have seen this before? Or are there two?


Yes, this is at least the second ROZAP.



mjsbullitt said:


> sweet. baby. jesus. It's like you ordered a vintage race car on wish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Omega...back when GM didn't care about interior harmony...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1991 VW Cabriolet - 44,xxx miles - $5000 

Considering what low mileage examples have been going for on BaT with a little cleaning this could be a good flip opportunity. Bummer about the auto trans. 



























Very low mileage 1991 vw cabriolet - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Super low mileage , extremely clean, auto transmission, a/c power steering, power windows. It would be hard to find one nicer. Not looking for any trades. We just replaced the timing belt. An...



boston.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I wish auto makers would go back to using colorful interior fabrics like this on normal cars.
Everything now is so gray/carbon/black and boring.









1994 Mitsubishi Expo LRV 36k Miles 1 Owner Wagon FOR SALE. Trades We...


1994 Mitsubishi Expo LRV 36k Miles 1 Owner Wagon FOR SALE. Trades Welcome! 36,874 mi. - Automatic - 3D Wagon - 4 Cyl - FWD: Front Wheel Drive - VIN# JA3EB30G4RU007004 - STK# 007004 Desert Private...



palmsprings.craigslist.org






1994 Mitsubishi Expo LRV 36k Miles 1 Owner Wagon


----------



## 17_AllTrack (Dec 22, 2020)

Cr4shT3st said:


> road legal Mercedes C8 race car!! sort of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol this looks like something the Top Gear team would build


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> That Omega...back when GM didn't care about interior harmony...


That should have called it the Alpha.


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> I wish auto makers would go back to using colorful interior fabrics like this on normal cars.
> Everything now is so gray/carbon/black and boring.
> 
> 
> ...


This would be hilarious with a 4G63T swap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> That should have called it the Alpha.


No, they should've called it the Chi, as it's built on the X-body platform.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> No, they should've called it the Chi, as it's built on the X-body platform.


I was just talking about it being Alpha.. as in not even close to a finished product.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Friend of mine is out in LA for work so I figured I would check CL on the left coast.

1986 Prelude Si $8500









1986 HONDA PRELUDE Si 5 SPEED - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


************************************* FOR SALE ****************** * 1986 HONDA PRELUDE Si ............ ( PRIVATE PARTY IN SAN DIEGO, CA. ) * NOW ACCEPTING ANY AND ALL OFFERS OF $8,500 OR BEST OFFER...



losangeles.craigslist.org














91 Jetta Diesel -$3000/offer 









91 Volkswagen Jetta - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


hi there this is my 1991 Jetta diesel. runs and drives . in fair condition needs some TLC, exterior and interior wise but engine is strong this car has very good mileage. dash says 75,000 miles but...



losangeles.craigslist.org














1988 Scirroco 16V - $5000









1988 VOLKSWAGEN SCIROCCO 16v - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1988 Vw scirocco 16v 5-Speed stick Runs and starts , has been sitting for over 5 years , all original stock , original paint and interior and stock engine , 152K miles Rare and hard to see . Good...



losangeles.craigslist.org














1964 RHD Notch (this thing is seriously cool) $35000









1964 RHD Volkswagen Notchback Original Paint & Interior RARE - cars...


1964 Australian RHD (Right Hand Drive) Notchback Original Paint & Interior Numbers Matching, Red Needle Gauges, Non-Push Button, Birth Certificate, Complete Knock Down Car (CKD). Hard to find...



losangeles.craigslist.org














1980 VW Scirocco $24,000









1980 VW scirocco - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Engine: 2 Liter Passat Engine, Rebuilt & Internal parts Balanced; Lighten Flywheel , Tectonics Camshaft , Pacesetter Header with 2 1/2 " exhaust plumbing with a performance Cat & CIS Fuel...



losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> I wish auto makers would go back to using colorful interior fabrics like this on normal cars.
> Everything now is so gray/carbon/black and boring.
> 
> 
> ...


rad worthy......those seat belts. I had a 90 Integra with those. Best car I've ever owned in a big picture way.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Jetta has seen better days...I wonder what the front seats came out of?


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> That Jetta has seen better days...I wonder what the front seats came out of?


They look a lot like ~86 Ford Escort


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> That Jetta has seen better days...I wonder what the front seats came out of?


I'd say for a 30 year old VW diesel it is in much better than average condition personally. The front seats are a bit of a mystery, but that is an easy fix. Other than that it appears to need a new clip on one side of the front bumper. 




MGQ said:


> They look a lot like ~86 Ford Escort


They sure do! Good eye.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Cougar XR7 turbo, which should be all the same hardware as the Turbo Coupe, XR4ti, SVO mustang etc. says it’s a manual. For $750 









1984 mercury cougar xr7 turbo - cars & trucks - by owner


Obo



vancouver.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

far from perfect but pretty cool to see; 1984 Audi 4000S Quattro 
1985 Audi 4000S Quattro - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









super vague ad so hard to say if it's just in need of a better ground to start but this would be a good flip potential for someone as they go for twice as much. Also, I really like the black with red interior
Mazda rx7 for sale - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









low priced clean celica, you don't see these too often, 5spd
Toyota Celica 1992 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









someone put a lot of time into this 240dl
1988 Volvo 240 DL (Manual) - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









low mileage z3; I know miata is always the answer but these should be runner up
1996 BMW Z3 5 speed manual Covertible Runs Amazing - cars & trucks -...









LS Thunderbird
1984 Thunderbird Turbo Coupe w/ LS motor and 4l80e - cars & trucks -...









sweet Omni turbo
1986 Dodge Omni GLH 2.2 Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

UncleJB said:


> I'd say for a 30 year old VW diesel it is in much better than average condition personally. The front seats are a bit of a mystery, but that is an easy fix. Other than that it appears to need a new clip on one side of the front bumper.


Look a little closer. It needs more help than that. And that's without seeing the engine bay.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

1986 Pontiac Grand Prix 2+2 - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


Draxler's Service Inc. is helping a family estate with selling a beautiful 1986 Pontiac Grand Prix 2+2 Aero Coupe with a 305 V8, auto transmission, power windows, power locks, tilt steering, power...



wausau.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MGQ said:


> Cougar XR7 turbo, which should be all the same hardware as the Turbo Coupe, XR4ti, SVO mustang etc. says it’s a manual. For $750
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still has the TRX wheels


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> Look a little closer. It needs more help than that. And that's without seeing the engine bay.


Ok I looked closer. Still don't see anything glaring.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CRD99 said:


> This would be hilarious with a 4G63T swap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only if it was an all wheel drive version.


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Only if it was an all wheel drive version.


That would definitely be more fun. I swapped a fwd Mirage and it was still a lot of fun to toss around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

low mileage, nice 1999 Saab 9-3 two door on the cheap
1999 Saab 9-3 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale










always liked these first gen insights, this one has 180k but looks really clean
https://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/d/plainview-2000-honda-insight-
hybrid/7408327998.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That saab ad:



> Turbo is disconnected


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> That saab ad:


oof... i missed that bit


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

Only for the brave:









2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 Clean Title V8 Standard Transmission Doesn't Start No Key Leather Interior With Sunroof Contact #



houston.craigslist.org


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Hmmm, in Houston? I wonder how much they’d pay me to haul it away?


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

and it's a manual! no key might be the reason it doesnt start.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

It's green! 💚

1997 Nissan Maxima 5-Speed : Craigslist

$3,850



> 1997 Nissan Maxima 161,000 miles. 1 Owner car, zero accidents! 3.0L V6 engine, RARE 5-Speed Manual transmission. 28 MPG highway.
> 
> Loaded with options, Leather interior, power windows, locks, seats, mirrors, sunroof.
> 
> ...


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

Joef1sh said:


> Only for the brave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve seen that car posted here for a few years now. Nobody’s that’s silly


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Joef1sh said:


> Only for the brave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was cheaper, maybe... I love the sound of those w8 Passats!

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Buickboy92 said:


> It's green! 💚
> 
> 1997 Nissan Maxima 5-Speed : Craigslist
> 
> $3,850


Anyone feel like sponsoring my 1997 Nissan "field of dreams"? That would go nicely with the hardbody and the s14.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Anyone want a new Bronco? Only $93k...


















2021 Ford Bronco 4 door First Edition - cars & trucks - by owner -...


2021 Ford Bronco (First Edition) 4 door in Cactus Grey with Navy Pier leather interior. 35 Actual Miles. Vin # 1FMEE5EP7MLA42546 I am not a dealer. The car is in my name and in my garage. Per my...



nh.craigslist.org





Needs work but this seems like a relative bargain for a LC. $6000 


















1995 Toyota Land Cruiser - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1995 FJ80 Land Cruiser, runs drives and stops good, full-time four-wheel-drive, in-line six cylinder automatic. Does not have the factory locker. I was planning on building a trail rig out of this...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

https://images.craigslist.org/00o0o_iF7fB8UAzHMz_0CI0t2_1200x900.jpg


















1983 DODGE D-250 POWER WAGON 4X4 1 OWNER MUST SEE!!!! - cars &...


Hi I am selling my 1983 Dodge D-250 power wagon V8 4 speed manual transmission with granny gear three-quarter ton 4X4 in excellent condition originally owned since 1983 it has manual windows manual...



denver.craigslist.org





https://images.craigslist.org/00K0K_jdtFURN4mfLz_0CI0t2_1200x900.jpg


















F550 EarthRoamer XV-LTS - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Truck is in amazing shape call or text for any questions day or night . The truck can be delivered. Shoot me an offer. 4x4 camping earth roamer off road go anywhere rv solar military grade



denver.craigslist.org


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


> https://images.craigslist.org/00o0o_iF7fB8UAzHMz_0CI0t2_1200x900.jpg
> View attachment 134340
> 
> 
> ...


That 1983 Dodge is clean and seems well priced. Here is a screenshot and photos for when it sells:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I might be in the minority but I have always thought that generation of Dodge trucks was the ugliest they made.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> I might be in the minority but I have always thought that generation of Dodge trucks was the ugliest they made.


I like them a lot more without the "old man" topper. With that said, Dodge hit it out of the park with the 1994 redesign - revolutionary at the time.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Nice shape but those things do ride like an ox cart


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I like them a lot more without the "old man" topper. With that said, Dodge hit it out of the park with the 1994 redesign - revolutionary at the time.


They sure did. I was landscaping at the time and my boss had the first one in town in bright red.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> I might be in the minority but I have always thought that generation of Dodge trucks was the ugliest they made.


They're not bad. In the days of black and white trucks, this one is very blue.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> They sure did. I was landscaping at the time and my boss had the first one in town in bright red.


Just like the one in the movie _Twister_? I remember teenager version of me leaving the movie theater after watching _Twister_ and thinking how awesome the Ram was.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Just like the one in the movie _Twister_? I remember teenager version of me leaving the movie theater after watching _Twister_ and thinking how awesome the Ram was.


No his was a single cab, short bed. It was still super cool at the time though!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1994 BMW 525i/Manual - $5000 

Looks pretty clean overall. Loving the green. 


















1994 BMW 525i - E34 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


For sale 1994 BMW 525i. Love the car but my new living situation will not allow me to own 2 vehicles. This has been my summer car and it’s a blast to drive. The manual transmission really makes this...



boston.craigslist.org


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/581714199577726/
Very cheap 1992 Ford Taurus SHO! 









Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LS1 swapped Miata anyone? 


















1991 LS1 V8 Miata - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Up for sale is my 1991 Mazda MX-5 Miata modified with an LS1 V8 engine paired to a 6-speed T56 transmission. Selling because I have a 3 year old and just don't have the time to enjoy the car. I'm...



nh.craigslist.org





1996 Toyota Landcruiser - $7000 


















1996 TOYOTA LANDCRUISER FJ80 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1996 TOYOTA LANDCRUISER FJ80 4X4 SUV Runs smooth and quiet. 200k miles on the inline I6 4.5L Original motor Body and frame are all solid with surface rust that can be cleaned off and can be under...



nh.craigslist.org





1996 Lexus LS400 "needs a lot of work" - $500


















1996 Lexus LS400 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1996 Lexus LS400 white 4 door sedan V-8 4.0 liter... This car needs lot work.... It would be ideal car for beginners mechanic for a car for themself.



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

That 1996 LC with a rusty undercarriage is still a good deal at $7000.


----------



## silverglivr6 (Dec 10, 2012)

I really want to buy this. 1st gen Acura Legend that isn't beat up/falling apart.









1988 Acura Legend LS - Local WA Car Since New Only 2 Owners - cars &...


Repost: Out of state purchase didn't go through :/ I'm losing my garage space and this has been with me for a while, but it's time for me to let go sadly. It's hard to price a car that is a survivor...



seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

1988 Fox Wagon, looks good in pics but ad says body issues, 5spd, $2250
1988 Volkswagon Fox GL for sale !! - cars & trucks - by owner -...

















one of my dream cars as a kid, I had a micro machine that looked just like this one, $35k









nice to know there are some low mileage first gens still out there in great shape, $12k
1983 Mazda rx-7 1 owner - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Legend, waw.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Pretty nice Taurus SHO, lower miles, looks to have different side skirts? 3000$
1991 Ford SHO - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

When was the last time, when have you _ever _seen a Plymouth Sapporo!? 








1983 Plymouth Sapporo--13,500 MILES - cars & trucks - by owner -...


13,500 ORIGINAL MILES ... Unrestored & pristine ... 2.6 liter ... 5-speed ... Beige Crystal Coat ... Original paint, interior, powertrain ... Ice cold A/C ... Please call Joe at for additional...



cleveland.craigslist.org


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> When was the last time, when have you _ever _seen a Plymouth Sapporo!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to look it up: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitsubishi_Galant_Lambda


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

joedubbs said:


> Pretty nice Taurus SHO, lower miles, looks to have different side skirts? 3000$
> 1991 Ford SHO - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


that might look nice but nobody is going to pay that price sadly.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> When was the last time, when have you _ever _seen a Plymouth Sapporo!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some time in the mid 1980s.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

joedubbs said:


> Pretty nice Taurus SHO, lower miles, looks to have different side skirts?


It's probably a "Plus" which by my very rusty SHO knowledge was an option for 1991 that added things like a fiberglass power bulge hood, rear spoiler, rod shifter (better than the cable) and perhaps the directional wheels among a few other things.

I also agree that $3k still feels a bit high, but these cars are getting really thin on the ground and are quite special when you look beyond the Taurus body. I had a green '91 Plus for a little while, and it was unfortunately an expensive engine to maintain as it had many unique parts. That was over 10 years ago, so maybe things are better (or worse?) now.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

joedubbs said:


> Pretty nice Taurus SHO, lower miles, looks to have different side skirts? 3000$
> 1991 Ford SHO - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Paging @Maximum_Download


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Wanted to both post this FB find and ask for honest opinions on it (for a potential purchase):

1999 Z3 coupe, 2.8l, 5spd, 125k miles, $13k




__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





Owner seems pretty honest/straight up and he has another z3 coupe 2.8 that he daily drives. Talked about the car enough to think it’s a decent buy at this point but don’t know too much about them outside of what the internet can tell me. Thoughts?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

t_white said:


> Wanted to both post this FB find and ask for honest opinions on it (for a potential purchase):
> 
> 1999 Z3 coupe, 2.8l, 5spd, 125k miles, $13k
> 
> ...


Old BMW located in "Mechanicsville" with USCK as part of the VIN. What could possibly go wrong?  

Based on the limited info and pics it seems like a decent deal to me. I can only see these appreciating in value as time goes on. Will the seller let you get a PPI done at a shop of your choice?


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Seems like about 10-11 years ago the clownshoes got really desirable on the used market. Especially the Ms. I recall a lot of people warning about rusty and rotten subframes on those first gen Z3s.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Old BMW located in "Mechanicsville" with USCK as part of the VIN. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Based on the limited info and pics it seems like a decent deal to me. I can only see these appreciating in value as time goes on. Will the seller let you get a PPI done at a shop of your choice?


Yup, he offered to take it for a PPI if I wanted to cover the cost. I’ve had an e36 m3 and a slew of other (older German cars) so know what to usually look for inside and out. Sold my Lotus Exige recently and decided to find something “oddball-ish” to buy as a weekend car for a while.



Seabird said:


> Seems like about 10-11 years ago the clownshoes got really desirable on the used market. Especially the Ms. I recall a lot of people warning about rusty and rotten subframes on those first gen Z3s.


While an M coupe would be my preferred buy, I’m not willing to pay the current premium for one. A regular Z3 clown shoe at 1/2, or even 1/3, the cost just makes more sense for me personally.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

NEED.

$6,995

1985 Chrysler LeBaron Convertible Turbo : Craigslist



> 1985 Chrysler LeBaron Convertible Mark Cross Special Edition Turbo Charged
> 
> I have reduced the price for quick due to me losing indoor storage soon.
> Solid body with glossy paint and excellent convertible top ( power)
> ...





















Digital dash! 💚


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

^^^That takes me back in time like you wouldn't believe. My BIL ran a Chrysler dealer back then and there was a steady stream of these as demos for him and my sister. I think I learned to drive in big empty parking lots in either LeBaron verts or velour upholstered Fifth Avenues.


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

7 grand? Was it owned by John Voight or something? Looks like what periodontist would drive.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Seabird said:


> ^^^That takes me back in time like you wouldn't believe. My BIL ran a Chrysler dealer back then and there was a steady stream of these as demos for him and my sister. I think I learned to drive in big empty parking lots in either LeBaron verts or velour upholstered Fifth Avenues.


I wonder how quick these Turbo LeBarons are compared to those turbo Saab convertibles from the same era? Must have some "get up and go" given the general performance of most 1980s automobiles.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

They (my brother worked for him him during summer and winter breaks) also brought home turbo Lasers. It's a good thing we didn't have a points system here at the time. They got tickets. Soooo many tickets. My other sister bought a Plymouth Conquest Turbo from him in 85. That was the superior car.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Seabird said:


> They (my brother worked for him him during summer and winter breaks) also brought home turbo Lasers. It's a good thing we didn't have a points system here at the time. They got tickets. Soooo many tickets. My other sister bought a Plymouth Conquest Turbo from him in 85. That was the superior car.


Chrysler Corp made a lot of great cars in that era. I also like the Cab-Forward cars from the 90s. A lot of great cars now becoming collectable.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

In


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

This takes me back. I can still hear "Door is ajar". 😁 
My grandfather briefly had a non-turbo, non-vert version of this car. Similar colour, too. 



Buickboy92 said:


>


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





190e 2.3 16 in super sad shape for $1500. If it didn't look like the engine was in the trunk I'd be more interested- looks like the interior is a total loss though


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just washing it would probably double the value.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Just washing it would probably double the value.


Agreed. And are the wheels worth anything?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Just washing it would probably double the value.


True. It's located in rainy BC. It looks like it was left outdoor with a window open.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> True. It's located in rainy BC. It looks like it was left outdoor with a window open.


I know nothing about them but it's such a handsome car that it's hard for me to think it's better off being junked versus restored.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

MGQ said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This hurts to see


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1999 Suburban Dually - You don't see that too often. Not sure why you'd want one, but it looks cool.









1999 GMC Suburban 3500 1-Ton - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1999 GMC Suburban Dually 1 ton dually conversion. Built by Pacific Auto Accessories. Very rare and hard to find. Original paint in excellent condition. No pealing or flaking of clear coat or paint....



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1999 Suburban Dually - You don't see that too often. Not sure why you'd want one, but it looks cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw this a few minutes ago. I like it. The 2wd Tahoe for $18,500 is nice but too spendy.









Rare 97 Chevy Tahoe LT 2 dr 2 wheel drive - cars & trucks - by owner...


97 Tahoe LT Automatic 5.7 V8 99,000 original miles 2 wheel drive 2 door Ice cold A/C Brand new tires 1 owner Carfax In hand Clean AZ title Fully loaded All original This is a super rare hard to find...



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That face.
This Isuzu seen some sh*t.





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I just saw this a few minutes ago. I like it. The 2wd Tahoe for $18,500 is nice but too spendy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ad was down as of this morning, so somebody must have thought it was right priced. Crazy.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Gas prices go up and everyone gets their old tin can gas sipers out to sell.
Another Festiva.






__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Gas prices go up and everyone gets their old tin can gas sipers out to sell.
> Another Festiva.
> 
> 
> ...


Four grand for a tin can! With 245k miles! Wow, someone is smoking something special! 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> It's probably a "Plus" which by my very rusty SHO knowledge was an option for 1991 that added things like a fiberglass power bulge hood, rear spoiler, rod shifter (better than the cable) and perhaps the directional wheels among a few other things.
> 
> I also agree that $3k still feels a bit high, but these cars are getting really thin on the ground and are quite special when you look beyond the Taurus body. I had a green '91 Plus for a little while, and it was unfortunately an expensive engine to maintain as it had many unique parts. That was over 10 years ago, so maybe things are better (or worse?) now.





silverspeedbuggy said:


> Paging @Maximum_Download


This IS a very rare 1991 Plus, like the green one I had 10 some years ago. Jettaboy1884's memory is pretty solid - this is a very rare 1 year only monochromatic appearance package. There are other things that he lists that weren't strictly Plus package items, but were running 1991 changes like the rod shifter. The fiberglass hood IS a Plus pack item, but a lot of regular 1991s got it too. Also, some Plus package cars didn't get the rear spoiler due to early supplier issues. We call those "partial Pluses". But basically, the Plus package was a fully loaded SHO (full leather, power seats, sunroof, etc), and to that was added a monochromatic appearance pack (cladding strips were body color instead of black), blackout window surrounds with chrome trim, metal "DOHC 24 valve" badging on the fenders, body color "TAURUS" rear badge, rear spoiler, fiberglass power bulge hood, and on white cars, white wheels. The Plus package also opened up the availability of Emerald Green Metallic, which was the only way you could get a green Gen 1 SHO. Only 900 cars were painted green (and I owned one). Other colors are white, black, Electric Red, and (extremely rare) Mocha tan metallic. Interior colors were tan and black.

$3,000 for this car even 3 years ago would have been too much, but these cars are appreciating as all used cars are right now. I think 3 grand for this is on the high side of fair given I can't see any rust in the pictures (they typically start going in the "doglegs" where the rear fender meets the passengers rear doors).

But this car does need work, even with just 90K on it (which looks legit by the way - these cars really start falling apart over 100K, but the 1991s only have 5 digit odos). The interior looks shot like they all do - new leathers on the seats will fix that, and I also see the sunshade in the moonroof is having a divorce with the submaterial.

It likely will need a full 60K too - that's going to be a 4 digit bill if you can find someone who knows how to do it.

But this car can be brought back if there's no other issues hiding underneath, and it will be worth some money if you do.

[edit] It IS a rod shifter car. Some Plus package cars went out the door with cable shifters. 

SHO trivia time: You can tell in the below pic because the base of the shifter is offset towards the driver, the shift lever is shorter, and it has a fox-body-like kink in it that you can see when the shifter is in 2nd, 4th, or R. On cable shift cars, the base of the shift boot takes up the entire console and the shift lever itself is longer:

This car:









Here's a better shot of a 1991 rod shifter car:









Here's a cable-shift car. The base of the shifter is wider, the shift lever itself is longer:










Here's a 1989 with the cable shift:










1991 was a running-change year for the shifter. Roughly half of the 1991s got cable shifters, and the other half got rod shifters. The rod shifter is far superior to the cable shifter and a lot of the OG SHO guys would swap the rod shifter parts into their cars back when the parts were available.

All 1990 and previous got cable shifters, and all 1992-1995 cars got the new design.

1991 was really the zenith for the V6 SHO, since there was a lot of overlap where the bad parts got upgraded, but the good stuff remained, and a rod-shifter 1991 Plus is THE car most SHO guys look for - including me. Starting in 1993, the SHO started to get subtly watered down in the suspension department and even the 5 speed cars saw some of that.

I still want to find either a black on black or electric red on black 1991 SHO plus for a long term collection.

Here's my old green 1991 Plus:


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

Toyota Corolla XRS - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


2005 Toyota Corolla XRS 165k miles. 6 speed manual, silver. Moonroof, full power windows and door locks, premium aluminum 16" wheels, full 4 wheel disc brakes. Oil always changed 5-7k miles, always...



losangeles.craigslist.org





What do you guys think? He said there's a minor oil leak but has done a lot of maintenance in the last 2-3k miles (seals, gaskets, etc). Not sure if $5500 is reasonable or not but if I could get it for $5k or less I think that would be cool.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

Raguvian said:


> Toyota Corolla XRS - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...
> 
> 
> 2005 Toyota Corolla XRS 165k miles. 6 speed manual, silver. Moonroof, full power windows and door locks, premium aluminum 16" wheels, full 4 wheel disc brakes. Oil always changed 5-7k miles, always...
> ...


Doesn't seem like a bad price for a good car. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Doesn't seem like a bad price for a good car.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


I used to think I wanted one of those 2ZZ-GE 1.8 models (Matrix/Vibe/Corolla).
But then I ran across a vintage review and they wished the XRS trim came with the base 1.8 to have a much more usable powerband (actually have some torque below 5k rpm) and for it to be less frantic on the highway.


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> Doesn't seem like a bad price for a good car.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


Well, the seller is saying some people "may" come check out the car tomorrow morning so I'm not going to risk driving 4+ hours each way for the car to be sold when I get there.



BRealistic said:


> I used to think I wanted one of those 2ZZ-GE 1.8 models (Matrix/Vibe/Corolla).
> But then I ran across a vintage review and they wished the XRS trim came with the base 1.8 to have a much more usable powerband (actually have some torque below 5k rpm) and for it to be less frantic on the highway.


I LOVE peaky powerbands. Winding out a car is so fun to me. Maybe it would get tiring after a while but I wouldn't daily drive the car anyways.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Raguvian said:


> I LOVE peaky powerbands. Winding out a car is so fun to me. Maybe it would get tiring after a while but I wouldn't daily drive the car anyways.


I daily drove a 6 speed RX8 for almost 14 years.
It's great to have a drivetrain that can be thrashed out... but it does get old when you have to thrash it just to move with any authority.


----------



## 17_AllTrack (Dec 22, 2020)

Why do I kind of want this badly...









1991 Alfa Romeo 164 L - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1991 alfa romeo 164 L. 5 speed manual, runs and drives good, great tire tread, heated seats. Has alot of options. Even the window sticker. Seats need some help. Not a perfect car by any means. But...



kpr.craigslist.org


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

17_AllTrack said:


> Why do I kind of want this badly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see the episode with a 164 on _Wheeler Dealers_?


----------



## 17_AllTrack (Dec 22, 2020)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Did you see the episode with a 164 on _Wheeler Dealers_?


No, and I know absolutely nothing about alfas outside of what I have seen on Top Gear


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

17_AllTrack said:


> Why do I kind of want this badly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not easy to find parts for them these days.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

17_AllTrack said:


> Why do I kind of want this badly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few years ago one of these was in Northern IL for $5000. Might even be the same one.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1981 Volvo 2 Door - $12,500 


















1981 Volvo DL 2-DOOR COUPE - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


For Sale is a rare 2-door Volvo, this car runs and drives well and has been taken to events this year. All Original, never abused, timepiece. Original san fran car (SVHOA Sticker is a san fran...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Everyday I'm reminded just how weird people are









random keys - general for sale - by owner


Bunch of random keys. $10 for all in picture



westslope.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Is this really rare?
Maybe it's rare now since it still works right?





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





2003 Audi A4 3.0 Avant Quattro Wagon 4D
$3,500
Listed 2 days ago in Knoxville, TN


*About This Vehicle*

Driven 188,000 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: Grey · Interior color: Tan
Fuel type: Gasoline
16.0 MPG city · 24.0 MPG highway · 19.0 MPG combined
Good condition
Clean title
This vehicle has no significant damage or problems.

*Seller's Description*
This is a rare car. Audi A4 Avante Quattro Wagon - 6 Speed Manual. 3.0 L 6-cylinder. Fully loaded! Car is in great shape for age and use. No body damage! No Accidents. Original paint. Only exterior issue is on back bumper. Been this way since I've had the car (approx. 7 years). Interior in very good shape for age and use. All leather interior - no cracking of leather on seats. Headliner is falling in the back of the car, Full electric and heated front seats, Built-in navigation (the old kind that uses CDs - don't have the CDs), Glass Moonroof (does not leak), 2 - key fobs, CD & Cassette player.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





1988 Nissan 300ZX Coupe 2D
$12
Listed a day ago in Bean Station, TN

Message



*About This Vehicle*

Driven 10,020 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: Gold · Interior color: Tan
Fuel type: Gasoline
1 owner

*Seller's Description*
Perfect condition inside and outside everything works as it did new never bumped or wrecked garage kept comes with factory car cover new tires new brakes no leaks in t-tops or any windows air lights headlight door all work perfect 12.500.or b/o


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Paint looks rough but the car seems useable/savable.
These are stupid rare now.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





1991 Dodge Spirit R/T Sedan 4D
$2,200
Listed 2 weeks ago in Johnson City, TN

Message

*About This Vehicle*

Driven 106,000 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: Red · Interior color: Grey
Fuel type: Gasoline
This vehicle is paid off

*Seller's Description*
Up for sale is a 91 Dodge Spirit R/T (aka first gen SRT4). Motor designed by Lotus performance. Posi trac front end. A lot of work has been done to keep her going. New timing belt, water pump (non interference motor too) New brakes all the way around New calipers on the front New Fuel pump and fuel filters New thermostat New radiator New shifter bushings Aftermarket BOV that works when it wants too Brand new tires with less than 1k miles Vintage 90s Enkei Racing wheels 17in I love this car and nev

































































er intended on getting rid of it, but unfortunately my dog got hit by a car and I’m trying to cover the surgery costs. This is a lot of car for the price. Well taken care of, no rust No trades!! Cash only


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

The stained driver's seat makes me kinda


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I didn't know this existed.
Hardtop convertible Mustang Cobra.
Too bad not a Cobra R.









1995 FORD MUSTANG COBRA RARE 1 OF 499 HARDTOP Convertible - cars &...


Up for sale is a 1995 Mustang Cobra convertible with factory hard top . This is the only year Ford offered this option making it a very desirable collectors piece that is sure to appreciate in the...



knoxville.craigslist.org





1995 FORD MUSTANG COBRA RARE 1 OF 499 HARDTOP Convertible - $12,800 (Knoxville)

995 ford mustang

condition: good
cylinders: 8 cylinders
drive: rwd
fuel: gas
odometer: 82000
paint color: black
size: mid-size
title status: clean
transmission: manual
type: convertible

Up for sale is a 1995 Mustang Cobra convertible with factory hard top . This is the only year Ford offered this option making it a very desirable collectors piece that is sure to appreciate in the years to come. Factory options include leather interior and Mach premium audio system w c.d. The radial tires are like new and the Cobra factory alloys still look great as well. The manual transmission shifts smoothly and is free of any common Mustang gear wine. Contact Greg at show contact info
or Solomon at show contact info
to see in person. Car will be at Pigeon Forge Rod Run the rest of the week.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

First new NSX I've seen for sale... price seems steep, not that I have a reference point
2017 Acura NSX 9DCT - cars & trucks - by dealer









nice rocco 5spd with an 8v in it for $9500
1985 Volkswagen Scirocco - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...









$6000 sonnet, pretty cool, he mentions it's fwd.. I guess given the shape you'd think otherwise
1971 SAAB SONNETT - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









Decent talon that needs some finishing work
1993 Eagle Eagle Talon TSi AWD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









price must reflect the risky business effect.. seems a bit high; nice 928 either way
1986 Porsche 928 S 5 speed - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...









$6000 Rolls Royce, obviously needs some work, what could go wrong
Rolls Royce - Silver Shadow - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









or better yet, a 164 Alfa for $4500, it's an auto
Alfa romeo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









I'd drive this though, Sunbeam Alpine
Rare 1963 Sunbeam Alpine - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Slightly performance modified manual awd Rav4.
That's... new.
[not bad gif]









2005 TOYOTA RAV4 AWD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


2005 RAV4 L, 133K miles, all wheel drive, rare 5 speed manual trans, love this thing but I have a bad left knee from an old motocross crash that keeps acting up and makes driving a stick a bit hard...



asheville.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I had no idea they came with a manual!


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

really clean 92 golf for $4k, definitely needs a headliner at least
92 VW Golf in Great Condition - A Collector's Dream - cars & trucks...
























cool TDI Vanagon Project
1982 Vanagon TDI (project) - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

rad teal Cavalier z24 manual for 2k









1988 Chevrolet Cavalier


***Update*** I have been overwhelmed with interest on this car. I am going to stop responding to messages. I have some people lined up to view the car tomorrow. If it falls through I will continue...




www.facebook.com
























> 155,000 kms
> *Seller's Description*
> This is a very clean example of a 1988 Cavalier Z24. One owner since new. Digital Dash 5spd Period Correct aftermarket wheels (enkei) Zero Rust Garage kept up until a couple months ago. Recent work done: Fuel pump New rad New throttle body Car is in great shape and I would love to see it go to a home that could appreciate its RAD era appeal. Couple minor things and this could possibly be one of the cleanest Z24s out there.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

It's probably en route to @UncleJB's house.



joedubbs said:


> really clean 92 golf for $4k, definitely needs a headliner at least
> 92 VW Golf in Great Condition - A Collector's Dream - cars & trucks...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> It's probably en route to @UncleJB's house.


Lol, no it isn't but I did consider it..  Looks like a really clean example.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Grrr: FB MP brings me the most delicious pieces of crap on a weekly basis. 





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





1976 Lancia Beta


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

CostcoPizza said:


> It's probably en route to @UncleJB's house.


Man, it's quite nice. I wouldn't mind buying it.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Man, it's quite nice. I wouldn't mind buying it.


Do it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

dviking mk2 said:


> Do it.


Can't. Too projects as it is.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Is this really rare?
> Maybe it's rare now since it still works right?
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that I almost bought that exact car a couple years ago. It was advertised as running rough with a CEL for decently cheap. I made plans to go look at it the next day and like 6 hours before I was supposed to go, the dude sent me a message saying that he replaced a coilpack and that it ran great now and asked if I was still interested at like double the price. I passed.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985 Chrysler Laser









1985 Chrysler Laser | eBay


Finished in a rare Desert Bronze Pearl, it's been said that this color was only available for a portion of 1985. Most of the paint is original and in outstanding condition. You would NEVER know. The black fabric interior is loaded with options and in incredible, original condition.



www.ebay.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Wow. I actually test drive one those with an auto back in like 90 and it was still slow with the TURBO fwiw.
Have to admit though.. the styling was good.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

BASE Bronco for $70,000








2021 Ford Bronco Base 4 Door - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Brand new (only picked it up on 11/23) Ford Bronco 4door in Shadow Black. 300hp 2.3L, 10-speed automatic, soft top. If you've been looking for one of these, you know they're nearly impossible to...



sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Just listing it as NEW when they titled it already is enough to get it considered a Craigslist Scam?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1980 BMW 633CSi $6,400 


















1980 BMW 633CSI - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Car runs fine. Body in excellent shape-recently painted. Needs minor work- mostly interior.



maine.craigslist.org


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

UncleJB said:


> 1980 BMW 633CSi $6,400
> 
> View attachment 138738
> 
> ...


that looks really clean for its age!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

euromk3g.tm said:


> that looks really clean for its age!


Sure does. Shame about the auto, but still a cool car. Price is reasonable IMO.


----------



## 17_AllTrack (Dec 22, 2020)

UncleJB said:


> 1980 BMW 633CSi $6,400
> 
> View attachment 138738
> 
> ...


Makes me miss my '86 7 series


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

A 17k mile Dodge Omni for $5000.





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> BASE Bronco for $70,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to say, I really like the look of the base bronco. Makes it look basic and tough, like you wouldn't be afraid to go into the woods with it. But, $70k... Well, I'd put a nice down payment on a bigger house first.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh wow - 1985 Subaru Brat 4WD GL 4spd - $15k 


















1985 Subaru Brat 4WD GL 4-Spd - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


1985 Subaru Brat 4WD GL 4-Spd - $15,000 Year: 1985 Make: Subaru Model: Brat VIN: JF2AT53B8FE503570 Stock # 4354 Mileage: 105,796 Color: Red Trim: 4WD GL 4-Spd Engine: 4 Cylinder Engine Trans: 4...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice car for sure. The pricing on them still seems bonkers to me. Thanks Bucky 😂


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Are you talking about the BRAT? Or a different ad?

I went on BaT for reference and the most recent example sold for $18k and didn't have the jump seats. Bonkers price for sure, but I can't tell you when the last time was I saw one, especially in NH.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> Are you talking about the BRAT? Or a different ad?
> 
> I went on BaT for reference and the most recent example sold for $18k and didn't have the jump seats. Bonkers price for sure, but I can't tell you when the last time was I saw one, especially in NH.


The Brat. I'm on a couple of Brat Facebook groups so I see them more than most normal people. $15k isn't a bad price in reality but it still just seems nuts to me. The same could be said for a lot of cars though. 

This is more my speed.









1982 Subara Brat for sale. needs love! - cars & trucks - by owner -...


This was my dream car, was running great, but sat dormant over quarantine and when I finally drove it the engine seized due to lack of oil :( Have not had a proper assessment done, but will probably...



losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

1988 Volkswagon Fox GL for sale !! - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1988 Silver VW Fox GL 2 door hatchback for sale, 4 speed manual. very good overall condition. Runs and drives great. 125,000 miles. reverse linkage needs adjustment. Has some body issues, good...



reading.craigslist.org





Not too shabby for the price, this deff has potential!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> The Brat. I'm on a couple of Brat Facebook groups so I see them more than most normal people. $15k isn't a bad price in reality but it still just seems nuts to me. The same could be said for a lot of cars though.
> 
> This is more my speed.
> 
> ...


Yeah I hear you. The reality probably is that if you restored the blue one to the same level you probably wouldn't be much behind the $15k price tag though. Wonder if a VR swap would fit?


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

1987 Plymouth Colt Turbo with EIGHT THOUSAND miles on it.

I didn't even know they offered this car with a Turbo on the Dodge and Plymouth trim cars.









Rare Find 1987 Plymouth Colt Turbo Only 8,000 Original Miles - cars...


Hello everyone, Selling a 1987 Plymouth Colt Turbo which was made by Mitsubishi based of the mirage platform. Vehicle has only 8,300 miles not a typo. Vehicle has recently had a service including...



sfbay.craigslist.org














And....check out the interior!

*







*


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

rad worthy 👍


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

The gauge cluster and steering wheel in that Colt look awesome!


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

Okay what about this though???? I'm sure this car is a lot of fun to drive.











1992 Mazda Flyin Miata Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


DO NOT BUY THIS CAR! OWNER EXTREMELY RELUCTANT TO SELL. A promise is a promise... In a moment of weakness I conceded to my wife to sell my favourite and beloved Miata. It has been in my possession...



philadelphia.craigslist.org





The vehicle is not stock and heavily modified. It is painted 99 Sapphire Blue with pearl white stripes. It has 67K miles, manual, PS, PB, AC and rust free as it was put away for hibernation each winter.

Here is a list of some of the performance modifications:
1.8 Litre swap, 5 spd, 4.3 Torsen LSD, ACT stage 2 clutch
Flyin Miata Turbo GT2560R
Electromotive Tec2 standalone ECU
RC550 Injector/ FM dual feed fuel rail
FM turbo exhaust, crossflow radiator w stage 2 fans
Mocal oil cooler, Mtuned coolant bypass
99 Club sport rotors and calipers
FM Framerail and butterfly brace, Racing beat front and FM rear subframe brace
Hardog single diagonal roll bar
GC coilovers with AGX shocks, FM sway bars
BBS RK 16x7, Bridgestone re11

The interior has some nice bits and the seats are katzskin perforated that were professionally installed years ago.
It has a full complement of aftermarket gauges EGT, wideband, boost, coolant.

It was never abused or raced, mostly driven on the highway or backroads on the weekend. The price reflects my reluctance to sell but what I would consider to part with it.


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

2000 Ferrari 456M - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


2000 Ferrari 456M for sale by owner. Grigio Titanio over tan leather interior. 12 cylinder 6 spd. gated shifter. All original with full service records. Original as from Maranello except for Tubi...



philadelphia.craigslist.org


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

1959 Lincoln Continental Convertible - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1959 Lincoln Continental Mark IV Convertible with only 17,432 original miles. I got it from a guy who owned it for 45 years! Super solid original unrestored two door convertible with one old...



philadelphia.craigslist.org


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Maximum_Download said:


> 1987 Plymouth Colt Turbo with EIGHT THOUSAND miles on it.
> 
> I didn't even know they offered this car with a Turbo on the Dodge and Plymouth trim cars.
> 
> ...


Are those directional wheels? 

Love the period-correct clear mats. And by love I actually mean hate.


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

1979 GMC Jimmy / 350ci / 4 Speed / 4x4 #520754 - cars & trucks - by...


1979 GMC Jimmy. Four Wheel Drive. VIN: TKL189F520754 Excellent running 5.7L V8 engine. 4 speed manual transmission. Power steering, Power disc brakes, Manual windows, Tilt steering. Great running...



philadelphia.craigslist.org





SO CLEANNNNNN


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Maximum_Download said:


> 1987 Plymouth Colt Turbo with EIGHT THOUSAND miles on it.
> 
> I didn't even know they offered this car with a Turbo on the Dodge and Plymouth trim cars.
> 
> ...


I had a Colt sedan (non turbo) for a short stint. It had a big oil leak and ended up catching fire in my parents driveway. Unfortunately it happened during a funeral ceremony for the recently deceased former fire chief so I had some pretty unhappy firemen respond.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Maximum_Download said:


> 1987 Plymouth Colt Turbo with EIGHT THOUSAND miles on it.
> 
> I didn't even know they offered this car with a Turbo on the Dodge and Plymouth trim cars.
> 
> ...


Mr regular just reviewed an 84 GTS, not sure if there's a model change between years; look similar





assuming it's in Canadian dollars this can be had for $37k plus their fees, heck, I'll even drive up there and get it for someone 
Lancia Delta Integrale 16v Turbo AWD - cars & trucks - by dealer


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

what have they done to you?!
1990 Toyota MR2 Turbo Custom 32000 OBO - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

joedubbs said:


> what have they done to you?!
> 1990 Toyota MR2 Turbo Custom 32000 OBO - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

joedubbs said:


> what have they done to you?!
> 1990 Toyota MR2 Turbo Custom 32000 OBO - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Classic DOING IT WRONG!


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Looks like that stupid thing the guy from the Black Eyed Peas designed.


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

Seabird said:


> Looks like that stupid thing the guy from the Black Eyed Peas designed.


ill be honest I had NO idea what you were talking about so i googled it immediately.. what on God's green earth even is that?! I threw up in my mouth just now. And $900,000 for it?! Id get a refund WILL.I.AM


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought it was kinda OK in a it's-interesting-that-it-exists sort of way until I read that it's based on a VW Beetle, and then realized that the only parts I sort of like are just residual Beetle remnants. Also, he started with a '58? Why? Those are the desirable, expensive ones. He should have used a 70s model if it was going to be all cut up and modified anyway.


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

r_fostoria said:


> I thought it was kinda OK in a it's-interesting-that-it-exists sort of way until I read that it's based on a VW Beetle, and then realized that the only parts I sort of like are just residual Beetle remnants. Also, he started with a '58? Why? Those are the desirable, expensive ones. He should have used a 70s model if it was going to be all cut up and modified anyway.


i have no idea the thought process behind creating that monstrosity.. poor car


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

joedubbs said:


> Mr regular just reviewed an 84 GTS, not sure if there's a model change between years; look similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m interested in this one. It’s not an Evoluzione but still a hell of a car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

This car looks mint! Anyone see any issues besides no engine photos









1989 Toyota Corolla SR5 All Wheel Drive - 5 Speed Manual - cars &...


1989 Toyota Corolla SR5 All Wheel Drive - 5 Speed Manual For sale by: Short Throw Inc. Phone: Website: https://www.shortthrowinc.com Address: 12990 County Road 18 Fort Lupton, CO 80621 Call or text...



denver.craigslist.org


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Seabird said:


> Looks like that stupid thing the guy from the Black Eyed Peas designed.


Stevie Wonder is in the Black Eyed Peas?


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

2001 BMW 5 Series 525i 4dr Sport Wagon - cars & trucks - by dealer -...


2001 BMW 5 Series 525i 4dr Sport Wagon Offered by: I-80 Auto Sales — — $5,995 This Manual Transmission 525i Wagon clean inside and out! Leather Seats. Runs and drives great! We accept all credit...



chicago.craigslist.org













1970 DATSUN FAIRLADY ROADSTER - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


UP FOR SALE IS MY 1970 FAIRLADY ROADSTER 1600 . IT IS A VERY SOLID WITH NO RUST CAR . THE UNDER SIDE IS ALL ORIGINAL SAME THING WITH THE TRUNK FLOOR . IT RUNS AND DRIVES VERY WELL START ALL THE TIME...



chicago.craigslist.org





2 rabbits








Two VW rabbit pickups - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Bronze pickup sold 1) Red-1981, had diesel, 5 speed, 174k miles. No motor/trans. Pickup came from Colorado, and with exception of a couple of rust spots on box sides, remainder of pickup is...



dubuque.craigslist.org





no brakes








Toyota 4runner - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


I'm selling my Toyota 4runner 1991 with 160xxx miles , ac, heat, good tires , aluminum wheels, stick shift 5 speed 4x4 v6 3.0. electric windows , sunroof frame. is in good shape as you can see on...



chicago.craigslist.org


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a manual ice blue Saab 9-3 Aero with <70k miles for $6900






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Damn this is great. I'll be looking for a BeaterMW for rallyX this winter/spring


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

simple said:


> This car looks mint! Anyone see any issues besides no engine photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't even know they did an AWD Corolla wagon. Decent bump in power from the 70 hp Tercel


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

88c900t said:


> I didn't even know they did an AWD Corolla wagon. Decent bump in power from the 70 hp Tercel


And sedan also, not many of those around.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

kinda cool rampage, some exterior mods like shaved handles and effects kit
1983 Dodge Rampage - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle automotive...

















one owner, pretty clean looking 5spd pathfinder, only $2k
1997 Nissan Pathfinder - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















or maybe a 8000 mile 1989 Maserati TD Chrysler convertible with 5spd for $4800?
1989 Maserati TD (Chrysler) only 8k miles - cars & trucks - by owner...

















I really dig this malibu, maybe not the hood but overall it looks pretty sweet
1980 Chevy Malibu Supercharged - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Clean, non turbo Laser for $3800
1990 Plymouth Laser Hatchback 2D 5-speed - cars & trucks - by owner...

















I don't know bmw's too well but this looks pretty nice to me, 540i 6spd
1998 BMW 540i 6-Speed Manual - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...

















hyper clean (non turbo) supra with 68k miles
1987 Toyota Supra - low miles - crazy clean - cars & trucks - by...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985 Subaru Brat.









1985 Subaru Brat GL | eBay


GL Model 4WD. --NO RESERVE-- --NO RESERVE--. Very Hard to Find Car. Runs and Drives Great. All Original. Rear Jump Seats.



www.ebay.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

File this under things I didn't know existed... 

1956 Sila "Ferrari" Bimbo Racer - $21,500 










_*I have a meticulously restored 1956 Sila "Ferrari" Bimbo Racer child's electric car for sale. I'll try listing it here for a little while to hopefully find a local Ferrari enthusiast/collector who wants the ultimate Ferrari collectable child's electric car. If it doesn't sell here I'll end up consigning it with one of the large auction companies. My car is serial #818 which is one of under 1000 ever made. *_
*
In the late 1950's Sila was authorize by Ferrari to build these child's cars that were to be sold at select Ferrari dealerships around the world. Only a few of these cars ever made it to the US and were sold at either a dealership in RI or CA. Nobody knows the exact numbers, but they are very rare and sought after by Ferrari and child's car collectors worldwide. 

This has been a year long restoration with great attention to detail. All of the major components of this car including drive train are original and the car runs and drives like it should. I can cover in depth with any interested party the few bolt on cosmetic items that were reproduced to make this baby perfect. Everything is logged in a great picture album showing the restoration. 

The car is shown with a new seat and with the original seat which is in pretty good shape but I didn't feel that it matched the level of perfection in the rest of the car. Both seats go with the car as well as the child's helmet and the custom made stand which the car is mounted to but is easily removed if you are brave enough to actually let a child drive it. I wouldn't, but I guess it would be your car at that point, ha ha. And YES, it runs, steers, and stops like it should. The original horn even works along with all the lights. 

There are only 5 sales that I could find of high quality restored examples of these cars over the last 12 years. Those sales ranged from a low of 15k to a high of 24k in 2015. I believe this example is by far the best example I've seen anywhere. I'm looking for $21,500 which in today's market is a very reasonable price for this piece. 
*
_*As you can see the car is stored in my workshop where i carefully have it covered, but it needs to find a home in a Ferrari collector's man cave or dealership soon. My shop is no place for this to be hanging out for too long. Message me and I can show the car by appointment. I may even entertain a trade for a muscle car or old truck if the deal is right.*_









1956 - Sila "Ferrari" Bimbo Racer - cars & trucks - by owner -...


I have a meticulously restored 1956 Sila "Ferrari" Bimbo Racer child's electric car for sale. I'll try listing it here for a little while to hopefully find a local Ferrari enthusiast/collector who...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This looks to be a really clean original E36 M3. 

1998 BMW M3 E36 - $24,000 



























1998 BMW M3 E36 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1998 BMW M3 for sale in Arctic Silver. I have 40 pages of maintenance that come with the car all done at authorized BMW dealerships. The previous owner had the car from new till over 90,000MI. The...



providence.craigslist.org


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Super clean looking '89 Ford Ranger - $2,900 


















1989 Ford Ranger - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Maryland Truck,Garage Kept, 2.9L 7 Foot Bed, Sliders, Inspected,



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Corrado TDI swap, not perfect but pretty cool for asking price of $7k
1990 Vw Corrado TDI swap - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















not exciting but I didn't even know this was offered, Paseo cabriolet, low miles, 5spd
Toyota Paseo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









I really like the lines of this Corolla lift back 
1980 Toyota Corolla SR5 Liftback 1.8 - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

VW - Limited Production - 1 of 710 from Germany - cars & trucks - by...


Like New Inside and Out - only 48,000 miles - 1 of only 710 made in Germany with the 8 cylinder W8 engine - beautiful gray leather interior - 4 motion All wheel drive - always maintained - always...



phoenix.craigslist.org





W8 Passat wagon that someone is incredibly proud of...$16,500


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

joedubbs said:


> Mr regular just reviewed an 84 GTS, not sure if there's a model change between years; look similar


I know the owner; it's going up for sale sometime soon.

Impossibly clean car, too.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Atl-Atl said:


> VW - Limited Production - 1 of 710 from Germany - cars & trucks - by...
> 
> 
> Like New Inside and Out - only 48,000 miles - 1 of only 710 made in Germany with the 8 cylinder W8 engine - beautiful gray leather interior - 4 motion All wheel drive - always maintained - always...
> ...


It may be clean but 16.5k for a Passat w/ slushbox that will fail... no thanks.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

dviking mk2 said:


> It may be clean but 16.5k for a Passat w/ slushbox that will fail... no thanks.


The transmission is the least of your worries. 😅


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Zillon said:


> The transmission is the least of your worries. 😅


Top worry is fighting off 45 year old bros with a stick?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

joedubbs said:


> Corrado TDI swap, not perfect but pretty cool for asking price of $7k
> 1990 Vw Corrado TDI swap - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Hmmm, now I wonder who did it first...in any case, that would make a nice addition to the fleet.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

2001 VW Cabrio with 54k miles - $3,300 These are some of the best bargains out there at the moment for a fun little four seat convertible. 


















2001 VW Cabrio - Low Mileage - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


2001 Volkswagen Cabrio with 54k miles and in excellent condition. Just passed inspection. See pictures for scratches on right and left side of front bumper. Antenna trim piece missing. Otherwise,...



nh.craigslist.org





I love these little cars - 1955 Nash Metropolitan Convertible - $11,995 


















1955 Nash Metropolitan Convertible - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Good cond original car, 30k miles 1.5L 3speed on the tree. 40 miles per gallon 1955! Great fun head turner and appreciating value so great investment! Priced well below market for quick sale! No...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I totally agree, that VW Cabrio is a great value.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's a car you really don't see too often.









1969 CITROEN AMI 6 BREAK WAGON 2CV - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1969 CITROEN AMI 6 BREAK. the best selling French car in its day, is now extremely rare and sought after. this car was an Estate car on the French Riviera. it was used when away from the vineyard...



losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

budget Carrera 4; was it declared a total loss vehicle due to side airbag deployment?
PORSCHE 911 Carrera 4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> 2001 VW Cabrio with 54k miles - $3,300 These are some of the best bargains out there at the moment for a fun little four seat convertible.
> 
> View attachment 141717
> 
> ...


Agreed. In a market where used cars are commanding insane prices, this is a great value for someone in a fair climate needing a cheap, not-boring runabout.


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)

chucchinchilla said:


> Agreed. In a market where used cars are commanding insane prices, this is a great value for someone in a fair climate needing a cheap, not-boring runabout.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

joedubbs said:


> budget Carrera 4; was it declared a total loss vehicle due to side airbag deployment?
> PORSCHE 911 Carrera 4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Here's a car you really don't see too often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cow! I didn't think those existed outside of Montreal...where they all rusted away decades ago.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

joedubbs said:


> ... budget Carrera 4; was it declared a total loss vehicle due to side airbag deployment? ...


Friend bought a totaled, salvage-title MB ML350 in NJ to rebuild the front end. Place had two with similar-looking front end damage. He was told that they were totaled because two airbags went off in the accident.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Are those OEM wheels on the Carrera 4? They are flirting closely with looking like cheap dress-up wheels.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

They were factory optional wheels, but I rarely see them. I think they were C4 only, and should have a Carerra 4 center cap


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985 Toyota Pickup









1985 Toyota Pickup XTRACAB RN66 SR5 | eBay


This 1985 Toyota Pickup is a restored vehicle with updates to the exterior and interior. The owner has had it for 1 year. The vehicle runs great and is mainly used for car shows.



www.ebay.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> View attachment 142840


LOOK HOW CHEAP THAT GAS IS!!! Also, pic quality is poor and so is my vision, but it doesn't appear the truck on the truck has the same double roll cage that the one in the eBay ad does?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

$27k 2007 Porsche Cayman 2dr Cpe S manual - cars & trucks - by dealer -... (craigslist.org) 



















I wonder what the overrev report would say


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> View attachment 142840











Modified 1981 DeLorean DMC-12 "Time Machine"


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1981 DeLorean DMC-12 “Time Machine” at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,815.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Matt said:


> LOOK HOW CHEAP THAT GAS IS!!! Also, pic quality is poor and so is my vision, but it doesn't appear the truck on the truck has the same double roll cage that the one in the eBay ad does?


Good eye - in these clips the one on the truck has a single cage while the one he drives has a double.


----------



## dancap (Dec 25, 2020)

Always wanted one of these






Accedi a Facebook


Accedi a Facebook per iniziare a condividere contenuti e connetterti con i tuoi amici, la famiglia e le persone che conosci.




www.facebook.com


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Love an Alltrac but $12.5 for a questionably running rebuild is just not going to happen unless the right moron (I mean mechanic) comes along


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2008 Supercharged Miata Grand Touring Hardtop - cars & trucks - by...


Loaded 2008 Mazda Miata Grand Touring Edition. This is Miata's top of the line model with the power retractable hard top. Add to that the smooth quick performance of a supercharger! Includes all...



knoxville.craigslist.org





*2008 Supercharged Miata Grand Touring Hardtop - $16,000 (Oak Ridge)*

Loaded 2008 Mazda Miata Grand Touring Edition. This is Miata's top of the line model with the power retractable hard top. Add to that the smooth quick performance of a supercharger!
Includes all options (air, pwr windows, locks, mirrors, and cruise) plus:
• 6 speed manual
• Leather interior
• Heated seats
• Retractable hard top
• Limited slip differential
• Dynamic Stability Control System
• Xenon HID Headlights
• Bose stereo system

Modifications:
• Flyin’ Miata MP62 Supercharger with intercooler and ECUtek tune
• Dyno results: 227.8 rwhp (an increase of 87 horsepower, up 61% from 141.2 HP stock) and 196.1 ft-lbs of torque (up 46% from 134.7 ft-lbs stock)
• Flying Miata Stage 2 suspension package (Tokico adjustable shocks, springs, sway bars)
• ACT clutch pack
• Goodwin Racing Roadster Sport Muffler
• Enkei wheels with 205/45-R17 tires
NOTE: Check Engine light is on and was on when I purchased the car 18K miles ago. Mazda dealer could not find cause. Tuner says probably a calibration setting. Does not effect performance or gas mileage.

Have original window sticker. MSRP was $30,360 with all available options - including $1,145 appearance package (front air dam, side skirt, rear under skirt), $1,250 premium package (alarm, entry, Xenon HID headlights, DSC with traction control), $500 performance package (limited slip differential).
All documentation available with sale.

This Miata has the best of all worlds, performance that makes the car more fun to drive, hardtop that makes the car much quieter and comes with a great color combination.

You'll be hard pressed to find a cleaner 2008. $16,000 or best offer.

No help selling. If car is listed it is still for sale.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I’m in love with this.
A 2500 with quadrasteer and power extending tow mirrors. Love that they took off the steps too. Wish it had barn doors though.









2005 GMC Yukon XL K2500 SLT 4WD 6.0 84K Quadrasteer 3/4 Ton Leather...


SOLD PENDING PICKUP We are looking to sell our 2005 GMC Yukon XL 2500 SLT 4x4 SUV with a 6.0L, Quadrasteer, 84,602 Original Miles and Loaded with basically every option available. My wife and I...



minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

I know it used to be tricky to locate parts for the system but maybe thats improved. It was an amazing system that I loved seeing work


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

track Ghia
1970 Volkswagen Karmann Ghia - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Isn't this guy on here? his username references Fiats or something









!970 Karman Ghia -- E/M track car to Street toy


Bought this about 2 and half years ago, looking like this -- former track car that had been setting for about 7-8 years -- -- Had to go about a hour and half north of Phoenix and bring it back to SoCAL Now it is looking like this and playing against the V8 autocross guys and having fun...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

That Ghia is sweet.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

A poverty spec W208 someone choose to import, assuming from Canada. 









2000 Mercedes CLK 230 Kompressor 5 speed manual stick euro spec rare...


Selling a very rare and unique car here. It was brought over from Europe a few years ago and has been a great car. 5 speed manual, supercharged 2.3 liter, slicktop (no sunroof) and cloth bucket...



portland.craigslist.org






Sent from the Dimsdale Dimmadome via Doug Dimmadome, owner of the Dimsdale Dimmadome


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Aren't those Merc supercharged four bangers a PITA?
And nobody woke up at 5 am thinking they might get up early to just go drive their _Manual _Mercedes.
I do like the styling though.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I've never even heard of these.





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သို့မဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါ်တွင် ပို့စ်များ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံများနှင့် အခြားအရာများစွာတို့ကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Geechie_Suede said:


> A poverty spec W208 someone choose to import, assuming from Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol at that price.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Aren't those Merc supercharged four bangers a PITA?
> And nobody woke up at 5 am thinking they might get up early to just go drive their _Manual _Mercedes.
> I do like the styling though.


It’s one of the engines I’m looking to put in my 190E, it’s not so much a pain after throwing the blower in the garbage for a turbo setup. It will definitely keep the temps down just doing that. 


Sent from the Dimsdale Dimmadome via Doug Dimmadome, owner of the Dimsdale Dimmadome


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> I've never even heard of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow what a find! A sigma!!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow that Sigma is funky cool.
-
Too bad this may have already sold.
Depends on if they bring somebody extra to drive it back, I guess.
I hadn't seen one of these with all the same color body parts/all the body parts in a while.




__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com




































1995 Oldsmobile Cutlass
$2,200
Listed 5 days ago in Morristown, TN



About This Vehicle


Driven 73,125 miles

Automatic transmission

Exterior color: White · Interior color: Blue

Fuel type: Gasoline

This vehicle is paid off

Clean title
This vehicle has no significant damage or problems.

Seller's Description
1995 Oldsmobile cutlass Cierra with emergency roadside kit fire extinguisher and seat protector new battery $2200 firm. 73125 Serious inquiries only Must bring extra person with you if you get it so they can drive it back


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Wow that Sigma is funky cool.
> -
> Too bad this may have already sold.
> Depends on if they bring somebody extra to drive it back, I guess.
> ...


Check this example out I found a while back: 

1993 Oldsmobile Cutlass Ciera Sedan 

70,804 Miles

$5,777



> Paradise Motor Company is thrilled to present this local, one owner time capsule. Finished in medium gray metallic over plush gray cloth interior, this 1993 Oldsmobile blew our mind when we saw it for the first time. Sold by Bayliss Oldsmobile in Reading, PA and driven just over 70k from new (that's less than 2500 miles/year) our Cutlass Ciera S is ready for its second caretaker. We don't use the word "perfect" in our descriptions; however, the interior is about as close to "perfect" as you can get. Our pictures of the car are in "as found" condition--meaning we haven't even detailed it yet! And it still looks that good! (Check back soon for more updated pictures after the full detail). We wanted to show the car just how we purchased it and how the previous owner loved it so much. The original owner could no longer drive the car due to age/health. Powered by a 3.3L V6 mated to an automatic transmission and front wheel drive transaxle, our Cutlass Ciera S has features such as air conditioning, power windows/locks, tilt wheel, AM/FM/cassette stereo, alloy wheels and much much more! The service history on this vehicle is probably the most thorough of any vehicle we have ever stocked or sold. Carfax shows 48 service history records and 74 detailed records (plus we are certain there were many more but Carfax did not report them early on; 1990s, remember). The service history just supports the impeccable condition of this 1993 Oldsmobile. For the price, we are confident this is the nicest condition and lowest mileage Cutlass Ciera S in the country. Period.
> 
> Our Oldsmobile received a new state inspection and required no service or maintenance to be performed. A clean Carfax/AutoCheck
> shows no accidents
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Note that Ciera I posted came with a factory fire extinguisher.
That should be standard on all supercars, not a bloody Ciera.
Lol.
That one you posted looks very mint and is priced accordingly.
That 3.3.. is that a destroked 3800?
If so, probably a very good engine.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Note that Ciera I posted came with a factory fire extinguisher.
> That should be standard on all supercars, not a bloody Ciera.
> Lol.
> That one you posted looks very mint and is priced accordingly.
> ...


It appears that it is. I've always heard great things about the 3000 Series GM Engines and can attest to the quality of the 3800 personally, as we owned a '92 Regal years ago which was a wonderous motor.

Also found this and am currently obsessed with it. Back in the nineties our 80+ year old neighbor had a factory fresh two door example in black.

1997 Chevrolet Cavalier Z24 Coupe

48,700 Miles

$5,300



> 1997 Chevy cavalier Z24
> Automatic 2.4L
> 48,700 miles
> Clean title clean carfax
> ...


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Shame that Z24 is an auto, my brother had a manual from new. It was fun with the stick.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

JMURiz said:


> Shame that Z24 is an auto, my brother had a manual from new. It was fun with the stick.


Those later quad four engines had good torque off the line- made even more evident with the auto.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

two door 5spd rav4
1998 TOYOTA RAV4 2 DOOR FWD 5-SPEED - cars & trucks - by dealer -...

















capri zr2 turbo, 132hp baby!
1994 mercury capri XR2 convertable - cars & trucks - by owner -...









cheap, clean looking 320i for someone who wants a project
1981 BMW 320i - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









svx for $2500
Rare 1997 Subaru SVX - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









much cleaner example for much more
1995 Subaru SVX Lsi - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









cool, two tone example
1992 Subaru SVX AWD - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle automotive...









turbo wedge, 94 espirit s4
1994 lotus esprit s4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









1997 Audi A8 with 94k for $4700
1997 Audi A8 Quattro 94k Miles 4.2 L V8 - cars & trucks - by owner -...









barn find, 85 celica gt-s
85 TOYOTA CELICA GT-S HB ORIGINAL 57k Miles 5 spd Window sticker...









RHD Jimny import
1992 Suzuki Jimny Wild Wind RHD JDM Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Always wanted an svx. When I lived in Denver there was a one owner with 11k miles at a dealer. It was a time capsule and I should’ve bought it.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Have SVXs become desirable? Maybe in a cult classic sort of way? Eight grand seems a little optimistic for a car that old and with that many miles that wasn’t very sought after in the first place.

I always thought they were interesting cars, if not particularly attractive or high performing.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Seabird said:


> Have SVXs become desirable? Maybe in a cult classic sort of way? Eight grand seems a little optimistic for a car that old and with that many miles that wasn’t very sought after in the first place.


I think they are desirable in a “holy crap I’ll never afford a skyline or a Supra without financing it” kind of way.


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

I really want that 2 door Rav4 after watching Papadakis Racing's series on it. Too bad that one isn't 4WD but I imagine it can't be too hard to swap the rear diff and extra drivetrain parts over.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

always wanted one of these

1991 Subaru Justy 4WD 2 DR 5sp AC 

1991 Subaru Justy 4WD 2 DR 5sp AC

1991 Subaru Justy 4WD 2 DR 5sp AC - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

yumyjagermiester said:


> always wanted one of these
> 
> 1991 Subaru Justy 4WD 2 DR 5sp AC
> 
> ...


Why? My g/f had one when they were new and it was probably the worst car I have ever spent time in.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1996 Toyota Carib Sprinter/Alltrac - $17,900 



















_*Available is my beautiful 1996 Toyota Carib Sprinter 4x4 Station wagon. This is the same car as the US version of the Toyota Alltrac 4x4 wagon. This car was recently imported from Japan. It has 55000Km or 34000 original miles. It is right hand drive (RHD). It is in remarkable condition. It runs, drives and looks like new, even under the car is like new. Not a speck of rust anywhere. The power plant is the bulletproof 1.8 liter 4 cylinder engine with a 5 speed manual transmission. The car is All wheel drive with a button to lock the center differential for true 4 wheel drive. The interior looks like brand new. The windshield is original to the car and is perfect. The car also has a hidden audio system located in the glove box that has bluetooth capability and a remote control. It works perfectly. The car sports new and pricey Enkei's wheels with new Falken tires. Everything in this car works flawlessly. The car still has all of its Japanese decals for inspections and safety. It even has the factory provided road flare located on the right kick panel that is mandated in Japan. Car comes with an English version of the owners manual.
People stop and look at this car everywhere I park it. I have owned many cars and this one is the most unique so far. It is fun to drive, reliable, inexpensive to insure and drive and you do not have to worry about emissions testing. I can assure you that this car requires no work whatsoever. This car was garaged its entire life and it is obvious. In general, it is impossible to find an Alltrac version of Toyota. This car is truly one of a kind. Car is sold with a Bill of Sale since this is all that is required in the State of NH. I did apply for a NH title although not necessarily, for the possible out of state purchased that doe require one. I am currently waiting for the title which I am expecting any time now. *_









1996 Toyota Carib Sprinter / alltrac 4x4 wagon, right hand drive...


Available is my beautiful 1996 Toyota Carib Sprinter 4x4 Station wagon. This is the same car as the US version of the Toyota Alltrac 4x4 wagon. This car was recently imported from Japan. It has...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Kinda ugly and missing the 4A-GE 20v Silver Top engine. I can think of several other AWD imports I would pick for that price. Cool find though.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

https://bit.ly/3EOpJ5W

"*SUPER RARE Mexico Only Dodge Ram RamCharger! Imported here to the US 3 years Early!! With a US Title! Pics and more info coming soon. Super low original miles, 1 owner!"*


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't hate that...


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Cool collection including two Cortinas, a Lotus Cortina and a project car that could be built into a "Lotus" Cortina. Would be interesting for @Sold Over Sticker.








BRITISH CAR COLLECTION 1958 -1973 - cars & trucks - by owner -...


A GROUP OF BRITISH VEHICLES FOR SALE VARIOUS CONDITION SOME WITH EXTRA PARTS 1958 MGA ROADSTER PROJECT NON RUNNER $6800 1959 JAGUAR MK1 3.4 MANUAL O/D WIRE WHEELS DISC BRAKES , RUNS AND DRIVES...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

I sadly don’t fit well enough to drive one, but it might be worth checking out.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

STEVE JOBS' 1984 Mercedes SEC 500 - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Apple Computers, World Technology Icon, Steve Jobs was the original owner of this 1984 Mercedes SEC 500. This may have been the last company car Jobs had at Apple before his famous firing in 1985!...



inlandempire.craigslist.org




Apple Computers, World Technology Icon, Steve Jobs was the original owner of this 1984 Mercedes SEC 500. This may have been the last company car Jobs had at Apple before his famous firing in 1985! This piece of history was then owned by Neal Baker, founder of Bakers Burgers. Car does not run, has no major body damage, and has never been in an accident
























While it's clearly overpriced due to the celebrity status, it's definitely in that "would buy if I had stupid money to blow" category. Also if the timeline of the car is correct then Jobs' next move was founding NeXT Computer and choosing yet another W126 as his car (below). Guess he knew what he liked.








Edit: Random thought, I enjoyed the movie "Jobs" back in 2013 but remembered he drove an SL. Just checked and I was right. That said, thanks to this CL posting I now know that was a factual error. Totally meaningless but nevertheless it was incorrect.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

pretty swanky looking Datsun Maxima
1982 Datsun 810 Maxima - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

























not craigslist but I was looking at Touareg's and came across this, not a lotta info, looks like there's 4669km on the odo
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/b5136cad-26a2-4479-8b66-f7a8f58e811b/

















lot of cool random other cars in their inventory
Used 1982 Volkswagen Scirocco GTI - (Collectors Series) For Sale in Jacksonville FL | World Imports USA/Lotus of Jacksonville Serving San Marco, Ponte Vedra Beach & Palm Valley | VIN: WVWZZZ53ZCK017199


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah that Scirocco has been making the rounds. Quite a hefty price tag for a car with a desirable body kit. The dash tells me the odometer reading is correct. That's bound to crack unless you put it in your living room.


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

It's not exactly a rare or desirable vehicle but I thought it was interesting that this Pacifica made it to 511k miles. As a bonus, it is only on its second transmission but $7400 seems a little optimistic to me even considering the current market.









Delivery van with half a million miles! - cars & trucks - by owner -...


2017 Pacifica LX delivery van. I purchased this van new in January 2017 and immediately put it to use as a long haul courier delivery vehicle. 500 miles a night five nights a week for five years...



pittsburgh.craigslist.org


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

2000 Lexus LS400, Clean Title - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


2000 Lexus LS400 Automatic transmission 8 cylinders Rear wheel drive 4 door full size sedan It is in immaculate shape with inside and outside. I tried to take nice pictures of it and hopefully they...



sfbay.craigslist.org





2000 LS400, 160k miles, timing belt done at 100k.

The want is strong.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

2001 SLK 230 6-speed - $5500. Looks good in blue. 



https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/seattle-2001-mercedes-slk-230-roadster/7429522208.html




























Nice '01 MBZ SLK230 convertible for top down driving fun this Spring and Summer. Only 104,100 miles on the desirable Kompressor 2.3 liter supercharged engine and 6 speed manual transmission. Blue color with black leather interior. Check the pictures for overall condition.

Pros-
Top goes up and down smoothly
Low miles for the year
Runs and drives great
No check engine lights
Good tires

Cons-
Right front fender scratch
Small rust spot on right rear of top
Normal center console scratches

Best of both worlds: retractable convertible top in the Summer and the warmth of a hardtop in the Winter. Heater blows warm and the air conditioning blows cold. Lots of nice options like heated leather seats and traction control. This is a fun little car that gets up and moves.

Test drives and mechanic inspections welcomed. Clean title in hand comes with 2 original Mercedes Benz remote alarm keyfobs. Email your ph# for a response.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1969 Ford XL

My old man had one in the early '70s that same color too. I still remember what the shifter looked like.









1969 Ford Galaxie fastback GT, 429 4v - cars & trucks - by owner -...


no rust time capsule ford XL, GT, 429 4V, 360hp, 480 trq., C6, 9” posi 3:25 ratio, power steering, front disc brakes, factory bucket seats and console hide away front headlights runs and drives...



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Yeah that Scirocco has been making the rounds. Quite a hefty price tag for a car with a desirable body kit. The dash tells me the odometer reading is correct. That's bound to crack unless you put it in your living room.


Cool story. A friend of mine remember seeing that Scirocco for sale in Europe a while ago.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Lexus IS 300 Sportcross
I might go take a look at this today. if it looks mechanically sound what should i offer?


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Looks pretty beat and very high miles. No interior photos is sus. Exterior photos are poor quality, too. I'd have to see it in person to have a better idea on what to offer. $5K is pretty optimistic, IMO, but again... I could be underestimating the desirability of car that didn't really succeed when new.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Hi. *















1995 Dodge Neon Sport - 73k Miles - Automatic - cars & trucks - by...


Distinct Auto Group offers an impressive inventory of quality used vehicles. Our sales team can help you find the right vehicle for your needs and budget and we guarantee a hassle-free car buying...



cleveland.craigslist.org


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> *Hi. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First gen Neons are rare. I live in the land that time forgot for cars I never see these on the road, probably due to a combination of quality and being an American economy car that gets used up and thrown away. I will occasionally look them up just to see if any pop up for sale and never...of course I did again just now and found this. Still, first gen Neons in any condition let alone nice ones are exceedingly rare these days.








Dodge Neon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Selling a - Super Clean DODGE NEON 1998 SMOG CHECK PASSED!! Low miles!! 2 owner! Gas Saver!! Perfect commute car! Car fax available!! No mechanical problems at all!! Clean Title!!! Timing belt and...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

was just looking at neons a little while back as Mr. Regular reviewed one, here's a nice one.. it's an auto but I'm not looking haha. 52k on it
1996 Dodge Neon ONLY 52K LOCAL TRADE IN - cars & trucks - by dealer...









I always liked these Toronado Trofeo's.. dig that shifter and dash
1988 Oldsmobile Toronado Trofeo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Is this salvageable? 

1976 Cadillac Eldorado Convertible : Craigslist 

$2,500



> Excellent project car. Beautiful chrome. Good interior. Lifter knocks. CVs are good. Starts. Radiator hose leak.
> No frame rust. Minor body rust. Needs top and front and back fender extenders. All four hubcaps. No engine or tranny leaks.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Buickboy92 said:


> Is this salvageable?
> 
> 1976 Cadillac Eldorado Convertible : Craigslist
> 
> $2,500


The interior and under-hood pics look clean. Given that decent examples of these are not that expensive, I think this car is beyond saving but would make a good parts car.


----------



## RuhRohh (Aug 23, 2010)

bombardi said:


> Lexus IS 300 Sportcross
> I might go take a look at this today. if it looks mechanically sound what should i offer?


As a current sportcross owner I would've bought this in a heartbeat. The green is a super rare color.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

PlatinumGLS said:


> The interior and under-hood pics look clean. Given that decent examples of these are not that expensive, I think this car is beyond saving but would make a good parts car.


I'd buy that to drive around and ram into things, run over garbage cans, crash through stacks of cardboard boxes, etc.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

PlatinumGLS said:


> The interior and under-hood pics look clean. Given that decent examples of these are not that expensive, I think this car is beyond saving but would make a good parts car.


The prices for the bumper fillers are quite surprising, I've seen a few $500 plus kits for the front and rear ends. No telling what the underside looks like; I'd imagine it's pretty shipwrecked.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Buickboy92 said:


> The prices for the bumper fillers are quite surprising, I've seen a few $500 plus kits for the front and rear ends. No telling what the underside looks like; I'd imagine it's pretty shipwrecked.


Those bumper fillers get brittle and break easily. I imagine the floors are gone and it would be full on Flintstones mode if not for the carpet lol


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Those bumper fillers get brittle and break easily. I imagine the floors are gone and it would be full on Flintstones mode if not for the carpet lol


Yeah just going the perforation on the trunk lid, I'm sure the floors are "minnesota rust free" which is to say the car is still drivable but the carpet is now structural


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Buickboy92 said:


> Is this salvageable?
> 
> 1976 Cadillac Eldorado Convertible : Craigslist
> 
> $2,500


Anything is salvageable with enough money.


----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)

6x6 Diesel Chassis - heavy equipment - by dealer - sale


6x6 DIESEL CHASSIS backSTORY: This chassis was made for a specialty vehicle. Unfortunately, the company shut down production without finishing the vehicle. Price: $250,000 Chassis in...



philadelphia.craigslist.org




700Hp rear engined?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

rsclyrt said:


> 2001 SLK 230 6-speed - $5500. Looks good in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Butcher? For some reason I feel like this is calling your name. Maybe for the missues while you get the Cabby sorted (never).


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ambit said:


> 6x6 Diesel Chassis - heavy equipment - by dealer - sale
> 
> 
> 6x6 DIESEL CHASSIS backSTORY: This chassis was made for a specialty vehicle. Unfortunately, the company shut down production without finishing the vehicle. Price: $250,000 Chassis in...
> ...


Because a cab is overated anyway.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Anyone in the mood for a fixer upper?









Maserati Biturbo S - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


1985 maserati biturbo. Hi i have this rare old maserati Biturbo S for sale. I got this maserati to restore or turn into a drift project but I ended up getting another one in good driving condition....



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

You'd have to be baked to buy a baked Maserati.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

cool toyota van
Ready to travel 1987 Toyota Van Wagon - rebuilt trans-new engine...









rabbit, taking offeres
1984 Volkswagen GTI rabbit - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









87 gti 16v, needs a bit of work
1987 VW GTI 16V - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









pretty cool, can't think of the last time I saw a 626 turbo
1990 Mazda 626 GT - Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









beat, sad carrera 4 with a bad engine for $8000 obo
1999 Porsche 911 Carrera 4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









VR swapped cabby
MK3 Cabrio with a VR swap - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









pricey and rare Scrambler
1983 Jeep Scrambler CJ8 RARE! ONLY 27,792 WERE MADE! ORIGINAL 31,060...


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Not craigslist but a 230 with a manuel.






Pre-Owned 2019 BMW 230i For Sale | Los Angeles CA | VIN: WBA2J1C52KVB98766


Apply online to set up a test drive in the Pre-Owned 2019 BMW 230i , from Beverly Hills BMW in Los Angeles, CA. VIN: WBA2J1C52KVB98766




www.bmwofbeverlyhills.com


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Delete


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

23 Window VW Bus!









957/1958 Original German (Real) 23 Window Samba VW Bus - cars &...


Real 23 Window Volkswagen Bus. Manufactured November 1, 1957 for the 1958 model year. Needs full restoration. Sourced period correct cargo doors and front drivers and passenger door in very good...



orlando.craigslist.org





Ran when parked?


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, these are old enough to import now....this one in BMW Individual Mintgruen. Any estimates on what it might go for? 









1996 BMW M3 Euro-Spec 6-Speed - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


***COMING AUCTION WEEK TO WWW.PCARMARKET.COM*** With only three produced in this color this is a one of one special order factory paint to spec Mint Green Euro-Spec BMW M3 6-Speed. The Euro-Spec...



losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 23 Window VW Bus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At some point in its life yes, yes it did.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

kraut_pauer79 said:


> Well, these are old enough to import now....this one in BMW Individual Mintgruen. Any estimates on what it might go for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it was previously listed, the ask was $99k.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

VadGTI said:


> When it was previously listed, the ask was $99k.


I like the color, but not enough to pay that kind of price.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

VadGTI said:


> When it was previously listed, the ask was $99k.


wtf I'd have guessed 25k


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1989 Dodge Caravan Turbo. 

It's red. Very red.





__





Đăng nhập Facebook


Hãy đăng nhập Facebook để bắt đầu chia sẻ và kết nối với bạn bè, gia đình và những người bạn biết.




www.facebook.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Now that's a cool van!

Full disclosure, I had a '75 Dodge van with a slant 6 in my 20s.









1974 Dodge B100 Van | eBay


An actual Barn Find. 318 V8 engine. New fuel pump/filter, new plugs, new wires, new rotor/rotor cap, and fresh oil/filter. All glass is intact except for missing window on one of the side doors. Vehicle is located in Spout Spring Virginia - Just outside of Historic Appomattox.



www.ebay.com


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

I want that turbo Caravan so fkn bad.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 23 Window VW Bus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a VW Bus fan. I am sure this can be restored, but it is well above my skill level.  

🍺


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Can't wait for your Lucid to be delivered, then here you go:





__





Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 23 Window VW Bus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very scammy to me. Price is on the low side for a pressed bumper 23 window and the location is south jersey, but listed on orlando craigslist?


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Stromaluski said:


> That looks very scammy to me. Price is on the low side for a pressed bumper 23 window and the location is south jersey, but listed on orlando craigslist?


I thought it was odd too, had to do a double take when it said Jersey in the ad.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> View attachment 150452


The tall ceiling and high window makes this look like one of the AR renderings of the car in your garage.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 23 Window VW Bus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that'll be $150K (probably more) to restore and be worth somewhere around $200-220K when done. The restoration shop doing our Bus recently did one of these and it's currently for sale.





__





TheSamba.com :: VW Classifieds - 1956 Volkswagen Wolfsburg built 23 Window Samba


Classified ads, photos, shows, links, forums, and technical information for the Volkswagen automobile



www.thesamba.com


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Stromaluski said:


> That looks very scammy to me. Price is on the low side for a pressed bumper 23 window and the location is south jersey, but listed on orlando craigslist?


Although, here's a listing for the same bus on thesamba...





__





TheSamba.com :: VW Classifieds - 1957/1958 23 Window Deluxe Samba w/ Title


Classified ads, photos, shows, links, forums, and technical information for the Volkswagen automobile



www.thesamba.com


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> Although, here's a listing for the same bus on thesamba...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't think it's a scam. It's not unusual for sellers to cast a wide net by posting their car on multiple CL pages across the country. On the plus side the Samba ad includes more pictures which is great, however the more pics I see the worse it looks. You're going to have to replace so much metal on this thing you might as well call it a brand new vehicle. This is one of those cars where you're almost just buying the VIN.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


> Yeah I don't think it's a scam. It's not unusual for sellers to cast a wide net by posting their car on multiple CL pages across the country. On the plus side the Samba ad includes more pictures which is great, however the more pics I see the worse it looks. You're going to have to replace so much metal on this thing you might as well call it a brand new vehicle. This is one of those cars where you're almost just buying the VIN.


Not unusual for some of the harder to find buses... Some of the stuff they restore over in Europe just astounds me.


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1989 Dodge Caravan Turbo.
> 
> It's red. Very red.
> 
> ...


Talk about burying the lede, the red part is nice but the more important point is manuel!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> Not unusual for some of the harder to find buses... Some of the stuff they restore over in Europe just astounds me.


Agreed but still, the Bus is so rotten almost everything will have to be replaced here. On the plus side it'll make ordering replacement metal from KlassicFab very easy because instead of listing each part individually you can just tell them "all of it."


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know too much about these Focus SVTs, but they're pretty cool and this one is certainly cheap.

2004 Ford Focus SVT Hatchback 2D, 6-Speed,111,000 miles - cars &... (craigslist.org)


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

r_fostoria said:


> I don't know too much about these Focus SVTs, but they're pretty cool and this one is certainly cheap.
> 
> 2004 Ford Focus SVT Hatchback 2D, 6-Speed,111,000 miles - cars &... (craigslist.org)


I just texted that guy. We will see if he responds. I need a rally-x beater. I don't really need another car....I wonder if the wife will notice. Maybe I can hide it behind the others.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm really surprised at the price of that SVT. 

Granted, outside of a few of us forum nerds, to the other 99.99% of the population that's just an old Focus that nobody wants.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

CSB - I almost bought a 2003 Focus SVT instead of my first VW (2003 Jetta TDI). I still have a soft spot for the SVT and if that car is as clean as the photos indicate it is a good deal IMO.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

I have never driven one, are they fast enough to be fun, or more of fun because you have to beat the snot out of it to do anything like a Miata?


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Stradguy93 said:


> I have never driven one, are they fast enough to be fun, or more of fun because you have to beat the snot out of it to do anything like a Miata?


Crub weight of 2,750lbs and 170HP. That's a weight to power ratio of roughly 16:1. 

It's probably fun, but not in the "throw you back in the seat" kind of way. So yeah, I'd say more in line with a Miata.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Crub weight of 2,750lbs and 170HP. That's a weight to power ratio of roughly 16:1.
> 
> It's probably fun, but not in the "throw you back in the seat" kind of way. So yeah, I'd say more in line with a Miata.


That's actually pretty good for what it is.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Stradguy93 said:


> I have never driven one, are they fast enough to be fun, or more of fun because you have to beat the snot out of it to do anything like a Miata?


I had a girlfriend in HS with a sedan that was a 5 speed. I'll go with it being fun when beating the crap out of it. Didn't remember it being "fast" at the time.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

I was hunting for SVTs before I purchased the Fiesta ST. That particular SVT looks pretty clean and for that price..


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Daamn!

1991 BMW E30 Touring - $16,500


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)




----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

r_fostoria said:


> I don't know too much about these Focus SVTs, but they're pretty cool and this one is certainly cheap.
> 
> 2004 Ford Focus SVT Hatchback 2D, 6-Speed,111,000 miles - cars &... (craigslist.org)


I always though these looked cool. I thought the Kona editions were awesome too but we had a Focus as a driver's ed car and OMG I hated the seating position so much. It felt so upright and van-like that I could never get used to it in a compact car.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

This one also seems low. I could easily see these original TTs appreciating a good deal in the future.

2001 Audi TT Convertible - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle... (craigslist.org)


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

r_fostoria said:


> This one also seems low. I could easily see these original TTs appreciating a good deal in the future.
> 
> 2001 Audi TT Convertible - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle... (craigslist.org)


Wow that's a good deal.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

I heard those German cars cost 100k to fix anytime anything happens to them.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Stradguy93 said:


> I have never driven one, are they fast enough to be fun, or more of fun because you have to beat the snot out of it to do anything like a Miata?


I've driven one - they're pretty torquey and zippy for a small hatch. Definitely a fun car. IIRC they also have a different suspension setup that is stiffer. I almost bought a bright orange one forever ago but the dealer was being shady AF and wouldn't sell it to me without a payment plan (buy here pay here crap)


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1989 Dodge Caravan Turbo.
> 
> It's red. Very red.
> 
> ...


This is a stupid-rare, manual trans Turbo Caravan in a higher specification. It's also likely the last "nice one" left.

It's not worth the asking price, but damn if it isn't cool.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Maximum_Download said:


> This is a stupid-rare, manual trans Turbo Caravan in a higher specification. It's also likely the last "nice one" left.
> 
> It's not worth the asking price, but damn if it isn't cool.


honestly those things do nothing for me. Not like they're fast, not sure why the hype other than zomg rare turbo caravan....


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Here's something you don't see everyday.


























Lada Vaz 2106 Fiat 124 - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


In a private collection A unique Soviet car VAZ 2106 is on sale in excellent technical condition for its age, produced in 1982. All spare parts are original. Write to e-mail I will answer all your...



houston.craigslist.org


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

r_fostoria said:


> This one also seems low. I could easily see these original TTs appreciating a good deal in the future.
> 
> 2001 Audi TT Convertible - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle... (craigslist.org)


I'm familiar with this dealer. Everything they sell is barely-polished turds fresh from the reject pile at the auction down the road. Buyer beware.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

elite.mafia said:


> honestly those things do nothing for me. Not like they're fast, not sure why the hype other than zomg rare turbo caravan....


I can think of a lot of cars that are more internet cool than they are actually cool to own in reality.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

nicely sorted 944, looks great on the type A borbets
1983 Porsche 944 !CLEAN! - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















clean looking crx for $6000
1991 Honda CRX HF - very rare!! original condition, not riced or...









nice mx6 turbo
RARE Mazda MX-6 TURBO 5SPEED Original - cars & trucks - by owner -...

















lower mileage GTS Celica with manual for $3000
2000 Toyota Celica Gts, very low miles, reliable - cars & trucks -...









another GTS but with the factory body kit, wing etc for three grand as well, minimal info though, looks to have rebuilt title
2000 Toyota Celica GTS - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









big ol boat of a caprice for only 1900$, looks pretty clean
1993 Chevy Caprice Station 7 Passenger Wagon Nice! - cars & trucks -...

















kinda really like this camper van!
★★★★★ 1986 Dodge Ram B250 Camper Van with 74,000 original miles!! -...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

joedubbs said:


> lower mileage GTS Celica with manual for $3000
> 2000 Toyota Celica Gts, very low miles, reliable - cars & trucks -...


saw same car on facebook - it sold within a day. somebody got a killer deal on that for 3 grand,


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

joedubbs said:


> big ol boat of a caprice for only 1900$, looks pretty clean
> 1993 Chevy Caprice Station 7 Passenger Wagon Nice! - cars & trucks -...





> condition: *excellent*


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

r_fostoria said:


>


So mint.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

dviking mk2 said:


> So mint.


The color, not the condition.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Seabird said:


> Here's something you don't see everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your collection of Russian cars for sale, and I raise you another collection of Russian cars for sale.









1988 Lada | eBay


1988 Lada 2107. 1986 Lada 2106. 1989 Lada 2106. 1988 Volga Gaz 2410. (Pictures 21 - 22). New condition. 1989 Volga Gaz 2410. (Pictures 19 - 20).



www.ebay.com


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

elite.mafia said:


> honestly those things do nothing for me. Not like they're fast, not sure why the hype other than zomg rare turbo caravan....


This particular one raises that very point. Like the Mk4 Supra Turbo, the only reasons these cars are hot is because with mods, they become fun. Stock, they were always “meh”.

Having owned one, I can say there’s no other car out there with so much low hanging performance fruit as an 80s Chrysler turbo car, including the minivans.

But this one is too nice to modify, so it becomes a novelty car. In stock form it’s just a punchy minivan with a stick, and today, a 4 cylinder Civic can destroy it.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

bombardi said:


> Daamn!
> 
> 1991 BMW E30 Touring - $16,500


****. I need a bigger garage. That, LS swapped and laid out on the ground.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

love jazz blue
03 gti 1.8t 20th anniversary - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Jazz blue rocks.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Halloween has come early! 

1972 Lincoln Continental Mark IV : eBay 

$2,000



> This 1972 Lincoln Continental Mark IV is an original. The owner has had it for 5+ years. The vehicle needs work and is not regularly driven.
> 1972 Lincoln Continental Mark IV 460 big block V8. Engine is original except for aftermarket carb, runs ok but burns oil and needs a rebuild. There is bad rust around front and back glass, the windshield is cracked. The car runs and drives but has something wrong with the steering/suspension and the back end feels very wobbly. BF Goodrich radial T/A tires put on two years ago and are pretty much new 235/70r15 front, 255/70r15 back. Interior is there but is rough, power windows and seats don't work but the stereo does. $2000.00 cash or paypal. Bring a tow truck.
> 1972 Lincoln Continental Mark IV 460 V8 big block. Runs and drives but is not safe, needs suspension/steering work. It can be driven in place for a tow truck. Brakes work, auto transmission locks firmly in park.







































The real reason to buy this: 460 Big Block.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

My mother worked at a printing shop that bought a new Turbo Caravan back then.
They ended up getting rid of it because everyone that drove it got a speeding ticket, including my mother. 
In the 80s, you had to floor most normal vehicles just to go.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

Buickboy92 said:


> Halloween has come early!
> 
> 1972 Lincoln Continental Mark IV : eBay
> 
> ...


Why vinyl roofs are bad.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

That 460 was rated at 212 hp for 1972. I assume it could be built, but that car isn't worth the effort to even take it home. Haha.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

tardman91 said:


> That 460 was rated at 212 hp for 1972. I assume it could be built, but that car isn't worth the effort to even take it home. Haha.


Would make a good boat anchor.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

My dad had a MK IV for a short time. It was a stupid car but he would do one-legged burnouts for us kids and each time he would say "there goes 10,000 miles on that tire".

The example above would make for a good crash derby / figure-8 car.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

tardman91 said:


> That 460 was rated at 212 hp for 1972. I assume it could be built, but that car isn't worth the effort to even take it home. Haha.



I was thinking it was just good as a drivetrain donor car.
That C6 tranny can handle gobs of torque.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

My old man had one in the early '70s. I always liked the design. Especially the rear view.









1969 Ford Galaxie 500 XL Sportsroof - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1969 Ford Galaxie 500 XL Sportsroof for sale. It has the 351W engine, an automatic transmission with the column shifter and an aftermarket Edelbrock 600 carburetor. The hideaway lights work as they...



cosprings.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

One of you BMW nuts might like this.
S52 swapped 528.









S52 Swapped 1998 528i - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


S52/5 speed ZF swapped 528i Good: -56k mile matching motor and trans from a junkyard 97 M3 -receipts for: New clutch/flywheel, fuel pump, starter, rear tires, front window regs, clutch slave...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

BRealistic said:


> One of you BMW nuts might like this.
> S52 swapped 528.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to give that thing a try, wonder if it feels fast though part of me thinks it would be underwhelming but sound good.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stradguy93 said:


> I'd love to give that thing a try, wonder if it feels fast though part of me thinks it would be underwhelming but sound good.


just wish it was a wagon. lol.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

BRealistic said:


> just wish it was a wagon. lol.


E39 Estate with an LS and Tremec is the idea version. 👌


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stradguy93 said:


> E39 Estate with an LS and Tremec is the idea version. 👌


I bet a 5.0 Ford would fit.
LS is so passé.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

seems like a good flip opportunity or a solid project, low mile vanagon for three grand
Volkswagon Camper - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









hurry! brat for 9500$
1985 Subaru Brat - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















pretty cool little turbo mr2
Rare 1986 Toyota Mr2 turbo charged aw11 - cars & trucks - by owner -...

















bridge ported first gen for $7000, kinda a decent deal to the right person
1983 Mazda RX7 FB - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















decently sorted Samurai
1988 Suzuki Samurai TinTop 5speed Mini GWagon - cars & trucks - by...










cheap little cabby, not familiar with the special edition, $2500
VW Cabriolet 1.9L 1992 - Etienne Aigner Special edition - cars &...









cheers


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com














1999 Honda Civic DX Hatchback 2D
$1,234
Listed 21 hours ago in Strawberry Plains, TN

Driven 572,000 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: White · Interior color: Grey
Fuel type: Gasoline
3+ owners

*Seller's Description*
Aight imma try it again This right here is nothing short of a disappointment Imma make sure you understand when I say this thing is NOT a daily ITS NOT A DAILY It needs an alignment Needs A radio if your into that Needs An exhaust cause it’s on I-40 somewhere I love this car matter fact I’ve made (well you know) Id like to say she runs amazing leaks nothing and moves but well I’d be lying and unlike everyone else I’m not gonna bother even trying to lie This car will not get you anything or anywhere this car runs on driver excellence and frequent swerving oh yeah it also needs a motor mount and maybe a core support yes it runs…yes it drives but who knows for how long Only want to trade the car for something else slammed Thanks have a blessed anything


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

BRealistic said:


> Войдите на Facebook
> 
> 
> Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.
> ...


That car and ad screams


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

That Brat isn't a bad buy for $9,500. Assuming it's not rotten underneath.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> One of you BMW nuts might like this.
> S52 swapped 528.
> 
> 
> ...





Stradguy93 said:


> I'd love to give that thing a try, wonder if it feels fast though part of me thinks it would be underwhelming but sound good.


It would feel like a 530i with the slightest hair up it's ass.

All it needs is a sport steering wheel, OEM headlights, and maybe a -1 on the wheel size. Probably would add the stock chrome grilles back too.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> *Seller's Description*
> Aight imma try it again This right here is nothing short of a disappointment Imma make sure you understand when I say this thing is NOT a daily ITS NOT A DAILY It needs an alignment Needs A radio if your into that Needs An exhaust cause it’s on I-40 somewhere I love this car matter fact I’ve made (well you know) Id like to say she runs amazing leaks nothing and moves but well I’d be lying and unlike everyone else I’m not gonna bother even trying to lie This car will not get you anything or anywhere this car runs on driver excellence and frequent swerving oh yeah it also needs a motor mount and maybe a core support yes it runs…yes it drives but who knows for how long Only want to trade the car for something else slammed Thanks have a blessed anything


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

The Civic needed "I Know what I have" in the copy. 4/5 stars


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> Войдите на Facebook
> 
> 
> Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.
> ...


Could've sworn this was meant to posted in DIW. I love the description- " not a daily, needs an alignment..." lol.


----------



## caslone88 (Feb 13, 2012)

1982 VW Rabbit Pickup - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


One owner, 13,300 MLS. Many new parts ( inquire ).Crack and chip free windshield. Craig - 50five 747 eight424, Thanks.



santafe.craigslist.org


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

caslone88 said:


> 1982 VW Rabbit Pickup - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> One owner, 13,300 MLS. Many new parts ( inquire ).Crack and chip free windshield. Craig - 50five 747 eight424, Thanks.
> ...


Now's your chance for a second @Mannywhan


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Very clean Wrangler 









2012 Wrangler Sport Hard Top - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Gorgeous Black Forest Green 2012, lots of nice aftermarket tweaks, no rust, no rips, solid tank of a car. Forget potholes, curbs, or people, this absolute unit of a wrangler will barrel right over...



newyork.craigslist.org






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mannywhan (Jul 17, 2021)

Stradguy93 said:


> Now's your chance for a second @Mannywhan


Already thinking of sleeping in the one I've got, maybe this could be the guest bedroom if I get another topper. I'd invite ya'


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

caslone88 said:


> 1982 VW Rabbit Pickup - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> One owner, 13,300 MLS. Many new parts ( inquire ).Crack and chip free windshield. Craig - 50five 747 eight424, Thanks.
> ...


I don't know what's more shocking; the price or the condition.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Just about peed my pants when I saw this. I grew up in Munson, OH (rural Cleveland). There's NOTHING in Munson. Well, there's a private Catholic HS (where I went), what may be the world's smallest skiing hill, and a still-operaing Drive-In theater. So imagine my shock to see a Countach on Craigslist. Then I opened the listing, and it made more sense.


















1989 Lamborghini Countach Prova - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1989 Lamborghini Countach , Prova Body, square tube frame, this is not a fiero pos kit ! 398 sbc with Porsche Trans axle. Disc brakes, Ran but doesn't run now. Needs finished/ put back together. Was...



cleveland.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is begging for an LS swap and is such a good candidate. Undesirable, clean, ugly, cheap. 









1976 Mailbu Classic Low mileage - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1976 Malibu Classic 4 Door Hardtop Car, Under 30K Miles; 250 Cubic Inch, 6 Cyl Engine; 3 Speed Automatic Trans, 2.76 Differential Ratio Highway Gears, NO AC!!!, PS, PB; ... My Dad Ordered This Brand...



minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

1986 Chevrolet Monte Carlo luxury sport CL 51k miles!! - cars &...


1986 Chevy Monte Carlo LS CL custom luxury package 305 liter V8 All power options Dual remote mirrors Ice cold ac Everything stock unmolested car New tires Drives like a new 86 Monte Clean 1 owner...



tampa.craigslist.org




The price would indicate that the owner is on some really good drugs, but more importantly... what in the anti-theft device is on this car?


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I feel like I've never seen that front end on a Monte. It's looks so Buick or Cadillac in silver. Weird.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

Must come with 15k in the trunk


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I feel like I've never seen that front end on a Monte. It's looks so Buick or Cadillac in silver. Weird.
> 
> View attachment 153723


Those were the LS models. Everyone is so used to seeing the SS front end a lot of people forget these existed. I think it was 86-87 only. I have seen some that look pretty good when modified. Maybe not to this extent, but you get the idea...


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oof that looks excellent.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Goddamnit, I love me some raised white lettering!


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

5sp 9-5 wagon with 150k for three grand
03 Saab 9-5 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









vr6 turbo scirocco
Volkswagen Scirocco - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


----------



## tburie. (Apr 9, 2019)

CUSTOM 1997 Dually Chevrolet 3500 4 Door - cars & trucks - by owner...

yikes


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Do not want ^


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Do not want ^


How about this one?









1957 Chevrolet Bel Air/150/210 El Camino | eBay


This 1957 Chevrolet Bel Air/150/210 is a modified vehicle. The owner has had it for 5+ years. The vehicle needs work and is not regularly driven.



www.ebay.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

@Sold Over Sticker haven't you been talking about getting one of these?









1974 Alfa Romeo GTV2000 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Clean CA title 25k miles - inaccurate due to age 3rd owner Exterior - (7.5/10) Paint is from previous restoration done in the 90s. Is decent, but has chips and scratches here and there. Just ordered...



sandiego.craigslist.org


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

bnkrpt311 said:


> @Sold Over Sticker haven't you been talking about getting one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gimmie gimmie gimmie


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Haven't seen a nice unmolested low mile SRT4 Neon in a long time.









2003 dodge neon srt4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


The car has been well maintained. The only modifications were done by me within the last year. This is one of the cleanest srt4s you'll find. 125,000 miles Act clutch Lowering springs Injen intake...



knoxville.craigslist.org













*2003 dodge neon srt4*

fuel: *gas*
odometer: *125000*
title status: *clean*
transmission: *manual*

*2003 dodge neon srt4 - $8,000 (Sweetwater)*
The car has been well maintained. The only modifications were done by me within the last year.

This is one of the cleanest srt4s you'll find.

125,000 miles
Act clutch
Lowering springs
Injen intake
Mpx catless down pipe
Mpx blowoff plate
Mpx catch can
Wideband

I have most everything to put the car back to stock.


Interior is in great shape and all stock aside from a wideband, but the drivers seat does show wear on the bolsters.

Calls or texts only.

Clean title in hand


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1973 Jeep CJ5









1973 Jeep CJ5 4x4 - Runs Great - 100% Original - 95% Rust Free -...


This Jeep was used on a deer lease for 27 years. It runs good but needs some work on the shifter. The tires are new with maybe 20 miles. The body is very straight with a tiny bit of rust but no rust...



dallas.craigslist.org


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

bnkrpt311 said:


> @Sold Over Sticker haven't you been talking about getting one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm. Need more info on rust, but that price is rather decent.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Hmmmmm. Need more info on rust, but that price is rather decent.


Yeah the rust would be a point that needs clarification. The other bits seem like enjoyable little improvement opportunities/projects.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

bnkrpt311 said:


> @Sold Over Sticker haven't you been talking about getting one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these in silver and it's a tempting price however the car needs work. Would I buy it? Take the price of the vehicle, A, add the probable cost of sorting noted problems, B, and add in additional cost of making the car to my liking, C. A plus B plus C equals X. If X is more than the cost of buying a different car that's ready to enjoy as-is, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm digging this... I texted the guy to get the VIN so I can run a Carfax on it. And to see if he could send me some clearer photos. Looks like it could clean up pretty nice. It's basically a slightly neutered NA MK4 Supra. Would look sweet all cleaned up with some coil overs and nice wheels. I'm sure my wife would veto it though. lol. I know it hails from the legendary Toyota reliability hay days. Are things trash or treasures? 








1992 Lexus SC300 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


This Car is a BLAST TO DRIVE 205K MILES AC IS COLD HEAT WORKS Engine and transmission work GOOD 2JZ ENGINE--(worth 2500 alone) Interior is OK paint OK could use minor TLC here and there NO...



tampa.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

automatic.
The manuals are super rare tho.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> automatic.
> The manuals are super rare tho.


Yeah… If it was a manual I’d go pick it up right now, clean it, and flip it on Bring a Trailer. Haha.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

In today's market, this feels like a very, very good price, especially for Tobacco Brown. If I had room, I'd be picking this thing up. The only weird thing is it's listed as a clean title but I found that it ran through a Copart/IAAI auction a few years ago.

1970 MERCEDES-BENZ 280 SE - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...



> 1970 MERCEDES-BENZ 280 SE - $7,490
> 
> 1970 Mercedes-Benz 280 SE classic beauty with only 57k original miles on it asking price is $7,490. It is a Clean Title vehicle. Please call or text to check availability or to make appointment, thank you!





















Too bad this wasn't optioned with MB Tex.











This one feels like a deal:

Log into Facebook



> 1994 Bentley Continental
> $25,000
> 1994 Rolls- Royce
> Bentley Continental R
> ...

























































Fancy amp!


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

E36 M3 thread had me looking through marketplace at BMW's and I stumbled across this. Seems like a steal at 8k, not sure how much rust is hiding though considering the state of the RF fender. 

330 ZHP


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

This one hit one crub, one fents.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Waw, they learned their lesson...I bet they'll never do that again


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

r_fostoria said:


> This one hit one crub, one fents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it now has load cam knock too.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

couple of cheap SLC Corrados; maybe the same owner given similarly bad photos
1992 Volkswagen Corrado, SLC VR6 - cars & trucks - by owner -...









Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









mk3 tdi jetta; needs a little help with stance/fitment
1998 VW Jetta TDI - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









2500$ cooper s track car
2006 Mini Cooper S Track Car - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















cheap, lower mileage, 5spd saab.. 98k, 2300$
2002 saab with 98000 original miles - cars & trucks - by owner -...









A little rough but nice to see a b4 tdi passat; I had a green vr6 and a blue tdi.. 2400$
97 VW Passat TDI 5 speed - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









little late in the year to get a winter beater but here's a decent one.. 02 a4 1.8t 5spd.. 1500$
2002 audi a4 quattro 1.8t 5speed quattro $1500 obo - cars & trucks -...









not the best looking porsche but I love the color and the rear profile of this 968
1993 Porsche 968 Cabriolet 2D - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

VadGTI said:


>


I’m glad that I don’t live anywhere near this car. It feels like a potentially catastrophic decision on my part.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

joedubbs said:


> couple of cheap SLC Corrados; maybe the same owner given similarly bad photos
> 1992 Volkswagen Corrado, SLC VR6 - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> 
> 
> ...


968s are awesome.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice 1st gen Contour V6 5 speed low miles for cheap. Somebody buy this. Love those simple slightly concave 7 spoke wheels.
*EDIT- no reverse? Damn. Needs a tranny I guess.*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




























__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com




1996 Ford Contour SE Sedan 4D
$3,000
Listed a week ago in Greenville, SC
About This Vehicle



Driven 76,000 miles

Manual transmission

Exterior color: Black · Interior color: Grey

Fuel type: Gasoline

18.0 MPG city · 27.0 MPG highway · 21.0 MPG combined

2 owners

This vehicle is paid off

Clean title
This vehicle has no significant damage or problems.

Seller's Description
Car runs great, it’s a 5-speed manual car. The car doesn’t back up, so no reverse, but runs forward fine. Good car to learn standard on. Somewhat negotiable. I have title in hand, very clean interior as you can see. It’s unleaded only gas. Has a v6 engine. Has spare tire and an extra rim with tire.
See less


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

With all the Frontier love and the Hardbody concept that Nissan showed off, this thing looks pretty dang rad.









Nissan Pathfinder SUV 4X4 - 1991 - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Near mint loaded out garage kept 2 owner clean carfax Nissan Pathfinder SE. Fully serviced front to rear all factory OEM Nissan parts. Less than 1500 miles since serviced. 4 wheel disc brakes....



denver.craigslist.org


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

I'd like to pick one of these up as an around town cruiser.

That one looks rad with the red interior. 

But, $10k with 180k miles? That's more than BAT money.

This one a couple hours from me is semi-tempting.

1995 Nissan Pathfinder - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)

2000 Ford Excursion - auto parts - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1 owner. Clean Title. Runs. v8 5.4 liter gas 4wd xlt. Has minor body damage, dent (pinch) in front bumper (as seen in photo inside TD Bank) dent in driver door, rear bumper is pushed upward but not...



philadelphia.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Seabird said:


> I’m glad that I don’t live anywhere near this car. It feels like a potentially catastrophic decision on my part.


What's a few miles between you and your dreams. I say go for it!


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> What's a few miles between you and your dreams. I say go for it!


It would come down to either that car, or a side piece half my age and a secret apartment lease. The risk:reward would be about the same.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Question for Honda fans; Is this legit? I can't find too much wrong with it visually, but I've never seen a Civic from this gen so cheap yet clean looking. No engine photos though, might need more than described? 

2001 Honda Civic LX : Craigslist

$500.00



> 2001 Honda Civic.The interior is clean and very basic. Everything on the car works.This car has 133,500 miles on it. It would make a great commuter car, or a first car. It gets fantastic gas mileage. We have put a new AC compressor and a new AC belt on the car. It has also had the front end redone with new struts, control arms, sway bar links and has a new cooling fan also. The car is ready to go. Does not need anything.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

Buickboy92 said:


> Question for Honda fans; Is this legit? I can't find too much wrong with it visually, but I've never seen a Civic from this gen so cheap yet clean looking. No engine photos though, might need more than described?
> 
> 2001 Honda Civic LX : Craigslist
> 
> $500.00


Seems odd they ask you to send your email address in a text message. Either some weird scammer attempt or they forgot a zero in the price. I’ll take 10 of them for only $500. 🤣


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

tardman91 said:


> Seems odd they ask you to send your email address in a text message. Either some weird scammer attempt or they forgot a zero in the price. I’ll take 10 of them for only $500. 🤣


Yeah, I'm leaning on the side of caution. That does seem pretty weird.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

tardman91 said:


> Seems odd they ask you to send your email address in a text message. Either some weird scammer attempt or they forgot a zero in the price. I’ll take 10 of them for only $500. 🤣


Seems awfully scammy. I agree that i would take 10 of them for that price. Even if the engine is toast.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Red Z28









1992 Camaro Z28 Heritage - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1992 Chevy Camaro Z28 Heritage Edition 350 TPI motor with a 700 R4 auto trans Red near perfect factory interior Really nice Red paint No rust anywhere on this car Factory Wheels Clean Title and...



chicago.craigslist.org


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Interesting... I knew a girl who bought one of these new (all black) and since Chevy was moving to the new design, she thought it would be a future classic. She drove it for a few months and then parked in storage. We lost touch so I don't know if she kept it or what, but I always wondered how well that plan worked out for her.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Know next to nothing about these Lancers; Worth repairing? doesn't look terrible to my eyes. 400K+ miles is quite high though.

$750.00

2002 Mitsubishi Lancer OZ Rally : Craiglist



> CLEAN TITLE
> 
> NO TRADES OR BARTERING. CASH ONLY
> 
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Seabird said:


> Interesting... I knew a girl who bought one of these new (all black) and since Chevy was moving to the new design, she thought it would be a future classic. She drove it for a few months and then parked in storage. We lost touch so I don't know if she kept it or what, but I always wondered how well that plan worked out for her.


I'd be all over it if it weren't for the fact I have no place to park it and I already have too many cars/trucks/motorcycles.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I'd be all over it if it weren't for the fact I have no place to park it and I already have too many cars/trucks/motorcycles.


When the 93 model came out, I lusted for one and wouldn't look twice at the prior model because it was so ancient. Now, I think it's aged better than it's successor. And both look far better than the current model.

God help me, I'm turning into Iroczgirl.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

I want to resto-mod a third-gen f-body w/LSx and 6-speed but has to be blue w/t-tops.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Seabird said:


> When the 93 model came out, I lusted for one and wouldn't look twice at the prior model because it was so ancient. Now, I think it's aged better than it's successor. And both look far better than the current model.
> 
> God help me, I'm turning into Iroczgirl.


Nothing wrong with fancying a 3rd gen! I know I still do.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I want to resto-mod a third-gen f-body w/LSx and 6-speed but has to be blue w/t-tops.











Matt (@lsxmattofficial) • Instagram photos and videos


27K Followers, 329 Following, 1,205 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Matt (@lsxmattofficial)




instagram.com


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

patrikman said:


> Matt (@lsxmattofficial) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 27K Followers, 329 Following, 1,205 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Matt (@lsxmattofficial)
> ...


Yes, please.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

some nice wedge shaped cars; Alfa GTV-6
Alfa Romeo GTV-6 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









and a super clean Lotus Esprit turbo
1998 Lotus Turbo Esprit Red/Black 12k miles - cars & trucks - by...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Nothing wrong with fancying a 3rd gen! I know I still do.


... and the CL ad is gone. My dreams are shattered.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I wonder what it ultimately went for.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cool Chevy van with a 454 motor.









1990 Chevy Van - AMAZINGLY RARE!! - cars & trucks - by owner -...


This is literally a time capsule!! 1990 Chevy Van C30 with the 454 Big Block Motor! Also has the factory extended rear end! This van is in the most amazing condition! A Must see! Only 66,740...



sandiego.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Those later HD alloys make a world of difference! Wow I dig that.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

super cheap basic transportation; $900 golf
1999 Volkswagon Golf - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









even cheaper, $600 for a decently clean looking cabby that needs a little tlc
1992 VW Cabrio - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















two mercury capri with hardtops; probably best to make one good runner
1994 and 1992 Mercury Capri convertibles - cars & trucks - by owner...









nice cutlass with 50k on it; I really dig, looks nice
1986 cutlass salon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









nice k1500 short bed; 4x4 with 5spd
1992 GMC Chevrolet Pickup K1500, V8, 4X4, Short Bed, Manual, Rust...









one owner LS400
1999 Lexus LS Mint Condition - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









another one for less than half as much, $3500
1998 Lexus LS 400 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









wow, sure it's an auto but this 300 looks really sharp
1998 Lexus SC 300 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









lastly, not sure if it's a great price but it seems like it is, 1995 G 450 for $19k
1995 Mercedes-Benz GLS 450 4Matic - cars & trucks - by dealer


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

Can't believe I didn't follow this thread sooner.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

V6 Turbo, 6 speed, AWD, Wagon 9-3


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

88c900t said:


> V6 Turbo, 6 speed, AWD, Wagon 9-3
> 
> View attachment 162482


Great find! Super rare car and extremely underrated, I don’t think most people even know about them. They’re a “modern” day B5 S4. I have a friend with the sedan version and they very easily make 400hp


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

NickW3 said:


> Great find! Super rare car and extremely underrated, I don’t think most people even know about them. They’re a “modern” day B5 S4. I have a friend with the sedan version and they very easily make 400hp



The 2.8T V6 is a gem so unknown it should be in Crash Bandicoot 2. 

I'm chatting with someone on FBM with a wagon/AWD/6 speed E90 328i


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Really like this, not many with a full gauge package either. 

1989 Oldsmobile Cutlass Ciera Sedan : Craigslist

$3,500



> Selling my excellent condition one owner 1989 Cutlass Ciera. 3.3L Buick v6 with 155000 miles. Runs and shifts perfect and is very comfortable to drive. New brakes and new tires. A/c and heater work great. No issues. Clean CA title with current registration and current smog certificate in hand. Serious buyers only please






























Always loved these little "International" badges Olds did for a time.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

88c900t said:


> V6 Turbo, 6 speed, AWD, Wagon 9-3
> 
> View attachment 162482


If only it were close. I’d have it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

88c900t said:


> The 2.8T V6 is a gem so unknown it should be in Crash Bandicoot 2.
> 
> I'm chatting with someone on FBM with a wagon/AWD/6 speed E90 328i


Very true, the 2.8 is solid. Can be kind of a pain to work on sometimes, but what car isnt

Good find on that E90. Always wanted a 335 wagon


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Random stuff I thought was cool.

For some reason I really like the 81 Ford truck. 









1981 Ford F-250 extended cab short bed - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1981 Ford F250 extended cab short bed two wheel drive 351 V8 automatic transmission tow package air condition has 71,000 miles need some TLC last time it was started with over a couple of years ago...



phoenix.craigslist.org






















1962 AMC Rambler wagon 350 a/c - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1962 AMC rambler wagon. Crate Chevy 350 roller motor with power steering and automatic transmission - 400 turbo. 20k miles on motor. Vintage air (AC) blows ice cold. Disc brakes recently added with...



phoenix.craigslist.org






















1979 DODGE B100 VAN SHORTY! - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1979 dodge b100, straight and rust free practically, see the pics, truck starts stops shifts etc, i use it to go to home depot and stuff, with that being said i haven't got into really going over...



phoenix.craigslist.org






















1971 D250 factory crewcab shortbed - cars & trucks - by owner -...


71 Dodge d250 crew cab shortbed Sweptline 318/727auto Trucks a complete unmolested old Us Navy truck Runs good. Pulled out of an estate sale. Floors were only rusty spot so had them replaced. Clean...



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Random stuff I thought was cool.
> 
> For some reason I really like the 81 Ford truck.
> 
> ...


Loving the old Dodge


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stradguy93 said:


> Loving the old Dodge


Agreed! Those old crew cabs are so cool. The fact that it's stock, was a Navy truck, and is pretty rust free is even more cool.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Random stuff I would like to buy.


Fixed.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Fixed.


I'll admit I was looking because my wife and I had a casual conversation about possibly buying something if we just can't get by with 1 vehicle while we wait for the F150 to be built.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

A Quattro!





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

This is very nice. Remember when BMWs were tasteful? 





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

those E34s had mercedes feeling doors so heavy and solid


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Subaru Brat.









1981 Subaru Brat Original | eBay


1981 Subaru Brat. An original honest car that runs and drives good. Has a lot of imperfections as shown in photos. No through rust on floors,bed or undercarriage. No warranties are implied or made.



www.ebay.com


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Random stuff I thought was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My dad had a '59 Rambler Rebel, not a wagon, which, when forced, I would ride in from time to time. Twenty grand seems absurd, but with a nice new crate engine and crazy nostalgia ( and AC!), maybe someone will bite.

Cool fun fact: The RAMBLER letters seen in the grille were individually fastened with screws. I know that because in a childish attempt at customizing, I found an extra E from another Rambler (don't remember from where) and I changed the letters to say REBEL. My dad didn't even notice until the gas station guy commented on it


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

NickW3 said:


> Very true, the 2.8 is solid. Can be kind of a pain to work on sometimes, but what car isnt
> 
> Good find on that E90. Always wanted a 335 wagon


those things are so rare, I'd be worried about parts availability. They're pretty sweet though.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's another saab, this one a sedan... same 6 speed, xwd, 2.8T but way less miles (102,000) but rebuilt title and crazy asking price :x these wheels are much nicer too
looks clean, wonder why the rebuilt title.






















__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

elite.mafia said:


> Here's another saab, this one a sedan... same 6 speed, xwd, 2.8T but way less miles (102,000) but rebuilt title and crazy asking price :x these wheels are much nicer too
> looks clean, wonder why the rebuilt title.
> View attachment 162948
> 
> ...


Those turbo x’s are great. Also made them in a wagon. Those wheels are definitely the best wheels they made; they’re exclusive to the Turbo X. That’s probably why the higher price because it’s “lower” mileage and a special turbo x. Only made like 600 of them or so


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

NickW3 said:


> Those turbo x’s are great. Also made them in a wagon. Those wheels are definitely the best wheels they made; they’re exclusive to the Turbo X. That’s probably why the higher price because it’s “lower” mileage and a special turbo x. Only made like 600 of them or so


yeah there was a wagon posted on the last page, same spec just wagon, but with different wheels.
Craigslist find thread


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> yeah there was a wagon posted on the last page, same spec just wagon, but with different wheels.
> Craigslist find thread


The wagon was an Aero, the Turbo X gets even more goodies and there were only a few hundred of them. Turbo X's got more power, bigger brakes, lower suspension and an electronic LSD and the things I forget at the moment


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

iamnotemo said:


> The wagon was an Aero, the Turbo X gets even more goodies and there were only a few hundred of them. Turbo X's got more power, bigger brakes, lower suspension and an electronic LSD and the things I forget at the moment


Correct, the Turbo X wagon is the ultimate Saab. The Aero is great, but the X is another level. Funny enough they produced the same amount of Turbo X manual wagons as they did Aero, AWD, manual wagons; 45 of each. But the X only came in black unfortunately


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I'll admit I was looking because my wife and I had a casual conversation about possibly buying something if we just can't get by with 1 vehicle while we wait for the F150 to be built.


I know because almost everytime I post a car or truck for sale, it's because I'd like to buy it.

* disclaimer: not the Subaru Brat. I only posted it to be cool and make p-man happy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1986 Chevrolet Camaro









1986 Chevrolet Camaro Iroc Z28 | eBay


Car is loaded w/ almost every option available. Iroc still has the original Goodyear Gatorback tires. Car has been garage kept all of its life. Car is super straight with no dents or scratches. Paint is all original and still maintains its lustrous shine.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Waw, even the coolant bottle hasn't discolored! More than I can afford.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

67 MGB Coupe - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Nice mostly original MGB. Runs and drives well. Suspension is tight, motor runs clean with no smoke. Tires are near new with deep tread. This car has the rare electronic overdrive. Wire knock off...



denver.craigslist.org





1967 MGB GT. Looks like good bones for a miata swap


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1986 Chevrolet Camaro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Endless squeaks and rattles


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Stradguy93 said:


> Endless squeaks and rattles


You make it sounds like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> You make it sounds like it's a bad thing.


I had an 85 Z28 for years, it got old eventually. A tasteful louder than stock exhaust helps.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

not thirty five grand cool but cool none the less
1977 Celica GT Liftback - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









could have this Capri for a quarter the price 
1979 Mercury Capri - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle automotive...

















very nicely sorted, IMHO, Fiat
Fiat X1/9 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















so many questions...
Fast and furious car - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









far from perfect but decent price for a 240
1989 Nissan 240sx coupe s13 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









I like this brown, decent little wankel for a non crazy price
1983 Mazda RX7 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















still a favorite, and not bad price
1980 Porsche 911 targa....(all original) - cars & trucks - by owner...









barn find 928; some of these have been getting crazy prices lately when in good shape; $6900 project









decent slc for ten grand
1993 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









another cool but not $35,000 cool example; Triumph TR8
1978 Triumph TR8 Custom - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


----------



## daev (Sep 10, 2016)

That X1/9 is one bumper swap away from looking just right...


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

daev said:


> That X1/9 is one bumper swap away from looking just right...


I kinda feel like the US bumper makes it look more crazy and aggressive and goes well with it


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

1993 BMW 850CI V12 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive... great spec i haven't seen before. Not insanely priced either surprisingly


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1987 Renault GTA in AZ.









1987 Mack Renault GTA 2 Door Convertible 75k Miles runs good - cars...


Hi I’m selling my 1987 Mack Renault GTA convertible 6/speed manual transmission 2.0L 4-cylinder engine 75,000 original miles clean title current registration and emissions all original interior and...



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

RHD MAZDA - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale 
great little cars that i wish we got here in the states. I think they look fantastic and it would be a cool track/autocross car, especially with that tiny screamer v6. Reasonably priced and looks clean


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Stradguy93 said:


> I had an 85 Z28 for years, it got old eventually. A tasteful louder than stock exhaust helps.


Add a big stereo and a Guns N' Roses cassette tape and you're good to go!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Z51 Corvette









1990 Corvette Survivor 6 Spd Turquoise Z51 - cars & trucks - by...


1990 Chevrolet Corvette 6 speed manual, rare color turquoise survivor. Only 30k miles, matching numbers 350 5.7L L98 motor, original and beautiful code 42U Turquoise Metallic paint, highly desirable...



nh.craigslist.org


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Z51 Corvette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man if I lived in Miami..


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

NickW3 said:


> RHD MAZDA - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> great little cars that i wish we got here in the states. I think they look fantastic and it would be a cool track/autocross car, especially with that tiny screamer v6. Reasonably priced and looks clean











Rare Rides: The 1995 Mazda Lantis V6 Type R, Don't Call it 323


Today's Rare Ride comes to us courtesy of commenter Bumpy ii, who linked this imported JDM Mazda on the Thunderbird Rare Ride posted a few weeks ago.Let's check out a compact four-door liftback with a very small V6.




www.thetruthaboutcars.com





This has to be the same car (same basic area)...I guess just imported means 2+ years ago and a resale 
my guess is 67k km when sold and now has 90k km and the current owner didn’t convert

Cool car though!!!
Reminds me of my old Geo Prizm GSi hatchback. Early 90s 4door hatchback with a screaming engine.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Z51 Corvette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was a ZR1 it’d be the ultimate C4. What a great car


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

JMURiz said:


> Rare Rides: The 1995 Mazda Lantis V6 Type R, Don't Call it 323
> 
> 
> Today's Rare Ride comes to us courtesy of commenter Bumpy ii, who linked this imported JDM Mazda on the Thunderbird Rare Ride posted a few weeks ago.Let's check out a compact four-door liftback with a very small V6.
> ...


Nice to be able to easily find the info about it! They really are cool and underrated. It was a great time in the 90’s with all these little cars with unique engines; a lot of them homologated from rally cars


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Covin (I think) 911 replica for $12k.









Porsche 911 replica - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Porsche 911 replica. Custom frame. Runs and drives. Lots of Porsche parts. It is a project.



sfbay.craigslist.org






































































> *Porsche 911 replica - $12,000 (brentwood / oakley)*
> 
> Porsche 911 replica. Custom frame. Runs and drives. Lots of Porsche parts. It is a project.


----------



## RuhRohh (Aug 23, 2010)

1993 Ford Taurus SHO - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive... 

Always had a soft spot for these gen Taurus's. Being a SHO makes it better. Wish I could buy it.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

RuhRohh said:


> 1993 Ford Taurus SHO - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...
> 
> Always had a soft spot for these gen Taurus's. Being a SHO makes it better. Wish I could buy it.


Another one for @Maximum_Download


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Another one for @Maximum_Download


That's an ATX car (automatic), so definitely not something that is top of the desireability food chain.

Anyone who posts a super clean 1991 Plus (in white, black, or red) however......that will be something to get me off the sidelines for.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

I think this gen of Cadillac look really sharp, but they don't get as much attention as their RWD counterparts. 

1990 Cadillac Fleetwood Sedan : Craigslist

$5,000



> Selling this car for a friend. He is the second owner, first owner was in his family. The car has been garaged it’s entire life until about 6 months ago when he was given the car. It has low miles having just over 112k. It had new injectors installed earlier this year. It was fully inspected when it got the new injectors and besides the radio not working everything checked out. The car drives really well and is extremely comfortable for its age. The interior is in mint condition. Considering the car is 31 years old the exterior is in great condition. This is the model equip with the vinyl roof. I will provide more pictures and information if needed upon request. I will not answer calls so please either email or text me. Feel free to shoot me an offer, worst I can say is no.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

Absolutely CRAZY-RARE 1991 Topaz LTS (this is the 4 door "sporty" counterpart to the XR5 2 door) with the even MORE rare All Wheel Drive option, with 70K on it:









AWD mercury topaz! - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


1991 Mercury Topaz made by Ford only year of the all-wheel drive. Under 80,000 miles vehicle drives amazing starts every time and is definitely a 9 out of a 10 for its age. Price is negotiable just...



williamsport.craigslist.org























Looking at this with 2022 eyes, there's absolutely nothing special about this car, but it's a rare option/rare trim level of a disposable car that is remarkably well-preserved.

Acceleration with the 100 hp 3 speed auto (which was mandatory with the AWD option) could best be described as "glacial".


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Jeez: the Topaz and the Tempo were EVERYWHERE where I grew up in rural Ohio in the 80s and 90s, then they just seemed to disappear.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

My first car was a 91 Topaz.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

probably the nicest, least moss covered, Sterling I've ever seen 
sterling kit car - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

























really awesome little Datsun, would be a great weekend car, pricey though
1968 Datsun Sports 2000 Roadster Mikuni Solex 44PHH-2 5-Speed Comp -...

















one more classy weekend cruiser, Daimler SP250
1960 Daimler SP250 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...

















interesting swap in this 914
Porsche 914 Grand National Turbo V6 5sp - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't have any interest in having a travel trailer to drag around but this would be kinda cool to use a cabin/getaway somewhere.









Vintage 1966 Continental 28ft. Aluminum Travel Trailer - rvs - by...


Vintage 1966 Continental 28ft. travel trailer (Airstream), needs work, lots of potential. $2,250. Call …….no text or email



minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

^that's a good deal on an Airstream that size. Around here you'd pay that for one half the size. I have no need for it either but like how well built they are.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

dviking mk2 said:


> ^that's a good deal on an Airstream that size. Around here you'd pay that for one half the size. I have no need for it either but like how well built they are.


This is kind of an interesting read on the Airstream/Silver Streak history. Apparently they're considered by some to be higher quality than Airstreams.

From the link: "According to Mr. Ashby, who has refurbished and sold over 110 Silver Streaks, it is his opinion the Silver Streak is a far better trailer than the Airstream, based on overall construction and a substantially stronger frame. In addition, unlike the Airstream construction, the Silver Streak skin was built right on the trailer frames. All internal structures and appliances were then placed within the shell through the entry."









History of Silver Streak — The Vintages at Galway Downs


Why We Love These Trailers




www.thevintagesatgalwaydowns.com


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

1974 beetle 2.2 ecotec engine - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1974 volkswagon beetle convertible has 2.2 ecotec engine out of 2008 chevy cobalt 97k on vehicle when removed with new timing chain and tensioner another almost 8k while in beetle has stage 2 clutch...



longisland.craigslist.org


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

A nice pair of GM Colonnade Coupes:

1975 Chevrolet Laguna S-3 Coupe : Craigslist

$6,800



> 1975 Chevy Laguna S3
> Clean title
> 350 motor
> Dual exhaust
> ...





















1975 Oldsmobile 442 Coupe : Craigslist

$5,950



> 1975 oldsmobile 442 cutlass coupe rocket 350 v8 auto, #s match, a/c, swivel buckets, 93k orig miles, car should be restored but can be driven as it is, interior is in very good condition, newer bfg tires, new battery, car is located in joliet,illinois have every piece of paperwork from the day it was new, asking $5950


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Maximum_Download said:


> Absolutely CRAZY-RARE 1991 Topaz LTS (this is the 4 door "sporty" counterpart to the XR5 2 door) with the even MORE rare All Wheel Drive option, with 70K on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it was an fwd id say SHO yamaha swap


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

really clean 16v rocco for $7k
1987 VW Scirocco 16v 5-speed - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















different red car for $5.5k.. Celica GT-S in nice shape
2001 Toyota Celica GTS - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...









get this ZR1 for the cost of just the package upgrade in 1990's money
1990 Corvette ZR1 performance package - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

joedubbs said:


> really clean 16v rocco for $7k
> 
> 1987 VW Scirocco 16v 5-speed - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


That's a steal. I should buy it, clean it up a bit and flip it on BaT.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That's a steal. I should buy it, clean it up a bit and flip it on BaT.


I don't know if it's nice enough for BaT.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> I don't know if it's nice enough for BaT.


Agree it looks a little questionable. Front seats are wrong, missing B-pillar trim, recent engine swap.
Euro lights but not bumpers. Looks like they maybe tried to tuck the US bumpers.
If it's really rust free it has potential though.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

This popped up a few hours from me.




__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I want to hate that way more than I actually do.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I want to hate that way more than I actually do.


Same. 

That says "El Cavino" right?


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I want to hate that way more than I actually do.












Tbh it’s pretty cool lmao. I love the things people turn into pickups, you see a lot of that. I spotted this by me once, it was a blazer


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

The Smyth kits are the best. I love the Mk4's they have.









Kit Car | United States | Smyth Performance car to truck kits


Smythkitcars.com DIY kits transform cars into trucks or "utes". Smyth Performance, Inc. conversion kits for Audi, VW, Subaru and Dodge Charger




www.smythkitcars.com


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

I would consider that Scirocco if we didn't already have two cars in the garage. Had an '87 GTI 16v for over 9 years and 170,000 miles. Loved that car.


----------



## DerBaldGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

1999 VW Cabrio GLS (*this is my post, hope that's allowed*)

1999 VW Cabrio - 81k Miles - $4250


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Well this is different.










600HP 1992 Le Baron Convertible - street legal - cars & trucks - by...


This is NOT your grandpa's Le Baron! rear wheel drive conversion, 600 HP !! 365 C.I., aluminum heads, custom headers, port fuel injection, 11:5 - 1 compression, 904 with reverse manual valve body,...



knoxville.craigslist.org
















*600HP 1992 Le Baron Convertible - street legal - $23,500 (gatlinburg)*


This is NOT your grandpa's Le Baron!
rear wheel drive conversion, 600 HP !! 365 C.I., aluminum heads, custom headers, port fuel injection, 11:5 - 1 compression, 904 with reverse manual valve body, 2200 stall, ford 9" with 3:50 gears, rear sub-frame tied to front subframe, 4 link with coil overs, roll bars, 4 wheel disk brakes, STREET LEGAL! everything works as it should. cold can for racing, paint and interior are very nice, new tires, new master cyc and remote power brake pump, line lock, full exhaust with elec dumps , power windows, power door locks, power top, all records, this car has 2650 miles on it since build. it is NOT for the meek ! perfect for week end cruising or racing if you are so inclined.
NO JOY RIDES serious buyers only, not interested in trades, almost $50,000.00 invested in this car, my loss, your gain.
asking 23,500.00 OBO.. All MoPar, this thing get LOTS of attention


----------



## daev (Sep 10, 2016)

joedubbs said:


> Porsche 914 Grand National Turbo V6 5sp - cars & trucks - by owner -...


I need this in my life.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1988 RELIANT SCIMITAR SS1 TURBO - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1988 RELIANT SCIMITAR SS1 TURBO ROADSTER. VERY RARE BRITISH CAR , SAME SIZE AS MIATA. LOTUS CHASSIS WITH 4 WHEEL INDEPENDENT COIL OVER SUSPENSION. TURBO CHARGED NISSAN 1.8 ENGINE WITH 5 SPEED MANUAL...



atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

At first I was like wow how fugly.
But.. yeah, it's growing on me.
That being the turbo model also gives it decent performance.
But it's definitely a parts bin special.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks best without a top.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Iroczgirl said:


> Looks best without a top.


It’s too easy…


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Fiat X-1/9









1980 Fiat X-1/9 | eBay


Don't let this AMAZING FIAT get away. Great for the afternoon cruise, or be confident to drive this beauty wherever your heart desires. 1980 Fiat X1/9 Bertone 2D Convertible. 1980 Fiat X1/9 BERTONE 2 Door Convertible.



www.ebay.com


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

^ my neighbor just sold his, it was one of the years with the wacky bumpers. neat little car.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow(!) What a behemoth. 

1985 Airstream 345 Motorhome : Craigslist

$25,000



> This is a 1985 Airstream Land Yacht 34.5 that is original and in very good condition. Located at Second Chance RV's. Come in and take a look at history and the ultimate toy.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Well this is different.






__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





1990 Chevrolet Cavalier Z24 Coupe 2D
$5,000
Listed 2 weeks ago in Kingsport, TN

*About This Vehicle*



Driven 20,000 miles

Automatic transmission

Exterior color: Blue · Interior color: Blue

Fuel type: Gasoline

2 owners

This vehicle is paid off

Clean title
This vehicle has no significant damage or problems.

*Seller's Description*
I want to trade for a early 1990s Ford truck like for it to be a straight drive or I will take 5,000 I have been offered 4550 from my friend he is wanting to make it into a nice little mini truck for car shows it is a one of a kind it does need a new paint job the paint job that is on it was done by qauke at qauke art which is nation wide famous for paint in magazines for his paint jobs on cars I really want to trade more then anything but it would take 5 cash either way I drive it daily I know the history on the car and the creator of the car with his telephone number so he can verify what I say is true it is great on gas and I actually hauled a 1971 sportster in the back of it so great little truck but need a bigger truck


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Well this is different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


El Cavino. 😂


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Must have been hit in the rear and they used a Cavalier Wagon back half for the bed conversion. They did a decent job of it at least proportionally and cosmetically.
The custom rear bumper they crafted even looks ok.


----------



## DerBaldGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

I built similar out of a VW Fox Wagon:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Zillon said:


> El Cavino. 😂


Apparently they're very leaky.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Apparently they're very leaky.


They are damp dark places well suited for bats.
And dude should have taken the 4550 from a concerned friend.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Because why not?





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## DerBaldGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Because why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a photoshop...or was it a Wagon? More pix?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1983 GTI Project









1983 Volkswagen GTI MK1 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1983 Volkswagen MK1 GTI 1 owner 29k original miles /original paint complete car was stripped for mini restoration but am moving only needs carpet set and upholstery and a windshield and to Be put...



boston.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Omg this made me lol so hard on that cutlass truck.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

My in-laws used to have a badass K5 Blazer and have made casual comments about wanting another someday. Of course I cling to that and go down rabbit holes here and there trying to find them one. Today I stumbled across this Bronco and think it would be a great option for them. My FIL is a Super Duty guy so it being a Bronco versus a Blazer is A-ok with him. It's a little pricey but it's also not obscene. It's priced in a spot that makes it worth taking care of but not locking away. If it was half this price it would need a lot of work based on what I've seen. They won't buy it anyway haha. 

It sure looks good with the Methods. 









1993 ford bronco (cali bronco) - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Here it is. FOR SALE. 1993 Ford bronco xlt 5.8 auto 175,000 miles. Runs and drives great. Heat/ac works as should. Very nice leather seats. Brand new falken wildpeaks tires with method wheels....



nesd.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1981 ELCAMINO-ROYAL NIGHT - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


81- 305 V8-PS PB AIR-FULL GAUGES IN DASH AM FM CD PLAYER--47000-MILES-NEW TIRES- EVERY THING WORKS-- ENCLUDING AIR--NO TRADES CASH ONLY IN PERSON--RUNS AN DRIVERS GREAT--has a rebuilt title from S...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Might be a worthy project? Repair or swap diesel for gas 7.3? 

2000 Ford Excursion Limited : Craigslist

$7,000



> 2001 Ford Excursion Limited, 137 WB, 7.3 liter,
> Leather
> 4WD. Third Row
> 153K miles
> ...


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

bnkrpt311 said:


> My in-laws used to have a badass K5 Blazer and have made casual comments about wanting another someday. Of course I cling to that and go down rabbit holes here and there trying to find them one. Today I stumbled across this Bronco and think it would be a great option for them. My FIL is a Super Duty guy so it being a Bronco versus a Blazer is A-ok with him. It's a little pricey but it's also not obscene. It's priced in a spot that makes it worth taking care of but not locking away. If it was half this price it would need a lot of work based on what I've seen. They won't buy it anyway haha.
> 
> It sure looks good with the Methods.
> 
> ...



That one is over priced for what it is. Not overly the top, but probably 3k too high. 94-96 models are much more desirable.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Chiropractor JW said:


> That one is over priced for what it is. Not overly the top, but probably 3k too high. 94-96 models are much more desirable.


I know nothing about broncos, what makes a 94-96 better? Also what is even remotely desirable about a bronco other than nostalgia?


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

5th gen was from 92-96. Obd2 on the 1996, screw locking hubs on 95/96, airbags in 94, upgraded transmission in 1995, both motors were upgraded in 94 and 95 to gain more power. The one listed above is nice - it’s just priced a little high in my opinion. I’ve had two and currently have one that i use for daily driving around the city - if he has most of the problem areas addressed and zero rust, and you plan on keeping it for a while, offer 15 and see what happens! Mine is pictured below


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

elite.mafia said:


> I know nothing about broncos, what makes a 94-96 better? Also what is even remotely desirable about a bronco other than nostalgia?


All fullsize trucks from the 90s are very desirable and have been crazy for a little while now. I'd guess the new Bronco is bringing up the values of the older Broncos as well.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Chiropractor JW said:


> View attachment 168874
> 
> 5th gen was from 92-96. Obd2 on the 1996, screw locking hubs on 95/96, airbags in 94, upgraded transmission in 1995, both motors were upgraded in 94 and 95 to gain more power. The one listed above is nice - it’s just priced a little high in my opinion. I’ve had two and currently have one that i use for daily driving around the city - if he has most of the problem areas addressed and zero rust, and you plan on keeping it for a while, offer 15 and see what happens! Mine is pictured below


Great information and thanks for sharing!


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

This thing rocks.






登录 Facebook


登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




www.facebook.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That things looks kewl.. but also looks like a bruised tailbone!


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

wow, thanks, I love it
1994 Escort GT Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...

















good candidate for bring a trailer, 1976 mk1 with 17k
1976 VW Golf Mk1 - 17k Miles, collector grade car - cars & trucks -...

















beat for 9800$ needs not red wheels 
1992 Honda Beat JDM Kei Car 5 spd Manual - cars & trucks - by owner...

















pretty clean rx3.. might be tricky finding all the bits to complete though; I dig front end
1976 mazda rx3 coupe. Mazda rx7 mazda rx2 mazda rx7 Toyota corollada...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


> This thing rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My inner 12 wants that, but my outer 48 year old says "Two THOUSAND eight HUNDRED real dollars?!"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a neat cruiser.









1967 Ford Galaxie 500 Convertible - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Fresh rebuilt original 390 FE V8 engine and FMX 3 spd automatic tranny. New 4bl Edelbrock carburetor & intake manifold. New fuel pump, fuel tank, starter & flex-plate. New 4 core radiator,...



denver.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^ I drove one of those in the mid 90s (but a 3 on the tree 390 coupe). It was a bit rough looking but the guy had it 100% mechanically. Drove very well on the road. Obviously not a sporty car, but it's easy to write off old cars as vague floaty crap since all the ones left are worn out. But when those are right.. they drive very well. I was impressed.


And here is a high HP RCSB 18 F150.
I assume this Lightning package was just a dealer special?









2018 ford f-150 Lighting - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


For sale a 2018 ford f-150 lighting with only 2220 miles this truck was upgraded to the LIGHTING PACKAGE by Montrose Ford a Roush Shelby dealership all the work was done there at dealership it has a...



tricities.craigslist.org


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Awwwww yeah, 5-speed turbo Caravan!






登录 Facebook


登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




www.facebook.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> Awwwww yeah, 5-speed OG rusted hood turbo Caravan!


Fixed.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bnkrpt311 said:


> With all the Frontier love and the Hardbody concept that Nissan showed off, this thing looks pretty dang rad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That car has been for sale for years


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> ^ I drove one of those in the mid 90s (but a 3 on the tree 390 coupe). It was a bit rough looking but the guy had it 100% mechanically. Drove very well on the road. Obviously not a sporty car, but it's easy to write off old cars as vague floaty crap since all the ones left are worn out. But when those are right.. they drive very well. I was impressed.
> 
> 
> And here is a high HP RCSB 18 F150.
> ...


Yes, dealer add-on. They take a base model f150, and add everything to it then mark it up. The price on this particular example is absolutely crackpipe though.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

r_fostoria said:


> Awwwww yeah, 5-speed turbo Caravan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's @TurboMinivan ?


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

r_fostoria said:


> Awwwww yeah, 5-speed turbo Caravan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that is a pile of ****. $4000 is a bit of an insane asking price. That thing looks worse than some stuff you see in the scrapyard. Inside and out that thing is just gross. The carpet alone makes me want to throw up


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

elite.mafia said:


> man that is a pile of ****. $4000 is a bit of an insane asking price. That thing looks worse than some stuff you see in the scrapyard. Inside and out that thing is just gross. The carpet alone makes me want to throw up
> 
> View attachment 169603


Looks like the floor served as a spitoon for some time.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

dviking mk2 said:


> Looks like the floor served as spitoon for some time.


Or it was used as a family hauler for 20 years.
kids can be nasty.
We had the 1988 version of that van- short van blue with the 3.0 V6.
It was one of my favorite vehicles tbh.
Dad gave it tome after they got the 96 T&C in 01.
Roomy, great visibility, quick and nimble but comfy on the road.. not bad on gas.
Friend traded me for it (a rough v8 CJ and his 94 VL Cavalier coupe') because at 200k miles in 2001 it still looked and ran great a/c and cruise still worked.
I did add some seal restorer to stop the smoking while idling once hot due to the valve seals. But that stopped it.
Never understood why people sh*t on that Mitsubishi V6.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Sweet if not a little bit overpriced 1990 celica with only 32,237 miles. Look at that red interior! autotragic though 
whole car appears to be in very good condition.





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

elite.mafia said:


> Sweet if not a little bit overpriced 1990 celica with only 32,237 miles. Look at that red interior! autotragic though
> whole car appears to be in very good condition.
> 
> 
> ...


Automatic....so sad.

And the price is a little nuts. I know things are crazy now but that just seems a bit much.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Celica values are slightly up but the hottest one are the low mileage convertibles. GTS is a nice package and that red leather is crazy rare but I can only imagine few people really want that combo. It will be fun to watch on BAT if that is where it ends up.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

simple said:


> Celica values are slightly up but the hottest one are the low mileage convertibles. GTS is a nice package and that red leather is crazy rare but I can only imagine few people really want that combo. It will be fun to watch on BAT if that is where it ends up.


I owned a Celica GTS with both a regular and a convertible top. I don't know why but the convertible topped version was substantially less fun to drive than the hard top. Its not that much heavier but it just felt lifeless in comparison. And the automatic should be an absolute deal breaker. It was the definition of autotragic.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/288213366721788/



1989 mr2 turbo for $500
















Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd take it, don't have facebook or know where on earth it is...would be fun to have some 4AGE derived fun again.
I'm guessing it's a scam, but who knows.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

JMURiz said:


> I'd take it, don't have facebook or know where on earth it is...would be fun to have some 4AGE derived fun again.
> I'm guessing it's a scam, but who knows.


Looks legit to me, it's in the next town over from me. If I didn't have too many projects, it looks like a good one. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BryanH said:


> Automatic....so sad.
> 
> And the price is a little nuts. I know things are crazy now but that just seems a bit much.


Autotragic usually means it's been beat on less, and in this case it shows.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

simple said:


> Celica values are slightly up but the hottest one are the low mileage convertibles. GTS is a nice package and that red leather is crazy rare but I can only imagine few people really want that combo. It will be fun to watch on BAT if that is where it ends up.


70s & 80s red interiors were just retina searing. Yes, I owned a couple.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Friend had a couple of Celica GTs in the 1980s. Neat cars. They weren't the GT-S.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Definitely a project, but it doesn't look too bad.





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

800 mile 1999 Miata Anniverseray edition,
not sure why the pictures are seemingly pictures of pictures on screens? comes with hardtop and some neat rare accessories. Asking $29,000 lol



































1999 Mazda Miata Anniversary Edition - New - cars & trucks - by...


Essentially New 1999 Miata with 800 miles only. Mint condition Car has been owned by several collectors who stored in climate controlled garages Never dealer prepped, so much of the original...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

This seems pretty solid, and fairly priced.... 1993 Acura Vigor with a MANUEL and 109,000 miles for $4500. Appears to have some truhart coilovers and some other light mods?




__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





I know nothing about these. It came with a inline FIVE cylinder???
apparently these have a longitudinal mounted engine, but it's front wheel drive with a limited slip differential. interesting...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Friend had a couple of Celica GTs in the 1980s. Neat cars. They weren't the GT-S.


I had an 84 Celica GTS.
Best built easiest to work on car I ever owned by far.
The rear drive Celicas basically had the truck drivetrain.
If I did it again probably would want a Celica Supra as the I-6 had way more power and got good gas mileage.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

elite.mafia said:


> This seems pretty solid, and fairly priced.... 1993 Acura Vigor with a MANUEL and 109,000 miles for $4500. Appears to have some truhart coilovers and some other light mods?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk tons about them, but I know they’re supposed to be reliable, and the 5 cylinder is a rare Honda engine that wasn’t used much in other cars. The legend got the same engine. Pretty rare car too, I don’t think I’ve ever seen one. Interesting with the FWD/longitudinal layout


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

NickW3 said:


> Idk tons about them, but I know they’re supposed to be reliable, and the 5 cylinder is a rare Honda engine that wasn’t used much in other cars. The legend got the same engine. Pretty rare car too, I don’t think I’ve ever seen one. Interesting with the FWD/longitudinal layout


The 2nd gen Legend had a 3.2L V-6, never had the 5 cylinder from the Vigor.

The Vigor and the JDM Accord Inspire share the longitudinal FWD layout and are unrelated to the Accord (despite the name).

They were okay, but they were a bit nose heavy and lacked punch, being only 160hp (IIRC). Maxima had 190 hp in comparable years, and the Legend was 200 hp.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NickW3 said:


> Idk tons about them, but I know they’re supposed to be reliable, and the 5 cylinder is a rare Honda engine that wasn’t used much in other cars. The legend got the same engine. Pretty rare car too, I don’t think I’ve ever seen one. Interesting with the FWD/longitudinal layout


I don't think they sold that engine in anything else in North America.
Cool engine.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

t44tq said:


> The 2nd gen Legend had a 3.2L V-6, never had the 5 cylinder from the Vigor.
> 
> The Vigor and the JDM Accord Inspire share the longitudinal FWD layout and are unrelated to the Accord (despite the name).
> 
> They were okay, but they were a bit nose heavy and lacked punch, being only 160hp (IIRC). Maxima had 190 hp in comparable years, and the Legend was 200 hp.


Good to know! The JDM legend never had the 5 cylinder? I didn’t know it was basically Vigor exclusive. Pretty cool


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

t44tq said:


> They were okay, but they were a bit nose heavy and lacked punch, being only 160hp (IIRC). Maxima had 190 hp in comparable years, and the Legend was 200 hp.


HP 176 hp @ 6,300 rpm

TORQUE 170 lb-ft @ 3,900 rpm

Performance was similar to the 190 HP Maxima even if the Maxima had a higher peak HP rating.
But the Maxima was nowhere near as luxurious inside.
The manual Vigor was a really good car that suffered from being the easily forgotten middle child.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> HP 176 hp @ 6,300 rpm
> 
> TORQUE 170 lb-ft @ 3,900 rpm
> 
> ...


The Vigor was slower and had terrible legroom in the front due to the longitudinal layout. I drove both of them when new, both manual transmission, and the Maxima was, to me, a better car due to packaging and speed. The Vigor has wood trim, while the Maxima does not. The Maxima SE with leather wasn't a bad interior, though.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

t44tq said:


> The Vigor was slower and had terrible legroom in the front due to the longitudinal layout. I drove both of them when new, both manual transmission, and the Maxima was, to me, a better car due to packaging and speed. The Vigor has wood trim, while the Maxima does not. The Maxima SE with leather wasn't a bad interior, though.


Probably just a personal bias problem.
I always found Nissan interiors from the 90s to early 00s to feel cheap.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Here's a perfect RADwood candidate. 1995 Town Car, 20K miles, $12,500.








1995 LINCOLN TOWNCAR 20,000 ORIGINAL MILES - cars & trucks - by...


HERE IS A 1-OWNER LINCOLN TOWNCAR WITH JUST 20,000 ORIGINAL MILES,GARAGE KEPT,EXCELLENT CONDITION, FOR MORE INFO, CALL 216-NINE NINE ZERO-FOUR FOUR EIGHT TWO



cleveland.craigslist.org













1995 TEAL Escort wagon








1995 Ford Escort LX Wagon 4D 4 D 4-D - cars & trucks - by dealer -...


1995 Ford Escort LX Wagon 4D 4 D 4-D 63,224 mi. - Automatic - 4D Wagon - 4 Cyl - FWD: Front Wheel Drive - VIN# 1FASP15J8SW182242 - STK# N2989 NFI Empire Call or Text https://www.nfiempire.com...



cleveland.craigslist.org













Chrysler Sebring 'vert, 26,500 miles, creaks and groans included








1998(26,500 miles) Chrysler Sebring JX convertible - cars & trucks -...


Beautiful car with 26,500 original miles (see car fax pic). Just bought a few weeks ago for my wife. She never test drove, I did, and it is too hard for her with her bad knee. She loves it, but just...



cleveland.craigslist.org













2001 Audi A6 2.7T _manual_ sedan, 77K miles - this is tempting








RARE ONE OWNER 2001 Audi A6 2.7t 6MT Quattro 77K!!! - cars & trucks...


Rare 2001 Audi A6 Quattro 2.7L TWIN TURBO (same as the b5 s4) Bone Stock! 6spd manual transmisson Only 77,000 miles 1-Owner All Wheel Drive Zero Rust, Maryland Vehicle all its life Fully Loaded Runs...



cleveland.craigslist.org













MR2, 40K miles, $14K. Automatic. 








2002 *Toyota* *MR2* *Spyder* *Base* - cars & trucks - by dealer -...


2002 Toyota_ MR2 Spyder_ Base Offered by: PEAK AUTO SALES - $14,880.00 VIN: JTDFR320220053025 Year: 2002 Make: Toyota_ Model: MR2 Spyder_ Trim: Base Stock #: L1622 Condition: Pre-Owned Mileage:...



cleveland.craigslist.org













Corvair Greenbrier - everyone has a Microbus, be different. 








1961 *Chevrolet* *Corvair* *Greenbrier* - cars & trucks - by dealer...


1961 Chevrolet_ Corvair_ Greenbrier Offered by: PEAK AUTO SALES - $8,995.00 VIN: 1R126S128909 Year: 1961 Make: Chevrolet_ Model: Corvair_ Trim: Greenbrier Stock #: L1628 Condition: Pre-Owned...



cleveland.craigslist.org













Mazda RX3 - $16,500









'71 Mazda 1800 sedan - never even heard of these before








1971 mazda 1800 mazda rx7 mazda rx2 mazda r100 mazda rx3 starlet...


For sale is a Original mazda 1800 Sedan *this post is for 1 car a mazda 1800 Very rare not many made and brought to USA. Collector car early mazda Bought off estate of Original Owner Plastic still...



cleveland.craigslist.org


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Didn’t know this existed, could be a neat project for the right person.









Rare Electric Van - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1994 Chrysler TEVan.This is one of 60 that were produced . 579 original miles. Currently no batteries. Had it running for couple of years around my shop. The controller/battery charger malfunction...



madison.craigslist.org





This makes me sad









BMW E36 M3 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1995 BMW M3 Daytona Violet. 1 of 70 offered in this color. Car has extensive rust. Runs and drives but will also need mechanical work, I do not know the extent. You are welcome to come to do a...



chicago.craigslist.org





I very rarely see these around anymore, always liked them









1994 Acura Legend L Sedan - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Nice running 1994 Acura Legend L Sedan with approximately 91,700 miles. Tires are good, interior like new, exterior paint has blemished due to age of car (see photos). Small rust spot on each real...



chicago.craigslist.org





another rad comfy cruiser









1992 SC400 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Ultra reliable, very attractive SC400 for sale. Less than 180,000 on the clock with very little modification. Since emissions are no longer needed for this car, the cats have been gutted and the...



chicago.craigslist.org





nothing says ‘murica like a cheap Humvee project









89 humvee - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Military humvee-6.2 diesel, has electrical issues. Currently does not run. It does have 2 flat tires. It has a Tennessee title. Going through a divorce. Forcing me to sell



nmi.craigslist.org





this seems rather cheap for a unicorn









86 2+2 aero coupe - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle automotive...


very rare and collectable . only about 1200 built . Dash signed by Richard Petty in 1992 at indianapolis motor speedway pontiac show. 305 4bbl auto factory 373 posi. air, cruise, tilt, windows...



eauclaire.craigslist.org


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Stradguy93 said:


> I had an 85 Z28 for years, it got old eventually. A tasteful louder than stock exhaust helps.


My BIL had one. It was great for straight line foot to the floor antics and hooning, but if I wasn't hearing impaired I would never own one. A highway drive it for extended trip would definitely get old quick. Those squeaked and flexed like a poorly serviced horse buggies. All of them.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Probably just a personal bias problem.
> I always found Nissan interiors from the 90s to early 00s to feel cheap.


7.9 0-60 vs 6.7 0-60, big difference in performance. That's objectively faster.

Your interior preference is subjective, it's neither right or wrong. I'm surprised you'd think that the 3rd gen Maxima felt cheap, considering that it was one of the "Project 901" models that Nissan came up with in the late '80s/early '90s and most of the cars from that era were quite nice compared to their peers- 300ZX, 240SX, Maxima, Sentra.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Feels like a car someone on here would buy so posting








1984 Audi Coupe GT Coupe - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


Kovacs Motors Ask for: Esteban Flores ☎ 18380 Sonoma Hwy Sonoma, CA 95476 Enter this link to see more images plus all other inventory we have available: http://lyv.cc/62KZV 1984 Audi Coupe GT Coupe...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Jeeze… that E36. Ouch.

WTF happened to that thing??


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

$1500 miata, no title
1997 mazda miata - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
















cheap ish 2002 if you're good with a welder
vintage 1972 bmw 2002 ,2 door coupe,manual m10 engine - cars &...

















$3400 944 with a couple upgrades
944 Porsche - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Woah, this thing is pretty cool.

DKW/AUTO UNION MICRO BUS -WINDOW VAN 1957 (RARE) - cars & trucks -... (craigslist.org)


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

r_fostoria said:


> Woah, this thing is pretty cool.
> 
> DKW/AUTO UNION MICRO BUS -WINDOW VAN 1957 (RARE) - cars & trucks -... (craigslist.org)


Sweet bus! 32k though?! Yikes. Maybe a business will redo it with their logos all over it.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

todras said:


> Sweet bus! 32k though?! Yikes. Maybe a business will redo it with their logos all over it.


Thought it was cool until I saw the price tag, maybe it is a more desirable and rare car than I am aware of.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Stradguy93 said:


> Thought it was cool until I saw the price tag, maybe it is a more desirable and rare car than I am aware of.


Cool usually means cheap.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

Maybe so, to me it seems like if you're creeping into that price range for a van with it's engine in a box, you could grab an equally as cool VW that runs and drives. But then again, nobody would ask you "what is that" while pumping gas.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow. 💚 Not every day you see something like this on Craigslist; I'm in love. 

1939 LaSalle Series 50 Convertible : Craigslist

$49,000



> For Sale:
> 1939 LaSalle series 50 Convertible.
> One of only 1020 made.
> Very nice rust free car.
> ...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That '71 Mazda, waw. And a whole bunch more in the background!


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

He probably moved on but someone on here was looking for a 5spd accord wagon
1992 Honda Accord Wagon Rare 5 speed - cars & trucks - by owner -...









do you like Malibus and superman, well then.. ngl, it's pretty nice save for graphics
chevy malibu - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















not sure how much effort to swap to three pedals but 60k miata for $3K
MAZDA MIATA MX-3 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









don't see this gen Prelude too often or not clapped out to crap
1996 Honda Prelude Si southern car no rust - cars & trucks - by...


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

I'll grant that this probably the cleanest example in the known universe but *$65k* for a 20-year-old Silverado??









2003 Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD 6.6L V8 DURAMAX DIESEL 4X4 - cars &...


2003 Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD 6.6L V8 DURAMAX DIESEL 4X4 - $64,500 Year: 2003 Make:Chevrolet Model:Silverado 2500HD Trim:6.6L V8 DURAMAX DIESEL 4X4 Mileage:9,978 Stock #:03chevyduramax...



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## monkypops (May 9, 2006)

VarianceVQ said:


> I'll grant that this probably the cleanest example in the known universe but *$65k* for a 20-year-old Silverado??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone is just trying to cash in on the crazy truck market!

I've been looking for trucks to haul my camper for the past 6 months and that price is just silly!! 

Sent from my motorola edge plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

You could probably get a brand new one with the same specs for the same price.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

One of you VW nuts should buy this.









1980 Volkswagen Rabbit diesel - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Read ad before contacting... 1980 VW Rabbit, 1.5 diesel, 5 speed, 220k. Excellent condition, one owner, garaged. The car starts/runs/drives, I bought it not running and put a new injection pump on...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Seabird said:


> You could probably get a brand new one with the same specs for the same price.


Price is insane, but it is a lovely truck and the right year(s) for what I consider the pinnacle of diesel performance/reliability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> One of you VW nuts should buy this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My parents owned a 1982 two door diesel. My first automotive memory is sitting the passenger seat and watching/feeling the entire interior shake and rattle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> One of you VW nuts should buy this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad...


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

electric Rabbit, I kinda dig the overall look of it; conversion was done in the early 80's.. not like today's electric cars taking 28 seconds to go 0-60
1981 Electric VW - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
















pretty decent tdi jetta for 3500$, missing a lot of the interior
1985 Vw Jetta Turbo Diesel Sedan 5 Speed Manual - cars & trucks - by...









a very local to me x19, interesting period body kit on it
1979 Fiat X19 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









nice turbo probe even if it doesn't have three pedals
1992 FORD PROBE GT 2 DOOR TURBO - cars & trucks - by dealer -...









corolla liftback, neat interior and I like the four spokes on it
1978 TOYOTA COROLLA SR5 LIFTBACK 5SPD - cars & trucks - by owner -...









47k for this? woof, maybe there's something I'm missing, 14k gold interior maybe
1974 STUTZ Blackhawk - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...

















save yourself 37.5k and get this camino instead and turn just as many heads
Classic historic 70 K miles Chevrolet El Camino 1975 Elcamino - cars...


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/288213366721788/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw this car in person. It's legit. The reason it's $500 is because the engine and transmission appear to be missing, and it's got some rust. Probably a great parts car for some rare parts, but likely not a fixer upper.





































Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> I just saw this car in person. It's legit. The reason it's $500 is because the engine and transmission appear to be missing, and it's got some rust. Probably a great parts car for some rare parts, but likely not a fixer upper.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


that's sad to see.... yeah I don't think that is really saveable, looks like the quarter has a pretty large chunk missing. and the entire interior is disgusting, hard to tell if there is mold in there or if that's just dust/sand


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Vash350z said:


> My parents owned a 1982 two door diesel. My first automotive memory is sitting the passenger seat and watching/feeling the entire interior shake and rattle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Was that from the diesel engine?
I don't remember those gasser Rabbits being loud/rattle-prone for the time.


This car is in remarkably good shape.
Way better shape than it has any right to be in. Lol.
Wonder if it's all stock under the hood too.









1982 Mercury Z-7 Zephyr - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1982 Mercury Z-7 Zephyr - 3.3 liter 200 CID in-line 6 cyl. engine - Air conditioning - Power brakes and steering - Two door In all original, super shape but does need a head liner.



greenville.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Ford Carryall









1976 Ford B-100 Carryall - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1976 Ford B-100 Carryall from Mexico. 302/4-speed. Runs great. Tires are worn but it has its original wheels. Interior is in great shape. Too many projects this one has to go. Titled and registered...



prescott.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I wonder why those were just made for Mexico.
Rancher employee hauling vehicles where you needed truck toughness and ground clearance but no 4x4?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I had a 1984 station wagon some 30 years ago.









1988 DODGE ARIES SW. W/ONLY 118K ORIG MILES. SMOGD. CLN TITLE. -...


SELLING A 1988 DODGE ARIES 4DR STATION WAGON. IT ONLY HAS 118K ORIGINAL MILES. IT IS A AUTOMATIC. IT RECENTLY PASSED SMOG. IT IS A CLEAN TITLE. HAS A CLEAN CARFAX REPORT. THE BODY IS IN DECENT...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I love how the LE - Luxury Edition - still had crank windows.
This was the only trim offered for 88 btw (Chrysler was doing that "America" line with the Horizon- similar one spec value options even though old at the time).
These 86-88 K-cars with the fuel injected 2.2 were better than the earlier carb'd versions- which seemed to need constant tuning.
That split bench seat looks infinitely more comfortable than the hard thin straight bench in my dad's 85.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> I love how the *LE - Luxury Edition*


Oh, so that's what LE means. I was under the impression it meant *LE - Lee's Econobox*


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I keep threatening my wife that I'm gonna buy a car in San Diego and drive it home after our upcoming trip there. 

I kinda dig this.









2000 BMW 528 wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Located near Escondido CA. Use email to contact. Car has 317314 miles. Most of engine/drivetrain/heater/ac parts were replaced and everything works. Car is reliable and passes emission. I will...



sandiego.craigslist.org


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Pair of early '40s V12 Continentals. Hard to choose between having a top or not; the droptops definitely have a more causal vibe though, so I like those a lot. 

1940 Lincoln Continental Convertible : Craigslist

$40,000



> Car looks to be all original with v-12 engine, car was running and driven less than 2 years ago. I don't know much about these type cars but will be taking it to Montana if not sold by mid May. The estate that I bought it out of stated the man that owned it had spent over $40,000 on it in the last 10 years. Please make an offer after you look at it and I will get you any inf. I have about the car





















1941 Lincoln Continental Coupe : Craigslist

$46,000



> Beautiful Restored 1941 Lincoln V12 engine
> must see


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

monkypops said:


> Someone is just trying to cash in on the crazy truck market!
> 
> I've been looking for trucks to haul my camper for the past 6 months and that price is just silly!!
> 
> Sent from my motorola edge plus using Tapatalk


From what i hear those are the pinnacle of GM diesel truck reliability , new ones with their complex emissions = limp mode for minor faults = 10-15k repair bills out of warranty


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Nissan Pulsar XE 1988 Collector - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


A unique automobile designed by Nissan in the 80's. Now a collector's car. Used only occasionally. Probably the only one left in the U.S. and Canada. It's in excellent condition and freshly painted....



seattle.craigslist.org





#radworthy


----------



## RuhRohh (Aug 23, 2010)

My dear god









1992 Honda Accord Wagon. Rare 5 speed low miles - cars & trucks - by...


140 k Runs good Rare 5 speed manual All power New tires New brakes New timing belt New water pump New exhaust Ac Roof racks Stereo cassette Has some slight paint fade on roof but good cond. hard to...



newlondon.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

RuhRohh said:


> My dear god
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ice4life aren't you still hunting for one of these?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

lol


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

88c900t said:


> lol
> View attachment 175571


A couple of good laughs in there, best one is on the Saturn "This vehicle has no significant damage or problems"
I would hate to see a service history on either vehicle, not they could actually have anything remotely complete or accurate.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

From the other thread:









2019 Custom VW Beetle 1.9 Turbo Diesel - cars & trucks - by owner -...


This is a Custom VW Beetle that was built in 2019. They took the chassis of a 2003 VW Beetle TDI and made our own version of the Sling Shot. Since 2019, we've only put approximately 10,000 miles on...



columbia.craigslist.org


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Chris_V said:


> From the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who has time to do this kinda thing? And for what? Lmfao


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Is this that car that will chirp third?





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

2004 VW Passat wagon TDI 6 speed 4 motion! Silver on black interior (no photos? ) https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1160897511400477/






























Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

Chris_V said:


> From the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First the Ford front end was the odd thing, then the tubular rear end, then the stack, and finally the steering wheel and shifter combo. The WTF just keeps coming the more you look at it. 😬


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Made me think of the guy ejected from his tube frame thing in VA a few years ago.

Stop Attempting Tube Frame Cart Things, Because You’ll Die. – Driftburger

He aptly called it Death Cart. Yup.

Man Who Built 'Death Kart' Exocar Killed after Head-On Accident (thedrive.com)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1967 Ford Galaxy LTD

Car looks somewhat nice, but could be a rust bucket underneath for all we know.









1967 Ford Galaxie LTD Fastback 390 V8 - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Original 390 "Z" Code 4-barrel carburetor and 3-speed automatic transmission. For the age, the original top is untouched and utterly gorgeous. More on the outside: the exterior Wimbledon White paint...



losangeles.craigslist.org





Pictures suck. Another idiot who thinks he's very creative because he takes pictures of door handles. Can't even control the DOF. Dude has only one setting, shallow DOF.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool car. My uncle had a pair of 66 Galaxies. He had a 4 door with a 6 cylinder that he drove daily for 15 years. I think he finally sold it for a late 70's LTD in 2003.

The other one was a burgundy 2 door with black interior and a V8. That was his summer car. I think that went away shortly after the 4 door.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1967 Ford Galaxy LTD
> 
> Car looks somewhat nice, but could be a rust bucket underneath for all we know.
> 
> ...


Doubt it's a rustbucket, at least not in midwest/east coast terms.  Surface scale is going to really be all that a car from there has, or MAYBE a couple small holes in the trunk or floor from water pooling up. Being from the PNW, we'd call a car "rusty" that would have been considered flawless, clean new sheet metal here on the east coast... lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris_V said:


> Doubt it's a rustbucket, at least not in midwest/east coast terms.  Surface scale is going to really be all that a car from there has, or MAYBE a couple small holes in the trunk or floor from water pooling up. Being from the PNW, we'd call a car "rusty" that would have been considered flawless, clean new sheet metal here on the east coast... lol


Hey, what's up? Haven't seen you here in a while!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ebay, not CL
1971 Chevy Nova

Looks like a rustbucket. Could be a nice restomod.









1971 Chevrolet Nova | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1971 Chevrolet Nova at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

BlueBunnyRabbit said:


> 2004 VW Passat wagon TDI 6 speed 4 motion! Silver on black interior (no photos? ) https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1160897511400477/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find ! Not at that price though. At 5k that would be on my radar.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

Chris_V said:


> From the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the steering wheel made out of leg bones?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1980 VW Rabbit. Early Westmoreland VW. It's blue, very blue.









1980 Volkswagen Rabbit diesel - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Read ad before contacting... 1980 VW Rabbit, 1.5 diesel, 5 speed, 220k. Excellent condition, one owner, garaged. The car starts/runs/drives, I bought it not running and put a new injection pump on...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice Rabbit, too bad about the 1.5


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Iroczgirl said:


> Nice Rabbit, too bad about the 1.5


It is nice. It is cool that it's got the original motor and all but I'd find it hard not to 16v or 1.8T swap it. It looks like it'd make a great little sleeper.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Post has already been deleted. What were they asking for the rabbit?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> Post has already been deleted. What were they asking for the rabbit?


$6k


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1980 VW Rabbit. Early Westmoreland VW. It's blue, very blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stromaluski said:


> Post has already been deleted. What were they asking for the rabbit?





LT1M21Stingray said:


> $6k


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 177645


I saw that and immediately thought of this thread, haha.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

I swear there is _always another one_ when it comes to these Hondas, yet they continue to sell for ridiculous prices, little over 2 hours left and already at $31,000 for this 2000 Civic Si with 36k miles:

always surprises me just how many of these are left in low mileage, near mint condition. Seems like there is always one up for sale on BAT.... especially considering how easy these were to steal and how many did in fact get stolen....



















36k-Mile 2000 Honda Civic Si


Bid for the chance to own a 36k-Mile 2000 Honda Civic Si at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #70,942.




bringatrailer.com





edit: crap I put this in the wrong thread.......


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

elite.mafia said:


> I swear there is _always another one_ when it comes to these Hondas, yet they continue to sell for ridiculous prices, little over 2 hours left and already at $31,000 for this 2000 Civic Si with 36k miles:
> 
> always surprises me just how many of these are left in low mileage, near mint condition. Seems like there is always one up for sale on BAT.... especially considering how easy these were to steal and how many did in fact get stolen....
> 
> ...


It's also a bit funny that these were snapped up cuz they were easy to customize and easy to throw JDM bits at. However, buying a bone stock one now is destined to NOT get customized at all. I think it's fair to say that they were desirable to enthusiasts back then more so because of their ease to modify versus the car itself so it's just kinda funny to see stock become so desirable when stock never was before.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1977 Pinto Wagon.

You don't see those much anymore!





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သို့မဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါ်တွင် ပို့စ်များ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံများနှင့် အခြားအရာများစွာတို့ကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Totally seventies!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Facebook လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူများနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီး မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို့ လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

I feel like this would be a good flip candidate, just gotta undonk/unpimp ze auto, 5k.. then again given the owner's current effort it may be too trashed at this point
1995 Chevy ss Impala - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









300$ beater, the subs are probably worth the asking price, could be fun with a little effort
Festiva - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









another cheap potentially fun project, 323 hatch
1993 Mazda 323 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









cool survivor loyale with awd and 5spd
1990 Subaru Loyale fwd/4wd 5spd wagon - vintage daily driver - cars...









$4500 g60 corrado
1990 VW Corrado G60 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

elite.mafia said:


> I swear there is _always another one_ when it comes to these Hondas, yet they continue to sell for ridiculous prices, little over 2 hours left and already at $31,000 for this 2000 Civic Si with 36k miles:
> 
> always surprises me just how many of these are left in low mileage, near mint condition. Seems like there is always one up for sale on BAT.... especially considering how easy these were to steal and how many did in fact get stolen....
> 
> ...


Not super low mileage but if you're wanting one here you go.








1999 Honda Civic Si - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


One of the CLEANEST 99 Honda Civic Si you will EVER find with only 161000 miles. Almost everything is stock. Clean Title. RUNS AMAZING. EVERYTHING works Ac, heater, sunroof, windows. Pink slip in...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

couple of clean (for years) white audi, both are auto though;
first is an 85 audi 4000s
1985 audi 4000s - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









second is a nice 1990 90 CS with a bunch of maintenance for $1450
Audi 90 CS 1994 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Those Audi's and the old Subaru are super cool.

The Impala, are those desirable at all outside of the SS? I mean, I've always been a fan but I feel like there's no deal to be had with the one above.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

bnkrpt311 said:


> The Impala, are those desirable at all outside of the SS? I mean, I've always been a fan but I feel like there's no deal to be had with the one above.


That one is an SS.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

r_fostoria said:


> That one is an SS.


Wow I breezed right over that. I take back what I said then.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a Radwood ready, 67k mile LeBaron convertible for $3200.





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သို့မဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါ်တွင် ပို့စ်များ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံများနှင့် အခြားအရာများစွာတို့ကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

bnkrpt311 said:


> The Impala, are those desirable at all outside of the SS? I mean, I've always been a fan but I feel like there's no deal to be had with the one above.





r_fostoria said:


> That one is an SS.


In the bubble era, all the SS's were Impalas and all Impalas were SS's. The non-SS cars were Caprices. 

Caprices are still big body, V8 powered RWD sedans. They don't have Corvette engines though.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

2 doors said:


> In the bubble era, all the SS's were Impalas and all Impalas were SS's. The non-SS cars were Caprices.
> 
> Caprices are still big body, V8 powered RWD sedans. They don't have Corvette engines though.


Man I really failed. I know all of that. *facepalm


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Was that from the diesel engine?
> I don't remember those gasser Rabbits being loud/rattle-prone for the time.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed your reply, yes the NVH from that power train was robust! Their other car at the time was a 1972 Super Beetle which they both considered much quieter, to give some perspective.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

joedubbs said:


> another cheap potentially fun project, 323 hatch
> 1993 Mazda 323 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


I had a 1990 like that but it was an SE with color matched bumpers (from 2000-2005).
Bought cheap used with just 55k miles and mint other than the paint turning to powder 9and one fender dent that popped out)- typical single stage white paint that nobody ever waxes.
I put some H&R sport springs on it and added some cheap Sears 14" alloys and Firestone Firehawks.
It really was a hoot to drive the snot out of- only real complaint was it was loud on the highway.
My 90 B2600i was far quieter- for comparison.
I wouldn't mind having one again.. but then looking at that car i realize... good luck finding one in really good condition inside and out.
Mazdas then were quite reliable and fairly durable, but they tended to be discounted specials which appealed to buyers that don't typically baby their cars.
I got lucky and found a low mile 1 owner right after it was traded in on a new Maxima- and it was still cheap because of what it was then.
*being honest here.
I actually bought the foam and other materials to try and make a 911 Turbo style whale tail spoiler for mine.
I was really || close to being a Doing It Wrong finalist. Lol.
That's why I completely understand people wanting that car that's special to them to look special to others.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not Craigslist. Too weird not to share though.









2006 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon West Burlington IA 42759095


Looking for a 2006 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon located in West Burlington IA? Ask Brad Deery Honda about vehicle number 42759095.




www.braddeeryhonda.com


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Let's take one of the best offroading but most uncomfortable vehicles in production, and... Make it totally unsuitable for offroading and even more uncomfortable as a limo. Wut?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Seabird said:


> Let's take one of the best offroading but most uncomfortable vehicles in production, and... Make it totally unsuitable for offroading and even more uncomfortable as a limo. Wut?


There is a reason this is for sale and not being used.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Seabird said:


> Let's take one of the best offroading but most uncomfortable vehicles in production, and... Make it totally unsuitable for offroading and even more uncomfortable as a limo. Wut?


Needs more doors.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

When I see the factory Jeep pickup it doesn't look much different than that yellow turd.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This is a cool little all wheel drive nugget!
I won't even kid myself about fitting inside this though. 





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

That Suzuki is super cool. Me gusta.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's something you never see.









1969 Ford Ranchero | eBay


YOU ARE LOOKING AT A 1969 FORD RANCHERO 500. CLEAR GA TITLE IN HAND. YARD DRIVEN AS OF RIGHT NOW.



www.ebay.com


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

cheap cabriolet for summer w/5spd 2.0, 2100$
1998 volkswagen cabrio - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









really nice cabby for triple the price 
Classic 1990 Vw Cabriolet Base/Mk1 - cars & trucks - by owner -...

















cool Kei car I'm not too familiar with, Honda Today
1991 Honda Today RHD JDM - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

























pretty decent mk2 vr6 swapped four door jetta, mentions some issues in ad, 4500$
1992 VW Jetta for sale - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









not a jeep limo (which I've never seen) but a Jag one (also never seen before) looks like a diplomat's car
1996 Jaguar Daimler Limousine 6-Door Limousine - cars & trucks - by...

















tempting but also probably a terrible decision, $500 first gen rx7
1982 Mazda RX-7 GLE 5-speed - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I thought 6 door cars like that Daimler are called “formals”, not limousines.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ I may be wrong, but that RX-7 GSL seems like a steal even in non-running condition, assuming it isn't rusted out...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Where's the link to that VR6 swapped Jetta?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

The Alto Works is a bit pricey, given what you'll pay to import one. The Today, on the other hand, almost seems reasonable. That Daimler looks like a funeral car.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> Where's the link to that VR6 swapped Jetta?


oops, added link


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

"Body has some rust but in great shape for a north east mark 2." 

So it's basically garbage in the rest of the country? 🤣



joedubbs said:


> pretty decent mk2 vr6 swapped four door jetta, mentions some issues in ad, 4500$
> 1992 VW Jetta for sale - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

a 12 second Neon coupe with a 5 speed manuel for 5 grand, what's not to like?




__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Really nice full size Pontiac on ebay. I like those. They're huge and irrelevent, but fun to cruise with. Big block with a manual transmission.









1966 Pontiac Ventura 421 | eBay


421 Tri-Power. Runs/ Drives Great.



www.ebay.com


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

kind of a rare bird, Celica alltrac turbo 5spd manual, west coast car 
1988 TOYOTA CELICA ALLTRAC TURBO - cars & trucks - by owner -...

















for the Saab lover, six different 900's, asking $1200 a piece, stored indoors for a decade
Saab Lovers - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









don't often see these with a manual, 92 SC300
1992 Lexus SC300 5SPEED MANUAL (Low miles/clean title) - cars &...


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

joedubbs said:


> kind of a rare bird, Celica alltrac turbo 5spd manual, west coast car
> 1988 TOYOTA CELICA ALLTRAC TURBO - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Damn I want that


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/728750105230904/



Low mile first gen Tacoma with the 3rz-fe engine.






























Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Atl-Atl said:


> Damn I want that


Not with this under the hood lol. They are known to have major heat issues under the hood which is why All that reflective material is in there.

All original, California history, and garaged actually makes the price pretty solid if just a little high. There are nearly none left in that shape. I spent 2 years to find a dashboard that wasn't cracked for mine.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

joedubbs said:


> kind of a rare bird, Celica alltrac turbo 5spd manual, west coast car
> 1988 TOYOTA CELICA ALLTRAC TURBO - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> 
> 
> ...


I’m currently looking for a cheaper, lower mileage, but still cool daily and i thought of these all-tracs. I looked around and there’s only a couple for sale and they’re all beaters. This is a nice car, but I can’t spend over 10k for that mileage. Damn do i want it though lol


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

What's with all the aluminium foil in the engine bay? They baking meat while driving?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Anybody want a pickup 22RE-Turbo swapped rear drive Celica?





__





Autotrader - page unavailable






www.autotrader.com





Gawd I miss that driver's seat (I had an 84 GTS notchback like this but silver/black then all black when I redid it).
By far the best driver's seat I ever sat in- so many excellent adjustments.
Wonder how this drives with the extra power.
The GTS is IRS fwiw.
These 80s turbo's really boosted the midrange but not top end.
Needs an intercooler.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> What's with all the aluminium foil in the engine bay? They baking meat while driving?


I could show you the receipts history of mine. The charge cooler is undersized, it doesn't get enough airflow, and the coolant pump doesn't run while sitting idle in traffic. Toyota redesigned the cooling system quickly after that model.

You guys are posting bangers today. Keep it up.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Celica, awesome!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

A beautiful 1964 Impala SS Big Block. I love it still has the original hub caps.









1964 Chevrolet Impala SS | eBay


1964 Chevrolet Impala SS with original numbers matching 409 V8. Car is almost all original except one repaint. Car is very straight and solid as you would expect a western car to be. Has the original spare tire in trunk.



www.ebay.com


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

NickW3 said:


> I’m currently looking for a cheaper, lower mileage, but still cool daily and i thought of these all-tracs. I looked around and there’s only a couple for sale and they’re all beaters. This is a nice car, but I can’t spend over 10k for that mileage. Damn do i want it though lol



Wait, you want to daily drive an extremely rare, 35 year old, holy grail Toyota?

Actually, I own just such a car . Seriously, there are probably 100-200 supercharged MR2s still on the road.




BRealistic said:


> Anybody want a pickup 22RE-Turbo swapped rear drive Celica?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm surprised someone went through the trouble to swap a Celica rather than simply buying a 2G Supra. I wish I knew how many turbo Pick-up/4runners were sold here, it can't be very many. They were only sold in high altitude areas like Colorado and I presume California.





This thing is really cool. I like the 61-63 Tempests. Unlike it's twins from Buick/Oldsmobile, the Tempest had a Torque-tube going to a Corvair transaxle mounted to Corvair swingarm suspension. This one's even a 4 speed. The engine was unique too-a large 3.1L four that was just half of Pontiac's 389 V8. V8 Tempests were either powerglides or 3 speeds as the 4 wasn't strong enough, but allegedely there were a few with the Buick 215c aluminum V8.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

88c900t said:


> Wait, you want to daily drive an extremely rare, 35 year old, holy grail Toyota?
> 
> Actually, I own just such a car . Seriously, there are probably 100-200 supercharged MR2s still on the road.
> 
> ...


I find that interesting. There's a local person selling a very poor condition mr2 supercharged. Sadly no whole engine, just some of the engine parts...
I work for a tow company and we recently towed a turbo 4 runner. It had rolled. It would have been a nice one before rolling. I could have bought it for a grand, but didn't have the time for it, so one of my coworkers bought it. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

88c900t said:


> Wait, you want to daily drive an extremely rare, 35 year old, holy grail Toyota?
> 
> Actually, I own just such a car . Seriously, there are probably 100-200 supercharged MR2s still on the road.
> 
> ...


Lmao yes I would like to daily something older. The supercharged AW11’s are sick, always wanted one of them. I have a wide range of cars I’d like to daily, but deciding on the right one and finding it as well is proving to be tough. I’m kind of leaning towards a Saab 9-3 sportcombi with a manual trans


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

88c900t said:


> Wow, I'm surprised someone went through the trouble to swap a Celica rather than simply buying a 2G Supra. I wish I knew how many turbo Pick-up/4runners were sold here, it can't be very many. They were only sold in high altitude areas like Colorado and I presume California.


Back around 94 I talked to a "retired" Toyota mechanic that did Toyota work from his home shop.
His yard was full of turbo Toyotas that the owners wanted him to swap to non-turbo (I guess the turbo was not considered good when it started having issues and may have been expensive to replace).
So they definitely sold them in other locations (this is east Tennessee).
IIRC- this was Toyota's answer for more power before the V6 was available in the trucks.
-
As far as why they used this Celica.
It's a GTS- so it has the flares, wide wheels, four wheel disc brakes, seats, and IRS like the Supra.
It's lighter.
They didn't need the Supra's longer nose since the turbo 22RE fits in the same space as the normal 22RE.
And maybe they like the notchback coupe styling with almost little 50's style fins on the trunk..
I do.
(or possibly they had this car for a long time and decided to completely redo it)


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

simple said:


> Not with this under the hood lol. They are known to have major heat issues under the hood which is why All that reflective material is in there.
> 
> All original, California history, and garaged actually makes the price pretty solid if just a little high. There are nearly none left in that shape. I spent 2 years to find a dashboard that wasn't cracked for mine.


Is that why all the celicas after this have ridiculous hood scoops? I find it funny my n/a car has a hood scoop with the ducting to just route air under the car, though I will say I've never heard of a 7th gen celica overheating so it must be doing something. All trac's are sweet, this one seems to be in great shape but the under hood pic is a little concerning with all the zipties and what appears to be tinfoil everywhere. I wonder if anyone makes an aftermarket hood with venting for a st165? surely by now there's common mods to tame the overheating issues, other than wrapping everything with tinfoil.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> Is that why all the celicas after this have ridiculous hood scoops?


Makes sense- they were getting 190 hp from a forced induction 2.0 four banger in the 80s.
The Turbo RX7s had the same issue with under hood heat causing issues... but they never added scoops because racecar?


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

pretty nice looking 95 turbo wagon 5spd for 2300$
https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/cto/d/ocean-grove-1999-saab-turbo-wagon/7475245183.html


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Makes sense- they were getting 190 hp from a forced induction 2.0 four banger in the 80s.
> The Turbo RX7s had the same issue with under hood heat causing issues... but they never added scoops because racecar?


Turbo FC RX-7s indeed had hood scoops


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

iamnotemo said:


> Turbo FC RX-7s indeed had hood scoops
> 
> View attachment 180329
> 
> View attachment 180330


Yes they did. I forgot. But those were just for the intake right? Or was that the intercooler?


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Yes they did. I forgot. But those were just for the intake right? Or was that the intercooler?


Also I don't know if modern Subarus still do it, but on older cars one part of the hood scoop ducting is actually a chimney that supplies air to cool the turbo and gives the heat somewhere to go

Intercooler


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Makes sense- they were getting 190 hp from a forced induction 2.0 four banger in the 80s.
> The Turbo RX7s had the same issue with under hood heat causing issues... but they never added scoops because racecar?


The FC RX7's had hood scoops on turbo models. FB and FD didn't though...


joedubbs said:


> pretty nice looking 95 turbo wagon 5spd for 2300$
> 1999 Saab 95 2.3 Turbo Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


ehhh looks pretty average condition. rotted dog legs on the rocker panels, scrapes and scratches in several places. Also it looks like either the struts are blown or it's lowered as it appears to be sagging in the rear. Still, not bad for $2300 in this market, provided it's not completely rotted out underneath.


----------



## tacticalbeaver (Apr 27, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

NickW3 said:


> Lmao yes I would like to daily something older. The supercharged AW11’s are sick, always wanted one of them. I have a wide range of cars I’d like to daily, but deciding on the right one and finding it as well is proving to be tough. I’m kind of leaning towards a Saab 9-3 sportcombi with a manual trans



Hah, I just posted a 9-3 Wagon a couple months ago. Was even a 2.8T V6 XWD.


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/703006034243204/



2014 Cadillac cts-v 6 speed manual. Nice looking car, price to match.
Did I say nice looking car?
















Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

88c900t said:


> Hah, I just posted a 9-3 Wagon a couple months ago. Was even a 2.8T V6 XWD.


Yeah I saw that, looked like a nice car, but it sold I think. You posted it just before I was looking for a new daily lol. I think I’d prefer the 2.0 for “reliability”, but the 2.8 is definitely more exciting and enticing. Basically a slightly more modern b5 s4 already with a single turbo so you can swap a big ol guy on it easily. A buddy of mine has one, makes around 450 wheel, but FWD unfortunately


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Nissan Skyline - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1989 Nissan skyline gts-4 Right hand drive 5 speed manual Awd and all wheel steering 4 piston brake calipers in front dual in the rear. Rb20det 2.0L straight 6 turbo, straight piped and a cold air...



madison.craigslist.org




















1992 Dodge stealth AWD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Twin turbo Red white interior 3.0, 5 speed Awd..am/FM cd everything good conditions for the year. Runs, and drives real nice, fast sporty car for collectors, serious inquiries only, well maintained....



milwaukee.craigslist.org




















1983 TVR TASMIN 200 RARE CLASSIC CAR MINT 30 K MILES - cars & trucks...


1983 tvr tasmin 200 convertyble only 45 tasmin 200 convertyble were made from 1980 to 1984 in 1983 only 13 were made ,car is mint condition all original no accident all paint original 30 miles in...



chicago.craigslist.org





















1955 Ford F100 F250 "shorty" airport tug Yblock V8 - cars & trucks -...


1955 ford truck super short truck that was originally used at an airport and at a marina to move boats, the possibilities are endless, hot rod! rat rod! wheel stander! its way cool gets lots of...



chicago.craigslist.org


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

That TVR looks mint.
Seems cheap at $13,500.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> That TVR looks mint.


Short answer: yes.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a rough, but cheap MG BGT. Someone should at least do some sort of Roadkillesque rat engine swap with it.






Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com





_1968 MGB GT Listing the car for a week before I pull some parts and send it off to become a Prius fender. The good: Clear title in my name Mostly complete other than seats Rolls easily $500 Pretty straight Good glass The bad: Everything else - ie: floors are shot, engine is stuck and junk, car appears to have been flooded at some point in its life. I’ve restored worse but this would be a major project requiring EVERYTHING. I’m basically letting it go for scrap value so no I won’t take $300; yes it’s still available; no I don’t want to trade (unless you have a Honda CB project, then maybe). _


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

r_fostoria said:


> Here's a rough, but cheap MG BGT. Someone should at least do some sort of Roadkillesque rat engine swap with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Not an MG guy, but I do like an honest, no nonsense ad.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

89 Maserati 430 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


89 Maserati 430 for sale. Currently not running , in process to do Timing belt . Very clean Black leather interior Wood is good. Nice car if put a little effort in. 27000 original miles. Price $4500



richmond.craigslist.org


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

LS swap


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

This looks like a bargain. 1972 Cutlass S $15 000









Original Survivor 1972 Cutlass S - cars & trucks - by owner -...


A once in a long shot Opportunity 1972 Oldsmobile Cutlass S 2 door hdtp. Survivor under 60,000 miles. 350 V8 Automatic Transmission. One owner car sold originally at Hinton Chevrolet Oldsmobile in...



seattle.craigslist.org





A once in a long shot Opportunity 1972 Oldsmobile Cutlass S 2 door hdtp. Survivor under 60,000 miles. 350 V8 Automatic Transmission. One owner car sold originally at Hinton Chevrolet Oldsmobile in Lynden WA.
This was truly Grandma's Car Has been parked indoors all its life. I have replaced the fuel tank and all hoses. Carburetor has been rebuilt and it has had a full tune up. Runs like a top and is all original paint and interior. No rust anywhere, you will not find a cleaner nicer all original car. The condition of this car will make it a better deal than any Chevelle, GTO or Buick you will find out there. Best offer OVER $15,000.00


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

nice price for a decent miata, 91k, 6400$
1999 Mazda MX-5 Miata 5-speed manual, performance upgrades - cars &...

















nice older clean looking 1981 5 series, 150k, $5500
1981 BMW E12 528i low miles - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















thanks, I love it, 84 b2000 with Bronco camper, manual
1984 Mazda b2000 pickup with camper- From California no rust - cars...

















Lowered chevy, I dig, 123k, 350
Lowered Chevy - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com





_$8000 - 2001 Saab 9-3 Viggen Beginning in 1999, Saab offered a true BMW M3 competitor; the 9-3 Viggen. Initially offered only as a two-door coupe, later models would include a four-door hatchback and convertible. The Viggen was rated at 230 bhp and 258 ft/lbs of torque. That was enough power to keep the Viggen ahead of all previous Saab models and compete with the BMW M3, Audi S4, and Mercedes C43 AMG. This example is a model year 2001 convertible with a 5-speed manual transmission and 133K miles. Exterior is black with the black leather Viggen interior. Viggen driver and passenger seats featured deeper side bolsters along with power adjustments. There are some blemishes in the paint concurrent with over 20 years of age, however this car is better than “daily driver” or “beater” condition. Interior is exceptional. The top shows some wear, but functions. All the displays on the dash function as they should. The manual transmission shifts smooth through all the gears and the engine pulls hard when called upon. Handling and ride are improved over factory cars through the Viggen “Rescue Kit”. Saab people will know what this is all about. A new air conditioning compressor and drier were installed in October of 2021. New tires were added in July of 2020. Sony’s large display head unit with amplifier and sub were added in January of 2018. New clutch/pressure plate; including slave cylinder, crankshaft oil seal, and oil pan cleaning were completed in January of 2017—just 11K miles ago. Many other receipts are available detailing the extensive maintenance performed on this car. Overall this car is a joy to drive. It’s fast, smooth, and rewarding to experience. Fact is I have many other cars that I also enjoy, so this one is being released to the care of another petrol head. May it carry you on to many automotive adventures. _


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

a phoenix yellow (resprayed) mugen 8th gen civic Si. high mileage but looks to be in good conditon. Priced at $12,500 it's probably about right given the market and the rarity of mugens in general, hard to tell how good the paint quality is but it was a full respray, door jams and all.


























Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## ikonomore (May 24, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться
> 
> 
> Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.
> ...


That's a well taken care of Viggen. Those seats are mint. He even did an oil pan service to clean up the sludge.
5 hours away but I'm not a road trip guy.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

r_fostoria said:


> Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться
> 
> 
> Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.
> ...


I’d be all over this if it wasn’t a convertible. Would be a great daily


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Manuel slick top 









MANUAL 5SP Land Rover Discovery PROJECT - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Offering up my Charleston Green 97’ MANUAL Land Rover D1 Slicktop. This is being sold as a running and driving project. She’s not pretty but it runs (slight misfire), drives, shifts and stops. It...



richmond.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1957 Chevy truck









1957 Chevy 3600 Step Side - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Pretty much unmolested bone stock 3/4 Ton. Rare 98" bed. Rare original 17.5 in ( high clearance) 8 lug wheels with Yokohama 10 ply tires and original hub caps and matching spare. Original working am...



sandiego.craigslist.org


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1957 Chevy truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's nuts that I see these pics and immediately know it's in San Diego. Probably ~5 miles from my house too


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Matt said:


> It's nuts that I see these pics and immediately know it's in San Diego. Probably ~5 miles from my house too


LoL. 

Too bad I have too many projects or I'd be all over that Chevy truck.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1989 Honda Civic CRX Si









1989 Honda Civic 1500 CRX SI | eBay


This 1989 Honda Civic is an original. The owner has had it for 5+ years. The vehicle is drivable.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> LoL.
> 
> Too bad I have too many projects or I'd be all over that Chevy truck.


You never find them stock like that anymore.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

1988 Mazda B2200 - 88k miles - 1 owner.

I bet this thing would pop after a good buff and wax. Look at that bed!

1988 Mazda B2200 2WD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

PoorHouse said:


> 1988 Mazda B2200 - 88k miles - 1 owner.
> 
> I bet this thing would pop after a good buff and wax. Look at that bed!
> 
> 1988 Mazda B2200 2WD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


This is exactly what I’m looking for for a daily. Great looking truck and price


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Car collection in Cheyenne, Wyoming.









Car collection - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Car collection, husband passed away and want to sell collection, Pontiacs, Plymouth, Chevy, MG’s call for pricing. Marcia at 307-2eight seven 88seven eight



denver.craigslist.org


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Ugh...call someone in Wyoming. I just want to text but I know that is me being lazy. That's how they will keep the young people away


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

1997 SS Z28 Camaro Anniversary LT4 and LT1 cars 

$??? you didn't think a guy like this would actually post a price, did you?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

This is sad









This is really rare these days and I might need to buy it to BaT it. Claims "all original, no modifications."









1978 Honda CVCC Hatchback & 1979 Honda CVCC Station Wagon - cars &...

2 of them!


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Those DSM have been selling for around $10k on CAB so the $12k is the BAT price. Buying private is in that ballpark which is pretty affordable


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Man there are some reasonably priced gems on Phoenix CL today.

1990 Isuzu Amigo S 4x4 TIME CAPSULE! - cars & trucks - by dealer -...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Atl-Atl said:


> 1997 SS Z28 Camaro Anniversary LT4 and LT1 cars
> 
> $??? you didn't think a guy like this would actually post a price, did you?


A+++ for thumbnail pictures. Would view again.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Merkur is priced about a thousand dollars too high...and it certainly looks sad indeed.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Atl-Atl said:


> 1997 SS Z28 Camaro Anniversary LT4 and LT1 cars
> 
> $??? you didn't think a guy like this would actually post a price, did you?
> 
> View attachment 184691


What a waste, 60 miles on it. He should put them on BAT and get $80k


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Atl-Atl said:


> Man there are some reasonably priced gems on Phoenix CL today.
> 
> 1990 Isuzu Amigo S 4x4 TIME CAPSULE! - cars & trucks - by dealer -...
> 
> View attachment 184713


This is crazy rare. I might have to pick this up. I don’t think I’ve ever seen one actually. This is the ultimate SUV


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

NickW3 said:


> This is crazy rare. I might have to pick this up. I don’t think I’ve ever seen one actually. This is the ultimate SUV


Are you in Phoenix? If not Id be happy to go check it out for you, promise I wont buy it! 😬


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Atl-Atl said:


> Are you in Phoenix? If not Id be happy to go check it out for you, promise I wont buy it!


I really need that 1g DSM as well lmao. Both the DSM and amigo are perfect examples. I’ll keep an eye on the amigo for sure, I might take you up on that offer in the near future lol. Thanks!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

gfhc cv nbfgcndx


Atl-Atl said:


> 1997 SS Z28 Camaro Anniversary LT4 and LT1 cars
> 
> $??? you didn't think a guy like this would actually post a price, did you?
> 
> View attachment 184691



Red stripes over white over white seats.
I remember those.
What other 1990+ mainstream cars came with WHITE seats?


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

fffffff that Amigo is awesome. If I didn't have the Ranger, I might be flying to drive that home.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cr4shT3st said:


> fffffff that Amigo is awesome. If I didn't have the Ranger, I might be flying to drive that home.


Wonder how hard it is to get parts for that now.
They didn't sell many 4ZE1 2.6 models here.
That being said- the Rodeo was a bit tight inside but drove/rode very well.
Knew quite a few previous owners that later lamented trading in their Rodeos.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Wonder how hard it is to get parts for that now.
> They didn't sell many 4ZE1 2.6 models here.
> That being said- the Rodeo was a bit tight inside but drove/rode very well.
> Knew quite a few previous owners that later lamented trading in their Rodeos.


When I was in middle school, my friend's aunt had an Amigo. It seemed nice but her other car was a Sidekick, soooo.

Or maybe it was a Rodeo? It had 4 doors. I think the Amigo/Rodeo Sport were only 2-door? It was a long time ago.

edit: I suppose that is one of the bright sides of the Ranger - parts are everywhere and they are all $4


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Those Isuzu Pup based Rodeos used to be everywhere.
About like those later Montero "Sport" models.
Affordable, usable, easy to drive/park, and decent looking tends to sell.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

simple said:


> Ugh...call someone in Wyoming. I just want to text but I know that is me being lazy. That's how they will keep the young people away


That's not a young man's collection so they're probably not going to miss out on too much. 

I'd love that bugeye, though.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Vrucizzy said:


> That's not a young man's collection so they're probably not going to miss out on too much.
> 
> I'd love that bugeye, though.


Yeah they didn't respond to my text. I see a Land Cruiser in the background of an old photo so that is my pursuit


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Vrucizzy said:


> That's not a young man's collection so they're probably not going to miss out on too much.
> 
> I'd love that bugeye, though.


Or what looks to be an MGA, though that's a project whereas the Bugeye looks complete, even if that second color needs to go. yesterday. Yeesh!


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> Or what looks to be an MGA, though that's a project whereas the Bugeye looks complete, even if that second color needs to go. yesterday. Yeesh!


The MGA would be nice but I have no interest in major projects anymore. I want something already drivable that I can tinker with if needed but I don't even have time or space for that, either.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Vrucizzy said:


> The MGA would be nice but I have no interest in major projects anymore. I want something already drivable that I can tinker with if needed but I don't even have time or space for that, either.


Can relate. My current Bug is just such a car, and my time constraints made me sell my big project. I’m still hoping for one more build, though.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Sucks getting old huh?

Makes me think I need to get a lift before I get to your guys age.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

63 Impala SS









1963 Chevrolet Impala Ss anniversary gold - cars & trucks - by owner...


1963 Chevrolet Impala SS anniversary gold ! Very rare 927 paint code anniversary gold car..327 300 hp, powerglide, factory posi traction. Rebuilt motor and trans.ps, pb, New brakes, new exhaust, new...



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

One of us should buy this


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Impala looks nice. I wonder if they have the wiper arms.


----------



## doubleokeim (Mar 26, 2004)

‘81 VW Rabbit Diesel
San Diego, CA


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

doubleokeim said:


> ‘81 VW Rabbit Diesel
> San Diego, CA


Why..the..hell..is..that..ad..written..like..that..?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Why..the..hell..is..that..ad..written..like..that..?


By adding in all the pauses and slowing everything down, it simulates the Rabbit Diesel driving experience.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

TOYOTA CENTURY RHD JDM TRUE LUXURY KING OF VIP SEDAN! ALL PWR V8! -...


LOCATED @ 1024 MAPUNAPUNA ST, HONOLULU, HI 96819 (NEXT TO FIRST HAWAIIAN BANK) MORE VEHICLES AVAILABLE @ AUTOLAND.US CONTACT US FOR SALES @ OR CALL/TEXT NEED FINANCE? CALL or TEXT...



honolulu.craigslist.org































MITSUOKA VIEWT DROPPED ENKEI WHEELS! RARE RHD JDM FROM JAPAN! - cars...


LOCATED @ 1024 MAPUNAPUNA ST, HONOLULU, HI 96819 (NEXT TO FIRST HAWAIIAN BANK) MORE VEHICLES AVAILABLE @ AUTOLAND.US CONTACT US FOR SALES @ OR CALL/TEXT NEED FINANCE? CALL or TEXT...



honolulu.craigslist.org








































1992 DAIHATSU MIRA WALK THROUGH MANUAL 660CC WORK RIMS DROP RHD JDM...


LOCATED @ 1024 MAPUNAPUNA ST, HONOLULU, HI 96819 (NEXT TO FIRST HAWAIIAN BANK) MORE VEHICLES AVAILABLE @ AUTOLAND.US CONTACT US FOR SALES @ OR CALL/TEXT NEED FINANCE? CALL or TEXT...



honolulu.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cool kei cars but crack pricing.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh, how could I not buy this one? Yes, this is the main pic from the ad. Really. 










I really like the girlfriend and the puddle in this one. No, I don't think the two are related. 🤔














__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Checked this out yesterday.
Twin to Wrangler my wife had back in '97. Sent it to her as a LOL, she reached out to the owner and set up a time to see it. Boom

It's rougher than a 110k mile, original owner Jeep should be. It had a couple midwest winters early on and has spent it's life outside. All the rubber is cooked, seats are split, tires are dry rotted, etc. On the positive, no mods, no wrecks, original paint, it runs really well (4.0, 5 speed) and is tight - for a Wrangler.

Considering the frame rust, driver floor rust and general tiredness we offered $3500. I would have walked but wife nostalgia. She won't be the one lying under it to wirebrush the frame for hours on end...

Seller is working on behalf of widow or original owner. He doesn't think our offer is out of line and is reviewing with owner. We'll see what happens.  I'm torn on this, leaning toward hoping he doesn't call back..

One Owner 1992 Jeep Wrangler V6 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

88c900t said:


> One of us should buy this
> View attachment 185702


I like thisss fun old car, and a manual

wasnt the mazda 5MT the only weak point?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> I like thisss fun old car, and a manual
> 
> wasnt the mazda 5MT the only weak point?


The engine sounded glorious and had good pull even from lower RPM.
But honestly- the whole car was a weak point next to that engine.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

doubleokeim said:


> ‘81 VW Rabbit Diesel
> San Diego, CA


WANT


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

My neighbor has one of these but it's an absolute rot box.... but it is a v6, 5 speed manual, and has at least a TRD exhaust, I don't think they were actually ever sold as a "TRD package" but they did have some TRD accesories available.... this one has the TRD s/c and basically all the TRD accesories available I think. clean and low mileage, this is a very rare car (the combination of v6, 5mt on its own is extremely hard to find, plus the TRD stuff) with some very rare accessories. pretty cool.





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Proper rare and very cool


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

While no amount of TRD parts can make that Camry chassis into an actual sports car (or even a proper sports coupe), that is a cool car.
The 4 psi supercharger probably adds more midrange than peak hp.
Some wheels that looked more oem+ would really help imo.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Some Nascar fan needs to own that. 









Toyota Camry in NASCAR: A Decade and a Half of Turning Left


The 2022 season, which starts this weekend, marks the Camry’s 16th season in NASCAR auto racing.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

!!! AUDI S4 (B5) WAGON - MANUAL - LASER RED - 100K MILES !!! - cars...


Not really keen on selling this rare Laser Red Audi S4 Quattro Avant wagon (manual/stick transmission)...so, just putting out a feeler for now. It's in fantastic condition with only 102,000...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Feeler post? I feel like emailing that seller and telling him that Audi color combo is ugly. Then offer asking price if he paints it Nogaro Blue.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

These any gud?









2008 Volvo c30 T5 2.0 - 6 speed MT - cars & trucks - by owner -...


I bought this C30 a few months ago to commute to work, but since I have to take my young daughter with me now, it's not as comfortable. Averages 23mpg. Tires are in good shape, I've replaced the...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

x2. A C30 should make a decent daily. I just never see them over here.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

my experience with Volvos of that era is that all the trouble is with the AWD, auto trans, and electronic suspension systems. The C30 should be exempt.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

They're based on the Ford Focus platform of that era and it's powered by the same engine they put in the Focus RS. It sounds like a pretty good package.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

I owned a C30 with the T5. GREAT motor that really responds well to tuning. Add the elevate tuner and it cleans up the rev hang and really makes it a great car to drive. The only downside is I hope you like the stock radio as there aren't really a whole lot of upgrade options.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

I rented a manual T5 in LA and pushed it pretty hard in the requisite canyons. It wasn't the sharpest thing, but provided an honest, predictable type of fun. Bonus points for the 5cyl sound.

Seemed to be holding up pretty dang well for 100k miles...the design isn't aging too badly either.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

the design is gorgeous.


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

I've always wanted one. They still look really good. I'd be in at $6k due to having to repair A/C.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> These any gud?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always liked the styling behind these but never thought they were much of a performer. That said, sub 3000 pounds, a 6mt, and 220hp sounds like a solid recipe for fun. For a car that came out in 2008 (that was the first model year apparently) it still looks modern. Honestly it could've came out in 2022 and it'd look right at home.

The r-design (facelift?) looks even better...


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

C30's can't be posted without showing off the rad back window/hatch.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

It's the GTi version of a Volvo what is not to like?

Didn't sell very well as the hatchback buyers talk a big game but end up buying SUV because they "need" more room


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

simple said:


> Didn't sell very well as the hatchback buyers talk a big game but end up buying SUV because they "need" more room


A Volvo GTI is _exactly_ what it is. 🍺



simple said:


> Didn't sell very well as the hatchback buyers talk a big game but end up buying SUV because they "need" more room


And because they were all 2-door vehicles.

It's modeled after the Volvo Safety Car concept, which was pretty cool for a safety car. Yes, it has that same über-cool rear end.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

elite.mafia said:


> Always liked the styling behind these but never thought they were much of a performer. That said, sub 3000 pounds, a 6mt, and 220hp sounds like a solid recipe for fun. For a car that came out in 2008 (that was the first model year apparently) it still looks modern. Honestly it could've came out in 2022 and it'd look right at home.
> 
> The r-design (facelift?) looks even better...
> View attachment 186751





bnkrpt311 said:


> C30's can't be posted without showing off the rad back window/hatch.
> 
> View attachment 186789


C30 values have been steadily rising since ~2019 because of their rarity and under-rated-ness. They definitely hustle with the T5 engine and provide a much smoother ride and better interior than any GTI of the era (IMO). 

The aftermarket for these is ok at best, but the OEM parts are worth big money since they are very hard to find.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

And they made a nested chair/ottoman/side table based on the tail light design 









Tail Light-Inspired Furniture


- This stylish cardboard lounge chair was inspired by the Volvo C30, specifically its tail lights. Designer, Luis Luna took the eye-shaped form and c...




www.trendhunter.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

I was always big into the C30, but it was always hard to find the right spec. T5, manual, r design. So, I gave up on my dream of finding one a few years ago lol. 
They’re still pretty cheap, underrated, and even more rare than years ago. I’d still like to scoop one up. Only hesitation would be the lack of pets


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

NickW3 said:


> I was always big into the C30, but it was always hard to find the right spec. T5, manual, r design. So, I gave up on my dream of finding one a few years ago lol.
> They’re still pretty cheap, underrated, and even more rare than years ago. I’d still like to scoop one up. Only hesitation would be the lack of pets


It's true, a friend looked at many before randomly finding the perfect spec. Manual, legit Polestar etc. He hopped on a train to Boston last fall (a story in itself )


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn do I love that A-pillar!



Air and water do mix said:


> And because they were all 2-door vehicles.
> 
> It's modeled after the Volvo Safety Car concept, which was pretty cool for a safety car. Yes, it has that same über-cool rear end.
> 
> View attachment 186808


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

New & Used Ford Mustang for sale in Oakville | AutoTrader.ca


Looking to buy a Ford Mustang in Oakville? Visit AutoTrader.ca, Canada's largest selection for new & used Ford Mustang.




www.autotrader.ca





Many drugs were smoked...


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

iamnotemo said:


> It's true, a friend looked at many before randomly finding the perfect spec. Manual, legit Polestar etc. He hopped on a train to Boston last fall (a story in itself )
> View attachment 187052


Wow that is the perfect spec. I didn’t think we even got the polestar in manual?? That has to be Uber rare, I wonder what the prod. numbers are on that?


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

NickW3 said:


> Wow that is the perfect spec. I didn’t think we even got the polestar in manual?? That has to be Uber rare, I wonder what the prod. numbers are on that?


His is 141/250 but I have no idea on manual numbers. But the 6spd was the standard trans, auto was the optional.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

NickW3 said:


> Wow that is the perfect spec. I didn’t think we even got the polestar in manual?? That has to be Uber rare, I wonder what the prod. numbers are on that?





iamnotemo said:


> His is 141/250 but I have no idea on manual numbers
> View attachment 187113


IIRC, the Polestar editions were majority autos. Your buddy is sitting on an investment basically.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Elite_Deforce said:


> IIRC, the Polestar editions were majority autos. Your buddy is sitting on an investment basically.


He's a Sweedish car enthusiast so he's fully aware, his last car was also exceedingly uncommon
2008 9-3 XWD Aero wagon and manual


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

iamnotemo said:


> He's a Sweedish car enthusiast so he's fully aware, his last car was also exceedingly uncommon
> 2008 9-3 XWD Aero wagon and manual
> View attachment 187117
> 
> View attachment 187118


Wow this guy has good taste. Definitely knows a cool, rare specced when he sees one


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

1988 Isuzu Impulse - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


***Special*** This might be a car you have never seen before. The Isuzu Impulse was sold in the US from 1983 to 1993. As of 2010 there were supposedly only 2,300 of these cars from any year that...



roanoke.craigslist.org




Rare gem for sale and decent price for what looks to be a well kept example


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

NickW3 said:


> 1988 Isuzu Impulse - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...
> 
> 
> ***Special*** This might be a car you have never seen before. The Isuzu Impulse was sold in the US from 1983 to 1993. As of 2010 there were supposedly only 2,300 of these cars from any year that...
> ...


I owned an 87 Isuzu Impulse. His advertisement that the tuned by Lotus thing was new for 88 is wrong as my 87 had the same thing on the dash. Its an exceedingly cool car...but who the hell put those stripes on there?

Too bad that isn't a turbo.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

BryanH said:


> I owned an 87 Isuzu Impulse. His advertisement that the tuned by Lotus thing was new for 88 is wrong as my 87 had the same thing on the dash. Its an exceedingly cool car...but who the hell put those stripes on there?
> 
> Too bad that isn't a turbo.


Good info, I didn’t even know they came N/A. I thought they were all turbo. The stripes definitely ruin it. How the reliability on the one you owned? I’d think parts would be like hens teeth nowadays


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol @ the description....

"
*Seller's Description*
Selling this car for my mother. The body has no rust the paint is bad in a couple places. This is a turbo and then turbo was just replaced. The car runs great drives good just needs a few small things fixed that has *whore *out.
"

also I am perplexed as to why the link shows up in... russian? I've seen it in chinese and several other languages. Not sure what the deal is with that.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> While no amount of TRD parts can make that Camry chassis into an actual sports car (or even a proper sports coupe), that is a cool car.
> The 4 psi supercharger probably adds more midrange than peak hp.
> Some wheels that looked more oem+ would really help imo.


Those were the official TRD wheels for the Solara, so they kinda are “oem+” already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Vash350z said:


> Those were the official TRD wheels for the Solara, so they kinda are “oem+” already.


Looks and reality are two different things.
Not that they are ugly wheels... idk, just doesn't fit the car imo.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm raising my S4 Avant with....another S4 Avant but this time more of a project.
















2001 Audi S4 AVANT QUATTRO Turbo 109k (Passed Smog)(Clean Title) -...


Hi! We are a non-profit radio station. This was donated to us by one of our kind listeners to support us. We have disclosed below any issues we are aware of. Thanks for looking! **Car still runs...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

So tempting.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1946 Jeep CJ2A-- SALE PENDING - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1946 CJ2A, frame-up restoration-everything correct. Needs minor engine tune-up to be 100%. New paint, upholstery, tires. Local pick-up only for cash. Consider trade for CJ, LJ, TJ.



houston.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

drastically different but I want both haha

1925 model T project for $8350, probably would be quicker on a moped though
1925 Model T Coupe - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...

















1969 Austin Healy Sprite
1968 Austin-Healy Sprite - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

NickW3 said:


> Good info, I didn’t even know they came N/A. I thought they were all turbo. The stripes definitely ruin it. How the reliability on the one you owned? I’d think parts would be like hens teeth nowadays


The reliability was OK for the 80's. And I think thats important to note....almost any car right now is SO MUCH more reliable than cars from that era.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

BryanH said:


> The reliability was OK for the 80's. And I think thats important to note....almost any car right now is SO MUCH more reliable than cars from that era.


Yeah that’s very true. Best thing to look at to see that is the supercars nowadays. You can reliably daily a Huracan/R8 or any mid-tier Ferrari pretty easily. Sit in traffic and stay cool, not burn out the clutches like the early automated-manual trans’, it’s a totally different game right now than it used to be


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

2006 Mercedes-Benz C55 AMG with 38k miles


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

NickW3 said:


> Yeah that’s very true. Best thing to look at to see that is the supercars nowadays. You can reliably daily a Huracan/R8


Woah...lets now get crazy now.

I owned an R8 and it was an absolute POS. I would never wish that on anyone I liked.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

love that CLK55 but didn't the CLK550 make 30 more hp just a year or so later? in the same body?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I wonder what it would take to make these drivable again.









Brinks Armored Truck For Sale - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


we have several retired Brinks Armored Trucks for Sale not running clean title in hand great for personal armored storage, money transport business, cannabis business, advertising billboard for your...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

BRealistic said:


> I wonder what it would take to make these drivable again.


Fuel, air, fire.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

new front bumper, new engine and trans. Just make it a STOUT engine as those are freaking heavy.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BryanH said:


> new front bumper, new engine and trans. Just make it a STOUT engine as those are freaking heavy.


Would make for an interesting "safe" stealthy RV build.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Would make for an interesting "safe" stealthy RV build.


It has less space in the back than you think.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bombardi said:


> 2006 Mercedes-Benz C55 AMG with 38k miles



Amazing car.
But note actual "market value" is ten grand less or so (why the seller mentions KBB being BS)- which means if you got in a crash and it was totalled, that's what you would get.
Makes such a purchase for that amount only feasible if you can get agreed value insurance (and deal with the limitations of that coverage).


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BryanH said:


> It has less space in the back than you think.


Less than an ambulance?


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Less than an ambulance?


thats a good comparison. Just knock off a bit on either side for the armor.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Would make for an interesting "safe" stealthy Zombie Apocalypse build.


Fixed.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

So while browsing CL today, I came across this gem.








Yeah IDK what all this is but it's worth reading


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Amazing car.
> But note actual "market value" is ten grand less or so (why the seller mentions KBB being BS)- which means if you got in a crash and it was totaled, that's what you would get.
> Makes such a purchase for that amount only feasible if you can get agreed value insurance (and deal with the limitations of that coverage).


Using BaT as comps gets you square in the mid $20k range

43k-Mile 2005 Mercedes-Benz C55 AMG for sale on BaT Auctions - sold for $26,500 on April 6, 2022 (Lot #69,854) | Bring a Trailer
33k-Mile 2005 Mercedes-Benz C55 AMG for sale on BaT Auctions - sold for $22,750 on May 12, 2022 (Lot #73,096) | Bring a Trailer (dream color combo)
36k-Mile 2006 Mercedes-Benz C55 AMG for sale on BaT Auctions - sold for $25,500 on June 11, 2021 (Lot #49,480) | Bring a Trailer


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CostcoPizza said:


> Using BaT as comps.


Is that what the insurance company would use?


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> So while browsing CL today, I came across this gem.
> View attachment 188366
> 
> Yeah IDK what all this is but it's worth reading


What in the flaming hell is that?


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Checked this out last night. Really nice car, drives great.
Never been in a non M Z3. Stuck me as maybe being the right balance for the chassis.
Plenty of power from the M52. Suspension tuning felt great with just a bit more compliance than the M. Price is inline, actually cheapish by BAT standards for a low mile car.
Love the color combo.

Going to see if we can make a deal.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

I have driven those. As long as you check the rear subframe (REALLY THOROUGHLY) they are great. The four cylinder is terrible but that car with a 6 cylinder is great.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BryanH said:


> I have driven those. As long as you check the rear subframe (REALLY THOROUGHLY) they are great. The four cylinder is terrible but that car with a 6 cylinder is great.


Didn't they use the 1.9 as a Bond car?


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Didn't they use the 1.9 as a Bond car?


They did. It was really more of a glamour shot than anything. They also had a Z8.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

BryanH said:


> Woah...lets now get crazy now.
> 
> I owned an R8 and it was an absolute POS. I would never wish that on anyone I liked.


Really? That’s surprising, I thought R8’s were pretty simple and reliable. Was it a v8 or v10? The v8 cars are so similar to every other Audi 4.2 I would think they’d be semi-reliable


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

V10. I bought it new. It never went more than 1000 miles without going to its home.(Dealer)


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

1995 Saturn SW2


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

BryanH said:


> V10. I bought it new. It never went more than 1000 miles without going to its home.(Dealer)


I believe it, the v10’s I’d definitely think would be much less reliable/expansive to maintain. I should rephrase my first statement to “v8 R8’s” lol


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

sketchy? I wonder if he will even give the VIN out.









2004 Pontiac GTO - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


For sale: 2004 Pontiac GTO/ 5.7L/ 6 speed. Runs, drives and performs excellent CoilOvers Longtube headers/ open exhaust HiRise CompCam Race Tune Stage 6 Clutch **Note** No title for this car....



washingtondc.craigslist.org


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

BryanH said:


> sketchy? I wonder if he will even give the VIN out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stage 6 clutch. That's a lot of stages.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

BryanH said:


> sketchy? I wonder if he will even give the VIN out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5.7?? Why would you swap out the ls2? Or does he just not know what he’s talking about?


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

NickW3 said:


> 5.7?? Why would you swap out the ls2? Or does he just not know what he’s talking about?


i thought they came with a 5.7


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

bombardi said:


> 1995 Saturn SW2


Gorgeous. It'd be more desirable if it was a stick and even as a Saturn fanboi, $6k is bonkers.


----------



## rozap__ (11 mo ago)

bombardi said:


> 1995 Saturn SW2


hot damn this is cool. if manuel and paint wasn't peeling off, it'd be the perfect spec, and worth 6k imo.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

wrong. The early SC2 is the perfect spec.

Non-perfect example:
















1996 CLASSIC TUNER - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


FOR SALE 1996 Saturn SC2 tuner. Red with Black interior, racing seats, Auto Meter gauges, header with 2" stainless steal exhaust, Magnaflow S.S. muffler, Iceman cold air intake, Prothane sway bar...



milwaukee.craigslist.org


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Cr4shT3st said:


> wrong. The early SC2 is the perfect spec.
> 
> Non-perfect example:
> 
> ...


That thing is giving me Icy Hot Stuntaz vibes.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

BryanH said:


> i thought they came with a 5.7


You and the seller are correct. Forgot the first year came with an LS1, 05-06 came LS2


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cr4shT3st said:


> wrong. The early SC2 is the perfect spec.
> 
> Non-perfect example:
> 
> ...


Yup. 96 SC2 manual is the bee's knees. The first gen exterior and second gen interior is perfect.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

DerSpiegel said:


> Stage 6 clutch. That's a lot of stages.


one stage for each gear....


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

looks like a bit of a project but an Europa on craigslist, I don't think I've ever seen one in person 
1971 Lotus Europa - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















1974 Jensen Healey, looks like a sweet ride, lots of maintenance done 
1974 Jensen Healey - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...

























mr2 spyder for nine grand
2001 Toyota MR2 Spyder convertible great shape 155k - cars & trucks...

















pretty sweet probe, I've always liked these 
1996 Ford Probe GT - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...

















1966 porsche 911 resto project, $55k, a picture is worth a thousand words haha
1966 PORSCHE 911 2.0 SWB - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...

















2013 fiat abarth for $8k, not sure what the going price is these days, looks alright
2013 Fiat Abarth - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle automotive sale

















pretty sweet M5 with 6spd and lower mileage engine
2007 BMW M5 6 Speed manual V10 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

joedubbs said:


> looks like a bit of a project but an Europa on craigslist, I don't think I've ever seen one in person
> 1971 Lotus Europa - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a great looking probe, and with the proper engine. The seats are pretty cool, looks like they’ll hold you in nicely. Never driven one but that little v6 is a screamer AFAIK

The M5 is surprisingly cheap. A manual e60 is pretty rare and with a new low mile engine for that price seems like a steal nowadays


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

My dad had an SMG E60 M5. The car was...confused. The powertrain didn't jive with the rest of the car. I'm not sure a manual would have made it better. It had an Eisenmann exhaust and just *screamed*. 

I never really got the E60M. It was pretty good on the road. It was a mess at Road America. I could not figure out all the settings. My dad almost killed the battery sitting in the car trying to figure everything out after he bought it. I had an E34M at the time and it was a much more cohesive package. The V10 was so, so fast though. It really pulled even with 5ppl in the car.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

I was hitchhiking home from high school almost 50 years ago and standing on the entrance to the Merritt Parkway in CT. A guy in a Europa picked me up. I remember commenting "nice car." Wasn't really into cars then.

A friend's late dad in our neighborhood was a pilot for United Airlines out of JFK. Had a TR4 and then a Jensen Healy. Neat car.

R.I.P., Mr. Daley.

Vincent Daley Obituary (1928 - 2017) - Shelton, CT - New Haven Register (legacy.com)


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Cr4shT3st said:


> My dad had an SMG E60 M5. The car was...confused. The powertrain didn't jive with the rest of the car. I'm not sure a manual would have made it better. It had an Eisenmann exhaust and just *screamed*.
> 
> I never really got the E60M. It was pretty good on the road. It was a mess at Road America. I could not figure out all the settings. My dad almost killed the battery sitting in the car trying to figure everything out after he bought it. I had an E34M at the time and it was a much more cohesive package. The V10 was so, so fast though. It really pulled even with 5ppl in the car.


The sound alone is worth it lol. I think it’s more a great street car and cruiser like it was built for. It’s a big body 5 series, I wouldn’t really think to track it despite it being an M. For a fast, discreet, loud, and semi-visceral street car, the e60 M is probably the best option. Good for quick pulls to hear it scream between stop lights and that’s about it. 

Despite all that, the E34 is definitely a much more cohesive and cool car. That’s when an M-car still meant something special


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

joedubbs said:


> 1966 porsche 911 resto project, $55k, a picture is worth a thousand words haha
> 1966 PORSCHE 911 2.0 SWB - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


Interesting price. Restored these are now in the 200's but then again this needs to be fully restored and this is a NH car so there's the possibility of rust...actually as I type this looking at the interior pic above I can se sunlight peeking through the passenger floorboard.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

1992 Isuzu Gemini Irmsher 4WD MT5 Turbo JDM-RHD 1992 Isuzu Gemini Irmsher 4WD MT5 Turbo JDM-RHD - cars & trucks - by...
Pretty cool, rare car. Never got them here. I’d buy it if i was in the market for one


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Anybody lookin to build a Dajiban? This would be the ultimate. Short wheelbase, V8, 3 on the tree!! $5000









1979 DODGE B100 VAN - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


had a lot of tire kickers last time but here it still is! 1979 b100 short wheel base, you don't see these a lot these days, its a 3 on the tree to boot! anyway, 318, 2 barrel, runs drives and stops...



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Why is Phoenix loaded with great buys? Lmao. I have to move there


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

NickW3 said:


> Why is Phoenix loaded with great buys? Lmao. I have to move there


Depends on what you want. Older European cars (other than air cooled VWs) are non-existent. Manual transmissions? Nope. Its hot and Phoenicians are _very_ lazy. Also there are no fun roads to drive so why bother with a manual. American iron in any shape at any price? Everywhere. I will say though, craigslist is a fraction of what other large cities usually have. I think since cars don't rust away people actually keep them longer so you dont have quite the used market you might expect. Also land is cheap so theres no shortage of space. People just keep their old junk and leave it in the yard instead of needing to get rid of it.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

NickW3 said:


> 1992 Isuzu Gemini Irmsher 4WD MT5 Turbo JDM-RHD 1992 Isuzu Gemini Irmsher 4WD MT5 Turbo JDM-RHD - cars & trucks - by...
> Pretty cool, rare car. Never got them here. I’d buy it if i was in the market for one


What am I looking at here? Is that effectively an Impulse RS turbo shooting brake? Engine _looks_ the same, both AWD. So weird.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Pretty funny Ad lol, doesn't run but looks like it could be a fun car.
WHAT A DEAL 2002 BMW 330ci


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

bombardi said:


> Pretty funny Ad lol, doesn't run but looks like it could be a fun car.
> WHAT A DEAL 2002 BMW 330ci


Should text him for that "fire bobka" recipe.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Atl-Atl said:


> Depends on what you want. Older European cars (other than air cooled VWs) are non-existent. Manual transmissions? Nope. Its hot and Phoenicians are _very_ lazy. Also there are no fun roads to drive so why bother with a manual. American iron in any shape at any price? Everywhere. I will say though, craigslist is a fraction of what other large cities usually have. I think since cars don't rust away people actually keep them longer so you dont have quite the used market you might expect. Also land is cheap so theres no shortage of space. People just keep their old junk and leave it in the yard instead of needing to get rid of it.


That all makes sense. And that’s perfect for what I’m currently looking for. An SUV or truck, however I’d like a manual lol. I’ve found a few of interest in Phoenix actually


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Cr4shT3st said:


> What am I looking at here? Is that effectively an Impulse RS turbo shooting brake? Engine _looks_ the same, both AWD. So weird.


Essentially, yes that’s what it is lol. Very obscure and cool car that seems to be extremely rare in Japan where they were sold, so forget about ever seeing one here. This is probably 1 of 1-5 in the country I’d bet. If it wasn’t so pricey I’d like to get into it

Edit: I searched for hours trying to find info on these and I can’t find production numbers ANYWHERE. I have found that the hatch is considerably more rare than the sedan and coupe and I can’t find numbers on those either. It’s the same as a Geo Storm from that era, but with a better engine that the Geo never got. The seller got the name wrong I think as well, because from what I can tell it’s actually a Gemini Irmscher R. I change my bet, it’s probably 1 of 1 in the country and 1 of a very small amount in the world. For reference, there was less than 1000 Impulse RS Turbo’s produced from that generation, and that was the “well known” model. So I’m guessing even less of these special Irmscher R’s lol 

Also, it’s the same engine and FWD system (in the base model) that the Lotus Elan M100 has. Pretty durable and fun from what I’ve read


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

NickW3 said:


> That all makes sense. And that’s perfect for what I’m currently looking for. An SUV or truck, however I’d like a manual lol. I’ve found a few of interest in Phoenix actually


Im usually in Flagstaff this time of year but if you want me to check something out in Phoenix let me know and Ill see what I can do.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Atl-Atl said:


> Im usually in Flagstaff this time of year but if you want me to check something out in Phoenix let me know and Ill see what I can do.


I’ll keep that in mind, thanks man


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

NickW3 said:


> Also, it’s the same engine and FWD system (in the base model) that the Lotus Elan M100 has. Pretty durable and fun from what I’ve read


Very cool - thanks for all the info.

CSB: although maligned by purists, I've gotten to chat with 2 different M100 owners and they just love the cars. The cars, apparently, are quite good to drive and reasonable to DIY maintain. They were just so different than anything Lotus did before. They certainly still catch your eye on the road, they look so wide.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Very cool - thanks for all the info.
> 
> CSB: although maligned by purists, I've gotten to chat with 2 different M100 owners and they just love the cars. The cars, apparently, are quite good to drive and reasonable to DIY maintain. They were just so different than anything Lotus did before. They certainly still catch your eye on the road, they look so wide.


I don’t think I’ve ever seen an Elan actually. Idk if they sold them in the states or not, haven’t looked into them much. From what I read though the Isuzu engine in these above Isuzu’s and the Lotus is pretty damn bulletproof just like most Isuzu’s. So, despite parts probably being hard to find, it doesn’t seem like it’d be a total pain to own


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Ill just go ahead and post my own (close to attainable version) dream vehicle.









EarthRoamer #61 - rvs - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Model: 2007 EarthRoamer XV-LT Base Vehicle: Crew Cab Ford 550 Color: Arizona Beige I have owned & meticulously maintained this Classic ER since 2009. It has always been stored & plugged into...



denver.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Atl-Atl said:


> Ill just go ahead and post my own (close to attainable version) dream vehicle.


Close to attainable? LoL, that's way more than what I paid for my house and garage a few years ago. My couch doesn't even fit in there.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Close to attainable? LoL, that's way more than what I paid for my house and garage a few years ago. My couch doesn't even fit in there.


By "close to attainable" I mean closer than $650,000+ for a new one 😬


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a manual W124. I didn't even know they sold them like this in the US.






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com




_
1988 Mercedes-Benz 300 e 3.0 Sedan 4D
$4,500

Selling my every day Mercedes. Runs good. New: Battery, alternator, rear brakes ( parking brakes pads, rotors, cables, callipers), brake fluid, new engine oil, distributor rotor and cap, coil. AC blows cold, all electric seats and power windows are working. Strong engine. Tranny and clutch works good. Manual 5 speed transmission. Rust only at jacks spot, but only cosmetic, frame solid. Has some noise from rear maybe a differential maybe hub I’m not sure Interior is good and clean. All mats are original. Overall need some attention but nothing major.

















_


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

r_fostoria said:


> Here's a manual W124. I didn't even know they sold them like this in the US.


Order only from '86-'88 I believe. Can't be more than a few dozen left.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> Here's a manual W124. I didn't even know they sold them like this in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minus the potential rust issues I like it. As for the manual, I'm not a W124 expert but was curious so I did some searching and came across this thread from 2010 in which someone says "I have a manual 300e 1 of 883, which what i was told, not sure how truthful that stat is." Even if his numbers aren't 100% accurate it still confirms the cars were sold in the USA and yup they were very rare.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

r_fostoria said:


> Here's a manual W124. I didn't even know they sold them like this in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very tempted to grab this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

ENV² said:


> Very tempted to grab this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do iiiiiiiit!


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Also tempted to pic this up. Great find! Wondering about the rust as well, I’m sure it ain’t pretty


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

This thing is amazing.

1966 Rover P6 2000SC - Unique original project with all...



> *1966 Rover P6 2000SC - Unique original project with all documentation! - $4,750 (san jose east)*
> 
> Project car for sale – please read below for all details:
> 
> ...


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

944 with LS1 swap; hood emblem is a nice touch
86 944 / LT1 Porsche Turbo body - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


















another 944 in a cool color, not perfect but nice
1987 Porsche 944 (Summer Yellow) - cars & trucks - by owner -...

















$3000 sho with a manual
1995 Ford Taurus SHO - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









2000 M5 with manual 
2000 BMW M5 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















lower mileage tt; has a bunch of stuck on stuff I would remove but $3500..
people need to learn how to take pictures...
2000 Audi TT Coupe - Stick shift - cars & trucks - by owner -...









really beautiful 914 with a fair amount of repairs/restoration
1974 Porsche 914 - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle automotive sale

















decent start on a ghia, listed as a roller but say she purrs... 
VINTAGE VW ! - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale









decent BMW 2002 that needs a little sorting for $8750
BMW 1976 2002 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















shes no looker but gremlin for sale, don't see them too often
1976 AMC Gremlin for sale - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Here's a once-in-a-lifetime chance to own _the_ Jackboy Supra!


















1994 Toyota Supra - Jackboys Car - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Car is on the album cover of Jackboys Clean title in hand 1994 Silver 5Spd Targa Chassis California car from 1994-2020 No Rust 1JZ GTE VVTi W58 5spd 405 WHP on 91 at 17psi on AEM V2 6265 Comp...



atlanta.craigslist.org





.

1JZ GTE VVTi W58 5spd
405 WHP on 91 at 17psi on AEM V2
6265 Comp Journal Bearing Single Turbo
CTSV brake kit 6 front 4 rear
264 BC Cams
Less than 5k mi on ACT street sprung clutch kit & build
Hellcat 525 & 1200cc injectors

Original paint so could use a paint job
Speedo and Odo is broken has 200k+ miles
Seats have rips

This Supra is on the cover of the album Jackboys, on the Spotify banner for the album, in the official Music video GANG GANG and JACKBOYS

Inquiries DM me on Instagram @mk4_zach
Make an Offer. Real offers get real replies


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Heck yes, I love this!

1978 Ford Mustang II King Corba : Craigslist 

$34,950



> 1978 Ford Mustang King Cobra, one of only 4,313 produced, red, with red interior, 5.0 v-8, automatic transmission, with only 80,051 actual miles, brand new Holley carburetor, and tires, runs good. $34,950


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

It makes me happy someone kept this B3 wagon in such nice shape, 16v 5spd
1991 VW Passat GL Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















rare bird for sure, more than you can afford pal; Celica Gt4 WRC
1994 Celica gt-four WRC - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















nice Audi 4000, little pricey though
=-=READY FOR LOVE =-=1987 Audi 4000cs Quattro - cars & trucks - by...

















always liked how the turbo 924 looked; really dig it in this odd color
1980 924 porsche turbo (931) - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









a highschool friend had one of these and I remember a couple sketchy winter drives to lake placid in it in the late 90's; I didn't know how to drive stick at the time so I didn't get to experience the column shifter 
1970 Saab 96 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Holy crap, every car on this page is something I would like to own/drive.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

Buickboy92 said:


> Heck yes, I love this!
> 
> 1978 Ford Mustang II King Corba : Craigslist
> 
> $34,950


Wow, didn't realize the number of DECENT Mustang II's was THAT low. 😁 

All joking aside, friend of mine had one of these in high school. Had no idea they were that rare.🍻


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Someone here needs to give this thing a home. 



joedubbs said:


> It makes me happy someone kept this B3 wagon in such nice shape, 16v 5spd
> 1991 VW Passat GL Wagon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

forgot I saw this the other day, friggin stunning, I love it
1954 Studebaker Commander - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Pretty interesting Quantum.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That P6, holy cow! The only American market P6 I've ever seen was in a junkyard.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

dviking mk2 said:


> Pretty interesting Quantum.
> View attachment 192908


Oh man, I drove a n '84 white Quantum sedan in college in the 90s. Loved that car. It went through hell though: someone backed into the driver door when I was visiting a friend, I took a turn too fast, overcorrected, and spun into a sign and dented up the back. It was broken into; the guy smashed the dash to get the radio out. It leaked almost every liquid you put into the thing. But it always started on the first try. It was worthless at the end, but I was still sad to see it go.

$15K is...too much for such an unknown model. Maybe they'd get that on BAT, but only some hardcore VW fan will pay top dollar for it.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Oh man, I drove a n '84 white Quantum sedan in college in the 90s. Loved that car. It went through hell though: someone backed into the driver door when I was visiting a friend, I took a turn too fast, overcorrected, and spun into a sign and dented up the back. It was broken into; the guy smashed the dash to get the radio out. It leaked almost every liquid you put into the thing. But it always started on the first try. It was worthless at the end, but I was still sad to see it go.
> 
> $15K is...too much for such an unknown model. Maybe they'd get that on BAT, but only some hardcore VW fan will pay top dollar for it.


That sounds like...an experience. I had a buddy in HS with a 5 speed Quantum wagon, with I believe a 5 cylinder? It was syncro too. It was such a cool oddball car. It was brown to top it off.
15k is big money for that, although it should have some value in how clean it is.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

dviking mk2 said:


> That sounds like...an experience. I had a buddy in HS with a 5 speed Quantum wagon, with I believe a 5 cylinder? It was syncro too. It was such a cool oddball car. It was brown to top it off.
> 15k is big money for that, although it should have some value in how clean it is.


IIRC the Quantums only came with 5-cyl gas engines or 4-cyl diesels and there were no 4-cyl gas models. But I could be wrong. There were FWD 5-cylinder ones with manual transmissions, but they were rare. Hell, the whole model line was rare. The cream-of-the-Quantum-crop was the Syncro wagons offered late in the model's life cycle - 2.2L 5-Cyl, AWD, manual transmission.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> IIRC the Quantums only came with 5-cyl gas engines or 4-cyl diesels and there were no 4-cyl gas models. But I could be wrong. There were FWD 5-cylinder ones with manual transmissions, but they were rare. Hell, the whole model line was rare. The cream-of-the-Quantum-crop was the Syncro wagons offered late in the model's life cycle - 2.2L 5-Cyl, AWD, manual transmission.


I believe you're right. He got his from a friend of ours that was a long time Vw/Audi and Porsche mechanic, he happened to have that Quantum. It was a cream of the crop AWD one. He missed it as soon as he got rid of it. They remind me a lot of the Audi 5000 wagons of that era.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

dviking mk2 said:


> Pretty interesting Quantum.
> View attachment 192908











1986 VW Quantum Santana - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Im selling my UNIQUE VW Quantum5 1986 with only 49.000 miles , im the second owner , the car is the only one of this kind in MA State , its a collector car , i got from the original owner , no rust...



boston.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Chevy 350 Nova 1972, Original Owner - $27,500*









Chevy 350 Nova 1972, Original Owner - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Chevy 350 Nova 1972, Original Owner all Stock, Very Rare This is an actual original owner’s car and we have all the repair and maintenance records from day one. She purchased it in her late 20’s and...



sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Unusual Car Collection









Unusual car collection must be sold Chevrolet Mopar Benz - cars &...


We have decided to liquidate our classic cars 1. Corvair monza spider turbo. Disassembled project. Engine & trans intact. Floors solid. Fresh paint with scratches from storage. Needs...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Batsh1t crazy price for a Toyota pickup. Clean though.









1991 Toyota 4WD Pickups classic - cars & trucks - by dealer -...


1991 Toyota 4WD Pickups classic -- $39,995 ☎ Call: ext 10019 Vehicle Information: 1991 Toyota 4WD Pickups classic Price: $39,995 Year: 1991* Make: *Toyota** Model: *4WD Pickups** Series: *classic**...



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

1997 BMW 540i - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


One of the best old BMW ever , every thing work perfect on it , interior like new ✨✨✨, VERY SPEED CAR 🏎🏎🏎, Manual 6 gear , No check Engine light No oil leaking Very smooth shifting the gear Pass...



phoenix.craigslist.org














Not a bad price for what the current market is. Looks in fair shape and it’s an Arizona car, so no rust. “Poor” man’s M5


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Damn 3 years ago that 540 would be 3,000-3,500 all day


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Talked to the 540 seller. That car will be sold today even without recent service records


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

The ad has already been taken down. Good cars sell fast.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

nice well maintained B4 passat tdi wagon
Passat B4V TDI 5 speed - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

1997 AUDI A4 1.8T - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale 
Really rare B5 here for a good price and low miles. Sport clothes as well. Wonder if the owner’s on the forums?










2000 BMW 540i 6-Speed Manual Transmission - cars & trucks - by...


Offered by Burov Motors www.burovmotors.com 2000 BMW 540 152K MILES CLEAN & CLEAR TITLE CLEAN CARFAX 4.4L 8-CYLINDER ENGINE 6-SPEED MANUAL TRANSMISSION REAR WHEEL DRIVE RUNS LIKE A CHAMP! JUST...



philadelphia.craigslist.org




Another nice 540 for sale for a decent price. Much better shape it looks like too


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Not sure if good deal... Owner seems like they kept on top of maintenance at least. 









2010 MERCEDES-BENZ E63 AMG - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


For sale is my 2010 MERCEDES-BENZ E63 AMG. 112k miles. Interior and exterior are in great condition with no dents, dings or scratches. Clean carfax report. Runs and drives great. I’ve owned a few of...



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

NickW3 said:


> 1997 AUDI A4 1.8T - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale
> Really rare B5 here for a good price and low miles. Sport clothes as well. Wonder if the owner’s on the forums?


Oh man I'd be all over that. A set of OEM lights and wheels would do that thing wonders.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Rare restored 1984 Datsun Nissan 720 Bushmaster 4x4 - cars & trucks...


Up for sale is this very rare 1984 Nissan (Datsun) 720 Bushmaster 5-speed SUV. So rare, Seller has never seen another one in person. Before Nissan had the Pathfinder, they needed something to...



richmond.craigslist.org


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

1978 Isuzu 117 XC - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


$18,900 obo PRICED TO SELL!!! Extremely rare, highly original condition! Mileage in kilometers is 74000 km 1978 Isuzu 117 Coupe XC, righthand drive JDM. 1.8 overhead CAM, 5 speed manual...



hartford.craigslist.org


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

1988 turbo coupe[9650 miles - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Two owner Low mileage Turbo Coupe I have owned 17 years Original Goodyear Eagle Tires



richmond.craigslist.org





Only 9650 miles


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Bushmaster!! Waw  I've only ever once seen one in the flesh, and it sure wasn't that nice!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1971 Chevrolet Impala.

💘 

Love the all blue interior/exterior. What a useless car in today's world, but man if I had space and money to burn I'd be all over that Chevy.









1971 Chevrolet Impala | eBay


1971 two door Chevrolet Impala. The rear window and louvers on the rear trunk lid is referred to as a Custom. These were an option on the two door Impala as I understand it. It still has the Kansas trip permit taped in the rear window.



www.ebay.com


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Another one!






Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com





_$1800 - Rare five speed selling my 1988 Mercedes 300E Been a great car very reliable runs and drives excellent Great on gas all books all records I owned this car since 1997 _


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Wtf, those two cars make up probably 5% of the entire remaining 300E manual population. Buy that please.


----------



## fizay (Oct 10, 2008)

1999 Mazda Miata Anniversary Edition - New


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

That T-bird is gorgeous. I don’t know that having the original tires is a selling point. I wonder what the seals and hoses look like.


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

The last clean TL Type-S of this gen?









2007 Acura TL Type S - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


2007 Acura TL Type S - $6000 Firm - Serious inquiries only please for this clean titled vehicle. Overall: This Type S has literally been the best purchase of my entire life and it owes me absolutely...



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

VarianceVQ said:


> The last clean TL Type-S of this gen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is absurdly clean. When you consider the miles or years its been in service thats freaking impressive


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

fizay said:


> 1999 Mazda Miata Anniversary Edition - New


I bought a 1966 GTO with similar mileage in the early 2000's. It turned out to be a nightmare as everything rubber part that could degrade did and there was rust in the top half of the motor from it just sitting. These really low mileage cars scare me.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BryanH said:


> I bought a 1966 GTO with similar mileage in the early 2000's. It turned out to be a nightmare as everything rubber part that could degrade did and there was rust in the top half of the motor from it just sitting. These really low mileage cars scare me.


You don't buy a low mileage older car to drive around. That is what a museum is for.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

iamnotemo said:


> That is absurdly clean. When you consider the miles or years its been in service thats freaking impressive


That sounds like a fair price too! unfortunately its not a manual, but damn its very clean!


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Why doesn’t he just replace the thermostat? That’s so easy to do.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> Another one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The eccentric wiper is on the wrong side..


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I've never seen one. There's even a back seat if you have friends with no legs.









1972 Honda Z600 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Selling my ‘72 Z600. It has a completely rebuilt engine and carburetor with less than 500miles since the rebuild (Tim Mings professional rebuild to concourse standards). Car gets 50mpg+ if driven...



sandiego.craigslist.org


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

VarianceVQ said:


> The last clean TL Type-S of this gen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The J-spec will go another 200k easily. The trans might not though. Too bad it's auto tragic.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I've never seen one. There's even a back seat if you have friends with no legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Tim Mings did the rebuild, this car will be a solid driver. He is _the_ N600/Z600 expert. Fairly certain he's done work on Honda of America's N600. @mercilessmings on IG.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

These look like those Cosmic wheels used on classic Minis. I've only ever seen them in 10" diameter. Are these the same in what I am assuming is 12"?



LT1M21Stingray said:


>


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

todras said:


> The J-spec will go another 200k easily. The trans might not though. Too bad it's auto tragic.


Was this still of the era where the Honda V6 ATs were considered a reliability weak point?


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

If they were maintained and not beat on they last fairly well. Not many people did that though.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

VarianceVQ said:


> Was this still of the era where the Honda V6 ATs were considered a reliability weak point?


Around 06 they got better. But this TL has 200K miles and the 3.5 is an oil burner. 



A few things: 1) haven't seen a pre-refresh J-Body in ages 2) the FI 2.8L is a great fit for these, which is good because the 2.0 is a turd and 3) wow, GM made _2 separate_ digital dashes for the J body alone (this and the Cinnamon), the _economy_ model. I'm pretty sure they made at least one for literally every platform in the 80s. Great example of Smith-era disfunction. 


















I love how they pointed out "gauges".


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Bmw M3 1997


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

1990 Toyota Celica All-Trac Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner -...


For sale is a extremely rare 1990 Toyota Celica All-Trac turbo. Otherwise known as the ST185 or GT-4. These were made with the powerhouse capable 3sgte by Toyota and Yamaha. Chances are if you're...



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Vrucizzy said:


> These look like those Cosmic wheels used on classic Minis. I've only ever seen them in 10" diameter. Are these the same in what I am assuming is 12"?


The standard factory wheel size for the N600 and Z600 is 10". Makes sense, since they're essentially Mini-sized.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

88c900t said:


> I love how they pointed out "gauges".


I love how they spelled it correctly.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Vad's last picture is funny as hell.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

bombardi said:


> Bmw M3 1997


Those seats are so awesome!

Not in the know but are they Vaders?

Edit: yes they are cloth/suede Vaders.


----------



## kä_käferbär (11 mo ago)

'69 BMW 1600 completely original, not a speck of rust, in L.A. its entire life. I figure this must be a unicorn in the 1600/2002 community. 1969 BMW 1600 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Ran when parked.









Rare find 1974 Ford Pinto Wagon (all original) - cars & trucks - by...


Rare Find All original 1974 Ford Pinto Wagon 1 owner garaged since 1986 full title original Montgomery ward tires, all badges manual transmission hasn't been started since 1986 comes with the...



denver.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Waw, that 1600 sure is nice.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

I had a '74 Pinto for college.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

URS6 Wagon with 5spd
1995 Audi URS6 Avant Manual AAN - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...









audi coupe GT, doesn't run but looks like it's in decent shape
1987 Audi Coupe GT - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...









pretty sweet Probe turbo GT
1990 Ford Probe GR - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...

















1990 Celica Altrac turbo
1990 Toyota Celica All-Trac Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner -...

















nice clean CRX 
1991 Honda CRX HF - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















always liked the first gen insight, priced a little high but looks clean
Y2000 Honda Insight (Gen. 1) Manual Trans. Red - cars & trucks - by...

















don't know much about these but a handsome looking wagon; I love the roof line
1996 BMW 318i Touring - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

























peak price pandemonium but still a clean example of a del sol 
1994 Honda Del Sol S For Sale - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















ultimately not that special but a well cared for b5 passat with 5spd
2000 VW Passat 1.8t — Original Owner - cars & trucks - by owner -...


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

1972 Ford E-Series Van - rvs - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Vintage 1972 Ford Xplorer Class B Camper Van with 62,000 original miles. One Ton extended chassis with the 5.0L 302CI V8, Auto Trans, full gauges and dealer Air conditioner that will need servicing....



minneapolis.craigslist.org





Vintage 1972 Ford Xplorer Class B Camper Van with 62,000 original miles. One Ton extended chassis with the 5.0L 302CI V8, Auto Trans, full gauges and dealer Air conditioner that will need servicing. The inside looks Awesome with original green shag carpet. New cedar lined closet and bathroom door. New LED lights throughout, new rear sound system, power converter, power port for 12v and usb charging, propane tank, 5 gallon water heater. Newly covered cushions and matching curtains. New 12v water pump for water system, that includes a fresh tank, black tank and huge grey water tank. Kitchen has stove, 12v frig, sink and exhaust fan over stove. New roof vent with Max Air fan an AC unit could be installed there if needed. 12v Furnace that works well. The wet bath includes shower, sink, toilet and awesome Green finish!!

Mechanically it has rebuilt carb, new gas tank, fuel pump, full tune up, wires, plugs, cap, rotor, filters etc. New exhaust system with a performance muffler and chrome exhaust tip....nice rumble. 5 brand new Firestone Tires. Complete manual included.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

VadGTI said:


> The standard factory wheel size for the N600 and Z600 is 10". Makes sense, since they're essentially Mini-sized.


Wow. I didn't realize they were so small.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That camper, that's just a horrible location for the spare.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

VarianceVQ said:


> 1990 Toyota Celica All-Trac Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner -...
> 
> 
> For sale is a extremely rare 1990 Toyota Celica All-Trac turbo. Otherwise known as the ST185 or GT-4. These were made with the powerhouse capable 3sgte by Toyota and Yamaha. Chances are if you're...
> ...


Man I have always wanted a GT-Four celica of any gen. They were always so cool and so capable


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1949 Mercury









1949 Mercury Eight, 2-door coupe, unrestored, unmodified - cars &...


This 1949 Mercury Eight is a blank slate, garage-stored since the 1970s. It's got a solid body with some surface rust where the original paint has begun to fail. The seats and headliner are intact...



youngstown.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Iroczgirl said:


> That camper, that's just a horrible location for the spare.


It'd be easy to include when getting the tires rotated though.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Whoa, an X-90 Suzuki in Anchorage(!)

1997 Suzuki X-90 : Craigslist

$6,000



> Retro ‘97 Suzuki X-90 with new T-tops and spares in the trunk. Great 2-door, 5-speed manual SUV perfect for both daily driving and off-roading. Currently on summer tires and comes with a set of winter tires.
> 
> Asking $6000 cash, OBO. Delivery not available, must be able to come pick up car on date of purchase.
> 
> Please feel free to reach out if you have any questions.


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Another Celica:









1997 BLACK TOYOTA CELICA GT CONVERTIBLE - cars & trucks - by owner -...


SELLING MY BEAUTIFUL 1997 BLACK TOYOTA CELICA GT CONVERTIBLE......AUTOMATIC........70,100 MILES....SHE IS A BEAUTY BUT I MUST DOWNSIZE.....NEW ANTENNA, TIRES, WINDSHIELD, BATTERY.....THE BODY IS IN...



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

That will sell quicker than any Alltrac. Very sought after convertible.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

2001 BMW 740i Sport E38 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


For sale is my 2001 BMW 740i Sport. This is a real short-wheelbase, sport package E38 finished in Alpine White over sand beige leather. The car is in incredible condition, with relatively low...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

@Sold Over Sticker need a little salt to go with your pepper?


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Pretty solid price for one of those. Bonus for all the engine short comings addressed. Someone should pounce on that thing.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1969 Chevy G20









1969 Chevy G20 Sportvan108 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Selling my 1969 Chevy G20 Sportvan108 Deluxe. I have owned this van for nearly 3 years and have loved every minute. Bought the van with 53,144 miles, and put on exactly 5,407 miles. Current odometer...



orangecounty.craigslist.org


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Just looked at this. Not bad but needed a fair bit of work.
No wrecked, not rusty, not roached out. 
But, check engine light with misfire, VCG leaking onto turbo making smoke show, no front brake pads at all and grooved rotors, suspension is all original and blown. Pffffttttt.
Still offered $5k which he turned down.


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS-T - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS-T. 210k miles. ONE owner vehicle. Clean title (from 1995). Untouched, all stock (even the radio!). Turbocharged, 4cyl legendary 4G63 motor. The GST is FWD model, but has...



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Dealer smokin crack









Pre-Owned 1994 Geo Metro XFi FWD


Used 1994 Geo Metro XFi 2D Hatchback Blue for sale - only $9,995. Visit Classic Toyota Henderson in Henderson #NC serving Neuse, Halifax and Roxboro #2C1MS2467R6787570




www.classictoyotahenderson.com





"The 1994 Geo Metro XFi is one of the most sought after vehicles in the market right now"
Yeah okay dude. Maybe if it had like sub 10k miles and was in mint condition.... Looks like somebody suffered in this penalty box with no air conditioning, look at that drivers seat. Also smoke/nicotine stains are apparent on the plastics....


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

dang, imagine what you could have for ten grand instead, they were $8395 in 1994. 

one owner 1995 eclipse, kind of cool to see a stock one in good shape
1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS-T - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

















85 Lebaron 5spd turbo, does state it needs front floor pans, kinda rad wood cool for sure
1985 Chrysler LeBaron 5spd Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner -...

























arguably cooler than the Geo posted above, 1987 Fiat Panda 4x4, some sort of special edition
1987 Fiat Panda 4x4 Sisley - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...

























really clean looking prelude for decent asking price
1999 Honda Prelude, Manual Transmission, Clean Title, Excellent -...
















1999 Ford Contour SVT 5spd, says needs work but runs well, cool to see, kinda dig the kit
1999 Ford Contour SVT - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

joedubbs said:


> dang, imagine what you could have for ten grand instead, they were $8395 in 1994.
> ...
> 
> really clean looking prelude for decent asking price
> ...



That prelude is pretty dang clean looking. good price for sure and 130k miles, just broken in and perfect to drive wherever- not a museum item.

As for the contour - do you mean body kit? I am pretty sure that one is all factory(sideskirts and svt bumpers). I always thought they looked cool but a little "off" for some reason. a friend had one used in 2002ish, it was a hoot.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Found on CL but the ad redirected to an auction. Will be interesting to watch this one.








Estate Auction of 1991 BMW M5


This item is being sold by auction. Bidding starts Aug 2 and ends Aug 4. Item is located in Woodland , CA.




www.westauction.com


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

VarianceVQ said:


> 1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS-T - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> 1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS-T. 210k miles. ONE owner vehicle. Clean title (from 1995). Untouched, all stock (even the radio!). Turbocharged, 4cyl legendary 4G63 motor. The GST is FWD model, but has...
> ...


The whole car is sort of nasty.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Says auto but is manual in description
Didn't think any of these were still around in decent shape.





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com




1988 Nissan stanza wagon
$3,950
Listed a week ago in Akron, OH


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Manuel!






Used 2017 Subaru Forester For Sale in Corona, CA | Stock #: 320752B


Used 2017 Subaru Forester for sale in Corona. Call our Inland Empire Toyota dealership at (855) 807-4953 for more info on VIN: JF2SJAEC1HG808473




www.lhmtoyotacorona.com


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

VW Camper!









1969 Volkswagen Beetle - Classic | eBay


Volkswagen Beetle - Classic. 1969 VW Bugger, 1600 Single Port 53HP, Mileage on Speedo is 51180. I have owned this Bugger for 25yrs. This is the only Bugger for sale in the US. that I know of. I painted the red on the car 25yrs ago.



www.ebay.com


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

pretty clean/decent Viggen Saab for sale, not perfect but reasonable asking price
1999 SAAB 9-3 Viggen - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...

















sale pending but cheap Neon R/T for sale.. not quite an srt-4 of course; 80k, 5spd
*** PENDING SALE*** 1999 Dodge Neon R/T 80k Original Miles - cars &...









really clean 93 Integra, 75k, 5spd
1993 Acura Integra 3dr Hatchback LS 5-Spd - cars & trucks - by...


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

This one I find funny simply because...

"No rust whatsoever."










"Beautiful leather interior."



















2008 Hummer H3 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Mint Hummer here. Well maintained, as you can see. Just got a Brand new transmission from the dealership with a warranty! Drives like brand new. No rust whatsoever. Fully loaded with all options....



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

maintained SC2 for 2000$ 
2000 Saturn SC2 3 door - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
















pretty nice looking cabby for sale on the cheap
VW Cabriolet - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















worst way to spend three grand, unless you have some v8's lying around 
2 rx8's for three grand
2004 Mazada RX8 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

















71 Elan, looking classy, dealer looks to have some cool stock in the background
1971 Lotus Elan 2+2 - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle automotive...

















3500$ for a Z, looks pretty decent
Nissan 300 ZX - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

Just when you think you've seen it all. 

Log into Facebook


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Can't get over how awesome and gross that interior is lol. 

1974 Ford Econoline Conversion Van : Craigslist

$17,995



> 1974 Ford Econoline 100, 302 V8 with auto trans and manual steering and only 81,169 miles. COMPLETELY ORIGINAL from back in the day, a true time capsule tucked away in what appears to have been dry storage. This one is largely "untouched" and all original from back in the day. Original paint scheme still in great condition and the interior remains as it was in the 70's. This van drives excellent, motor runs like a clock. This is a "Blast from the Past" and is a rare find for sure... if you have a collection this one would be a must have to add. Priced at $17,995


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Wut.









1989 Concept Coach Limousine - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1989 Oldsmobile 98 Broughm 58" stretch limousine. Only 29 produced by Concept Coach. I am the original owner. Rear compartment consist of two bench seats (club seating). There is a removable bar...



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

That's a nice Panda and 300ZX upthread.


2008 Spec V for $6000




__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com

















VarianceVQ said:


> "No rust whatsoever."


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

Buickboy92 said:


> Can't get over how awesome and gross that interior is lol.



I want that Bronco!


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

joedubbs said:


> 71 Elan, looking classy, dealer looks to have some cool stock in the background
> 1971 Lotus Elan 2+2 - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle automotive...


Any chance "2+2" is vintage Lotus speak for "1 normal sized person" ?


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Subaru Outback XT con manuel with a CEL -- @patrikman where art thou?

2006 Subaru Outback XT Limited, Turbo, 5MT, 137k _CEL-Sold AS IS_ -... (craigslist.org)


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Funny how that Outback has the same radio issue mine did. It freaks out and goes full volume, blinks like crazy, turns off the heat/ac at random. Only fix is to replace the whole unit.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

CostcoPizza said:


> Subaru Outback XT con manuel with a CEL -- @patrikman where art thou?
> 
> 2006 Subaru Outback XT Limited, Turbo, 5MT, 137k _CEL-Sold AS IS_ -... (craigslist.org)
> 
> View attachment 202180


 “selling below value because it needs a long block” lololol


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

I have never heard of this thing but it's gorgeous:

















Pininfarina Azzurra Spider 2000 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


This is a vintage car in original condition. Generator was replaced. Mileage: 97,432 miles Transmission:5-Speed Manual Drivetrain: Rear-Wheel Drive Fuel Type: Gasoline Engine:102 hp 2L I4 Exterior...



newjersey.craigslist.org





Without knowing what it might be based on, I'd wager getting parts might be a challenge.


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

20 grand for this. I want to say this seller is insane but I don't actually know for sure:









2006 Chevrolet Suburban LTZ - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


2006 Chevrolet Suburban 4dr 1500 4WD LTZ, Engine VORTEC 6000 V8 SFI, Horsepower Ft 335 @ 5200 RPM, Torque 375 @ 4000 RPM, Max Towing Capacity 7,200 lbs, Drivetrain 4-Wheel Drive, Transmission...



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## gprace (Dec 29, 2007)

nobbyv said:


> I have never heard of this thing but it's gorgeous:
> View attachment 202673
> 
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, when Fiat stopped US imports Pininfarina picked up the 124 Spyder using the Pininfarina name. This is basically a Fiat 124 Spyder.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

gprace said:


> If I remember correctly, when Fiat stopped US imports Pininfarina picked up the 124 Spyder using the Pininfarina name. This is basically a Fiat 124 Spyder.


Bertone did something similar with the X1/9 too.


----------



## wariozrx (Jan 18, 2010)

VarianceVQ said:


> 20 grand for this. I want to say this seller is insane but I don't actually know for sure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He’s crazy…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wariozrx (Jan 18, 2010)

gprace said:


> If I remember correctly, when Fiat stopped US imports Pininfarina picked up the 124 Spyder using the Pininfarina name. This is basically a Fiat 124 Spyder.


Sharp car - but, god awful underpowered and will throw the timing belt in a heartbeat if you dont maintain the motor. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

VarianceVQ said:


> Wut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we revisit this thing for a minute? Isn't that a door from a 2-door Cutlass on the back?


----------



## Palic (Dec 26, 2017)

gprace said:


> If I remember correctly, when Fiat stopped US imports Pininfarina picked up the 124 Spyder using the Pininfarina name. This is basically a Fiat 124 Spyder.





JMURiz said:


> Bertone did something similar with the X1/9 too.


malcolm bricklin
After Fiat left the U.S. market, Bricklin created *International Automobile Importers (IAI)* in 1982 to import the Fiat X1/9 and 2000 roadster, renaming them the Bertone and the Pininfarina Azzurra.[23]
The company was profitable, but when Cadillac subsequently made a joint venture with Pininfarina, IAI was told that Cadillac didn't want a $14,000 Pininfarina being sold next to its $55,000 Pininfarina-manufactured Allanté — and gave IAI six months before they cancelled production of the cars


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Palic said:


> malcolm bricklin
> After Fiat left the U.S. market, Bricklin created *International Automobile Importers (IAI)* in 1982 to import the Fiat X1/9 and 2000 roadster, renaming them the Bertone and the Pininfarina Azzurra.[23]
> The company was profitable, but when Cadillac subsequently made a joint venture with Pininfarina, IAI was told that Cadillac didn't want a $14,000 Pininfarina being sold next to its $55,000 Pininfarina-manufactured Allanté — and gave IAI six months before they cancelled production of the cars


I'm willing to bet the US sales numbers were higher than the european ones. Shame because the Allanté sure was a flop.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

nobbyv said:


> I have never heard of this thing but it's gorgeous:
> View attachment 202673
> 
> 
> ...





wariozrx said:


> Sharp car - but, god awful underpowered and will throw the timing belt in a heartbeat if you dont maintain the motor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I owned one as a daily for a while....I became a MUCH better mechanic. When I owned it in the 80's parts were a breeze. Now I would think you might be screwed. Changing out the timing belt is super simple which is good because you really do need to do it way more often than any other car I have ever heard about. You can see the timing belt with the engine off. If it looks at all worn...even a tiny bit...replace it. The deal is your not just worried about the thing breaking your worried about it skipping teeth.

But when the car is running right it was SO fun to drive.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

I found this on facebook but am posting the dealers link to it because it has more information. I always loved these cars but have never owned one and this appears to be in great shape. Anything I should know?











https://www.autoheavenva.com/inventory/acura/tl/051328/



I know its after Honda's problem period with transmissions.
And the price seems a little ludicrous.


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

BryanH said:


> I found this on facebook but am posting the dealers link to it because it has more information. I always loved these cars but have never owned one and this appears to be in great shape. Anything I should know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Other than the fact it has the wrong transmission, no. Great car otherwise and should go to 300k. I'd replace trans fluid every 45k.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

todras said:


> Other than the fact it has the wrong transmission, no. Great car otherwise and should go to 300k. I'd replace trans fluid every 45k.


I was gonna offer 15k. 16k seems a bit much.


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

I'd say 13k and and see what they say. Worst is no. Play the typical dealer back and forth games.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

VarianceVQ said:


> 20 grand for this. I want to say this seller is insane but I don't actually know for sure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those wheels suck, but otherwise it's a sub 100,000 mile GMT800 in great shape. The crew cab 4x4 trucks are still bringing $20,000+, so will the Suburban's. It sucks, but it's the market.


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Those wheels suck, but otherwise it's a sub 100,000 mile GMT800 in great shape. The crew cab 4x4 trucks are still bringing $20,000+, so will the Suburban's. It sucks, but it's the market.


Yeah they aren't my first choice but they at least look like factory take-offs from the newer 1500 trucks. At least they aren't aftermarket junk (appears this way anywho).

Only 65k miles! 20 seems crazy for a 15yo truck but it looks nice and today's used truck market is weird.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

todras said:


> Other than the fact it has the wrong transmission, no. Great car otherwise and should go to 300k. I'd replace trans fluid every 45k.


The AWD 6 speed manual Type S is the one to get if you can find one in good shape for a fair price.


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Meanwhile, what $20k for a full-sized SUV apparently gets you in Toyota-land:









1978 Toyota Landcruiser - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1978 Toyota land cruiser second owner 175k miles extra set of wheels and tire runs good



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

VarianceVQ said:


> Meanwhile, what $20k for a full-sized SUV apparently gets you in Toyota-land:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the hell do they have that listed as a 1978?


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

BryanH said:


> I found this on facebook but am posting the dealers link to it because it has more information. I always loved these cars but have never owned one and this appears to be in great shape. Anything I should know?
> View attachment 203688
> 
> 
> ...


There is this one local to me. Manual transmission, but more than double the mileage for almost the same price as the one you posted. 
2007 Acura TL Type-S - $15,000


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

@bombardi Yeah....I need it a little closer than Texas. I really do wish I could get a manual. But automatic seems to be the trick.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

todras said:


> I'd say 13k and and see what they say. Worst is no. Play the typical dealer back and forth games.


So...I pulled the carfax and it was in a wreck. It has no entries for a YEAR around when it was in an accident...and carfax says it was a moderate accident to the whole passenger side. The seller refuses to move on the price.

Good freaking luck.


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

Man that seems like a lot of money. Hate this market. Sure the J series and an extremely reliable engine but if it's been in a wreck and the iffy auto trans on those. They are good if maintained well though. Prob no service history huh?


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

todras said:


> Man that seems like a lot of money. Hate this market. Sure the J series and an extremely reliable engine but if it's been in a wreck and the iffy auto trans on those. They are good if maintained well though. Prob no service history huh?


The service history stopped at the end of the free service (36000 miles) I called the selling dealer and they had not seen the car since the free service was over.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

bombardi said:


> There is this one local to me. Manual transmission, but more than double the mileage for almost the same price as the one you posted.
> 2007 Acura TL Type-S - $15,000


These cars have always been on my "short list" to try out, but they hold their value insanely well and usually pop up with a lot of miles.

Even the lower level 3.2 TL's and the Accord V6 6-speeds all hold value well and seem very desirable, making them hard to come by on the cheap.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

bombardi said:


> There is this one local to me. Manual transmission, but more than double the mileage for almost the same price as the one you posted.
> 2007 Acura TL Type-S - $15,000


As much as I like those, I'm not ready to pay that much for one.


----------



## wariozrx (Jan 18, 2010)

BryanH said:


> I owned one as a daily for a while....I became a MUCH better mechanic. When I owned it in the 80's parts were a breeze. Now I would think you might be screwed. Changing out the timing belt is super simple which is good because you really do need to do it way more often than any other car I have ever heard about. You can see the timing belt with the engine off. If it looks at all worn...even a tiny bit...replace it. The deal is your not just worried about the thing breaking your worried about it skipping teeth.
> 
> But when the car is running right it was SO fun to drive.


Truth on all counts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> As much as I like those, I'm not ready to pay that much for one.


That is because 15000 for one is INSANE.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Why the hell do they have that listed as a 1978?


Because it's probably a scam.


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

A very unusual modern one. I'm pretty sure these weren't sold stateside, right? 









2014 Mercedes B-Class Electric - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


2014 Mercedes B-Class Electric Excellent conditions. The battery is at the same level as the new one. 90 miles worm weather/65 miles weather below 10 degrees. Excellent car for a short commute.



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VarianceVQ said:


> A very unusual modern one. I'm pretty sure these weren't sold stateside, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool.
But reading reviews at the time they said it used a lot of Electricity- making it an inefficient EV (for being so small).


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

VarianceVQ said:


> A very unusual modern one. I'm pretty sure these weren't sold stateside, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure they were only sold in CA/OR/WA or maybe even CA only as a "compliance vehicle." They had Tesla batteries, too. Prior to the COVID market insanity, I saw them dip to as low as $11-12k here. Not bad for the not-quite-great range.

Here's one for $12,950 being discussed on Jalopnik last year:



https://jalopnik.com/at-12-950-would-you-plug-into-this-2014-mercedes-benz-1847456164


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

1999 BMW Z3 2.3 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


As the title says…selling my Z3. Its a very nice weekend driver I purchased in 2020 after the elderly original owner from Cape Cod had to stop driving. I purchased it at 87K miles. It was a garaged...



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## bruna_golfmk4 (Jan 17, 2021)

Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Because Porsche race car. 









Porsche Race Car - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1992 Porsche 968 3.0 liter race package with a large list of spares!!!! I bought this car in September 2017 and she has been used for DE days for seasons (I didn't do any DE in 2020). She has also...



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Paging @Maximum_Download








classic original car - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


This amazing survivor car runs and feels new. Since it was pulled behind an RV most of its life the actual miles the car was driven are far lower than the odometer miles. It has been stored indoors...



cleveland.craigslist.org


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Paging @Maximum_Download
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I would rather get diphtheria.

When it comes to Escorts I really only like the GTs nowadays...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Those wheels suck, but otherwise it's a sub 100,000 mile GMT800 in great shape. The crew cab 4x4 trucks are still bringing $20,000+, so will the Suburban's. It sucks, but it's the market.





Tornado2dr said:


> Yeah they aren't my first choice but they at least look like factory take-offs from the newer 1500 trucks. At least they aren't aftermarket junk (appears this way anywho).


Those are the factory LTZ rims. That trim wasn't very popular.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Scirocco EV









Scirocco EV - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Scirocco VW Classic Electric Conversion - $19k (Seattle Metro area) 1988 VW Scirocco condition: excellent cylinders: other drive: fwd fuel: electric odometer: 102000 paint color: black size: sports...



seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

^ Do not want.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> ^ Do not want.


Why? I think its neat.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Umm.... hmmm....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Is that how you describe "Soccer mom" nowadays?


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

It's the Karen Edition.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Guess the asking price








2008 Acura TL Type S - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BryanH said:


> Why? I think its neat.


There's no way it matches the 16v/A1 chassis driving experience. But who knows, maybe in 30 years that will be the only way classic cars survive.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> There's no way it matches the 16v/A1 chassis driving experience. But who knows, maybe in 30 years that will be the only way classic cars survive.


Having owned one I can agree with that statement.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

beefjerky said:


> Guess the asking price
> View attachment 206567
> 
> 2008 Acura TL Type S - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


It is amazing that people think mods add to the price. They never do....you add mods for you. Not to sell it.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

:









Saab 99LE 1975 Good Condition - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Saab 99 LE Coupe. We bought a house at a tax default auction and found this beauty buried in the garage. No battery we inflated the tires. Best offer can own this car.



sfbay.craigslist.org





:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985 Volkswagen VW Scirocco, 8V - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


IF YOU ASK IF IT'S STILL AVAILABLE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. THANKS FOR LOOKING! 1985 VW SCIROCCO, 8-VALVE 5-SPEED, A.C. (WORKING), POWER WINDOWS & LOCKS (WORKING) 93K MILES NEUSPEED INTAKE THIS CAR...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Someone save the ol' gal.



stiggy-pug said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Idk where to put this but... Cleanest Mazdaspeed protege I've seen in forever. 24k miles. Asking $20,000


Autotrader - page unavailable


----------



## mcGrady92 (Jan 20, 2020)

stiggy-pug said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a neat one!


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

CostcoPizza said:


> Someone save the ol' gal.


Somebody gonna save it, 
they updated the ad:

_"The interest in this car has greatly exceed our expectations. My apologies for not being able to respond to all the emails we have received. Thanks for all the great advice the community has shared with us. Today (August 2nd) we cleaned the car inside and out and it looks amazing. The engine we have no idea regarding its condition we know given how long the car has sat it will need some work. The car sat on it tires for many years we inflated the tires ten days ago and they are holding air.

Given all the interest we have decided we will auction the car off using one probably either Ebay Motors or Bring a Trailer. Thanks for reading our ad."_

The water pumps they used for those engines are fun:










Saab enthusiasts have to get creative in many cases...









B engine water pump rebuild using standard industry parts


This thread is meant as a supplement to Nutcase's guide found here: http://www.saabcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50572&highlight=water+pump+rebuild I’m not a big fan of people converting B engine cars to electric water pumps if the water pump shafts are still in good condition. Since the...




www.saabcentral.com





.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Well kept 05 5 speed manual Legacy GT Limited. (southern use assumed no rust)
No interior pics tho...









2005 Subaru Legacy GT - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Up for sale is a pretty rare legacy GT limited in well kept condition with a stock 2.5 liter boxer engine, tan leather interior, BBS wheels, tinted windows, carbon fiber GT grill, new $2,300 A/C...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1985 Volkswagen VW Scirocco, 8V - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> IF YOU ASK IF IT'S STILL AVAILABLE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. THANKS FOR LOOKING! 1985 VW SCIROCCO, 8-VALVE 5-SPEED, A.C. (WORKING), POWER WINDOWS & LOCKS (WORKING) 93K MILES NEUSPEED INTAKE THIS CAR...
> ...


that is just a beautiful shape...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Ratty 240z.
Owner has had it 10 years. Runs and drives good. Had some rust in driver floor pan that he fiberglassed otherwise not rusty.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Really nice B5 S4








Audi S4 B5 2001 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


One Owner for 22 years. Light silver metallic with silk Nappa silver leather interior. This 2001 Audi S4 is the classic B5 Model powered by a twin-turbocharged 2.7-liter V6 mated to 5 speed...



denver.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

For 3500 seems ok.
These Magnums are hard to find in decent shape now.





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com




















2005 Dodge magnum SE Sport Wagon 4D
$3,500
Listed 4 days ago in Winston-Salem, NC

*About This Vehicle*

Driven 169,000 miles

Automatic transmission

Exterior color: Green · Interior color: Black

Fuel type: Gasoline

18.0 MPG city · 26.0 MPG highway · 21.0 MPG combined

This vehicle is paid off

*Seller's Description*
Run very good, no lights, no leaks, very clean, very quiet running car, very dependable, nothing wrong with the car, title in my name it's clean , waiting on the new title to come in the mail, just filed for a new title last week, but it's coming in the mail, will trade for a bike 1000 cc and up, prefer a hayabusa or gxser, or something that catches my eyes, location in Winston Salem NC V6 gas saver

110k mike bugeye WRX manual.




__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





















2002 Subaru impreza WRX Sport Wagon 4D
$8,000
Listed a day ago in Winston-Salem, NC




*About This Vehicle*



Driven 110,000 miles

Manual transmission

Exterior color: White · Interior color: Blue

Fuel type: Gasoline

18.0 MPG city · 25.0 MPG highway · 21.0 MPG combined

2 owners

This vehicle is paid off

Clean title
This vehicle has no significant damage or problems.

*Seller's Description*
THIS..... is a 2002 bugeye wagon with 110k on the original motor. I purchased from the original owner in April of 2021 along with a full book of maintenance records. The car has been adult owned and maintained very well. It is running an access port v2 stage 1 93 octane tune an has been since I've owned it. All exhaust and air filter is fully stock. 






__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


























2007 Subaru legacy 2.5i Wagon 4D
$6,400
Listed 3 days ago in Spartanburg, SC



*About This Vehicle*

Driven 116,000 miles

Manual transmission

Exterior color: Blue · Interior color: Tan

Fuel type: Gasoline

20.0 MPG city · 28.0 MPG highway · 23.0 MPG combined

Clean title
This vehicle has no significant damage or problems.

*Seller's Description*
2007 legacy wagon. It is in very good shape. Everything works. Has lowering springs with aftermarket wheels on it. Has a brand new clutch with tune up service and timing belt done. Runs very well. It is a 5 speed transmission and shifts like butter. Cold ac and fun to drive.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Found some goodies last night.

2001 BMW 740i M Sport - $16,000 w/ 111k miles










2001 BMW 740i Dinan - $18,500 w/ 137k miles










1991 Honda CRX SI 2 Owner - $24,500 w/ 178k miles


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I know somebody with a 1 owner 90 CRX Si.
It's still his dad's car though.
Values are crazy.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

I absolutely love those 7-Series and think they are visually perfect! They were on my short list when looking for a luxury 90's machine, but lack of manual trans and general fear of the V8 kept me away...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

holy ****


fully built superdupercharged celica, 29,000 miles, manuel, TRIAL build celica. Proper cool car.









2002 Toyota Celica GT-S - Trial Supercharged


----- UPDATE: August 9, 2022 - The Celica is still available and available for sale. We still enjoy it and go to car shows as time allows. Car run flawlessly, Supercharger pulls all the way to redline. Lift work perfectly. IF SERIOUSLY INTERESTED...shoot me a text 724-584-7120 It unfortunately...




www.newcelica.org


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

also I am kind of considering buying this Saturd sc2 manuel, leather with built motor and some cool parts....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

eBay, but damn this is rare. Rust free Mañuel 92 explorer.








1992 Ford Explorer | eBay


Shows 77k miles but it may have rolled over. Its in Museum Condition and it drives flawless. No leaks. Just passed CA smog so you know its running perfect. The condition is unreal. Its been garage kept by its original owner its whole life.



www.ebay.com


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

Log into Facebook

K swapped CR-Z. 😮


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

elite.mafia said:


> also I am kind of considering buying this Saturd sc2 manuel, leather with built motor and some cool parts....
> View attachment 210241


I want to see more pictures of this thing. It'd be cooler if it was pre-3 door but I still dig it. 

Also, random CSB, I had Progress Springs on my L Series. I still have a bunch of Progress stickers in my collection.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I want to see more pictures of this thing. It'd be cooler if it was pre-3 door but I still dig it.
> 
> Also, random CSB, I had Progress Springs on my L Series. I still have a bunch of Progress stickers in my collection.


I probably won't end up buying it - it's in cali, I'm in Massachusetts. Long ass way for a $3000 car. I can't find the listing anymore either. It was in a private saturn group on facebook.

Trying to find one of the 2 door saturns with the pop-up headlights, and a manual, and twin cam engine, is like searching for a golden egg laying rooster. And Roosters don't even lay eggs!


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This Falcon has to be a handful with the claimed 800hp. It's a beautiful car. The seats, steering wheel, and hole in the hood are a let down though. 









1964 Turbo Ford Falcon - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1964 Falcon Sprint 800+hp 363ci ford motor, 70mm turbo, injected, inter cooled, Magnum T56 6 speed, 9” with posi and 373gears 4link rear coil over suspension. Electric assist power steering with a...



spokane.craigslist.org


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> I absolutely love those 7-Series and think they are visually perfect! They were on my short list when looking for a luxury 90's machine, but lack of manual trans and general fear of the V8 kept me away...


I think they're the last truly attractive car BMW made, without compromise. Meaning, they made some other nice looking cars since, but I always seem to have to overlook or make excuses for one design element or another. But that era 7 was flawless in looks. But yeah, mechanically they would make me nervous today.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

bombardi said:


> Found some goodies last night.
> 
> 
> 1991 Honda CRX SI 2 Owner - $24,500 w/ 178k miles


About this CRX....

Is that really that price territory with that many miles?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This Falcon has to be a handful with the claimed 800hp. It's a beautiful car. The seats, steering wheel, and hole in the hood are a let down though.


Hopefully the brakes are good.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

BryanH said:


> About this CRX....
> 
> Is that really that price territory with that many miles?


I honestly have no idea, but have you looked at the pictures? That thing is absolutely MINT for its age and mileage. The two owners are grandfather and grandson. You would think it would have sold already so maybe they are asking for too much. They're probably better off throwing it up on BaT.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

todras said:


> Log into Facebook
> 
> K swapped CR-Z. 😮


Were these hybrids only? If so, is it still a hybrid with the swap? That would be so cool!


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

bombardi said:


> Were these hybrids only? If so, is it still a hybrid with the swap? That would be so cool!


yes hybrid only. Very likely it would not be a hybrid with the swap. That said, it's possible - there was a manual transmission available for the CRZ, so it was a hybrid manual.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Since I'm at it... I have zero justification for such a machine but this is super rad. Bonus points for being the coolest automotive color ever.

A vintage camper on the back or some sort of matching normal truck box would be really awesome.









1971 International Loadstar Travelcrew - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1971International Loadstar 1700 Travelcrew Type III Wildland Fire Truck. 67k miles, 345 gas engine, 182hp, 5 speed manual trans, air brakes. Engine just tuned up, complete overhaul of the carb, oil...



kalispell.craigslist.org


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Now this is pretty...









Rare 1956 Cadillac Series 62 Convertible - cars & trucks - by dealer...


Extremely Rare 1956 Cadillac Series 62 Convertible (1 of only 8,300 made) This dream car has just completed a 6-year full frame off restoration. All matching numbers and has been restored to the...



kansascity.craigslist.org


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Holy garage queen Batman!!!!!









Perfect Original 1990 First Year Miata 12K Miles - cars & trucks -...


PLEASE READ ALL OF THE TEXT. If you are interested in seeing this car you need to call me . I'm an old man, and while I do have a cell phone it cannot receive texts and I do not get email on it. I...



kansascity.craigslist.org


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Wow! He should list that on BAT. I bet it would pull better significantly better money. Those fools crazy.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Holt garage queen Batman!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a deal!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

With all the wildfires these days, they might want that truck back.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Since I'm at it... I have zero justification for such a machine but this is super rad. Bonus points for being the coolest automotive color ever.
> 
> A vintage camper on the back or some sort of matching normal truck box would be really awesome.
> 
> ...


The Snowrunner Loadstar!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> The Snowrunner Loadstar!


This looks shopped.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Holy crap. A cheap manual Mazda6 hatchback in reasonable shape (needs a good interior clean and sone clear on the hood, but no damage or rust) and low miles for the year.
Four banger..but performance wasn't bad with the stick.
Probably way more reliable and easier to work on than the v6.





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Damn. That 6 already sold. Probably bought by a carlot.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Ummm....what?!?









1965 Ford Mustang Tribute to P-51 - cars & trucks - by owner -...


I am selling a 1965 Ford Mustang that I have modified to be a tribute to the P-51 Mustang. The top has been chopped 3 inches and the chassis has been shortened 5 inches. This work has been done by a...



kansascity.craigslist.org


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Wow!
2002 Lexus IS300 SportCross Wagon 39k Miles


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

bombardi said:


> Wow!
> 2002 Lexus IS300 SportCross Wagon 39k Miles


"I don’t mean to sound rude but I know what this car is worth..."

"Possible trades:
GT500
GT350
Corvette GrandSport
Z06
2014 or newer ZL1 or z/28
C63 AMG
Jeep Gladiator
Bronco
2009 or newer Porsche 911
2013 or newer cayman
Lexus LC500
Nissan GTR R35
Corvette ZR1
Mercedes AMG GT
Porsche 911 Turbo
Audi R8
Dodge Viper
Dodge Hellcat"

No, I don't think you do.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Somebody has been sniffing their own farts.
The ONLY cool IS300 is the manual sedan version, and even those are worth maybe half that price in similar condition.



> This car was sold as a Luxury Toyota Supra wagon


No.
It.
Was.
Not.



TheFrank said:


> One must've sold for silly money on BaT.


Seriously?
Checks Bringatrailer
...

Well f**k me.
20k last year.








46k-Mile 2002 Lexus IS300 SportCross


Bid for the chance to own a 46k-Mile 2002 Lexus IS300 SportCross at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #46,233.




bringatrailer.com




But that's an auction site.
All it takes it two budders wanting THAT car to get the price up.
Sigh.
Maybe he isn't crazy about the price.. just the Supra BS description.


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

One must've sold for silly money on BaT.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

TheFrank said:


> One must've sold for silly money on BaT.


The problem with BaT and Barrett Jackson is every idiot out there thinks that because some outlier sold for stupid cash ALL of them must be worth that. Condition not withstanding. So we have rust filled crap boxes that people are still wanting 25000 for around here.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Every now and then I'll search for A112's and similar variants.

Saw this listing from a dealer in Italy who is asking €1,800





__





INNOCENTI MINI DE TOMASO 1.3 DA RESTAURO IN PESSIME CONDIZIONI - Royal Garage






www.royalgarage.it





_JAYSUS!_

😬


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I need a tetanus shot after looking at those photos. Inject it directly into my eyes please.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

SBC swap it


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

stiggy-pug said:


> Every now and then I'll search for A112's and similar variants.
> 
> Saw this listing from a dealer in Italy who is asking €1,800
> 
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

"Rust the hood" taken a step too far.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

I love how ludicrous Carvana pricing is on CL. A few examples from my area to chew on.

90k mile, 10 year old Prius:








2013 Toyota Prius c Two Hatchback 4D hatchback Blue - FINANCE ONLINE...


Carvana is the safer way to buy a car During these uncertain times, Carvana is dedicated to ensuring safety for all of our customers. In addition to our 100% online shopping and selling experience...



kansascity.craigslist.org





50k mile, nearly 12 year old base Fit with an auto:








2011 Honda Fit Hatchback 4D hatchback Red - FINANCE ONLINE - cars &...


Carvana is the safer way to buy a car During these uncertain times, Carvana is dedicated to ensuring safety for all of our customers. In addition to our 100% online shopping and selling experience...



kansascity.craigslist.org





And, my favorite, this Accord:








2017 Honda Accord Hybrid Touring Sedan 4D sedan Black - FINANCE...


Carvana is the safer way to buy a car During these uncertain times, Carvana is dedicated to ensuring safety for all of our customers. In addition to our 100% online shopping and selling experience...



kansascity.craigslist.org


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

4MotionMongrel said:


> I love how ludicrous Carvana pricing is on CL. A few examples from my area to chew on.
> 
> 90k mile, 10 year old Prius:
> 
> ...


That Accord pricing is nuts. We paid $27k for my wife’s 2017 Accord EX-L Hybrid brand new.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, that's... certainly something. 





__





Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

That's actually pretty cool. It looks like he did pretty good work on the body. Personally I would have flared out the fenders and found a way to protect that intercooler, especially since he claims its a daily.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

How about this stunner?!?









2020 Infiniti Q50 AWD *NO TITLE* WRECKED - cars & trucks - by owner...


2020 Infiniti Q50 AWD Only 5k Miles No title and no key. Purchased from police tow lot. Selling as is where is. Have bill of sale from police, title can be ￼acquired if you want to fix it and do the...



kansascity.craigslist.org


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Or this relic....









1995 Buick Century Only 54k! - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


1995 Buick Century V-6! Front wheel drive! Great transportation! Starts! Runs! Drives! Stops! Wonderful condition especially for its age! Great body and interior! Reliable transportation!...



kansascity.craigslist.org


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

I might be on a roll but this is my last one for a while...









1995 Chevrolet Impala SS / 5.7 V8 / 32K Actual Miles /Air Ride...


1995 Chevrolet Impala SS. VIN: 1G1BL52P4SR104165. 32K actual miles. Dyno tuned 5.7l V8 engine. Currently on a 91 octane tune. Automatic transmission. Airlift Performance Air Ride. Power 4 wheel disc...



kansascity.craigslist.org


----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)

__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ
 

Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com






Wood


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

__





1990 Porsche 911 964 CARRERA 4 BACKDATE BY ABREU MOTORS Beachwood OH | Woodmere Orange Highland Hills Ohio WP0AB296XLS452113


Research the 1990 Porsche 911 964 CARRERA 4 BACKDATE BY ABREU MOTORS in Beachwood, OH at Porsche Beachwood. View pictures, specs, and pricing on our huge selection of vehicles. WP0AB296XLS452113




www.porschebeachwood.com


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

4MotionMongrel said:


>







__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

The rare Cow Print Scirocco, sponsored by Gateway PCs.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

My dad just sent me this.

The fact it's a Mercury and had the camper as a factory option is freaking cool to me.









1963 Mercury F250 with Alaskan - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1963 Mercury F250 with factory Alaskan Camper. Bought new with camper option and winch. 292 Y block with 4 speed manual. BC registered and can be brought down to Osoyoos for pick up. 79,000 original...



wenatchee.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> The rare Cow Print Scirocco, sponsored by Gateway PCs.


Moooo-ve over, new project.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> The rare Cow Print Scirocco, sponsored by* Gateway PCs.*


there's a thing I haven't thought of in a long time


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com




1991 Ford taurus SHO Sedan 4D
$12,900
Listed 21 hours ago in Asheville, NC

Message
About This Vehicle
Driven 9,000 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: Gold · Interior color: Beige
Fuel type: Gasoline
Excellent condition

*Seller's Description*
Selling a one of a kind 1991 Ford Taurus SHO. This car was meticulously restored by Jim Eurenius in Springfield, OH around 10 years ago to the tune of $38,000. It has competed in multiple SHO Nationals events around the US and has won Best In Show (judged and popular vote) and Best Engine at several events. It is a no expense spared restoration, with multiple tasteful aftermarket upgrades. Details of these upgrades are in the last photo on the show plaque. It has had roughly 9,000 miles put on it since the restoration. Odometer reads 81,000 or so currently. Inside and out there's only one word to describe this car -- perfect. The only imperfections are some light cracks on the a-pillar plastic on the interior, and a wear spot on the driver's floor mat. Everything works perfectly like it did new. All the weather seals are new, and free of cracks or aging, as are all the plastics like the door handles, hood cowl, etc. There was an article written about this car on Bring a Trailer back in 2016. Best of SHO: Immaculately Restored 1991 Ford Taurus SHO You simply will not find another one like it anywhere. Contact me for more info and a full gallery of photos. Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

FYI: @Maximum_Download


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Wow, that SHO is clean. $12k is not a crazy number in today's market for a fully restored one.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Audi Allroad with manual transmission and 200K on the clock. You know you want it.








!!! 2003 Audi allroad quattro Wagon-!!! - cars & trucks - by dealer...


Kovacs Motors Ask for: Esteban Flores ☎ 18380 Sonoma Hwy Sonoma, CA 95476 Enter this link to see more images plus all other inventory we have available: http://lyv.cc/WZ52A 2003 Audi allroad quattro...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

These are getting rare with under 100k miles, no?





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





1988 BMW 528e OBO
$6,500
Listed 5 hours ago in London, KY

Message
About This Vehicle

Driven 8,900 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: Silver · Interior color: Silver
Fuel type: Gasoline
2 owners
This vehicle is paid off
Clean title
This vehicle has no significant damage or problems.

Seller's Description
It has cold air and heat runs great 89000 miles sun Roof and 5 spade manual transmission


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should put it on BAT and it’ll go for 30k lol

Edit: reread the description, it has 80k miles not 9 lol. Either way, restored it should go for 20-22 on BAT I think


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NickW3 said:


> He should put it on BAT and it’ll go for 30k lol
> 
> Edit: reread the description, it has 80k miles not 9 lol. Either way, restored it should go for 20-22 on BAT I think


I hate when they play around with the mileage.
Like "It's only got 62k miles.. (on the motor)"
But since a total restoration is at least somewhat understandable.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Have been for quite some time. They're reliable, get good MPG, and thus many got used up. 



BRealistic said:


> *These are getting rare with under 100k miles, no?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> I hate when they play around with the mileage.
> Like "It's only got 62k miles.. (on the motor)"
> But since a total restoration is at least somewhat understandable.


Yeah everyone always likes to mindf*** the buyer for some reason. Sure, I get it with the restoration, but like you said, so many ads always do that with the engine, body, etc. Just put the actual full mileage of the chassis and be done with it; put the weird mileage stuff in the description


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Owned previously by a Porsche Club president... for whatever that's worth. 









2000 Porsche Boxster S - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


2000 Porsche Boxster S Only 73,870 miles! Very clean inside and out! Hello Joe. On holiday so brain is partially shut down. Highlights - owned by PCA club president for 7 years before me. He did the...



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know of this car. It's a really rare Mocha Frost car (beige....the damn thing is beige) which was a 1 year only 1991 color, and one of the rarest SHO colors.

Not that it matters, because I hate Mocha Frost.

Still, nice car, and reasonable price. Gen 1 SHOs are starting to take off in value.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

.


Maximum_Download said:


> I know of this car. It's a really rare Mocha Frost car (beige....the damn thing is beige) which was a 1 year only 1991 color, and one of the rarest SHO colors.
> 
> Not that it matters, because I hate Mocha Frost.
> 
> Still, nice car, and reasonable price. Gen 1 SHOs are starting to take off in value.


But it does look good on that car tbh.
Better than the green.....


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> .
> 
> 
> But it does look good on that car tbh.
> Better than the green.....


I still want to do a Plus tribute car on a 1989 Titanium Frost (silver). Retrofit the 1991 airdam (it has a lip spoiler on it where the 1990 and 1989s do not), the Plus hood with the bulge, the rear spoiler, and the badging.

I think it would look pretty awesome. This is a Photoshop with the blacked out window surround, but it's close.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I wonder if any of the few MT-5 Taurus sedans/wagons sold still exist?
Though it's not the Pinto engine.. it's the inline 6 with 2 cylinders chopped off.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> I wonder if any of the few MT-5 Taurus sedans/wagons sold still exist?
> Though it's not the Pinto engine.. it's the inline 6 with 2 cylinders chopped off.


I am sure there's a few still.

The MT-5 is basically the 2.3L HSC engine in the Tempo/Topaz (itself that inline 6 with 2 cylinders cut off) punched out to 2.5 liters.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_HSC_engine



For such a POS engine, there is a fascinating history on its gestation.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ok, I had not seen the TOAD acronym before. Tow On All Down.
This is 75-90 minutes from me... and if that 112k miles includes lots of flat towing... this could be a good deal?
Low mileage manual xBs don't exist anymore.
These things are tanks and are used as DDs, not parked to be preserved.
They also really keep there values here.
Not a stupid color- manual- not beat/high miles (just the small dents/chips on hood alleged from towing)- sane price- not rebuilt title.
Anybody know what this BLUE OX stuff is and if is an issue for normal use?
Flat towing can destroy a normal transmission if not properly lubricated.









Tow all four down - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Well maintained, 2 owner TOAD. This vehicle is set up to tow all wheels down. All BLUE OX equipment included (baseplate and tow bar) with breaking system in place. Just a few rock dings from towing.



tricities.craigslist.org


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

It doesn't get more "'90s Toyota sedan" than this: 









1997 Toyota Avalon XLS - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Toyota Avalon XLS All Power including moon/sun roof Power Seats, Windows Beige with Beige leather interior Automatic Great condition, Drives very well.



newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Ok, I had not seen the TOAD acronym before. Tow On All Down.
> This is 75-90 minutes from me... and if that 112k miles includes lots of flat towing... this could be a good deal?
> Low mileage manual xBs don't exist anymore.
> These things are tanks and are used as DDs, not parked to be preserved.
> ...


For the current used car market, that seems like a great deal.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

2008 Toyota Scion XB, 87k miles, manual, MD Inspected 2008 Toyota Scion XB, 87k miles, manual, MD Inspected - cars &...








Found another mint XB for sale. Even better than the last one posted


----------



## mrspeedmaster (Sep 23, 2019)

Throwing this out there... So crazy. Can't imagine putting down 100k down with a 650 FICO.









2022 Porsche 911 GT3 -650 Credit Score? We Carry CONTRACTS! - cars &...


Do you have 103,507.71 Down + DMV and can pay $4,385.28/Mo + Tax for 60 months? Contact us to discuss! Call or text Andrew @ (seven-zero-four) 808-0111. Wow! Listed here is the brand new for 2022...



sfbay.craigslist.org






Do you have *103,507.71 *Down + DMV and can pay $4,385.28/Mo + Tax for 60 months?


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

WOW. Been awhile since I've seen one this clean. 

1975 Lotus Elite Coupe : Craigslist

$15,000



> I am selling a 1975 Lotus Elite, 30K original miles. It is a super cool, very rare vehicle that gets attention everywhere i go!
> It fires right up and drives well especially for its age. Tires are new, interior is in very very good condition, exterior is 70s lotus... So its not prefect but overall not bad! If you would like to view the vehicle please text or call.
> If you want a project lotus i know of a 1974 Lotus Elite that is ready for a restoration as well.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

When I saw that, my first reaction was that it must be some kind of Lambo kit car from a Pacer donor.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I haven't seen one of those in decades.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

2005 Toyota Celica GT-S | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2005 Toyota Celica GT-S at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

elite.mafia said:


> 2005 Toyota Celica GT-S | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2005 Toyota Celica GT-S at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


That overpriced car has been on eBay for at least a year


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

simple said:


> That overpriced car has been on eBay for at least a year


I mean, I don't think it's overpriced, it looks immaculate, has only 19,000 miles, and its a unicorn of a celica, tsunami body kit like mine, manual, GTS, thundercloud grey is a fairly rare color too.... And there have been several celica's in worse condition selling on BAT and cars and bids for around $20,000 or so.... 

My car was underpriced, this seems to be priced in line with the ridiculous current market for sporty, manual, high revving japanese cars from the 90's and 2000s.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

It was at an even higher price back when first listed. If it wasn't overpriced and the seller was reasonable it would have sold already. Comparing to BAT sales is silly and you know that. Not trying to put you down. Most folks wouldn't know it has been on eBay since 2020 either. It's stale even if it is a "rare" build of the Celica.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

FOR SALE: PRISTINE - VOLVO 240 WAGON 'S -- 242 244 245 122 v70 740... (craigslist.org) 





















> *PRICE: $29,995 or best offer OR TRADES WELCOME*
> 
> • *VIDEO:*
> 
> ...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com














Here's a $500 Daihatsu charade


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Some interesting cars here.






Inventory | ECLECTION







www.eclectionauto.com





$18.5 CAD for a Megan RS


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

God I love wacky French cars.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> God I love wacky French cars.


I don't. Stick with cheese and wine.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1988 Surburban Silverado, low miles! - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1988 Chevy suburban Silverado. One family owned. 84,000 original miles. 8 passenger, V8 motor, automatic transmission, front and rear AC. This truck is in original condition. No modifications....



fortcollins.craigslist.org


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

r_fostoria said:


> Here's a $500 Daihatsu charade


Ran when parked. LOL!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Two doors Chevelle?









1969 Chevrolet Chevelle Malibu - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1969 4 door Chevelle Malibu shortened has a 307 small block turbo 350 automatic transmission, A/C car Not sure about the engine or transmission been setting long time Doors need to be finished...



modesto.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I can't believe they're asking real money for that thing


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Maybe they're offering $2500 to whoever comes and takes it away


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

was that some half assed welding school project? It really is terrible.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

They’re better off scrapping it for $400 and get some money out of it


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NickW3 said:


> They’re better off scrapping it for $400 and get some money out of it


It could possibly be used to save another that hasn't been hacked to pieces, but that's all it's good for other than scrap.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1970 Ford Maverick - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


1970 Ford Maverick , Inline 6 cylinder 200, Automatic, Runs and drives great. Clean interior , 4 lock wheels , good tires , good ground breaks, All around perfect condition serious inquiries only.



tricities.craigslist.org





Surprisingly nice shape surviving piece of crap.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 224418
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piece of crap really is accurate. Just because its old doesn't mean its $$$$. It was a POS then and is even worse now.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

BryanH said:


> Piece of crap really is accurate. Just because its old doesn't mean its $$$$. It was a POS then and is even worse now.


I rode around on the back seat of one in grade school. POS. Rusted like crazy. More squeaks and rattles than a horse drawn carriage. Don't get the interest in the these, at all.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

philf1fan said:


> I rode around on the back seat of one in grade school. POS. Rusted like crazy. More squeaks and rattles than a horse drawn carriage. Don't get the interest in the these, at all.


You had to drill out the cone suspension towers so you could even grease them.
*Several family members had these back in the day.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

I think the ONE redeeming factor is the 200. Sounded like a tractor but I really don't know that you could kill them. Three different friends of mine tried and failed (one truck, two cars). The V8 just made stuff fall off faster and rattle louder.

For a grand or so it'd be a great project to end up somewhere in this neighborhood... 😁


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Is it just the lighting or are those spokes painted in a gradient; white to grey to black?


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Seabird said:


> Is it just the lighting or are those spokes painted in a gradient; white to grey to black?


Probably one painted spoke. Looks white to match the hood too.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Maverick's were cheap cars back then.
2k 1970 dollars is 15k 2022 dollars.
All the complaints.. I'm not sure what people expected for such a cheap US made car that wasn't the size of a basement freezer.


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

This 4 cylinder, 4 speed Fairmont looks like it's in great shape but $8000 seems like a lot for a base model without A/C. Still, a part of me wants to go look at it.









1981 Ford Fairmont 24,000 original miles all original - cars &...


antique collectible 1981 Ford Fairmont, 24,000 original miles, all original condition, one owner family, four-speed 4 cylinder, garage kept since new, never been in snow. no ac new tires and new...



pittsburgh.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That's actually pretty rad.
Too back not a 1980 with the turbo four banger.
Though that being only offered one model year suggests it wasn't that great.
Note the turbo four's 120 hp peak was actually more than the 302 then.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> That's actually pretty rad.
> Too back not a 1980 with the turbo four banger.
> Though that being only offered one model year suggests it wasn't that great.
> Note the turbo four's 120 hp peak was actually more than the 302 then.


That's exactly why the turbo four didn't last. Too much hp. Can't beat the 302 Mustang.


----------



## 69BusPilot (Oct 6, 2010)

Check out this shorty bus... very unique 😂









Vintage 1957 VW “GENERAL SHORTY” Split-Window Hot Rod Pick Up / Bus...


Vintage 1957 VW “GENERAL SHORTY” Split-Window Hot Rod Pick Up / Bus I have owned SHORTY for 12 years and is well known as “GENERAL SHORTY” in the Steilacoom July 4th Parade, Griot’s Garage and...



seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

51" WB!?!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Actually saw one of those VW van truck things (normal length) roll past here just this week.
Definitely super rare.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Not cl, but quite the find. 

Saffron orange manual c70 coupe



























https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inventorylisting/viewDetailsFilterViewInventoryListing.action?zip=23060&transmission=M&selectedMakeId=m56&showNegotiable=true&sortDir=ASC&sourceContext=carGurusHomePageModel&distance=200&sortType=DEAL_SCORE&entitySelectingHelper.selectedEntity=m56#listing=337366426/NONE


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

ice4life said:


> Not cl, but quite the find.
> 
> Saffron orange manual c70 coupe
> View attachment 225312
> ...


Wow, now that is rare. With the right engine and trans


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

What about those miles? These cars hold up that long?
Nice car though... always think of that movie The Saint (97 version) when I see them.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> What about those miles? These cars hold up that long?


AFAIK the turbo 5 cylinder of this generation was pretty durable/reliable. No Honda of course, but on par with our VW/Audi’s of the era I think


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NickW3 said:


> AFAIK the turbo 5 cylinder of this generation was pretty durable/reliable. No Honda of course, but on par with our VW/Audi’s of the era I think


So at 165k miles it's on borrowed time?
Gotcha.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> So at 165k miles it's on borrowed time?
> Gotcha.


Lmfao you get it


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Not cl, but quite the find.
> 
> Saffron orange manual c70 coupe
> View attachment 225312


I wonder if that's my neighbor's old car. Can't be many of them in VA. He moved from that to an S5 cab and now a Cayman base-manual.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

JMURiz said:


> I wonder if that's my neighbor's old car. Can't be many of them in VA. He moved from that to an S5 cab and now a Cayman base-manual.


It's in Cary NC. (I actually lived there as a toddler)
Before the market went crazy most dealers gave a free Carfax so we could check the owner location history.
Now even many of the ones that show a "see the free Carfax" link just goes to a "buy a Carfax" page.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> It's in Cary NC. (I actually lived there as a toddler)
> Before the market went crazy most dealers gave a free Carfax.
> Now even many of the ones that show a "see the free Carfax" link just goes to a "buy a Carfax" page.


Ahh, I noticed Glen Allen VA in the link...but Cary isn't too far, it could have made it there with the past 2 owners. It was always a good looking car, and nice to see a car with an actual color in my area.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I noticed they made some changes to it. That's not the original bumper, grill, headlights, rims or instrument cluster. All of that is from a refresh model.

This is the og look


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> What about those miles? These cars hold up that long?
> Nice car though... always think of that movie The Saint (97 version) when I see them.











1998 C70 Coupe, Saffron, 97k miles - previously owned by...


If you are interested in this C70: https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/793070636/overview/ From the current owner: Val Kilmer ORIGINAL OWNER...have proof of registration. Kilmer's movie "The Saint (1996)" featured a Red C70 before Volvo released FIRST C70 ever.....google it. Volvo C70...




www.swedespeed.com


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jetta truck on FB Marketplace (Athens, Alabama)


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

Roboturner913 said:


> Jetta truck on FB Marketplace (Athens, Alabama)


Clean Ute conversion. I have always enjoyed these. They are almost more awkward when they look like they could be factory like this one.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

thatdirtykid said:


> Clean Ute conversion. I have always enjoyed these. They are almost more awkward when they look like they could be factory like this one.


How much can you haul with ABA power?


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> How much can you haul with ABA power?


Same as a full load of heavy passengers. I'm sure you would not want more than 500# in that bed.
Good enough for big box store runs.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

philf1fan said:


> Same as a full load of heavy passengers. I'm sure you would not want more than 500# in that bed.
> Good enough for big box store runs.


Be careful saying Gimme! Gimme! Gimme!
With ABA you can go from The Winner Takes it All quickly to S.O.S.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

Roboturner913 said:


> Jetta truck on FB Marketplace (Athens, Alabama)


Always thought these were the perfect Mk II Caddy and that ^^^ is a great example, IMO. 

2017 Golf R, 25K miles, $31K BIN:









2017 Volkswagen VW Golf R, 25,321 Miles
Minimum Bid - 30,000
Buy Now Price - 30,995


https://www.libertyautosnj.com/inventory/volkswagen/golf-r/a397/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1996 THUNDERBIRD LX V8 - auto parts - by owner - vehicle automotive...


1996 Thunderbird LX V8, 70,000 miles, like new inside and out, 2nd owner. Everything works including the AC. This car is an all around 9.9 out of 10. No EMAILS, Codes, etc. Very collectible car....



tricities.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Odd they stopped putting V8 badges on the fenders.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

5 speed turbo minivan!

#radworthy (with some TLC)









Turbo, 5-speed Manual 1989 Chrysler Minivan - cars & trucks - by...


Extremely rare Factory Turbo, 5 Speed manual (A555), Chrysler minivan. Good running 2.5 liter turbo engine. Garrett turbo charger, 2.5"-3" exhaust elbow, balance shaft delete. Runs, drives, insured...



newyork.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

How is this car not rusty???
Must have sat in somebody's garage all this time..only 22k miles.







Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

1985 Isuzu Impulse - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


1985 Isuzu Impulse 22k original miles. Garage kept its whole life. Clean Carfax. Probably the cleanest Impulse left around. Finished in light topaz metallic over a tan cloth interior with brown...



tampa.craigslist.org







































Wow look at this impulse! This should go on BAT and go into a museum. 

Only $15k and 22k miles is absurd


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Roboturner913 said:


> Jetta truck on FB Marketplace (Athens, Alabama)


All that work and they couldnt spend a few hundred bucks to center the rear wheels in the wheel well. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Atl-Atl said:


> All that work and they couldnt spend a few hundred bucks to center the rear wheels in the wheel well.


“Caster” lol


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com














Time capsule here. But it just had to be an automatic. Sigh


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

A DIAMOND IN THE ROUGH - 1970 GMC "Buffalo" bus - cars & trucks - by...


A DIAMOND IN THE ROUGH - 1970 GMC "Buffalo" bus - All original with only 74,680 miles. The bus has been tuned up, oil changed and new belts and hoses have been replaced as needed. It has all new...



dallas.craigslist.org
 




Need a bus? I can almost hear that thing going uphill.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> A DIAMOND IN THE ROUGH - 1970 GMC "Buffalo" bus - cars & trucks - by...
> 
> 
> A DIAMOND IN THE ROUGH - 1970 GMC "Buffalo" bus - All original with only 74,680 miles. The bus has been tuned up, oil changed and new belts and hoses have been replaced as needed. It has all new...
> ...


That’s pretty cool! Nothing like a screamin’ jimmy


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

mmmm 8V71. A friend converted an exGreyhound and later church owned 1962 MCI MC5A to a motorhome. It's pretty awesome with the naturally aspirated 8V71 and blower noises.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1987 VW SCIROCCO 16v - $12,000 (Tujunga) *









1987 VW SCIROCCO 16v - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Selling my 16v scirocco, have owned it for two years now, selling to make room, clean title pink slip in hand with smog certificate good for end of December so no smog for new owner. Registration up...



losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Impulse!! Waw!


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

While I do love this Rocco, what's up with the extra hardware?


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

The hardware on the strut bar looks fresh, I wonder if that was the old hardware left in the cowl.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Baltimoron said:


> The hardware on the strut bar looks fresh, I wonder if that was the old hardware left in the cowl.


Seems like a bit of an oversight considering they were taking pics to sell it...


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Is this doable or just a headache to fix? 

1989 Land Rover Range Rover Hunter : Craigslist

$7,000



> Here’s the story needs a new engine or at the least new bearings and rods- won’t work for me as I’m not that mechanical- we’ve had the car about 4 years, driven it a lot, was my sons everyday car for school ,This is a fun truck ,it’s got the original Safari rack and the front steer guard, and cool unique almost velour interior..Seems to always turn heads. It’s a rare model they didn’t import alot of the land rover hunters, the prices have gone up if the car was running in the real Land Rover fan market it would bring between 12- 15k. As is, I would say the first person that gives me around 7k takes it..it’s all original but it does have its issues, some rust, squeaks, slow windows etc..the interior is in nice shape.. if you’re interested, we can set up a time for you to view it and see this great truck.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> Is this doable or just a headache to fix?
> 
> 1989 Land Rover Range Rover Hunter : Craigslist
> 
> $7,000


LS-swap? I'm just spitballing here so...


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

4MotionMongrel said:


> LS-swap? I'm just spitballing here so...


I normally don't get the appeal of LS-swapping everything, but for something like this I agree it's perfect. I'd guess the engine is a distant part of enjoying the Land Rover experience, so one that is simple, compact, powerful, reliable, & with tons of support, etc. would be great in this instance.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> I normally don't get the appeal of LS-swapping everything, but for something like this I agree it's perfect. I'd guess the engine is a distant part of enjoying the Land Rover experience, so one that is simple, compact, powerful, reliable, & with tons of support, etc. would be great in this instance.


That was my thought. Also, replacing the factory 4.9L unit or whatever came in it originally would probably be more expensive than just finding a junkyard 5.3L and wiring it up.

Edit: everything else is going to break anyway, might as well take one thing out of the equation.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1990 Chevrolet Corvette Convertible - cars & trucks - by owner -... (craigslist.org)


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm posting this because I have no idea what it is. 






Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> I have no idea what it is.


A Suncruiser?


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

It looks like its based off a DJ series jeep, the Postal Service Jeep but somehow made uglier and less practical


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> A Suncruiser?
> 
> View attachment 230754


WTF is a suncruiser, though? According to Google it's either an RV or a boat.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

r_fostoria said:


> WTF is a suncruiser,


I have no idea what it is.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks like a fiberglass shell on a CJ/DJ frame. Maybe it was a small company called suncruiser that did this sort of conversion. Looks god awful lol


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

idk what it is but a LS swap would be dangerous as heck amazing


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, this is the cleanest TL I've seen in quite a while, very attractive. Good thing for me it's all the way in BC.  

2003 Acura TL : Craigslist  

$10,500



> 2003 Acura TL 3.2TL
> -local clean title car sold new from North Shore Acura
> -very low original 65,xxx KMs
> -excellent condition
> ...


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

Buickboy92 said:


> Wow, this is the cleanest TL I've seen in quite a while, very attractive. Good thing for me it's all the way in BC.
> 
> 2003 Acura TL : Craigslist
> 
> $10,500


That's only like $7,500 real dollars. Too bad it's the absolute worst color combination.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1990 Chevrolet Corvette Convertible - cars & trucks - by owner -... (craigslist.org)


The most 90's color ever. That thing was $41K when new. That's like $93K in today's dollars.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

My dad sent me this one. I sure wish he'd buy it. I've got two little kids and less disposable income than my old man. He's over his restored 39 coupe and is wanting something that can just be tinkered on mechanically. I've made him into somewhat of a Subaru fan and my little dude absolutely loves Brats but I'm not getting my hopes up.

Cool color, no rust, spare engine, and the cyclops light. Freaking awesome. 









1982 Subaru BRAT - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1982 Subaru Brat all original and NO RUST. Spare motor. Please call with questions. Chris .



rmn.craigslist.org


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

tardman91 said:


> That's only like $7,500 real dollars. Too bad it's the absolute worst color combination.


You don't like beige on beige? I legit love that color combo.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Regarding the Brat:


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Regarding the Brat:


I can assure you I didn't buy it. Not surprised it's gone already though.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Interesting... I'm not sure what you actually do with one of these things in this country. Surely it can't be registered for road use and it has no title, but still kinda cool to see I guess. 






Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Look at this thing!






Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

r_fostoria said:


> Interesting... I'm not sure what you actually do with one of these things in this country. Surely it can't be registered for road use and it has no title, but still kinda cool to see I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you drive it around like a golf cart? It's so damn cool


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Maverick! _drool_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

2003 Chevy S10 LS Crew Cab 4x4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Somewhat rare, sharp looking 2003 Chevy S10 LS, ZR5 crew cab. 4 door. V6, 4.3 liter engine. Automatic transmission, Four wheel drive. Custom graphics, Only 94,000 original miles. New battery,...



buffalo.craigslist.org


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 2003 Chevy S10 LS Crew Cab 4x4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> Somewhat rare, sharp looking 2003 Chevy S10 LS, ZR5 crew cab. 4 door. V6, 4.3 liter engine. Automatic transmission, Four wheel drive. Custom graphics, Only 94,000 original miles. New battery,...
> ...


I had one of these in black. Bought it brand new in 2002. It was nice for about 2 years, then it started falling to pieces. Fuel delivery issues, electrical issues, rattles and squeaks everywhere. By year 5 the interior was disintegrating, chunks of the dashboard busting off for no reason. IDK what that plastic was but it was so brittle. This was GM at its absolute worst IMO. I got like $7,000 on the trade in, early 2008.


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

There's something you don't see every day.















Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Roboturner913 said:


> There's something you don't see every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Japanese interiors/luxury. Especially the old cars. It’s just so different from euro cars and especially American “luxury”. Jap luxury is always just so straight forward and nothing gaudy or ostentatious about it. Just clean, simple, and so we’ll done


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1987 VW Scirocco 16V - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


(Read the whole description) Clean body No rust Good suspension Runs Just put $3100 into this car, have receipts, it has a brand new clutch, flywheel, both axles, rear main seal, oil pan gasket,...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm too big for this car.
But somebody needs to buy it (that's not just looking for a cheap disposable car).
High revving 125hp 1.6 and 2150 lbs.
At least for a radwood or auto-cross car.






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com















































Here is what this car was in 89.








Isuzu I-Mark RS Twin-Cam: Party Like It's 1989 - Old Motors


The 1989 Isuzu I-Mark RS Twin-cam was the ultimate hot version of Isuzu's Gemini FF, with 125 hp and handling tweaked by Lotus.




oldmotors.net


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

We had a base/base Geo Spectrum (didn't even have window tint)...imagining that car with the same power as the Prizm GSi 4AGE hatchback we also had would have been a blast.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

stiggy-pug said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's back!

No Reserve: 1975 Saab 99LE 4-Speed Project for sale on BaT Auctions - ending November 2 (Lot #89,414) | Bring a Trailer


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

1 owner, special ordered car with 89K on the clock. Would be cooler if it was an Avant but this is nice.








2000 Audi S4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Offered for sale is my 2000 B5 Audi S4 finished in laser red with silver silk leather interior. I ordered this car from Audi in 1999 in this rare color & leather combination and had it optioned...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

chucchinchilla said:


> 1 owner, special ordered car with 89K on the clock. Would be cooler if it was an Avant but this is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great car and build. A really solid looking stage 3 car for reasonable money. And it’s rare and not typical black or silver. The only weird thing is it doesn’t have the sport package, but the ad says “every option available for MY2000” which isn’t true without the sport package


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

NickW3 said:


> What a great car and build. A really solid looking stage 3 car for reasonable money. And it’s rare and not typical black or silver. The only weird thing is it doesn’t have the sport package, but the ad says “every option available for MY2000” which isn’t true without the sport package


Yeah I would seriously consider doing something stupid if this was a wagon and if it was Nogaro Blue, then you could replace consider with purchase.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Nogaro blue is pretty.
Reminds me if what my 04 winning blue RX8 looked like before a decade of outdoor parking faded the red out of the color.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

NickW3 said:


> What a great car and build. A really solid looking stage 3 car for reasonable money. And it’s rare and not typical black or silver. The only weird thing is it doesn’t have the sport package, but the ad says “every option available for MY2000” which isn’t true without the sport package


Rare is a bit of a stretch. Laser Red was actually quite common. Rare would be Hibiscus Red, Cactus Green, Casablanca White or Pearl White.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Atl-Atl said:


> Rare is a bit of a stretch. Laser Red was actually quite common. Rare would be Hibiscus Red, Cactus Green, Casablanca White or Pearl White.


I think what he means is rare in 2022. Most the ones I see pop up are indeed silver or black. I agree there are more exotic/rare colors than red but it's a fair statement. In the very least a car in this condition is a rare find.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

You’re right, laser and nogaro are definitely more common of the “rare” colors. But, still rare to see nowadays because so many have been junked over the years. 

Plus the red on white is extremely rare


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Any crazy Mopar fans here?
This thing looks insanely well preserved. 









One owner 1987 Chrysler 5th avenue - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Classic 1987 Chrysler 5th Avenue This is a 1 owner, 1 family owned car. 49,xxx actual miles Non smoker, non pet owners. It's powered by a 5.2L (318) V8 rear wheel drive Automatic Transmission Power...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Any crazy Mopar fans here?
> This thing looks insanely well preserved.
> 
> 
> ...


This thing needs a HEMI, a limited slip diff, and some decent tires to be a perfect sleeper.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Something always on my list of cheap-o cars to look at, is anything with the GM 3800 V6.

With that, I present this 1995 Regal GS in all its glory.



> The best of 1995! Truly classic 95 Buick Regal Grand Sport with only 90k miles! Excellent condition. Runs, drives, and shifts smooth!











Classic 95 Buick Regal with only 90k!!! - cars & trucks - by owner -...


The best of 1995! Truly classic 95 Buick Regal Grand Sport with only 90k miles! Excellent condition. Runs, drives, and shifts smooth!



seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice. Last year of the series I 3800/L27 engine.
Very durable engines and surprisingly good MGP on highway.
Not fast since not supercharged, but should waft around just fine.
Probably rides really comfy.


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> Any crazy Mopar fans here?


trans probably took a sh!t and sat in the car port


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

CarGurus not Craigslist but I am just so intrigued at this price point

Check out a 1994 Dodge Viper RT/10 Roadster RWD - $33,900 on CarGurus at https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/share/333172199


----------



## DentedRabbit BrokenGlass (2 mo ago)

1991 Porsche 911 Carrera 2 Coupe - cars & trucks - by owner -...


Selling a 1991 Porsche 911 Carrera 2 Coupe in Guards Red with Tan/Caramel Leather Interior - 43,725 miles - SERIOUS inquiries ONLY this is a Classic! This is an AUTO/TIPTRONIC Porsche!!! One of the...



newyork.craigslist.org


----------



## G.rett (Apr 15, 2005)

Cheap W8 wagon.



















2003 VW Passat W8 Wagon AWD - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


2003 Passat W8 Wagon runs and drives. Parts, repair, or drive as is. Needs tires, exhaust, shocks, headlight. Has quite a few scuffs and dings but not much rust.



minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

👆no such thing


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

JMURiz said:


> 👆no such thing


Good point!


----------



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

G.rett said:


> Cheap W8 wagon.
> 
> View attachment 235956
> 
> ...


Worth that in parts easily! 

Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

JMURiz said:


> 👆no such thing





Iroczgirl said:


> Good point!


Cheap W8 = Free Puppy


----------



## G.rett (Apr 15, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Good point!


I guess I should have said low price of admission.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Why is that Dodge Viper interior painted?
..
Hmm. not sure why anybody would need this.
But here it is.

*1987 Mercury Topaz ( 6 door}*
$6,000
*Description*
custom built 6 door mercury topaz. was my company car and have since retired. raised passenger cab with sunroof. has dual rear seats facing each other. 2.3 manual transmission. all new brakes and belts. new battery and water pump. Has a ooga horn. windows and locks are power. It is a one of a kind and has worked well for my business advertising. has 5 chrome plated 14 " wheels (spare). there is no safety in the sale and is sold "as is where is" I have driven this car as my summer car with no issues. willing to take serious offers. (obo) thanks










1987 Mercury Topaz ( 6 door} | Classic Cars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


custom built 6 door mercury topaz. was my company car and have since retired. raised passenger cab with sunroof. has dual rear seats facing each other. 2.3 manual transmission. all new brakes and belts. new battery and water pump. Has a ooga horn. windows and locks are power. It is a one of a...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, that's interesting. I have to imagine it's dead-slow when fully loaded... Cool conversion though.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Atl-Atl said:


> Cheap W8 = Free Puppy


I'd rather have a puppy


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Well, that's interesting. I have to imagine it's dead-slow when fully loaded... Cool conversion though.


Compared to just about anything today it‘s “dead slow” unloaded, or even before conversion. And this from a guy who drives a Fit.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Compared to just about anything today it‘s “dead slow” unloaded, or even before conversion. And this from a guy who drives a Fit.


Too bad they didn't do this to a later 3.0 V6 version.
At least the pushrod 3.0 has some torque.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Too bad they didn't do this to a later 3.0 V6 version.
> At least the pushrod 3.0 has some torque.


I have one in my Ranger. I can't imagine that thing pulling a laden "limo" around. 

Well, actually I can. Though not as heavy as this would be I've overloaded the truck once and absolutely will _not_ do it again! I'm sure that transmission just loves hauling that mess around!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> I have one in my Ranger. I can't imagine that thing pulling a laden "limo" around.
> 
> Well, actually I can. Though not as heavy as this would be I've overloaded the truck once and absolutely will _not_ do it again! I'm sure that transmission just loves hauling that mess around!


86 hp 125 lb-ft of torque versus 140 hp 160 lb⋅ft
I had the 3.0 in a 5 speed 01 B3000 2wd extended cab and I thought it worked well, even if a bit sensitive to bad gas (pinging).


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> 86 hp 125 lb-ft of torque versus 140 hp 160 lb⋅ft
> I had the 3.0 in a 5 speed 01 B3000 2wd extended cab and I thought it worked well, even if a bit sensitive to bad gas (pinging).


Mine is rated at 130, but I'm sure there were running changes. It's a good, durable engine and certainly better than the four, but it would still be heavily tasked with pulling a "limo" full of drunkards. 
But hey, if you're going to barf in a limo it _should_ be this one!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Mine is rated at 130, but I'm sure there were running changes. It's a good, durable engine and certainly better than the four, but it would still be heavily tasked with pulling a "limo" full of drunkards.
> But hey, if you're going to barf in a limo it _should_ be this one!


We probably sound like snowflakes to Europeans used to driving vehicles with tiny engines.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Europeans probably don't haul as much dirt and mulch as the truck will carry and have it delivered like civilized people.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> But hey, if you're going to barf in a limo it _should_ be this one!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Imagine rolling up to Radwood in that, parking, and then 8 guys get out with mullets wearing members only jackets, acid washed jeans, and Sabegos without socks.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't ususally see TVR's on CL. Would be an awesome RADwood car.


















TVR TASMIN 2.8i - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1985 TVR TASMIN 280i Convertible · Convertible · Driven 20,000 miles Exotic TVR 🇬🇧 design using fuel injected Ford 🇺🇸 power. German imported Tasmin - with the cool Euro bumpers. 2.8L injection...



longisland.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

If this was a manual, non-sunroof car I'd be super tempted to snag it even though I have zero need.









1996 Saturn SC2 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


1996 Saturn SC2. Great driving car. 3rd owner. Have record of all repairs since day one on spreadsheet and have all corresponding receipts No leaks. Shifts good. Great mpg. Will not find a nicer...



minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Robot Cantina put a Kubota D722 Diesel in one of those Saturn coupes.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Robot Cantina put a Kubota D722 Diesel in one of those Saturn coupes.


That's um kinda odd.

The 96 SC2 is the only one that my dad or I never had. I love updated interior in the old body. Like I said, I have absolutely no need and really only want one because of my love for Saturn and the fact that I never had that specific car.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bnkrpt311 said:


> That's um kinda odd


Their built the channel with harbor freight engines in a Honda Insight.
They put cheap low power engines in cars and then see how fast they can make them.
Kinda interesting imo. (shrug)


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Their built the channel with harbor freight engines in a Honda Insight.
> They put cheap low power engines in cars and then see how fast they can make them.
> Kinda interesting imo. (shrug)


When my wife had her Cruze with the 1.4T I thought that would be a cool swap into an old S Series. Or the LSJ Ecotec from an Ion Redline.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

To someone with a lot of free time this is a deal. More likely this will become a lawn ornament









96 Honda Civic ex - auto parts - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Strait, no rust, clean title in my name ready to sign over. 5 speed manual civic ex sunroof, cruise control, and factory CD player. Perfect headliner and interior plastic. I took this car apart two...



westslope.craigslist.org


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Something is amiss here....


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

https://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/threads/1964-comet-caliente-cyclone-clone.1270449/



posted just because it is just like mine pictured below


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, look at this flashy, high end Cadillac.






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com






> NOT A Seville ... It is a 1986 Cadillac Cimarron all original with the exception of having a keyless entry key fob added by a Cadillac dealer mechanic, only 76xxx original miles. Car was one owner & dealer service locally until a couple years ago when the original owner passed. Cold AC ... Come with the 2 original gold Cadillac keys and the original 1986 dealer pamthlet as seen in the pics runs and drives good. Only known issue us the fuel gauge always shows empty but very common for these cars. Reason for selling is that it don't get driven very much. Would like to see go to somebody who is going to drive it. Currently PA antique tagged. asking $3700 cash obo


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

r_fostoria said:


> Wow, look at this flashy, high end Cadillac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember those. A gussied up Chevy cavalier. Lipstick on a pig.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Barn find 1969 C10 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


For sale is a original owner barn find 1969 Chevrolet C10. 250 Inline 6 3 on the tree Hasn’t been on the road since 2005. I put a battery in, changed the oil, sprayed starter fluid and it started...



washingtondc.craigslist.org


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

These appear to be pulling ridiculous prices...this one is not:









Lego Technic Model 8070 Supercar 100% complete w/Box & Instructions...


This is the LEGO Technic 8070 Supercar. It is 100% complete w/Manuals and Box. This is in new condition. It was assembled one time and then dismantled and put back in the original box. The first...



harrisburg.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1983 Plymouth Scamp GT - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


I have a 1983 Plymouth Scamp for sale. This car is very rare. It was only made 1 year. Mileage shows 90,418. This may not be accurate. Speedometer wasn’t working when I got it. Has been driven daily...



knoxville.craigslist.org


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Barn find 1969 C10 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...
> 
> 
> For sale is a original owner barn find 1969 Chevrolet C10. 250 Inline 6 3 on the tree Hasn’t been on the road since 2005. I put a battery in, changed the oil, sprayed starter fluid and it started...
> ...


That thing is perfect. Love the color and camper. Doesn't look like the rockers and cab corners are gone.
$20k is aggressive with it needing all the mechanicals gone through, but man I would love to take that on as a project.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1976 Toyota Corolla | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1976 Toyota Corolla at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Damn that's almost a two door wagon.
Green looks good on that too.
Antenna is just stuck on the A pillar with some grabs.






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com




1988 Toyota corolla GTS
$1,234
Listed 2 weeks ago in High Point, NC

About This Vehicle
Driven 133,000 miles
Manual transmission
Exterior color: Red · Interior color: Black
Fuel type: Gasoline
This vehicle is paid off
Clean title
This vehicle has no significant damage or problems.
Seller's Description
NOT SELLING LOOKING AT TRADES SEND ME OFFERS RWD JDM ONLY 1988 Toyota Corolla fx-16 GTS 4A-GE 16 valve motor Perfect interior Mint af exterior Trans pops out of 4th bad syncros doesn’t bother me


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> NOT SELLING LOOKING AT TRADES SEND ME OFFERS RWD JDM ONLY
> Trans pops out of 4th bad syncros doesn’t bother me


Probably wants a mint S13/4 for it too.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TheFrank said:


> Probably wants a mint S13/4 for it too.


I DM'd him and he said he expects a new TTRS.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> I DM'd him and he said he expects a new TTRS.


All I know is that car deserves a better owner.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Found the worst potential bad automotive decision in existence on Facebook Marketplace, right in my area:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VW Transporter Pick Up - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1991 VW Type 2 Pick Up 66,500 miles. Original condition-not restored. 1600cc dual carbs, 4 speed manual. Interior and exterior condition is like it just left the factory. Title in my name and in...



skagit.craigslist.org


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Not cl but still worthy to post imo.
Looks like amazing condition. 
Will probably go for what? 10k?



https://www.hemmings.com/auction/2002-bmw-525-575964


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Random crap from a pointless search this morning.

Cheap Baja.









2003 Subaru Baha - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Drives well, need work. Box of new parts including headlights still in box new hitch. Asking for $3000 or Best offer!! 280,000+ miles



phoenix.craigslist.org














Fantastically cool Brat!









1982 Subaru Brat - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


You are looking at a survivor, 1982 Subaru Brat, 4x4. Located in Mesa, AZ. It has dings & dents, a couple of busted blinker lenses. Very complete, runs great. Has rear bucket seats, T-roofs....



phoenix.craigslist.org














I'm in the vast minority on this forum in how much I like bagged mini trucks but this thing is rough, but cool to me. I love the Hombre even more than the S10. This one looks like it never got finished 20 years ago and has just been sitting.









1996 isuzu hombre bagged and bodied - cars & trucks - by owner -...


For sale 1996 Isuzu hombre (same as sonoma or s10) 4 cylinder engine Manual trans Currently needs a head gasket Bagged and body dropped Clean title Manual valves 2 viar compressors Currently cranks...



phoenix.craigslist.org














What a beaut!









1984 Ford F250 *ALL ORIGINAL* - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Hello! I am looking to sell my 1984 Ford F250 to only a serious buyer. Recently one was sold at Barrett Jackson which was not even in the same great condition mine is in. My Dad purchased the truck...



phoenix.craigslist.org














This seems too clean to be true.









1989 Chevy S10 Truck - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


1989 Chevy S10, single cab, 4 cylinder, 5 speed, 2wd, bed liner, tool box, dark blue paint is less than 5 years old, newer Toyo tires (80%+ tread), aftermarket stereo system with sub-woofer. Clean...



phoenix.craigslist.org























The ultimate overland rig??









1993 Toyota Land Cruiser Diesel - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


genuine 6800 kms. Collector vehicle 1hz 6 cyl diesel. In immaculate condition. Power steering AC Right hand drive from Japan. Like new condition. I will only entertain serious customer with cash...



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> What a beaut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As soon as you see "One recently sold at Barrett Jackson" you know it will be a crack pipe price.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PoorHouse said:


> As soon as you see "One recently sold at Barrett Jackson" you know it will be a crack pipe price.


For that kind of money I would rather buy one with miles/patina and just redo it all the way I want it.
Would still have less in it.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

PoorHouse said:


> As soon as you see "One recently sold at Barrett Jackson" you know it will be a crack pipe price.


I think it'd need to be 4WD to bring the money they're asking for. Also, the first gen S10 and that F250 are both wearing WA plates. Does that seem odd? I mean, I look at Craigslist in Phoenix and the PNW all the time to see non-rotten gems but maybe that's just becoming commonplace.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I think it'd need to be 4WD to bring the money they're asking for.


Hory clap.
I went looking for what a mint F250 4x4 asking price.
EDIT= not 4x4.
But this one frame off restored and older.
Yikes.
*$79,995*
Negotiable


https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/cars-for-sale/ford/f250/2640303.html


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I think it'd need to be 4WD to bring the money they're asking for. Also, the first gen S10 and that F250 are both wearing WA plates. Does that seem odd? I mean, I look at Craigslist in Phoenix and the PNW all the time to see non-rotten gems but maybe that's just becoming commonplace.


There are a ton of dealers/importers in the northwest that advertise cars down here in AZ. Im not sure why but it annoys the sh*t out of me. I really wish CL were better at policing this.


----------



## Farve N Nugen (Dec 30, 2008)

1973 Volkswagen VW Thing Type 181 - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1973 VW Thing type 181 for sale. 4 speed manual. 1776cc, dual EMPI carbs. All lights work. Gauges work. 4 wheel disc brakes. New battery. Good wiper motor. New top. Runs perfect. New electric fuel...



stlouis.craigslist.org




Not sure how I feel about a "Cal Look" Thing but it looks kinda cool with the top up.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Another one.. this one is in better shape.





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com





1988 Isuzu i-mark RS Turbo
$6,750
Listed a day ago in Frederick, MD

Message




About This Vehicle

Driven 95,178 miles

Manual transmission

Exterior color: Red · Interior color: Black

Fuel type: Petrol

This vehicle is paid off

Clean title
This vehicle has no significant damage or problems.

Seller's Description
Super rare car, under 100,000 miles, in good shape. Comes with original manual as well as shop manual. Oil and alternator belt changed recently. Interior is in near-mint condition. Clutch bites hard, air blows hot and cold. Needs new struts for hatch. Has Recaro package.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Another one.. this one is in better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

Hmmmm, fishnet Recaros.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





*2007 Dodge magnum R/T Sport Wagon 4D*
$6,500
Listed 3 days ago in Kingsport, TN

Message







*About This Vehicle*



Driven 120,000 miles

Automatic transmission

Exterior color: Black · Interior color: Off_white

Fuel type: Gasoline

15.0 MPG city · 23.0 MPG highway · 18.0 MPG combined

2 owners

This vehicle is paid off

*Seller's Description*
2007 Dodge Magnum R/T V8 Hemi 120k miles Clean title Cold ac Hot heat Everything on the car works like it should the only thing it does need is front struts but I’d drive it anywhere. There’s no check engine or caution lights on the dash it runs and drives perfect ,shifts smooth, super clean inside and out. The motor is bone stock it hasn’t been touched besides a cold air intake and aftermarket exhaust. It actually sounds good! Come check it out if your serious message for any questions pics or videos. I’m asking $6500 cash obo no trades and no test drives until I know your serious and have cash in hand.I’m sorry I don’t beat on my cars and neither will you!


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Log in or sign up to view
> 
> 
> See posts, photos and more on Facebook.
> ...


I'd give it a try at that price. Functional and kinda quick with some decent potential.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

> The motor is bone stock it hasn’t been touched besides a cold air intake and aftermarket exhaust.


So.. not bone stock lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ice4life said:


> So.. not bone stock lol


It's almost mint.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It's almost mint.


All jokes aside, that's the cleanest v6 or v8 Magnum I have seen for sale in a long time.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> All jokes aside, that's the cleanest v6 or v8 Magnum I have seen for sale in a long time.


Idk, there are far cleaner examples on even a quick cars.com search. They're just more expensive...


https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/d685cf63-cebe-4703-81b9-527611559d25/




https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/75a32c00-74f7-48be-8812-83b54f032e66/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Idk, there are far cleaner examples on even a quick cars.com search. They're just more expensive...
> 
> 
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/d685cf63-cebe-4703-81b9-527611559d25/
> ...


Sorry- I meant in my area.
I don't normally do country wide searches for cars like that.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

This is an ad my neighbor just put up for his F-250. If you read it, and draw conclusions about his politics, you'd be wrong. I guess it's a cynical attempt at market penetration.









2018 F-250 FX4 XLT 6.2L--CLEAN-- - cars & trucks - by owner -...


2018 Ford F-250 FX4 XLT, 63K Miles, 6.2L V-8 Gas AUTOMATIC Transmission Oxford White Straight Stock Electric Windows, cruise, tilt, delay wiper, no nonsense POWER MIRRORS! Woo Hoo! $43,000 Here's...



houston.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Seabird said:


> This is an ad my neighbor just put up for his F-250. If you read it, and draw conclusions about his politics, you'd be wrong. I guess it's a cynical attempt at market penetration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I was in the market and came across an ad like that I'd just keep looking. I hate those overly written ads. I do get the strategy though and like it.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm wondering if he was a little drunk when he wrote it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That's actually a good price for the truck.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Yeah, he came down a little since the market has softened. I thiiiiiiiink he paid $47 for it... (?) Here's the real story... They just had a baby last Feb and soon after, sold their ski boat and bought a towed camper. They used to tow the boat with her 4R TRD, no problem, but the camper was a whole 'nother ball of wax. So he put his Taco TRD (with mods) up for sale and put an order in for a new F-150 Tremor. Wait time on that truck was 8-12 months, but they wanted to start traveling with the camper right away. He bought the used 250 as a temp solution. The Tremor came in about a month ago and now the 250 gotsta go.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Seabird said:


> Yeah, he came down a little since the market has softened. I thiiiiiiiink he paid $47 for it... (?) Here's the real story... They just had a baby last Feb and soon after, sold their ski boat and bought a towed camper. They used to tow the boat with her 4R TRD, no problem, but the camper was a whole 'nother ball of wax. So he put his Taco TRD (with mods) up for sale and put an order in for a new F-150 Tremor. Wait time on that truck was 8-12 months, but they wanted to start traveling with the camper right away. He bought the used 250 as a temp solution. The Tremor came in about a month ago and now the 250 gotsta go.


I'd be tempted to keep the Super Duty and flip the Tremor.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm honestly a little surprised he took delivery of the Tremor. I did half expect him to just keep the 250.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Posting because I really like these.








1967 Citroen DS191 Sedan Rare Classic French Car Very Clean &...


Hello :) I’m selling my rare 1967 Citroen DS191 4-door Sedan French car, 4-speed on the column, with hydraulic steering & brakes, runs ahead of its time, it’s all complete & there ,...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> Posting because I really like these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! I should totally buy that and drive it back to Indiana. What could possibly go wrong? 

No, I'm not going to do that. I have to be _practical_, dammit!


----------



## linuxology (Mar 29, 2017)

You know you want to









'84 VW Rabbit and '88 VW Cabriolet - cars & trucks - by owner -...


For Sale are a couple of MK2 convertibles. They may be called Golfs, Rabbits, or Cabriolets but the '84 listed is indeed a Rabbit, and the '88 is a Cabriolet. Both cars are just about identical...



nashville.craigslist.org


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Something's fishy. '84 Rabbit should be square lamp unless it was swapped or imported. Seller is not disclosing either. For a pair of life-sized Legos, $2000 maybe. $5000 is excessive.


----------



## wilm13 (Nov 7, 2000)

thegave said:


> Something's fishy. '84 Rabbit should be square lamp unless it was swapped or imported. Seller is not disclosing either. For a pair of life-sized Legos, $2000 maybe. $5000 is excessive.


No such thing as a MK2 Convertible, (no such thing as a mk2 for the American Market PERIOD, Damn Audi and their A4 messed up the American A1, A2, A3, nomenclature, [end rant]). A 1984 Rabbit Convertible did indeed have round headlights. Turned into "Cabriolet" in 1985. 

<---------- Owned too many A1s, anyone want to buy one? I know what I have


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1989 CAMARO IROC-Z ONE OWNER CAR - cars & trucks - by owner -... (craigslist.org)


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Seabird said:


> Yeah, he came down a little since the market has softened. I thiiiiiiiink he paid $47 for it... (?) Here's the real story... They just had a baby last Feb and soon after, sold their ski boat and bought a towed camper. They used to tow the boat with her 4R TRD, no problem, but the camper was a whole 'nother ball of wax. So he put his Taco TRD (with mods) up for sale and put an order in for a new F-150 Tremor. Wait time on that truck was 8-12 months, but they wanted to start traveling with the camper right away. He bought the used 250 as a temp solution. The Tremor came in about a month ago and now the 250 gotsta go.


I used to live in that area! Anyhow, I appreciate the ad. I’d be all over that if I were in the market for such a vehicle.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Citroën!! Too bad it won't make it in a 600 mile a week commute


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Nealric said:


> I used to live in that area! Anyhow, I appreciate the ad. I’d be all over that if I were in the market for such a vehicle.


I thought you said something before that made me think you lived around here.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

linuxology said:


> You know you want to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reading the ad, asking $5k for two non-running Mk1's (wiring removed from one, and CIS removed from the other) is quite a premium... The pictures are terrible, maybe they are in-fact clean and dry but who would know without going and checking them out. And even if everything checked out in person and they were solid, I think a realistic price as-is would be more like 50% (at best) of asking. Sounds like a waste of time to me, until seller gets serious.



thegave said:


> Something's fishy. '84 Rabbit should be square lamp unless it was swapped or imported. Seller is not disclosing either. For a pair of life-sized Legos, $2000 maybe. $5000 is excessive.


I don't think the cars are fishy, just the seller trying to be specific and causing confusion. The Mk2 nomenclature is wrong, for starters. The seller is technically right about the '84 being a Rabbit though, as VW was badging them that at the time and moved over to "Cabriolet" a short time later (maybe '86?). It's a technicality in the overall scheme of things. Now, if the '84 were a hard top, you'd be right about the headlights, but all the convertibles came with round headlights. I do agree they are very overpriced and poorly advertised...


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1989 CAMARO IROC-Z ONE OWNER CAR - cars & trucks - by owner -... (craigslist.org)
> 
> View attachment 242915


Only a pink slip?!? Correct me if I'm wrong, but that ain't no title and that could be a big problem, yes?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Only a pink slip?!? Correct me if I'm wrong, but that ain't no title and that could be a big problem, yes?


Pink Slip is an old term for the actual title even though most are green now.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Pink Slip is an old term for the actual title even though most are green now.












I knew that....I swear.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

4MotionMongrel said:


> View attachment 243070
> 
> 
> I knew that....I swear.


California printed car titles on pink paper until 1988.
So I am sure Hollywood's use of "pink slips" before that made it a term.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> California printed car titles on pink paper until 1988.
> So I am sure Hollywood's use of "pink slips" before that made it a term.


MO titles have been on green-ish paper my entire life so....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

4MotionMongrel said:


> MO titles have been on green-ish paper my entire life so....


Same for Tennessee.
I think green was used because it was hard to copy/replicate with analog hardware.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

1985 Toyota MR2 Manual


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow. Beautiful condition 1st gen MR2.
But note:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> I don't think the cars are fishy, just the seller trying to be specific and causing confusion. The Mk2 nomenclature is wrong, for starters. The seller is technically right about the '84 being a Rabbit though, as VW was badging them that at the time and moved over to "Cabriolet" a short time later (maybe '86?). It's a technicality in the overall scheme of things. Now, if the '84 were a hard top, you'd be right about the headlights, but all the convertibles came with round headlights. I do agree they are very overpriced and poorly advertised...


Derp. I thought the Rabbit was a tin top. Didn't realize they're both cabbies.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

1982 Peterbilt Rare truck - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1982 Custom built Peterbilt truck, the only one in the world, was in a movie, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I85a7zqrCo&t=169s go to The Highwayman movie and watch the same truck in it minute...



losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Dodge cabover anyone?

1966 DODGE CABOVER SEMI TRUCK - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle... (craigslist.org)


----------



## wilm13 (Nov 7, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Dodge cabover anyone?
> 
> 1966 DODGE CABOVER SEMI TRUCK - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle... (craigslist.org)


 Love it, even has a bathroom.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

wilm13 said:


> Love it, even has a bathroom.


Some of the window edges are rounded, how fancy!


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow. Love that 85 AW11. 

Fun story: when I was 18, my dad and I flew from WI to TX to buy an 85 MR2 with a 20V 4AGE swap and drove it home. No AC, no cruise, no power steering. That car was a ton of fun. 

If that red 85 is a non-sunroof car, then it had a surprising amount of room inside. I'm 6'5" and fit in mine w/ a helmet, no problem.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

1982 Mazda RX-7 with 57k miles










1972 HONDA 600 COUPE ORIGINAL


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1976 Jeep CJ 5 Renegade Levi's Edition - Very Rare - cars & trucks -...


This very rare vintage Jeep CJ 5 Renegade 4.2 has a Inline 6, Petrol engine with 4235 cm3 / 258.4 cu-in capacity. The engine is clean and fires right up. The transmission is in great shape and the...



losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

bombardi said:


> 1972 HONDA 600 COUPE ORIGINAL


I'm not a Honda guy, but damn that's sexxy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1979 Chevrolet C10 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


1979 Chevrolet C10 (Custom Deluxe) 250 Inline Six with 3-Speed Manual Transmission with Column Shifter. 94,060 is believed to be original mileage. Truck is 100% original except mirrors and front and...



minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

$7,500 seems crazy for a rusty, long box, 6 cylinder truck.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

My neighbor sent me this link today.





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

I know zilch about the market for these but would look great with the patina + fixed up mechanics and body work.

_Extremely original 1967 Jaguar E Type. Original paint, original interior, 4 speed, air conditioning, matching numbers engine, power steering and chrome wire wheels. This would have been about the most expensive E Type you could have bought in 1967. 

Floors are great. It has a rock solid body other than driver's quarter panel / rocker and some in the nose. It is a very correct car.

It was wrecked on the driver's front decades ago, some repairs were made and then it was put into storage. It should be completely restored, but it is an excellent starting point. The engine is matching numbers, but it is stuck.

If you want a Series 1 E Type on a budget this may be your car. Please contact me for more information. Trades considered. I can help arrange delivery._


1967 Jaguar E type coupe 2 + 2 XKE original paint - cars & trucks -... (craigslist.org)


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

patrikman said:


> My neighbor sent me this link today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! That cam driven distributor. I would rock that.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

mokoosh said:


> Oh! That cam driven distributor. I would rock that.


Whoah, phuncky phont. Weird


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I like typing "rare" into CL search because it usually lends to some interesting cars. Case in point this S60R in that amazingly wild color combo of Flash Green on Atacama. Shame it's not a V70R but still very cool.








2004 Volvo S60R Flash Green on Atacama RARE LOW 117k miles!!! S60 R...


RARE Flash Green on Atacama interior S60R!! Lots of recent services including timing belt, water pump, alignment, and tires West Coast-owned car with no accidents, don't miss this opportunity to get...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## MofroJones (Dec 23, 2020)

1993 Nissan Sentra SE-R - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1993 Nissan Sentra SE-R. One Family owner. If you are looking at this ad, then you know that this car is rare and collectible. This car is in decent shape cosmetically, but could use a little love....



atlanta.craigslist.org





Se-R Sentra


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

MofroJones said:


> 1993 Nissan Sentra SE-R - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> 1993 Nissan Sentra SE-R. One Family owner. If you are looking at this ad, then you know that this car is rare and collectible. This car is in decent shape cosmetically, but could use a little love....
> ...


A TCL favorite!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

heckin A man








2004 Dodge Ram 1500 SRT-10 VIPER 6SPD MANUAL! NEW TIRES!37k Mi!...


Apply for in-house financing and view 50+ photos and walkaround video of this vehicle on our website at www.specialtyautoonline.com! SRT-10 V10 VIPER ENGINE RWD! 6 SPEED MANUAL TRANSMISSION THAT IS...



greenbay.craigslist.org




When was the last time you saw one of these?








2008 MITSUBISHI RAIDER - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


2008 MITSUBISHI RAIDER 4X2 WITH 109,655 MILES 1 OWNER MACHINE CLEAN AND CLEAR TITLE, RARE FIND LOADED, CD RADIO AM FM, CRUISE CONTROL, POWER WINDOWS, POWER DOOR LOCKS, MUCH MORE.......... 4020 N...



racine.craigslist.org




Love this color








2015 BMW M4 6spd - Austin Yellow Metallic LOW MILES - cars & trucks...


2015 BMW M4 · Coupe · Driven 13,000 miles Selling my 2015 Austin Yellow Metallic M4 Coupe. I am the second owner. Never seen rain or snow. - 425 HP Twin Turbo 6 cyl - Rare Austin Yellow Metallic...



milwaukee.craigslist.org




might be a good winter beater or project?








2002 Mercedes Benz E320 Wagon Rare Car - cars & trucks - by dealer -...


Local Trade in 2002 Mercedes Benz E320 Wagon Runs Great V6 Automatic Leather 139k Miles Only $1995 Firm Hey! This is my new phone number .



chicago.craigslist.org




bad idea or great idea?








2011 Audi S5 4.2 Coupe Quattro Manual - cars & trucks - by dealer -...


Runs and drives excellent Rare 6-speed manual transmission VERY fast car All wheel drive - perfect car for the upcoming winter Navigation, premium sound, backup camera, heated seats and more options...



chicago.craigslist.org




How many low miles C5 Z06 are still out there?








2001 Chevy Corvette Z06 - cars & trucks - by dealer - vehicle...


Prices for the ultra rare 1963 Z06 have skyrocketed over the last few years. In 2001, that name was reborn and loaded up with all the best performance Chevy had to offer including a powerful LS6...



chicago.craigslist.org




always liked these 








2005 Chrysler Crossfire SRT6 Coupe Mercedes AMG 3.2 L Supercharged -...


This is rare with only 2466 sold in America SRT6 Coupe Model Powered by a 350 HP Mercedes Benz AMG 3.2 L Supercharged Kompressor V6. Very clean car with zero rust. Runs, drives and stops as it...



grandrapids.craigslist.org


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1964 Pontiac Banshee For Sale in Milford, CT (carsforsale.com)


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

patrikman said:


> might be a good winter beater or project?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on the rust. Drivetrain could go another 100k+ easy.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

2007 Audi A4 S-line Avant 3.2 Quattro


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1964 Pontiac Banshee For Sale in Milford, CT (carsforsale.com)


I wish they produced these. Like a cooler Opel GT. Weird site for this to be posted on, seems like a good BAT car


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1967 Mini Cooper.

Ran when rolled.









1967 Mini Cooper | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1967 Mini Cooper at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This thing is beautiful, and expensive.









1979 K5 Blazer Factory 2 Wheel Drive - cars & trucks - by owner -...


1979 K5 Blazer Cheyenne Factory 2 Wheel Drive,V8 350 Original Matching Numbers 4 Speed, Runs And Drives Great All Options Are From Factory Power Windows, Power Door Locks , A/C Brand New Tires ,...



phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This thing is beautiful, and expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful job on the resto but man, could they have put smaller tires on it?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1975 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD TALISMAN FOR SALE - cars & trucks - by owner... (craigslist.org)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Atl-Atl said:


> Beautiful job on the resto but man, could they have put smaller tires on it?


That's how they came stock.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1975 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD TALISMAN FOR SALE - cars & trucks - by owner... (craigslist.org)


That's got to be close to the biggest/longest car ever made


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Matt said:


> That's got to be close to the biggest/longest car ever made.


I could picture myself sinking in these incredibly plush seats. Gansta lean FTW!


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1964 Pontiac Banshee For Sale in Milford, CT (carsforsale.com)


close to me and a price I thought was way underpriced....until I realized the $20K number was monthly and not total


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Strange Mud said:


> close to me and a price I thought was way underpriced....until I realized the $20K number was monthly and not total


Five years of monthly payments and it's yours!


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1967 Mini Cooper.
> 
> Ran when rolled.
> 
> ...


Perfect candidate for a conversion?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> I know zilch about the market for these but would look great with the patina + fixed up mechanics and body work.
> 
> _Extremely original 1967 Jaguar E Type. Original paint, original interior, 4 speed, air conditioning, matching numbers engine, power steering and chrome wire wheels. This would have been about the most expensive E Type you could have bought in 1967.
> 
> ...


I'm sure @Dave_Car_Guy could chime in here but I'm pretty sure there's no such thing as an XKE on a [cheap] budget. Probably one of those cases where unless you own a shop or can do the work yourself, best to just pay more for a better example.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This thing is beautiful, and expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slam this on an Accu-Air system and some billet 20's and it would look siiiiick!!!


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

@chucchinchilla It didn't say on a cheap budget. It said on a budget. The question is the size of that budget....

My dads neighbor owns one. The annual run through the specialist shop for just normal upkeep is pretty eye watering by the time they get done. Things like getting generators rebuilt and such is staggering.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Slam this on an Accu-Air system and some billet 20's and it would look siiiiick!!!


Get outta my head!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Matt said:


> That's got to be close to the biggest/longest car ever made


Ever? That's a mighty long time.  








The Bugatti Royale is 252" long, whereas the longest version of the Cadillac Fleetwood I could find is 225", so this thing is over 2 feet longer!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Air and water do mix said:


> Ever? That's a mighty long time.
> View attachment 250262
> 
> The Bugatti Royale is 252" long, whereas the longest version of the Cadillac Fleetwood I could find is 225", so this thing is over 2 feet longer!


good god


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Ever? That's a mighty long time.
> View attachment 250262
> 
> The Bugatti Royale is 252" long, whereas the longest version of the Cadillac Fleetwood I could find is 225", so this thing is over 2 feet longer!


Yeah maybe, or the dude in that picture is three feet tall.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

1977 Corvette/T-Top - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Year/Make/Model 1977 corvette Condition Needs work Transmission Automatic Selling Price? $6000 OBO Where is the car located? Garaged Details about your car Currently not running, a survivor, all...



denver.craigslist.org





Hey at least it's stored inside but just going to look at this car would be an adventure in clutter.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

1997 BMW 328I Touring Wagon M-Pack German Import - cars & trucks -...


1997 BMW 328I Touring Wagon with M-Package in techno violett metallic. Paperwork: German title and U.S CBP customs paperwork. 201,035 Kms (124,917 miles) 5-speed manual Serious inquires. Please do...



sfbay.craigslist.org




Nice.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

chucchinchilla said:


> 1997 BMW 328I Touring Wagon M-Pack German Import - cars & trucks -...
> 
> 
> 1997 BMW 328I Touring Wagon with M-Package in techno violett metallic. Paperwork: German title and U.S CBP customs paperwork. 201,035 Kms (124,917 miles) 5-speed manual Serious inquires. Please do...
> ...


reading that either the buyer didn't realize they can't (extremely challenging) register it in California or they planned to sell it after import for someone else to deal with the brain damage.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

simple said:


> reading that either the buyer didn't realize they can't register it in California or they planned to sell it after import for someone else to deal with the brain damage.


It's on NHTSA's list of Nonconforming Vehicles Eligible for Importation so it's totally legal but yeah being in CA I'm sure there are extra hurdles to jump through.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Ever? That's a mighty long time.
> View attachment 250262
> 
> The Bugatti Royale is 252" long, whereas the longest version of the Cadillac Fleetwood I could find is 225", so this thing is over 2 feet longer!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I thought it was the American dream


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

4MotionMongrel said:


> View attachment 250323


And just two doors


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

thegoodson said:


> And just two doors


LOL, a coupe with room for six, ahhh, the 70's...


----------

